# 3rd & 2nd Tri MIDSUMMER DREAMERS - Mid July-Mid August Pregnancies! Come join! :D



## SamiraNChris

Please note all names in Green = on Team Yellow! the yellow text was hard to read! x

*154 Beautiful Baba's so far!!!*
*47 Team Blues - 2 SETS TWINS! 
47 Team Pinks
29 Team Yellows*
*12 not known *
*2 Beautiful Angels - RIP Madison & Riley Rae*

**3rd July*
Misstrouble19 - Shell BORN 30TH JUNE - BABY RHYS

*4th July*
My4thmiracle

*6th July*
CeeCee2010 BORN 29TH JUNE - BABY JESSICA
Lady_t_0 - Natasha

*7th July*
Mum2miller (C Section booked) BORN 29TH JUNE

*10th July*
Yasmin13
Twinkle22 - Joanne

*11th July*
Stucknthecity
Rhirhikoz
Lizzies29
Emma 21

*12th July*
Samzi

*13th July*
CS_and_bump
Els1989

*15th July*
Melissasbump - Melissa
Shmeh - Catherine
Appu
butterfly80

*16th July*
Essie

*17th July*
Chands
Mar2010

*18th July*
Summerbreeze8
Popcorn11
Natalie85 (Used to be Coalie)
Kellface 

*19th July*
KellyJelly92

*20th July*
BabyBoyle - RIP beautiful Madison, 17 weeks 
Lottie86 - Lottie
E&AsMiracle 
Hel_star

*21st July*
Dani86
Mummy1506
xKatie Tx 
Firerabbit666
BabyNo1.

*22nd July*
SamiraNChris - Samira
Charlie189
Squeeker
Kazb25 
Sarahfromuk

*23rd July*
Cariadbach
TTC82
Jenna Lynn - Jenna
SiBelle
Sweetally
Barbles - Amanda
Laila 44

*24th July*
LEW32
Krys
MommaBear90
babydreams06
Mommyjuly2011
Jaydalee

*25th July*
Emk10 - Emma
Eeyore123

*26th July*
SnapDragon
Geek - Rachel
Smallmcfry
xxMichellexx

*27th July*
Waitin4astork

*28th July*
Lea8198
Tidy room
DolceBella - Karen
Babymam

*29th July*
LisaBananaman
Mumof twoboys
Babbs34543
Marie_wills
Julymom2be

*30th July*
Stephi85 - Stephi
TaNasha - Natasha
Maybethisit
hevGsd
Angie79

*31st July*
Twilighter - Charlotte
PeeWee2010
Anderson8 
JShaw
Gem_x
Loveinbinary
DaretoDream
Love_Krystal


*1st Aug*
TTCNumbertwo
Emily86
GemmaRobinson

*2nd Aug*
Tasha - RIP to your beautiful baby girl, 24 weeks 
MissDior (planned c-section)

*3rd Aug*
Stillinshock - Carrie
Ktree - Katie

*4th Aug*
Sequeena
Mafiamom
Babybplz

*5th Aug*
CharlieKeys
BattyNora
WendyG
xLisax
Milf2be

*6th Aug*
Vicki_g
AndreaBat

*7th Aug*
Leanne09

*8th Aug*
Peanut27

*9th Aug*
MeeMoo
Kristin2011 - TWINS

*10th Aug*
Weeplin
Paulies girl - Johanna

*11th Aug*
Ilvmylbug - Felicia
MrsFleet - Carrie
SilverWillow

*12th Aug*
Dena37
Courtcourt

*13th Aug*
ClairMuiri23 - Claire
Anjadoem
babyblessed

*14th Aug*
Llauren2
MissMummy2Be
Whit - Whitney

*15th Aug*
Flutterbylge

*16th Aug*
ProudMummy26 - Heather
xsarahbellax - Sarah
Mal

*18th Aug*
SarahC82 
TTC DH FIFO - TWINS!!! 

*19th Aug*
Nelle
Mothercabbage

*20th Aug*
Miniwilf2 - Lisa
Mrs P.

*21st August*
Clever_blond
Jillyb
PrettyKitty

*22nd August*
mrstacporter9

*23rd August*
Magicbubble
Stef

*26th August*
Blessme
Armywifettc
MrsKTB
*27th August*
TennisGal

​*


Helloooo!!! 

I started a thread in the 1st tri for all us summer popping beauties which eventually got so busy it got moved to discussions and its still going strong but im not sure if everyone knew this so i thought id start another one over in 2nd tri - hopefully the mods wont move this one hehe! Pleeease dont 

Sooooo this thread is for all us girlies who are due in the mid july to mid august dates (I know some of the august girlies from 1st tri wont be here yet but im sure everyday more will come in!) 

We have a lovely little signature piccy too which you have probs seen in a few ppls signatures: 

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7619/beachbabysmall.jpg

so if you want it the code is: 

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7619/beachbabysmall.jpg[/IMG*][/URL] - you just need to copy and paste this and remove the * from [/IMG*] to make the pic work :) 

So when you post for the first time if you put your Due Date and il put everyone on one big post so we know whos due when :) and when we get to this stage say if your team pink, blue or yellow and il change your name to that colour :D

Hellooo! im Samira and im due on the 22nd July! im 24 and my OH is 25, we were TTC for over a year down to OH having spermy probs and we were told we were unlikly to conceive so our baba is a wonderful miracle to us! xxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

**Moved to top thread***


----------



## Lea8198

Hi Samira. I'm not officially over here yet but I wanted to stick my nose in ;-)

28th July. Blue or pink is good for me


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> Hi Samira. I'm not officially over here yet but I wanted to stick my nose in ;-)
> 
> 28th July. Blue or pink is good for me

Heyyy i did the same when i was almost 14 weeks hehe! hurry on over :D xx


----------



## Twilighter<3

Hi! Im not really meant to be over here yet but cant help having a nosey in second tri! :) Hi im Charlotte, due 31st July and i dont mind either pink or blue but will be finding out! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Twilighter<3 said:


> Hi! Im not really meant to be over here yet but cant help having a nosey in second tri! :) Hi im Charlotte, due 31st July and i dont mind either pink or blue but will be finding out! xxx

Heyyy!!!! yay lots of familiar faces!!!! i think il leave the what we want bit out as will take a long time if i do it for everyone! il wait till we know for colours hehe! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi again Samira, due 15th July. Staying team yellow!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyy!!!! awww yay we can put a colour up already!!! so how is everyone! i havent concentrated at work all day been on here hehe! 

Ive vowed to start eating healthy now! i went to tesco before work this morning and bought 5 apples, 5 kiwis and 5 biiig oranges (YUM my fav) so i eat 1 of each a day at work!!! hopefully I can keep it up! :blush: 

I live at my OH's mums at the mo and she isnt the healthiest of people so its been hard to eat well - i dont get home from work till last in the house so I never get to cook which most ppl would say yay to but I miss cooking me and my OH our meals and going food shopping each week and planning our dinner for the week etc! how sad!!! 

thankfully we are moving out to temporary accomodation in a couple of weeks and then moving back to our house in July!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NIGHTMARE! moving either with a new baby or massivly pregnant!!!!! 

Anyone else been good with their eating or been useless liek me lol x


----------



## Twilighter<3

I feel a bit like you, me and OH are going to be doing up a house that needs a lot of work to it and then moving in literally weeks before the babies born! i hope the nesting instinct sets in haha! DIY work when heavily preg isnt a good idea lol xxx


----------



## Cariadbach

Hi
Sorry I didn't get to join the 1st tri group so I'll join you lot now if that's ok :)
I'm due 23rd July,kinda hoping it comes on the 24th,then baby and my dd will be 3yrs 1month exactly apart!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Twilighter<3 said:


> I feel a bit like you, me and OH are going to be doing up a house that needs a lot of work to it and then moving in literally weeks before the babies born! i hope the nesting instinct sets in haha! DIY work when heavily preg isnt a good idea lol xxx

Ahh weve done the rennovation thank god in our house last summer! its beautiful and then we decided we wanted to save some money so rented it out for a year not thinking we would get preg so quickly!!! and then we did and the tennants are from canada so we cant even ask them nicely to move out early as they have nowhere to go!!!! 

how easily plans get change completely at the blink of an eyelid!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Cariadbach said:


> Hi
> Sorry I didn't get to join the 1st tri group so I'll join you lot now if that's ok :)
> I'm due 23rd July,kinda hoping it comes on the 24th,then baby and my dd will be 3yrs 1month exactly apart!

heyyy!!! congrats hunni!!! your a day after me :D bring on the summer! xx


----------



## stephi85

Hi everyone! I'm Stephi and i'm due on 30th July with my first child :) We didnt think we were able to have children of our own so this child is a huge miracle for us :) Congrats to all the other Midsummer Mummies! :) x


----------



## SamiraNChris

stephi85 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Stephi and i'm due on 30th July with my first child :) We didnt think we were able to have children of our own so this child is a huge miracle for us :) Congrats to all the other Midsummer Mummies! :) x

Hey hunni! biiiig congratulations to you and your OH with your miracle! :happydance::cloud9:xxxx


----------



## Misstrouble19

hey im Shell and im due 3rd July.. pink or blue is brill for me :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Misstrouble19 said:


> hey im Shell and im due 3rd July.. pink or blue is brill for me :)

Heyy!! ahh your lucky nice and early in july so your get more summer with baba!!! congrats hunni!!!! xx


----------



## TaNasha

Dont know when im supposed to come over from 1st Tri, but here I am anyways. 

I'm Natasha and my EDD is 30 July!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> Dont know when im supposed to come over from 1st Tri, but here I am anyways.
> 
> I'm Natasha and my EDD is 30 July!

Heyyyyyyyy!!!! how are you hunni fellow 1st tri dreamer LOL! loving all the familiar faces! xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm moving over to second tri too (event though I think we're supposed to wait until 14 weeks). I'm due on August 1st with my second and can't wait to find out if we're pink or blue!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> I'm moving over to second tri too (event though I think we're supposed to wait until 14 weeks). I'm due on August 1st with my second and can't wait to find out if we're pink or blue!!!

Welcome hunni!!!!! our first august girlie hehe! xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Yay! I also cant wait till we find out pink or blue!

I have a scan tomorrow, so you think they'll be able to maybe see something?


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> Yay! I also cant wait till we find out pink or blue!
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow, so you think they'll be able to maybe see something?

Ask them hun! i did and she zoomed in on the bits and said she was pretty sure it was a boy and it definately looked like a teeenie peenie but when i did research at home girls do have a bump there too at the start but she is experienced and I dont think she would have said anything if she wasnt too sure! i had a gut feeling it was a boy anyways so hoping she is right!!! 

They may see something for you depends how far gone you really are! i got put forward 4 days at my scan so i was 12 weeks 4, your 13 weeks already so baba may of developed more down there!! 

It all depends on your sonographer too i guess! she might say she doesnt want to say unless she knows 100% but i would ask hehe! dont forget to post your piccies :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## TaNasha

oooh I am so excited now!! Cant wait! 

I have a private gender scan booked on Valentine's day, but i would love to know sooner!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> oooh I am so excited now!! Cant wait!
> 
> I have a private gender scan booked on Valentine's day, but i would love to know sooner!

awww what a lovely thing to book for valentines day! i wish i could do that as its mine and OH anniversary on val day (its 13th really but we decided to do it val day instead hehehe) but i havent got the money! il have to wait till 20 weeks nooooooooooooo! oooh how exciting!! xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TaNasha- did they say for sure they can give you the gender??? You'll be 16 weeks then, right? I have a scan at 15 weeks and I'm dying to know the gender, I am soooo hoping they can tell me then, what do you think are the chances???


----------



## TTC82

Mind if I join ladies? I am due on July 23rd, and we already know we are team blue thanks to an excellent Dr! Hoping he comes a bit early as OH is off to Afghanistan at end of August and so want as much time for them together as possible.


----------



## TaNasha

TTCNumbertwo said:


> TaNasha- did they say for sure they can give you the gender??? You'll be 16 weeks then, right? I have a scan at 15 weeks and I'm dying to know the gender, I am soooo hoping they can tell me then, what do you think are the chances???

They said the soonest is 15 weeks, so hopefully you will be able to find out then! 

If they cant see it at 16 weeks, then ill have to wait till the 20 week scan.


----------



## TaNasha

TTC82 said:


> Mind if I join ladies? I am due on July 23rd, and we already know we are team blue thanks to an excellent Dr! Hoping he comes a bit early as OH is off to Afghanistan at end of August and so want as much time for them together as possible.

Yay for team blue! And you're so lucky to already know!


----------



## summerbreeze8

Helloooo! I think I joined in 1st Tri? But definitely followed lots of you ladies! My EDD was 21st July, but got put to 18th July at scan! (Haven't changed my ticker tho!) I'm 32 and expecting my first and we are gonna stay team yellow (although I am absolutely convinced it is a boy anyway!)


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Girls, I'm due the 28th July. I am 31 and DH is 33. This will be our first and we are both really excited now, especially after saying buppas moving around. I think we are going to stay team yellow even though I would love to find out as I am so impatient.

Joanne


----------



## SnapDragon

Hiya, 
I'm sneaking in from first tri too although I've been nosing around here for the last week. My EDD is 26th July. I'm sticking strictly with a yellow bump. We have no clue what we're having :)


----------



## Chands

Hiya ladies... im due 17th July - got a scan in a couple of weeks so hopefully be able to let u know what im having then!! yay! 

xx


----------



## stucknthecity

Due date is 11th of July and will find out the gender on 2/8!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Hi ladies, so many familiar faces in this thread! I'm Jenna and little peanut is due July 23rd.


----------



## SiBelle

Samira, Tanasha!! So nice to find you guys here!!
Thank you Samira for starting this thread again. 

So nice to see you all again! And Congratulations on moving to the second trimester!!

I'm sticking to team green til we meet our little one!


----------



## Lea8198

Yay!!!!!!! So many familiar faces :) It sounds like we are all ready for the second tri now :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yay i found you all, i feel lonely without you lol. Hope everyone is well at the minute, when does everyone have their 20 week scan? Mine is 8th march xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

also samira, in response to your question on my intro thread i will be finding out, what about you? xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies! Would love to join your thread! I just came over to 2nd tri - my EDD is 24Jul2011.
I can't wait for my 20 week scan to know everything is alright and find out pink or blue!

I am 32 and expecting my first....my hubby and I both have had dreams that its a girl, but everyone else thinks its a boy :)


----------



## krys

Hi everyone! I want to join your thread :) I'm Krystal, and my EDD is July 24th!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I'm another nosy 1st Tr. Dreamer hehe ... Bored of 1st tri & impatient for 2nd! The dreamer thread is discussions is getting more and more dead every day! :( 

I am Krystal(too), :), I am due Aug 6th for now...and I have a 15 week scan hopefully feb 11th & can find out the sex! If not I'll have to wait 4 more weeks! ... Nice to see the old faces we lost & lots of new faces!!!


----------



## DolceBella

:hi:


----------



## emk10

:flower:Hi girls. I'm Emma and my due date is the 25 July!! My date was also bought forward by 4 days at my scan. This is 4th baby and although I think we will be staying team yellow I am almost certain it will be another princess!! x x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy TTC82 &#8211; welcome and congrats! How do you know its 100% boy? I had my scan at 12 weeks and was put forward 12+4 and she said she was pretty sure it was a boy but not to take her word till the 20 week gender scan! ( i was naughty and bought some boy bits hehe) 

Hello to all newbies! Great to see lots of 1st tri&#8217;s dropping in hehe! So many summer babies!!!! So many familiar faces it doesn&#8217;t make 2nd tri seem so scary any more hehe! 

Heyyyy SiBelle!!! Nice to see you too!!! Feels like ive lost so many girlies since they moved the other thread to discussions! 

Michelle im 100% finding out! I cant not! Luckily my OH feels the same! Ive got a friend who is a week behind me and she wants to find out and her OH doesn&#8217;t so they cant i guess! It would be impossible for one to find out and the other not to!! 

Ooooh and heyyy emk10 and dolcebella and krystal!!! Great to see you over here now too!!!! Right il update the front thread with all our new dates :D 

How is everyone feeling today! I had the worst night last night! My MIL made a thai green curry for dinner and i don&#8217;t think bean liked it! Half way through dinner i rushed from the table to bring it all back up!!! And then i thought i felt fine so i went back and tried the other half! But nooooooooo bean wouldn&#8217;t have it! I was then rolling and churning in bed being sick every 5 mins and feeling faint and just awful in general!!! So.....i will not be touching thai green curry again!!!!!!!! I still feel awful this morning but i braved work! You would think at 14 weeks the sickness would vanish..nooooooooooooooo! xxxx


----------



## emk10

U poor thing Samira!! That sounds like a fun night!! I'm still struggling with nausea, luckily I'm not sick though. Don't think it disappeared till about 16 weeks last time so theres still hope it will bugger off soon!!! Hope you too feel better soon!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

I know!!! and now im pissed off as i missed one born every minute haha!!! its ok il watch it 2nite! oh i hope the sickness does go! ive heard horror stories of girls having it throughout so i hope im not one of them!!!!! xx


----------



## Twilighter<3

I thought that my sickness has gone at 12 weeks but it reared its ugly head again yesterday boooo! Wish it would just go! :( im stressing myself out worrying aobut being sick all the time! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Twilighter<3 said:


> I thought that my sickness has gone at 12 weeks but it reared its ugly head again yesterday boooo! Wish it would just go! :( im stressing myself out worrying aobut being sick all the time! xxx

Im the same! im scared that all the straining on my tummy cant be good! My friend has just given birth and she has a doppler which she is letting me borrow so i will feel so much better that when i have a worry i can just have a listen and know baba is ok! im not too worried about nutrients as such as its only one meal a day which seems to come out so as long as everything else stays down il be happy! xx


----------



## LisaBananaman

Duplicate post - doh! See below!


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hey girlies!! I have to confess to sneaking over from 1st tri too :blush: 

Think am gonna move over permanently tho - cos I'm now in the pregnancy 'happy zone' after the first scan and want to leave the first tri worries behind!

I'm 32 and OH is 35 - we were trying for 2.5 years but finally got preggo after a lap & dye in October :happydance: We are due on 29th July. We had our first scan last Thursday and next one is booked for 9th March . . . we signed up for a research study so will get to spend a whole hour with our little nublet - can't wait!!

We will definitely be finding out the sex - I would really like a boy but think it's a girl, no idea why!!
xxxxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hello again ladies from 1st lol,

I'm here still! Had really messed up dreams for the last week!!!!! 

Babys still got a good heartbeat so that's a week ago she was diagnosed and a week further on, I'm very hopeful for her :) xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy Lisa! Welcome over :D and big congrats on your BFP after trying for so long!!! Whats a lap and dye? 

Hey BabyBoyle!!! Havent seen you on here v much! Glad to hear you and Madison are ok :D bet you have done so much research now on the condition!! When do you have your next scans? Guessing you will be having regular ones to see her all thetime :D xx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Everyone,

My name is Yasmin and my due date is 10th July! I have my 20 week scan on 17/02/11 and my husband has started making noises about not finding out... Does he know how impatient I am??!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Yasmin and my due date is 10th July! I have my 20 week scan on 17/02/11 and my husband has started making noises about not finding out... Does he know how impatient I am??!

whattttttttt! tell him to get that idea out of his head straight away LOL! what is it with men and these silly ideas! do they not understand what is going through our heads!! the organisation we have to do lol! my friends OH said the same but he is adament that he doesnt want to know so now she cant find out! id be devestated!! xx


----------



## emk10

Hey all...
Really pleased to hear baby Maddison is being strong BabyBoyle. . you go girl!!! 

Welcome everyone else!!

I think we all have scans around the same time, mines on the 11th March, can't wait!! I just hope all is ok as the sonographer couldnt perform the NT scan as my uterus and baby were being naughty!!! x x


----------



## SamiraNChris

emk10 said:


> Hey all...
> Really pleased to hear baby Maddison is being strong BabyBoyle. . you go girl!!!
> 
> Welcome everyone else!!
> 
> I think we all have scans around the same time, mines on the 11th March, can't wait!! I just hope all is ok as the sonographer couldnt perform the NT scan as my uterus and baby were being naughty!!! x x

Yea my scan is on 4th march which is dead on 20 weeks! cant wait to know the sex 100% then can start planning nursery themes and colours and get more clothes!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Lottie86

Hi!

I'm Lottie, I'm 24 and my EDD is July 20th. 

This pregnancy was a huge shock and we are very nervous due to the exceptionally high risk (1 in 2) of this bump having the same rare chromosome abnormality that our little boy has as well as the pregnancy being high risk due to a medical condition I have putting me at high risk of various issues including placental probs and preterm labour.

Managed to hear bump on the doppler last night for the first time!

We will be finding out the sex either at our private anomaly scan at ~22 weeks or when we have the amnio done.


----------



## yasmin13

I know!!! That is exactly what I am talking about! Lol he said it will be something to look forward to and it might help me with the labour, I think he meant the anticipation of whether it is a boy or a girl?! My reply: holding our baby is what I&#8217;m looking forward to and what will get me through it!

I don&#8217;t know if hubby is seriously considering not finding out but if he feels that strongly about it I told him he can leave the room whilst I find out. Anyways I think all my in laws are waiting to find out too!

How are you Samira? Get any fish last night :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi Lottie! Im so sorry to hear about your conditions!! You are very brave and very strong! Keep hope too, there is a 50% chance that your little one will be fine &#61514; What abnormality is it your little boy has? How old is he? Will you find out in future scans if your little one has the same or after birth? Sorry with all the questions!!! Stay strong :D :hugs:

Hehe Yasmin you couldn&#8217;t find out and he not find out! It will 100% come out accidently calling your bump a he or she and it will be a bit obvious if you come home with pink or blue clothes hehe! 

Im good thanks hun! Very sicky and tired as was being sick all night last night! Ive found out my bean doesn&#8217;t like thai green curry! My MIL made it and had to jump from the table and bring it up and then i was up all night being sick &#61516; so nope no fish!!! Im gona have to just get some tins of tuna and stuff them out the tin coz thats the only way im going to get any i think!!!! xx


----------



## LisaBananaman

SamiraNChris said:


> Heyy Lisa! Welcome over :D and big congrats on your BFP after trying for so long!!! Whats a lap and dye?

Well they thought my tubes were blocked, so I had an op where they put you under, blow you up with CO2 and go in through your belly button and bikini line with a camera - they then look what's happening while they flush dye through your tubes. They said my tubes were fine but I think maybe the dye flushed away a blockage or something. No idea!! But a big relief as was expecting to have to go down the IVF route


----------



## yasmin13

Well I didnt get to have chicken and rice last night. Went to visit family friends and they fed me so many snacks I just couldnt handle dinner afterwards! Woke up starving though...

As for the sex - well he just has to know then! I think I have more power... muwahaha!


----------



## Lottie86

Samira: It's so rare it doesn't have a name, it's just referred to by the location of the duplicated section of the chromosome! Findlay is 21 months old but he has severely delayed development along with a variety of medical problems and we have no idea what the future holds for him (I've got a parenting journal in my sig if you want to have a look).

The chromosome abnormality can't be detected through scans, we can have an amnio carried out later in the pregnancy and then a specific genetic test done on the sample to look for it (as standard amnio only looks for the common chromosome disorders) but even if that came back clear the baby would still have to have genetic tests done at birth to confirm it as with the rare abnormalities the amnios don't always pick them up even when they are looking specifically for them. 
Of course if the amnio did come back confirming that the baby did have the same abnormality then we'd have to sit down and discuss it with the geneticist etc and decide what would be in the baby's best interests.


----------



## Lottie86

For those that are finding out the sex: When you find out will you be telling everyone, just telling close family or will you be keeping it a secret?


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hi all, well im still here thank god had my scan last tuesday and they put my due date forward to 29th July baby is well and has a strong heartbeat:thumbup:, having another scan on the 8th Feb to check that all is still well. Im getting a bit anxious now as around 16-17 weeks is when my last preganacy ended last July:nope:! But saying that i feel so much worse this time and still have all my symptoms when i didnt last time, so im taking that as all is well!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## TTC82

SamiraNChris said:


> Heyy TTC82  welcome and congrats! How do you know its 100% boy? I had my scan at 12 weeks and was put forward 12+4 and she said she was pretty sure it was a boy but not to take her word till the 20 week gender scan! ( i was naughty and bought some boy bits hehe)
> 
> Hello to all newbies! Great to see lots of 1st tris dropping in hehe! So many summer babies!!!! So many familiar faces it doesnt make 2nd tri seem so scary any more hehe!
> 
> Heyyyy SiBelle!!! Nice to see you too!!! Feels like ive lost so many girlies since they moved the other thread to discussions!
> 
> Michelle im 100% finding out! I cant not! Luckily my OH feels the same! Ive got a friend who is a week behind me and she wants to find out and her OH doesnt so they cant i guess! It would be impossible for one to find out and the other not to!!
> 
> Ooooh and heyyy emk10 and dolcebella and krystal!!! Great to see you over here now too!!!! Right il update the front thread with all our new dates :D
> 
> How is everyone feeling today! I had the worst night last night! My MIL made a thai green curry for dinner and i dont think bean liked it! Half way through dinner i rushed from the table to bring it all back up!!! And then i thought i felt fine so i went back and tried the other half! But nooooooooo bean wouldnt have it! I was then rolling and churning in bed being sick every 5 mins and feeling faint and just awful in general!!! So.....i will not be touching thai green curry again!!!!!!!! I still feel awful this morning but i braved work! You would think at 14 weeks the sickness would vanish..nooooooooooooooo! xxxx

I have weekly scans due to some issues, and they are very detailed, its incredible how much you can see. Anyway, Dr said she was minimum 90% sure it was a boy and that she would be amazed if it was now a girl! Then showed us a snap where it was very obviously a willy between his legs!


----------



## stillinshock

hi im Carrie another snooper from first tri will be moving very soon. im due aug 3rd and will be staying team yellow.....unless i crack by my next scan march 14th,my oh realy wants to find out and cant get his head round that i dont. this is my first and ive now become totally obbsessed with babies, pregnancy and all that goes with it :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

well I have finally gotten computer access to upload my first scan pic! I posted it in the first Tri Midsummer Dreamers Thread but its pretty much dead so I thought I'd post it here too! ...

It is "old" haha It was from 6wks6 days, of course its been a while since I am 12 weeks 3 days now! But its the first time Ive been on a computer I could post it from & I still wanted to share :) It was a really clear pic even though there wasnt much to see! (this is a pic of the pic though!) The angle this pic was taken at made the yolk sac look like a heart :) Boy was I in LOVE too :) Cant wait to see the baby again! hopefully in the next few weeks!!!

Here is the little grizzly bear that lives in my belly & uses my bladder as a trampoline!: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/photo-11.jpg


----------



## TaNasha

So i had my scan, but it went so quick! But the risk of downs is very low. 

I have another scan on Thursday at the university. They are looking for pregnant women for students to practice on, so i saw it as a free scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110125-00062.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SamiraNChris

Oh wow Lisa thats fab!!! And thank god you didn&#8217;t have to go down the ivf route!!! I was always scared of that when me and OH were trying as we were told our chances were pretty slim and IVF seemed so scary! 

Ahh Yasmin sorry you didn&#8217;t get the dinner you wanted !i bought some tuna for work so I can now make myself tuna and sweetcorn sandwiches at lunch time! I also slipped and got some digestive biccies too nom nom nom! 

Oh lottie im so sorry to hear that i will deffo look at your journal now! Im sure its going to make me sob! I really hope and pray that this little one doesn&#8217;t have the abnormality! BabyBoyle on here is in a similar situation to you, she has found out her little baba has Turners Syndrome which is a chromosome problem, i don&#8217;t know the ins and outs but might be good to chat? 

As for your other question hun, il be telling everyone the sex but im keeping the name a surprise till baba is born! My mum is going to try and get it out of me but il try to be strong hehe! What about you hun? X

Welcome Mumof twoboys :D congrats on a good scan! Im so sorry to hear about your last pregnancy! Its such a shocker when you hear stories like that as we all think we are in the safe zone after 12 weeks but were not! Did they give you reasoning as to why it happened? But woooo to next baba :D so glad your symptoms are different this time :D 

And welcome carrie too! Ahh tell me about it ive become obsessed too! And i don&#8217;t know if anyone else has found this &#8211; on facebook i now talk to a lot of girls i never really used to talk to (ie. Ppl from school i knew but didn&#8217;t really hang about with etc!) because they are pregs or recently have had kids lol! 

Awww Love_Krystal! Thank you so much for posting your scan pic! Its so amazing! Takes me back to when i had my 7 week scan done! Seems like forever ago but it was only 2 months ago!!!! So haven&#8217;t you had 12 week scan yet?!!! 

And TaNasha congrats on your scan! Its amazing! And your so lucky to see your baba again!!!! I want to be practiced on hehehe! Im going to look into ultrasound training in Bournemouth see if they need any volunteers!!!!! I could watch my bean allllll day!!!!! xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

My goodness lottie ive just read your journal! You are one strong lady!!! you truly are amazing doing what you do for Finlay! hes is a gorgeous little boy and he has the best mother to be caring for him! Absolutly amazing! xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira, I am in the US, I only get a dating scan between 7-9 weeks & an anatomy scan between 18-20 weeks. I think I could have the nuchal testing but I don't know if INS covers it, it wasn't offered to me and I think they just do a blood test between 14 & 16 weeks to test for abnormalities.. Private scans are unavailable til at least 16 weeks but usually after 20 weeks. I do have friends who can scan me that work at the hospital I am depending on that to find out sex early! I have to drive 2 hours though! There is also a college that does it for free. But I am sure it's during the day and dh & momma ccouldnt be with me and I Want to make sure they are included ESP DH :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

So this is where you're all hiding..... :D
Due date is 27th July- we don't mind what we have, but we are DEFINITELY going to find out the sex of our bubba. We have no patience at all! We had a feeling from the start that it would be a girl but after the most recent scans, EVERYONE who has seen it without exception, said they think it's a boy! We'll have to wait and see on 9th March!

I just wanted to say to BabyBoyle- for some reason, I wasn't allowed to post in your thread (the site kept logging me out!?). I read every post in the thread though, and I did try and reply. Just wanted to say that your strength has been amazing throughout the whole process, and Madison will be one lucky little girl to have you as a mummy :)


----------



## Geek

Hi

I wasn't around on the other thread you mentioned but I thought I'd come and introduce myself :)

I'm Rachel living in the UK and I'm due on the 26th July. Still debating whether or not to find out the gender. I'm 21 and my partner is 25, this LO came as a bit of a surprise to us so we have a lot of planning to do :)


----------



## Babbs34543

friday and i will be over here in 2nd tri!! (July 29th) can't wait to rejoin this thread :)


----------



## TaNasha

I have my scan at the university today! They it will take about 30-45 mins! Woohoo!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Owwww love_krystal yea i did look online didnt find very much! Even at the scan colleges down here you have to pay!!!!! Rip off lol! 

Heyy waitin4astork!!!! So happy your here!! So weve don&#8217;t TTC, 1st tri and now in 2nd tri!!! Bnb graduates at its best! Had bad news today &#8211; babyhopes got her bfp after 2 years and she thinks shes MC&#8217;d now shes bleeding really heavily &#61516; goin to hospital today to confirm so sad for her! 

Heyy Geek!! Welcome and congrats :D and babbs welcome back again hehe! Lets hope we have as many as last time!!!! 

TaNasha your so lucky!!!!!!!!! Id kill to see my baba again!!!!!!! 5 more weeks to go zzzzzzzzzz!

I managed to get the next best thing last night! My best friend has just given birth to a gorgeous baby boy and she had a Doppler which she has kindly lent to me for the duration of my pregnancy wooooooooo! Me and Chris had a listen together last night and it was beautiful! Ive already heard it before when went to midwife with tummy pain scare but he hasn&#8217;t heard it yet so to listen together was amazing! Had a lovely beat of 145ish beats p min it kept changing but that was appx! Goddam placenta was making a racket though behind it but what can you do LOL! xx


----------



## Popcorn11

Hi all

I am in the UK. I am 38 and my husband is 39. It didn't take us too long, 3 months. My first baby is due July 18th (though have also been told 17th!). 

I want to find out whether I'm team pink or blue :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good morning ladies (well its morning here), I have a snow day today!!! Perfect opportunity to take all my skinny clothes out of my closet and pack them away (I feel like they're taunting me). I hope everyone has a good day, I think me and DS might have to build a snowman and have some hot chocolate! 

Love_Krystal, is today your auction? Good luck, I'll be thinking about you!

Samira- I'm jealous of the doppler, DH said its a huge waste of money, so I won't be getting one!


----------



## TaNasha

I bought a doppler a few weeks ago, but I can only find my won hb and some other random noises :-(


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Good morning ladies (well its morning here), I have a snow day today!!! Perfect opportunity to take all my skinny clothes out of my closet and pack them away (I feel like they're taunting me). I hope everyone has a good day, I think me and DS might have to build a snowman and have some hot chocolate!
> 
> Love_Krystal, is today your auction? Good luck, I'll be thinking about you!
> 
> Samira- I'm jealous of the doppler, DH said its a huge waste of money, so I won't be getting one!

SNOW!! where are you! we have about 2degrees temp here but no snow! which is a good thing i guess coz the UK comes to a big fat halt when snow is involved! bring on the summer for sunshine!!! and skirts and flipflops!!!! and babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ahhh you should get one hun! you can hire them for 10er a month too! i wish i could afford one of my own but we are saving like mad and thankfully she had one waiting for me :D i think yuo can get ones called angel sound dopplers for £15 on amazon and also theres threads on bnb somewhere where ppl sell 2nd hand bits n bobs? or you could get one on ebay? xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> I bought a doppler a few weeks ago, but I can only find my won hb and some other random noises :-(

Yea the whooshing noise is the placenta i think where are you looking? i have to go really low down just above pubic area and push down quite hard! also go slowly in each spot as can take a while to get on there! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Popcorn11 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am in the UK. I am 38 and my husband is 39. It didn't take us too long, 3 months. My first baby is due July 18th (though have also been told 17th!).
> 
> I want to find out whether I'm team pink or blue :)

Hiiii welcome hunni! congratsd :D xxx


----------



## yasmin13

We're saving like mad too... I wanted a doppler but I just keep thinking that the money could be used on babygros and nappies. My husband is retraining at the moment so for a few months things will be tight :(

I'm lucky my sister has kept some baby things for me. She's also helping me out with childcare when I have to go back to work. My friends pay £950 per month for day care! It just wouldn't be worthwhile working if I had to pay that out.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I live in the US, on the East Coast. I just love the snow, it makes everything look so pretty. I hate driving in it, but since I'm a teacher, school is usually canceled if its bad so I can just stay home.


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> We're saving like mad too... I wanted a doppler but I just keep thinking that the money could be used on babygros and nappies. My husband is retraining at the moment so for a few months things will be tight :(
> 
> I'm lucky my sister has kept some baby things for me. She's also helping me out with childcare when I have to go back to work. My friends pay £950 per month for day care! It just wouldn't be worthwhile working if I had to pay that out.

Yea im quite lucky with freebees too! the tenants at our house have a 7 month baby boy and they are moving to canada when they leave and we move back in they said they will leave any baby stuff they dont want behind! on top of that my best friend has just had a baby boy a couple days ago ( HE IS GAAWWWJUS!!) so she will have lots of bits n bobs that he has outgrown! and then got the mothers who buy loads and another friend of mine has told me she will be holding a babyshower for me - which i was a bit jubious about but i think il take her up on it but only ask for small things between £5-£20! i went to a baby shower once and on her list of things were going upto £150!!!!!

My OH is self emplyed so for him to be able to have 2 weeks or so for paternity will be rather costly for us so we need to save for them 2 weeks to be able to eat haha! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Aww I wont have a baby shower... I lost touch with a lot of my friends (some I chose to!) I dont feel as though I have any close friends anymore. My bestest friend is busy with her own family and her in laws are rather more traditional (asian descent) and she hardly gets time to meet me :(


----------



## emily86

Hi all 
can't wait to join you here, feel ready to leave first tri now i've had my scan!
scan pic is in my sig, all is well and baby waved at us, amazing!


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I just had an email from pampers... for anyone thinking about going to the London Excel baby show, you can save some money on tickets...

Exclusive Ticket Offer
Join us at The Baby Show ExCeL, London for just £11.50 saving £8.50* against the on-the-door ticket price. Simply quote EX29 when booking. And don&#8217;t forget, Kids 0-10 GO FREE. Book today at The Baby Show website or call 0871 231 0844**

*Offer relates to advance ticket sales only. The Advanced Ticket Box Office closes 16 February 2011.
**Calls cost 10 pence per minute from a BT landline. Calls from other networks, or mobiles may vary.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ahh sorry to hear that yasmin! Im quite lucky i grew up with my 2 best mates at school and one of them has just had her 1st child and the other is a week behind me in pregnancy!!! Ppl all say we planned it but we didn&#8217;t haha! All our kids will be in same year bless em! I wudnt worry though hun you will meet soooo many more ppl through being pregnant at antenatal classes and also when you are pregnant! 

Im not sure about the baby show! Its a bit far for me....well 2 hours or so! Plus i know il spend if im there so its a bad idea hehe! 

Hi Emily!!! Join in now! You don&#8217;t need to stay at 1st tri ne more P! Congrats on scan too :D pic is fab xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

emily86 said:


> Hi all
> can't wait to join you here, feel ready to leave first tri now i've had my scan!
> scan pic is in my sig, all is well and baby waved at us, amazing!

hun what date are you so i can add you to list x


----------



## yasmin13

I get a big present from work when I leave for maternity and I get a leaving party so that makes up for it.

I wont be going to the baby show either. It's not far from me at all but I dont want to end up buying things that I cant afford :) I'm such a consumer so best I stay away really.


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> I get a big present from work when I leave for maternity and I get a leaving party so that makes up for it.
> 
> I wont be going to the baby show either. It's not far from me at all but I dont want to end up buying things that I cant afford :) I'm such a consumer so best I stay away really.

awww thats alright then hehe! i keep wanting to get organised and buy things but im going to wait till after 20 week scan! i want to know sex so i can be a colour coordinated mess LOL x


----------



## yasmin13

Me too! I haven't bought anything yet (which is surprising)... but I thought I might aswell wait till my scan and then go shopping for all my essential bits.

Though I think I may need to sart buying bigger clothes for myself. I think I've gone from an 8/10 to 10/12.


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Me too! I haven't bought anything yet (which is surprising)... but I thought I might aswell wait till my scan and then go shopping for all my essential bits.
> 
> Though I think I may need to sart buying bigger clothes for myself. I think I've gone from an 8/10 to 10/12.

yea ive bought some bigger trousers! im usually a 12 but they are uncomfortable now! ive got 14 trousers on but they are a bit baggy but i made sure i bought long leg trousers so i can then pull these up over my belly haha! so unsexy this pregnancy malarky in the winter! i cant wait fr the summer when we can wear dresses and look nice with a bump!!!!!!!!!

Iev bought some bits! i got a sterilier kit from babies r us as it was an unmissable deal!!! let me get it

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ippee-Closer-to-Nature-Essentials-Set(0070825)

and they also have an avent one from 130 to 65 but im a cheap scate and went for the cheapest one lol! babies r us have some FAB deals on at the mo! i saw a travel system we loved to which was on offer but our aunty is buying us our travel system so we left it! ive sat on babies r us website for hours before looking at all the deals and wished i had all the money now!!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

I never knew how expensive buggies/prams are! I think that will be our biggest buy! What have you got in mind for that?


----------



## SamiraNChris

We liked this one:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...our-Sport-Travel-System-in-Black-Mist(0076980)

It was so easy to manouver and also put down and it comes with a car seat! and it also has a car seat clipper thing too which stays in your car permanently and then you just have to clip it in or out! i thoiught 229 for that was amazing! and its so nice looking too! a cheaper one we liked was a diff colour ummmm let me find it! 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...Sterling-I-Love-My-Bear-Travel-System(0076974)

This was the original we liked till we saw the other one! it was rele cheap but practical! the only worry i had was its size! im so weak LOL but im sure you get used to it! i dont know why i seemed to like all the graco ones! i really dont like the alien looking prams they look so uncomfy lol! xx


----------



## yasmin13

I like the first one and that is a really good price!! Can you get it without the car seat? Hubby wants to research the safest carseat out there before we buy one.

My friend got a bugaboo for £800-900. I nearly had a heart attack but good to know there is something out there for those who have a lighter bank balance.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira that is awesome about the Doppler! So exciting! I want one so bad but we don't need to spend the money right now! 

Ttcnumbertwo, I packed my clothes away last week! DH is moving them to the garage today I couldn't handle the taunting either! 

And thanks for the thoughts & prayers about the auction!!!
We got it!!! I cried!! We have to wait up to 14 days for the bank to approve our offer, then we have to go through closing before we begin work on it! It does need quite a bit of work but we got it for a low enough price we can do the work & still will only have spent 1/3 of it's selling value when it is done! It is a huge blessing & we are so Thankful God answered our prayers! Just hoping everything else goes well! Our lease is up in April so it would be nice to move in some time in April or May! I am soooo thrilled!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Isnt it! Its really cheap! Umm not sure about without the car seat! Let me look &#8211; i cant see anything but you don&#8217;t have to use that car seat i guess and to be honest...the car seat is small (well they all are that fit in prams!) so I would be getting another one probs 6 months after anyways! Its mad about 900£ prams! Our tenants pram was £800 i cant remember the name they said!!! How is it possible! You can get a working car for 800 lol! im pretty sure they wont be leaving that behind haha!!!! 

OOOh congrats about the auction!!! Fingers crossed it all goes through for you!!!! I love renovating places! Me and OH gutted our place last summer and got everything new! And then decided to save some cash a few months after and rent it out so we haven&#8217;t had the luxury of it for that long! Cant wait to move back in!!! 

Is this everyones 1st child? xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

In love with this too!!! 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ur-Electra-Bassinet-in-I-Love-My-Bear(0073999)


----------



## yasmin13

It's my first :)

I cant see the link you just posted...

How long can you use the buggies for? I mean once the baby is 1 years old do you have to get another bigger one or can you use them for years to come?


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> It's my first :)
> 
> I cant see the link you just posted...
> 
> How long can you use the buggies for? I mean once the baby is 1 years old do you have to get another bigger one or can you use them for years to come?

Oh really il try again

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Cots/Graco-Contour-Electra-Bassinet-in-I-Love-My-Bear(0073999)

Ummmm i would say way past 2 but as baby gets older and can start to walk you tend to move onto a stroller so ive been told! and you can pick up a good stroller for £50 odd so thats not a prob! 

this is my 1st too :) so clueless! i went to my friends last night who just had a new baba and it was a big reality check for me! i thought id leave feeling excited and wanting my baby to come NOW but i didnt i left thinking shiiiiiiiit im not prepared theres so much to do! and when you have the baby you have to do so much, feed it every few hours, change it every few hours, whilst make sure house is clean, dinner, etc etc!!! i had a little panic on the way home but im ok now LOL! my boyfriend told me i was being stupid and i was like eeeeeek i dont know if im gona be good enough! but im sure its very easy to drop into a routine! I told him he has to get me up when he gets up in the morning for work so i get used to less sleeep! i love a good sleep me LOL! i get up at 7.15 for work and he does 6.30 so im gona try it LOL


----------



## yasmin13

Aww I love my sleep too... and I was thinking that as I get bigger I might ask my manager if I can come in early and leave early to avoid rush hour on the tubes... I barely manage to get into work on time now!

I have a GP appointment today for my heart and lung check... not sure what that involves 8-[


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks!! We are excited! It is a 4br 2 bath with a kitchen & dining room!!! (something I have wanted that I dont have at my house now!) I cant wait to renovate it! Granted I cant do as much as I'd like b/c of being pregnant but DH & my parents & his & our church family will all help out! :) We got such a wonderful deal! Only $16,000 I dont know what this is in pounds or Euros...but it is super cheap in US dollars! ...It will be worth $115,000 (bc i live in a small = lower house prices) when we get finished with it! I am so thrilled! I will have to wait longer to work on the nursery but it will be worth it!!! 

This will be my first baby! I have a lot of experience though, I have kept babies/children since I was 11, now I am 25. Next week will be my last 3 days keeping the child I keep now! I am very glad though! I am excited about finally having my own little one!!! 

Last night I found out our friends are expecting 5 weeks after us!!! They had a hard time conceiving the first time, and it ended in a very very traumatic miscarriage at 7 weeks but she didnt miscarry til 12 weeks! In december they didnt come to our Christmas party bc they knew we were announcing that we were pregnant & she was still sad about losing their baby. She told me that weekend she had hoped to be pregnant again by Christmas but she wasnt. Well apparently she got a BFP a few days later bc they had their first appt tuesday & they are 7 1/2 weeks along! I was so thrilled for them! I have been praying like crazy for them & I was so happy they are going to have a baby 5 weeks after us!


----------



## sequeena

Hello girls I've just moved over from first tri - I'm due August 4th xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Yay Love_Krystal, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

There you are sequeena! I was getting worried about you! Are you feeling better & all?


----------



## sequeena

Love_Krystal said:


> There you are sequeena! I was getting worried about you! Are you feeling better & all?

I'm getting there slowly, still very tired and have pains in my kidney but other than that I'm doing ok x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ahh im sure your manager would change your hours yasmin! Being on a cramped tube wont be nice when your heavily pregs esp in the summer! Plus do the &#8220;i don&#8217;t want to risk getting ill&#8221; line too! More people = more chance of catching something!!! Why do you need a heart n lung check? Or is it standard?! I don&#8217;t have anything now until my 16 week midwife appointment! Well im almost 17 weeks at mine but oh well! 

Oooh wow krystal your house sounds amazing! I wish houses were so cheap over here! Our house is a 3 bed 1 bath with kitchen and living room / diner and its worth £200k! Well not even that now with how the property market has plummeted but we wont be selling for a while! We are lucky as my OH is a carpenter and his dad is an electrician and plumber so we never need to hire in any labour from elsewhere which saves on a lot of costs!!! 

Your friends story sounds awful but at least they have a new baba on the way now! Im so happy my best friends are all in the same boat as me! We can do it all together and support eachother! Our partners are all convinced we planned it but they don&#8217;t understand its not as easy as that LOL! me and OH were trying for over a year so how can i plan that we get pregs at the same time lol! 

Welcome Sequeena :D congrats to you xxx


----------



## yasmin13

I would tell you what the heart and lung check is but I missed my appt! My train was stuck in one spot for an hour!

I have another appt tonight though so I should be able to tell you soon after that.

When I had my booking appt I was told that at 16/17 weeks I need to go to my GP to get checked. Apparently I also need to go to the GP for a 22 week check.

Did you get a blue book with all your notes in it? There is a page in there that tells you what appts you can expect and when.


----------



## emily86

Thanks samira - August 1st for me!

I have been looking at pushchairs and there are so many I like, I don't think I will ever be able to choose!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> I would tell you what the heart and lung check is but I missed my appt! My train was stuck in one spot for an hour!
> 
> I have another appt tonight though so I should be able to tell you soon after that.
> 
> When I had my booking appt I was told that at 16/17 weeks I need to go to my GP to get checked. Apparently I also need to go to the GP for a 22 week check.
> 
> Did you get a blue book with all your notes in it? There is a page in there that tells you what appts you can expect and when.

Ahh rubbish! Trains sound like a a nightmare!!!! 
I was given a white pregnancy notes book but ive not read it through properly! Been given so much stuff but i just put it in my drawer meaning to read it but i forget! Im moving in a couple weeks so il be more organised hehe!


----------



## CeeCee2010

technically i'm not expecting a mid july bubba - 6th of july? Can I still join in the festivities?? X


----------



## SamiraNChris

;) course you can! you can join the early girlies hehe! your scan pic on your avatar is amazing! I love scans where you can see the features already! I couldnt believe i could see a little nose n lips so early!!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

SamiraNChris said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> I would tell you what the heart and lung check is but I missed my appt! My train was stuck in one spot for an hour!
> 
> I have another appt tonight though so I should be able to tell you soon after that.
> 
> When I had my booking appt I was told that at 16/17 weeks I need to go to my GP to get checked. Apparently I also need to go to the GP for a 22 week check.
> 
> Did you get a blue book with all your notes in it? There is a page in there that tells you what appts you can expect and when.
> 
> Ahh rubbish! Trains sound like a a nightmare!!!!
> I was given a white pregnancy notes book but ive not read it through properly! Been given so much stuff but i just put it in my drawer meaning to read it but i forget! Im moving in a couple weeks so il be more organised hehe!Click to expand...

Yes I pay so much £££&#8217;s for the privilege of being squashed into a smelly carriage and nasty delays. :(

My hubby and I are also looking to move soon. Looking for a flat at the moment and it&#8217;s such a headache! I hate moving &#8211; hate it with a passion! 

So how is everyone today? I am so glad its Friday! I was thinking of getting a fish pedicure with hubby on Sunday.


----------



## CeeCee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> ;) course you can! you can join the early girlies hehe! your scan pic on your avatar is amazing! I love scans where you can see the features already! I couldnt believe i could see a little nose n lips so early!!! xx

It's the only good pic we got of Boo because they wouldn't stop wriggling lol we were in there 45 mins trying to get Boo to stay in one position long enough to do all the tests! But considering it's the only clear photo - I love it :) X And thanks for a) saying it's a lovely pic and b) letting me join! I feel like part of a sorority now! X


----------



## Twilighter<3

hi ladies, just thought id let u know if u go to the mothercare website and sign up for free at mother and baby club they send u some awesome money off vouchers for mothercare :) wooop for it being friday! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Twilighter<3 said:


> hi ladies, just thought id let u know if u go to the mothercare website and sign up for free at mother and baby club they send u some awesome money off vouchers for mothercare :) wooop for it being friday! xxx

Thats great! Thanks for letting us know :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

So do you work in central london then? i have a few friends which do and they all have the same tube issues! 

ahh im the opposite! i LOVE moving! i was moved so much when i was a kid went to about 6 diff schools so its normal for me to move! I love packing up boxes and organizing everything in a new place! 

Im fab thanks! Sooo glad its Friday! We are doing a lot to our new home this weekend, putting new flooring down, new bathroom suite and general organizing so im excited! Thinking of getting a takeaway 2nite too which im drooling about as I type! Not sure weather to do curry or Chinese though!!! 

Thanks twilighter!!! Ive already signed to them but all my post goes to my house I rent out at the mo so I need to go there and get it! Haven&#8217;t got any since the beginning jan!!!!!!!!!! tut tut hehe! 

Ive got a funny feeling im feeling flutters in my tummy :D last night I was led a bit on my tum and I kep feeling something weird! I cant explain the feeling! I would say butterflies but its not as its only a couple and it&#8217;s a lot stronger! I did my measurements this morning ( I do them every week) along with my weight! At 5 weeks I was 88cm and today im 92cm!! and at 5 weeks I was 64.5kgs and now im 67.5 eeek!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

I work in Finance for a company in Westminster. I&#8217;ve been here since 2007 and it&#8217;s been good actually. Travel issues aside I get some nice perks here :)

Aww it must be so exciting to do up your own house. I can&#8217;t wait till we buy. We&#8217;re hoping it will be some time this year once hubby has qualified and has a permanent job.

Mmm&#8230; Friday night take away&#8230; last two Fridays we&#8217;ve had fish and chips with lashings of vinegar.

I do love Chinese as well though&#8230; some spicy chow mein.

Indian&#8230; we sometimes get biryani&#8217;s from takeaway places but otherwise we make our own. My mum makes the best curries and I wish she was here to make me food!

Oh and I have chicken and rice for lunch&#8230; lol hubby made me some! He&#8217;s almost as good as me at making curries! And he&#8217;s stolen my recipe for my lentil rice!

Anyways I think I have gone on about food quite a lot!

I think I&#8217;ve felt the baby move but I&#8217;m just not sure&#8230; MW said that its different for everyone so she cant say if it&#8217;s the baby or something stretching.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Oh wow your job sounds fab! I cant wait to do something different after maternity! I work for my dad at the mo in accounts and marketing but working for my dad isn&#8217;t something I wanted to do! He needed me here for a bit after i finished uni so i came and helped him! Going to be hard to tell him I want to leave but I didn&#8217;t do a business studies degree to come and work for my dad lol! 

It is great buying houses! We really wanted to go into prob development and were saving originally for that but then i got my BFP so now all that goes on hold! Plenty of time in the future! 

Ah hi had fish n chips last night! Ditto on the vinegar and lots of salt n mayo mmmmmmmmmmm! OH got curry sauce so had a few dippings of that too hehe! And a cheeky battered sausage alongside the fish LOL! thing is the fish was done at home and i grabbed the chips on the way back from work so i don&#8217;t count it as a takeaway hehe! So if we get one tonight im not being a fatty  

Ahhh see I love making currys but i make them with the pataks paste and coconut sauce etc but you cant beat a nice lamb tikka masala with a coconut naan!!!!! I would never be able to make it how it comes from an Indian LOL! 

OOOh have you!!! I cant wait to feel full on kicks! Its so amazing to hear them on the Doppler but i don&#8217;t feel a thing! Its just baba moving and kicking about! I want to feel or even better see my tummy move (im so impatient! pregnancy hasnt helped at all lol)!!!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

I think I will be staying with my employers for a few years yet&#8230; I&#8217;m studying for my professional qualification at the moment so when that is done I might move on. My ultimate goal is to work for myself, most probably as a tax accountant but we&#8217;ll see. It&#8217;s not the most exciting of jobs but it pays good!

I hope that in a few years I can be at home with the bubba and choosing what work I want to do and also indulge in some photography as I would really like to get into that! I love creative stuff and somehow I ended up in finance!

I love chips and curry sauce&#8230; mmm&#8230; makes me want some now. I haven&#8217;t had any cravings but I get these urges for things&#8230; but then I change my mind and want something else. I read a thread on here about hula hoops and I wanted them so bad I went out and got a big multi pack!

Some of the pataks pastes aren&#8217;t bad actually! I&#8217;m not fond of the sauces though. Once you get used to your basic spices you can easily make your own blend. My husband is from Cape Town and I always buy spices from there&#8230; they have ready made spice mixes for all sorts of dishes and it&#8217;s wonderful being able to use them to create new dishes.

I&#8217;m impatient too! Still counting down to the next scan&#8230; 2 weeks and 6 days to go!! Woohoo! I have the afternoon booked off so might book a nice restaurant for us afterwards :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

Herroowwwww ladies!

Just popping in as i havent been on for a while!

Have no updates other than its been 2 weeks and ive heard baby moving and kicking and her heartbeat DAILY since the CVS so im hopeful shes a fighter!!

Have a scan next Friday to check her, then another at 20wks, so lucky i get to see her again and hoping shes ok :D xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ahh your career prospects sound fab! Im yet to start where i wana go yet! Lots of time yet! Or win the lottery LOL 

Your so lucky to be under a month to go for scan! Im a month and a week now! Im hoping it will fly by but it wont! It will most probably seem like it has flown by once the 4th march is here but to get there it will be slow lol! 

Are you hoping for a girl or boy or you don&#8217;t mind? xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> Herroowwwww ladies!
> 
> Just popping in as i havent been on for a while!
> 
> Have no updates other than its been 2 weeks and ive heard baby moving and kicking and her heartbeat DAILY since the CVS so im hopeful shes a fighter!!
> 
> Have a scan next Friday to check her, then another at 20wks, so lucky i get to see her again and hoping shes ok :D xx

Hey hunni!!! nice to hear from you! so happy to hear shes doing ok too! fingers crossed for your next scan! will there be more tests or is it just to check on her now? xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yeah its to check and im still awaiting results of her karotype results to see how severe her TS is.

Just got off phone to doctors, she just called with blood results, im succeptible to rubella/german measles and they cant immunise me until baby is born, so yeah, thanks for more reassurance lol..

Lovely!


----------



## yasmin13

I wanted a boy first and then girl. When I was younger I always wanted a big brother to look after me :) But when I was waiting for the 12 week scan I realised that I will be happy regardless and just hoped for a healthy baby.

Babyboyle &#8211; You can feel her kick and move? Very lucky! I want to feel proper movement too.


----------



## yasmin13

BabyBoyle said:


> Yeah its to check and im still awaiting results of her karotype results to see how severe her TS is.
> 
> Just got off phone to doctors, she just called with blood results, im succeptible to rubella/german measles and they cant immunise me until baby is born, so yeah, thanks for more reassurance lol..
> 
> Lovely!

Oh no... so what do you do now? Keep away from everyone?

I hope everything works out for you. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yasmin - i cant feel her :( Just when i listen on the doppler i can hear whooshes like shes moving around, im completely still, listening to her heart, then she moves round and i hear a different part of her heartbeat after she nearly deafens me with a kick!!! :D

Cant wait to feel her or even see a bump!!

Erm she said just avoid anyone that has rubella, i actually know nobody with rubella so i think im ok? lol.

:S


----------



## yasmin13

Ahh sorry my mistake... I wish I had a doppler :( I was hoping to have the one that records the sound so bubba can listen to it when he/she is older.


----------



## BabyBoyle

the angel sounds one you can record!! :)

I think it cost me about £20. totally worth it babes from Amazon x


----------



## natalie85

Hi!!!!! Soooo happy to be here!!! :-D 
How is everyone feeling now? Ive had bad back ache and heartburn!! So far the backache is easing up!! Woohooo!!!! I got my 16 week appointment with midwife tues! Can't wait although no idea what happens during it! 
I really want to know if it's a boy or girl!! I'm sooooo excited a lot of people have said they think Its a girl and some of the old wives tales say so to!! But I wanna test out more Hahahaha tooooo impatient!!!!


----------



## stillinshock

hi all, thanx for the welcome!! and my name on the front with you all i love it! nothing really to update everything is going ok (i think). its going really slow for me the dvla took my car away couple of weeks ago cause i was so stupid and very tired xmas time i thought id just tax my car after xmas....now is gone :( couldnt afford to get the clamp off. im not working cause i suffer from bad anxiety i had 2 jobs in the last few months and lost them because of it. so im now stuck in the house as my bf works till 6 in the evening(sorry for the long explanation) so time is draggginnng! im wishing everyday away to get to my next scan 14th march it cant come quick enough!!! hope your all doing good xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ohhh i hope the test results come back as good as they can do! Thats great that they can test it so early on! I did some research into it when you first told me about the TS and theres women who live completely normal lives with it! Sorry to hear about the rubella though! Did we not have those jabs at school? 

Yea thats what i want yasmin, a boy first then a girl! Picky orrrr......LOL i was told at 12 week scan that she was sure it was a boy which i thought was naughty but when she zoomed in the bits it did rele look like boy parts LOL! but then again girls have a nub too so who knows! 

Ahh yea Donna I hear that with the Doppler too! You hear the heartbeat booshing away then you hear a sudden &#8220;gliiichhhh&#8221; i cant explain the noise! Its like a record coming off the needle for a second LOL according to MW thats baba kicking! I love it! 

Heyyy coalie!!! Congrats hunni!!! What date are you due so i can add you on the front page! I wish my 16 week appointment was here already! I gota wait till 10th Feb nooooooooooo! I was thinking about being naughty and calling the MW and saying i cant make it that day so can she do the week before (she is at my GP&#8217;s every thurs) as i will be 15+6 then but im not sure if i should LOL its just me being super impatient LOL! 

Heyy stillinshock! So so sorry about your car!!! Id be sat on my car kicking and screaming if they were threatening to take my baby Wesley away! Glad everything babywise is going ok though :D 

On the car front is anyone else changing their car for baba? Ive got a Mini Cooper S at the mo and i loooove him so much but its so impractical! Its REALLY low so when i get fat il struggle to get in it plus it has no room for baby seats or anything nooooooooooo! So im gona have to sell it and get another one!!!! but what do i get its so hard!!!!! Needs to be a big car so was thinking 4 x 4, but d i need a 4 x 4 or maybe just a big hatch back! I don&#8217;t know!!!!!eeeeeeek1


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hmm. i think id keep the mini if it had a bigger boot!

I used to have one, and i think you would be fine with getting baby in & out, but that boot is smaller than my handbag haha!

I have a cliosport, and will keep mine as evne though its 3 door (PAIN!) its got a lot of space!


RE: the rubella, yeah i got immunised the MMR at age 14, but she said i have very very low immunity to it, and need to avoid people with it or lots of children. (ooh im pregnant i cant avoid children lol!!) And i need 2 boosters once Madison is born, so i dont really see the point in them telling me that, as rubella is not actually that common!

*sigh* lol xx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I keep thinking that I should have asked the lady to guess at my scan but I was just so amazed at what I was seeing that I completely forgot everything else!

I love my car and it is a part of the family&#8230; the Type S is staying.

The angel sounds doppler is the one I was looking at... will talk to hubby about ordering it :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

impulse buy ;)

its AMAZING ;d


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> Hmm. i think id keep the mini if it had a bigger boot!
> 
> I used to have one, and i think you would be fine with getting baby in & out, but that boot is smaller than my handbag haha!
> 
> I have a cliosport, and will keep mine as evne though its 3 door (PAIN!) its got a lot of space!
> 
> 
> RE: the rubella, yeah i got immunised the MMR at age 14, but she said i have very very low immunity to it, and need to avoid people with it or lots of children. (ooh im pregnant i cant avoid children lol!!) And i need 2 boosters once Madison is born, so i dont really see the point in them telling me that, as rubella is not actually that common!
> 
> *sigh* lol xx

This is another problem with it! at the moment it has my gym bag (most probably rotten seeing as i havent been since i got my BFP LOL) and its full!!!! getting a buggy in there......dont think so :( hes a convertible too so no more summer let downs noooooooo! 

Im sure you will be fine on rubella front! i mean how many ppl have it anyways! and if they do they stay in bed!! Pain that they told you as its an extra worry but i guess they have to tell you incase you get any symptoms? xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Oh I keep thinking that I should have asked the lady to guess at my scan but I was just so amazed at what I was seeing that I completely forgot everything else!
> 
> I love my car and it is a part of the family the Type S is staying.
> 
> The angel sounds doppler is the one I was looking at... will talk to hubby about ordering it :)

oooh you got a type S! thats nice and roomy! i used to have my dads X5 for a few months coz wesley was poorly and I LOVED HIM! he was called abdul and i almost cried when i had to give him back! was thinking about getting the girly version an x3 but BMW is so friggin expensive to up keep! so maybe il go with something more economical!!!! 

DEFFO get a doppler hun! it is so amazing! ive had mine since tues night and i cant stop using it! my tummy is also nice n soft from it too as i use baby oil gel as didnt have any proper gel stuff! xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

I just ordered the angel sounds doppler - is it easy to find bubbas heart beat with? X


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I love the type S! We got it last year and even thought its 3 door it is very spacious. Lol I don&#8217;t have a name for the car though&#8230; I don&#8217;t get to drive it so much as hubby is always in the driver&#8217;s seat :(

We looked at some BMW&#8217;s and they are really expensive!!! I just couldn&#8217;t believe that the BMW&#8217;s within our budget were cramped and basic!

So you can use normal oil instead of the gel? Not bad&#8230;

Oh talking about oil, I ordered Bio oil from Amazon&#8230; just over £10 for 200mls! I thought that was a bargain!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Oh I love the type S! We got it last year and even thought its 3 door it is very spacious. Lol I dont have a name for the car though I dont get to drive it so much as hubby is always in the drivers seat :(
> 
> We looked at some BMWs and they are really expensive!!! I just couldnt believe that the BMWs within our budget were cramped and basic!
> 
> So you can use normal oil instead of the gel? Not bad
> 
> Oh talking about oil, I ordered Bio oil from Amazon just over £10 for 200mls! I thought that was a bargain!

I love them i think they are like space age cars lol! jetsons stylee! whatttt you have to name your car! ive called my OH's van snuggles to his disgust as when we go camping in the summer we used it as our tent last year as it has so much room! had a bed and table n all sorts hehe! his van before was called Stanly as it was a skanky rust bucket and i thought it suited it LOL sorry if anyones OH is called stanly! im sure hes not a skanky rust bucket 

Yea unfortunately BMW's rape you from all angles! when my tyres go bald its 200 a pop for each tyre if i want to get BMW's ones!!! so il steer clear next time! 

That is real cheap 10er for 200mls! i used coco butter and also palmers stretch mark cream at the mo, im hoping it works! my mum has no stretch marks after 2 kiddies so im hoping i have her skin! my sister is a bigger girl though and she has got them but she has my dads colour skin whereas im white so i dont knwo which way i will go! "apparently" if your going to get stretch marks you will get them but im still gona try avoid it if i can! xx


----------



## yasmin13

They are space agey aren&#8217;t they??! Love the dash with the blue lights when its dark! My hubby bought the car when I was in college and surprised me with it! 

I do like BMW&#8217;s too but maybe one day when we&#8217;ve hit the big time!

Lol at the van story&#8230; what does your hubby do?

I already have stretch marks so no doubt it&#8217;ll only get worse now! I&#8217;m already scratching like mad. :(

I have darker skin so I think mine would be more noticeable next to someone who has lighter skin and stretch marks (so not fair!)

I used to be big when I was a teenager but lost it when I hit my 20&#8217;s. I&#8217;ve managed to remain an 8 (sometimes a 10!) all this time so I hope I can shift it after the birth! I was thinking of joining slimming world if I really need help.


----------



## Vicki_g

Only a week to go before I can 'officially' join you ladies but I am feeling very second trimestery now so bobbing in to say hello! Am due on 6th August, had my scan last week and all is looking fine with my beautiful bubs.


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> They are space agey arent they??! Love the dash with the blue lights when its dark! My hubby bought the car when I was in college and surprised me with it!
> 
> I do like BMWs too but maybe one day when weve hit the big time!
> 
> Lol at the van story what does your hubby do?
> 
> I already have stretch marks so no doubt itll only get worse now! Im already scratching like mad. :(
> 
> I have darker skin so I think mine would be more noticeable next to someone who has lighter skin and stretch marks (so not fair!)
> 
> I used to be big when I was a teenager but lost it when I hit my 20s. Ive managed to remain an 8 (sometimes a 10!) all this time so I hope I can shift it after the birth! I was thinking of joining slimming world if I really need help.

My OH is a carpenter / builder but is self employed which I hate as it has its ups n downs and we never know exactly how much we have coming in! sometimes hes soooo busy and then the next min he can have a week with only a couple days so its a nightmare! 

Im dreading the weight gain after birth! im already the biggest I have ever been. 4 years at uni eating kebabs and my weight in alcohol made me put on 2 stone!!! and now i have baby weight too so im sure il come out of pregnancy being a size 14 and the hopes of being a size 10 will fade in the mere distance!! i cant do things like slimming world and weight watchers! i just exercise and eat healthy. i cant stick to a plan, i always get sidetracked lol xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki_g said:


> Only a week to go before I can 'officially' join you ladies but I am feeling very second trimestery now so bobbing in to say hello! Am due on 6th August, had my scan last week and all is looking fine with my beautiful bubs.

awww you can come in now hun! some girls think 2nd tri is 13 weeks anyways :D xx


----------



## Vicki_g

Lol, thanks! I always thought it was 12 weeks! No idea. Anyway, the size of my belly indicates I'm about 30 weeks now!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki_g said:


> Lol, thanks! I always thought it was 12 weeks! No idea. Anyway, the size of my belly indicates I'm about 30 weeks now!!

Haha im like that sometimes! when ive got a bit of trapped wind or desperate for a pee my belly is huge!!!! xx


----------



## sweetally

Hey there, I'm due July 23rd with my first :)


----------



## sequeena

2nd tri IS 13 weeks :p 14 in America, don't know why BNB has it as 14 weeks as this is a UK forum. I had to ask my mw because I was getting confused :lol:


----------



## Lea8198

I agree about the angel sounds doppler. I have been using mine since 10 weeks and found a heartbeat straight away. Bargain £20 spent! I love it!!!!!!!

I can't get rid of my chesty cough :-( Been on antibiotics for a week but it's still bad :-( I can't shake it. 3 weeks now. Not fun. 

Soooo big news for me............after 9 weeks I managed my first mouthfuls of a normal meal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Something that was not a crisp, cracker, bread and butter or biscuit. I only managed a few mouthfuls but it is a start! I still feel sick but managed to force something down. So proud of myself!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> So do you work in central london then? i have a few friends which do and they all have the same tube issues!
> 
> ahh im the opposite! i LOVE moving! i was moved so much when i was a kid went to about 6 diff schools so its normal for me to move! I love packing up boxes and organizing everything in a new place!
> 
> Im fab thanks! Sooo glad its Friday! We are doing a lot to our new home this weekend, putting new flooring down, new bathroom suite and general organizing so im excited! Thinking of getting a takeaway 2nite too which im drooling about as I type! Not sure weather to do curry or Chinese though!!!
> 
> Thanks twilighter!!! Ive already signed to them but all my post goes to my house I rent out at the mo so I need to go there and get it! Havent got any since the beginning jan!!!!!!!!!! tut tut hehe!
> 
> Ive got a funny feeling im feeling flutters in my tummy :D last night I was led a bit on my tum and I kep feeling something weird! I cant explain the feeling! I would say butterflies but its not as its only a couple and its a lot stronger! I did my measurements this morning ( I do them every week) along with my weight! At 5 weeks I was 88cm and today im 92cm!! and at 5 weeks I was 64.5kgs and now im 67.5 eeek!! xx

I've had the same fluttery feelings too!!! like little bubbles??!! i'm sure mine have been a. too all over the place to really be baby, b. too early?! :shrug:


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> Ohhh i hope the test results come back as good as they can do! Thats great that they can test it so early on! I did some research into it when you first told me about the TS and theres women who live completely normal lives with it! Sorry to hear about the rubella though! Did we not have those jabs at school?
> 
> Yea thats what i want yasmin, a boy first then a girl! Picky orrrr......LOL i was told at 12 week scan that she was sure it was a boy which i thought was naughty but when she zoomed in the bits it did rele look like boy parts LOL! but then again girls have a nub too so who knows!
> 
> Ahh yea Donna I hear that with the Doppler too! You hear the heartbeat booshing away then you hear a sudden gliiichhhh i cant explain the noise! Its like a record coming off the needle for a second LOL according to MW thats baba kicking! I love it!
> 
> Heyyy coalie!!! Congrats hunni!!! What date are you due so i can add you on the front page! I wish my 16 week appointment was here already! I gota wait till 10th Feb nooooooooooo! I was thinking about being naughty and calling the MW and saying i cant make it that day so can she do the week before (she is at my GPs every thurs) as i will be 15+6 then but im not sure if i should LOL its just me being super impatient LOL!
> 
> Heyy stillinshock! So so sorry about your car!!! Id be sat on my car kicking and screaming if they were threatening to take my baby Wesley away! Glad everything babywise is going ok though :D
> 
> On the car front is anyone else changing their car for baba? Ive got a Mini Cooper S at the mo and i loooove him so much but its so impractical! Its REALLY low so when i get fat il struggle to get in it plus it has no room for baby seats or anything nooooooooooo! So im gona have to sell it and get another one!!!! but what do i get its so hard!!!!! Needs to be a big car so was thinking 4 x 4, but d i need a 4 x 4 or maybe just a big hatch back! I dont know!!!!!eeeeeeek1

i'm due july 18th! :happydance:
i dont know, i'm sure a few days wouldn't make any difference? i mean its only one not as if any major tests are being done!! go for it!!!!!
i don't drive, dh has a ford focus 3 dr which he loves so we wont be changing it for time being all we gotta check is if it has ISOFIX for car seat!!


----------



## emk10

Hey girls.

Samira.. you're moving already? I thought you weren't moving till the summer, did you manage to get the people out that are currently renting or did you buy somewhere else? Exciting times!! 

Babyboyle.. glad little one is doing well. Hope the test results come back good!! Sure you'll be fine with the rubella, most kids are vaccinated for that now anyway early on so sure you'll be fine!

Hi everyone else.. I think I felt bambino move yetserday too for the first time. I'm going to concentrate on it more now to see!! Can't wait!! Nice to get that reassurance that all is well. I dont want to buy a doppler now as feel it would be a waste of money as I know I will get the reassurance soon as I start to feel baby move more! Can't wait to see him/her at the next scan tho!!!

I think I may be turning a corner too with feeling tired/nauseous all the time. I actually managed to do a few jobs yesterday without feeling like I needed to rest every 5 minutes. I do hope so as I don't like being a lazy lay about!!!! LOL.

We we deffo need a new car for when babba arrives, we will need a proper family 7 seater. OH is gutted we will need to get rid of our Saab!! But when I qualify we will be able to afford two, so he can get what he wants again. 

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend!! x x


----------



## Love_Krystal

I miss a day and I get pages behind!! :) hope everyone is having/ had a great weekend! 

Funny thing from being on bnb so much with the uk ladies I call the ultrasound/sonogram a scan and nurses and friends here get so confused! Lol they all say what scan? As if I am being tested for something terrible & I have to explain I mean ultrasound! 

I hit 13 weeks this weekend! Yay!! I am officially putting myself in 2nd tri now! I am ready!!


----------



## natalie85

welcome lovekrystal!!! bet your soo glad to be here!!!!! :D


----------



## sequeena

Love_Krystal said:


> I miss a day and I get pages behind!! :) hope everyone is having/ had a great weekend!
> 
> Funny thing from being on bnb so much with the uk ladies I call the ultrasound/sonogram a scan and nurses and friends here get so confused! Lol they all say what scan? As if I am being tested for something terrible & I have to explain I mean ultrasound!
> 
> I hit 13 weeks this weekend! Yay!! I am officially putting myself in 2nd tri now! I am ready!!

Glad you're here :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

sequeena!! how are you doing????


----------



## Charlie189

hey, i'm new to this forum! Due July 22nd with my first! And unbelivably nervous!

I'm really glad i looked at this thread actually, i was under the impression dopplers didnt work until you were 5 months!! may have to invest in the angel sounds doppler now! :)


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> sequeena!! how are you doing????

Hello! :D I'm tired, but better than I was when I was in hospital ugh!

How are you doing?

Welcome Charlie!


----------



## natalie85

awesome i am so glad u are feeling better!!! do u think you are over the worst of it all now?!


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> awesome i am so glad u are feeling better!!! do u think you are over the worst of it all now?!

I think so, I'm feeling much more myself and even though I'm still sick it's just morning sickness now :D

My OH is off work for the next 2 weeks too so it's really nice to have someone here with me :D


----------



## natalie85

Aww have u got anything nice planned?
I am so glad your feeling better!!! Is this your first? I hope u continue to feel better!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welcome Charlie!! Sequeena glad to hear you are feeling better!!


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> Aww have u got anything nice planned?
> I am so glad your feeling better!!! Is this your first? I hope u continue to feel better!!!!

Yup this will be my first :)
We're not sure yet, we'll probably just chill out for the next 2 weeks... and celebrate valentine's day for once!


----------



## Squeeker

Ah, so THIS is where everyone has been! I couldn't figure out why the other thread went so quiet!

To re-introduce myself, DH and I are expecting our 1st on July 22. We're staying Team Yellow all the way!

Just this weekend I felt the baby move for the first time! I got up to pee around 1AM, and when I went back to bed I didn't fall asleep right away. As I lay there I could feel fluttering! I nudged DH and told him, but he was so fast asleep that what I was saying didn't sink in until the next morning! LOL!


----------



## MommaBear90

Hi :) I've only been to the 2nd tri board a few times but I figured I'd pop in and introduce myself.
I'm due July 24th with my 1st. Not sure on the gender just yet. I'm 20 years old and live in the US.


----------



## dani86

Hi girlies, can I join too ?? I'm due 21st july will be finding out what I'm having!!! I'm 24 and oh is 27 took me 15 months to concieve after depo injection!!! X x


----------



## PeeWee2010

Hi this is Peewee and I have now officially moved from 1st trimester to 2nd trimester with a new due date of 31st July 2011, expecting my first.

Congratulations to all other mums to be, apparently this trimester is supposed to be the most enjoyable!

:happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Happy Monday everyone!!!! Another week of dreary work then back to a short fast weekend grrr! Plus side to this week ive got my MW appointment on Thursday wooo! It was meant to be on the 10th but im 16 weeks on Friday so i moved it to this week (too impatient!!!!) 

Everyone have a good weekend? I will be mostly moving this week after work out of my OHs parents house (YESSSS) into temporary accommodation until we can move back to our home which will be when i am ready to pop or when i have a new born baba with me so no stress in the summer for me.....

Welcome sweetally and congrats :D 

Ahh sequeena i didnt know UK was 13 weeks so all you 1st tri girls at 13 weeks get over here now hehe! Oh well i officially moved at 14 weeks so was late but i felt more ready at 14 

Lea so happy that youve managed real food!!!!!! Im on day 2 of no sickness in the morning which is amazing! On Sat morning i made me and OH scrambled eggs and within 2 mins of finishing it mine came up but sun and mon morning have stayed down woooooooo! Im hoping this is the end of it and not a lucky couple days like ive had before in 12 weeks or so! 

Emk  no not moving home home yet! Im moving to temp accommodation as we cannot deal with living at home any more! We live at OHs parents which is fine, we have a nice big room, ensuite etc but its getting too much now! We need our own space! Plus the cooking / food drives me insane! Before moving there me and OH used to eat really well, plan our meals when shopping for the week etc but there we cant do taht as we eat with them and OHs mum is quite a big lady and cooks ebvry big stodgy meals! Im always last home from work too so i never get the option to cook! I miss cooking so much!!!!! 

Yayyy to everyone getting dopplers! They are amazing! Im a confessed addict and i listen before bed and when i wake up hehe! In the morning i just used water as i dont want a greasy belly but i still can hear it fine! Its so nice for piece of mine that baba is in there beating away!!! They are quite bad too though i have had one go where it toopk me ages to find the HB and i was getting scared and worried when i knew i shouldnt!!!! 

Welcome over officially love_krystal :D loving so many familiar faces moving over!!!! 

And welcome charlie189 & squeeker too! Your Duedates are the same as mine :D wonder who will pop first hehe! I cant wait for this thread to be over in the 3rd tri and were all getting ready to drop and seein pics of all our little babes!!!!!!! 

Ooh and more newbies!!! Sorry im going through and writing replies and then seeing more!!!!! Welcome and congrats to MommaBear90, dani86 & PeeWee2010

EEEk theres so many of us on the front page now!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone,

So I went for my heart and lung check at the GP on Friday hmm the GP didnt know what I was talking about? I explained to him that the midwife at the hospital told me to go to GP for this check and it is in my maternity notes too. He still had no idea what I was talking about!

So anyways for those who dont know and have GPs that are clueless, I found this Kings Fund document on the role of the GP in maternity care which states
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2









2.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## yasmin13

In case you cant see the pics go to https://www.kingsfund.org.uk/document.rm?id=8734

The pages I selected are 22 and 23 I think...


----------



## SamiraNChris

thanks for that hunni ive printed the 3 pages off! so did you not get the check then?? xx


----------



## yasmin13

He took his stethoscope and checked my chest and that was it. He said everything was fine and he doesn't know what else he wants me to do. He then told me that I dont really need to go to the GP because the baby just grows on its own?? :wacko:

I said I'm supposed to have a 22 week check up with the GP and he said it's not needed.

I think some GP's just pass your referral to the hospital and think they dont need to do anything else. My older sister has her own midwife at her family GP I dont even know who the midwife is at mine! I've only seen two from the hospital.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ive just looked at the pathway and where it says "GP appointment" at my practice its midwife appointments. I have my 16 week appointment with my Midwife on thursday which will be all checks and also review on bloods and other tests etc. and hopefully the stuff that is mentioned in the 13 week midife appointment on that sheet which i didnt get

My GP did say to me when I went to tell them i was pregnant (seems like forever ago!) to keep incontact with her and book appointment to see her just so she can have a check up and see how i am but ive not done that yet :S i need to really as she is lovely! xx


----------



## yasmin13

She'll also tell you about the GTT which checks for gestational diabetes. They do that at around 24 weeks... or was it 28? I cant remember but mine is booked for April.

Has anyone ordered some belly bands? I see New Look has a 3 pk for £10, if anyone has them feedback will be great. I'm also unsure about what size to order?


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> She'll also tell you about the GTT which checks for gestational diabetes. They do that at around 24 weeks... or was it 28? I cant remember but mine is booked for April.
> 
> Has anyone ordered some belly bands? I see New Look has a 3 pk for £10, if anyone has them feedback will be great. I'm also unsure about what size to order?

OOh ok! that doesnt sound nice! is that done with bloods? 

ive not looked at belly bands yet! i live in leggins at the mo so i dont really need them! im hoping i can live in leggins till it starts to get warm in march / april then i can go shopping for summery stuff and get the white legs out!!!!!!!! x


----------



## yasmin13

Yep... you have to fast two hours before your appt time. Then an hour before your appt you drink some Lucozade. They take some blood to test how well your body has processed the glucose.

I need some new trousers!! I'm bursting out of my work clothes and some trousers actually hurt my stomach now :(

I'm taking a long lunch break to go to primark... need to watch the pennies.


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:
 

> Yep... you have to fast two hours before your appt time. Then an hour before your appt you drink some Lucozade. They take some blood to test how well your body has processed the glucose.
> 
> I need some new trousers!! I'm bursting out of my work clothes and some trousers actually hurt my stomach now :(
> 
> I'm taking a long lunch break to go to primark... need to watch the pennies.

oh wow clever! argh so lucky you have a primani near work! i love the place!!!!! hope you find some goodies :D x


----------



## yasmin13

:( Just realised that I cant go... I have a meeting and I dont want to be late for that. However my manager is not in till tomorrow aftenoon so I can still get to Primark and take a long lunch break tomorrow!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, I'm officially in the second tri today and couldn't be happier!!! We are expecting some bad weather here tomorrow so I'm hoping for a snow day to stay at home and relax!


----------



## Anderson8

Hi im due 31st July. 
were not fussed what gender but we will be team yellow till the end!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies, mind if i join in? Our due date is August 6th


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Anderson8 - Team Yellow, I wish I could do that but I'm just so excited about finding out asap. I have my scan in 2 weeks and 3 days!


----------



## Rhirhikoz

Im due 11th July too :D


----------



## Anderson8

yasmin13 said:


> Hi Anderson8 - Team Yellow, I wish I could do that but I'm just so excited about finding out asap. I have my scan in 2 weeks and 3 days!

sometimes i think i want to find out then others i dont. but the main thing is my hubby def doesnt want to know and if i knew i would end up blabbing!!


----------



## yasmin13

Anderson8 said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Anderson8 - Team Yellow, I wish I could do that but I'm just so excited about finding out asap. I have my scan in 2 weeks and 3 days!
> 
> sometimes i think i want to find out then others i dont. but the main thing is my hubby def doesnt want to know and if i knew i would end up blabbing!!Click to expand...

My friend was undecided too. In the end she waited to see how she felt on the scan day :)


----------



## Vicki_g

DaretoDream said:


> Hello ladies, mind if i join in? Our due date is August 6th

Welcome to the 6th August crew! I wonder if any of these babies will actually arrive on their due dates?!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy TTC number 2!!! Your finally here and in the shape of a lemon!!!! Congrats :D 

And welcome to Newbies :D have added you all on the list! 

Ive been naughty and just ate a galaxy bar washed with a tango!!!!! Nom nom nom! Even worse at work my dad (my dads my boss YUK) he has pickled green chilis in the cupboard and every time im in the kitchen i just nick one and they are going down and down and down!! And its so obvious its me! The pregnant one!!!! xx

PS im with you there yasmin! theres no way that i couldnt find out!! you girls are too strong which are lol! thank god my OH feels the same! my best mates OH refuses to find ouit which means she cant even though she wants to! id go crazy!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Vicki_g said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, mind if i join in? Our due date is August 6th
> 
> Welcome to the 6th August crew! I wonder if any of these babies will actually arrive on their due dates?!Click to expand...

ooooh i wonder! for all the girlies that stay on BNB till the end we can put the birth dates next to the names after and see how close we all are! im hoping to be early!! july + being super pregnant = very uncomfortable apparently! xx


----------



## Anderson8

also they dont tell you the gender at the 20 week scan at my hospital. against their rules apparently, so even if im tempted i cant.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm agonizing over this decision!!! We stayed team yellow the whole time with DS and it was really a fun experience. This time I don't think I can make it. My nurse told me to tell the ultrasound tech at my appointment next week if I don't want to know, because she'll definitely be able to tell. Of course DH says "whatever you want," he only has an opinion when I don't want him to!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Wow I would be so disappointed if my hospital didnt tell me... I'm going to google it to make sure they do!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im back after a week off woooo. My hormones are very much here now, i am one grumpy madam! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Hi Michelle!
Yay you got your scan sorted!
I'm starting to get a bump now! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

WHATTTTT! They dont tell you at the hosp?! Id slip the sonographer a cheeky bit of notage LOL! or beg!! 

Awww TTC do whatever you feel is right! Or wait till the day and see what you want to do! I can understand that it is nice to be told the sex but i cant deal wit not knowing now let alone another 20 weeks!!!! I want to buy blue / pink and be able to call baba him or her! I just call it bean at the mo (and sometimes him naughtily as im sure its a boy) 

YAY helloo michelle! We missed you! Did you have lots of uni work or just having a BNB break  xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

SamiraNChris said:


> WHATTTTT! They dont tell you at the hosp?! Id slip the sonographer a cheeky bit of notage LOL! or beg!!
> 
> Awww TTC do whatever you feel is right! Or wait till the day and see what you want to do! I can understand that it is nice to be told the sex but i cant deal wit not knowing now let alone another 20 weeks!!!! I want to buy blue / pink and be able to call baba him or her! I just call it bean at the mo (and sometimes him naughtily as im sure its a boy)
> 
> YAY helloo michelle! We missed you! Did you have lots of uni work or just having a BNB break  xxx

I do this too, im so sure its going to be a boy i will be so shocked if she tells me differently! Yeh i had some uni work to do, and placement, and i went home for a while so was distracted by home. Saw the FOBs girlfriend, she didn't say a thing to me, even though they have both threatened me that she would. 1-0 to michelle!


----------



## SamiraNChris

urgh did you!!! he got a gf quick!!!! she knows that your pregs yea? and they threatened you how?! what was she meant to of said to you! ho!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh dear... obviously she may be with him but you're carrying his baby, and will ALWAYS be there, so she has to sit down & shut up lol..

Got a check up scan on Friday, im sooooooooo excited wish it would hurry up though! Hoping it will be quick too, as with CVS etc i was in hospital 11hrs.. DROAN..........

trying to book a 3d scan but they wont take me until 22 weeks as baby looks "skeletal" which freaks mums out... well i bloody know its skinny as she doesnt develop her chub till 22 weeks, just let me see herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Michelle - What do you mean 'they have both threatened me that she would'?? Knob! 

Samira - I googled my hospital and I'm pretty sure my one does tell you.

I'm hungry.


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> Oh dear... obviously she may be with him but you're carrying his baby, and will ALWAYS be there, so she has to sit down & shut up lol..
> 
> Got a check up scan on Friday, im sooooooooo excited wish it would hurry up though! Hoping it will be quick too, as with CVS etc i was in hospital 11hrs.. DROAN..........
> 
> trying to book a 3d scan but they wont take me until 22 weeks as baby looks "skeletal" which freaks mums out... well i bloody know its skinny as she doesnt develop her chub till 22 weeks, just let me see herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ooooh i feel the same about my MW appointment on thursday - time goes so slow when your waiting for something!!!! cant wait to hear from you after your appointment though, hope all is ok and maddi is strong as ever! 

so are you going to have a 3d scan at 22 then? im going to wait for mine and have it as late as i can! my best mate had one done at 30 weeks and if you look at her pics and compare it to her 1 week old baba they look soooo similar!....durrr obviously they are the same baby but i really didnt expect such a likeness!! let me ask her if she doesnt mind me posting her before and after pics then i will xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Michelle - What do you mean 'they have both threatened me that she would'?? Knob!
> 
> Samira - I googled my hospital and I'm pretty sure my one does tell you.
> 
> I'm hungry.

ahh thats alright then! i know mine does as when i asked the sono at the 12 week scan she was happy to zoom in and tell me her thoughts lol! id ask to go to a diff hosp if they didnt!! xx


----------



## babynba3

:hi: im 18weeks,im due on the 4th of july n i just feel like im gettin bigger by the minute not the week :loopy:


----------



## Mummy1506

Hi All,

I'm due 21st July its whizzing by for me at the moment my first pregnancy went so slow but think coz my little boy keeps me busy ALL the time inbetween work !! 

Think we will be staying team yellow but that could change once we're at the scan hehe.

Hope everyone has had a smooth journey so far ! 

xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Samira that would be lovely!

Apparantly they recommend about 25 weeks or so as theyre chubbing up, and have room to move about.

Im just impatient :( lol xx


----------



## E&AsMiracle

Hellooooo!!! Can I join you ladies please? I am due 20th July and I am assuming I am team yellow (i.e. not finding out.....). The signature is so cute I have added it! Hi all! 

This is a great thread actually as I was wondering who to ask. does everyone have a proper bump yet? I have a sticky at tummy and it is harder under my belly button but I don't think it looks like a baby bump! Just chubb!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls! How is everyone?
Had a good weekend. Went down south for a few days to see the family. Told all of my nieces and nephews about their new baby cousin and they were SO excited! Today was 'announcement day'. Have had so many lovely messages of congratulations today that I feel quite overwhelmed!


----------



## Smallmcfry

Can I join too? Predicted at July 26th here! Can't wait for the summer!


----------



## BabyBoyle

E&AsMiracle said:


> Hellooooo!!! Can I join you ladies please? I am due 20th July and I am assuming I am team yellow (i.e. not finding out.....). The signature is so cute I have added it! Hi all!
> 
> This is a great thread actually as I was wondering who to ask. does everyone have a proper bump yet? I have a sticky at tummy and it is harder under my belly button but I don't think it looks like a baby bump! Just chubb!!


welcome!!! Your due same day as me!! I have just flab too, no bump :( xxx


----------



## CS_and_bump

Please can I join due 13th july don't know what we are having yet but find out on 16th of feb and I can't wait x


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Aww have u got anything nice planned?
> I am so glad your feeling better!!! Is this your first? I hope u continue to feel better!!!!
> 
> Yup this will be my first :)
> We're not sure yet, we'll probably just chill out for the next 2 weeks... and celebrate valentine's day for once!Click to expand...

Aww that sounds lovely!! Be nice just to relax together esp as things will get manic and time just the 2 of you will be rare..... So I'm told!!!!


----------



## Shmeh

Hi, new from another pregnancy forum that just got too crowded. I like it here so far!

-Cathrine
Due July 15th 2011
Hoping for team blue!


----------



## natalie85

yasmin13 said:


> She'll also tell you about the GTT which checks for gestational diabetes. They do that at around 24 weeks... or was it 28? I cant remember but mine is booked for April.
> 
> Has anyone ordered some belly bands? I see New Look has a 3 pk for £10, if anyone has them feedback will be great. I'm also unsure about what size to order?

I got given a bump band, just one from asda, given medium but the girl that gave it to me usually size 10, but I'm more of a 16/18 fits nicely actually look pregnant with it on rather than fat!!! It's good if your tops are just beginning not to fit covers your tummy up :)


----------



## Geek

Are bump bands worth it then?

I've not really got a proper bump yet but I've put weight been getting really bloated which makes me look like I have and it's making my belly feel really uncomfortable. Do you think they would help at all with it?


----------



## Anderson8

yeah my not sure why the hospital doesnt say. a lot of hospital has this policy as i think they believe the scan is to check everything is ok(still they should tell you if you want) but i also think its something to do with some women still aborting babies if its not the sex they want?


----------



## kazb25

how do i get in on this??? due 22nd july team (unknown for now)


----------



## sequeena

I think it's because sometimes they do get the sex wrong and parents sue the hospital! How pathetic. They should know it's not 100%

Is anyone else's morning sickness in a routine?

When I get up I will at some point in the next 4 hours retch uncontrollably. This is without fail, every single day. Then I'll be sick again a few times throughout the day.

I spent this afternoon in Morrisons toilet throwing up ribena (just couldn't stop being sick) and I've just finished a jacket potato... It wasn't even in my stomach for 5 minutes before it came back up :(


----------



## DaretoDream

so how are all you lovely ladies feeling? Thanks for the welcome :)

I have my first tri scan on wednesday :)

and- I really want to know the sex


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi every


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi everyone! Just moved over :) I'm due 5th August which is exactly 10 months after my first was born - so yes we move quickly!! I'm 22 and my OH is 28


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welcome all the new ladies!! Congrats to you all :) 

I got the approval on our offer so the house is officially ours!!! We are ecstatic! We have to wait until March 1st latest, to close on it, because they have to make sure the title is clear! (blah the details!) then hopefully we can get it fixed up and be in by the end of march or April!! Just in time to start working on the nursery!!! :) and today after having lunch with my dad I was sitting in the recliner talking to him for probably an hour then I jumped up quickly to leave and stopped & I felt this crazy fluttery feeling low down in my pelvis in the center .... It lasted like 4 or 5 secs & felt like something swimming almost ... I know it's early but I am positive it was the baby, Im pretty in touch with my body. I even told the scan tech which ovary I ovulated out of when I got pregnant! ...it def wasn't gas, it was a conpletely different feeling and moved almost circularly instead of down or across.. I just stood there ...I have thought I felt it a couple time before once after I sneezed & once laying still... I was really excited though & after talking to my sis who has three kids, I am sure it's the baby. 

On a less exciting note, I've done laundry all day & my lower back is in so much pain! :( I just know resting tonight is going to be difficult!


----------



## E&AsMiracle

BabyBoyle said:


> E&AsMiracle said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo!!! Can I join you ladies please? I am due 20th July and I am assuming I am team yellow (i.e. not finding out.....). The signature is so cute I have added it! Hi all!
> 
> This is a great thread actually as I was wondering who to ask. does everyone have a proper bump yet? I have a sticky at tummy and it is harder under my belly button but I don't think it looks like a baby bump! Just chubb!!
> 
> 
> welcome!!! Your due same day as me!! I have just flab too, no bump :( xxxClick to expand...

Ha! I have one of the badges you get for the tube in London 'Baby on Board' so that I can get a seat (in theory!). They should change it to 'I'm not fat, I'm pregnant!'


----------



## emily86

Hi all! glad we are all doing well, 
I am so glad my nausea has finally started to calm down and i'm only getting random bouts of it now when i dont eat.
I am starting to feel really tired though, I wasnt to bad in first tri but the last week - wow - I feel like i want to sleep ALL the time!
I hear my babys hb on doppler all the time now and its the most magical sound ever x


----------



## emily86

oh and wow - my ticker says 182 days to go...... thats doesnt sound long at all!


----------



## yasmin13

E&AsMiracle said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E&AsMiracle said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo!!! Can I join you ladies please? I am due 20th July and I am assuming I am team yellow (i.e. not finding out.....). The signature is so cute I have added it! Hi all!
> 
> This is a great thread actually as I was wondering who to ask. does everyone have a proper bump yet? I have a sticky at tummy and it is harder under my belly button but I don't think it looks like a baby bump! Just chubb!!
> 
> 
> welcome!!! Your due same day as me!! I have just flab too, no bump :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ha! I have one of the badges you get for the tube in London 'Baby on Board' so that I can get a seat (in theory!). They should change it to 'I'm not fat, I'm pregnant!'Click to expand...

I have one of those badges too! Most people look at it and then look away!


----------



## yasmin13

coalie said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> She'll also tell you about the GTT which checks for gestational diabetes. They do that at around 24 weeks... or was it 28? I cant remember but mine is booked for April.
> 
> Has anyone ordered some belly bands? I see New Look has a 3 pk for £10, if anyone has them feedback will be great. I'm also unsure about what size to order?
> 
> I got given a bump band, just one from asda, given medium but the girl that gave it to me usually size 10, but I'm more of a 16/18 fits nicely actually look pregnant with it on rather than fat!!! It's good if your tops are just beginning not to fit covers your tummy up :)Click to expand...

How much is the one from Asda? Is it any good? I dont have a problem with my tops but my bump is starting to come out now... overnight my trousers dont fit so well. Luckily I have a few GAP ones that were always loose around the waist.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Oh wow! I leave from work and get back on and we have loads more newbies :D have added you all on the front page! I am pleased to announce we now have 55 dreamers woooooooooo! Lets get it to 100;). Welcome and congrats to newbies :D 22nd and 23rd July have the most DD&#8217;s at the mo with 5 each!!! Cant wait to be able to start changing the colours to the sex&#8217;s!!! 

E&A&#8217;sMiracle my bump is slowly coming out! My stomach is the same its hard lower down and its starting to poke out but nothing that is really noticeable! Anyone that doesn&#8217;t know im pregs will just think ive been a piggy! My sister had a feel last night of my stomach as this is the first time ive seen her in a few weeks and it freaked her out lol! her status on FB is &#8220;Wow!! Heard my nephew/neices heart beat!!! And samira looks pregnant!!! Tummy all hard!!!&#8221; haha bless her

Heyy waitin4astork! Oooh you went home!!! Its sooo cold down here at the mo! It was a beautiful sunny weekend but ice cold!!! Congratulations on your announcement day!! Your so good at keeping it for so long! I told my mum the day after i found out and then she was calling all her sisters and grandparents screaming with excitement lol!!!

OMG anderson!!!!! Do people do that!! Sickening! One of my friends friends planned a pregnancy with her OH and then decided 11 weeks down the line it was a bad idea and did the A word!!!!!!!!! I was in shock! Im all for &#8220;A&#8221; if the baba is unplanned and they really arnt ready but to plan something and then get rid makes me sick! Do you think you will get a private scan to find out or stay team yellow? 

Kazb25 you are on it by posting  same DD as me too woop! 

Sequeena my sickness is the same routine too! I thought i was out of the sickness as ive had 2 days off but the nasty MS showed its face again this morning NOOO! Since about 6 weeks my routine has been get up, drink loads of water to hae something in my stomach, bring it up a few mins later! If i dont do this il go eat brekkie and that will shows its face (in not so pretty form) straight afterwards!! its not nice but im used to it now!

EEEEEEEEK Love_Krystal!!!! Thats amazing news!!!!!!!!! What an amazing day you must of had! House news and then feeling your baba!!!!! 

I went to my house today to pick up my post from the tenants and there was a letter from the hospital from my downs tests. All good news, it says my risk is 1:26367 and apparently my placenta in anterior from my scan. Wasnt sure what that meant but looked it up and it means that my placeneta is on the front wall of my uterus and it shouldnt cause any probs unless I have a c section which can have a couple probs but nothing serious so thats all good :D baba crown to rump length was 61mm at 12 weeks 4 days so god knows what it could be now hehe! 

I was sick again today nooooooo! The 2 days off i had were lucky!!! Gutted but nothing i cant handle! How is everyone else!!! Urgh its only Tuesday!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

SamiraNChris said:


> Urgh its only Tuesday!!!

Exactly how I'm feeling!! HOW is it only Tuesday?! 

I'll be team yellow Samira, got to have an incentive to push! :wacko:


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooh sorry hunni ive just changed it! the weeks always drag for me! hate work! then the weekend is soooo fast!!!! i need 3 day weekends LOL x


----------



## estar

Hey all! I have been off for a few weeks moving and staying with the in-laws. Glad to find the new thread. Samira, can you put me down for July 19th? We are planning on finding out which team at our 20week scan.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Morning ladies, Love_Krystal, I'm so happy for you, and I think I've felt the baby flutter too- but didn't tell anyone because I don't want them to think I'm crazy! My sickness seems to be calming down, its still pretty bad in the evening, but my mornings are getting much better! I switched over to maternity clothes, but they are way to loose, however, my regular clothes are way too tight!


----------



## SamiraNChris

estar said:


> Hey all! I have been off for a few weeks moving and staying with the in-laws. Glad to find the new thread. Samira, can you put me down for July 19th? We are planning on finding out which team at our 20week scan.

Yep il do it now :) welcome hunni!!! I bet having a break off has made time go quicker! being on bnb every day means counting each day so it makes it so much slower i think hehe! 

MMMMM just had a big bowl of super noodles!!! so bad but so good! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Morning ladies, Love_Krystal, I'm so happy for you, and I think I've felt the baby flutter too- but didn't tell anyone because I don't want them to think I'm crazy! My sickness seems to be calming down, its still pretty bad in the evening, but my mornings are getting much better! I switched over to maternity clothes, but they are way to loose, however, my regular clothes are way too tight!

morning!!! or avvo here!!! what maternity clothes are you wearing? the only thing i have at the mo is a maternity bra as i couldnt wear anything with underwire any more! everything else is too big for me yet i think! ive got some new trousers and got them in the size up so they are much bigger and sit over my belly! hardly sexy but comfy :) xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey everyone!
Samira- I'm having a jeans nightmare at the moment! Have bought maternity jeans but they won't stay up yet (not enough bump), my normal jeans won't fit around my tum but the next size up are too big! Argh!
Have done a request to add your journal on FB by the way :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Waitin4astork said:


> Hey everyone!
> Samira- I'm having a jeans nightmare at the moment! Have bought maternity jeans but they won't stay up yet (not enough bump), my normal jeans won't fit around my tum but the next size up are too big! Argh!
> Have done a request to add your journal on FB by the way :)

ooh have ya! il go on it now hehe! you need to go to notes to see all of it! ive been useless and not done anything from 10 weeks i think....i have all my notes up to now i just need to write them all up!!!!! maybe il do it 2 nite! 

I cant believe it this thread has been moved again noooooooooo! il do a thread on the other one with the link to this one so then it wont get lost!!!! nightmare! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

LOVE how you announced waitin4astork!!! just seen it on FB hehe! shame about the man u fan though  xxx


----------



## Anderson8

Samira- i also think the hospital doen tell you due to the fact that there always a possiblity that they get it wrong and you could sue them!
im not going to get a private scan, im team yellow all the way! i want the surprise the day BB is born!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Lol Samira, I can't be perfect ;) OH and I actually met at Old Trafford!!
Thanks for the accept- I'm popping over to FB now to catch up on all of your notes!


----------



## natalie85

yasmin13 said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> She'll also tell you about the GTT which checks for gestational diabetes. They do that at around 24 weeks... or was it 28? I cant remember but mine is booked for April.
> 
> Has anyone ordered some belly bands? I see New Look has a 3 pk for £10, if anyone has them feedback will be great. I'm also unsure about what size to order?
> 
> I got given a bump band, just one from asda, given medium but the girl that gave it to me usually size 10, but I'm more of a 16/18 fits nicely actually look pregnant with it on rather than fat!!! It's good if your tops are just beginning not to fit covers your tummy up :)Click to expand...
> 
> How much is the one from Asda? Is it any good? I dont have a problem with my tops but my bump is starting to come out now... overnight my trousers dont fit so well. Luckily I have a few GAP ones that were always loose around the waist.Click to expand...

it was £4 its good but as they are stretchy i would go for a smaller size! i've found it to be good covers me up hahaha!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to ASDA tomorrow, think I might pick one up!


----------



## natalie85

Geek said:


> Are bump bands worth it then?
> 
> I've not really got a proper bump yet but I've put weight been getting really bloated which makes me look like I have and it's making my belly feel really uncomfortable. Do you think they would help at all with it?

to be honest maybe an extra layer on your tummy may make u feel a bit bigger?!
i do feel like i look a bit more pregnant with it on rather than just feeling like i look fat!


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone!!!! i had my 16 week appointment today!!! oh wow i heard babys heartbeat oh wow!!! sooooo happy!!! i also got weighed i was dreading it!! i've only put on 4 pounds since my 1st appointment woooohooooo!!!!


----------



## llauren2

I'm not technically in my 2nd trimester yet, but I'd like to join if I can. EDD august 14.


----------



## sequeena

coalie so glad it went well! I can't wait to hear my baby's heartbeat :D


----------



## natalie85

i was sooooo excited! its the most amazing sound!! i'm glad i didnt get a doppler and waited made it lot more exciting!! only thing is that dh wasnt there to hear it!! :(


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ugh it is 2 am here and I am awake bc a stupid car keeps stopping in front of my house then driving down to the next road and turning around and coming back by between 1:15 -2:15 am every night! It is so scary! ESP since I leave at 3 am for work! I think I am really going to the police station today, if nothing happens to me before hand! I've had enough! The person is even swapping vehicles now between a pt cruiser & large SUV ...I've had enough! It's ridiculous to have to be afraid when I live in a decent neighbrhood! Although it makes me glad and eager to move!!


----------



## natalie85

Love krystal that's soooo scary!! Eak!! Definatly go to police today! Have u any idea who it is etc? Sounds horrid!! I go to work early in the Morning to so I know how freaky it is when no one is about do u walk to work? Hope u are ok!! Let me know how every thing goes today?!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi girls!

Its so exciting reading about all you feeling little movements! I cant wait to feel something! I wish time could fast forward abit to 20 weeks or so!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyyy!!! How is everyone today! I am FAT today! Im wearing a jumper dress which is tight around the tum and i look FAT! Not pregnant but like i have eaten everything in site! I have a nice hard pokey out belly! There is only one girl at work that knows im pregs as she is on my FB so we always have sneaky chats about it in the kitchen and she pointed my tummy out so it has to be noticeable haha! 

Im still waiting on my dad to tell everyone else! he is obviously so ashamed he doesnt want to tell his employees LOL 

OOOh coalie my MW appointment is 2 moz! I cant wait for it! I know not much happens but its another milestone met! What did you do in the appt? 

Welcome llauren2 &#61514; congrats too :D your the latest one we have yet  

Love_Krystal definitely call the police!!! Sounds really odd! Be so careful when going to work at that hour!!1 what do you do to be up at 3am for work zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!xx


----------



## JShaw

Hi ladies... I'm due July 31st!! Thought I saw a thread like this awhile back, but forgot to join, then couldn't find it again. We're on team yellow.


----------



## mafiamom

i am new to this board! would love to join.... where is the forum where people due in august post? i am due august 4th and am a bit confused how this site is set up!

thanks for your help!

Colleen


----------



## natalie85

Hiya! I'm having a horrible day :( I feel ever so depressed :( 
Samira, all we really did was have a chat how I was feeling etc went through the blood tests had at 12weeks, listenen to baby's heart, had a weigh in, that was about it really!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh yeah blood pressure too!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

JShaw said:


> Hi ladies... I'm due July 31st!! Thought I saw a thread like this awhile back, but forgot to join, then couldn't find it again. We're on team yellow.

welcommmme!!! ive put u on! :) xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

mafiamom said:


> i am new to this board! would love to join.... where is the forum where people due in august post? i am due august 4th and am a bit confused how this site is set up!
> 
> thanks for your help!
> 
> Colleen

heyyy!! i think there is an august thread somewhere on the discussions page :) have added you on to this one too though :) xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

coalie said:


> Hiya! I'm having a horrible day :( I feel ever so depressed :(
> Samira, all we really did was have a chat how I was feeling etc went through the blood tests had at 12weeks, listenen to baby's heart, had a weigh in, that was about it really!!

ahh yea thats what i was expecting really! lets see how much weight i have put on hehe! hope all bloods are ok! guess i would have had a call if they wernt/ x

Why you depressed hunni? xx


----------



## natalie85

Yeah they would have called if any issues with blood!
Jeez I really don't know it started off just being really unmotivated and a lazy day which annoyed me cos I got so much to do today! Then trying to decide what to do for dinner and it all went wrong from there I just been in a right state I'm worried cos I know I suffered with depression previously :(


----------



## natalie85

Yeah they would have called if any issues with blood!
Jeez I really don't know it started off just being really unmotivated and a lazy day which annoyed me cos I got so much to do today! Then trying to decide what to do for dinner and it all went wrong from there I just been in a right state I'm worried cos I know I suffered with depression previously :(


----------



## SamiraNChris

coalie said:


> Yeah they would have called if any issues with blood!
> Jeez I really don't know it started off just being really unmotivated and a lazy day which annoyed me cos I got so much to do today! Then trying to decide what to do for dinner and it all went wrong from there I just been in a right state I'm worried cos I know I suffered with depression previously :(

Urgh that sounds like my day every day! i hate my job so to get up in the morning is hell! then i get home and its the same old boring shit!! then go to bed and wake up for another shit day at work lol! funnnn! 

dont worry hun! at least you got all us girlies so if you every feeling real bad just drop all your worries on here!!! is always good to get it out! xx


----------



## natalie85

Awww thank u such a sweetie!!!! Made me cry more lol!!
Aw my job is shite was my day off today had so much planned for it! I just can't stop at the mo! Grrr!! Lol bloody hormones!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies had my scan today----- 

13+3 and baby is growing so big- turned out to be tooooo big for the screening (which was the whole reason we were there) and is measuring at 14 +3. Heartbeat was 157 :) 

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/bnb1.gif


https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/bnb2.gif


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have no ideas who it is, but I live in the south eastern US, it's very small town and even in the cities no one really walks to work ... So I drive. Def a diff atmosphere than uk or Europe for sure! I am a "nanny" for a little boy who's mother is a registered nurse in labor & delivery/perinatal care, only until The 9th then I start a new job. So 5 more days! The person has been driving by for 6 mos, and it's progressively gotten creepier ... Plus being pregnant i think I'm in super protective mode! 

Congrats dare to dream! So exciting!! I am crossing my fingers and praying the little boys mom will scan me Friday bc I haven't seen baby since it was a blobby little thing at 6 wks. 6 days!


----------



## natalie85

Have u spoken to the police about it?


----------



## Anderson8

JShaw said:


> Hi ladies... I'm due July 31st!! Thought I saw a thread like this awhile back, but forgot to join, then couldn't find it again. We're on team yellow.

hey im due 31sy July too and were also team yellow!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm with everyone else Love_Krystal, I think you should call the police!


----------



## yasmin13

Morning everyone! How are you all? Coalie you feeling better?

I have my scan in exactly two weeks time... I really cannot wait!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Coalie i know how you feel! I keep thinking ahhh yay come june il be on maternity then i think how far june is and its so depressing! 

DaretoDream your scan is fab!! And youve been put forward a week!!!! Id be over the moon to get put forward that much! Being put forward 4 days was amazing enough let alone a week :D fab piccies though :D

Morning!!!! Im fab thanks hun! Got my midwife appointment today and then i dont have to come back to work (YESS) as we are moving from our room at OHs parents to temporary accommodation until we can move back home!!!!! I cant wait to get out of there! Cook my own dinners, have lots of our own space!!! Lookin forward to MW too! I know not uch is going to happen but its still a milestone met hehe! Then the next one is 20 week scan eeek!!! Aaaah your so lucky yours is in 2 weeks mines 4 tomorrow zzzzzzzzzzz seems like forever!!!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

My sister in law has a one year old and she said the best thing is when she comes home and her lil girl screams with delight and excitement... aww makes me excited about seeing my baby.


----------



## DaretoDream

SamiraNChris said:


> DaretoDream your scan is fab!! And youve been put forward a week!!!! Id be over the moon to get put forward that much! Being put forward 4 days was amazing enough let alone a week :D fab piccies though :D
> x

I don't feel super excited about being put forward because we were charting and all so i know the day i O'd and all of that- so i'm more afraid it's going to be a big baby. I am keeping 8/6/11 as my due date, unless the mw tells me differently. But then, maybe we'll have 2 different opinions on it. It'll have two due dates?! hahaha. I don't my baby being rushed is what i mean!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira I am sure the moving is crazy but exciting still! A woman needs her own home to run! I love being able to cook etc here except DH is complaining he is gaining weight...he never cooked and his mom doesn't cook much so before we were married he ate a lot of microwave meals haha 

Well they think the person may just be the person who delivers the paper, I don't get a paper but my neighbors may? Still waiting to see, if so it makes me feel like sort of an idiot for worrying ... But I can't help it ... 

Daretodream, I have a friend who is small but er husband is 6'7" and has been since he was 15 yrs old... She is in her 20 something week and already measuring 2 weeks larger ... Eek! I'd hate to have her baby! .... They put my date back about 3 days from when I o-Ed but then baby was measuring 2 days smaller than that ... It's sort of had me worried at the back of my mind but my dating scan was in the US and was done at 6+6 so it's harder to tell anything then... So I'm hoping baby will catch up and be normal next time I get scanned!


----------



## yasmin13

DaretoDream said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> DaretoDream your scan is fab!! And youve been put forward a week!!!! Id be over the moon to get put forward that much! Being put forward 4 days was amazing enough let alone a week :D fab piccies though :D
> x
> 
> I don't feel super excited about being put forward because we were charting and all so i know the day i O'd and all of that- so i'm more afraid it's going to be a big baby. I am keeping 8/6/11 as my due date, unless the mw tells me differently. But then, maybe we'll have 2 different opinions on it. It'll have two due dates?! hahaha. I don't my baby being rushed is what i mean!Click to expand...

I know what you mean The due date I am going by is what was given at my dating scan but that would mean that I conceived when I was on my period not likely!!!

I am also worried that it might be a big baby and if I go past the due date they might want to induce! :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Samira I am sure the moving is crazy but exciting still! A woman needs her own home to run! I love being able to cook etc here except DH is complaining he is gaining weight...he never cooked and his mom doesn't cook much so before we were married he ate a lot of microwave meals haha
> 
> Well they think the person may just be the person who delivers the paper, I don't get a paper but my neighbors may? Still waiting to see, if so it makes me feel like sort of an idiot for worrying ... But I can't help it ...
> 
> Daretodream, I have a friend who is small but er husband is 6'7" and has been since he was 15 yrs old... She is in her 20 something week and already measuring 2 weeks larger ... Eek! I'd hate to have her baby! .... They put my date back about 3 days from when I o-Ed but then baby was measuring 2 days smaller than that ... It's sort of had me worried at the back of my mind but my dating scan was in the US and was done at 6+6 so it's harder to tell anything then... So I'm hoping baby will catch up and be normal next time I get scanned!

i'm in the US as well, and honestly i don't know if my ultrasound girl was that great at what she was doing. She actually didn't tell us ANYTHING while she was doing it- just- here's the heartbeat (which we actually could tell....) and that was it. Then when she was done she said 'it's too big to do the screening. we might have to change the due date.'. i was like whaat? :shrug: But she's really just there to do ultrasounds- she asked the dr on duty who is NOT my doctor- and i see a mw so of course they said no to changing the due date. And the girl just looked confused. She's only here ot do the procedure, not make any judgement calls. Oh the other thing she siad was the heartbeat was good and strong.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well in my state midwives are illegal, all births have to be in a hospital facility. I mean technically you could but the attending midwife could be imprisoned :-/ ... So I go to my docs office & they have their own ultrasound techs & equipment & it's very high tech new stuff. They were nice to me & informative & even the u/s tech knew a lot, but I think baby just measured small. I don't get another u/s here til 19 weeks at my dr's office.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Love_Krystal, thats crazy that midwives are illegal! I never have heard of anyone using one, but I thought if you wanted to have a home birth you had to have one! I'll be doing the typical hospital delivery, I think in the US there aren't a whole lot of other options!


----------



## natalie85

Hiya my lovelies how are u all today? I am still an emotional wreck it's driving me mad! I've burst into tears for no reason, and now completely off food been forcing myself to eat, all I want is becks! Being such a wreck has made me appreciate dh, sister and brother!!! I've been told a lot of preggy ladies go through this phase but some are very lucky and are emotionally stable and have parents around!! 
We are also going through the buying and selling the solicitors sent me letters asking for 1k in fees how on earth I'm gonna get that I have no idea!!! Another worry to add to the list!!!
Just wanna thank u lovelies for asking how I am u have no idea how much that means and has brought a little smile to my face :)


----------



## natalie85

Samira I nearly forgot to ask how did your midwife appointment go????


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttcnumbertwo it is an old law but I think it is because of the dangers of homebirth...and lack of qualification of people who are allowed to term themselves midwives etc... I am thankful to be able to deliver in a hospital...sure dr's make mistakes and some nurses aren't so nice everywhere but all in all I'm there for baby & if baby is born needing anything then the technology to care for it is right there & less women die in childbirth bc of medical intervention & c sections etc ... My DH & his mom both almost died when he was born bc her blood pressure was so High, thankfully with a csection the doctor was able to save them both & I have the best DH in the whole world & he wouldn't be that way had he not had his mom alive to raise him to be so wonderful! :) 

Well on a less cheerful note it doesn't look like I will get a scan tomorrow. There has been a random ice storm again & I am keeping the little boy I keep overnight bc his mom has to stay at the hospital & she also has had 3 pregnant women come in, in emergency situations, one sent to surgery & one with a blood pressure in the 190's... So she is very busy & likely wouldn't have time even if there wasn't ice :( I could go Monday Tuesday or Wednesday next week when she works but DH works & as much as I want to see the baby, I do not want to do anything without him. It is both of our first time & I want to make sure he is included in every aspect & I want to share those moments with him if that makes sense? .... So looks like we may be waiting til march 10th after all :-/


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Well in my state midwives are illegal, all births have to be in a hospital facility. I mean technically you could but the attending midwife could be imprisoned :-/ ... So I go to my docs office & they have their own ultrasound techs & equipment & it's very high tech new stuff. They were nice to me & informative & even the u/s tech knew a lot, but I think baby just measured small. I don't get another u/s here til 19 weeks at my dr's office.

LORD! Well i have a midwife but she works in the hospital which works so much easier for me!!! yeah we don't get to have another one until 20 weeks. :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

I did the same DaretoDream &#8211; I did fertility friend charting for yonks and my O day cant of been right with the estimated DD lol! i tried telling my docs about my chart and O day but they said it doesn&#8217;t matter and they just go by their standard chart (LMP) and then the dates given by sonographer but im happy with that! Means my scans etc are 4 days earlier lol! 

Love_Krystal &#8211; my OH is the same &#8211; he has piled on the weight whilst being at his mums as she cooks so many big hearty meals and they have food all over the house to snack on...something i don&#8217;t have at home! Too much of a temptation!! Hehe at the paper delivery &#8211; lets hope it is that! And don&#8217;t think your an idiot, your just thinking of your safety! Plus 3am is a bit early to deliver papers!!!! 

Heyy coalie! Im fab thanks! Im feeling happy today &#8211; maybe coz i had an emotional breakdown last night on my OH lol! We were unpacking and im a bit of a control freak and like to do it all &#8211; put it all in place nicely etc where as OH would shove it anywhere &#8211; so he was trying to help me bless him and i was like no don&#8217;t worry leave it il do it! And then he was like &#8220;so what do YOU want me to do then, il just do whatever YOU want&#8221;! and then i just started crying LOL! so he then asked what was wrong and why im crying and i went off on one about the moving, our house that we cant even live in, the mess, all the stuff to unpack, im tired, sick blab la blab la hate work blab la bla and how my hormones are all over th3e place and i cant help over reacting lol! then i felt fine! And then we went shopping for the stuff at our new place!!! Like bloody jeckle and hyde!!!! 

Argh sorry to hear about buyer fees! Cant you take the 1k out of your sale fee or are you a 1st time buyer? Xx

Midwife appointment went really well! All my bloods came back fine &#8211; so no HIV or syphilis JACKPOT ;) my rubella one said i was not protected so i have to stay away from anyone with rubella......ummm how the hell would i know if mr randomman behind me in the queue has rubella!!!! Maybe i should wear a sign saying stay away from me if you have rubella!!!! Heart baba&#8217;s HB and was lovely and loud and fast! 155bpm! One thing i realised after i left &#8211; they didn&#8217;t weigh me which was odd but oh well &#8211; maybe they forgot! 

4 weeks today till 20 week scan eeeeeeeeeeeeek! xx


----------



## BattyNora

This is where everyone went!


----------



## SamiraNChris

haha i started another one in 2nd tri and they moved it again!!!!! so on this one now i guess! plus we have dates  whats yours il add it on xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

oooh dont worry its in your sig - 5th aug :) x


----------



## Sarahfromuk

Hey, pretty new to this place, im due 22nd July!!! x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey Samira. Glad your appointment went well (I can talk to you- I don't have rubella lol). I had to make my midwife appointment before I got brought forward, so I have to wait a little longer than I should do :( I'm so impatient!!

On the subject of home birth, I was actually VERY encouraged by my midwife to have a home birth (this seems to be something they're going more nowadays, because of the facilities at hospitals becoming overcrowded). I didn't feel comfortable with a home birth with it being my first and not knowing completely what to expect (and OH definitely didn't feel comfortable with me having a home birth), and the midwife seemed disappointed that we wouldn't even consider it. Hmm.


----------



## TaNasha

Here in Holland most of women give birth at home as the MA does not pay for a hospital birth. 

I am terrified of giving birth at home so I will go to a hospital and hopefully get some drugs to ease the pain!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh you should go put the link to this thread on the front page of the old one, and the last page so the ladies can follow and won't be left behind.


----------



## TaNasha

I am 15 weeks tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## yasmin13

I'm going to be 18 weeks on Sunday! :) I do a little count down every week!

I've started looking at recipes so I can make my own food for LO... a bit eager perhaps? Lol... I will print them all off on card and then get it binded. I've even designed a front cover for it :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Woo hoo I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow! 

Yasmin that's a neat idea I would like to try to make my own food too. 

I have had a rough couple days ... Yesterday I just had a bad day I was emotional & my blood pressure was up, I'm not sure how high it got but after resting for a couple hours it was 148/84 still which is borderline but still a little scary ... DH got home & he always makes me feel better and it had dropped to 128/72 within 30 mins! ... The little one I nanny for (until next week anyways) has spent the night with me 2 nights...well last night it was bc she said she was staying at the hospital all night, but she lied. She texted me at 8 pm saying she was home and going to bed. Then she was suppose to scan me today & the ice storm was gone etc and I asked her and she said "I'm trying to go home early" ... In otherwords she is selfish and she was screwing me over for the hundreth time ! Ughhh I was so upset this morning!!! At least DH is off today so spending time with him Is nice :)


----------



## yasmin13

Love_Krystal said:


> Woo hoo I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Yasmin that's a neat idea I would like to try to make my own food too.
> 
> I have had a rough couple days ... Yesterday I just had a bad day I was emotional & my blood pressure was up, I'm not sure how high it got but after resting for a couple hours it was 148/84 still which is borderline but still a little scary ... DH got home & he always makes me feel better and it had dropped to 128/72 within 30 mins! ... The little one I nanny for (until next week anyways) has spent the night with me 2 nights...well last night it was bc she said she was staying at the hospital all night, but she lied. She texted me at 8 pm saying she was home and going to bed. Then she was suppose to scan me today & the ice storm was gone etc and I asked her and she said "I'm trying to go home early" ... In otherwords she is selfish and she was screwing me over for the hundreth time ! Ughhh I was so upset this morning!!! At least DH is off today so spending time with him Is nice :)

Hope you have a good weekend :) If you want you can send me your email address and I can send you the recipes I have. Lots of purees and stuff. I just want to make sure I know exactly what my baby is eating.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks :) my email is [email protected] 
I feel the same way, I am not a fan of all the sodium and preservatives in baby food. I am trying to cloth diaper to save money & I've been Hand making cloth wipes and those pads that you put in your bra when you breast feed to keep your nipples from leaking ... We will have to see how it all turns out ! Haha :) 

Since it doesn't look like I'll get an ultrasound for 5 more weeks (march 10th) I ordered a sonoline b Doppler today! Should
be in by Wednesday !!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm 14 weeks today :) but baby is measuring at 15 weeks- so we are REALLY a naval orange today, not a lemon! :) Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far. :)


----------



## yasmin13

Love_Krystal said:


> Thanks :) my email is [email protected]
> I feel the same way, I am not a fan of all the sodium and preservatives in baby food. I am trying to cloth diaper to save money & I've been Hand making cloth wipes and those pads that you put in your bra when you breast feed to keep your nipples from leaking ... We will have to see how it all turns out ! Haha :)
> 
> Since it doesn't look like I'll get an ultrasound for 5 more weeks (march 10th) I ordered a sonoline b Doppler today! Should
> be in by Wednesday !!!

I'll mail you what I have so far on Monday :) I thought about the DIY diapers but I'm not confident about it. Hubby said we should use disposables first and then switch. You do save a lot of money too.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ok thanks!!! I will use disposables the First couple weeks until im settled in with breastfeeding etc and all the cloth diapers I have are being given to me so no investment til I know I like them & I actually may not have to purchase anything which will be nice!

I got some good news today though, if all works out I will be getting a scan and hopefully finding out the sex of the baby this Friday the 11th!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats on the scan date! You'll have yours a week before mine! Will you find out the sex? I'm going to send you the email in 10 mins...


----------



## TaNasha

Hi girls, 

did everyone have a nice weekend?

For the last few days I have been having some cramps, its nothing painful, but i defnitely feel them. Its feels like I have already called the midwife for every small little twinge and every time it has been ok. are cramps normla in the 2nd tri or should i just call the midwife anyways?


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi!! Im Andrea due on the 6 August! Im 40 and my OH is 39, we weren't TTC because we both thought we couldnt have kiddies, fell pregnant last year right before my 40th birthday (and didnt know about it) but we sadly miscarried Beanie at 8 weeks, we 'rested' for 2 months and then fell pregnant with Smartie in November last year so our baba is a gift from God and a wonderful miracle to us!


----------



## AndreaBat

TaNasha said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> did everyone have a nice weekend?
> 
> For the last few days I have been having some cramps, its nothing painful, but i defnitely feel them. Its feels like I have already called the midwife for every small little twinge and every time it has been ok. are cramps normla in the 2nd tri or should i just call the midwife anyways?

Hi

Just letting you know the cramps are normal. I have had them from the start of my pregnancy and they are caused due to the ligaments stretching .. :winkwink:

No need for concern unless they become extremely painful, last for long periods of time and are followed by bleeding. :wacko:

Try sitting down or lying down if at home, lean slightly into the pain and take deep breaths .. normally goes away :thumbup:


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to share this SLEEP REMEDY with you in case you dont already know it .. I am batling to sleep at night already, doesnt help that i have a OH that snores like a tree cutter .. anyway 20 mins before u go to bed 1/2 a glass of warm/hot milk .. obviously not too hot but more hot than cold if that makes sense .. it works wonders !!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi all, just realised the thread has moved... i was wondering why the lack of activity on the 1st tri board, now i see why. I will have to read through and catch up on how everyone is doing. Samira if you can add me to the 1st post, my due date is the 30th July but im having a planned c section in early July prob the 7th so put me where you wish... :) oh and weve been told we are team pink but will know officially on the 3rd of march scan. Also dont know if its just me (if it is let me know) but can everyone else read the colour of the yellow on the 1st post. It might be my screen settings, im just having trouble seeing what it says?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, I can barely keep my eyes open this morning from staying up too late to watch the Super Bowl, ugh.... at least I have my scan tomorrow to look forward to!


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies, hope you're all okay. Sounds likes we're all getting into the 2nd trimester nicely.

Is anyone else convinced this pregnancy bloom is just a lie?! 

TTCNumber2 - was it worth it for you? I only managed first quarter (so basically only until midnight!) before I was gone, but happy it was a packers win.


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> did everyone have a nice weekend?
> 
> For the last few days I have been having some cramps, its nothing painful, but i defnitely feel them. Its feels like I have already called the midwife for every small little twinge and every time it has been ok. are cramps normla in the 2nd tri or should i just call the midwife anyways?

Call your midwife Hun if nothing else just to put your mind at rest otherwise if you are like me u will still worry unless u have been told by midwife that it's all fine!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Batty Nora, which part of herts are u? Just wondering which hosp u are going for?


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller!! How are u? Lovely to see u here!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Afternoon! How is everyone! Haven&#8217;t been on all weekend so just catchin up!!! 

Heyy sarahfromuk! Welcome and great DD  (same as mine)

Waitin4astork cant you ring the MW and try and move it backwards &#8211; thats what i did! I said i couldn&#8217;t make it on that day and booked it the week before....otherwise mine would have been this week hehe!im the same &#8211; super impatient! 

Daretodream what do you mean &#8211; on the 1st midsummer one or on 2nd tri? 

Awww yasmin thats so nice that your doing that already! I was thinking of doing it once baba is here as wont be on solids for a few months! I def want to make my own food, theres so many addatives etc in the packet stuff! I saw a great thing in babies r us! Its like an ice tray but much bigger where you can put the food you have made into them and freeze it &#8211; makes it so much easier as can make big batches and then defrost each day! Lets get a look at your front cover 

Tanasha i had the same at 14 /15 weeks! Crampies! Apparently its called round ligament stretching! Is everything stretching for everything that is growing so don&#8217;t worry &#61514; i called the MW when i had it and she asked me to go in to check incase and have a listen so i just did to be safe and heard babas heartbeat &#61514;

Welcome AndreaBat! Im so sorry to hear about your previous loss but big congratulations for your baba now!! Welcome to midsummer dreamers too :D xx

Heyy mum2miller! Ive put you up :D i did think that about the yellow! Shall i change it to green or something but il put at the top that green = yellow hehe! 

BattyNora &#8211; i agree with the pregnancy bloom being a lie! Im not glowing or anything! I feel fat and frumpy, constipated, tired, hot all the time, still being sick!!!! Maybe when im 20 weeks or so it will suddenly change!!!!!! 

How is everyone! Im so tired today! Im not a fan of Mondays!! I moved at the weekend to my temporary accommodation so was a very busy and hectic weekend &#8211; had no rest so im zzzzzzzzzz! Move went well though, i had a mini breakdown at my OH though! My mum told me that it was down to me nesting apparently! OH was being a sweetie trying to help anyway he could and i kept telling him to stop putting things places, and not to unpack that, and to leave that for me to do! Then we had a water leak and that was it for me! Started crying and shouting &#8211; thing is i knew i was doing it and i know i didn&#8217;t need to be but i couldn&#8217;t stop it! Goddam hormones! But after i had my cry and moan i was happy as larry again haha!!! Poor chris!!!! He understands though thankfully!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Samira - I&#8217;m just way too eager :) Lol I&#8217;ll email the finished version to you for your comments. How are you? I&#8217;m so cold&#8230; and it hurts my boobs! :(


----------



## maybethisit

Hello, just found out where these nice pics come from, can I join? DD 30th July, so excited... :) (oh yeah, think we are staying team yellow...)


----------



## marie_wills

Hello :)

Can you please add me Samira, I'm due 29th July, hopefully finding out sex at 20wk scan on 14th March :)

Thank you


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yasmin thank I got the recipes. & yes are trying to find out the sex if baby cooperates! I sure hope so I can't wait til Friday!! DH's parents are being difficult saying they don't want to know what the baby is, they aren't being mean, it just offends me bc it's not their choice, we want to know, & we will be refering to the baby by his or her name & gender from then on... It irritates me (.& my mom) beyond all get out that they think they have a choice ... It's my baby!! I wish they'd just come to the u/s and enjoy it all with us & stop trying to control the situation! 


Welcome all the new ladies (sorry I can't remember all the names!) 

Ttcnumbertwo that's exciting about your scan! I can't wait til mine Friday! Will you find out the sex or anything? (I didn't check the first page to see if ur team yellow or not so forgive me) 

I have had the cramps too very sharp ones on my right side and then crampy across the whole bottom of my stomach! .. But I know it must be stretching bc my stomach has popped out a lot this past week... My mom and dad bought me a bunch of maternity clothes yesterday bc they know we are trying to save money.. It was very sweet of them! My oversized reg jeans no longer button so it was perfect timing! 

Yea I think the pregnancy glow must be a myth, of course a few people have told me how beautiful I look pregnant but these are people who if they didn't know I was pregnant, then they prob wouldn't have said it! I have gagged more this weekend than I have the entire time, but over everything not just food & my sense of smell has gotten worse!


----------



## yasmin13

Ah sod the in laws - this isn't about them... I understand that it's their grandchild etc but this is your pregnancy, your child, so enjoy it.

I'm lucky that I dont have any problems with my in laws and they dont live in the same country :)


----------



## GemmaRobinson

Pregnant (Expecting)
Active BnB Member


Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: UK
Posts: 252

Currently Feeling:

Thanked others: 27
Thanked 30 times in 28 posts

Hello

Can you please add me Samira, I'm due 1st August, 20wk scan on 15th March

Thank you


----------



## BattyNora

coalie said:


> Batty Nora, which part of herts are u? Just wondering which hosp u are going for?

Hi Coalie,

I'm actually living in the Hitchin/Letchworth/Stotfold area, but based around Stevenage. I was given the choice of Lister in Stevenage or Bedford, and as all my friends and family are in Stevenage, it's the town I now better than anywhere, and they have just built their new ward, I'm going for Lister?

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Love_Krystal

My inlaws are nice, that's why I haven't gone off on them, they are just ignorant of what they are doing to me. 

Samira I am glad u got moved in! sorry it was stressful! I had a breakdown this weekend too, I had a child with me from 4 am Wednesday until 330pm Saturday except for about 11 hours most of which I was sleeping... The child I had on Saturday was difficult & I was tired & I had at breakdown. I've been emotional all weekend though! My dad said I was just being a diva since I got pregnant. Haha


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh I need your help!! 

With our first we had 25 weeks in Essex so they told us the sex at the 20 week scan BUT with this one I know Watford don't tell you (it even says in the letter no one but a trained professional can tell you the sex, so don't ask us :-/ well I'm worried if you're not a trained professional looking at my baby tbh lol) anyways, my OH wants to pay for a gender scan in early March but I'm not sure whether to find out or not..... what do you think?? :)


----------



## natalie85

Oh no?!!! Watford don't tell u ahhh!!! Glad I won't have moved to Watford before my 20week scan! Are u going to give birth in Watford gen? I've heard horror stories from there freaking out!! :-S


----------



## natalie85

Ps there is a place in vicarage road does private scans can send u link if u want it!


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Batty Nora, which part of herts are u? Just wondering which hosp u are going for?
> 
> Hi Coalie,
> 
> I'm actually living in the Hitchin/Letchworth/Stotfold area, but based around Stevenage. I was given the choice of Lister in Stevenage or Bedford, and as all my friends and family are in Stevenage, it's the town I now better than anywhere, and they have just built their new ward, I'm going for Lister?
> 
> Where abouts are you?Click to expand...

I'm planning in moving to Watford in few months scared as heard Watford hosp not so good much prefer to have baby in Stoke mandiville which would be the one I would have it at if didn't move!!! Hmmm


----------



## CharlieKeys

coalie said:


> Oh no?!!! Watford don't tell u ahhh!!! Glad I won't have moved to Watford before my 20week scan! Are u going to give birth in Watford gen? I've heard horror stories from there freaking out!! :-S

Watford was amazing to give birth in! Honestly if you can try the ABC unit! It's in the actual maternity block but it was so relaxed and chilled out and I honestly cannot praise them enough :) Both me and my OH can't wait to give birth there again lol :)

and yeah it's My Ultra Baby - we had our 12 week scan there - don't know why they didn't send us to Watford Gen but I'm not complaining :)

When you due/moving to Watford?


----------



## natalie85

Awesome! Sounding a little silly, what's the ABC unit? Hopefully moving in few months I'm due 18th July! So nice to hear a good story!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

it's the Alexandra Birthing Unit which is basically the midwife led unit and they aim to get you out and in your own home after 6 hours of giving birth if you're comfortable to do so. You have your own room after delivery and the choice of a water birth. The only thing you can't have on that unit is an epidural. The midwifes were lovely though and they were so friendly and made me laugh loads (whilst I was in pain haha)

But, all the women I know had theirs in the actual main delivery unit and they had no problems either whatsoever! 

If you do move and ever need a friend for a coffee or anything just give me a message and maybe we can meet up - entirely up to you though :) If you don't mind me asking why might you be moving here?


----------



## BattyNora

I think every hospital has their "horror stories", but a lot of the time the experience can be down to the ladies and their expectations/how they cope with pain/birth partners support. I know one of the ladies I know who went to Lister hates the place, but her partner says they were fantastic, and during it she was even saying that while stoned off her face! But ask her now and it was a horrible place, don't go there!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy! Welcome to any newbies :D have added you on :D Cant wait for the time of everyones anomaly scans to have all the diff colours!!! 

Hahaha! Pregnant divas is definitely true! And we also think its ok to act like it coz we are pregnant! I went to my dads restaurant last night and demanded profiteroles and a hot chocolate, my OH was like are you sure you were moaning you don&#8217;t want to put on weight....but i want themmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!! So i did hehe! 

CharlieKeys &#8211; in my opinion i would deffo find out! But i cant stand surprises or waiting for things! So you really need to think about what you want...do you want the surprise at the end or do you want to know now so can do boy/girl colours, names etc? And also i would think of money &#8211; the £100 a gender scan will be could go on sayyyyy a travel cot lol! are you not able to move hosps? Id be devastated if i couldn&#8217;t find out hehe

I cant believe its only Tuesday!!!! In the words of lee evans....it feels like a Wednesday!!! Ive got a busy week this week in the eves too! Went to my friends after my dads place last night as she had lots of baby stuff for me from her little boy, then 2 nite its the MIL bday then 2 moz going to see my friend whos baba is a couple weeks old now eeek! Hopefully the weekend is nice n quiet with the OH! Its our anniversary on val day (well its actually the 13th but we decided to move it to the 14th hehe ;) and we want to just stay in and enjoy eachothers company! Im sure it wont happen though, something always comes up!

Anyone else got val day plans!? xxx


----------



## WendyG

Hello everyone! My name is Wendy and I'm due August 5th! Team yellow, woo!


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy#!!! welcome hunni! have added you on :) xx


----------



## WendyG

SamiraNChris said:


> heyyy#!!! welcome hunni! have added you on :) xx

Thanks! Good to be here :D Now, if only I could decide whether I want pancakes or yogurt hahaha


----------



## SamiraNChris

ummmm both ;) i had clusters cereal with strawberries today! was amazing! i could do a yoghurt right now though! and pancakes covered in lemon and sugar mmmmmmmmmmmmm! so hungry lol x


----------



## sequeena

Morning girls, still suffering terribly with ms here ;(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm going to find out I think (even though I keep getting told enjoy the surprise ha ha) I just wanna prove my OH wrong again  

Let me think any val day plans - nope! My OH hates val day :( he said he'd rather do it on a different day that Isn't all commercial blah blah blah! I just tell him he's such an unromantic and then that sets him off moaning more lol! 

What's Everyone's plans for today? :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

sequeena said:


> Morning girls, still suffering terribly with ms here ;(

Ahh no have you tried eating some dry toast? Really hope the thought ofthat doesn't set you off :)


----------



## TaNasha

MY DH also hates valentines day :-( ! We never get each other anything, but this year that will change! 

I got him a cute heart shaped mug that says I love papa and a little baby outfit, so I hope he likes it!


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, still suffering terribly with ms here ;(
> 
> Ahh no have you tried eating some dry toast? Really hope the thought ofthat doesn't set you off :)Click to expand...

I'm fine with food, I can eat whatever I like... but my body needs to be sick everyday for some reason. I will just feel nauseas until I bite the bullet and go be sick. I'll be fine then :wacko:

As for valentines day, this will be the first time OH has been off for it since we've been together. We'll probs just cook a meal and stay in... though there is something in the cinema I want to see that comes out that day and you know what I've completely forgotten what it is :dohh:


----------



## BattyNora

Welcome WendyG - nice EDD :)

Sorry to hear about the sickness Sequeena - fingers crossed you're not going to have it for too much longer! 

You have another OH that hates Valentines day. He used to work in the local shop, and have valentines day cards in the store ready to be put out since before Christmas so he's very much against it. In fact, he now dislikes cards in general, and easter, and a little bit of Christmas! 

Aw TaNasha - that's an awesome idea for a present. I think I've decided not to get him anything, but to make some millionaire shortbreads (his fave) during the day, and then have an indoor picnic infront of the fake fire. Although, saying that, we haven't spoken in three days so may not even be bothering with that!


----------



## sequeena

My OH does't do cards... which is good because neither do I really :lol: He always gets me roses... last year he got me a huge £30 bunch but he's a manager in a supermarket so was able to get the bunch for around £5 :lol: I'm glad he does because we don't have that much disposable income to spend £30 on flowers!


----------



## WendyG

My plans for today are to get passport photos taken. OH and I are going on a vacation later this month to California, and I've never been outside Canada so don't have a passport!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Urgh sequeena same here just to make you feel better! Im praying that im not one of these girls who have it all the way through! Thankfully it has held itself to just the mornings now so i can get over it by 9am! 

Good choice Charlie hehe! No plans today  well just work!!! Then off to MILs after work for her bday  need to get a present first though eeek! Thankfully she has said she wants jamies 30 min meals so thats nice n easy trip to sainsburys! So annoyed as it was one of the books that the book man had left at work the other day and it was like half price grr! Typical! 

TaNasha me and OH are the same! We have a joint account so if we buy presents we are technically buying ourselves something so we just agree we wont buy hehe! Its the same at xmas we just buy a big present for the both of us but i suppose once baba is here we wont buy eachother at all and just spend all of the money on baba! 

BattyNora if you dont give him the shortbread i will have them instead mmmmmmm! Why havent you spoken : (


----------



## Love_Krystal

aw sequeena I was wondering where you'd been! I hope you feel better! I have been gagging a lot lately but not over food just in general to the point I wished I could throw up... But then again I don't i only want to feel better... I can't imagine actually throwing up everyday! You poor dear! Blasted horomones are so tempermental! I imagine you are cooking up a big healthy baby with all the sickness! So hang in there!! 

My DH & I celebrate valentines but not in a huge way, this will be our first one married! Generally I cook for val day & we watch movies & exchange cards & chocolate, then the next weekend (avoid the crowd) we dress up and he take me somehere nice :) this year we are on a tighter budget & will probably just spend the evening together at home since it is a work night anyways. We will be spending money this weekend driving to get our scan & stuff, so I am sure we will have a sort of quiet val day. My DH writes the absolute sweetest cards, they are my favorite gift from him, I don't care for material possessions, and his words are so sweet and sincere! I have an entire collection of cards ffrom holidays & just because. He just wrote me one and gave me some flowers last week when I was so worried and depressed and just in the dumps. So Val day is fun but no big deal bc he expresses his love for me all year long and I feel very blessed to have such a wonderful man! Ok I have to stop before I cry ... Crazy horomones! ;)


----------



## sequeena

Love_Krystal I hope you're right :lol: I wonder if baby will be difficult when he/she gets here but he/she is giving me hell now :lol:


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww tooo cute :hugs: xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

sequeena said:


> Love_Krystal I hope you're right :lol: I wonder if baby will be difficult when he/she gets here but he/she is giving me hell now :lol:

I think this is true! those of us who had it bad in pregnancy - bad sickness, pains etc will have a nice easy labour and those who had an easy pregnancy will have a bad labour hehe! 

my best friend had it sooooooo easy when she was pregs and we always joked she wiould have a bad birth....and hell she did! was there a few days and then ended up in c section after all the agony!!! was a biiiiiiiig baby though hehe! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wish my OH would get me a card! He didn't even get me a card for Xmas from our son so I was well upset! He keeps saying he's going to get one for me..... but oh look it's February and I'm still waiting! I think it's maybe just a man thing and the fact his family have never been present/card senders whereas mine are! 

and WendyG - when's your due date? Are we due on the same day? :) Ahh is it summer in California? I get really confused as to what parts of the world is in Summer and what parts are in Winter lol :D

I've gotta take Stephen for his 4 month jabs today! So I'm going to have one major grump on my hand and one little clinger! And like everyone else I'm staaaaaaaaaaaarving!!! I've had 3 slices of toast and butter (yummmmmy) but I now want more and I want some Tuna mayo! 

Is everyone really hungry? With my DS i hardly ate anything but this time around I'm starving all day everyday haha!


----------



## sequeena

SamiraNChris said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Love_Krystal I hope you're right :lol: I wonder if baby will be difficult when he/she gets here but he/she is giving me hell now :lol:
> 
> I think this is true! those of us who had it bad in pregnancy - bad sickness, pains etc will have a nice easy labour and those who had an easy pregnancy will have a bad labour hehe!
> 
> my best friend had it sooooooo easy when she was pregs and we always joked she wiould have a bad birth....and hell she did! was there a few days and then ended up in c section after all the agony!!! was a biiiiiiiig baby though hehe! xxClick to expand...

Aw no pity, c-section is my biggest nightmare!!

I actually can't stop thinking about the birth and I can't wait! I get really teary thinking about the moment when baby comes out and we meet him/her for the first time. Ah I must be a freak or something I'm going to love all of it!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

SamiraNChris said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Love_Krystal I hope you're right :lol: I wonder if baby will be difficult when he/she gets here but he/she is giving me hell now :lol:
> 
> I think this is true! those of us who had it bad in pregnancy - bad sickness, pains etc will have a nice easy labour and those who had an easy pregnancy will have a bad labour hehe!
> 
> my best friend had it sooooooo easy when she was pregs and we always joked she wiould have a bad birth....and hell she did! was there a few days and then ended up in c section after all the agony!!! was a biiiiiiiig baby though hehe! xxClick to expand...

ha ha it's true! With Stephen I felt/was sick all the way until the end, bad back and hip pains, tired alllllllll the time, couldn't stand for longer than 2 mins before I felt dizzy and I had the most easiest labour in the world ;) 4 and a half hours and 11 mins pushing! Result :haha: Which means this labour is going to be horrible..............


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> I wish my OH would get me a card! He didn't even get me a card for Xmas from our son so I was well upset! He keeps saying he's going to get one for me..... but oh look it's February and I'm still waiting! I think it's maybe just a man thing and the fact his family have never been present/card senders whereas mine are!
> 
> and WendyG - when's your due date? Are we due on the same day? :) Ahh is it summer in California? I get really confused as to what parts of the world is in Summer and what parts are in Winter lol :D
> 
> I've gotta take Stephen for his 4 month jabs today! So I'm going to have one major grump on my hand and one little clinger! And like everyone else I'm staaaaaaaaaaaarving!!! I've had 3 slices of toast and butter (yummmmmy) but I now want more and I want some Tuna mayo!
> *
> Is everyone really hungry? With my DS i hardly ate anything but this time around I'm starving all day everyday haha!*

Yes! In the beginning I barely ate as I was so sick but now I know how to cope and I am eating everything that I come into contact with :rofl: I even resorted to having a massive sharesize bag of crisps one day for breakfast!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Im always hungry Charlie! I have brekkie at about half 7, then have a snack at about half 10 usually a pitta with tomato and olive oil or summit mmmmmmmm then my lunch is at 1 but im usually grumbling at about half 12ish! Then i have fruit till i get home for dinner! Im gona savour all this eating &#8211; dreading the dieting after birth :S:S:S:S! 

Sequeena, birth thoughts haven&#8217;t hit me yet! I still imagine it to be a lovely priocess but i know as soon as the time is really near il start to go in panic mode! My mum was nice enough to tell me that it was the most painful experience of her life, and I already have a most painful experience of my life and that was hell for me so it does worry me that birth will be worse hehe!


----------



## sequeena

Everyone has been trying to scare me about the birth but it just makes me more excited. It can't be THAT bad if said person has had 4 kids! ;) they never seem to remember that :p


----------



## CharlieKeys

honestly, I loved giving birth :-/ Everyone thinks I'm really weird, but my OH thinks it was because it was so easy and quick! Plus pethidine is amazing ;) Mix that with G&A and you're having your own little party! ha ha


----------



## sequeena

I want mine to be as natural as possible, but I don't think homebirth is for me as I would worry too much... so waterbirth at midwife led birthing centre it is for me! And no G+A or anything else hopefully!

I admit it, I am a FREAK :haha: I'm not a fan of pain but I know that pain will in the end give me someone amazing :D


----------



## yasmin13

Did anyone watch One Born Every minute? I felt sorry for one of the ladies because she was so scared... but she ended up giving birth naturally :)


----------



## sequeena

yasmin13 said:


> Did anyone watch One Born Every minute? I felt sorry for one of the ladies because she was so scared... but she ended up giving birth naturally :)

Yes and I was so proud of her :D Had to giggle at how high she was though :lol:

I'm so glad the other lady got to give birth vaginally too but I wanted to smack her OH!


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol my aim was for a natural birth but I got in and was like give me the G&A!!!! and then I kept fighting my contractions which made it more painful so the midwife advised me to have pethidine so I'd relax!

My friend had NO pain relief whatsoever and if you can do it then Well Done :) lol


----------



## yasmin13

I was smiling too! Lol she did look out of it when her eyes were rolling back!

Dean? What about when he was on the phone to his dad? "They used forceps so it was easy for her really" I wanted to hit the tv when he said that! I dont know how she puts up with him...


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> lol my aim was for a natural birth but I got in and was like give me the G&A!!!! and then I kept fighting my contractions which made it more painful so the midwife advised me to have pethidine so I'd relax!
> 
> My friend had NO pain relief whatsoever and if you can do it then Well Done :) lol

Aw bless!! I can imagine you having your own little party too with the G+A lol!!!



yasmin13 said:


> I was smiling too! Lol she did look out of it when her eyes were rolling back!
> 
> Dean? What about when he was on the phone to his dad? "They used forceps so it was easy for her really" I wanted to hit the tv when he said that! I dont know how she puts up with him...

He reminds me of someone I used to work with... his idol was Lee Evans and he kept trying to act like him and was coming out with remarks much like that Dean. OOF!!! :growlmad:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Whats pethidine? I don&#8217;t mind taking drugs like G&A etc but i deffo don&#8217;t want an epi! Il do anything but that haha! Im the same as you sequeena want a water birth &#8211; your crazy having no G&A either though!! Im not that strong haha! 

I missed OBEM yday &#61516; gona try watch it on catch up at work at lunch hehe! I love that show wish it was on every week &#8211; although i thought the live one at xmas was pants! I had high hopes for it and it was wiff! Thank god for recording it so i could FF the crappy talking!


----------



## WendyG

CharlieKeys said:


> I wish my OH would get me a card! He didn't even get me a card for Xmas from our son so I was well upset! He keeps saying he's going to get one for me..... but oh look it's February and I'm still waiting! I think it's maybe just a man thing and the fact his family have never been present/card senders whereas mine are!
> 
> and WendyG - when's your due date? Are we due on the same day? :) Ahh is it summer in California? I get really confused as to what parts of the world is in Summer and what parts are in Winter lol :D
> 
> I've gotta take Stephen for his 4 month jabs today! So I'm going to have one major grump on my hand and one little clinger! And like everyone else I'm staaaaaaaaaaaarving!!! I've had 3 slices of toast and butter (yummmmmy) but I now want more and I want some Tuna mayo!
> 
> Is everyone really hungry? With my DS i hardly ate anything but this time around I'm starving all day everyday haha!

My due date is on the 5th, so YES I believe we are the same day :D

Yes, it is warm in California all year round from what I hear. I'm in Saskatchewan, Canada which is winter right now so it will be nice to have some warmth!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Pethidine is a strong sedative - it can speed up your labour and it although you can still feel the contractions it's not as painful and you can sleep through them (I did ;)) The only drawback is that if given too close to the baby being delivered the baby can be a bit drowsy! Stephen was fine! No drowsiness and he was awake all night just watching me so it can't be that bad lol :) and can make you feel sick (like G&A) but no sickness here! Unlike an Epi you still have full control too when pushing etc :) It's just an injection in your bum which I can't remember :haha:


----------



## SamiraNChris

CharlieKeys said:


> Pethidine is a strong sedative - it can speed up your labour and it although you can still feel the contractions it's not as painful and you can sleep through them (I did ;)) The only drawback is that if given too close to the baby being delivered the baby can be a bit drowsy! Stephen was fine! No drowsiness and he was awake all night just watching me so it can't be that bad lol :) and can make you feel sick (like G&A) but no sickness here! Unlike an Epi you still have full control too when pushing etc :) It's just an injection in your bum which I can't remember :haha:

ooooh that sounds good then! on my Birthing Plan im going to say i dont mind having anything other than an epi! i 100% dont want one. it seems like such a loing time away but im sure it will fly by! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

well if you give birth on a birthing unit usually an Epi is out of the Question anyways! But there are loads of options for pain relief now so never say no :D


----------



## sequeena

I have NO idea what to write for my birthing plan or when to even start.

It'll probably say 'don't give me anything even if I beg' :haha: and that's about it! :wacko:

Can you include things on it for after the birth, like OH dressing him/her (after skin on skin)?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm really nervous for labor this time, I had to have an emergency c-section with DS and it was sooooo scary (everything ended up being fine). This time I'd like to avoid another c-section but I'll definately get an epidural, I think most women in the US do. it seems like most women in the UK use gas&air which we don't even have the option of (actually I don't even know what that is!). 

I can't believe its almost valentines day! I'll probably just get DH a card from me, and one from DS. He usually gets me chocolates or flowers- we don't have any kind of huge celebration, I'll probably just make a red velvet cake for after dinner.

I am in the final countdown, 6 hours till my scan and they should be able to tell me the sex of the baby. I"m trying really hard to not jump out of my skin!


----------



## yasmin13

I said I wanted a water birth if possible (I'm going to a hospital that only has a few pools) and I wouldn't mind gas and air... :) Epidurals scare the crap out of me!

My lil bump is noticeable today as I'm wear a fitted top :)

What to have for lunch... hmm??


----------



## yasmin13

9 days till my scan!!


----------



## sequeena

Gas and air is oxygen and the laughing gas stuff they use at the dentist xxx good luck at your scan hun x


----------



## yasmin13

Anyone having a scan sooner?


----------



## sequeena

Nope, my scan isn't until March 21st x


----------



## TaNasha

I have a gender scan on Tuesday! Only a week to go!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Yea you can include whatever you want in your BP hun! So then the MW you get at birth will know what you want and dont want. Im the same as yasmin  i want a water birth if i can  my hosp has 2/3 pools so all depends if i get there when one is free! I hope so!! 

Awww yay on the bump yasmin! :D mine deffo pokes out in everything i wear but i just look like ive gained a few lbs at the mo!! Yay :S thankfully when its april and more fitted, thin clothes come out it will be obvious that im pregs! I wear thick jumpers atm so its not so bad! 

I had macaroni cheese for lunch mmmmmmmmm! And now a big glass of Tropicana! Nom nom nom!

My scans not till 4th march zzzzzzzz! I wish it was sooner ! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> I have a gender scan on Tuesday! Only a week to go!

wow! why so soon did you book private one? xx


----------



## sequeena

My bump has taken on a life of its own! I can't believe how big it is!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/14weeks2.jpg


----------



## yasmin13

Lucky you TaNasha! :)

I think Love_Krystal has hers on Friday this week... I'm sure she said it was this week.

Samira - Yep I'm hoping a pool is available for me too but I'm not depend on it because I know my hospital is very busy. I was impressed when that really good looking lady on One Born Every Minute had her water birth. She seemed to cope really well.

Do you guys wonder what your baby will look like? I am so excited to see who she/he takes after!


----------



## yasmin13

sequeena - It's a lovely looking bump :)


----------



## TaNasha

SamiraNChris said:


> TaNasha said:
> 
> 
> I have a gender scan on Tuesday! Only a week to go!
> 
> wow! why so soon did you book private one? xxClick to expand...

Yeah i booked a private one. I cant live with only the 20 week scan, so I will have a private one every month! Keeps me from going insane with worry :blush:


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's such a lovely bump!! Proper jealous!! :) Mine's a fat bump atm! at the top it's like a pregnant bump and all hard but the bottom is horrible lol! This is why I'm starting to change my mind that I'm not Team :pink: but now Team :blue: (same bump as before!)


----------



## sequeena

Mine isn't completely hard on the bottom either hun xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Still bump envy :) You've proper popped though! Is this your first?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Wow sequeena what a fab bump for 14 weeks! Let me get my most recent one off my cam (i do mine every week) so it will be my week 16 bump and il put my week 5 bump that i did aggges ago it seems next to it hehe! Will take me few mins so will be up in a bit! 

Ahhh yas i know the girl! That one made my OH teary! It was a great birth! I love it how clean the baba comes out too coz the water hehe! 

I have a feeling our baba will have my features as my dad has very stong features! All his children have taken aftet him and not their mums (ive got 4 sisters, me and my sis with my mum and 2 others with 2 other women (a frenchy and a Russian LOL multicultural family, my dad is north African!) 

Tanash your so lucky you can have monthly ones! I wish i could afford it! Meeeega skint at the mo but i don&#8217;t like to think about it! Worries me LOL cant wait to see your piccies :D


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> Still bump envy :) You've proper popped though! Is this your first?

Yup this is my first :blush: here are my other pics for comparison xx

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs056.snc6/168656_1837234855800_1388356992_2063768_3345341_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs050.snc6/168000_1851424810540_1388356992_2088965_7512877_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs042.snc6/167278_1852637400854_1388356992_2091213_6111313_n.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love seeing the bump grow from week to week! :) I find it hard to tell with my own - do you?

Do you think you're have a boy or girl?


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> I love seeing the bump grow from week to week! :) I find it hard to tell with my own - do you?
> 
> Do you think you're have a boy or girl?

The pictures do shock me because I feel like I haven't grown that much. OH says I have though... and whilst my boobs haven't grown out of my bra (I'm a 40DD) he says he's noticed they've gone up in size :wacko: it's nuts!!

I have no idea to be honest, I would probably say boy though as the name for a boy came to us so quickly. We have no girl names yet.


----------



## SamiraNChris

URGH regret doing it now haha! ive just seen my pre-pregnancy body (well 4 weeks) which i used to hate and now i love it seeing it compared to my now fatter, and pinker (must be the light lol) body! boohoohoo:cry:

I dont think mine looks pregs at all! just fat LOL im sure that will change soon! deffo growth though !!!! 

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4993/4vs16.jpg


----------



## sequeena

SamiraNChris said:


> URGH regret doing it now haha! ive just seen my pre-pregnancy body (well 4 weeks) which i used to hate and now i love it seeing it compared to my now fatter, and pinker (must be the light lol) body! boohoohoo:cry:
> 
> I dont think mine looks pregs at all! just fat LOL im sure that will change soon! deffo growth though !!!!
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4993/4vs16.jpg

You're lovely, I'm a size 18/20, got thighs the size of china and stretchmarks everywhere. Look.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/169016_1827840140938_1388356992_2045294_4969289_n.jpg

and you're not fat you're pregnant :p


----------



## SamiraNChris

i wish my stretch marks looked like a lovely pussy cat when they come hehe ;) x


----------



## sequeena

SamiraNChris said:


> i wish my stretch marks looked like a lovely pussy cat when they come hehe ;) x

oh isn't he a beautiful pussy :lol: one of 5 (I have 3 with me), all bred by me (never again though LOL)


----------



## CharlieKeys

nooo that's not fat! It's all baby :)


----------



## TaNasha

what a gorgeous kitty!

And your bumps are fabulous sequeena & samira! 

I will try to add mine tonight


----------



## SamiraNChris

im just making an animal thread on 2nd tri now to show off our babies :) you inspired me hehe xx


----------



## yasmin13

I need to take some pics too! Especially now that I have started growing. I noticed last week that my clothes felt MUCH tighter and people at work were like 'Look at your little bump!'

I've found that people tend to stare at me on the tube too (I wear a baby on board badge), not that they offer a seat :( Sometimes I dont mind so much but other times my back really hurts and I look longingly at those priorty seats.


----------



## CharlieKeys

i think you just need to get the courage and say 'look that's a priority seat and I'm 18 weeks pregnant. If I stand for too long I will pass out' - that should get them moving!

It really annoys me when people are so ignorant to mothers with young babies and pregnant women!


----------



## yasmin13

I've had other women on the tube tell me I should ask for a seat instead of waiting to be offerred but people can be funny sometimes and I'm not sure how they will react so I dont bother.

I did pass out in December actually. I had to try really hard to get off the train first. I know it was packed but they could clearly see I wasn't well and wouldnt clear the way for me... anyways I managed to get off and then hit the floor. I had a painful cheek for over a week after that!


----------



## SamiraNChris

id be the same i would tell them to move! or ask them if they are priority first! never know they cud be pregs too.....unless theyre a bloke lol! no one would say no to you:) x


----------



## sequeena

Most people are so inconsiderate now, only care about themselves! I wouldn't have asked either because you never know what will happen :( I get the same when I'm out. When I start to feel sick I get woozy and it makes it hard to stand. If there's no seats anywhere I just lean myself against a wall until I feel better.


----------



## yasmin13

I have to say that the women are more considerate than men though... just going by what I have experienced so far. I'm hoping that as i get bigger I might be able to get away from work earlier... we're supposed to have 'work life balance' at work so I hope they dont say no.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I always find it to be men that are more considerate... I remember it only being men moving for me when I was huge with Stephen! 

IT gets worse when you have them and you;ve got a pram - NO ONE moves - it really p***es me off cause I think I can't move anywhere I've got this massive contraption in front of me!!

I think men have it hard though - us women go on how we want to be independent etc and they don't know whether to hold doors open for us, or let us sit down if we're pregnant etc incase the woman in question is one of those extreme feminists who thinks it's degrading for men to do those sorts of things!


----------



## sequeena

OMG I am about to have the most lovely dinner :D We slow roasted a gammon joint and are having it with mash, veg and gravy made from the juices of the joint. YUM YUM YUM!!!


----------



## TaNasha

people are really inconsiderate! Next time you could maybe just politely ask if they mind if you sat down. 

I am going swimming tonight, it is the highlight of my week!


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I can imagine the dirty looks you get when you try and get on the tube with a buggy! I will have to drop of my lil one to my sister when i go back to work next year and will have to travel on the tube... so not looking forward to it!

TaNasha - I love swimming... actually I cant swim but I love being in the water :)

Dinner tonight - I have a things about rice at the moment... even plain boiled long grain rice smells so good to me!


----------



## BattyNora

Just going back to the birth talk - I've managed to kind of freak myself out! I've finally bit the bullet and started looking about pregnancy/labour complications with my EDS/HMS, and there is far more scope for them than I realised! Premature labour, long long long long long labours, pain relief not working (I'm used to that one though!), prolapses, big tearing, not healing! C-sections with no anastehtic!!!!!!!! And, of course, losses due to cervix not being strong enough. 

Although - and those of you who saw my 'freak outs' in the old thread will be impressed - I'm actually not getting too het up about it. The docs know about it, and I'm having the extra checks/scans. And is it just me, but I've suddenly become less panicky. I still worry, and I'm terrified of something going wrong, but its more a case of "I'm doing my job, the rest is out of my hands..". Maybe just me. 

I feel all gorwn up!

Anywho...I'm planning on hospital birth, gas and air but we'll see if I want anything else. Was toying with water birth - as I may not be able to get the uses of the pain relief, at least that's something!


----------



## BattyNora

Sequeena - thats a lovely bump for 14 weeks! 

Samira, your pics are lovely too!! And although you may look pinker in the second photo - I definately would not use the word fat at all!! I just took a knicker shot to put up here but have bottled it!!

Below is me (clothed) in November on holiday about a week after we found out...and then there is me about 10 mins ago.

Talking about stretch marks! And I'm only 21 pregnant with my first! (To explain I was a size 20 when I was 13 and recently loast about 5 stone)

PS I'm not a lazy cow who doesn't work - I work from home and didn't fancy wearing anything but PJ bottoms today!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2348.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1









DSCN2404.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sequeena

Aw BattyNora :hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

I have loads of stretch marks too! I dont like to show my stomach or my upper arms because of it :( I used to be big when I was in my teens. Actually big doesnt cover it! I was over 13 stones and I'm 5ft3.

I lost weight about 7 years ago and managed to maintain a size 8 so I'm hoping I dont balloon with the pregnancy.


----------



## sequeena

I'm glad I'm not alone in the being big thing... I actually put on weight because of my abuse, tried to make myself as unnattractive as possible and haven't been able to lose it :blush:


----------



## Rhirhikoz

Anyone else due 11th july? :D


----------



## yasmin13

sequeena said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in the being big thing... I actually put on weight because of my abuse, tried to make myself as unnattractive as possible and haven't been able to lose it :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

Rhirhikoz said:


> Anyone else due 11th july? :D

very close... mine is the 10th!


----------



## Rhirhikoz

yasmin13 said:


> Rhirhikoz said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else due 11th july? :D
> 
> very close... mine is the 10th!Click to expand...

Awesome :D hows you bump looking?:thumbup:


----------



## BattyNora

yasmin13 said:


> I have loads of stretch marks too! I dont like to show my stomach or my upper arms because of it :( I used to be big when I was in my teens. Actually big doesnt cover it! I was over 13 stones and I'm 5ft3.
> 
> I lost weight about 7 years ago and managed to maintain a size 8 so I'm hoping I dont balloon with the pregnancy.

I definately get that. At 12 I was over 15 stone at 5 foot 5. I was a big girl and lost the weight a couple of years ago, and got to a size eight. You can see I'm nowhere near that now, struggling getting size 12 jeans on now which I'm finding really difficult mentally. 

So wouldn't normally show my belly, but I've got to the point where I am thinking what the hell! I've spent my entire life hating my body, pregnancy should be a time where while I'm careful what I eat - I don't let it ruin another amazing thing!

Sequeena - massive hugs to that. It's apparently very common for that to be that case, but for the record, you don't look anything but a loveley, blooming mum to me x


----------



## sequeena

Ah thank you :hugs: Try not to worry about the weight, I dread gaining anymore (about 15 stone now) but it will come off, I will make sure of it.


----------



## yasmin13

Rhirhikoz said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhirhikoz said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else due 11th july? :D
> 
> very close... mine is the 10th!Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome :D hows you bump looking?:thumbup:Click to expand...

It's become a noticeable bump since last week... yours?


----------



## Rhirhikoz

Since 10 weeks ive been noticably pregnant but not put on any wieght :S


----------



## yasmin13

Is anyone itching like mad??! Is there any relief for that?


----------



## DaretoDream

SamiraNChris said:


> Daretodream what do you mean  on the 1st midsummer one or on 2nd tri?

First tri one, to help ladies find their way here.


----------



## DaretoDream

yasmin13 said:


> Is anyone itching like mad??! Is there any relief for that?

CALL your doctor right away and mention that- a friend of mine just went in to see her dr after 3 weeks of itching like crazy. Turns out she has a liver problem that could be very harmful to the baby. Develops only in pregnancy and will go away when baby is born. But, really, just tell your dr please.


----------



## sequeena

My stomach itches... but it's inside and I can't get to it :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

my mum said she used to have an itchy belly! She said she'd used to sit there at 3am scratching away! haha


----------



## BattyNora

I've been itching and was told it was due to skin stretching. But if you're worried then give your midwife/clinic a ring. 

There is a pregnancy liver condition, although I was told not to worry unless it was constant and unbearable!


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora said:


> Sequeena - thats a lovely bump for 14 weeks!
> 
> Samira, your pics are lovely too!! And although you may look pinker in the second photo - I definately would not use the word fat at all!! I just took a knicker shot to put up here but have bottled it!!
> 
> Below is me (clothed) in November on holiday about a week after we found out...and then there is me about 10 mins ago.
> 
> Talking about stretch marks! And I'm only 21 pregnant with my first! (To explain I was a size 20 when I was 13 and recently loast about 5 stone)
> 
> PS I'm not a lazy cow who doesn't work - I work from home and didn't fancy wearing anything but PJ bottoms today!

lol stretch marks are something only amazing people don't get! I got to 35 weeks woke up one morning and they were all over my stomach :( 

P.s how did you get that lovely flat stomach losing all that weight? I lost about 7/8 stone when I was 17 and my stomach NEVER looked as good as that! :blush:


----------



## Vicki_g

I think the liver condition (cholestisis - sp?) mainly affects hands and feet from what I've heard - my friend who suffered from it with both her pregnancies had red-raw extremeties from scratching and they monitored her babies very carefully as a result. Every time I get a slight tickle in hand or foot now I have a panic! 

My stomach's been itchy the last few days. I think it's a combination of stretching and me deciding that I must have a reaction to Bio-Oil which I've used a few times to try and ease any imminent stretchmarks! 

Does anyone not feel very pregnant at the moment? I'm eating better, feel quite awake at 10pm (miracle), constant weeing has diminished... the only signs are my constant appetite, back ache, fat stomach and, bizarrely and TMI, a really snotty nose!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wish the constant tiredness had gone! lol :) and for some reason the constant need to pee has only just started with me :/ 

Do you think the bio-oil actually works?


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, still suffering terribly with ms here ;(
> 
> Ahh no have you tried eating some dry toast? Really hope the thought ofthat doesn't set you off :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with food, I can eat whatever I like... but my body needs to be sick everyday for some reason. I will just feel nauseas until I bite the bullet and go be sick. I'll be fine then :wacko:
> 
> As for valentines day, this will be the first time OH has been off for it since we've been together. We'll probs just cook a meal and stay in... though there is something in the cinema I want to see that comes out that day and you know what I've completely forgotten what it is :dohh:Click to expand...


It's Paul!!!! I can't wait to see it!!!! :0)


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, still suffering terribly with ms here ;(
> 
> Ahh no have you tried eating some dry toast? Really hope the thought ofthat doesn't set you off :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with food, I can eat whatever I like... but my body needs to be sick everyday for some reason. I will just feel nauseas until I bite the bullet and go be sick. I'll be fine then :wacko:
> 
> As for valentines day, this will be the first time OH has been off for it since we've been together. We'll probs just cook a meal and stay in... though there is something in the cinema I want to see that comes out that day and you know what I've completely forgotten what it is :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Paul!!!! I can't wait to see it!!!! :0)Click to expand...

I don't think it is... god I really can't remember :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

Vicki_g said:


> I think the liver condition (cholestisis - sp?) mainly affects hands and feet from what I've heard - my friend who suffered from it with both her pregnancies had red-raw extremeties from scratching and they monitored her babies very carefully as a result. Every time I get a slight tickle in hand or foot now I have a panic!
> 
> My stomach's been itchy the last few days. I think it's a combination of stretching and me deciding that I must have a reaction to Bio-Oil which I've used a few times to try and ease any imminent stretchmarks!
> 
> Does anyone not feel very pregnant at the moment? I'm eating better, feel quite awake at 10pm (miracle), constant weeing has diminished... the only signs are my constant appetite, back ache, fat stomach and, bizarrely and TMI, a really snotty nose!!

My friend didn't have any symptoms other than the serious itching. just scared the crap out of me when i read about it.


----------



## BattyNora

It's always better to be safe - it's what these boards are all about - sharing the experience of others to help those around us! 

And flat stomach?! Gosh, that's an ego boost and a half. I'm having "blob' days as I call them when I'm feeling particularly flabby. Something I learnt - losing the weight doesn't stop you from feeling fat. And I guess I was lucky,

Oh, I want to see Paul! And Conviction!


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in the being big thing... I actually put on weight because of my abuse, tried to make myself as unnattractive as possible and haven't been able to lose it :blush:

:hugs: awww Hun :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

It's Paul!!!! I can't wait to see it!!!! :0)[/QUOTE]

I don't think it is... god I really can't remember :rofl:[/QUOTE]

Ah that's only one u could think of Its got Simon pegg and Nick frost!


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> It's Paul!!!! I can't wait to see it!!!! :0)

I don't think it is... god I really can't remember :rofl:[/QUOTE]

Ah that's only one u could think of Its got Simon pegg and Nick frost![/QUOTE]

omg yes that's the one!! :rofl:


----------



## natalie85

I can't wait to see it! Those two make the best films!!! I'm gonna wait for a few weeks, I hate over crowded cinemas!!! And feeling so huge at the moment! 
I've also had itchy tummy and shoulders!! 
Sequeena I love your bump!! I am the same size! But no where near as beautiful as your bump I just look fat and not dealing with the extra weight gain so well!! I put on weight when I suffered with depression!! I used to be a size 8! I miss being that size!! Ahh well lots of walks with little one soon get me there!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Wow this thread has been busy today but I've been quite lazy & not been on! 

My scan is Friday at 5 pm! Ttcnumbertwo can't wait to hear!! 

My stomach has been itching as well, but from 13-14 weeks it like PoPPED out! I had lost 6 lbs and now I've gain about 1 back but am still 5 lbs less then when I got pregnant... But my belly just really popped out there overnight. One day I could still button my "fat jeans" they were lose and sat under my belly then I went to put them on Monday and they were inches from buttoning! It's not too suprising for all the stretching and itching pain I've had but still I figured i would be further along when i started showing, maybe my ab muscles are weak, oh well I still just feel fat... But at least I know my weight on the scale isn't going up! 

I was interested in water birth til I saw a baby delivery story & the mom had a water birth & it showed how nasty the water gets & even showed them using a fish scooper to scoop the moms bowel movements out of the water, & the dad was in the water & I just got grossed out lol I have a weak stomach. I never even bathe unless I shower afterwards lol 

I had a dream I made my birth plan that was silly! Most of my birthplan will be for after the baby is born. I want to avoid c section but I'll prob have an epidural. In the US it's pain med &/or epidural that's the only choices pretty much. I am more concerned about baby being handed straight to me, and then skin to skin contact rather than a heat lamp, & breastfeeding.... I do not want the baby given any formula whatsoever! I don't intend to write a long or difficult one since you have little control over things anyways and it tends to create stress!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, back from the scan and everything was great!!!! The anomaly they saw at my earlier scan is now gone- so we have a healthy.....BOY!!!!! I can't believe I'm team blue again, but I'm so excited for DS to have a little buddy!! I have to go change my tickers to blue now!


----------



## Rhirhikoz

sequeena said:


> My stomach itches... but it's inside and I can't get to it :wacko:


lolol


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats ttcnumbertwo!!! I am so excited for you! I can't wait til friday I really hope we find out what we are having I am 99% sure I'll be team blue with you & "I'm always right" just ask DH haha :)


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, back from the scan and everything was great!!!! The anomaly they saw at my earlier scan is now gone- so we have a healthy.....BOY!!!!! I can't believe I'm team blue again, but I'm so excited for DS to have a little buddy!! I have to go change my tickers to blue now!

Congratulations!!!! So happy that everything went so well for u!!!!


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi Ladies ..

Im looking for a little reassurance here .. I will be 15 weeks on Friday and I have no symptoms whatsoever, not even sore boobs. I knows u lose your symptoms between 10 - 12 weeks but I still thought u would feel 'something' .. I have lost weight and apart from a little ligament stretching dont even feel pregnant and I think I have scared the C**p out of myself that something is wrong with baba (I lost first one at 8 weeks). I can only get to see my doctor tomorrow at 11am .. I am only going to gynae on the 25 Feb for next scan and I CANT wait till then .. i will land up in a mental assylum by then. Will she be able to listen with a stethoscope to hear the heartbeat? Im freaked out. Part of me says stay calm .. chance of mc now is very slim etc etc .. part of me thinks what if something is wrong and im just trying to overlook it and the baby has died etc etc .. I dont want to go for my next scan to find out i have been walking around with a dead baby for weeks .. Forgive me for the 'straight forward' words but thats what im thinking and losing sleep over ..................... and I hope i dont upset anybody by saying that but when u hear of what happens to other Moms u cant help but wonder ..

Thanks for your advice/help/reassurance .. really appreciate it !!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm sure all will be ok hun. I still suffer with ms but apart from that I have nothing... and I suffered terribly with everything in the first trimester! I've lost weight too and often wonder if there's still a baby in there :hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

i am also feeling a little this way, more in the sense that i dont feel like i am showing though. i still seem to have symptoms but feel like everyone around me is getting bigger and i just seem to be staying the same. is anyone else not really showing much yet?


----------



## AndreaBat

Mum2miller said:


> i am also feeling a little this way, more in the sense that i dont feel like i am showing though. i still seem to have symptoms but feel like everyone around me is getting bigger and i just seem to be staying the same. is anyone else not really showing much yet?

Hi Mum2miller

Just read your story and I cant imagine wha you went through and continue to go through .. Gosh I thought I had it bad :cry: ...

You are so strong and I find it hard to say an inspiration to us all because it feels like those are the wrong words to use but I just wanted to say thank you for making us all so aware of 'what could be' .. :hugs:

I wouldn't say I'm showing as much as what I thought I would be by now but I have a bump.. you can see there is something there other than just a fat tummy :happydance: .. my doc told me it depends on how you are carrying as to how much you will see so I wouldnt let it worry you. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wouldn't worry tOo much (easier said than done!) but every pregnancy is different! With DS I was ill right up until the end, had bad hip pain, dizziness all the time, couldn't stand longer than 2 mins but with this one i've got nothing - only difference is I've got pregnant boobs which I didn't have before :haha: 

If you are really concerned phone your Dr and make an earlier appt because you are concerned? Or can you afford a private scan?


----------



## AndreaBat

CharlieKeys said:


> I wouldn't worry tOo much (easier said than done!) but every pregnancy is different! With DS I was ill right up until the end, had bad hip pain, dizziness all the time, couldn't stand longer than 2 mins but with this one i've got nothing - only difference is I've got pregnant boobs which I didn't have before :haha:
> 
> If you are really concerned phone your Dr and make an earlier appt because you are concerned? Or can you afford a private scan?


:wacko::wacko: .. it costs R1,000 for a private scan in SA :blush::blush: and I am watching the money spending because I quit my job due to stress so am short on cash as well .. I will just have to wait till tomorrow but am not sure if the doc will even be able to find heartbeat with stethoscope :cry:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Will he not have a Doppler? I'm sure he'll be able too - if they can find HBs at 8/9 weeks sometimes im sure you have a really good chance of hearing it :)


----------



## natalie85

I have hardly anything either!! Hang done for few weeks now! 
At the Docs they should use a Doppler to pick up baby's heartbeat! Maybe invest in one of those they are around £20 but if u need it for that but of reassurance I would get one!! Try not to worry too much as u don't want to get blood pressure up!!! ( I did this with many a freak out!!)


----------



## yasmin13

Mum2miller said:


> i am also feeling a little this way, more in the sense that i dont feel like i am showing though. i still seem to have symptoms but feel like everyone around me is getting bigger and i just seem to be staying the same. is anyone else not really showing much yet?

Dont worry about it... I was 17 weeks before I started to 'show'

It's different for everyone.


----------



## yasmin13

AndreaBat said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry tOo much (easier said than done!) but every pregnancy is different! With DS I was ill right up until the end, had bad hip pain, dizziness all the time, couldn't stand longer than 2 mins but with this one i've got nothing - only difference is I've got pregnant boobs which I didn't have before :haha:
> 
> If you are really concerned phone your Dr and make an earlier appt because you are concerned? Or can you afford a private scan?
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko: .. it costs R1,000 for a private scan in SA :blush::blush: and I am watching the money spending because I quit my job due to stress so am short on cash as well .. I will just have to wait till tomorrow but am not sure if the doc will even be able to find heartbeat with stethoscope :cry:Click to expand...

What part of SA are you in?


----------



## TaNasha

yasmin13 said:


> AndreaBat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry tOo much (easier said than done!) but every pregnancy is different! With DS I was ill right up until the end, had bad hip pain, dizziness all the time, couldn't stand longer than 2 mins but with this one i've got nothing - only difference is I've got pregnant boobs which I didn't have before :haha:
> 
> If you are really concerned phone your Dr and make an earlier appt because you are concerned? Or can you afford a private scan?
> 
> 
> :wacko::wacko: .. it costs R1,000 for a private scan in SA :blush::blush: and I am watching the money spending because I quit my job due to stress so am short on cash as well .. I will just have to wait till tomorrow but am not sure if the doc will even be able to find heartbeat with stethoscope :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> What part of SA are you in?Click to expand...

I am also from SA! But I now live in The Netherlands with my dutchie DH!


----------



## yasmin13

My husband is from Cape Town... I love holidaying there.


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have had the same worries ... I finally ordered a Doppler to ease my mind bc the fear/worry was causing anxiety & my blood pressure to go up .. Mine should be here today!.. I understand the worry though but it's not best for you or the baby to get anxious, so relax and the doctor can reassure you in the morning! He should be able to use a fetal stethascope or a Doppler either one to pick up the heartbeat! I'm
not sure how easy they are to use but fetal stethascopes are very cheap like 15$ (don't know what that is in anyone else's money but it's about half the price of heapest Doppler) 
you might could read up & order one of those! (((hug))) hang in there and try to relax!


----------



## Mum2miller

i have a Doppler i just haven't wanted to use it in fear of not being able to find he heart beat and panicking plus i have a anterior placenta which i think makes it a bit harder to pick up. i think i will ring and make an extra appointment just to put my mind at ease, im sure everything is fine i just worrying so much but i think its normal to have some extra anxiety when you have had a scary history. Its actually weird because i am fine for the first week after an appointment or scan then over the second week my anxiety increases and by the end of the 2nd im a nervous wreck thinking the worst has happened so i see my doc and the circle starts again. i think im better off just to have fortnightly appointment as standard rather than monthly. what gel does everyone use for their dopplers? i have aloevera gel but dont know if it will work?


----------



## TaNasha

I also have a doppler and I have not been able to find a hb however hard and long i try. I bought it so i would not have to worry inbetween midwife appointments, but this is making me even more worried!


----------



## Mum2miller

yes exactly what im afraid of. i just clicked on your blog and the first thing i saw was your apple bloq talking about how delicious and juciy they are now all i can think about is apple. Gosh if it wasnt 10pm here id be out hunting down apples mmmmm!!!! Damn cravings now i wont be able to stop till i get one 2 morrow!


----------



## natalie85

One of the things I was shocked at is when midwife looked for hb was it was lower than where I thought it would be, like below trouser line and to the left! Hope that helps when looking for a hb!!


----------



## WendyG

Morning ladies! Thought I'd share the most recent bump pic taken today (14+5). what do you think? Is it still bloat or is it finally bump?

https://i52.tinypic.com/29ybza.jpg


----------



## natalie85

Looks like a bump to me!!!! :-D


----------



## yasmin13

A cute bump! :)


----------



## sequeena

I'm bleeding. Oh god please no


----------



## yasmin13

sequeena said:


> I'm bleeding. Oh god please no

Are you getting pains too? Call your midwife/doctor asap.


----------



## TaNasha

is it bright red? call your midwife, but i am sure everything is ok. 

Maybe its just a vein that popped?


----------



## Mum2miller

my best friend is 15 weeks and today she had bleeding so raced into the hospital to her OB and she was diagnosed with placenta praevia. So there can be lots of reasons why bleeding can happen, i know its easy to say dont panic but try not till till you know whats going on. Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> I'm bleeding. Oh god please no

I hope u are ok really do big hugs keep us up to date xx


----------



## sequeena

I was walking around asda and kept getting sharp pains in my abdomen. Bad enough to make me stop and keel over, they've eased off now. Got a tummy ache, hurts a bit to pee and got a pain in my bum (but it's in the bone if you get what I mean). Also got an ache in my vagina. If I wasn't bleeding I would think nothing of it.

Lucky I was wearing a pantyliner. The blood was brown with bits of bright red. I was wiping bright red for a few minutes, put a new pantyliner in and now it's just spotting. 

I've got to pee in a jar and take it down... here's hoping it's something random. I've not had sex so that's not it. 

All I can say is I had a bath this morning and used femfresh which I haven't used in this pregnancy. It's the only thing I've done differently.


----------



## natalie85

Just try to relax I know it's so unbelievably hard! Are u going to Docs, hosp or midwife? When are u going? Least with a urine sample they check it in seconds!! I really a hoping everything is ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to primecare in the hospital and will go up to antenatal afterwards x

I'm doing my best to relax, thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Stay calm I'll be thinking of u!!! :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

let us know how it goes x


----------



## BattyNora

Thinking of you Sequeena, good luck at the docs.

x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'll be thinking about you Sequeena until we hear how everything goes!! 

AndreaBat- I'm sure the doctor will be able to hear baby with a doppler by now, I hope that will put your mind at ease. I'm just now barely showing at 15 weeks with number two so I wouldn't worry about that!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thinking of you! 

It might just be 'old blood' or if it's around your time of the month sometimes you get a bleed then! It could be all sorts of things! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## AndreaBat

Mum2miller said:


> i have a Doppler i just haven't wanted to use it in fear of not being able to find he heart beat and panicking plus i have a anterior placenta which i think makes it a bit harder to pick up. i think i will ring and make an extra appointment just to put my mind at ease, im sure everything is fine i just worrying so much but i think its normal to have some extra anxiety when you have had a scary history. Its actually weird because i am fine for the first week after an appointment or scan then over the second week my anxiety increases and by the end of the 2nd im a nervous wreck thinking the worst has happened so i see my doc and the circle starts again. i think im better off just to have fortnightly appointment as standard rather than monthly. what gel does everyone use for their dopplers? i have aloevera gel but dont know if it will work?

:wacko::wacko: Mum2miller .. i know just how u feel .. afer the scan u feel on top of the world AND u wonder why you were so worked up and worried .. :wacko::wacko: .. 2 weeks later back to sq 1 .. I am hoping and praying she finds the heartbeat tomorrow (the doc that is) .. some say u have to be so many weeks so we will see .. if she cant find it i know i will panic even more and then its a costly wait and visit to see my gynae :cry:


----------



## AndreaBat

sequeena said:


> I'm bleeding. Oh god please no

Sequeena :hugs: thinking of you and praying its all okay which I am sure it will be. Hang in there hon. Positive thoughts :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Ok girls let me try and gather my thoughts.

I started having sharp pains in ASDA, enough to make me stop and keel over. When I went to the loo there was enough blood to soak a (thin) pantyliner, it was brown but with bits of red. I wiped bright red blood for about 5 minutes. It's since turned to brown, turned to spotting and right now has stopped.

The sharp pains have gone, I'm left with an ache in my (rock hard) abdomen, an ache in my back and left kidney, and when I try to pee it feels like there's so much pressure my uterus is going to fall out.

I rang the birthing centre who said to ring primecare because my doctors was closed. Got an appointment in primecare. When I got seen I had a urine sample which only had blood and nothing else. Doctor said could be a threatened miscarriage and is worried about my kidney. He transferred me to singleton but I had to get there myself - the problems started here.

I can't get to singleton, I can get no-one to take me. I rang my local hospital - they can do nothing as everyone who can scan has gone home. I had to ring primecare to try and get hold of the doctor, still waiting on that. Rang singleton who said I probably won't get a scan tonight and if I can't get through the doctor will need to tell them I'm not coming.

So I'm in limbo. I don't know what's happening and I don't know what to do.


----------



## natalie85

Bloody hell I can't begin to imagine how u must be feeling!! :hugs:
Is there no way of getting bus or anything? Jeez must be driving u mad I honestly hope that everything is ok for u! Xx


----------



## BattyNora

So sorry you're having to go through this.

Are you not classed as an emergency?!?! I can't get that. Can you not get a cab/taxi over there? It's the only other way I can think of you getting there.


----------



## DaretoDream

Sequeena - can you take a taxi?! Lord you've gotta get up there- how can no one take you?! bloody hell if you were anywhere close i'd be there in seconds!


----------



## yasmin13

Hope you get seen tonight xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh goodness sequeena I am thinking of you and praying for you and lo! ((hug)) what trauma you must be going through! I hope you are able to be seen tonight! 

I got my Doppler, mine came with gel but I read u can use aloe Vera ... The gel really helps so def use something! I found mine after about 5-10 mins really low to the left of my pubic bone ... Right where I feel it move when I sneeze! It was faint and then I would get it very loud for a few seconds then baby would move again! I managed to record about 12 secs of it to send to family & they were all ecstatic! I felt so relieved! I am 14 wks and 4 days ... My dr found it at 10+6 ...but I am sure her Doppler is Steiger and didn't want to scare myself ... But I did find it easily I have the sonoline b. It is a beautiful sound that's for sure!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

That's suppose to say her doppler is stronger*


----------



## sequeena

I have never been so thankful to have morning sickness.

A doctor from primecare rang me back, went through the questions and decided the best thing for me to do would be to hang tight. The blood has stopped and at that point the aches were pretty much non existant.

I've managed to get a bit of sleep but can't stop dreaming about it :wacko: I woke up with a sore stomach, no more blood and feeling nauseous. It aches a bit to move round...don't know how to describe it really...and the ball of pressure when I go to the toilet is easing off so that's something.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw sweetheart hopefully it's just something random! I am glad you are getting some rest & bleeding has stopped! I will continue to pray for you & you keep your chin up and relax as much as possible!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad you are feeling a little better Sequeena, I'm still worried about you!


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all!

Squeena, I hope everything works out for you... I have my fingers crossed for you!!! Try not to stress...

I went to the doctor's for my 16 week appointment yesterday. The doctor's appointment went really well! I got the results back from the IPS genetic testing and we have a 1 in 52000 chance of having a baby with a defect... pretty darn good odds I'd say, especially considering that the "normal" odds are 1 in 1100 for a woman of my age!

I also got to hear the heartbeat again; the doctor found it right away, ~150bpm. And I've only gained 2 pounds! I don't have a scale at home, so I was a bit afraid as I have REALLY popped in the past couple of weeks...

This morning around 9:15 I was at work and I felt the baby moving. Usually it's just a single kick and that's it, but today I felt it wriggling around for almost 15 minutes! It was incredible!

I have my 20-week scan on Feb 25... can't wait!


----------



## sequeena

Glad to say no pains, no pall of pressure when I go to the toilet and a tiny bit of brown blood this morning that's all :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's something! Are you having a scan to check what it could be?


----------



## sequeena

Yup I'm ringing my GP as soon as they open which is in an hour. Will hopefully get seen after half 9 and I should get my scan by noon.

I managed to poop go me! Also, bit sore at the top of my belly but that's it. Some old blood when too when I wipe mixed with cm, so that's cool... I think :wacko: I'm happy to see old blood because in my head old blood = good news, red = bad


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh at least your get to see you baby again! Although i'm guessIng your nervous I bet you're excited bout that? :/ 

Blood isnt always bad news! I had a bad bleed with Stephen at 9 weeks and he was fine! There can be so many reasons and like you said old blood is a lot better than fresh blood! And no cramps? That's def a good sign!


----------



## sequeena

I'm actually really excited as crazy as that sounds. I've been able to 'empty my bowels' this morning and feel so much better so I think the pain was from that.

I really really want to see my baby again. My 12 week scan was a dud because baby was laying on it's belly lol so still looked a bit like an alien :haha:


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone one, Sequeena hope everything is ok. I'm glad to hear that you feel better today.

Does anyone know if they take blood when you go for your 20 week scan?


----------



## BattyNora

Glad that the pain isn't there Sequeena, and fingers crossed babs will be fine at the scan and it was just one of those pregnancy things.

One of my kitty cats has gone missing and I'm uber worried about him. Hoping he comes home safely soon - I'm bad enough when it comes to animals, but with my hormones I'm bursting into tears every ten minutes!


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, can I join? My EDD is the 2nd, so just over 15weeks. Had my 8th scan yesterday. 

Sequeena, I hope the scan goes well. 

BattyNora :( I hope the cat turns up safe and well real soon. 

Squeeker they are fab results, so glad you got to hear the hb :cloud9:


----------



## natalie85

yasmin13 said:


> Hi everyone one, Sequeena hope everything is ok. I'm glad to hear that you feel better today.
> 
> Does anyone know if they take blood when you go for your 20 week scan?

No next set of bloods 28 weeks although my midwife said go week before so they have the results to go through at the 28week appointment!


----------



## natalie85

Sequeena I'm so happy your feeling better!!! How the scan goes well! 
Batty Nora I'm sorry your cats gone missing they are so very independent I'm sure he will come home soon!!!! I know what u mean about hormones I cry at everything and anything!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Hi tasha!! Wow 8 scans!! How come so many???


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hellooo!!!! Sure has been busy on here :D gona have a catch up now x

Ooh yayy! We got scans coming up!!! How exciting!!!! Hehe Love_Krystal you made me laf about the water birth! It did gross me out a bit once on one born every minute the girl that had baba in birthing pool after it came out the water filled with blood and all the other stuff but then i though it has to go somewhere and baby comes out nice and clean from the water hehe! 

TTCNumbertwo CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Awwww another little boy!!! So happy everything is all ok too :D you got any piccies? Did you have a feeling it was blue? 

Sequeena ive just seen whats been happening with you now!! I am so sorry you went through that but over the moon that you are feeling a lot better! I would still get checked out for piece of mind but im sure baba is absolutely fine and a little trickster!!!! 

Squeeker glad to hear your MW appt went well too :D were all moving on!!!!! 

Oh no BattyNora i know the pain of animals going missing! My 2 dogs escaped once and i was in bits! Thankfully someone took them to a pound but when i was searching for them ppl had told me they had seen them running across the main road and i thought the worst! Have you called any catteries / rescue places? 

Welcome tasha....im guessing 2nd you mean 2nd Aug lol! how come you have had 8 scans &#8211; i want to say lucky girl but i wont incase theres reasoning :D

How is everyone today? Its so miserable down south, rain rain rain! Ive got serious pains in my legs and hips today! Maybe i slept funny i don&#8217;t know :S


----------



## yasmin13

coalie said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone one, Sequeena hope everything is ok. I'm glad to hear that you feel better today.
> 
> Does anyone know if they take blood when you go for your 20 week scan?
> 
> No next set of bloods 28 weeks although my midwife said go week before so they have the results to go through at the 28week appointment!Click to expand...

Thanks - Thats the GTT one isnt it?

I am so cold and it's raining here in London :( I can't wait for Spring to get here!


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh also if your wondering what the hell is going on with your ticker - im trying to reduce the size and did it a bit too much so im sorting it out and will re post the link :) reducing it coz the mods have changed the size rules of our sigs boooo! so making it smaller so we can fit it in "forum legally" xx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh hey I have a front cover for my book... (personal book with baby recipes).

I actually have several versions... here's two...
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









4.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WendyG

Thanks everyone for the bump compliments! 

Sequeena - So sorry to hear you've been having troubles! I'm sure everything is fine and I will be wishing you the very best of luck :) ((HUGS))


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Oh hey I have a front cover for my book... (personal book with baby recipes).
> 
> I actually have several versions... here's two...

Its fab!!!!!!!! i prefer the one without the three pics of veggies :) love it!!!! xx


----------



## Tasha

Ooops, yes the second of August.

You both will regret asking. Basically a really complicated history. With my first I was induced at 35/36 weeks due to pre-eclampsia, second needed meds from 24 weeks to control my blood pressure due to pre-eclampsia, my third I had my pre-eclampsia again and my waters broke at 28 weeks, had a failed induction two days later, she was later born sleeping (stillborn) at 36+6, my fourth I had pre-eclampsia again and low waters, it also ended in an emergency section due to her distress. And since then I have had seven miscarriages. 

I love the idea of a water birth, the blood looks worse cos it spreads. In the natural birth sub forum, there is a thread about OBEM and someone put her photo in there of her water birth after baby was born, and the water was clear, take a look. :flower:

yasmin, I am in London too.


----------



## Tasha

Love the front covers :cloud9:


----------



## yasmin13

SamiraNChris said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hey I have a front cover for my book... (personal book with baby recipes).
> 
> I actually have several versions... here's two...
> 
> Its fab!!!!!!!! i prefer the one without the three pics of veggies :) love it!!!! xxClick to expand...

Thats the one I preferred too! Yay now I need to sort out all the recipes and get it printed and bound!


----------



## yasmin13

Tasha said:


> Love the front covers :cloud9:

Thanks Tasha... What part of London? Which hospital do you go to?


----------



## Tasha

yasmin13 said:


> Thanks Tasha... What part of London? Which hospital do you go to?

You're welcome. I live in Brentford, if you dont know it, it is not far from Heathrow. I am at Queen Charlotte's, but have had baby's in most of the West London Hospitals :haha: Ealing, Queen Charlotte's, West Middlesex, Chelsea and Westminster are the ones I have had baby's at.

Where are you? Where are you having baby?


----------



## yasmin13

Ohh that sounds far! I'm going to C&W. I dont like that close to it but the local ones are so crap I would prefer to travel a bit more and get better care.

So what did you think of C&W?


----------



## Tasha

I loved C&W, they were amazing with me. I actually moved there because Queen Charlotte's were not looking after me as well as I thought they should (at 20ish weeks). It is really supportive, and if you have a low risk pregnancy they have a lovely birthing centre (I didnt, but stayed in one of the rooms one night). I would of gone there again, but I moved, I lived in Hounslow which meant the Piccadily line right there, it was quite a long journey still but worth it, but it would be a pain to get to, and as two of my . 

I agree about travelling further, I have done and am, but again it is worth it. Brentford is near Chiswick, maybe you heard of that?


----------



## yasmin13

Yep heard of Chiswick :)

I have found them nice there too. I'm scared of needles but they were so nice and considerate instead of rushing me to get the blood tests done.

My mum goes to the local hospital for her illness and they are just so shoddy there! Hubby and I agreed to just get in the car and drive to C&W when the time comes. He has also mentioned staying in a hotel but I cant see that happening.

I'm glad you had a good experience there... I had to really think about what I wanted when I picked it. I plan on going for a tour towards the end so I can get a peek at the centre.


----------



## Tasha

Ahh well it is the next part of the Hounslow borough to Chiswick.

I am really glad they are supportive with your phobia. I was seen three times a week in that pregnancy, so saw quite a few women with the same phobia, it isnt uncommon, so you are not alone :hugs:

I am sorry your Mum is getting shoddy care, push for better care sweetie, maybe use PALS if she or you feel they are not listening. 

It is a huge decision deciding where to go because it is a life changing journey, and yours and the baby's care is massively important.

They have a car park underneath which was actually empty when we needed it (middle of the day), I think hardly anyone uses it because of public transport is good.

The tours are weekly (or were in 2008), but Queen Charlottes isnt running any atm because of swine flu, so hopefully C&W is, or will be when you want a tour.


----------



## WendyG

I'm going to drop off my application for my passport today! We live in Canada and are flying to the USA for a few weeks to California for vacation. It's the first time I've been out of the country so I didn't have a passport before. I followed all the steps so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there is nothing wrong with my application and it doesn't get denied for some reason!

Wish me luck! :D


----------



## yasmin13

I'm a bit of a wuss and my hubby does worry about how I will cope with the birth. But strangely as time passes I feel better and more confident... I think I picture myself being calm, cool and collected...:rofl:

I think they are doing the tours because they mentioned it when I was there.


----------



## SamiraNChris

WendyG said:


> I'm going to drop off my application for my passport today! We live in Canada and are flying to the USA for a few weeks to California for vacation. It's the first time I've been out of the country so I didn't have a passport before. I followed all the steps so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there is nothing wrong with my application and it doesn't get denied for some reason!
> 
> Wish me luck! :D

Good luckkk! im sure it wont get denied :) x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hey girlies! OK coz the mods have changed the rules on siggys I have reduced the size of the Midsummer Dreamers Logo. Sorry about anyones who has shrunk loads already, i was messing about with sizes on the site i used and i didnt create a copy so it saved the old one as tinnyyyy so here is the new one.....

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7619/beachbabysmall.jpg

so if you want it the code is: 

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7619/beachbabysmall.jpg[/IMG*][/URL] - you just need to copy and paste this and remove the * from [/IMG*] to make the pic work :) 

il post this on the 1st tri one too xx


----------



## natalie85

yasmin13 said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone one, Sequeena hope everything is ok. I'm glad to hear that you feel better today.
> 
> Does anyone know if they take blood when you go for your 20 week scan?
> 
> No next set of bloods 28 weeks although my midwife said go week before so they have the results to go through at the 28week appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - Thats the GTT one isnt it?
> 
> I am so cold and it's raining here in London :( I can't wait for Spring to get here!Click to expand...

GTT if you need it and a few others I got to have a few done that were missed from the 12week!

I'm cold to soooo yukky out there!! Better than snow tho!!!


----------



## yasmin13

I'm having the GTT as my dad has diabetes and so does my mother in law.

I just met my friend and her baby for lunch&#8230; Nando&#8217;s :) So nicely full now.

She was also kind enough to lend me 5 of her baby books... Lots of reading!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good morning ladies! I start my new (old) job today! I am excited! I got to let my mom and DH hear baby with the Doppler last night! Hb was from 155-165 but I'm still convinced it's a boy! ... It is so awesome and reassuring to be able to just listen to it! I found it this morning a couple times for a few second but I think baby was getting annoyed at my prodding and moving away haha :) 

Welcome Tasha!! 

Sequeena I am still waiting to hear how you are! Thinking and praying for you and baby! 

It snowed 3" here last night that is a WHOLE lot for here but the kids all had to go to school bc they used up all the snow days when we had ice! It is still beautiful out!


----------



## natalie85

Do you have to wait around for an hour aswell? I have to change my day off at work for it I think as I don't have a letter confirming the gtt! 
What books have u got? I've only got the day by day pregnancy book, modern girls guide, and yummy mummy survival guide! 
Good luck at your new old job love krystal does that mean no more 3am starts?? Glad u got your doppler Id like one so dh can hear but I would worry if I couldn't find it :-s I'm wondering if at the 20week scan u hear the heartbeat?


----------



## yasmin13

I've been told to fast for two hours before the time. and then an hour before I must drink lucozade (within a few mins - not take my time and sip). After an hour they take your blood. I think I have a pm appt so i will just get the afternoon off work. They dont take it from my annual leave as by law they should give us that time off.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi girls hope you are all well- Sequeena how you feeling?


----------



## natalie85

I have a 12hr overnight fast my appointment 9am, then have blood taken given sugary drink wait around and have another sample taken! 
My work place so funny about people having time off, I have to have a letter to prove it!! So annoying! I had to have a second 12week scan for the downs as baby was naughty and they couldn't take measurements so they phoned up to give me emergency appointment jeeez my workplace kicked up a stink saying I needed a letter same as when I was off sick this was before the 12 week (I told work early cos needed rick assessment) they wanted a letter to confirm it was pregnancy related!! Sorry rant over hahaha


----------



## DaretoDream

oh btw- on the front page it says all names in green are on team yellow---- i'm still team yellow, and what does the purple font mean? most people are all on that.


----------



## yasmin13

Ahh thats terrible! I was told that they would accommodate any appts and if I can try and keep it to minimum interference (as in take early or late appts). 

I wasnt told that they would take blood twice. Just the once after the lucozade to see how my body has processed it. I should call and check with them really.


----------



## natalie85

I'm sure that's what midwife said.... My memory is bad all I can remember is that Im hungry!!! 
Yeah never work for a supermarket that's all I can say :0(


----------



## yasmin13

I was told yesterday to keep a record of everything I do for my replacement... Lol I thought how many times should list Babyandbump?


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha excellent!!! Hmmm to add baby and bump, replace with facebook for the non expectant mummy!!! One lady already trained up on my job, I do wonder if tryin o get rid of me hahaha


----------



## yasmin13

They cant get rid you off just like that! When are you starting your mat leave?


----------



## yasmin13

Coalie: I forgot to answer an earlier question. She gave me the following books;

The brilliant book of baby names
The blokes guide to pregnancy
Childbirth without fear
Hypnobirthing
Your pregnancy bible


----------



## yasmin13

There is a book called belly laughs on amazon that I would like to get. Heard it is really good and funny.


----------



## natalie85

I think they unsure if I'm transferring stores as Im moving soon! Hmmm I need a baby name book soon I think! One book I read that was really good was myleene klass I'd like to get dh a book, I think he needs to understand a little more, although one evening I saw him googling what's happening in whichever week it was!!! Soooo sweet!!! I'll have to have a look on amazon at that one!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Aww he's showing interest. I like it when I wake up to find him touching my stomach. DH has been so good and he does a lot of the cooking now too. I read about other women and how little their OH's do and I am so grateful that mine helps out as much as he does.


----------



## natalie85

Same here!!! Although he isn't good at cooking, he has tried more!! Few times he has offered to pick up takeaway on his way home!! I'm just doing the cleaning now! He has promised me massages tonight! He is desperate to feel baby kicking!! I've got an app on my phone that tells me how big it is each week he always asks!! Aww we are lucky!!!! :0)


----------



## yasmin13

Lol my DH also checks what the size is each week. They are cute aren't they?
Massages... see I always give him those because I qualified a few years back. When he tries to massage me he applies too much pressure because he likes it like that. I prefer a more gentle touch :)
I get him to rub bio-oil on for me though.
Is this your first Coalie?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning Krystal!!! Good luck on the job!!! No more 3am starts im guessing?! 

God you girls are organised! I haven&#8217;t got any pregnancy books yet!!!! I should do really lol! 

DaretoDream ive just changed you to green (yellow)! I must of missed that when you told me! The ppl in purple are girlies who don&#8217;t know sex yet but will be finding out! Purple is the default text colour

HAHA yasmin that made me laugh about what to record for placement! BNB and facebook stay open all day at work for me! So bad! Id get so much more done if i wasn&#8217;t on them hehe! And your OH is like mine with regards to massages! His are always too hard &#8211; he has banana bunch hands i swear they are massive! 

Whats everyone got for tea! Chris is doin spag bol tonight nom nom nom one of my favs! And now i can cover it with cheese as not watching the figure hehehe!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Going back to baby food recipes I hear the Annabel Karmel book is really good.
Here's a small selection of her recipes... https://www.annabelkarmel.com/recipes


----------



## sequeena

I have had ENOUGH!!! I spent £12 to get to Bridgend, which makes it £25 in 2 days and I have still not had a fucking scan. I went into gynaecology, didn't get my lady garden poked because of my 'past' (in other words they were scared shit I would go ape). I then asked about the scan, it was the only reason I was there and my doctor STRESSED I needed one. "Sorry, we don't do them in these circumstances" Then what fucking circumstances do you do them in!!!!!!!!

I have rung everyone possible - the birth centre, I spoke to the sister there, I rang my doctor who was only working half day so couldn't get through to him, I rang my midwife who was extremely shocked and angry.

Another doctor from my surgery is now on the case. He said he WILL get me what I need. He said it may take 45 minutes or so because the person he needs to speak to is in theatre but he will have an answer for me. He said I would probably have to go through to singleton and when I said I really could not afford anything else he said not to worry he will arrange me an *ambulance.* YES!!! He then asked me how I felt and said any changes I'm to ring him back immediately.

I get the feeling that whoever has fucked up is going to get kicked in the genitals. I have been refused scans by 3 hospitals in 2 days. I have spoken to doctors, consultants, midwives and sisters. I don't know what else to do. I can't carry on like this :cry:


----------



## yasmin13

Yeap, I've had to tell him loads of times that he needs to treat me more delicately. I get him to run my fingers across my back which is nice. 

Dinner... Hmmm not sure yet. I fancy some kind of pasta dish too.


----------



## SamiraNChris

i cant believe that you have been refused scans!!!! im so sorry that you have wasted so much time hunni! thank god that he has said he will arrange an ambulance otherwise its going to cost you a fortune!!!!! so do you know roughly when a scan will be sorted or are they not that organised? so sorry hun :hugs:x


----------



## yasmin13

sequeena said:


> I have had ENOUGH!!! I spent £12 to get to Bridgend, which makes it £25 in 2 days and I have still not had a fucking scan. I went into gynaecology, didn't get my lady garden poked because of my 'past' (in other words they were scared shit I would go ape). I then asked about the scan, it was the only reason I was there and my doctor STRESSED I needed one. "Sorry, we don't do them in these circumstances" Then what fucking circumstances do you do them in!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have rung everyone possible - the birth centre, I spoke to the sister there, I rang my doctor who was only working half day so couldn't get through to him, I rang my midwife who was extremely shocked and angry.
> 
> Another doctor from my surgery is now on the case. He said he WILL get me what I need. He said it may take 45 minutes or so because the person he needs to speak to is in theatre but he will have an answer for me. He said I would probably have to go through to singleton and when I said I really could not afford anything else he said not to worry he will arrange me an *ambulance.* YES!!! He then asked me how I felt and said any changes I'm to ring him back immediately.
> 
> I get the feeling that whoever has fucked up is going to get kicked in the genitals. I have been refused scans by 3 hospitals in 2 days. I have spoken to doctors, consultants, midwives and sisters. I don't know what else to do. I can't carry on like this :cry:

What A**HOLES! I feel angry on your behalf... this kind of stress is the last thing you need! Hope someone sorts it out for you.


----------



## sequeena

I have no idea what's happening at the minute :cry:


----------



## SamiraNChris

:( so awful! so how long has it been already from the 45 mins? bet your sat by the phone waiting for a call¬!!! xx


----------



## sequeena

uhhh I don't even know. It's been a while. It may take longer depending on what's happening but my doctor has promised me an answer today.


----------



## natalie85

Aww no I'm really lucky he does it just right :0) I haven't been able to give him any cos really suffering from pins and needles in hands to the point where my arms hurt?!? Hmmm dinner I'm just doing a pasta and tomato sauce and Maybe some garlic bread!! Yum yum!!! 
Annabell karmels food is really good!!! I'm Definatly gonna make sure I get all her books, and Rachel Allen when looking at solids Esp when I need all the help (I'm only just learning to cook meat and that's like burgers etc raw meat, no idea!!!!!)
Yes it is my 1st (well unless counting a loss few years ago!) 
Oh sequeena what a pain :( I'm sorry they are being so shite!!! but at least it sounds like they are going to get it all sorted out now though but u didn't need that added stress!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's ridiculous! Any bleeding in pregnancy has to be examined by a scan to check baby is ok! (or at least that's what I've been told!) What d**kheads!!! I hope your Dr sorts this out because it's really not fair for you to be stuck in limbo like this!


----------



## TaNasha

I´m having a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

i cant believe how difficult they are being sequeena, its ridiculous!!! i hope you get your scan soon, it is good to hear the bleeding has stopped though so hopefully it was just something minor. My sister also had a minor short bleed in the start of her pregnancy and it was from a small tear in her cervix closer to the vagina not the baby. The bleeding went away very quick and she was just on bed rest for a week. Goodluck sorting them docs out! 

Well my worry of lacking symptoms has well and truly passed, its like im back at the start of my pregnancy with the amount of times a day i need to wee atm. its literally every 10 mins when im awake and i think i got out of bed 6 or 7 times at least last night. Plus i had a quick scan yesterday because i was feeling worried and all looked really good. the little bub when ever i moved would put one hand up and Wave. My OB was so sweet she would wave back each time. was definitely very reassuring and put my mind at ease for the time being anyway.


----------



## Mum2miller

YAY!! congrats did you just have a scan??


----------



## TaNasha

yes, and the lady said she has no doubt that it is a girl!


----------



## Mum2miller

oh thats wonderful news. now you can start shopping pink!!


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations tanasha! Oooo a girl :0) names??? 
Mumtomiller aw u had a scan too!! Any ideas on boy or girl??


----------



## Mum2miller

we have been told Girl about 80% sure. I have a proper scan on the 3rd of march so will know then for sure. the scan i had yesterday was just a quick one in my OB office to check things were all ok we didnt do measurements or anything else really just had a quick look to see heart beat and movement. do you know yet what your having?


----------



## natalie85

No not yet I really really really want to know but dh isn't sure if he wants to know or not! We have the scan 25th feb, I'm hoping he will change his mind and want to know! Have u any names? Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yes my new job is excellent and very high pace, a lot of running around which will be exhausting but great exercise for me and the baby! And no more 3 am!!!! I'll never have to be at work before 10 am!!! 

Sequeena I'm so sorry they've been so insensitive to you and not done what you've needed! I hope your doctor gets everything figured out! Keep us updated!! (hug) 

TaNasha congrats!!! That's wonderful!! My scan is tomorrow at 5 pm (USA central time) I will be about 15 weeks so I'm praying we find out something!!!


----------



## WendyG

Today starts the 16th week of pregnancy which means 15 weeks are behind me! According to baby books and an application that tracks pregnancy on my phone, I should (hopefully) start feeling movements this week! I know everyone's different, but I hope I start feeling movement, woohoo!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Eeeek tanasha congratulations!!!!! Awww how amazing! Do you have any names in your mind yet? 

So happy you love your new old job Krystal!!! I wish my job was busy and fast all day! Im sat at a desk and hate it! What is the new job? 

Happy 15 weeks wendy!!!! I wish i could feel movement already! Im 17 weeks and still nothing boooo!!! Hurry up and kick me little one!! 

Ive woken up all bunged up today noooo!!! I know its normal for us pregnant girls to be bunged up but my sinuses and eyes hurt think its a cold : (


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone. I've been feeling really emotional and tend to cry really easily.

Coalie - my friend said the annabel karmel meal planner is really good. I also found some recipes on here;

https://www.organix.com/recipes?gclid=CIukz5ns_6YCFUYe4QodICkSfA


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats on the lil girl TaNasha! We find out in 6 days (hopefully)

Samira - I also have a desk job but hey at least it gives us time to chat :)

I've started wearing my jeans lower now otherwise I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## WendyG

yasmin13 said:


> Congrats on the lil girl TaNasha! We find out in 6 days (hopefully)
> 
> Samira - I also have a desk job but hey at least it gives us time to chat :)
> 
> I've started wearing my jeans lower now otherwise I feel uncomfortable.

I've started wearing my jeans lower too. Some of them I actually have to undo the button for a little extra room! I've never been so happy to be outgrowing my clothing haha


----------



## yasmin13

Lol I'm always fiddling with my buttons once I've sat down cos they can really hurt! I guess I cant put the shopping trip off any longer :) Ohh I also need to get maternity bras. My ones are really getting uncomfortable now and I'm always pushing my boobs back into the bra!


----------



## emily86

hi all - i keep forgetting to drop in here - I wish they wouldn't move the thread!
I'm o.k - i just posted my first ever bump pic in fsecond tri bumps, ust looks like i got fatter at the moment though!

I heard beans hb on my doppler about half hour ago and I am so happy, I have been so scared of mc and I am finally starting to relax abit think - omg we are having a baby! its so amazing!


----------



## natalie85

yasmin13 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been feeling really emotional and tend to cry really easily.
> 
> Coalie - my friend said the annabel karmel meal planner is really good. I also found some recipes on here;
> 
> https://www.organix.com/recipes?gclid=CIukz5ns_6YCFUYe4QodICkSfA

I went through a very emotional time I was crying at everything was horrid!!!! I'm better now, have the odd moment!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Aww yas i get the same! If anything upsets me in the slightest i start crying and i try to hide it coz i feel pathetic haha!!! This is true about being able to chat! Its just so dreary sometimes! My days go so slow if theres not a lot of work coming in! 

I bought some bigger jeans and wear them over my bump at the mo! Not sure what il be like when i hit your stage though hehe! Probs living in the leggings again! 

Heyy Emily!! Don&#8217;t forget about us  it is so nice to have a dopler isn&#8217;t it! I borrowed my friends as she has had her baba now but our other friend wants a go now so im giving it back to her today nooooooooo!!!! Although im getting on a bit now so praying i start to feel kicks soon :D


----------



## natalie85

My jeans are all low waisted, so they still fit!! Well saying that I'm worried that they are falling down :-S my work trousers do not get fully buttoned!!! Gonna have to go clothes shopping soon!!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh and on the kicks for last few weeks I have felt a fluttering like butterflies or being tickled on inside of tummy!!!


----------



## yasmin13

I have my can in 6 days! Wow it feels like I have been waiting forever!

I just cant wait to see baby moving on that screen.


----------



## yasmin13

I feel that oh I just felt a little something now :) It doenst happen often though.

But I haven't felt proper kicks yet...


----------



## BattyNora

I can't wait to feel thw flutters/butterflies/taps etc. I'm not expecting to for a while yet as it's my first, but I'm very impatient!!! 

I've been wearing maternity over the bump for about a month now! I've put on 4lb, but none of my jeans were comfy anymore. Serves me right for having skinny jeans/boy friend jeans with rips! As I said on my FB last night - I feel like a proper fatty! ;-)


----------



## natalie85

6 days wow that's so soon!! It's dragging for me won't see baby til 25th!! Ages away it seems!! 
Where has my energy gone??? I've just done 8th shift as I finish and pick up some shopping my legs don't want to work and my head can't look ahead, I don't feel tired but my body obviously does!!!! Ahhhh!!!


----------



## natalie85

I don't feel the flutters/tickles very often up until last day or 2 have felt it once a day since weds :0)


----------



## natalie85

Sequeena how are u today? Did u get your scan??


----------



## TaNasha

I havent felt any flutters yet! And i get so jealous reading about all yours :-( 

I wish my little pricess would hurry up and KICK me already!


----------



## SamiraNChris

im the same i want kicks!!!!!!!!!!! 

i think im nesting in my office!!! ive just moved it all around and gave it a blitz LOL! xx


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi there .. for those of you who know that I have had concerns over the past few days .. bad stabbing pains etc I went to the dr yesterday - pretty pointless and a waste of money considering i got to see my gynae today for the same price and have a scan .. anyway good news ..

My scan wasnt till the 25 Feb but with all the pain i was in yesterday and throughout the night and today I could not bear to wait so i made emrg appt to see gynae at 10 am and there HE was, our little MAN waving away at us and kicking those little legs .. as soon as my gynae started to scan my tummy his hand went straight beween his legs .. it was so cute and then he turned to show us his bum .. VERY ACTIVE baby and thats why i am taking strain with all the ligament stretching and pain .. 

Now that I know everything is okay the pain I can deal with but how scary 

The future Dad has named him Morgan Charles Gordon (Charles being the future Dad's Dad's name and Gordon my Dad's name) ..

So very happy and content but now a 5 week wait for the next scan at 20 weeks .. thats a long wait but am so glad little man is okay.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Andrea! 

My scan is today!!! I am on the way to my reg dr appt then tonight I have a private scan in 7 hours & 20 mins!!!


----------



## BattyNora

All you people with your scans in Feb!!! My scan isn't until 21st March - it's still over a month!!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Oooh how exciting Love_Krystal!

I am off to the shops tonight to buy lots of pink girly things!!


----------



## BattyNora

*almost implodes!*

Ahhhaha! I so want to know if we're blue or pink. I'm so convinced we're blue it's unreal. If we go anywhere near baby clothes I'll always go to the boys - don't think I've even glanced at the girls!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I'm convinced blue too! Although even if we are able to find out today unless it's super obvious I won't buy anything til my next scan at 19 weeks at the dr office! 

Anyone heard from sequeena?


----------



## TaNasha

I also thought from teh beginning that it was a boy and then at my 14 week app. they said it looks like a boy and said 70-80% chance of a boy. I bought 2 blue outfits which I am returning tonight!

I am abit worried about DH though, he really wanted a boy. I dont want him to be sad or dissapointed with a girl


----------



## SamiraNChris

Congrats again andrea!! You are now a blue on the board hehe! 

Im the same BattyNora! My scan isn&#8217;t till 4th march seems like forever away! Pleassse go quickly!! Im convinced ive got a boy too :D and i hope so hehe! Ive already bought a boy outfit after our 12 week scan as she told us she was sure it was a boy but not to take her word for it! But i cudnt help it! I know girls have nubs at 12 weeks so was silly really but it was too tempting!!!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Dh really wants a boy- and i want a girl- although i feel selfish about wanting a girl? I want him to be so happy and he seems like he'd be really sad if he found out it was a girl instead- don't get me wrong he'd love it to death either way but his heart is really on a boy.


----------



## sequeena

look at my beautiful baby! I have to be rescanned in a few weeks as they think i may have lost some amniotic fluid.


----------



## natalie85

Awww sequeena what a beautiful baby!!!! Are u feeling less anxious now?
Wow so we thinking a lot of boys in midsummer?! One min I think boy but im more thinking girl dh hopes it's a boy I dont really care as long as it's healthy and happy but this is why dh doesn't want to find out incase they get it wrong and we end up disappointed!! Hmmmm


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, I missed alot! Congrats on everyone who had recent scans!!! TaNasha- I'm jelous that you get to go out and buy loads of pink! I want to go out and buy all new blue stuff but DH said we don't need to buy anything since we already have everything from DS. I hate to tell him this, but this little bubba is getting his own stuff too- its not fair that he only gets hand-me-downs!!!

Sequeena- I'm so glad to hear that everything worked out okay, I guess you can finally take a breather!

Its around 1pm here on the east coast of the US, and this work day is DRAGGING!!! I can leave at 3:05 and that seems like an eternity from now, come on weekend!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

sequeena I am so relieved! Beautiful baby :) really glad all is well! 

My scan is in 4 hours & 15 mins .... Draggggging by!


----------



## yasmin13

I feel like I'm getting bigger by the minute. Feeling terribly uncomfortable and tired. I'm dreading ehat I'm going to be like as I get bigger. Gonna try and get some shut eye.


----------



## natalie85

Same here Yasmin! I felt huge today! And tomorrow surrounded by skinny people :(


----------



## Love_Krystal

Only have a minute but the techs were 95 % sure that we are team BLUE :) 

I have some wonderful pics but I'll have to try to post later!


----------



## BattyNora

Woohoo! Congrats Krystal. Was the what you were thinking? 

I've been very sad, and I guess naughty. Hubby has said we're not going to be buying anything/painting the nursery until we're back from a week in cornwall with the iin-Iaws in JUNE. Yes, that's right - we're waiting until JUNE. I honestly feel like that's going to make me burst! Four months where all I can do is look! So to keep my sanity I measured the room (at 11pm I should add!) And then drew out a scale drawing, and cut out scale sized of the furniture we think we like to play around with the layout! Ha!

How's everyone planning to spend their weekend? 

Ps. Still not sign of cat. Think it's the last we've seen of Ernie :-(


----------



## natalie85

Lovekrystal I'm glad scan went well!! :)
Battynora aww that's rubbish!!! I'm not buying anything till the scan or when I feel kicks, and we are moving so I can't do anything decorating wise!! 
Did anyone that has had scans do the Chinese gender calendar, was it right?? I couldn't figure mine out as when contraception occurred it was end of oct, start of nov, which could be either boy or girl!!! Ahhh!!! 
I'm also freaking out about so Many things like taking a new born to a wedding in bournemouth (2hr drive) on aug bank holiday
And b. How am I gonna go back to work after maternity leave where I am currently I am 5min walk away but cos we are moving and where we are moving to there isn't a store near me I will have to travel like nearly hour :-s so how will I fit in doing 2hrs travelling and a shift at work, where will baby go???? Ahhhh stressing out!!!


----------



## BattyNora

With the wedding - guess the only thing I would think of would be to set off with a lot of spare time for stops (whether it be nappy change or feeding break, or just to get the lovely one out of the car seat)! Make sure you get a good comfy car seat, a decent sun protector, and may every other stop sit in the back with babs?? We've got a similar type of trip coming up and that's all we're thinking.

And B) I think a lot of us are with you (kind of) with that one. I'm so, so, so lucky that I work with my dad and it's out of our garage! I can't imagine having to go into an office/shop, let alone have to travel so much.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Love_Krystal and welcome to team blue!!! Coalie- all of the Chinese gender charts said I was having a girl, and its a boy! It was right for my 1st though!


----------



## BattyNora

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Congrats Love_Krystal and welcome to team blue!!! Coalie- all of the Chinese gender charts said I was having a girl, and its a boy! It was right for my 1st though!

Well it does, by nature, have a 50/50 chance of being right!! :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

I was thinking blue... I am still not 100% sure myself but I'm still pretty sure we are team blue :) 

Baby also measured 15 wks 5 days instead of 14 weeks 6 days so that made me feel much better bc I knew we were further along! EDD was Aug 1st.... But I Won't change my due date til I see the march 9 scan and confirm it all! ...

Oh I couldn't wait til June!!! I'll be waiting til march but just to confirm everything .... He should realize how difficult it will be for you to prepare when it's summer and you are that far a long!


----------



## natalie85

Love krystal just a quick thought they say decorating should be done 8weeks before baby comes along reduce risk of cot death!
I think we are gonna travel down day before!


----------



## ilvmylbug

Hi everyone, just joining you all here :D

I'm Felicia and I'm due August 11th :happydance: I don't know the sex yet!


----------



## BattyNora

Welcome Felicity!! (one of my OH pics for a girl name btw!!) 

Love_Krystal - Ooohh, either that or a big baby! *crosses legs!*

I've had my breakdon for the week...sat sobbing on my sofa about how terrified I feel. I think its because this was such a suprise, and I am truly terrified of something bad happening to baby. And then terrified of everything that comes ith having the baby..whether we're ready, or whether we'll fail. Silly, but I think it's all natural.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Hm why is that I wonder? I've never heard that in the US? 

Lol let's hope not a big baby! The dr fussed at me for not gaining weight but the baby is fine & I eat plenty!! 

Aw battynora I have those days too! Hang in there it is normal to worry :) one minute I am upset and worried thinking about things, the next minute I am excited lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

BattyNora- I'm sorry hun, I hope you'll start to feel better soon, but we all have days like that I'm sure!

Love Krystal- that would put you at the same due date as me!!! And I measured big with DS the whole way along and he was pretty big at the end- 9lb 4oz!

I love the weekends!!! I just got back from lunch and shopping with my mom and sister ( and niece and DS), I wish everyday could be like Saturday!


----------



## natalie85

coalie said:


> Love krystal just a quick thought they say decorating should be done 8weeks before baby comes along reduce risk of cot death!
> I think we are gonna travel down day before!

Oppss sorry I got in a muddle that was meant to be for battynora!!


----------



## yasmin13

How is everyone today?

I'm feeling very tired this morning.

I think my boobs leaked something during the weekend! Not sure if that was supposed to happen but I had the smallest mark on my tshirt.

I have my scan on Thursday! I just know that time is going to drag now!


----------



## Tasha

Morning yasmin. I hope the week passes quickly for you, what time is it on Thursday?

Leaking is really normal :flower:


----------



## yasmin13

It's Thursday pm. 2ish I think... Gosh it could even be 2.40pm! need to check!

How are you?


----------



## Tasha

Aaaah, I hate afternoon appointments, the day drags. But at least it isnt far away.

I am okay thank you, sixteen weeks tomorrow, which is one of my little milestones, so am a little excited :haha:


----------



## yasmin13

Yay - Congrats on the 16 weeks...

I was feeling very uncomfortable last week. But I managed to get to Primark on Friday. I got some loose stretchy tops that were reduced to £1! Wearing one of them today and it's comfortable! It probably wont last long in the washing machine but hey ho it was only £1.

Off to lunch... feeling very hungry!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, ugh its monday.... I hate monday's!!! Anyone have a scan today, that would make a monday good!


----------



## TaNasha

Hello lovely ladies!

How are we all?

I went out shopping for everything pink this weekend! What fun that was!

I have a question, and it might be rather daft... with summer babies, is it ok to to dress her in little summer dresses when she is born or do babies need to be dressed abit warmer, like in long sleeves and a hat and so on?


----------



## yasmin13

I also wanted to know if the short sleeve baby vests are used under the baby gros? Even in the summer?


----------



## Tasha

TaNasha the general rule is one layer more than what you are wearing, so if your out without a jumper, then they need a jumper, you with a jumper then they need a coat and so on. Little dresses are fine but you may want to get some tights too (start looking for those soon, I found newborn tights a real pain to find).

yasmin, in the summer at night I tend to not put a vest on them under the baby grow (provided it is a warm summer) and just add an extra blanket if need be. In the day I add layers, so it if really hot just a nappy, then a bit cooler a vest, then maybe some shorts or skirt. 

Remember two things, it is easier to warm a baby up than cool it down, and also your instincts tend to kick in as a Mummy. 

:kiss:


----------



## DaretoDream

tanasha- how did you find out so early what you're having? 


To those in the US- happy valentines day all. :)


----------



## Tasha

It is Valentines day here too (UK), so happy Valentines day ladies. Think next year your babies might be getting their first valentines cards, or even sending them :cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

Aww can't believe we'll all have a baby by next valentine's day :cloud9: tasha thanks for the advice on how to dress baby, I will definitely remember it! X


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Tasha!


----------



## TaNasha

DaretoDream said:


> tanasha- how did you find out so early what you're having?

I had a private gender scan! And im having a 3d/4d one tomorrow, so hopefully they can confirm its 100% girl!


----------



## Tasha

You're welcome girls, I struggle to get excited (for obvious reasons) but this is getting me excited. :thumbup:


----------



## BattyNora

There are loads of little things like this you just don't know about. For those who have had previos babies - do antenatel classes cover parenting bits?

Otherwise - I'm very scared! 

PS. I know it's a while away but what are you girlies thinking of in terms of birthing partners? OH/mum's/friend that's been through it before/Doula/friend who hasn't been through it?


----------



## sequeena

I'm just having my OH there with me, he has no prior experience either :haha:


----------



## yasmin13

Just me and my husband. He's the only one I would want with me :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Tanasha- thanks! i'm so totally jealous!


Batty- you mean like in the room kind of thing? I'm having DH of course, then my mom and aunt because they will FIGHT for what i want - where as dh is more along the lines of -do whatever they tell you- basically forgets we can have an opinion.


----------



## Tasha

Yes they do cover things like clothes, and parenting to a degree. I guess it depends where you are and what the classes are like, here it is just a one off class, whereas some places it is a few classes.

I have had my husband and Mum there every time. My husband with me the whole time, my Mum there part of the time. Both are fantastic support.


----------



## TaNasha

I will only have my DH. 

I really wanted my mom to be here aswell, but she will need to come all the way from South Africa to Holland and we cant really plan when the baby will be here, so she will just be here in the end of August when the baby will defnitely be here by then.


----------



## DaretoDream

Just signed up for my classes- you inspired me :)


Signed dh and i up. They charge $50 for a couple. So, we'll stick to just the two of us. :) But mom and aunt will be in the actual birth room when the time comes!


----------



## Tasha

That is fab, you will love it. Lots of people make friends with other Mum's and dad's to be, which is great cos your all in a similar situation, plus friendships can continue when you have your LO's so you can have coffee mornings with them, feeling less alone is worth $50 even without the classes. :haha:


----------



## Love_Krystal

I am glad everyone is doing well! :) that's exciting about your scan Yasmin! Oh and what fun shopping must of been TaNasha! We aren't going to shop until After March 9th when we have our confirmation anatomy scan with the doctor, but Im going to a huge baby sale that weekend with SIL :) 

We had a wonderful weekend tellig everyone that we will be having a son! Knowing what the baby is has made it even more real ESP for DH, and seeing the little baby that is living inside me was so incredible! We have talked about decoration & clothes & all of the things we will be able to share and do with him... And we've been trying to set our name in stone... Leaning right now toward Silas Jeremiah ... A strong Biblical names & DH's name is Jeremy so it's the long form of his name! 

When we watching him on the u/s he was breech & his little feet were crossed & pointing down and he was using them to push against my bladder and move himself up and down ... I saw him do it then felt a familiar pain outside my bladder that I had been complaining about for a week or two & realized it was just the little one kickin me there! Now I smile everytime I feel it & poke him so he will move haha :) I feel him
move so much more often now, like a few times a day, something I would dismiss if I didn't know he was right there & bc it doesn't feel much like gas or flutters for me, more like a fish swimming or doing a flip lol 

Gosh it made me so excited I can't wait to meet him! 

On a sad note my parents yorkie got hit by a 4 wheeler atv ... He is in critical condition and they are gonna wait 24 more hours to see how he improves .. We do know he will lose one eye but we are really praying he pulls through & lives. He is my Dads & my dad was sobbing and crying like I've never heard .. Heartbreaking for sure! Just hoping he stays stable & shows improvement today!


----------



## Tasha

Awww that is a lovely post Krystal :cloud9: Gorgeous name.

I am so sorry to read about your parents dog, I hope he pulls through :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

Thats sounds lovely Krystal. I really cant wait. I remember how amazing it was when I had my first scan so it will be great to see how much bubba has grown.

Sorry to hear about the yorkie :(


----------



## BattyNora

So sorry to hear about your parents yorkie! *fingers crossed*

I forgot to say - starting my gyming up again! Okay, I'm not actually going into the gym part of the building, but I went swimming for the first time in months. Suprised myself and managed 40 lengths (only a 16 metre pool tbh) without stopping. So 640m on my first day back and it felt GOOOOOOD, really good. Floating around I couldn't help but think; is that how babs feels in my belly?! 

Giong to make my way back into Yoga too, and my gym run a pre-natal class on a Sunday - I'm a going to that bad boy! Not going to be doing any of the classes I used to love...booo...but going to give Aqua Aerobics a go tomorrow, so that should be fun!


----------



## AndreaBat

Love_Krystal said:


> I am glad everyone is doing well! :) that's exciting about your scan Yasmin! Oh and what fun shopping must of been TaNasha! We aren't going to shop until After March 9th when we have our confirmation anatomy scan with the doctor, but Im going to a huge baby sale that weekend with SIL :)
> 
> We had a wonderful weekend tellig everyone that we will be having a son! Knowing what the baby is has made it even more real ESP for DH, and seeing the little baby that is living inside me was so incredible! We have talked about decoration & clothes & all of the things we will be able to share and do with him... And we've been trying to set our name in stone... Leaning right now toward Silas Jeremiah ... A strong Biblical names & DH's name is Jeremy so it's the long form of his name!
> 
> When we watching him on the u/s he was breech & his little feet were crossed & pointing down and he was using them to push against my bladder and move himself up and down ... I saw him do it then felt a familiar pain outside my bladder that I had been complaining about for a week or two & realized it was just the little one kickin me there! Now I smile everytime I feel it & poke him so he will move haha :) I feel him
> move so much more often now, like a few times a day, something I would dismiss if I didn't know he was right there & bc it doesn't feel much like gas or flutters for me, more like a fish swimming or doing a flip lol
> 
> Gosh it made me so excited I can't wait to meet him!
> 
> On a sad note my parents yorkie got hit by a 4 wheeler atv ... He is in critical condition and they are gonna wait 24 more hours to see how he improves .. We do know he will lose one eye but we are really praying he pulls through & lives. He is my Dads & my dad was sobbing and crying like I've never heard .. Heartbreaking for sure! Just hoping he stays stable & shows improvement today!

:cry: Krystal sorry about your Dads dog .. shame how sad, hope he pulls through .. :cry:

I just put a post in 2nd trim reagrding this pain (not really painful and it comes and goes) two fingers down from my belly button and two fingers across .. it feels weird :haha: .. ive been wondering if it is babs because my doc showed me where my uterus is and on the scan it seems where little man is kicking away at me like he's on a rugby field is where the 'pain' is .. but i thought at 15 weeks we cant feel anything :wacko::wacko: .. can we / do we ???? :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2miller

i have also been having a pain right about where you are saying but only when i sneeze and funnily when i put my hand in the spot to prepare myself the pain moved to the other side when i sneezed it was rather weird. I do think i can feel movement i have been for about a week now. mostly when i am laying on my side and after a bath. its not kicking but its definitely movement.


----------



## yasmin13

Is anyone making anything for their little one?

I'm thinking about trying my hand at a quilt but I dont know where to start...:wacko:

I'm also going to knit a scarf. I used to knit before but I need to brush up on casting again.


----------



## Tasha

Krystal I am still thinking about your parents dog.

Andrea movement can be felt earlier than most of the books say, it is just an average of when women start feeling, with my baby's movements always felt like butterflies fluttering or trapped gas, iykwim?

yasmin I am not but I am rubbish at that sort of stuff. Make a blanket, do you mean knit, sew or crochet (sp)? 

I booked a gender scan for Sunday :happydance:


----------



## yasmin13

I want to sew a quilt... like a patchwork one. I will start collecting cotton fabric and then might try and you tube some tutorials. I don't normally sew but I really want to be able to make something for my baby :)


----------



## yasmin13

Yay on the gender scan! :) I just need to get through tomorrow and Thursday morning now... how exciting!


----------



## Tasha

That sounds lovely. You will have to show regular pictures of its progression. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

yasmin13 said:


> Yay on the gender scan! :) I just need to get through tomorrow and Thursday morning now... how exciting!

Not long at all, now. Very excited for you.

Never had a private scan before, but this will be my last baby (if everything goes okay) so thought I would.


----------



## yasmin13

I'm not confident about it at all :( The quilt that is... it sounds complicated but I will try and I will definitely post pics! :) If we get to see a potty shot it will help me pic colours for the quilt too.

Who did you book your scan with?


----------



## Tasha

It will be fab, plus if you take your time, it will give you something to concentrate on in the last few weeks, when time seems to stand still.

Do you have any feelings on gender?

I booked with Babybond, they are only two miles from my house so really easy to get to.


----------



## yasmin13

How much is it with babybond? Is it a normal scan or 3D?

I want one boy and one girl so I dont mind which... of course if I could choose I would want a boy first simply because when I was growing up I always wanted a big brother :)

Do you have any preferences?


----------



## DaretoDream

Tasha said:


> That is fab, you will love it. Lots of people make friends with other Mum's and dad's to be, which is great cos your all in a similar situation, plus friendships can continue when you have your LO's so you can have coffee mornings with them, feeling less alone is worth $50 even without the classes. :haha:

--- I do hope we could make friends with some of the people in the class! I have no friends that are pg right now- i'm going to be the only one with a baby! And, the one girl i do know that has 2 boys- is a drunkard and leaves her babies alone in her house- and we long for a couple that has kids that is responsible! And cares about their babies above all else! Hoping we can make some bonds. And i do hope we love it as you say!!! i'm excited. They put me in in May, so that when it's all done 6 weeks later, it'll be like a month before we are due. 




@krystal im' SO sorry about your parents yorkie. That's so sad. I'm a vet tech, and the animals are so incredibly special- each of them different from the next, and i am always sad to see one go. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Tasha

yasmin it is quite expensive at £79, but you pay a £30 deposit and then the rest on the day, that doesnt sound as bad. :haha: It is normal but you do get some time 3d too, you get photos in both normal and 3d. 

A big brother to protect the little sister, is a sweet idea :cloud9: 

I am not bothered, I have a boy, then a girl, a girl who was born sleeping, and another girl, so my little boy is desperate for a brother, he keeps saying he has three sisters already so is out numbered :rofl:

Daretodream, firstly that is awful about your friend :nope: I have absolutely no doubt you will love it and make friends. May sounds like a great time.


----------



## yasmin13

I thought they were more expensive... I wanted one but hubby said I should just wait for the NHS one and use the money on baby stuff.

Aww... your lil boy needs a friend. My niece saw my 12 week scan pic and said she thinks it's a boy because it was bald :) I thought that was cute.


----------



## yasmin13

I am so bored... I just dont have the energy to do any work. And everytime I get up from my chair I feel this heavy pressure in my tummy. Is that normal?


----------



## els1989

Hey I am Ellie, I am 21, pregnant with my 1st, my OH is 21 too. Came off the pill in September and was pregnant 2 weeks later! Due 13th July and should hopefully find out pink or blue 2 weeks tomorrow! :) x


----------



## Tasha

Your husband is probably right, but I think would rather have the extra scan than more clothes. 

Awww, that is soooo sweet. How old is your niece? 

Yes, it is normal. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Hey Ellie, congratulations. And how fab is that getting pregnant so quickly, especially after coming off the pill, I bet you expected it to take a while because of your hormones sorting out?


----------



## els1989

Tasha yes, even the doctors were shocked when I told them that it took literally 2 weeks so whenever they ask me if it was planned I have to say but not that quickly!


----------



## yasmin13

I wanted the scan too&#8230; He&#8217;s just too sensible!

Hi Ellie &#8211; that was quick :) We got our BFP on our 3rd cycle.


----------



## Love_Krystal

thanks for your words, The little puppy, Stetson, is still stable but still unresponsive. His vitals are all good but it's brain damage. If he doesn't respond by in the morning they are going to put him down :( please pray for a miracle. We are all so upset. Yorkies are tiny but they have such individual personalities they just wiggle right in your heart! My yorkie Stella is sad bc she hasn't got to play with her boyfriend Stetson this week but I can't explain to her what's happening :( heartbreaking! 


Yes the pain moves from my left to right and back when it's the baby, I don't feel it as often now bc he is moving up (I found hb with Doppler 2" higher than last week) I still feel him move around though, usually when I am still. I have felt him move inconstently since 13 weeks, the first few times I would sneeze & then feel it right in my pelvis. I know it was him bc when I got my Doppler that's how I found his hb! 

I wanna make things for baby but since it's a boy I'm not sure what? Maybe a blankie or hat or something... 

That is exciting about all the scans coming up! Can't wait to hear!! I stare at my pictures in awe everyday :) my favorite is a front shot of his face and his little arms are folded & crossed over his chest as if to say "are you done looking at my man parts yet?" lol hopefully I will get computer access soon other than my phone and be able to share them :) they are on my facebook though if anyone would like to look it's Krystal moon email [email protected] it's private but if u message me that ur from bnb I'll add you. :)


----------



## natalie85

Hiya! How is everyone?
I've had awful few days!!! I had awful stomach pain scared me soooo much went to Docs after calling midwife in a state!! She said just sounds like a silent urine infection but to go Docs to get it checked out and take sample with me! So I went down on emergency appointment he did a stick test thing that showed White blood cells were higher than normal! But no sign of infection!?! One thing that I noticed in my sample was like a discharge or something I'm not sure what it was doc didn't say anything, but sent sample to have further testing!! So I am worried I was in such a state for rest of day!! Hopefully get results tomorrow!! So scared!!! But they let me hear babys heartbeat so I know little one is ok!! Still scared tho!!! :0( didn't help Docs wouldn't give me any idea on what was wrong!!!


----------



## natalie85

Love krystal I would love to add u on facebook! I also mainly just use my phone I can't seem to add u?!


----------



## yasmin13

Aww I dont know what I can say to reassure you but I hope the results come back ok.


----------



## natalie85

Thank u!!! Fingers crossed!!! How are u?


----------



## WendyG

Thought I'd update you gals with my bump pic of the week! I think I've grown more this week than any other! Taken today at 15 weeks, 5 days.

https://i51.tinypic.com/6t3bsn.jpg


----------



## yasmin13

coalie said:


> Thank u!!! Fingers crossed!!! How are u?

Have you heard anything back yet?


----------



## natalie85

I just phoned up and the results not back! Have to wait till tomorrow!!! Grrr!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Oh no!! Ugh it's going to be hard for you to not worry but try and keep yourself busy and hopefully it'll be alright.


----------



## BattyNora

That's annoying, but fingers crossed everything is fine. 

X

PS. If anyone uses it my Facebook is Emma Lyme...I'm the only one but just incase; [email protected]


----------



## natalie85

Aw thank you both!!! It's my day off today so going to do some sorting out of clothes!!! That will keep me busy for hours!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

I wish I had a day off... I'm sitting at my desk scratching my stomach... not a good look at all but cant be helped! :(


----------



## natalie85

Haha!!! Wish I had sit down job!!! I'm on my feet constantly for 8hrs!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Yep thats worse! :)

When is spring getting here?! I can't wait!


----------



## Tasha

Last year we didnt have a spring or summer did we? I thought it was one massive season of rain, eventually followed by snow. :haha:


----------



## BattyNora

Oh but don't you know how uncomfortable we'll be this year. Is anyone else REALLY annoyed at hearing that?!! :dohh:

Tell you what though, if my body temp now is anything to go by I'll be running around in the nuddy if it's even semi-warm this year :D


EDIT: And we had one day of lovely summer sun - 10th July. I know because I was a jammy cow and that was our wedding day!


----------



## natalie85

My wedding day tooo!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

I am soooo cold I really do need some sun! I guess the only crap thing will be travelling underground when I'm bigger... people better give me seats then otherwise I will pass out and cause delays :)

I got married on the 05/07 back in 2007... I expected good weather what with it being July and all I got was rain!


----------



## Tasha

I got married on the 9th August 2004 and it was a miserable day. 

No one has said that to me.

Yasmin you can get a badge from London Underground saying your pregnant, in the hope people give you a seat. I never bothered.

I am thinking it will be hot in April, for some reason when ever I am pregnant it gets really hot in April.


----------



## Love_Krystal

You can give me your name and I can try to add you? Someone added me but I'm
not sure how to match real names with screennames here lol :) my profile is set to very private so it can be difficult to add me if you aren't friends with someone who is already my friend! 

Hang in there those test results will be back & I'll be praying all is fine! Keeping busy is a good idea! 

I am officially working my new job! It's fun and exciting but whew do my bak and hips hurt by the end of the shift! I am waiting tables at a nice fast paced restaurant I looooovvvveeee the work! It is constand running and bending and carrying and running though! Hopefully it will keep me and baby in good shape! 

I think i picked up some germs though being back in the real world! I feel yucky! I have a sore throat and a sinus infection. Just praying I don't get a fever or need medicine! Going to get throat losenges today I think...ugh I am never sick! This is the first time in soooo long! 

Anyways I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## yasmin13

I have one of those badges already... sadly some chose to ignore it.
I love the warm weather. Just going out to the park for lunch, puting on light clothes, shades, getting in the car and getting out of London :) ahhh....


----------



## natalie85

Thank u!! That was me that added you!!! Love your scan pic!!! I know what I'm looking for now!!! Hehe!!!


----------



## natalie85

Aww sorry forgot to say glad u are enjoying your new job!!! Hope you don't need medicines! I've got a bit of a sniffle but hopefully that's it..... 
Today's going quick Ive hardly done anything need something for lunch no idea what to have??? Gone off Crisp sandwiches (all I wanted for few weeks!!) I'm thinking pizza!?!


----------



## yasmin13

This might be a silly question but what is the difference between maternity bra and nursing bra?


----------



## Tasha

They are both soft with no underwire (usually) but nursing bras have clips by the strap so you can undo it, feed baby and then clip it back up, without either being uncomfortable or taking your bra.


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks Tasha. Might pop to M&S and get measured that way I can buy some bra's from mothercare tomorrow. :)


----------



## Tasha

Your welcome, dont buy too many though cos I have always found mine continue to grow until around six weeks after baby is born. So dont spend a fortune :flower:


----------



## yasmin13

I was thinking of just buying a couple to begin with (trying to keep a handle of the spending) I was hoping to wait a bit more before buying the bra's but my ones are starting to feel uncomfortable and I find that I need to push my boobs back into my bra every so often :(


----------



## Tasha

Yea I would buy one or two from there after getting measured, plus Primark do both nursing and mat bras (not all of them but the bigger ones), so you could perhaps get a couple from there? Only something like £4 or £6 :thumbup:


----------



## natalie85

Primark good idea!!!! Do they do maternity clothes???


----------



## Tasha

Not that I am aware of :( But will say lots of there tops are longer length so as long as they are stretchy they are good with a bump.


----------



## sequeena

What size do primark go up to girls?


----------



## Tasha

Think it a G cup or something like 40 back size.

I cant use them any more because my breasts never go back down after pregnancy, so I am now HUGE. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Oh thats if you meant bras, clothes wise I think 20, sometimes see a 22. :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Aha their bras should fit me well then (40DD).

I don't think their clothes will fit though. I'm a size 18/20... probably a 22 in their sizes!


----------



## Tasha

Yep they will fit you. :thumbup:

I think it depends on what you want. I think their jeans and stuff always come up a bit small, but then your not gonna want normal jeans. Their leggings are always huge on me, I got size 14 (my size) and needed a 12. Their t-shirts are spot on. 

I am so tight, I will get some maternity clothes but to bulk up my wardrobe I will deffo use them for t-shirts, some vest tops and even some skirts/dresses.


----------



## natalie85

I'm gonna check them out soon I'm same size as u sequeena, I brought a load of v neck jumpers from there ages ago but they were small on me!!! :-S next have some nice maternity but other than that not sure where to go!! Oh and new look!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Yea I saw a few bits I liked in Next, and a few bits in New Look too. The other places that do maternity clothes off the top of my head are Mothercare, H&M, Matalans, Peacocks, Asda, Dorothy Perkins, Debenhams. 

There are more I am sure, but cant think. Hope it helps for now.


----------



## Tasha

Also Gap, Asos, River Island :thumbup:


----------



## yasmin13

So I measured up as 36D.

I bought some tops from Primark last week. They were long and stretchy and very comfortable too! I would definitely use Primark till I get in to proper maternity clothes.

Are Primark bra's any good?


----------



## Tasha

I cant use them now, because I am a J. But yea they were. I still use there sleep bras though for when my breasts are too sore to be out of a bra at night, they go s, m, l, xl. So cup sizes are not a problem, they are good too, supportive, soft and comfy.


----------



## natalie85

Awesome!!!!! Topshop have some lively bits tooooo but I'm too big for them!! :-(


----------



## Tasha

Ooooh I didnt know about top shop, thank you.

I want a bump now. How can I be sixteen weeks with baby number five and have no bump. Grrrr. :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Lol I have a fat belly and a bump lol


----------



## Tasha

I am a size 14, so not tiny but no bump is annoying. Now in a few weeks I will probably be moaning I am huge, haha.

Is yours a tiny bump, or is it beginning to really take shape? :cloud9:


----------



## natalie85

Well when I have clothes on I have a lovely looking bump, but when I don't I struggle to see what's bump and what's tummy if that makes sense?! Im a size 18 If that helps lol


----------



## natalie85

Love krystal I'm so happy yoour dads yorkie is better!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Cool coalie! & thanks ! I look at those pictures all day long! I can't wait to meet the little guy!! :) 

Great news, my parents little yorkie is up walking & eating right now! He came straight to my dad this morning & is sitting with him eating! Praise the Lord! He still needs eye surgery but things are looking way better now! We are praying fpr a complete recovery other than his little eye! 

I too need to invest in bra's, I really wish they had underwire though, I hate bra's without it, I feel slouchy! I will be in 2 weddings while I am pregnant, one at the end of march & one when I'm 36 weeks at the end of June! (miserable!) then one in September after the baby is born! so I will have to find something functional that looks normal! 

I've gotten a bump the past couple weeks ... ESP noticeable whn I wear fitted or maternity clothes, people already are touching me, I haven't gained weight yet my bump is pretty big, maybe Bc I have weak Lower stomach muscles? The girl I work with who is my size but build differently is about 7 weeks further along and doesn't have much of a bump yet ... People are just different I guess! I am excited & hope it's bigger by end of march so I look pregnant in the wedding and not just like I am getting rather fat!


----------



## Tasha

Awww, that sounds lovely coalie. 

Great news Krystal, so happy for you, your parents and also your little dog cos she can have her boyfriend back soon.

You can get some with underwires, they are usually more expensive and harder to find. If you get it fitted then that should stop the slouchy feeling.

I hate people touching me any time, but more so when I am pregnant. I feel like grabbing their stomachs back :haha: And later on they always ask how far, and they never leave it at that, they always say oh your big, or oh your small (different people on the same day say opposite too), and then it makes the woman feel paranoid


----------



## natalie85

I think I did start showing quite early but not majorly obvious like now!! Saying that I would say only obvious if u knew!! 
Ahhhh I hate hate hate people touching my stomach grrrrr!!!! Esp cos I'm so paranoid they will think it's just fat!!! :0(
Is anyone playing their fab music yet for baby? I don't know if im starting a bit early??


----------



## Tasha

They wont think that, cos if they are touching they must think it is bump or they are weird and randomly go touching peoples tummy's. :haha: I have a big thing about personal space, and if your touching me your clearly in mine :haha:

I have not, but I think it is never too early. It really does work. My older twos favourite song when I when I was pregnant with my youngest was Queen's Having a good time, we would listen to it a few times a day, when she was a newborn at one point it was the only thing that would settle her. Eventually we bought her the album (widen her tastes :rofl:) and even now she loves Queen, a picture of Brian May was in the paper the other day and she shouted QUEEN. :haha: She in only two. My advice is pick what music you chose to share with baby carefully :haha:


----------



## natalie85

I completely agree!!! Get away from the stomach!!!!

I'm hoping it's gonna love my fav band!! We went to see them in dec but I think baby couldn't hear at that point unfortunately I would have only been 10ish weeks?! But I worry where I work they always have music on and it's all pop (something I can rarely stand!!!!!) and I do worry it's gonna come out and like that!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Aww my bump has started looking more like a bump but I get told that I am still small. I've had the first tummy touch today but it was ok cos she's a friend :) I haven't had any random touches... lol might have to punch someone if they did do that.


----------



## Love_Krystal

I've been reading to the baby & singing to the baby... Haven't played music yet, I'd like to get some headphones. I talk a lot, so DH & I joke that baby boy won't know what peace and quiet is & that I'll have to talk him to sleep bc he will be so used to my voice yapping constantly lol!


----------



## natalie85

Awww hahaha!! That's so sweet!! This one won't know either always some sort of noise I don't like things too quiet!!


----------



## BattyNora

Ahhh bump touchers. I've already had to grab ladies boob to shock her to stop touching me...silly cow. My body isn't free for everyone just because I'm sharing it with someone else for a few months. Personal space is BIG to me. My good friends - they can touch all they like, and I love it. If you don't even know my middle name BACK THE HELL AWAY!! Ha!

Oooh, all this clothes talk. I've decided I will be living in leggings....I'm going to go shopping and get me some nice tunic tops/long vests/dresses to live in! 

Love Krystal - awersome news about Stetson! So happy fopr you all! 

I went to my first aqua aerobics class tonight - I felt like a right berk bobbing and dancing along in the water - but blooming heck, it isn't twice as much of a workout that I expected!


----------



## DaretoDream

So ladies, when was the soonest you've felt movement? I am 16 +3 and nothing yet.


----------



## Nelle

Due the 19th with my first!!! :) I don't know the sex though... I think it might be a boy, but who knows!


----------



## natalie85

Well I've had the worst evening!!! Those pains I was having well they turned into serious pain I could hardly walk at all I still can't I went to a&e I am none the wiser to be honest he thought it was my uterius stretching??!! I have emergency scan on fri to check baby is ok but seriously the pain is when I move mainly walking so no I dont think it's a urine infection I dont think it's my uterus stretching I think maybe it's round ligament or pelvic gurldling I think it's called!!! 
What do u think???


----------



## SnapDragon

Coalie, 
Sorry that you are suffering.
Does the pain get better if you rest? 
Could it be SPD or Pelvic girdle pain? I get it on and off. It's painful and can stop you walking. You might need to see your MW about it.
MW says they can't do anything for it but you can get referred to Physio and get support bandages to help you cope if that's what it is. 
Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## yasmin13

I felt the baby move last night... I've felt movement for a few weeks now but yesterday I felt a small bump from the outside... It was so sweet :)


----------



## BattyNora

Sorry to hear you had some pain Coalie. Was it a cramping or more of a stitch? I had a stitch-type pain when walking throughout the first two months and at times it was agony - it's mainly gone now so if it's that hopefully it is just babs laying right one the edge and pushing the uterus even more!!! 

Ahhh Yasmin - very jealous! I takw it when you start feeling flutters/etc you can tells it baby??? I want some!


----------



## natalie85

Snap dragon- I asked my midwife and well she was useless basically I really thought pelvic girdle it sounds exactly like it! And she said oh no it's too early for u to get that ive read u can get it as early as 1st tri!!!
Batty Nora- it's like a constant stabbing pain when I move!!!

After a nights rest I really ache and when I move it still really hurts!!!


----------



## SnapDragon

Coalie I think your MW might be wrong too (not the words I was going to use, but as we're on a public board I'll be polite). 

I had sciatica from 9-11 weeks and then hip pain (as well as strained muscle pains) on and off from then on. Especially with walking. My MW said SPD is most likely, it can hit in first tri and stay or start then disappear and then come back in third tri. Every woman is different. 
If it keeps up, I would keep badgering your MW or maybe if she won't help, then go to your GP. I know of a couple of women who have ended up on crutches due to SPD so it's worth fighting your corner. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hey girlies! How is everyone! Sorry ive not been on past couple days ive been off work with a yukky cold and have no net at home at the mo! I hope your all ok :D ive still got my cold but came back to work  wish i didnt now! Gona have a quick catch up on the pages ive missed hehe! xx


----------



## BattyNora

I was wondering where you'd got to! Seen as you're the mumma of the thread! 

Good luck with catching up on a few days worth - I struggle if I miss an evening! :D :D


----------



## yasmin13

Aww I have my scan it a few hours... I'm so excited!
Hubby is meeting me at work in 50 mins, Have some lunch and then off we go!


----------



## Weeplin

Hey can I join? I'm due 10th August :D


----------



## emily86

hey all - just catching up, all well with me - apart from constant hunger!! 
I am always hungry, just want to eat ALL the time...... I am going to be the size of a house literally!


----------



## els1989

I am exactly the same emily86 I am hungry the whole time, I have tried eating foods that release energy slowly but that doesn't seem to help. It's awful! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ok first thing ive seen to reply to &#8211; Yasmin ive got belly laughs! Its a fab book! I think its written by someone famous in America &#8211; i didn&#8217;t recognise her but she tells it how it is! 

Congrats Love_Krystal on team blue!!!!!! 

Welcome Felicia too!!! One more to add to the list ;) and wecome ellie too!!! So lucky on the quick bfp! We waited over a year for ours to come along! 

Yasmin your scan is today isn&#8217;t it!? How exciting! Cant wait to hear from you eeeek! 

Seeing as were all doing facebooks &#8211; add me too hehe! Im samira Magrabi &#8211; the only one there &#8211; and also got my blog on there which is called &#8220;ickle bean journal&#8221; &#8211; ive been useless and not updated it for yonks though! i have it all written up on word, just not put it onto bnb or facebook yet! Needs reading over and sorting first with piocs etc ! x

And more welcomes!!! Nelle and Weeplin!! 

So &#8211; im nearly 18 weeks now! Does anyone else get baddd pains in their hips and legs from sleeping on their sides! Whenever i wake up i have to move positions coz my hips and legs hurt! Oh how i miss sleeping on my back and front sob sob sob!


----------



## SamiraNChris

PS nelle - i assumed you were 19th July? but want to check its not 19th Aug? ive put you on board as 19th july so let me know if im wrong hehe! x


----------



## appu

Hey Samira!! I am due 15th July and am on team pink :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

appu said:


> Hey Samira!! I am due 15th July and am on team pink :)

Heyyy!!! woop a pinky! we got lots of bluies in here lol! welcome :D xx


----------



## xKatie Tx

Im due 21st July :) cant wait. And I am def going to find out the sex if I can it makes life easier i think. 2weeks on monday till my 20week scan cant wait im soooo impatient lol.


----------



## SamiraNChris

xKatie Tx said:


> Im due 21st July :) cant wait. And I am def going to find out the sex if I can it makes life easier i think. 2weeks on monday till my 20week scan cant wait im soooo impatient lol.

Welcome hunni! 1 day before me :D my scan is on 4th March! cant wait to find out sex!!!!!!!!!!!!! im the same i wish it was now!!!!! i keep trying to think of ways to move it back, like call the hospital and say i cant make that date and move it closer but i know it wont work hehe! xx


----------



## SarahC82

Hey Ladies,

Can i join? I'm due 18th Aug xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

SarahC82 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Can i join? I'm due 18th Aug xx

heyyy course you can :D how are you?! xx


----------



## SarahC82

thanks Hun - I'm doing ok, sickness has finally started to calm down and i'm starting to relax a bit more, i've been so nervous but had my scan last week and everything seems to be good. Got my 20 week scan at the beginning of April and DH and i are not sure if we should find out the sex of bubs!

Hope your well?

x


----------



## Mar2010

Hi everyone, I'm brand new to BnB and very glad to have found a home already! I'm due 17 July and still feel as if its all a bit unreal, especially since I still haven't felt the baby and I can never decide if I actually have a bump or if I'm just getting fat (eating a bag of Maltesers for breakfast today certainly doesn't help!). Anyway, I look forward to following all your stories on this journey x


----------



## Vicki_g

Welcome new ladies, hello oldies! I am eating everything in sight today. Nothing is safe. And last night I had a bowl of pumpkin ravioli pasta for my tea with blobs of mozzarella and parma ham on top and I literally couldn't cram it in fast enough! Am concerned that tonight's plan of a stir-fry with vegetables is going to be woefully inadequate.


----------



## DaretoDream

Think i felt some flutters this am, but then followed by some gas.....( tmi! :blush: ) 

so don't know if it was real or me just making it up. 


Can't wait til we all know what we're having. How are all you ladies feeling today? 


I've been pretty good lately. Wishing it was warmer here so i could get outside and play with the dog.


----------



## natalie85

SnapDragon said:


> Coalie I think your MW might be wrong too (not the words I was going to use, but as we're on a public board I'll be polite).
> 
> I had sciatica from 9-11 weeks and then hip pain (as well as strained muscle pains) on and off from then on. Especially with walking. My MW said SPD is most likely, it can hit in first tri and stay or start then disappear and then come back in third tri. Every woman is different.
> If it keeps up, I would keep badgering your MW or maybe if she won't help, then go to your GP. I know of a couple of women who have ended up on crutches due to SPD so it's worth fighting your corner.
> Let us know how you get on.



Im so glad u said that I thought I was going mad!!!! I've gone right of doctors midwives everything I started getting this dull pain on mon they thought urine infec and it came back clear so why didn't they stop and think??!! Id completely forgotten that I had suffered with siatica completely this pain had made me forget everything!!!! 
Stupid question what is SPD ??


----------



## SnapDragon

Symphysis Pubis disorder, same as pelvic pain in most respects. 
It's due to the joints in your hips relaxing and getting ready for birth. I was told that sometimes there is a little too much relaxing which may cause inflamation and that what causes the pain. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/
This has a lot of info


----------



## natalie85

Thank you so much snap dragon!!! I'll read that now!!!! I'm so relieved I'm not the only one and not being a woss!! X


----------



## BattyNora

Ladies who have felt movement - have any of you experience them like gurgling bubbles in your belly? I normally only feel this when I'm hungry but the last few hours I've been getting them almost constantly, even after I ate. Thought they might be gas but nothing has...uhum....passed recently.

I would have thought it was too early for me to feel them...maybe I'm just hoping!


----------



## Twilighter<3

DaretoDream said:


> Think i felt some flutters this am, but then followed by some gas.....( tmi! :blush: )
> 
> so don't know if it was real or me just making it up.
> 
> 
> Can't wait til we all know what we're having. How are all you ladies feeling today?
> 
> 
> I've been pretty good lately. Wishing it was warmer here so i could get outside and play with the dog.

I thought i felt baby the other day but now ive convinced myself that it was wind :blush::haha:

i know i cant wait to find out what im having, its driving me crazy!

Me and you are due on the same day! :flower: we could be bump buddies? is this ur first? xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Aww your lucky Sarah! My sickness didn&#8217;t die down till about a week ago! I personally am finding out sex! Too much of a control freak not to! What would you prefer to do? If you want a surprise till when baba pops out wait but if you want to be prepared with colours, names, clothes etc then deffo find out sex haha! Im doing good thanks! Not feeling that pregnant the past couple days which isn&#8217;t nice! Making me a bit scared and i don&#8217;t have a Doppler any more to reassure myself! I borrowed one from a friend but she asked me to pass it to another pregnant friend and now i feel lost without it! Im thinking of getting one on ebay but i shouldn&#8217;t really coz money! 

Welcome Mar2010!!! And welcome to BNB too!!! Its great here your love it and be addicted like us soon ;) are you gona find out sex or you a team yellow? 

Hehe Vicki you make me laugh! My hunger comes and goes you know! Sometimes i eat all day and sometimes i eat just &#8220;normal&#8221;! today ive had cereal, an apple, a big egg salad and a couple biccies! OH is making Italian sheps pie tonight (one of my FAVS) so i cant wait to get home!!!! Whats everyone else got nom nom nom! 

OOOh daretodream congrats on the flutters!!! I want kicks! So impatient!!!!!


----------



## Twilighter<3

I know what u mean samira, my doppler is breaking, dont know what i wud do without it, its keeping me sane lol!

Im having lasagne and garlic bread and then lemon cheesecake for pud. nom nom!! :) 
itailian shepards pie sounds yummy, how is it different from normal shepards pie?? xxx


----------



## Tasha

Welcome to all the new ladies.

It sounds like those of you who have mentioned movements are experiencing movements, so exciting. The books usually say 16+ or 18+ weeks, but that is just an average. It can be early, and I dont think it is unusual, just that a lot of women are unsure for the first few weeks until they become stronger.

I went shopping with my brother today, it is his birthday so we went to Oxford Street, and I am really paying for it, my hips/pelvis feel like they are going to explode and my pubic bone might just fall out of me.

I hope yasmin's scan went well.

How are you all?


----------



## yasmin13

Hi everyone! My scan went well. Baby is as baby should be... So I had a feeling that I was having a boy and it turned out that I am in team...


----------



## yasmin13

BLUE! I cried when I saw him.


----------



## Tasha

Awwwwww :cloud9: :cloud9: congratulations Yasmin


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Yasmin!! Lots and lots of boys due in the summer :D


----------



## lizzies29

Hi im lizzie, im due july 12th and we are team blue

Hope all you ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Yasmin!! We are going to have a summe full of energetic little boys :)


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks ladies xx We bought a few boy clothes today :) Hubby and I are happy. So are there no more scans after this. Wish I could see him again. I cant wait for July now.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Italian sheps pie is made quite similar, mince, browned then tinned tommys, red wine, garlic, onion carrot, mushroom and basil! Then instead of proper mash you use sweet potatos mashed with milk and parmesan cheese! Im not joking it is amazing! its a gino d&#8217;acampo recipe! I love him lol! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEK yasmin thats fab news!!! Your feelings were right!!!!!!!!!!!!! One more point for the blue team hehe!!!! 

Welcome Lizzies too!!! Another blue hehe! 

How is everyone today?! I had a tiny bit of sickness today nooooo! Not too bad considering its gone from every day to only once or twice a week! 18 weeks today too woop! 2 more weeks till my scan! Still seems like forever!!!!!! xx


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls.

Yay, for buying blue Yasmin. What did you buy?

Weclome Lizzie, and congrats on your little boy.

Oh no Samira, I hope you feel better now? Happy 18 weeks!! Two weeks will fly by, what date is it?

My gender scan is in two days, sooooooo excited. My first is a boy, and I have had three girls since, so figuring probably another girl, even more so with all these blue bumps, gotta even it up.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Tasha said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Yay, for buying blue Yasmin. What did you buy?
> 
> Weclome Lizzie, and congrats on your little boy.
> 
> Oh no Samira, I hope you feel better now? Happy 18 weeks!! Two weeks will fly by, what date is it?
> 
> My gender scan is in two days, sooooooo excited. My first is a boy, and I have had three girls since, so figuring probably another girl, even more so with all these blue bumps, gotta even it up.

Thanks hunni! still nicely bunged up but dont feel as bad as i did thankfully! its on the 4th March at 8.15 nice n early so no waiting all day hehe! ive booked the day off so i can go shopping after hehe! ooooh 2 days how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope its a blue for you even it out hehe! what do you find easier - boys or girls lol xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls!
How's everyone?
Wow, seems like a lot of us are on Team Blue! Exciting :)


----------



## els1989

Hi girls I just am so happy this morning and have to announce that my OH felt the baby kicking away last night :) so glad that he is able to share the experience now. Hope you are all ok :) xx


----------



## yasmin13

We bought some baby rompers, tshirts, shoes and bibs :) Will buy more soon!

Now finding a name that hubby and I agree on will be difficult!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy waitin4astork! Really good thanks so glad its the weekend! No plans but still yay! I hope im gona be joining you all on team blue soon hehe! 

Els1988 congrats on the kicking!!!! I want to feel it let alone my OH hehe!!! 

Aww yasmin im the same with my OH! We always reel off names and i hate his and he hates mine! Were gona have a nightmare when the time comes!!!!! What names do yuo like? xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

It sounds like you will be Samira- sounded like you might be on Team Blue at your last scan! Bet you can't wait to get it confirmed ;)
I've got a day out tomorrow with a group of friends- there'll be 7 of us actually! Think it's going to be a girly, chatty day with a bit of shopping thrown in :)


----------



## yasmin13

I havent thought of any names... I decided to not think about it until we knew the gender so I will look into it at the weekend... but hubby does have different taste to mine!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Congrats on team blue yasmin!!

I am still going Pink crazy, I am buying everything cute and girly that i see!

I have been feeling flutters for the last few days aswell, its amazing!


----------



## yasmin13

Thanks TaNasha... I love baby girls clothes... they are just so adorable!


----------



## TaNasha

DH just rolls his eyes and sighs when i come home with bags full of pink


----------



## Tasha

I am glad it is early, plenty of time for shopping then. 

I dont think the sex makes a difference, my little boy was a easy baby, my first little girl was tough cos she had reflux which she was under hospital care for, my youngest slept through the night from night two, so easy too. And they are all easy now as children.

We have names sorted :thumbup:

TaNasha I love girly clothes too, what sorts of things have you bought. :cloud9: Flutterings.

There are so many more cute boys clothes now though, than when I had my little boy in 2004. I have seen this really cute shirt/vest in Next that I love for a boy.


----------



## yasmin13

What names do you have Tasha?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Tasha said:


> I am glad it is early, plenty of time for shopping then.
> 
> I dont think the sex makes a difference, my little boy was a easy baby, my first little girl was tough cos she had reflux which she was under hospital care for, my youngest slept through the night from night two, so easy too. And they are all easy now as children.
> 
> We have names sorted :thumbup:
> 
> TaNasha I love girly clothes too, what sorts of things have you bought. :cloud9: Flutterings.
> 
> There are so many more cute boys clothes now though, than when I had my little boy in 2004. I have seen this really cute shirt/vest in Next that I love for a boy.

I think ive got that vest / shirt?! is it blue checkered? and we also got a white shirt with the roll up sleeves haha! its so cute as it looks exactly like what daddy wears! naughty i know getting blue already but when the woman at out 12 week told us she was pretty sure it was blue we bought something hehe! doesnt matter if its not as i got so many friends pregs 1 is bound to have a boy!!!!


----------



## MrsFleet

Hi ladies

Can i join please. I am Carrie and i am due to have my first baby on the 11th August.

x


----------



## SamiraNChris

MrsFleet said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can i join please. I am Carrie and i am due to have my first baby on the 11th August.
> 
> x

hellooo!!! welcome hunni!!! and congrats too :D xx


----------



## MrsFleet

Thank you for the welcome, it has taken me a while to join as i didnt want to jinx anything but have decided to go with the flow now!! 

So here is a little bit about me....

My husband and i got married in July last year and were planning on starting to try and conceive around our first anniversary but we had a very happy accident and things have moved along much quicker than planned.

We are not planning on finding out what we are having although hubby really wants to!! I just love the idea of a surprise although the curiousity is there, but i can stay strong it is only 25 weeks to go! 

My husband already has a 13 year old son Dylan who lives with us and as much as i love him it will be lovely to have my own child!! 

Am looking forward to getting to know you ladies throughout this time x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, so many team blues!!! TaNasha I think you're the only one who's team pink- I can't help but look at pretty dresses and wonder if I'll ever get to buy some, but boys stuff is super cute too!

I'm having a HORRIBLE day today! DS caught the stomach bug and has been throwing up all day! We took a quick trip to the drugstore to get some pedialite and he threw up in the car and then in the store. By the time we got home, we were both soaked in puke and my car is disgusting!!! Ugh, I feel so bad for him because he's just miserable!!


----------



## dena37

Hello all. I just joined the bump and am so excited to be here. I am due August 12th and will get my 20 week u/s on March 22nd. I can hardly wait. I am 15 weeks today. Went to doctor and found out I've gained a total of 7 lbs, all of which has been in the last 4 weeks. I still only weight 116 so I'm not too worried, but still.... How much weight has everyone else gained so far?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! All the shopping is so exciting! They are becoming more and more real by the moment!! I bought two bags of blue on my day off :) oh and a couple of pink things for our sweet niece! Haha i've shopped for my 3 nephews for the past 5 years, buying almost their entire wardrobes literally... Our baby will get to wear lots of that but my sister will want the clothes back (uggh for keeping up with clothes and whose things are whose!) and I want him to have special things of his own too :) I can't wait to put them on him! 

I've been feeling the baby move a ton especially the past 2 weeks, but had it not been for the u/s I wouldn't have been sure it was the baby bc it's slightly painful/uncomfortable! I mean occasionally he flips and it feels fluttery but a lot of the time he balls up really low on the left side of my pelvis right against my hip bone and it feels like a cramp or like I'm sore from
running... Then he kicks my bladder & lately even into my back some with his perfect tiny little feet! I can hear him moving like crazy on the Doppler at night, I usuallu have to chase him with it! DH loves it to, although I wish he could feel the exciting yet painful kicks that go along with it! Haha 

We have pretty much agreed on names which was shocking bc we are very different people, but we had our first names picked out since our first discussion when we found out & they've sort of stuck! 

Welcome all the new ladies!! Congrats!! & yay on a scan soon Tasha!! 

I haven't gained weight, I've lost about 4-5 lbs. Not intentionally, & I hvent been sick. Just eating healthier since I got pregnant, but I am overweight already, so I do not need to gain lots of weight... Maybe 10-15 lbs... That's my goal anyways. My new job is extrememly active (after working last night I could barely walk my back hurt so bad! It was busy!!) so baby & I get lots of good exercise!


----------



## BattyNora

I'm going to go and have a catch up - but I went to the baby show in London yesterday and was a little naughty! 

All this "not getting anything until June" went out the window! BUT...I ended up saving £300 - £220 of that on a pram/buggy!!

For £500 I got a Britax B Smart, carry cot, CAR SEAT, raincovers, cosy toe, and car seat belted base....it was SUCH a deal!! I was set on a Silver Cross, but trying out it was just too bulky for me; and we had wanted to Britax car seat as I had written a technology story where it came out best on safety..Now I've got a GORGEOUS buggy and spent less money than I would have on everything anyway!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## BattyNora

Congrats Yasmin! We're a bit blue aren't we!! Sure the girlies will catch up in no time! 

Samira - blurgh for sickness. I had a bad nausea day, but yay it's not all the time still for you! Good lord that shephards pie sounds gorgeous. Hmmmmm, fooooood.

Els - amazing about the kicking! So nice OH can now feel involved! Did he get excited? 

Krystal...so jealous with the movement!!! I've put on about 7lbs now..which I'm a little ashamed at..3lb was this week!! I'm desperately making sure I get my veggies but worried I'm doing harm!


----------



## marie_wills

Hi ladies, So far I've gained about 5 pounds, but I'm expecting things to move a bit faster from now on, I'm hoping not to put much more than 2 stone on in total.

Had the bloods for downs back this morning.... just said I'm classed as low risk, no figures or anything so might as the midwife what the exacts were but soooooo relieved I'm low risk, just the anomaly scan to get through now :)

Has everyone started to show yet? I think baby is still low down but slowly moving up, still beneth my belly button though, still not told work officially yet, hoping to do that at maybe 18/19 weeks. When are you all / have you told work??


----------



## Squeeker

I've told everyone at work except my boss, as he's out of the country for the next few weeks. I'll need to tell him when he gets back... no hiding it now!


----------



## MrsFleet

Hi I told people at work straight after my 12 week scan, i was feeling so rubbish thought it was best to tell them so that they didnt think i was just feigning illness the whole time. Nice to have girlies to talk to about it too! 

How is everyone feeling today?
Had a headache for the last two days but it seems to have gone away today thankfully, just in time for the weekend. 

Glad about that as have two parties to go to tonight, a lady at work is retiring plus my best friend got engaged in New York on Valentines Day so she is having a little bash. Could be tough as i struggle to stay awake past 9.30pm but will give it a go!! 

x


----------



## DaretoDream

Twilighter<3 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Think i felt some flutters this am, but then followed by some gas.....( tmi! :blush: )
> 
> so don't know if it was real or me just making it up.
> 
> 
> Can't wait til we all know what we're having. How are all you ladies feeling today?
> 
> 
> I've been pretty good lately. Wishing it was warmer here so i could get outside and play with the dog.
> 
> I thought i felt baby the other day but now ive convinced myself that it was wind :blush::haha:
> 
> i know i cant wait to find out what im having, its driving me crazy!
> 
> Me and you are due on the same day! :flower: we could be bump buddies? is this ur first? xxxClick to expand...

Hey hun! Yeah that'd be great, hi buddy!!! Do you have your scan booked yet for your gender? or are you not finding out? :flower:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Yeah i have the scan on 11th March, cant wait to find out!! are you finding out? xx


----------



## Mum2miller

my scan is on the 4th i am definitely finding out, we have already been told 80% girl at 14 weeks i guess it is still pretty early then so we are really looking forward to our next scan. My husband often works overseas though so i am hoping he is going to be home to come with me. It will be just my luck that he has been home all this month and then the day before he will find out he has to go. The last couple of days i have really started feeling the baby moving and not just inside but with my hand on my tummy i can feel slight movements too. No kicking yet but plenty of movement plus you can see when the baby is on one side or the other cause that side is really firm and the other side is a little more sunken and softer hehe. Cant wait to feel the first kick.


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> my scan is on the 4th i am definitely finding out, we have already been told 80% girl at 14 weeks i guess it is still pretty early then so we are really looking forward to our next scan. My husband often works overseas though so i am hoping he is going to be home to come with me. It will be just my luck that he has been home all this month and then the day before he will find out he has to go. The last couple of days i have really started feeling the baby moving and not just inside but with my hand on my tummy i can feel slight movements too. No kicking yet but plenty of movement plus you can see when the baby is on one side or the other cause that side is really firm and the other side is a little more sunken and softer hehe. Cant wait to feel the first kick.

I can't wait to feel movement either! that'll be so awesome! ha at 14 weeks they told my sil that she was having a boy. At her 20 week- it became a girl. :haha: so when we were at 13 weeks i didn't even bother asking- because i figured it'd be wrong because they really can't tell until 16 weeks, and i was afraid they'd get my hopes up. Just hoping baby cooperates for the scan!!!




Twilighter<3 said:


> Yeah i have the scan on 11th March, cant wait to find out!! are you finding out? xx

yeah our scan is march 23rd :) we are totally excited about it.


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi Ladies ..

Thought u might find this interesting .. according to obstetrician and author Dr Gordon Bourne it takes an average of 150 contractions to deliver your first baby, 75 for a second or third , 50 for a fourth or fifth and 30 to 40 for subsequent children .. interesting .. have a great week.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey everyone! Been away for a week and feels like I've missed loads!! :)

So this last week has been great - finally know for certain I've felt baby move :) especially when I drink cold water and fanta lemon :) :) forgot how this felt lol

What's been going on with everyone?


----------



## BattyNora

All you ladies with movement. I got so excited the other day and shouted at other half that I think I'd felt it move....then parped!! I was do disappointed, but I managed to giggle my little arse off! 

I think I've JUST started to show...and people who know have been "oooohh look, the start of a bump"! 

Glad to hear it isn't just me with headaches - it's been constant to 6 days now. I'm going to sleep with a cold flannel.

One month to go until our scan...I'm so done with waiting now! We keep changing our mind about finding out...don't know what to do!


----------



## marie_wills

BattyNora, I went for a wonder round the shops today and all the clothes are in boy / girl sections, the neutral stuff seems to be very limited.... I just think with knowing what your having you can plan for the arrival a bit better :) Also if you find out, that doesn't mean you have to tell everyone else, could keep it a secret :) When's your scan? Mines on 14th March, I am literally ticking the days off :D


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, I had my gender scan. It was amazing, everything is perfect. And we got some gorgeous pictures, of course it helps that SHE is beautiful. Yep, girly number four, my little boy was a bit upset at first, he feels out numbered and was hopeful for a brother, but once I told him about all the things he can do with her (feed, pick clothes, toys, help get to sleep etc) because he is a big boy now and will be seven by then he was back to being excited. :cloud9:

It was just amazing to watch, and she looks so much like my Honey (born sleeping), the other three have their daddy's nose but Honey and this little one have mine.

I will add photos in the morning, so tired now. 

Hope you're all okay?


----------



## BattyNora

Tasha, congratualtions! That's just made me definately find out the sex!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you hun, it is a tough decision to make, but it will help my other children plus I struggle to feel this is real cos of all my loses, and it really is helping me with that. Before now I have felt excited but not that pit of your stomach is going a bit mad cos your so excited feeling, which I have now :cloud9: I can not wait to meet her.


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> I think I've JUST started to show...and people who know have been "oooohh look, the start of a bump"!
> 
> Glad to hear it isn't just me with headaches - it's been constant to 6 days now. I'm going to sleep with a cold flannel.

I found out how obvious my bump was on tuesday -- because my mother told me that i can't wear the shirt i was wearing anymore because of how FAT i am. Nice!!! :rofl: nothing else i can do but laugh right?

I get the headaches usually the same day each week- on wednesday nights, i just start feeling ick and get a small headache but it lasts all night long. The last 3 days i've been having dizzy spells.




marie_wills said:


> BattyNora, I went for a wonder round the shops today and all the clothes are in boy / girl sections, the neutral stuff seems to be very limited.... I just think with knowing what your having you can plan for the arrival a bit better :) Also if you find out, that doesn't mean you have to tell everyone else, could keep it a secret :) When's your scan? Mines on 14th March, I am literally ticking the days off :D

I have found nothing in neutral (that is cute anyway) for me to pick up! so frustrated about that. There are wonderful sales all the time and i can't buy any of them because they are so NOT neutral clothes. ONE more month til the scan- it's taking forever isn't it?



Tasha said:


> Hey girls, I had my gender scan. It was amazing, everything is perfect. And we got some gorgeous pictures, of course it helps that SHE is beautiful. Yep, girly number four, my little boy was a bit upset at first, he feels out numbered and was hopeful for a brother, but once I told him about all the things he can do with her (feed, pick clothes, toys, help get to sleep etc) because he is a big boy now and will be seven by then he was back to being excited. :cloud9:
> 
> It was just amazing to watch, and she looks so much like my Honey (born sleeping), the other three have their daddy's nose but Honey and this little one have mine.
> 
> I will add photos in the morning, so tired now.
> 
> Hope you're all okay?

Tasha that's so great that you found out and are so happy!!!! that's wonderful!!! i am secretly hoping for a girl while dh is quite openly hoping for a boy! Either way, we will be happy. :) can't wait to see your photos!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Morning girls!

On the subject of a bump, I had people saying to me 'ooh, you aren't showing at all' and 'you can't even tell that you're pregnant' right up until a couple of weeks ago. Then out of nowhere, I've popped and now have this big bump! Goodness only knows how big I'll be by the end- eek!


----------



## AndreaBat

Tasha .. Congrats hon .. great news


----------



## AndreaBat

.. 16 weeks and 4 days pregnant today and i just cant wait to feel my little man kick. Have to admit I am very crampy (more than usual) today so something must be happening in there but i just want to feel those butterflies everybody talks about or something other than gas and wind bubbles ! Ive tried the cold orange juice, cold water, lying on my side and nothing yet .. sniff sniff ..


----------



## yasmin13

Congratulations on your baby girl Tasha! Will you do any shopping or do you have lots of things from previous 3 that you will use?

I feel a bit down today... got my ACCA exam result and I failed by 3 marks!! :growlmad:


----------



## BattyNora

Oh blimey Yasmin, that must be gutting. My firend went through the ACCA and it's no easy feat. Can you re-take? How long would you have to wait?


----------



## yasmin13

I can retake in June but it means I'll be doing 3 exams in the same month now... dont know how well I will cope with that. Need to do some serious thinking... ergh feel so annoyed...! Surely they could have 3 marks somewhere?? I've never failed an exam before so I feel a disappointed!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you all for the congrats.

Andrea, the gas like feeling means those flutters are not far away.

Yasmin, I am so sorry, I think three marks must make it harder as you were so close :hugs::hugs: Will you retake? 

I have absolutely nothing, because of all my loses I gave it away thinking I was stopping TTC. So lots of shopping. 

Here are the pictures;

That is HER girly bits!!
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/girlybits.jpg

This is her hiding.
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/Bubblehiding.jpg

Her yawning
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/Bubbleisayawnyhead.jpg

And her beautiful, smiling face. 
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/Bubblesbeautifulface.jpg


----------



## yasmin13

She looks beautiful :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you.

Three exams in one month is a lot, I know my concentration isnt fab by that time in pregnancy. I wish there was something I could say to help.


----------



## yasmin13

I might postpone one subject... Will have to reorganise my diary. Grrr... not what I wanted but yeah 3 in one month is a lot and I will also be very close to my due date by then so again not sure how I will be able to cope. Might phone college and change my tuition so I study at the end of the year instead... too much to deal with.


----------



## yasmin13

Having such a crap day today and I've ben feeling down... hubby is so great he sent me my fav song on email to cheer me up :)

I love him so much... Lol I feel emotional now. I started crying like a baby the weekend too. Saturday night hubby had to hold me whilst I cried rivers! Emotions are just running wild!


----------



## AndreaBat

:thumbup::thumbup: Tasha :thumbup::thumbup: how absolutely awesome are those pics .. u must be so so happy .. :wacko:

I am so confused because when my gynae showewd me the boy bits on my little man they look like girl bits according to your pic so maybe my b/f is RIGHT - he is convinced gynae has got it wring and we are having a girl :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Yasmin :hugs::hugs: It is normal, hormones (I am allowed to say that as a fellow pregnant woman :winkwink::haha:)

I am really happy Andrea. How many weeks were you? Our LO is a girl, the sonographer was 100% sure, and so am. See how it looks like a hamburger (the way my friend described it :haha:), there is a gap between the two outer bits, with a small bit in the middle. Boys dont have that gap, maybe google some pics of both girl and boys.


----------



## yasmin13

Ahaha now if a man said 'its your hormones' I'd get annoyed. I think someone once said is it that time of the month when I was annoyed and I wanted to punch him!


----------



## sequeena

Tasha CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Should of done, it would of helped. :haha: Any one (even females) that are not pregnant are not allowed to utter those words to pregnant women. Just not allowed. :rofl:


----------



## yasmin13

I so agree! :)


----------



## yasmin13

How are you today?


----------



## Tasha

I am okay thank you, still on best rest but up and about a bit. Really tired recently, wondering if everyone is the same or my anaemia is getting worse.


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I was tired all weekend. Sometime I get a sudden feeling of tiredness and my eyes just want to close. It's comes on so quick too!


----------



## sequeena

I'm really tired too hun but don't think I'm anaemic... my sister used to take the seven seas tonic each day (it's orange flavoured) and it helped with her anaemia. I wonder if it can do the same for you x


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. I am tired all the time, and because my anaemia was really bad (hb was 4 in July 10, 3 in Feb 09) I need to keep an eye out so I can get an infusion before it gets too bad. 

Thank you sequeena, I have an appointment on Friday so will ask if it can be taken in pregnancy and with my meds.

How are you?


----------



## sequeena

I hope you can! I think you only need to take a tablespoon or 2 each day x

I'm not too bad, had a freak out this morning because I had a pain in the right of my abdomen but it's gone now. I think I pulled a muscle there or something.

My next scan is March 1st. I hope the fluid is fine and baby is ok!


----------



## Vicki_g

Afternoon ladies, and congrats Tasha - and thanks for the 'hamburger' lesson too, as a first-timer I wouldn't have a clue! 

I feel tired today which I blame on spending all day yesterday at my friend's house eating a massive lunch. My belly seems bigger than ever too but feel flab rather than bub. 

On the plus side, I've heard my little galloping horse on a doppler and I went out at lunchtime and bought them a beautiful cuddy doggy from The Little White Company as my present for them. I realise it's a daft thing to buy when there's so much else but I just wanted to get something nice and cute before I have to start on all the breast pumps and maternity pads!


----------



## yasmin13

I've managed to get some pics on my Pc... here's the ones from last weeks scan...
 



Attached Files:







Baby 20.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yasmin13

And here are some of my bump at 18+2

They are a bit dark... bad lighting.
 



Attached Files:







18+2.JPG
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 2









18+2weeks.JPG
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 1









08.02.11.JPG
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## yasmin13

I seem to be much bigger now though, I'll try and get some more recent pics on.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats tasha on another little girl :) Yasmin I'm sorry your test didn't go well :( 

I've been a bit emotional this weekend. It's been a long one though! I worked Friday night & was so exhausted. Then found out a dear friend of ours passed away, he was in his 80's but my heart was sad for his sweet wife. Then one of my best friends was having problems with her stepmom who treats her terribly, & another of my best friends dad went to have a cancer removal surgery but they couldn't remove it bc it had spread... It is stage 4 & they are sending him to a cancer research hospital in Texas as a last hope. He is not old & he is like family to all of us girls (there are 7 of us that are best friends) ... So it's just been emotional! 

We got started on renovating our new house that was exciting, minus the fact that I'm
not allowed in there without a mask due to dust and mold etc ...

I can't wait for my next scan march 9th!! I am sad bc we couldn't get our scan on a Friday when dh is off (most ob dr's offices here in us are open m-th & half a day on Friday then closed for weekend) ... So it's on a random Wednesday so I'll have to go alone unless I can find someone to go with me ... I'm not afraid to go alone I just don't like the idea of him not being able to be there!! 

I can't wait til you all have your scans!! By the end of this month we will all know what we are having!!(except the team yellows of course) then we can all shop shop shop! Haha


----------



## DaretoDream

Your photos of the baby Tasha are wonderful! love them!

i can't wait til our scan! a month away!

Krystal- i'm so sorry you're going through a rough time right now. :(


----------



## yasmin13

Krystal - Sorry about your week.


----------



## BattyNora

Yasmin - Lovely pics. Is the last one showing a yawn???? So cute

Krsytal - Sorry to hear about your really rough week :hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

Lol if he's anything like his father it probably is a yawn! Aww I wish we could have more scans!


----------



## Vicki_g

Cute! Don't babies look so comfy in these scan pics?! All snoozy and cosy. Sometimes wish I was tucked up like that!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, beautiful pictures yasmin, and I'm sorry Love_Krystal, I hope things start turning around for you!

I have had a horrible weekend! My son had the stomach flu on friday that I caught on saturday- only I ended up in the emergency room. I had blood in the toilet and severe pains in my stomach. I ended up on an IV, but baby is fine, they did a scan and blood work and everything is fine. I took the day off work today to try to get better and I can't seem to get myself off the couch!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Just quickly popping in to say hi! 

Hope mommies are babies are doing well!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc i'm so sorry! that's horrific! glad you are better now- relax!!!! you deserve it, stay on that couch!


----------



## yasmin13

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, beautiful pictures yasmin, and I'm sorry Love_Krystal, I hope things start turning around for you!
> 
> I have had a horrible weekend! My son had the stomach flu on friday that I caught on saturday- only I ended up in the emergency room. I had blood in the toilet and severe pains in my stomach. I ended up on an IV, but baby is fine, they did a scan and blood work and everything is fine. I took the day off work today to try to get better and I can't seem to get myself off the couch!

Aww... hope you get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## BattyNora

TTC...Do not be lifting even a strand of hair off of that couch! Rest up hun and get yourself well!


----------



## marie_wills

DaretoDream



> I have found nothing in neutral (that is cute anyway) for me to pick up! so frustrated about that. There are wonderful sales all the time and i can't buy any of them because they are so NOT neutral clothes. ONE more month til the scan- it's taking forever isn't it?

I'm doing so well managing to refrain from buying anything, I just think once I know what I'm having I can narrow the selection right down :) 

It sure is, 3 weeks today for me , when's your scan? I take it you'll be finding out too :) Ooooo I'm sooooo excited to find out :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Neutral clothing really annoys me... to me when I was looking at neutral stuff before I found out Stephen was a boy, it all looked really girly to me! :-/


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hey girlies!!! How is everyone!!! Sorry not been on midsum since Friday i think! I don&#8217;t really go on net over the weekend and haven&#8217;t had time at work to catch up yet! But here i am!!! So gona have a catch up now!!! 

Welcome Dena!!! Im not sure on my current weight gain, haven&#8217;t weighed myself for a few weeks! I plan to tonight when i go to MIL;s though as she has scales so will let you know!!! 

Hi Marie_wills!!! Congrats on the low risk! Great feeling to get them results isn&#8217;t it!!! Ive deffo started to show! I didn&#8217;t think it was that bad till i went to see my mum last night and she was like ohhh myyyy godddd! Are you sure yoiur meant to be that big at 18 weeks! I didn&#8217;t show till i was at least 20 bla bla as mums do LOL she does the dreaded belly rubs too but i don&#8217;t mind so much as she is my mum lol! when OH&#8217;s brother does it i HATE it! My work doesn&#8217;t really know yet! My dad is my boss so he knows but he wasn&#8217;t too happy and obviously hasn&#8217;t spread the news! Im not gona say anything will wait till ppl start to notice my stomach and have the guts to say something hehehe! Then i can go....what do you mean?? 

Ooooh mum to miller your scan is the same day as mine!! Its getting so close but sfeels so far at the same time! Less than 2 weeks! 

OOOOOOOh tasha congrats!!!! Poor little boy though hehe wants a playmate! Your pics are amazing!!!!!

Yasmin im so sorry about your exam results! 3 marks how harsh! Do you get to have a retake?

Krystal im so sorry about your friend! I think the same news is due to come my way very soon! An old lady who used to look after me when i was younger who must be in her 90s now hasn&#8217;t been in contact for ages and she NEVER misses my birthday or Christmas card and we have heard nothing and cant get hold of her so we are on the investigation route at the mo to try find her relatives! Im so so sorry it must be so hard for you! At least the renovation will keep you occupied! I LOVE renovating houses im so jealous! Our house is complete and i hate it LOL cant wait to move again next year and get another house to do up hehe! 

Goodness TTC im so sorry you had to go through that too! So glad everything is ok!!! I hope u feel better soon, try and rest xx

So how is everyone today?! Im feeling quite happy for some reason but im sure that will disappear by the end of the day due to my ploppy job! All i want is the day to end when im here! And the weather is pissing me off now too! Its always so miserable! I want sun and warmth!!!!!!!! Too much wet stuff at the mo! xx


----------



## yasmin13

I want sun too!!! I think the weather is horrible all week and I forgot my brolly at home too :wacko:

I will retake in December instead of June... I think June might be too much for me as I will have another two to do then and I will be close to my due date.


----------



## TaNasha

Hi girls! 

My bellow has ballooned over night! I love it!

I am so scared of streching all my clothes too much though, so I think I will go and buy a few simple t shirts and tops and so on at Primark, which can stretch away and I can through away afterwards. I LOVE my clothes, and they are far too precious to ruin!

Last night I had this weird feeling around my belly button again. Sometimes it gets quite painfull! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I will ask if this is normal. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey everyone! I'm good today, feel a bit light headed and headachey again which is annoying but I haven't got time to mope around (like last time! lol) I've also gotta start my uni assignment but have nooooooooooooo motivation! :( 

that weird feeling around your belly button TaNasha might be your belly stretching? Especially as now your belly will be getting bigger with baby :)


----------



## marie_wills

Thanks SamiraNChris :) really pleased, I'm planning oh telling work on Monday, so that I can get the time off for appointments and get a risk assessment done , I could do with a better chair :) I'm staggering telling people so I get to see their reactions without people finding out from other people I'm asking everyone ive told to keep it quiet :)

CharlieKeys I know exactly what you mean, I see neutral things that would do but pretty plain and boring lol roll on 14th march :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

IT's harder now.. cause we agreed last night not to find out ... so the way to solve that is buy one set of pink babygros, one set of blue and then when baby pops out we can go shopping :D I wouldn't buy neutral stuff... it's nice to have colour :D


----------



## DaretoDream

marie_wills said:


> DaretoDream
> 
> 
> 
> I have found nothing in neutral (that is cute anyway) for me to pick up! so frustrated about that. There are wonderful sales all the time and i can't buy any of them because they are so NOT neutral clothes. ONE more month til the scan- it's taking forever isn't it?
> 
> I'm doing so well managing to refrain from buying anything, I just think once I know what I'm having I can narrow the selection right down :)
> 
> It sure is, 3 weeks today for me , when's your scan? I take it you'll be finding out too :) Ooooo I'm sooooo excited to find out :)Click to expand...

Yes i haven't bought anything either :( Just wanted to have one baby clothing piece... but i was good. And 1 month from tomorrow i get my scan. :) Can't wait!!! also nervous bubs won't cooperate- and we still won't know. having a few dreams lately with 5 year old girl following me around. So thinking it's a girl right now.





CharlieKeys said:


> Neutral clothing really annoys me... to me when I was looking at neutral stuff before I found out Stephen was a boy, it all looked really girly to me! :-/

I am starting to believe they don't have ANY neutral around here- everytime i look, it's all either boy or girl. Nothing even remotely close to neutral.




CharlieKeys said:


> Hey everyone! I'm good today, feel a bit light headed and headachey again which is annoying but I haven't got time to mope around (like last time! lol) I've also gotta start my uni assignment but have nooooooooooooo motivation! :(



I had 2 of those light headed days last week. ANd actually i think i'm having one today too, just haven't been up long enough to really experience it. They are icky.


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> IT's harder now.. cause we agreed last night not to find out ... so the way to solve that is buy one set of pink babygros, one set of blue and then when baby pops out we can go shopping :D I wouldn't buy neutral stuff... it's nice to have colour :D

oh i know my idea of 'neutral' is green and yellow :) I like colors. I can't imagine NOT finding out though.


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol see neutral here is probably whites and pale yellows, but they have frills on or designs that to me just scream little girl! 

It was a hard decision, I've wanted to find out but then I thought instead of paying £80 on a gender scan, we can use that on other stuff that's far more important! He was going on about finding out at the 4D scan which we'll be having at about 29/30 weeks - but then there's 10 weeks left so what's the point :D 

You've not got long to find out now though - any ideas on what you're having? :)


----------



## AndreaBat

TaNasha said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> My bellow has ballooned over night! I love it!
> 
> I am so scared of streching all my clothes too much though, so I think I will go and buy a few simple t shirts and tops and so on at Primark, which can stretch away and I can through away afterwards. I LOVE my clothes, and they are far too precious to ruin!
> 
> Last night I had this weird feeling around my belly button again. Sometimes it gets quite painfull! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I will ask if this is normal.
> 
> How is everyone else?

:wacko::wacko: was wondering if you could post on what the weird feeling around the belly button is . i also have had it now for 2 days .. thanks :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Pumpkin Patch has some beautiful things that are proper neutral and some colours too. 

Naomi-Mae (my five year old) bought the baby some bits today, it kinda scares me tbh.


----------



## yasmin13

Aww what did your 5 year old buy?


----------



## Tasha

She bought two sleepsuits, three bibs, and a dummy. She stood for ages choosing.


----------



## yasmin13

Aww she is so cute! She's looking forward to having her little sister :)


----------



## Vicki_g

I'm working on the basis that I will get some neutral basics like babygros to keep us going for a short while and all the gender-specific stuff will come as gifts once bubs has arrived! 

For the going-home outfit bub will just be in a babygro, one of his/her great-gran's knitted items and I will buy one pink and one blue hat so they have something suitable! I'm not really a pink fan though so won't be dashing out to buy a ton of pink stuff anyway! Plus I also figure that I can get through those sleepless nights initially by online shopping for gender-specific baby clothes and bits and bobs. Will spend a fortune...


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone just a quick hello!!!
I had my first actual kick!!!! WOW!!!!! sooooooooo happy!!! 
other than that i have a horrible cold and ache all over!!!! 
and a woman at work today pointed at my stomach and said OMG!!! lol how embarrassing i am getting huge now!!!!
xx


----------



## estar

hey Natalie/Coalie:)...That is AWESOME! I am so ready for my first kick!


----------



## natalie85

i wasnt sure at first really felt like a thud from the inside i asked a few friends and they said thats exactly how they described their kicks!! then sure enough i had 2 more kicks!!
i cant wait for DH to feel and for them to be more regular!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

:) I can't wait for my first kick! so jealous!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ooh, first kicks... I can't wait. I really am not a happy pregnant lady, but when you start to feel baby move all the time its hard not to enjoy being pregnant a little!


----------



## SamiraNChris

ahhh congrats hunni!!!! i cant wait to feel my first kick!!!! i always lay at night trying really hard to feel something laying still but nothing booooo!!! 

i just want next week to be here now and then i can say my scan is this week hehe! x


----------



## My4thmiracle

Only just found this thread.

I'm due 4th July, I'm team yellow, still undecided if I want to know.

Hello to you all xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone. I'm due 16th August. Hope you are all having good pregnancies :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

helloooo!!! yay 2 more girlies! welcome and congrats :) hope you are both well!!! xx


----------



## Leanne09

Hi everyone :) can I join ur list? Due on 7th Aug (ignore my ticker it's a day out, put me bk a day at 12 wk scan) team yellow for now. Hope to find out the sex at our next scan at the end of March!!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey I haven't read any of the previous pages because, frankly, I'm lazy :rofl: Lol. 

My name's Claire, married to Alan and my son, who'll be 3 next mont cry:) is called Jayden.

I'm currently Team Yellow but I'm very impatient so having a gender scan on Saturday! My due date is the 13th August and I'm sooo excited! xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi all! I'm Sarah, live in the UK with my hubby, and we're expecting our first baby on *August 16th*... two weeks after our second wedding anniversary & three days after my birthday!


----------



## ProudMommy26

I just found your thread on the second trimester board. Thought I'd pop in and say Hello!! :) Haven't been on this site for long, but have found it really helpful and everyone is so friendly. It's nice to know you're not going through pregnancy on your own lol. x
And P.S My name is Heather and I'm 26 from the UK. This is my third pregnancy :)


----------



## Barbles

Im here!! haha

So Im Amanda, 24, engaged to my wonderful man and have a 3 year old called Phoebe.

We got a busy year ahead with a new baby, finishing our house, moving into our new house and starting wedding planning and I cant wait for any of it.

Scan in less than two weeks, cant wait to see baba again and find out what what we are having, I'm getting serious boy vibes. 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii everyone! :)

How's everyone doing today? After my day from hell yesterday :( - Stephen just wouldn't stop screaming for about 6 hours (and that's no exaggeration!) he's a lot happier today! He's got a cold coming we think so he was being extra clingy and wanting constant attention and cause he didn't get it all the time it was a constant scream fest :( Anyways I'm/he is feeling a lot better today....

Though i do have a Question - are any of you ladies getting heart palpitations?? :-/


----------



## Waitin4astork

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey I haven't read any of the previous pages because, frankly, I'm lazy :rofl: Lol.
> 
> My name's Claire, married to Alan and my son, who'll be 3 next mont cry:) is called Jayden.
> 
> I'm currently Team Yellow but I'm very impatient so having a gender scan on Saturday! My due date is the 13th August and I'm sooo excited! xxx

Haha, I was the same! Had our gender scan at 16+2 and that felt like forever to come around! I admire those on Team Yellow- must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Oh and welcome some more yay!!! Hehe Claire i don&#8217;t blame you theres so many pages!!! Its bad enough missing the thread over the weekend and catching up let alone the whole thing!!! Oooh how exciting for gender scan!! Mine is next week and it cant come any sooner! 

Awww sarah how lovely that your due date is so close to you anni and bday!!!! August is a great month for you!!! 

ProudMommy hiiii! How are you! BNB is a fab site &#8211; ive been on it since i was TTC and the support is so amazing! My OH always rolls his eyes coz im always going home with stories of girls from here haha! Fab that its your 3rd baba too &#8211; you can be an advice guru too hehe! 

Yay barbles you made it!!!! Wow your year does sound busy! Similar to mine! Ive just moved once into temporary accommodation as I was living at MIL&#8217;s with OH ( we rented out our house before we knew we were pregs to get some extra dosh and then along came baby lol) so our contract doenst run out till after my DD so will be moving home either very fat or with a new born!!!!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

CharlieKeys said:


> Hiii everyone! :)
> 
> How's everyone doing today? After my day from hell yesterday :( - Stephen just wouldn't stop screaming for about 6 hours (and that's no exaggeration!) he's a lot happier today! He's got a cold coming we think so he was being extra clingy and wanting constant attention and cause he didn't get it all the time it was a constant scream fest :( Anyways I'm/he is feeling a lot better today....
> 
> Though i do have a Question - are any of you ladies getting heart palpitations?? :-/

oh nooo! sounds similar to my friend! her little new born has a cold and he refuses to go to sleep unless hes on mummy so shes getting no sleeo! glad hes happier though hun! get some rest!! 

no ive not had heart palps?! are you getting them? xx


----------



## peanut27

Hi,

I'm new here - this is my first post! I would love to join this thread - I'm expecting my baby on the 8th August.
This is mine and my husband's first - very excited :)


----------



## Miniwilf2

Hi Guys

Can I join in??? Not due untel 20th August but I am hoping that still classes me as midsummer dreamer?

My name is Lisa, I am 32 years old, living in Maidstone, Kent with my gorgeous OH and 1 DS who is 3 years old.

Currently team yellow but will find out on 7 March what i am having this time. I waited 9 months last time and I am unwilling to wait that long again! lol

Look forward to chatting to you all and hearing about us all having beautiful babies. 

L
x


----------



## twinkle22

Hi all my names Joanne im 31 married this is baby number 6 I have 3 boys 17,13,12 two girls aged 11 and 7 baby due 10th July and were on team pink


----------



## Leanne09

xsarahbellax said:


> Hi all! I'm Sarah, live in the UK with my hubby, and we're expecting our first baby on *August 16th*... two weeks after our second wedding anniversary & three days after my birthday!

Aug is a good month for u too I see!! I'm due on the 7th, my birthday is the 9th and my little boy turns four on the 3rd!! Expensive month I'm thinking!!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Waitin4astork said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I haven't read any of the previous pages because, frankly, I'm lazy :rofl: Lol.
> 
> My name's Claire, married to Alan and my son, who'll be 3 next mont cry:) is called Jayden.
> 
> I'm currently Team Yellow but I'm very impatient so having a gender scan on Saturday! My due date is the 13th August and I'm sooo excited! xxx
> 
> Haha, I was the same! Had our gender scan at 16+2 and that felt like forever to come around! I admire those on Team Yellow- must have the patience of a saint!Click to expand...

I managed to stay on Team Yellow with my sons pregnancy, even after having a 4d scan at 26 weeks lol. But I htink that's because I already had that feeling that he was a boy, I was 99% sure since I had my scan at 14 weeks. But this time I'm getting girl vibes but I don't want to get my hopes up too high for 9 months (not that I'd be disappointed with another boy:haha:) so I just have to find out and luckily hubby has agreed for us to find out! But we don't want to tell anyone else the sex so we're going to keep it secret! Well...... try lol xxx


----------



## TaNasha

ooohhh so many newbies!

I had a midwife appointment this morning and my little Princess is doing fabulous! I love hearing that heartbeat!

I have also gained 3kg in 4 weeks, eeeeeekkk! But the mw said its all normall


----------



## Miniwilf2

CharlieKeys said:


> Hiii everyone! :)
> 
> How's everyone doing today? After my day from hell yesterday :( - Stephen just wouldn't stop screaming for about 6 hours (and that's no exaggeration!) he's a lot happier today! He's got a cold coming we think so he was being extra clingy and wanting constant attention and cause he didn't get it all the time it was a constant scream fest :( Anyways I'm/he is feeling a lot better today....
> 
> Though i do have a Question - are any of you ladies getting heart palpitations?? :-/

I have had heart palpatations on and off and haven't got too worried about them. I think if they were happening consistently everyday I would see a doctor!

Just realised you have a 4 month old baby and you are 4 months pregnant, Well done lady that must be some record! ha ha! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol there's like 3 and a half weeks difference I think! .... It really wasn't planned but at the same time we didn't listen to the midwives at the hospital who said if we weren't careful we'd be back in 9/10 months time.... haha oops! :D

and they're not everyday but I get them and then get this dizzy feeling without feeling dizzzy :/


----------



## Miniwilf2

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Waitin4astork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I haven't read any of the previous pages because, frankly, I'm lazy :rofl: Lol.
> 
> My name's Claire, married to Alan and my son, who'll be 3 next mont cry:) is called Jayden.
> 
> I'm currently Team Yellow but I'm very impatient so having a gender scan on Saturday! My due date is the 13th August and I'm sooo excited! xxx
> 
> Haha, I was the same! Had our gender scan at 16+2 and that felt like forever to come around! I admire those on Team Yellow- must have the patience of a saint!Click to expand...
> 
> I managed to stay on Team Yellow with my sons pregnancy, even after having a 4d scan at 26 weeks lol. But I htink that's because I already had that feeling that he was a boy, I was 99% sure since I had my scan at 14 weeks. But this time I'm getting girl vibes but I don't want to get my hopes up too high for 9 months (not that I'd be disappointed with another boy:haha:) so I just have to find out and luckily hubby has agreed for us to find out! But we don't want to tell anyone else the sex so we're going to keep it secret! Well...... try lol xxxClick to expand...

I am in exactly the same boat as you about finding out gender. In my heart I dearly want a girl but I am actually feeling boy vibes again. I won't be disappointed with a boy but would like to know asap.


----------



## BabyNo1.

2st July, don't know sex yet...


----------



## Miniwilf2

CharlieKeys said:


> lol there's like 3 and a half weeks difference I think! .... It really wasn't planned but at the same time we didn't listen to the midwives at the hospital who said if we weren't careful we'd be back in 9/10 months time.... haha oops! :D
> 
> and they're not everyday but I get them and then get this dizzy feeling without feeling dizzzy :/

Things happen for a reason hun! they will hopefully grow up to be really close, they will even be in same school year won't they? I think we were active within a month last time but I have to admit I went back on pill as soon as i could.

I wouldn't worry to much about the palpatations then unless you actually faint when you go dizzy.


----------



## AndreaBat

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow SO many Newbies .. Congrats and Welcome to all of you .. we are all a very happy chatty bunch on here so join in :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

well I went back on the pill after my 6 week check up not even thinking I was 3 weeks pregnant... I took a test and it was negative but obvs too early... then took a test about 4 weeks later and it was one BFP! lol :) Yeah Stephen is October, this baby will be July/August :haha: Poor kids! 

What's it like being pregnant whilst also looking after a 3 year old? :)


----------



## Miniwilf2

CharlieKeys said:


> well I went back on the pill after my 6 week check up not even thinking I was 3 weeks pregnant... I took a test and it was negative but obvs too early... then took a test about 4 weeks later and it was one BFP! lol :) Yeah Stephen is October, this baby will be July/August :haha: Poor kids!
> 
> What's it like being pregnant whilst also looking after a 3 year old? :)

To be honest quite easy. I am tired alot but then I also have a full time job in London (work from home 1 day a week) so I am up at 5am, and don't get home til 7pm. I generally get to sit down about 9.30 at night by which time I am ready for bed.

I am lucky as I have not suffered any pregnancy symptons and I still don't, if it wasn't for scans and my doppler I wouldn't be sure I was pregnant!

I think you definitely have your hands fuller than mine.


----------



## ProudMommy26

SamiraNChris said:


> ProudMommy hiiii! How are you! BNB is a fab site  ive been on it since i was TTC and the support is so amazing! My OH always rolls his eyes coz im always going home with stories of girls from here haha! Fab that its your 3rd baba too  you can be an advice guru too hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great thanks! My girls have been sick all week, so been taking care of them. Sickness is still there, but definitely improving. Yeah, so glad I saw this site. I noticed it by typing in Red Cabbage Gender Test and this forum popped up :) Would love to help if anyone has any worries or anything. Went through a pretty hard time with my last pregnancy, was offered a termination at 33 weeks pregnant. But she's now a perfect 2 (coming 3 in may) year old. So all is good!Click to expand...


----------



## xsarahbellax

Leanne09 said:


> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Sarah, live in the UK with my hubby, and we're expecting our first baby on *August 16th*... two weeks after our second wedding anniversary & three days after my birthday!
> 
> Aug is a good month for u too I see!! I'm due on the 7th, my birthday is the 9th and my little boy turns four on the 3rd!! Expensive month I'm thinking!!Click to expand...

Ah! Yep, definitely an expensive time!! Hubby's birthday is the beginning of September, so we'll have our anniversary, & all three of our birthdays within a 5 week period! Xx

Wow, this thread moves FAST!! I can hardly keep up!!


----------



## clever_blond

Hello, I am new to 2nd tri. My little flipflop is due on the 21st August! No idea if its a boy or girl but we will find out on the 4th April and can't wait to know!! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Welcome Peanut and yay to that being your first post hehe! And loads more too!!! Welcome to all you too!!!! 

Miniwilf course you can join!!! I think 20 aug is a midsummer ;) 

Oh wow twinkle lots of kiddies :D amazing that this one is evening the numbers out! 3 girls 3 boys hehe! 

TaNasha yay to your midwife appt!!! So amazing to hear the HB isn&#8217;t it! I could listen to it all day if i could!!! 

BabyNo1. Was that menna be 1st July? Not sure if the 2 was a mistake coz you put 2st hehe! Il put you as 1st and then tell me if its wrong! 

Oh no proudmommy nightmare that your girls are sick! It must be so hard with more than one kiddy, one gets ill they all get ill!!! Oh god why was you offered a termination at 33 weeks!!!! That sounds awful!!! 

Mmmmm lunch time what to have what to have!!!!! 

So il change the topic..........MUSIC!! what music is everyone into?! Im a bit of an all rounder! My main is dubstep at the mo &#8211; love it but i also love stuff in charts, and in love with xtina aguliera and Alicia keys (old stuff) and it will never get old to me! Also partial to some dance tracks too esp in the summer! I couldn&#8217;t live without music so hopefully my nbaba will be the same! Il have him/her boogying as soon as i can hehe!


----------



## lady_t_0

I'm Natasha and we are due 6th July and having a little boy :)
I love all Music really but especially rnb, OH loves hardcore dance so I'm pretty sure bubba is gonna be onto music as much as us :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

lady_t_0 said:


> I'm Natasha and we are due 6th July and having a little boy :)
> I love all Music really but especially rnb, OH loves hardcore dance so I'm pretty sure bubba is gonna be onto music as much as us :)

heyyy!!! welcome hun :) think 3 got 3 natashas here now hehe! 

ahhh i love a bit of hardcore too but only old stuff again! and has to have singing in it LOL! good bit of old skool scott brown :kiss:


----------



## BattyNora

Had MW appointment and hear bubba! It took a grand total of 2 seconds between the wand touching the belly for us to hear, even MW was shocked at how easy it was to find it! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Music....hmmm...I'm a tad eclectic with my tastes. I do listen to your normal chart stuff when I'm in my car but I rarely buy any of that stuff. I like a lot of bands that are around today older stuff (Arcade Fire, their funeral album is amazing...Muse, Showbiz is by far their best album!), I absolutely love David Bowie......Then I love musicals and know most of the popular ones off by heart, and some classical. And then my quirkier side, where I love singer/songwriters that are a bit different.....Kimya Dawson, Joanna Newsom - google them and you'll see what I mean....Then the normal Jack Johnson, Willy Mason, Eva Cassidy.

I also LOVE older 20's and 30's music..! 

If I like something I like it - irrelevant of the genre!


----------



## lady_t_0

SamiraNChris said:


> lady_t_0 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Natasha and we are due 6th July and having a little boy :)
> I love all Music really but especially rnb, OH loves hardcore dance so I'm pretty sure bubba is gonna be onto music as much as us :)
> 
> heyyy!!! welcome hun :) think 3 got 3 natashas here now hehe!
> 
> ahhh i love a bit of hardcore too but only old stuff again! and has to have singing in it LOL! good bit of old skool scott brown :kiss:Click to expand...

I hardly get called Natasha though I normally go by tasha :) must be an awesome name hehe


----------



## TaNasha

lady_t_0 said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady_t_0 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Natasha and we are due 6th July and having a little boy :)
> I love all Music really but especially rnb, OH loves hardcore dance so I'm pretty sure bubba is gonna be onto music as much as us :)
> 
> heyyy!!! welcome hun :) think 3 got 3 natashas here now hehe!
> 
> ahhh i love a bit of hardcore too but only old stuff again! and has to have singing in it LOL! good bit of old skool scott brown :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I hardly get called Natasha though I normally go by tasha :) must be an awesome name heheClick to expand...

I mostly go by Tash, it defnitely is a fabulous name! :winkwink:


----------



## Love_Krystal

WOw I miss a day & there are tons of pages to catch up! 

Welcome all the new girls :) great to have you :) 

I worked yesterday then met a couple of friends to make dinner for our other friend whose Dad has the stage 4 cancer & just came home from the hospital, then we found out another of our friends, the one who is my very best friend, (there are 7 of us best friends) grandmother passed away yesterday. I've known her for years and we all called her Nana. Then I had to come home & cook DH dinner as he had been renovating our new house (where I am not allowed at the moment bc of dust etc until it is cleaner) ... Then we were both zonked and ready for bed! It has been a very long week for me with my friends going through so much. 

I got to let two of them hear the babys heartbeat on the Doppler yesterday :) & show off our ultrasound pics :) I can't wait til the next scan march 9th, although I'm bummed that DH won't get to be there :( I am 17 weeks today by my calculations (the dr put me a few days behind = impossible, the u/s measurements put me a couple days ahead, but I'm just gonna base it on when I know I Ov-Ed!) 

I hope everyone is having a great week :) I can't believe we are halfway to another weekend already!


----------



## sequeena

I agree, August is an awesome month!! I'm due on the 4th but hope baby hangs on until the 7th as that's my OHs birthday :D


----------



## magicbubble

ok i have just been told 23rd august counts aS mid august - just being told that is good enough for me :) although i would say it was more end of august :lol:

anyway - here i am :)


----------



## natalie85

LOL Scott brown!!!! Hixxy and sharkey toooooo!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: hello to all the new girls here! glad to have you!!! 

Is it bad that i have NO vibes to one or the other? So many ladies say they think they know or they have vibes and i have nothing.


----------



## natalie85

I don't either well one min I think girl next boy and everyone else has their opinions on what it is grrr!!!!


----------



## Tasha

TaNasha said:


> lady_t_0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady_t_0 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Natasha and we are due 6th July and having a little boy :)
> I love all Music really but especially rnb, OH loves hardcore dance so I'm pretty sure bubba is gonna be onto music as much as us :)
> 
> heyyy!!! welcome hun :) think 3 got 3 natashas here now hehe!
> 
> ahhh i love a bit of hardcore too but only old stuff again! and has to have singing in it LOL! good bit of old skool scott brown :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I hardly get called Natasha though I normally go by tasha :) must be an awesome name heheClick to expand...
> 
> I mostly go by Tash, it defnitely is a fabulous name! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep fab name, :haha: 

I am only ever known as Tasha :thumbup:


----------



## Leanne09

DaretoDream said:


> :wave: hello to all the new girls here! glad to have you!!!
> 
> Is it bad that i have NO vibes to one or the other? So many ladies say they think they know or they have vibes and i have nothing.

I dont really have any vibes! Im just going by my pregnancy, its so similar to my first so i think its another boy but i could be wrong!! xx


----------



## Babybplz

Hey
saw the post advertising this group on main board! so Hello!
We're due on 4th August! 

I joined Pregnancy Yoga last night - can hardly walk today - am i really that unfit?! did help me relax a little and ease the past 4 weeks of headaches :(

looking forward to our summer baby! can't wait! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> :wave: hello to all the new girls here! glad to have you!!!
> 
> Is it bad that i have NO vibes to one or the other? So many ladies say they think they know or they have vibes and i have nothing.

I've had boy vibes all the way through this pregnancy and everything else is pointing to a boy too. But everyone thinks I'm having a girl, so I'm thinking that now too lol. I did have my heartbeat checked this morning and it was 143 BPM which points to girl and it sounds exactly like a train. So cute :) Can't wait to find out what we're having next week!


----------



## yasmin13

Hi there... Has anyone had any leaking boobs? I get a little (tiny bit) every now and then and sometimes it dries up into hard white crystaly type of stuff... don't know how else to describe it :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Is the foetal heartrate thing another myth/old wives' tale or is it medically sound?! Mine has 140+ so maybe girly...? As long as that heartbeat's pumping away I'm not too fussed though!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Vicki_g said:


> Is the foetal heartrate thing another myth/old wives' tale or is it medically sound?! Mine has 140+ so maybe girly...? As long as that heartbeat's pumping away I'm not too fussed though!

I don't think it really matters, but there has been a lot of people saying that anything below 150BPM equals to a boy. Also this has been right for a lot of people too: https://www.babybpm.com/


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

So I'm having my gender scan on Saturday, do any of you want to have a look at my scan pic and guess the gender based on the nub??



Thanks! xxx


----------



## Twilighter<3

Does anyone else still find it really hard to beleive that there having a baby?? i know that sounds silly but I just want the next two weeks to hurry up so i can have my scan and check theres still a baby in there lol!! im such a worry wart and im soooo scared that somethings wrong even though i have no reason to think there shud be! 
i just want to feel some movements and know that he/she is ok, and i want a bump sooo much but so far, nothing! anybody else feel like they cant properly beleive until there scan? i know im such a looney cus i hear bubbs hb everyday on doppler. im just driving myself crazy and want to know everythings ok! xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Twilighter<3 said:


> Does anyone else still find it really hard to beleive that there having a baby?? i know that sounds silly but I just want the next two weeks to hurry up so i can have my scan and check theres still a baby in there lol!! im such a worry wart and im soooo scared that somethings wrong even though i have no reason to think there shud be!
> i just want to feel some movements and know that he/she is ok, and i want a bump sooo much but so far, nothing! anybody else feel like they cant properly beleive until there scan? i know im such a looney cus i hear bubbs hb everyday on doppler. im just driving myself crazy and want to know everythings ok! xxx

Yes! Even though I have a bump and feel baby moving quite alot and all the other symptoms of pregnancy, and even though I've had a baby, I still can't believe my body is baking a baby!!! I've got a gender scan on saturday so I'm hoping that'll make it feel more real xxx


----------



## TaNasha

ProudMommy26 said:


> Vicki_g said:
> 
> 
> Is the foetal heartrate thing another myth/old wives' tale or is it medically sound?! Mine has 140+ so maybe girly...? As long as that heartbeat's pumping away I'm not too fussed though!
> 
> I don't think it really matters, but there has been a lot of people saying that anything below 150BPM equals to a boy. Also this has been right for a lot of people too: https://www.babybpm.com/Click to expand...

My baby's hb has alsways 150 BPM or more, so there might be some truth in that!


----------



## TaNasha

Twilighter<3 said:


> Does anyone else still find it really hard to beleive that there having a baby?? i know that sounds silly but I just want the next two weeks to hurry up so i can have my scan and check theres still a baby in there lol!! im such a worry wart and im soooo scared that somethings wrong even though i have no reason to think there shud be!
> i just want to feel some movements and know that he/she is ok, and i want a bump sooo much but so far, nothing! anybody else feel like they cant properly beleive until there scan? i know im such a looney cus i hear bubbs hb everyday on doppler. im just driving myself crazy and want to know everythings ok! xxx

I still find it hard to believe! I ahve a bump and everythime I have a scan I pray there is a baby in there! Just to prove that I havent been making it up all along. Sometime i think maybe I have just eaten way too many crisps and with that i have a bump as result. 

I have been feeling flutters and they are soooo amazing. I could also swear i felt a kick this morning, but I was still half asleep so I might have just been dreaming...


----------



## xsarahbellax

Vicki_g said:


> Is the foetal heartrate thing another myth/old wives' tale or is it medically sound?! Mine has 140+ so maybe girly...? As long as that heartbeat's pumping away I'm not too fussed though!

I'm pretty sure it's another old wives tale I'm afraid!



ClaireMuir123 said:


> So I'm having my gender scan on Saturday, do any of you want to have a look at my scan pic and guess the gender based on the nub??

As is the nub theory according to posts I've seen on here from a sonographer :-( Her reasoning seemed quite logical.


I read this the other day obviously should be taken with pinch of salt as for everyone that proves it right, there's someone who proves it wrong!!

https://www.ivillage.com/baby-boy-guess-sex-your-baby-ivillage/6-a-129199


----------



## xsarahbellax

Does anyone understand this?

It's a boy if:
Your pillow faces north when you sleep.

It's a girl if:
Your pillow faces south when you sleep.

How do I judge which way my rectangular pillow is facing??

If you live in the same house forever, and have your bed, and therefore your pillows, in the same position, then theoretically all your children are going to be the same gender!?!


----------



## TaNasha

LOL! I also cant figure that one out!


----------



## ProudMommy26

There's also one if you like the heel of a loaf of bread. What's that about lol?! 
There's a gender prediction website too that someone posted on here: https://www.babygendertool.com/baby-gender-test.aspx 
I had a girl result with my first = correct. Boy result with second = wrong. Boy result again with this pregnancy = we'll see in a week :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

xsarahbellax said:


> Does anyone understand this?
> 
> It's a boy if:
> Your pillow faces north when you sleep.
> 
> It's a girl if:
> Your pillow faces south when you sleep.
> 
> How do I judge which way my rectangular pillow is facing??
> 
> If you live in the same house forever, and have your bed, and therefore your pillows, in the same position, then theoretically all your children are going to be the same gender!?!

I suppose it'd be what way your head faces? I must be having an alien, mines faces east lol. And it was facing south when I conceived my son lol. x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, I really missed a lot in a day! Welcome to all the new ladies, this summer will be a very busy summer for babies!!

As for the heart rates, my son was always below 150, but this one has always been above 160 and its a boy too. All the old wives tales convinced me this one was a girl, but its another little guy!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

hi there,

can i please join.. I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins! due august 18th :)

xoxo


----------



## yasmin13

Twins! :) How has the pregnancy been so far? Do you know if they are identical?


----------



## TaNasha

Twins! How exciting!


----------



## DaretoDream

Vicki_g said:


> Is the foetal heartrate thing another myth/old wives' tale or is it medically sound?! Mine has 140+ so maybe girly...? As long as that heartbeat's pumping away I'm not too fussed though!

Mine stays in the 150's. Last time was 155.



Twilighter<3 said:


> Does anyone else still find it really hard to beleive that there having a baby?? i know that sounds silly but I just want the next two weeks to hurry up so i can have my scan and check theres still a baby in there lol!! im such a worry wart and im soooo scared that somethings wrong even though i have no reason to think there shud be!
> i just want to feel some movements and know that he/she is ok, and i want a bump sooo much but so far, nothing! anybody else feel like they cant properly beleive until there scan? i know im such a looney cus i hear bubbs hb everyday on doppler. im just driving myself crazy and want to know everythings ok! xxx

I have this a lot lately. It's like really? I don't even think it's real!!! And i have the same thing with the scans. I remember when i first heard the heartbeat- i cried because it was real and i didn't fabricate the whole thing! 




xsarahbellax said:


> Does anyone understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> There's also one if you like the heel of a loaf of bread. What's that about lol?!
> There's a gender prediction website too that someone posted on here: https://www.babygendertool.com/baby-gender-test.aspx
> I had a girl result with my first = correct. Boy result with second = wrong. Boy result again with this pregnancy = we'll see in a week :)
> 
> I have done quite a few of those (thanks for the link i did this one too) and they ALL say boy! Haven't even had anything say girl. Just two people. Everyone else is convinced boy. I just want to know for sure so i can call it by it's name
> 
> I still call it - "IT" because i'm afraid i'll sway what it decides to be! :haha: I just am afraid or i'll offend it because i call it the wrong gender. Totally ridiculous isn't it?!
> 
> 
> 
> TTC DH FIFO said:
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> can i please join.. I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins! due august 18th :)
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the twins!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## CharlieKeys

With Stephen he always had a heartbeat of over 150bpm... and he was a boy - the midwife at the time said well an old wives tale would say you're having a girl but the way you're carrying suggests boy!


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie- you sure didn't waste time on number 2!!!! I am feeling a boy today


----------



## natalie85

ProudMommy26 said:


> There's also one if you like the heel of a loaf of bread. What's that about lol?!
> There's a gender prediction website too that someone posted on here: https://www.babygendertool.com/baby-gender-test.aspx
> I had a girl result with my first = correct. Boy result with second = wrong. Boy result again with this pregnancy = we'll see in a week :)

I've just tried this, says girl, babys heartbeat was 157, and my left breast is bigger than the right one (another old wives tale!) I can't remember the others at the min, but hopefully if baby behaves I will find out tomorrow!!! I might post the pic later if on computer and see who guesses what as I had a scan at 18weeks! Xx


----------



## marie_wills

Twilighter<3 said:


> Does anyone else still find it really hard to beleive that there having a baby?? i know that sounds silly but I just want the next two weeks to hurry up so i can have my scan and check theres still a baby in there lol!! im such a worry wart and im soooo scared that somethings wrong even though i have no reason to think there shud be!
> i just want to feel some movements and know that he/she is ok, and i want a bump sooo much but so far, nothing! anybody else feel like they cant properly beleive until there scan? i know im such a looney cus i hear bubbs hb everyday on doppler. im just driving myself crazy and want to know everythings ok! xxx

I feel exactly the same, only I don't have a doppler, I've been so tempted to get one, but just been holding off till I can feel baby move, but still so far nothing, hopefully I'll start to feel movement soon in the next week or so :)


----------



## natalie85

hiya!! these are my pics from 18weeks 4days! what do u think boy or girl? hopfully finding out tomorrow!! :kiss:


----------



## jillyb

I'm also due on the 21st of August & have my 2nd scan 5th April , I still have morning , afternnoon , evening sickness !! Really hope it passes soon lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie85 (I'm useless at guessing) butttttttt I think it's a boy :)

DaretoDream - tell me about it! (it wasn't planned!!!) But when you leave hospital and they say be careful or you'll be back in 9 months believe them :D lol


----------



## natalie85

charliekeys i see you are watford, are u going to use watford gen? i've heard good things and bad things :-S


----------



## CharlieKeys

I loved Watford Gen! I used the Birthing unit (which is in the hospital) and if everything stays low risk I'll def be using it again - it's called the ABC unit :) I couldn't praise the midwives there enough! They made us feel so relaxed and that's why I think I enjoyed my labour! Plus if you were thinking of a water birth or anything like that then that's only on the ABC unit too :)


----------



## natalie85

hmmm i dont know how i feel about just having midwives i'm thinking i want docs too which means being in main hosp, im such a worrier i want to be there just incase anything goes wrong so am in 2 minds at the moment!!!
which part of watford are you? i'm moving there soon!! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

The thing is because you're in the actual hospital, if something does go wrong or you want to go to the main maternity ward, it's a 1 min journey upstairs! :) The only reason I wanted hte birthing unit was because after baby's born - you have your own room AND you can go home about 4 hours after giving birth! :) OH made me stay overnight though haha! 

Urm I'm on the border of Aldenham/Bushey - I live above the Toby Carvery :) Whereabouts in Watford you moving too? If you ever want a friend to meet up for a coffee etc just pm me :) When you moving?


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> The thing is because you're in the actual hospital, if something does go wrong or you want to go to the main maternity ward, it's a 1 min journey upstairs! :) The only reason I wanted hte birthing unit was because after baby's born - you have your own room AND you can go home about 4 hours after giving birth! :) OH made me stay overnight though haha!
> 
> Urm I'm on the border of Aldenham/Bushey - I live above the Toby Carvery :) Whereabouts in Watford you moving too? If you ever want a friend to meet up for a coffee etc just pm me :) When you moving?

oooo home in 4 hours was it your first as well?? do they give u much pain relief? hmmmm that may swing it for me lol!!
ah yeah i think i know where that is well im thinking nearish to the hilton, or more on way to elstree? we should be moving to croxley green hopefully soon paperwork takes ages lol i've added u on here when all settled would love to go for coffee!! xx are u on facebook?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeh right near the hilton, it's jsut round the corner! :) and yep it's Charlotte Keys (the pic is of me and the bubba)

yep 1st baby! They say they aim to get you out within 4 hours because if your labour was straightforward and nothing goes wrong i.e. C-section etc then you're much more likely to recover from labour in your own surroundings! One woman had her baby at 3am and had left by 6am the same morning! :) It was funny cause you had me screaming at half 9 that I couldn't do this anymore then at 3am you had another woman screaming the same thing and then at 7am it happened again! It's such an over-reaction haha! :)

They offer everything apart from an epidural - I was aiming to have just G&A but had pethidine in the end - not gonna lie but it was amazing :haha:

croxley Green..... I've heard of it not sure whereabouts it is tho :/ You moving here cause of OH's work?


----------



## natalie85

added!! :0) hmmmm that sounds pretty awesome! will give that more thought!! 
love your profile pic!!!
its between rickmansworth and watford like 5 min drive to town centre :D 
yeah half cos dh work and cos he from there and our friends are there!!! :D xx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Thanks! Were very happy and feel so so blessed about the twin factor. They are dichorionic diamniotic twins so there is only a 1 in 7 chance they are identical. I'm hoping for a girl and boy but will obviously be pleased with any combination!

I have had an awful pregnancy so far! I have been in and out of hospital with hyperemesis gravidarum... Something I never even knew existed! Feeling a lot better now, still sick but no where near to the extent I was. Now I've got an ear infection which is making me really dizzy all the time, feels like I just can't win! Lol I know it will be worth it in the end tho!


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> View attachment 173698
> 
> 
> View attachment 173699
> 
> 
> hiya!! these are my pics from 18weeks 4days! what do u think boy or girl? hopfully finding out tomorrow!! :kiss:

I'm going with boy :) 
Was so ill last night. All my body hurts so much and my throat... Ouch!!
I think I've caught a nasty bug from my daughters.
Hope everyone is ok and having a great day!


----------



## ProudMommy26

P.S if anyone would like to guess my babies gender that would be great. We go a week tomorrow to find out, can't wait!! I've been having a lot of boy vibes, but everyone else thinks girl. So we're thinking girl too :)

https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2779/16709017826739221456110.jpg
https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8329/17949517826744554788910.jpg


----------



## yasmin13

I've just had an email from Mama's & Papa's to say that they have a 48 hour sale starting midnight tonight. Use code CRM48FEB11 to get 10% off all full priced lines... Enjoy.


----------



## Miniwilf2

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx

Do you fancy having a guess at mine??
 



Attached Files:







Baby 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emma 21

can i join please im due on july 11th


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Miniwilf2 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx
> 
> Do you fancy having a guess at mine??Click to expand...

I don't see a nub my love, I'm sorry :dohh: But if I had to guess I'd say girl lol xxx


----------



## BattyNora

You girls are torturing me! I think we're leaning on the side of staying team yellow! (I know, shock!!!)


----------



## natalie85

ProudMommy26 said:


> P.S if anyone would like to guess my babies gender that would be great. We go a week tomorrow to find out, can't wait!! I've been having a lot of boy vibes, but everyone else thinks girl. So we're thinking girl too :)
> 
> https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2779/16709017826739221456110.jpg
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8329/17949517826744554788910.jpg

i'm not sure how you tell but i think girl!! xx:winkwink:


----------



## natalie85

ProudMommy26 said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173698
> 
> 
> View attachment 173699
> 
> 
> hiya!! these are my pics from 18weeks 4days! what do u think boy or girl? hopfully finding out tomorrow!! :kiss:
> 
> I'm going with boy :)
> Was so ill last night. All my body hurts so much and my throat... Ouch!!
> I think I've caught a nasty bug from my daughters.
> Hope everyone is ok and having a great day!Click to expand...

how are u feeling? i am the same been like it for nearly a week doesnt seem to want to budge! throat very bad keep loosing voice and sinuses bunged up


----------



## natalie85

they were 90% certain at my scan today that its a................... GIRL!!!!!!! these were my thoughts right from the start!!! no one that had seen me believed me!!! everyone thought boy, which made me wonder!! but woohooo!!! as long as its healthy i dont mind but soooo happy!!!


----------



## marie_wills

natalie85 said:


> they were 90% certain at my scan today that its a................... GIRL!!!!!!! these were my thoughts right from the start!!! no one that had seen me believed me!!! everyone thought boy, which made me wonder!! but woohooo!!! as long as its healthy i dont mind but soooo happy!!!

Congratulations :)


----------



## natalie85

thank you!!! i have to have another scan!!! baby sooooo naughty they couldn't get all the heart measurements done cos of position naughty baby was in and wouldnt budge!! hehehe!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora - don't worry I'm staying on Team Yellow too!! :)


----------



## sequeena

I got my Down Syndrome results back today. 1:100,000 :dance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on your little girl Natalie :)

and Congrats on your downs results Sequeena! :)


----------



## natalie85

sequeena thats awesome!!! congratulations!!! mine were 1 in 38,000!


----------



## Miniwilf2

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Miniwilf2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx
> 
> Do you fancy having a guess at mine??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see a nub my love, I'm sorry :dohh: But if I had to guess I'd say girl lol xxxClick to expand...

I would love a little girl but my gut says boy! Good luck with your gender scan!


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173698
> 
> 
> View attachment 173699
> 
> 
> hiya!! these are my pics from 18weeks 4days! what do u think boy or girl? hopfully finding out tomorrow!! :kiss:
> 
> I'm going with boy :)
> Was so ill last night. All my body hurts so much and my throat... Ouch!!
> I think I've caught a nasty bug from my daughters.
> Hope everyone is ok and having a great day!Click to expand...
> 
> how are u feeling? i am the same been like it for nearly a week doesnt seem to want to budge! throat very bad keep loosing voice and sinuses bunged upClick to expand...

I've been scared to take paracetamol, so I've been getting worse. But I'm taking it now and starting to feel better. Still really cold and fluey though. Congrats on your little girl, that's brilliant news and hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## natalie85

same!! i havent taken anything each time it gets really bad i have a hot drink or steam!! i'm getting fed up of needing a drink with this throat everytime i almost fall asleep grrr be glad when this cold has gone head massages as well they help just like forehead, temples and sinuses!!! 
thank u i am sooo happy!!! 
hope you feel better quickly too!!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx


Sure love, if you can- there is a larger photo somewhere in my journal


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls I'm really happy :D


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Natalie on the scan- a little girl!!!! And congrats Sequeena on your downs screen. BattyNora, stay strong!!! Being team yellow is so much fun (we did it with DS #1), but everyone drove me crazy telling us we should find out, its hard to stick to your guns! I am so glad its friday, what a long week! Wish I could have a glass of wine to relax, but I guess a glass of water will have to do, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all!

I haven't posted much (read: at all) lately, but I have been lurking every day!

DH and I had our anomaly scan today. Because of family history, we were booked for a level 2 scan which pretty much means better equipment and more time spent. Our scan actually lasted a whole hour, which was incredible, and I think they measured and focused on every inch of Dax (with the exception of the gender bits, as we remain team yellow!). After our scan we had a consult with the doctor who ensured us that everything with Dax is picture perfect! It's a huge relief for us!

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax19weeksbody.jpg

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax19weekssmile.jpg

The dates on the photos are wrong... the tech accidently put my due date as July 2 instead of July 22!

DH and I had a great end to our day, as well... he was able to feel Dax kick for the first time!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Squeeker- Those are amazing pictures! So glad everything went well with your scan :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

DaretoDream said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx
> 
> 
> Sure love, if you can- there is a larger photo somewhere in my journalClick to expand...

I'm going with 99% girl! Are you going to find out or are you staying on team yellow? xxx


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls. Lots of scans, so pleased for you all, everything seems to be going well with them.

Sequeena, fab results mine were 1 in 10,000

Yesterday I had a really rubbish appointment. Basically the man whos lack of care with my youngest made me change hospitals, is who I saw and he hasnt changed at all. He decided I am to stop all medication from yesterday, that is the progesterone, aspirin and the clexane. And only start the clexane once baby is born, for six weeks unless I get a clot or the placenta starts failing before that. I just feel like he is risking our lives for no reason at all, a clot could kill me before I restart clexane and by the time the placenta starts failing it could be too late for my baby. But he just isnt listening to me, and the last time a doctor didnt listen I ended up burying my baby. He also said I am to have shared care between the hospital and my GP, I havent had shared care since 30 odd weeks with my oldest and with my history (pre eclampsia in the first pregnancy, pre eclampsia that was med controlled from 24 weeks with the 2nd, with the third I had pre-eclampsia, PPROM at 28 weeks, failed induction at 29 weeks, eight weeks after the waters breaking she was born sleeping and the placenta was 50% too small, 50% clots and a 10% abruption, Honey was growth restricted, her lungs were the size of a 30 weeker and her kidneys had not grown since my waters went at 28 weeks, then my 4th I had pre eclampsia, low waters, her placenta had started to fail and was too small, pregnancies number 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 were early losses and pregnancy 12 I have been told my section scar hasnt healed properly inside and it looks deficient to hold a pregnancy until term) and clotting disorders, I just dont feel shared care is right for us. I will be sorting it all next week, though.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on the baby girl Natalie! 

Congrats on the great results Sequeena! & it's good to see some familiar faces that haven't been here in a while! :) 

I have been having terrible problems with what I think is Sciatica. Terrible! I've been in so much pain on and off that I can't walk at some points and all I want to do is cry because I can't Make the pain stop no matter if I sit stand or lay down! I had to get up at 4:15 to cook breakfast to go feed homeless with my chrch then I have to work so it's going to be another long day! I am pretty sure it is all due to where baby is positioned though! 

Yesterday when I was in pain I pushed my hand into my belly where it was hard trying to get baby to move and give me some relief and I felt him move! So last night I told DH to put his palm on my belly and push in a little and it must of made baby mad bc it was the strongest movement I've felt and I felt it from the insde in the same place DH felt it kick his hand :) it was so neat :) he grinned really big and his face lit up! It was so exciting! I can't wait til it's more and stronger!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh Tasha, what a horrible situation! Can you demand to be seen by someone else? I think its a shame that doctors don't listen to women when our bodies are concerned. We know more about what's going on, and we know our histories. I really hope you can get everything sorted and get some peace of mind!

Beautiful scan Squeeker, its wonderful they spent so much time with yoU!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey ladies!

Had my scan today and the woman was 80% sure we're on team................. PINK!!!! I have to go back in 2 weeks to check but I certainly didn't see any boy bits and seen 3 lines! All in all I was a bit disappointed when I left, not because she couldn't give me a definate answer but because we were in for about 10 minutes, she didn't really seem very interested and didn't give me a 3d pic of baby - I'm hoping it'll be better next time!!!

Claire xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats ClaireMuir- finally team pink is catching up!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and the woman was 80% sure we're on team................. PINK!!!! I have to go back in 2 weeks to check but I certainly didn't see any boy bits and seen 3 lines! All in all I was a bit disappointed when I left, not because she couldn't give me a definate answer but because we were in for about 10 minutes, she didn't really seem very interested and didn't give me a 3d pic of baby - I'm hoping it'll be better next time!!!
> 
> Claire xxx

Congrats on your little baby girl Claire! But sorry to hear you wasn't very happy :( Couldn't you complain about it? If you're not happy, I'm sure they'll listen. x


----------



## DaretoDream

ClaireMuir123 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Daretodream - could I guess the gender from your avatar pic? xxx
> 
> 
> Sure love, if you can- there is a larger photo somewhere in my journalClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going with 99% girl! Are you going to find out or are you staying on team yellow? xxxClick to expand...

Really? How do you get girl? Just curious. As the legs are all tucked under where bits would be, and that was only at 14 weeks- so who knows! lol everyone else is saying boy. I think it's a boy as well. I finally am pretty sure it's a boy. :) Anyway, yes we will be finding out on March 23rd! Very excited :)



Love_Krystal said:


> I have been having terrible problems with what I think is Sciatica. Terrible! I've been in so much pain on and off that I can't walk at some points and all I want to do is cry because I can't Make the pain stop no matter if I sit stand or lay down! I had to get up at 4:15 to cook breakfast to go feed homeless with my chrch then I have to work so it's going to be another long day! I am pretty sure it is all due to where baby is positioned though!

I have been having a bit of trouble since the beginning with the sciatica. Not to the point you're at yet- but it can be bad sometimes. Mine's in my right hip. I used to have a terrible time with it Normally- so i had to find shoes designed for walking - so since i've had the New Balance i've been feeling much better. But baby seems determined to fix that.



ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and the woman was 80% sure we're on team................. PINK!!!! I have to go back in 2 weeks to check but I certainly didn't see any boy bits and seen 3 lines! All in all I was a bit disappointed when I left, not because she couldn't give me a definate answer but because we were in for about 10 minutes, she didn't really seem very interested and didn't give me a 3d pic of baby - I'm hoping it'll be better next time!!!
> 
> Claire xxx



Hurrah for team pink!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Tasha said:


> Hey girls. Lots of scans, so pleased for you all, everything seems to be going well with them.
> 
> Sequeena, fab results mine were 1 in 10,000
> 
> Yesterday I had a really rubbish appointment. Basically the man whos lack of care with my youngest made me change hospitals, is who I saw and he hasnt changed at all. He decided I am to stop all medication from yesterday, that is the progesterone, aspirin and the clexane. And only start the clexane once baby is born, for six weeks unless I get a clot or the placenta starts failing before that. I just feel like he is risking our lives for no reason at all, a clot could kill me before I restart clexane and by the time the placenta starts failing it could be too late for my baby. But he just isnt listening to me, and the last time a doctor didnt listen I ended up burying my baby. He also said I am to have shared care between the hospital and my GP, I havent had shared care since 30 odd weeks with my oldest and with my history (pre eclampsia in the first pregnancy, pre eclampsia that was med controlled from 24 weeks with the 2nd, with the third I had pre-eclampsia, PPROM at 28 weeks, failed induction at 29 weeks, eight weeks after the waters breaking she was born sleeping and the placenta was 50% too small, 50% clots and a 10% abruption, Honey was growth restricted, her lungs were the size of a 30 weeker and her kidneys had not grown since my waters went at 28 weeks, then my 4th I had pre eclampsia, low waters, her placenta had started to fail and was too small, pregnancies number 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 were early losses and pregnancy 12 I have been told my section scar hasnt healed properly inside and it looks deficient to hold a pregnancy until term) and clotting disorders, I just dont feel shared care is right for us. I will be sorting it all next week, though.


you need to get a doctor you are happy and confident with!!! you need to get your doc changed for a start, if they do not change u change surgerys and you need to complain to whoever in charge of doctors in your area, i know for me its PCT (primary care trust) 
you must do this!!! :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and the woman was 80% sure we're on team................. PINK!!!! I have to go back in 2 weeks to check but I certainly didn't see any boy bits and seen 3 lines! All in all I was a bit disappointed when I left, not because she couldn't give me a definate answer but because we were in for about 10 minutes, she didn't really seem very interested and didn't give me a 3d pic of baby - I'm hoping it'll be better next time!!!
> 
> Claire xxx


yeay another girl!! congratulations!!! 
i didnt get any pics cos she wouldnt move, i wasnt sure how she could tell was a girl i didnt see anything, i honestly think i couldnt see anything of the position, but we also need a rescan so hopefully will behave more then!!! cant wait to find out when it is!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## natalie85

thanks love_krystal!!! awesome u got kicks!!!
wish DH could feel and they would be a bit more frequent since the few big ones i had i havent felt much at all!! im wondering if its to do with how baby positioned, in the scan i could see her kicking away, but felt nothing :(

squeeker stunning pics!!!! you must be so relieved to hear everything ok!!!!


----------



## natalie85

quick question on your scan notes what does BPD stand for?


----------



## BattyNora

sequeena said:


> I got my Down Syndrome results back today. 1:100,000 :dance:

I HAD to comment on this one.....our pregnancies mirroring continues....exactly my results too!


----------



## sequeena

BattyNora said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I got my Down Syndrome results back today. 1:100,000 :dance:
> 
> I HAD to comment on this one.....our pregnancies mirroring continues....exactly my results too!Click to expand...

That is absolutely mental but such good news :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats clairemuir on team PINK :) 

Thanks Natalie, I wish they were more frequent and stronger too but we will get there ... Few months from now we will be complaining about being kicked in the ribs etc! 

Daretodream, it's terrible pain! It's worst after i've been on my feet all day! I heard when baby gets bigger it will level out and not hurt so much .... I'm clinging to that hope haha


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- yeah I know exactly what you mean. I'm afraid that it'll get worse for me because that's where it seems to be going for me. Some people it doesn't seem to affect until later- my mom and friend had it so bad their last months and I fear this for myself. But hopefully for us both baby will move and it'll be alright!!!!


----------



## Squeeker

> quick question on your scan notes what does BPD stand for?

Sorry to be dense, but if you're talking to me... where do you see BPD? I've looked over them a few times and don't see that anywhere? If you're not referring to my scans, please ignore!


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> quick question on your scan notes what does BPD stand for?

Just googled it and got this:


_Biparietal diameter (BPD) is the diameter across the developing baby's skull, from one parietal bone to the other. The measurement is useful in dating the pregnancy and estimating fetal weight after about 13 weeks of pregnancy._


----------



## marie_wills

Hi all, for those of you who know the downs ratio, how did you find this out? All my letter said was low risk? Thanks :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

It should say on your letter what th results were? Mine came back as two options: age related: 1 in 1500 an Individual risk at term: 1 in 23000 - mine came on a separate piece of paper? If you have any questions maybe just phone the number they give you? :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies- hope you all had a fabulous weekend :) Going to relax a bit on this lovely sunday!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol enjoy relaxing whilst you can! ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah hahaha i know!

Hey Charlie- sorry if i missed but are you having a scan for this one?


----------



## BattyNora

Evening ladies...how are we all?

Have any of your been to a pre-natal yoga class? I went today and was surpised how LITTLE yoga we done. I guess it was aimed more at 25+ weeks ladies, and I can definately see me loving it then, but it was mainly breathing with cushions and candles. Incredibaly relaxing though..I nodded off at the end! 

Oh,...I'm uber confused about whether I want to be on Team Yellow - we have the scan in three weeks and I swear I change my mind every day. I'm veering towards staying Yellow but I just don't know...I thought I would be convinced what to do one was or the other but I'm properly torn. What reasons did you have to finding out or not?


----------



## ProudMommy26

BattyNora said:


> Evening ladies...how are we all?
> 
> Have any of your been to a pre-natal yoga class? I went today and was surpised how LITTLE yoga we done. I guess it was aimed more at 25+ weeks ladies, and I can definately see me loving it then, but it was mainly breathing with cushions and candles. Incredibaly relaxing though..I nodded off at the end!
> 
> Oh,...I'm uber confused about whether I want to be on Team Yellow - we have the scan in three weeks and I swear I change my mind every day. I'm veering towards staying Yellow but I just don't know...I thought I would be convinced what to do one was or the other but I'm properly torn. What reasons did you have to finding out or not?

It's totally up to you hun. Finding out when you give birth must be an amazing experience and I was very tempted to do this myself. But because I'm an organized freak and found finding out the gender really helped me to bond with my baby so quickly, that's why we're finding out again. Staying team yellow would be such a great experience though.


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> Evening ladies...how are we all?
> 
> Have any of your been to a pre-natal yoga class? I went today and was surpised how LITTLE yoga we done. I guess it was aimed more at 25+ weeks ladies, and I can definately see me loving it then, but it was mainly breathing with cushions and candles. Incredibaly relaxing though..I nodded off at the end!
> 
> Oh,...I'm uber confused about whether I want to be on Team Yellow - we have the scan in three weeks and I swear I change my mind every day. I'm veering towards staying Yellow but I just don't know...I thought I would be convinced what to do one was or the other but I'm properly torn. What reasons did you have to finding out or not?

I think for me i want the bonding experience- to know what it is, to call it by name, to say this is my little baby boy/girl growing in here- i think that would be really awesome. 

BUT i've thought about staying team yellow too! It's a big decision to make- If you DO stay team yellow, i think that's amazing that you avoided the temptation- and think it's fabulous! i just don't think i could do it. But like you, i've gone back and forth. I just am positive, yes, now i want to know. :)

Either way, make sure it's really what you want! Do you think you'll regret later finding out? That's the biggest thing- don't do anything you'll regret. We're almost half way, and it's gone by so fast... soon enough, you'll know anyway. So do what's in your heart! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

DaretoDream said:


> Yeah hahaha i know!
> 
> Hey Charlie- sorry if i missed but are you having a scan for this one?

Which scan? I've had my 12 week one... and have the 20 week scan on the 21st March :)


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Evening ladies...how are we all?
> 
> Have any of your been to a pre-natal yoga class? I went today and was surpised how LITTLE yoga we done. I guess it was aimed more at 25+ weeks ladies, and I can definately see me loving it then, but it was mainly breathing with cushions and candles. Incredibaly relaxing though..I nodded off at the end!
> 
> Oh,...I'm uber confused about whether I want to be on Team Yellow - we have the scan in three weeks and I swear I change my mind every day. I'm veering towards staying Yellow but I just don't know...I thought I would be convinced what to do one was or the other but I'm properly torn. What reasons did you have to finding out or not?


i wish we hadnt now, dh seems sooooo upset its a girl and not a boy he had his heart set on his first born being a boy
it annoys me cos im just sooooo happy and relieved its healthy!! i've just done a thread on it i dunno what to do till he snaps out of it!!!!


----------



## natalie85

have to ask, do any of you ladies ache all over?! for no apparent reason?? i dont understand why everything hurts and aches so bad!!??!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

a lot of men wants boys as their first borns but trust me as soon as he gets 'used' to the fact it is a little girl he'll be so happy! And as soon as she's born he'll get all over protective like Dad's are to girls lol Just give him time cause he'd probably convinced himself so much it was a boy it was a shock?


----------



## natalie85

i hope so i really do!!!! i know his work getting to him aswell but ive never known him quite so sad :( x


----------



## CharlieKeys

It probably is his work and because he's a little bit disappointed it seems to have just magnified - whereas if work wasn't getting to him, you might not have noticed it? All men want boys - but after this little girl has come and he loves her so much, he won't be as bothered. Plus I'm assuming you'll probably have another baby at some point? There's plenty of time :) I know that's not what you want to hear? But when work settles down you'll probably find he won't even care it's not a boy :)


----------



## BattyNora

Ah Natalie - sorry to hear that, but CharlieKeys is right, as soon as he holds your little girls for the first time he won't even remember once wishing his first born was a boy!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I was team yellow with DS#1 and I loved that moment when he was born and they told me he's a boy. However, this time I found out at my scan, and I've loved telling people its another boy, and being able to buy blue stuff (even though I really don't need to). Both are a great experience, it just has to be a decision you know you can't unmake!

Oh, and I am very achy! Especially my hips and lower back, but I'm pretty much sore everywhere, I could really use a massage!


----------



## natalie85

awww thank you ladies!!! i just dont like seeing him like this and wish he would appriciate how lucky we are to have a baby on the way!!! 
im sure he will snap out of it soon!!! plus she is obviously going to be daddys little girl!!! 
i said to him you know we will have another didnt improve things lol!!

im glad not just me aching i dont know where its come from my back is the worst!! dh just tried to give me a massage didnt help tho least thought was there!!! hot water bottle tonight, if that doesnt improve things gonna think about booking in for massage!!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Yeah hahaha i know!
> 
> Hey Charlie- sorry if i missed but are you having a scan for this one?
> 
> Which scan? I've had my 12 week one... and have the 20 week scan on the 21st March :)Click to expand...

The 20 week one i meant :) Was wondering if you were going to find out what you are having for the second one. Any feelings more towards one gender or another?




natalie85 said:


> awww thank you ladies!!! i just dont like seeing him like this and wish he would appriciate how lucky we are to have a baby on the way!!!
> im sure he will snap out of it soon!!! plus she is obviously going to be daddys little girl!!!
> i said to him you know we will have another didnt improve things lol!!
> 
> im glad not just me aching i dont know where its come from my back is the worst!! dh just tried to give me a massage didnt help tho least thought was there!!! hot water bottle tonight, if that doesnt improve things gonna think about booking in for massage!!! xx


My dh really wants a boy for our first as well- i think it's just a male thing. My sil had a child before us- he had always thought that since we were the oldest couple and the ones actually married we'd have the first baby and the first grandchild and so on. So it's important to him now that we have the first boy.

HOWEVER- my dad wanted a boy first, and they did NOT get a scan. And, i was his favorite even when the boy came later. and even though the rest of the family favored the boy. Which was pretty cool. At least someone liked me best! Nothing like Daddy's little girl! He'll come around.

I'll be happy either way. And i know Dh will be too.

And i'm thinking about the massage as well. My lower back is killing me along with the sciatica on my right hip bleck.


Anyone else having round ligament pain a lot? Sheesh. They just like to pull and pull all day long!


----------



## natalie85

awww thank you!! its so nice to know not the only one going/been through this!!
ahh my sciatica been playing up a bit nothing too bad but jeeez!!! it all adds up doesnt it!! 
i've felt the round ligament pain too!!again on and off but ahhh my body hurts, i need a new one!!!! LOL


----------



## CharlieKeys

DaretoDream said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Yeah hahaha i know!
> 
> Hey Charlie- sorry if i missed but are you having a scan for this one?
> 
> Which scan? I've had my 12 week one... and have the 20 week scan on the 21st March :)Click to expand...
> 
> The 20 week one i meant :) Was wondering if you were going to find out what you are having for the second one. Any feelings more towards one gender or another?Click to expand...

God... I think we're staying on Team Yellow ... we have to have a private scan to find out and I don't really wanna waste the money - OH said we can find out at the 4D scan but that won't be until 29/30 weeks which tbh there will only be 10 weeks left (12 at the most! but if my labour was like the first... it will be a week early lol!) so not much point really.

I'm leaning more towards girl on the basis that with Stephen I craved meat, junk food, pepsi max and I felt ill all the way through whereas this time it's apple juice, oranges, orange juice and I've gone off all the things I wanted when I was pregnant first time around (which sucks cause I get Carvery's on tap here!) but my OH thinks boy and he's starting to persuade me!

Do you know yet if it's a girl or boy? Any ideas? What names do you have? :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> i wish we hadnt now, dh seems sooooo upset its a girl and not a boy he had his heart set on his first born being a boy
> it annoys me cos im just sooooo happy and relieved its healthy!! i've just done a thread on it i dunno what to do till he snaps out of it!!!!

Aw hun, he'll come round to the idea. Plus, surely it's better that he knows now & has a few months to get used to it.

Friends of ours have stayed team yellow, yet convinced themselves it's a boy, named "him", bought his first pair of shoes... for their sake I really hope it is a boy, as they've spent 9 months bonding with "him"!!


----------



## BattyNora

Ah, that is what worries me - because although I wouldn't buy one set of things (boy or girl) I have half convinvced myself its a boy - no idea why! - and I know without meaning to I will bond with a boy!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Maybe you're right - maybe it is a boy? :) Mother's instincts are usually right 99.9% of the time :)


----------



## BattyNora

They probably are - but I have a way of being the 0.01% a lot of the time. The amunt of times docs especially have expected something to happen with my body during my diagnosis and the opposite happened...I've heard the phrase..."huh, didn't expect that" A LOT in my life!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha! well you never know you might be right this time! Does it just feel like a boy? 

With Stephen I knew he was a boy right from the beginning.... this time I thought girl but I'm being swayed to boy lol! so NO clue :)


----------



## BattyNora

Yeah, right from the off I've been accidently saying "he", completely drawn to the boys bits in shops (haven't even glanced at girly bits!!!)...I don't know...I just _feel_ blue. Then it didn't help that a friend - who gets "feelings" and asked us if we were pregnant because she could see a baby waiting for me, before we told anyone - said blue as well!!! Damn her!! It has only been the past week that I've even thought "actually I'd better start thinking more neutral, it could be a she!". Plus, my fam is all bar one exception boys first born, as is OH, right up to the grandparents!

OH thinks girl bless him! 

This is the reason I wouldn't stay :yellow: ..... I really don't care what we have, both would be brilliant.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi everyone!!!! How are you all!!! Good weekends!?!

Just gona catch up as usual after a weekend of not being online!!! 

Ahhh natalie &#8211; loving hixxy and sharkey!!! And brisk and ham!!! So many oldies &#8211; ive got so many classic HC tunes on my harddrive &#8211; must dig them out after this!!! 

On the vibes front &#8211; ive had boy vibes throughout until now i keep thinking that coz i think its a boy i tsp robs a girl LOL! my scan is on Friday eeeeeeeeeeek! Finally my turn!!!!! 

OOOOHHHH we have twinnies in the building!!!! How amazing TTCDHFIFO!!! You must be really big at 15 weeks hehe! 

Charliekeys you live above a toby carvery!!!!!!!!1 that would be hell for me! I would live on roasts haha!! Make sure i get in there before 6, roast for a 5er nom nom nom!!!!! 

OOOh natalie congrats on the pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!! Don&#8217;t go too mad on the pink hehe!!! Amazing on another scan too!!! Im kinda hoping mine hides some bits so i have to go back! Don&#8217;t hide your privates though bean!!!!!!!!!!! 

Squeeker your scan pics are so amazing!!!!! 

BattyNora im finding out purly because im impatient and a control freak! I want everything to be sex co-ordinated, just have to think of 1 sex names, buy pink / blue, call baba him or her not it lol i know it would be nice to be a surprise at the birth but im not that big on surprises anyway so im not fussed at all hehe! 

My scan is this week eeeeeeeek! Im so excited its unreal! Little bit scared as i haven&#8217;t felt movement yet so i have the horrible little gremlin in the back of my mind thinking the worse but i feel pregnant so im sure everything is fine :D ive took the day off so i can go shop after for pink or blue clothes!!! I went to the car booty on Sunday and its so hard coz all clothes are girls or boys clothes so at least when i go next week i will be able to buy everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PS welcome newbies :D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

can you believe it....we now have 93 babies on our board woop! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: im due 19th aug!!:yipee: how are y'all today :flower:


----------



## SamiraNChris

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: im due 19th aug!!:yipee: how are y'all today :flower:

Welcome hunni!!!! im fab thanks! wishing this week was over (naughty wishing time away i know!) as my 20 week scan is on friday! its finally here after what feels like forever waiting!how are ytou? xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Welcome!!! :)

and BattyNora - just buy one set of pink babygros, one set of blue and then whatever pops out you can go shopping for after lol :)

SamiraNChris.... I don't pay for the carvery lol.. my OH is deputy manager so I get them for free, he knows what I like and just brings it up to me at like 8pm if I'm not in the mood to cook which is most days when a carvery is on offer haha! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and don't you think it's weird that people are now going for their 20 week scans etc.... is going so quick! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

I still have 4 weeks to go til my 20 week scan :-( Looking forward to finding out what team we're on! Midwife tomorrow though, so will hopefully get to hear the heartbeat again Xx


----------



## TaNasha

Hello mommies!

I have another scan at teh university tomorrow, a free 1 hour scan, total bliss!


----------



## TaNasha

oh and congrats on team pink natalie! It looks like the pinkies are finally catching up!


----------



## mothercabbage

im fine thanx!!:flower:...my gender scan is 4th april....ages to wait...but only 4 mondays to go!!!:haha:...i got an angelsounds doppler the other day, its wonderful!!!...next MW app on monday! more bloods! :argh:


----------



## yasmin13

Is anyone looking forward to the birth already? I really can't wait. Everytime I feel him move I smile and think about holding him :)


----------



## mothercabbage

yes, meeeeee!!! cant wait!! :yipee:


----------



## yasmin13

Oh and I just bought the 'guess how much I love you' book. I'm going to read it to him when I'm on maternity leave in 3 months time!


----------



## yasmin13

mothercabbage said:


> yes, meeeeee!!! cant wait!! :yipee:

Yay I would jump up and down too but bump feels heavy :)


----------



## mothercabbage

lol....mine is growing fast too, so no jumping here either, more puking and snooooooozing :haha:


----------



## flutterbylge

hey girls, just seen this group, can i join in please? My name is Bilge, i live in Manchester, and am pregnant with our 2nd baby due 15th august.. hopefully find out the gender 30th march.. xx


----------



## yasmin13

I understand the snoozing bit... Doesn't matter where I am or what I am doing all of a sudden this feeling of tiredness just comes over me and my eyes just want to close! I am getting enough sleep but the fatigue wont go away.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh so i have that to look forward to for weeeeeeeeeeeks yet..:sleep: i thought it went away a bit, im on :baby: No 3 but i forget the facts and symptoms!! got total preg head here:haha:


----------



## TaNasha

yasmin13 said:


> Is anyone looking forward to the birth already? I really can't wait. Everytime I feel him move I smile and think about holding him :)

I cant wait either! And I would love to feel movements! I am so impatient! I want a kick NOW!


----------



## mothercabbage

flutterbylge said:


> hey girls, just seen this group, can i join in please? My name is Bilge, i live in Manchester, and am pregnant with our 2nd baby due 15th august.. hopefully find out the gender 30th march.. xx

what team you hoping to be on? :pink: or :blue: im hoping for :blue: i find out on 4th april!:happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

Do you have 2 girls already mothercabbage?


----------



## mothercabbage

no a DD 11 years old and a DS 2 on saturday :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> awww thank you!! its so nice to know not the only one going/been through this!!
> ahh my sciatica been playing up a bit nothing too bad but jeeez!!! it all adds up doesnt it!!
> i've felt the round ligament pain too!!again on and off but ahhh my body hurts, i need a new one!!!! LOL

lol my total body aches have subsided, but the ligament and the hip thing and my lower back- UGH i hate bending down! My bosses little boy came into work the other day and told me to sit down- he's really coming out of his shell and i couldn't deny him so i sat on the floor and then i had trouble getting up. lol, but it was worth it for the kid!



CharlieKeys said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Yeah hahaha i know!
> 
> Hey Charlie- sorry if i missed but are you having a scan for this one?
> 
> Which scan? I've had my 12 week one... and have the 20 week scan on the 21st March :)Click to expand...
> 
> The 20 week one i meant :) Was wondering if you were going to find out what you are having for the second one. Any feelings more towards one gender or another?Click to expand...
> 
> God... I think we're staying on Team Yellow ... we have to have a private scan to find out and I don't really wanna waste the money - OH said we can find out at the 4D scan but that won't be until 29/30 weeks which tbh there will only be 10 weeks left (12 at the most! but if my labour was like the first... it will be a week early lol!) so not much point really.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards girl on the basis that with Stephen I craved meat, junk food, pepsi max and I felt ill all the way through whereas this time it's apple juice, oranges, orange juice and I've gone off all the things I wanted when I was pregnant first time around (which sucks cause I get Carvery's on tap here!) but my OH thinks boy and he's starting to persuade me!
> 
> Do you know yet if it's a girl or boy? Any ideas? What names do you have? :)Click to expand...

I crave MILK more than anything else. Can't get enough of it! It's insane. I used to be lucky if i finished a gallon of milk before it's date- now i'm finishing off 2 gallons in ONE week! it's crazy!

We have NO idea what is is, and can't wait for the scan!!!! I have a feeling it's a little boy. I don't really care what it is, i do want to know but i'll be happy with either! 

We do have names (we've had them since we first started trying back in June) but we're keeping them quiet. :)




mothercabbage said:


> :wave: im due 19th aug!!:yipee: how are y'all today :flower:

HELLLLLO welcome!



CharlieKeys said:


> Oh and don't you think it's weird that people are now going for their 20 week scans etc.... is going so quick! :)

I can't believe how fast it's all going! it's crazy!



xsarahbellax said:


> I still have 4 weeks to go til my 20 week scan :-( Looking forward to finding out what team we're on! Midwife tomorrow though, so will hopefully get to hear the heartbeat again Xx

I have like 3 weeks- right there at the wait with you! it'll be here though! we just have to hang in there!!! it'll be well worth it! :happydance:


----------



## yasmin13

TaNasha said:


> yasmin13 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone looking forward to the birth already? I really can't wait. Everytime I feel him move I smile and think about holding him :)
> 
> I cant wait either! And I would love to feel movements! I am so impatient! I want a kick NOW!Click to expand...

I want to feel them more strongly... but for now the movements I do feel are good. They make me giggle :)


----------



## TaNasha

I feel little bubbles now ang again , mostly at night when i go to bed, but Im not sure if they are really movements?


----------



## Barbles

Girls Ive done a silly thing 

I bought a packet of Rolo Cookies and I'm now slowly working my way through them while Im working, I dont have the willpower to stop.

So i'm going eat my cookies and catch up on the thread, whilst 'working'. 

x


----------



## yasmin13

I think thats your lil girl... most people say it feels like bubbles or butterflies.


----------



## yasmin13

When will I feel my baby's first movements? 

Feeling those first, tiny sensations inside is such an exciting landmark in your pregnancy. If this is your first pregnancy, it may take you a while to realise that those gentle fluttering sensations in your belly are your baby's movements. When you get these feelings, it's known as quickening. You will probably start to be aware of something when you're about 18 to 20 weeks pregnant, although it can be later.


----------



## yasmin13

Barbles said:


> Girls Ive done a silly thing
> 
> I bought a packet of Rolo Cookies and I'm now slowly working my way through them while Im working, I dont have the willpower to stop.
> 
> So i'm going eat my cookies and catch up on the thread, whilst 'working'.
> 
> x

I've had a chocolate cake and a peanut butter cookie... :(


----------



## TaNasha

Barbles said:


> Girls Ive done a silly thing
> 
> I bought a packet of Rolo Cookies and I'm now slowly working my way through them while Im working, I dont have the willpower to stop.
> 
> So i'm going eat my cookies and catch up on the thread, whilst 'working'.
> 
> x


Hmmmm, that is making me sooooo hungry! I have a craving for cheese and gherkins, yummmmmmm


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so annoyed! one of my friends was supposed to be coming over today with her little boy at 1pm so we could go downstairs for a coffee! So I got us both ready for half 12...t hen she text saying i'll be an hour late so I was like ok... it's now half 3 and hse's not even bothered to text me to say she's not coming - so Stephen's really grouchy cause he missed out on his nap in bed and I found out on her fb when she message me only when i said what's going on - oh I'm at my mums and vinnie's teething so he's asleep.

She's not the only one with a baby! I had to change stephen's routine to suit her and now hse's just messed everything up! So when I could have gone for a wakllk I didn't - she does this EVERY TIME!!!!! grrrr


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh charlie how obnoxious!!!! I would be so mad!!!

Just called the pediatrician i want- we're in, AND I get to go meet her saturday at 9. :) very excited about going and getting this going. :)

she's supposed to be fantastic!


----------



## yasmin13

CharlieKeys said:


> I'm so annoyed! one of my friends was supposed to be coming over today with her little boy at 1pm so we could go downstairs for a coffee! So I got us both ready for half 12...t hen she text saying i'll be an hour late so I was like ok... it's now half 3 and hse's not even bothered to text me to say she's not coming - so Stephen's really grouchy cause he missed out on his nap in bed and I found out on her fb when she message me only when i said what's going on - oh I'm at my mums and vinnie's teething so he's asleep.
> 
> She's not the only one with a baby! I had to change stephen's routine to suit her and now hse's just messed everything up! So when I could have gone for a wakllk I didn't - she does this EVERY TIME!!!!! grrrr

:growlmad: That would annoy me loads too. I hate being made to wait and even worse you had to text her otherwise she wouldn't have bothered! Rude!


----------



## TaNasha

oh i have been meaning to ask, my downs test came back at 1: 5000. Is this ok? Everyone else's seem to be much much higher?


----------



## yasmin13

TaNasha said:


> oh i have been meaning to ask, my downs test came back at 1: 5000. Is this ok? Everyone else's seem to be much much higher?

Did they write low risk? I think your's is pretty safe and low but I'm no expert.


----------



## TaNasha

They didnt write anything, the lady just called with the results saying 1:5000.


----------



## Miniwilf2

TaNasha said:


> oh i have been meaning to ask, my downs test came back at 1: 5000. Is this ok? Everyone else's seem to be much much higher?

This is brilliant result. Mine was 1:3100 and that is still extremely low risk. I think low risk is anything above 1:250 (could be wrong). I had a low PAPP-A result so mine would have been higher if it wasn't for that. A bit worried about it but I get to two extra scans at 28 and 34 weeks as a precaution so looking at it as a positive thing.


----------



## yasmin13

I just googled it and 1:5000 seems to be low risk. I'm sure if it wasnt low risk they would have told you more or invited you back for more tests. Call them if you want your results explained.

https://www.geneticsofpregnancy.com...k_evaluation_result.aspx?pid=37?pid=37&cid=10

A weighted risk in excess of 1:386 is considered high (a result defined as "abnormal"). 

Women with a high weighted risk are invited to come for genetic counseling, where the results are explained to them and they are advised to undergo invasive diagnostic testing (amniocentesis or chorionic villus sampling, depending on the week of gestation). 

Only this will give a precise, final result for whether the fetus has Down syndrome, another chromosomal disorder, or has normal chromosomes.


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks! im just worrying about every little thing!


----------



## yasmin13

Understandable... I had some tummy pains this morning, they didn't last long but I got worried. I'll be so relieved when this baby is out safe and sound.


----------



## sequeena

TaNasha said:


> oh i have been meaning to ask, my downs test came back at 1: 5000. Is this ok? Everyone else's seem to be much much higher?

The cut off in my hospital for high risk is 1:150 xx


----------



## prettykitty

Hello :)

Please can I join you lovely ladies? My edd is 21 Aug :) 

And I dont know what team were on yet xxxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey girls - How's everyone today?

WE just had our 16 week check up (albeit a bit later than 16 weeks lol) and baby was fine.... she really struggled to find it's hb cause baby kept moving everytime she put the doppler to my belly! She also thinks I have an anterior placenta because all she could pick up was my hb most of the time! The lady at the 12 week scan said it may be anterior but couldn't be 100% sure because my utereus dipped backwards after having my son - don't know how that would stop you from knowing whether it was front or back but hey! :) But she found the hb sort of in the end! :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone! Just been for the brain scan, all looks perfect so far. The doctor was happy with everything. Also he 'thinks' it's a boy. He showed me his little sausage, but as it's still only 16 weeks he couldn't be sure, but it looks like it is a boy. But will find out Saturday anyway. Yay!! Good day.


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> Hi everyone! Just been for the brain scan, all looks perfect so far. The doctor was happy with everything. Also he 'thinks' it's a boy. He showed me his little sausage, but as it's still only 16 weeks he couldn't be sure, but it looks like it is a boy. But will find out Saturday anyway. Yay!! Good day.

Sorry if you've already said & I've missed it, but is there a reason you were sent for a brain scan? Obviously there was a reason, but, what/why did they think something was wrong? Glad it went well 

Oh, just realised we have the same due date! 

I'm just off for my 16 week midwife check up, fingers crossed I get to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just been for the brain scan, all looks perfect so far. The doctor was happy with everything. Also he 'thinks' it's a boy. He showed me his little sausage, but as it's still only 16 weeks he couldn't be sure, but it looks like it is a boy. But will find out Saturday anyway. Yay!! Good day.
> 
> Sorry if you've already said & I've missed it, but is there a reason you were sent for a brain scan? Obviously there was a reason, but, what/why did they think something was wrong? Glad it went well
> 
> Oh, just realised we have the same due date!
> 
> I'm just off for my 16 week midwife check up, fingers crossed I get to hear the heartbeat.Click to expand...

I had problems with my last pregnancy. At the 20 week scan, they found a huge clot half way through her brain. They didn't think she'd make it. But she's a beautiful healthy two year old now. Nothing wrong with her :) All the best for your 16 week check up!! Hope everything goes well! I have mine tomorrow. :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Woo hoo! So I am Finalllly posting my scan pics from 2 1/2 weeks ago! These were my 15+2 scan pics of our little boy :) 

His profile with his little arm folded across his chest~ 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant5.jpg

2 hands 2 feet 10 fingers 10 toes :) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant4.jpg

I lovvvee this front face shot bc you can see his little arms crossed on his chest like "quit trying to look between my legs!"
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant2.jpg

here is his "Boy" shot ...rather obvious but it will be confirmed March 9th! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant3.jpg

My 15 1/2 week bump (nevermind my unmade bed & the valentines message I wrote all over the mirror lol) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant1.jpg


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww! Cute pics Love_Krystal :)


----------



## TaNasha

Love the scan pics Love Krystal!

And what a gorgeous bump!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh dear bump envy!! Lovely scan pics as well Love_Krystal.

Congrats on the brain scan proudmummy, glad it went well.


----------



## TaNasha

I cant remember whether we have done this already, but shall we stay in touch with each other on facebook aswell?

Here is my link: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=506153774 . or my email is [email protected]


----------



## CharlieKeys

mine is https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=286301604 or Charlotte Keys :) 
:)

P.s Love_Krystal HOW nice is your bump!!! jealous as :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ok I added you both! I am Krystal Moon. You won't be able to locate me easily though bc of my privacy settings. But I will add whomever if you tell me your name/email :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Btw Charlotte, Stephen is precious, he looks soo much like you!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Added and thanks :D Everyone here says he is the spitting image of his Daddy but people on here have said he's identical to me... tbh I do see my OH in him a lot but guess you don't really look for yourself lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

Lol yea his mouth/smile looks like your oh's but his eyes and nose make him look identical to you :) IMO


----------



## TaNasha

Charlie I added you, and i accepted you Krystal!


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> I had problems with my last pregnancy. At the 20 week scan, they found a huge clot half way through her brain. They didn't think she'd make it. But she's a beautiful healthy two year old now. Nothing wrong with her :) All the best for your 16 week check up!! Hope everything goes well! I have mine tomorrow. :)

Oh no! That must have been a really scary time for you :-( Glad it all worked out ok though!

Check-up went well, very quick, checked wee, told me blood results were fine & listened to the heartbeat, which took a while to find which was a bit worrying... but she said it's good & strong


----------



## BabyNo1.

Hi, I'm due 21st July, I don't know which team i'm on yet, hopefully find out this Friday! :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Can i be added :D due 14th Aug


----------



## Essie

I'm due 16th July and we're on team pink :)


----------



## MeeMoo

Hey! *waves* I'm new one here and due on the 9th August. We don't know what we're having yet... hopefully finding out on the 23rd!! :) Everyone has 'predicted' that it's going to be a girl... but I'm not so sure.


----------



## TaNasha

So many newbies!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Glad everything went well xsarahbellax x
Welcome all the newbies :D


----------



## TennisGal

Hello!

I may be pushing the 'mid August' bit - still debating, but been told (now) 27th or 28th August! And we're Team Yellow :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

Helloo! How is everyone today! Im wishing my days away at the mo, want it to be Friday morning for my scan eeeeek!! Il finally have a bit of colour on my name on the board hehe! Well hopefully anyways!!! 

CharlieKeys i cant believe you get free carverys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I envy you! 

Yasmin i cant wait for the birth! The scared feeling hasn&#8217;t hit me yet! I had a weird dream about it last night! I went through the whole birth in my dream but then in my dream I thought i had drempt that i gave birth and kept forgetting my baby!!!! Was awful lol! 

ProudMommy so glad your scan went well:D you must be over the moon! And woooo to the sausage! Il wait till sat to change it on board hehe! 

Love_Krystal your scan pics are fab! And your bump too!!!!!!!! Bootiful! Bless you writing a val message on the mirror hehe! Too cute! 

Ooh yay facebook! Added everyone! Mine is Samira Magrabi (im the only one hehe) 

Welcome to newbies!!! BabyNo1 ur Dd is day before me :D and scan the same day! So excited!!!! TennisGal your still midsummer hehe! Never know you might be early


----------



## anjadoem

Hello peeps
Can I join?
I am due on the 13 August - our first little bubs!
On team yellow at the moment! Next scan is on April Fools Day!! LOL
2 weeks after deciding to NTNP - got my BFP !!
Have got over the shock now and am getting more excited about it all!


----------



## yasmin13

I still cant wait to give birth! I cant believe I have another 18/19 weeks to go!


----------



## SamiraNChris

can you believe it! weve hit 100!!!! wooooo! well 101 now with anj - welcome btw :) 

so weve got 11 pinks and 11 blues so far and 21 yellows!!!!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee:


----------



## blessme

I'd like to join

Aug 26th, team yellow

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttc4009.aspx


----------



## Mrs P.

What a great idea.

I'm Julie. I'm 27, as is OH, and our LO is due on the 20th August. This will be our first after a looooong period of TTC.
We don't know what team we're on yet but are hoping to find out asap.

J. xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy welcome Julie and blessme!! have added you both on :) 

omg warning not to watch OBEM if you havent already! I am on my lunch break and its welling me up!!! poor woman had 1 still born and one baba pass after 5 weeks :( xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

SamiraNChris said:


> omg warning not to watch OBEM if you havent already! I am on my lunch break and its welling me up!!! poor woman had 1 still born and one baba pass after 5 weeks :( xxx

I watched it last night & was in floods of tears!! :-(


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I plan on watching that tonight If DH lets me... I don't think he likes watching it but once it's on he gets into it. He'll always asks me if it doesn't scare me but funnily enough it used to but not anymore...


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww, me and the hubby will watch that later. I'll have to get the tissues ready. :(


----------



## TaNasha

Do any of you knwo if you can watch OBEM online outside of the UK? I have been googling but cant find anything :-(


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks everyone :) 

welcome all the newbies :)

Samira how exciting about your scan!! Mine is next Wednesday with the doc, although we are already 95% sure it's blue! I can't wait to see what you're having!! 

I hope everyone is having a good week. I had a nauseating headache from Monday night until last night that's finally gone this morning! I am so thankful bc I called off work yesterday but I work and teach at church tonght! I heard Baby's heartbeat really strong on Monday and even got a recording of it & you cam hear little blips of him moving around etc it's precious!


----------



## yasmin13

I think you can watch it on you tube...?


----------



## yasmin13

Try this... https://www.youtube.com/show/oneborneveryminute


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha said:


> Do any of you knwo if you can watch OBEM online outside of the UK? I have been googling but cant find anything :-(

Hello hun- if you are in the US- they have just added the show to Lifetime- so it comes on i believe tuesday nights. I catch it thursdays usually at noon (reruns) on Lifetime, while i'm waiting to go into work.


----------



## CharlieKeys

There's loads of newbies all of a suddne - can't keep up! :) Welcome!! 

and Samira.... yep free carveries whenever I want..... well when my OH is on a night shift lol which tends to be quite a lot :D Though since being pregnant this time around everything on the plate is starting to taste weird :-/


----------



## DaretoDream

ok ladies what are carveries? So confused. :wave: to new ladies!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol google Toby carvery uk - it's basically a roast dinner - so you go up and choose what meats you wants and then pick your veg and potatos and gravy etc :) delicious!! Lol


----------



## sequeena

I've not been to a proper carvery however....

TAYBARNS! WOOOOOOOOOO!

I love that place, I can be fat and not give a damn :D


----------



## BattyNora

Oh wow...so many newbies. You're gone for a day and you have no idea what's happening!

Welcome to the newbies!! Can't believe we've broken 100.

Been quite busy, and had a bad couple of days. But took a day off today to get myself together and ended up going to the shops and picking up some bump clothes. Spent a grand total of 25 pound on 6 tops, and dress and two pairs of leggings. I LOVE finding vouchers in my purse! 

Glad to hear you ladies are okay......hmmmm, carveries!!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks chalrie!

had a miserable day- called out of work and just feeling like I have no energy today. Just feeling like I caught something because I'm THAT tired and my head now hurts feel achy and like I have a cold or something.

also wanted to ask- any of you ladies ever feel a big pressure in ur uterus? land that is like extra sensitive? Not painful but like heavy almost? It's just odd. 

back to trying to relax....


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh heavy utereus!! Yep!!! and it only gets heavier and more sensitive towards the end! lol You might find when you're walking (in a few weeks) that it feels like you have a baby's head in between your legs :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Yeah I'm getting a lot of pressure at times, especially in my pubic bone.


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks girls - makes me feel better. thought it was normal but hearing it from other people does def help out with it.


----------



## Squeeker

Just thought I'd post my first bump pic! 19 weeks :thumbup:

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/P1090858.jpg


----------



## Love_Krystal

Nice bump squeeker! :) 

I took yesterday off bc I was achey and had a headache. I think sometimes we just need extra rest! 

I am so excited to see so many new people :) my OB (dr) said July & Aug were the months with the most babies born in her experience ... We joked that people had nothing o do in the winter months but stay inside and cuddle lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

Really hating this cough I've got, it hurts so much. My stomach hurts constantly where the baby is lying and when I cough.. Ouch!!! At night I cough so much I can't breath. I have been put on a blue inhaler, but it doesn't work. Nothing gets rid of that tickle lol. The doctor did ask me if I wanted to go on antibiotics, but I said no because of the risks. I'm putting myself through more pain now though. EEK! Hope you're all well ladies, and sorry for my rant. Can't wait to finally have a good sleep and no more coughing. Having my midwife round today to see how I'm doing, will ask her for some advice. xx

P.S You have a very cute bump squeeker. Here's me at 13 weeks + 4 

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4590/mepp.jpg

I'm so big now, people think I'm 6 + months gone lol. Will have to get some new pics when I'm feeling better :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Krystal how are you so sure, through feelings or a previous scan? I have a feeling its a boy and also at 12 week scan the woman zoomed on its bits and it did look like a little willy and she said she would think it was a boy more than a girl but when i did research at home girls have nubs there at 12 weeks too so i don&#8217;t know but i have a gut feeling its a boy....watch it be a girl haha! 

Aww bless you daretodream! Carveries are the dogs bols! If you get to toby carvery before 6pm its a 5er for a roast dinner and you choose everything you want yourself and have as much as you want....basicaklly an all you can eat roast dinner AMA|ING!!!! Drooling! Sequeena you have to go to tobys!! They are soooo yummy! Over cook the meat a little ( i like it bloody...usually...have to cremate my meat a tthe mo grrr) what is taybarns??

OOhh batty i did the same the other weekend, got some new bits to fit me! Leggings, ling tops, and a dress as the sun is coming out hehe! 

Awww squeeker i love your bump pic!!!!! You look so proud too :D beautiful!!! Wow proudmummy your bump is lovely for 13 weeks!!!!! Are you naturally quite thin? My bump just looked like a fat bloat at 13 weeks hehe! xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

SamiraNChris said:


> Krystal how are you so sure, through feelings or a previous scan? I have a feeling its a boy and also at 12 week scan the woman zoomed on its bits and it did look like a little willy and she said she would think it was a boy more than a girl but when i did research at home girls have nubs there at 12 weeks too so i don&#8217;t know but i have a gut feeling its a boy....watch it be a girl haha!
> 
> Aww bless you daretodream! Carveries are the dogs bols! If you get to toby carvery before 6pm its a 5er for a roast dinner and you choose everything you want yourself and have as much as you want....basicaklly an all you can eat roast dinner AMA|ING!!!! Drooling! Sequeena you have to go to tobys!! They are soooo yummy! Over cook the meat a little ( i like it bloody...usually...have to cremate my meat a tthe mo grrr) what is taybarns??
> 
> OOhh batty i did the same the other weekend, got some new bits to fit me! Leggings, ling tops, and a dress as the sun is coming out hehe!
> 
> Awww squeeker i love your bump pic!!!!! You look so proud too :D beautiful!!! Wow proudmummy your bump is lovely for 13 weeks!!!!! Are you naturally quite thin? My bump just looked like a fat bloat at 13 weeks hehe! xx

Yep, I was a size UK 6 when I got pregnant and now I'm an an 8. So my stomach sticks right out lol. (didn't start showing with my girls till I was 5 months pregnant) I've always put weight on everywhere when carrying my girls. But no sign of anything yet with this one. Still early days yet :) There's definitely some growth in my breast size though :laugh2:


----------



## xsarahbellax

SamiraNChris said:


> I have a feeling its a boy and also at 12 week scan the woman zoomed on its bits and it did look like a little willy and she said she would think it was a boy more than a girl but when i did research at home girls have nubs there at 12 weeks too so i dont know but i have a gut feeling its a boy....watch it be a girl haha!

Apparently the genitals don't start to develop til 14 weeks Xx


----------



## firerabbit666

Hi everyone :hi: :D
May I join in?
Me and OH are both 23 and have a son who will be 2 at the end of the month! 
I am 20 weeks today and due 21st July
We find out on monday what team we are going to be!! I'm so excited.
So far I've not felt baby move an awful lot but I do have an anterior placenta.
Wish i'd joined in sooner, i'm a newbie now.
Hope everyone is well, I will try and read back a bit.
XxX


----------



## kellface

Hiya ladieees! :)

Am I able to join? Had my 20 week scan yesterday...I'm on Team Pink!! And I'm due to pop July 18th :D xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Yea sarah thats what i read and that both boys and girls have bits there till they start to develop! My MW did say to me that the sonographer was naughty giving a prediction but i told her not to worry as i wouldn&#8217;t take it as the sex till my 20 week haha! 

Welcome firerabbit!! Your pretty similar to me! Im due 22nd july with the yukky anterior placenta! Felt nothing yet grrr! My scans tomorrow though! so happy its finally here! The wait to get to it has been deadly! So impatient!!! Good luck reading back hehe! Theres pages! It takes me 30 mins to catch up after a weekend of not being on! Us girls talk talk talk!!!!!!! 

Welcome kellface too!!! Congrats on team pink!!!! Did you have the girl feeling or didn&#8217;t know? x


----------



## xsarahbellax

I wonder how reliable the "feeling" is? Like, is there actually anything in it, or is it really just a 50/50 guess?

Both me & hubby have thought it's a girl since day one, I have no idea why. I'm open to the fact that I may be wrong, just keen to know now!!


----------



## yasmin13

I had a feeling I was having a boy and it turned out to be right... Lol I do sometimes wonder if the sonographer got it right though :wacko:


----------



## SamiraNChris

xsarahbellax said:


> I wonder how reliable the "feeling" is? Like, is there actually anything in it, or is it really just a 50/50 guess?
> 
> Both me & hubby have thought it's a girl since day one, I have no idea why. I'm open to the fact that I may be wrong, just keen to know now!!

see ive had the feeling its a boy since day one! now i dont know if this is down to preference or what. will be so nice to know tomorrow so i can call "it" him or her!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> I had a feeling I was having a boy and it turned out to be right... Lol I do sometimes wonder if the sonographer got it right though :wacko:

hehe im sure she did! i think its harder to get a boy wrong! x


----------



## firerabbit666

Ohh no! They are a pain these anteriors :/ I have hardly felt anything and when I do it's just so slight. Not the most reasurring. Hoping it doesn't make the bits harder to find at the scan! Ohh cool do you have any inklings about scan tomorrow? 
I feel I'm having a girl this time but i'm the worst guesser in the world I always get others genders wrong, I thought my son was a girl lol
x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I was sure that my first was a boy the whole way through, and it was!!! I found out this one was a boy at 15 weeks so I didn't really get the chance to have a proper "feeling" about it! I think a woman's intuition is very strong about the sex of her baby!


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> I wonder how reliable the "feeling" is? Like, is there actually anything in it, or is it really just a 50/50 guess?
> 
> Both me & hubby have thought it's a girl since day one, I have no idea why. I'm open to the fact that I may be wrong, just keen to know now!!

I think it is true. With my first, I knew straight away it was a girl and it was. Second I thought it was a boy, and I was wrong but I think it was more of me wanting a boy than anything. This one I've felt boy all along and it's looking like it might be. Also the red cabbage gender test right right for me, chinese predictor was wrong. The feeling is the more likely one though in my opinion :)
Just had my midwife round and she measured my stomach to see where my uterus was and she said I'm measuring 18 weeks. Looks like it's it'll be a big baby. Heartbeat is 143 BPM. Everything looks fine :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

ProudMommy26 said:


> Also the red cabbage gender test right right for me

I just googled this! Ha! Think I'll hold out for my scan!


----------



## Stef

Hi... Can I join please :flower:

I am pregnant with my second child. Due 23rd August. I have a private gender scan booked for 22nd March. :happydance:

Xx


----------



## BattyNora

I love all of the old wives tales about finding out the gender! 

One that has been REALLY annoying me is the "ooohh, you're carrying on your hips, it means it's a girl." NO IT DOESN'T. I always carry excess weight on my hips - so, really, I'm just getting fatter. Thanks!

Welcome Stef!! Day after me for gender scan ... it's coming round quicker and quicker now!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh - I meant to say ladies...the team yellow leaning had a spanner thrown in them...MY FATHER! He got all upset we weren't finding out, bless him. He's taking us on holiday in April and was apparently so looking forward to taking us shopping for the first blue or pink bits! 

PS OH has decided he wants to find out too....oh joy!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha I've also given in! I'm going to book a scan for the beginning of April! lol :)

Actually having siad this - watch me change my mind again!! :haha:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Yea i have a feeling its a boy have done since about 8 weeks (found out at 4!) and then at the scan the sonographer told me she thought it was a boys o that made me think it more i think! 

Welcome Stef :D your little girl is gorjus!!! 

Oh no Batty &#8211; what are u gona do? Do u still want to be yellow? If u do then stuff them!!! My best mate is pregs too and her OH doesn&#8217;t want to find out and she does...but shes not going to for him!! Shes too nice!&#8221;! if it was my OH id tell him to screw off LOL i cant not find out im too much of a control organisation freak! Self diagnosed!!! 

LOL Charlie ive turned you back to no colour on the board....for now  

OMG foooooooood! My dad went out at half 1 to get some lunch and asked if i wanted anything....so i decided to not make anything at work and get a sarnie n crisps! He comes back with a salad!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you trying to tell me something papa!!!!! He said to me the other day that i was getting g fat and i was like uhhhh yea.....of course i am! Do you think he has forgotten the baby part LOL


----------



## DaretoDream

Any of you ladies ever do the baking soda test? the 1 tsp. baking soda and you pee on it? One of the other threads mentioned it so i tried- because i'll see if it meant anything being our scan is in three weeks. 

If it fizzles its a boy and if it does nothing, girl.

Mine did nothing--- girl, but i still think it's a boy. :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira, it was my feeling from the beginning, but it was confirmed at an early 15+2 scan, go back a few pages I finally posted pics from it on Tuesday and there is a pic where he has "boy bits" between his legs. We have another scan Wednesday with our Doc but I may postpone it til monday if I am not off work bc my sister will be visiting the next week. I've read mothers were 71% right as opposed to 50/50 which is a higher percent than anything else but also means almost 30 % of mothers are wrong! I didn't have a preference although I may have chosen girl for my dad and DH sake bc they both wanted girl, but I had a very strong feeling from the beggining that it was a boy & it is! :) 

Hopefully I will get to go to the big baby shopping event next weekend with my SIL! If we have the money and I don't have to work! I want to buy boy stuff!!! Lol :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh and 12 weeks is was to early some people guess based on the angle but even that would depend on your babys personal rate of growth and development. If you look at the pics at 12 weeks they both look like boy bits with a split in the middle! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> Any of you ladies ever do the baking soda test? the 1 tsp. baking soda and you pee on it? One of the other threads mentioned it so i tried- because i'll see if it meant anything being our scan is in three weeks.
> 
> If it fizzles its a boy and if it does nothing, girl.
> 
> Mine did nothing--- girl, but i still think it's a boy. :)

I've just tried this as I had some Baking soda in the house. There was definitely some fiz there. :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

I might try these myth tests after i know sex to see what is true hehe! 

Ohh yea i remember the pics :D see i have always wanted a boy first then a girl....so lucky if it happens but one can wish hehe! Coz i think the boy will be mr protective over his little sister then and look after her! 

I spoke to the mother and she is coming to the scan woooop! I told her that me and OH are only going in as i want it to be just us when we find out the sex but if they let her she can have a sneaky peak afterwards if they let her...usually its only one allowed in with me but hopefully the sonographer is nice!! Im there really early too so not like there will be loads of ppl about to see!


----------



## laila 44

Hello!

Please include me in this lovely thread :)

I'm due july 23rd and we are expecting a girl but have yet to confirm tomorrow xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyy laila! almost put leila then ( my sis name lol) ooooh your the same date as me,,,,and scan date woooo! how exciting! what time is your scan! mines at 8.15 am! im going home, eating and going to bed so tomorrow is here lol! 

My OH is coming to the scan but has to go to work after ( i booked the day off to SHOP!!) and thankfully my mum isnt working tomorrow so shes coming too and then shopping with me eeeeeeek! hopefully she can pop her head round in the scan after we are done with finding out sex etc, just want that to be me and chris :) is this your first laila? x


----------



## SamiraNChris

ahh what a plank! my DD is 22nd july LOL! almost the same ;)


----------



## SamiraNChris

right im off home girls! well meeting OH at the pub for a drink and food with friends then home eeeeeeeeek! then its bed and scan eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! i will try and update you as soon as possible! i dont have internet at home at the mo so will have to wait for OH to come back from work then i will update on his phone :D:D:D:D:D too pissing excited!

muchos love! x


----------



## ProudMommy26

SamiraNChris said:


> right im off home girls! well meeting OH at the pub for a drink and food with friends then home eeeeeeeeek! then its bed and scan eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! i will try and update you as soon as possible! i dont have internet at home at the mo so will have to wait for OH to come back from work then i will update on his phone :D:D:D:D:D too pissing excited!
> 
> muchos love! x

YAY! Hope everything goes well for your scan. Looking forward to finding out your result :) (You're not going to sleep tonight)


----------



## Stef

Thanks for the welcome.

Enjoy your scan tomorrow Samira, I couldnt sleep the night before my 20 week scan with Olivia. too excited. lol.

Samira, she is gorgeous, bit some days shes a little monkey! We never had terrible twos, we have troublesome thress instead.

xx


----------



## BattyNora

Samira - you're making us all excited for you!! Have fun tomorrow and enjoy seeing babs again, you luck mooo!!


----------



## marie_wills

Good Luck with scan tomorrow Samira :~) Hope all goes well :D

I had a scare yesterday, doc couldnt find the heartbeat for about a minute - found mine easy enough, then thank god briefly for about 3/4 seconds he picked up the babys faster heart rate :) must be moving around. I've been worrying a little because I've still yet to feel baby move :( Hopefully it won't be too long now.


----------



## DaretoDream

marie- same as you with the movement. Still waiting!


----------



## els1989

Hi girls, I haven't been on here for a while but just wanted to let you know that on Wednesday we found out we are on team PINK :) I had a feeling we were having a girl from the start but now it's confirmed it makes it all seem more real :)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Samira, hopefully you will be able to tell us what team you are on! xx


----------



## marie_wills

DaretoDream said:


> marie- same as you with the movement. Still waiting!

Are you the same as me? Keep hearing of friends having felt movement by this point in pregnancy but still for me nothing :s I know the general timings are between 18 and 22 weeks but it really can't come soon enough. 

Where abouts is your baby at the minute? I'm pretty sure mines just below my belly button.


----------



## DaretoDream

marie_wills said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> marie- same as you with the movement. Still waiting!
> 
> Are you the same as me? Keep hearing of friends having felt movement by this point in pregnancy but still for me nothing :s I know the general timings are between 18 and 22 weeks but it really can't come soon enough.
> 
> Where abouts is your baby at the minute? I'm pretty sure mines just below my belly button.Click to expand...

yeah I'm 18+4 and haven't felt any movement yet... Felt a flutter or two here and there but not much else.

how do you know where baby is? I can't tell?


----------



## Courtcourt

Hi! Were due aug 12, and its a girl!


----------



## kellface

I thought it was a boy, but I think thats just because I reaaaalllly wanted a boy, not a big girly girl myself...always was a bit of a tomboy haha

But now we're having a girl I'm over the moon, I'm just glad she's okay :) Already bought some things for her and cant wait to decorate the nursery :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare to Dream - by 20 weeks your baby will be up to your belly button, so by 18 it's jsut below - the GP told me this yesterday :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Well then, just below my belly button! lol thanks charlie :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

It's your uterus that goes up that high but the baby can be anywhere in it. They still have some room to move at this point. I always find my baby with the Doppler and sometimes he is higher up in the center but he usually prefers to stay in a ball in my lower right side just above my pelvis I can feel the difference bc it's hard right there and softer on the other side too. I usually only feel him when he is lower Down for whatever reason maybe bc I have less fat there lol when I do feel his higher it's much lighter and more fluttery and more easily confused with gas or whatever. If I didn't have the Doppler and hadn't seen him kicking and making the move that causes me pain I still prob wouldn't realize it was him bc it doesn't feel like anyone described to me. 

Samira!!! I can't wait to find out!!!! Woo hoo I am so excited for you! I moved my scan from Wednesday to Monday the 14th bc my sister and nephews are coming from Texas to stay a few weeks and I wanted her to be able to go with me :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Just had my scan and we are definitely team :pink:!!! It went really well only thing of concern was a low lying placenta but i was already planing a c section so its nothing to really worry about. Definitely a very active bub though it took an hour and a half to do all the measurements cause she kept changing positions lol 

https://img5.imageshack.us/img5/246/ccf040320110000022.th.jpg


----------



## TaNasha

Good morning mommies!

Just popping in to say Samria Good luck and let us know soon!!!!!!!

I have felt flutters over the last few weeks, but i am also so impatient , i just want a kick!

Congrats on Team Pink Mum2Miller!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ok I've done it - finally booked the gender scan - justr need them to confirm if it's the 4th or 5th of April!!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Charlie!! What made you change your mind! My yellow leaning have now swayed to finding out too...I'm just too darn impatient and I want to start bonding with the little boy/girl. Plus harrassment from my side of the family!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I just wanna be able to buy pink/blue stuff & I loved calling my bump by his name last time rather than it! Think ,y mum's a little disappointed cause she wanted us to not find out but she'll be fine :)

When's your scan?? :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

How exciting Charlie, I bet you can't wait :) I have my gender scan tomorrow. But still ill and daughter has been sent home from school. She's caught Hand, foot and mouth so maybe that could be the reason why we've all been sick? Not sure. Got to pop to the docs in a mo. Also I had 4 coughing fits last night, was awful. Checked baby's heartbeat this morning and it's constantly skipping beats. Midwife said it's normal though. For those who have scan this/next week. Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## BattyNora

I think it's brilliant you're doing what you want to do...just surpised me to read that! It's quite sad if I'm honest - I've been saying "well, If Charlie can stay team yellow then so can I!"...ha! I've been so worried about people saying "oh, you really shouldn't find out" than what* I * and my other half want to do! Stupid MIL!

I HATE not knowing things! I always read the lasdt pages of a book to see what is happening halkf way through! I can't watch a film or TV show at home without nipping on wikipedia to see every film people have been in and what happens!

I'm so awful at it and I've been kidding myself I can hold out. Also, due to my EDS I get extra scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks...I'd cave anyway!! 

Our scan is 21st Mar (same as your anomoly I think?) so not long!!

PS...Off to eat a krispy kreme now...ourteam won a box full at the pub quiz last night!!! Was donated to the pregnant lady! Whoop!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I tried........... but the more people came on here & was saying what they were having I admit I caved  OH was happy though! Everyone has opinions on it, but like you said it's what you want to do at the end of the day! lol My mum's not upset just I know she really wanted us to experience a 'surprise' this time :) But she'll be happy cause she'll get ot make pink/blue bedding and buy stuff for baby! She'll be fine then :D Are both your parents exciteD?? I know you said your Dad wanted you to find out? 


ahh how did yuo remember that?! yeah it's going so quick it's not long now really until the 21st! Just over 2 weeks! :D 

and I'm sooooooooooooooo jealous you have Krispy Kremes! Might have to take a trip tp Tescos and get some haha! That was nice they donated them to the pregnant one...s hows there are some decent people out there who understand the needs of pregnant women ;)


Proudmummy - hand foot and mouth? Isn't that dangerous? lol the way you wrote it just sounds like it is just a common thing :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I tried........... but the more people came on here & was saying what they were having I admit I caved  OH was happy though! Everyone has opinions on it, but like you said it's what you want to do at the end of the day! lol My mum's not upset just I know she really wanted us to experience a 'surprise' this time :) But she'll be happy cause she'll get ot make pink/blue bedding and buy stuff for baby! She'll be fine then :D Are both your parents exciteD?? I know you said your Dad wanted you to find out?
> 
> 
> ahh how did yuo remember that?! yeah it's going so quick it's not long now really until the 21st! Just over 2 weeks! :D
> 
> and I'm sooooooooooooooo jealous you have Krispy Kremes! Might have to take a trip tp Tescos and get some haha! That was nice they donated them to the pregnant one...s hows there are some decent people out there who understand the needs of pregnant women ;)
> 
> 
> Proudmummy - hand foot and mouth? Isn't that dangerous? lol the way you wrote it just sounds like it is just a common thing :)

I'm not sure about it being dangerous. Have never had it before, but we're booked into the doctors. All her school has it and she's one of the last to catch it. Fingers crossed everything will be ok! Fed up of the stress lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well if the whole school's had it... then it can't be dangerous lol ! Think I'm thinking of the animal version :/ 

Yep get the Drs out of the way today and then you can find out what your baby is tomorrow! :D Any idea over what you're having?


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Well if the whole school's had it... then it can't be dangerous lol ! Think I'm thinking of the animal version :/
> 
> Yep get the Drs out of the way today and then you can find out what your baby is tomorrow! :D Any idea over what you're having?

When I went for a scan on Tuesday. He showed me boy parts and said boy but couldn't be too sure. I've had boy gut feeling throughout but thought it'd be another girl because I have two girls already :)
Doctor seemed happy with my girl, she's just having 5 days off school till she's better. He's not happy with the baby's heartbeat skipping a beat though, so will go back in a few hours for him to listen to it.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on team pink momtomiller! I think the pink team is pulling ahead now lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> Just had my scan and we are definitely team :pink:!!! It went really well only thing of concern was a low lying placenta but i was already planing a c section so its nothing to really worry about. Definitely a very active bub though it took an hour and a half to do all the measurements cause she kept changing positions lol

That's awesome hun!!! congrats!!!



BattyNora said:


> Charlie!! What made you change your mind! My yellow leaning have now swayed to finding out too...I'm just too darn impatient and I want to start bonding with the little boy/girl. Plus harrassment from my side of the family!

I think if we ever have another we'll let it be a surprise. My whole family has been very pushy about letting it go and not finding out. But i want to know what this one is!!! and maybe in the end , with a second i'd want to know then too. But, with all the costs of the scans and ultrasounds think i'll pass next time!!! lol



ProudMommy26 said:


> How exciting Charlie, I bet you can't wait :) I have my gender scan tomorrow. But still ill and daughter has been sent home from school. She's caught Hand, foot and mouth so maybe that could be the reason why we've all been sick? Not sure. Got to pop to the docs in a mo. Also I had 4 coughing fits last night, was awful. Checked baby's heartbeat this morning and it's constantly skipping beats. Midwife said it's normal though. For those who have scan this/next week. Hope everything goes well!!!

What the heck is hand foot and mouth?! never heard of it!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Still sick today- called the ob to ask if i should be concerned as i've had a headache for 3 straight days- and waiting for them to call me back. Nothing yet. It's been about an hour and a half. Just hoping they call before i go into work, just in case they tell me it's something i need to come in for.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Is hand foot and mouth the one with blisters? I'm sure that's what my nephew had a year or 2 ago, he had blisters in his mouth and was generally unweel. Very contagious aswell so there's not really any way to avoid it xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

DaretoDream said:


> Still sick today- called the ob to ask if i should be concerned as i've had a headache for 3 straight days- and waiting for them to call me back. Nothing yet. It's been about an hour and a half. Just hoping they call before i go into work, just in case they tell me it's something i need to come in for.

I've had a headache for FOUR WEEKS solid! I'm not even exaggerating. At first I tried taking paracetamol, but it did nothing so I gave up, as wasn't keen on taking medication anyway.

I went to see the doctor after two weeks, but after taking my blood pressure he said it was just my hormones & a normal part of pregnancy.

The time to be concerned is the third tri when it could be connected to pre-eclampsia.


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks sarah- i appreciate that! they did just call back and told me to take Tylenol. Told her i was just being cautious- but she said since i'm drinking and eating and resting that i should be fine. She told me if i get worse to call back.

But she thinks i'll be fine. But man does it hurt.

4 weeks?! i don't think i could live like that!! oh my gosh! you poor dear! You make me feel silly for complaining for a three day one!


----------



## ProudMommy26

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Is hand foot and mouth the one with blisters? I'm sure that's what my nephew had a year or 2 ago, he had blisters in his mouth and was generally unweel. Very contagious aswell so there's not really any way to avoid it xxx

That's the one. She's got them all over her face and in her mouth/lips. But none on her hands yet. She seems fine in herself, just a bit down. My two year old is acting up bad, so I'm thinking it's her turn to get it now.


----------



## DaretoDream

sounds horrid! never heard of it! I don't think we have that over here. please keep that there!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> Still sick today- called the ob to ask if i should be concerned as i've had a headache for 3 straight days- and waiting for them to call me back. Nothing yet. It's been about an hour and a half. Just hoping they call before i go into work, just in case they tell me it's something i need to come in for.

I had those headaches last week when I was ill. I was just told to take paracetamol. Fingers crossed everything will be ok. Get well soon hun and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

ProudMommy26 said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Is hand foot and mouth the one with blisters? I'm sure that's what my nephew had a year or 2 ago, he had blisters in his mouth and was generally unweel. Very contagious aswell so there's not really any way to avoid it xxx
> 
> That's the one. She's got them all over her face and in her mouth/lips. But none on her hands yet. She seems fine in herself, just a bit down. My two year old is acting up bad, so I'm thinking it's her turn to get it now.Click to expand...

Oh no, hope they feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi:

Just popping in, dont really know any of you ladies so its a little hard to catch up with me joining so late so just wanted to say hope every one is O.K

Sarahbella & daretodream, argh about your headaches, i feel for you i had one the other day and couldnt shake it luckily the next morning when i woke up it was gone. Hope they ease off soon for you.

My gender scan is getting closer. cant wait!!!

xx


----------



## marie_wills

Love_Krystal said:


> It's your uterus that goes up that high but the baby can be anywhere in it. They still have some room to move at this point. I always find my baby with the Doppler and sometimes he is higher up in the center but he usually prefers to stay in a ball in my lower right side just above my pelvis I can feel the difference bc it's hard right there and softer on the other side too. I usually only feel him when he is lower Down for whatever reason maybe bc I have less fat there lol when I do feel his higher it's much lighter and more fluttery and more easily confused with gas or whatever. If I didn't have the Doppler and hadn't seen him kicking and making the move that causes me pain I still prob wouldn't realize it was him bc it doesn't feel like anyone described to me.
> 
> Samira!!! I can't wait to find out!!!! Woo hoo I am so excited for you! I moved my scan from Wednesday to Monday the 14th bc my sister and nephews are coming from Texas to stay a few weeks and I wanted her to be able to go with me :)

Ahh I've been having pain quite a bit more recently in my stomach but put it down to stretching, didnt think the baby moving would actually cause me pain, so I guess i'm just still waiting to feel baby move.

I have scan on Monday 14th too :) What time is yours?? Are you finding out what your having?? I'm so excited, literally counting the days down yay


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's been fairly quiet on here today! 

Anyways !!!! My gender scaaaaaaaaaaan is all BOOKED!!!! I have to wait until 4.30 on the 4th April to find out! But still!!! I'm hoping I'm right (again) and I'm on Team :pink:... 

Hope your little girls start to feel better - how did the Drs go with the baby's HB Proudmummy?

And hiiii Stef! When's your scan? :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> It's been fairly quiet on here today!
> 
> Anyways !!!! My gender scaaaaaaaaaaan is all BOOKED!!!! I have to wait until 4.30 on the 4th April to find out! But still!!! I'm hoping I'm right (again) and I'm on Team :pink:...
> 
> Hope your little girls start to feel better - how did the Drs go with the baby's HB Proudmummy?
> 
> And hiiii Stef! When's your scan? :)

He couldn't really do anything about it. The heartbeat is still skipping a beat now. I go for my scan tomorrow, so will ask them to see what they think about it. My daughter has a heart murmur, so could possibly be something like that. Trying not to worry too much about it, it might correct itself.


----------



## kristin2011

I'm now due August the 9th and with twin boys.


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> Still sick today- called the ob to ask if i should be concerned as i've had a headache for 3 straight days- and waiting for them to call me back. Nothing yet. It's been about an hour and a half. Just hoping they call before i go into work, just in case they tell me it's something i need to come in for.

Just a quick thought! Try massaging your forehead and head, cold cloth or if you have one of those eye masks you put in fridge, and lie in dark room! That's what I usually do!!!


----------



## natalie85

Hey mummies!!! 
How is everyone? Sorry haven't been on here for a while!! Everything has been a bit manic!!! 
I have another scan booked for 24th woohooooo!!! Can't wait to see baby girl again and check she still a girl hehe!!! 
I've had it with people giving their opinions and saying they don't think it's a girl and how I shouldn't buy anything pink esp bloody mil!!! Grrrrrr!!! Just because in her day they got it wrong!!! Is anyone else getting seriously annoyed with their mil??!!! I can actually stand her at the mo! I'm worried that when we move (5mins away from them) I'm worried that they gonna think it's ok for them to pop over whenever they want!?! 
Sorry having a bit of a rant today!!! Ahhhh grrrrr x


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ladies- went to work afterall- took 2 tylenol during the day- and don't think I've had any since 3 ish. Much better since! Crazy. And I think my belly also increased in size ? :shrug:


----------



## marie_wills

kristin2011 said:


> I'm now due August the 9th and with twin boys.

Congratulations :) how exciting twins lol are they identical do you know ?


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> Hey mummies!!!
> How is everyone? Sorry haven't been on here for a while!! Everything has been a bit manic!!!
> I have another scan booked for 24th woohooooo!!! Can't wait to see baby girl again and check she still a girl hehe!!!
> I've had it with people giving their opinions and saying they don't think it's a girl and how I shouldn't buy anything pink esp bloody mil!!! Grrrrrr!!! Just because in her day they got it wrong!!! Is anyone else getting seriously annoyed with their mil??!!! I can actually stand her at the mo! I'm worried that when we move (5mins away from them) I'm worried that they gonna think it's ok for them to pop over whenever they want!?!
> Sorry having a bit of a rant today!!! Ahhhh grrrrr x

My MIL isn't actually so bad in this pregnancy. In my others though she was a complete nightmare. But then again we have moved 100 miles away from her lol. We have the in-laws popping over easter. Should be ok but secretly dreading the 'you should do this and that' lectures. :dohh:

Off to my gender scan in 2 hours, so nervous but excited!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> Hey mummies!!!
> How is everyone? Sorry haven't been on here for a while!! Everything has been a bit manic!!!
> I have another scan booked for 24th woohooooo!!! Can't wait to see baby girl again and check she still a girl hehe!!!
> I've had it with people giving their opinions and saying they don't think it's a girl and how I shouldn't buy anything pink esp bloody mil!!! Grrrrrr!!! Just because in her day they got it wrong!!! Is anyone else getting seriously annoyed with their mil??!!! I can actually stand her at the mo! I'm worried that when we move (5mins away from them) I'm worried that they gonna think it's ok for them to pop over whenever they want!?!
> Sorry having a bit of a rant today!!! Ahhhh grrrrr x

Hey Natalie! :) Is this a private Gender scan?? Just to double check? haha! I finally gave in and booked one for the 4th April! :D

Don't listen to everyone else about buying stuff etc - you already said you thuought it was a girl, the scan said it was a girl so I'd just go with that for now! :) How's your OH taking it now - any better?

My MIL started off ok.... but now s he keeps sticking her nose in (mostly about how I'm bring up Stephen and how he shouldn;t be having milk anymore and should be on three meals a day - no he's 5 months and we're doing it slowly like the HV said! and how we shouldn't take photos int he bath, how we push the pram, how we hold him too much etc etc etc) :dohh: :growlmad: I'm just glad at the moment we live in Watford and she's 2 hours away in CLacton haha! So dont' listen to her... jsut go 'oh yeah' and then don't take what she says into account at all lol :)


----------



## BattyNora

Oh MIL! Mine, bless her, just does my head in right now. There is nothing wrong with it, but she is very traditional. She's expecting me to resolutely BF for at least a year (when I'm aiming for 6+ months but am keeping an open mind. As I usually got to football on a Sat she assumed we'd be dropping babs off every week for babysitting....and had a bit of a go when I said I was planning on not going anymore once babs is born! I keep saying she's going to be getting plenty of babysitting in. Also, they offered to buy a travel cot to keep at theirs...but she's looking at quite a cheap one (I'm not trying to offend, we're not rich by any means!) from Asda, but I just don't trust that for my baby sleeping in. I'd rather fork out more on that kind of thing and get cheaper furniture/clothes/nappies! It's nice they want to be involved though! 

CharlieKeys - both sets of parents are very excited, which is lovely! They've both been harping on about being grandparents, and even though I'm the youngest they seem happy it's me!

Sorry to hear people aren't feeling too great..the headaches do suck. I go with Natalie (just typed Coalie then!!!) and put a damp flannel on your head. It's my favourite!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Afternoon ladies! Went for my gender scan today, enjoyed every minute of it. Everything looks fine and baby was waving, punching and sucking it's fingers. Soooo cute! I will have to try and post a video up for you all to see :) Oh and the specialist thought it was a boy. Potty shot: 

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/2422/pottyshot.jpg

And here's a pic of him sucking his fingers:

https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9458/scanx.jpg

Everyone who is still yet to go to a gender scan.... You're going to love it!! :D Going to try and save up for the 4D scan.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats!!! Another blue bump!! So exciting!


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats proud !!!! that's so great! :) Love the photos- and can't wait to see the video!!! did they let you take it with your phone or do they give you a copy? 

Can't wait for mine!!!!!!! i still have 2 & 1/2 weeks!!! bah!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> Congrats proud !!!! that's so great! :) Love the photos- and can't wait to see the video!!! did they let you take it with your phone or do they give you a copy?
> 
> Can't wait for mine!!!!!!! i still have 2 & 1/2 weeks!!! bah!

Thanks Dare! We had to pay £20 for the DVD. It sounds pricey, but it's worth it. Will be uploading it later :)


----------



## DaretoDream

that's awesome! that's not too bad either :) Glad you did it! hope we get the option.


----------



## ProudMommy26

Here's the video. It's only just uploaded so music and quality might not work properly yet. x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itBt3FYUm38


----------



## firerabbit666

Awww what lovely pictures/video proudmommy26!! Congratulations on team blue!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

congrats! Love hte video... was it babybond by anychance? Have the same music on my 4D DVD haha! :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> congrats! Love hte video... was it babybond by anychance? Have the same music on my 4D DVD haha! :)

Yep :) Never been before, was a really nice experience! Was you happy with your 4D scan? I'm thinking of having one done. x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah we were really pleased with it! :) The quality and some of the photos we've got are amazing! I'd def say do it! :) 


Any of you girls hungry today? I've been starving.... I've eaten wayyyy too mucha nd I'm still hungry - just asked the OH to bring me up a brownie sundae, chocolate fudge cake or apple crumble and ice-cream YUM YUM!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Brilliant, I'll have to book it up soon. 
Hungry?! I'm always hungry :D Been snacking on chicken and salt & vinegar crisps all day. I'm dreading the heartburn tonight.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd say do it between 28-30 weeks.... we did ours at 29 and Stephen ahd the most gorgeous chubby cheeks! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

what a wonderful video!!!!! omg it's gorgeous! thank you SOOOO much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Miniwilf2

Hi Ladies

My gender scan is booked for 7pm tomorrow and I cannot contain my excitement. It has been so lovely reading about everyone elses scan's that I actually can't believe tomorrow is the day.

I am desperate to know what the gender is this time after staying team yellow with my first pregnancy.

My gut is boy but keep your fingers crossed that that it may be a girl, although I will be happy as long as its healthy.

Lisa
x


----------



## natalie85

ProudMommy26 said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey mummies!!!
> How is everyone? Sorry haven't been on here for a while!! Everything has been a bit manic!!!
> I have another scan booked for 24th woohooooo!!! Can't wait to see baby girl again and check she still a girl hehe!!!
> I've had it with people giving their opinions and saying they don't think it's a girl and how I shouldn't buy anything pink esp bloody mil!!! Grrrrrr!!! Just because in her day they got it wrong!!! Is anyone else getting seriously annoyed with their mil??!!! I can actually stand her at the mo! I'm worried that when we move (5mins away from them) I'm worried that they gonna think it's ok for them to pop over whenever they want!?!
> Sorry having a bit of a rant today!!! Ahhhh grrrrr x
> 
> My MIL isn't actually so bad in this pregnancy. In my others though she was a complete nightmare. But then again we have moved 100 miles away from her lol. We have the in-laws popping over easter. Should be ok but secretly dreading the 'you should do this and that' lectures. :dohh:
> 
> Off to my gender scan in 2 hours, so nervous but excited!! :)Click to expand...

hmmmm 100 miles..... why did i go for not eveb 1 mile away?!!!??!?!! :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey mummies!!!
> How is everyone? Sorry haven't been on here for a while!! Everything has been a bit manic!!!
> I have another scan booked for 24th woohooooo!!! Can't wait to see baby girl again and check she still a girl hehe!!!
> I've had it with people giving their opinions and saying they don't think it's a girl and how I shouldn't buy anything pink esp bloody mil!!! Grrrrrr!!! Just because in her day they got it wrong!!! Is anyone else getting seriously annoyed with their mil??!!! I can actually stand her at the mo! I'm worried that when we move (5mins away from them) I'm worried that they gonna think it's ok for them to pop over whenever they want!?!
> Sorry having a bit of a rant today!!! Ahhhh grrrrr x
> 
> Hey Natalie! :) Is this a private Gender scan?? Just to double check? haha! I finally gave in and booked one for the 4th April! :D
> 
> Don't listen to everyone else about buying stuff etc - you already said you thuought it was a girl, the scan said it was a girl so I'd just go with that for now! :) How's your OH taking it now - any better?
> 
> My MIL started off ok.... but now s he keeps sticking her nose in (mostly about how I'm bring up Stephen and how he shouldn;t be having milk anymore and should be on three meals a day - no he's 5 months and we're doing it slowly like the HV said! and how we shouldn't take photos int he bath, how we push the pram, how we hold him too much etc etc etc) :dohh: :growlmad: I'm just glad at the moment we live in Watford and she's 2 hours away in CLacton haha! So dont' listen to her... jsut go 'oh yeah' and then don't take what she says into account at all lol :)Click to expand...

awww did u haha is that at my ultra baby? ours is cos LO was naughty in the scan so they had to do another..... i'm not complaining!!!!! :happydance:
DH is much better we spent the whole night going through girls names!! 
aw wow 2 hrs away!! lucky!! i was hoping that where we are at the min they have only come over once ( it was not liked that i didnt exactly invite them over!! LOL) i been here for 3 years and its always been seen as my place not DH (he only recently properly moved in before we got married LOL) but now we buying a place together i'm a bit worrried as being sooooo close they are gonna pop over whenever they want etc and just well hmmm irriate the shite out of me i mean its already started phone calls all the time GRRR Leave me alone!!!!! not having my mum with us any more im finding it hard enough but with her sticking her nose in all the time ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :growlmad: i dont know what to do cos DH doesnt see that she is doing anything wrong :shrug: ahhhh i would love a glass of wine i need to chill out!!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Oh MIL! Mine, bless her, just does my head in right now. There is nothing wrong with it, but she is very traditional. She's expecting me to resolutely BF for at least a year (when I'm aiming for 6+ months but am keeping an open mind. As I usually got to football on a Sat she assumed we'd be dropping babs off every week for babysitting....and had a bit of a go when I said I was planning on not going anymore once babs is born! I keep saying she's going to be getting plenty of babysitting in. Also, they offered to buy a travel cot to keep at theirs...but she's looking at quite a cheap one (I'm not trying to offend, we're not rich by any means!) from Asda, but I just don't trust that for my baby sleeping in. I'd rather fork out more on that kind of thing and get cheaper furniture/clothes/nappies! It's nice they want to be involved though!
> 
> CharlieKeys - both sets of parents are very excited, which is lovely! They've both been harping on about being grandparents, and even though I'm the youngest they seem happy it's me!
> 
> Sorry to hear people aren't feeling too great..the headaches do suck. I go with Natalie (just typed Coalie then!!!) and put a damp flannel on your head. It's my favourite!

omg that would drive me mad!!! im unsure atm about BF but if she gave me her opinion i think i would fly off the handle and with the travel cot!!!


----------



## natalie85

proudmummy gorgeous pics and videos!!!! i would be sitting there all day watching a vid if we had one!!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> proudmummy gorgeous pics and videos!!!! i would be sitting there all day watching a vid if we had one!!!!

lol I think I've watched it about 20 times now :) My children love watching it too. So cute! Just can't believe he's in me. ( I know that sounds silly) He looks so big!


----------



## natalie85

awww i know what u mean when we have been to scans i am amazed that theres a little person inside of me!! such an amazing feeling!!!! xx


----------



## Squeeker

I had a very momentous day yesterday - I finally bought my first baby stuff!! :happydance:

I've had a hard time buying things as it is all so overwhelming, and I am still having a hard time believing that in just a few months I will actualy have a baby and be a mom! 

So anyway, yesterday in our city, the Multiple Birth Association put on their semi-annual giant mega used-baby-stuff sale. DH and I went to check it out with our good friends who are due with their first in 2 weeks.

The whole thing was totally overwhelming for me at first - I didn't know what I wanted or needed, where to start, etc... and my friend suggested looking for some newborn onesies in neutral colors as they can be difficult to find in stores.

They had such CUTE stuff, and all of it practically new! I got this pile of clothes, some 0-3m and some 3-6m, onesies and sleepers, all for $23! :thumbup: The little shirt with the fireman stitched on it was an amazing find as DH is a firefighter! And the bright orange overalls are hilarious as we're upland game hunters so we figured the LO should have some blaze orange gear!! 

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/P1100002.jpg

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/P1100003.jpg

I think Dax was happy with the purchases as instead of getting flutters, I am now getting full-on kicks! :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww they are adorable squeeker! Love them :) I'm dying to go out and start buying boys clothes, but I'm trying to hold back. It's hard work lol!


----------



## BattyNora

Brilliant buys!! Such a bargain as well.


----------



## natalie85

aw beautiful bits there squeeker!!!!
how far along are u now?
im a bit confused if im getting kicks or not havent had anything like what i had a few weeks ago, ive had more like stomach flips?! cant think how to describe it!!!!!! :S


----------



## els1989

Can you add me on the list at the beginning of the thread please :) due 13th July and team pink :)x


----------



## Squeeker

> aw beautiful bits there squeeker!!!!
> how far along are u now?
> im a bit confused if im getting kicks or not havent had anything like what i had a few weeks ago, ive had more like stomach flips?! cant think how to describe it!!!!!! :S Than

Thanks! I am 20+2 today. Time really is flying by!

The kicks started sort of the same way for me... I had some butterflies and pokes starting at 15.5 weeks, but then it was on and off until yesterday. I think I've felt the baby flip too... all of the sudden it's like "woah, that's uncomfortable!" and then it's fine again. So strange!


----------



## natalie85

Squeeker said:


> aw beautiful bits there squeeker!!!!
> how far along are u now?
> im a bit confused if im getting kicks or not havent had anything like what i had a few weeks ago, ive had more like stomach flips?! cant think how to describe it!!!!!! :S Than
> 
> Thanks! I am 20+2 today. Time really is flying by!
> 
> The kicks started sort of the same way for me... I had some butterflies and pokes starting at 15.5 weeks, but then it was on and off until yesterday. I think I've felt the baby flip too... all of the sudden it's like "woah, that's uncomfortable!" and then it's fine again. So strange!Click to expand...

ahhh thats what that ooo ouch sort of pain is like someone has just elbowed u in the ribs, but lower?!
i wasn't sure if it was baby was flipping or if i was imagining it!!!! :shrug: xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

hi ladies I'm 19 weeks today! :dance:

have had little to no movement- unless I just haven't noticed. Sometimes when I switch sides in bed I swear I feel a big lump pushing against like it's trying to stay on the other side... Possible even? Or if I attempt to lay on my belly- feels like a heavy log in my uterus. Is this in my head? Of is this really baby?

hope you all are well- getting ready to see the new Rango movie with another couple :)


----------



## natalie85

hahaha yep i've had the same like if you go on stomach your leaning on something that sticks in!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yep... I keep feeling movement under my ribs but I feel like I'm imagining it as the Dr said my uterus is just under my belly button... unless when you sit down it sort of squashes up? :/ it's been constant movement for the last two days so i'm chuffed now :)

and yep Natalie it's My Ultra Baby! It seems like it's ages away :( 

Glad to see people are back.... went rather quiet over the last couple of days lol!


----------



## BattyNora

That sounds like movement to me Natalie!! (Ha, not that I'd know.....grrr!)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm glad to see so many people are wondering if what they are feeling is movement. I think I'm feeling baby, but not sure. You'd think I'd know since this is my second, but I'm just not sure!!! I have my 20 week scan on Tuesday (even though I'll only be 19 weeks). I can't wait, I swear its mesmerizing to see your baby on the screen! I have already been told its a boy at 15 weeks, but I'm looking forward to having confirmation at this scan! I wonder what to look forward to after the 20 week scan, there aren't any major milestones after that are there? Again, you think I'd remember but I don't! I hope you all are having a wonderful weekend, they go way too fast!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I guess you have 25 weeks where they're viable and then you get full on kicks and rolling around, then you can have a 4D scan, then you get to full term, then birth lol... :)


----------



## TaNasha

I am also not sure about movements! I feel something everyday, so I am assuming its baby!

My 20 week scan is on the 15th and then I will fly to South Africa to visit my mum, can´t wait!!


----------



## BattyNora

Yep - viability is the next milestone for me after 20 week scan.

First body part sticking out? First BH? First kick the makes you stop and go "oooff"?

:D


----------



## TaNasha

i cant wait to actually see the baby move around!


----------



## TaNasha

Have any of you thought of having a waterbirth?

I am looking into this at the moment!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm considering a water birth. Going to have a look round our local midwife led centre soon


----------



## BattyNora

TaNasha said:


> Have any of you thought of having a waterbirth?
> 
> I am looking into this at the moment!

Exactly what I'm doing right now...even though I should be working! Whoops! 

I'm really leaning towards it as I love the water so much for relaxation anyway, and I've been looking into natural and even hypnobirthing. As much as personally (no mean to offend here lazy) I think it's a little bit too I think it has some key ideas that are great for someone like me that is hoping to have as natural as possible, but accepts it may not be possible, to have ways of coping.


----------



## natalie85

glad not just me wondering if its movement im feeling or not :)
whats viability day?
also dont know if any of you may be interested in these tops 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/554592-maternity-tops-sale.html xxx


----------



## BattyNora

natalie85 said:


> whats viability day?

It's bascally where your baby reaches they point that IF you were to go into labour and give birth the hospital would use medical intervention to help your bubs survive...I think the exact week can depend on your hospital but is generally around 23-25 weeks.

Wiki fact:

"20 to 35 percent of babies born at 23 weeks of gestation survive, while 50 to 70 percent of babies born at 24 to 25 weeks"


----------



## CharlieKeys

Battynora.... are you still staying on Team :yellow:??


----------



## BattyNora

Haha..._that_ is the question. As of right this moment yes (I know, I know!). Basically, OH now thinks I will regret it if we find out from what I've been saying and he doesn't want to make me. His quote was.."we're going to find out eventually, huh!?". 

You should know me enough by now - I will probably change again 100 times! My gut agrees that I don't want to find out; but the side of me that HATES not knowing has other ideas.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh noooo I thought we'd both caved together ha ha! ;) 

I admire your will power! Keep strong lol!


----------



## BattyNora

I'm not holding out much hope - I'll get in the room and cave my little heart in! But you ladies shall be the first to know.

Odds are on that I'll change my mind the day after and book a gender scan?!?! Who fancies a flutter :D


----------



## DaretoDream

sciatica is giving me a really hard time today. Sucks! Rainy weather= slippery sneakers when we go out... Making getting around not so easy! On top of the regular hip pain people must think I'm crippled or something shuffling around like igor. 

glad to see I'm not the only one unsure of movement - glad I mentioned it! Was beginning to think something might be wrong. Can't wait for those kicks to start so there will be no more guessing!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> sciatica is giving me a really hard time today. Sucks! Rainy weather= slippery sneakers when we go out... Making getting around not so easy! On top of the regular hip pain people must think I'm crippled or something shuffling around like igor.
> 
> glad to see I'm not the only one unsure of movement - glad I mentioned it! Was beginning to think something might be wrong. Can't wait for those kicks to start so there will be no more guessing!!

I have bad sciatica too. The only problem is, I've only been having it in my bottom. So when I go out... I get some very strange looks when the pain comes on :haha: I'm showing a lot now, but nobody can tell yet as when I'm out I wear my long black coat which hides everything. Can't wait till the summer starts giving us the sun back. It's been so cold here!
I've been feeling the odd kicks/movement but sometimes I'm unsure if they are baby or not. They should start to get stronger though in the next few weeks, so we'll know for sure then :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Morning everyone - it's far too early but for someone so little he sure does make a lot of noise so i'm up keeping him entertained!! 

What's everyone doing today? I'm going to get him weighed then stay and chat with all the other mums, then need to clean up as my mum, stepdad and brothers are coming to visit tomorrow :D and then when he's in bed need to finish my two uni assignments! So probably gonna be a busy day! 

What's sciatica?? :/


----------



## Miniwilf2

Hi Charlie

My three year old has his first dentist appointment this morning, then his football class. Then back home where I can do a few hours work and then we are off to have a gender scan tonight!!!!

L
x


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Morning everyone - it's far too early but for someone so little he sure does make a lot of noise so i'm up keeping him entertained!!
> 
> What's everyone doing today? I'm going to get him weighed then stay and chat with all the other mums, then need to clean up as my mum, stepdad and brothers are coming to visit tomorrow :D and then when he's in bed need to finish my two uni assignments! So probably gonna be a busy day!
> 
> What's sciatica?? :/

Sciatica is inflammation of the sciatic nerve and it's really painful. You could be walking along one minute feeling fine and then the next you'll get a huge striking sharp pain in your leg. Ouch!! It's normal in pregnancy though.

Good luck for your scan tonight Miniwilf :D Any ideas what you think you might be having?


----------



## firerabbit666

Hey everyone, i have my 20 week scan this afternoon and i'm soo nervous! Hoping and wishing baby is healthy and has it's legs open!!

Is anyone else suffering from Symphysis pubis dysfunction? My pubic bone is starting to hurt more especially at night, I got this in my 3rd tri with my son but it seems to be coming earlier this time so i'm worried it will get worse.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Miniwilf - when you find out let us know what you're having :) Any ideas/preferences??

and Firerabbit - hope your 20 week scan goes ok!! :) You finding out the gender too?

The only pain I seem to get is if I walk my hips are so painful! and then I struggle to move off the sofa for the rest of the day - I know it;s only pregnancy related cause it disappeared after the first and reappeared now with the second ha ha!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

firerabbit666 said:


> Hey everyone, i have my 20 week scan this afternoon and i'm soo nervous! Hoping and wishing baby is healthy and has it's legs open!!
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from Symphysis pubis dysfunction? My pubic bone is starting to hurt more especially at night, I got this in my 3rd tri with my son but it seems to be coming earlier this time so i'm worried it will get worse.

I'm suffering really badly atm. I've had it basically from the start of this pregnancy and from about 10-11 weeks (I think) it's been really bad. On my crutches sometimes (although it's not too bad at times) but night time is AGONY! Turning over is like a job in itself! Hoping it eases soon, but I doubt it lol xxx


----------



## firerabbit666

Ohh ouch!! :( 
Yeah i'm desperate to know what i'm having but my son had his legs closed at his 20 week scan so i'm feeling pessimistic the same might happen this time. I have no preference to the sex but I just have this feeling it's a girl!


----------



## Miniwilf2

Hi Proudmummy

My gut says boy. I would dearly like a girl as it would be lovely to have one of each but I feel exactly as did during my first pregnancy so I am expecring her to say boy.

As long as the baby is healthy I don't mind either way. Just can't wait now, waited a whole 9 months last time and i hated it!

L
x


----------



## firerabbit666

Ohh sorry Clairmuir123 that sounds really bad, I hope it does get better for you soon. I can almost guarantee mine will get bad as 3rd tri approaches. Ahh all worth it though :)


----------



## TaNasha

Good luck with your scan firerabbit!

Mine is only next week Tuesday, still feels sooooooo far away!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good luck with the scans today!!! So exciting!!! 

Sorry to all the ones in pain :( it is so terrible! Luckily for me baby Silas has moved a bit and I've had some relief this week, although working on my feet is still hurting my feet and legs, not having excruciating hip pain has def helped some! I just hope it continues and doesn't turn bad again! Is funny that our babies are still so young but they are already "getting on our nerves" literally haha I think we are carrying a bunch of mischevious little baba's!


----------



## paulies girl

Hi,

Im Johanna

Not sure what bump is yet but am due 10th August , will be George/georgia will find out on 25th March
Please add me

Love and hugs


----------



## Stef

I was signed off work last week due to my SPD, its no fun. Still waiting to see a physio and ive told them im pg. GRR. It got me much earlier this time too. Sorry to every one else who is having to go through this pain on a daily basis too. :hugs:

Hope your scan goes well. :)

x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Stef said:


> I was signed off work last week due to my SPD, its no fun. Still waiting to see a physio and ive told them im pg. GRR. It got me much earlier this time too. Sorry to every one else who is having to go through this pain on a daily basis too. :hugs:
> 
> Hope your scan goes well. :)
> 
> x

I've been off for about 5 weeks because of it. Been to physio but it was just a masterclass and didn't really do anything except show us some exercises. It's so painful isn't it? xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

ok this is going to probably make me look silly. So sorry in advance. But I've been looking at my scan 'potty pic' the last few days and it has a line down the middle. Would this mean it's a girl? I know the line does seem to go on very long and further than the '#' but it's just making me curious. I have had one scan at 16 weeks, and he told us it looks like a boy. Then we payed for the gender scan at 16 weeks +4 and she was 99% sure it was a boy. But looking at the potty pic, it makes me think different, just because of that line. The strange thing is, I don't remember seeing a line on the screen when we was looking and the lady seemed sure. Sorrry for the rant but here's the pic: 

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/2422/pottyshot.jpg

I will be so happy with whatever we have. But we've paid a lot of money for the gender scan and am a little worried. Sorry to go on. We do have our 20 week scan in 3 weeks anyway so will know for sure then :) xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

ProudMommy26 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> sciatica is giving me a really hard time today. Sucks! Rainy weather= slippery sneakers when we go out... Making getting around not so easy! On top of the regular hip pain people must think I'm crippled or something shuffling around like igor.
> 
> glad to see I'm not the only one unsure of movement - glad I mentioned it! Was beginning to think something might be wrong. Can't wait for those kicks to start so there will be no more guessing!!
> 
> 
> I have bad sciatica too. The only problem is, I've only been having it in my bottom. So when I go out... I get some very strange looks when the pain comes on :haha: I'm showing a lot now, but nobody can tell yet as when I'm out I wear my long black coat which hides everything. Can't wait till the summer starts giving us the sun back. It's been so cold here!
> I've been feeling the odd kicks/movement but sometimes I'm unsure if they are baby or not. They should start to get stronger though in the next few weeks, so we'll know for sure then :)Click to expand...


Can't wait til we know :) and the sciatica sucks. I have mine in my upper right hip. It's awful. I used to before i was pg= get it in the foot and it would shoot all the way up my leg into my hip. I then switched to new shoes- here i bought new balance because they are specifically for walking and the pain stopped. But the upper hip - that just restarted with the pregnancy. Hoping the shoes will help though.



CharlieKeys said:


> Miniwilf - when you find out let us know what you're having :) Any ideas/preferences??
> 
> and Firerabbit - hope your 20 week scan goes ok!! :) You finding out the gender too?
> 
> The only pain I seem to get is if I walk my hips are so painful! and then I struggle to move off the sofa for the rest of the day - I know it;s only pregnancy related cause it disappeared after the first and reappeared now with the second ha ha!

Hun the hip pain could very well be sciatica. It runs from the foot to the hip- i would get some decent walking shoes to try to head it off a bit so it doesn't get worse. Because it can travel from hip to foot very quickly and telling you that it's a HORRIBLE pain. So, do what you can to stop that- if you can. Get shoes specifically made for walking.


----------



## Miniwilf2

Hi Proudmummy

I would say that is definitely a boy. If it is a girl you would see 3 lines that resemble a hamburger apparently. I reckon that is definitely a little willy you have there by the '#'.


----------



## DaretoDream

it's so hard to tell. I'm worried they'll get mine wrong or baby won't cooperate.


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> it's so hard to tell. I'm worried they'll get mine wrong or baby won't cooperate.

Fingers crossed everything will be ok :) I'm just really confused with that line lol. 2 specialists have told me it's a boy so it probably is. 

Thanks Miniwilf!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I'd say that's def a boy. A girl looks sort of flat and the lines are right between the legs but that's an obvious appendage! And remember your tech had more to judge from than this picture! I had mine earlier and the boy bits looked a lot like that, not as obvious as a 20 wk scan, but my tech even turned on color mapping to make sure the appendage we saw did not have blood flow (which would mean it's the cord)... And u can cleary see the three bright white likes above your boys bits that are the cord. (it has 3 veins so when it's between the legs without using the color map technology a boy can sometimes be mistaken for a girl) our tech happened to get us a front on shot at the very end that had an obvious penis and scrotum (the turtle everyone looks for) otherwise I would have been unsure as well. But I'd be very shocked if your baby turned out to be a girl!


----------



## BattyNora

Hey ladies. 

Have any of you thought about what type of birth you are going to be aiming for? I now we've got a while, but I've begun looking into all of the options now and I'm interested on what people's thoughts are right now. (and how newbies differ to mums!!!)


----------



## natalie85

battynora. im not sure havent given it much thought, well tbh being my first i dont have much idea!!!

anyone heard from samira??


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Have any of you thought about what type of birth you are going to be aiming for? I now we've got a while, but I've begun looking into all of the options now and I'm interested on what people's thoughts are right now. (and how newbies differ to mums!!!)

I like the idea of our local Midwife Led Centre. The only thing that concerns me is if there's any complications, it's 13 miles from the nearest hospital. Hubby isn't so keen on the idea as there's no doctors. I think we'll go for a look around & see what we think. My first impressions of the hospital weren't great when we went for our 12 week scan, & I've heard some horror stories from women that have given birth there. Plenty of time to decide though!

ps. What's SPD?


----------



## yasmin13

I like the idea of the birthing pool. I will ask to use that at the hospital and hope for it to be as natural as possible.

I think my hospital has a birthing unit attached to it so will definitely find out more about that.

I dont think anyone has heard from Samira yet. Hope her and bubba are ok.


----------



## BattyNora

On Samira....She updated FB on Friday and put pictures up of the scan earlier today.

x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Love_Krystal said:


> I'd say that's def a boy. A girl looks sort of flat and the lines are right between the legs but that's an obvious appendage! And remember your tech had more to judge from than this picture! I had mine earlier and the boy bits looked a lot like that, not as obvious as a 20 wk scan, but my tech even turned on color mapping to make sure the appendage we saw did not have blood flow (which would mean it's the cord)... And u can cleary see the three bright white likes above your boys bits that are the cord. (it has 3 veins so when it's between the legs without using the color map technology a boy can sometimes be mistaken for a girl) our tech happened to get us a front on shot at the very end that had an obvious penis and scrotum (the turtle everyone looks for) otherwise I would have been unsure as well. But I'd be very shocked if your baby turned out to be a girl!

Thank you very much for your detailed reply! Really appreciate it and a huge congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I said the other day it looks like a little winky :) :) 

and type of birth... pretty much the same as last time - birthing unit, g&a, birthing ball, and then if it gets too much pethidine :) lol Just hoping the labours the same now too! ;)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Batty, ask her on FB if you can tell us the sex of bubba, I'm going a bit mental waiting to know! Lol xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Im thinking of having a waterbirth, in the hospital though. 

Samira and baby are fine, I will leave it to her to let you know if its pink or blue!


----------



## BattyNora

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Batty, ask her on FB if you can tell us the sex of bubba, I'm going a bit mental waiting to know! Lol xxx

I wouldn't want to intrude on that! I'm sure she'll be on in time. :thumbup:

Looks like a lot of us are similar in what we want. I'm hoping very much to be allowed to go into the midwifery led unit attached to the hospital, where I can use birthing balls, stools etc. I can't stand the thought of being in a bed for x hours...with my hips I'd be in more agony with them if I can't move. I also like the idea of being able to play my own music and just keep on the move - and without the consultants the chances of unneccessary interventions plummet, but I'm still in the hospitla building if I need. 

I was hoping to stay a home with a TENS for as long as I can...but we'll see if I make it to 2cm before begging to be allowed to pushh!!!!

I'm definately up for some gas and air, although looking into hypnobirthing techniques as I don't think it will hurt (ha, labour pun!). Any technique that will help me be any calmer than I think I will be is a good thing in my book. 

I'm also thinking about water births (like you TaNashe, at the hosp)...but got a lot of research to do first before I decide!!! 

X

PS....This is going to sound bizarre...but I'm feeling SO good at the moment..you ladies are awesome and I'm very thankful to have the MidDream's..you're all brilliant pregnancy buddies.


----------



## ProudMommy26

I wanted a waterbirth with my other two pregnancies, but because of the risks in my pregnancies I wasn't allowed. Fingers crossed maybe this time!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty... where are you having your baby again.... I swear I've asked you this like 100 times! :/


----------



## BattyNora

Oh fingers crossed Proudmummy!! I have heard some amazing water birth stories, so hope you get what you want.

CharlieKeys - I'm going to Lister in Stevenage. I've heard good and bad stories, and had the choice between there or Bedford. Even though I don't like there I'm a Stevenage girl so i'd rather be close to my family and friends! They've just built their midwifery-led unit and new maternity ward so feeling very luck to get shiny new services!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've heard good things about Lister! You going for the midwifery-led unit? I think they are best tbh! Much more relaxed imo :) 

So not that far away then I don't think from Watford? :/


----------



## sequeena

Got a little BOY cooking over here!

Still low fluid though, you can see how little there is just by looking at my avatar.


----------



## Miniwilf2

Just got back from gender scan and we are having a beautiful baby boy! Very happy. Alot can be said for your gut feeling. I knew all along it was a boy.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhh Congrats!!! :) :) 

Yeh there's hardly any fluid! What did they say about it?? You're gonna be all baby! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

and Congrats to you miniwilf! :)


----------



## sequeena

My waters went when I had my bleed :dohh: but cervix is tightly shut so hopefully I won't get an infection. I will most likely deliver in July!


----------



## firerabbit666

Had my scan and she reckoned team :pink: ! Although baby had it's legs closed so she couldn't rule out boy bits and told me not to go buying a load of girl stuff just yet! So maybe 80% team :pink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh didn't know that! So do you need extra monitoring? Can the waters re-grow (so to speak!)

and congrats Firerabbit! :) Are you going to have a gender scan to confirm?


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> ooh didn't know that! So do you need extra monitoring? Can the waters re-grow (so to speak!)
> 
> and congrats Firerabbit! :) Are you going to have a gender scan to confirm?

I'm still not quite sure, it will all be explained next week hopefully! But don't think they can increase as the membranes around the fluid have ruptured so there's nothing to hold it in iykwim :wacko:


----------



## firerabbit666

I might go for a gender scan if I can't hold out 15 weeks until my Growth scan!

Conrats sequeena and miniwilf on team :blue:!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats sequeena, Miniwilf and firerabbit!! :)


----------



## sequeena

BTW I'm not on the front page - 4th August xxx

Sorry! Yes I am, I was looking at July :rofl:


----------



## samzi

Can i join you guys? Im due on the 12th july xx


----------



## BattyNora

Hello Samzi! Welcome the the mad world! 

Congrats sequeena, Miniwilf and firerabbit on your colourful bumps! 

Sequeena, glad they don't seen *too* concerned and finger crossed babs will just be nice and snug! 

CharlieKeys - Nope, we're not too far from Watford at all. Only 30 or 40 minutes (and a lovely stop at Starbucks on the way!) Normally only pop over for the shopping centre and don't know it too well.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats sequeena!!! Yay another blueee! I will be praying all is well and stays well with baby and the low waters! 

Congrats miniwilf & firerabbit!!! I couldn't wait 15 weeks! Thats a long time! I'm going to have some caffeine this time before I go in to get baby Silas moving around good and awake :) so I can see him more active than before!


----------



## whit.

Hello all xx just saw this thread. My name is Whitney and I'm due August 14th! :) 

Oh, We find out what we're having NEXT MONDAY!!!! :):)
Fingers crossed for team blue - but praying praying praying for healthy!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats to sequeena, miniwilf & firerabbit!!!!! Sequeena- thought ur scan was closer to mine- how did you get bumped up? Jealous! :haha:

I still have to wait 2 weeks! Sheesh! Can't wait to find out the team!!!!

ladies- so you all suggest a bit of caffeine- like a cup of coffee before scan to get baby moving? More likely to spread it's legs? :haha: 

any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> congrats to sequeena, miniwilf & firerabbit!!!!! Sequeena- thought ur scan was closer to mine- how did you get bumped up? Jealous! :haha:
> 
> I still have to wait 2 weeks! Sheesh! Can't wait to find out the team!!!!
> 
> ladies- so you all suggest a bit of caffeine- like a cup of coffee before scan to get baby moving? More likely to spread it's legs? :haha:
> 
> any suggestions appreciated!

I'm going to take a bottle of orange juice and drink it 10 mins before I go in. That always used to work with my other two :) Or you could try some little sweets to chew on. x

Welcome Samzi!!


----------



## BattyNora

Just driving (well my mum is driving - I'm keeping company!) to pick my brother and his fiance from Garwick airport. 

Going through Watford to avoid M25 as long as possible and just scared my mother half to death by by suddenly squeeling "oh! We're in CharlieLand!"


----------



## AndreaBat

Has anybody heard from Samira .. is she having team pink or blue :baby::baby: .. hope her and babs are okay as she hasn't posted in a while or am i missing something ????? :haha: quite possible I am but i have been checking to see :thumbup:

Anybody else impatient for their scan ?? I go for mine 18 March but I have waited 3 weeks already after having an early scan due to pain etc .. no movement yet and I am nearly 19 weeks and that is frustrating me too .. :dohh::dohh: .. it's like im lying in limbo ..:dohh: .. sometimes i think i feel it - then i think it's in my head :cry: ..

Have a happy day :flower:


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies!!

Congrats sequeena, Miniwilf and firerabbit!!!

Sequeena, does your fluid not increase as the baby grows? or do you have the same amount from beginning to end?

AndreaBat Samira is fine, she knows what she's having, but I won't feel right posting it on here! I am sure she will be on soon!


----------



## firerabbit666

Hi Andreabat, do you have an anterior placenta? I do and I still don't really feel baby move properly in the day, but if I wake in the night it's active but even then it feels quite cushioned. I think it sleeps all day and is awake all night :|

I've decided on a 3D scan at around 26-28 weeks. There is a local place that does them for the same price as a gender scan, so I might as well stick it out til easter and do that instead!


----------



## AndreaBat

firerabbit666 :flower:

I havent been told so but surely my gynae would have told me if that was the case ?? Am I right in thinking that ?? :wacko:

Funny you talk about it though because sometimes in the night i wake up and my tummy is really sore .. ligament stretching ..

I could already be feeling it because like i said i think i feel something but then i think its in my head because of all the fluttering you read about and bubbles .. sometimes i think i feel very slight bubbles floating up past my belly button but so slight i think im imagining it .. :haha::haha:

Thanks for your reply though :flower:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning everyone!!! So sorry ive not been on! I dont have net at home so only get on at work and was super busy at work yday!!! Im gona have a catch up then il let you know how it went :D

Mum2miller your scan pic is amazing!!!! Congrats on definite pink :D 

Ah him glad im not the only one with headaches! This is my 3rd day of having them now and i was getting worried! Yuk that its normal though i hope they don&#8217;t last too long!!!! 

Proudmommy your video is AMAZING!!!!!!! He is so wriggly! Its so weird seeing them wriggle on the screen knowing its in your tummy but not feeling it isn&#8217;t it! 

Welcome to any newbies! Il update the front in a min :D

Sequeena and Miniwilf congrats on your baby boys!!!!!!!!! Im going to be joining you as i have a little boy in my tum tum too!!!!!!!!! Scan was amazing! We had a very wriggly baby boy and his hand was on his bits for ages!!!! He finally moved them up to his face and there was a little willy! Unfortunately she couldn&#8217;t get very good shots as he was moving so much....i had an orange juice before the scan so might be coz of that ???? it was the most amazing experience and i wish i had another one to come, is so sad that i don&#8217;t (unless i can afford a 4d one)! she said she was 98% sure it was blue so im :D i went shopping Sunday and got sooo many clothes! So exciting hehe! 

Im sorry i took so long to reply i have no net at home so had to wait till work!!! Sooooo excited for everyone! Love all these scans! Il get my pics up in a min x


----------



## ProudMommy26

SamiraNChris said:


> Morning everyone!!! So sorry ive not been on! I dont have net at home so only get on at work and was super busy at work yday!!! Im gona have a catch up then il let you know how it went :D
> 
> Mum2miller your scan pic is amazing!!!! Congrats on definite pink :D
> 
> Ah him glad im not the only one with headaches! This is my 3rd day of having them now and i was getting worried! Yuk that its normal though i hope they dont last too long!!!!
> 
> Proudmommy your video is AMAZING!!!!!!! He is so wriggly! Its so weird seeing them wriggle on the screen knowing its in your tummy but not feeling it isnt it!
> 
> Welcome to any newbies! Il update the front in a min :D
> 
> Sequeena and Miniwilf congrats on your baby boys!!!!!!!!! Im going to be joining you as i have a little boy in my tum tum too!!!!!!!!! Scan was amazing! We had a very wriggly baby boy and his hand was on his bits for ages!!!! He finally moved them up to his face and there was a little willy! Unfortunately she couldnt get very good shots as he was moving so much....i had an orange juice before the scan so might be coz of that ???? it was the most amazing experience and i wish i had another one to come, is so sad that i dont (unless i can afford a 4d one)! she said she was 98% sure it was blue so im :D i went shopping Sunday and got sooo many clothes! So exciting hehe!
> 
> Im sorry i took so long to reply i have no net at home so had to wait till work!!! Sooooo excited for everyone! Love all these scans! Il get my pics up in a min x

Sooo happy that everything went ok with your scan and Congrats on your blue bump!! :happydance: x


----------



## SamiraNChris

OK heres me piccys! unfortunately didnt get a potty shot or a full body shot :( but beggers cant be choosers!!!! i still love them hehe

His face!!!! pulling a scary one lol! 

https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4426/facems.jpg



A side of face

https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/1529/profile.jpg

The spine and body

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8548/spinett.jpg


Strong ickle legs! 

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6351/legso.jpg


Little thumb sucker! 

https://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4520/armshandsandface.jpg

Im so in love :D xxxxxx


----------



## yasmin13

Samira the pictures are great... and you have so many :) Congrats hun!


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora said:


> Just driving (well my mum is driving - I'm keeping company!) to pick my brother and his fiance from Garwick airport.
> 
> Going through Watford to avoid M25 as long as possible and just scared my mother half to death by by suddenly squeeling "oh! We're in CharlieLand!"

Ha ha I love this! Bet your mum thinks you're a bit weird now lol! :haha:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Something funny I thought I'd share with you all. At my gender scan, the sonographer asked my daughter whether she thought the baby was a boy or girl. She replied and said "a boy!!!" and the sonographer said "why is that?" and she said "Because the baby has no hair" She's so funny! She also refers to my belly as 'the hairy belly' She doesn't understand why there's so much hair on there lol Bless her :)

Lovely pics Samira. I bet you're over the moon!!


----------



## AndreaBat

I have to admit I shed a few tears because I have been waiting so bad for the moment i felt my little man say 'Hi Mom' .. :baby::baby:

and it happened .. today .. WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooW it has to be the most awesome feeling ever .. :happydance::happydance:

I am just so so so happy .. :happydance:

I have read ever single topic there is on this board when it comes to 'when did you feel your LO move' and i've been jealous most of the time because it seemed like it was happening to everyone BUT me :wacko:

now here we are .. its like someone emptied a bubble machine in my tummy .. 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## yasmin13

ProudMommy26 said:


> Something funny I thought I'd share with you all. At my gender scan, the sonographer asked my daughter whether she thought the baby was a boy or girl. She replied and said "a boy!!!" and the sonographer said "why is that?" and she said "Because the baby has no hair" She's so funny! She also refers to my belly as 'the hairy belly' She doesn't understand why there's so much hair on there lol Bless her :)
> 
> Lovely pics Samira. I bet you're over the moon!!

My niece said that same thing after she saw my 12 week scan! :)


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats AndreaBat! :) I always giggle when I feel bubba move.


----------



## TaNasha

Yay on movement!


----------



## firerabbit666

Awwww so nice to hear that Andrea :D It's lovely isn't it.

Congrats on team blue Samira!!! & Ty for updating me on First post :flower: x


----------



## Twilighter<3

Congrats everyone on your scans!! so jealous of all your guys feeling movement! im 19+2 and still nothing!! :( getting really nervous, got my scan on friday though so only a few more days to wait! xx


----------



## sequeena

I've forgotten who asked if my waters could refill and I'm not sure. The actual membranes holding the water in has ruptured so I don't think they will increase.


----------



## SamiraNChris

thank you!!! 

Bit tmi but does anyone have realllllly bad incontinence! i was sat on my bed this morning just woken up and stood up and there was a wet patch on the bed! i didnt even feel it! my OH just laughed but its so annoying!!!!!! i dont think i coughed or sneezed either so it just happened and i didnt know about it!!! grr! x


----------



## sequeena

Yup!! When I had my bad ms I would be sick AND pee myself at the same time!


----------



## yasmin13

I had it happen to me twice! I didnt even feel it. I was on the way to the toilet when I happened to leak a little! :(


----------



## TaNasha

on the leaking subject... i think im leaking milk or clear boob fluid is more like it. 

Yesterday i noticed I had 2 wet patches on my t-shirt, I was at work so i had to cover it with a scarf! Hope no one saw it before I noticed!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yea i mean i wasnt too fussed in the past! i had it when i coughed, sneezed or if i was being sick but this time it was nothing! i was just sat there!!!! such a nightmare! think im gona have to get some nappies! 

or some tenna lady for the oldies lol ! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> on the leaking subject... i think im leaking milk or clear boob fluid is more like it.
> 
> Yesterday i noticed I had 2 wet patches on my t-shirt, I was at work so i had to cover it with a scarf! Hope no one saw it before I noticed!

oh noo! ive not had this yet hehe! so glam pregnancy isnt it! x


----------



## sequeena

I wear always constantly now... thought pregnancy meant I didn't have to bother buying womens things :rofl:


----------



## els1989

TaNasha said:


> on the leaking subject... i think im leaking milk or clear boob fluid is more like it.
> 
> Yesterday i noticed I had 2 wet patches on my t-shirt, I was at work so i had to cover it with a scarf! Hope no one saw it before I noticed!

I was exactly the same when I woke up this morning, glad I am not the only one experiencing it! x


----------



## AndreaBat

firerabbit666

I am amazed at how clear your avatar pic is .. such fine detail ..how many weeks were you when it was taken :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2miller

Me too TaNasha and i asked my ob she said its called galactohrea or something along those lines apparently its very normal during pregnancy. Plus she said you can also have something similar vaginally but its like wet fluid but a larger amount and it happens spontaneously so i wonder if the girls saying they think they are weeing are actually having this cause i also do but i was sure it wasnt wee and my OB agreed it wasnt and was infact this. dont know if that made sense. she said it is more common in a hot climate though?


----------



## Mum2miller

If you know what your having have you decided on a name? My husband is set on Amelia and i have finally come around so i think thats what our little bub is going to be called :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

ive not got names yet! i like ryan and haydn but boys names are so hard! theres nothing that i think YES I LOVE IT! and whatever names i like OH hates, whatever he likes i hate hehe! were gona have trouble i know it! so im leaving it alone for a bit hehe! x


----------



## TaNasha

We like Esme

It was quite difficult finding a name thats pronounced the same in english and dutch!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas Emlyn :flower:


----------



## yasmin13

Has anyone had problems getting a midwife? I mean I see midwives at my hospital but am I supposed to have a midwife who is assigned to me?

I needed help with pains the weekend and had to go around the houses before getting someone at the hospital to see me.

The NHS Direct guy told me that I should have a local midwife that I can contact and who should be checking up on me.

Phoned my GP and they told me that they dont do that??? I feel like I'm banging my head against the wall!


----------



## sequeena

I think you should have a community midwife, the one who sees you at your appointments and may be with you in labour depending where you're going.


----------



## yasmin13

How do I go about getting a community midwife? I've called around and no one wants to take responsibility and it's frustrating for me.

My maternity notes say I should have a heart and lunch check at 14 weeks with the GP. When I turned up for my appointment the doctor didnt know what the check was???


----------



## yasmin13

Oh my gosh!! I am finally on the phone to someone who makes sense!! I have an appointment with a locum so I can get referred for a community midwife. Now did it need to be so long and difficult???!


----------



## sequeena

Yay! :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

aww thats good! my MW is at my docs every thurs so i just see her thankfully! although she is a community MW too so when i go into labour she wont be there at the hospital, it will be an unfamiliar face! x


----------



## DaretoDream

yasmin13 said:


> Has anyone had problems getting a midwife? I mean I see midwives at my hospital but am I supposed to have a midwife who is assigned to me?
> 
> I needed help with pains the weekend and had to go around the houses before getting someone at the hospital to see me.
> 
> The NHS Direct guy told me that I should have a local midwife that I can contact and who should be checking up on me.
> 
> Phoned my GP and they told me that they dont do that??? I feel like I'm banging my head against the wall!

When i go to the hospital i am supposed to meet all the midwifes because just one doesn't get assigned and you never know who you'll be with. Was supposed to meet another one today- but i have jury duty instead :growlmad: so i my normal appt is now NEXT week.

i hate that. Here i go. :(


----------



## yasmin13

I'm still getting used to what professionals I am supposed to see and what services are availble to me. I mean I knew that the hospital midwives will always be different because it depends on who is on shift at that time but when I got pains the weekend everyone was telling me to go to my local midwife but I was never referred for one. It makes me so mad that I wasn't made aware of all of this!


----------



## Miniwilf2

Just to bore you some more with baby pictures. Here are one of 3d and one 2d of my little man taken last night. I have to say the scan was amazing but the quality of the pictures are not as good as our NHS ones. We got a free DVD of it as well which is great.
 



Attached Files:







baby 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 2









Baby 3d 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vicki_g

SamiraNChris said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> Bit tmi but does anyone have realllllly bad incontinence! i was sat on my bed this morning just woken up and stood up and there was a wet patch on the bed! i didnt even feel it! my OH just laughed but its so annoying!!!!!! i dont think i coughed or sneezed either so it just happened and i didnt know about it!!! grr! x

Just reading back and saw this! I went to a couple of rugby matches last weekend and whilst getting all excited and cheering on the team I VERY nearly had an accident! So now my getting-ready-for-rugby-match ritual has to include putting on some 'protective' sanitarywear in case of overexcitement! I'm also a bit cautious when I sneeze... :wacko:


----------



## yasmin13

Miniwilf - the 3D pic is great :)


----------



## TaNasha

Vicki_g said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> Bit tmi but does anyone have realllllly bad incontinence! i was sat on my bed this morning just woken up and stood up and there was a wet patch on the bed! i didnt even feel it! my OH just laughed but its so annoying!!!!!! i dont think i coughed or sneezed either so it just happened and i didnt know about it!!! grr! x
> 
> Just reading back and saw this! I went to a couple of rugby matches last weekend and whilst getting all excited and cheering on the team I VERY nearly had an accident! So now my getting-ready-for-rugby-match ritual has to include putting on some 'protective' sanitarywear in case of overexcitement! I'm also a bit cautious when I sneeze... :wacko:Click to expand...

 I try to close my legs very tightly when sneezing!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good morning! :) our little babys first name is Silas, we haven't picked a middle name or sure yet! I love Amelia, very pretty! I have finally started calling him by his name and sing it when I sing to him! Apparently the singing puts him to sleep bc I sing to him on the way home from work. Work is very high paced and a little stressful so I sing to him
on our 30 min ride home ESP when I work late til 9 or 10 pm. Well I got straight into bed Saturday night after work and he wasn't moving around like normal, so I got out my Doppler and his little heart was thumping away but I couldn't hear movement like normal, so I figured he must be sleeping! :) 

Love the 3D pic miniwilf! 

Yasmin that's so frustrating! I am glad we are not on a National Healthcare System (at least not yet) in the US. I book my Appts with the dr (ob midwife whatever you want to call it) of my choice. I see her everytime & if she isn't "on call" to deliver my baby it will be one of the other dr's from her practice (there are 4 women at mine) I have a 24 hour number That I can call anytime bc one of them is on call at all times & they have my records and can answer questions or anything I need. The u/s machine is in the office so I just walk down the hall for that if one is needed for any reason, never have to wait days etc. I can't imagine what you all go through calling so many different people and never knowing who you'll end up with or when! I schedule everything and every appt for when I want down to the hour of day! 

DH made me laugh last night, he asked if he could have a copy of the picture of our baby pointing at his boy parts to hang in his locker at work lol I told him he could have the picture .... He was excited to show off his son being 100% boy and pointing at his boy parts! Lol 

Less than one week til my next scan! I can't wait to see little Silas again!!


----------



## yasmin13

Krystal your hubby is proud! We didn't get a potty shot, my older sister actually asked the sonographer for one when she had her lil boy :)

Oh I dont know if this helps anyone planning to buy a Britax carseat from Halfords... 10% off code AFFBRX02


----------



## yasmin13

Also for anyone planning on doing any shopping this weekend... get 30% off Gap, Gapkids or babyGap with this voucher (expires 13/03/11)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Love_Krystal said:


> Yasmin that's so frustrating! I am glad we are not on a National Healthcare System (at least not yet) in the US. I book my Appts with the dr (ob midwife whatever you want to call it) of my choice. I see her everytime & if she isn't "on call" to deliver my baby it will be one of the other dr's from her practice (there are 4 women at mine) I have a 24 hour number That I can call anytime bc one of them is on call at all times & they have my records and can answer questions or anything I need. The u/s machine is in the office so I just walk down the hall for that if one is needed for any reason, never have to wait days etc. I can't imagine what you all go through calling so many different people and never knowing who you'll end up with or when! I schedule everything and every appt for when I want down to the hour of day!

I'm in the UK too & haven't had any problems, so the NHS isn't all bad! I have a schedule of who I should see when, eg, 16 weeks = midwife, 20 weeks = scan, 25 weeks = doctor. There are two midwives at my doctors surgery, so I see one of them each time, and I have a list of contact phone numbers in case any problems/questions come up in between appointments.


----------



## SamiraNChris

just before i go thought you might want a nosy at my bump pics from 4 weeks to now! been taking them weekly (well sometimes 2 weekly if i forgot hehe) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...251-my-weekly-bumps-4-weeks-now-20-weeks.html

have a good night! im off to the old dears for pancakes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! xxxxxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

That's good to know that it's not all bad xsarahbellax. I just see a lot of negative things. I am sure even here in the US everYones dr is not as great as mine & not all offices are the same. It just seems so much more complex there and like you have less control which seems scary to me! 

Yes he is very proud :)

I had half a cup of coffee this morning to try to nix my headache and baby Silas has been crazy active ever since! Maybe next time I should stick to something less caffeinated ! Lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

Btw love the bump pics Samira! My bump is not so gradual! It sort of just popped out! I am bigger than any other pregnant woman I know! Everyone keeps commenting on it ... And it wasn't as if my stomach was large at the beginning ... It just went wham! And got huge!


----------



## Miniwilf2

Im gutted as I don't even have hint of a bump yet. I am slim so it's not like I have lots of fat covering it up. I know baby is fine but I can't even feel my uterus when I lay down. I'm hoping it will pop out soon!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh ladies - I think my body is playing mind games. The last day or so I've been having feelings like muscle spasms just below and to the left of my belly button. It knda feels like a bubble popping inside.....! So thought I was feeling something, but only happening morning or evening so think its hunger/gas!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Batty, it could just be that that's when baby is active! I think it' probably baby, but when s/he starts kicking it's unmistakable xxx


----------



## TaNasha

BattyNora I have also only felt the bubbles, and they come at all times of day , so that makes me think that it cant possible be gass. 

Also i just feel something weird in my tummy. 

I just wish I could feel a defenite kick!

Ladies, who have felt movement, where exactly do you feel it?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Yea my bump popped between week 16 and 18 by the look s of it! I feel so big today! Wearing a tight jumper and it does make me look fat lol! 

How is everyone today! Ive woke up with a snotty nose again! If this is a cold it will be the third one this pregnancy! The last one i had was awful and i was in bed for 2 days so i hope its not back!!!! I woke up in the middle of the night last night with severe cramp in my leg too!!! I hate cramp!!!!!!! Its like torture as theres nothing ic an do to get rid of it other than wait it out! I made a point to wake my OH up so i felt a bit better about being awake in the middle of the night hehe! Although it was a bad idea as he was like omg are you ok...thinking i was in pain in my tummy hehe! Oopsy! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

im the same i have felt somehting but no kicks! it feels more like...i dont know how to explain a heaviness all of the sudden appearing! like the baby is rolling about! my stomach was going mad last night too with bubbles n noises! i think i had a lot of gas hehe! i was at my mums and every 10 mins or so you would hear a glluuuurrrrrg or a rrrrrrrrttttttttttttttt! i cant make the noise in text LOL! 

YUM to pancakes though! x


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Oh ladies - I think my body is playing mind games. The last day or so I've been having feelings like muscle spasms just below and to the left of my belly button. It knda feels like a bubble popping inside.....! So thought I was feeling something, but only happening morning or evening so think its hunger/gas!

I've been told that from this stage that may feel like braxton hicks (can't spell today hahaha) Apparently u get th em throughout pregnancy but the further u get the more u feel!
Does your stomach go hard with the spasms? Xx


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> im the same i have felt somehting but no kicks! it feels more like...i dont know how to explain a heaviness all of the sudden appearing! like the baby is rolling about! my stomach was going mad last night too with bubbles n noises! i think i had a lot of gas hehe! i was at my mums and every 10 mins or so you would hear a glluuuurrrrrg or a rrrrrrrrttttttttttttttt! i cant make the noise in text LOL!
> 
> YUM to pancakes though! x

Hahaha I've had the oh summin doing summersaults in my tummy feeling too!!!! It's baby moving!!!!
Omg I was in a meeting when my stomach decided to do these noises jeeez I was soooooooo embaraased!!!! I had eaten like half hour before so no idea what it was!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> BattyNora I have also only felt the bubbles, and they come at all times of day , so that makes me think that it cant possible be gass.
> 
> Also i just feel something weird in my tummy.
> 
> I just wish I could feel a defenite kick!
> 
> Ladies, who have felt movement, where exactly do you feel it?

When I felt a definate kick it was left of my belly button I had like 3 kicks but then u don't feel it for ages then u panic!!! Then u get the somersault feeling in your stomach, the bubbles are movement as well think it's term is 'quickening' xxx


----------



## TaNasha

I think ive felt a kick, not sure. It was like a soft punch, and it happen 3 times in a row. 

Could this be a kick? or does this only count as flutters?


----------



## TaNasha

Oh and I have felt it every day for the last week...


----------



## natalie85

Sounds like kicks and punches to me!!! Don't worry I'm told they do get harder!!! Hahaha xx


----------



## TaNasha

yay! I cant wait for them to get harder!


----------



## natalie85

awww same!! hahaha!!! i'm feeling light movement more but would also just like it all a bit harder!!!! xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Good morning ladies :) I've been feeling a lot of movement. But just the same as you all, the odd bubbly feeling. But over the last few days I've been feeling little kicks just above my pubic bone. I can't feel them when putting my hand on my stomach though, it's all going on inside. I never started to feel movement with my other two till I was about 20-22weeks. So don't worry if you can't feel anything yet. xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

The way I descibe it is like a muscle spasm - you know when your eye twitches? It's like that lol xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

ClaireMuir123 said:


> The way I descibe it is like a muscle spasm - you know when your eye twitches? It's like that lol xxx

Yep, it's just like that!! So hard to describe it lol. I always notice the light kicks come on when I'm hungry or eating. Probably telling me to hurry up and eat everything because he's hungry. :)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I get them when I sit down and eat an icelolly lol xxx


----------



## sequeena

Kicks have started for me, very much like spasms in my stomach. They happened yesterday continuously for about 1-2 mins. Told OH about it and he said baby was laying longtitudinal at my last scan (I didn't see the screen :() and he thinks it's kicking too :dance:


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> Oh ladies - I think my body is playing mind games. The last day or so I've been having feelings like muscle spasms just below and to the left of my belly button. It knda feels like a bubble popping inside.....! So thought I was feeling something, but only happening morning or evening so think its hunger/gas!

have the same thing- but mostly at night when trying to sleep. Little spasms. same place and everything. Had to do jury duty yesterday which pushed my appt from yesterday to next week :growlmad: so i don't get to hear the heartbeat until next tuesday. I'm a bit grumped about that!!!

Also think hormones are going again because MAN am i in a nasty mood today! for real! Ahhh i'm so grumpy.


----------



## sequeena

Dare I was a total bitch yesterday even OH had to tell me off :rofl:


----------



## Mum2miller

my hormones are crazy at the moment too but i also think some people are just stupid and deserve to be brought into line. A stupid girl who i havent spoken to in months heard from someone i was having a girl and put it as her FB status despite us not telling anyone but our immediate family!!! Well i unleashed every bit of my hormones on her but she fully deserved, dont you think?? or am i just hormonal and crazy :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Mum2miller said:


> my hormones are crazy at the moment too but i also think some people are just stupid and deserve to be brought into line. A stupid girl who i havent spoken to in months heard from someone i was having a girl and put it as her FB status despite us not telling anyone but our immediate family!!! Well i unleashed every bit of my hormones on her but she fully deserved, dont you think?? or am i just hormonal and crazy :wacko:

No she really deserved that!!!

I went mental yesterday because OHs father hasn't taken an interest in our pregnancy. Well I announced Thomas's sex on fb and he rung congratulating us but had to get a dig in that 'he would have liked to be told first'. F*ck that, when my waters went at 14 weeks and we asked him to take us for our emergency scan he couldn't because he was in the bath :growlmad:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I had my scan yesterday. Everything was great and we got confirmation its definitely a little boy!! I felt so stupid though as baby was bouncing all around the nurse said "oh I bet you can really feel that," and I couldn't, I can't wait to feel everything. The one thing that made me nervous is that baby was measuring 13ounces. My baby book says at 19 weeks baby should be about 7 oz. She did say that was a little big, but I'm nervous because if I have another big baby I'll have to have another c-section. What did your babies weigh at 19/20 weeks, maybe 13 oz isn't too big???


----------



## natalie85

woooo for hormones going crazy!!! 
i was in a foul mood one min and then decided what i wanted to eat laughed uncontrollabley about it for 30 mins, went to go and get it, took an hour!!! when we got our order it was wrong so i yelled and cried!!! 
i love my hormones LOL xx


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I had my scan yesterday. Everything was great and we got confirmation its definitely a little boy!! I felt so stupid though as baby was bouncing all around the nurse said "oh I bet you can really feel that," and I couldn't, I can't wait to feel everything. The one thing that made me nervous is that baby was measuring 13ounces. My baby book says at 19 weeks baby should be about 7 oz. She did say that was a little big, but I'm nervous because if I have another big baby I'll have to have another c-section. What did your babies weigh at 19/20 weeks, maybe 13 oz isn't too big???

Congratulations on the definate boy!!!!!
how did they know how much baby weighs? do u find this out at the scan how much he weighs?! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Natalie - that did make me smile! My DH also says that I am short tempered these days :)

I wasnt told how much the baby weighed... just that everything was fine and my due date will be kept the same. My bump is also measuring right for the number of weeks that I am.


----------



## Mum2miller

sequeena said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> my hormones are crazy at the moment too but i also think some people are just stupid and deserve to be brought into line. A stupid girl who i havent spoken to in months heard from someone i was having a girl and put it as her FB status despite us not telling anyone but our immediate family!!! Well i unleashed every bit of my hormones on her but she fully deserved, dont you think?? or am i just hormonal and crazy :wacko:
> 
> No she really deserved that!!!
> 
> I went mental yesterday because OHs father hasn't taken an interest in our pregnancy. Well I announced Thomas's sex on fb and he rung congratulating us but had to get a dig in that 'he would have liked to be told first'. F*ck that, when my waters went at 14 weeks and we asked him to take us for our emergency scan he couldn't because he was in the bath :growlmad:Click to expand...

gosh it really must have made you want to say "well where were you when we needed you!" Im not surprised you weren't eager to tell him first.


----------



## Mum2miller

none of my scans have weight est. but i do have sizing for different bones if you would like to know them?


----------



## natalie85

yasmin13 said:


> Natalie - that did make me smile! My DH also says that I am short tempered these days :)

it didnt make dh smile!!!!! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Mum2miller said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> my hormones are crazy at the moment too but i also think some people are just stupid and deserve to be brought into line. A stupid girl who i havent spoken to in months heard from someone i was having a girl and put it as her FB status despite us not telling anyone but our immediate family!!! Well i unleashed every bit of my hormones on her but she fully deserved, dont you think?? or am i just hormonal and crazy :wacko:
> 
> No she really deserved that!!!
> 
> I went mental yesterday because OHs father hasn't taken an interest in our pregnancy. Well I announced Thomas's sex on fb and he rung congratulating us but had to get a dig in that 'he would have liked to be told first'. F*ck that, when my waters went at 14 weeks and we asked him to take us for our emergency scan he couldn't because he was in the bath :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> gosh it really must have made you want to say "well where were you when we needed you!" Im not surprised you weren't eager to tell him first.Click to expand...

I was dying to tell him to mind his own damn business but OH tells me to just ignore him. He doesn't like confrontation whereas I am the type to speak before I think.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Well, they didn't give me the measurements of the bones ect. She took all those measurements and plugged them in the computer to estimate the weight. Now I wish she had told me the measurements, but I just figured they wouldn't mean anything to me, whereas I can estimate what 13oz. might look like. Anyhow, I'm going to do a little research on the internet, even though DH has told me no more internet research because everything freaks me out!


----------



## TaNasha

with me they also did all the emasurements and then gave me the weight. 

I thinks it goes by the measurement of the head?


----------



## Vicki_g

I was a bitch at work on Friday, my colleague who is really nice (but also my supervisor on some jobs) asked me how I was getting on with something that urgently needed to get out and I gave her such an evil death stare that I came in on Monday with the biggest smile ever to make her feel a bit less like I'm voodooing her at weekends.

In other news, I cooked a curry for tea last night which was really tasty but OH MY GOD I swear I smell horrific today! Why does the stink linger?! I dread to think what the house smells like now.


----------



## sequeena

TaNasha said:


> with me they also did all the emasurements and then gave me the weight.
> 
> I thinks it goes by the measurement of the head?

oooh well I know the measurement of baby's head, 160mm. Guess I'll find out his weight at my 20 week scan.


----------



## yasmin13

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Well, they didn't give me the measurements of the bones ect. She took all those measurements and plugged them in the computer to estimate the weight. Now I wish she had told me the measurements, but I just figured they wouldn't mean anything to me, whereas I can estimate what 13oz. might look like. Anyhow, I'm going to do a little research on the internet, even though DH has told me no more internet research because everything freaks me out!

Ahaha my hubby doesn't like me doing 'research' either... he says I worry too much.


----------



## ProudMommy26

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I had my scan yesterday. Everything was great and we got confirmation its definitely a little boy!! I felt so stupid though as baby was bouncing all around the nurse said "oh I bet you can really feel that," and I couldn't, I can't wait to feel everything. The one thing that made me nervous is that baby was measuring 13ounces. My baby book says at 19 weeks baby should be about 7 oz. She did say that was a little big, but I'm nervous because if I have another big baby I'll have to have another c-section. What did your babies weigh at 19/20 weeks, maybe 13 oz isn't too big???

Congrats on your boy hun :)

I don't know what's up with my stomach. Today it feels so heavy, causing me so much pain in my back and lower stomach. I feel like I'm 8 months pregnant. It felt like I needed a wee really bad, but didn't. I'm already a plodding penguin already. My husband loves it :haha:


----------



## natalie85

i'm also banned from googling!!! 
the weight is new to me not heard anything on it before!!!


----------



## natalie85

can anyone else just not be bothered to move or do anything today!?
i had been up for 6 hours before i realised i hadnt eaten or had anything to drink :S


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> can anyone else just not be bothered to move or do anything today!? i had been up for 6 hours before i realised i hadnt eaten or had anything to drink :S

OMG I never forget to eat!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Me... I have completely lost my appetite too with this pregnancy. I'm waiting for it to kick in.


----------



## natalie85

i didnt think i would but its been one of those days where i have felt sooooooo tired and unable to move!!!! 
dont worry i have made up for it now!!!


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> Me... I have completely lost my appetite too with this pregnancy. I'm waiting for it to kick in.

oh no!!! i have days where it comes and goes!!! like at the min all i want/ like is sweet things mainly mars bars!!!! xx


----------



## sequeena

natalie85 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Me... I have completely lost my appetite too with this pregnancy. I'm waiting for it to kick in.
> 
> oh no!!! i have days where it comes and goes!!! like at the min all i want/ like is sweet things mainly mars bars!!!! xxClick to expand...

Haha I do have my moments sometimes... I went through a 500g bag of grated cheese in one sitting when I was about 14 weeks :blush:

No idea how I managed to lose 8lbs with that amount of fat floating around in my system :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmm food! I've been hungry for the past two weeks...... so I made the OH buy me some Krispy Kremes - I'm like you Natalie just want sweet things ALL the time! :) Wish it was like before where I wasn't hungry at all so put on minimal weight - at this rate I'm gonna be 20 stone! lol


----------



## yasmin13

Mmmm....Krispy Kreme donut... drool!

I'm liking salt & vinegar crisps... like a lot! Kettles ridged ones are nice.


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmm I know! :D They're sooooooo yummy! The thing is once you have one you just can't stop! He's had to hide the box from em so I don't demolish them all! ;)


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Me... I have completely lost my appetite too with this pregnancy. I'm waiting for it to kick in.
> 
> oh no!!! i have days where it comes and goes!!! like at the min all i want/ like is sweet things mainly mars bars!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I do have my moments sometimes... I went through a 500g bag of grated cheese in one sitting when I was about 14 weeks :blush:
> 
> No idea how I managed to lose 8lbs with that amount of fat floating around in my system :rofl:Click to expand...

awww hahaha!!!:haha: wow lost 8Lbs wow have u gained it back yet? x


----------



## natalie85

i'm weird i dont really like crispy cremes so much, only one i like is a super duper donut lemon merenguie (cant spell today :haha:) 
just managed to eat a healthy dinner, i havent been able to stomach savoury food at all recently just anything sweet!!!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena said:


> Dare I was a total bitch yesterday even OH had to tell me off :rofl:

So glad it's not just me!!!!!



Mum2miller said:


> my hormones are crazy at the moment too but i also think some people are just stupid and deserve to be brought into line. A stupid girl who i havent spoken to in months heard from someone i was having a girl and put it as her FB status despite us not telling anyone but our immediate family!!! Well i unleashed every bit of my hormones on her but she fully deserved, dont you think?? or am i just hormonal and crazy :wacko:

I would have been SO pissed if she did that to me!!!! omg i would have bitched her out until the end of time.




TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I had my scan yesterday. Everything was great and we got confirmation its definitely a little boy!! I felt so stupid though as baby was bouncing all around the nurse said "oh I bet you can really feel that," and I couldn't, I can't wait to feel everything. The one thing that made me nervous is that baby was measuring 13ounces. My baby book says at 19 weeks baby should be about 7 oz. She did say that was a little big, but I'm nervous because if I have another big baby I'll have to have another c-section. What did your babies weigh at 19/20 weeks, maybe 13 oz isn't too big???

congrats on your baby boy!!!!!!!!!!! i will let you know our info when we get to go on the 23rd. :)



natalie85 said:


> can anyone else just not be bothered to move or do anything today!?
> i had been up for 6 hours before i realised i hadnt eaten or had anything to drink :S

I have had that before. Baby gets SUPER DEADLY HUNGRY in the am, and then by afternoon and evening not as hungry (probably because i STUFF myself in the am :haha:) and late night sometimes i get some hunger pains again.





-- 

Had a chance to see baby today, as we have an ultrasound tech that visits occasionally- and while she was there she offered- and i declined. :( because i couldn't do that to DH! he would've been heartbroken if i found out without him. We're in this together, from beginning until the end of time right?! Proud of myself for not caving.


----------



## sequeena

natalie85 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Me... I have completely lost my appetite too with this pregnancy. I'm waiting for it to kick in.
> 
> oh no!!! i have days where it comes and goes!!! like at the min all i want/ like is sweet things mainly mars bars!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I do have my moments sometimes... I went through a 500g bag of grated cheese in one sitting when I was about 14 weeks :blush:
> 
> No idea how I managed to lose 8lbs with that amount of fat floating around in my system :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> awww hahaha!!!:haha: wow lost 8Lbs wow have u gained it back yet? xClick to expand...

I don't think so! I knew I'd lost the weight because my trousers felt looser... well 3 weeks on my trousers are just about falling down so I have to hoik them over my bump! :wacko: I'm sure I've lost more but not sure if I've gained any back round my bump xx


----------



## natalie85

natalie85 said:


> can anyone else just not be bothered to move or do anything today!?
> i had been up for 6 hours before i realised i hadnt eaten or had anything to drink :S

I have had that before. Baby gets SUPER DEADLY HUNGRY in the am, and then by afternoon and evening not as hungry (probably because i STUFF myself in the am :haha:) and late night sometimes i get some hunger pains again.



how do you know if its u that is hungry to when baby is hungry?

-- 

Had a chance to see baby today, as we have an ultrasound tech that visits occasionally- and while she was there she offered- and i declined. :( because i couldn't do that to DH! he would've been heartbroken if i found out without him. We're in this together, from beginning until the end of time right?! Proud of myself for not caving.[/QUOTE]

awww well done you!!! thats soooo good!! im not sure if i could have been as strong!!! :claps:


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Me... I have completely lost my appetite too with this pregnancy. I'm waiting for it to kick in.
> 
> oh no!!! i have days where it comes and goes!!! like at the min all i want/ like is sweet things mainly mars bars!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I do have my moments sometimes... I went through a 500g bag of grated cheese in one sitting when I was about 14 weeks :blush:
> 
> No idea how I managed to lose 8lbs with that amount of fat floating around in my system :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> awww hahaha!!!:haha: wow lost 8Lbs wow have u gained it back yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think so! I knew I'd lost the weight because my trousers felt looser... well 3 weeks on my trousers are just about falling down so I have to hoik them over my bump! :wacko: I'm sure I've lost more but not sure if I've gained any back round my bump xxClick to expand...

hmmmm interesting cos i have had issues with my trousers, they do up :happydance: but they dont go up as high as they used to if that makes sense then they slowly fall down throughout the day!! i brought maternity trousers in my normal size and they are too big at the min!!! :shrug:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Whew I miss one morning and I have tons of pages to catch up on! 

Yay for feeling all the babies move! 

Congrats ttcnumbertwo on a boy! I get to see ours again on Monday and I can't wait! 

Ick I don't wanna talk about bumps! Mine is massive, I had nothing hardly 5 weeks ago and I have a pic to prove it .... But now I look 8 mos pregnant already! I hadn't gained any weight as of last week .. Haven't been brave enough to weigh this week, but geez I'm
going to be huge! People keep asking me how much longer til I deliver! The lady at walmart ask me if I was going to have the baby right there! My stomach size has been the topic of many peoples conversations which is awkward when they are just coworkers or aquaintances! I just hope all is ok and there is no reason to worry!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Love_Krystal said:


> Whew I miss one morning and I have tons of pages to catch up on!
> 
> Yay for feeling all the babies move!
> 
> Congrats ttcnumbertwo on a boy! I get to see ours again on Monday and I can't wait!
> 
> Ick I don't wanna talk about bumps! Mine is massive, I had nothing hardly 5 weeks ago and I have a pic to prove it .... But now I look 8 mos pregnant already! I hadn't gained any weight as of last week .. Haven't been brave enough to weigh this week, but geez I'm
> going to be huge! People keep asking me how much longer til I deliver! The lady at walmart ask me if I was going to have the baby right there! My stomach size has been the topic of many peoples conversations which is awkward when they are just coworkers or aquaintances! I just hope all is ok and there is no reason to worry!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's big. I'm the same as you. I still haven't put much weight on, but my stomach is huge! I feel so heavy constantly and find it difficult to walk because of the pressure. Is this normal at 17 weeks? It's confusing me :haha: Everyone says I'm so skinny and once they see my bump, they thinking I'm about to deliver.


----------



## Miniwilf2

So Jealous, I just want a bump to appear. :growlmad:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow!! ahhh sooo nervous! wish me luck!! still not felt any movement! anybody else got to this point with no movement?? xxx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck hun xxx my friend didn't feel anything until 24 weeks and she was a size 8 all the way through so don't worry xx I only just started feeling kicks :)


----------



## TaNasha

Do you lfeel the kicks in the same place all the time? 

I keep feeling "kicks" just below my bellow button on the left side?? And it always happens twice or 3 times in a row?


----------



## sequeena

I get kicks on my left side and in my belly button (my uterus is above my belly button now LOL!) and I think he nudged me in the cervix yesterday xx


----------



## TaNasha

And when did you know for certain that it was the baby kicking?

I am still justa ssuming it is, but not sure!


----------



## TaNasha

Twilighter<3 said:


> Got my 20 week scan tomorrow!! ahhh sooo nervous! wish me luck!! still not felt any movement! anybody else got to this point with no movement?? xxx

Good luck with your scan!! Come and post pics!

I thin it's normal to not feel movement yet, I think I am feeling something but I'm still not sure!


----------



## sequeena

TaNasha said:


> And when did you know for certain that it was the baby kicking?
> 
> I am still justa ssuming it is, but not sure!

I started feeling it 2 days ago... thought I felt something a few weeks back but it was just gas. The feeling of him kicking is so different, it's like my stomach has a twitch and sometimes feels like little electric shocks. It's so hard to explain sorry xx


----------



## Twilighter<3

Thankyou, i am really really nervous, not slept in 3 nights panicking about it lol!! will deff come on and post pics! xxx


----------



## yasmin13

Oohhh I just realised that my due date is 4 months today! Yay!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Twilighter<3 said:


> Got my 20 week scan tomorrow!! ahhh sooo nervous! wish me luck!! still not felt any movement! anybody else got to this point with no movement?? xxx

Hope your scan goes ok hun xxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just had the midwife round. Babies heartbeat is still skipping bad, but heart seems nice a strong. She'll be back next week to listen again and then the week later I'll have it checked at the hospital. Midwives keep asking me if I'm drinking too much coffee or tea. I haven't touched it since I got pregnant, so can't understand why this is happening.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning!!! How is everyone!?

TTCnumber2 congrats pn the boy confirmation :D i was the same baba was moving so much and i couldnt feel a thing! Mine was 11oz at 20 weeks so i wouldnt worry hunni! Just a chunky baby! 

OMG i wish my appetite was gone! I eat everything in site! My weight after birth is gon abe a shocker to the system me thinks! 

Twilighter dont worry no movement for me yet either! Well nothing that i can confirm is 100% baby anyways! I cant wait for it though!!!! good luck at scan though cant wait to see pics! 

Does anyone else have bad back and hips!? I spoke to my midwife about it yday and she has referred me to get registered on the physio classes they do at the hospital which is fab! Havent a clue what they do but she said its group classes to help with the pain so maybe stretches n stuff :S 

Has anyone booked their nhs natal classes yet? My book tells me to book at about 20 weeks as they get full quick even though we dont go to them till past 30 weeks!!! x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay for a scan Twighlighter!!! 

I feel a lot of movement it moves with where baby is, usually only feel it if I am being still relaxing .... The kicks I feel are mostly when he kicks my bladder bc it's getting full and those kicks sting! Also bc he likes to lay breech sometimes it feels like he is going to kick through my cervix! It always catches me off guard and almost makes me stumble if I am standing bc it feels so odd! I was telling DH his son was kicking me in my cervix & he said "well what do you Want me to do about it" and I said "go in there and poke him back for me til he moves, will ya?" we both got a good laugh :) 

Oh and Samira I have leg cramps too sometimes in the middle f the night and sometimes in the morning! They are painful! All I know is don't flex your feet / point your toes this supposedly makes them worse... Drinking lots of water can help and some people say bananas help ...I am on my feet a lot but apparently it is just common this point in pregnancy!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Love_Krystal said:


> Oh and Samira I have leg cramps too sometimes in the middle f the night and sometimes in the morning! They are painful! All I know is don't flex your feet / point your toes this supposedly makes them worse... Drinking lots of water can help and some people say bananas help ...I am on my feet a lot but apparently it is just common this point in pregnancy!

Bananas can help because leg cramps usually happen when there's a lack of potassium in the body. Best pay to get rid is get someone (if possible) to point your toes back towards you rather than pointing away. My hubby gets them quite alot :wacko: xxxx


----------



## Miniwilf2

I bought my first maternity outfit in my lunch break today. Just need the bump to go in it. Although I have to say I looked more pregnant than I realised when trying it on so perhaps this is the start of beautiful relationship between me and my bump!


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooh il try that, bananas! i agree with the pointing, this is sometimes the cause of the cramp in the first place, having a stretch and there it goes! ]

yay to maternity clothes!!! i havent got any specific mat clothes yet (well i have some maternity leggings but thats it) but i agree with certain clothes makin u look more pregs! i bought a dress from matalan its quite a whispy one that i got for a meal and it made my stomach look huge! i loved it! and it will fit me all through pregnancy too...let me see if i can find it

https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../28341&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

not everyones taste im sure but its fab with leggings but also long enougght to wear without leggins in the summer! didnt realise it was in black too i may have to order it hehe!


----------



## DaretoDream

ok typing from my phone so excuse any typos!!! Not easy! 

hips have been bad for me too this week- really bad.

to whoever asked- I signed up for birthing classes when I hit 18 weeks.

still no definite kicks here- just a twitch or something that I'm assuming is baby! 

to the ladies who had their scans- what was the heartrate and the gender ? Curious if those tales are real! I find out in 2 weeks. Nervous and excited. Feels like it'll never get here!

and I have days where I'm starving but also have days where I don't feel hungry at all. But I'm ALWAYS thirsty. And I still pee constantly. Anyone else like this?

oh! And the tiredness is starting to come back. :growlmad: was just getting moving again. But maybe it's related to the weather getting cold and gross again.


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooh yay!!!! they replied to my registration already!!! 

Session 1: Labour & Birth

Date: Wednesday 18th May 2011
Time: 5 &#8211; 8pm


Session 2: Breastfeeding and a Tour of the Maternity Unit

Date: Wednesday 25th May 2011
Time: 5.30 &#8211; 8pm

We have pleasure in advising you that you are booked onto the following Relaxation sessions.

Date: 8th, 15th, 22nd June 2011

Time: 10.00 &#8211; 11.30

yayyy lots of classes LOL!!!! and time off work wooooop! xx


----------



## BattyNora

I'm confused with classes....what do we book on. My midwife mentioned NHS antenatal class but just mentioned it saying i'd be going in June and that was it. Do I have to book these and if so...when and how!!?!?

Also, is it worth going to a set of NCT classes as well. £125 is a lot for me if it's what I'll be getting at the hospital. 

Oh...had some lovely news today with regard to my MLU. Been reseaching the type of birth I want and how to go about researching it all...and found some amazing comment on the place I want to go; basically mirrors the idea of labour I want.

Also looking into hypnobirthing classes - but again it's so expensive. Might be naughty and jsut get the book and CD off amazon..


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooh yay!!!! they replied to my registration already!!! 

Session 1: Labour & Birth

Date: Wednesday 18th May 2011
Time: 5  8pm


Session 2: Breastfeeding and a Tour of the Maternity Unit

Date: Wednesday 25th May 2011
Time: 5.30  8pm

We have pleasure in advising you that you are booked onto the following Relaxation sessions.

Date: 8th, 15th, 22nd June 2011

Time: 10.00  11.30

yayyy lots of classes LOL!!!! and time off work wooooop! xx


----------



## sequeena

ProudMommy26 said:


> Just had the midwife round. Babies heartbeat is still skipping bad, but heart seems nice a strong. She'll be back next week to listen again and then the week later I'll have it checked at the hospital. Midwives keep asking me if I'm drinking too much coffee or tea. I haven't touched it since I got pregnant, so can't understand why this is happening.

:hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

I've just called my hospital and booked my antenatal classes. Four afternoon sessions from April - May. They have breastfeeding classes too but I might book onto that later.


----------



## SamiraNChris

BattyNora said:


> I'm confused with classes....what do we book on. My midwife mentioned NHS antenatal class but just mentioned it saying i'd be going in June and that was it. Do I have to book these and if so...when and how!!?!?
> 
> Also, is it worth going to a set of NCT classes as well. £125 is a lot for me if it's what I'll be getting at the hospital.
> 
> Oh...had some lovely news today with regard to my MLU. Been reseaching the type of birth I want and how to go about researching it all...and found some amazing comment on the place I want to go; basically mirrors the idea of labour I want.
> 
> Also looking into hypnobirthing classes - but again it's so expensive. Might be naughty and jsut get the book and CD off amazon..

dont know why my post went twice!!! 

i would ask your midwife hunni! i think your meant to book them so best to check rather then spend out the cash! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> I've just called my hospital and booked my antenatal classes. Four afternoon sessions from April - May. They have breastfeeding classes too but I might book onto that later.

yay! im looking forward to the relaxation classes! what do we do just lay there and relaxxxxxxxxxx hehe! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

is anyone buying baby scales? my MIL works for a charity and theres a charity site she uses which she has kindly given me her log in too! it has EVERYTHING from household goods to baby stuff on there which is donated to the site and then they sell it to charities real cheap! ive already got a graco travel cot for £25 when its usually 70 at toys r us and just got a designer changing bag for £9 and they now have some baby scales on there for £15 and ive had a look about at these ones online and they are usually over £100 but i dont know if i should bother!!! i keep thinking its only £15, but its 15 i could spend elsewhere!!! x


----------



## sequeena

What charity is it?


----------



## SamiraNChris

sequeena said:


> What charity is it?

I dont know the name hun! its a fab charity, ive helped out there a few times with the MIL. they help out disadvantaged families and their children by organising days out which they wouldnt usually be able to afford. At christmas they did an xfactor / britains got talent show where all the kids had to do acts on a stage and I had to be a judge and imitate cheryl cole, had the most ridiculous wig on! they were loving it though booing "simon cowell" lol!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

or did you mean the site? x


----------



## yasmin13

I dont have relaxation classes... is that something only your hospital does?


----------



## sequeena

Either one lol!! X wouldn't bother me, didn't realise charities has shops online x


----------



## yasmin13

Ohh can we buy cheap stuff from this charity too? I know NCT runs 'nearly new' sale if you check their website.


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> I dont have relaxation classes... is that something only your hospital does?

i dont think so? it was just part of the ante natal program! we have 3 classes over 3 weeks. my first is at the beginning of june and then the other 2 i will be on maternity so that will be nicer! x


----------



## xsarahbellax

We have to phone & book on to the NHS antenatal class, it's free, but it's only one Saturday afternoon. We'll go, as it includes a tour of the hospital, but we've also booked an NCT course, which was pricey, but worth it from what I hear.

Did anyone watch the BBC2 programme last night about babies born at 23 weeks? It was soooooo sad, I was a blubbering mess. Hubby came in halfway through & asked what I was watching & I just couldn't speak through the tears. Really thought provoking though.


----------



## SamiraNChris

sequeena said:


> Either one lol!! X wouldn't bother me, didn't realise charities has shops online x

they dont, its a site for charities

they "redistributes surplus goods from manufacturers and retailers to UK charities working at home and abroad" according to the site lol! 

so MIL buys a lot of stuff from there for the charity real cheap. xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

yasmin13 said:


> Ohh can we buy cheap stuff from this charity too? I know NCT runs 'nearly new' sale if you check their website.

its not from the charity lol but you have to be a charity to buy from the site hun :) 

oooh ok il have a look thanks hunni xx


----------



## sequeena

oooh so not open to the general public then, shame! Would love to get my hands on it lol


----------



## SamiraNChris

xsarahbellax said:


> We have to phone & book on to the NHS antenatal class, it's free, but it's only one Saturday afternoon. We'll go, as it includes a tour of the hospital, but we've also booked an NCT course, which was pricey, but worth it from what I hear.
> 
> Did anyone watch the BBC2 programme last night about babies born at 23 weeks? It was soooooo sad, I was a blubbering mess. Hubby came in halfway through & asked what I was watching & I just couldn't speak through the tears. Really thought provoking though.

eya i cant believe i put myself through it but i had to! i couldnt imagine having that choice it must be so hard! before being pregnant i would have said i would of let the baby go but now i am pregs i dont think i could make the decision!!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

sequeena said:


> oooh so not open to the general public then, shame! Would love to get my hands on it lol

hehe no unfortunately not! i begged the MIL for the log in coz she originally told me to email her anything i was interested in but the thing is things go so quickly coz so many ppl buying!!! i wont go too mad though otherwise i would spend spend spend on things i dont really need! like the weighing scales, i got them LOL! 

and i also got 4 big bottles of listerine for £3 LOL! chris goes through it like water!! x


----------



## TaNasha

DaretoDream said:


> to the ladies who had their scans- what was the heartrate and the gender ? Curious if those tales are real! I find out in 2 weeks. Nervous and excited. Feels like it'll never get here!
> .

Im having a girl and both times have had a heartbeat of 150BPM


----------



## natalie85

wow been busy on here today!!
samira i have awful back ache, not so much hip ache, well at the min all my aches and pains seem to come and go but back has been bad for a few days annoying its my week off had loads planned to get done but not been able to do much at all cos of back!! 
i am worried about tomorrow i have someone coming over in afternoon to discuss few bits and state of the place is awful from where i have packed boxes, i cant move the out of the way i needed DH to help me tidy cos i know i wont have time or energy to get everything done, he came home ordered takeaway for dinner, played games and now asleep on sofa GRRRRR done nothing!!! i havent either but i am exhausted and ache like hell, i couldnt even sleep last night back was that bad!!!
sorry didnt mean to moan quite so much!!!
daretodream im not sure what babys heartbeat was at the scan (didnt get told) but at 16 week scan was 158 and is a girl!!
oh i've not booked any classes yet, how do you find out about them? im not sure if worth me signing up cos we moving out of the area soon and i dont drive depending on where they are might be a bit too much effort to get to them!!! :shrug:
suppose i should go and do something GRRRRR xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

My babys heartbeat was 144 at 7 weeks then it's stayed about 155-165 since 11 weeks and it's a boy! The old wives tale wasn't true for me! Not that one at least!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Daretodream- my little boy's heart rate has always been over 160, which I believe means he's supposed to be a girl- but he's all boy, just got a look at his boy parts two days ago!

As for the back and hip pain- ugh!!! It keeps me up many nights, but the heating pad does seem to work a little!


----------



## DaretoDream

:) thanks ladies! at our scan it was 157- the first sonogram at 13 weeks, and the last visit it was 155. So very curious if it's true to the tale or not? Can't wait to find out!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> ok typing from my phone so excuse any typos!!! Not easy!
> 
> hips have been bad for me too this week- really bad.
> 
> to whoever asked- I signed up for birthing classes when I hit 18 weeks.
> 
> still no definite kicks here- just a twitch or something that I'm assuming is baby!
> 
> to the ladies who had their scans- what was the heartrate and the gender ? Curious if those tales are real! I find out in 2 weeks. Nervous and excited. Feels like it'll never get here!
> 
> and I have days where I'm starving but also have days where I don't feel hungry at all. But I'm ALWAYS thirsty. And I still pee constantly. Anyone else like this?
> 
> oh! And the tiredness is starting to come back. :growlmad: was just getting moving again. But maybe it's related to the weather getting cold and gross again.

Morning :) My baby's hearbeat was 143 BPM at my last appointment, and they think I'm having a boy. This is good: https://www.babybpm.com/ :)

My hunger has been crazy the last week or so, I'm never full. But my stomach bloats really bad when I eat. All I want to eat is steak, chicken, toast with olive oil butter and salty crisps, and all together if I could :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daretodream - first time round his hb was 156bpm so it wasn't right for him! This time it was a bit slower at 140something so that would suggest boy but I'm sure I'm having a girl lol! Will let you know on the 4th ;)

How's everyone this morning? I'm knackered! No idea why as I got at least 8 hrs last night! :-/ anyone up to anything interesting?


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just watching the news about the Tsunami. So sad! :(


----------



## firerabbit666

My bubs heartrate is 130-136 range and i'm 80% :pink: !


----------



## firerabbit666

ProudMommy26 said:


> Just watching the news about the Tsunami. So sad! :(

Omg just turned the news on when I read this, soo soo sad :(!! Really hope it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## ProudMommy26

firerabbit666 said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Just watching the news about the Tsunami. So sad! :(
> 
> Omg just turned the news on when I read this, soo soo sad :(!! Really hope it's not as bad as it looks.Click to expand...

It's not looking good. But we're just hoping and praying everything calms down. :( Much love and respect to everyone in Japan x


----------



## natalie85

It looks horrific could have been so much worse they were lucky that as a country they have buildings to withstand earthquakes! My friend updated her Facebook to say she is being moved to bankok scary times! X


----------



## DaretoDream

Anyone hear about here in the states they're trying to pass that law that if women miscarry they could be sentenced to death? what the hell?!

as for me this am- doing well, having some hip trouble on the right side- nothing new. But it was pretty hurty this am. Sleeping isn't as good as it used to be- i wake a lot these days, sometimes not even due to sleep. 

Next ob appt is next tuesday- can't wait, been too long since i heard the heartbeat and since i can't feel kicking yet i really need that to rest my weary mind. I worry and think what if it's not there anymore? So i really need to go to that appt like last week you know? Just... worried.


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> Anyone hear about here in the states they're trying to pass that law that if women miscarry they could be sentenced to death? what the hell?!
> 
> What!??????! Seriously??? Where did u hear this?????


----------



## natalie85

Love krystal saw your bump pic on Facebook wow!!! U look stunning a real yummy mummy and I have bump envy!!!! X


----------



## yasmin13

Just googled it;

https://www.outsidethebeltway.com/p...en-who-miscarry-guilty-until-proven-innocent/

Apparently Georgia is trying to pass a law that women that suffer miscarriages will have to prove that it was an act of nature, or they will be prosecuted and possibly receive the death penalty.


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie - I live in the states and heard it on the news. But they have tried to pass it in a few states and it was turned down. But georgia is up to decide now. 

you know murderers can go free but if you miscarry- we should be killed?


----------



## Love_Krystal

I Live in the states and I've never heard tell of such! How insane! What is the point anyways since technically the "a" word is legal? I mean from a prolife stance I could see how woman who abuse drugs and alcohol etc and it ends up causing a miscarriage Shouldnt be able to get away with it over and over but we live in a prochoice society so it's sort of irrelavent? You can come to us and have an "a" but if you induce one yourslef we will kill you? Makes little sense although I'm against all of it...ok I'm going to stop before I get really angry! ...

Thanks Natalie! I almost feel embarrassed bc its so big and out of nowhere... People keep asking me how soon til I'm due! I've been so up and down about how I feel about it ESP now that I've gained a couple pounds (even though my legs are thinner) I like it but at the same time people make me feel huge and like I've gained massive amounts of weight. When I've really netted maybe 1-2 lbs! And needless to say all I wear are maternity clothes! I'm not sure I'll be able to fit in any by the end! :)


----------



## estar

Hey girls, I finally have my 20 week scan today!!!!!!!!! Maybe after I can get the hubby to go shopping....we haven't bought anything for the baby yet :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

estar said:


> Hey girls, I finally have my 20 week scan today!!!!!!!!! Maybe after I can get the hubby to go shopping....we haven't bought anything for the baby yet :)

Aww all the best hun and hope it goes well :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats estar! Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## marie_wills

DaretoDream said:


> Anyone hear about here in the states they're trying to pass that law that if women miscarry they could be sentenced to death? what the hell?!
> 
> as for me this am- doing well, having some hip trouble on the right side- nothing new. But it was pretty hurty this am. Sleeping isn't as good as it used to be- i wake a lot these days, sometimes not even due to sleep.
> 
> Next ob appt is next tuesday- can't wait, been too long since i heard the heartbeat and since i can't feel kicking yet i really need that to rest my weary mind. I worry and think what if it's not there anymore? So i really need to go to that appt like last week you know? Just... worried.

I was exactly the same, I've been having sharp pains in my stomach and my right lower back kills when I try to sleep but today my hip has been achy too, just seems to get worse each day so I made an appointment to see midwife on Wednesday, ive still not felt baby but hearing the heartbeat made me feel a lot better :) 

When is your 20 week scan ? Mines on Monday, so excited :D


----------



## natalie85

it just doesnt seem right does it?
thank you for the link!! I just had a quick read its madness how people can suggest such a thing!!! :( xx


----------



## natalie85

aww love krystal its a beautiful bump, although i know how you feel, i am very self concious that i just look fat at the min and am horrified to see that i've put on like a stone i feel disgusting!!
Estar how was your scan? have you got much shopping done today?!

I have to say my back has been a nightmare over last few days!!! really aches everywhere but back is the worst!!!
I'm just finsihing my week off i'm back on sun! i have to say i think i'm going back more tired than before i went on holiday! i have just been non-stop and DH snoring has been a nightmare so not sleepin so well at night!!


----------



## estar

it's a girl...maybe :) everything looked really good, just didn't get a good potty shot. We go back in 4 weeks to have another look and to get a picture of the spine. I bought a 5 pack of white undershirts with the snaps on the bottom. At least I know the baby is healthy :) thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## DaretoDream

estar glad she is healthy! Sorry you didn't get that def. Shot- but hoping you will next time!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad to hear the baby is healthy Estar! 

My scan is Monday too! :) I can't wait to see my little man again ;) 

My back/hips hurt on and off ... They take turns on which side and where. I think it has to do with babys position mostly! And eel the heartburn has started back up and it's aweful!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh do any of you live near Cambridge? A girl I went to high school with moved there. She is an awesome photographer, she will be back in the states for part of march/April & she's prob gonna do my maternity pics! If you live near there and you need pics you should look her up ... It's izzierae photography on Facebook I think.. It's on mine .. :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

estar said:


> it's a girl...maybe :) everything looked really good, just didn't get a good potty shot. We go back in 4 weeks to have another look and to get a picture of the spine. I bought a 5 pack of white undershirts with the snaps on the bottom. At least I know the baby is healthy :) thanks for the well wishes!

I'm glad everything went well :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Love_Krystal said:


> Oh do any of you live near Cambridge? A girl I went to high school with moved there. She is an awesome photographer, she will be back in the states for part of march/April & she's prob gonna do my maternity pics! If you live near there and you need pics you should look her up ... It's izzierae photography on Facebook I think.. It's on mine .. :)

Aww I bet that would be amazing. I don't live near there though :( Will look her up on facebook, thanks :) I love photography, I used to do modelling back in the day myself. I stopped it though once I found out I was pregnant with my second daughter.


----------



## marie_wills

Glad it's not just me having pain, started to worry me, Ive not been sleeping the best either , I think I'm just nervous about the scan, just pray everything's ok. 

So a few scans to look forward to on Monday :) what time are yours?


----------



## Twilighter<3

Just thought i would let everyone know that my 20 week scan yesterday went really well, baby was measuring perfect and its a BOY!! :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:
Soooo happy! went to mothercare and asda to buy lots of blue bits hehe!!
they told me i have a anterior placenta so that could be why ive not felt movement, does anyone else? xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Another boy! We are taking over! :dance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Twilighter<3 said:


> Just thought i would let everyone know that my 20 week scan yesterday went really well, baby was measuring perfect and its a BOY!! :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:
> Soooo happy! went to mothercare and asda to buy lots of blue bits hehe!!
> they told me i have a anterior placenta so that could be why ive not felt movement, does anyone else? xxxxxx

Yay congrats :D So happy for you.


----------



## sequeena

Twilighter<3 said:


> Just thought i would let everyone know that my 20 week scan yesterday went really well, baby was measuring perfect and its a BOY!! :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:
> Soooo happy! went to mothercare and asda to buy lots of blue bits hehe!!
> they told me i have a anterior placenta so that could be why ive not felt movement, does anyone else? xxxxxx

Forgot to add I have a posterior placenta so it's along the back of my uterus. I started feeling kicks a few days ago but don't worry if it takes a few more weeks for baby's kicks to get stronger before you feel it xxx


----------



## natalie85

congratulations on the boy twilighter!!!!

I've woken up with awful pains today!!! :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I have a suspected anterior placenta (they couldn't tell at the 12 week scan) so will find out at the 20 week! BUt I've felt regular movments since 18 weeks (but not as much as DS) and unlike the first time round OH still hasn't felt baby kick - it just takes time apparently! :(


----------



## estar

Congrats on the boy Twilighter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on the baby boy Twighlighter!!! :) 

We are taking over :) haha


----------



## ProudMommy26

Finally managed to take a pic of my bump. 17 weeks + 4 :)
 



Attached Files:







bump17.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firerabbit666

Congratulations on team blue Twilighter!! I have an anterior placenta too and I've hardly felt alot of movement in this pregnancy, if I do it's very faint. Sometimes I don't feel anything at all for a day or two so I've got a doppler to keep me reassured. x


----------



## Stef

Proudmommy, what a neat bump!!!

Congrats on the boy!

Hope every one is O.K :) xx


----------



## sequeena

eee just found my notes and it says I have a USS AFI + doppler due on monday (scan for amniotic fluid index and doppler scan) :dance: I've got my anomaly scan on the 21st so that makes 3 scans in 3 weeks.

Pregnancy problems aside I'm a lucky mummy!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Beautiful bump Proudmommy26!!! :) 

thats awesome Sequeena! I hope eveything goes well!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Here is my bump at close to 19 weeks...a little foggy..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant.jpg


----------



## ProudMommy26

Love_Krystal said:


> Here is my bump at close to 19 weeks...a little foggy..
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/pregnant.jpg

Such a pretty bump :) 

A little odd question ladies. When the baby kicks/flutters. I'm feeling them all really low down by my pubic bone. I'm quite sure with my girls I used to feel the first kicks really high up. Is anyone else feeling the kicks really low?
Oh and I'm starting to get really sore nipples, ouch. (sorry tmi) 
Hope you're all having a great weekend xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep both times i've felt movement really low down! So sounds like it's probably just whee he finds it comfortable at the moment :)

Have any of you ladies peeing more? I never got the whole you pee more before 12 weeks but the last two days I'm constantly peeing lol :/


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Yep both times i've felt movement really low down! So sounds like it's probably just whee he finds it comfortable at the moment :)
> 
> Have any of you ladies peeing more? I never got the whole you pee more before 12 weeks but the last two days I'm constantly peeing lol :/

I've been constantly peeing since I was 8 weeks pregnant. It's a pain especially at night. I need to get up about 4 times per night :(


----------



## Mum2miller

i also feel majority of my movement really low especially when she is just laying there and i just feel a huge pressure build up then all of a sudden she will move but you can physically feel her when you touch my skin wriggling about because she is so low and i have no fat there. Also i have never had any ease from peeing still just as constant as day one if not more!! i prob get up 6 times a night and heaven forbid i am in a deep sleep then wake up.. i cant run to the toilet fast enough its so bad!


----------



## Mum2miller

My 20 +1 Bump....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0435_2.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0421_2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sequeena

Lovely bump!


----------



## Mum2miller

thanks sequeena! i was wondering your scan for the amniotic fluid test what will that tell them?


----------



## sequeena

Mum2miller said:


> thanks sequeena! i was wondering your scan for the amniotic fluid test what will that tell them?

Basically how much fluid is there again, if it's gone up or down, will probably have another internal to see if I'm still leaking and they'll take it from there :flower:

If it stays the same as it has I think they'll just monitor me closely, if it goes down I'll probably be admitted into hospital.


----------



## Mum2miller

hopefully it will start increasing and you will be able to stay home but if you have to be admitted at least you know your in the best place. ill keep my fingers crossed for your scan


----------



## sequeena

Mum2miller said:


> hopefully it will start increasing and you will be able to stay home but if you have to be admitted at least you know your in the best place. ill keep my fingers crossed for your scan

I hope so! The membranes containing the water can repair themselves so here's hoping!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Cute bump Mum2miller :)

I know I said I wouldn't buy anything till the 20 week scan, but I couldn't help it. I've bought the baby two outfits.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9612RE.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DaretoDream

I have also been peeing like a crazy person, but since about 10-11 weeks- it just took off. This past week it has finally slowed a bit. 

Anyone else constantly thirsty? 

AND no kicks yet for me. 20 weeks today :dance: and my next appt is tuesday, and scan is next week on the 23rd. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thirsty... yep! i'm drinking about 3 litres of water a day! (same first time around too!)..... maybe that would explain the constant need to pee ;) 

ahh all you ladies posting your bump pictures! Severe bump envy over here! Mine's horrible :( STill got that blasted B-Bump! 

And I hope your waters repair themselves Sequeena! You never know - tomorrow you might find it may have increased a bit - Here's hoping to that :)


----------



## sequeena

Yup here's hoping!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, anyone else notice slightly swollen lady bits? It's crazy! hadn't noticed before, and i'm sure i would've- shocked me pretty bad a few minutes ago on my trip to the loo! eek! :blush:


----------



## CharlieKeys

nooo.... not that I've looked though to be honest lol :)

I think it's to do with excess blood you have around your body but I'm not sure


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> Hey ladies, anyone else notice slightly swollen lady bits? It's crazy! hadn't noticed before, and i'm sure i would've- shocked me pretty bad a few minutes ago on my trip to the loo! eek! :blush:

:blush: had it on one side!!!! i think it is to do with blood like charlie said!!! :blush:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Good morning everyone! I'm 18 weeks tomorrow, can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going! Hope everyone is well and had a great weekend. x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning girls!!!! How is everyone!!! 

Congrats on scan estar!!!! Oooh how exciting theres lots of scans this week!!! 

Twilighter i have an anterior placeneta too &#8211; not felt a thing! Congrats again on the scan and your little boy though!!!!! girls are still in the lead though ( see front page xx) 

Saw my friend this weekend and she was shocked at my stomach!! She said i actually look pregs now so yayy!!!! 

Love_krystal your bump is amazing!!!!!!! Its so big for 19 weeks too hehe! Oooh and mumtomiller too! Such lovely bumps ladies! Il get a clothed one soon haha! 

Does anyone get bad pains under their boob but like on the rib at the top cant explain but it hurts all the time? Its on my right side! 

Also ive had the dreaded stretch marks appear at the bottom of my boobies! Thankfully its just the bottom at the mo but ive got a feeling they will come on the top of my boobs soon noooooooo! Ive never had sretch marks before so its a bit of a :( moment for me! xx


----------



## yasmin13

I get that pain Samira... I thought it might have something to do with my insides being pushed up or something?

I also have an upper anterior placenta and I feel bubba move lower down most of the time.


----------



## yasmin13

From Google search...

Rib pain during pregnancy can be a persistent problem, especially during the third trimester. Your rib cage may feel mildly sore or extremely tender and bruised. You may have discomfort on either side, or both sides, though it is commonly worse on the right side of the ribs.

Pain occurs in and under the ribs as your uterus grows. Later in pregnancy, your abdomen becomes stretched, and your uterus stretches upward as well as outward. Your pelvis and abdomen are becoming full, and your baby is beginning to press up under your ribs and chest. This upward pressure from your baby may also make you feel short of breath. 

This pressure on your ribs and diaphragm may also result in shoulder pain, because there are nerves in the diaphragm which can refer pain into the shoulders. This pain can be very sharp! It may also result in indigestion or acid reflux as your baby puts the squeeze on your stomach. 

Additionally, as your breast become larger, they also place pressure on your ribs. During pregnancy, your breasts may increase by one full cup size or more. The extra weight pulls your shoulders forward and down, and places strain on the upper back, neck, and often results in pain around the rib cage.

As your body prepares for the delivery of your baby, your hormones are hard at work loosening your muscles and ligaments. This loosening can allow your ribs to shift and move in ways that were not natural before, causing discomfort. Your ribcage is not only loosening, but expanding as well, not only to make room for your baby, but also to help increase your breathing and lung capacity. Even though you may be feeling short of breath, your body is taking in about forty percent more air than it did before you became pregnant. 

Rib pain during pregnancy can cause the greatest discomfort when you are in a sitting position. Practicing good posture is especially important. Try to make sure that you sit up straight with your shoulders back. Slouching will compress your abdomen and result in more pain.

Try to wear loose clothing so that you do not add any extra pressure to your belly. Try getting a new bra. It is especially important to have a supportive bra that is not too tight. Under wire bras may put too much extra pressure on your ribs. Now may be a good time to invest in a good nursing bra. They usually offer nice support without being too tight and will be useful once your baby is born.

Holding your arms up over your head can take some pressure off and provide temporary relief from rib pain by lifting the ribs away from the uterus.

Practicing doorway chest stretches can also be helpful because they, too, will help rotate the shoulders up and back, which can also help lift the ribs away from the uterus.

Stretching and prenatal yoga are great for keeping your body long and loose. The less compressed you are, the less your rib cage will hurt. Breathing and relaxation exercises may also be effective. There are a variety of hands on techniques that can help to gently stretch and lift your ribs away from the uterus. Applying these techniques to your breasts, chest and abdomen, can really relieve a lot of pain and pressure from your body, though you will need a friend or partner to help you.

Scheduling a visit to your massage therapist, chiropractor, or acupuncturist, may also help provide relief from rib pain during pregnancy.


----------



## SamiraNChris

oooh thank you hun! glad to hear im not the only one! and thanks for the info! i try not too google search as im scared of what it may tell me hehe! ojk so allllll normal phew!!!! xx


----------



## yasmin13

Oh hubby tells me off for googling! He thinks I worry too much so I try not to do it in front of him :)


----------



## Mum2miller

I also have those rib cramps samira, feels like you can hardly breath then it just seems to go away again... The joys of pregnancy! 

I just ordered my baby shower invites and thankyou cards... what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







livepreview.aspx.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9









livepreview-1.aspx.jpeg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sequeena

They're gorgeous!!! X


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww they are lovely! i love them! 

i have no input in my baby shower and it kills me! im usually the one organising everything! my friend has told me im not allowed to mention it again as she is the one that is doing it for me! xx


----------



## sequeena

I don't think I'll bother having one.


----------



## Mum2miller

how did the scan go???


----------



## Mum2miller

or is it still tomorrow there?


----------



## Mum2miller

SamiraNChris said:


> awww they are lovely! i love them!
> 
> i have no input in my baby shower and it kills me! im usually the one organising everything! my friend has told me im not allowed to mention it again as she is the one that is doing it for me! xx

My sister is organising mine but im a total control freak hence why i ordered the invites but i was on the phone to her the whole time with us both editing them online. I will let her organise the actual day though. Do you know where your friend is organising yours?


----------



## firerabbit666

Ohh baby showers how lovely :D! Gorgeous invites!!

I won't be having one...I don't know enough people to make it worth it lol


----------



## sequeena

Mum2miller said:


> how did the scan go???

Scan is in an hour or so xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mum2miller said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> awww they are lovely! i love them!
> 
> i have no input in my baby shower and it kills me! im usually the one organising everything! my friend has told me im not allowed to mention it again as she is the one that is doing it for me! xx
> 
> My sister is organising mine but im a total control freak hence why i ordered the invites but i was on the phone to her the whole time with us both editing them online. I will let her organise the actual day though. Do you know where your friend is organising yours?Click to expand...

i think its gona be at the mother in laws! all i know is that it will be a bbq baby shower so all our partners can stay in the garden while the baby shower goes on - probs all drinking lool - and then after the shower we can have a big bbq! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

sequeena said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> how did the scan go???
> 
> Scan is in an hour or so xxxClick to expand...

good luck hunni!!! cant wait for pics !x


----------



## TaNasha

How does it work exactly? Do you arrange your own babyshower? Or is like when you get married when the maid of honour does it?


----------



## Love_Krystal

On my way to my scan to see little baby boy again :)


----------



## TaNasha

Love_Krystal said:


> On my way to my scan to see little baby boy again :)

Good luck and Enjoy!! 

I have mine tomorrow!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> How does it work exactly? Do you arrange your own babyshower? Or is like when you get married when the maid of honour does it?

well my friend is doing mine for me! but there are ppl that do their own too so totally up to you!! :) xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Love_Krystal said:


> On my way to my scan to see little baby boy again :)

ooooh good luck hun!!! more pics :D x


----------



## Mum2miller

My sister is pretty much organising mine but i will help with some of the things. I know a friend of mine that always offers to do other ppls so she expects that someone will do hers completely but i really think its each to their own. I wouldn't like giving full control to someone but thats just me. If you have a friend or family member that you trust or is wanting to do it then why not.


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> I just ordered my baby shower invites and thankyou cards... what do you think??

LOVE the shower cards! How cute!!! I can't imagine going all through that to special order cards though. i like the ones you buy and just fill out. However, think it's totally weird that you are organizing your own shower- here in the states someone else is supposed to SURPRISE you with a shower. However, i know my mom is doing it- she asked for a list of names- and that's as far as i got.



TaNasha said:


> How does it work exactly? Do you arrange your own babyshower? Or is like when you get married when the maid of honour does it?

You know, traditionally- it's SUPPOSED to be your maid of honor doing the baby shower for you. Mine was going to but my mother took over everything. As usual.


----------



## Mum2miller

Timing wise it did take a while to design them which i guess ca be frustrating, price wise though they really werent to expensive to order i think for 50 of each plus 140 envelope stickers was only $50 i figure if i bought 50 invitations to write on i would end up paying near the same. I dont think when i say i am a control freak it really covers how much of a control freak i am but surprisingly i am actually letting my sister do majority of the planning i just like to be involved in the invitation process plus i have so much time on my hands atm with not working so it gave me something to do. Thats nice that your mum is wanting to help organise it, do you think she will let your MOH help out at all?


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> Timing wise it did take a while to design them which i guess ca be frustrating, price wise though they really werent to expensive to order i think for 50 of each plus 140 envelope stickers was only $50 i figure if i bought 50 invitations to write on i would end up paying near the same. I dont think when i say i am a control freak it really covers how much of a control freak i am but surprisingly i am actually letting my sister do majority of the planning i just like to be involved in the invitation process plus i have so much time on my hands atm with not working so it gave me something to do. Thats nice that your mum is wanting to help organise it, do you think she will let your MOH help out at all?

I would love to help organize but she doesn't want me to have a part of it. Normal moms- if you hear they are doing something like this it's GOOD-- but _*my mom*_ doing it is NOT good. It's very bad. She wants it to be 'her show' and somehow make it all about her. I gave her a list of 20 people. I had to leave friends off because she doesn't like those particular people- AND she made a big deal about some of the ones on the list, saying their invitations 'might get lost on the way' and i put only 3 people from DH's side, and she pretty much made it sound like she's not inviting them because she doesn't like them. She won't try for anyone else's sake, it's about her. Always was like that. And the sad thing is she has no idea she's like that- or rather, doesn't think there is anything wrong with it.

It's MY shower, and she will undoubtedly find a way to make the shower about her. She doesn't even like showers, hates them, tries to avoid them completely, that's not someone you want running your shower is it. OH and she hates babies too. Sooooooo I'm nervous to be honest. I don't know how it's going to go.


----------



## BattyNora

Hope everyone who has scans today has a lovely time seeing babs.

I've been having a hard time recently, even though I'm a happy bunny! Ive been having quite a few panic attacks and trying to deal with them.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welp he is def still a boy! And a big one ! 13 oz! They moved my due date to July 31st!!! Yay!


----------



## sequeena

Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay sequeena!!! I am soo happy for you!


----------



## TaNasha

Yay Sequeena!!

I have my scan tomorrow, I cant wait! And then I am off to sunny South Africa for 10 days! woohoo!


----------



## sequeena

Thank yoooooouuuuuuu :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh congrats Sequeena :) So that means it's increasing? :)


----------



## sequeena

Yup! It's increased 7cm in 7 days :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

I bet you're feeling relieved then! but 7cm in a week - that seems like loads! :)


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> I bet you're feeling relieved then! but 7cm in a week - that seems like loads! :)

I know it's absolutely mental!! All I can say is drinking water really does work :lol:


----------



## firerabbit666

That's amazing news sequeena!! :D


----------



## natalie85

sequeena thats awesome!!!! Congratulations supermum!!!!

Battynora.. are u ok? :hugs: 

I would love a baby shower but would end up being me organising it!! my MOH is about to drop, my head bridesmaid is miles away and other bridesmaid i dont think would have time!!! *sighs* i dont even know where to begin organising one and what you do in them?!?


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> Welp he is def still a boy! And a big one ! 13 oz! They moved my due date to July 31st!!! Yay!

congratulations!! how far did they move you forward? :thumbup:


----------



## natalie85

Mamas and papas sale on maternity clothing and baby clothing thurs 17th March!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

When I had my Baby shower... I organised it! (my friends are useless!) I just went to my local indian and had dinner with them and bless them - they all bought the baby loads of gifts :) And then just went to the pub after... I stuck to diet coke ;) lol


----------



## natalie85

ahhh thats cool!! our friends are all over the place so not sure where we would do it all etc!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

Sequeena thats such fantastic news!! you must be over the moon. does that mean that there is no leaking aswell?


----------



## sequeena

Mum2miller said:


> Sequeena thats such fantastic news!! you must be over the moon. does that mean that there is no leaking aswell?

They didn't check me internally so I'm not sure. The hospital I went to is really small, I'm not sure why they even built it as they have no gynaecologists, specialists or anyone like that. It's just a 'general' hospital really.

I should find out in Cardiff next week. They were the ones to give me an internal last week :thumbup:

I never thought I'd say this but I hope next week is the last of the scans. It is so lovely seeing my boy each week but it's so emotionally draining having to go through the motions of 'is he alive? Has the fluid finally drained and his heart stopped beating?' each week.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Sequeena, you must be so relieved!!! Love_Krystal, I'm glad to hear you have a big bubba too- my scan at 19+2 had baby measuring 13oz- how many weeks are you??? As for baby showers, I'm sure I won't have one because I had a very big baby shower with my first and its not customary around here to have big showers for second babies, but I have a group of friends who will probably throw me a little something (we usually do something small for second and third babies). Anyhow, they are so much fun, and so helpful as I didn't have to buy much at all for the baby! Anyhow, I'm finally half-way, woo hoo!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

love- we now have the same due date :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Here are some of my scan picss! I had 57 LOL ...more on my facebook! 

still a boy! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/20110314093036421.jpg

elbow on his knee, and potty shot
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/20110314094235421.jpg

face shot 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/20110314094105093.jpg

little feet
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/20110314094056750.jpg

thumb sucker 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/20110314093916156.jpg

leg over his head :) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/20110314093907093.jpg


----------



## ProudMommy26

Love- Really love the pictures. He definitely is a boy lol. Awww :)


----------



## emily86

my scan today girlies! eeek!


----------



## ProudMommy26

emily86 said:


> my scan today girlies! eeek!

Hope it goes well hun. Let us know how it went :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Good luck emily! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Congrats Krystal!!!!! Ive changed you on the front too!!! Yayyy! 

And congrats Sequeena too! You must be over the moon!!!!!! Wooooop! 

Good luck to everyone with scans today!!!!! I wish i could see my baba again!!! Hope all goes well for you all! 

I watched OBEM this morning before work! Bad idea! All bawled up! I thought the ex druggie and his GF were lovely! So nice to see that love gets people through anything no matter what her parents think! And he turned his life around for her and the baby :cry:


----------



## emily86

I had a dream last night that me and OH were in mothercare buying baskets of pink stuff.....
weird - maybe its a sign
will update you all when I get home later x


----------



## firerabbit666

Great pics love_krystal :) & good luck at the scan emily86, hope you get to find out what team your on! 

:happydance: Just booked my gender scan for 2nd April!! 80% is not good enough for me I need to know lol x


----------



## sequeena

I thought OBEM was awful, spent an hour ranting at the tv :rofl:


----------



## SamiraNChris

good luck emily! im guessing boy  dreams are usually opposite the outcome hehe! 

ahh did ya sequeena? how come? xx


----------



## TaNasha

I had my 20 week scan this morning and got some bad news.

Baby has a cleft lip an dit might be open through to the jaw. They want to send me for an amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. I dont know what to think.

I am scared of the amnio and even more scared of what teh outcome might be. They said i had until 23 weeks tod ecide if i want to terminat the pregnancy?? I would never do that just for a haaslip, but if there;s anything else more serious wrong Im not so sure anymore.

I have googled cleft lip and the images are quite disturbing. I have been crying non stop.

I keep wondering if it was something that i might have done.

I have cancelled my trip to SA as they amnio will need to happen ASAP because it needs to be done before 22 weeks.

I dont know what to think. I already love this baby so much


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: When lo is born they can repair the cleft lip. I've never had an amnio but a friend of mine did and she says it doesn't hurt. Not sure if they numb your belly or what :hugs:


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> I had my 20 week scan this morning and got some bad news.
> 
> Baby has a cleft lip an dit might be open through to the jaw. They want to send me for an amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. I dont know what to think.
> 
> I am scared of the amnio and even more scared of what teh outcome might be. They said i had until 23 weeks tod ecide if i want to terminat the pregnancy?? I would never do that just for a haaslip, but if there;s anything else more serious wrong Im not so sure anymore.
> 
> I have googled cleft lip and the images are quite disturbing. I have been crying non stop.
> 
> I keep wondering if it was something that i might have done.
> 
> I have cancelled my trip to SA as they amnio will need to happen ASAP because it needs to be done before 22 weeks.
> 
> I dont know what to think. I already love this baby so much

my goodness hunni im so sorry!! try not to google anymore as pics on there will show worst case scenarios! 

its nothing you have done these things happen unfortunately but you will love your LO no matter what and thats all that matters! please be strong and try not to think the worst. All you can do now is have the tests and pray for the best outcome - and we all will too! i personally do not think you should terminate for a cleft lip but i would be in the same stuck feeling as you if there were other problems too. I think you should wait and not think the worst and then once you haev results you can then think of next steps! 

lots of :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ps as sequeena said cleft lips can be fixed once baba is born :) XX


----------



## TaNasha

thanks girls. im not so much worried about the lip, but scared its open all teh way through the jaw. 

My downs test came back 1:5000, would anything esle not have been picked up together with this?

Me and DH are both young and healthy, i dont understand


----------



## DaretoDream

emily86 said:


> my scan today girlies! eeek!

Good luck love! Hope your dream holds some meaning for you! i know mine did the morning i tested and got my bfp- it was the FIRST time i had ever had a dream that i got one, and then i woke up and tested and there it was!!! Hoping that whatever it is- it's healthy and what you want, and that you enjoy every second of it. :happydance:



TaNasha said:


> I had my 20 week scan this morning and got some bad news.
> 
> Baby has a cleft lip an dit might be open through to the jaw. They want to send me for an amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. I dont know what to think.
> 
> I am scared of the amnio and even more scared of what teh outcome might be. They said i had until 23 weeks tod ecide if i want to terminat the pregnancy?? I would never do that just for a haaslip, but if there;s anything else more serious wrong Im not so sure anymore.
> 
> I have googled cleft lip and the images are quite disturbing. I have been crying non stop.
> 
> I keep wondering if it was something that i might have done.
> 
> I have cancelled my trip to SA as they amnio will need to happen ASAP because it needs to be done before 22 weeks.
> 
> I dont know what to think. I already love this baby so much

Love, Cleft Lips are genetic problems- inherited from family members. My uncle was born with one, and they fixed him up real good- but yes, he needed several surgeries because it went through into his palette and he grew a mustache when he could to hide the scar. you'd NEVER know now. 

But because it is genetic i am also worried about it- as there is a good chance my child could have the same condition. And it IS serious, and and tricky and we've discussed it though because i knew about the condition. It's scary, and horrible and all of that but it CAN be fixed. And you will still have a wonderful baby afterwards. It's a hard decision. 

The amnio scares me, because i knew a girl who has TWO belly buttons because she got poked while in her mom's belly by the needle. The amnio can also make some of the fluid drain. 

So research it before you do it- it scares the crap out of me. But, whatever you DO decide- i'll back you 100 % :) Hang in there- there are options for you. remember that.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw tanasha I will be praying for you and baby girl! Cleft lips can be fixed even some bad ones, I've known plentyy of people and surgery has come a lonnnngg way! But hey dr's can be wrong too! Sometimes the u/s technology is too good and they see things and think there is a problem when there is not! Can they send you to a specialist for a more in depth u/s? Do they do triple AFP screen there? That's a blood test they do here instead of nuchal test at 20 weeks to determine if baby is at risk for any genetic stuff? I turned the test down bc it doesn't matter to me, & we don't believe in termination anyhow... ESP since dr's can be wrong! But it would be good if it's offered there! I imagine the thought of amnio is scary! Here they send u to a specialist first for in depth u/s etc Do you have any of those options? 

Hang in there and don't google too much and scare yourself! This is your baby and you love her... You can cross bridges together as you get to them!


----------



## ProudMommy26

TaNasha said:


> I had my 20 week scan this morning and got some bad news.
> 
> Baby has a cleft lip an dit might be open through to the jaw. They want to send me for an amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. I dont know what to think.
> 
> I am scared of the amnio and even more scared of what teh outcome might be. They said i had until 23 weeks tod ecide if i want to terminat the pregnancy?? I would never do that just for a haaslip, but if there;s anything else more serious wrong Im not so sure anymore.
> 
> I have googled cleft lip and the images are quite disturbing. I have been crying non stop.
> 
> I keep wondering if it was something that i might have done.
> 
> I have cancelled my trip to SA as they amnio will need to happen ASAP because it needs to be done before 22 weeks.
> 
> I dont know what to think. I already love this baby so much

Hi hun, really sorry to hear this. My friends baby was born with a cleft lip and he had to have an operation when he was a few months old. He is now nearly 4 years old, and you can't tell he had one. The operation had fixed it for him. Really hope everything is ok with your beautiful baby. Much love x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TaNasha, I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through!!! A good friend of mine had an amnio a few weeks ago and she said it wasn't that bad. Plus, it will stop your mind wandering if you know what you're dealing with. Just like all the other girls said- plastic surgeons are miracle workers these days, they can fix a cleft lip, even a very bad one!!! I hope its nothing more severe than that, I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## estar

:hugs::hugs::hugs:TaNasha:hugs:


----------



## yasmin13

Thinking of you and LO TaNasha :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

Thank you for all your messages!

I am going to the gynea on Thursday for a Special high tec scan and then the amnio. 

I am very scared, but just want it to be over


----------



## ProudMommy26

TaNasha said:


> Thank you for all your messages!
> 
> I am going to the gynea on Thursday for a Special high tec scan and then the amnio.
> 
> I am very scared, but just want it to be over

Fingers crossed everything will be ok. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## AndreaBat

TaNasha

Praying for you during this difficult time.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'm sorry to hear about that TaNasha :hugs: cleft palates can be fixed and I can't believe they talked about termination due to LO having one! That's ridiculous! Just another sad reminder that our society is so fixed on looks. Did you know that Joaquin Phoenix had one? I think he's HOOOOOOT! Hehe, I know it must be very hard and I wish you all the best for your next appointments xxx


----------



## emily86

sorry tanasha, wish you all the best for your next check up.xxx



I had my scan,we are team pink, still feels weird saying that :-D

All was o.k, sonographer said that fetal movement compromised view as she was moving so much, but all seemed ok. x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on team pink Emily!! 

I will be thinking and praying for you tanasha! Hang in there! Hopefully all will be well! Huuuggggs! :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

congrats on team pink emily!!!


----------



## natalie85

aawww taNasha! :hugs: 
must be hard finding this out but as all the girls have said cleft lips are totally fixable!!! i know many people that have them and had them fixed and to look at them now you would never know even those who have had them fixed later on in life!!!
I am anxious that our lo might have one as DH family have a history of them!! when doing our 20week scan they didnt see face so we have no idea but we have another scan booked in for 24th march! personally i would never terminate! thursday will be good for you, try to see as a positive thing.... they have picked up on it!!!
people who have cleft lips are not always linked to downs, so it wouldnt have shown up in the downs test i think they only look for it in 20 week scan as everything is more clear and structured!! i would honestly not worry about it!!!
PM me if u need to xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

I think my energy went on spring vacation bc it is gone again! I worked a 3 1/2 hour shift this morning, now I am back for my second shift and I am not sure I am going to make it, I am so exhausted!!! Yawn


----------



## CharlieKeys

TaNasha - hope everything works out for yOu and your LO! There's so much help out there now and baby will be fine :) like the other ladies have said you can't tell nowadays if a baby had a cleft lip! Though I am sorry you're having to go through all of this! :( 

How is everyone today? I'm happy because my OH just felt baby move/kick for the first time and he's happy cause he finally feels a bit closer to him/her cause he can feel movement! It must be hard for men when they're not going through what we do & then don't feel baby till quite a while after we do!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Congrats emily on team pink!!!!!! did you have pink feelings? 

Tanasha be sure to let us know when you have tests / results :hugs: thinking of you! 

Im great thanks Charlie! half way through the week zzzzzzzzzz! cant believe im 22 weeks this friday!!! its going so fast! ive got so much to organise eeeeeeeeeek! hoping the weather is nice this weekebnd! ive got a baby shower to go to on saturday, is my first ever one and they are an american family too so it should be all out hehe! im so excited!!! its my friends sister so i only got her a small gift but i cant wait for all the games hehe! xx


----------



## emily86

no - we had no pink feelings at all, only thing was that i had really bad ms and I didn't have any with my son.
we are both abit shellshocked tbh! lol x


----------



## whit.

Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing well & getting even more excited about their bundles. 

Just wanted to update that we had our gender scan and we are teaaaaam.....








*PINK!*

Sophia will be here August 14th!


----------



## ProudMommy26

whit. said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing well & getting even more excited about their bundles.
> 
> Just wanted to update that we had our gender scan and we are teaaaaam.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PINK!*
> 
> Sophia Anlynn will be here August 14th!

Congratulations hun. :)

I'm such a stress head today, last night I decided to listen to the baby's heartbeat as it's been skipping a beat badly for 3 weeks now and haven't listened to it for a while as the midwife told me to just leave it as it will stress me out even more. The skipping is still slightly there but now it goes from a fast beat to a really slow one constantly (just like an adults) I've even tried my own pulse to make sure it's not mine that I'm picking up and it's the baby's. I know it's probably nothing to worry about, but I can't help but worry over it. I just hope he's ok. He's moving and kicking all the time to let me know he's ok though, fingers crossed!

I hope you are all well and having a good week :)


----------



## AndreaBat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: .. woke up this morning to Little Man giving me his first good shot at a kick .. so happy :haha:

and we are 20 weeks today .. :thumbup::thumbup: .. time really does fly after u hit 12 weeks .. :happydance:

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow at 9.30 am and so much of excitement :happydance: .. i am also a little nervous but the excitement outways the nervousness at the moment .. and tomorrow we get our DVD too with a photo .. :happydance: :baby: :happydance:

.. cant wait to confirm that it is a BOY because in SA we have a long weekend this weekend so Mom and Dad wil be out shopping for nursery stuff .. i already have most of it planned in my head .. just want to confirm it's a BOY first but Mom thinks it is .. Dad is not convinced as everybody thought i was having a girl :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

AndreaBat said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: .. woke up this morning to Little Man giving me his first good shot at a kick .. so happy :haha:
> 
> and we are 20 weeks today .. :thumbup::thumbup: .. time really does fly after u hit 12 weeks .. :happydance:
> 
> We have our 20 week scan tomorrow at 9.30 am and so much of excitement :happydance: .. i am also a little nervous but the excitement outways the nervousness at the moment .. and tomorrow we get our DVD too with a photo .. :happydance: :baby: :happydance:
> 
> .. cant wait to confirm that it is a BOY because in SA we have a long weekend this weekend so Mom and Dad wil be out shopping for nursery stuff .. i already have most of it planned in my head .. just want to confirm it's a BOY first but Mom thinks it is .. Dad is not convinced as everybody thought i was having a girl :happydance::happydance:

Aww hope your scan goes well :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi girls, just posting in here as you have all been AMAZING to me!!!! 

Just to let you all know that am TTC again :D :D :D :D

Very excitedly and nervously hoping that it happens very quickly!!!


Much love girls, hope everyone is doing well :D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ProudMommy26

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi girls, just posting in here as you have all been AMAZING to me!!!!
> 
> Just to let you all know that am TTC again :D :D :D :D
> 
> Very excitedly and nervously hoping that it happens very quickly!!!
> 
> 
> Much love girls, hope everyone is doing well :D xxxxxxxxx

All the best hun :D Hope you're ok and let us know if you have good news.
Much love xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww Congrats on your little girl whit :)

Proudmummy - did they say why baby's hb was skipping a beat? :( are you 100% sure it wasn't yours when you thought it was slower? 

And babyboyle congrats on ttc - didn't know you had a blokey ;-) hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!!! :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

Charlie - yeah i'm very suprised but he is so keen for a baby, he already has a 7 year old son, who he has full custody of, who is a little sweetheart! Only problem is his name is Jack, and i wanted to call my first son Jackson (so that names out the window lol!)

He's purrrrrrrrrrfect, not been together long but everythings just slid into place (literally haha) and i'm extatic!

Still doing the midwifery access course, (currently avoiding doing an essay by being on here lol), but the good thing is if i hopefully fall quickly, i can still study, and i can apply to University when baby is older too as i have this access course :D YEeeeeeeyy!!!!

Not long for your scan Charlie!! Eeeekk!! xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Aww Congrats on your little girl whit :)
> 
> Proudmummy - did they say why baby's hb was skipping a beat? :( are you 100% sure it wasn't yours when you thought it was slower?
> 
> And babyboyle congrats on ttc - didn't know you had a blokey ;-) hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!!! :)

Yep, it's definitely the baby's heartbeat. I feel my pulse and listen to the baby's the same time, both different beats. They can't really say what's wrong with the heartbeat, just that sometimes this happenes. Because the baby is growing, the heart is hard at work. But it's been happening for a few weeks now and now it keeps slowing down. It's probably nothing though and I'm just worrying for nothing. But being 18 weeks now, hopefully they may be able to check the heart, just to make sure everything is ok. My daughter does have a heart murmur (which is nothing, she's perfectly fine) could maybe be something like that. x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww do you get on with his son too? Better start thinking of new boys names just incase! Lol but sounds like you've got a good one there!

I think that it's really nice that you're doing a midwifery course! It's going to be well exciting when you do your work placements and you get to see/help deliver babies!! Sounds like your life is really settled :) 

And Ahh I know, it's going reaaaally quick! Can't keep up with it lol thing is I'm now starting to feel the aches and pains which worries me because I have no choice but to pick up/carry/go walking with Stephen and my back is starting to get painful! Oh well :)

Proudmummy - I hope they can give you some reassurance! Hopefully it's just him working hard trying to grow etc :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Aww Emily you have the perfect baby situation in my eyes! I want a boy then a girl! Ive got the boy this time round so lets hope the girl comes next in a few years!! Its hard for us coz of chris&#8217;s sperm probs we had when we were TTC obviously they are still going to exist next time round and we may not be so lucky with a little miracle so do I use contraception after ive had baby till we want another or do i stay off contraception and just make sure we don&#8217;t have sex in the 6/8 day fertile period until we are ready again &#8211; a risk i know but its hard! If i went on the pill it takes time for it to come out of the system again for some ppl so i don&#8217;t know! 

Congrats on team pink Whit!!!! We are being dominated with pinks! And who said the males are the dominant species PAH! 

Proudmummy have the suggested anything that could be the cause of the skipping? It cant be anything serious as they are not doing further tests etc. When you go for your 20 week scan they do a very detailed check on the heart anyway so not long for you till you can have that checked. 

Wooooooooo andreabat thats amazing news!!!!!!!!! Time is flying isn&#8217;t it! Its so nice to be able to follow it with such a great bunch of girlies too!! Its great to be able to share experiences with everyone in the same boat, same weeks etc!! I love it :D 
SO you should be at your scan now andrea!!!! Good luck and get the pics up! So excitedddddddddd! 

BABYBOYLE you what!!!!!!!! Thats amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek im so excited i might pee! So happy for you, found a great man and now TTC!!!!! Are you going the whole hog and doing charting, OPK&#8217;s etc or you just :sex: lots!!!! Awww i do miss TTC, and i bet Chris does too!!! I was all over him like a rash and then the BFP comes along and it all stops hehe! Please always come over on this thread to chat though and tell us how its all going like when your in TWW and all that jazz!!!!! Excitinggggggggggg!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Proudmummy - as you said its probably nothing but ill keep you in my thoughts! babys getting bigger & will be kicking lumps out you soon!!

Charlie - Yeah get on really well, always go to watch him train and play football, help with his homework he always wants a kiss goodnight and is very affectionate, its lovely :D 

Have lots of male names i love anyway so thats not a problem haha :D 

Ahh i can't wait to get a placement :) this access course has about another 11 months to go, but if it takes longer then it doesnt matter, as i hope to be pregnant before i go to Uni, then i can go after baby is older :D xx


----------



## AndreaBat

:flower::flower::flower: How AWESOME to hear your news :flower::flower:

Hope it happens soon for you. Please keep us updated and hope you get your :bfp: soon hon ..

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Luck :flower:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thanks Andrea!!!!! :D

And Samira - i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol.. We havent been together long, so not obviously shouting from the rooftops but we both want the same thing and clicked soooooo well.... Gone from the little boy that was Madisons dad, a 21yr old that lives at home, doesnt drive, crap unstable job (YAWN) to a 34yr old MAN, No issues,no paranoia, gorgeous son, very houseproud, has been mum & dad to Jack for 7 years, and ooh a FIREMAN hehe.. :D

Not charting or counting etc, as 1) i dont understand it lol (i am intelligent but i honestly dont have a clue!) and 2) took 8 months to concieve last year without charting but DTD a lot, but tbh i think having a heavily smoking drinking partner didnt help. This one's very active and healthy :D

Apparantly its very easy to fall quick after pregnancy or a loss, and hopefully my uterus is where it should be now (as it was posterior in pregnancy and Dr said that could of made it more difficult to get pregnant). I think it is as sex feels the same as it did when i was pregnant, so im HOPING!!!!!!!!!! :D

Stopped all the bleeding about 2 weeks ago, was naughtilly DTD a few times in the past 3/4 weeks, but been regular now! Im hoping for a cheeky BFP ill test end of April as im unsure if my hormones will still say pregnant at the mo!!

& Samira - Facebook profile pic - YUM! lol
(ESSAY!!!!) xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

oooh how exciting! there was a post about being in the top UK baby / pregnancy magazine on here yesterday for first time mummies and i responded. She said they needed 4 ladies to be part of a feature and apparently its about how much happier we are in our skin now we are pregs etc. Anyway i got her email address and sent her my story and she said her editor is quite interested in it and we will talk properly when she gets a response!!!!! they pay for all expenses for me and a friend / partner to go to london and get a full make over! i would have to do shots in a bikini though LOL! 

how exciting!!!! i hope i get picked!!!! doubt it as theres gota be so many ppl that applied but still wooo! x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Thanks everyone :) I've had a word with the hospital and they said it would be best for the midwife to come round to see me tomorrow and listen to the heartbeat, and if she is worried then she will send me in for a few tests. Not much can be done now though as I'm only 18 weeks, but as samira said I have my 20 week scan next week, so will know more then. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for your BFP BabyBoyle x


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> Thanks Andrea!!!!! :D
> 
> And Samira - i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol.. We havent been together long, so not obviously shouting from the rooftops but we both want the same thing and clicked soooooo well.... Gone from the little boy that was Madisons dad, a 21yr old that lives at home, doesnt drive, crap unstable job (YAWN) to a 34yr old MAN, No issues,no paranoia, gorgeous son, very houseproud, has been mum & dad to Jack for 7 years, and ooh a FIREMAN hehe.. :D
> 
> Not charting or counting etc, as 1) i dont understand it lol (i am intelligent but i honestly dont have a clue!) and 2) took 8 months to concieve last year without charting but DTD a lot, but tbh i think having a heavily smoking drinking partner didnt help. This one's very active and healthy :D
> 
> Apparantly its very easy to fall quick after pregnancy or a loss, and hopefully my uterus is where it should be now (as it was posterior in pregnancy and Dr said that could of made it more difficult to get pregnant). I think it is as sex feels the same as it did when i was pregnant, so im HOPING!!!!!!!!!! :D
> 
> Stopped all the bleeding about 2 weeks ago, was naughtilly DTD a few times in the past 3/4 weeks, but been regular now! Im hoping for a cheeky BFP ill test end of April as im unsure if my hormones will still say pregnant at the mo!!
> 
> & Samira - Facebook profile pic - YUM! lol
> (ESSAY!!!!) xxxx

awwww so happy for you!!! he is yummy! he doesnt look 34!!!!!!!! 

and you missy your gona have to stop your heavy drinkin  says me miss drink my body in vodka before deciding to have a baby! 

It is so easy to get pregs after a loss! i dont know if you know babyhopes on here -she was TTC for 2 years, got pregs and had a MC and shes pregs again now and all good so far!!!! and my friend had a MC back in sep and she is now 18 weeks! so i have lots of hope for you! 

awww so :D your so happy!!!! xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

SamiraNChris said:


> oooh how exciting! there was a post about being in the top UK baby / pregnancy magazine on here yesterday for first time mummies and i responded. She said they needed 4 ladies to be part of a feature and apparently its about how much happier we are in our skin now we are pregs etc. Anyway i got her email address and sent her my story and she said her editor is quite interested in it and we will talk properly when she gets a response!!!!! they pay for all expenses for me and a friend / partner to go to london and get a full make over! i would have to do shots in a bikini though LOL!
> 
> how exciting!!!! i hope i get picked!!!! doubt it as theres gota be so many ppl that applied but still wooo! x

WOW! That would be amazing if you got picked! Fingers crossed :D x


----------



## yasmin13

Good luck on TTC BabyBoyle! Hope it all works out for you and would love to hear how it all progresses :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

Cheers guys!

Samira - I knowwwwwww lol. I needed a good few nights out to chill out! My body was like "WOO ALCOHOL!"

Ill have a look up on Babyhopes! :D

Im sure you will get picked too, you're gorge :D xx


----------



## emily86

SamiraNChris said:


> Aww Emily you have the perfect baby situation in my eyes! I want a boy then a girl! Ive got the boy this time round so lets hope the girl comes next in a few years!! Its hard for us coz of chriss sperm probs we had when we were TTC obviously they are still going to exist next time round and we may not be so lucky with a little miracle so do I use contraception after ive had baby till we want another or do i stay off contraception and just make sure we dont have sex in the 6/8 day fertile period until we are ready again  a risk i know but its hard! If i went on the pill it takes time for it to come out of the system again for some ppl so i dont know!
> 
> Congrats on team pink Whit!!!! We are being dominated with pinks! And who said the males are the dominant species PAH!


Yeah we always said we only wanted 2 - so it really is perfect having one of each...... OH feels abit weird about having a daughter, he hasn't said anything but I know him so well I know hes worried.
He has said in the past that hes a worrier and he will be worried about our daughter esp when she hits her teens, but I think its just a man thing :thumbup:

I haven't brought anything pink yet - I was in town yesterday and picked up lots of cute outfits and put them down again! I don't think its sunk in yet!

If I was you I wouldn't go back on the pill - you can just avoid your fertile days and you know what if you did have an accident then it would be meant to be :winkwink:
My best mate is in a similar situation and took her 3 years to fall with her bean (shes 3 weeks ahead of me) they have already said they are not going to go back on contraception as they want a 2/3 year age gap between lo's. x


----------



## yasmin13

Hubby wants to have another baby straight after this one... lol I have already told him that its not happening!


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Samira - I knowwwwwww lol. I needed a good few nights out to chill out! My body was like "WOO ALCOHOL!"
> 
> Ill have a look up on Babyhopes! :D
> 
> Im sure you will get picked too, you're gorge :D xx

Shes on my friends list as theres a few babyhopes out there! 

fankooo :D i hope so! never done ne thing like it before! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

emily86 said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> Aww Emily you have the perfect baby situation in my eyes! I want a boy then a girl! Ive got the boy this time round so lets hope the girl comes next in a few years!! Its hard for us coz of chriss sperm probs we had when we were TTC obviously they are still going to exist next time round and we may not be so lucky with a little miracle so do I use contraception after ive had baby till we want another or do i stay off contraception and just make sure we dont have sex in the 6/8 day fertile period until we are ready again  a risk i know but its hard! If i went on the pill it takes time for it to come out of the system again for some ppl so i dont know!
> 
> Congrats on team pink Whit!!!! We are being dominated with pinks! And who said the males are the dominant species PAH!
> 
> 
> Yeah we always said we only wanted 2 - so it really is perfect having one of each...... OH feels abit weird about having a daughter, he hasn't said anything but I know him so well I know hes worried.
> He has said in the past that hes a worrier and he will be worried about our daughter esp when she hits her teens, but I think its just a man thing :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't brought anything pink yet - I was in town yesterday and picked up lots of cute outfits and put them down again! I don't think its sunk in yet!
> 
> If I was you I wouldn't go back on the pill - you can just avoid your fertile days and you know what if you did have an accident then it would be meant to be :winkwink:
> My best mate is in a similar situation and took her 3 years to fall with her bean (shes 3 weeks ahead of me) they have already said they are not going to go back on contraception as they want a 2/3 year age gap between lo's. xClick to expand...

I guess so! thats what im scared of, going on pill then coming off when we want one and taking a long time to conceive! ahh you similar situ to me, me and both my best friends were pregs at same time! one of them had her baba in Feb and the other is a week behind me! its funny coz the youngest of us had her baby first, then im in the middle with baba in the middle then the oldest of us is due the latest! is so weird we all grew up in school together and our kiddies are all gona be in the same year at school! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

BabyBoyle said:


> Thanks Andrea!!!!! :D
> 
> And Samira - i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol.. We havent been together long, so not obviously shouting from the rooftops but we both want the same thing and clicked soooooo well.... Gone from the little boy that was Madisons dad, a 21yr old that lives at home, doesnt drive, crap unstable job (YAWN) to a 34yr old MAN, No issues,no paranoia, gorgeous son, very houseproud, has been mum & dad to Jack for 7 years, and ooh a FIREMAN hehe.. :D
> 
> Not charting or counting etc, as 1) i dont understand it lol (i am intelligent but i honestly dont have a clue!) and 2) took 8 months to concieve last year without charting but DTD a lot, but tbh i think having a heavily smoking drinking partner didnt help. This one's very active and healthy :D
> 
> Apparantly its very easy to fall quick after pregnancy or a loss, and hopefully my uterus is where it should be now (as it was posterior in pregnancy and Dr said that could of made it more difficult to get pregnant). I think it is as sex feels the same as it did when i was pregnant, so im HOPING!!!!!!!!!! :D
> 
> Stopped all the bleeding about 2 weeks ago, was naughtilly DTD a few times in the past 3/4 weeks, but been regular now! Im hoping for a cheeky BFP ill test end of April as im unsure if my hormones will still say pregnant at the mo!!
> 
> & Samira - Facebook profile pic - YUM! lol
> (ESSAY!!!!) xxxx

I tested the day of my 6 week check up after Stephen (as I was about to go on the pill) and it said negative (even though I was about 3 weeks pregnant!) - so I think pregnancy hormones disappear quite quickly?


----------



## CharlieKeys

yasmin13 said:


> Hubby wants to have another baby straight after this one... lol I have already told him that its not happening!

lol my OH joked as I was pregnant with Stephen about having one straight after... I was like Nooooooooo!! Then oh look my kids have a 10 month gap :dohh: lol :) When they say you're "extra" fertile - believe them! :)


----------



## yasmin13

I better be careful then... I want to come back to work for a year before we try again which will make this little one growing in me roughly 2 years old, if all goes to plan.

Anyways I told DH that you say that now but when this one is crying at night you might think again! :)


----------



## natalie85

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi girls, just posting in here as you have all been AMAZING to me!!!!
> 
> Just to let you all know that am TTC again :D :D :D :D
> 
> Very excitedly and nervously hoping that it happens very quickly!!!
> 
> 
> Much love girls, hope everyone is doing well :D xxxxxxxxx

Awww that's fantastic!!!! Good for you!!!! Hope it all goes quickly and perfectly for u!!! Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Andreabat, the same thing happened to me this morning! Baby woke me up with a really strong movement! I said he must be his fathers child bc it was 8 am and DH does not like either of us to stay in bed late... He says it wastes the day! 

That's exciting BabyBoyle! Glad you have a good man! 

That would be fun if you got picked Samira!:)

I found out at my scan Monday that my placenta is anterior, which is why I don't feel strong movements often except very low by my cervix and bladder! He is breech right now so I get a lot of movement way down low, but I am ready for the kicks! I was excited to be awakened by one strong movement this morning! 

My yorkie dog has been such a pain lately! She is acting crazy! I know she knows something is going on bc she will go out of her way to lay on my lower stomach and now just my stomach in general. And she acts so needy and whiny and jealous! She loves kids but I am worried about how she will be when the baby gets here. She has a lot of personality & is my first "baby" but she is driving me bananas!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies,

Had the amnio and it wasnt too bad.

I 1st had a scan and everything looks perfect except for the cleft lip on the left side. They could not see if it was the palate aswell though.

When they showed me the needle for the amnio i threw up! But then i just closed my eyes and I didnt feel anything. It was over very quickly.

We get the results on Thursday, so now the waiting starts...


----------



## Love_Krystal

Tanasha glad the amnio wasn't too bad! Hopefully the results will be back and all will be well! And hopefully the cleft lip won't be bad and they are easily fixed these days! I am still thinking and praying for you!


----------



## estar

Tanasha...urgh the wait, positive vibes your way

Samira...I hope you get picked you totally deserve it!

Baby Boyle... love and hugs


----------



## natalie85

aww tanasha thats gonna be a long week!!! i would keep yourself as busy as poss to make time go quicker!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had the amnio and it wasnt too bad.
> 
> I 1st had a scan and everything looks perfect except for the cleft lip on the left side. They could not see if it was the palate aswell though.
> 
> When they showed me the needle for the amnio i threw up! But then i just closed my eyes and I didnt feel anything. It was over very quickly.
> 
> We get the results on Thursday, so now the waiting starts...

Fingers crossed for positive results x


----------



## BattyNora

BabyBoyle - nce to hear from you and glad things are working their way out for you. Good luck - keep us in the loop! 

TaNasha - glad the amnio wasn't too bad, fingers crossed for those good results next week xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

awwww tasha! so glad the amino wasnt as bad as expected! got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

girls..............i think i had kicks last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was led in bed with OH just chatting and i was led on my side with one leg up so the left side of my stomach was pushed against the matress and i felt a pop. at first i thought nothing of it, maybe gas or something but it kept happening over and over!!!!!! so im convinced it has to be the baby!!!! and since then i keep feeling things, little pops!! its so amazing! i put Chris's hand in the place when it kept happening and everytime it happened i was like NOW to him to see if he can feel it and he said he felt something tinnnnny once so maybe its too soft at the mo for him to feel! i feel so bad coz i want him to be involved with it but im sure he will be able to soon! :DDDDDD xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

happy 20 weeks batty!!!!! have you had youer scan yet? did you decide to stay team yellow in the end!! xxx


----------



## TaNasha

samira that popping is your baby saying hello!

The pops will get stronger! Its such an amazing feeling!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

TaNasha - hope everything is ok :) 

Samira - you've felt baby!!! It's amazing isn't it :) 

And I'm HALFWAY TODAY :) it's going so quick - even seeing some of your tickers goIng up and sometimes i can't believe how far along you are considering some of you were like 12ish weeks when we all started talking :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

awwww yay!!!! its so amazing how fast its all going isnt it! i love moving week by week with everyone!!!! gona be so emotional the day we all have kiddies and posting piccies of our new babes!!! will be sooner than we think time is going to fly its scary!!!!! xx


----------



## emily86

aww congrats on feeling baby! its a great feeling, I love it and can't wait to get proper punches! lol x


----------



## DaretoDream

can't wait for my scan!!!! only a few more days!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> can't wait for my scan!!!! only a few more days!

Hope your scan goes well :) I have mine in 7 days, sooooooooo nervous!!!

Aww congrats on the baby kicking Samira, it is the best feeling in the world!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

DaretoDream said:


> can't wait for my scan!!!! only a few more days!

Ahh same have mine on Monday! :) when's yours?? :) hope everything goes ok!!


----------



## DaretoDream

5 days! on wednesday !!!!!

How is the weather where you girls are? it's 71 degrees Fahrenheit over here in my state and it's GORGEOUS out! enjoying the nice weather with the windows open and this weather has me really moving! Did a 2 hour walk in a nature center (gorgeous) with the dog and then came home, did laundry and cleaned the bathroom- washing towels and sheets and bedding and now relaxing!

Mom will be here in a few minutes which is nice we're going to cook dinner for my hubby :) which will be great. I haven't made cal zones before and she is going to teach me. Excited because he doesn't know. :) 

She also walked with me this am- and after the walk was done she noticed me standing there and pointed and laughed at my stomach. She is still treating the pregnancy as a bad thing because SHE didn't like being pregnant- so for her, she is trying to insult me i guess by laughing at it. Like look how huge you are- hope you're happy with this. Just because being pg was the worst time in HER life doesn't mean we all feel that way. So far, i have loved every moment!


----------



## natalie85

does anyone come on here in evenings any more????


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> can't wait for my scan!!!! only a few more days!
> 
> Ahh same have mine on Monday! :) when's yours?? :) hope everything goes ok!!Click to expand...

Got mine on Monday too at 11am :D


----------



## DaretoDream

can't wait!!!! It's so exciting!


----------



## AndreaBat

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: had 20 week scfan yesterday and my BIG BOY is measuring 21wk 3 days .. clearly the bowl of fruit i eat every day goes straight to him because his tummy is large .. :haha::haha: .. my gynae was stunned to see the size of him .. :happydance::happydance:

Everything looks absolutely perfect with Smartie and gynae is very happy that it's all going according to plan .. :thumbup:

Mom and Dad are well chuffed with the news esp Dad as he wanted a BOY .. I am just so happy that Smartie is healthy and seems very happy in there .. :haha:

We got some GREAT shots of him .. my favourite being my new avatar pic :happydance: and the dvd came out great too .. a real BOY .. always got his hand between his legs .. :haha::haha::haha:

We booked our bed and our 4d scan .. a week after my 41 birthday .. they say the best time for a 4D SCAN is 28 weeks :thumbup:

Very chuffed and have started on little things for the nursery .. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :haha::haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

ahhh glad your scan was good andreabat!!

And now the fun can start with the nursery! do you have any ideas yet?


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi hon

Thanks :flower: .. I do .. nursery being done animal farm .. already bought the border for the wal which is too cute :happydance: and a few wooden animals for the wall to brighten it up and the cot has monkeys dangling down from the top bar .. :happydance: .. have it all worked out in my head :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have just seen your avatar picture Andreabat - the picture is so clear! :) and your nursery sounds lovely :) 

It's well quiet on here at the moment.... where is everyone lol?


----------



## AndreaBat

Charlie

I was thinking the same thing .. normally it's buzzing in here over the weekend.

I have just gone and had my avatar pic printed because I am so amazed by it .. in all honesty that pic is actually a picture I took off my dvd of the scan whilst it was playing on my laptop .. :happydance::happydance: .. that is why i am so amazed by the clarity of it .. when its printed it is just unreal how clear it is .. :haha::haha:

I hope I get god pics like that at my 4d scan. Lnowing my luck little man will be having a bad hair day or something .. :haha::haha:


----------



## AndreaBat

.. good pics should read .. :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

4D scans are amazing too! We got to see Stephen spitting his tongue out, blowing bubbles and doing all sorts :) The pictures are so clear too! So we're def getting one of this baby :)

When are you getting yours done? Still amazed by your pic :haha: You can see everything and it's all clear! I know 20 week scan pics are good anyway but yours just seems to be that little bit clearer!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

will be finding out boy or girl on the 1st of April :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

congrats Andreabat! 

It's usually quieter in here on the weekends but not this quiet! I have been so busy with work and our new house... We have a week to get it painted floors in and move in! Plus DH and I both work & my brother gets married this next weekend!! Things are crazzzzzy! 

I am 21 weeks today :) yay! ... And I threw up for the very first time today while we were DTD mind you :blush: haha of all times! ... It was so terrible! A little funny now though! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Just been to a local baby fayre & at every stand they did the "when are you due?" "do you know what you're having?" thing.. OMG every single person gasped in shock/dissapointment when I said I want to find out the sex!! Why is it such a terrible thing & why do I have to defend my decision?? Surprises might be right for some people but not for everyone.. surely it's down to personal choice??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Some people want surprises others don't... so don't get upset when people say 'oh why ruin the surprise?' - A lot of the time the people who say it had children when they couldn't/wouldn't/don't tell you the gender! It's down to the individual if you want to find out but the thing that gets me is that they'll go 'oh but everyone finds out nowadays why do you want to be like everyone else?' - urmmmmmm you didn't find out when everyone else didn't find out... so in principle it's the same :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Love_Krystal said:


> congrats Andreabat!
> 
> It's usually quieter in here on the weekends but not this quiet! I have been so busy with work and our new house... We have a week to get it painted floors in and move in! Plus DH and I both work & my brother gets married this next weekend!! Things are crazzzzzy!
> 
> I am 21 weeks today :) yay! ... And I threw up for the very first time today while we were DTD mind you :blush: haha of all times! ... It was so terrible! A little funny now though! :)

There was obviously a lot of sudden movement - hence the sickness ;) :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

xsarahbellax said:


> Just been to a local baby fayre & at every stand they did the "when are you due?" "do you know what you're having?" thing.. OMG every single person gasped in shock/dissapointment when I said I want to find out the sex!! Why is it such a terrible thing & why do I have to defend my decision?? Surprises might be right for some people but not for everyone.. surely it's down to personal choice??

i just make sure they know that i didn't ask their opinion on the matter- if they try to make me feel bad. So many people have to stick their view on us, like they are right and we are wrong? And every woman who's ever been pregnant likes to act like they know everything about pregnancy just because they were there already. It's ridiculous.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, i think i can say definitely- just felt baby move!! Like little pokes in my lower abdomen below my belly button! So awesome! :dance: First time i feel like it REALLY was baby!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww yay!! :)


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> Hey ladies, i think i can say definitely- just felt baby move!! Like little pokes in my lower abdomen below my belly button! So awesome! :dance: First time i feel like it REALLY was baby!

:dance: and it'll just get better :D I find Thomas reacts if I press my bump against something x


----------



## BattyNora

Hey ladies...I'm crwling out from under my rock. 

I've has a weird couple of weeks where I've been having panic attacks and been generally freaking out about death...but worked hard, been to a councellor and found ways to get over it.

Scan tomorrow at 11.20...EXCITED!!!


----------



## natalie85

*andreabat* Fab Scan pics!!!!
*BattyNora*,was wondering if you are ok!!! i freak out too!!! glad you are feeling better!!!
*Daretodream* congratulations on your movement!!
*LoveKrystal* congratulations on 21 weeks!!!


*My update!! *placenta is anterior so no wonder i havent been feeling much... i did get really really upset before finding this out!!!
thurs and fri i couldnt stop crying and a little yest was horrid bit better now.... well until a hour ago anyway i realised my top was wet.... yep one breast has started leaking!!!
I am sooooooooooo glad this didnt happen at work in my whites!!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

batty- glad you are ok! And that you went for help!!! That's awesome! Proud of you!

natalie- ahhh a leaky boob! Already?! Wow! My luck it'll happen at work on me!!!!


----------



## natalie85

I know!!! i was shocked!!! and shocked how it made me feel!!! very self concieous even around DH!!!!


----------



## AndreaBat

Charlie - Im getting it done at 28 weeks which they say apparently is the best time to get it done and that's on the 13 May .. cant wait :o)

Natalie .. we are all going to go through it but it can't be pleasant esp if u are at work and not prepared for it :o(

Sarah .. actually at the end of the day it's your baby - your decision. It has nothing to do with anybody else what you do and you should tell them that. And yes it does get annoying when ppl start telling u u should do this and that and how to bring up your child .. that really gets my blood boiling !!!!

Batty .. glad u went to get help hon .. nothing worse suffering in silence because it really does make it so much worse and it's good when someone who knows what they are talking about puts things into perspective. Take care sweetheart and no we are al right here if u need us :o)

Dare to dream .. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay that glorious movement moment .. such an amazing feeling .. gets better too .. I keep getting little kicks if i sit in a funny position .. clearly my little man does not like being squashed .. laugh .. :o)

Love Kyrstal .. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 21 weeks .. all downhill from here they say :o)


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> Hey ladies, i think i can say definitely- just felt baby move!! Like little pokes in my lower abdomen below my belly button! So awesome! :dance: First time i feel like it REALLY was baby!

Aww bless! It's such a wonderful feeling isn't it?
The husband felt the baby kick for the first time the weekend. He was nearly in tears. 
I had a terrible nights sleep last night. Was awake till 4am. Thought I'd better get up, then the baby started kicking. So was feeling him kick my hand for an hour then fell to sleep. :flower:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning all!! 

sorry i dont come on at the weekends! i dont have net at home at the mo and my phone is like 5 years old so no internet for me at the weekend! its nice but annoying at the same time!! 

AndreaBat congrats again :D your avatar pic is fab!!! xx

OOohhhh so excited for more scans this week!!!! its all moving so fast!!!!!!!!!! 

hahahah krystal ive done exactly the same thing before - it was soooo embarassing but funny at the same time! luckily it was at the end so not a passion killer....much! 

Daretodream thats fab news!!!!!!!!!! such an amazing feeling isnt it! i feel mine everyday now which is sooo amazing! he always seems to be more awake at night time though! or maybe thats when im sat still and feel it?? 

eeek battynora your scan is today!!!! are you still staying team yellow or going to find out?! i guess your on your way now so il find out when your back hehe! good luck!!!!!!!! 

Nat my placenta is the same! cushions it so much! i feel little pops now but its nothing strong! chris has felt it once which was amazing to share that with him but thats all at the mo! hopefully in a couple more weeks it will be really strong :D x

so update on me! ive had severe back pain over the weekend! last night i was sat watching a movie with OH and got up and could barely walk! luckily ive got a pelvic girdle and back class to go to this week reffered by my midwife so will be taught exercises etc to help!!! 

how nice was it this weekend!!! couldnt believe it!!! woooo summer nearly here!!!! xx


----------



## BattyNora

Baby being a bugger, have to wait another month to finish the anomaly scan!


----------



## SamiraNChris

urgh!! i feel crap! 

went to a baby shower at the weekend (which was fab) but the pics have just been posted and i found myself untagging!!! i look so fat! i mean in my face and my body in general its just gross!!!! it might of been the jumper i was wearing but i now feel awful!!! :( it will pass im sure but i want to look yummy pregnant!!!! thats it! i need to go shopping asap and get some flattering clothes! NEVER wearing that jumper again LOL 

oh nooo batty!!! well on the plus side you get to see baba again :D why a month to wait? did you deicde to find out sex in the end? xx


----------



## Mum2miller

i regularly find myself doing that ATM! Nothing seems to be very flattering right now :( maybe as i get a little bigger it will be 100% obvious that its a bump and not just a chubby belly... does your FB journal not work?? or is it just my comp no letting me??


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh i dont know why its not working :S

ummm search ickle bean journal, il try fix it :) x


----------



## SamiraNChris

ok should work now :) x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey girls!! Just on my way for my 20 week scan!! :D hope baby isn't goin to be a pain again like at the 12 week scan!! :)

Batty - glad to see you're back!! and how comes you have to wait a month? That seems like so long away! Bet it goes quick though! And like Samira said you get to see your baby again!! 

And Samira I bet you did look yummy pregnant! You're probably just looking at yourself negatively! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Charlie!!! awesome! Good luck with the scan!!! i still have to wait two days! argh!!!



Morning ladies, hope you all are well today- good luck to all the ladies who have scans today!! i work all day, from 11-7, so might not make it back on again tonight. will TRY to peek by phone to see the results for scans though!!!! 

Can't wait to hear the teams! There are a few girls going today right? for some reason i feel there are! 

Had another dream today that my mother had bought all this boy stuff and i told her that it was a boy- and she said she just knew it was a boy- and i told her that she had told me she thought it was a girl, and blah blah she said oh well i wasn't saying that definite. LOL it was just like my mom. She can't stand saying she was wrong- or that she doesn't know. It was kind of funny actually. So really dying to see if my recent dreams are right.


----------



## firerabbit666

Good luck charliekeys! Hope bub gives u a good view :)


----------



## Vicki_g

Happy Monday folks :) I can't keep up with this thread so just randomly posting, possibly in the middle of a discussion about something else! Things to note in my existence:

1. I was really tired at the weekend. Like _really_... Been sleeping so badly and I'm tossing and turning all night to try and get comfy. But then of course by the time I have to get up I'm shattered and could fall asleep on a pin-head! 

2. Exciting news 1: I pick up my new car on Wednesday night!

3. Exciting news 2: We're off to Lanzarote on Thursday!

4. I had a good old waxing session at lunchtime to prepare for hols, I feel like a new woman again! And the waxing lady was very good considering she had my belly to contend with, she's obviously seen it all before!! 

5. I had a cuddle with my friend's 6-day old bub on Friday, she is so beautiful and tiny! Am in love!

6. The only food I have left for the day is a banana and two satsumas - I could eat a whole stable of horses!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey - everythink with baby is ok :) Right on target! They wouldn't tell us the sex, so have to wait for our gender scan which is on the 4th April (so not long!!)

Here's Baby Wilson :) Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







Baby Wilson 2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Vicki_g

Congrats! I'll say girl :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Precious! I guess boy!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Sooo............. boy or girl? xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Who?? Me?? They wouldn't tell us! :( xx


----------



## DaretoDream

can't believe they wouldn't tell you! That's ridiculous!


----------



## Mum2miller

definitely guessing girl! So glad the scan went well :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Heeey - everythink with baby is ok :) Right on target! They wouldn't tell us the sex, so have to wait for our gender scan which is on the 4th April (so not long!!)
> 
> Here's Baby Wilson :) Any guesses?

Yay!! Glad everything with the baby is ok :) Lovely pic, I'll go with boy but I'm so bad at guessing lol x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol I'm rubbish at guessing too - my oh is convinced it's still a boy and I'm sort of thinking it's a girl! :) I was proper looking to see if I could see a willy but couldn't see anything! 

What's Everyone's plans today?


----------



## AndreaBat

Charlie,

I am looking at my scan of Smartie and I say Baby Wilson has the same shape forehead as Smartie so Im guessing BOY :happydance::happydance:

Goooooooooooooooooooooooood Luck to all those going for their scans today :flower::flower:


----------



## xsarahbellax

CharlieKeys said:


> What's Everyone's plans today?

Work, aaaaaaall day, boo! :-(


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Lol I'm rubbish at guessing too - my oh is convinced it's still a boy and I'm sort of thinking it's a girl! :) I was proper looking to see if I could see a willy but couldn't see anything!
> 
> What's Everyone's plans today?

Work :( been in since 5am going to sleep when I finish!!!! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

WOW viki sounds amazing!!!!!!!!! what new car did you get? ive been looking at cars too as i have a mini cooper s convert at the mo - not practical for a pram LOL and i have got down to a vauxhall astra or a seat altea! 

and even more wow for a holiday you lucky thing!!!!!!!!!! my closest thing to a holiday is the may bank hols! ive bookde of the 3 days so i get an 11 day break and were going fishinggggg! im a carp fishing fan so we are going to go for a few days (camping eeek) mad i know but im sure il be ok! 

urgh i need to be waxed too! im hideous at the mo! legs arnt shaved, stomach is hairy, i need a hair cut too which is booked for weds yay!!!! 

charlie im guessing by :D congrats hunni fab piccy!!!!! plans charlie.......work zzzzzzzzzzz! love it how we are at work and on here all day hehehe! perks of office jobs! i think im gona have words with ppl here at work soon though, we have to go up n down stairs a lot to get to diff offices and its doing me in! i get slower and slower as the day goes on and it hurts my back :( i dont wana seem like a moaning bint though!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

also have a dilemma about our house which i need your advice on soon! il explain in a bit have to get a few bits at work done first! i think most of you know my situ with my house etc being rented out etc but il explain again hehe x


----------



## emily86

hi all - 21 weeks yay 

can't wait to hit 24 weeks!


----------



## yasmin13

I was 24 weeks on Sunday :)

Another 3 weeks and I'll be in third tri! Less than 16 weeks till birth!


----------



## samzi

24 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## SamiraNChris

waheyyy happy 21 and 24 weeks!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to be 24 weeks its like the next big step! gawd yasmin dont say it like that! 3rd tri is a scary thought at the mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think il be dipping in 2nd and 3rd when i first get there!xxx


----------



## yasmin13

It is scary isnt it! Reality kind of hits you!
It's a bit scary going over to third tri... I'll have to wait for everyone from here to join me.
How's your healthy eating going? I've already had chocolate :( But it tasted good! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

awwwww we will be there with you before you know it! 

ummmmmmmmmmmm....well i had musli this morning with my fake (decaf) coffee and then ive had an orange and a banana and also i had 3 quality streets :( and ive just had my lunch which my dad made me at work which was tiger bread with steak and a side salad....wihch i put salad cream on .........so not too bad LOL! 

il do good at dinner and we are going for a walk too with doggies so should balance it!!! xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 21 and 24 weeks!!! :) I am already freaking out and I'm
not even to 3rd tri yet! I wake up in the middle of the night with a hundred questions and worries lol maybe one day I'll remember to ask my doctor! 

Yesterday when I got off work and went to shower I realized my left nipple was crusty :-/ (tmi!) and now I'm really freaked out! I mean I knew all this would start happening and I intend to breastfeed but I didn't think it happened til the very very end ... Poor naive me! Haha 

My plans for today are work, then going to pick up my 3 nephews (4yrs, 3yrs, & 18 mos) so that my sister can go help my mom and husband paint our new house bc they don't want me there! I love my nephews but whew they wore me out yesterday! Getting 3 in and out of carseats and booster seats and in and out of shopping carts is a lot of work! Haha 

I hope everyone has a great day!!! :)


----------



## yasmin13

I had my weetabix, some chocolate and fruit to cancel out the chocolate. For lunch I got a freebie from Abokado,which included a Shwrap (sushi wrap) and veggie wrap and juice. It was nice but small and light and I still feel a bit hungry.


----------



## SamiraNChris

ok on to my house dilemma!!!!!!!!

SO last July chris and I decided to rent out our house and move back to the MIL's! GREAT idea at the time! we pay 500 mortgage (int only atm) and we rent the place furnished for 950!! obviously this plan did not include the thought of a baby coming along! we were trying but due to chris's sperm issues etc (see my journal if you dont know that story lol) we didnt think it was going to happen any time soon!! 

So we move out July, have some lovely canadian tenants move in and its all fine and dandy! They tell us they will probs be here until Aug/September and then when the guy finishes his course that he is doing they will move back to Canada! so we say thats fine, we will keep you on a roll on contract till then (they only signed 6 months contract and have been on roll on since then) and then we would move back in when they leave! 

November i get my BFP!!! comes to the new year and we are HATING beign at the MIL's so we are now living in a nice mobile home at my dads house (he has 27 acres of land so is the most amazing place to live) I love living there and so do the dogs lol BUT A - a mobile home isnt the ideal place to be with a new born, nor is my dads land which has horses everywhere which = flies in the summer and B - i dont want to be moving house with a new born, and wont be able to do my nursery etc!!! 

We get along with the tenants really well, they are so lovely and they have a little 8 month old boy who is adorable!!! i feel awful giving them their notice as they will be moving back to canada in August / Sep so gives them 5 months to move somewhere else and then leave - most places are on 6 month contracts!!! 

So what do I do! i guess i have to give them their notice - they are in no contract. I just feel so bad doing it coz they are so lovely! arrrrgh y is it so hard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Oh I've had the nipple thing... I think it's dried colostrum. I've seen it leak twice but some days I get home from work and undress and find it has dried around the nipple area.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Samira- what a dilemma!!! I know you probably want to be nice, but at the end of the day you have to think about you and your family first! However, I don't really think it matters too much where you live with a newborn because all they do is sleep and eat anyway- doesn't matter much if you're in a mansion or a trailer!!!

I have a car dilemma as well. When I was pregnant with my first son I got a Volvo V70 (the station wagon), and I LOVE it!!! It fits the dog in the back and it has all the features you could ever want! However, we have come to the conclusion it is too small- DH wants me to get a Tahoe. I don't want to give up the car I love, but I guess I have to be realistic- we can't fit two kids, a dog, and cargo in a station wagon- boo hoo!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw Samir. That's such a difficult situation! ;( I am sorry it would be hard for me too!


----------



## DaretoDream

Today- i have off so i have a few errands and things and then meeting a friend and taking the dogs for a lovely walk. :) Very glad to be doing that! 

Can't wait til our scan tomorrow! So excited to find out what team we are!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Samira- what a dilemma!!! I know you probably want to be nice, but at the end of the day you have to think about you and your family first! However, I don't really think it matters too much where you live with a newborn because all they do is sleep and eat anyway- doesn't matter much if you're in a mansion or a trailer!!!
> 
> I have a car dilemma as well. When I was pregnant with my first son I got a Volvo V70 (the station wagon), and I LOVE it!!! It fits the dog in the back and it has all the features you could ever want! However, we have come to the conclusion it is too small- DH wants me to get a Tahoe. I don't want to give up the car I love, but I guess I have to be realistic- we can't fit two kids, a dog, and cargo in a station wagon- boo hoo!!

yea its not so much the space the baby takes up, its more the baby things!! i mean we dont even have room for a cot in our bedroom and the dogs are in the living room at the mo so nothing can go there either :S 

ahhh ditto on car dilemmas! i love my mini hes my baby but he ghas to go sob sob!!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

I too have to get up really early in the morning. But most of the time I'm awake at 4.00am anyway because I can't go back to sleep from needing to pee lol. 
Samira- I hope things go easily for you and you make the right decision, I know it's a difficult position to be in and hope your scan goes well Daretodream.
Congrats to those who are 21- 24 weeks!!! Yay! I'm 19 weeks today. Looking forward to the third trimester already, even though it's a long way yet.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Love_Krystal said:


> Aw Samir. That's such a difficult situation! ;( I am sorry it would be hard for me too!

glad im not the only one! im going to try and be hard and do something for us for once. im just praying the tenants are understanding and dont take it to heart coz we really like them lol! thats life though i guess! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

DaretoDream said:


> Today- i have off so i have a few errands and things and then meeting a friend and taking the dogs for a lovely walk. :) Very glad to be doing that!
> 
> Can't wait til our scan tomorrow! So excited to find out what team we are!!!!

good luck hunni!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Aw Samira, it's a tough one!

You seem to be leaning towards giving them notice to leave now, and I totally understand why, however, here's another way of looking at it

The baby can sleep in a moses basket for up to 6 months - I know you said there isn't room for a cot in your room, but is there room for a moses basket?

If your tenants move out, lets say, end of September, your baby will still only be 8 weeks old & they don't really need much "stuff" at that age.

You'll be on maternity leave (I assume) & can go & sort out the nursery in your house, which will be freshly done when your baby is ready to move in to it 

Plus, you'll have made an extra £5700 in rent, between now & September!!

Xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

xsarahbellax said:


> Aw Samira, it's a tough one!
> 
> You seem to be leaning towards giving them notice to leave now, and I totally understand why, however, here's another way of looking at it
> 
> The baby can sleep in a moses basket for up to 6 months - I know you said there isn't room for a cot in your room, but is there room for a moses basket?
> 
> If your tenants move out, lets say, end of September, your baby will still only be 8 weeks old & they don't really need much "stuff" at that age.
> 
> You'll be on maternity leave (I assume) & can go & sort out the nursery in your house, which will be freshly done when your baby is ready to move in to it
> 
> Plus, you'll have made an extra £5700 in rent, between now & September!!
> 
> Xx

yea that is one thing which is the downfall! if we givce the notice now and they moved out say..end april, we would lose out on may, june, july and aug rent which is £2000 free cash to us! 

you are right i am pretty swayed to move home but theres all these things which make it that much harder to do! i think me and OH need to sit down and have a long chat tonight and see what we can do :S x thank you xx


----------



## natalie85

Awww samira!!!! Thats a tough one!!! As much as u want to help them out I think u will have to put u and your new family first!! They are your priority now!!!! I'm sure these people will understand!!!! Hard to do I know!! I would tell them sooner rather than later so they have a chance to find somewhere and if u help them and recommend them to a future renter and maybe with your recommendation they can rent for less than the usual 6 months?! If that makes sense?? Xx


----------



## natalie85

xsarahbellax said:


> You'll be on maternity leave (I assume) & can go & sort out the nursery in your house, which will be freshly done when your baby is ready to move in to it
> 
> 
> 
> Xx

only thing I would say about having nursery all fresh etc is I've been told you want to have decorating and new carpets and things like that done 8 weeks before baby comes cos of fumes and dust and risk of cotdeath etc!!


----------



## AndreaBat

..... I started feeling movement with Little Man not so long ago but gee wiz since yesterday he has been having a real party in there .. :haha::haha: .. I Love the kicks because it is so reassuring :happydance: 

Last night I got woken up a few times because I cant sleep on my left hand side as my leg cramps up on me and it is so painful :cry::cry: so I sleep on my right hand side and then my back hurts so i turn on my back and well Smartie doesnt like it so then I get kicked awake :haha::haha::haha: .. such a little mover too because at the moment he is kicking into my bladder sending me to the loo every 5 minutes :wacko::wacko:

BUT what a great feeling .. :happydance: .. who knows if i will still feel like that when they get really hard :haha::haha:


----------



## BattyNora

natalie85 said:


> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> You'll be on maternity leave (I assume) & can go & sort out the nursery in your house, which will be freshly done when your baby is ready to move in to it
> 
> 
> 
> Xx
> 
> only thing I would say about having nursery all fresh etc is I've been told you want to have decorating and new carpets and things like that done 8 weeks before baby comes cos of fumes and dust and risk of cotdeath etc!!Click to expand...

I heard that too - but then babs would still be in your room for another few months (if you're going to try for six months) to let it settle and it would only be for changing/feeding/clothes you went in there...so maybe not too much of a problem?


----------



## emily86

thats is a tough situation samira and I would feel bad as well, but I would probably lean to give them notice and get you sorted out and comfortable before baby comes, If where you are now is cramped etc, it will just be added stress with a newborn.
Also if you end up having delayed recovery, a c -section or anything like that you will want to be comfortable and in your own home x


----------



## emily86

oooh and good luck to those having scans xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsarahbellax said:
> 
> 
> You'll be on maternity leave (I assume) & can go & sort out the nursery in your house, which will be freshly done when your baby is ready to move in to it
> 
> Xx
> 
> only thing I would say about having nursery all fresh etc is I've been told you want to have decorating and new carpets and things like that done 8 weeks before baby comes cos of fumes and dust and risk of cotdeath etc!!Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that too - but then babs would still be in your room for another few months (if you're going to try for six months) to let it settle and it would only be for changing/feeding/clothes you went in there...so maybe not too much of a problem?Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## DaretoDream

off to have my scan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasmin13

Good luck Daretodream!


----------



## SamiraNChris

good luck daretodream!!!!!!!!!!!!! im thinking blue :D 

i decided to give the notice to the tenants! i wrote them a really nice email explaining everything and telling them we will do everything to help them find a new place etc! just hope they understand our situation (they should do they have an 8month old boy) 

ive told them that we are willing to move in on the 1st july so that gives them so much time to organise alternative accomodation! and then gives me appx 2/3 weeks to move in and get sorted for new baba :S at least il be on maternity to be able to move us back in! well il unpack boxes, chris can do all the moving lol x


----------



## yasmin13

Samira I'm sure they will understand. I'm also looking to move now too. Living in my parents house whilst they are abroad but I don't want to have to leave moving to the last minute. My dad is annoyed as he thinks I'm just wasting my money on rent, when I can live there rent free but I want to be settled in before the baby arrrives.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

DaretoDream- Sooo exciting, I can't wait to hear- I'm feeling blue vibes too!!!

Samira- I'm sure you feel a weight off your shoulders making the decision, it will be nice to be settled in your home before baby comes!!!

Not much going on here, it seems like the sun will never come out and I'm sooo over winter, I'm ready to put away the coats and get out the flip-flops- come on summer!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Can't wait to hear daretodream!!! 

Samira I am sure they will understand! That's lots of notice anyways! 

Our lease is up April 1st, so we are trying to be out and in our new house by them but it's been a bugger! They are getting painting done now then floors... The air conditioning system will get put in after we move in.... I feel terrible though DH is worn out! He is going on 3 weeks of 4 hours of sleep and 18 hour days between his job and our new house! I can't do much, one day I went and swept up dust from the Sheetrock and felt sick the next day so they won't let me do much, but I've gotta get our house packed up! :-/ it's crazy right now! We eat dinner at 10 pm every night! Hopefully we can get in and catch a break soon!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh good luck Daretodream! I'm going to be awkward to everyone else and say Girl :)

And Samira - I know you feel guilty but your family has to come first in situations like these :) Like you said they should understand and they're nice people so for all you know they're probably expecting it


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies! announcing team :pink:!!!!! i totally thought boy- was so surprised when they said girl!!!!!!!! Off to buy frilly pink things!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhh Congrats on your little girl!!!! :)


----------



## yasmin13

Aww thats so cute... a lil baby girl. Congrats daretodream... I love baby girl clothes!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

DaretoDream said:


> Hello ladies! announcing team :pink:!!!!! i totally thought boy- was so surprised when they said girl!!!!!!!! Off to buy frilly pink things!

Congrats! I TOLD you it was a girl, I'm just trying to find the thread lol xxx


----------



## natalie85

congratulations on your little girl!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Yay for pink, congrats!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay congrats on team pink daretodream!!! 

The best part is none of us lose no matter what team we end up on :) as long as we get to hold those sweet little babies in just a few months now!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks girls! I"m over the moon!!! so happy and excited and in love with my baby!


----------



## DaretoDream

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/scan0002-1.gif


----------



## ClaireMuir123

What a gorgeous baby xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh what a beautiful clear picture! I love the little nose!! Precious!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## natalie85

Stunning pic!! Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww DaretoDream, she is absolutely beautiful! I'm so happy for you. :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

19 weeks today! Just got back from the anatomy scan... We are having twin boys!!! So so happy! DH is over the moon! Everything is looking perfect at the moment. It was the most amazing thing i have ever seen! The bub's would both not sit still so we didnt get any good piccies tho. Just so good knowing they are healthy!

Xoxo


----------



## SamiraNChris

Congrats on team pink daretodream!!!!!!!! your pic is so amazing! shes beautigful :D

and congrats on the twin boys too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting! glad all is ok :D xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTC DH your the same as Kristin2011 she is also having twin boys :) maybe find her and can share xx (due 9th aug) x


----------



## yasmin13

Congrats to all that have had scans!

I saw my belly move last night... It was weird but great too! I had to laugh because he was moving away and kicking me and I could see it! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daretodream - that's a lovely picture :)

And ttc dh - twin boys!! Congrats :D gonna have your hands full!

Yasmin - that is lovely :) I loved with my ds seeing my belly move and it only gets stronger!


----------



## yasmin13

Yes and he was so active last night I couldn't sleep... first thing this morning too! :)

I feel tired but happy that I can feel him.


----------



## emily86

congrats on team pink and blue twin boys xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww yasmin thats amazing!!!!!!! ooohhh hurry up a few more weeks so i can see that! i bet it was weird hehe! x


----------



## yasmin13

It was weird and hubby was amazed too.


----------



## ProudMommy26

TTC DH FIFO said:


> 19 weeks today! Just got back from the anatomy scan... We are having twin boys!!! So so happy! DH is over the moon! Everything is looking perfect at the moment. It was the most amazing thing i have ever seen! The bub's would both not sit still so we didnt get any good piccies tho. Just so good knowing they are healthy!
> 
> Xoxo

Aww congratulations!!! :D
I have my scan tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw congrats on double blue blessings ttc dh!! 

Yasmin that's so awesome! I can't wait! 

I haven't felt baby boy move very much now that he is up higher bc of the anterior placenta! I still feel him down low occasionally when he gives me a swift kick in the bladder or cervix haha ... And I've felt kicks on the side a few times! I'm ready for lots of strong movements!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies! I find it funny that now that i know what i'm having, i feel even MORE attached to her in some way. is that ridiculous? I mean now we can call her by name.

And dh- bless him, he so wanted a boy, but he still is lighting up when he sees the belly, and actually is touching my belly even more. it's lovely! It's like we are bonding more knowing our little girl. it's the most amazing feeling.

I was so afraid i let him down when we found out it was a girl, when the tech left the room i actually almost cried and apologized to him for not giving him his boy. He thinks i'm ridiculous- told me it's not my fault that it's not a boy- its HIS - (glad he acknowledged that) - but that he's not upset at all. So he seems actually really happy it's a girl. :) Very relieved for that!


Can't wait to meet her, it's going to take forever to get here isn't it?! i want my baby, and i want to hold her and sing to her. :)


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc dh! congrats on the double blue team!!! that's awesome!


----------



## TaNasha

hello gorgeous mommies!

we got our amnio results and everything is ok!

i have a healthy baby girl! we are both sooooooo relieved!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

TaNasha said:


> hello gorgeous mommies!
> 
> we got our amnio results and everything is ok!
> 
> i have a healthy baby girl! we are both sooooooo relieved!!!

That is brilliant news, soooo happy for you! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

TaNasha said:


> hello gorgeous mommies!
> 
> we got our amnio results and everything is ok!
> 
> i have a healthy baby girl! we are both sooooooo relieved!!!

aww yay! I'm really happy for you and for your little girl! You can start relaxing a little bit more now and not have to worry about anything being wrong with her :) :)


----------



## natalie85

TTC DH FIFO congratulations on the double team blue!! awesome news!!!
TaNasha so glad every thing has come back better!!!!
Daretodream yeah i was exactly the same felt so much more connected rather than calling her 'it!'

I had my scan today (finish the anomoly) still a healthy happy girl!! so happy!! could see her kicking away!! but couldnt feel her :( :cry:
Im not sure whats happened in last few hours.... i have been aching all day esp in left leg, after the scan we got home i had a lemon yum yum (YUMMY!!!) part of it tasted a bit funny, but dismissed it! i fell asleep and woke up in so much pain (its eased now) and felt sooooo sick :(
just gonna try eating some pasta... hope it stays put, i was stuck on toilet for ages!!!(tmi sorry!!)


----------



## marie_wills

Hi All, 

Hope everyones doing well, Samira can you please change me to team blue 

Thanks :)


----------



## AndreaBat

TaNasha

SO SO SO happy for you. Now u can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## BattyNora

Congrats on the all the pink and blues! 

TaNasha - happy everything came back okay!!! 

Ladies....I just sneezed and peed a little...wet patch on my jeans and everything....oh dear!


----------



## DaretoDream

Batty! Ha! I've done that before! if i'm going to sneeze i HAVE to smack my legs together immediately because i tend to leak when it happens! Seems common with pregnant ladies. So that makes me feel better. :) 


How is everyone this am? I know proudmommy26 has an ultrasound this morning! Good luck hun with all of that!


Starting to feel a bit tired again? nothing like the first tri- but it's def. a bit more than had been. ANyone else have this?


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> Ladies....I just sneezed and peed a little...wet patch on my jeans and everything....oh dear!

OMG this happened to me for the first time yesterday! :-(


----------



## SamiraNChris

TANASHA!!! AWSOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!! thats so amazing! so happy for you :D:D:D:D

And congrats marie toooo! you have tipped the blues into the lead hehe! 

Late one for me today! had a class this morning for my back and hip pain at the hospital! it was really good they showed exercises to do for it and also gave us back supports to use so hopefully they help the pain! she also stressed the importance of pelvic floor exercises..............i havent done any yet :S better get started but they are so annoying! they kind of agitate me when sitting and tensing and letting go over n over! gota be done though i guess! 

23 weeks today woooooo! time is flying! and the sun is out and im wearing a dress and i love it!! good day!!!!!!!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone. Had my main scan today. Everything looks fine and healthy, so we're really happy. He is also still a boy lol. Was so nice to see him again! Hope everyone is well and had a great day :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha battynora, it's happen to me once before and once when laughing hysterically! 

Glad your scan went well proudmommy26!!! 

Class sounds productive Samira! My back has just began hurting again this week! Urgh! I found support belts but they are 40$... Which is more than I can bring myself to spend! 

Daretodream.... I've been exhausted again since like 19 weeks! not quite as bad but maybe only bc I have no choice but to work thru it! I also work a very exhausting active high paced job waiting tables at a busy restaurant... So my legs back and feet are worn out! I am off until Tuesday though! Granted it isn't a break really with my brothers wedding & trying to finish renovating and get moved by next Friday!!!! Yikes!! 

On another note I ordered my bridesmaid dress for this wedding at the beginning of feb. I ordered it two sizes too big (the next size up fell off my shoulders) & I even tried it on with a "bump" pad etc.... DH picked up the dress this week & the straps are falling off my shoulders but around my bump it's tight instead of flowy like I had planned and it BARELY fits! I look huge! I'm so dreading this wedding! And it my other brothers wedding I'll be 36 weeks... I think I'll have to buy a tent and have it altered! :-/


----------



## BattyNora

Oh girls....guess what! I found out the sex of babs today! My dad treated us to a gender scan because we'd decided we wanted to find out....but couldn't at our scan.

We're team pink! I'm shocked! Absolutely 100 per cent shocked!


----------



## Stef

Hello. Just updating that I am expecting a girl. So excited. Get to see her again 2 weeks on Monday at my anomaly scan. :) 

X


----------



## natalie85

congratulations battynora and stef on your girls!!


----------



## estar

Congratualtions on the team pinks ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! love_Krystal I am sure you will look smashing :) I am a bridesmaid next month, hoping I can pull of the bright pink dress :) What color are you wearing for your brothers wedding this weekend?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - can't believe you found out!! Lol congrats on your little girl :) :)

Stef - congrats on your little girl too!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay congrats Batty!!! Congrats Stef!!! 

Estar the dress is a color called Wysteria not as light as lavender but not dark either just an odd purple color! Maybe the fact that I'm pregnant and not just obese will make people more forgiving of my hugeness lol ...my arms look huge though ... I haven't gained much weight but who knows!


----------



## BattyNora

CharlieKeys said:


> Batty - can't believe you found out!! Lol congrats on your little girl :) :)
> 
> Stef - congrats on your little girl too!

What can I say - I'm far too weak-willed.

Getting over the shock - I was so convinced blue. Also have been worried about how I would be with a girl; had it in my head I would be no good. But I am so coming round to it now....!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww you're gonna be great with a little girl! :) 

ha ha we've both given in now ;)


----------



## sequeena

BattyNora said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Batty - can't believe you found out!! Lol congrats on your little girl :) :)
> 
> Stef - congrats on your little girl too!
> 
> What can I say - I'm far too weak-willed.
> 
> Getting over the shock - I was so convinced blue. Also have been worried about how I would be with a girl; had it in my head I would be no good. But I am so coming round to it now....!Click to expand...

And this is where our pregnancies differ lol!! Congrats on your girl xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> What can I say - I'm far too weak-willed.
> 
> Getting over the shock - I was so convinced blue. Also have been worried about how I would be with a girl; had it in my head I would be no good. But I am so coming round to it now....!

I was the same! i actually almost cried in the ultrasound when the tech left the room - because i told dh how sure i was he was getting his little boy- and he didn't even care! he's just as happy as if it were a boy. Very happy about that. But i totally understand. thought i would be much better with a boy but... i'm getting used to the girl thing real fast! bought some really cute clothes and so excited for my little girl.


----------



## Love_Krystal

22 weeks today!!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

22 weeks today!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ay date! Me too!


----------



## DaretoDream

woo hoo! They might put us back to the original date though because she is measuring where she was before, back on track, not ahead of schedule. SO- we won't know until april though. Right around the corner right! Sheesh! Time is moving so fast- can't wait to meet my baby girl!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I know I can't wait To meet my baby boy either!!!! :)


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

did you have a nice weekend?

I am back in work today and soooooo not in the mood! Wish I could be on maternity leave already!


----------



## yasmin13

Tanasha - congrats on a healthy baby :)

Monday morning and work is dragging... I just dont want to be here. I have so much to do and I'm putting it off :(


----------



## yasmin13

I just realised that my first antenatal class is next week... in my mind it was still a long way off. I'm feeling a bit scared, and also realised that DH wont be there for the first one!


----------



## DaretoDream

2 more months of work, and then i'm taking off the last month and then going to be a stay at home mom. I can't wait!

How are all you ladies doing today?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Being a sahm is soooo good :) I love spending time with Stephen and seeing him do all sorts of stuff :) I honestly think if you can sah then def do it!

And 1 week until I find out if Baby Wilson is a boy or girl!!! Ahhhh


----------



## TaNasha

Hope the week goes by quick for you charliekeyes!

I am taking 6 months maternity leave (here in Holland you only get 3, so I will take an extra 3 unpaid) and then return to work part time :-(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does maternity leave start when the baby is born or when you leave work? :-/


----------



## yasmin13

You are able to start your maternity leave as soon as 11 weeks before your due date.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hmm it seems sad that you only get 3 months paid when the first say 11 weeks you have no baby! Or have I got that wrong?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, how's everyone's Monday going? My DH is in Bermuda on business and he keeps texting me pictures of the beautiful beaches- its barely 40 degrees here.... ugh!


----------



## Love_Krystal

That's exciting charliekeys! Can't wait to find out what you're having!! 

I was off today which was so nice! 3 days off in a row after a grueling couple of weeks was much needed! We had my brothers wedding which DH officiated... Other than that DH & I just relaxed and enjoyed each others company which we haven't done in weeks it seems! & we got some work done on our new house! 

Yesterday and today I've just about got our rental packed up and ready to move... I still have no idea how we will be in by Friday seeing as there is still so much to do & I can do none of it! But I am praying we can pull it off! We will have to finish it while we live there! At least we've got 4 mos til the baby comes to get settled and ready!! It's going to be a long week between moving and work for DH & I both! 

On a happy note the baby has been moving like crazy today! My nephew spent the night last night and it's like the baby can sense when I'm with any of my 3 nephews bc e moves like crazy when they are close to me :) it's so cool :)


----------



## natalie85

:happydance::happydance:24 weeks today!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BattyNora

Gosh! We're all really ploughing through this nine months - it's so scary!! 

Good luck with the scan CharlieKeys - I'm not going to be around after Friday until the 18th - off on my holibobs - but have already got a reminder in my head to come and have a look on the 5th!!


----------



## Mal

not sure if its to late to join but I am due August 16th and found out today I am teamnpink.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh Hi Mal and congrats on Team Pink! :)

and Natalie - you're 24 weeks! Only a week until V-Day!!! :D

Batty - where you going? Anywhere nice?? :D

Love_Krystal - you're gonna be shattered after this week! Hope the move goes ok :D


----------



## natalie85

I'm confused I thought 24weeks was viable???


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh maybe it is? :-/ I thought it was 25 weeks....I'm probs wrong so Happy V Day! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi Samira, can you update the first post please... 20 week scan went well yesterday & we're team blue! Xx


----------



## samzi

Its 24 weeks although the other day i got told it was 23. When i was expecting my daughter it was 24 so unless its changed since last year then im not sure :haha:


----------



## BattyNora

Welcome to new ladies!! 

Congrats on the colourful bumps as well ladies! Looking like August is a close call between hamburgers and hotdogs! 

I think it is 24 weeks in most places; but it depends on the hospital and what facilities they have(?). 

Oh - good luck with the move Krystal!! 

Anyone watch OBEM last night? Taped it and watched the start this morning while having breakfast - can already tell I'll be blubbing my eyes out!!! 

:D sorted out my "holiday pile"; all nice and ironed and ready to whack into the suitcase. We're off to on a LA, Las Vegas, San Diego road trip type hol..4 days in each and a day driving for each. SO excited.....go myself some stretchy shorts and skirts and loads of vests...BRING ON THE SUNSHINE!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

eeeek congrats on the team pinks!!!!!!!!!!! batty it will sink in quick!! now you can buy girly clothes hehe! 

Congrats on the 22 weeks too!!!! time flies after 20 week scans doesnt it!!! i guess coz were not counting towards things...as much!!! my next milestone is v day and then double digits!!!!!!!!!! 

eeeeeeeek congrats on your v day too natalie!!!!!!!!!!!!! must feel so amazing! i cant wait for mine on friday!!!! gona have to celebrate with a takeaway LOL! 

ooooooooooo a newbie!!!!!!!!!! rare to get them now!!!! welcome mal!!!! :D

your so lucky to be going on hol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it sounds fab too hope u have an amazing time!!!! 

sarah congrats on your scan and team blue too!!!!! how exciting lots of colours now hehe! think its still pretty even on the teams!!!!

has anyone elses kicks got stronger yet?! mine just seem the same all the time at the mo! so hard to be patient! i want huge kicks and belly movements !!!! xx


----------



## TaNasha

Samira my kicks are also still the same. I wish they would get harder already! 

When will DH be able to feel them? Sometimes I think I can feel it from the outside andthen I put my hand on my tummy, but then she stops! :-(


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hellooo ladies! 

Im a newbie, popped over from the thread in 2nd Tri! 

Almost 22 weeks with our 2nd little baba :D Team Yellow, Due 5th August! :cloud9:

Hope everyones doing ok! :flower:

xxx


----------



## babyblessed

hi girls, dont know how I missed this:dohh:

I am due 13th August, had my scan on friday but staying yellow bump at the mo...

I am glad i have a 13th due date, got engaged and married on the 13th and my birthday a 13th so hoping for an on time baby!

that said i have two sons who were both late so will see...

have always had summer babies, def the best, bought my first new maxi dress to wear for two weddings i have this summer, isnt maternity but stretchy cotton and gorgeous :happydance: https://www.thewhitecompany.com/productdetails.aspx?Id=1000817&ItemNo=RUCEM&SelectedItem=RUCEM

looking forward to being barefoot and pregnant this summer, this is my third and final baby so def going to try and enjoy all the pregnancy now that sickness mostly over!

looking forward to summerbaby chat :hugs:


----------



## BabyNo1.

Please add me, I'm team pink and due 21st July! x


----------



## babydreams06

Hi all,

Please add me in... I am due on 24th July. Team yellow!


----------



## TaNasha

wow lots of newbies!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Just realised I haven't dropped into this thread for aaaages!
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mum2miller

wow 4 new team yellows. I dont know how you hold out!! i was begging for a gender guess at 12 weeks!! welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## xLisax

We were Team Yellow for my son too :) My partner is adamant he wants a surprise but Im starting to cave!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## hevGsd

Hello! I haven't visited you all since 1st tri! Don't recognize many people now

I'm Heather, I'm 23 an from North Wales. My baby girl is due on 30th July :cloud9:

Nice to see some familiar faces! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2miller

oo look we are due on the same day :)


----------



## babyblessed

yeh, dont know how i stay yellow bump, i just know when i found out with my first i felt disappointed to have spoiled my surprise, I love hearing what everyone else is having though :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on all the differnt color bumps! 

Congrats on V day!!....

I held the hand of and visited with my cousins little girl who was born at 26 weeks but hadn't grown since 20 weeks about 10 years ago. She was 10.9 oz when she was born and less than 9 inches. When I met her she was almost 12 inches and 1 lb! .... As i go through this month where I know my baby is close to that size I can't help but think of her and how amazing she was even being so small, tiny fingernails, eyebrows, hands, and feet that were even tickilish :) 

Welcome newbies! glad to have you all!! Newbies seem to come in groups! :)

Thanks everyone, I am going to be stressed and exhausted as is DH. We discussed that as long as our stuff was out of our rental we could sleep at my parentals or his parentals home this weekend while we finish up details and clean! Just praying it all works out!! 

Well I am going to get some breakfast before I get sick... Then it's off to work for me!


----------



## TaNasha

How often shoudl i feel baby kick?

She kicks at very random times, not every hour for eg, is this ok? and she is mostly active at night?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, so many congratulations and welcomes are due!

TaNasha- I read somewhere that baby sleeps for the majority of the day, which is why you won't feel movement all the time. I usually only notice movement after meals and when I sit down at the end of the day.

I think I found a name that I love- Tucker (we would call him Tuck), I just love it and it goes very well with our last name, I just have to get DH on board, what do you all think?


----------



## butterfly80

Hello everyone we are on team yellow (baby crossed his/her legs at the scan) and am due July 15th...just started enjoying pregnancy as reached the 24 week milestone. :hugs: xx


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha said:


> How often shoudl i feel baby kick?
> 
> She kicks at very random times, not every hour for eg, is this ok? and she is mostly active at night?

I was wondering the same thing- woke up yesterday morning to her kicking me awake. Sometimes i feel a quick punch/kick during the day, if i've stopped moving or i'm not paying attention and lean against something- i get a kick.

But mostly i don't feel too much. I can feel her moving around almost like switching positions - she gets real heavy, but then moves again and nothing. 




On another note- here in the US i am pretty sure V-day is 23 or 24 weeks. Not positive. Can't remember will have to look it up!


----------



## CharlieKeys

you don't tend to feel regular kicks until later on... 28 weeks + I think it is when they advise to kick count... I tend to feel this one after I've eaten or if I've had a diet coke! :)


----------



## estar

I love the name Tucker!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks Estar- can you work on my DH???


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tucker reminds me of that TV show that they used to put on Nickelodeon! lol

I personally wouldn't pick it BUT it is a nice name :) What does your OH think about it?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks CharlieKeys- He needs time to think about it- we haven't had a proper discussion because he's away on business and doesn't get home until tomorrow. This is the first name I've given to him that he hasn't hated right away. He really likes the name Hunter, which I think is a fine name, except that is my DH's number one hobby- he spends all his time hunting so I feel like he's forcing his son to be like him, that might be strange, I don't know!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- I liked that name for a boy- Hunter - and dh shot it down. However if dh was a hunter... I never wouldve suggested it... It's weird. Like those people that name their children after beers. All that makes me think is WOW you guys have a drinking problem. I wouldn't want people to think we were obsessed with hunting if that was our big hobby. So I understand completely.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

DaretoDream- that's so funny about people naming their babies after beers. We are naming one of our twins Cooper... But it has nothing to do with the beer I swear lol I just like the name

I like hunter too!


----------



## Mum2miller

Our sons name was Miller but it had nothing to do with beers either, i do however know someone who did name their baby Cooper after a beer lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha if we named our kids after alcohol - my OH's would be Stella and My choice would be Malibu.... ;) This could be interesting... what would you;re kids be named if you named them after your favourite drink? 

Never heard anyone call their kids after beers! That's just weird tbh!

What's everyone up to today? I should be taking to Stephen to playgroup any time now.... but we're still not ready and it finishes at 12! So not sure that's gonna happen! Then popping into town to spend some of my OH's well earned cash ;) He's treating me to a new blackberry! :D But I've gotta pick it out nad buy it - oh the thought that went into that!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas would be called Archers, Brothers or Sambucca :rofl:


----------



## TaNasha

Lol at all the beer names!

Charliekeyes i LOVE my BlackBerry, I will never ever get any other kind of phone ever again!

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and everything is fine, but she is abit concerned about my weight gain or lack thereof. I have gained 1 kg in 5weeks (sorry i have no idea how many lbs this is!) and she said it should have been more like 2 0r 2.5kg? 
But baby is growing well and ahead of track?


----------



## MoonLove

Hi girls :fool:


----------



## natalie85

LOL DH wouldnt let me call our girl sambucca, i love the name!!! i said for twins pinot grigio also chardonay LOL i could go on i love my drinks!!! hehe


----------



## Love_Krystal

Lol at the funny names! ... Speaking of beer. I hate it & I don't drink generally anyhow, but I usually can't stand the smell much less the taste of beer... But lately ever time I smell it at work I think mmM that smells good! & then I crave it! Lol I think I'm going bananas! 

I like the name Tucker :) & Cooper :) my very best friend has always said she wanted to name her son Cooper so I didn't want to steal her name but Tucker and Cooper are both cute! 

I agree about the kicks ... Suppose to count at least ten a day somewhere around 26-28 wks.... I have the same movements as you right now, the general moving around and then heaviness/pressure etc. 

And Tanasha my dr is same way about weight gain. I haven't gained much either. 1 kg is 2.2 lbs so 2 would be 4.4 or 2.5 would be 5.5 lbs. Here they generally say 1 lb per week in 2nd tri (1 kg every 2 wks) & .5 lb in 3rd.... I've maybe gained 4 lbs the entire pregnancy at my last appt. I am not going to TRY to gain weight! I eat plenty, but I am super active. Baby is healthy so I'm not worried about sticking to a standard created to encompass all women when we are all different! My dr doesn't have to work off the excess fat after the baby is born lol I do!! :)


----------



## TaNasha

LoveKrystal lol i am also dreading working off the excess weight after the baby has been born! at 1st I was worrying about gaining too much wieght and now im not gaining enough!
I just ate a chocolate for the 1st time in weeks though! Yummm!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I might suggest Merlot as a name and see what DH thinks, ha ha!!! I love Stella too (the beer), but I also love the name for a little girl!


----------



## SamiraNChris

im the same tash, i feel a kick then like oh oh oh put your hand on now and then theres no more lol but he has felt them a couple times now! he has to put pressure on tum though and even then he says they are sooooo soft hehe

Welcome all you newbies! woweee loads of team yellows!!!!!!!! congrats n welcome all!!!

TTC i love tucker!!!!i duna y but it sounds so cheeky hehe ive fallen for the name lloyd - i thiunk its a great power name but oh hates it so that ones off the list :(

i agree with the name stella for a girl - i love it! i guess my drink name would be strongbow......or rose.....or barefoot if it was my fav bottle of rose LOL! 

heyyy gem!!!!! you remembered us hehe! 

oooooooh girls - remember my housing dilemma! well the tenants got back to me and said they will be moving out at the beginning of may so IM GOING HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a bit sooner than we imagined but i am over the moon about it! its not close to my DD like what 1st july would have been but we are missing out on 2 months rent so its swings n roundabouts really! i get to go home and get it ready for babyfying!!!!!!!!!! get to do my nursery in good time, and nest!!!! so much packing / unpacking to do, thank god it will be when im 28 weeks and not 37 lol! wwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooop! x


----------



## natalie85

aww samira thats awesome!! like u said swings and roundabouts but woooo!!!!


----------



## milf2be

can i join??? im due 5th august and having a boy (jake) :D x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Corse you can! welcome hunni and congrats on team blue!!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Its mad how even the pink and blues are!!!! really is pretty much 50 50!!! x


----------



## MoonLove

Samira, please could you add me to the list? 31st July with little girl :) x


----------



## SamiraNChris

course me dear!!!! i fort you were on there! il do it now xx


----------



## estar

Samira excellent news! Yeah for plenty of time to nest! 

We are waiting for our house to sell before we can buy a new one, yesterday the owners of the house I want to buy told us they were praying for a quick sale of our house because they feel we are the best fit for their property :) So sweet! 

I think I would just name my baby Red Wine...any kind really at this point :) or Mimosa :)


----------



## natalie85

Has anyone else experienced this?
for the last 2 hours had heartburn, not really bad just 'there' then all the sudden i felt dizzy and sick (not like im gonna be sick but just not right!) feels bit weird to me?!?! maybe i havent drunk enough or eaten properly (i've been nibbling on rubbish really :blush: )


----------



## TaNasha

samira thats great news! have fun with the nursery! Ours is almost done!

Natalie i have had terrible heartburn, but no dizzyness or being sick.Maybe just try drinking some more water..


----------



## natalie85

I've had the heartburn loads of times before but never had it then progress to dizziness and feeling shite really :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does it feel like you're about to pass out be sick and need the toilet all at the same time? I got this first time around and it's just started happened again! :( I don't really know what it is but I know as soon as I have a lie down/something greasy to eat and lots of water it sort of goes... but it has to go before I can drink any water if that makes sense?


----------



## ProudMommy26

I get that a lot at night nat, really makes me feel sick. (it's my own fault for snacking on the salt & vinegar crisps though :haha: ) I find a glass of milk seems to get rid of it. x 
P.S welcome to everyone who is new!! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay on the house situation Samira!! Were they ok with it in the end or were they a bit funny? Even so - you get to get out of all the HEAVY lifting :D ... just stick to the fun bits of sorting it all out and babyfying :D


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Does it feel like you're about to pass out be sick and need the toilet all at the same time? I got this first time around and it's just started happened again! :( I don't really know what it is but I know as soon as I have a lie down/something greasy to eat and lots of water it sort of goes... but it has to go before I can drink any water if that makes sense?

Yeah feels like pass out sickness but don't feel like I need toilet! I'm having a lie down at the min! Had a cup of tea gonna have some gaviscon and water when dh gets home I don't feel as If I can move at the min :( we are meant to be having takeaway for dinner as dh birthday!!he wants takeaway pizza!! Xxx


----------



## firerabbit666

natalie85 said:


> Has anyone else experienced this?
> for the last 2 hours had heartburn, not really bad just 'there' then all the sudden i felt dizzy and sick (not like im gonna be sick but just not right!) feels bit weird to me?!?! maybe i havent drunk enough or eaten properly (i've been nibbling on rubbish really :blush: )

I had summit similar this morning, I felt faint and had the heartburn, which i usually get anyway..but I felt shite with it and puked too. The feeling of faint went after, I wonder if there is a surge of preggo hormone around 24 weeks?


----------



## natalie85

firerabbit666 said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> for the last 2 hours had heartburn, not really bad just 'there' then all the sudden i felt dizzy and sick (not like im gonna be sick but just not right!) feels bit weird to me?!?! maybe i havent drunk enough or eaten properly (i've been nibbling on rubbish really :blush: )
> 
> I had summit similar this morning, I felt faint and had the heartburn, which i usually get anyway..but I felt shite with it and puked too. The feeling of faint went after, I wonder if there is a surge of preggo hormone around 24 weeks?Click to expand...

yeah i've suffered quite a lot with heartburn but the dizziness and sickness just completly threw me!! i may have a google on week 24 didnt think surge of hormones!! x


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> ha ha if we named our kids after alcohol - my OH's would be Stella and My choice would be Malibu.... ;) This could be interesting... what would you;re kids be named if you named them after your favourite drink?
> 
> Never heard anyone call their kids after beers! That's just weird tbh!
> 
> What's everyone up to today? I should be taking to Stephen to playgroup any time now.... but we're still not ready and it finishes at 12! So not sure that's gonna happen! Then popping into town to spend some of my OH's well earned cash ;) He's treating me to a new blackberry! :D But I've gotta pick it out nad buy it - oh the thought that went into that!


yeah i met a lady who was upset because her grandchildren were named Bailey and.... i can't remember the other name!!! I mean it seems to happen a lot lately- i've seen tons of dogs named after beers but your kid?

And because of my line of work- if i've heard a dog or a cat with a human name- it's scratched immediately from my list, because i can't name my kid after a dog or cat!!! I'll always remember the dog had it first!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha that's the same as when you're going through names, come up with one and then one of you go 'oh no that reminds me of some kid at school who was a right sh*t'


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie- we actually didn't have trouble with our names... ahad them picked before we even got our baby. But I know for some people it's really hard!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm a teacher, and have been for 9 years.... So many names that I would otherwise like have been crossed off the list because I had a bad student with that name! Especially boys!


----------



## BattyNora

We're finding names a bit of a nightmare! Our tastes are the polar opposite - especially on girls...and the only ones we kind of agree on a alright but I don't like them enough to want to call baby it! 

Oh - I had such a weird dream. Baby was home and having a nice cuddle when she wanted to feed....but proceeded to gnaw my entire nipple off!!!!


----------



## xLisax

DaretoDream, we were the same as you and had our names picked out before our bubs was on board! :D We were the same last time too :) 
Im glad because I imagined huge rows with the OH! :dohh: Cant wait to see which name we get to use now! :yipee:

xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

charlie - i dont know how they are yet about it they only emailed back so i guess i will see how they are when we go see them in a couple of days to collect our last rent payment! fingers crossed they are just as nice and chirpy as usual lol! 

girls i have the dizzyness too, not the sickness though! this morning was the worst i feel like ive got no energy and just need to lay down! i feel awful but had a can of coke to try and up my sugar levels see if thats the problem! hasnt helped yet :S 

i just want to go home but i dont want to at the same time as i think everyone will think im just using pregnancy as an excuse! x


----------



## natalie85

Samira yest the only thing I found helped was to lie down and shut eyes!!
Today I still feel shite I'm at work ad have massive pains in hips and legs bloody round ligament :( might actually have to take some paracetamol today!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

urgh well im gona get all my main "chores" done at work then see how i am! ive got a laptop so i could say il do stuff at home after having a rest! x


----------



## TaNasha

aww hope you girls feel better soon. 

I am just soooooo tired. Even thought I went to bed at 9PM last night! 

Can't it just be weekend already?!!


----------



## MoonLove

Had unbelievable pain in my back last night. It just hit me and i went to bed rolling around crying because it was so painful. It felt the same as my kidney infection had last year, but i don't have any UTI symptoms and i had my urine tested only a week ago - and it was totally clear of infection.

I'd been sitting awkwardly all day and i would have put it down to muscle pain/spasm if it hadn't have been in exactly the same place as where my kidney pain was.

Sigh. Expecting a call back from midwife, who'll either panic and tell me to get to hospital right now - or that 'back pain is totally normal'

:( x


----------



## BabyBoyle

Glad to see you're all getting bigger! Sorry to hear about dizziness Samira - maybe baby is extra hungry today and taking some energy from you! Dont worry about using it as an "excuse", you're better to go and rest than become ill at work and take time off for that!!


----------



## DaretoDream

xLisax said:


> DaretoDream, we were the same as you and had our names picked out before our bubs was on board! :D We were the same last time too :)
> Im glad because I imagined huge rows with the OH! :dohh: Cant wait to see which name we get to use now! :yipee:
> 
> xx

I thought it would be so hard as well- but neither of us got offended if the other didn't like a name. Actually- he picked both boy and girl names- and i just loved both!!! lol. Didn't realize that until just now. 




TaNasha said:


> aww hope you girls feel better soon.
> 
> I am just soooooo tired. Even thought I went to bed at 9PM last night!
> 
> Can't it just be weekend already?!!

OH man, i am SO tired as well. It's back- not as bad as first tri but man, i am so exhausted. I went to bed at like 1030 last night, maybe 11 not sure, but i can't fall asleep to easily at night anymore, wake up a few times to pee- and then in the am, i slept until 10 am! haven't done that since first tri. ANDDDD i could go back to sleep right now. ANd the weater is nasty out so i can't tell how much is baby and how much is weather related.



Ladies- woke up this morning and SWEAR i got bigger again. Anyone else have that? It's like i'm the same and then BAM! BABY BUMP BIGGER! It's insane! I feel huge- and i didn't feel this big before- but i really feel like my bump is downright huge. I'm 22 + 4- anyone else huge already?


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Me...I walked into a shop yesterday a the lady at the till said 'wow, you've not got long to go have you?' *sigh* her face was a picture when I said I was only 22 weeks :rofl: :rofl: 

xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

I am huge ... And I get that reaction at least once a day! Ugh! Baby please have a little head lol 

Babyboyle! How are you doing? Good to see you!


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls how are we? I have some serious BH going on at the mo along with what I think is a trapped nerve in my back = ouch!!!!

My 22 week bump :D

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199122_1979456091242_1388356992_2295124_1924320_n.jpg


----------



## DaretoDream

asked dh if I was crazy- he said no I def got bigger!!! jhuge!!! I have to take a photo to show you!


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> asked dh if I was crazy- he said no I def got bigger!!! jhuge!!! I have to take a photo to show you!

You've probs popped hun! I did exactly the same at 21 weeks lol apparently we're gonna explode now!


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena- sorry i'm being stupid- but what do you mean popped?


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> sequeena- sorry i'm being stupid- but what do you mean popped?

You get to a stage where your belly just sort of expands loads in one week. It's called popping (or at least that's what i've been told lol). It's your actual bump, no more bloat or anything like that x


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks- I actually wasn't very bloated anyway- thank goodness!


----------



## sequeena

I was :rofl: I thought my bloat disappeared at 14 weeks, how wrong I was LOL!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I had my 20 week scan today and we are on team BLUE XD


----------



## xLisax

Congrats on your blue bump MissMummy :dance: :blue:

22 Weeks here today! :wohoo: Going so quickly its unreal! :wacko:

Sequeena and DTD, I think you def pop around 21 weeks! Ive certainly noticed a growth spurt here too!! :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## BattyNora

Ooooh some big bumps! Can't wait for these pictures! 

Right ladies - well I am off on my holibobs. Leaving for the airport in an hour or so - VERY EXCITED! Been up since five finishing off the last bits and bobs for work; so now it is officially HOLIDAY TIME! 

Hope everyone has a lovely few weeks. Those who have scans good luck (CharlieKeys...send us a message on the 4th...I'm desperate to know!) and when I next speak to you some of you lovely ladies will have mosied on into third tri!!!!!!!!! Oh! And my baby would have passed her V Day.....it's all happening now my lovelies!! 

xx

Edit - Lisa - same DD! I've officialy "popped" too....slight worried about having packed for 18 days and by the end I'll fit in none!!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Congrats on team blue missmummy!


----------



## xLisax

BattyNora said:


> Ooooh some big bumps! Can't wait for these pictures!
> 
> Right ladies - well I am off on my holibobs. Leaving for the airport in an hour or so - VERY EXCITED! Been up since five finishing off the last bits and bobs for work; so now it is officially HOLIDAY TIME!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely few weeks. Those who have scans good luck (CharlieKeys...send us a message on the 4th...I'm desperate to know!) and when I next speak to you some of you lovely ladies will have mosied on into third tri!!!!!!!!! Oh! And my baby would have passed her V Day.....it's all happening now my lovelies!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Edit - Lisa - same DD! I've officialy "popped" too....slight worried about having packed for 18 days and by the end I'll fit in none!!!!

Oooo yay, Due date buddies! :dance: I hope you manage to fit into your clothes for your whole holiday :winkwink: :haha: It is funny how much bigger we're getting isnt it! 

Have an AMAZING time! :hugs: And yay for viable babies by the time you get home! Cannot wait to be viable! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

SamiraNChris said:


> im the same tash, i feel a kick then like oh oh oh put your hand on now and then theres no more lol but he has felt them a couple times now! he has to put pressure on tum though and even then he says they are sooooo soft hehe
> 
> Welcome all you newbies! woweee loads of team yellows!!!!!!!! congrats n welcome all!!!
> 
> TTC i love tucker!!!!i duna y but it sounds so cheeky hehe ive fallen for the name lloyd - i thiunk its a great power name but oh hates it so that ones off the list :(
> 
> i agree with the name stella for a girl - i love it! i guess my drink name would be strongbow......or rose.....or barefoot if it was my fav bottle of rose LOL!
> 
> heyyy gem!!!!! you remembered us hehe!
> 
> oooooooh girls - remember my housing dilemma! well the tenants got back to me and said they will be moving out at the beginning of may so IM GOING HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a bit sooner than we imagined but i am over the moon about it! its not close to my DD like what 1st july would have been but we are missing out on 2 months rent so its swings n roundabouts really! i get to go home and get it ready for babyfying!!!!!!!!!! get to do my nursery in good time, and nest!!!! so much packing / unpacking to do, thank god it will be when im 28 weeks and not 37 lol! wwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooop! x

I know I'm a bit late, but that's awesome news sweetie! :happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

Enjoy your holiday BattyNora!!

Hello fabulous mommies! 

It's Friday!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora said:


> Ooooh some big bumps! Can't wait for these pictures!
> 
> Right ladies - well I am off on my holibobs. Leaving for the airport in an hour or so - VERY EXCITED! Been up since five finishing off the last bits and bobs for work; so now it is officially HOLIDAY TIME!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely few weeks. Those who have scans good luck (CharlieKeys...send us a message on the 4th...I'm desperate to know!) and when I next speak to you some of you lovely ladies will have mosied on into third tri!!!!!!!!! Oh! And my baby would have passed her V Day.....it's all happening now my lovelies!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Edit - Lisa - same DD! I've officialy "popped" too....slight worried about having packed for 18 days and by the end I'll fit in none!!!!


Ha ha will do!! :) it's going soooo quick now - trying not to get too excited lol

Have a nice holiday :) it's baby's "first" holiday - well sort of lol

And like you 22 Weeks today!! Woo hoo!! :) we've only got 18 left (20 at the MOST) - though I'm hoping baby Wilson comes a week early like Stephen did lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I have defanitely popped this week too! DH got home from a few days away and just kept staring at my bump, ha ha! TGIF everyone!!!


----------



## xLisax

Ooo CharlieKeys..another Due Date Buddy! :thumbup: I cant believe how quickly its zooming by! :wacko: :yipee:

xx


----------



## natalie85

Sequeena gorge bump!!! 
What's bh?? x
Battynora have a awesome holiday!!!! X


----------



## xLisax

Braxton Hicks :D Ive not had any so far..I remember panicking on my first that I was going into labour :dohh:

Thought Id share my 21 Week bump pic with you all too :flower: I feel like a whale! :dohh: And excuse the pink explosion..I used my mums camera and was in my little sis' room! :thumbup:

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/100_1840.jpg

xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

aww your bumps are all so nice and big! 

Nathalie bh are braxton hicks (not sure about the spelling!)


----------



## DaretoDream

so glad it's not just me who's popped! i have to wear scrubs to work- and lord i won't be able to fit into them soon! Some of the bottoms still fit but i am going to have to get new tops soon!!!! it's crazy! they are so tight around the waist!! 


Can't even believe it. Now they all are like 'oh my gosh you have bump!!! it's huge!" and i guess before they thought i was joking? :/ i guess now that we can see it- it's real. hahaha


----------



## sequeena

Love the bumps ladies!

Having another bh at the mo.... it's a little painful but not that bad.


----------



## Squeeker

Hey everyone!

Happy V-day to me! Dax has been wriggling around like crazy this week, and I've even felt hiccups a couple of times! The kicks have been hard enough to see from the outside, which DH thinks is just the coolest!

Tomorrow we're going to do our registry! Can't wait!

2 of my friends had their babies last weekend - one a week late and the other 5 weeks early. Both families are doing really well! We all look foreward to having our kids grow up together!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats on vday squeeker!!! So awesome!!! What do hiccups feel like? What is different and how do you know that's what is is???


dh said to me tonight he wishes our girl was born already. Lol we're only half way but glad he feels the same way I do! I didn't tell him that I want her to be here now! But I did when he told me :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love it when they have the hiccups - Stephen used to get them all the Time! You know how you sort of spasm when you hiccup - it's like that in your belly continuously for about 2-3 minutes maybe. :)

Right need to try and get back to sleep or gonna be a proper grump later! Ha ha there's no reason I'm awake apart from needing to pee about an hour ago! Does anyone feel like baby's nestled right up against your hip? Bloody annoying lol!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Whew officially out of our rental! Still not really in our new house but hopefully by Sunday maybe! It's 11 pm & I am so exhausted!!! 

Bh scare me ... I wonder what they will feel like? When do they start? 

I feel him move like crazy now but u can't see it from the outside and I don't think I've felt hiccups yet! I am jealous!


----------



## xLisax

Ahhh I cannot wait for hiccups!! :yipee: :yipee:

xx


----------



## Mum2miller

23 weeks YAY!!! 1 more week till v-day!


----------



## loveinbinary

*knock, knock* Can I join you ladies? I've been putting off joining a pregnancy thread for well... almost 23 weeks now lol. It just seemed so surreal, like the perfect dream and I was afraid I'd one day wake up and realize it was just that, a dream. It didn't finally sink in until last night when my little man was just having a rave in there, kicking and wiggling every which way. I LOVED it! It finally feels so real and I think I'm ready to join another thread if you lovelies will have me.


----------



## Squeeker

> congrats on vday squeeker!!! So awesome!!! What do hiccups feel like? What is different and how do you know that's what is is???

Thanks! The hiccups were really funny the first time I felt them. They felt like a tiny flickery movement (in contrast to the kicks and punches I have been getting, which have been quite strong lately!) and they came rythmically for a few minutes. It was so neat :cloud9: It's happened once since.



> Bh scare me ... I wonder what they will feel like? When do they start?

I am pretty sure I've had BH a couple of times this week. It wasn't scary or painful, but a bit uncomfortable. It started on the top of my bump and sort of spread downward in all directions. It made my bump feel tight and hard, and only lasted maybe 20 seconds. Apparently they happen starting right from the beginning of the pregnancy, but it isn't until the baby is bigger that we are able to feel them.


----------



## sequeena

Mine are uncomfortable too but give me awful backache. Yuck!


----------



## Mum2miller

how is everyone today? I just got given an early baby shower present!! It is HUGE my big girl dog is very unsure what to do with it, while the little one just wants to lay on it. They dont understand why they cant have it lol Isn't it gorgeous!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0457.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xLisax

Morning Everyone :)

Ahhh its adorable! :cloud9: And massive! :D

xxx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Mummy2miller- your Teddy is gorgeous. Your big dog is the spitting image of my little pup Sammi! 

Ok I need some advice. DH works fly in fly out as a surveyor and is away one week then back one week. We have always said that when we had children we would move up north to where he works, so as he doesn't miss out on anything. My mum and I are very close, as are dh's mum and I. They are both looking forward to being grandparents so much and these twins will be their first grandchildren and possibly only grandchildren. Whenever I being up the idea of moving, my mum is very supportive but I can tell it would break her heart. Dh's parents however just seem to try and point out the flaws in our plans which really upsets me. We wouldn't be considering this if it wasn't necessary.. I am getting very stressed about it all! Has anyone else been in a similar position to this?

Thanks girls xoxo


----------



## DaretoDream

mum- great teddy!!!


ttc dh- I think that if i were in your situation, i would move up closer to where dh works. Maybe not RIGHT away, because you are going to need the mom support where you are. But maybe when they are a bit older i would move- and i mean like 1 or 2, because HE needs to get to be there too. And i know that your families will miss them dearly but they can always come visit and all of that. But really, kids need their dad. That's just what i would do.

Totally support whatever you do decide though!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

How far away would you be moving? Like how long would the journey take from where you are now, to where you would be? Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh I'll have a look at all the posts when the internets working again (using the iPhone atm! :) ) 

ANyways - just a quick update on the gender scan - it's 100% a little BOY!!!  outnumbered now lol 

Hope everyone's ok and not suffering too badly ;) :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mum2miller said:


> how is everyone today? I just got given an early baby shower present!! It is HUGE my big girl dog is very unsure what to do with it, while the little one just wants to lay on it. They dont understand why they cant have it lol Isn't it gorgeous!!

Aww it is! My daughter has always wanted one of those teddies, they are so cute!!
I'm 21 weeks tomorrow. Got to do a few trips to the hospital this week. The main one is for the physio for my SPD. I hope they can help me in some way, the pain is getting too much.
Hope everyone is well and had a great weekend/Mothers Day :D


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Ahh I'll have a look at all the posts when the internets working again (using the iPhone atm! :) )
> 
> ANyways - just a quick update on the gender scan - it's 100% a little BOY!!!  outnumbered now lol
> 
> Hope everyone's ok and not suffering too badly ;) :)

Aww congrats!!! :D


----------



## Mum2miller

ProudMommy26 said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone today? I just got given an early baby shower present!! It is HUGE my big girl dog is very unsure what to do with it, while the little one just wants to lay on it. They dont understand why they cant have it lol Isn't it gorgeous!!
> 
> Aww it is! My daughter has always wanted one of those teddies, they are so cute!!
> I'm 21 weeks tomorrow. Got to do a few trips to the hospital this week. The main one is for the physio for my SPD. I hope they can help me in some way, the pain is getting too much.
> Hope everyone is well and had a great weekend/Mothers Day :DClick to expand...


goodluck at the Hospital hope they can help!


----------



## Mum2miller

CharlieKeys said:


> Ahh I'll have a look at all the posts when the internets working again (using the iPhone atm! :) )
> 
> ANyways - just a quick update on the gender scan - it's 100% a little BOY!!!  outnumbered now lol
> 
> Hope everyone's ok and not suffering too badly ;) :)

Yay congrats everyone always says that a boy is a mummys boy for life! and now you will have 2. :)


----------



## estar

Congrats on the boy bump CharlieKeys!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on another boy Charliekeys :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

If we are going to do this move it would
Need to be when the twins are about 6 months old (long story why). It is a 15 hour drive or like a 2 hour flight.. So not ages away, but flights aren't exactly cheap
So we couldn't come home much or vice versa

Xoxo


----------



## SamiraNChris

BABYBOYLE hellooo! havent seen you on here in a while! how are u getting on? your new avatar is amazing such a fab tattoo now you have madison with you all the time! how is TTC coming along? things ok with the new fella? 

sorry about the late post i keep meaning to catch up on here from the weekend!! 

Congrats on team blue miss mummy to be! and batty im sorry i missed you before you left!!!! i hope ur having a great time and hopefully you will see this when you are back! 

Had the best weekend this weekend! on sat was my OH's dads bday so we went out for a meal and its the first time ive actually dressed up since being pregs and it felt so nice! i wore a maxi dress - definately recommend girls, it looks lovely with a bump

https://img851.imageshack.us/img851/3374/24weeks.jpg
24 weeks

and then sunday was amazing too! OH cooked me brekkie in bed and then gave me a card n tulips (my fav flower) from bump hehe!! my first ever mothers day present!!!! shame the weekend had to end and now its a v miserable tuesday :(

Lisa your bump is lovely! im worried i keep seeing ppls bumps and they are all massive and although mine is obvious its not as big! i hope he is growing ok in there :S

loveinbinary welcome!!!!! and congrats on your little boy :D good to hear it has sunk in hehe! it is an amazing thought that we have little lives growing inside of us! 

Ive just realised ClairMuir - ive got you down as pink but on facebook you said you were yellow hehe! are u keeping it from FB or did i get it wrong? 

How is everyone today! its sooooo crappy outside isnt it! had the worst sleep the wind and rain was so strong it kept me awake!!!!! snoooozyyyyyy! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Claire ignore my post just seen your siggy!!!!!!!!!!! such a div!!!! i was like ooooh didnt know you were staying yellow on FB! sorry hun! i didnt spill anything so im safe hehe! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thing with bumps is that they're all different sizes! I'm sure your LO is growing fine :) if they were worried about his size They'd have mentioned it at your 20 week scan :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good Morning Everyone! 

Samira your bump looks nice to me! I think people show differently based on build and muscle tone etc! I am sure your LO is just fine! 

Well we've spent the past two nights in our house! It's still a work in progress though! My dad is here at 8 am every morning to work on it more! I have put almost everything away that can be put away so once the floors are done I'll have a little more unpacking/organizing but then I'll be done! I am exhausted though but DH was suprised at how much I got done yesterday on my off day! Today I am off to work! 

I was 23 weeks yesterday!!! We've been working onthe nursery as well, so far it's just paint and light switch covers but it's going to be so cute! It's going to look like DH's little bachelor pad did lol! We are doing it in red black and grey/silver craftsman tools :) 

Well I better get going and get to work or I won't get breakfast and I'll be grumpy! Haha :) hope you all have a great day!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, haven't been on in awhile... I can't believe how time is flying, just one week until my v-day!!


----------



## BattyNora

Charlie!!! Congrats on your blue bump - you may be outnumbered but you now have our boys to dote on your and vie for your affections!! :D 

ust popped in quickly - mainly to see Charlie's news! I'm absolutely shattered - long haul (12 hours) flight and hot weather knocked me for six. Yesterday I went back to the room at 4pm for a lay down and a rest - I've only just woken up!! It's 7am here now! Whoops! 

And talking about bumps....i think mines a coming!
 



Attached Files:







P1010029.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 8









P1010099.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Waitin4astork

Congrats on your blue bump Charlie :)

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm getting excited for tomorrow- it's our V Day :) It's weird because it seems to have taken forever and in another way, it's just flown by.


----------



## DaretoDream

Wooo hooo lovely bumps ladies!!! I will try to get mine up. You can't mistake it, for me its right there in your face! can't hide it anymore! Which is nice on most occasions but when i visit my family they are so opposed to the pregnancy belly it's embarrassing so i try not to show it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora said:


> Charlie!!! Congrats on your blue bump - you may be outnumbered but you now have our boys to dote on your and vie for your affections!! :D
> 
> ust popped in quickly - mainly to see Charlie's news! I'm absolutely shattered - long haul (12 hours) flight and hot weather knocked me for six. Yesterday I went back to the room at 4pm for a lay down and a rest - I've only just woken up!! It's 7am here now! Whoops!
> 
> And talking about bumps....i think mines a coming!

Thank yooou - hopefully I'll have 2 mummy's boys ha ha

Glad you got there safely and hope your enjoying yourself! :) your bumps so nice too - jealous!! Lol though mines finally hardening up :D


----------



## BabyBoyle

Helloooooooooooo girls!!!! I woulda been 25 weeks yesterday!!! So glad to see everyone getting to V day :D :D :D

Jus thought id let you all know im at my "fertile" five days aparantly, so BDing regularly haha :D Hoping this month is the month as had 1st AF since Madison was born on 26/3.. Eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk.. if i concieve this month, she/he will be due around new years eve.. WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D

Sooooooooooo glad to see you all making good progress!!! Miss you all lots n gutted i have a long time to go still!! xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Helloooooooooooo girls!!!! I woulda been 25 weeks yesterday!!! So glad to see everyone getting to V day :D :D :D

Jus thought id let you all know im at my "fertile" five days aparantly, so BDing regularly haha :D Hoping this month is the month as had 1st AF since Madison was born on 26/3.. Eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk.. if i concieve this month, she/he will be due around new years eve.. WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D

Sooooooooooo glad to see you all making good progress!!! Miss you all lots n gutted i have a long time to go still!! xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh Good Luck :) Hope you get your BFP!!! :) Keep dtd ;) I'm sure your man won't be complaining :haha:!


----------



## sequeena

Baby boyle good luck hun!! We want to see you back with a :bfp: :D


----------



## estar

Wishing you the best of luck babyboyle! Your tattoo is beautiful :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good luck babyboyle! :) fingers crossed for a BFP! 

Daretodream... Why are they opposed? Show it off an be beautiful :) don't let them make u feel like u should hide! There is a precious baby in there and you get the joy of carrying it and being it's safe warm home for a short time!


----------



## DaretoDream

my mother thinks pregnancy is horrible. She told me it was the worst time of her life!! When I told her I was pregnant- you would've thought I was telling her something horrible - she said I gave her indigestion- she was angry. Asked me "why" I was doing this. Like I'm ruining HER life. It's not her kid! 

she was so upset with the news (but of course couldn't wait to tell our family and make them upset as well). It's like their feelings are that kids are the plague and they ruin lives. 

so when I see her- she points and laughs at my stomach and calls me "belly" and acts like it's wrong to enjoy being pregnant. So... This is my life. I try not to see her to often. Especially since today dh came home and stared and said "your bump is huge!" guess it grew overnight :haha: at least he thinks it's a good thing and cute. :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

DaretoDream- I can't believe your mum would be so negative about the fact that you are bringing a precious life into this world! I really hope it doesn't get you down too much. My heart just broke when i read that post :( Hopefully when they meet their granddaughter they will feel differently. But until then, be proud of your bump.. I think it's like a badge of honour :)

Xoxo


----------



## ProudMommy26

So sorry you have to go through that with your mother Dare, that's awful! If it was me, I'd just keep away as much as I can. I know it sounds wrong, but upsetting you is not going to help your pregnancy. You need to be strong right now. x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow Dare, can't believe how mean she's being :( Hope she's not upsetting you too much *hugs*.

It's my V Day today- I'm so excited! In one way, it feels like it's taken forever and in another way, I can't believe how quick it's coming around!


----------



## TaNasha

BabyBoyle good luck! BD your heart hope! Hope you get your BFP soon! Love your tattoo!

Dare I can not believe how mean she is!! I agree with ProudMummy, I woudl also just try to stay away!

How is everyone else?

My V day is Saturday! Along with my Bday! DH has booked us a 4D scan, very excitied about it!

And I have stretchmarks, urggg. I really hoped I could avoid them, but it looks like I am doomed :-(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Omg! How can anyone find your bump/ pregnancy embarrassing?!?! Especially your own mum! My mum who is the biggest anti bump toucher and doesn't get excited by people being pregnant - turns into this excited bump toucher and even talks to the bump lol - that's how it should be!

Thing is pregnancy is amazing and you should just stay away so she doesn't ruin this experience for you :(


----------



## SamiraNChris

Thanks for dropping in batty!!!! ooohhh it looks warm whereever you are in short t shirts!!!!!!!!!!! have an ace time! 

eeek babyboyle how exciting! awww i do miss ttc sometimes....well maybe i dont with the amount of times i had disappointment but it was so exciting waiting for fertile period and also the TWW! i always gave in and tested early lol! massive good luck though hun you deserve it! 

Daretodream im so sorry about your family! sounds similar to my dad! he is from a muslim background, all his side of the family are in libya and are against any form of sex before marriage so if they knew about my pregnancy i would be written off.....so they dont know.....but i dont care if im written off....ive never met them!!! he made it so hard for me at first telling me how wrong i was and how i HAVE to get married so at first i kept it quiet even at work (my dads my boss) but as soon as my bump started showing that was it, i wasnt going to hide it any more and my dad is still slowly getting used to the idea but atleast i can bring it up with him now! 

be proud of your bump hun, wear a tight top and show it off! its a beautiful thing :) 

TaNasha boo at stretchies - my boobs are now covered in them :( not hit the stomach yet but im guessing if they are on my boobs they will spread to the stomach :( xx

urgh to wednesday! want the weekend to be here already zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz x


----------



## TaNasha

Baby is really active today, what a wonderful feeling!


----------



## natalie85

Baby Boyle lovely to hear from u!! 
Daretodream sorry to hear u have to hide bump 
And to u to samira (I was wondering where your surname came from!!) can't be the easiest!!
Sequeena I have seen some too!! Gutted!!!
Aww tanasha I'm jealous!!!
Charlie congrats on your blue bump!!!
Waitingforstalk congrats on vday!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

natalie85 said:


> And to u to samira (I was wondering where your surname came from!!) can't be the easiest!!

haha yea!!! im a dredded half libyan LOL!!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, so sorry to hear about your mom- I'd say steer clear of her, but I know thats easier said than done! Congrats on your V-Day and your B-day Tanasha, I know what you mean about coming so fast, but yet going so slow, I'm just a few days away from V-day, and I remember thinking it would never come!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Ooh TaNasha, sounds like a big day for you on Saturday! How exciting :)
Stretch marks have found my tum despite the zillions of different oils and creams I've been using! I'm renaming them 'baby marks' though- a memento of carrying bubba ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

TTC DH FIFO said:


> DaretoDream- I can't believe your mum would be so negative about the fact that you are bringing a precious life into this world! I really hope it doesn't get you down too much. My heart just broke when i read that post :( Hopefully when they meet their granddaughter they will feel differently. But until then, be proud of your bump.. I think it's like a badge of honour :)
> 
> Xoxo

It's very very hard, i try to just shrug it off. She doesn't think it's mean at all. She was telling me if i go swimming at all this summer- that i should wear a shirt to cover up because pregnant girls on the beach are disgusting. Hope she's not too mad when i show up at her house with my bikini on :haha:




ProudMommy26 said:


> So sorry you have to go through that with your mother Dare, that's awful! If it was me, I'd just keep away as much as I can. I know it sounds wrong, but upsetting you is not going to help your pregnancy. You need to be strong right now. x

I try to keep my distance from her, but it IS hard. because i want to share it. I want so bad for her to change one day and be all excited. But i know it'll never ever happen. I just have to hope when she arrives, that mom will be really excited and love her. BUT- if she does anything to make the baby feel unloved, she's out of our lives. So, i'm giving her her real last chance. 



Waitin4astork said:


> Wow Dare, can't believe how mean she's being :( Hope she's not upsetting you too much *hugs*.
> 
> It's my V Day today- I'm so excited! In one way, it feels like it's taken forever and in another way, I can't believe how quick it's coming around!

thanks hun, and awesome on V-day!!!! i can't wait to get there!!!!



CharlieKeys said:


> Omg! How can anyone find your bump/ pregnancy embarrassing?!?! Especially your own mum! My mum who is the biggest anti bump toucher and doesn't get excited by people being pregnant - turns into this excited bump toucher and even talks to the bump lol - that's how it should be!
> 
> Thing is pregnancy is amazing and you should just stay away so she doesn't ruin this experience for you :(

I feel so happy being pregnant! It's such an amazing experience. I'm surrounded by other people who are completely excited, and it just sucks that SHE can't be one of them. That's why i joined bnb = for the support i knew she wouldn't give. :( My mil is so excited it's great, i just really wish it was my mom. 




SamiraNChris said:


> Daretodream im so sorry about your family! sounds similar to my dad! he is from a muslim background, all his side of the family are in libya and are against any form of sex before marriage so if they knew about my pregnancy i would be written off.....so they dont know.....but i dont care if im written off....ive never met them!!! he made it so hard for me at first telling me how wrong i was and how i HAVE to get married so at first i kept it quiet even at work (my dads my boss) but as soon as my bump started showing that was it, i wasnt going to hide it any more and my dad is still slowly getting used to the idea but atleast i can bring it up with him now!
> 
> be proud of your bump hun, wear a tight top and show it off! its a beautiful thing :)

I can't wait for the weather to get warmer so i can stick my bump out there for the world to see. :) It's going to be so nice! She's going to have to just get over it. 


thanks ladies you've made me feel better. I love the support i get here at bnb, DH and i are prepared to cut my family out if we must- we just hope it doesn't come to that. We are giving them a chance to see baby, and see how they act, but she will NOT get to be negative to her. We want only positive to surround our baby.


----------



## natalie85

Aww daretodream your soooo strong to be able to have such positive attitude about everything your Baby VERY lucky to have u!! Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Daretodream: good for you for hanging in there! Hopefully she will come around when the baby is born, after all maybe she did have a horrible experience being pregnant & has never gotten past it, so maybe it's pregnancy she hates... Not babies! It's hard not to love and spoil a baby! But for the time being you keep showing that bump off bikini & all! Maybe she will see pregnancy isn't horrible for everyone!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal - wish I could say that was it. She had not a problem at all during pregnancy. Not a moment of sickness... Only gained 16 lbs. She didn't even know until 3 months with me. I was NOT planned. But no- she really HATES kids.


----------



## ProudMommy26

TaNasha said:


> BabyBoyle good luck! BD your heart hope! Hope you get your BFP soon! Love your tattoo!
> 
> Dare I can not believe how mean she is!! I agree with ProudMummy, I woudl also just try to stay away!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> My V day is Saturday! Along with my Bday! DH has booked us a 4D scan, very excitied about it!
> 
> And I have stretchmarks, urggg. I really hoped I could avoid them, but it looks like I am doomed :-(

Aww, I hope you have a nice birthday and yay for V day. :)
Still deciding whether to have a 4D scan when I'm 27 weeks. I would really love one, and the girls would love it too. It's just a lot of money to give up when there's only 4 months left till he's here. It would be nice though.

Keep being strong Dare, you're doing brilliant!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

woooooooo go you daretodream!!!!!! show her whos boss! its an amazing and lifechanging time for you and your partner, if she doesnt like it then she can shove it!!!!!!!!! 

so how is everyone getting on with names! me and OH are finding it really difficult! we are so different about names, and i have fallen in love with a name which he hates! but i WANT it sooo bad! we have names that we both like but were only "ok" about them, its not something i go WOW i love it too! but the name i love and he hates is the ONE i know it hahaha!!!!!! 

did anyone else have this difficulty? how did you get around it!? 

what are your names too :) x


----------



## Waitin4astork

We've narrowed it down to 3- Ben, Alex and James. We're going to see what he looks like when he's born and pick then :) We wanted to pick a name that wouldn't go out of fashion and would be a good name for a child and a grown up! We actually found girls names harder- we couldn't agree on anything at all! Just as well we don't have to worry about that now ;)


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooooooh happy bday and vday for say tanasha!!!!!! what a day to be celebrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Waitin4astork said:


> We've narrowed it down to 3- Ben, Alex and James. We're going to see what he looks like when he's born and pick then :) We wanted to pick a name that wouldn't go out of fashion and would be a good name for a child and a grown up! We actually found girls names harder- we couldn't agree on anything at all! Just as well we don't have to worry about that now ;)

ahh thats a good idea, to narrow it down to a couple! maybe il tell him to pick his top 2 and il pick my top 2 and then wait till baby is born to choose! although id like to have a name picked coz then i can call him it now haha! see we were the opposite we had agreed on a name if it was a girl but the boys name we couldnt do! probs coz we both wanted a boy so much!!! 

fab names though :D ben is my fav of the three xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw Daretodream I'm sorry! That's aweful! I pray she comes around with this baby! You keep being strong! 

Congrats Tanasha on bday & vday! :) hope it's a great one! :) 

We had a really easy time with names ... Not sure why but the week we found out we talked about names and picked a girl and boy name and they stuck! I thought it would be mre difficult since DH is more traditional and old school than I am but he likes names that are different so we easily agreed... 

Our little boy is Silas John. Silas is the name we both liked & it's from the Bible & John is my great grandfather & fav uncles name & DH's grandfathers name ... Plus it's very plain so if he grows up and doesn't like having a different name he can always use John a very plain name lol!


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww i love silas!!!!!! its beautiful! ive not heard of it before either :) x


----------



## Love_Krystal

oh and our surname is Moon so we tried to keep it simple and veer away from names that would add to the teasing! Haha I married into the name but my name sounds like a psychic or palm reader here in the us.. "Krystal moon" I get teased about it all the time! :) 


Waitingforastork I like all three of your names! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

awwww! well when me and OH one day get married im going to be a Jones..........zzzzz! so im going to be a magrabi-jones instead to keep my dads name! he has 4 girls so no boy to carry his name so im going to keep it in there.......i think! il probs change my mind by the time i get married lol! samira jones is so rubbish though haha! 

i love your name krystal! its so pretty! is it common in america coz i know no-one in england called krystal but 2 in america! my friends sister is called krystal and she is in florida! x


----------



## TaNasha

We also struggled with names. DH is dutch, so we wanted a name that is pronounced the same in english and in Dutch. At 1st it was so difficult finding a name that we both like, DH likes all the horrible sounding dutch names and i prefer simple engllish names. But we finally found one we both like. Esme! I think its very pretty.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks Samira! I understand about last names mine was Magni... My dad and his family are Italian. So I wanted to keep it, but Dh would have been offended bc it isn't common here in the southern us to do so unless your a hardcore feminist and it's sort of a blow against a mans ego! Lol so I resigned to the name Moon! Jones is a very common name here! 

Krystal is pretty common among people my age... Not so much with the younger generation but my generation has several! Many spellings crystal, krystle, Cristal, etc


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha Esme is lovely! its so different! i love unusual names !! 

yea jones is mega common here! along with smith....which funnily enough... my best friend whos dad is also north african....she got married to a smith! so she is now leila smith...and im going to be samira jones.....goddam common english names ;) xxx

ps before anyone gets confused - as i have spoken about my sister before....my sister is also called leila but not talking about her hehe! x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Krystal- love your name too :)

TaNasha- I think Esme is lovely.

Poor Samira! My surname is quite unusual so that's why we're going for more 'normal' names for bubba. Maybe you should think of something funky and unusual for your little man?


----------



## estar

TaNsha I love Esme beautiful:)


----------



## estar

I have another scan on Friday to get a measurement of the spine that we couldn't get at our 20 week scan. I hope to get a potty shot, at our 20 week the technician said if she had to guess our baby is a girl. For the first 20 weeks I was sure it was a boy, now I have accepted maybe it's a girl...we will see what tomorrow brings :) My favorite girl name is Imogene Francis and we will call her Frankie :) Imogene from a mountain pass from our honeymoon, and my FLI is Frank. And he is like Madonna, he only needs a first name lol!


----------



## SamiraNChris

i love the name imogen! my ex's daughter is called it though otherwise i would of had it on my girl list LOL also looove frankie! too cute! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

me and steve picked out names from before we even started trying with Stephen but this time if it was a girl it would still be the sane as last time - Phoebe Anne and if a boy - Henry Jack. We never really disagreed with names just sometimes I do say to him "what if he doesn't look like a Henry" lol


----------



## DaretoDream

We also had our names picked before we got pg. We picked in June and then got pg in November- so, yeah they stuck since we still adored them. We narrowed it down and we were so happy. Keeping our boy name (which was our favorite) on the back burner so if we decide to have another we can use that. Can't believe that this sunday, i'll only have 15 weeks left. It hitting anyone else yet?! 

Excited!



OH i wanted to share, cant remember if i mentioned this before or not, but there is a beautiful blog, Enjoying the Small Things. Its about a mom, who has two daughters. Her youngest, has downs syndrome. And she didn't know she was going to have it. It's about enjoying every little thing as a mom and the photography is amazing. And its full of such love and peace and it warms my heart when i read it. Hoping you will check it out, and it will create the same feeling for you all as well.


----------



## emily86

hey all,
me and OH have found name picking really hard also, he wanted a name from his country, I couldn't find any i liked apart from hi sisters name! lol.
if it was upto me i would call her dakota or savannah, I love them names BUT.......

I picked our sons name as we couldn't decide on one together so I really want him to have a say in this babys name.
He told me one he liked and I quite like it - so all going to plan unlesshe changes his mind our little girl will probably be called............ tiana xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

We are having a horrible time picking names!!! Every time we find something we like, someone tells us something bad about it! Our last name is Barton, so its plain and everything goes pretty well with it- we just can't seem to find something that is original enough, but not to off the wall- We had our girls name picked out within 5 minutes, it figures we can't find a boys name we like. Keep posting yours on here, I might have to steal one!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- lol! Stealing! Exactly why I haven't shared mine on here!!!! :)


----------



## xLisax

We had ours picked out from TTC too! :D 

DTD- I follow Kelle Hamptons blog too :) I love it, makes me feel all homely and cosy for some reason :haha: 

xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

DaretoDream said:


> ttc- lol! Stealing! Exactly why I haven't shared mine on here!!!! :)

Maybe I should have kept that a secret so more people will share, ha ha!!!:haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

xLisax said:


> We had ours picked out from TTC too! :D
> 
> DTD- I follow Kelle Hamptons blog too :) I love it, makes me feel all homely and cosy for some reason :haha:
> 
> xxx

It is wonderful! gives such a fantastic feeling after! so glad someone else loves it as i do :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhh 23 weeks today! :) 1 more week until v-day!! Can't believe how fast it's going - some of you in a couple of weeks will be 3rd tri!!

I'm not that bothered about name stealing - I know the names we choose so if someone else decides to use Henry then that's their choice :) but I do understand why someone might not want people to name steal lol especially when it can take ages to decide upon that perfect name!


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah- it wasn't REALLY hard for us but I mean we really did the work to get our name. So- it would upset me greatly if someone took my name. :( I feel they should have to do the work too!


----------



## SamiraNChris

oooooh and it makes it more exciting for your name now.....i want to knmow what it is so habve to wait for your labour day hehe! 

im 25 weeks today eeeeeeeeeeeeek! 15 weeks to go!!!!! saw my midwife last night as i didnt feel any movement all day yesterday so she told me to go in to have a check! all is fine! heartbeat nice loud n strong! she also told me i "had a good sized uterus"!! is that a nice way of telling me i have a big bump LOL! 

i also had to wait in the birthing pool room as it was past 6pm so waiting room was closed...ive never seen the maternity rooms before and it was so scary sat in there with the bithing pool and the bed and the gas and air tubes on the wall!!!!!!! my stomach felt all butterflied up like i was about to give birth haha!!! i took pics on my phone but i dont know how to get them on here from phone :S x


----------



## natalie85

Eak!! The labour wards sound scary!!! I loved hearing baby's heartbeat again!! Wish was another scan so we could see her again!!!


----------



## TaNasha

I am so curious to see what a labour ward looks like! But it does sound scary!!

Tomorrow is my 4D scan, woohoo!


----------



## SamiraNChris

ok what il do is post it on facebook then rip it off n post it on here lol! gimme 5 

eeeeeeeeeeek to 4d scan hwo exciting!!!!! cant wait for piccies! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4821/birthing1.png

https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6571/birthing2.png

wasnt as nice as i had visioned in my head but they were nice n spacious! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol they're all pretty basic! Why pay money for rooms that people only stay in for a few hours! :) 

Your birthing pool room seems a lot bigger than the ones I've seen before! Do you want a water birth?


----------



## TaNasha

They are very spacious!

I would love a waterbirth, but i dont know if ill be able to give birth without an epi! So ill just see how it goes i quess.


----------



## Vicki_g

Oo it does look a bit scary! I don't know if I'd managed to clamber in and out of the pool whilst in pain and everything but I do quite like the thought of some soothing water. It's exciting to see the little empty cot though awaiting its new guest!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ooooh looks very clinical! But very spacious!! I don't get to go on a tour of our local maternity unit until 36 weeks! (It's part of our NHS antenatal class) I need to arrange to go see the midwife lead centre, which they recommend doing around 34 weeks. Seems so far away still!


----------



## SamiraNChris

i 100% want a water birth! i hope its free when i go into labour!! theres 2 at my hosp so fingers crossed! 

yea i get a tour at my 2nd antenatal class! i only saw this room as i got to the mat unit after 6 for a checkup - bean hadnt moved all day so she told me to go in to check x


----------



## TaNasha

Do you feel him move now?

I have had a few scares aswell, but luckily I have a doppler so I know all is ok. 

I still have not had any real hard kicks yet :-( and whenever DH puts his hand on my bump she stops kicking!


----------



## estar

My bean has been pretty quiet too, I hope it is because of my generous uterus and anterior placenta. I have a check up today and I am sure all is well. I am wondering how I am going to start counting kicks in a few weeks if I can't feel them???


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have a dr appt this morning just the routine check! ...some day I feel a ton of movement and others not as much! 

Wow that's a hardcore tub for a waterbirth! Here they use a blowup pool in one side of the room.... But the rooms are a lot less clinical, all of the cords and equipment is housed in cabinets that make it look more home-y


----------



## natalie85

Oooo I couldn't do a water birth, have a bit of a phobia of things like swimming pools lol!! 
Although I like the idea of baby having a quick clean before I hold!! Lol!!!!
I wish I could feel more movement damn u anterior placenta!!! Lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm hoping for a water birth too!

Still haven't felt any movement, not even flutters. My placenta is at the top, so it's not that. Trying not to be concerned just yet though.


----------



## DaretoDream

SamiraNChris said:


> oooooh and it makes it more exciting for your name now.....i want to knmow what it is so habve to wait for your labour day hehe!


Sorry love, i won't be sharing her name on here. Not even on labor day.


----------



## CharlieKeys

They asked me if I wanted a water birth first time around to relax me as I was fighting my contractions . . . But I chose pethidine so wasn't allowed then! :) but a warm bath did nothing for my contractions so I doubt being in a big pool would relax me! Plus OH would have been upset he couldn't see Stephen being born! He wants to see this one born too so again no water birth hah!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Are water births done in the hospital in the UK? I don't think that's an option here in the US (at least not where I live), I love the idea of it, I just don't know where I would go to have that option.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah I think in most uk hospitals they have birthing pool rooms so of you do want one then it's possible - but it's usually restricted to two pool rooms I think so it's just taking that chance 2 other women haven't got there first :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

At my hospital in the US you can Have a birthing pool... And lots of midwives do it although midwives/home births are illegal in Alabama.

I couldn't ever do a waterbirth ... It freaks me out bc I get grossed out easily & so does DH & I saw one that was really gross on tv once and it scarred me for life! LoL I'm
going to have an epidural so I couldn't do it anyhow! 

My appt went pretty good! She couldn't find his heartbeat for a while bc he was moving around so much! It was funny though bc we coul hear him moving like crazy and I could feel him :) my blood pressure was High though, not sure why, dr seemed a little concerned but didn't say anything really ....except to rest and not work shift that were longer than 8 hours ...I hope it was just a fluke and won't become a problem! 

I managed to not have to work bc we had to many people there! I was glad bc I am
so tired!


----------



## natalie85

Happy V day and happy birthday tanasha!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hope you have a wonderful day TaNasha! :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Happy birthday Tanasha!

Yay 24 Weeks Happy V-Day to me and Baby Amelia!! YAYAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## natalie85

Happy V day mum to miller!!! Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

happy vday!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy vday & birthday tanasha!!! 

Happy vday mumtomiller!!! 

Daretodream tomorrow is our vday! Yay!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Happy V-day to everyone!!! Mine is in two days, yay for us!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal I can't wait!!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## sequeena

v day is upon us all :D mine is in 5 days can't wait!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy v-day to everyone!! :D Gotta wait until Friday for mine :D


----------



## natalie85

Daretodream and lovekrystal happy vday!!! X


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks ladies!!!! So happy to be here!!!! Happy v-day to everyone else who goes today too!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks!!!! Yay for a week full of vdays!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

5 days to go for my bubbo, and still need to persuade his/her daddy to get on with doing something to our house so we all have somewhere to sleep when the day arrives! I hope to God I'm overdue by as much as they'll allow!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Vicki_g said:


> I hope to God I'm overdue by as much as they'll allow!

Ooooooh no! I hope my little man comes early or on time! A couple of days late I could handle, but no more!

Two weeks tomorrow til my V day, so still a while!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ha ha you won't be saying that when you're at the end!! Stephen came 4 days early so I'm hoping this LO decides to do the same :D


----------



## DaretoDream

we are hoping are baby girl gets here right on time or early as well!!! no late stuff pweeeese!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Count me out on the late stuff too! I hope baby boy gets here on time or a few days early!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

If it arrives early there's a good chance it won't have anywhere to sleep, anything to wear or anything to travel in so I'm banking on lateness to try and have enough time to finish all the jobs! Anyway, I'm not giving birth on my 30th birthday so they'll have to arrive before I'm 12 days late...argh!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies

Hope you and your precious bundles are all doing fabulously well?

Well i spent last night in the hospital - we had family and friends over Sunday for my birthday and I was abit unconfortable all day, but I just thought it was braxtion hicks and carried on as normal. Then after everyone left I took a nap and woke up with the worst ever pain in my lower tummy. It came and went and when i went to the toilet I had some blood. Totally freaked out I called the midwife and she came and did an internal and said it feels like my cervix had dropped. We then went to the hospital and they did lots of internals and I was hooked up to one of those things that measure contractions. Luckily I was not dailated and eventually at 3 AM the pain stopped. I was released this afternoon and now I am on strict bedrest. They told us to prepare ourselves for going into labour sooner than we thought, but untill 34 weeks they will do everything to stop it. Just another thing the pregnancy monster has brought us! I feel so fed up now. But I am happy everything is ok now and my precious little girl is still safe in my tummy for now.

Other than that I had a wonderful birthday and we had an amazing 4 D scan, will post some photo's later.


----------



## sequeena

Tanasha what a scary time but glad you're home. Bedrest absolutely sucks but it will be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

awww tanasha!!! scary times!!!
were u having real contractions then? 
how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Did they say what the bleeding was or the cause of it all? :( glad you and her are both ok though! Enjoy the bed rest and hope your OH is doing everything for you!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

oh hun I'm so sorry!!! But so glad you are fine!!! So scary. Tell baby girl to hang in there she's not done cookin!


----------



## Emma 21

tanasha, hope u manage to ride this one through our babyts like to surprise us sometimes. hopefully everything will work out okay and ur feeling ok


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry to hear about what's going on TaNasha! Thank heavens you're past 24 weeks and they will actually do something!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Tanasha, sorry you went through such a scare! Looks like little girl is michevious already! I bet she will be a handful :) sorry you've been put on bed rest but hey more time for bnb! Haha :) For real though hopefully you resting will help her keep snug in there til it's time for her to make her entrance :) I'll be praying for you!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww no TaNasha! Sounds like you've been through a horrible time. Fingers crossed the baby will stay happy in your tummy till 34 weeks + Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

:(* Tanasha just seen! so sorry abuot your scare!!! glad your feeling better now though :) you stay glued to that bed!!!! on the plus side your 4d scans are AMAZING!!! beautiful little baba! so i see you said that she looks like daddy!! amazing how clear they can be! i really want one but not sure if we can afford it! going to hint to the parents me thinks ;) x


----------



## SamiraNChris

eeeeeek not sure if you guys remember - a little while back i applied for that pregnancy magazine feature....well she got back to me asking me if i still want to do it and my DD's etc! not sure if it is a confirmation that ive been picked yet but im one step closer!!!!!! how exciting hehe! x


----------



## Eclair

SamiraNChris said:


> eeeeeek not sure if you guys remember - a little while back i applied for that pregnancy magazine feature....well she got back to me asking me if i still want to do it and my DD's etc! not sure if it is a confirmation that ive been picked yet but im one step closer!!!!!! how exciting hehe! x

I mind you talking about it, what would you need to do?x


----------



## TaNasha

SamiraNChris said:


> eeeeeek not sure if you guys remember - a little while back i applied for that pregnancy magazine feature....well she got back to me asking me if i still want to do it and my DD's etc! not sure if it is a confirmation that ive been picked yet but im one step closer!!!!!! how exciting hehe! x

How very exciting!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

hope your feeling better Tanasha, how awful for you to have to go through that! i know you would have been scared crazy. Im just glad things seemed to have settled for you. fingers crossed it stays that way x


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> eeeeeek not sure if you guys remember - a little while back i applied for that pregnancy magazine feature....well she got back to me asking me if i still want to do it and my DD's etc! not sure if it is a confirmation that ive been picked yet but im one step closer!!!!!! how exciting hehe! x


Ooooooo how exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## natalie85

tanasha how are u feeling?? xx


----------



## Mum2miller

i went a little crazy with shopping the last few days... 

A few of my purchaswes include
-clothes of course
- a cot canopy 
- cloth diapers 
- a travel bed
- more cloth diapers
- basinet mattress
- bassinet sheet set
- baby shoes
- toys
- a tool belt for the baby even though she is a girl simply because my husband is a carpenter and i couldnt resist lol 

here are some piccys...

What does everyone think of cloth diapering? is it something you are considering?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0825.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0826.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0828.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0829.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xsarahbellax

OMG is that your nursery?? We don't have one yet, just a messy spare room with a few baby bits on a shelf!! Wow, good work!!

We're considering reusable nappies... still on the fence about it!!

ps. Where in Australia are you?


----------



## TaNasha

Mum2Miller your nursery is fab! and look at all those clothes!

I dont think I am a cloth nappy person- all that washing just puts me off. 

Thank you all for asking how I am, I am doing ok, abit emotional, but I quess that is just hormones. I am worrying about the cleft aswell, I am so scared I will be shocked when she is born. I am trying so hard to prepare myself and I love her so much already, I just hope that doesnt change when she comes.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Tanasha.. how scary for you! sounds like quite the ordeal.. you just keep on that bed rest and that little girl will keep cooking nicely!

mum2miller.. you are so prepared!! All we have done is bough a few things (still in boxes) and a few bits of clothing here and there lol.. i havent even washed all the clothes yet! i'm panicking that we should have done more now lol


----------



## DaretoDream

We were considering cloth diapers but in the end dh said he'd rather have disposable. So... we're doing that. But i think they're great. Even if you have a few for back up and you have mainly disp. ones, i think they are great.


Today i have a mw appt, get to see how much i gained, and hear heartbeat- Oh and then i get to ask if my EDD is going back to august again since she was measuring her original due date at the scan. excited! :dance:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum2Miller- You are so far ahead of me!!!! Our furniture is ordered, but not here yet and I haven't even thought about putting clothes in the closet or anything else, good for you!!! I never considered cloth diapering, I wish I had the patience for it, but I don't think I do- I feel like I do enough laundry as it is!!! Plus, I have a pretty short maternity leave (as compared to those of you outside the US), so I would only be doing it for a few weeks before my MIL and babysitter take over diapering duty!


----------



## CharlieKeys

god mum2miller - you are well prepared!! I've bought nothing so far! The only stuff I have for him is a few denim stuff we kept after Stephen grew out of them! :-/ starting to panic now after I've seen how organised you are! :haha:

and cloth diapers... to be honest I have no patience so I know I'd struggle doing them and when he rolls around like he does now, it would frustrate me so much trying to put them on him! I struggle to get him to wear disposables :D So disposables for me


----------



## natalie85

mumtomiller your nursery is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! wow sooooo prepared!!!! i am jelous!!!
tanasha its sooooo understandable that you are scared!!!!! as soon as you hold your little girl you will love her soooooo much no matter what she looks like!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## natalie85

daretodream how was your MW appointment?
I couldnt do cloth nappies disposables all the way!!!
im also in a panic i have a pram and some bibs!! thats it!!! eak!! going to look at car seats tomorrow as mothercare got offer on i was a maxi cosi pepple i think and u can get the isofix half price and extra 10% off until sun!!


----------



## DaretoDream

hey! My appt went well- everythinh looks great!!! Keeping my due date as july 31st. And just got paperwork for my glucose test. Oh boy. :( but next visit I'll be 28 weeks and then we start the every 2 weeks appts.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mumtomiller you have been busy! Wonderful nursery! We have ours painted and stuff sitting in bags... Since we remodeled etc and work has still been going on I am waiting to unpack and wash all his hand me down clothes from my 3 nephews ... And my MIL & FIL bought a baby bed and changing table but haven't brought them over yet bc of the wok still going on here! 

Tanasha, don't worry you will still be in love with her no matter how her cleft lip looks... And we will all be in love with her and think she is beautiful as well! :) I can't wait to see her and everyone elses little ones and put faces with the bumps :) haha ... I see many people a day at my job young and old who were obviosly born with cleft lips... Older people more obviously so bc plastic surgery wasn't what it is now! They are all happy beautiful normal people living normal lives! Little girl will be fine and although it may be a little shocking to see at first you will still adore her :) hang in there and keep your chin up! 

Daretodream, glad ur appt went well! My next apt is my glucose test then every 2 weeks for me too! Yay for things moving along!! 

Samira that's exciting about the magazine! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> going to look at car seats tomorrow as mothercare got offer on i was a maxi cosi pepple i think and u can get the isofix half price and extra 10% off until sun!!

We did this at the weekend, fabulous deal! Liked the look of the Pebble online, but in reality I preferred the Cabriofix, so went with that. However, they wouldn't let me use the 10% off voucher in addition to the half price base offer in store - it works online though!


----------



## Mum2miller

xsarahbellax said:


> OMG is that your nursery?? We don't have one yet, just a messy spare room with a few baby bits on a shelf!! Wow, good work!!
> 
> We're considering reusable nappies... still on the fence about it!!
> 
> ps. Where in Australia are you?

I am in Brisbane, QLD. yee its the nursery, i am only so prepared because i have not worked in nearly a year and am keeping myself distracted with things to do around the house. Majority of the Nursery we already had set up for Miller so i am lucky tpo be able to use most of it we just had to add a few extra things, i am still yet to make it a little more girly though. Im not really a pink person so i havent wanted to add to much pink but maybe a little bit would be nice.


----------



## natalie85

daretodream glad your appointment went well!! i got my GTT form aswell!! im going to make sure i have food ready!!!!
xsarahbellax i went into mothercare today just to see if would fit in our car etc and have to say they were most unhelpful so am now a little worried if i buy the easyfix base and pepple it will fit in our car?!!?! i was told the maxi cosi website would tell me if it would fit our car but it doesnt say for our car!! im not sure what to do now?!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

What car do you have? 

If you're going for the Pebble, you have a choice of the FamilyFix base which uses the Isofix points, or the EasyBase2 which you install with seatbelts. 

The EasyFix base can be used with both Isofix points or seatbelts, & is compatible with the CabrioFix seat, but not the Pebble as far as I know.


----------



## natalie85

we have a ford focus 3 door s reg (not sure what year that is!!!) 
she said the easybase would work with the pepple, but she didnt really seem to have any idea what she was talking about so i am not very confident!!!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hey girls :)

Oh TaNasha, sounds like you've really been through it. Hope you're feeling ok today.
Glad your appointment went well, DareToDream :)

All fine here. Pains I had that sent me to the labour ward on Monday have calmed down now, so the medication must be working. Silly infection. Just feel very fortunate that was all it was!


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> hey! My appt went well- everythinh looks great!!! Keeping my due date as july 31st. And just got paperwork for my glucose test. Oh boy. :( but next visit I'll be 28 weeks and then we start the every 2 weeks appts.

Glad everything went well!! :)
I have my glucose appointment next month, which I'm dreading. It's the none eating part I don't like though. I was so hungry the last time I had it. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, 

Sadly the front page needs updating, to two angels. My little girl grew her wings, I will update with a name once I have met her.


----------



## TaNasha

Tasha I am so so sorry hun x 

Good luck with the induction Friday, I cant even begin to imagine what you must be going through. 

x


----------



## armywifettc

Wanted to join we are team pink and due Aug 26 this is my 3rd girl hubbies 1st and he has 2 boys so girls are taking over!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi girls,

Just a random one as I'm sure I am but hope I'm not convincing myself it's happening. 

The past few weeks had a bit of a cold, coughing etc, the last 3/4 days all I wanna do is eat and sleep and even eating LOADS and sleeping like 10/11hrs (a lot for ms) I wanted more. Was like this beforei got BFP in October. 

Now, the past week have been having very random vivid dreams, and also did in October sand throughout early pregnancy. I did a test the other day which was obviously negative, I'm not due until 23/24th. 

Oh I'm hoping and convincing myself but gonna be gutted if AF arrives ;( I cant stop looking at the pee sticks wanting to test but i know thheyll be negative!! OH has been SO unwell too so we havent DTD for a week :( :( SAD!!!! :( Hoping he has strong swimmers that last in there!!!


Had wave of sickness tuesday and today too, so im PRAYING for a BFP this month!!!


Tasha - oh my god :( 

Im soooooo sorry to hear your news :O( 

I hope that the induction goes as peacefully and calmly as possible, take today to try and relax, then you can enjoy your time with your beautiful angel. So cruel to be taken from us :(

Ill make sure Madison looks after her, the ladies in 2nd tri losses are wonderful, if and when you are ready, pop over if you want to. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TaNasha

BabyBoyle is AF is due on the 23rd then you still have awhile. Try to hold out and not test until then, just think about how dark the line will be then! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mum2miller

So sorry to hear Tasha, thinking of you and your little Angel girl xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

TaNasha said:


> BabyBoyle is AF is due on the 23rd then you still have awhile. Try to hold out and not test until then, just think about how dark the line will be then! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

is sooooooooooo frustrating..

i always have perfect skin too, (am a beauty therapist!) and its AWFUL the last few days. i honestly think im convinving myself but i hope that im not, and i get a bfp!!! When should i test? eeeeeeeeeek... HORRIBLE LOL....

Too many symptoms for my liking for this to NOT happen!! LET APRIL BE MY MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!! Is OHs bday on 6th May too, would be a great suprise for him!!! xx


----------



## Mum2miller

if AF is due on the 24th, you prob OVD on roughly the 9th if your cycles are pretty straight forward so you could prob start testing arounf the 20th i would think. Goodluck, i hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## BabyBoyle

f*ck.. we havent DTD since the 7th :'( :'( Guessing im gonna be out this month :( :(


----------



## Mum2miller

swimmers can live up to 5 days so definitely don't rule it out!! i will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## natalie85

Tasha I am sooooo sorry hugs I can't begin to imagine what u are going through xxxx


----------



## natalie85

Fingers tightly crossed for u babyboyle xxx


----------



## TaNasha

BabyBoyle, do you have any idea when you might have ovulated? 

I am not a fan of testing earlier, i think it just causes unnessacary heartache, but there are ladies here who have had BFP's as soon as 10DPO. So it's more a personal choice. If you have extra HPTs then I would say test away from about 20 April. But if you dont have any then try to hold out untill the weekend.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Tanasha - no idea.. was proper unregular cycles when i bfp last time after 4 years on implanon, no idea when i have ovulated, had Madison on 7/2, then AF arrived on 24th March! For 3 days! xx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Babyboyle- You sound pretty in tune with your body. I tested at 10dpo and got my BFP, but i am having twins and still the line was only faint. I've got everything crossed that you'll get your BFP this month! My partner works away and we DTD on the monday night.. and actually conceived on the Friday... so it is possible.. good luck!

Tasha- I am so so sorry to hear of your loss, I cant imagine what you are going through! I hope your induction is as peaceful as possible. Thinking of you and your angel baby at this awful time. God bless.

xoxo


----------



## BabyBoyle

TTC - OOh that gives me very positive vibes!!! :D :D Congratulation on the twins!! Oh that would be my DREAM!!!!!!!!!!! Keep wanting to test lol, might just test anyway and buy more.. even though i know itll be a BFN.. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tasha - I'm so sorry :( 


Babyboyle - hope you get your BFP!!!! Just hold out a bit longer! 1st time round I did a test 5 days after AF was late and I got a dark dark line! 2nd time round I did a test when I was unknowingly 3 weeks pregnant and it was negative and then again 21 days later and it was positive!! so who knows how these things work lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Tasha I'm so sorry for what you are going through, I will keep you in my prayers that you will have strength tomorrow!


----------



## emily86

tasha - i'm so so sorry x


----------



## estar

Tasha so sorry for your loss. Much love and hugs...


----------



## Love_Krystal

Tasha I read your story yesterday and didn't get a chance to comment bc my phone was acting up, I am so sorry about your sweet little girl. I will be praying for you and thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## DaretoDream

Tasha, i'm so so so so very sorry- i can't even imagine what you are going through. just know that i am thinking of you and sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh how I wish I could sleep! It's 1:15 am and I was awake bc Silas was moving and keeping me awake so I started reading random stuff online googling questions I had ... Big mistake! This led to many articles on things people do not tell you about Labor and Delivery... Now I'm just freaked out and in tears and worrying that I can't handle it ... And terrified of the whole situation. All the while DH lies next to me sleeping and talking in his sleep about an old bowl his grandmother has had since she got married lol ... 

I don't know what it is, maybe just the feeling that I don't know what to expect and don't have anyone to tell me, but lately I've been consumed with questions about everything to do with the birth process... Like a heavy weight that won't go away.... And now I'm just distraught! I can't think of it without crying...I'm terrified... And terribly grossed out... & it's not even here yet! How will I ever enjoy my new baby with so much trauma going on? 

I'm sorry I am probably just being horomonal and irrational and scared! The mommys who are having their second or more child ... Is it really sooo terrible and how do you cope or manage?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww krystal - labour honestly isn't as bad as some people make it out to be! Yes some people do have traumatic birth experiences but the majority go extremely well! what sort of things are you thinking about??


ahhh 24 weeks today!! :) happy V day to people today!! I know it's batty's v-day todaytoo!! :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thinking of you today Tasha x


----------



## Vicki_g

Just wanted to say Tasha, I'm thinking of you today. 

BabyBoyle - good luck for this month and if not, for next. Keep calm and enjoy the trying!


----------



## natalie85

Tasha u are in my thoughts today xxx
Happy vday to Charlie and batty!!! Xx

Lovekrystal I am so scared about the whole prospect I've been having a lot of nightmares!! Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy vday Charliekeys & everyone else!! 

Ugh just everything... Like I read you bleed for weeks and are in severe pain so much that you don't even care that your baby is here! 

Me to Natalie! I gues we will know before long huh?


----------



## xsarahbellax

Love_Krystal said:


> I read you bleed for weeks and are in severe pain so much that you don't even care that your baby is here!

I honestly reckon it'll be the opposite! We'll be so wrapped up with our new bundles of joy, we'll barely notice the blood & pain!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hi all, sorry ive not been on much ive been super ill out both ends :( 

you would think working for your dad has benefits....ohhh no! i called him this morning saying i wont be in coz i still feel awful! to put it politly bum gravy galore and being sick all night and he was like "no you have to come in, bla bla isnt here and i need you to do this and do that" soo ive had to force myself in today and feel even crapper now! 

i hate moaning about being ill but all i want to do right now is curl up in bed and not wake up till i am better! 

Tasha i am so so sorry! when i saw your thread on 2nd tri i was sat sobbing in my office! my thoughts are with you today, hope the induction goes as well as it can! 

And BabyBoyle ive been thinking this all the time!!! i see your status's on FB and think she has to be!!!!!!!!! ive got loads of pee sticks somewhere i just cant remember where!!! i bought the cheap ones on ebay so I could test every day LOL i would send them to you if i knew where they are! if i find them il let you know! or i can get you the link on ebay..il do it now lol 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-x-ULTRA-E...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item22ffc417e2

they say they are early ones but when i tested early the line was soooooooooooooo faint but they are good to have. I tested like once a day after i knew i was pregs so it would sink in! i couldnt believe it hehe! hope its a lovely :BFP:!!!!!!!!

Vicki_G...............you posted the 2000th message!!! woooooooooooooooooo!!!! sorry have no prizes lol! 

SO plans for weekend ppl? 

mine will be a lonely one! OH has left me to france to go fishing, was my first lonely night last night in bed! i sobbed my eyes out when he left (i hope i made him feel bad lol) and hes not back till monday noooooooooo! gona try and keep busy going to see people but i feel so ill at the same time! i was meant to be going to an all you can eat rest. tonight for a friends bday but ive cancelled as i dotn think eating is a good idea right now! all ive had today is water and a yoghurt and half a bowl cereal! x


----------



## DaretoDream

Morning ladies- Hope everyone is well today. 

Krystal- birth is different for everyone - some say it's nothing, some say it's horrible. I think each is just individual experience. However, i've heard more people that have natural births saying how great it was, and more with drugs say how horrible. 

I plan to have a natural birth- and yeah, i'm scared too. It's a very scary thing. have started having dreams as well about people telling me it's time and i'm only 24 weeks pregnant (like real time dreams) and i keep telling them no- it's not, she's not done yet.

And in the dreams i become aware of how scary it is, and even though nothing happens i start feeling afraid in the dream. But during the day, i'm fine and rarely think of it. Guess it's the subconscious coming out to tell me that really deep down, yeah, i'm scared! Can't help that.

But we'll make it through. No matter what, it's only like a day long process and then you have a baby for life. So whatever its like- just remember that, just have to get through that, and then you'll have your baby.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

LoveKrystal, don't worry, its not that bad! You won't be in too much pain to enjoy the baby, just the opposite- you won't even notice pain because you have a beautiful new baby!!! Plus, you don't have to be pregnant anymore, for me that was well worth the pain of labor because I'm not a huge fan of being pregnant- but I love the result, a sweet new bundle of joy!


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> Happy vday Charliekeys & everyone else!!
> 
> Ugh just everything... Like I read you bleed for weeks and are in severe pain so much that you don't even care that your baby is here!
> 
> Me to Natalie! I gues we will know before long huh?

Won't be tooo long now it's so scary!!!! I have has every nightmare going from the obvious scares!! I've had the early baby scare like 8weeks early :-S had a few about baby being breech and emergency c sections 
Then as u said the pain after and bleeding!!! I've Been advised to be wearing skirts and dresses as the pads u need are huge!!!!!! I'm wondering if it's a good idea to get a rubber ring for after to sit on?!?


----------



## natalie85

Awwww samira sorry your feeling so rubbish!!!! Hope it clears up quickly for u!!! I kept thinking I had morning sickness again but I think where everything pushed up the pressure on stomach and couldn't eat so much!! 
I don't feel 100% got the start of a cold I think :( 
X


----------



## BabyBoyle

Samira we need you feeling better :( missed your little postings!!!!

I went out today and bought 3 tests.. i MUST.......NOT..............TEST!!!!!!!!!

Working all night tonight, out all day tomorrow and night, out all day sunday, that gives me an excuse until monday morning not to POAS!!!! LOL Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

This really confuses me when people say wear more one pad etc! I never had this problem!!

And you're never in too much pain to look after baby :) it just sometimes feels a bit sore down there and a little uncomfortable! But you forget about that when you're having cuddles :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I'm so bored tonight! DS and the dog are both sleeping and DH is in Alabama for a race. I'm home alone all weekend and there's nothing to watch on TV- wish I could drink some wine but that's out too, ugh!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

i couldnt sleep last night either, kept having some cramping just above my hip in my side. So much so that i rang the hospital they said to have a warm bath and hopefully it would settle, it did help enough to go to bed and it seems fine today so prob just overreacting. DH didnt seem to care to much though i told him before i had a bath while he was sleeping by the time i came back this was him and one of our doggys... So clearly it didnt seem to be a too pressing issue for them. lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0476.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yikes ttcnumbertwo! Alabama was not a great place today! The weather was crazy! ESP to e at the races! I live about an hour and a half from there and it was rough but passed quickly! Maybe he will get to enjoy the rest of the weekend it's suppose to be pretty! Do you live close to Alabama? My DH family are race fans ... I've never gotten into it... My mom is from talladega and my uncle still lives there on a mountain and you can see the race track from up where he lives! 

Lol mumtomiller ... So much concern haha ! Cute pic! 

Samira I hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh and thanks for all the reassurance and helpful answers! I was so terrified last night I was in tears ... I was so ill all day from not sleeping & when I told DH he got onto me for reading stuff online and googling and getting myself so worried! He was really sweet about it all too! I appreciate you ladies! I am glad to have you all!


----------



## natalie85

Tummy moving ..... Wow amazing!!! There's a real little person in there!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, thank you so much for the love and support you have shown. Riley Rae was born yesterday at 7.15 am weighing 340grams which is really tiny for 24 weeks.


----------



## ProudMommy26

RIP Riley Rae xxxx Much love to you and your family hun. :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

RIP Riley Rae xxx
Tasha you and your family are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

LoveKrystal- we live in PA, so not close at all. My DH and his brothers are big race fans but I could never get that into it. This is a big boys weekend for them every year- He didn't say anything about the weather, my guess is there was so much beer in his system that he wouldn't have noticed a tornado right next to him, ha ha! I'm glad your feeling a little better, its sooo normal to have those feelings!

Samira- I hope you are feeling better!

MumtoMiller- that pic is adorable, I hope you start to get some relief!

Tasha- I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm sure little Riley is getting lots of love from her sister in heaven. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tasha - I hope Riley Rae is being looked after by her sister! and again I'm so sorry for your loss :( I can't even imagine what it begins to feel like! You family are all in my thoughts and I know you are all supporting each other :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Riley Rae what a stunning name. Hope all was as peaceful as could be and you enjoyed time together, been thinking about you xxxxxx


----------



## Mum2miller

So sorry for your loss Tasha, Fly high Riley Rae xxx


Well home from the hospital after the pain didnt stop again last night and luckily all is fine they think it was just braxton hicks but very painful ones. Teamed with a bit of wind and a cough that strained my tummy muscles. All in all the best possible outcome that all was fine thank gosh. Was told to take it really easy the next few days and eat light meals so as to not over strain my belly. I will be very happy if i dont end up there again for at least 10 more weeks :) How was everybody elses night?


----------



## ProudMommy26

Mum2miller said:


> So sorry for your loss Tasha, Fly high Riley Rae xxx
> 
> 
> Well home from the hospital after the pain didnt stop again last night and luckily all is fine they think it was just braxton hicks but very painful ones. Teamed with a bit of wind and a cough that strained my tummy muscles. All in all the best possible outcome that all was fine thank gosh. Was told to take it really easy the next few days and eat light meals so as to not over strain my belly. I will be very happy if i dont end up there again for at least 10 more weeks :) How was everybody elses night?

Aww a cough is the worst! I'm always having them and when I do, I can't stop coughing and fit really bad with them. My poor stomach lol. Hope you feel better x

I had another sleepless night again. My daughter isn't well. She's cutting her final tooth so she's in a lot of pain with that, bless her.
Also had the most horrible stomach pains, like I've ate something bad. Ouch! :(
Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend!!


----------



## Mum2miller

ooo teething is the worst!! my Niece is in soo much pain atm with it. Hope she feels better.


----------



## DaretoDream

hi ladies! 25 weeks today :dance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay! Only 2 weeks and you're 3rd tri and 15 weeks until your dd!! Getting exciting now lol


----------



## natalie85

27 weeks tomorrow!! Wow!! 3rd tri!! Ahhhhhh scared!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Do you think Samira's gonna keep this thread going into 3rd Tri too or start a new one? :)


----------



## natalie85

i'm not sure i was wondering that, as whenever its started up after a while it will just end up here anyway!!!
x


----------



## Love_Krystal

25 weeks for me too!!! 

Congrats on 27 weeks Natalie!! Yay for 3rd trimester!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Well if she starts a third tri one- hope she posts the link here so i can follow easily!!!!

Hope you ladies all had a lovely weekend!!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Rip Riley Rae- what a beautiful name
Thinking of you and your family xoxo


----------



## natalie85

Has anyone else been suffering badly with dizziness? I'm going docs laterbut feel awful with dizziness thinking maybe low sugar as had a lucazade and felt better but it's back again??? Weird can't wait to go docs!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

i had that and needed to take iron tablets cause my iron was getting really low. have you had a blood test lately to check all your levels?


----------



## CharlieKeys

It could be low iron... but it could be low blood pressure too - if you haven't eaten/drunk any water then your blood pressure can drop, I think it's to do with everything pretty much going to the baby! :-/ Hope the Dr can help you a bit more!

I've had a pretty blah morning! The HV keeps telling me I need to put Stephen on a diet as he's putting on too much weight! :( It upsets me cause he's chunky but he's not fat and he's really long too! I've gotta start cutting everything down, but then I'm scared he'll get even more hungry/not settle - and I'm worried if we cut it down that he won't sleep properly during the night! urgh! (you might have all this to come ladies lol)! Sorry I'm ranting now! I also had Stephen kicking my belly so that feels a bit sore now too! Oh well! 

How's everyone elses day going? :D All good I hope!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh Charliekeys I wouldn't worry! I def wouldn't put him on a diet! Most doctors here don't worry unless they keep putting on weight once they walk! My niece is quite the lil chunk! And my friends son weighed 33 lbs at 6 mos old and was extremely fat but the dr's didn't worry, and by the time he was 2 he was skinny and now he is almost 5 and skinny as a rail! You be the mommy and do what you feel is right. Dr's do not always know more than you when it comes to your baby. You know Stephen. There is no sense in him
being hungry. Don't let them worry you! It'd be different if you stuffed him with ice cream and pastries! 

My weekend was good. I've been very moody this week from angry to absolutely crying my eyes out over silly things like my bra's & cute panties not fitting nicely anymore...I think my horomones have just been crazy! Not to mention I have been exhausted with my job which is on my feet and high paced plus working on our new house on my
off days! I've been in quite a frenzy! Things are slowly coming together! 
This morning I am being laZy. I only work from 11-2 or 3 pm so instead of getting up to do housework .. I've just been laying around! 

On a funny note yesterday DH was givin me a back massage in the afternoon and I fell asleep and he was cuddling me bc I was cold (bc my shirt was off from the massage) well I woke up ... and this eventually led to us DTD :) ... Right as it was over DH says "oh no! don't look out the window" (we haven't gotten blinds or curtains up yet) and I said what? .... Well the real estate people had come to show the house next door to ours that is for sale :) hahaha so there were 2 cars of people milling about! ... So it was embarrassing but funny...at least we won't have to worry about new neighbors yet! But I think we will be getting curtains! 

How has you all's week been?


----------



## DaretoDream

Charlie- if you HAVE to put him on a diet, i would save the larger meal for before bed- or cut the others down but not that one, so that he WILL sleep through the night. Sorry hun, sometimes they don't know best, but- why not get a second opinion since it's bugging you so much?


----------



## natalie85

I've got my 28 week bloods being done tomorrow (as long as I get out of work on time!) I've been feeling awful all day and part of yest so wondering if maybe coming down with something?!? Could cry feel so rubbish and 8hours on feet at work doesn't help!!! :( sorry could moan but I won't!!! Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie i hope you feel better- maybe you should try to get someone to take you if you still feel rubbish- no sense you doing all of that and losing bloods when you already don't feel good.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Charlie- I can't believe someone is telling you to put a 6 month old on a diet!!! My son was so rolly polly at 6 months and now he's a string bean- pudgy babies=healthy babies as far as I'm concerned!

Natalie, sorry you're suffering from Dizziness, that must be scary- good luck!

I can't believe we are talking about the third tri- WOW time is flying!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks girls! I've just posted about it in babyclub and they said to measure his length and his length is also on the 91st (nearly 98th) centile.... so I think he's in proportion! She's not my real HV just hte one who weighs him, so I might give her a call tomorrow!

and Krystal - did they actually see the deed going on? ha ha how embarassing! That truly is a 'welcome to the neighbourhood' hey! 

Natalie - there are a lot of bugs coming down at the moment! It's cause the weather's starting to warm up and then cools down and then warms up again! I'm sure they'll be able to help you tomorrow and tell you if it's baby-related or bug-related :( Are you still moving down this way by the way?

Oh and does anyone keep getting random bouts of pins and needles in their hands? (only right hand so far) it's weird?!


----------



## natalie85

i went docs basically they have said a. i am over doing it, b. could be anemia so getting bloods done tomorrow!! i think some of it is partly stress....
i've been signed off for a week and told total rest, and to go back if it gets worse!! 
i think im gonna have to make my own way to get bloods done, DH working! gonna take mars bar or summin incase get faint!!
Yeah Charlie still planning on moving over this is why been so stressed been one prob after another!!! was meant to be this week but realistically looking at early may, which means paying another months rent grrr!!!
I cant belive they are saying he is overweight in pics he looks perfect!!! 
hahahaha lovekrystal thats made me giggle!!! :rofl:
oh pins and needles yes all the time in my left hand mainly!!!! had it ffrom the start really!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh nice chillaxed week! :D Bet it gets boring after a while though! 

and ahh that's just one less thing you need stressing you out! I'd let your DH just deal with it all ;) 

and Thank you :D


----------



## natalie85

telling me been a total nightmare!!!! will be sooooo glad when we finally move!!! its been nothing but stress!!! 
yeah im going to be sooooooo bored..... so annnoying as i packed up all our dvds the other week!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

you might have to go rummaging about now! :D Ah well if you still fancy a coffee sometime def let me know when you've moved and are all settled :)


----------



## natalie85

yeah will do!!! by time we finally move will probs be on maternity LOL xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh sorry but my boob (yep not both just the one) is leaking - YAY!!! this never happened first time around and I couldn't BF properly :( sooooooo i'm hoping this is the sign that maybe my milk is here this time!! :D :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha yes I think they caught the end of it! It would have been hard to miss considering their cars were parked aimed directly at our window and we were in a quite obvious and blatant position! .. We didn't go out and ask what they saw though lol we were a little embarrassed to say the least and giggling like children! 

That's good charliekeys! Maybe you will be able to bf this time! Mine have been crusty occassionally and sometime have a little clear stuff but no major leakage yet. I wonder if/when that starts? I talked to my Mom today about all the things I was scared of, she had four of us naturally, so I figured she knew as well as anyone else, I was just afraid she would be shy about amswering bc she gets embarrassed easily. But she wasn't, she put my fears to ease a lot! 

Natalie I am sorry your having such a rough time :( I hope you get some much needed rest and feel better! (((hug)))


----------



## Mum2miller

just got back from my OB appt she is now weighing 750 grams, has anyone else been told a weight?


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies...I'm back! 

Tasha - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you and your family are doing okay and have good support, and that Riley is getting a lot of attention from her sister up there.

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh Batty!! How was your holiday?? :D

Krystal - you better hope they don't decide to move in next door! LOL I would love to have seen their reaction though if they did see what you were up too! tut tut in broad daylight too ;)


----------



## natalie85

Charlie thats awesome!! :D
Mumtomiller I never got told a weight so can't help u there!!
Welcome back batty!!! How was your holiday???

I'm still feeling awful today :( woke up feelin dizzy wasn't nice!!! Going to get bloods done in a min gonna get taxi don't fancy the bus feelin this rubbish!!! Probably going to sweat loads out there.... I'm not body confident enough to just go out in a tshirt at the mo, even got DH's on!!! Ahh well I think going to pick up some iron tablets just incase, see if they help at all!!! 
Hope u are all feeling ok!! Sorry to moan so much!! :)
Xxx


----------



## BattyNora

Hello! It was lovely thanks - so nice to get away. I treated myself to a couple of glasses of rose and it was so, so nice. Babs LOVED vegas - there was one machine that I LOVED (wheel of fortune) and every time it went off she'd go mental and kick away. I ended up winning $400 on that 25 cent machine - so I'm treating myself to a rocking chair for her room for those midnight feeds. I might as well be comfy. 

Also - this may make you all laugh. We drove four hours (eight there and back) from Vegas to the Grand Canyon....got there and it was SNOWING. Below is the picture we took - it's really all you could see! When we asked my dad if he's checked the weather forecast he said yes...but the silly sod had checked vegas and NOT the grand canyon! Moron!!! 

Had such a good time though...and feeling much, much better in mysefl! 

Oh And it's sunny today to so once I finish some work I'll be going and sitting with my laptop in the garden.

We bought Boo (little girls nickname now ...my parent gave it to her!) so much out there..kept seeing such cute things! Again, my parents were the main culprits. They're so excited about her it's lovely. 

I've been naughty and started bonding with a name - and not one that was on our list before holibobs. I can't get Megan out of my head...and when I talk to her have found it's slipped out a few times! I love Megan, and Meg and also know i'd call her Mog.......but I need to stop bonding with it! OH isn't 100% keen on it and we agreed to wait until she's born! Oops...naughty me.

Natalie - sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you feel much better soon. x
 



Attached Files:







GrandCanyon.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girls! sorry for the lack of postage! i have no int access over the weekend...well minus my phone which is too much of a pain to get on here lol sickness has gone thank god! it was horrible! was deffo a bug! still a bit bum sick but it will go soon i guess!! so time to catch up!!! 

Tasha such a lovely name!! so sorry for your loss again :( 

As for the thread....il just keep it this one but il change the name hehe! like nat said they move it here eventually (grr mods!) but i have a link at the top of my bar so i cant auto come here hehe!

eeeeeeeeek babyboyle hurry up time so you can test!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope its positive for you :D 

and heewwooooooooooooooo batty!!! glad you had fab holidays! i cant wait to have a break! last day at work on thurs till may!!!!!!!!!!1 gotta love bank hols! 

and chris is back now wooooooooooooo!!!!! i was so lost without him! i have a pic of him on my phone and every night id look at it and it would make me cry....my emotions were acting like i had been through a break up!!!! idiot LOL! 

Im having nightmares with my 4d scan! ive booked it for the 23rd (il be 27 weeks) but im scared that its too early as i want to try and get as much feature detail so im thinking of moving it but when shall i move it too!!!!! 28 weeks?! x


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie sorry you are still feeling rubbish!!! How awful!!!!

charlie- I'm getting the SAME thing in my right hand. It's odd! Happens more in the evening for me. 

have also started with charlie horses although I an stop them when it's happening- never had those in my life! Not so much fun. 

and starting to get even more restless at night. And getting tired again. 

ladies what week does third tri officially start?


----------



## xsarahbellax

DaretoDream said:


> ladies what week does third tri officially start?

27 weeks I think... that's what it says on here anyway!


----------



## ProudMommy26

SamiraNChris said:


> Hi girls! sorry for the lack of postage! i have no int access over the weekend...well minus my phone which is too much of a pain to get on here lol sickness has gone thank god! it was horrible! was deffo a bug! still a bit bum sick but it will go soon i guess!! so time to catch up!!!
> 
> Tasha such a lovely name!! so sorry for your loss again :(
> 
> As for the thread....il just keep it this one but il change the name hehe! like nat said they move it here eventually (grr mods!) but i have a link at the top of my bar so i cant auto come here hehe!
> 
> eeeeeeeeek babyboyle hurry up time so you can test!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope its positive for you :D
> 
> and heewwooooooooooooooo batty!!! glad you had fab holidays! i cant wait to have a break! last day at work on thurs till may!!!!!!!!!!1 gotta love bank hols!
> 
> and chris is back now wooooooooooooo!!!!! i was so lost without him! i have a pic of him on my phone and every night id look at it and it would make me cry....my emotions were acting like i had been through a break up!!!! idiot LOL!
> 
> Im having nightmares with my 4d scan! ive booked it for the 23rd (il be 27 weeks) but im scared that its too early as i want to try and get as much feature detail so im thinking of moving it but when shall i move it too!!!!! 28 weeks?! x

I've booked my 4D scan when I'm 27 +4. I asked the sonographer when is the best time to book and she said about 27/28 weeks. So I went half way lol. :)

Get well soon Nat!! x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Dare- on the forums the third trimester starts at 27 weeks I think. But my midwife said it starts at about 25 weeks. I get confused with the dates of trimesters to be honest lol, there's so many different sites telling you different dates. x


----------



## Ktree

Hellooo!

I'm Katie and I'm expecting my first baby on the 3rd of August! Never thought I'd get here, after a previous miscarriage and having endometriosis, but I am and I couldn't be more excited :) 25 weeks tomorrow, woop! 

K x


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie sorry you are still feeling rubbish!!! How awful!!!!
> 
> charlie- I'm getting the SAME thing in my right hand. It's odd! Happens more in the evening for me.
> 
> have also started with charlie horses although I an stop them when it's happening- never had those in my life! Not so much fun.
> 
> and starting to get even more restless at night. And getting tired again.
> 
> ladies what week does third tri officially start?

What's Charlie horses???? 
Oh it starts at 27 weeks as far as I know!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

DaretoDream said:


> have also started with charlie horses although I an stop them when it's happening- never had those in my life! Not so much fun.

I had no idea what this was until I was just googling the pain in my calves & saw that someone had referred to cramp as "Charlie Horse" How odd..?!

Anyways... I am getting terrible calf pain. At Aquafit last night a very lovely lady, who happens to be a masseuse, explained to me that it's caused by a build up of lactic acid, which can be worse in pregnancy due to hormones.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can't believe you had snow Batty! And now you're back how nice is the weather here! :)

Samira - we had our 4D done at 28 (or was it 29) weeks with Stephen and it was so good!!! He had proper chubby cheeks and he actually does look sort of like the 4D pic we got :) so I think at 27 weeks it will be similar to 28?

Has anyone had a fall recently? Me and OH stopped off for a drink at a pub on the way back from seeing my mum and as I came back from changing Stephen I fell and as I couldn't use my hands to stop I landed on both my knees really heavy :( They're all grazed up - baby will be ok right? It was just a fall to the knees not the belly? I'm a bit achey but I think that has to do with landing so hard lol! I'm so clumsy at the moment - anyone else seem to be extra clumsy??


----------



## ProudMommy26

CharlieKeys said:


> Can't believe you had snow Batty! And now you're back how nice is the weather here! :)
> 
> Samira - we had our 4D done at 28 (or was it 29) weeks with Stephen and it was so good!!! He had proper chubby cheeks and he actually does look sort of like the 4D pic we got :) so I think at 27 weeks it will be similar to 28?
> 
> Has anyone had a fall recently? Me and OH stopped off for a drink at a pub on the way back from seeing my mum and as I came back from changing Stephen I fell and as I couldn't use my hands to stop I landed on both my knees really heavy :( They're all grazed up - baby will be ok right? It was just a fall to the knees not the belly? I'm a bit achey but I think that has to do with landing so hard lol! I'm so clumsy at the moment - anyone else seem to be extra clumsy??

Aww, sorry to hear about your fall hun. I'm just the same, constantly losing my balance. Especially with my daughter in my arms. I'm sure the baby will be fine though. If you're worried, just mention it to your midwife/doctor just to make sure x


----------



## marie_wills

CharlieKeys said:


> Can't believe you had snow Batty! And now you're back how nice is the weather here! :)
> 
> Samira - we had our 4D done at 28 (or was it 29) weeks with Stephen and it was so good!!! He had proper chubby cheeks and he actually does look sort of like the 4D pic we got :) so I think at 27 weeks it will be similar to 28?
> 
> Has anyone had a fall recently? Me and OH stopped off for a drink at a pub on the way back from seeing my mum and as I came back from changing Stephen I fell and as I couldn't use my hands to stop I landed on both my knees really heavy :( They're all grazed up - baby will be ok right? It was just a fall to the knees not the belly? I'm a bit achey but I think that has to do with landing so hard lol! I'm so clumsy at the moment - anyone else seem to be extra clumsy??

I slid on a rug and fell, landed on my knee's but put my hands down too to stop me from falling full on my stomach, baby seems ok - i'm guessing so because he's still a little wriggler, it did worry me though.


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> natalie sorry you are still feeling rubbish!!! How awful!!!!
> 
> charlie- I'm getting the SAME thing in my right hand. It's odd! Happens more in the evening for me.
> 
> have also started with charlie horses although I an stop them when it's happening- never had those in my life! Not so much fun.
> 
> and starting to get even more restless at night. And getting tired again.
> 
> ladies what week does third tri officially start?
> 
> What's Charlie horses????
> Oh it starts at 27 weeks as far as I know!!Click to expand...

Charlie horse is when your leg cramps up really bad- never had them before pregnancy but i've known many people who DO get them, and i knew a pregnant girl who got them all the time but only during her pregnancies. She was telling me her dr. said eat bananas. And this is the first week i haven't had one a day and they started when i stopped. So i need to get some more.




xsarahbellax said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> have also started with charlie horses although I an stop them when it's happening- never had those in my life! Not so much fun.
> 
> I had no idea what this was until I was just googling the pain in my calves & saw that someone had referred to cramp as "Charlie Horse" How odd..?!
> 
> Anyways... I am getting terrible calf pain. At Aquafit last night a very lovely lady, who happens to be a masseuse, explained to me that it's caused by a build up of lactic acid, which can be worse in pregnancy due to hormones.Click to expand...

Yeah they're awful! BUT if you feel it coming, curl your toes and point everything up towards your body. However when i'm half asleep i can't remember so i just curl my toes towards and away because i can't focus and wiggle my feet and break it before it gets too bad.



CharlieKeys said:


> Can't believe you had snow Batty! And now you're back how nice is the weather here! :)
> 
> Samira - we had our 4D done at 28 (or was it 29) weeks with Stephen and it was so good!!! He had proper chubby cheeks and he actually does look sort of like the 4D pic we got :) so I think at 27 weeks it will be similar to 28?
> 
> Has anyone had a fall recently? Me and OH stopped off for a drink at a pub on the way back from seeing my mum and as I came back from changing Stephen I fell and as I couldn't use my hands to stop I landed on both my knees really heavy :( They're all grazed up - baby will be ok right? It was just a fall to the knees not the belly? I'm a bit achey but I think that has to do with landing so hard lol! I'm so clumsy at the moment - anyone else seem to be extra clumsy??



I haven't fallen anytime recently but did once in february- same thing, fell on my knees and hands but was terrified because then i couldn't remember if belly touched the ground or not- it was bad. But i had a mw appt the following week and felt much better after. BUT- if i fell this far in my pregnancy, i think i would call my mw and see if i could get in and just hear the hb if you don't have a home doppler. I think i'd just be too scared. But that's just me! i freak out over things like that now.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well I've been getting braxton hicks all night! I think it's just the shock though, cause I couldn't put my hands down to save myself as I was too worried about dropping him lol! Don't you just love having no balance!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ahhhhh you ladies and your big tummies!!! Charlie - you finding them uncomfortable?!

Im getting impatient with myself!! POAS again today, again, wayyyyy too early and BFN obviously.. DTD last night and it felt really different, like much more sensitive and deep (tmi sorrryyyy!!) and then the ******* only pulled out at the wrong moment!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! i could of fucking strangled him!!!!!! (ok, still could lol!!!) GRRR!!!!!

Again today, ate breakfast which i dont usually do, had my toast, then felt really sick.. fed up with thinking im pregnant and thinking that im not going to have a BFP this month.. FINGERS CROSSED though!! :S xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep really uncomfortable! :( OHs gone to sleep so he's not worried ha ha! If they're still hurting tomorrow I'll phone the midwife! 

Ahh I hope you get your bfp! How early was it to test??


----------



## BabyBoyle

***IF*** i have regular cycles, AF is due on saturday.. so im assuming its too early to test (ok well im HOPING its too early) or i OV later than i thought!!!! :S xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I guess it depends on if it's an early stick or not :-/ if it's normal I'd test a few days after sat - lines likely to be darker then! But if you can't wait until next week test sat lol! If it's not what you want just means more practising ;) who can complain with that lol!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Fingers crossed Babyboyle!!!
I found the Asda pregnancy tests were the better ones to use. I found out 6 days before my period with one of those. Plus they're cheaper too. I've spent loads on pregnancy tests, first response, clear blue etc. But Asda has always been the best one, when the others don't show up the two lines or cross.
Really hope you get your BFP soon :thumbup:


----------



## natalie85

Charlie how are your bh's today??
Fingers crossed for sat for u babyboyle xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey Natalie - they seemed to have stopped and he's back to moving around! So I'm just glad it wasn't anything more than BH - have you had them?


----------



## natalie85

Aww glad to hear it!!!
Hmmm i think I had one.... Not too sure just felt like stomach tightened a bit but then went really quickly but that was a week ago and nothing since... So not convinced that it was... Haha xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Welcome Ktree :) 

and donna signs are sounding good! ahhh how exciting! just remember not to be too deflated if it isnt to be, your still very early on in the trying :) but i wont think like that PMAPMA!!! 

3rd tri is 27 weeks i think, i moved there today though! bit erly but i feel ready now :D xxx


----------



## Twilighter<3

Ive got my 4D scan on Saturday when i will be 25+6, i asked when i booked when is best to have it an they said between 25-30 weeks and because of all the bank hols this was all we could do, im worried now its too early and i should have waited a couple weeks??? what do u think?xxx


----------



## natalie85

I've just posted this in 3rd tri need some advice please!!!!

Bloody dizziness!!!!
Ahhhh is anyone else suffering??? I feel bloody awful at the min, I went docs on monday ive had my bloods done yest, my blood pressure was fine they said I may have overdone it but I've been resting and it's not getting any better :( I'm sick of it now one min fine next min I just have to lie down it's soooo bad!!
Also when at docs I mentioned about thrush and she said to try pessory so I tried to put it in last night, didn't do it right, as this morn I had a check and it had come down and was mushy so cleared out what I could but have hip pain on right side? Baby still kicking so I know she is ok etc but I am a bit worried!!! Any ideas???


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies!

Natalie, sorry about the dizziness, maybe its low iron? 

Samira I am sure your 4D scan will be amazing. We coudl see so much at 24 weeks, i am sure by 27/28 weeks its so much clearer!

Batty Welcome back and glad you had a ncie holiday!

BabyBoyle, Fingers crossed for an Easter BFP!!

So I had a check up at the midwife and gynea today, and mom and baby are doing fine! So no more bedrest for me! Yay!


----------



## DaretoDream

Babyboyle- fx'd for you hun!!! :dust: !!!!! 

Natalie- i know they say that dizzyness can be totally normal for some women- i know i get really bad headaches right before a growth spurt. Maybe something like that is going on? I have no idea but i know i got a touch of it in first tri- Maybe that's all that's going on. Just a growth spurt? Whatever it is, you need to keep resting yourself hun! Fx'd you feel better soon.

Woke up 40 minutes prior to my alarm because of baby kicking so hard!!! It was nice to feel her and it was very cool but couldn't she have waited until like 5 minutes before the alarm? lol.


----------



## TaNasha

Charlie how are you feeling after your fall?


----------



## SamiraNChris

yay ive booked my scan! well moved the date...was so difficult to get a date!!!!!!!! i couldnt do the original sat coz OH is working all over bank hol weekend now :( and then i couldnt do the week day late dates they do as im fishing and then they were full...then my mum couldnt do another late date as its her wedding anni and then MIL was away the sat after........so nopw its booked for the 11th May at 7.35 pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! il be 29+5 so still gives room for a re-scan if baby isnt cooperative yay!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

OH OH OH OH EVEN MORE GOOD NEWS! I just got the 100% confirmed ive been picked for the magazine article!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooop im so excited! and scared LOL .................me in a bikini right now isnt amazing! gona have to start exfoliating, wax the bush i have growing....which i cant even see, tan! OMG! x


----------



## TaNasha

Yay for you Samira! I am sure you look absolutely fabulous in a bikini! 

And get OH to do the bush, I have given up trying to do it myself , think I might just let it go wild untill 38 weeks and then Ill book a wax, eek!


----------



## BabyBoyle

AHH awesome news Samira!! I did my hollywood yesteray, i dunno how id cope trying to wax with huge bump haha!!!!

Tanasha - LOL!!!! Thats one thing i regret about when M was born, i let it "be" for a while, planning on full wax before she was born, and the amounts of times those midwives saw my hairy minnie i gave up being embarrassed hahahahhahahaha!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

AHH awesome news Samira!! I did my hollywood yesteray, i dunno how id cope trying to wax with huge bump haha!!!!

Tanasha - LOL!!!! Thats one thing i regret about when M was born, i let it "be" for a while, planning on full wax before she was born, and the amounts of times those midwives saw my hairy minnie i gave up being embarrassed hahahahhahahaha!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw poor Natalie! I get really sick too during growth spurts & get dizzy & stuff, but I don't know :( I hope you feel better soon! 

BattyNora, glad your holiday went well! :) I am sure it was a nice break! I like the name Megan :) 

Samira, congrats!!! I am sure you'll be beautiful in the magazine! You'll have to post pics once it comes out since I'm in the states and have no way of seeing your moment of fame! Haha I am sure you'll look amazing in a bikini! Lol @ waxing ... I'm scared of waxing, but I can shave it bare, but now I can't see it, even with my best effort so I just do it blindly and try to feel and make sure it's done, I already told DH if I got so big I couldn't reach anymore then he would have to do it! I hate hair! I even shave the fine hairs off my arms, & now I have fine hairs covering my belly!! Dh thinks it's funny, I don't know if I should shave it or not but most say it falls off after baby is born! I sure hope so! 

Babyboyle good luck! 

Today is my day off and it's storming, so I've basically wasted the day away, but it's nice to relax! ... I have been starving today though! I could eat and eat and eat! Baby boy is moving like crazy the past few days too, very strong movement, like I can feel when he drags his arm or leg againsts me or when his butt is sticking out way down low! He has been active though! 

Yay for people starting to move to 3rd trimester!!! Only a couple weeks for me! I am ready!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tanasha - yeeeep I'm ok, knees bruised, back aches but everything seems fine today :) Just got to be extra careful walking now lol! Glad to hear you're off your bedrest! Did you find it started to get a bit boring? 

Natalie - try not to take extra iron tablets until you know it is low iron - I've heard taking extra iron when you don't need it can be dangerous?! Is it any better now though? :( Baby might be pressing on a nerve or something that might be causing it! 

Samira - yay for the magazine :D - What one is it? Do you know when it might be out :D 

And talking about waxing/shaving - I'm like Krystal - I shave blindly just hoping I've got it all :haha: - then about 2 weeks before I gave birth first time around I let it grow a bit, then when my hind waters went I was in the bath shaving away before the midwife took a look! And then, you have no chance of shaving for ages after - too sore and too tired lol :)


----------



## natalie85

i've ordered some preganacare so hopefully that will come tomorrow as i cant find any in cupboard at the min!!
samira how exciting!! well done!!!
TaNasha im so glad your off bed rest must be a relief!!
Lovekrystal your storms sound scary!!!!! no chance of tornadoes?!
with shaving i have so far been doing it from memory, and feel your way around lol!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

No just thunderstorms today, sounds scary but not too dangerous. This is one of our tornado seasons though so we've been having those a lot. The last one last week touched down about 20 mins north of here then again 10 minutes south, but not here. Hopefully no tornadoes this week though, just rain. Made for a nice nap though! 

Lol that's what I do feel my way around, works out ok my only worry is if I'll still be able to reach it at the end lol


----------



## natalie85

eak hopefully i can still reach.... scary thoughts!!
i used to hate thunderstorms, im better with them now!! i would be soooo scared of tornadoes i wouldnt know what to do!!!! xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well the thunderstorms here can be just as bad as tornadoes... Straight line winds up to 90 mph tonight! ... I just worry bc my new house has 4 Very large trees next to it or close and I'm scared they are going to fall on the house! We get a quote tomorrow to get rid of them, but I'm afraid we won't be able to afford it! We will see I suppose! Tornadoes do scare me some, they've been around my whole life & I've seen the damage they've done, like last week it tore up the entire main highway my brother lives off of but didn't hit his place, but i've yet to have a close personal encounter with one ... And I pray I never do!! 

I can't sleep now bc of the storms! But baby Silas is moving like crazy as well :) he is moving harder and getting longer bc I can feel his arms and legs at the same time both on opposite ends of me! I think he is practicing karate or something!!! It still startles me to feel him move ESP so hard, I always jump! Oh well at least he is keeping me company thru the storm! DH & my dog Stella are both sound asleep! Haha


----------



## mommyjuly2011

Hello everyone! I am due on *July 24th *with a Baby GIRL! Congrats to all.
:flower:


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hi and welcome MommyJuly :) We're pretty close in due date- only 3 days apart!

How is everyone doing today? Can't believe what gorgeous weather it is at the moment :) Hope it stays like this for a good while yet- I'm off work from tomorrow until a week on Tuesday :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Just spent ages catching up! Been a bit busy to get on here lately 

Charlie- sorry to hear you had a fall! I too have been super clumsy! Feels like I can't walk straight lol I'm sure if you didn't catch your belly the bubba will be fine!

Natalie- hope you get this dizziness sorted out. I've been very lightheaded and weak this last week.. Getting my iron levels checked too. I was a vegetarian for years and years ans even tho I now eat meat I am constantly struggling with anemia. I wouldn't take iron until your sure tho, purely coz it makes you (well me anyway) so so constipated!

So I had an interesting weekend. Saturday night I woke about midnight with severe intense pain accross my chest and I was struggling to breathe. Pain was so bad i was in tears. Luckily I was staying at my mums for the night and she took me to the hospital.. Went straight up to the labour ward to be checked out. I was terrified and convinced myself something was wrong with the twins... After a couple of hours I was told that what I had experienced was nothing more than bad indigestion! I was so embarrassed, but it was pretty funny really lol... I didn't think indigestion could be that painful! Not all bad coz I got to hear the bubs heartbeats again..

I've been having terrible cramps in my bum and legs in the middle of the night too! Very annoying and uncomfortable!

I have also been getting pain really bad under my right rib at the front and all the way round to my back.. So bad sometimes, yesterday I had to lay down in the middle of target! Very embarrassing! Anyone else have this? Not too concerned about the twinkles coz they are so so active lately! I'm sure they are fine.. The pain is ok if I lay down, but I can't just lay down for the rest of my pregnancy!

After a number of lengthy discussions with my ob, I have decided to go with an elective cesarean for the twins birth.. Absolutely terrified but I'm told it is the less risky option for the babies.. Twin two in particilar.. Had a lot of negative comments from dh sisters.. Its like they think its taking the easy way out.. Dont think they realise it is major surgery and i wouldnt have even considered it unless it was seen as necessary! Really upsets me that im trying to do whats best for my babies and im being judged! Has anyone had 
cesarean and can offer any advice? It will be booked for 37 weeks which is full term
For twins.. So 14 weeks left!!

Oh and samira that's so exciting! I bet you'll look gorgeous!

Xox


----------



## TaNasha

Morning mommies!

It feels like a Friday today and we have a 4 day weekend ahead, woohoo! 

How is everyone? Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?

I had my babyshower yesterday! My best friend is moving back to the UK this weekend, and so she planned it all before she leaves, sneaky lil thing! I got so many nice things, and my work even pitched in and got me a designer nappy bag i really wanted!


----------



## BattyNora

I'm knackered! Didn't get out of bed until about 10 and still on the sofa in my PJs doing as little work as possible!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hey! its pregnancy and birth mag, she is calling me on Monday now to do an over the phone interview and then i go down to the shoot (or up shall i say...i cant go down any more being south....!) on the 4th may! they pay for travel expenses for me and 1 other person so im takin the old dear as chris is busy busy working! nice day out with the mother though! 

ooooooooh i love storms! my fav is with lightning! i think id be a bit scared with tornado scares though! ur v brave krystal!!! do you get bad tornados in alabama? 

Welcome mommyjuly!!! i dare you to try catch up  cant believe we are on over 200 pages!!!! chatterholics! 

Urgh waitin the weather depresses me at the mo! its so beautiful 24 degrees here today and im stuck in my office with no windows!!! all my windows go out into the corridors :( so the only time i know its nice is when i nip out to my car or something! last day at work today though and then its a nice loooooooooooooong break!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to nip in on tuesday buit only for an hour then no work till the 3rd eeeeeeeeeek! i will try and get on here but no net at home at the mo so i may have to love u and leave you for a week! :(((

TTC im so sorry about what you went through but how exciting that you know when your babas are gona be here!!!!!!!!!!! super exciting!!!!! 14 weeks will fly!!!!! 

awww tanasha yay to the baby shower! i cant wait for mine, i have no idea about it other than its happening!!!!! did u play any games? im so excited for mine hehe! x


----------



## xsarahbellax

SamiraNChris said:


> its pregnancy and birth mag

Ooooh that's my fave! Going to go to WH Smith at lunch actually & see if the May issue is out yet!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hey TTC, just wanted to let you know that I had an emergency c-section with my son and although it was the scariest moment of my life, I had a fairly easy recovery and the scar can't be seen when I'm wearing a bikini. Don't listen to anyone tell you its the "easy" way... you have to do what you and the doctors think is best for the babies! Let me know if you have any specific questions about c-sections, I'm happy to share!


----------



## natalie85

I've had my bloods cone back all clear, so I guess I was over doing it? But it's still not much better.... So now I don't know?!?! I thought If I'd overdone it a few days of rest I would be better? 
TTC DH FIFO I am veggie too I dont think I could ever go back to meat!!! Have u seen your doc or midwife about it? Hope your results come back ok! U must let me know how u get on!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - Maybe baby's just pushing on a nerve or a blood vessel? If any stuff like that is compressed then it can lead to dizziness etc? :-/ I bet it's well annoying you didn't get any difinitive answers! 

TTC - ignore people's comments! The majority of twins (especially identical) have to be born by C-section! If your DR thinks this is the safest way - then he wouldn't tell you to go ahead with surgery if it wasn't in all of your best interests!!


----------



## BattyNora

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hey TTC, just wanted to let you know that I had an emergency c-section with my son and although it was the scariest moment of my life, I had a fairly easy recovery and the scar can't be seen when I'm wearing a bikini. Don't listen to anyone tell you its the "easy" way... you have to do what you and the doctors think is best for the babies! Let me know if you have any specific questions about c-sections, I'm happy to share!

You just made me think that you JUST had one with this little 'un. I think my heart stopped a whole beat then...!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

BattyNora said:


> TTCNumbertwo said:
> 
> 
> Hey TTC, just wanted to let you know that I had an emergency c-section with my son and although it was the scariest moment of my life, I had a fairly easy recovery and the scar can't be seen when I'm wearing a bikini. Don't listen to anyone tell you its the "easy" way... you have to do what you and the doctors think is best for the babies! Let me know if you have any specific questions about c-sections, I'm happy to share!
> 
> You just made me think that you JUST had one with this little 'un. I think my heart stopped a whole beat then...!!Click to expand...

i was the same hun! i had to double read! x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oops, sorry ladies- my first (about 2 1/2 years ago), I must have been in a hurry while typing!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

mommyjuly2011 said:


> Hello everyone! I am due on *July 24th *with a Baby GIRL! Congrats to all.
> :flower:

:wave: hello and welcome! congrats on your girl!!!! 



TTC DH FIFO said:


> So I had an interesting weekend. Saturday night I woke about midnight with severe intense pain accross my chest and I was struggling to breathe. Pain was so bad i was in tears. Luckily I was staying at my mums for the night and she took me to the hospital.. Went straight up to the labour ward to be checked out. I was terrified and convinced myself something was wrong with the twins... After a couple of hours I was told that what I had experienced was nothing more than bad indigestion! I was so embarrassed, but it was pretty funny really lol... I didn't think indigestion could be that painful! Not all bad coz I got to hear the bubs heartbeats again..
> 
> I've been having terrible cramps in my bum and legs in the middle of the night too! Very annoying and uncomfortable!
> 
> I have also been getting pain really bad under my right rib at the front and all the way round to my back.. So bad sometimes, yesterday I had to lay down in the middle of target! Very embarrassing! Anyone else have this? Not too concerned about the twinkles coz they are so so active lately! I'm sure they are fine.. The pain is ok if I lay down, but I can't just lay down for the rest of my pregnancy!
> 
> After a number of lengthy discussions with my ob, I have decided to go with an elective cesarean for the twins birth.. Absolutely terrified but I'm told it is the less risky option for the babies.. Twin two in particilar.. Had a lot of negative comments from dh sisters.. Its like they think its taking the easy way out.. Dont think they realise it is major surgery and i wouldnt have even considered it unless it was seen as necessary! Really upsets me that im trying to do whats best for my babies and im being judged! Has anyone had
> cesarean and can offer any advice? It will be booked for 37 weeks which is full term
> For twins.. So 14 weeks left!!


Love, i'm so glad you were ok and it was just indigestion!!! How funny that something like that could be so relieving that it wasn't anything serious! 

As for the sisters, it's really not up to them. this is what is best for you and the babies, and really- if they have nothing encouraging to say to you about it- tell them you don't want to hear about it! My mw told me from the beginning that if anyone gives me negative ANYTHING- stories, or anything, to just tell them to keep it to themselves and not to listen, because we don't need anymore stress.

So tell them you appreciate their opinions, but if they could keep the rest to themselves or something like that. you don't need the stress. you have double the baby to take care of. 

I personally am afraid of c-sections. But, i have known a few ladies who have had them and they LOVED it and actually did it again after because they thought it was great. And no way of giving birth is easy. Something is being opened abnormally in some way to get those babies out. :hugs:



TaNasha said:


> Morning mommies!
> 
> It feels like a Friday today and we have a 4 day weekend ahead, woohoo!
> 
> How is everyone? Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?
> 
> I had my babyshower yesterday! My best friend is moving back to the UK this weekend, and so she planned it all before she leaves, sneaky lil thing! I got so many nice things, and my work even pitched in and got me a designer nappy bag i really wanted!


So glad you had the shower! and that you got the nice nappy bag!!! So happy for you!!! 



SamiraNChris said:


> hey! its pregnancy and birth mag, she is calling me on Monday now to do an over the phone interview and then i go down to the shoot (or up shall i say...i cant go down any more being south....!) on the 4th may! they pay for travel expenses for me and 1 other person so im takin the old dear as chris is busy busy working! nice day out with the mother though!
> 
> Urgh waitin the weather depresses me at the mo! its so beautiful 24 degrees here today and im stuck in my office with no windows!!! all my windows go out into the corridors :( so the only time i know its nice is when i nip out to my car or something! last day at work today though and then its a nice loooooooooooooong break!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to nip in on tuesday buit only for an hour then no work till the 3rd eeeeeeeeeek! i will try and get on here but no net at home at the mo so i may have to love u and leave you for a week! :(((


that is so awesome about the mag love!!! :) Make sure to rest during that week!!!



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Oops, sorry ladies- my first (about 2 1/2 years ago), I must have been in a hurry while typing!!!

HA! i was thinking the same thing-my jaw dropped open! didn't know there was any concern!!! Glad to hear it wasn't this one. Make sure baby knows it's not time yet!


----------



## natalie85

I spoke to my mw today she says dizziness is very common in pregnancy and there isn't anything u can do for it so lovely ladies I hope none of u get it as it knocks u for six as the saying goes!!! All she said is to make sure u eat and drink enough!!! Other than that not much u can do!!! I'm very glad I'm taking my maternity early I think I only have 3-4 weeks left at work as to be honest while being signed off I've actually felt I don't have any energy at the min!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

ok this is my post to say bye bye for a week or so!!!!!!!!the time has come for my miwwions of days off!!!!! well....11!! 

il still be on FB though as this is on my mobily so if anyone hasnt got me...add me...samira magrabi :) 

hope u all have a fab bank holiday weekend and easter :D muchos love!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have a nice holiday!!! :)


----------



## natalie85

https://www.cowandgate.co.uk/pregnancy/common_health_worries/article/dizziness


----------



## eeyore123

Hello Ladys! 
My little man is due the 25 th july :blue: .............. he is my 1st mid-summer baby outta all mine....... and to be honest i panic about what clothes i should buy........ with all my others it was all in one coat, cardigans, blankets, socks etc. ..........


----------



## natalie85

eeyore123 said:


> Hello Ladys!
> My little man is due the 25 th july :blue: .............. he is my 1st mid-summer baby outta all mine....... and to be honest i panic about what clothes i should buy........ with all my others it was all in one coat, cardigans, blankets, socks etc. ..........

Welcome!!! 
Hmmmm I'm not too sure on clothes other than shorts and tshirts maybe???


----------



## emily86

hope everyone has a lovely easter - weathers fab here bbq time! x


----------



## Hel_star

Hey everyone! I'm due 20th July, team pink (if they've got it right lol). Wish time would speed up!!!!! 89 days to go!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Hel_star said:


> Hey everyone! I'm due 20th July, team pink (if they've got it right lol). Wish time would speed up!!!!! 89 days to go!!!!

hello!!!! :hi:


----------



## CharlieKeys

God I hate this heat!!! :( The whole flat feels like a sauna and it doesn't help I can't turn the radiator off in the bathroom - as we share the boiler with the others next door (Oh's boss) and they STILL have heating on in this weather!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhh 

Anyone else just hot and can't cool down? lol .... looking forward to Labour in July/August! :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

oh my days yes im sooooo hot!! windows all open but our flat is also a sauna no breeeze or anything!!! sweating like a pig :( oh yeah..... cant wait for july all the heat and ahhh :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

maybe it's time to invest in an air conditioning unit or... a fan! lol I'm def gonna buy one of those mini ones to use in labour!


----------



## natalie85

I've got a rotary long style fan but I think its packed up ready for when we move :dohh: 
Yeah gonna get little portable one for labour got a feeling we gonna need it!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Send the heat this way! Its cool and rainy today, not what I would like to see at the end of April!


----------



## MiissDior

*

where on earth have i been that i havent seen this thread 
so many familar faces, how are you all?

Okiess... me
due aug 16th - csec booked for 2nd aug (to be confirmed 100%)
and im on team 

hope all you girls are good.. xx*​


----------



## natalie85

MiissDior said:


> *
> 
> where on earth have i been that i havent seen this thread
> so many familar faces, how are you all?
> 
> Okiess... me
> due aug 16th - csec booked for 2nd aug (to be confirmed 100%)
> and im on team
> 
> hope all you girls are good.. xx*​

:hi: hiya!!! How are u??? How comes u got a csec booked?? Xx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi to all the new faces!

Thanks everyone for your support. I know I shouldnt let other peoples opinions bother me.. But it's hard not to when it's family.

On a complete different topic, DH and his dad built me some shelves (like pigeon holes) in the babies room yesterday.. They are exactly what I wanted! Was so chuffed! Got so excited in fact that we decided to put the cots up too he he. Really dawned on me that were having twins when I seen two cots staring at me lol.
I'm a little confused about the mattress tho. The mattresses we bought are inner spring and have a waterproof layer on one side and the cotton on the other. We thought the waterproof side would come in handy! What can I put under the sheet to make that vinyl waterproof side more comfortable for the bubs? Was thinking just a mattress protector? One of the soft ones.. So hard trying to figure out exactly what complies with the SIDS guidelines! Any suggestions??

Glad everyone seems to be having a nice Easter! Lovely weather here too!

Xoxo


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Oh and Natalie I'm glad your bloods came back normal! I will let you know once i get mine done next week :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welcome all the new faces!! 

Ahhh you all don't have air conditioning!!!! I've been so hot bc our central heat and air system isn't installed yet at the new place, but it's pretty much a standard here for homes and apartments to all have their own heat & a/c systems built in! It gets so how here tho in the 90's-100*F in summer... It's already in the mid 80's. We have been relying on our ceiling fans for now!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think it's getting to the point where most homes in the UK will get air conditioning! It seems to be getting warmer and warmer every year!! It's 27 degrees here today which is.... 81*F :( Only spent 15 mins in the garden with Stephen cause it was so hot lol! 

What temperature does it get up to in the US over July/August??


----------



## Love_Krystal

It's been about 80-88 degrees here this week ... 86 today I think ... July august it's high 90's sometimes into the 100's. That's good uk is getting a/c haha I would be miserable ... I am hoping our unit gets put in, in the next couple weeks before it gets hotter or more humid! Humidity makes the heat so much worse, but I am sure it's bad there too wth all the rain/cloudiness y'all have! I think we are just a little spoiled with luxuries we take for granted here in the US!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> I think it's getting to the point where most homes in the UK will get air conditioning! It seems to be getting warmer and warmer every year!! It's 27 degrees here today which is.... 81*F :( Only spent 15 mins in the garden with Stephen cause it was so hot lol!
> 
> What temperature does it get up to in the US over July/August??

yeah Krystal is right- it can get bad. I know that usually the last week of july- first week of august here is usually like 90-100 and that horrible dry heat. So bad you usually don't want to go outside. And of course thats when we're due. :haha:

Figures! 

It's chilly here today- i mean it's like 70 something i think but rainy and a bit windy so it feels colder than it is!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Our heat wave seems to be tailing off now! We've got thunder and it's lovely the temperature has dropped or there's a breeze - either way it's soooooooo cool!! :D

:haha: I blame our OH's for getting us pregnant where we have to give birth in the summer! lol


----------



## Emma 21

CharlieKeys said:


> God I hate this heat!!! :( The whole flat feels like a sauna and it doesn't help I can't turn the radiator off in the bathroom - as we share the boiler with the others next door (Oh's boss) and they STILL have heating on in this weather!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Anyone else just hot and can't cool down? lol .... looking forward to Labour in July/August! :dohh:

yep its awful cuz im so exhausted from the heat and bump all the time that i feel like i am depriving my boys of attention cuz i wanna sleep when they wanna go the park


----------



## Emma 21

waheyy the nursery is nearly finished and it is gorgeous


----------



## MiissDior

natalie85 said:


> MiissDior said:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> where on earth have i been that i havent seen this thread
> so many familar faces, how are you all?
> 
> Okiess... me
> due aug 16th - csec booked for 2nd aug (to be confirmed 100%)
> and im on team
> 
> hope all you girls are good.. xx*​
> 
> :hi: hiya!!! How are u??? How comes u got a csec booked?? XxClick to expand...

*hello 
im good thanks, jus fretting mad over lack of movement today

how are you?


my 1st baby was stillborn at 42wk
so my son was born by elective c-sec early soo this time round
because of my SB and my CS with my son, also both babies were low birth weights and my reduced movement in both pregnancys
they want baby out early again this time and inducing me is too much of a risk with my track record, so its another csec, which i am happy with.. xx​*


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D 24 Weeks Yay


----------



## xsarahbellax

Emma 21 said:


> waheyy the nursery is nearly finished and it is gorgeous

Ooooh any photos??


----------



## CharlieKeys

MissMummy2Be said:


> :D 24 Weeks Yay

Happy v day :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy vday missmummytobe!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad things are cooling down a little chaliekeys! .... Emma that's wonderful!! I want to see pictures too!! 

DH is still working on remodeling Silas' closet & then I'm waiting for the central heat and air system to go in so it can circulate the air for a few days or a week or so & help move out a lot of the dust etc before we put baby Si's furniture up! I'm excited! I can't wait to do it, but I'm really obsessed with it being clean and ready first!! 

SIL & BIL brought us some wee onesies and sleepers that belong to our niece (our baby is due her first bday) they were all white and nuetral colored :) so precious though to hold something so tiny and think of putting my wee little one in it! :) I can't waittt!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's weird when looking at newborn clothes! You can't believe something so tiny can fit in them! 

Still can't believe how quick it's going! :) Krystal - you're 3rd tri next week!! The final countdown lol! :)


----------



## Emma 21

xsarahbellax said:


> Emma 21 said:
> 
> 
> waheyy the nursery is nearly finished and it is gorgeous
> 
> Ooooh any photos??Click to expand...

not yet but will be later cuz it aint finished decorating yet. complete tonight just wallpapering. i love it and have gone all gaga lol


----------



## natalie85

MissMummy2Be said:


> :D 24 Weeks Yay

Happy v day!!!!


----------



## natalie85

*hello 
im good thanks, jus fretting mad over lack of movement today

how are you?


my 1st baby was stillborn at 42wk
so my son was born by elective c-sec early soo this time round
because of my SB and my CS with my son, also both babies were low birth weights and my reduced movement in both pregnancys
they want baby out early again this time and inducing me is too much of a risk with my track record, so its another csec, which i am happy with.. xx​*[/QUOTE]

Awwww I just read your story :hugs: 
Must be scary for u!! Do u get extra montoring and scans?
Xx


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, just popping in to say i hope you all have a lovely easter!

We were busy with family today so i am so looking forward to only getting out of bed very late tomorrow! And maybe ill get DH to make us breakfast in bed!


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies, just popping in to say i hope you all have a lovely easter!
> 
> We were busy with family today so i am so looking forward to only getting out of bed very late tomorrow! And maybe ill get DH to make us breakfast in bed!

Happy Easter to u too!!! 
I am exhausted today!! And back to work tomorrow :( might go to bed now....


----------



## TaNasha

Oh no, dont you have a bank holiday?


----------



## DaretoDream

happy easter! Happy v-day!

and it's 26 weeks for Krystal & me!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> Oh no, dont you have a bank holiday?

Well I did have it booked off as holiday (I work in a supermarket) but as I got signed off sick my booked holiday gets cancelled so now I have to work it then have tues off for gtt then weds as day off then back in thurs and fri!! :(


----------



## MiissDior

natalie85 said:


> *hello
> im good thanks, jus fretting mad over lack of movement today
> 
> how are you?
> 
> 
> my 1st baby was stillborn at 42wk
> so my son was born by elective c-sec early soo this time round
> because of my SB and my CS with my son, also both babies were low birth weights and my reduced movement in both pregnancys
> they want baby out early again this time and inducing me is too much of a risk with my track record, so its another csec, which i am happy with.. xx​*

Awwww I just read your story :hugs: 
Must be scary for u!! Do u get extra montoring and scans?
Xx[/QUOTE]
*
its so scary i cant even begin to put into words, each day is a mini milestone, i panick and stress about everything its mad,

Yh i have amazing support from my consultant. 
iv all my growth scans pre-booked and i have scan everytime am in antenatal, atm im on weekly apps to clinic, we dont do measurements and est every week just scan for reassurance and doppler, also open door policy for me, when ever i want just walk into clinic, no app needed.. same goes for if im worried out of hours just ring up in advance to l&d and i can be checked out.. so hes im very lucky iv a good consultant.. 
had 15 scans already, am up thur for 24wk antental so prob end up been another scan at my app too.. xxx*​


----------



## natalie85

Quick question to those who have had gtt done
How long did it take I'm thinking go in have blood taken have sugary drink wait 2 hours have another blood taken then Its all done right??


----------



## natalie85

Oh wow I'm so pleased that u get such good care!!! I panic every day as it is but can't imagine what it must be like for u but so so so glad u get awesome care!! Must be lovely seeing your baby grow in each scan although scary at same time!!! Xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Happy Easter everyone!! Here is a picture of me and my little man at an Easter Egg hunt, sorry its so blurry, I hate my camera and I'm returning it tomorrow!!!
https://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7297/dscn0045cr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Emma 21

xsarahbellax said:


> Emma 21 said:
> 
> 
> waheyy the nursery is nearly finished and it is gorgeous
> 
> Ooooh any photos??Click to expand...

so the nursery is finally decorated after a lot of hard work and a couple of mishaps lol...dont ask?

what do people think. It is for our daughter Alexa Mae due the 11th July
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6









007.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5









008.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









009.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4









011.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Cute room Emma, I'm sure your LO will love it!


----------



## DaretoDream

emma- nursery looks lovely!!

natalie- as far as I know (i just read my paperwork) you need to allow like 90 minutes for the test- you drink the liquid then an hour later they take bloods. It looks like just one blood draw though. My paper says you should call and see if they want to schedule these types. Hope I don't have to make an appt. That seems ridiculous. Hope it's just the one draw!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ladies im out, damn witch came this morning, 3 days late, had me all excited stupid cow.....

:0(

lets PRAY FOR MAY!!!!!!! :0(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Emma- Love the nursery :) It's metoyou right?? 

Natalie - the GTT.... does the midwife book that for us? I don't think I had one with Stephen or when I moved to Watford at 28 weeks she never mentioned anything :-/ 

Babyboyle - GET dtd!!! lol We all wanna see you back here with a BFP! Are you going to do anything differently this time around?


----------



## BabyBoyle

i dunno!!! Its day 1 today, i have no idea about counting/charting/opk/temps etc, but wanna do something this month, looking into that fertileCM stuff, SOY etc, ill do anything this month!! ARGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.. Just started a thread in TTC about may flowers, so if any of u fancy giving advice then feel free to pop in there!!! :D

i know for a fact i OVd the 8 days that me n OH didnt DTD.. bugger. he was so poorly though, so hopefully he is well this month!! Im off all next week, and its his bday, id love to concieve on his birthday hahaha xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you tried those clearblue ovulation sticks? Someone said they were really handy!?


----------



## BabyBoyle

Nope, not tried anything!! Dunno where to start really, should get them instead of buying like ten pregnancy tests from boots every month haha..!!


----------



## natalie85

Yeah the midwife booked me in for it but I can't remember how long she said it would take?! I'm sure she said 2hours!?!?

Babyboyle! I'm sorry I remember I got very drunk at a friends gig, tore ligaments in my Neck got signed off work for a week and that whole week we dtd!!! I was using them ovulation sticks too which I found helped only needed to use them for that once cycle! So there's my advice get very drunk and dtd!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

BabyBoyle I am so sorry! Damn witch!

Did it take long to get pregnant before? We were trying for a long time so I know all about OPKs, temping, soy ect. But if there are no issues with you then i would say just have lots of sex and enjoy your man! All these OPKs and tests just adds extra pressure. And when your cm becomes EWCM dtd every day for 4 days if you can!


----------



## DaretoDream

baby boyle I used the opks from early pregnancy test.com and they were great. First cycle using them we got our bfp. Also used ferning microscope, (from same site) , preseed, ummm... But fx'd for you!! Of everyrhing I recommend the opks and preseed!!!! 

charlie- I called my lab today about the glucose thing. Mine is an hour and I can just walk in.i think it's weird and I really don't want to go but I'm doing it tomorrow to get it overwith. :(

wish me luck.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good luck daretodream! My glucose was suppos to be this fri but dr is out of the office so it's next fri the 13th ... I'd rather opt out of the test but people say it's a good thing so I'm going to do it I suppose. I just can't eat or drink when I wake up & it's a lil more than an hour bc u drink it & have blood taken an hour later. 

Aw babyboyle dumb witch! ... Oh well great excuse to DTD like crazy this month!! :) fx's for you!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Hey ladies! What is the GTT test? I've not even heard of it before....got midwife in a month too....

Had a lovely, but busy Easter weekend. Was lucky to have the sun shining so took pooch to the seaside where my nan lives for the night and it was a lovely weekend, topped off with BBQ last night.

We finally decided to tell people we're having a girl - such a relief!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Batty the gtt is glucose tolerance test u only need it if u have high bmi or history of diabetes x


----------



## DaretoDream

I would have LOVED to opt out, but they always act like thats not an option. So, i want to know how my other bloods are, so i figured to go with it. Up early because they open at 730 and it's usually a MADHOUSE so i figure get in get out- sooner i can have a nice breakfast right.

Woke up with a HORRIBLE charlie horse this morning too- it was the worst yet. Hurt so bad that then i had to pee, and walking even after it was gone, hurt for a bit. :(

You know i called the lab asking about the test yesterday- and the jerk i got said 'well which test is it' and i said my labwork says it takes about 90 minutes and he said "YEAH well there is NO SUCH TEST. it's either an hour or three." and i just said yeah ok.

He was really rude! Hope he's not the one here this am drawing bloods.


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> Batty the gtt is glucose tolerance test u only need it if u have high bmi or history of diabetes x

In the states they want you to take it no matter what. To make sure you aren't getting gestational diabetes. I have no history of either and they are still making me take it. :growlmad:


----------



## natalie85

Awww dare u have had quite a morning :( I hope Its improved a bit!!! :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yea that's why I have to have it too dare ... Just bc everyone does. That's sort of how they handle medical procedures here in the US ... They give something or test everyone to prevent the few that will have it. Like babies they give them all vitamin k (to clot their blood in case they need surgery anytime soon after birth), hepatitis B (just in case the mother has it or your 2 week old starts shooting up with drugs I guess?), and then ethromycin in their eyes (an antibiotic) that keeps baby from going blind if the mom has an STD.... And most of those things are state laws and you have to sign forms to opt out but they guilt you to death & then potentially have the chance of them calling state child services to come speak with you, even if you know you don't have hept B or any stds! :-/ a little crazy if you ask me!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Hope your testing goes well today Dare!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies

We are going to our 1st birthing class tonight! What a scary thought!

My stretchmarks are also horrible even though I am putting all kinds of oils and creams on, it just is not working!
My boobs have also all of a sudden popped out and i swear i am 2 cup sizes bigger. I had to go buy new bras over the weekend and got some nursing ones. DH finds it quite kinky that you pop it open and a nipple appears!


----------



## DaretoDream

tanasha I hope your class goes well!!!! I start mine next week. :) just another milestone in the wait right!!!

had my test this am- had to drink the liquid in 5 minutes- and then sit for an hour. Met another mama getting it done and we talked for a while which was nice. The drink wasn't bad either!!! I was relieved.

the guy had no trouble with my vein- got home and slept for like 30 minutes on the couch. Still tired but glad all is done! So ladies don't worry! It's easy. And I'm the biggest wimp with blood too and you will all be just fine :)

kyrstal- I don't think my hosp does the vitamin k- BUT I know they do the hepatitis. It scares me doing shots that young but dh wants it so- guess I will do it. So many shots and things for babies! It's a bit scary to me.


----------



## natalie85

Had my gtt done as well today! Was lucky had a lovely lady there who had hers done 30mins before me so just sat there and chatted the2hours went really quickly! I also had my midwife appoint had my anti d injection and she took my blood pressure it's really dropped!!! She said for me it's dropped quite dramitically in a week so she said explains why been dizzy!!! 
So after a long day going out for dinner tonight can't wait!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Quiet here??!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> Had my gtt done as well today! Was lucky had a lovely lady there who had hers done 30mins before me so just sat there and chatted the2hours went really quickly! I also had my midwife appoint had my anti d injection and she took my blood pressure it's really dropped!!! She said for me it's dropped quite dramitically in a week so she said explains why been dizzy!!!
> So after a long day going out for dinner tonight can't wait!!!!!

Glad everything went well for you too love!!! that's so great! What shot is that? And so glad your mw told you what is going on and WHY you've been so dizzy! did she recommend or say anything about it?


----------



## natalie85

So glad it's over and done with now!! U must be too!! I was dreading the fasting!!!!
The anti-D is because my blood type is negative! I must admit I'm not too sure what it all means to be honest must read up on it!!!
Erm she didn't really seem worried so that's good, she is a but erm ditsy!! She just said I need to make sure I drink lots!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare, glad the test wasn't so bad ... Which flavor did u drink? I've been nervous bc I hear it was gross but I like fruit flavored Popsicles and drinks right now so I was hoping it wouldn't make me sick! 

Natalie, really glad they figured out what's going on & glad ur test went well as well! 

It has been quiet on here! 

DH saw the baby moving my belly last night ... It was really cool and I was glad he FINALLY saw what I feel and see all day!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - the vitamin k injection doesn't hurt them, it's a quick prick in the heel and back to mummy :) and then you have the heel prick test a few days later - that was horrible but it's worth it all in the end 

Natalie - finally you know what's up :) bet that's A relief!!!


----------



## natalie85

Lovekrystal mine just tasted of pure sugar I had to drink it I one!! Wasn't tooooo bad!! I don't know how different it would be where u are!

Charlie such a relief I thought it had to be something!!! 

I am ready to Go bloody mad at solicitors today!!! I sent an email asking for an update on our move.... I get out of office email saying our solicitor is out of the office till 19th may!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Vicki_g

natalie85 said:


> I am ready to Go bloody mad at solicitors today!!! I sent an email asking for an update on our move.... I get out of office email saying our solicitor is out of the office till 19th may!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!

That's a generous holiday allowance! But we property solicitors are people who need holidays too... :( Their workload will (should...) have been left with a colleague, give the office a ring and ask who's dealing in their absence. If nobody's dealing with it, I'd want to know why bearing in mind the length of the absence. Certainly wouldn't happen in our place.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girls 

literally dropping in as I had to come into work again....on my day off and the magazine woman called me!!! il copy n paste my message from the board

Hope ur all ok and miss you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Girlies

I was lucky enough to be picked to do a bikini shoot with pregnancy and birth magazine for an article which is about how you are happier in your skin now you are pregnant and they are still looking for one girl and have asked me if i had any friends who fit the bill....what better place than BNB!!! 

so....you need to be between 20-30 weeks, this needs to be your first baby and you need to have something that you didnt like about your body which has got better / you are happy with now.

Example, my focus is on my skin and how my spots have vanished since being pregs. 

ummm i think thats about it! the shoot is on the 4th may and they pay for your travel expenses to get there. you get a hair and makeup makeover and they do the shoot and then you go into the mag appx june/july 

if your interested give me an email on here and il gicve you more details xx


----------



## BattyNora

Is anyone else getting LOADS of movement now all of a sudden! 

She just won't stop. Seriously, I think a grand total of about two hours yesterday from waking up and about three in the morning she wasn't wriggling around. My whole belly was moving and flicking from all directions! Hubby things we're going to have a very special girly because it looks like she's been trying to excape from me!!!


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Is anyone else getting LOADS of movement now all of a sudden!
> 
> She just won't stop. Seriously, I think a grand total of about two hours yesterday from waking up and about three in the morning she wasn't wriggling around. My whole belly was moving and flicking from all directions! Hubby things we're going to have a very special girly because it looks like she's been trying to excape from me!!!

awww thats lovely!! im getting more movements than i have been recently so im slowly getting there!!


----------



## TaNasha

Batty I have also had alot more movements, and my belly has also been abit lobsided, i think she might be snuggled up on 1 side?


----------



## estar

I am finally starting to get more movements too! Not a lot and nothing really ever strong...but definitely more noticeable :) The baby must be growing because my bump most definitely is!!!


----------



## natalie85

Tanasha it sounds like baby is comfy on one side I had this other day but she soon moved!!!
Awww estar I'm glad you are getting more movement too!! My bump is also getting big!!!! I was getting worried as this woman at work kept saying oh it's gonna be a big baby!! I was getting so upset and worried but mw said she seems to be a good size and where she has done the growth chart she has measured me at 28 weeks and the measurement was 28cm so that's got to be bang on target right?!!?! 
Xx


----------



## TaNasha

I'm also scared my bump is getting too big, I keep thinking i still have about 14 weeks to go, how much bigger can it get?!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I've been having lots of movements too! So exciting!! 

Our gtt here either taste like orange or lime I think :-/ they say hope u get the orange one but I don't know! 

We have terrible storms here today ... Tornado hit my neighborhood/street/backyard at 5 am this morning ... It's 745 now...Dh had just left the house and I was crying bc I was worried bc his dad had called to say storm was coming ... Well it hit within a half mile of him leaving he was still in the neighborhood...large trees fell all around our him trapping his truck where he couldn't go back or forward...he had to run home in the storm in the dark, waiting for lighting to flash so he could see to climb over trees and avoid power lines...he had to go all in the ditches and all sorts of craziness! He finally made it home and we were both in tears. Scariest day of my life. We were trapped at our house bc of trees and power lines down but we walked through the woods and my dad met us and helped us get to their house....the worst is suppose to hit at 2 pm and go as late as 10 pm. We have no power and lines and trees down so bad and in so many places that we may not have power for days or a week! Lots of our neighbors homes were hurt by trees and vehicles destroyed .. As well as some friends outside our neighborhood who had their homes destroyed. My dad is out trying to clean up trees with men in the neighborhood so we can get in an out and get DH's truck. It's calm for now but scary knowing it won't last. Pray for us if you pray, it's going to be scary riding out the storm in the darkness and I'm worried about people who are trapped in their cars and homes. Inwas so scared this morning I was going to put myself in preterm labor or hurt the baby bc I was so afraid. I slipped and fell and hurt my hip but otherwise I think baby and I are ok! Talk about an adventure at 5 am. I am so thankful that the Lord protected DH, had he left a second earlier or later he would have been killed by trees Falling on his car & I am thankful he protected me and baby Silas with the trees falling all around us!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh My Goodness Love-Krystal- I keep watching about all those storms on TV, how scary it must be! I will be keeping the whole of Tornado alley in my prayers, the storms seem so bad early this year, I wonder why!

On another note, I'm glad everyone's gtt tests went well, I have mine next week. I don't remember it being too bad, I think I remember the stuff tasting like Orange Soda, which I like.


----------



## natalie85

Lovekrystal that sounds sooooooo scary!!! Please please please stay safe!!! U and your family are all in my thoughts!! Please update us that u are ok as and When u can!! Xxx


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> I'm also scared my bump is getting too big, I keep thinking i still have about 14 weeks to go, how much bigger can it get?!

I think if u measure from where bra rests or just below to below belly button area(where bump stops) how many cm's is how many weeks u are...
I think that's how it works!!


----------



## TaNasha

OMG Love Krystal that sounds so scary! Stay safe! x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks! We are trying, it is sunny for now and the men are all doing clean up and clearing out the streets so people can get what they need before it hits again in 3 or 4 hours. I'm praying it passes over tonight ... I've lived in tornado area my entire life & always been afraid but never personally been involved. Knowing how quickly and unexpectantly I could have lost DH this morning or been killed is really frightening ... Had he been any faster or slower he would prob have had a tree fall on him... I try not to think about it and to only be thankful that God was gracious and protected us all. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers I will update as I can!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- mine was orange flavored! Similar to tang. Not bad! 

charlie- vitamin k injection can actually kill them. It's very rare but like any injection could have serious side effects. Did a bunch of research on it before. I don't think my hosp even does that one. But not positive. Either way- we will be getting it. It's just kind of scary they are so young and getting shots you know?

hope everyone is having a good day. I'm at work and it's hard to read on my cell! Sorry if I missed anything important!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Krystal - glad everyone is okay. It must have been so scary, and just make sure you stay safe and as calm as possible. 

Just decided when to officialy go on maternity leave - last official working day will be 21st July so that will make me 37+6. I do work from home though so I can really slow down whenever I need to - and in all honestly I'll be doing bits and bob up until she's here.

Have you all decided when you are finishing?

x


----------



## natalie85

i'm finishing may 19th i think, all dependant on when we move and if we have to pay another months rent etc bit complicated haha if i take a weeks holiday to move will finish around 26th may!!!
I cant wait as being on your feet in hot environment for 8 hours is exhausting!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - if the midwife thought you were having a big baby, she'd have said something... if you were measuring by 2 weeks + then you might be referred for growth scans! Stephen was always measuring 1 week ahead until 34 weeks and then he slowed down! So the fact you're bang on is perfect :)

Dare - it can kill them?? Really? I thought it was more dangerous NOT to have the injection? :-/ 

Krystal - Hope everyone's ok and that you and baby Silas and Dh are all kept safe! As well as everyone else there!


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie- yeah I was reading up on it actually because another bnb member told me about it. So I looked and yeah it can actually kill them. I think it's more about HOW it's given though. It's very rare but it does happen. 

my mother was telling me that when I was a toddler they gave me an injection and my head literally swelled and then finally went down. The dr couldn't explain it. Vaccines can cause all kinds of crazy things- but as long as we are prepared and know the risks usually we can spot signs.


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Natalie - if the midwife thought you were having a big baby, she'd have said something... if you were measuring by 2 weeks + then you might be referred for growth scans! Stephen was always measuring 1 week ahead until 34 weeks and then he slowed down! So the fact you're bang on is perfect :)


it just frustrates me when this one woman at work in particualar keeps looking at me and saying oh its gonna be a big baby!! i cant wait to say to her well actually she is measuring perfect size!! hahaha see what she says to that probably make a dig about my weight or summin lol :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

ladie I just got a call from the dr- I failed the gtt and now have to take the three hour fasting one. I am also borderline anemic. I'm pretty upset about this news.


----------



## natalie85

Awww dare :hugs: I'm not sure what it really means if u Fail the gtt, I am hoping my results are back tomorrow! With anemic u just need to take some iron tablets so that's ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - usually it's cause they have no idea how 'big' you're supposed to be week by week (and you do end up forgetting even after having a baby) and every bump is different! You may actually be carrying a lot of water or the baby might be positioned in a way that makes your bump look big etc - :dohh: stupid people! lol People think they can make comments about weight or anything when you're pregnant - cause apparently pregnant women DON'T get offended.............!! 

Dare - hopefully the 3 hour one gives you back good results!! And at least by taking iron tablets you can boost those iron levels! :) I hope it all works out ok!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw dare hope the 3 hour one comes back good & that they get your iron up! 

Storms are the worst they've been in 30 years ... City where dh works and my brother lives is flattened all around his house but he and his house are ok winds were over 200 mph many people are prob hurt or killed we don't know yet.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Sorry posting from my iPhone .. The city I work in which us north is very badly damaged 

There Are more storms coming ... Soo scary! I'm afraid my blood pressure is sky high, I've Had a terrible headache all day! Just trying to relax and not hurt baby Silas! Hoping the next few hours will bring some peace. Please pray for the families here!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Praying for you Love_Krystal, I keep seeing these storms on tv and they're heading my way. We're under Tornado watch until 10pm, but we usually don't get hit very badly- its not flat enough where I live. Hopefully this round of storms is the last!


----------



## natalie85

Jeeez thinking of u all stay safe xxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

we have the tornado watch too :( storms are just about to start.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

24 weeks today!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

What state are u in ttcnumbertwo? They were horrible ... Ended up being worst in 80 years. Tuscaloosa is demolished ... Google Alabama tornadoes ... There was even a uk article about it on google... It's been a very exhausting stressful day, DH sprained his ankle this morning running from the storm and he was so worried about me and baby... He is resting hoping to be able to go into work ... I have been up since 4:30 am and I am still wide awake bc I just can't unwind from all the stress! My head hurt all day and I know my blood pressure was high ... It's finally quit hurting once the storms had passsed and I could relax. The fatality count is over 50 and rising. The last bit they played was about a missing 7 week old whose father was injured and whose mother was killed when the house caved in on them, someone took the baby who wasn't injured somewhere safe but no one knows who so they are trying to locate him! Thanks for the thoughts and prayers we are very blessed that the bad storms went all around us today just like we prayed and that God put a hedge of protection around my brother and future sil bc all of the damage and flattened buildings in Tuscaloosa that u see in pictures were by his house ...we even have family that didn't have very safe shelter and the tornado with 100 mph winds was suppose to hit them and just disappeared right before it touched their city! It's going to be a lot of clean up and rebuilding ... Will take years I am sure ... Completely devastating .. Praying we have no more like this this season. 

Ttc dh FIFO congrats and happy v day!!! :) 

Dare good to know I hope I get the orange! I've heard it was better! 

Also I slipped today and pulled some muscles and ligaments all in my hips eek it's painful! Baby Silas is moving like crazy and doesn't seem affected by any of the chaos :) thankfully! 

Anyways I am going to attempt to rest. It's midnight I'll be up again in 4 hours to get DH up for work and make sure he has all he needs and can get there. Ladies who have storms headed ur way please I beg you be safe! They are bad! I hope the rest of you have a great night/day haha :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - I know it's pretty impossible considering what's going on, but just try and stay as relaxed as you can! He's fine in there wriggling around and he's well protected! I really hope everyone affected is ok and I'm thinking of you and you family! Thank you for keeping us updated! 

TTC - Happy V-day!!


----------



## natalie85

TTC happy v day!!!!!
Lovekrystal I'm so glad to hear u are ok!!!! I was thinking about u all throughout the night!!! 
Xxx


----------



## BattyNora

Glad you are okay Krystal and thoughts go out to all those affected. 

Happy v-day TTC. It comes round so quickley doesn't it!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad you're okay Love_Krystal, I live in PA. We spent the whole morning in the hallway under a tornado drill (I'm a teacher), a couple tornadoes touched down, but they didn't do too much damage. 
Congrats on your V-day TTC!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I think I knew that where you were ... My minds just been so scattered! Glad u are ok and not much damage. 

The death toll here is @ 194 and rising ... It's so bad I am really traumatized right now and running on no sleep ...I go back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will give me something to focus on and get my mind off this!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I saw how bad they were this evening on the news :( Please try and get some sleep - you and Silas both need it. :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

I agree with Charlie u need to try and get some rest!! I saw it on the news how scary!! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've only just noticed - I'm down to double digits! woo hoo!! :) :)


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> I've only just noticed - I'm down to double digits! woo hoo!! :) :)

wooohooooo congratulations!!!!! xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal I'm in MD and just saw a photo of alabama on the news....i am SO upset and feel so horrible! All those people!!!!!!! Really glad you are ok!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Charliekeys! 

Thanks everyone ... I am still going on almost no sleep and it's after midnight ... Finally got home where it's peace and quiet ... Hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight ... I am just having a really hard time sleeping ... I have to work tomorrow. It's terrible and devastating and makes me nauseated and speechless ... I just quit watching the news .. The death toll gets higher and stories get worse ... So thankful to be alive and for my family to be safe ... But it almost makes u feel guilty with all the loss ...almost losing DH, knowing how quickly he could have been killed has really shaken me up as well. Just praying I can get some sleep and at least get clear headed! Tuscaloosanews.commhas photo galleries full of images and there is lots of footage of the storm and areal footage of the damage on YouTube, & myfoxal.com .... It's just horrible 

Anyways I'm going to try to sleep...DH sleeping so peacefully next to me really pisses me off lol ..my hips still hurt from slipping yesterday so hopefully they will lay off and let me rest! 

Ugh hate to be such a downer it's just hard to shake! I hope everyone else is having a good happy safe week :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Don't be silly - you have every right to be upset - your whole town/state is/has been destroyed and people have been hurt or worse!! 

I hope you managed to get some sleep, even if it was only for a few hours! And if your hips are hurting that bad, maybe take some paracetamol? :)

Who's watching the royal wedding today?


----------



## TaNasha

We are watching teh Royal Wedding at work- she is gorgeous! Its such a fairytale!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hey Dare, I didn't know you were in MD, where? I live in York, PA which is just north of Baltimore (tons of people that work in DC/Baltimore live here). 

Love_Krystal, hope everything is starting to get taken care of!

I watched a lot of the Royal Wedding this morning as I was getting ready for work, everything was so beautiful, we really have nothing in the US that compares to that kind of pageantry!


----------



## natalie85

I'm having a freak out haven't felt baby move all day going in to get monitored so scared fingers crossed everything is ok!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Let us know how you get on _ I bet she's just in a position where you can't feel her! But hope it's ok!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie- any news????? Hun thinking of you!!!

ttc- I'm in harford county- between balto and york def! Like maybe 20-30 minutes I think from you!


----------



## natalie85

All is fine just being a naughty madam!!!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

yay! She's started worrying you even before she's BORN! lol


----------



## natalie85

I know!!! She is already such a naughty madam!!!! So relieved!!! The midwives were lovely didn't make me feel like an idiot at all although told me off for not keeping my notes with me at all times!! 
I am still amazed from 1st day of finding out pregnant that's when u start worrying about them and I think that worry never goes.... Wow!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I dunno what your mum says.... but mine says it gets a lot worse the older they get! Even though none of us live at home with her anymore, she still worries about us! Looks like we have a lifetime of worry ahead of us! All worth it though :)


----------



## Mum2miller

3RD TRI 3RD TRI YAYAYAY Cant believe im in the final trimester. It feel like its gone quickly but has also taken forever if that makes sense. Only 9 weeks left for me now!!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I dont have my mum any more, but she was always worrying about us!!! Probably still is hehe!! Xx

Congratulations mumtomiller such an amazing feeling isnt it!!!!!
9weeks?! I think u having an early c-section? That will go sooooooo quickly!!!!! Xx


----------



## Mum2miller

thankyou. yee i am having an early c section its planned for the 7th of july atm but i will have an amnio a day or 2 before to check her lung maturity and if its not quite there we will wait till the 11th. Either way not long too go!!


----------



## natalie85

Wow that's going to come round so quick!! How many weeks early will that be? X


----------



## Mum2miller

just under 4, so hopefully her breathing will be fine my doc said about 3% of babies born at that stage need some extra support from oxygen but being that she will have steroids before hand we are hoping she wont need anything.


----------



## natalie85

Aww that's good then!! Babies are born early all the time!! And it sounds like they are keeping really good care of u and baby!!! And 3% is tiny!! If baby does need little extra help it's not a bad thing!! Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Morning ladies- glad everything is ok Natalie!!! I was so worried and then so nice and relieved to see that you are alright! Rotten little girls aren't they? making us worry all the time?!

Mum- 9 weeks!!!!!! when i read that i had to recount the weeks because tomorrow i'll be 27 and was trying to figure out how we went from like 14 to 9! Not ready for 9!!!! lol


We will be starting our birthing classes this coming wednesday- excited. it's going to make this all real.

Was out with my mother the other day talking about pool and beach stuff and mentioning i have a suit i hope will fit but it's a bikini. You should have seen her face! It was horrified, and she said 'WHAT? you can't wear that- won't you be embarrassed?!' sounds like SHE'D be embarrassed. but i don't think i will be. But now i'm a bit self conscious about it because she said that! What kind of things do you ladies think you'll be wearing in pool season ( :rofl: i almost wrote 'poop' season)


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> Charlie I dont have my mum any more, but she was always worrying about us!!! Probably still is hehe!! Xx
> 
> Congratulations mumtomiller such an amazing feeling isnt it!!!!!
> 9weeks?! I think u having an early c-section? That will go sooooooo quickly!!!!! Xx

Oh Natalie I'm sorry! :(


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Charlie I dont have my mum any more, but she was always worrying about us!!! Probably still is hehe!! Xx
> 
> Congratulations mumtomiller such an amazing feeling isnt it!!!!!
> 9weeks?! I think u having an early c-section? That will go sooooooo quickly!!!!! Xx
> 
> Oh Natalie I'm sorry! :(Click to expand...

Aw thank u! Its been a few years it's hard tho but I'm getting there...


----------



## natalie85

Thanks dare I was sooooo scared but so relieved now bloody anterior placenta when we got there and got strapped up and mw said oh there she is she is kicking the placenta!! They told me to keep the straps incase need to go back in or she said if u get worried put them on again as it puts bit of pressure on and they usually try to kick them off!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies! Dare- I can't believe we're so close, thats crazy! DH works in Baltimore so we're there all the time! Mum2miller, I can't believe its so close for you, things are really starting to speed up I feel. 
Hope everyone is well, glad to see your scare went away natalie!


----------



## DaretoDream

Ttc- that's insane! Dh also works in baltimore! :) But we don't visit it very much, it's not really a good city to be in!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ah dare you're now 3rd tri!! It's the final stretch now :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, I know what you mean, but there are so many good restaurants that we don't have here !


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks charlie! Woo hoo for third tri! Very excited!!

and ttc- yeah I guess but it's all overpriced because it's the city and I don't want to get mugged/stabbed/shot eating expensive food! Lol. They have a shooting /stabbing daily


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

When do you stop being an eggplant? I think I was an eggplant for 25 and 26 weeks, now I see you stay an eggplant for 27 weeks too- there has to be more fruits/vegetables in the world that they an pick a new one!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Woo hoo Dare! We made it to third trimester!!! :)


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> When do you stop being an eggplant? I think I was an eggplant for 25 and 26 weeks, now I see you stay an eggplant for 27 weeks too- there has to be more fruits/vegetables in the world that they an pick a new one!

I was still eggplant at 28 weeks!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I think it changes at 29 weeks- but not sure! I know i'm tired of the eggplant! but there are only 3 foods left after the eggplant!


----------



## BattyNora

What a weird comment to read when as the last comment! Teaches me to skip the rest. Am goign to spend this evening catching up - but wanted to come in and see if everyone was alright!!


----------



## emily86

Yay for third tri - im 27 weeks today (tickers a day out) can't belivie how quick its all going :-D


----------



## natalie85

Yep changed at 29 weeks to a squash looks more like a pumpkin to me??


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie that's what I thought! Looks like a pumpkin.. Tomorrow is my 3hr gtt...


----------



## Mum2miller

is GTT gestational diabetes test? I have mine today but i think i only have to sit for 1 hour, i hope its not 3 anyway....


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie that's what I thought! Looks like a pumpkin.. Tomorrow is my 3hr gtt...

Eak I hope time goes quickly for u!! I would either try sleep or read!!?! Good luck!! :hugs: xx


----------



## natalie85

Mum2miller said:


> is GTT gestational diabetes test? I have mine today but i think i only have to sit for 1 hour, i hope its not 3 anyway....

Yep!! Mine was 2 hours!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

mum- I only have to do the 3fr because I failed my 1hr. :( it was inconclusive. They just did the first stick (they are really good so at least there is that) and now I have 3 left.


----------



## Love_Krystal

dare I will be thinking of you and praying all comes out well! 

My one hour one is next Friday, postponed from this fri bc my dr is out of the office that day & Fridays are the only day DH can go with me! 

Got to hold my friends new born baby boy yesterday :) it made me very ready for mr Silas to be here :) also found another mother I look up to is expecting baby #9 (they've adopted 2 of them) we are so excited for them! It's really sad though bc people are so judgemental about children that they say all sorts of things about them having so many but they are awesome parents and the kids are just wonderful! 

I have been dizzy some lately, yesterday I fell over from
it! I think maybe my blood pressure was just a little low for me bc mine is usually higher on a regular basis. And oooh man the heartburn ...or whatever...I get it from drinking water even and it's so bad it burns my ears! I live off of tums! 

Woo hoo I can't believe how close we are all getting!!! I think we need bump updates! I know we are all growing! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ugh, that sucks that you have to do the 3hr GTT Dare, do they at least have wifi in your doctors office? I have my 1 hour on saturday morning!

Love_Krystal, be careful with that blood pressure, you wouldn't want to fall over and get hurt- that happened to my mom!


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck with your GTT dare.

Hearing you all talk about it makes me so happy it's not been mentioned to me!

Krystal - my BP has always been quite low and I get something (tachycardia something or another) where if I stand or sit up too quickily I get very woozy. I was told at one of my appointments that some pregnant women can experience it too. It's not anything worrying but it's where when your blood rushes away from your brain you blood vessels should constrict to stop too much rushing away from the head but it doesn't do i quick enough - leaving you literally light-headed!!!!

Maybe what you're struggling with?


----------



## natalie85

Love krystal, I suffered loads with dizziness I'm a bit better now some I think was stress related and my blood pressure dropped, it can be anemia also!! Check with your docs/midwife!! All mw reccomended to me was as soon as feel dizzy sit down or lie down if possible left side is better Due to maximising blood flow, make sure u drink loads!!! I constantly have a pint of juice or water!!! And eat little and often keep blood sugars up! I've found taking vitamin supplement has helped and a liquid Iron formula, I been taking floradix, don't know if u have it where u are!!!

Dare hope your gtt goes ok and not too boring!!
Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> dare I will be thinking of you and praying all comes out well!
> 
> My one hour one is next Friday, postponed from this fri bc my dr is out of the office that day & Fridays are the only day DH can go with me!
> 
> Got to hold my friends new born baby boy yesterday :) it made me very ready for mr Silas to be here :) also found another mother I look up to is expecting baby #9 (they've adopted 2 of them) we are so excited for them! It's really sad though bc people are so judgemental about children that they say all sorts of things about them having so many but they are awesome parents and the kids are just wonderful!
> 
> I have been dizzy some lately, yesterday I fell over from
> it! I think maybe my blood pressure was just a little low for me bc mine is usually higher on a regular basis. And oooh man the heartburn ...or whatever...I get it from drinking water even and it's so bad it burns my ears! I live off of tums!
> 
> Woo hoo I can't believe how close we are all getting!!! I think we need bump updates! I know we are all growing! :)


Everything went pretty well- the sticks were annoying and i have a touch of bruising but really- considering it was all alright. I brought a book a long and did alright. They told me they thought i did really well for being so afraid.

And tehre is NOTHING wrong with having 9 kids if that's what you want! Unless of course you are rubbish parents- but the number of kids doesn't mean anything. i know a mom of one and she's horrible! And one of two and she is ALSO horrible. The number doesn't necessarily affect your parenting skills- if that's where you heart is- that's wonderful. I'm sorry she has such a hard time!




TTCNumbertwo said:


> Ugh, that sucks that you have to do the 3hr GTT Dare, do they at least have wifi in your doctors office? I have my 1 hour on saturday morning!

Ha no no wifi! and they don't even want you having your phones on, although i put mine on and kept in touch on my fb a little bit to make sure i stayed sane. Plus my book helped tons!!! You will do great with your one hour! I'm sure of it! it's so easy. And the liquid isn't bad either! 



BattyNora said:


> Good luck with your GTT dare.
> 
> Hearing you all talk about it makes me so happy it's not been mentioned to me!

LOL so not fair!!! haha. usually they want it done between 26-28 weeks. Have you seen your dr/mw lately? Man they were worrying me about it when i was like 8 weeks- telling me i'd have one at 26 weeks the gtt- and that be happy this wasn't that one!


However honestly, they aren't as bad as people make them out to be. The liquid tastes fine, just sugary- nothing awful. And the blood draw is just the one after an hour. It's easy. Bring a book or get on your bnb on your phone if you can, and it'll go fast!!! So all you ladies, don't be worried or stressed. It is really simple. The three hour one is ALSO simple- just a pain because it's three hours. But please don't stress over anything you've heard. It goes pretty quick. :)


----------



## BattyNora

I'd not even heard of it before you ladies started talking about it on here. I think in the UK it only gets mentioned if you have a family history of diabietes or are overweight...I dunno. 

I saw my mw at 22 and a different one at 24-25 weeks so I'm sure they would have!

At least I hope so...!!


----------



## natalie85

Batty I was told at booking in I would more than likely have to have it as fam history and I'm fat lol


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> I'd not even heard of it before you ladies started talking about it on here. I think in the UK it only gets mentioned if you have a family history of diabietes or are overweight...I dunno.
> 
> I saw my mw at 22 and a different one at 24-25 weeks so I'm sure they would have!
> 
> At least I hope so...!!


Well you are lucky!! :) Glad to hear it. 



natalie85 said:


> Batty I was told at booking in I would more than likely have to have it as fam history and I'm fat lol


I'm not fat and i don't have ANY family history! Over here, they do it no matter what at like 26 weeks. Every single pregnant lady- has to do the stupid test. :/


----------



## BattyNora

Part of me thinks testing everyone is a good thing to blanket test as there is always going to be an exception to the rule that wouldn't have been caught otherwise!

And Natalie - if you're classed as fat I have less faith in the NHS bmi system of measuring our healthy weights than before!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie- btw the way I wrote that sounds totally rude and I swear I didn't mean anything by it. Please don't be upset with me. :(


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi ladies, a little bummed today, I went and had my Ob appt and my blood pressure is too high so i have to go into hospital for a few days in hope that it will come back down :( Im sure its elevated because of stress just worrying about every little thing with the pregnancy so maybe a few days of bed rest and constant monitoring will do me good. Heres hoping anyway!! I didnt get to have my GD test because my OB said that if i was to get it done now with my blood pressure elevated it could come back as a false positive something about stress adding extra sugar to your system, so they are going to do it on friday in hospital. I just hope everything settles down and i dont end up having her this early or having to stay the rest of the pregnancy... Whatever's best for bub though.


----------



## natalie85

Aww batty thank u, but Nhs guidelines say im obese :( rather poo!! Hey ho what can u do though!!! 
Awww dare not at all!!!
Awww Mumtomiller, I'm sure rest etc will bring your blood pressure down!! It's good they have picked up on it and is more than likely down to stress so try not to worry and keep us updated!!! Will be thinking of u!! I must admit I didn't realise stress could effect blood sugars etc!! Xx


----------



## BattyNora

Mum2miller said:


> Hi ladies, a little bummed today, I went and had my Ob appt and my blood pressure is too high so i have to go into hospital for a few days in hope that it will come back down :( Im sure its elevated because of stress just worrying about every little thing with the pregnancy so maybe a few days of bed rest and constant monitoring will do me good. Heres hoping anyway!! I didnt get to have my GD test because my OB said that if i was to get it done now with my blood pressure elevated it could come back as a false positive something about stress adding extra sugar to your system, so they are going to do it on friday in hospital. I just hope everything settles down and i dont end up having her this early or having to stay the rest of the pregnancy... Whatever's best for bub though.

Thinking of you hun. It does sound like you're due for a nice rest so try to enjoy being off your feet as much as possible! I know- easier said than done in the hospital! Hopefully your BP will come down nicely, but at least your in the best car for both you and babs xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> I'd not even heard of it before you ladies started talking about it on here. I think in the UK it only gets mentioned if you have a family history of diabietes or are overweight...I dunno.

My Mum's brother & sister (my Auntie & Uncle) are both diabetic, but my Mum isn't, and I haven't been offered a test. I guess it would be different if my Mum was too?


----------



## BattyNora

I have NO idea to be honest - but if you're worried I would speak to your midwife when you next see her.

Are any of you ladies thinking of baby wearing? I so do you know what carrier you are going for? I'm really wanting to seen as I have such problematic joints from my EDS and think it will help holding her - but getting confused at which are best for newborns all the way through...think I have it down to three; babyhawk mei tei, ergo or moby wrap...but i'm lost now!


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> I have NO idea to be honest - but if you're worried I would speak to your midwife when you next see her.

I'm not worried, they'd have sent me for the test if it was relevant!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie- thank you! Sometimes I read what I write later and it doesn't sound like I meant it! I horrify myself!

mum- I'm so sorry love that you are going through all of that. I will be thinking of you and sending you healing thoughts.

I wish I had the option about the test- to decline it- I probably would've because of no history- but yet... Untili get the results I won't know right? Hoping they call today good or bad or I think I'll call them. Don't think I can wait until tuesday.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum2Miller, at least you get a chance to relax a little- try to relax in the hospital (I know, easier said than done)! I wish this week would hurry up and be done, its my son's last week of swimming lessons and I'm so ready to be done with them (moms have to get in too)! I'm ready for the summer when we can go swimming outside in the sun!


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie- thank you! Sometimes I read what I write later and it doesn't sound like I meant it! I horrify myself!
> 
> mum- I'm so sorry love that you are going through all of that. I will be thinking of you and sending you healing thoughts.
> 
> I wish I had the option about the test- to decline it- I probably would've because of no history- but yet... Untili get the results I won't know right? Hoping they call today good or bad or I think I'll call them. Don't think I can wait until tuesday.

Awww hahaha at the min half the things I try to say just don't make sense haha blame the hormones haha
Try giving them a call they can only say no sorry they are not in yet!!!


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

i did kind of join this thread in first tri but i dunno just thought i would jinx things and didnt really come back on here :blush: stupid i know
Anyway i'm back and so happy to be in 3rd tri 
Just to quickly introduce myself i'm Angie i'm 31 and i'm due 30th july and having a boy which we have decided to name Alexander which is his daddys middle name. I have had a really really good pregnancy (touch wood) so far although little man was weighing a pound more than he should of at my 20 week scan so i have to have growth scans every 4 weeks from 28 weeks. 

Nice to meet you all :flower:

xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome Angie, I'm due a little boy on August 1st- so we're right there together!


----------



## angie79

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Welcome Angie, I'm due a little boy on August 1st- so we're right there together!

Oooo yes we are close :flower:
I think he is going to be stubborn like daddy and be late

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: hiii angie!!!

ladies I called the mw- everythingis normal!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

:hi: angie!!!!
Dare that's fab news really happy for you!!!
Xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> :wave: hiii angie!!!
> 
> ladies I called the mw- everythingis normal!!!!!

Congrats hun!!!!! :)


----------



## Stef

Hello...

I posted on here a little while back but not very often but now the time is coming closer then it would be lovely to get to know you all better through the ups and downs. 

So i cant remember if i introduced myself properly but here goes... Im Stefanie, im 24 and expecting our 2nd little girl on 23rd August, im under consultant led care due to having an emergency c-section last time and having hypothyroidism.

So far my pregnancy hasnt been as straight forward as last time and I found myself on labour ward Tuesday night with pains in my abdo. The dr beleives its being caused by scar tissue coming away from when I had my c-section last time, its still sore now so just trying to rest. He said its likely to be caused by my uterus stretching and was just told to keep an eye on it. I also have regular apts with a physio due to SPD. 

I havent read through all of the thread so would like to wish you all well. 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

I've been away for a while girls due to my net being broken but I'm back! Just in time to cross over to 3rd tri xxx


----------



## natalie85

Hi stef!! Wow sounds like u are having a tough pregnancy!! 

Squeena!!! I was thinking been ages since I saw u on here!!!!
How are u doing??


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad to see some old faces back! Sorry everything's been so rough for you Stef!


----------



## sequeena

Not bad thanks :) my fluid keeps going up which is great but I switched from weekly scans to monthly ones xx I'm off for a GTT on the 12th as they think I have type 1 diabetes. Grr!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welcome all :) 

Yay dare! That's awesome! I am glad everything is fine :) 

And so glad to see you back Sequeena!!! Don't make me hunt you down again haha :) jk glad your net is back up! 

I haven't been on here much the past couple days, we've had a lot going on here since the storm & work has been kicking my butt! My hips hurt so bad! I feel like I've been riding a horse for 3 days straight! Today is my last day of this week til Monday, so 6 more hours running around on my feet then a 3 day weekend! I am hopin to get my house cleaned and do some volunteering...and spend time with my mother and MIL as it's mothers day here on Sunday! 

Last night I had the craziest dream! I dreamed I had a baby and 3 puppies lol the baby was ugly & didn't look like us, it had a hook nose and little beady eyes & we were trying so hard to take care of it and the puppies. But the puppies had DH's eyes and were cute but I couldn't take care of all of them so DH quit work to help me. Haha it was so silly!

Well I best stop procrastinating and get ready for work! I hope all of you ladies have a great day!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi stef- so sorry about your pregnancy being so rough! thinking of you!

Sequeena- hello! glad your fluid is going back up! Btw, when you do your gtt- fast if you can! Because i think i had a glass of oj the morning of the test because she told me to have a light breakfast and oj has so much sugar! So fast if you can - will give you a better reading!


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> Hi stef- so sorry about your pregnancy being so rough! thinking of you!
> 
> Sequeena- hello! glad your fluid is going back up! Btw, when you do your gtt- fast if you can! Because i think i had a glass of oj the morning of the test because she told me to have a light breakfast and oj has so much sugar! So fast if you can - will give you a better reading!

My gtt will at 8:30am and last for 2 hours yuck! I have to fast from the night before so it's different to how you do it where you are xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I had the GTT test a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Mine was at 8.30am too so at least it's out of the way early, especially as I was fasting from midnight. On the plus side, I got to sit in a big comfy reclining chair with my feet up watching Jeremy Kyle, which I wouldn't have been able to do on a normal Tuesday morning! I did miss having a brew though lol. Make sure you take a snack to eat as soon as you're finished though- you'll need it! Hope it goes ok for you hon.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks waitin4astork xx it's so annoying!! I have to fast from 10pm :cry: and I get really dizzy in the mornings if I don't eat breakfast so dunno how I'll cope on just water :(

I'll be taking a packed lunch with me as I'll hopefully be done by about 11am but then have to wait about until 2pm so see my midwife :dohh:


----------



## Waitin4astork

You should definitely be done by 11am- I was done by 10.45am and that was only because the nurse spent 15 mins faffing about trying to get the needle in my arm! (that won't happen to you- I just have no veins in my arms at all lol). Packed lunch is a very good idea. I looked that pale when I came out, that OH took me to KFC nearby to have a fillet burger as he didn't think a couple of cereal bars would be enough! I felt ok though and the good thing is, there isn't a long wait of days or weeks for the test results- you get to know same day.


----------



## sequeena

Really? Oh that's great news!! I'm so worried that I have type 1 diabetes :cry: I don't have the symptoms and haven't had what they call a hypoglaecemic episode since I had the viral infection so me thinks that was either low bp or something to do with the infection!!

God I hope I've not got it!


----------



## natalie85

Sequeena when I did my gtt I had to fast for 12hours and then wait around 2hours like yourself!! I was lucky that I had another woman doing hers around the same time I just got chatting away to her, I kept talking about food hahaha I took some bits to nibble after as also had to wait for a bit to go on to midwife!!!

Lovekyrstal!!! U should be taking it easier than that!! Make sure u get the breaks u need!!! Least u have a few days rest to look forward to!!! Oh and funny dream I think it's expected to get weird dreams during all this pregnancy!!!
How is everything in your area now how is the clean up going?
I only have 10 shifts at work left woohoo!! Then as long as no more issues we move house after that!!!


----------



## natalie85

Waitin4astork said:


> You should definitely be done by 11am- I was done by 10.45am and that was only because the nurse spent 15 mins faffing about trying to get the needle in my arm! (that won't happen to you- I just have no veins in my arms at all lol). Packed lunch is a very good idea. I looked that pale when I came out, that OH took me to KFC nearby to have a fillet burger as he didn't think a couple of cereal bars would be enough! I felt ok though and the good thing is, there isn't a long wait of days or weeks for the test results- you get to know same day.

I had mine done on a tuesday and had to wait till thursday for results!!!


----------



## angie79

i'm hoping i have avoided having one as the mw said for me to come back at 31 weeks at my 24 week check up - but i'am seeing the consultant on tuesday and hoping he doesnt send me for one eekkk

xxx


----------



## Stef

Thanks for the welcome again ladies :hugs:

I have my GTT on Monday, I had one in my last pregnancy too, wasnt so bad but i do remember just sitting in a waiting area feeling really uncomfortable as all I wanted to do was burp cos the lucozade was really fizzy. Gross I know. But I didnt half feel uncomfortable, i could hardly let a little burp out with other ladies sat around me. :haha:

Sequeena, Ive been reading a little about the probs you have been having as you follow Linzi's journal too. Best of luck with your GTT. 

I seem to have had lots of vivid dreams this pregnancy, i dont recall any last time. Some of them have been really awful and made me wake up in states of panic. 

Does any one have one of those full length maternity pillows. Im wondering if they're worth it or not. 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Stef! I hope yours goes well too!!

I was tempted to buy the full length pillow from Argos for £19.99 but instead have 2 pillows. One I shove between my legs and the other I rest my bump on. Works well for me!! When I roll over in bed to cuddle OH I just sling my leg over his side so I get the support from him then :D


----------



## Stef

My pysio said to put a pillow between my legs but i must wriggle around alot when im asleep and when i wake up its either gone awol on the floor or at the bottom of the bed. :rofl:

Im hoping once my duo belt arrives that this will help alot. 

Xx


----------



## natalie85

I've had a fair few dreams mainly that this lo will be early, and by c-sec but who knows!!

I've got the dream genii, Its ok but I usually end up chucking it out of bed as struggle to get comfy with it as seems quite restricting!! I been using 2 cushties like bean bag cushions they are on amazon for think £8 each I love them as u can really get comfy and get support between legs!! Definaltly Reccomend them, dream genii is really good if u need help not moving around in your sleep!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

With regards to pillows.. I roll from side to side a lot in my sleep, so, how would that work? A pillow either side? Don't think there's room for me, hubby & a pillow either side of me!!


----------



## natalie85

The dream genii has a back support just a small one but enough to stop u rolling over!!!


----------



## Stef

Im gona have a look at those. Thank you 

:)

x


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi just checking in from my hospital bed :) , hope everyone is well. I also use a stack of pillows usually 4. 1 for my head one for my back to stop me rolling flat then one for my tummy and between my legs. I only have 2 here in hospital and i had the worst night sleep. I've had a scan and a ctg while ive been here and so far all came in great, she is now weighing 2"4oz. They have given me steroids just incase she decided 9 weeks is too long to wait but hopefully she holds off on her arrival till she is nice and strong. hoping to be home toorrow but will have to wait and see. 

Nice to see you sequeena, glad your fuid is increasing.


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena said:


> My gtt will at 8:30am and last for 2 hours yuck! I have to fast from the night before so it's different to how you do it where you are xx

That's so great that they tell you to fast. I should've been told to. I'm upset actually because they said a light breakfast was fine. And i had that glass of oj. I am going to mention it when i go in on tuesday. I could've avoided that whole 3 hour one.



Stef said:


> Does any one have one of those full length maternity pillows. Im wondering if they're worth it or not.
> 
> Xx

Hun i got a really cheap long pillow years ago- when i was a teen- i LOVE those full body tv pillows. And i kept it (thank god) when i got married- because i use it every night. It helps! My sides have started pulling if i'm not laying just right. So i can rest my bump on it, and drape a leg over it as well. I haven't been putting it between my legs more kind of rolling half way onto it? Well, either way, if you can find one cheap enough, i really think it's worth it. :)


----------



## natalie85

Mum2miller said:


> Hi just checking in from my hospital bed :) , hope everyone is well. I also use a stack of pillows usually 4. 1 for my head one for my back to stop me rolling flat then one for my tummy and between my legs. I only have 2 here in hospital and i had the worst night sleep. I've had a scan and a ctg while ive been here and so far all came in great, she is now weighing 2"4oz. They have given me steroids just incase she decided 9 weeks is too long to wait but hopefully she holds off on her arrival till she is nice and strong. hoping to be home toorrow but will have to wait and see.
> 
> Nice to see you sequeena, glad your fuid is increasing.

Oh no can't they give u any more pillows? I am a nightmare I have to have lots aswell!! I will be taking some in with me when I go in!! What's a ctg? Have u had any labour pains? Hopefully she decides to stay put!! And fingers crossed u can go home tomorrow!!!


----------



## natalie85

Stef said:


> Im gona have a look at those. Thank you
> 
> :)
> 
> x

I think mothercare had them in sale few weeks back... Not sure if still in sale!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I have a huge pillow, I think its made by boppy. It has back support and bump support and goes through my legs, when I roll over, the bump support becomes the back support and visa versa. Its huge though, and my DH said we should name it because its like having another person in bed with us, ha ha! Mum2Miller, glad the scan went well, good luck on getting home tommorow!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh haven't been on here in ages! Had such a busy week! 

GTT - still no-one's mentioned anything (didn't get mentioned first time around either!) so.... will see on Tuesday if the midwife will offer one! Feel sorry for all you having to fast though! Can't imagine 12 hours without food! :haha:

Mum2miller - hope everythings ok and that she holds on for another 9 weeks! God it feels weird writing 9 weeks!! Single weeks!!! scary! :) 

Sequeena - yay your fluid's increased!! bet that's such a relief to know that it's going ok for you now :) and lucky getting weekly/monthly scans! :) 

I've had such a busy week! Been to see my brother, went to Windsor races on monday, went to see my mum's new house on tues, saw my other brother on weds, thurs was a nothing day (but did get my new washing machine, cooker and pram delivered) and today just went to a baby rhythm and rhyme class with Stephen - which was good, until after when I went all dizzy and threw up 3 times! :-/ Was so weird!!! But, I had a maccy Ds and was fine after :D 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalie85

Lucky u not having to worry about gtt fasting is horrid!! I forgot to eat something after dinner when was fasting so had even longer :( 
Sounds like u have had a very busy week!! I am exhausted after this week!!! Glad I have tomorrow off shame back in on Sunday feel like I need a week off!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

How's your moving process going?? Still messing you about?


----------



## natalie85

Hmmm well should have moved by the end of this month fingers crossed been a nightmare!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

that doesn't give you much time to find a drs surgery and then get booked in etc! I'm not surprised your mood on the side says you're stressed!!


----------



## natalie85

No I'm really worried about that!! I'm not sure how it all works and want to have stoke as my hosp not Watford :-S


----------



## CharlieKeys

If you're here and in labour - would you have enough time to get up to Stoke? I originally wanted Stephen back in Essex, but when I transferred to Watford and when labour came on I realised it wouldn't make sense to go back lol! (Not saying that's the case for you!) Or would you go back a couple of days before your due date?


----------



## angie79

hi everyone

Mum2miller - i really hope that bubba stays put for a long time yet - keeping my fingers crossed

I dont understand the benefits of the pillow - everyone keeps talking about them and i keep wondering what i'm missing :shrug:

Talking of watford i'm going on my tour in 6 weeks - i so wish i was able to go in the alexandra birthing center

Got my 4d scan tommorow - so excited :happydance:

xxx


----------



## natalie85

Yeah I hope so, take some time off labour etc haha!! Need to do like a test run see how long it takes!! Then decide from there!! Watford to Stoke takes 30mins!
Angie are u a watford girl too??


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm desperately hoping to get on the ABC ward again too!!!! I said if I don't then I'm having a home birth and OH agreed lol!! Or if I am on the main ward, I'm popping Henry out and then asking to come straight home and discharge myself! I panic at the thought of being in a ward with 3-5 other mums and their babies! lol

ooh not long! I thought Stoke was a lot more up north !! Well if it's possible then do it if that's what you really really want! :)


----------



## angie79

I live in st Albans but having bubba at Watford Natalie - we are considering forking out for the knutsford suite

xx


----------



## natalie85

Its just outside of Aylesbury! So not far and really nice there!! I will still have a look around Watford need to book tours soon!!is the knutsworth suite private? 
I am dreading staying in on a ward so hoping this one comes through the night and I don't have to stay in!! Have to wait and see!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have an L shape pillow called a boomerang from walmart, it was cheap and I can wrap my legs around it and prop my bump on it and still have room to cuddle Or spoon with DH ;) 

The storm clean up and stuff is going well so many from our state and the entire USA have come together to help out! It's a long road and it's really really bad almost seems surreal to see people sleeping in tents or outside on the ground beside what's left of their homes afraid to leave bc people will loot what little they have. They show a lot of the cities on tv and it's incredibly bad there but they don't show the rural areas where people are getting less help. Many area chrches have created a network and are working around the clock to help people. It's amazing to see the love and community being shown! 

Dh spent today cleaning off our porches and cutting up the trees and removing them from our yard today! While I cleaned house! Now we are both exhausted, but hving dinner out and going shopping for our moms for mothers day:) 

Natalie, sorry things are stressful hopefully you'll get moved and settled soon! I know how stressful moving is! I am still trying to get things back to normal, I had a meltdown this morning about Silas' room getting finished :)


----------



## DaretoDream

our plans for tonight (since we didn't get much us time this week) were to watch a movie and make it all about being together. He sat on his computer until about 10 then started falling asleep while watching tv shows with me (too late really for a movie) and he can't figure out what's wrong. :/


----------



## angie79

natalie85 said:


> Its just outside of Aylesbury! So not far and really nice there!! I will still have a look around Watford need to book tours soon!!is the knutsworth suite private?
> I am dreading staying in on a ward so hoping this one comes through the night and I don't have to stay in!! Have to wait and see!!

Yeah it's a private post natal ward with your own room and ensuite wetrooms -it's sharing on a ward that I too was dreading 

Xxx


----------



## angie79

Ohhh dare to he sounds like my oh - men they just don't get it do they :hugs:

love - that sounds terrible at least you are ok - makes me realise how lucky we are in this country :flower:

last night I stuffed my face with Indian food and he was giving me a right kicking:haha: I really hope he behaves today so we can get a good picture he never behaves at scans

xxx


----------



## natalie85

angie79 said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Its just outside of Aylesbury! So not far and really nice there!! I will still have a look around Watford need to book tours soon!!is the knutsworth suite private?
> I am dreading staying in on a ward so hoping this one comes through the night and I don't have to stay in!! Have to wait and see!!
> 
> Yeah it's a private post natal ward with your own room and ensuite wetrooms -it's sharing on a ward that I too was dreading
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

How much is it for a private room out of curiousity?


----------



## CharlieKeys

https://www.theknutsfordsuite.co.uk/charges.php

Here you go :)


----------



## angie79

Not cheap at 400 but worth it in my eyes

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd pay the £400 but then you have to pay a deposit of £1750!!! That's not possible now lol :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Survived my GTT this morning, it wasn't bad, but I couldn't stop burping. There was another girl in there doing the 3 hour test, I felt so bad for her, she seemed bored to tears!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Do you just have to sit there for 3 hours? god.... I'm not surprised she was bored lol!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I only had to do the 1 hour test, so it wasn't so bad, but the other girl was stuck sitting around all 3 hours, you aren't allowed to leave the lab, ugh!


----------



## sequeena

My test will be 2 hours long, wtf!!


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie- yeah the 3 hour you have to sit there. I brought a book :)

glad you survived urs ttc!


----------



## Love_Krystal

What is a ward? I'm so confused? You have your baby in a room with other people?or just after the baby is born you share? And you share washrooms? Like bathrooms or showers? 

Here you have the baby in a private suite where all the machines are housed in cabinets so it doesn't look clinical... And with an in room station for taking care of the baby and everything after delivery so the baby doesn't leave the room... 
Then you are moved to a smaller private suite after the baby is born to stay. There are a few rural hospitals with less fancy rooms and stuff but most here are nice. The one I'm having Silas at is super nice and they are actually building a new womens facility that will open next summer that's suppose to be even nicer... 

I just can't imagine sharing rooms with anyone ...


----------



## CharlieKeys

You deliver baby in your own room but if you're on the 'main ward' - then you have to share a room with six other women and their babies afterwards! Whereas if you choose the birthing unit (as I'm hoping to choose again), then it's your own room during delivery and after!


----------



## sequeena

This is one of the reasons I'm going to a birthing centre, single room to myself during labour and double room for me, oh and baby afterwards :happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Wow that amazes me bc I've never heard of such


----------



## CharlieKeys

The birthing units tend to let you out quicker as well! I had Stephen at 9.31pm and they asked me at 1am if I wanted OH to take me home there and then! He made me stay until 10am the next morning though lol! 

IF I have to go on the main ward then I'll be asking to leave as soon as I've popped Henry out! I couldn't handle being kept awake by other babys (sounds mean but your own baby crying is distressing enough - especially as a new mum, it's very overwhelming at times) and someone I know who just had her little boy said this woman kept her up all night snoring! 

Birthing units are def the way to go - you just have to be prepared to sacrifice certain things! The one in Watford doesn't allow you to have an epidural, if you want one then you have to go upstairs and stay there!


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> The birthing units tend to let you out quicker as well! I had Stephen at 9.31pm and they asked me at 1am if I wanted OH to take me home there and then! He made me stay until 10am the next morning though lol!
> 
> IF I have to go on the main ward then I'll be asking to leave as soon as I've popped Henry out! I couldn't handle being kept awake by other babys (sounds mean but your own baby crying is distressing enough - especially as a new mum, it's very overwhelming at times) and someone I know who just had her little boy said this woman kept her up all night snoring!
> 
> Birthing units are def the way to go - you just have to be prepared to sacrifice certain things! The one in Watford doesn't allow you to have an epidural, if you want one then you have to go upstairs and stay there!

Mine is in a very small hospitals, any problems and I have to be transferred. That's the only worry I have about it.


----------



## natalie85

Glad your gtt went well TTC
Sequeena mine was 2 hours!
Jeez anyone else boiling hot?? I haven't been able to cool Down all day it's horrid!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

The differences between the US and UK are so interesting. Some things that we "get" in the US really #@#)($* me off because I know the only reason we get perks is because we pay through the teeth for health insurance. So many things are unnecessary and that is why our insurance is so high! I'm slightly jealous of the nationalized health care because in the end everyone gets taken care of equally. I have great insurance so I shouldn't complain, but what we pay for it is ridiculous!!! That being said, I will happily be getting an epidural and enjoying my private room, guess I like being spoiled, ha ha!


----------



## DaretoDream

I would hate having the national insurance because if they decide you can't have something it's tough luck- where as we can have choices. I don't want an epidural- trying to go all natural. 

sequeena- I have a birthing center in my hosp and all our rooms are private and amazing. They have a hydro tub in one (you just can't birth in it ) but you can relax until that point. And it's not extra from the insurance because they tell them it's just a big bath tub. So you don't have to pay extra for private rooms- it's really nice that way. :) and ur gtt will be a piece of cake I'm sure!


----------



## CharlieKeys

The birthing units here are free, and they don't allow epidurals because it's supposed to be a natural birthing experience where you are free to walk about etc and if you have an epidural it restricts you from doing that! Though they do offer other pain relief such as Gas and Air and Pethidine (cannot wait to have that again lol) and that's where they have hte birthing pools usually too! :)


----------



## BattyNora

I'm hoping SO BAD to go for a birthing centre - although called midwife-led unit at my place. It's just across from the consultant-led ward to so close if there are any problems, and I think its the closest thing to having a home birth in a hospital. 

Hope everyone's okay, I've been a little absent - so busy with work and getting quite stressed. I don't know if anyone remembers I was having trouble with my best friend who had split from her fiance...yeah, she's still going. I've lost count of how many times I've cried over her or worried or got stressed. Been getting messages at 1am in the morning a lot. Last night she went "off on one" telling me that nothing us group of friends have done is enough, slagging off the people I'm closest to and me...so I let her have it a bit. I feel so guilty about it now...and she slipped into it "I should have gone under that train".... but I can't do it anymore. 

I've been so stressed with it recently, and I know its affecting baby. I hardly felt her move the last few days (I have, I got a count the kick bracelet..but been worrying as its been harder to feel her/less frequent) and I just know its down to how I'm feeling.

Grrr. sorry, I'll stop moaning about it..I just can't moan too much out loud to my friends at the moment because they'd all turn on her.


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> I have, I got a count the kick bracelet

Ooooh, what's this?

Sorry to hear about your situation with your friend. I know how hard it is, it just wears you down doesn't it? I don't really have any useful advice... you want to be there for your friend, but at the same time her negativity is having an impact on you & your baby :-( Is she speaking to any other friends about her problems, or is it just you she turns to?


----------



## BattyNora

xsarahbellax said:


> BattyNora said:
> 
> 
> I have, I got a count the kick bracelet
> 
> Ooooh, what's this?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your situation with your friend. I know how hard it is, it just wears you down doesn't it? I don't really have any useful advice... you want to be there for your friend, but at the same time her negativity is having an impact on you & your baby :-( Is she speaking to any other friends about her problems, or is it just you she turns to?Click to expand...

Count the kicks is a charity and they sell a braclet for £3.50 on their website - countthekicks [dot] org [dot] uk - that has a little plastic bit you move over the printed numbers to help you keep a check that babs is moving around enough for you not to worry. I think it's an awesome idea. 

As for my friend...she's always leant on me most. She's upset all of our friends by being quite abusive but I was the only one not to turn my back at all. We all still see her, but she claims I'm the only that listens....which is why I've put up with it so long. I don't want to be the last one to turn away and leave her with no one.


----------



## sequeena

Battynora I will buying one of those bracelets, thanks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey Batty - she may be going through a stressful time but it's unfair to be nasty to you or just lean on you constantly. You're pregnant which is just as stressful mentally and physically!! To me, it sounds like maybe you do need to back off a little bit until she sorts herself out, when she realises she has no one else to turn to then maybe her attitude will change? Plus when your LO arrives, it will put everything into perspective and she will be pushed to the back of the queue - your baby comes first and you won't have the time to put her first anymore! (sorry if I sound a bit harsh?)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Plus, friends don't turn round and treat other friends like that even if they are going through difficult times!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty, I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time, she shouldn't be putting you through this!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Batty good to see you & I'm sorry you are going thru so much .... I'm one of those friends who puts up with a lot too but this is one instance where u and the baby need to come first. You can be kind but not jump at her every whim & be so available. She is grown, she will learn to handle things on her own. You don't need stress ESP right now! Babys brain is developing & stress can hurt the development .... It's good to be patient and always be there as the friend but this is once where as hard as it may be you need to put yourself first! Besides it may be good for her to learn to handle issues on her own. Hang in there I hope things get better!

28 weeks today!!! Yay! .... Happy Mothers Day (in US) :)


----------



## angie79

oh batty that sounds terrible but i agree with charlie keys perhaps a step back for the sake of bubba is the way.
Thanks for the info about kick count i will be getting on too :thumbup:

Well i went for my 4d scan on saturday and it was brilliant - the pictures turned out great and the whole experience is something i would recommend.
I also booked my tour of watford hospital including the knutsford suite for 20th june just after i finish for mat leave - now thinking of it am i leaving it too late should i be going sooner :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Mum2miller

HI ladies, will have to go back and catch up on what has been happening the last few days with you all. I am out of hospital now and feeling a bit better. My BP is still a little higher than normal but not to a point that its an issue so i was allowed to come home just in time for mothers day yesterday :) overnight though my ankles have swollen up like crazy. i think its just a normal pregnancy thing.. is anyone else having this?? They are actually sore to walk on :( On the positive all this has made DH very worried and completely at my beckon call!! its fantastic, whenever i am doing something he says "you just sit down with your feet up, ill do it for you" i certainly could get use to this!! Did you all do something nice for mothers day??

Angie your scan pic looks fantastic, you can see all the little features so well! 20th of june gives you over a month doesnt it?? I would think that would be fine unless you are concerned you wont like it then wont be able to book in somewhere else? or is it more if you go into labour early that you are worried about? 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum2Miller, glad to hear you could make it home for mother's day! I haven't started to get much swelling yet, but I did with my 1st, it was horrible. I'm anticipating that will happen soon as it starts to get warmer- is it hot where you live, because I think that affects the swelling!

I had a wonderful mother's day yesterday, got some flowers and a beautiful new Vera bag to use as a diaper bag for the new baby (that we still can't decide on a name for). I had two fab meals (one with my mom, and one with MIL), and played outside with DS in the wonderful weather- I wish everyday was Mother's day!


----------



## DaretoDream

mum - glad you are out of the hospital and got to be home for mother's day!

Batty- i'm so sorry you are going through all of that. I don't remember all the details- but still you don't need that stress. I had this friend a long time ago that was always talking about how horrible her life was, how she was just going to kill herself. And she loved having people tell her how great she was, and how sad they would all be. And then she would go on and on about killing herself to get a rise and compliments. One day i was fed up with worrying about her- and said you know, for as long as i've known you you've been tlaking about killing yourself. And you've never done it, and i'm pretty sure it's just a game you are playing. So, unless you are ACTUALLY planning on doing it- stop making everyone feel sorry for you and take some responsibility for your life. She stopped. Didn't talk about that for a long time after it. It did hurt our relationship slightly but then she tried to be happier or at least stop making people feel so horrible. You don't need the drama!


As for me, yesterday for mother's day, we went to visit my mil, and had lunch with them, then i had maternity photos done at 430 with dh. It was a 2 hour session! And lovely! it's nice working with a friend who won't laugh at me or thinks that we are great together and a good boost of confidence. AND feeling really pretty- i really suggest to all of you if you have been on the fence about it- go get them done! you will feel lovely!

We were going to go to my moms after the shoot- and i was telling her on saturday i would be there later in the day- she FLIPPED out, told me that if i coudln't come around the time the photos were set up- NOT TO COME AT ALL! My mother just told me not to come to her house because i wouldn't make it to the bbq.

I was furious! I didn't even know about it- and i was going to come by and spend time- then she was mad because we were going to mil's earlier, and i reminded her we always leave everything early or don't go to events because my mother picked a particular time- and she shouldn't banish me because ONE TIME i had to switch a time. This is my day too! But no if she doesn't get her way, she doesn't budge for anyone. we fought for a while until i said i was done with it.

I wrote her an email yesterday morning saying happy mothers day and i love her and all that- and she ignored me, and i haven't heard from her since. All because, i coudln't show up exactly when she wanted me there. 

I have to admit.... i'm pretty hurt right now.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Dare I'm sorry your mum's acting like this! Are you going to wait now until she gets in contact with you or are you going to try talking to her again later? 

Mum - glad you're out of hospital and enjoy your DH doing everything for you.... might not last for long :haha:

Angie - where did you get the 4d pics done - my ultra baby?? We had our DS1 done with Babybond but that's all the way back in Essex... Your picture is amazing quality!


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie- I'm actually not sure what to do. I just can't keep fixing our relationship every single week and getting blamed for all of it. I don't know what to do. I feel confused and lost.


----------



## CharlieKeys

At the end of the day you have to do what's best for you and your little family you've got going now. I know she's your mum and it's not easy to cut family members out of your life (and obviously I don't know every single detail of what's happened over the years) but if it was my mum, I'd tell her I'd had enough and that I'm not putting up with it anymore. But then again that's easier said than done!!


----------



## angie79

oh dare to - you really dont need all that when you pregnant :hugs: hope your ok

mum2miller - yeah it is more of if i was to go into labour early - i thought perhaps i would feel more comfy in my surroundings if i saw it and knew where i was going etc - i was actually shocked by how well my scan went and i was warned the pics might not be great because of my bmi of 39.

Charliekeys - i had it done in st albans at the verulam clinic - i was so pleased with the pictures - i actually have one that isnt so clear but to me it looks like he is smiling and i love it

xxx
 



Attached Files:







4d.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw Batty I am sorry you are going through more with your mom :( (((hugs)))) wish I had all the answers! Good for you for standing up for yourself though! 

Mum- glad you made it home :) & that the BP is doing better! Drink lots of water, get lots of rest and relaxation and take care of you and baby girl :) 

Angie that is a sweet picture :) I am sure you are very proud of theM! 

It's 2:30 am here, I went to bed at 10:30 & I've been up to pee at least 4 times since, along with terrible nightmares :-/ About men with trucks and guns stalking out my neighborhood, but I even dreamed some of you all lived here in my neighborhood lol.... I want rest so badly! I was so exhausted yesterday after just 4 1/2 hours of work I couldn't keep my eyes open, but getting up every 40 mins to an hour really is preventing me from getting decent sleep! I guess this is a welcome to 3rd tri!! I am going to try again to sleep, DH gets up in less than 2 hours tho so I'm not sure how much more sleep I'll get! Not to mention the tornadoes deferred the installation of my central heating and air unit & so it's 90 degrees here and no A/C, something I am not at all accustomed to! Hopefully it will be in, in a week or two bc that's not helping my sleep either!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bad dreams and dreams that seem real are really common! It's just hormones playing about I think, but it can't be nice dreaming all that stuff and then having to pee loads! If you're not at work or before work just try and take as many naps as you can, rest up and take a long hot soak in the bath just to wind down! and.... maybe invest in a fan you can just put on you allllllllll night until the A/C is installed :D

It's really hot here at the moment when it comes to sleeping! Not as hot as the US lol but it doesn't help that my OH is just like one big radiator! He just oozes heat constantly in bed and then he'll get really close to me! I'm one that can't stand being cuddled or hot or anything like that when I'm asleep! So he's usually woken up with a 'STEVE MOVE OVER' - poor bloke! :haha:

On the plus side... Stephen's slept for over 12 hours for the past 3 nights which is good! Normally he sleeps 7pm - 4am then we bring him in with us and he'll sleep until 7.... and then OH ends up on the couch! But the last 3 nights, we've gone in at half 7 cause we panic when we don't hear him all night and he's still fast asleep! :D :D Just wish we would go to bed earlier! 1am is tooooooooooooooo late!

Got my midwife appt today!! Can't wait to hear his HB again!!! :D Not seen her since 16 weeks, so it's going to be nice to go today! Just hope he's not being a stubborn git like last time and she can find him :haha: 

What's everyone else got planned today??


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I"ve had several of those bad dreams as well- I hate how they leave you so unsettled when you wake up! I have a new symptom for you- I feel like someone has kicked my lady parts- its so sore down there, whats up with that???


----------



## DaretoDream

Not having the lady part pain BUT i am having the weirdo dreams. Although most of them are not really bad, but when they are it's awful. I always had vivid dreams in my life but they have def. gotten worse!

As for me and mum we are meeting today to try to work things out again-spoke to her briefly last night and she admits that she is screwing things up- which is much better than normal, where i get blamed for everything so hoping we really can work this out. I want her to be around for the baby but we will see.

Have a mw appt today, and am starting the first in the 2 week visits now instead of monthly. that's kind of scary!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Charlie my DH is a radiator too! It got so much cooler in here when he got up for work lol ... We are usually both cuddled all over one another bc I used to always be cold. ... But now these horomones make me hot all the time! 

Aw that's good about the baby sleeping! You just need to get to bed earlier so you can get more sleep too! 

Ttc I've had soreness down there too ,... Along with lots of other new symptoms or syptoms reappearing from 1st tri like extreme exhaustion! My hips feel like they grind together when I walk ... I wonder if they are just moving apart or something. And the heartburn! Eek it's so bad that even a glass of water sets it off and it makes me cough and comes in my throat enough to make it feel like my ears are burning! It's terrible! I think the baby will have more hair than a small monkey at this rate! And sleeping is not so comfortable either, if my bump is ever not propped on something I wake up with the worst soreness in it & feeling nauseous! Oh the joys :) haha 

It doesn't bother me so much, except that I can't do all that I used to do & be as active and on the go bc I get exhausted so quickly, but it's def all worth the little man growing in my belly ..... I can't wait to meet him, but I think when he is born I will miss his being in my belly kicking away all day too bc it's so sweet knowing he is there :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare I hope things work out with your mom. I'm
glad it seems that she knows she was wrong ... I hope she stays that way and starts treating you better! 

Woo hoo! My appt is friday (all of mine are on Friday bc it's the day DH can go & he doesn't like me to go alone) ... And then I start every 2 weeks too!!! Won't be many of those and we will down to every week! :) it's getting closer!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- 82 days!!!!! it's going to go by so fast!


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi Summer Mums, :hi: I have spent all my time on 1st then 2nd tri forums and not found these threads until now :wacko:

Can I join please? I am due our first on 11th August. Team Pink :cloud9:


----------



## Love_Krystal

I know dare!!! It'll be here before we know it!!! 

Welcome silverwillow!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Need to go back and do some serious catching up! Been off for a while...

This might sound stupid.. Anyone else have tummy pains, like mild period pain feeling to them.. Mostly at night, dont hurt just feel a bit achy at times?? Babies moving fine tho

Xoxo


----------



## angie79

hi silverwillow :flower:

Oh i'm so pleased you are going to talk to your mum dare - i hope you sort it out
i feel for you Krystal the tiredness i'm getting alot of but apart from a bit of a sore back and not able to bend over i feel really well :shrug:
TTCnumbertwo - i get that really bad - i think its because he is breech at the moment and constantly kicks in that area so it must be bruised.
TTC DH - i have been getting them alot lately especially at night - just feel uncomfy - do you get any tightness with them - i do - my midwife says its just braxton hicks

As for me i went to my consultant and scan appointments yesterday - spent 3 hours in the damn hospital - they did my 28 week bloods including random blood sugar which i wil get the results for soon - they told me he is weighing 3lb 6oz already and i'm measuring at 32 weeks - looks like i'm going to have a big baby eekkk - the consultant said if he gets to 11lb then they will give me a c section - i should well hope so ouch :haha:

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal... I was the same always cold but being pregnant just seems to raise the temperature! 

Dare - hope everything gets sorted out :)

Hiiiii Silverwillow :)

TTC - yep feeling achey/period painy - Whenever I say to OH 'I feel like I've got bad period pains' he comes back with 'how, you can't get a period' :dohh: I think it's stretching/their positions/braxton hicks! :) 

Had my midwife appt yesterday :D Baby was kicking the doppler but we DID get to hear his HB and he's head down!! Which is (hopefully) one less thing to worry about :D Plus, I'm measuring at 30+ weeks at 27+4.... but she asked if Stephen was the same and he was until about 34 weeks and then he slowed down, so she said she wasn't concerned! Still NO mention about a GTT test.... though she did take my 28 week bloods (which she said one was to see if I had sugar in my blood? Is that a GTT?? I didn't fast though?) ANDDDD she said I should have no problems getting booked into the ABC unit (which is the midwife led birthing unit!) again! So here's to hoping everythign stays normal!


----------



## angie79

oooo thats good your getting ABC charlie - the random blood is not the gtt test but more of a test to see if you need to have a gtt - if your results are clear you wont need to have one - i had mine done yesterday too 

xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Looks like we are going to have some big babies around here!!! I have my appt. on Monday but I just don't feel as big as I did with DS #1, so who knows!

TTC- I have gotten a few random period pains, who knows what that's about!? But you're going to feel everything double, so that has to be a pain!


----------



## emily86

Hi all, i had me 28 week check this morning, all is well and im measuring 29 weeks so 1 week ahead, hope its just a growth spurt and not a massive baby growig in there lol x


----------



## angie79

emily86 said:


> Hi all, i had me 28 week check this morning, all is well and im measuring 29 weeks so 1 week ahead, hope its just a growth spurt and not a massive baby growig in there lol x

i think baby should even out as that is not much :flower: - i'm measuring at 32 weeks :haha:

xxx


----------



## BattyNora

Gosh - sounds like we have a lot of big babies coming along! 

Glad to hear you can get your ABC spot Charlie! 

I need your opinions on nursery - we're finally going to make a start! Hubby wants to do a two coloured wall with a winnie the pooh border in between...now we're stuck on yellow and blue, or yellow and pink (yellow on top, other colour on the bottom)...what do you girls think? They aren't bright colours, quite "dusky" or muted!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I think yellow and blue go better together, but I bet either would be cute. How is everyone else coming on their nurseries? Mine is almost done and DH keeps making fun of me saying its done way to early, but its so much fun to put together a nursery!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh I wish we were almost done - I have this ridiculously strong urge to be able to go and sit in there and read to her and just take in what that room means now!

PS...Just been out and bought the yellow and blue paint, and white for the skirting!! Going to start on it tomorrow...having two of our friends over on Sat (one is our other birthing partner and they are both going to be babies "fairy godmother's") to help with the border! Yay! Excited! ...now off to order the furniture online!!! Yay!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You better put pics up of your nursery Batty! :) and you TTC!

well I can only get my ABC spot if all my bloods come back 100% and if I go into labour after 37 weeks.... oh and if it's not busy! Though I have heard UK maternity wards are going to be FULL come August and September due to more couples getting pregnant during the bad snow we had! 

Noooooooooo not a big baby! We want a small one! Even OH stroked my belly earlier and said 'He's gonna be a big boy! At least over 9lbs I reckon' ..... I wasn't allowed to hit him for that comment as it's his birthday! He knows anything over 8.5lbs and he's dead :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I'm scared!! My GTT is tomorrow morning :( I just had my last supper :rofl:

I'm seeing the midwife too, can't wait to hear Thomas and see how far I'm measuring :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Did you try and leave dinner as late as possible so you wouldn't be as hungry when you go tomorrow? Good luck though :)


----------



## angie79

i have now resided to the fact i'm in the hospital - i really hope you get abc hun and baby is not too big :haha:

Yes yes we must see nursery pics - i have almost finished mine

xxx


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> Did you try and leave dinner as late as possible so you wouldn't be as hungry when you go tomorrow? Good luck though :)

Yup, I just finished dinner with half an hour to spare before my 'fasting' period starts at 10pm. EEK!


----------



## angie79

sequeena said:


> I'm scared!! My GTT is tomorrow morning :( I just had my last supper :rofl:
> 
> I'm seeing the midwife too, can't wait to hear Thomas and see how far I'm measuring :D

oh good luck - i'm sure all will be fine :flower:

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

How've you done yours Angie?? 

and I hope your bubba slows down too! He might just be having his growth spurt so he might have slowed down by your next appt!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow Sequeena :)

I had a trip to the docs this morning with some sharp pains. Thankfully, it's nothing serious- just pelvic ligament issues. Can't do a lot about it but at least it's nothing that can harm bubba.


----------



## angie79

they said he might have had a growth spurt at my 20 week scan when he weighed 2lbs :haha: they cant keep saying it - lol

mine is i love my bear - i still have a few finishing touches but most is done

xxx
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww that's really nice!! :) 

:haha: I bet they say he's big and then when he's born he's only like 7.5lbs!! Are you nervous that he could be a big boy?

Waiting4astork - glad it's only ligament pain rather than anything else! Just try and take it easy :)


----------



## sequeena

We are doing I love my bear too! I love it :D


----------



## babymam

Missed this in the first tri, so can I Join now? 

28th July - Team pink... Baby Lola May :)) 

xxx <3 xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii babymam! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Ooooh, I like that nursery! I love my bear is so sweet ... we almost when for that one!


----------



## angie79

ooo are you sequeena - i went a bit i love my bear mad and got everything - but set it up it does look really nice - the wallpaper was a bit of a nightmare

Charlie i'm not exactly worried as such but more that he will come early because of it - i was 8lb 7 and came 2 weeks early so you never know - but like you say bet i get all this and he will be a 7lb er :haha:

xxx


----------



## angie79

BattyNora said:


> Ooooh, I like that nursery! I love my bear is so sweet ... we almost when for that one!

i'm going to post a few pics once its actually finished with pictures on the wall etc - its so cute in there i love just looking in there when i go past.
What did u go for

xxx


----------



## sequeena

We're painting ours (cream and sort of chocolate colour) and using the I love my bear border and wall stickers :D I also have the I love my bear light switch cover too. Cute!!

Some more I love my bear things we've got;

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180620_1907241925933_1388356992_2188679_1733695_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184264_1907242325943_1388356992_2188681_221145_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181904_1907242645951_1388356992_2188682_3770936_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180072_1907242805955_1388356992_2188683_3688264_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183344_1907243085962_1388356992_2188684_6487170_n.jpg

It's so cute :blush:


----------



## angie79

sequeena said:


> We're painting ours (cream and sort of chocolate colour) and using the I love my bear border and wall stickers :D I also have the I love my bear light switch cover too. Cute!!
> 
> Some more I love my bear things we've got;
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180620_1907241925933_1388356992_2188679_1733695_n.jpg
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184264_1907242325943_1388356992_2188681_221145_n.jpg
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181904_1907242645951_1388356992_2188682_3770936_n.jpg
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180072_1907242805955_1388356992_2188683_3688264_n.jpg
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183344_1907243085962_1388356992_2188684_6487170_n.jpg
> 
> It's so cute :blush:

omg i love those bibs

what is the last pic of?

i nearly got the border - i have the mobile, curtain tie backs, nappy stacker, door sign, cot duvet and bumper, canvas pictures and little outfit - i'm still wondering whether to get the light switch cover

xxx


----------



## sequeena

It's a baby's first book, it crinkles and the nose on the front squeaks!! I also have this too;

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168609_10150404948110118_788390117_16957353_1789235_n.jpg

I should take a new photo as it has my 18 week scan on the other side. Get the lightswitch cover off ebay, it's only a couple of pounds but I have a feeling it's going to peel off very quickly!


----------



## BattyNora

angie79 said:


> BattyNora said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I like that nursery! I love my bear is so sweet ... we almost when for that one!
> 
> i'm going to post a few pics once its actually finished with pictures on the wall etc - its so cute in there i love just looking in there when i go past.
> What did u go for
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh Sequeena - those bits are lovely. 

Love to see the finished pics. I can't wait to take pics tomorrow and then again in the next couple of weeks! Exciting! 

We decided to go for Winnie the Pooh....nice an original! We've chosen a border, and have a nice yellow (dulux lemon pie) above the border and a soft, almost grey, powder blue (dulux mineral mist) under it....then hubby is doing the finishing touches...I think he found some GORGEOUS wall stickers...but we shall see!!
 



Attached Files:







WinnieThePooh_Border.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









WallSticker.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angie79

BattyNora said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BattyNora said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I like that nursery! I love my bear is so sweet ... we almost when for that one!
> 
> i'm going to post a few pics once its actually finished with pictures on the wall etc - its so cute in there i love just looking in there when i go past.
> What did u go for
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Sequeena - those bits are lovely.
> 
> Love to see the finished pics. I can't wait to take pics tomorrow and then again in the next couple of weeks! Exciting!
> 
> We decided to go for Winnie the Pooh....nice an original! We've chosen a border, and have a nice yellow (dulux lemon pie) above the border and a soft, almost grey, powder blue (dulux mineral mist) under it....then hubby is doing the finishing touches...I think he found some GORGEOUS wall stickers...but we shall see!!Click to expand...

ahhh i like that

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - snap! We went for Winnie the Pooh! :) My mum made us a quilt with Winnie the pooh stuff on, nappy holder and curtains and she painted the rocking chair she got as a gift when she was pregnant with me the same colour as all the nursery stuff she made us and made a winnie the pooh cushion that fixes at the top and one to sit on, so we were comfy during 'night' feeds...though it rarely gets used! Only gets used when we put him to bed lol. I haven't decorated the room yet - but only cause we're not sure when we're being moved, so I'd be well annoyed if I decorated it all nicely and then a month later he gets placed somewhere else!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I just love seeing the adorable nurseries, keep those pictures coming!!!! I'll post some as soon as I can find my camera, eek!


----------



## DaretoDream

loving the nurseries guys! Ours is just a simple light green- because we are hoping to move in the next year or so- so didn't want to go crazy. But wishing I could. Got some wall stickers of butterflies that are easy to remove afterward. But that's as crazy as I was allowed. :( oh well! When we have a nice house (condo right now) I an properly decorate :)

sequeena- good luck with ur gtt tomorrow!!! You will do great!

had my 28 wk appt yesterday- and am measuring perfectly they said. Hoping she's still small though so she doesn't tear out my innards! Lol!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Gosh I missed so much today! Work was aweful today and so I haven't had a chance to get online since I got off! 

Lovvvveee all the nursery themes :) we are doing ours in "craftsman" tools ... We painted the nursery cement grey (which turned out precious nicer than I thought when DH picked it out!) and have some cute little light switch & plug covers that are made of the metal on the tool boxes ... That's about as far as we've gotten... We are waiting on the air unit to go in (the intake thingy goes on one side of his closet) so we can finish remodeling his closet ... His furniture is together, it's an espresso colored wood it's at Mil & Fil's house though waiting on his room to be ready!... Then we've got to get the tool chest cart we are going to use for his dresser, order a solid red bed set, craftsman wall sticker & then I'd like to paint him a couple of pictures for the walls :) we have a long way to go! 

I love the pics though! The bears are precious! All my moms stuff for the baby is winne the pooh! It will always be a classic! It's so precious! 

Glad everyone appts are going well! Mine is Friday & I have my GTT...good luck with yours tomorrow sequeena !! 

I'm hoping my doctor can tell me what's wrong with me or what to do ... Lately when I walk it feels as it my pubic bone is rubbing together then makes y whole right hip and betwen my legs sore. It just started but it's making work almost unbearable ... By the end of my shift I can barely walk & I'm in so much pain when I get home it's hard to get In & out of bed or even seperate my legs :-/ so weird! 

On an exciting note ... Baby never moves when DH touches me... But tonight we were in bed about to go to sleep (well I'm still awake obviously) and he had his hand on me & the babys feet were kicking into the bed, but he was punching DH's hand over and over for 10 minutes or so! We were both giggling bc it was so funny ... But DH loved it :) it was so sweet to watch his face light up & for him to feel apart of everything & to get to bond with our son a little :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Love love love the nursery pics! We are doing a jungle/safari theme for the boys room.. lots of browns, creams, yellows and greens. We painted the room beige with a chocolate brown feature wall.. and bought all white furniture (cot, changetable etc). DH and his dad built me some shelves in the build in wardrobe which turned out great! I got a reclining/gliding nursing chair from DH as a surprise the other day.. really wanted one but wasnt sure we could afford it, so i was so so please when he brought it home! i have been sitting in there reading and rocking on my chair and singing to the babies.. its so relaxing in there!

My best friend came around for coffee today and brought me a gift already! She got us a bouncer AND an electric swing.. must have cost her a bomb but i was so so grateful. And my parents recently bought us the car seats and DH's parents bought us a couple of gorgeous bassinets.. so the nursery now looks like a storage room with all of the gifts still boxed up!.. ill put up some pics when we find another place to store the car seats etc..

I have a growth scan on the 23rd... i have growth scans every 2-4 weeks until the end of my pregnancy now to make sure both bubs are growing at the same rate and one twin isnt hogging everything lol I know that my twins each have a placenta and so therefore have a better chance of growing at the same rate.. but I am still really worried about this first growth scan! They are gonna look at the heart and organs in detail again and i'm just so afraid something will be wrong! I was also getting concerned as it is getting harder to tell which baby is moving, so making movement counts a lot harder.. a lot of the twin mums on the twins forum said this is normal but i'm just having a mental breakdown rahh! I just want to stop worrying!

Sorry girls, Rant over lol

xox


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww TTC it's nice to have supportive people like that around you! It's expensive having just one, so to double that cost, I bet any help is really appreciated :)

I'm sure you're growth scan will be fine! Just think, you get to see your LOs again!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Anyone else's feet started acting up? mine by the end of the day are killing me!


----------



## Stef

Dare - no but mine look like they belong to the elephant man. They're so swollen :(

I havent started the nursery yet. really need to get sorted xx


----------



## BattyNora

I'm covered in paint - but I had to run on quickly a share a picture with you all! 

Getting an old t-short out of my drawer I came across the one the girls had made up for my hen weekend last June...so only 11 months ago now....

LOOK AT THE DIFFERENCE! It was baggy on me a year ago....now it barely went over the boobs!!! Ha!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00206-20110512-1745.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TaNasha

Hello mommies!

I am back from holiday, it will be so nice sleeping in my own bed tonight! 

I love all the nurseries! I will try to add ours over the weekend.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty thats funny!!!


----------



## angie79

hi girls

Dare - i'm glad that your are not following the trend and your measuring perfect - looks like bubba is going to to be a nice size :flower:

TTC DH - ahhh dont worry too much as you say alot of twin mummies say its normal and i'm sure all the organs on both babies r going to be perfect and healthy :flower:

Love - thats so lovely that oh got to feel baby - my lo will never move when daddy is around - even if he comes near me the baby knows and stays completly still :haha:

Batty - thats brilliant haaaaaaaa

TaNasha - hope you had a lovely holiday

Not much to report my end - i'm going to great yarmouth next week for 4 days and i'm now on countdown to finishing work - i cant wait

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Woo Hoo 28 weeks today!! :D


----------



## angie79

CharlieKeys said:


> Woo Hoo 28 weeks today!! :D

yayyyy :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare that's funny! 

Yay Charlie!!! 

Ttc dh- I am sure those babies are just fine! :) I am sure it will be exciting to get to see them again :) 

Well I am off to my dr. Appt for my GTT! .... I'm so hungry right now I told Dh it was good he was coming with me so I didn't attack any little kids and steal their snacks! Haha 
I imagine he will be buying me a nice brunch once this appt is over haha :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I meant Batty! .... Silly baby brain & iPhone don't mix!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I failed the glucose test & I have low iron! Ehhh :-/


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

That sucks Love_Krystal, does that mean you have to do the 3hour test now??


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yep sometime next week ... As soon as I find out my work schedule and find someone to take me ! ... They won't do it on Friday so DH can't take me & it made me really sleepy/headachy so I don't wanna make the 35 min drive home alone ... It was 160 & it has to be below 140 ... Maybe I'll pass the 3 hour!


----------



## BattyNora

Ah sorry to hear the Krystal - but I hear its quite common for people to fail the first and be fine on the 3 hour? Good luck for it though!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yea I am really hoping it's ok!


----------



## natalie85

hiya!!!
sorry dont have time or connection to read everyones posts but hope u are all well!!!
i hve a question how are u all feeling? im not feeling right very like um unsettled??!!!
and hot and restless but exhayusted at same time i dont feel right i hope im not coming down with something but do any of u feel like this? my bump very uncomfortable im hoping this isnt the start of things like labour as i am worried we are soooooo not ready foR LO 
xxx


----------



## natalie85

oh very hot too and irritable xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you Love_Krystal! 
Natalie- I haven't had anything like that, except being irritable!
TGIF!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie - I've just been having sore feets and tired a bit. Get really hot at night. But other than that I've been good. 

love krystal- hun sounds like my results!!! Failed that first gtt and 'aced' my three hour. Even if you fail the first it only is 'inconclusive' which just means they can't tell if you have diabetes or not. I also had the low iron (not a big deal!) so got an iron supplement- and the test was scary due to me hating bloods- I'm sure you are going to do great as well. Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey Natalie! I'm hot all the time (like uncomfortable hot!) but I got told that's normal as your temperature rises when you're pregnant (apparently!) and the exhaustion is completely normal too - baby's taking all your energy and turning it into baby fat! It sounds like your body is telling you to take it easy now. If you don't feel like it's right, I'd def contact your midwife or GP just to double check! :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Natalie- I have been irritable and restless for a week now. Feel dizzy and awful again. when i'm sitting/lying down i just cant keep my body still.. but when i stand up I am in so much pain from my back and ribs and my belly is feeling so heavy! sucks your feeling rough.. i'm sure its completely normal.. your just getting closer to the end is all!

Charlie- congrats on reaching 28 weeks!

I am starting to feel like a bit of a whale lol. Think it has finally sunk in that there is two bubs in there. A close friend of mine is due a few weeks before me and i'm double the size of her! 

I see my ob every 3-4 weeks and she does a quick u/s at the visit to check babies position, so i have actually seen them quite a bit, but i'm looking forward to this scan coz its more in depth and so i will get to stare at them for longer he he Hopefully everything will be all good!

This GTT.. here in Australia, everyone is given the test at 28 weeks and it takes 2 hours in total. i'm having mine next week.. Did the drink make anyone sick? I still have daily sickness and ESPECIALLY if I allow myself to get hungry.. so i'm a bit nervous i wont be able to keep this green drink i hear of down...wonder what they do if you just keep bringing it back up...


----------



## natalie85

i've just put this up on 3rd tri about what to buy etc
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...79-so-youre-having-baby-have-you-brought.html

charlie i swear i am sweating like a pig these days still seems like we need a good storm!!! i've got my mw on tues so will mention it then!!
TTC i've been suffering again with the dizziness its horrid isnt it!! ido find since taking pregnacare i've felt better!!!
i think getting up is the worst bit for me at the min, or if ive been sitting down for a while like down there is sore and bump too esp if ive rolled onto tummy in the night!!
also another moan i have sooooo many spots like on back and arms my friend had a girl and she said she had awful spots on her legs so wondering if its a hormone thing with carring a girl!?!?!


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> also another moan i have sooooo many spots like on back and arms my friend had a girl and she said she had awful spots on her legs so wondering if its a hormone thing with carring a girl!?!?!

It's a hormonal thing in general, not connected to girls or boys.. I'm suffering too :-(


----------



## natalie85

xsarahbellax said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> also another moan i have sooooo many spots like on back and arms my friend had a girl and she said she had awful spots on her legs so wondering if its a hormone thing with carring a girl!?!?!
> 
> It's a hormonal thing in general, not connected to girls or boys.. I'm suffering too :-(Click to expand...

ahhh i see!! are u doing anything for them?!! they are horrid im covering up so much to hide them :(:cry:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Anyone keep getting pains really far down low... the only way to describe it is like a quick sharp electric shock sort of where hte cervix would be I'd guess.... and then there's the bladder rippling! Everytime he headbutts me, my bladder ripples and I swear one day I'm gonna wet myself :haha:

Natalie - there is an old wives tale that girl baby's take their mother's looks, which means more spots, dry skin, don't get a glow, hear goes thin and greasy etc whereas baby boys do the opposite - but I think that it is just an old wives tale :)


----------



## natalie85

i've had an ache down there but nothing more than that but i know that toilet feeling tooo well, seriously i go to the toilet im washing my hands and then i have to go again nightmare!!!

hmmm be interesting to see i have had spots dry skin greasy hair my hair is sooooo thick i wouldnt notice if it tried to thin out lol and do not feel like i have the glow!!! :cry: LOL


----------



## DaretoDream

my skin cleared up and my hair didn't really change at all. And I've been told I have the glow- but I think people want to see it rather than it being real? 

I do feel better big though all of the sudden and I do have that huge pee thing. If I sit down I an sit for hours but if I walk anywhere I have to go every 5 minutes or so. 

am feeling tired in the mornings again- where I don't want to get up at all. Only 2 weeks til I finish up work. Bittersweet. How are all you ladies doing? Any big plans for the weekend? Dh is working on our floors- finishing an ongoing project very soon!


----------



## ProudMommy26

xsarahbellax said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> also another moan i have sooooo many spots like on back and arms my friend had a girl and she said she had awful spots on her legs so wondering if its a hormone thing with carring a girl!?!?!
> 
> It's a hormonal thing in general, not connected to girls or boys.. I'm suffering too :-(Click to expand...

I had it really bad when I was about 20 weeks. I looked terrible with so many spots. They've all gone now, but know for sure they'll come back soon enough. x


----------



## BattyNora

I have to admit I think my hair and nails have been so much better. I had quite a few spots in first tri, but they cleared up everywhere, except my chest. This extra cleavage is wasted when I have a great bit hole there! I loved second tri, I really felt great..gutted that my joints (my EDS) and ME seems to be affecting me more the last couple of weeks..just hope it doesn't stop me enjoying the next few months! 

We finished painting yesterday and put up most of the border. It's not perfectly straight but isn't too awful!! Furniture gets delivered next week...and I got a phone call to say my rocking chair is going to be round next week as well!!!!! So excited to finally have little girls nursery by next weekend! I can sit in there and read to babs


----------



## ProudMommy26

BattyNora said:


> I have to admit I think my hair and nails have been so much better. I had quite a few spots in first tri, but they cleared up everywhere, except my chest. This extra cleavage is wasted when I have a great bit hole there! I loved second tri, I really felt great..gutted that my joints (my EDS) and ME seems to be affecting me more the last couple of weeks..just hope it doesn't stop me enjoying the next few months!
> 
> We finished painting yesterday and put up most of the border. It's not perfectly straight but isn't too awful!! Furniture gets delivered next week...and I got a phone call to say my rocking chair is going to be round next week as well!!!!! So excited to finally have little girls nursery by next weekend! I can sit in there and read to babs

I've been starting to feel loads better now I'm reaching third tri. But my stomach feels heavier than ever, so it's hard work walking + the SPD on top too. Just glad the sickness has stopped now.


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> ahhh i see!! are u doing anything for them?!! they are horrid im covering up so much to hide them :(:cry:

I'm using face wash, cleanser, moisturiser for "problem skin", though you have to be careful as a lot of them contain salicylic acid which we're meant to avoid. Up until about 20 weeks they were AWFUL, all over my face, neck, back, chest & belly :-( I still have them, but I seem to be over the worst of it now, touch wood. My main problem now is that they've scarred, especially the ones on my cheeks & belly. I've been looking in to products that help to fade acne scars, but again, a lot of them contain salicylic acid, so it'll have to wait until the baby's out. Just plastering the make-up on for now & feeling quite unattractive!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare ... 29 weeks today :) .... Ooooo getting so close!!!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ooh, Dare you're 29 weeks today and you changed fruits- yipee!!!

I took some pictures of my nursery, its not done yet, still have to pick up the nightstand which hasn't come in, and we need the changing pad and haven't brought the clothes up yet from the bins in the basement. The bedding is all from Land of Nod, its the "All creatures great and small" and I love it, it has big patchwork circles and that is what is painted on the walls.

https://i.imgur.com/yItu6.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/vrJk3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/J8eCB.jpg


----------



## DaretoDream

can't believe 29 weeks already!!! Time is flying!!! Ttc excited to see the nursery!!! And krystal- how you feeling???


----------



## TaNasha

TTC your nursery is gorgeous!!!! Well done!

Yay on 29 weeks to everyone and me! It is going so quick now!


----------



## estar

Hello Ladies :) TTC your nursery is gorgeous!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

TTC your nursery looks like something out of a magazine! I thought I was prepared but I guess not! Ha ha well done looks fab!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc Gorgeous nursery!!! :) thanks for sharing pics! So bright & fun! 

Congrats on 29 weeks too TaNasha!!! 

Dare I feel ok, I am really tired a lot, I feel like I have zero energy but I am making it! :) my job is really rough on me, I talked to the DR about the pain in my hips and pubic bone & she thinks it's SPD but told me the only thing she could
do was put me off work til baby is born, but I don't Want that so I just asked her not to! ... I have been taking iron pills now to get my iron up, & hopefully I can move my schedule around today at work and schedule the 3 hour gtt. I think physically I feel the worst of the whole pregnancy thus far, but mentally I am enjoying it the most That I have so far so it doesn't bother me :) bc I love feeling him roll around and punch and kick and knowing he is growing bigger and will be here soon! It def makes all the exhaustion & pain & stuff worth it! How are you feeling?

My bump is massive, I am not sure how much bigger it can get! Yesterday at my church everyone was commenting on how much bigger I have gotten lately .... It's so strange bc I've only gained around 11-13 lbs which is right on track not excessive... My hips are actually smaller ... Makes me very nervous that he might be a big boy! I just keep hoping it's all the fluid & water in there since I drink so much! Does anyone else feel like their bump is huge?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Love_Krystal, did they recommend any exercises or stretches for the SPD? I am going to ask at my appointment today about that- I don't think I have SPD, but I do have a significant amount of hip/back pain! I also feel like my bump is huge, but it was huge with my son too, so I'm not surprised!


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Dare I feel ok, I am really tired a lot, I feel like I have zero energy but I am making it! :) my job is really rough on me, I talked to the DR about the pain in my hips and pubic bone & she thinks it's SPD but told me the only thing she could
> do was put me off work til baby is born, but I don't Want that so I just asked her not to! ... I have been taking iron pills now to get my iron up, & hopefully I can move my schedule around today at work and schedule the 3 hour gtt. I think physically I feel the worst of the whole pregnancy thus far, but mentally I am enjoying it the most That I have so far so it doesn't bother me :) bc I love feeling him roll around and punch and kick and knowing he is growing bigger and will be here soon! It def makes all the exhaustion & pain & stuff worth it! How are you feeling?
> 
> My bump is massive, I am not sure how much bigger it can get! Yesterday at my church everyone was commenting on how much bigger I have gotten lately .... It's so strange bc I've only gained around 11-13 lbs which is right on track not excessive... My hips are actually smaller ... Makes me very nervous that he might be a big boy! I just keep hoping it's all the fluid & water in there since I drink so much! Does anyone else feel like their bump is huge?

I am also very very tired. But i have started with bursts of energy where i just want to clean clean clean. or just do whatever i can to get things ready for our girl. I feel really decent- in comparison to first tri. However, as my belly is getting larger (i feel massive too!) it's getting harder and harder to do things. Like, i've noticed the harder to breathe thing if i lay a certain way.

And my body feels like it needs a rest, but my brain won't shut off. Thinking about all this stuff i could be doing around the house instead of napping. But we have 11 weeks so i know things are going to get done, especially since next week is my last week of work. HOWEVER i just can't turn off my brain. :/


----------



## Love_Krystal

Nope ... I really don't know how it could help considering all the movement, being on my feet, running at work causes pain so bad I can barely move...so I am not sure how moving could help much when moving causes me problems... She didn't say anything though except to not work but I can't/don't want to do that! ... My sister had big bumps with all 3 of her boys and they were 6 lbs 8 lbs & 9 lbs lol ... But DH family is known for their 9-11 lb babies... :-O ...that worries me a bit! I haven't ordered my newborn size cloth diapers bc I don't know if I will need them or not! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Has anyone started getting diapers yet? I have NO idea what size to buy! My boss gave me 84 new born ones- that they don't need anymore, as their babies are passed that stage. But i have no idea where to even start.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare I am the same way! Except for me 11 weeks doesn't feel like long enough bc we are still waiting on my dad to put in our central air unit before we can really finish his room (I don't want his furniture here til dust is circulated out!) ... So I am constantly worrying about getting things done! I will work til they make me stop or I go into labor ... So that's 4 days a week I am basically worthless aside from work! ...then there is something every weekend almost! This weekend is my baby shower (my first one a small one with DH's fam) then the next is a holiday so my parents will be vacationing, then the next we take our church kids to the beach...then the next I am throwing a wedding shower for my bro & future sil, then the next is fathers day, then the next is my brothers wedding, then the week of the 4th holidays again, then vbs at my church, then my baby shower then I have one weekend with no plans before baby is born lol ... Then baby is due! ...it is like on the movie Finding Nemo ... I just keep telling myself .."just keep swimming just keep swimming...." haha I am sure it will all get done but I am a wee bit overwhelmed! I wish I could take off work about 2 weeks before baby is due to relax and get ready but I doubt it's possible ... All I can do is shorten my shifts a little! DH is wonderful & he has Fridays off though so he works on what he can when he can to help get things ready! He has done a lot of the decision making for the babys room decor etc ... It's so sweet :) 

I know I will be tired when baby gets here but I wonder if I'll ever get my "normal" energy back? I was so hyper active and always on the go... Now the thought of going or doing anything makes me tired!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare in the US as long as the pack isn't opened you can take and trade them for a bigger or smaller size if needs be at like walmart. I would just buy newborns to start, you will use a LOT the first few weeks prob 10 a day at LEAST! I would let other people buy you whatever they want ... U can put those in the closet and then trade them for brands and sizes you need just by taking them to walmart (as long as they are a universal brand like huggies pampers etc) bc you may find one kind works on baby and another kind leaks or gives her diaper rash, you will develop a preference And so then u can trade for what you want ... And that's another reason I wouldn't buy too many until you know what you want. If you want to stock up then I would just put 10 or 20$ on a gift card everytime you go to walmart or babies r us or target etc & save those cards to buy diapers with once baby is here, then no worries on trading or brands but you still have money put back for diapers


----------



## BattyNora

TTC..You're nursery looks amazing!! Really, really nice.

Below are some of out pics so far.....it is coming along. Should be done by next weekend, apart from bits people are getting for baby shower in July.


----------



## BattyNora

Ooops...that went wrong. A couple more including hubby very please with himself, and Nic (the other birth partner and close friend).
 



Attached Files:







P1010919.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









Border1_Nic and Paul.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









Border_Finished2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw batty those are adorable!


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks Krystal. LOVED your bump pics yesterday...can't believe how big you are for just a week ahead of me (although I know you probably don't want to hear that...but I mean it in a "you're ALL bump" kind of way! 

I do think its probably mostly water! The one thing I did think though - is you'd better get a mattress protector for your bed, if your waters go when you're in there then there is no chance of saving it!! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loving the nursery pictures!!! Proper jealous cause I can't do ours until we move for the last time!! (OHs job!!)

and Krystal - yep you should def get a mattress protector (especially if you think you have a lot of fluid)! When my waters went I never realised there was so much water inside! I was lucky... mine broke 11 minutes before he arrived so my mattress was safe! But you are all bump - love it :) If it's all baby... I bet you're hoping he slows down in growth soon :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty- I love the yellow and blue with the poo border- I love classic pooh!!!!

I spent an hour on the phone today with the HR person about my maternity leave. It is so confusing how fmla works when I'm having the baby over the summer and I'm a teacher so I won't be starting next school year. There are just so many rules that are so confusing!!!! Looks like I'll be going back to work on Nov. 17th, that's my max unless I want to be cut from my health insurance, grr. Oh well, that gives me 17 weeks if baby comes on time.


----------



## CharlieKeys

The rules in America seem so strict about maternity leave... and how this can affect things like health insurance etc :(


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- I'm in the us too :) and I feel like I need to buy diapers so that I'm in control of something... Does that make sense?? Waiting for people to give us things on the registry is so hard when I just want to go buy it all up. I wanna buy stuff!! :)

charlie I'm with you about the nursery. Have to wait. :( 

batty- adorable room!!!!!! Oh my gosh!! 

will put up some of ours when I get things a bit more organized. But it'll look nothing like you ladies rooms!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks! My bump is huge but I am sure it's mainly water ... I mean there is baby in there but the size seems to get softer or decrease a little when I get dehydrated from a busy hot shift at work and stuff ... And my dr hasn't said it was too big so I am not too worried....my sis had an 8 lb baby but a massive bump that was mainly water ...it's all out in front ... I took another pic from straight in front of me that day & u can barely tell I am pregnant from the front (if u can't see the bump) bc my hips have slimmed so much...
I hadn't thought of a mattress cover ...ew that's pretty gross I def think it wouldn't hurt to get one just in case! Lol 

Batty I knew you were in the US that's why I was telling you. I completely understand bc I feel like everything is out of my control & my big shower isn't until July 17.. 2 weeks before due date! Buy all the diapers you want in whatever sizes, I'm just saying that bc as long as you get them somewhere like target or walmart then when baby is here you can always trade them for size up or whatever if baby out grows them! It's just a pretty convenient thing, that way you can stock up on diapers without worrying that you are wasting money on ones she won't get to wear! I just heard the gift card idea from someone else as an alternative. :) 

Baby has had me up to pee at least every hour tonight! ...i will be exhausted in a bit! It's 530 am now ... DH just left for work & baby decided to get up and kick around when he heard his daddy awake! So now I'm still awake! A little hungry but debating on eating or waiting til I really get up! :) I scheduled my 3 hour gtt for tomorrow morning! My brother is going to take me since he is off and DH isn't bc the first test left me feeling aweful & unable to keep my eyes open & DH won't let me go alone. Not eating all night & morning will be torture but I'm ready to have it over with & hoping all goes well & I don't have GD.... It makes me feel guilty to think I might, bc I've eaten so many Popsicles & sweet things I could have left alone had I known, and I don't want to put baby at risk for anything!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good luck with the 3 hour GTT Love_Krystal, hopefully they will give you a place to lay down!!!


----------



## natalie85

Loving the nursery pics!! Can't wait till we move so can get on with ours!!
Charlie are u moving far??
I've got 2 packs of newborn nappies so far I think they go up to 14lbs!?! 
Just had my 31 week apointment with mw baby is measuring perfectly so I'm very happy about that esp when people keep looking at me and saying oh it's gonna be a big baby grrr!!! Have any of u been on scales to see how much weight u have put on, I did I wish I hadn't I am horrified!!!! I've finished work now aswell woohooooo!!!!!
Krystal good luck with your 3hr GTT 
Xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

My Mum keeps saying to me "Are you sure it's not twins in there??" But at my 25 week appointment I was measuring perfectly! The thing is, she's comparing me to my sister-in-law who gave birth in February; she had a tiny bump & a tiny baby (5 pound 8 ounces) so of course I'm going to be big compared to her!!

Yes, I've weighed myself, gained more than "average" but hey ho. Admittedly I'm probably eating more, but I'm still exercising, so, y'know, that's life!


----------



## natalie85

What's average? Lol my mw said my job was enough exercise for me now I don't have that hmmmm
Oh I said about my spots and she refered to it as pregnancy rash!?!?


----------



## CharlieKeys

We haven't even got a move date yet Natalie! It's probably not until after Christmas, but we think it's literally going to be just down the road! Cause they're thinking of opening a second Toby up around in Watford and OH is next in line for his own place :)

ha ha yep I weighed myself (stupidly) about 3 weeks ago and I'd put on 2 stone :dohh: But that was after I'd eaten a massive dinner.... now he's so big I can't even finish my plate of food (which makes OH happy!!) so here's to a no weight gain in the 3rd tri :haha:

Good luck tomorrow with your GTT Krystal!! I really hope you don't have GD!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- good luck with your gtt! You will be fine I know it!

I've gained only 18 lbs since the beginning- but it appears much larger than that. They said i'm measuring perfectly too. :shrug: certainly feel larger than that though! Lots of movement lately!! How about you ladies?


----------



## estar

Hello Ladies :)

Natalie I am so happy to hear you are off of work now, and Krystal good luck on your GTT!

I am on the we have to move so don't have a nursery or anything for baby yet boat too! I told my husband I would like to set up our spare bedroom for the baby after my shower next month, so at least we can stay organized for when we do move. We may have to move 2 weeks after the baby is born or 6 months. I don't like not knowing so for sanity's sake I think I need to have a crib and a dresser to put the babies things away in, I don't think that is asking for too much. 

Hope you all are having a good day, I am enjoying my day off lazily ..................


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I was weighed at my appointment yesterday. I've gained 25 pounds. I don't know what is average, but the nurse said I was doing very well with my weight so I guess I'm good, who knows!


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> What's average? Lol my mw said my job was enough exercise for me now I don't have that hmmmm
> Oh I said about my spots and she refered to it as pregnancy rash!?!?

The NHS website says it's normal/average to gain 2 stone (28lbs) during pregnancy, & that the majority of this is gained after 20 weeks.

Well, I weighed myself at 22 weeks & had already gained over a stone & a half, so I reckon I'm on track to put on about 3 stone!

Pregnancy rash?? I would love to pass mine off as that, but it's 100% hormonal acne! I've suffered since my teens & was on the pill for 14 years to remedy it! My body is clearly having a field day now with all the pregnancy hormones whooshing about!


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies :flower:

Im really jealous of all the nursery pics flying round at the moment. I havent started ours. I need OH to help me start cleaing the spare room like moving the desk else where etc but when im at work he is off and when hes in im off at the moment. We have friday off so im going to try and start it then.

I had my 26 week midwife appointment this morning. Im measuring correctly, got to hear baby's heart beat again and MW said all was going perfectly at the moment with baby its just me that's falling apart.

I also had physio last week for my SPD and she has offered me acupuncture for my next appointment so im going to accept. Any thing for a little bit of help. 

I was weighed this morning, ive put on 7KG (15lb), MW said this was perfectly normal but I was a little concerned, I put on 3 stone with my last and even after id given birth i kept most of that. :dohh: so really trying not to do that again

Xx


----------



## natalie85

Ok I've put on the recommended amount with under9 weeks to go hmmmm and no work I'm gonna have to stay active!! 
Charlie thats awesome!! That will be popular if they move it nearer town I recon!! I know what u mean about not being able to finish a plate of food these days sometimes I can but mostly struggle!!


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls I'm not sure if I mentioned it here but I passed my GTT :flower: after fasting my blood sugars was 5.4 and after the 120 minute test they were 3.9 :happydance: I was allowed to go up to 11.1 so was well under!

I'm going to have to see a physiotherapist soon though as I'm now getting a lot of pain from my pelvis. I know the amount of walking I do doesn't help it but as I don't drive then I don't have much choice. There's not much public transport (am on a mountain) and the transport there is is extremely expensive. Bah.


----------



## Stef

Great news Sequeena, I passed mine too. :happydance:

I have just checked my maternity notes and i could have sworn she said i was measuring exactly right but shes put in my notes in measuring 27 weeks. Never mind. LO is ok and thats all that matters, I have another scan in 6 weeks. 

xx


----------



## sequeena

Oooh you're measuring ahead! The most I measured ahead yesterday was 28+6 and the least was 28+1. He has always been bang on his dates LOL


----------



## Stef

I hope that dosent mean shes gona be huge if i decide to go vbac in the end. lol

xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks everyone I am hoping it goes well too & I don't have it! Not looking forward to no food for that long & drinking twice as much stuff (although I enjoyed the flavor it made me feel aweful!) I'm going to have one more scoop of ice cream and a Popsicle tonight just in case they ban me from sweets lol :) 

Nurseries are so exciting!!! DH painted the closet last night so it's almost done & then I'm going to start working on the room hopefully at least pictures and stuff! 

I was thinking last night that I hope we all stay friends on bnb & keep this up after our LO's get here, I really enjoy the company & advice & knowing I'm not alone! :) plus I can't wait to see what all of our "bean's" (turned watermelon!) look like :)


----------



## natalie85

Awwww krystal I hope so too I'm sure we will!!! 

I'm a but confused what's VBAC??

Decided to get a nice early night last night, I had cramp twice in each calf muscle :( the dh had it twice in one leg grrr


----------



## CharlieKeys

a vbac is a vaginal birth after cesarean :)

and yay for all the ladies who passed their GTT! I've still not heard back if I have any sugar in my blood yet to get put forward for the GTT but assuming no news is good news...


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh I see!!! Thank u!!
Why don't u phone up docs and ask for your blood test results? When do u next see mw?


----------



## Stef

Krystal, i would like that too (continuing thread when LO's are here) 

Wish I had joined the thread sooner. But hopefully I'll get to know you all in time :) 

Xx


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all ok?

Does everyone need to have the GTT test? I have not heard anything about it?


----------



## BattyNora

Don't worry TaNasha - I would never have heard of it had it not been for BnB. I think in the US everyone has the smaller one, whereas in the UK only those with the risk-factors get sent for it.

Got a scan today..one of my check-ups through my consultant care. Am very excited but quite nervous. Worried she's going to be small, or as they only got half the measurements at my 20 weeks and was never actually given an okay on her, that they'll find something today.


----------



## natalie85

Awww batty try not to worry easier said than done I know!!! Let us know how u get on!!!!


----------



## sequeena

It seems in the us GTTs are done for every pregnant woman bu in the uk you only have it if your bmi is too high or if you're at risk (my father had type 1 diabetes and I was shown signs of hypoglaecemic episodes).

Am in a lot of pain with my pelvis :(


----------



## SamiraNChris

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!! HOW THE DEVIL IS EVERYONE! ive been so useless and not caught up for ages and keep going ok il catch up today and then dont!!!! just read a months worth of posts!!! i dont feel asssssss bad as have most of you on FB anyways so know what you are all upto muuuhahahah! 

so much has happened since ive been gone! last time i posted i was going on my fishing trip with all those lovely bank holidays! camping was fab, was a bit difficult as had to bend down a lot to do things like cooking etc but the sleeping wasnt too bad considering!!! 

Had my 28 week appt and all is ok, had my pregnancy shoot with the magazine and it was fab! had so much fun! its going to come out in the middle of june for the july issue but il let you know when its out! havent a clue how its going to look eek! Also had my 4d scan which was AMAZING! he was being a little monkey and hid so i had to go for walks and jogs n cuppa teas till he showed his face!!! got a pic of him on my avatar but im sure youve all seen the piccies on my facebook too :D i love him soooooooo much!!!!!! also had my 31 week appt on monday even tho im 31 weeks on fri....but all is ok! had some white blood cells in the urine so she is sending it off for testing and my weight hasnt changed which is odd but she said baby has grown so ive probs lost weight and balanced it with baba putting it on! 

ive got my first antenatal class tonight too! cant wait! dont know what to expect though!!!cant believe we are coming into all our 30 weeks now!!!!!!! time is flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Seen lots of you have had GTT tests....does everyone get these? i havent had one? 

Also welcome to all newbies!!! i have now added you on hehe! sorry i took so long!!!! yay so glad i managed to catch up finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## natalie85

Wow I didn't realise quite how many baby clothes I had picked up!! Well not loads but enough!! All washed now just need them to hurry up and dry so can put in hosp bag gonna plan a shopping trip to get last few bits for my bag lol I can't believe how quickly time seems to be going technically 2 months or 8weeks 5days and a move in a week and half woweeeeeee!!!!


----------



## natalie85

I don't think I have many of u on Facebook so hopefully link will work
https://m.facebook.com/nat.carter1?v=feed&refid=0#!/nat.carter1?v=feed&refid=0
Add me xx


----------



## TaNasha

Its scary how little time there is left! 

But I cant wait for my baby girl to be here!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira! Good to see you here! .... Gtt is given routinely in the US like a lot of other preventative screening test. I am sure there are more cases of it here anyhow bc of the higher level of obesity & eating habits American are known for! 

I am at my 3 hour gtt now ... I failed the fasting glucose prick so I have to pass all three if the next ones! I am sleepy and bored out of my mind! Lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

oh and Batty good luck today I hope you have a wonderful scan and enjoy seeing your baby & that all your fears are put to rest! :)


----------



## Stef

Good luck at your scan batty. 

I haven't got many baby clothes yet. I can't wait to start shopping though. 

I'm too in pain with my pelvis. I'm fed up of hobbling. Really hope that the acupuncture may help as the support belt isn't doing much. :( I didn't have SPD as bad as this with my first. 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Samira it's lovely to see you back :hugs:

Natalie I just added you on fb :thumbup:

This is my fb for anyone who wants to add me
https://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/sarah.woolcock?refid=7

I hope that worked properly I'm on my iPhone xx

Am so annoyed I just found an ants nest in my living room. My landlord better sort this out - unlike the other problems he's neglected to fix :growlmad:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well I failed the 1st stick too so I officially failed the test & so they didn't make me stay any longer .... But I have gestational diabetes :( I don't know how I get plenty of exercise I don't eat too bad & I haven't even gained a Full stone (by you all's measurement in the UK) I'm not worried just sad bc I feel like I failed or did something wrong :(


----------



## sequeena

You have not done anything wrong Hun I'm sorry you've got gd xx


----------



## TaNasha

Batty how was the scan?

Krystal I am so sorry hun, but you have nothing to feel guilty for. What do you need to do now? 

Sequeena your FB link did not work for me- but I am useless at these kind of things so it migth just be me.


----------



## sequeena

Don't worry just search for Sarah woolcock my avatar will come up as my profile pic xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Natalie your so organised! All my baby clothes are in boxes along with all my other baby stuff till we move hmoe! Then i will have a mass cleanathon hehe! 

Sequeena i cant find you on FB, add me Samira Magrabi xx

Im so sorry Krystal!!!! And don&#8217;t be silly you did nothing wrong! These things just happen sometimes! What are they going to do now? 

Im off to my 3 hour antenatal class now!! Will update 2moz eeek!! Love love xxx


----------



## natalie85

Sorry krystal! Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Haha wouldn't say was that organised more freaked out that not ready if baby comes early!! We are moving at the end of the month but I couldn't wait!! I have run out of too
To hang clothes to dry eak!!!

Good luck with antenatal class!!! Can't wait to hear about it!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Classes sound fun Samira!!! Can't wait to hear! 

They will just make me eat a special diet (like a diabetic), I'll have go eat 3 small meals and 3 small snacks a day, not go more than 3 hours between snacks and meals,' prick my finger & check my blood sugar 4 times a day (yipee for sore fingertips :(...) & exercise (although this is a joke bc I work my butt off at work & never stop when I am home ... I need rest not more exercise!)...they will keep an eye on baby's size so he doesn't get too large ... & as long as that keeps it level I'll be ok ... If that doesn't work I'll have to take insulin shots every day :-/ blah so I am hoping diet changes work! It sort of makes me angry bc I wasn't eating any sweets or big meals until about 10 weeks ago when my dr fussed bc I hadn't gained any weight at all & so I started eating more calories & more sweets which I obviously didn't need! I am just waiting on the diabetes dr to call and make an appt to go over my diet etc with me sometime. 

It makes sense though. I drink 8 glasses of water AFTER I go to bed at night (& that makes for a lot of peeing!) an then I drink like a fish all day ... And I've been so exhausted, like to the point my eyes are burning and I just crash..(the same way I feel after glucose test) & it's always after I eat ESP the one big meal I eat a day! Just hoping I can manage it! Dh & I were both 8 lb babies so an even larger baby would be not good!


----------



## sequeena

I just added you samira xx now I'm on the pc I can share the link to my fb properly! https://www.facebook.com/sarah.woolcock


----------



## natalie85

Krystal surely your job will class as exercise as it's sooo active?!? I know I was told my job was classed as exercise as was so active!?!
Fingers crossed diet they've given u does the job!!!
Is the diabetes the reason that u have been so tired perhaps?!


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha said:


> Its scary how little time there is left!
> 
> But I cant wait for my baby girl to be here!

Right there with you Tanasha!!! can't wait!



Love_Krystal said:


> Well I failed the 1st stick too so I officially failed the test & so they didn't make me stay any longer .... But I have gestational diabetes :( I don't know how I get plenty of exercise I don't eat too bad & I haven't even gained a Full stone (by you all's measurement in the UK) I'm not worried just sad bc I feel like I failed or did something wrong :(


Krystal- i'm so sorry about failing the test. Luckily for us we don't have that much time left. And i understand the feeling like you failed or did something wrong. i ALWAYS am like that. Was like that with the first test. I feel like i let her down or something- and got terribly depressed over all of it. But it's NOT our fault it's just something that happens! and it happens a LOT over here. :hugs: you and your baby are going to be fine. And it was caught early and i bet you won't have any trouble with it either. Fx'd for you love.



natalie85 said:


> Krystal surely your job will class as exercise as it's sooo active?!? I know I was told my job was classed as exercise as was so active!?!
> Fingers crossed diet they've given u does the job!!!
> Is the diabetes the reason that u have been so tired perhaps?!

I was also told my job was very active so it was classified as exercise. I do try to take long walks on nice days too. Sometimes that's hard though because i want to take the dog, but it's better for me when DH goes, and he doesn't always want to.


----------



## DaretoDream

Going to the dentist today ladies- and was wondering if you guys think i'm a fool- i'm going to decline the xrays i usually have done this time of year and try to have it in october with my next check instead. Anyone else feel that way? I feel like i'm being silly but i'd be so afraid- what if something DOES go wrong- and then i'd probably blame the xrays forever and hate myself for it. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Even if i am being ridiculously cautious... 


Then, baby girl has been SUPER active lately- which is lovely. But the last few days i've developed a new thing? On the left side of my belly button (where my placenta is supposed to be) when she is VERY active, sometimes a small area hurts- for a few seconds, and i feel like she is pushing on the other side against it. And then it goes away. I get it sporadically in the evening usually- and then it's just gone. I called the mw and waiting to hear back. Hoping it's nothing to be alarmed about. It's only been the past 2 days i've had it. And everything else seems perfectly normal. Just felt i should ask and see if any of you have had it?


----------



## natalie85

Aww dare I'm sure xray would be ok, Is it usually only on your mouth?
I'm not sure about the pain u described!?! My placenta is at the front I get tightenings but I think that's the braxton hicks!? Let us know what your midwife says though


----------



## DaretoDream

They say xrays would be fine, and they are supposed to double cover you- but i don't know i'm just worried. I mean i can just do them in october being they are always once a year and i've NEVER had a problem with my teeth ever. No cavities or anything so really- i think the dentist will be ok. Heading out now- and still haven't heard from the mw.


----------



## natalie85

Well if it makes u more comfortable tell the u want to wait till October!! No point causing yourself additional worry or stress!! 
Did they say how long it will take for midwife to call back? I would say if they agent called back straight away it's not much to worry about I think they call back on urgency!?!


----------



## natalie85

Ahhhh I've eaten too much and feel really sick :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Natalie- sick from too much food! I do that all the time and so does my husband!!! :haha: he does it more than me, which is funny as he is SOOOO thin and he always eats soooo very much! 

Ok dentist doesn't do xrays (mine anyway) as a rule on pregnant ladies- just to be safe! :) so i didn't have to worry.

Nurse from the office called back and said probably just movement pains, because of the placenta they think i'm on the right track, it's just tighter or causing pain due to location. :) Feel much better. They said if it changes any to call them again.


----------



## natalie85

hahaha oh no hubby is trying to cut down on food as he has put on loads of weight over years so he isnt happy in himself we cant wait to move so he can plan to loose weight im hoping to get back to my pre preg, pre fat size :rofl:
ahh thats good you didnt have to worry about the xrays and good they called back and put your mind at rest!!??!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Natalie - lol yeah i know i'm thinking about the pre pregnancy pounds too! hope i make it back there!!!

Dh doesn't EVER gain weight. He eats and eats and eats and nothing!!!! He has to work to gain weight. Seriously. He's like a bottomless pit, and even during all the pregnancy- he has def. been able to put more away than me and still nothing. i'm afraid by the end we'll weight the same!!! He's only in at like 150 on a good day- most of the time less than that! And i'm 138 right now!!!!!!! 

I'm so glad they called back- i think the same nurse calls me everytime, she must think i'm a loon! i don't call often but when i do, she is always the one to call me back. I bet she's thinking 'oh lordy not her again!' hahaha it's always something kind of silly- and i think i've called maybe twice and then calling about the gtt results a few times because they weren't in and i was worried- and i know the mw always says any questions you call right away. But i can't help feeling silly calling!


----------



## natalie85

He is so lucky I'm very jealous!!!!
I can't wait to get into some form of better shape!!! I feel like a whale :(
Awww I'm sure they don't think your a loon I'm being quite good at phoning up I shock myself I must say I thought I'd be on the phone once a week lol only phoned my midwife twice in tears and a few other times on top of that!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I missed alot in a day!!! Krystal- sorry you failed your glucose test, but some of the healthiest people I know had gestational diabetes- its definitely not your fault! Dare- my dentist didn't do an exray at my last exam either, I guess its probably policy! Samira- welcome back, and hi to everyone else!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hellooooo! finally on lunch so can catch up!!!!!!! just to make you hate me, dad bought me fishcake n chips from the chippy for lunch mmmmmmmmm! he forgot the vinegar but il let him off coz he got them lool! 

Antenatal class was fab! Learnt a lot and look forward to the next one which is breast feeding! It also made me decide that I don&#8217;t want any drugs other than gas and air! She went through the pros and cons of epidural and pethadin and the cons are enough to make me know I 100% don&#8217;t want them! Luckily Bournemouth hospital don&#8217;t offer epis anyway so I don&#8217;t have the choice, if I wanted an epi it would class me as a high risk birth (!!) so would have to be transferred to the sister hospital which deals with all the c sections and high risk births! All the resy was about giving birth, placeneta, the cord etc and all the different stages, what to expect, how to know when contractions are starting, signs of labour etc! 

Nat im the same moving at the end of the month! Hopefully over the bank hol weekend!! 

Dare I don&#8217;t think your being silly! If you don&#8217;t feel comfortable don&#8217;t do it! October isn&#8217;t that far away so I would wait! 

My OH has done the same with weight over the past year, put on about 2 stone bless him and he hates it! We are going on mega healthy when we move home, is a bit hard at the mo! Will be so much easier when on maternity as I can make his lunches and plan yummy healthy dinners! 

Urgh to work today! I just want the weekend to be here! Is the OH&#8217;s bday next week but we are at a wedding so celebrating this weekend with a bbq! Lookin forward to socializing!! I mean I go to poubs with friends for drinkies and stuff but we haven&#8217;t had a party since being pregs! Wonder how long I will manage to stay alive!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare glad your dentist visit went well & everything worked out! I always say "if at all in doubt, then just don't" ... No sense in worrying ! 

I still haven't heard from the nutritionist. It's annoying bc they are just going to let me sit here and worry. So yesterday I went and bought a glucose monitor & read as much as I could about what sort of diet to eat .... So I am trying to work out a schedule for eating & taking my blood sugar etc that will work with my work schedule... It's very difficult since I waitress and go to work at 10 am and can eat a snack but don't get a full meal until 4 or 5 pm, which doesn't work for me now! I ate no sugar/low carb yesterday and this morning my fasting glucose was 95 which is the highest in the normal range, & much better than the 118 from the day before. I'm
hoping this won't be as miserable as I feel like it will be... I can't imagine not having any sweets and limiting bread and carbs since carbs and veggies are mainly what I eat bc I am not a fan of meat. But I shall give it my best effort for the sake of little man! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Krystal you should call them again! i sure would. i hate when they make me wait!!


Thanks for the support ladies about the xrays. So glad i didn't even have to go that far. They did tell me my gums were a mess due to the pregnancy because they touched me and i bled. :( BUT other than that everything was great.

Can't believe next week is my last week of work. Don't know what i'm going to do with myself. Now i have to go give the dog a bath before work today- he needs it!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - Sorry about your GTT :( At least you know now nad can do whatever you have too until he gets here :)

Batty - how'd the scan go?

Samira - Just keep an open mind, I went in only wanting g&a but in the end I was in so much pain and fighting contractions that I was offered pethidine and it was the best thing I did :haha: I was in my own little world :) P.s..... you've made me want chips with salt and onion vinegar!!


----------



## natalie85

Samira we are going to be very busy over bank holiday I think!! We are having a paint party lol getting few friends over to help with all the painting then move the stuff in over the weekend!! Going to be busy :-S


----------



## CharlieKeys

We have another bank holiday coming up??


----------



## natalie85

Yep last weekend of may :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

God... feels like there's loads! Isn't it half term at schools soon as well? Teacher's have it easy this year :haha:


----------



## natalie85

I know!!! I didn't realise till earlier there's a half term aswell!!! Madness!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

They called this morning once I got to work & I got permission to call them back. The lady was super nice and tried to allay most of my fears right then & she is meeting me at 8:30 in the morning to go over planning meals and how to spread the carbs throughout the day :) she said the average weight for babies in their program is 7 lbs (1/2 stone I think) and that big babies are only when it isn't caught and handled!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Natalie- as a nurse I can tell you that it was nothing you did, GD diabetes is just one of those things some ppl get. Yes it's more common in multiples, obesity etc. But at the end of the day it unfortunately just happens sometimes. Good thing is that almost always it goes away after bubs is out. You'll feel better after meeting with the diabetes nurse.

Dare- glad you got the teeth thing sorted. Here in aus they don't let you have any x rays during pregnancy.. Infact they won't let you have any kind of dental work done anyway..

Samira- that's so exciting you've started your classes! How many do you do? Here we have 3 x 3 hour sessions I think. I'm a bit worried coz at my first ever appt, I was told to book my classes then and there so I did. They new I was having twins buy I still don't have my first class until I'm 32 weeks... I'm worried I'll go into labour before I finish the classes lol as 50% of twins are born prior to 37 weeks.. I really really hope mine hang in there as long as possible tho! They will either c section or induce me (depending on baby 1 position) at 37 weeks if labour hasn't started on it's own.. So 10 week eek! Also as DH works away, he is only home for two of the classes :( hate him missing out, but we need all the money we can get!

Hope every one else is doing well! Xoxo


----------



## natalie85

Some of u might find this link useful about what to have in your hospital bag xx

https://www.cowandgate.co.uk/assets/CG_downPDF_HospBag_OPTIN200803180632.pdf


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies.

I went to a breastfeeding clinic after college on wednesday night, i felt a little awkward as I was the only one that didnt take their partner a friend or family member and I got some strange stares when I went in on my own. Any way, if any one is thinking of going to one of these them id recommend it, it was really useful & i got alot of good info. 

The only thing I feel apprehensive about is although ill be on mat leave from work I also go to college part time & im still going to be going to college after the birth & I plan to breastfeed but LO will only be a few weeks old by time I go back, one night im there 4 hours and another night 2 hours, i was planning on expressing for when i go but she said it wasnt a good idea and that I should ask college for me to be allowed to take LO in with me, I dont really feel comfortable with that at all so im a little worried now :(

Well ive a full weekend off work and i fully intend to relax, im going 'home' to visit family so will be setting off there later today takes just over 2 hours, I do have some college work I need to take with me but im at least in a handy position where my mum can watch Olivia whilst I get on with it. 

XX


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Its Friday!!!! 

For the hospitalbag do you need to pack everything for the baby- like nappies and creams or do you get some at the hospital?

I also got a package from my health insurance with everything you will need during labour and afterwards (most women in Holland give birth at home, so thats what all the supplies are for). And it had 3 packs of maternity pads in aswell- those things are HUGE! I am going to have to find some oversized knickers to fit them into! Do any of you know how long I will have to use the huge things? I thought just normal maxi pads would do?


----------



## natalie85

Stef, u could express so while at college someone else can feed baby!?!
Tanasha I know I've packed nappys wipes etc and went to primark to get some big knickers!!! I believe u need the pads for a little while after I'm not sure how long for tho!!! I was also told some times u need to double up on the pads!?!


----------



## TaNasha

argg I am not looking forward to that part! I hate pads! 

Have any of you started to panic? I feel abit stressed thinking there is not so much time left. Especially about the birth, I am trying my best to prepare myself on what to expect with our baby having a cleft, but I am still so scared that I might be shocked or might even thing she is ugly when they give her to me. I know this sounds abit selfish or superficial, but it is a real fear. I have been reading alot about other women with cleft babies, and theya ll say when they 1st see their baby they dont even notice the cleft because the baby is perfect in every other way. I think that this is how I will feel, but I cant be sure, I just hope with all my heart I will!

I think I will also start with my hospital bag this weekend- just to be prepared! I have been having horrible braxton hicks and the midwife said that this might be a sign that baby will come early. I will also start working 2.5 hours less per day from next week. Work was not very happy, but I am listening to my body and doing what is best for my baby!


----------



## Stef

TaNasha said:


> r). And it had 3 packs of maternity pads in aswell- those things are HUGE! I am going to have to find some oversized knickers to fit them into! Do any of you know how long I will have to use the huge things? I thought just normal maxi pads would do?

About 6 weeks, I know they are like door wedges but i'd recommend buying maternity ones as i thought normal ones would be ok too **TMI Alert** and had a few leaks. 

I also bought some disposable knickers from boots too which was handy for the first week or so when it was very heavy and then i just bought some big pants from matalan and just threw the lot once i was back to normal 

x


----------



## natalie85

6weeks!!!??? Ahhhhhh 
I'm also freaking out tanasha!! I've started packing hosp bag already I had to go shopping yest to get mini travel bits for bag and nighties etc!! If u go to primark I saw was a 2pack nighties for £7 bargain got home I was only charged £3!!!! Wish I'd noticed would have picked up few more!!! Also got some shorts to wear under as I figured if wearing pads I wanted to make sure had that extra bit of reassurance!!!
I've also been worrying about this clear out that people 
Get before labour?! Who knows anything about this as I would appreciate help my number 2's have changed...


----------



## Stef

I dont know anything about that Natalie. I never went into labour. I had 5 failed inductions before being taken from an emergency c-section last time. Felt like a complete failure at the time. 

I am still undecided about going for an elective c-section or not. Im classed as high risk and I think if I had a C-Section again id prefer it to be my choice after the way i was left feeling last time, at least if i went for an elective id be prepared and i dont think it would be as much as a shock.

x


----------



## natalie85

Hmmm requires a lot of thought would u want to go through inductions again and those feelings if it didn't work? To me sounds like it could trigger post natal depression, but then can u allow yourself the recovery time with going back to college and 2 little ones to look after?


----------



## natalie85

Yuk hot flushes and feel sick :0( what is wrong with me these days ahhhh


----------



## Stef

I'm not allowed to be induced unless they can break my waters with out having to use any suppositories and then they can put me on a drip but i have to be on constant monitoring, I just feel like I wont have any control over what happens in labour at all. Not sure I like that idea. 

Im going to speak to my mum about it this weekend and see what she says.

x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

This is so exciting that we're talking about labor and packing bags- makes it feel like its finally getting close!!! 
Natalie- I had the clear out, for about two days before I went into labor I started having really loose bowel movements. That was my only sign, I never had a show or lost my plug or anything else.
Stef- I hear ya on the labor- I'm going for a VBAC too and I'm really nervous!
TaNasha- I'm sure you're little girl will be beautiful, babies all are!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTC DH FIFO said:


> Dare- glad you got the teeth thing sorted. Here in aus they don't let you have any x rays during pregnancy.. Infact they won't let you have any kind of dental work done anyway..

It's so weird! They are very strong here about getting dental work done if you are due for it. They say it's incredibly important! I don't get that but... what do i know. They were saying that most dentist's continue to do their xrays and our obgyn drs say that it's really ok to do them anyway as long as you aren't in your first trimester. But i feel so much better not having it done, and the cleaning was very fast so i guess all is well.



Stef said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I went to a breastfeeding clinic after college on wednesday night, i felt a little awkward as I was the only one that didnt take their partner a friend or family member and I got some strange stares when I went in on my own. Any way, if any one is thinking of going to one of these them id recommend it, it was really useful & i got alot of good info.
> 
> The only thing I feel apprehensive about is although ill be on mat leave from work I also go to college part time & im still going to be going to college after the birth & I plan to breastfeed but LO will only be a few weeks old by time I go back, one night im there 4 hours and another night 2 hours, i was planning on expressing for when i go but she said it wasnt a good idea and that I should ask college for me to be allowed to take LO in with me, I dont really feel comfortable with that at all so im a little worried now :(
> XX

I think we are going to combi feed- using some formula sometimes so i CAN go out if there is something i'm going to need to do. DH is already planning it sounds to kick me out so that he has some special him and daughter bonding. He was like 'if there are any classes you want to take in the fall i can take care of her!" and obviously i'm not going to leave my boob behind so, since they don't want you to express until at LEAST 6 weeks, might not be a bad idea to have SOME formula? And this way he can help you at night sometimes in the beginning? Not sure how well this really works out.



TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Its Friday!!!!
> 
> For the hospitalbag do you need to pack everything for the baby- like nappies and creams or do you get some at the hospital?
> 
> I also got a package from my health insurance with everything you will need during labour and afterwards (most women in Holland give birth at home, so thats what all the supplies are for). And it had 3 packs of maternity pads in aswell- those things are HUGE! I am going to have to find some oversized knickers to fit them into! Do any of you know how long I will have to use the huge things? I thought just normal maxi pads would do?

I don't think we need nappies and creams? You should contact wherever you are giving birth and see what they give you. Our birthing center gives us everything we need in the beginning for the sanitary things- like baby will get diapers and creams and WE get creams for our bbs- which they said we should ask for an extra tube when we are leaving and that'll be all we need- and that they give us the pads we need. My birthing class instructor was telling us about how we use those HUGE pads for like a day or more? and then they change to a bit smaller and smaller until it's a bit lighter? I wish i heard the exact times. But i got distracted by the size of the maxi pad. And i know each of us are different- i've heard some ladies need HUGE ones, and some need some smaller ones. And they also provide pants to get you to keep those pads on in the beginning too. They are insane!



TaNasha said:


> argg I am not looking forward to that part! I hate pads!
> 
> Have any of you started to panic? I feel abit stressed thinking there is not so much time left. Especially about the birth, I am trying my best to prepare myself on what to expect with our baby having a cleft, but I am still so scared that I might be shocked or might even thing she is ugly when they give her to me. I know this sounds abit selfish or superficial, but it is a real fear. I have been reading alot about other women with cleft babies, and theya ll say when they 1st see their baby they dont even notice the cleft because the baby is perfect in every other way. I think that this is how I will feel, but I cant be sure, I just hope with all my heart I will!
> 
> I think I will also start with my hospital bag this weekend- just to be prepared! I have been having horrible braxton hicks and the midwife said that this might be a sign that baby will come early. I will also start working 2.5 hours less per day from next week. Work was not very happy, but I am listening to my body and doing what is best for my baby!

I understand the fears!!! Don't be scared or upset though, it's perfectly natural right? We all are afraid. I'm afraid that baby will come out and i won't fall in love with her and have that moment that so many mommies have. What if i DONT think she's beautiful? I know they say that's next to impossible so we just have to have faith in that. Think that look at this beautiful person that WE created!!!! She was growing in your belly, and i think we will love our babies, no matter what :)

I am starting to think more about it- but the scared nervous hasn't hit me exactly yet. But i'm a panic person so i know it's coming.



natalie85 said:


> Yuk hot flushes and feel sick :0( what is wrong with me these days ahhhh

I know they also say that we sometimes will start feeling ill in the third tri- and i think our bodies are getting ready to eject a baby out! there is so much going on in there. I hope you are feeling better soon hun.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Urgh long hot sweaty tiring day!!!!!!!!! on the plus side just posted my job online, makes it more real im leaving this place!!! 3 weeks baby!!!!!!!!! 

Charlie il def keep an open mind.....i do miss feeling wasted anyways hehe! 

Natalie - gawd bank hol cant come soon enough! its gona be super busy but amazing! plus its OH bday so we are celebrating with a party on the saturday and then il have sunday and monday to get started....with a mingin chris im sure so he wont be too happy hehe! 

TTC we have 2 x 3 hour sessions and then 3 x relaxation sessions which i am guessing is breathing?!!! i dont know lol! im sure your babas will hold in there till after your classes hehe!!! 

Stef i know how you feel about going in alone...well kind of! at my class the other day i went in on my own as chris was eating a sandwich so i looked like i was there alone!! the stares i got!!!!!! 

im not freaking out yet! i most probably will do when i get home and realise how much i have to do!!! im gona do a list in my organised freak manner! and then sort out finances to figure out what we will spending against what chris has to earn to cover my half wages!!! hes self employed so its hard for us to know what we have coming in each month! 

off to the MIL's after work to say bye bye as she is off to florida tomorrow ! lucky them...but not so lucky we are going to hijack their house till we move home LOL already planned bbqs this weekend and next weekend hehehe! its OH's bday next week but i had a wedding to go to so we planned this week to partay for it (sooo annoyed, everyone will be hot tubbing and i cant ) but the wedding has been called off now!!! :O they have broken up a week before their wedding so we are having a party next weekend too now yay! i duna why i sound excited, il probs be asleep by 10 when usually id be up on the sambuca till the next morning LOL! i must say i do miss getting a bit messy sometimes but oh well, those days are over lol! 

Any weekend plansies? xx


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> This is so exciting that we're talking about labor and packing bags- makes it feel like its finally getting close!!!
> Natalie- I had the clear out, for about two days before I went into labor I started having really loose bowel movements. That was my only sign, I never had a show or lost my plug or anything else.

Is the clear out anything like this: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/618907-change-number-2s-tmi-sorry.html
Thank u xx


----------



## natalie85

Thanks dare it seems to keep coming in waves if that makes sense?! What with that and number 2's being odd ahhhhh

Samira how are u planning your move we plan to get the keys paint as much as we can then move stuff in on the sat I think hubby doesnt understand wanting to get the nursery painted 1st grrr!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- it wasn't anything like that... it was average diarrhea, and it didn't matter what I ate, that was kinda gross!


----------



## natalie85

Aww thank u thats put my mind at rest I was freaking out lol!!! Thank u!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Natalie just to confuse matters... I got constipation 4 days before having him and then one day after - no clearout for me! :)

and with bleeding - everyone differs, I bled for about a week maybe a week and a half max, used maternity pads for 4 days, then was on normal ones! So here's hoping you all get this lol rather than the 8-9 weeks some women get! :)

Tanasha - you'll find her beautiful no matter what, you'll just be so happy to finally meet her that you'll not even notice the cleft! :)

Samira - why won't you be able to hot-tub it? I hate it wehn OH drinks and everyone else is drinking and I'm just sat there being the sober one... and then they start talking about stuff they think is hilarious and you're just like WTF???!!! ha ha but sounds like you have one busy time ahead with all these parties ;) 

Weekend plans.... urm not a lot, though I am going to see my mum on Sunday with my brother and Stephen so can't wait!! Haven't seen her for nearly 3 weeks :(


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay such exciting conversation I can't believe we are getting close to the end!! 

Tanasha, I am sure anyone in that situation would have the same fears, but I don't think you will have to worry when baby gets here! You have carried her and created her and all you will want to do is love and protect and care for her! And even if your feelings were a little mixed when she got here, it's going to be ok you will still love her! My sisters son had the most mishappen head from 3 hours of pushing & him coming out face first & she told me she loved him but she vainly thought he was so ugly at first but the swelling went down and he was one of the cutest babies ever & he is five now and she adores him just the same :) 

We've decided not to take birth classes, we just don't have time to fit them in really & my DR said it was fine bc they deliver babies everyday & would be able to answer questions and help me as I go if needed! I am sure they would be fun but we have so much on our plates ESP with our new house and me working wil hopefully the end! 

I have been stressing about getting the babys room
done, I haven't even thought of the hospital bag! ... Hopefully the central unit will be in this week so I can start working on it the next week! Tomorrow is my first baby shower! It is a small one with DH's family out of town & I am excited! If we get to stay through Sunday morning then BIL's friend will scan me again just for fun! I hope I can talk DH into it even though he has reasons for wanting to come back early! I wanted to see baby Silas again! 

I met with the GD lady today and it wasn't bad at all ... Basically I just need to eat more often (instead of one meal a day i'vebeen having, I have to have 3 and 3 snacks at least!) & cut out very high carb foods like sugary treats & limit or balnce the rest! :) not too difficult and it's just for 10 or 11 weeks :) I like the idea of eating more though! Haha


----------



## natalie85

Wow Charlie sounds like u were lucky with the bleeding fingers crossed we all have the same luck!!! Oh wow so u had the oppersite prob hmmm I seem to have calmed down on the dodgy tummy for time being will have to see how things are when next have to go was just a bit shocked at colour and consistency lol!!!
Ahhh krystal I'm glad your meeting went well ooo u have to eat more :) I don't think we are doing the birthing classes either, just haven't got the time!! 
Haven't even really thought how we are going to do the nursery we cant really remember what our new place looks like!!! I think my hospital bag is almost there now!!! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Is it just me that still feels like the birth is ages away? I honestly haven't given it much (any) thought! The room which will be the nursery is empty now & ready to be transformed, but I'm in no hurry. And I honestly feel it's too soon to think about my hospital bag! I've being quite laid back about it all, which isn't like me at all really! We start our NCT classes mid-June so I'm sure it'll start feeling more real then!


----------



## natalie85

Sarah I've had the common fear that this little madam will be early hence making sure hospital bag is ready etc!!! When are u due?


----------



## TaNasha

I also have the fear that this little one will come early, but now that everything is already prepared she will probably be one of those 42 weekers!


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha thats it we panic they will be early but chances are they will be late hahaha


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I haven't thought much about packing my bag yet- DS was late so I just assumed this one wold be as well! We took birthing classes last time and hated them- they were long and the chairs were uncomfortable and the videos about made DH throw up, ha ha! This time we aren't taking any refreshers.


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm due on 16th August, so 11 weeks to go. Hoping he's early or on time as I'm super impatient & know I'll get bored & restless on maternity leave if he's late!! Someone today told me boys are known for being late & girls early, but thinking about friends/family that have had babies, that doesn't ring true!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ha ha I heard the other way around! Stephen was early and my friend who had a girl was 2 weeks late and her little girl was 1oz off 10lbs!!! Ahhh!! I think they'll just come when they've had enough lol :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

I agree, they'll come when they're good & ready!! Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

and probably when you're least expecting it.... like when you're walking around a supermarket... or clothes shopping or out for dinner! :haha:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ugh.. I'd really hate for my waters to break whilst out in public! I'd be mortified!!


----------



## natalie85

Me tooo!!! That would be sooooo embarrassing!!!
Are your waters clear when they go??


----------



## DaretoDream

our birthing class instructor said only 10% of women's waters actually break on their own!!! That's crazy.

where I used to work one girl's water broke at work and she was so embarrassed! Her oh came and took her to the hosp and then she found she actually peed herself and was not in labor!!!! That's so going to be me I fear!!


----------



## DaretoDream

our birthing class instructor said only 10% of women's waters actually break on their own!!! That's crazy.

where I used to work one girl's water broke at work and she was so embarrassed! Her oh came and took her to the hosp and then she found she actually peed herself and was not in labor!!!! That's so going to be me I fear!!


----------



## DaretoDream

sorry for the double post!!!!! Phones! Ugh.


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmm I thought the majority broke on their own? :-/ Well surprised by that percentage!

urm Natalie - yes they should be 'clear' - if they're brown or red then you need to get to the maternity ward ASAP, and you can lose your hind waters before your main waters too! (they're the ones that make you think you've just pee'd yourself :haha: )


----------



## natalie85

Crikey 2 types of waters? Eak!! Is it a lot when they go? X


----------



## Love_Krystal

DH is freaking out about my waters going, he is scared they will go in his truck & ruin his seats LOL .. That's a man for you!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Had my small baby shower with DH's family today :) it was lovely :) we got lots of wonderful little things for baby Silas! I am really excited :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm terrified of my waters breaking in public, with DS #1 they had to be broken at the hospital- I hope that happens again!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hope everyone is feeling well! I'm hoping my waters don't break until The time of my c- section!

We went to my parents for dinner last night. Had a great night but I was such a guts! We had Indian and I just couldn't stop myself eating.. I was a woman possessed lol... So I woke up at 3am with the most intense indigestion (at least I think it was indigestion!). I was in tears and couldn't talk to tell DH what was wrong. The pain was right accross my chest and into my upper back! Lasted for ages too! Ouch!!

This is a little embarrassing to ask.. But has anyone else noticed swelling in their labia? The last week I've had what feels like babies pushing down really low.. And then yesterday I noticed that one side of my labia minora (right near the vaginal opening) is quite swollen! Anyone else gave this or no what it is? No itching or pain either so I don't think it's infection... Just feels pressurized!

Xoxo


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> Crikey 2 types of waters? Eak!! Is it a lot when they go? X

The hind ones are just like you've wet yourself - but you still need a pad on - I was like god that's not a lot (as I thought it was the main ones!) then as my main waters ruptured there was a massive pop andthen it flooded the whole hospital bed :D AND even after he was born more water came out lol! I drenched the midwife :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ttc - hope you're feeling better today :) and swelling down there I think is due to increased blood supply and the pressure baby (or in your case babies :) ) are putting on your pelvic area! 

Krystal - glad you had a nice babyshower :) and I bet you're glad you got to eat a bit of cake hey? :)


----------



## angie79

Hi girls i'm back - i was away in yarmouth for the week - had a lovely time and just chilled out - ahhh

I hope everyone is ok and doing well - love all the nurserys coming along and the doggie in one of the pics.
Did i miss much?

I have just started to get back ache and it always happens at night so i'm not sleeping great. I'm also putting the final touches to the nursery next week and both mine and bubbas hospital bags are packed - just have this funny feeling he is coming early

xxx


----------



## natalie85

Krystal so happy for u that u had a lovely baby shower!!!!
TTC hope your feeling better!!!! 
Angie welcome back!!! Glad u had a lovely holiday!!!! I also have the panic this madam gonna be early will probably be late tho!!!

I'm moaning again!!!!!! Dh slept on sofa last night as last few nights he had kept me up with his snoring!! So that was lovely of him!! But I had the worst nights sleep!!! Could not get comfy cos of pain in hips and tummy :( and felt full of a cold :( was horrid :(
Keep thinking I've dropped, how do u know if u have dropped?


----------



## angie79

ahhh no sounds terrible :hugs: and there is me moaning about my night time back pain

xxx


----------



## natalie85

Aww I can totally sympathise with the night time back pain!!!
I asked hubby if stomach looked a bit lower he agreed that it did look a little bit lower!!?? Eak!!! Do u drop gradually?? Xx


----------



## angie79

i think every one is different - i think i will drop very quickly when it does happen as i'm so high. Glad i'm not the only person with night time back pain 

xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

I think after 6 mos you start to drop gradually .. That's what it looks like in the drawn pictures I've seen outlining it. 

Thank you I did have a lovely shower & I did get to eat some cake & fruit & have some yummy punch.... I paid for it as well as the eating so often though bc I've had terrible indigestion & tummy aches! I told DH I have to talk to the Doctor bc I can NOt go from eating once or twice to eating 6 time ... My belly aches and feels like it will pop! 

This morning a friend is going to scan us (just reg scan) but I am really excited about seeing the baby although they said he may be too big for clear pictures on a reg scan I still am excited to see him! & for DH to be there!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- I hear ya with the back pain keeping you up, I'm so used to snoring, but the back and hip pain wakes me up every night!
TTC- I had swelling down there with DS #1, it was a little bit later, but it would make sense you get everything earlier with two!
Welcome back Angie!

We had such a nice day yesterday- took the dog for a swim at the lake, of course DS tried to get in too, grilled steaks for dinner... I wish every day was like that!


----------



## angie79

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Natalie- I hear ya with the back pain keeping you up, I'm so used to snoring, but the back and hip pain wakes me up every night!
> TTC- I had swelling down there with DS #1, it was a little bit later, but it would make sense you get everything earlier with two!
> Welcome back Angie!
> 
> We had such a nice day yesterday- took the dog for a swim at the lake, of course DS tried to get in too, grilled steaks for dinner... I wish every day was like that!

thanks :flower:

Are you worried about your dogs reaction to lo

xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Angie- not really, he's a lab and he was great when we brought home DS#1. He is a very kind natured dog, but we've been spending time in the nursery and sniffing baby clothes and all that.


----------



## angie79

i have 2 staffie's and despite there reputation are lovely caring and well mannered dogs but i do worry about one of them as he thinks anything small is a female dog and tries to mount them :haha: when the female is already sleeping in the nursery 

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Had my small baby shower with DH's family today :) it was lovely :) we got lots of wonderful little things for baby Silas! I am really excited :)


:) That's awesome love!!! can't wait to have my first one- in two weeks from now! It's making me nervous not having anything and being told i'm not allowed to buy anything. but i have nothing and my head is going insane!!! oh, btw, happy 30 weeks!!!! :happydance:



TTC DH FIFO said:


> Hope everyone is feeling well! I'm hoping my waters don't break until The time of my c- section!
> 
> We went to my parents for dinner last night. Had a great night but I was such a guts! We had Indian and I just couldn't stop myself eating.. I was a woman possessed lol... So I woke up at 3am with the most intense indigestion (at least I think it was indigestion!). I was in tears and couldn't talk to tell DH what was wrong. The pain was right accross my chest and into my upper back! Lasted for ages too! Ouch!!
> 
> This is a little embarrassing to ask.. But has anyone else noticed swelling in their labia? The last week I've had what feels like babies pushing down really low.. And then yesterday I noticed that one side of my labia minora (right near the vaginal opening) is quite swollen! Anyone else gave this or no what it is? No itching or pain either so I don't think it's infection... Just feels pressurized!
> 
> Xoxo


I was horrified this morning myself to notice how large the um, lady bits have become!!! they are very swollen. Needless to say i won't be doing a good shave down there in fear of nicking something. ouch!!!!!!!!!



natalie85 said:


> Krystal so happy for u that u had a lovely baby shower!!!!
> TTC hope your feeling better!!!!
> Angie welcome back!!! Glad u had a lovely holiday!!!! I also have the panic this madam gonna be early will probably be late tho!!!
> 
> I'm moaning again!!!!!! Dh slept on sofa last night as last few nights he had kept me up with his snoring!! So that was lovely of him!! But I had the worst nights sleep!!! Could not get comfy cos of pain in hips and tummy :( and felt full of a cold :( was horrid :(
> Keep thinking I've dropped, how do u know if u have dropped?

I might have to move to the sofa myself- my back is just like yours! terrible!!!!! My hips! agh! But if i go to the sofa there is a nice back support and could take the long pillow with me. Might be worth it. But i hate sleeping alone. :(

When dh snores i shove him and tell him he's snoring- then he rolls over, apologizes and sleeps again. Usually once repositioned he's much better. BUT he doesn't remember me waking him- so, it doesn't make me feel bad!


----------



## DaretoDream

30 weeks today girls! :dance:

So tired. And i am starting to have some difficulty with walking the dog around. And STAIRS. omg, how i have come to loathe stairs. Up is intense! I am so slow. And going around the block i'm just.... i feel like it's so hard to do. 

Last night i was SO warm, and dh woke up and needed to put the quilt back on the bed because he was cold and i was sweating. Guess the heat has begun. My wedding ring is stuck on my finger because of me being so warm it's swelled just enough that i can't get it over the knuckle. Was planning this week or next to take it off and put it on a chain around my neck to not have to worry about having it cut off... but now, i can't even get it off. :( 

I suddenly feel so swollen. I mean not like to where i would have to tell anyone that it might be a problem, but JUST enough, that sock wearing bothers me slightly, and i'm just feeling large. So glad this is my last week of work- think it'll be the last week for socks too. 

Its so humid out. And summer hasn't even begun. :( Oh man.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Just had our scan it was AMAZING!!! The u/s tech was awesome! It was almost as good or better than 3D though harder to get pics that justify how clear we could see him! We could see his nose (his daddy's nose for sure) and his eye balls & watch him blink & he was swallowing ... And even yawned so big you could see his tongue :) he has a big mouth too although I'm not sure where he gets that from hehe ;) ... She showed us his future fat rolls (wrinkles) down his little sides and belly where he has started getting a little fat to fill them in :) ... His feet were over 2 1/2 inches long :) it was so exciting!! I cannot wait to meet him!!! He is absolutely awesome :) I wish she could have put it on video! :) 

Oh and he was measuring perfect in length almost to the day based on his femur length & based on his belly & head he was measuring 31 weeks 3 days average which is about 10 days ahead which isn't all that big at all ... It's actually the least ahead he has measured! 

And Dare we've made it to 30 weeks!!! We are in the homestretch now!!! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare I am in the same boat! I got winded getting back to the car from the hospital today... And the youth at church & DH make fun of me everytime I come up the stairs bc I huff and puff as if I weigh 400 lbs! My
feet are slightly swollen when I get up and put on socks and shoes for work, not noticeably but I can feel the difference as well ... Once I get up and moving at work on my feet it usually goes away though! 

The other night the temps here dipped into the 40's again and apparently
the house was freezing ... I had no clue bc I was
sweating & got up and turned on the fan! Poor DH was telling me bye as he left for work & I commented that he felt ice cold & he said "yea it's freezing in here, why did you turn on the fan?" lol


----------



## natalie85

I'm wondering if the sofa will be my best bet to get good nights sleep I will see how it goes tonight only thing worrys me is wake up with bad neck and sometimes back ache and where sofa is I generally have to sleep on right side not left hmmmm hopefully tonight will sleep better!! Oh and everytime sleep on sofa get heartburn!! Haha!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh yes the heat ahhhh I think it must be humid here as well dh gets annoyed with me for always kicking the duvet off cos he gets cold!!! Haha!!


----------



## DaretoDream

It's so funny because dh has always been a sweaty monster, so to hear him say he's so cold and i'm like 'good god i'm melting' its just totally opposite! They are opening the pool here at our complex next weekend- which normally i'd be like gross too early and now i'm like I NEED TO FIND A BATHING SUIT I"M DYING!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Its so humid here too- I think I might take my rings off this week- thank God pools open next weekend, I will be spending my whole summer in the pool!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Finally got the ring off!!! So now it's safe on my necklace instead. Weird feeling not having it on my finger... :( But it's only for the last 2 months.


----------



## natalie85

I've bearly worn my rings as was never allowed to at work and was scared I'd lose them If I kept raking them on and off all the time!!! :(


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie- you aren't allowed to wear your wedding band at work?! That's ridiculous! What line of work???? I can't even believe it.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Growth and wellbeing scan this morning. Was very detailed, like the 19 week anatomy scan and seemed to take ages.. Two perfect little baby boys and they are very similar in size (about 1100g each) which I'm told is a perfect weight for my dates. All their organs and both placentas are holding up well (which is always a risk with twins), and fluid levels, cervix etc all looking good! So I'm a very happy girl! This dizziness is gtting silly tho. I laid on the table for my scan and was dizzy in about 30 seconds so she put a wedge under my back and DH held it in place so she scanned me on each side once she new where bubs where.. But I was still so terribly short of breath and dizzy! Twin A is head down and twin b was breach so makes sense with the places I've been getting movement lately!

Gonna see about booking my section date tomorrow :):) only about 9 weeks and 3 days to go for me now! Were all getting so close.. It's starting to feel real!! Ahh!


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie- you aren't allowed to wear your wedding band at work?! That's ridiculous! What line of work???? I can't even believe it.

I was working in a bakery and it has little diamonds within the band, if it was plain I would have been allowed to wear it!!!


----------



## natalie85

TTC im so happy got you that your scans went so well!!! Dizziness not so good have they suggested anything??


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Its so humid here too- I think I might take my rings off this week- thank God pools open next weekend, I will be spending my whole summer in the pool!!!

Where abouts do u live?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ah pool time I can't wait! My parents almost have theirs ready!!! And we go to the beach with our church kids in 11 days for the weekend which will be sweltering but fun! 

ttc dh FIFO- glad your scan went well :) so exciting to know all is well and babies will be here soon!!! Congrats!!


----------



## natalie85

32 weeks today!!! Woooooo!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TTC- Thats great that the scan went so well, it must be nice to see the babies again, I hope your dizziness improves. Natalie- I'm from the US, Pennsylvania to be specific. I swear it goes from hot to cold around here with no in between!


----------



## natalie85

Oh wow really eak I suppose that's same as uk really one day it's really lovely weather the next horrid!! 
Really windy here today nice and sunny otherwise!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

God not long left now Natalie!! :) Though when you read the ticker... don't the days left sound so much longer than the weeks left??!!


----------



## TaNasha

CharlieKeys said:


> God not long left now Natalie!! :) Though when you read the ticker... don't the days left sound so much longer than the weeks left??!!

I also think the days seem to take forever!

I am so ready to have this baby! These last few weeks better fly by!


----------



## natalie85

I know it sounds like ages in days and also dh keeps saying oh it's jut under 2months!! And that doesn't sound right to me!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTC DH FIFO said:


> Growth and wellbeing scan this morning. Was very detailed, like the 19 week anatomy scan and seemed to take ages.. Two perfect little baby boys and they are very similar in size (about 1100g each) which I'm told is a perfect weight for my dates. All their organs and both placentas are holding up well (which is always a risk with twins), and fluid levels, cervix etc all looking good! So I'm a very happy girl! This dizziness is gtting silly tho. I laid on the table for my scan and was dizzy in about 30 seconds so she put a wedge under my back and DH held it in place so she scanned me on each side once she new where bubs where.. But I was still so terribly short of breath and dizzy! Twin A is head down and twin b was breach so makes sense with the places I've been getting movement lately!
> 
> Gonna see about booking my section date tomorrow :):) only about 9 weeks and 3 days to go for me now! Were all getting so close.. It's starting to feel real!! Ahh!

So glad the scan went well!!! awesome !!!!



natalie85 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> natalie- you aren't allowed to wear your wedding band at work?! That's ridiculous! What line of work???? I can't even believe it.
> 
> I was working in a bakery and it has little diamonds within the band, if it was plain I would have been allowed to wear it!!!Click to expand...

Oh my gosh that makes me so mad! lol. I can't imagine not having mine!!! Mine is plain though. I don't do well with many diamonds things like that because i'm so clumsy i'd have knocked them all out. lol.



Love_Krystal said:


> Ah pool time I can't wait! My parents almost have theirs ready!!! And we go to the beach with our church kids in 11 days for the weekend which will be sweltering but fun!
> 
> ttc dh FIFO- glad your scan went well :) so exciting to know all is well and babies will be here soon!!! Congrats!!

Yeah my parents open theres sometime in june. What are you going to do about bathing suit? I can't find any that look ok! tried some on that were just- EW ! Why do they want us to look so horrid?! I can't find any flattering suits for maternity! Makes me so mad!



natalie85 said:


> 32 weeks today!!! Woooooo!!!!


Congrats love!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Today is my last monday working! This week starts maternity leave for me after friday.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 32 weeks Natalie!!! 

Dare I have no clue, I haven't even looked... I may buy a 2 piece a little bigger to fit my boobs and around my belly at the bottom and just wear a tank top at least in public ... I look massive though & I have stretch marks... It's so discouraging ... My wedding pics on Facebook are from 3 weeks before I got pregnant I wasn't skinny but not huge ... I've only gained about 13 lbs maybe & I look like I gained 50... After seeing my baby shower pics this weekend I thought maybe I better stay covered up lol 

Congrats on Maternity leave! I wish I could take leave but ESP with the diabetes stuff I need the exercise! ... But I have taken my schedule down to Monday -Thursday morning shifts which I've been working for a couple weeks anyways! That's a little better having 3 days off in the middle!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, That's so exciting being on your last week!!! I have 3 weeks to go!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- I know I've been feeling maybe I should wear a shirt over a suit... But I don't want to feel that way. I want to smbrace my belly! But it is hard with how huge I am and maybe just get a a tankini thing. Glad you were able to shorten ur shifts at least!!! I'm getting so tired again I'm glad it's over but will miss everyone. I've been instructed tocome and have lunch often and bring baby too. :)

ttc- 3 wks!!! That's awesome! What do you plan to do in the free time??? Since we are so close maybe we could think about meeting up sometime!


----------



## emily86

30 weeks today!! ( my tickers a day out lol)
wooooooo........ this is the final countdown isn't it xx


----------



## natalie85

Since leaving work I must warn u I feel like I have much less energy it's horrid!! I've ended up wasting days by sleeping loads and wondering how I did 8hr days on my feet with such early starts!!! It's infuriating when I know how much I have to do with moving at the end of the week!!!!! Esp when I don't even feel like I have the energy to do something simple like clean our little flat!!!! 


Emily congratulations on 30weeks!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 30 weeks!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies....taken myself away for a week - had a bit of a bad one! The scan went well - she was spot on with her measurements even though she was so head down they couldn't get the HC. But got upset with consultant as she's very rude anyway (can't speak very good english so its hard to get things across..and she just walks out of the room for like ten mins at a time just leaving you there with no explanation) and she told me I probably won't be allowed to go in the midwife-led unit because of my EDS. It's so frustrating because that means a lot to me and EVERYTHING has ben normal...including the heart scan and of babs scans...and with my hips I think being stuck in a bed monitord will just make it worse! 

It's so odd we're all getting so far along now....people getting their bags packed and everything. And maternity leave....I've still got just under nine weeks to go until mine! Hurry up! 

Ps. Nursery is finished...will post pics in a bit.


----------



## jaydalee

Hi everyone, My name is Sharyn, My first boy is due on the 24th of July although he has been trying to come early 3 times now. I also have a gorgeous daughter who is 6yrs old, turning 7 on the 12th August. So theres something in the air for me round July / August. ;)
I use to say "I cant wait" to any1 who would listen but Iv learnt my lesson on that one and all I seem to be saying these days is "you better stay put for another 9 weeks".lol. I think Iv pretty much gave him his first grounding already, :) Just like his sister, impatient.
All is well, appointment with MW tomorrow, yeh another scan for me!! I love the collection of scan pics I have now, Iv already started my baby book, the OH loves it, and my daughter pulls hers out and compares the little pictures, She says "look mum hes gonna be tall like me cause hes real long" I love what little ones say, "the darnedest things".


----------



## CharlieKeys

Welcome Jaydalee! :) Congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora said:


> Hello ladies....taken myself away for a week - had a bit of a bad one! The scan went well - she was spot on with her measurements even though she was so head down they couldn't get the HC. But got upset with consultant as she's very rude anyway (can't speak very good english so its hard to get things across..and she just walks out of the room for like ten mins at a time just leaving you there with no explanation) and she told me I probably won't be allowed to go in the midwife-led unit because of my EDS. It's so frustrating because that means a lot to me and EVERYTHING has ben normal...including the heart scan and of babs scans...and with my hips I think being stuck in a bed monitord will just make it worse!
> 
> It's so odd we're all getting so far along now....people getting their bags packed and everything. And maternity leave....I've still got just under nine weeks to go until mine! Hurry up!
> 
> Ps. Nursery is finished...will post pics in a bit.


Can you not appeal to someone higher and say you want to be on the birthing unit? (what is EDS by the way?) I can't see why yoy're not considered low risk? But glad everything was ok on the scan :D


----------



## Julymom2be

I would like to be added. Im due July 29th, with a pink bump.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welcome jadalee and Julymom


----------



## CharlieKeys

Welcome Julymum! Congrats on the pink bump :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare- that would be fun! I'm planning on spending my days at MIL's pool, and taking my son on some day trips before the baby comes, I'm thinking zoo, aquarium, that kind of stuff!

Batty- I'm sorry you had such a rough time, hopefully there is someone else you can talk to!

Welcome new ladies!!!


----------



## BattyNora

CharlieKeys said:


> Can you not appeal to someone higher and say you want to be on the birthing unit? (what is EDS by the way?) I can't see why yoy're not considered low risk? But glad everything was ok on the scan :D

EDS is Ehlers Danlos Syndrome which is a connective tissue disorder that I was diagnosed with last year. There are different types and I have type III - Hypermobility. I'm very lucky as this is probably the least troublesome type - I only have to contend with painful joints that are prone to subluxing, particularly my hips...but so many have it far worse than me. It can be genetic and the other types include heart or other organ problems.....but they've ruled them out.

I'm going to speak to my MW tomorrow about it and hopefully she'll be able to write a recommendation that I can go to the MW-led unit.

Welcome new ladies!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

LOL i'm planning on hitting up the pool as well! sounds lovely! :) Mom has one but i will def have to have a nice suit that doesnt show too much belly because my mother will comment. 

I can't wait for the pools to open!!! 


welcome to all the new girls!!!!!!! :wave:

Feeling fantastic today- how are all of you?! I slept crap but i'm in a wonderful mood :) Have a midwife appt this am, glad for that! get to hear baby again and ask a few small questions. :) Hope you all are having a lovely tuesday :)


----------



## sequeena

I've got a really itchy bum!! Is this a pregnancy thing or just me?!

We've finished off shopping for Thomas today. Feels so good to get it done :) We're in the middle of finishing off his nursery too - though we still need to buy the border and curtains for it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

BattyNora said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Can you not appeal to someone higher and say you want to be on the birthing unit? (what is EDS by the way?) I can't see why yoy're not considered low risk? But glad everything was ok on the scan :D
> 
> EDS is Ehlers Danlos Syndrome which is a connective tissue disorder that I was diagnosed with last year. There are different types and I have type III - Hypermobility. I'm very lucky as this is probably the least troublesome type - I only have to contend with painful joints that are prone to subluxing, particularly my hips...but so many have it far worse than me. It can be genetic and the other types include heart or other organ problems.....but they've ruled them out.
> 
> I'm going to speak to my MW tomorrow about it and hopefully she'll be able to write a recommendation that I can go to the MW-led unit.
> 
> Welcome new ladies!!!Click to expand...

ahh ok! Well hopefully she'll say it's better for you if you're on the MW-led unit...! Is it a unit that's attached to the hospital? So if they do think you'll be better off in the other ward then it won't be too hard to transfer! Hopefully she'll give you some good news tomorrow :)


----------



## natalie85

sequeena u havent got piles by chance have you?? :blush:
Batty how did you get on with your mw today hopefully you got everything sorted and are happy?!
dare how did your mw appointment go?
welcome to all the newbies!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Hi Nat - MW wasn't great. Bless her, she was running an hour behind and had a student midwife in there with her, plus my dad had borrowed my car and my notes were in there so she couldn't do my bloods....and she was so rushed there wasn't a chance to talk about it. Also, she worried me as my fundal height is only 26cm and they seemed a little concerned at that..but I'm thinking that if they were happy with last weeks scan I should be okay...Back tomorrow to do my bloods...JOY!

How are you doing Nat? Are you on the move down from Watford yet?


----------



## natalie85

oh no i'm sorry to hear that why don't you book another appointment with her so you can put your mind at rest?! when is your next scan? ahhh off to the vampires eh!!! how come they are doing extra bloods?
nearly nearly there!! :D cant wait!! we get the keys on friday!!! sooooo excited!!! been so busy packing up so exhausted from it all but will soooooo be worth it!! i've ended up most days (except from today) doing a tiny amount in the morn and sleeping through the afternoon then having loads of energy in the evening!!! i am still not sure if going to use watford hosp tho!!


----------



## DaretoDream

hi ladies - mw appt went great! Measuring perfect and she sounded good :) nothing very exciting to report. Oh I've gained a total of 21lbs- she said again- perfect gain :shrug: I think everyone of us is differnet though so don't believe in 'perfect' weight gain. 

in complaint dept: feet hurt SO bad- and back starting to bother me. And I'm HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## natalie85

Glad u had a good appointment dare!! Sorry your feet hurt and u are soooo hot!!!!

Sofa for me tonight which really not happy about I Hurt so much from packing and moving boxes today :( and down there hurts and in last hour been to the toilet 5 times!!!! Ridiculous!!!! So now everytime I need the toilet I gotta hope I don't fall over any bloody boxes Grrrr


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie! I'm so sorry you have to move all the boxes! And I know what you mean about peeing every so often! Man I go all the time!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad your appt went well dare!! I'm hot too!!! 91degrees with 90% humidity & 0 air! ... The a/c guy comes Tommorrow if nothing comes up and hopes to have it in and running by Sunday ... Fingers crossed and praying he does!!!

Aw Natalie becareful!!! That's how I feel after work everyday and my down there hurts from my pubic bone and hip ligaments being lax :-/ no fun ESP when u get up to pee every hour or so ... I hope u are able to get some rest!!


----------



## Stef

Hi all. Not been in here for a little while. 

I had a lovely weekend away despite being in receipt of some sad news. One of my relatives passed away Saturday morning, he had been ill a long time and to be honest it was expected. 

It was really nice to spend some quality time with my great grandparents as I dont get down there much any more. 

We took Livy to the sealife centre at Scarboro, she loved it, It was damned expensive to get in though and there IMO isnt much there. But my Liv had a great time and thats who we went for. 

I also bought some baby bits at the weekend. Got some gorgeous little ted baker outfits and i got an extra 10% off them in the debenhams event. Ordered my moses basket yesterday and im starting to feel a little more organised.

Im suffering badly with my SPD at the minute. Im off work again. I could barely sit or walk yesterday :( never mind though ill live and LO will be worth it when she arrives. 

Hope every one else is OK as ive not read back through the thread yet. (selfish of me I know :haha:)

:flower: Xx


----------



## natalie85

Dare I thought I went a lot before but this is a whole new level!!!!
Thanks krystal it got to the point yest where I stopped and thought hmmm quite enough for one day if I do more I'll be over doing it!!!
I am freaking myself out with the pain in lady bits I must say I think I'm getting myself worked up over it esp as I have to move docs so I might give my current mw a call bit later today to put mind at rest!!!!
Stef sorry for your loss :hugs: glad u had a nice break though!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

noticed i have a touch of pain down there as well nat. 

my back, is aching real bad today. 

Two more days of work :dance:

Stef :hugs: i'm so sorry about all of that hun


----------



## Love_Krystal

I hope everything is ok Natalie! I have pain in my lady bits all the time but just from all the walking and working I do at work causing ligament pains..... 

I feel like my stomach is housing a small rabbit instead of a baby as much as he kicks and moves now! It's constantly jumping! If I have my hand on my stomach at all or lean against the counter or hold a book up to read on it or anything he attempts to kick it off .... I've tried reminding him it was my belly first ;) but he doesn't care he is stingy with his space in there :) haha


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry Natalie, I've had that pain down there too, not all the time, just when I move certain ways. Dare- I'm so jealous you only have two days left of work, I guess after today I'm down to 8 and 1/2 days.... can't wait!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- yeah it's great but sad too! I mean I do like my job. It's hard to imagine stopping! But glad that I am. And 8 &1/2 days isn't too bad!!!!


----------



## natalie85

I had that pain on and off a while ago and didn't think too much of it now it's pretty constant I spoke to my friend and she says how I described it sounds exactly like baby engaging :D so I guess that's good I am trying to call mw just to confirm that's what it is! But keeps going to voicemail have a funny feeling she might have the day off ad I won't have a chance to call her tomorrow with moving etc!


----------



## natalie85

Couldn't get through to midwife so called labour ward they've asked me to pop In and get checked out as bit early to be engaging but I think I just lost mucus plug as well hmmm jelified goo no blood to it though!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Keep us posted Natalie!!!


----------



## Stef

Hope everything is O.K Natalie when you get there. Xx


----------



## natalie85

im back i dont really know what the outcome was to be honest they seemed to say that i had pulled a muscle down there they didnt seem to check if baby was engaged they did an internal check and everything was fine and closed so feeling a bit confused but glad to be home as soooooo hungry and need food!!!!!!


----------



## Stef

Glad all seems to be O.K 

xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie 
Glad everything is ok ... That's what mine is muscles and ligaments and it's severe enough I can't walk sometimes...so hopefully they are right and everything is ok!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u!!! I think I hurt more after the internal bit was really horrid :( hope they are right I must admit I didn't feel relieved or anything like still a bit concerned that they hadn't got it right I don't understand how where the pain is for me to have pulled a muscle I've pulled muscles loads so would have some idea of what the pain is like if that makes sense?? Anyway bed for me hopefully feel better in the morn!!!! 
Thank u again!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

here are some of my ultrasound pics from my scan last Sunday :)

BIG YAWN! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/silasyawn.jpg

Nose & lips
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/silasnoselips.jpg

his over 2 1/2" long foot!! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/silasfoot.jpg

Sweet little face! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/silasface2.jpg

you can see his eyeball! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/silasface.jpg

Boy bits  
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/silasboy.jpg


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad everything is okay, sortof Natalie! Good pics Love_Krystal. We're under a tornado warning right now, so we're all hanging in the basement, I'm ready for the spring storms to be over!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Me too ttc! It's been a rough one this year! Be careful and stay safe for real! The storms have been so detrimental when they do hit! ... They are saying tornado season is almost over if not over after this last set of storms ... I'm praying it is!


----------



## DaretoDream

We live on the third floor so we have no basement to hide in. :/ Will be praying you stay nice and safe ttc!!!

Natalie- so glad everything is ok!!! 

Krystal - lovely photos! thanks for sharing!!! :) 

Can't believe how fast time is moving. My ticker says 66 days left!! And, maternity leave for me starts tomorrow! What happened to the time?!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u!!
TTC stay safe I hope u don't get storms!!!
Must be so scary!!!!
Lovely pics krystal!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yikes! Dare are there storms there? Be careful! I'm so nervous about them now after seeing my town and state destroyed! ... I can't drive thru town bc it upsets ms so much! Ttc let us know youre safe when your storms pass! 

Wow dare maternity leave! Go you! Today was so hard at work, after a super busy hard day yesterday that I almost quit! I was in tears bc I was hurting so bad and exhausted and they let me go home (which should have been done before then anyhow they just take advantage bc even though I'm pregnant I can handle more than most & work harder than most and don't complain!) ... I talked to them a little about how hard the busy shifts were on my body not being able to sit down at all for 7 hours straight & running around the whole time carrying things etc! ... They are suppose to put it in the manager notes and try to be more aware of it. I don't like to complain bc I want to pull my weight of the work and not be a burden ... But I'd like to work until as close to the end as possible .. Mainly for the exercise & staying busy & the extra cash is nice as well... But I won't be able to if I don't take it easier! Part of me longs for maternity leave though!


----------



## Mum2miller

hi, how is everyone feeling. if anything like me very pregnant and stretched. I was amazed tonight to look in the mirror at how big my belly is actually getting and its almost as if its a litle transparent and you can see every single vein in my belly!! SOO weird! plus i have now got stretch marks on my boobs. aside from a couple on 1 hip from my last pregnancy i had been lucky not to get any so i hope this isnt a sign of things to come.. 

I have my 4d ultra sound tomorrow i am soo excited to see our little girls beautiful face. I hope she puts on a nice show for us. is anyone else doing a 4d ultrsa sound or maternity photo shoot? With my Ultrasound i got a voucher to have a photo shoot, not sure if i really want to though. 

Hope everyone is well, cant believe how fast time has gone since we all joined this group now only a few weeks left eek only 5 for me :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Storms passed by us with no incidents last night. There is some damage around, and people without electricity still, but no deaths or major injuries have been reported so thankfully we were spared!!!

Love_Krystal- I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time at work, I have an "on your feet" job and I know how exhausted I am at the end of the day! Luckily I'm a teacher so I only have two weeks left. I wish we had a way to take a little bit of paid time before the baby comes here in the US, I never thought we had it bad until I saw how great the ladies in the UK have maternity leave. Good luck anyhow!!!

Hi Mum2Miller- I can't believe you're down to 5 weeks, how exciting!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc so glad you are ok! 

I know it would be nice if we did get better maternity leave. I am just a waitress at a semi nice place, I used to work there in college but came back when I was 13 weeks I think to make extra money and stay in shape... but there is no such thing as paid maternity leave there! Granted I can quit whenever I Want and still come back anytime I'm ready, there is just no money involved! Good thing you are out in 2 weeks! Schools here are finished already, they ended this past week. 

Mumtomiller! Great to see you! Glad you are well! Your scan sounds exciting!!! And 5 weeks! That's awesome ... So soon!!! That's really exciting! I know you can't wait to bring her home! 

Ugh last night was horrible for me ... I slept less than an hour from 2-3 am and was up peeing every 20-25 mins. Then finally drifted off at at 3 am I woke up with terrible pains from my breastbone all the way thru to my back ... I almost woke DH bc I was scared then I realized it was prob indigestion or heartburn or something or the babys feet up in my ribs. DH left to go fishing with his dad for the day at 430 ... And then about 530 I finally managed to get back to sleep....and slept til 7 when the pains hit again. I think it's indigestion bc cold water relieves the pain some and eating crackers and such, at Least for a little bit! .... But my tums are not helping! To make it worse my dr appt was for this morning and the stupid lady that was rude to us purposely scheduled our appt for the wrong day (tues) knowing I can only come on Fridays...I didn't know until the computer called to confirm it which was after hours... So I called last night and left a message about what happened and that I needed to be seen today otherwise I couldn't see the doctor for 2 weeks ... Which would be my next appt anyways! I am keeping my fingers x-Ed that they get me in today so maybe she will prescribe something to help me! I am exhausted!


----------



## Mum2miller

How frustrating for you! i hope you are able to be seen today. I am the same with peeing it has increased so much in the last 2 weeks its as if the second i stand up i could go again and often have lol TMI but it is crazy! I am also having some odd pains like that often i have reflux aswell though so i think mine is more reflux than heartburn very annoying though!


----------



## Stef

Im going to see if I can bring my Mat leave forward by 2 weeks. Im exhausted. If I can bring it forward 2 weeks then i only have 10 weeks left at work wohoo. 

Been to see the physio again today for my acupuncture, she has also given me crutches to help with my hobbling. Some days arent as bad as others so im not planning on using them religiously every day. 

Love_Krystal sorry your having a rough old time, hope they manage to fit you in with some body today. 

Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> hi, how is everyone feeling. if anything like me very pregnant and stretched. I was amazed tonight to look in the mirror at how big my belly is actually getting and its almost as if its a litle transparent and you can see every single vein in my belly!! SOO weird! plus i have now got stretch marks on my boobs. aside from a couple on 1 hip from my last pregnancy i had been lucky not to get any so i hope this isnt a sign of things to come..
> 
> I have my 4d ultra sound tomorrow i am soo excited to see our little girls beautiful face. I hope she puts on a nice show for us. is anyone else doing a 4d ultrsa sound or maternity photo shoot? With my Ultrasound i got a voucher to have a photo shoot, not sure if i really want to though.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, cant believe how fast time has gone since we all joined this group now only a few weeks left eek only 5 for me :)


Excited about your ultrasound!!!! awesome!! And yes i often stare at my belly in the mirror and can't believe how big it is!!! I have stretch marks all over my boobs, but not my belly. Can't understand that one, but that's how it is right now. Just stretchy boobs. They've grown 2 cup sizes since before. And i also have to pee every five seconds. If i'm sitting i'm ok- but if i stand up i'm going every 5 minutes.



Love_Krystal said:


> Yikes! Dare are there storms there? Be careful! I'm so nervous about them now after seeing my town and state destroyed! ... I can't drive thru town bc it upsets ms so much! Ttc let us know youre safe when your storms pass!
> 
> Wow dare maternity leave! Go you! Today was so hard at work, after a super busy hard day yesterday that I almost quit! I was in tears bc I was hurting so bad and exhausted and they let me go home (which should have been done before then anyhow they just take advantage bc even though I'm pregnant I can handle more than most & work harder than most and don't complain!) ... I talked to them a little about how hard the busy shifts were on my body not being able to sit down at all for 7 hours straight & running around the whole time carrying things etc! ... They are suppose to put it in the manager notes and try to be more aware of it. I don't like to complain bc I want to pull my weight of the work and not be a burden ... But I'd like to work until as close to the end as possible .. Mainly for the exercise & staying busy & the extra cash is nice as well... But I won't be able to if I don't take it easier! Part of me longs for maternity leave though!

I don't think we have any storms right now or in the last few days. I try to ignore that stuff unless someone says 'oh we are in a tornado' i don't really do the news so i don't really know. However i went to the dentist the other day and the lady told me there was a big tornado warning right there in that town and i had drove right into it. :/



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Storms passed by us with no incidents last night. There is some damage around, and people without electricity still, but no deaths or major injuries have been reported so thankfully we were spared!!!

So glad you are well!!



Love_Krystal said:


> Ttc so glad you are ok!
> 
> I know it would be nice if we did get better maternity leave. I am just a waitress at a semi nice place, I used to work there in college but came back when I was 13 weeks I think to make extra money and stay in shape... but there is no such thing as paid maternity leave there! Granted I can quit whenever I Want and still come back anytime I'm ready, there is just no money involved! Good thing you are out in 2 weeks! Schools here are finished already, they ended this past week.
> 
> Ugh last night was horrible for me ... I slept less than an hour from 2-3 am and was up peeing every 20-25 mins. Then finally drifted off at at 3 am I woke up with terrible pains from my breastbone all the way thru to my back ... I almost woke DH bc I was scared then I realized it was prob indigestion or heartburn or something or the babys feet up in my ribs. DH left to go fishing with his dad for the day at 430 ... And then about 530 I finally managed to get back to sleep....and slept til 7 when the pains hit again. I think it's indigestion bc cold water relieves the pain some and eating crackers and such, at Least for a little bit! .... But my tums are not helping! To make it worse my dr appt was for this morning and the stupid lady that was rude to us purposely scheduled our appt for the wrong day (tues) knowing I can only come on Fridays...I didn't know until the computer called to confirm it which was after hours... So I called last night and left a message about what happened and that I needed to be seen today otherwise I couldn't see the doctor for 2 weeks ... Which would be my next appt anyways! I am keeping my fingers x-Ed that they get me in today so maybe she will prescribe something to help me! I am exhausted!

We don't get paid maternity leave either at my job- not that it matters because i'm not going back. My old job used to pay for it and then they stopped and didn't tell anyone- and like 4 ladies were pg at the same time and they found out after that they didn't have any pay!!! I know a lot of ladies get AFLAC if they are considering ttc as they have great maternity pay.

My birthing class lady told me that we should stop drinking by 7 pm but make sure we have all our fluids for the day- that helps with the peeing. So i tried it- instead i just woke up 3 times instead of the normal like 6. But my back and hip and ugh so warm! Feel like a turtle getting out of bed. Hope that your office calls you back so you can get in there and get things fixed!!!! I hate when you can only leave a message. i'd call again!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies! It seems likes loads has been going on for the last few days! 

Seems like the weeks are flying by now and can't believe we're all soon gonna have our babies! 

I'm with all you on the peeing... though I've got to the point where I refuse to get out of bed to pee unless I'm bursting! It frustrates me when I feel like I really need to go and it's not even worth going to pee for! :haha: But, do have to be careful, cause if I leave it too long I nearly end up wetting myself cause it's so full!!

I do have a question though... me and the OH finally managed to find the time to dtd last night and it was hte most uncomfortable experience ever - it felt like it was burning afterwards and it felt so horrible during it :( He said it was good for him but I felt like I let him down a bit cause we haven't managed to find time to do it for about 3 weeks (which is the longest we've ever been!) and then it was just so horrible! Luckily it was pitch black so he couldn't see my faces :haha: Anyone else have this burning sort of sensation or know what it is? I remember it vaguely with Stephen (towards the end) but it wasn't as bad as this! 

Hope everyone's keeping safe if you're on Tornado watch in the US!


----------



## Stef

CharlieKeys said:


> I do have a question though... me and the OH finally managed to find the time to dtd last night and it was hte most uncomfortable experience ever - it felt like it was burning afterwards and it felt so horrible during it :( He said it was good for him but I felt like I let him down a bit cause we haven't managed to find time to do it for about 3 weeks (which is the longest we've ever been!) and then it was just so horrible! Luckily it was pitch black so he couldn't see my faces :haha: Anyone else have this burning sort of sensation or know what it is? I remember it vaguely with Stephen (towards the end) but it wasn't as bad as this!
> 
> Hope everyone's keeping safe if you're on Tornado watch in the US!

Actually yes I get this too but didnt dare post about it incase it was just me.:blush: It is so uncomfortable and horrid but not sure whats causing it. I try and avoid DTD because of this which i feel awful for but that burning feeling is just too much. DH and I didnt DTD with my first as he was 'worried he would hurt the baby' :haha: He seems to of got over that this time and now its me that dosent want to have sex. :nope:

Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

I get the burning feeling too it's got to have to do with horomones causing something bc the only other time it's happened are very horomonal times right before the witch or after (I think) the witch leaves I can't remember which ..dtd has gotten a lot better for me this trimester than it was in 2nd which is odd bc they say 2nd is best ... I don't think I had any blood flow down there then bc no matter how bad I wanted it or what DH did ... It just didn't work ... But like a week or so ago it just all the sudden got much much much better like as awesome as before I was pregnant, or first trimester still was. So weird what horomones can do! 

I had my appt. She called me in a prescription and told me about another OTC med I could take with it if I still had problems. My bp was a little high they just told me to keep an eye on it ....the baby and my uterus are both measuring about 1 wk & 3 days ahead...which isn't bad. I will get another scan though in 2-4 weeks to check his weight which is kind of exciting bc I get to see him again! She told me today that they would like me to have him between 39 & 40 weeks, July 25-31... Even if they had to induce ... So we will see how that goes as it gets closer... I was a little sad bc I don't want an induction, but it would be for the baby's health... C sections etc are my big concern... I just want birt. To happen naturally when baby is ready. Then I found out I could only have my husband mil and mom inthe room not my best friend or sister & I was crushed bc I really Want them there! Oh well ... It's been an interesting day now I'm off to try to nap before shopping with DH this evening!


----------



## CharlieKeys

This thread's been quiet! 

Are inductions in the US common cause I see a lot of US ladies all saying they have induction dates and on Teen mom they all seem to have to be induced?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I think inductions here are common- I've had a ton of friends who have been induced. Plus, I think some doctors let people request inductions at like 39 weeks.... not mine, but I've heard of it.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yes they are very common 1 in 4 at least are inductions but I'd be willing to bet more. Like ttc said, some doctors allow it for convenience or bc mom want it for various reasons. But they also do it if you go over your due date, my dr won't let you go past 41 weeks bc of the danger to the baby.... Also for other medical reasons GD, preeclampsia, high BP in general, babys size (higher obesity rate here and obese mama's tend to have higher birth weight babies), low fluid, placenta quality etc. 

I think here doctors usually err on the "safe" (for them) side to avoid medical malpractice suits etc bc medical care here is by choice and insurance and not governed by state if that makes sense? That's why I am Leary of unneeded inductions!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> This thread's been quiet!
> 
> Are inductions in the US common cause I see a lot of US ladies all saying they have induction dates and on Teen mom they all seem to have to be induced?

A LOT of drs. don't want to wait around either. That's a big issue. They tell these moms 'how great would it be to choose your baby's birth day?" and they fall for it everytime. They think it's easier. 

I know a lot of women get induced, and a LOT get c-sections because of the 'convenience of it all'. Seriously?


----------



## xalicex

Im due 17th July :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

DaretoDream said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> This thread's been quiet!
> 
> Are inductions in the US common cause I see a lot of US ladies all saying they have induction dates and on Teen mom they all seem to have to be induced?
> 
> A LOT of drs. don't want to wait around either. That's a big issue. They tell these moms 'how great would it be to choose your baby's birth day?" and they fall for it everytime. They think it's easier.
> 
> I know a lot of women get induced, and a LOT get c-sections because of the 'convenience of it all'. Seriously?Click to expand...

I know, I feel like you've waited 9 months, just be patient and do things the way God has planned them, I had an emergency c-section and it was NOT convenient, however it was safest for baby. This time hopefully things will be different!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Exactly dare, that is why I will have a long convo about it this next time with my dr. I am completely against convenient inductions & I do not Want a c section! At the same time they say GD can make the baby big and increase your chance of c section if you try to carry to term and the baby is too big to deliver, also it can cause the placenta to age faster, which cuts off nutrients to the baby or fluid levels can start decreasing... So I do not want to endanger my baby in any way, but at the same time I don't want to be forced into anything unnecessary!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh see here they'll let you go as far as they think is necessary which is about 42 weeks max. I don't really hear of many women hear having inductions or is it elective(?) c-sections - but I could be wrong! I also think because we have the NHS they don't really have that fear of being sued as much as say a private DR might have.

I'm like you ladies I'd rather wait for him to be ready to pop out (as long as it's safe for him to remain snuggled up in there)


----------



## Stef

Hi :alicex welcome to the thread. 

Hope every one is O.K

I picked up my pram today, I couldnt resists putting it together and having a play, I actually really like it :)

xx


----------



## marie_wills

Stef said:


> Hi :alicex welcome to the thread.
> 
> Hope every one is O.K
> 
> I picked up my pram today, I couldnt resists putting it together and having a play, I actually really like it :)
> 
> xx

What pram have you got? We ordered ours from the Baby Show, last Friday, but still havent heard anything about delivery :S 

Will you keep the pram at your house?


----------



## Stef

I went for the Mamas and Papas Rubix and so far so good, just hope im as impressed when LO arrives. 

I used to have the iCandy cherry and loved that so hope it meets the same standards.

What pram did you go for??

I will be keeping it in the house, ive no choice any way unless i put it in the garage cos i have no family round here but id rather keep it in the house than the garage. 

xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey can we change my due date to July 31st on the front page? They had moved me up a while ago guess it got missed :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mine too to the 31st it's still wrong too


----------



## DaretoDream

Hope everyone is having a good beginning to the week! Today, i am officially unemployed. Feels really odd.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - enjoy the free time whilst you can :) Soon you're gonna have your hands full!


----------



## DaretoDream

cleaning my butt of charlie! :) our air isn't working so great so I'm soooooo hot!! Got a lot done but now think I have to take it easy for the rest of the afternoon because the temp will start climbing any minute and I ant clean when it's super hot in here. :(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I am currently sitting at work in the air conditioning knowing that at 3 when I'm done my son will want to play outside, it was 90 at noon, I might set up the sprinkler in the back yard and just sit under it!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

that sounds lovely! Hurrah for sprinklers!


----------



## Stef

Dare enjoy your time. I looking forward to starting mat leave and having a few weeks to recharge my batteries before LO arrives. 

Jealous about the hot weather, its been pretty lousy here for days. :(

I dont know if i updated before but I went back to work today, complete pain being on crutches at work even if i do just work in an office. 

xx


----------



## DaretoDream

you would not envy this heat! It's the same in and out of the house! I ant get any relief!!!! I'm miserable!!! But the air man is supposed to come tomorrow but last night was so brutal I'm worried tonight will be the same. I feel so awful.



stef! So sorry about the crutches but glad you are able to get around still. :( thinking of you hun!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Stef- what a bummer you have to go to work like that!!!! Dare- I feel so bad for you, I swear I could barely sleep last night and we have working air... I never used to be so sensitive to heat, but it got too hot too fast this year!


----------



## Stef

Argh, maybe not, is it that kinda suffocating heat? Feel for you. :hugs: Hope it gets sorted tomorrow. 

I need to buy a new duvet, like a light one. I still have the duck feather & down duvet on our bed and my god its hot on a night. I just love how squishy it is. :blush: what a loser I am :haha: 

xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay for maternity leave Dare!! Sorry your air isn't working well :( the heat is aweful! High 90's here wit. 80- 90% humidity.. Yuck! We got our air in yesterday finally but the guy did a terrible job & has to come back bc it isn't blowing enough cool air to do much! Aggrivating but glad to finally have some air!! 

My job is kicking my butt currently ... Just wish I had maternity leave so I could get a break but I am making it one day at a time right now!


----------



## CharlieKeys

God I'm jealous of you ladies! The weather is rubbish here at the moment but im so hot I'd love an a/c system!! It's cold but really warm at the same time if you get me? :-/


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- it's now 83 in the house!!!!!! Disgusting. I feel so sluggish. Dh had a softball game and I just stayed home. 

stef- you are NOT a loser. I love my down comforter. Just took our heavy one off and put the light summer quilt on. I'm dreading sleeping in that room tonight.

krystal I hope he comes back and fixes it right!!!!!

and charlie- what do you do when it gets real hot?!


----------



## CharlieKeys

It never goes above 30 celcius (not sure what that is in fahrenheit) to be honest! But if it is hot we can buy a fan or one of those portable air conditioners! I dunno how us English would cope in the US heat :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ack that's only 86 degrees! That's like 10 degrees cooler than it is outside right now. It's 95 here- but feels like 100!!! (that's using a conversion chart :) ) And it's only just begun. it's not even summer yet!

jealous of your 30 degree temp!!!


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone!!!!
Been ages since been on!! No Internet yet and rubbish Internet signal on phone!!! Nightmare!!!!
Still lots of unpacking to do!!!! Am not doing well with the in laws being 5min walk away in fact they are doing my head in!!!!
Having a lot of movement today which is lovely as she has been a bit quiet last few days!!! Must have been picking up on my bad moods and decided to hide Hahahaha!!! Other than that not much news other than horrid cold!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare it's 16 cel here today :) which I think is cold for june but apparently the Uk is supposed to have a heat wave summer (July and august) :dohh: but they say this every year! 

Natalie - they popping in a lot! Lay your groundrules down now or they'll be over all the time when she arrives :) settling in Watford ok though?


----------



## natalie85

Hmmm well we've been here really since sat, they have been here 4 times!!! Admittedly I haven't been welcoming so they haven't stayed long :0) but his mother turned up yest without any notice which is really what annoyed me!!! I said to dh about it and he just said oh it's something u are just going to have to get used to??!!!! What seriously???? Thing is im not very good at laying the law with them I don't want to offend... Any tips?? They haven't even offered to buy anything for baby!!!! Which I'm quite shocked at!! I thought it was pretty normal grandparents offer to bu summin big???
It's funny other than unpacking and the in laws when I've popped to shops it's felt like I've been on holiday hahaha!!! Be happy once everything is unpacked etc!!! How are u??


----------



## natalie85

Hmmm well we've been here really since sat, they have been here 4 times!!! Admittedly I haven't been welcoming so they haven't stayed long :0) but his mother turned up yest without any notice which is really what annoyed me!!! I said to dh about it and he just said oh it's something u are just going to have to get used to??!!!! What seriously???? Thing is im not very good at laying the law with them I don't want to offend... Any tips?? They haven't even offered to buy anything for baby!!!! Which I'm quite shocked at!! I thought it was pretty normal grandparents offer to bu summin big???
It's funny other than unpacking and the in laws when I've popped to shops it's felt like I've been on holiday hahaha!!! Be happy once everything is unpacked etc!!! How are u??


----------



## CharlieKeys

You'll just have to get OH to say something - he needs to understand that it's not goin to be somethig you have to get used too! I'd at least say it's just common courtesy for a phonecall! But he needs to understand there's going to be days when you're so tired, or you just want to spend time with her on your own, or you want to visit friends etc so visitors are not allowed around unless they've checked first! If that doesn't work check who's at the door first and don't answer if you don't want too :haha:

Urn with the gift thing it's down to them! Mil bought LOADS for Stephen but only one pack of vests for This one. Whereas my mum made all the bedding and bought bits and bobs and she's doing it for H too. Maybe they'll get you something when she's born? (probably something you don't need lol)

Ahh you'll be all settled in soon :) glad the move went alright though :) still keen on havin her in the hospital where you were before? (was it Stoke? Can't remember where you said!) yeh am good just sooooo tired even though I'm getting decent sleep lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- that would make me CRAZY!!! I have very nice in-laws, but I would not want them popping in whenever they wanted! I have an OB appointment this afternoon, I'm sure it will be uneventful!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bet you get to hear the hb though :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Natalie - You need to put a stop to the surprise visits asap... the longer it goes on, the harder it'll be to say something! I hate people turning up unannounced, and I'd never do it to anyone else, I think it's just plain rude!

Had a phone call from my doctors surgery this morning. They want me to go in to discuss my blood test results (the routine tests I had done at the 28 week midwife appointment). I can't even remember what they tested for, but it's hard not to worry now!


----------



## Love_Krystal

The guy is supposed to come fix our A/C this evening ... We had to turn it off bc the whole machine was frozen up. He said "I can't see what could be wrong" but he best fix it ... Too much money spent for it not to work and work well! Plus we have a heat wave coming in, yesterday was 95 but it's suppose to get record high close to 99 or 100! I am jealous of the 30 degree weather as well Charlie! That would be perfect weather here! 

Sarahbelle...Hope everything is fine and it's nothing to cause much worry! Could be simple as low iron or something! Keep us updated!!

Natalie glad to see you! I agree that you OH could def say something not rude or anything but just simple ESP once the baby is Here, he could say Natalie is trying to get the baby on a schedule and she is exhasted. We are happy that you are close enough to come by and spend time with her and the baby but it would really help her if you'd call and let her know when you plan to drop by. Or something along those lines. I have great inlaws and my parents live 4 or 5 houses down the street. But neither just drop by. DH's parents used to come by here to help with stuff for the move ESP his dad and he would tell DH he was coming but DH never told me & I would always be surprised, so I said something to him and now he let's me know and checks with me whenever his parents are coming. Not that I ever mind them, I just like to be aware so I'm
not half dressed or don't have other plans. My mom never stops in uninvited! I've had to tell her the opposite, that once baby is Here she is welcome to stop in after work and cuddle him :) on her way home! 

I'm getting really excited about Silas arriving! I can't wait even tho I am enjoying him kicking away in my belly for now (except when he kicks my ribs!) my boss at work had her son a week early on Sunday, so I no longer have her at work to be empathetic of me haha but I am happy for her! And a wee bit jealous that it's not my turn yet! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> Dare it's 16 cel here today :) which I think is cold for june but apparently the Uk is supposed to have a heat wave summer (July and august) :dohh: but they say this every year!

It's 1038 am and already 88 out there. Thats... like 31 celcius there? Close to it. thanks to google calculator. 



natalie85 said:


> Hmmm well we've been here really since sat, they have been here 4 times!!! Admittedly I haven't been welcoming so they haven't stayed long :0) but his mother turned up yest without any notice which is really what annoyed me!!! I said to dh about it and he just said oh it's something u are just going to have to get used to??!!!! What seriously???? Thing is im not very good at laying the law with them I don't want to offend... Any tips?? They haven't even offered to buy anything for baby!!!! Which I'm quite shocked at!! I thought it was pretty normal grandparents offer to bu summin big???
> It's funny other than unpacking and the in laws when I've popped to shops it's felt like I've been on holiday hahaha!!! Be happy once everything is unpacked etc!!! How are u??

Man i love my inlaws but seriously- no way. Luckily DH and i are on the same on this one- that we both would be not happy if anyone showed up unannounced. Glad he feels that way cause i would hate to be the mean one to have to tell them. Because i have a feeling it would have to come from me because he wouldn't want to hurt them.



Love_Krystal said:


> The guy is supposed to come fix our A/C this evening ... We had to turn it off bc the whole machine was frozen up. He said "I can't see what could be wrong" but he best fix it ... Too much money spent for it not to work and work well! Plus we have a heat wave coming in, yesterday was 95 but it's suppose to get record high close to 99 or 100! I am jealous of the 30 degree weather as well Charlie! That would be perfect weather here!

Our air man just left this morning. Says there is a small leak in the unit- and he can't find it, but he put more Freeon in- 3 lbs of it - so we should be ok now. Or for another 2 years... since that's how long we got from the last 'fix'. WHY can't they fix it?! it's their job! fix the damn leak!!! Anyway glad he got here early because it hasn't gone up to 80 in here yet! SO we beat the heat wave. I was a miserable beast last night. 
Hoping they can fix yours too krystal- i know how you feel!!!!! it's 88 outside right now, and it's supposed to go into the 90s easy. 


Sarahbelle- will be thinking of you and your results!!! hoping everything is ok!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Love_Krystal said:


> Sarahbelle...Hope everything is fine and it's nothing to cause much worry! Could be simple as low iron or something! Keep us updated!!

That's what I'm hoping! First appointment they could give me is next Monday!! Surely if it was something serious they'd squeeze me in sooner..?!


----------



## DaretoDream

sarahbelle - you are probably right. if it were really bad they'd have gotten you right in.


----------



## natalie85

Awww thank u everyone!!!!! I was starting to think it was just me or something!!!! I was thinking oh I must be over reacting and blaming my hormones!!!! If they cone over unannounced again if I don't say something I will make sure hubby does!!! My family would never do that!!!! I don't know if they've tried this afternoon, I got dizzy so decided to lie down and fell asleep!!! Opppsie!!!!

Sarahbella, could u not ask for your results over the phone? Just to put your mind at rest? I know with my docs i would always call up and ask??!!
Krystal I hope they sort your a/c out that would drive me mad sounds Like u really need it out there!!! 

Awwww I've missed all u lovely ladies!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I Been tired too have u been taking any vitamins? 
Yeah still hoping for Stoke, haven't seen new midwife yet.... I'm scared lol she might be horrid!!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

natalie85 said:


> Sarahbella, could u not ask for your results over the phone? Just to put your mind at rest? I know with my docs i would always call up and ask??!!

Nope, doc wants to see me to discuss :-( The lady that called said there were no details on the screen, she couldn't even tell me what they'd tested for! (I have the worst memory, I'm just like, yeah, sure, take more blood...!)


----------



## natalie85

Twice they have tried popping over GRR!!! I said I was asleep, well they tried then, as we don't have a washing machine at the min they brought the clothes back over which is fine but where's my bloody phone call or text????? Then as I was sat bu the window on the phone they tried again till they saw I was o the phone never bloody stopped them before but glad it did today otherwise would have lost it with them!!! Grrrrrrrrr so bloody annoyed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh Sarahbella what a nightmare could they not have asked the doc to phone u back? I'm trying to think what the 28week bloods are, I know they have the iron count and general things like White blood cell count etc when will u see the doc?? :hugs:


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm going to check my notes when I get in & see if it says what they tested for. Doc appointment is on Monday! 

Really think your other half needs to have a word with his parents... it's clearly winding you up (understandably!) & that's not good for you or the baby!!

My Mum has already said that if she comes round too often after the baby is born I've to tell her, as she doesn't want to get in the way! I know she'll always phone or text first to check it's ok though. As for the in-laws... no idea what's going to happen there, as I don't speak to them, but expect something's going to have to give, as they'll want to see their grand son.


----------



## natalie85

Awww that's horrid u have to wait all that time but if it was urgent they would have got u in straight away!!!! Try not to worry I know it's easier said than done!!! U could always try get an emergency appointment, if u were not feeling right.... Tense stressed... Etc!??
Yeah hubby has now seen how annoyed I am and has said he will have a word with them to at least call text to say if they are gonna pop over!!
Eak wonder how your in laws will be!! I guess speak to your oh and have a plan in place!! Like a signal if your not happy or tired so he can tell them they need to go as your tired or something??!! 
I think we will all struggle with in laws when out babies are here not just in laws that will be be wanting to pop over!!! Eak!!!


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

How are you all - Not been online a massive amount but i hope everyone is ok

With me i got all my 28 blood results back and all ok i was worried that perhaps my iron levels would be low and i wouldnt pass my random blood sugar but to my surprise i did - there goes there reason why he is so big :haha:
Last week i had a lack of movement and went into watford to get monitored - mw said she thinks he is just moving less as he is getting so big - I'm certainly not worried about having him in watford anymore they were the nicest people and the place was spotless - 9.5 working days until mat leave :happydance:

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I should really be taking my vitamins! I'm going to have to ask why I'm so tired at my appt next week cause I'll nap with Stephen in the morning, afternoon and then I'm asleep at about 11 until 7am! It might be too much sleep... but because I'm so tired I'm a bitch if I don't nap with him :haha: Oh and what's up with trying to come over more than once... surely anyone who tried coming round once and no one answered would not bother again? Are they trying to make an effort or are they just being interferring? I bet they think they're doing nothing wrong but at the same time they need to respect that you've just moved, you're heavily pregnant and you need your own space too! And every midwife I've ever seen here is lovely :) and the ones in the hospital are lovely too! Is it a community midwife at the surgery? If you get Alyssa or Miriam they're so nice and they don't judge at all!

Sarahbella - it could be low iron, or there was a problem with the glucose test. If it was really urgent they'd have squeezed you in this week. Though I can understand how frustrating it is not knowing! 

Angie - See told you watford maternity was nice :) lol Glad he's all ok though!! It's scary when they have quiet days!!

I'm thinking all the watford ladies around here should have a meet up :) 

and Krystal - hope the AC is fixed!!


----------



## angie79

CharlieKeys said:


> Natalie - I should really be taking my vitamins! I'm going to have to ask why I'm so tired at my appt next week cause I'll nap with Stephen in the morning, afternoon and then I'm asleep at about 11 until 7am! It might be too much sleep... but because I'm so tired I'm a bitch if I don't nap with him :haha: Oh and what's up with trying to come over more than once... surely anyone who tried coming round once and no one answered would not bother again? Are they trying to make an effort or are they just being interferring? I bet they think they're doing nothing wrong but at the same time they need to respect that you've just moved, you're heavily pregnant and you need your own space too! And every midwife I've ever seen here is lovely :) and the ones in the hospital are lovely too! Is it a community midwife at the surgery? If you get Alyssa or Miriam they're so nice and they don't judge at all!
> 
> Sarahbella - it could be low iron, or there was a problem with the glucose test. If it was really urgent they'd have squeezed you in this week. Though I can understand how frustrating it is not knowing!
> 
> Angie - See told you watford maternity was nice :) lol Glad he's all ok though!! It's scary when they have quiet days!!
> 
> I'm thinking all the watford ladies around here should have a meet up :)
> 
> and Krystal - hope the AC is fixed!!

yep you certianly did and i remembered that when i was sitting in there :haha:
Although i did get freaked out when i heard a woman scream and then chuck her oh out -lol
Yeah we all should - there are a couple in st albans around as well

xxx


----------



## natalie85

Charlie Watford meet sounds fab!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/627436-watford-anyone.html

I found this in the meets section if anyones interested! If not I'll post a Watford and surrounding areas one :)


----------



## angie79

i actually started one for st albans ages ago and it didnt really catch on :flower:

xxx


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I end up having an afternoon nap every day if I can!!! Do u remember if u were this tired when carrying Stephen? 
I'm not sure what their idea is really where I was living before was about 30min drive from here I think I invited them in once I never went out of my way to invite them over in the 3 and half years I lived there!!! And I liked it that way and no one could tell if I was in or not cos I didn't pick up the entry phone unless I was expecting someone!!! People always called first anyway!!! But u would think from that they would have got the message?? Its not just that they pop over without calling etc first it's the way they are like nosy and putting me down I was unpacking the other day and had tv on in the background with the radio bit playing on it and she laughed (not in a nice way) about the mess I had made or something and oh well I see u have your priorites u have the tv working!!!! Seriously??!!! Sorry I know I'm moaning a lot!!!!

On another note I just can't sleep :0( bloody heartburn is not helping :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol I think most people set their TVs up first when they move! I know it's the first thing I do :) and who are they anyway to criticise your unpacking methods! Of course it's going to be messy at first :dohh: Just don't ever answer the phone to them unless you're with OH and have no choice :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha I never pick up the phone to them!!! I'll always wait till hubby gets home and say oh your parents called u might wanna call them back hahaha!!! I need blinds or net curtains so they can see in so much!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hiiiiiii girlllllllllllllls!

arghhhh what a long week / weekend ive had! sorry ive not been on too much, ive been mega busy! on the plus side ive got internet at home so i can come online in the eve!!!! something i havent been able to do whilst living in my mobily home!!!!!!!! 

we finally moved in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and we are finally settled! unpacking was so hard! we had so much shit and i just didnt know where to start! thank god for the bank holiday! we then spend over 300 on new stuff for the house.....how i dont know! on pots, pans, cutlery, duvet covers etc! 

nursery is getting painted at the weekend wooooooooo! ive started a nursery progress album on facebook, il try keep it updated!!!! 

Does anyone else get crazy bad leg cramps! i get them every night and morning! they are agonising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and i swear my bump has halted in growth!!!!!! whenever i tell ppl ive got 7 weeks to go they are shocked! and to be honest so am i LOL it isnt that big! am scared now and i dont have my next midwife till the 9th! gona have to wait it out! xx 

Its so hot today!!!!!!!!!!! i havent been outside for ages today and theres no windows in my office, went to do the post and baaaaam! heat on my face as i opened the door! A/C couldnt get cold quick enough when i was in the car! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ps updating front page now :) x


----------



## natalie85

Samira I've been told I look like I've dropped a lot but I thought I would be bigger as well but to be fair I haven't taken any pics of me and bump so hard to tell really I haven't got midwife till next thurs and hubby is saying he is worried about me I'm not sure why to be honest I can't work it out other than I've been exhausted recently and very stressed!! Yest he got home and said I looked like I would snap at any min :-S


----------



## CharlieKeys

God - all you ladies are moving!! 

Natalie - I'm not surprised you're stressed!! You've just moved, your pregnant, you're on maternity leave (which can leave you feeling slightly bored/lonely), you have the in laws popping around whenever :haha: 

and Samira - I saw your bump pics, it's def smaller! It's probably just how he's lying! :) Or you might of lost weight which I wouldn't complain about :)

Apparently heat wise - it got to 24 degrees today (around London!) 

I've had a bad day today and just ended up staying in! OH has been doing my head in accusing me of moving his stuff/taking his work key off his trousers EVEN though he was the one who put his trousers in the washing machine for me :dohh: and then Stephen's been up since 6am and he's been a proper grump today and throwing the worst tantrums! Though I was in tears before he went to bed, he was playing on the bed (our bed at the moment is just a mattress on the floor) and he's normally really good and can climb on and off, but he rolled and landed in a really horrible position and I saw him land on his neck. It was horrible! He was fine after a cuddle but it was still awful to see that. :'( So now, I'm just chilling out and waiting for OH to bring me up a carvery!

How has everyone elses day been today?? :)


----------



## Stef

Hello.

Some how I managed to unsubscribe to the thread :cry:

Hope every one is O.K. Managed a day with out my crutches today. Wahoo. :happydance:

xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira! Good to see you back here! Glad you are getting settled! I wouldn't worry about the bump as long as you are getting plenty of fluids it could be position or tons of things! My manager at work was like that her bump was much smaller than mine although she was 8 weeks ahead :) she just delivered a 6lb healthy baby boy! So no worries! Everyone is built differently! I get the leg cramps too it helps to point your feet up toward your knees ... Never point your toes down that makes them much worse! 

Natalie just tell him if his parents would quit popping in and give u a rest you may not look so snappy! But I agree you have a Lot going on which can be stressful make sure you take vitamins, get plenty of rest and drink lots of fluids! 

Charlie I'm sorry you've had a bad day! I hope it gets better! 

A/C is now working here! Woo hoo it's a nice 70 degrees inside instead of 83! Yesterday we had a record breaking high for May of 99 degrees here :-/ it's even hot inside at my job, it's kept at 73 but the doors are constantly opening and I'm
running around & it's humid! So glad to come home to Cool air!! 

Tomorrow DH & I and several other adults are taking over 30 Teens to a beach house for a church retreat type thing we are doing! It will be fun but HOT! I'm
excited about getting away though even if it is with a group full! Hoping it's as fun as we've planned and not stressful! 

Hope you ladies have a great rest of the week!


----------



## DaretoDream

hey ladies! Glad to see everyone is well and hasn't melted yet :haha: typing from my cell so hard to comment on everything everyone said. I read it all though I promise!

spent the day moving tons of crap around. Trying to get the nursery up and running a bit better. Hate to say this but my first shower is coming up on saturday and I'm dreading all the crap we're going to have to find a place for in the house!!! Not enough room.

maaaaan :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

Thank u Charlie u start to think it's u and your going mad!!! It's nice to know someone understands!!! Sorry u had such a bad day!!! The weather didn't help much did it!!! Was soooo sticky today!!! 
Krystal it's funny u say that I've been very dehydrated today and headachy!! Feeling better this eve drunk lots of water had a lovely bath feel human again!! Just need to get hubby to give me some massages!!! Your day tomorrow sounds like it will be madness!!! 30 teens eak!!!!
Dare take it easy don't over do it in all that heat!!!! I know what u mean about trying to get everything done!! We were meant to have our shower at our new place on the 18th but no way we can do it garden is a state so looking at renting a church round the corner!! We dont really have the money to but hope people actually turn up and it's worth it!! All seems like a lot of hassle at the min that I don't need!!! 
I really should stop moaning these days!!!! I do apologise for my moaning and lack of positivity!!!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I just saw what u wrote about Stephen landing on his neck!! That must have been so scary for u!!! So glad to hear he is ok!!!
And tell your oh if he moans he can do his own washing!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh I did! I told him he was in charge of his work stuff and if he was going to moan then he can even iron his shirts himself too. He soon shut up and believed me when I said it was not in this flat so he'd left it somewhere else. :haha:

Oh and moan away! This is what this place if for :) And we're all pregnant so we all know what it's like to feel angry or irritable at things! :) 

Krystal - ahh 30 teens how will you cope! Gives you plenty of practice though for when he gets to his teens! If you can handle 30 of them, you know you've got it sorted for your LO (and any future LOs)! And you are always on the go - really admire how you seem to have so much energy! 

Dare - Hope you enjoy your shower :) I'm sure you'll find space for all the stuff you'll get :D


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls! I may be on the verge of moving too, I dunno yet. I may be homeless! :cry:

I had my 31 week midwife appointment today. BP is fine, urine is fine, baby's heartbeat is 140bpm and he's head down! I just hope he stays that way :)

The heat is really getting to me, grr!!


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha aww well done u!!!! :) 
Thank u!! I do feel like all I do these days is moan hahaha!!! I'm gonna blame my hormones!!! Hahaha


----------



## natalie85

Sequeena why might u be homeless???


----------



## sequeena

natalie85 said:


> Sequeena why might u be homeless???

Oh long story, I won't go into it but I hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## natalie85

Awww hope it's all ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Sequeena- hope everything is ok!

Samira- yes leg cramps to the max! 

My Ob sent me to see a specialist that deals with problems women experience during pregnancy but really don't affect the baby. I was getting this intense pain across my right ribs and right into my back. I was also waking with indigestion so bad that I just had to scream until it went away (well I thought it was indigestion!). Turns out that due to my hyperemesis I have multiple vitamin deficiencies and so have some nerve damage that's causing me all this grief! I was unable to keep even water down for months and months and with twins she said it's surprising I didn't end up with more damage... She also said the restless leg thing is caused by an iron or vit b deficiency. All should return to normal as soon as I get my vitamin stores back up to normal.. I am trying but I just feel so crappy and can't really see the light at the end of the tunnel!
I've also been waking up with piercing headaches at 2-3 in the morning! Always in the same place! I think the heaviness of having two bubs in my oven (who aren't small bibs either!) is pushing down on my arteries and stopping enough blood getting around, hence I go diZzy and breathless and then get a headache that's so sever it wakes me from even the deepest sleep!

Ok wah over! How scary for you Charlie! Glad Stephen is ok!! I can imagine you would have been so worried when it happened!

I'm having my baby shower this weekend too :) my sister and beat friend are throwing it for me. I know it's a bit early, but the ob's and midwives have told me to have my bags packed and everything ready by 30 weeks just in case.. So after my shower we'll know what else we need and can finish buying absolutely everything, pack my bag and the twinkles bag and be ready and waiting! 

Has anyone else been to antenatal classes yet? How they all going?

Xoxo


----------



## Stef

Sequeena, hope it all works out for you and dosent come to that. :hugs: glad all with baby is looking great. 

X


----------



## SamiraNChris

Yea my MW is next thurs too nat, i just hope everything is ok! I get worried coz my sister was born at 34 weeks coz she had stopped growing due to my mums placenta giving in! But apparently that doesn&#8217;t get passed on down the gene line so should be ok! Im shattered all the time too, i struggle to get out of bed in the morning but i haven&#8217;t had a good nights sleep in sooo long so probs why! Hope ur ok though hunni, try not to get too stressed, sit back and do nothing for a couple of days! 

Krystal &#8211; thanks for bump reassurance! My OH was funny last night to your comments about Jeremy liking fishing! He goes...oh where is Krystal from (he knows i have my bnb girls on fb) maybe he can come fishing with me!...i was like America babe....bit far LOL! im going to hunt for the babygrow you were on about though and get it for chris as a fathers day pressie...even though its for the baby LOL he will love it! 

OOOh dare yay to shower coming up!!!!! Mine isn&#8217;t till the 26th june! Im gona be so huge!!!! 

Sequeena &#8211; whats happened with your housing situ, i hope everything is ok! 

TTC &#8211; ive had both my antenatal classes. The first one was all about labour and pain relief, and the 2nd about breastfeeding and a tour of the unit! They were both realllly helpful and i learnt a lot! Ive got 3 relaxation classes to go to next, starting next week...I am guessing they are to do with breathing techniques but I haven&#8217;t a clue! 

Another super hot day!! Noooooooo! Usually I would be overjoyed but the heat does not go down well at the mo!!!! On the plus side it makes me guzzle water but then that also has a negative, more peeing!!!!! 

I get my new car today woooooooooooooooo!!!! Pick it up at 3pm!!! Too excited but also sad that i have to get rid of the mini for a family car!!!! I am officially growing up LOL! x


----------



## MrsKTB

Im more of a END of Aug mummy to be...but Im due 26th Aug! Team BLUE!! xx

Hope you're all doing well?!


----------



## SamiraNChris

have added you hun!!! yay you have evened out the boy/girl ratio!!! its 50/50!!!! our earliest is 3rd July! cant wait to start hearing from ppl to see when their baba was born compared to due date!!!!! x


----------



## Stef

Hi KTB. 

Your only 3 days behind me :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## emily86

Hi all - anyone else not sleeping at all?

I have been wide awake till after 1am all this week so far!
My body just seems to not relax, plus been getting awful leg cramps as well!


----------



## KellyJelly92

I have had days when I just couldn't sleep. I couldn't get comfortable and then baby starts kicking! 

Oh and I'm on team yellow, due 19th July :D xx


----------



## MrsKTB

Thanks for the add Samira!! :)

Stef, fancy a race!? lol


----------



## SamiraNChris

Emily i have terrible sleeps! Its never ending....cramps...peeing....not comfortable.....too hot!!!! The leg cramps are the worst!!!! I don&#8217;t know why they happen but they are agonising! 

Welcome Kelly! You were our first 19th julyer!!!! 

Thats ok KTB! Love having bnb girls on facebook! Its so much easier to keep in contact :)


----------



## natalie85

Ok ladies I need some advice!! U all know how my life has been last week or so well I've moaned enough eh!! I've got a horrible feeling I'm sinking back into depression and I don't know what to do :( so much has changed over last few weeks it's all really getting to me now any advice??

Ps with the sleeping I've found best thing I've done is to really raise and support a leg with lots of cushions helps if I don't do that I do not sleep well!!!


----------



## natalie85

TTC what have they suggested to help u?? Can u take extra vitamins or anything?? I'm struggling carrying one baby I can't imagine what it's like carrying 2!!!!! I hope they can help u!! And there is a light at the end of tunnel, it's just hidin round the corner xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh my, there has been alot going on!!!

Samira- Congratulations on finally getting in to your house! And I have those horrible leg cramps too, sometimes I have to get out of bed in the middle of the night to stretch my legs!!

Love_Krystal- I'm so glad your A/C got fixed, and have fun at the beach!!

Dare- is your air fixed yet? Of course the weather here is lovely today so you probably don't even need it! And enjoy your shower, it is VERY overwhelming when you see how much stuff you have to fit in your house. I just kept everything in the unfinished part of the basement until I needed it, but its still a ton!!!

TTC- I can't believe what horrible problems the hyperemesis is still causing you, hopefully they can fix the damage and you can get some relief!

Sequeena- I don't know the situation, but I'll keep you in my prayers, I hope everything turns out okay for you!

Natalie- If you feel that you are starting to fall in to a depression I would speak to a doctor right away! There are plenty of meds that you can take, especially in the 3rd tri and you wouldn't want to let it get worse- you should be able to enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnancy!!!

AFM- I had my OB appt. and everything went well, the little guy is still breech, but from what I've read online they can still turn at this point. I'm down to one week of work left, and the day after I'm leaving for the beach with my mom, sister, son and niece.... I CAN"T WAIT!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- yup our air was fixed on wednesday- and we have the windows open today because it's just lovely out there isn't it? Figures. Wish i could put the stuff in the basement but we live in a condo- so it either fits or, well it doesn't !!! We can't store stuff in any special places. We have the rooms here and that's it! :( Hope it's not for TOO much longer!


The leg cramps ladies- or Charlie Horse- they don't know what causes it- i was having them really bad for like a few weeks a while ago and they just stopped after that. Straighten the leg out and curl your toes up towards your body. and *do NOOOOOOT massage the calves!!!!!* Our birthing class instructor told us you can cause blood clots by massaging the calves- so don't do it! ever while pregnant! 

Signed us up for a free infant cpr class on tuesday- very excited about that. DH has a baseball game- might just be me that goes. :( Ohhhhh well.


A lady i cat-sit for gave me a giant bag of hand me downs from her daughter and a few things were never ever worn! I was very excited and took a photo and texted my mom- who told me to throw out the old stuff and use the new. I didn't answer that. If i know the person they are coming from, i'm going to use the old stuff. Just needs to be washed. I won't go into thrift stores and buy clothes there because that freaks me out but if i KNOW the person giving them- why not? I'm not like her who can afford to buy a million new clothes a day for a baby. sheeesh.


----------



## MrsKTB

With regards to the leg cramps... My MW suggested that I have a cup of Horlicks or hot milk and a banana before bed and try not to point my toes downwards while I sleep....seems to be working so far!! NO had cramp since Saturday :)


----------



## natalie85

Thanks TTC I have the midwife on thurs I've suffered with depression in the past so it's easier to slip back into it I think partly cos of so much going on and so much has changed it's hard to adjust hopefully by time I see midwife I will have perked up a bit hope so anyway hubby has kept saying this week he is worried about me bless him he is keeping an eye on me!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loads of posts today! So forgive me if I miss anyone :)

Natalie - I'd def talk to your midwife if you think you're starting to feel depressed again, plus it's SO common to have pregnancy depression (especially in the 3rd tri!) It's not surprising you're feeling sad etc as you have so many different hormones racing around and everything's heightened and like I said it's stressful moving house normally so imagine the stress you went through being pregnant too - and you know we're always here if you need to rant :)

TTC - hope you feel better soon! and I bet you're glad you know what this pain is - did they give you anything to stop it?? 

Sequeena - hope you don't become homeless :( It's the last thing you need right now worrying about this!

With regards to leg cramps - I only seem to get them if I stretch my legs out in my sleep, but as soon as i straighten the leg out and point my toes towards me, it sort of disappears! Dare - I was NOT aware that massaging cramp during pregnancy could cause blood clots :-/ Glad you told us that :) Though is anyone starting to get pins and needles in their feet? I had it today whilst I was walking about town! Felt really odd :shrug:

Mrs KTB - I see we're both naming our little boys Henry :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

DaretoDream said:


> The leg cramps ladies- or Charlie Horse- they don't know what causes it- i was having them really bad for like a few weeks a while ago and they just stopped after that. Straighten the leg out and curl your toes up towards your body. and *do NOOOOOOT massage the calves!!!!!* Our birthing class instructor told us you can cause blood clots by massaging the calves- so don't do it! ever while pregnant!

That's really odd, a masseuse, trained in pregnancy massage, specifically told me I SHOULD massage my calves to prevent/alleviate cramp!!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u again Charlie!!! What's pregnancy depression?? X


----------



## Love_Krystal

Whew forgive me that I'm on my iPhone and can't keep up! 

It's 99 degrees again today and we are on our way to the beach... Horomones plus hot hot it is outside the bus air conditioner just isn't cool enough for me I feel like I'm melting! Not to mention I love our teenagers but my
fuse is so short these days haha and they are so loud! .. There are 48 of us right now ... 4 more coming later. It's going to be fun but the heat is going to do me in I'm
afraid!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I found this site for you 

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/pregnancy/health/emotions/antenataldepression1.asp

Forgot what it was called but it's Antenatal depression and it's recognised by Drs and midwifes etc - it's similar to post-natal depression really.


----------



## natalie85

Thank u hopefully my phone will load it up!! Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

sarahbelle- one of the girls in my class said the same thing you did- and the nurse was horrified and said they shouldn't be allowed to practice? I had never heard of it before but just sharing with you what I was told by the pediatric nurse


----------



## Mum2miller

my midwife told me to go and get a calf massage because my ankles were swelling from fluid build up. They even had me go have a scan incase of DVT, it all came back clear but they said to get the massage just to help relieve swelling. how odd.


----------



## DaretoDream

wow! That's so weird! Now I'm going to ask my mw on tuesday because I'm curious!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Not sure if anyone interested on my phone I got the app what to expect when your expecting it tells u that at my stage week 33 baby estimated weight is around 4.9lbs and 19-22inches


----------



## Mum2miller

YAY ive reached 32 weeks. only 4 till i have her and 3 till hospital. Guess i should start planning my baby bag, what to pack etc? does anyone already have a list?


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> Ok ladies I need some advice!! U all know how my life has been last week or so well I've moaned enough eh!! I've got a horrible feeling I'm sinking back into depression and I don't know what to do :( so much has changed over last few weeks it's all really getting to me now any advice??
> 
> Ps with the sleeping I've found best thing I've done is to really raise and support a leg with lots of cushions helps if I don't do that I do not sleep well!!!

Hi hun. I know how you feel. I have suffered with depression for many years and had very bad post natal depression when having my first daughter. It was awful and couldn't feel any of my emotions.
I hope your midwife can help you, but if not I recommend phoning up your hospital and asking them for someone you can talk to. I didn't get much help from my midwife so I phoned the hospital and I'm getting help that way.
I hope you feel better hun and if you need anyone to talk to, just message me :) xxx


----------



## natalie85

Wow mumtomiller 4weeks wow!!!!! That seems sooooo soon!!! In regards to hospital bag I went through the forum what to Pack in third tri and used that!!!


----------



## natalie85

Awww thank u very much proudmummy26!!! X


----------



## ProudMommy26

natalie85 said:


> Awww thank u very much proudmummy26!!! X

That's ok hun :)
I know how bad depression can get and not many people understand how we feel. 
I've been gradually getting it bad again in this pregnancy, but I'm being looked after by the hospital. It's important that you are too because it can lead to postnatal depression. Fingers crossed you'll be fine though. But always here if you need to talk, I understand how hard it gets at times xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey natalie i meant to mention too - but it was hard through my cell phone- that i also have history of Depression and Anxiety problems. I have worked hard on them though and hope that i'll be alright- but i've had a serious discussion with DH about it- telling him he has to watch me close because they say that when we start with postpartum we can't always see it? I'm hoping that since we are aware of the problems it will help some- but it'll be hard with all the hormones raging after we give birth too. So i'm there with you hun.



Anyone else notice a decrease in appetite lately? Just yesterday and today so far, i just, well am not hungry as much. I would rather just attach my face to the faucet and drink all day long.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - yeeeeeeeep I can't even finish a full meal! OH said he was looking forward to this point again cause it means he can finish what I leave! What a pig :haha: Like you I would rather just be drinking water all the time as I'm constantly thirsty! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks charlie !!! You made me feel a lot better! Was worried something wrong woth me!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

hi ladies!

how is everyone?

arggg it is soooo hot today! I took a swim and that cooled me down but now im hot all over again! I do not look forward to giving birth when its this hot!

our nursery is 98 percent finished and ive washed and ironed all baby's clothes! now that i have everything ready it feels like this baby might just decide to stay in my belly till 49 weeks!


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies back from my first baby shower and WOW we got so much stuff. poor dh was so overwhelmed when he saw all the bags and stuff- so i sorted with him sitting there into smaller bags and put things together to show him better- and thank goodness that did the trick. There was so much stuff, we couldn't physically MOVE in her room. It was insane! 

Got lots of lovely items- we were very excited about everything. i just want to sit in there and play with it all. LOL!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey TaNasha! I'm good thanks :) Went ot see my mum today with the LO and my brother so I'm happy :) HOw's you?

and it's not hot here today! It's a lot cooler (thank god!!!!) 

ooh Dare you'll have to put photos up of all your lovely stuff :) Glad you had a nice time (and were spoilt!) :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad you had a nice shower dare! I just found out yesterday that my little sister is pregnant! She has been TTC for over two years and has alot of health problems. She was so down lately that I literally started bawling when she told me- I am SOOOOOO happy for her, and my boys will have another cousin!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie! I will try to post photos soon!!!! Trying to get dh in gear to help me with the nursery- it's hard when you are insanely geared to do baby stuff and your dh who can actually move the stuff isn't geared at all!!!!!

ttc that is such great news about your sister!!!!!! I'm so happy for her!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Natalie- I hope your feeling a bit better about things!

TTC- that's such great news about your sister! She must be so happy! 

I had my baby shower yesterday too! We got absolutely spoilt rotten! I even got a few things just for me like a hair voucher and some body shop stuff :) lots of clothes and linen and a great twin breastfeeding pillow :) I almost cried I was so overwhelmed with how generous ppl were! I'll try take a photo and put it up when I get a minute :) 
DH goes back to work tomorrow and then he's back next week, so I'll be going through all the gifts and deciding what we still need and making a list and then going on a shopping spree when he's back.. The baby shower was just what I needed to cheer me up :) 

Hope everyone else is well :) xoxo


----------



## natalie85

Morning ladies how is everyone today? I'm up earlier than I would like but Internet man is coming woohoo!!! It's peeing it down today!!! I had cramp 5 times in same calf last night :( 
Dare and proudmummy I'm sorry that u suffer as well I've had such a busy weekend I havent had time to think about me!! Which I'm seeing as a good thing!! Will be a lot happier when the fridge freezer works it's really getting to me at the min cos I can't eat properly :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Morning Natalie :) Yay for the internet man :D That's one more thing crossed off the list :haha:

How are you feeling? Cause obviously after your post the other day, just checking that you're ok? :)

oooh I have H's going home outfit sorted out!! https://www.mothercare.com/Disney-T...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7 My mum bought me this nad a Winnie the Pooh one.... so I'm going to humiliate the poor boy and dress him in it on the way home :D Mean Mean mummy! I'm already planning what to put them in for Halloween too! :D

What's everyone's plans today?


----------



## natalie85

I am excited about having Internet again!!! Hopefully brother in law will hurry up and look at this bloody fridge otherwise I'm gonna be so tempted to get a new one tonight hahaha!!! Takes like 2days to get up and working :-S I need coffee and ice cream!!!! 

I forgot to say so happy everyone had lovely showers!! Did u arrange them yourselves I'm meant to be having mine on 18th but I'm getting fed up of trying to organise it!!! :-S

Charlie love the going home outfit!!! I can't wait to get all the Disney princess outfits!!!! 
I am hmmm not feeling great great but really hoping once settled in and everything working I will be better!! Had quite a few walks over weekend Which always makes u feel better!!! I got a bit lost and ended up walking for 2hours!!! I'm missing having cafe Nero on my doorstep and cafes etc!!! 
Do u know really am tempted just to buy a new fridge freezer cos just so fed up now!!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

TTC congratulations to your sister such fantastic news!!!! Xx


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Hope you all had a nice weekend?

Yay for all the babyshowers! Would love to see some photos!  

My replacement started today, I only have 9 working days left, i cant wait!

Yesterday we practised folding the pram up and putting it in the car- what a mission that was! It is actually quite simple, but you need to know which buttons to press when.

Also, where should you put the carseat (maxi cosi)? should it be in the front seat or the back? I read something about airbags, but i keep seeing people putting it in the front?


----------



## natalie85

Tanasha we got maxi cosi too!!! Went for the pebble we are putting it in the back seat passenger side!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Natalie- my sister and best organized my baby shower (although my sister did most of the work).. I basically just showed up! I insisted on making some of the food tho coz I felt guilty lol was so stress free! Maybe you could ask a friend to help organize yours to take some of the pressure off?

Tanasha- here in aus it's illegal to have bubs car seat in the front so I cant help you with that question sorry.. I have a question about car seats too tho... Should I put each babies car seat behind the driver and passenger seats for easy access or should I put one behind the driver and one in the middle so I'm able to see then both while driving?


----------



## natalie85

aww sounds good lucky you!!! one of my friends has offered to help!!! everyone else just so busy these days bit unfortunate!!!
i cant help you on what do with car seats maybe ask in baby club forum see how people are doing it?!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

We've gone for a maxi-cosi car seat too. The safest place is in the back, & that's what's recommended, but if you do decide to put it in the front for whatever reason, you MUST ensure the airbag is switched off (if you have them).


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TTC- you can get little mirrors to post in the back of your car so you can just peak in the rear view mirror to see both babies! You wouldn't really be able to see either of them without the mirrors because they'll be rear facing, plus it would be a huge pain in the butt (I think) to get a baby in and out of the middle, and does your car even have latches in the middle?


----------



## CharlieKeys

We're going for the maxi cosi car seat this time, but only because it fits onto our pram so it's easier! 

But, with Stephen, his infant car seat went in the back behind the passenger seat Rear facing, or if it was just me on my own, he'll come in the front seat with me (which is just as safe AS LONG AS the airbags are turned off). Not all cars are able to switch the airbags off though. Now his car seat if FF (the car seat spec and hte HV said it was the best thing to do) even though I hate it :( I want him RF but he's over the weight limit and there's no way we can afford to buy a new ERF one for him. The HV said earlier that as long as they're really sitting up well, have strong neck muscles and over hte weight limit then FF is just as safe :shrug:


----------



## BattyNora

TaNasha - car seats have to go in the back unless you can disable the passenger side airbags in the front. Even then I think its preferable to be in the back.

Congrats on all the lovely baby showers! Sounds like they were all brilliant and you got some lovely presents! Looks like we have some very giving friends and family! 

Natalie - I hope you settle soon and feel better. Depression is a scary thing, especially right now, but hopefully talking through it before it takes over too much will help you to not fall into it completely. 

X


----------



## natalie85

Thank u batty!!! Everyone on here has been amazing I'm overwhelmed at everyones kindness and thoughts!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> I forgot to say so happy everyone had lovely showers!! Did u arrange them yourselves I'm meant to be having mine on 18th but I'm getting fed up of trying to organise it!!! :-S

Here in the US people arrange them for you- and they are SUPPOSED to be a surprise! Right now i know my mom is having one for me too but i don't know when or where. Assuming at her house but that's really all i know. 



TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend?
> 
> Yay for all the babyshowers! Would love to see some photos!
> 
> My replacement started today, I only have 9 working days left, i cant wait!
> 
> Yesterday we practised folding the pram up and putting it in the car- what a mission that was! It is actually quite simple, but you need to know which buttons to press when.
> 
> Also, where should you put the carseat (maxi cosi)? should it be in the front seat or the back? I read something about airbags, but i keep seeing people putting it in the front?

Wooo hoo to 9 more days!!!!! Here in the US it's also illegal to have the carseat in the front. It HAS to be in the back!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well, just been to the doctor to discuss my blood test results & turns out I'm anaemic, so have been prescribed iron tablets. Hopefully they won't mess with my tum too much, as I've heard horror stories! I feel fine, no symptoms of low iron at all, which is a bonus.

It's not really common here (UK) but my girly friends are throwing me a shower. I only know because they told me the date so I don't double book! I think it'll just be a little gathering with tea & cupcakes rather than a gift-giving extravaganza like in the USA though


----------



## BattyNora

Sarah - glad you haven't been feeling the effects of low iron! And hopefully you'll be lucky with the tablets! My mum was quite lucky..except the black poo!!! :D 

I'm having a baby shower - but I don't know when or where!!! I did make a mothercare gift list - but I think because we're not used to that kind of thing over here I felt SO cheeky! 

I am SO jealous of all the ladies that are on or are close to maternity leave!!! I have 6 1/2 more weeks for go!! 33 working days!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I still have 7 weeks left at work, boo :-(

Haha, yes, the doctor did warn me about the black poo!!

Just off to Aquafit. Have outgrown my swimming cozzie, so resorted to a bikini with a vest over the top, as I refuse to spend £25 on maternity swimwear!!


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> Sarah - glad you haven't been feeling the effects of low iron! And hopefully you'll be lucky with the tablets! My mum was quite lucky..except the black poo!!! :D
> 
> I'm having a baby shower - but I don't know when or where!!! I did make a mothercare gift list - but I think because we're not used to that kind of thing over here I felt SO cheeky!
> 
> I am SO jealous of all the ladies that are on or are close to maternity leave!!! I have 6 1/2 more weeks for go!! 33 working days!

Maternity leave is pretty nice, but i'm so tired all the time i'm not getting as much done as i would've hoped! I can't believe you are working that much longer!!!!!

And i hated registering for baby stuff! i had NO idea what i would really need as this is our first and well- i have no idea!



xsarahbellax said:


> I still have 7 weeks left at work, boo :-(
> 
> Haha, yes, the doctor did warn me about the black poo!!
> 
> Just off to Aquafit. Have outgrown my swimming cozzie, so resorted to a bikini with a vest over the top, as I refuse to spend £25 on maternity swimwear!!

Lol i haven't had the black poo problem- do you have slow releasing tablets over there? That's what i use and haven't had any trouble- they also told me to take it with orange juice to help absorb- so that's what i do every morning. 

And i just spent a LOT on maternity swimwear. I hated that. I bought two suits and i'm so happy i did- i absolutely love that i don't feel so strange with a shirt over an ill-fitting old bikini! I got stared at more for that, then the actual maternity swim suit!


----------



## BattyNora

I can't believe I'm working that long either! 

Plus,..one of my freelance jobs is editor of the match day programme for a football (soccer) team that just got promoted, so its a big summer for us. The first day of the season is the DAY AFTER my due date...but I'm going to have to be involved in first one to get it right...which means I'll actually be unnofficially working up to then! Eeeek!

EDIT...

And talking of 'first outfits'...here is what I plan to put baby in first of all. It's just so darn perfect!! :D
 



Attached Files:







NAKED!.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DaretoDream

ahhhhh thats SO cute!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I love it!!!!! 


If you're fans of the only way is essex have you seen the babygros that say 'look reem, smell reem, am reem' on them? there's loads of 'reem' ones about and I really want one but Steve has said no :( Even though he is a TOWIE fan (sorry to you US/AUS/Euro etc ladies... it's this reality show that's sort of like a soap about some people living in Essex ... guess you can say it's like Jersey Shore?)


----------



## xsarahbellax

DaretoDream said:


> Lol i haven't had the black poo problem- do you have slow releasing tablets over there? That's what i use and haven't had any trouble- they also told me to take it with orange juice to help absorb- so that's what i do every morning.
> 
> And i just spent a LOT on maternity swimwear. I hated that. I bought two suits and i'm so happy i did- i absolutely love that i don't feel so strange with a shirt over an ill-fitting old bikini! I got stared at more for that, then the actual maternity swim suit!

Yes, the doc told me to take the tablets with orange juice. I'm not sure if they're slow release, she didn't mention it.

Luckily my bikinis still fit fine (the bottoms have tie-sides & my boobs haven't grown at all). I didn't get any funny looks with a vest over the top, and to be fair, I couldn't care less if people stare! I go to Aquafit once a week, and have ten weeks left til I'm due, so really can't justify forking out on something overpriced that will get so little wear!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Just got home from taking dh to the airport for work at 4am
Its getting so hard to say goodbye coz i really need him here now! Only 5 weeks abd then he is taking 2 months off so he is home for a couple of weeks before the bubs' arrival.. Yeh our car is a 4wd and has anchor points behind all 3 back seats which is good.. Didn't think of those mirror things, that's a great idea!

I have taken iron tablets for my entire pregnancy.. All I can say is make sure you drink a lot of water while your on them because otherwise you'll have really bad constipation! Also, the orange juice is because vit c helps your body absorb the iron so it's more effective.. And you should avoid taking them with milk because that has the opposite effect and hinders the absorption :)

Natalie.. Take your friend up on her offer! If she wants to help then let her! It's the same in aus.. The shower is a surprise and mum is the guest of honor.

Well I'm gonna try and get an hour sleep before my clinic appt today (if these two belly dwellers stop having boxing match in there lol).. Hopefully get to book my c-section date!! Eek I can't wait!

Xoxo


----------



## natalie85

Batty that's gorgeous!!!
Sarahbella I bet your glad u now know why docs called u in!!! Make sure u way lots of fibre rich foods, I've heard that cadburys do a fibre plus breakfast bar that's meant to be really nice!!!
I'm Definatly taking my friend up on her offer to help!!!
Aww TTC that must be hard how long does he go away for? Wow getting your c sec date!! Exciting and nerve wrecking!!! Let us know how u get on!!!


----------



## natalie85

Ps I'm soooooooo hungry!!!!! Nightmare!!!! We had a curry for dinner tonight I was stuffed then about an hour ago I was hungry so ate cake now I want more such a nightmare :0(


----------



## DaretoDream

sarahbelle! :shock: I wish my boobs didn't change!!!!! They grew TWO cup sizes!!!!! I had to get a new bra because I was literally falling out of the others! So jealous right now! My lower half didn't change so swim bottoms fit normal but good lord my boobs are huge!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Hi, im very new to this, but am very interested. I am due August 22, 2011 and was wondering if I could join in? A little background if anyone is wondering. This is my second pregnancy, and im happily married. My first child is 2 and very cranky most of the time. Lol.


----------



## natalie85

Hi mrstacporter9!!!! :hi:


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: Hi there! welcome!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Dh works away for 7 nights then is home for 7 nights so it's not too bad. The money is good and really we couldn't survive without him doing it so I just try remind myself of that!

Clinic appt this morning was really upsetting. I haven't been sleeping because of these awful headaches, breathlessness and back pain.. So I think I was grumpy to start with because I was so over tired! The dr and midwife I seen today were both very nice but seemed very judgmental about my decision to have a cesarean... The other dr's I've seen have been very matter of fact but today i was made to feel very uncomfortable. Especially by the midwife...
She even had the nerve to compare me to a woman she'd seen before me who was attempting to have her twins vaginally.. I was like umm yeh that lady isn't me.. Good for her... I ended up in tears and just said look I've made up my mind, I've been told this is safer for the babies so it's what I'll be doing and I don't appreciate being judged for trying to do what I feel is right for my babies. 

Then I found out my platelet count is low so I'll have to get a blood transfusion before my surgery and my iron is even lower than before so I might need an iron transfusion too.. Just so much information today made my head want to explode! 

On a brighter note I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks then one more at 36 weeks. And my cesarean is booked for the 2nd of august :) there is another set of twins booked for cesarean on the same day tho.. So if something goes wrong with the twins before mine I might get pushed back a day or two.. Or I might go into labour before that date.. So the 2nd isn't really set in stone but it's stil exciting :) and scary!


----------



## natalie85

Awww TTC I would hate that!!!! :0(
I'm so sorry your appointment didn't go well!!! Did they accept the fact u have made your mind up in the end? At end of the day it's your choice how u want to deliver your babies and they should respect that!!!! I hope your ok!!!!

I've got more annoyed with the in laws!!! Where they had some of our stuff that we had asked them to store they've gone through it all I'm so upset over it (I'm very private on things like that ) they had no right to go through it all hubby just said I know your not happy but there's nothing u can do now!!! But his mum annoyed him too everytime he pops over there she keeps saying to him oh you've put on more weight and u need to lose it he knows he needs to lose weight and Its sooooo nasty of her to keep putting him down!!! He even said to me it's not as if I say to her oh u used to be slimmer to!!! I honestly don't know how he puts up with it his sister had the same moan to him about it other day it really gets to him and he knows he needs to lose weight he doesn't need his family putting him down all the time!!!!! Rant over lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

mrstacporter9 said:


> Hi, im very new to this, but am very interested. I am due August 22, 2011 and was wondering if I could join in? A little background if anyone is wondering. This is my second pregnancy, and im happily married. My first child is 2 and very cranky most of the time. Lol.

Hiii!! :) do you know if baby is a boy or girl yet?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ttc - like Natalie said it's up to you how to want to give birth! I was talking to Battynora last night about it and i said no matter what don't get pressured into doing what they want. It's your body, your baby/babies and your labour! You will know what's right and wrong. Just make sure your birth partner is strong enough to be your voice and say what you want cause when you're in labour sometimes you think it's easier to go with what the professionals say! :) 

Natalie - omg!! I'd be fuming with them going through my stuff!! Ahh how dare they! Your dH should have used that as an opportunity to say that's too far and they need to back off a bit! I'd be getting to the point now where I'd have to say something lol! And what right do they have to jibe him over his weight :( urgh some people just don't get it!


----------



## natalie85

I know I am fuming he went over there after work yest to pick up a few of our bits he was prioritising my bits cos when she popped over the other day with a bag of shoes, I finally had a look to realise they were my shoes which I had packed up in a diff box so I told him go round and get my stuff now!!! I hate them I actually hate them!!!! I mean what right do they have to go through my stuff worst thing is some of the stuff was mums which I am so protective off they are bloody lucky it wasn't me round there!!!!! I feel Bad for hubby cos he hates the way he looks as it is he does not need people like her making him feel worse it's not even being supportive it's just plain rude and horrid!!! Charlie look on my fb profile pam carter see how horrid she looks!!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Aww it sucks that his mum is causing you all of this unnecessary stress Natalie! How horrible of her to be commenting on her sons weight when I'm sure she must know it would upset him! I can't believe she went through your stuff! I would have gone crazy at her.. Doesnt matter what it was, she should not have looked through!

Well I did book my cesarean for 2nd of august.. I was just so angry and upset because I have been told by other Drs at the same clinic that this is the safest option for the babies and now being treated like I've done something wrong... They wouldn't give me the option unless it was medically necessary. I have spent every day of this pregnancy worrying because I'm being told how high risk twins are and this and that could happen to the babies... Its really very scary! So when someone tells me that something is the safest way to go for the babies.. I am gonna do it. I would do anything if I was told it would be the safest option for them... Been in bed in tears all day. Think a combo of being over tired, pregnancy emotions and anger lol


----------



## natalie85

I honestly don't know what I'm going to do about her at the min she is gonna have very little to do with this little one!!!! I know she doesn't like her already cos she will be happily moving about if she hears her voice she doesn't move hahaha!!! I'm seriously gonna invest in a sling so she doesn't have the excuse to go to near her I don't care if it's considered out of order I hate her she's interfering horrible person!!! TTC have I got u on fb so u can see her, will try put a link up not sure if will work or not!!!!
I am very glad for u that u have the c sec booked u has to do what is right for u and mummies instinct is always right please dont be upset over them!! U are doing what's right for u and your babies and thats all that matters!!! I agree with Charlie that make sure your oh is very clear on instructions in hospital as u will Be in no state to be worrying over what they say etc :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=0#!/profile.php?id=1548009737

Not sure if that will work but look how horrid she looks lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can't see her properly on the iPhone but I noticed how she only names one of her children on there!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and playing on his insecurities is just mean! I'd never do that to mine! If they ask me to tell them if they're putting on too much weight I'd tell them in he nicest way I could but other than that I wouldn't make mean comments! Your DH is a grown man ffs - he's clearly aware of his looks and doesn't need remarks that's just gonna affect his self esteem!


----------



## natalie85

Omg it lists one child?? She has 4!!!!! My hubby not on fb he can't stand it lol so she wouldn't have him listed anyway!! I know its soooo mean there's no need for it at all :0( I don't care what he looks like u just want them to be happy I mean we both put on weight but we both plan to lose it!!! His brother is taller and wider than him but she never says anything to him one of his sisters is big too but they all pick on him I hate it!!! I always stick up for him if I'm there!!! But they always do it makes me feel bad for him he is always so quiet round them not close to them and they wonder why!!! They even take the p out of him for him becoming a dad saying he isn't ready etc he is more ready then they will ever be he's gonna make such an amazing dad I know he will!!! Xxx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Well said Charlie!

Couldn't really see her on my iPhone either but she sounds like a witch.. I wouldn't want someone like that around my baby either! Your the mum so it's up to you if you don't let her spend much time with the bub. One of DH's sisters sounds kinda similar.. She butts in and says horrible things without thinking.. Just the other day at 
My shower she made some comment about how I will probably love one baby more than the other.. What a weird thing to say! Or the time she said that my babies were nothing more than a biological hiccup and that she wishes ppl would stop referring to them as a blessing/miracle.. Or the time she told me she hopes I never get pregnant again because it wouldn't be fair to put her through my complaining again about being sick! I had a
Medical disorder for christs sake! The list goes on!! Needless to say that she will not be allowed Alone with my boys!! I don't want her poisonous words around them!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Omg a biological hiccup? Excuse me?! I'd have slapped her - hehe I'm not really aggressive!! - ah get pregnant again just to annoy her :haha:

And Natalie - me and steve have put weight on too - so what people put it on and then they lose it. But no one has the right to comment on it! You're his wife so if you were truely concerned you'd have said something and you fell in love with him not just for his looks! You're the person he should listen too not anyone else :)

Eta: just read about what you said about him beig a dad and heir comments! I'm speechless :shrug: these people don't deserve to be around your baby! (or yours ttc!)


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Omg a biological hiccup? Excuse me?! I'd have slapped her - hehe I'm not really aggressive!! - ah get pregnant again just to annoy her :haha:
> 
> And Natalie - me and steve have put weight on too - so what people put it on and then they lose it. But no one has the right to comment on it! You're his wife so if you were truely concerned you'd have said something and you fell in love with him not just for his looks! You're the person he should listen too not anyone else :)
> 
> Eta: just read about what you said about him beig a dad and heir comments! I'm speechless :shrug: these people don't deserve to be around your baby! (or yours ttc!)

is there comments? i havent checked... i must admit she is usually blocked from writing on my wall or commenting on status cos she always had something to say which really annoyed me so i blocked her hahahaha but have made it so she can comment just to see what she says!!!!! be interesting!!!
i see that yes we have put on weight neither of us are exactly over the moon about it but way i see it its cos we are comfortable with each other and happy etc!!!
ttc what?!?!!? i cant believe she said that!!!! i agree with charlie get preg again and show her!!!! hahaha!!! thats ridiculous to say u would love one more than the other grrr!!! what do these people think they can achieve from saying these things???!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- Ugh!!! I'm sorry that your MIL is so awful.... I hope she warms up when baby comes, nothing makes a person happy like a little one!!

TTC- I feel so badly that your appointment went so badly, you made the decision that is right for you and babies, and the doctors and nurses need to respect that!!!! Was your DH away when you had that appointment? My DH travels a lot for work too and I know it can really be a pain! He's leaving next week so I decided to go to the beach, ha ha! But sometimes it can be pretty draining that he's always gone!

Batty- I love the onsie, perfect for a summer baby!

I am really counting down now, 3 more days of work, then off to the beach and on to a summer spent floating in the pool!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

CharlieKeys said:


> mrstacporter9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, im very new to this, but am very interested. I am due August 22, 2011 and was wondering if I could join in? A little background if anyone is wondering. This is my second pregnancy, and im happily married. My first child is 2 and very cranky most of the time. Lol.
> 
> Hiii!! :) do you know if baby is a boy or girl yet?Click to expand...

lol Yes i do actually ^^ its a girl this time:happydance: Were thrilled about having a pink bump this time :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww so you have/will have one of each :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh I had my midwife appt today :D he was a proper wriggler and she was saying how all his movement kept raising his hb!! She also said my bloods were fine though my iron levels were high (but normal) at my booking bloods but they've dropped a bit which would explain the tiredness (still normal levels but a big drop) and NO gtt test for me either!! :yay: Oooh and she said she is a bit concerned about the period pains I keep getting especially as they're the same feeling as when I was in labour with S. But she said that to just keep an eye in it and if it becomes regular or more painful to call my labour ward!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Ooh I had my midwife appt today :D he was a proper wriggler and she was saying how all his movement kept raising his hb!! She also said my bloods were fine though my iron levels were high (but normal) at my booking bloods but they've dropped a bit which would explain the tiredness (still normal levels but a big drop) and NO gtt test for me either!! :yay: Oooh and she said she is a bit concerned about the period pains I keep getting especially as they're the same feeling as when I was in labour with S. But she said that to just keep an eye in it and if it becomes regular or more painful to call my labour ward!

eak thats scary with having to keep an eye on your pains!!!! are they regular? xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I've had a few period type pains too Charlie- I didn't even think of mentioning it at my last appointment because they've really been so scattered. Now I wish I had, did they say what it could be?


----------



## CharlieKeys

She didn't really know she said that it doesn't sound like braxton hicks but she phoned up the maternity ward for a second opinion and they agreed to just keep an eye on it, make sure I'm not losing anything down there I.e water or plug and of it gets worse & regular to call up and they'll tell me to go in and get monitored! :shrug: So just keep an eye on it ttc! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I had my midwife appt today :D he was a proper wriggler and she was saying how all his movement kept raising his hb!! She also said my bloods were fine though my iron levels were high (but normal) at my booking bloods but they've dropped a bit which would explain the tiredness (still normal levels but a big drop) and NO gtt test for me either!! :yay: Oooh and she said she is a bit concerned about the period pains I keep getting especially as they're the same feeling as when I was in labour with S. But she said that to just keep an eye in it and if it becomes regular or more painful to call my labour ward!
> 
> eak thats scary with having to keep an eye on your pains!!!! are they regular? xxClick to expand...

Nope it usually happens in the evenings and lasts for a few hours on and off then just goes lol


----------



## natalie85

ahhh i see!!! i dont think ive had any period type pains in quite a while now!!! 
i know when i see my new mw on thurs im gonna mention is i think baby has been engaging and unengaging if that makes sense??


----------



## CharlieKeys

They can do that right up until the end! Some babies are fully engaged for weeks before others don't engage until labour! Unpredictable little things :haha:


----------



## BattyNora

TTC - Yay for your section date, but BOOO to them for making you feel bad about opting for a c-section. It's your babies and your decisions. You obviously know any pros and cons and are going for what you feel is safest for them. Just ignore them if they feel the need to condesend you! 

Natalie/TTC - OMG. I can't believe you in-laws. Some of those comments have been horrendous. I thought mine was going to be difficult, but bugger me I'd have punched yours full in the face!!!

Charlie - glad midwife went okay and no GTT test! Keep an eye on those pains missus!! :D 

My midwife tomorrow. Going to broach the subject of having a waterbirth tomorrow...I'm hoping she'll support me.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol I'm trying to keep him in for another 5 weeks (just for the birth unit again :) ) 

And Ahh let me know how it goes! Remember to tell her how you know the waters gonna help your hips & you'd rather have that comfort than being restricted which could make it worse after labour! :) I really hope you get it!! 

I don't really know where to post this but are you Watford & surrounding areas ladies (ie stevenage/Harrow/st Albans/ etc) still up for a meet and would you prefer it before or after LOs are born? :)


----------



## natalie85

little monkeys eh!!!!! im curious to know what postion this little one is in as i felt quite a shift about yest!!!
Batty ive i had seen them i probably would have done!!!! hate is a strong word but i am seriously starting to really hate them!!!! the dad isnt so bad although he is a bit creepy!!
good luck for your appointment tomorrow and fingers crossed you can have the water birth!!!!
charlie would still love a meet not sure where you would post it, cos on here theres u me and batty thats near watford i think??!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

And angie - she's st Albans - Might post in 3rd tri but it will probs get moved! I was just thinking if we were to do it before they arrive then best do it in the next couple of weeks as any July mummies might pop soon! :D


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> And angie - she's st Albans - Might post in 3rd tri but it will probs get moved! I was just thinking if we were to do it before they arrive then best do it in the next couple of weeks as any July mummies might pop soon! :D

yeah good idea try 3rd tri see what happens!!! oh jeeez forgot angie...sorry angie!!!! :)
yeah i was thinking next couple weeks be good, i know all my weekends are packed so would have to be a week day for me!!! eak i have 41 days left only just noticed that!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## mrstacporter9

Yea a boy and a girl lol. Goodness. No one told me that my braxton hicks would be stronger the second time around. :/ anyone else had that problem? With my son, i had them but they werent that bad and this one, wow, they are way stronger than they were with him.


----------



## BattyNora

FYI Charlie, I'm flexible with work so even though I'm not stopping for a few weeks I can take a few hours off in the day. Am going away on the 24th for a week though.

mrstacporter9 - I hope they don't get worse when I have the second.....these have taken my breath away as it is when they come!


----------



## natalie85

i havent really noticed any braxton hicks??!!! i've had a fewtummy tightenings but not really thought anything of it?!!

where are we thinking for a meet?


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> I've had a few period type pains too Charlie- I didn't even think of mentioning it at my last appointment because they've really been so scattered. Now I wish I had, did they say what it could be?

My mw told me they are early contractions- or the start of them. So if i feel them, if there are more than 4 in an hour i have to call and talk about coming in.

? 

The braxton hicks i get later in the evening usually and i really don't enjoy them at all. :( 


Also i have a mw appt on friday- i HATE that it's that long from now- because i had been having them on tuesdays but our insurance changed so i had to wait for the damn card to get here. Now i have to wait until friday. sucks.


----------



## DaretoDream

OH btw anyone looking into nursing bras yet? I mean, what size are we supposed to look at? What we've grown to i guess right? I know i shouldn't be but i get embarrassed when i go to look at these things!


----------



## BattyNora

Just got back from the midwife and everything was okay. It was different one again (so the fourth community midwife i've seen in five appointments..but this one was lovely. In fact - I've actually liked them all more than mine! 

Babs heartbeat was very strong and very easy to find...and she's definately head down, 4/5th palpable..which may be why my fundal is slightly lower. Midwife was so nice and got excited that it was a nice appointment that I forgot to ask about waterbirth. First time I felt so comfortable and confident with the people dealing with me that I didn't even think to ask!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I have some nursing bras left from my son, but they look so ratty I think I might get some new ones this time around. I might wait to be measured in the hospital (there's a lactation center in my hospital so I wouldn't have to go anywhere), but my boobs never get bigger, I swear I can gain 30 pounds and I still have the worlds smallest boobs- oh well!!

mrstacporter9- I have way more braxton hicks this time around, I don't think I had them at all with my son until the very end!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh - nursing bras. At our classes they said to maybe not get them until after as they engorge so much for the first 4-6 weeks its hard to tell what you will need.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Oh wow, i was noticing that alot of you are pregnant with your first. O.O i so feel old right now... im only 24 for the record. lol. If you guys want to ask me any questions about labor and delivery I can answer them for you as best as I can ^^. 
And im scared to look into nursing bras BattyNora lol. I have small breasts and they all look like they could swallow half of my body LOl.
Oh and TTCNumberTwo - im a dork i just realized that your own your second as well. :) congrats and Im glad at least someone else feels the strength in these darn contractions like I do. I swear some of these feel like my VERY VERY early labor contraction with my son.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh where... urm where's best for everyone? Watford town centre maybe?? :) There's a couple of coffee places and then loads of restaurant/bar places we could go too?

haha Mrstacporter9... i'm on the 2nd one too! :) and even though I only had him 8 months ago, I've still got no real clue what's going on  :haha:

Still getting those period pains and now I think I might be losing my plug, it's the same sort of stuff I lost a week before last time :( But, I can't tell if it's paranoia cause of what the midwife said so I'm noticing more or whether it actually is! When OH finishes work, might see if he thinks we should get checked out just incase. Doesn't help that a couple of people at playgroup this morning said I'm more likely to have a prem baby as they're so close together :dohh:

Batty - CANNOT believe you forgot to ask  :haha: What you gonna do now - wait until the next appt? At least she was nice!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstac- I'm 25 and only on my first! I will be 26 in sept. And I def don't feel old so don't say we're old!!!! :)

anyone else care to share age here?


----------



## DaretoDream

and ttc it's not fair so many ladies are saying their bbs didn't grow at all- and mine have doubled! And I worry because the engorging makes them even larger :shock: I'm scared of my own bbs!


----------



## CharlieKeys

DaretoDream said:


> mrstac- I'm 25 and only on my first! I will be 26 in sept. And I def don't feel old so don't say we're old!!!! :)
> 
> anyone else care to share age here?

I don't mind sharing my age :) I'm 22, 23 next Thursday :)


----------



## natalie85

hmmmmm coffee :) sounds good to me charlie!!!! sounds lovely!!! everytime i been near i coffee place i been getting like 2 coffees at once well i say 2 coffees, more like a milkshake and a mocha!!!!
eak!! are u going to go get checked out tonight? they say your mucus plug grows back if lost early? i think they can do a test if they think baby on its way to see if baby will come in next 2 weeks or something!!! i think from what i gathered at hosp when i had to pop in they only seem to worry if bloody!!! let us know how u get on!!!
batty!!! ahhh i cant believe u forgot!!! i know i always forget to ask things!!!
i'm quite nervous about my midwife appointment tomorrow!!! i hope she is nice!!!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> mrstac- I'm 25 and only on my first! I will be 26 in sept. And I def don't feel old so don't say we're old!!!! :)
> 
> anyone else care to share age here?
> 
> I don't mind sharing my age :) I'm 22, 23 next Thursday :)Click to expand...

i'm 25! 26 end of Nov!!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all well!

I am 24  

We had a scan yesterday and LG is already weighing 2kg (4.4lbs) and she is measuring at 33.6 weeks instead of 32.3!


----------



## TaNasha

DaretoDream said:


> and ttc it's not fair so many ladies are saying their bbs didn't grow at all- and mine have doubled! And I worry because the engorging makes them even larger :shock: I'm scared of my own bbs!

I am also scared of my ladies getting any bigger than they already are! It feels like they are popping out of everything and are all over the place!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Haha Im sorry I didnt mean it to sound like I was calling everyone old. LOL I meant I feel old cause im already on my second and LAST child, when everyone else was on their first.

And for the boob thing :/ I wish mine would double in size.... Im not very blessed in THAT department lol


----------



## natalie85

Tanasha glad your scan went well!! Wish I could have another scan would love to know how this one is doing in weight and size!! Can they only estimate weight by a scan? Did they say what it means as your measuring ahead a bit??

I don't think mine have changed much in size gone up like a cup or so but was already big to begin with!! :-S hopefully won't get much bigger!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Wow I've missed a lot! I am back from the beach trip we took our teens on. It was a great trip, but I was so thankful to have all of the help I had otherwise I wouldn't have made it! Just walking back and forth to the beach in the 100 degree heat through the sand did me in! We got back Monday night but I went straight back to work Tuesday morning and worked today so I'm still a bit worn out and haven't had a chance to catch up here! 

Batty glad your appt went well! Tanasha I should have a scan to measure baby boys size either Friday or in two week bc they want to check his weight... I am glad she is big and healthy! 

I am 25 turning 26 in August expecting baby #1... Dare looks like we have a lot in common! :) 

My bbs have doubled in size too and they were big to begin with, I hate it bc they make me look obese between my huge baby bump and the huge chest I now have sitting on top of it... I avoid being in pictures! I can't imagine them getting bigger :-/ yikes! That'd scary! 

I think I started having BH contractions the past few days, very few and really sporadic ... I though it was just a crampy stomach & back pain but my mom told me they were prob BH. The baby had hiccups for the first time today :) it felt weird but was pretty cool... He is so low it kinda felt like my girl parts had the hiccups lol!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter9 said:


> Haha Im sorry I didnt mean it to sound like I was calling everyone old. LOL I meant I feel old cause im already on my second and LAST child, when everyone else was on their first.
> 
> And for the boob thing :/ I wish mine would double in size.... Im not very blessed in THAT department lol



lol love I'll cut mine in half and give you some they are driving me crazy right now!! 



noce to know we are all about the same age :) it's comforting to me anyway!

krystal- we really do have a lot in common!!! That's awesome :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

-Takes half of boobs- thanks! lol And yes we all are close in age. Ill be 25 in august right before my little girl is due ^^ she may come closer to my birthday. That would be an awesome bday gift!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Looks like I'm the old lady- I'm 32 and so is DH, we've been married 8 years, but we had alot of trouble getting pregnant with our first son... this one happened much easier! Its funny, but I don't feel like I'm in my 30's, I guess its just a number anyhow. And I'll take some of those boobs everyone is handing out. The biggest I ever was after I had my son and was nursing was a B, I'm usually struggling to fit into an A, ugh!


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all,

I haven't posted much lately, but I have read every post!! 

I've just turned 29 and am having my first. Now I feel old!! :dohh:

And regarding the nursing bras: when I went to be fitted I was told to buy for the cup size I am now, but to buy one size larger in band size. So, I'm currently a 34C so I bought 36Cs. The larger band size will account for the engorgement, but that won't last forever. In the meantime they are comfy and not too restrictive. Hope that helps!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

I'm 23, will turn 24 a couple of weeks after the birth and these will be baby 1 & 2 for me :)
I sometimes feel like a little kid at my lol, I don't know why because 23 isn't even that young!

I already bought some nursing bra's.. Just got them a little big.. I am almost growing out of them already tho lol! I have a list of thing to get for the bubs still and I think I'm actually almost done! Supposed to be ready to go by 30 weeks but I think by 32 I'll be ready just in case..

I can't believe in such a short amount of time we will be meeting our little ones.. Feelibg very emotional today lol keep crying at the thought of meeting my boys :) is anyone else still super emotional?


----------



## TaNasha

I think they take the head, tummy and femur measurements and then they can get an estimated weight. 

We have our maternity photoshoot on saturday and I am half dreading it as I will sooo fat!


----------



## BattyNora

Lots going on - its like four or five convos at once! 

I think I'm the baby of the group! I'm 21 (Dec birthday)..! 

As for BBs...mind feel huge. I used to be a 36H (uk size) and then I lost about 5 stone and they went to a 32B at best...a huge shock to me but blimey, my back felt better! Once my weight settled down they were about a C..but now I'm up to a 34E, and those bras are tight on the cup! I'm hoping they don't explode to my old proportions!!!! :D 

Squeeker - Nursing Bras....I was told the opposite. If anything you should go for one less measurement on the back and a larger cup, because your ribs should have widened to accomodate baby while pregnant, and that is what will shrink as soon as you give birth because you're making all that space in your abdomen again. Then you're left with bra's that are way too big on the back...and if your BBs do engorge it will be wrong fitting on your back and your cup..which won't be good for comfort, support or bbs!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm 30 & I don't feel old!

My boobs haven't changed at all, though I'm not surprised, as they never have when I've gained/lost weight before. Expect they might expand when my milk comes in? Will wait & see I guess!

Had our first NCT class last night, and got our second on Saturday! Think it'll be quite helpful, though not sure hubby's as "on board" as me!


----------



## natalie85

Has anyone heard from Charlie??


----------



## BattyNora

Nope, was just wondering how she is...hoping she's gone into the hospital to be safe.


----------



## natalie85

Same I wrote on her fb aswel but nothing yet!! Hope she is ok!!! I'm thinking must have gone in!!!


----------



## natalie85

Batty she is ok!! All is fine!! :)


----------



## TaNasha

Glad Charlie is ok! Dont be scaring us like that!


----------



## CharlieKeys

sorrrrrry ladies! :) OH didn't finish until late so I couldn't get in as I had to look after the LO, but he did get him moving for me again, though it was weird cause I could feel him when touching my belly but not actually moving inside my belly :shrug: Sorry for worrying you all :haha: I'm just gonna put it down to BH now cause if it was the real thing I'm sure the little man would have been here by now! 

What's everyone up to for hte rest of the day? I gotta go MIL's later (hospital bag is already in the car just incase :haha: ) she's just moved to another Carvery so, we have to go see her new place! Also need to get my uni assignment finished and submitted! I also managed to get a lie in this morning :happydance: 9.30am!! 

How's everyone else feeling/doing?? x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad you're okay Charlie!!! Second to last day at work, I'm literally counting hours which is sad because I like my job. Its another scorcher here today- in the 90's with suffocating humidity, I don't know how people live without A/C!


----------



## natalie85

My days I am sooooo hungry but a the min no energy to go to shops to find something to eat!!!! Will be sooooo glad once I have a working fridge freezer!!!!
I just did a post about what song will remind u off this pregnancy any of u ladies got any?? Mine is one off hubby's CDs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leXAvUvf9Kg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Makes me laugh!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

OMG i agree this heat is driving me nuts where i am. Its been reaching 106 every afternoon here. But yesterday was a little cooler.. 98 lol its sad when you wake up and 80 degrees feels awesome. This stinking heat wave in the USA south needs to moowzie on outta here :/-
-Also, for the breastfeeding ladies.. i have a question. I didnt breastfeed my son, and I am kinda wanting to for this one. the question is this---- I have what they called inverted nipples. :/ Where when you sqeeze your areola the nipple pulls inward instead of outward. Its not weird or anything, but was just wondering if i am even capable of breast feeding?


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Looks like I'm the old lady- I'm 32 and so is DH, we've been married 8 years, but we had alot of trouble getting pregnant with our first son... this one happened much easier! Its funny, but I don't feel like I'm in my 30's, I guess its just a number anyhow. And I'll take some of those boobs everyone is handing out. The biggest I ever was after I had my son and was nursing was a B, I'm usually struggling to fit into an A, ugh!

I wish i was just my normal size! i am a 32 C normally. But since being pregnant i've gone to a DD!!! It's insane! And they're always real hot!!!! 



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Glad you're okay Charlie!!! Second to last day at work, I'm literally counting hours which is sad because I like my job. Its another scorcher here today- in the 90's with suffocating humidity, I don't know how people live without A/C!

yeah i think it's supposed to be 98 here but feel like 106 or something? insane!!!



mrstacporter9 said:


> OMG i agree this heat is driving me nuts where i am. Its been reaching 106 every afternoon here. But yesterday was a little cooler.. 98 lol its sad when you wake up and 80 degrees feels awesome. This stinking heat wave in the USA south needs to moowzie on outta here :/-
> -Also, for the breastfeeding ladies.. i have a question. I didnt breastfeed my son, and I am kinda wanting to for this one. the question is this---- I have what they called inverted nipples. :/ Where when you sqeeze your areola the nipple pulls inward instead of outward. Its not weird or anything, but was just wondering if i am even capable of breast feeding?

This came up in my birthing class, and in a few books i've read- YES you can still breastfeed!!!! :)


----------



## natalie85

Hello!!! 
Bit late but had my midwife appointment today new mf seems really nice which I'm happy about!!!
The appointment was over an hour long had to basically do all the booking in again and have all my bloods done again!!! I have to change hospitals which hmm ok not over the moon about but has to be done really so never mind!!
I also spoke to them about the way I've been feeling and they totally understood they haven't put me down for follow ups but next time I'm there just to Check on how I'm feeling etc!! So that's ok! They've also said I am ok for the low risk birthing unit should I want it and if I feel I want the epidural I can easily move to the upstairs bit!! I have to have my birthing plan ready for next appointment which will be in 3 weeks they are happy with me and lo and that everything is ok!! Measuring bang on target again 34cm for 34 weeks I was worried was gonna be bigger so relieved!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I have mine tomorrow natalie we'll see what they say. they never seem to tell me much. Sometimes i feel like such a sucker going to these appts and not being told a thing. It's like what's the point if they're not really doing much?


----------



## Squeeker

BattyNora said:


> Squeeker - Nursing Bras....I was told the opposite. If anything you should go for one less measurement on the back and a larger cup, because your ribs should have widened to accomodate baby while pregnant, and that is what will shrink as soon as you give birth because you're making all that space in your abdomen again. Then you're left with bra's that are way too big on the back...and if your BBs do engorge it will be wrong fitting on your back and your cup..which won't be good for comfort, support or bbs!

H'm, that does make sense... maybe I had it backwards!


----------



## Love_Krystal

My appt is Tommorrow too dare! I always ask a lot of questions and start conversation to find things out. I am a little nervous bc last time she seemed set on inductions and csection talk without even measuring his size...and scared me all bc of the GD ... This time I am "forgetting" my paper with all my numbers on it & telling her everything is fine and just seeing what she says. I wish birthing centers were not illegal in my state otherwise I would swap to one & a midwife instead of hospital dr. But they are illegal here :-/ 

Hope your appt goes well dare! 

You can def breastfeed! They even make these plastic things to help with your nipples or something ... Def google it ... If you wanna do it go for it it's def worth a try & good for baby!


----------



## emily86

morning all - 
is anyone else getting lots of little thread veins on their legs?
I have had loads come out and they look horrible, I hope they go away again! x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Love_Krystal said:


> I wish birthing centers were not illegal in my state otherwise I would swap to one & a midwife instead of hospital dr. But they are illegal here :-/

Illegal? Blimey, that sounds so severe! The one near me isn't as popular as the hospital by a long way, but illegal..? That's quite scary! Do you know why?

At our first antenatal class the other night we had to introduce ourselves & say where we plan to give birth. I was the only one hoping to go to the Midwife Lead Unit & felt I had to justify my decision to all the hospital goers! Ugh, I hate speaking in front of a group!


----------



## natalie85

good luck at your midwife appointments today dare and krystal!!!
eak sarahbella i would have hated that!!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Thats great to hear that I have a shot at breastfeeding! That is something that I am totally lost about. Im going to google it more and get some more info on that. Thanks to the ones that answered! 
Also, that must suck having birthing centers illegal! I would love to have my daughter brought into this world with such ease and confidence as the ones that get to use midwives and such. I had my son, and Im having this baby in a stupid military hospital. My hubby is army and our insurance only covers military establishments, and since im considered high risk from having a blood clot in my thigh early on in my pregnancy, I can only have a high risk dr. What sucks about that even more, is that Ive had the same dr throughout my pregnancy which is wonderful but now all of a sudden they are saying that I dont have a regular dr and have changed me to a dr that ive never even met before. :/ I hate that crap. With my son, some woman i didnt even know delivered him. I at least want to know who will bring my child into this world and be comfortable with them. And here they are doing the same thing to me as last time. Anyone have any experience with this crap?!


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> My appt is Tommorrow too dare! I always ask a lot of questions and start conversation to find things out. I am a little nervous bc last time she seemed set on inductions and csection talk without even measuring his size...and scared me all bc of the GD ... This time I am "forgetting" my paper with all my numbers on it & telling her everything is fine and just seeing what she says. I wish birthing centers were not illegal in my state otherwise I would swap to one & a midwife instead of hospital dr. But they are illegal here :-/
> 
> Hope your appt goes well dare!
> 
> You can def breastfeed! They even make these plastic things to help with your nipples or something ... Def google it ... If you wanna do it go for it it's def worth a try & good for baby!

Hun do you WANT a c-section? You can fight that all the way. And, write yourself up a birth plan that says what you DO want in there. I hope your appt goes well love. i will be thinking of you- i'm about to leave for mine as well. Then i am going to my mother's to swim for a bit- so i will update later tonight hopefully!!




mrstacporter9 said:


> Thats great to hear that I have a shot at breastfeeding! That is something that I am totally lost about. Im going to google it more and get some more info on that. Thanks to the ones that answered!
> Also, that must suck having birthing centers illegal! I would love to have my daughter brought into this world with such ease and confidence as the ones that get to use midwives and such. I had my son, and Im having this baby in a stupid military hospital. My hubby is army and our insurance only covers military establishments, and since im considered high risk from having a blood clot in my thigh early on in my pregnancy, I can only have a high risk dr. What sucks about that even more, is that Ive had the same dr throughout my pregnancy which is wonderful but now all of a sudden they are saying that I dont have a regular dr and have changed me to a dr that ive never even met before. :/ I hate that crap. With my son, some woman i didnt even know delivered him. I at least want to know who will bring my child into this world and be comfortable with them. And here they are doing the same thing to me as last time. Anyone have any experience with this crap?!

I am actually lucky that our hospital has a birthing center attached to it- and they don't want to do c-sections until absolutely necessary. They are very onboard with the natural births and all of that. Actually in our birthing class they told us everything about c-sections and scared the crap outta me. I would be so upset and scared if i had to have one. So i really hope the natural thing works for us. Now i'm nervous about it!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

No I do NOT want a csection and I'm a little nervous about inductions. So the last appt scared me. I think she is just very straight forward and was giving me worse case scenario. 

I had my appt. My BP was slightly elevated again. So she wants go start seeing me every week now instead of waiting til I'm 36 weeks bc of my BP and the GD, just to be cautious. I am having a non stress test and a scan next Friday before my appt to check his size, fluid levels and overall well being. Hopefully I'll have more of an idea of how he is doing after that! I didn't gain any weight this week and have only gained about a stone the entire time(most of that gained bc she complained I wasn't gaining so I started eating milkshakes etc) she was happy with that bc it's easier to keep the babys weight under control if mine is under control. Hopefully all will be well next week and I will be able to have a normal pregnancy/delivery and not have any problems!


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> Hello!!!
> Bit late but had my midwife appointment today new mf seems really nice which I'm happy about!!!
> The appointment was over an hour long had to basically do all the booking in again and have all my bloods done again!!! I have to change hospitals which hmm ok not over the moon about but has to be done really so never mind!!
> I also spoke to them about the way I've been feeling and they totally understood they haven't put me down for follow ups but next time I'm there just to Check on how I'm feeling etc!! So that's ok! They've also said I am ok for the low risk birthing unit should I want it and if I feel I want the epidural I can easily move to the upstairs bit!! I have to have my birthing plan ready for next appointment which will be in 3 weeks they are happy with me and lo and that everything is ok!! Measuring bang on target again 34cm for 34 weeks I was worried was gonna be bigger so relieved!!!

Oooh yay you're gonna use the ABC ward!! :) :thumbup: I get to book my place next time I see the midwife! :)

Glad everything went ok :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

Love_Krystal My cousin had GD with her twins. She delivered them at exactly 7 months-- it wasnt a fun time for the family. Just be very careful and you may have to accept the fact that if you get worse a C-section may be the only way to keep you and your baby healthy. I completely understand your concerns though. I wouldnt want a section either, but if labor is imminent and your not quite at the right stages, a c-section may be your only choice. I would say, that if the time came and your stuck with no choice, then dont fret to bad about it. Many women have those types of deliveries every day. And suprisingly recovery time isnt as long as you would imagine. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Love_Krystal said:


> My appt is Tommorrow too dare! I always ask a lot of questions and start conversation to find things out. I am a little nervous bc last time she seemed set on inductions and csection talk without even measuring his size...and scared me all bc of the GD ... This time I am "forgetting" my paper with all my numbers on it & telling her everything is fine and just seeing what she says. I wish birthing centers were not illegal in my state otherwise I would swap to one & a midwife instead of hospital dr. But they are illegal here :-/
> 
> Hope your appt goes well dare!
> 
> You can def breastfeed! They even make these plastic things to help with your nipples or something ... Def google it ... If you wanna do it go for it it's def worth a try & good for baby!

How comes they are illegal? :shrug: And like the other ladies have said if you really don't want a c-section then don't feel pressured into one, no-one can force you into it :)


----------



## DaretoDream

I was very annoyed at my appt this am, as our insurance just changed and i had called earlier in the week- and tried to tell them, they said come 20 minutes early. So i got there at 11. and my appt was at 1120. They took my info at 1120. (glad i went early huh) and they continued to ask me if i knew what my co-pay was. I told them i tried calling early in the week and they acted surprised- like it would've been much easier if i had done that. So they said i can just pay whatever it is next time on top of whatever that one is. :growlmad:

Then i went and put in my sample and went back to my seat for another 20 minutes. They had a gym doing a presentation in the back- talking to the nurses and people about joining their gym. So they were backed up on appts, and they weren't answering phones or anything. I finally saw them starting to take people in, as soon as the gym people left- because they weren't caring about getting in appts with a presentation going on. :growlmad:

Finally i get in there, and the nurse was rushing to weigh me, and it wasn't even having time to settle in the right place. But i wasn't really paying attention.

Went into the room she told me my bp was great- and then left. 


Finally at noon the mw came in and asked why i had gained 6 lbs in the last 2 weeks!!!!! She told me it was excessive and i was very very confused! nothings changed! if anything my appetite has decreased which i told her. She then listened to the hb and measured me- and said everything looked perfect and she wanted to reweigh me. So, doing it RIGHT- and waiting a minute, she did it, and i only gained 2 lbs!!!!! Right on track. One pound a week right. So total i've gained 23 lbs.

then i went and swam for a bit at my moms to try to ease my back which is killing me. But seriously? i was so pissed about that appt!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry about your crappy appointment Dare, hopefully the next one is better. I'm finally done packing for the beach. Its just me and my 2 year old going but my car is packed to the gills. I have to pick up my sister and her little girl tomorrow morning, I really hope she doesn't have much stuff!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

have tons of fun love! So glad you get some time away!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Have fun ttc!! Don't get too worn out! Walking on the sandy beaches here was nice but wore me out! I hope you have a blast though! 

I'm sorry you appt was frustrating dare! That's insane! Why would they have that in the middle of the day? We told my dr this time about the girl being unwilling to work with us about doing my gtt on a Friday back when I had it and how she was rude and I had to call out of work and lose pay and find someone to take me since DH was working and she apologized and said she would take care of it that they didn't want anyone being rude to us. I had just assumed my dr was ok with the trouble I had had there until we discussed it. I am glad we did though now! 

I can't believe they were having a meeting about a gym instead of taking patients!!! That's insane!!!!! I hope your next appt is better and I would make sure you mentioned it to your dr and how unhappy the whole experienece made u bc that's one good thing about not being on NHS and getting to choose your dr ... If u are unhappy u can change so if they want to keep you as a patient they are going to have to treat you right or someone else will!!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- at ur appt did they give you the chart to start recording the fetal movements??? I just got mine. And I'm glad they were nicer to you this time. I think I may say something next time too. :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

No I haven't heard oF such a chart, he moves so much I'd need a book!

You should definitely say something! If they don't care then you may wanna switch dr's before next time! The dr's are the best ones to talk to though bc they own the business and have more at stake in it than the nurses! 

Charlie I don't know why they are illegal except that they think it's "unsafe" I live in a very politically conservative state so you would think it would be the opposite. Georgia is right next to us and they are very "earthy" and into natural birth etc ...but it's still illegal here. They've tried to pass a bill to change it but the bill always gets pushed aside for more importnant matters and expires before they ever vote on it! Crazy crazy! But it's life I could always move or drive to another state or Even hire a midwife to come to my home since I couldn't be prosecuted, only the midwife could if caught (but I won't bc it's illegal and I believe in obeying the law and respecting authority)

hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

33 weeks Dare! It's really passing now!


----------



## natalie85

Have a lovely time TTC!!!
Sorry u had a rubbish appointment dare!!!
Is anyone else getting this pregnancy insomnia?? I cannot get a decent nights sleep haven't done for days!! But what's weird I can sleep easily during the day if I get such a chance!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Love_Krystal... Do you live in Alabama?! OMG I DO!!!! :D if so that would explain WTH i couldnt find a place like that around here! My husband is Army, so you should know where we live. That explains alot. We just moved to Al in october of last year. i was born and raised in Tennessee and they have certain types of places there that offer midwives and Ive lived in florida and washington state and they all have those types of facilities. that would be why I couldnt find anything around here like that. :/ I had no idea they were illegal here.
And yes I have sleep problems as well. Its like i lay down, cant get comfortable, then finally fall asleep then im back up a hundred times peeing. :/ Thats just for the days when sleep actually finally comes. Ugh, its stressful when you cant get enough rest.


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> No I haven't heard oF such a chart, he moves so much I'd need a book!
> 
> You should definitely say something! If they don't care then you may wanna switch dr's before next time! The dr's are the best ones to talk to though bc they own the business and have more at stake in it than the nurses!
> 
> hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> 33 weeks Dare! It's really passing now!

Yeah i see a midwife so i don't know if they'd really 'listen' to me about all of it- and i never see the same one because they want you to meet them all because they all deliver- it kind of sucks really. But i like all but one, so knowing my luck i'll get the one i don't like right! sheesh.


Yeah i have to lay down at the same time every day and write down how long it takes her to kick. And it should be at her most active time. She has been moving non-stop since yesterday around 7pm.

seriously.

lol.

Weekend is going well love, how about you? And, i know 7 weeks left!!! that's crazy talk! I can't believe it! did you see- like 49 days left?! omg!


----------



## Love_Krystal

MRstacporter9, yep i do! And yep that's why you can't find one... There is one in chatanooga tn that u can drive to or atl, ga I think! But I'm
not into the driving thing makes me nervous! I'm
totally oblivious to the army/bases here in bama other than whatever is in Anniston I'm
so scatterbrained. I live halfway between Tuscaloosa and Birmingham in a small town. Did you guys get hit by the storms at all? You should fb me ... It's Krystal Moon I don't have a photo bc my profile is private, but I don't think there are many of us. 

Dare I know!!!! 49!!! And counting DOWN! It's crazy how soon they will be here!!! I can't wait!!! Too bad you don't live closer we could go shopping to pass the time haha


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh an my insomnia is horrible and restless leg syndrome :-/ I'm
on a 3 day binge of very little sleep right now and I'm
barely hanging on!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie... sorry to say... I'm getting perfect sleep pretty much :) - apart from having to turn every so often or kicking OH cause he takes up ALL the room :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh. Charlie lucky!!!! Now you've said it u will suffer too!!!! Mwhahhahaha!! I hope u don't tho!! It's been horrid!!!
Krystal I've not got to the point if I can't carry on until I sleep yet.... I've done soooooo much today been non stop with only around an hours sleep if that so im hoping tonight I may sleep although not feeling tired yet... Just hungry!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Love_Krystal lol Im in Phenix city and no we got a little bad weather but the major storms bypassed us! But just the night before last we had a hailstorm hit that woke me and hubby up in the middle of the night, we werent sure if we should grab our 2 year old and hide, or go back to sleep lol. And hubby works on fort benning. I just found out something interesting tho. Since the hospital im going to is in georgia, im gonna see if the army hospital has midwives available. We live in alabama but georgia state line is like 5 mins from us. Colombus GA is only a hop skip and a jump away. 

Also i am so jealous of you ladies, that are sleeping wonderfully. I just started having to pee quite alot in the middle of the night. :/ And heartburn kicks in... Then I cant turn over without completely sitting up in bed. Im Alot larger with this baby than I was with my first. And i still got a ways to go. lol


----------



## DaretoDream

not feeling so hot today ladies... Just... I'll.

and krystal- I know! That'd be so fun if we were closer!


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> Ahhh. Charlie lucky!!!! Now you've said it u will suffer too!!!! Mwhahhahaha!! I hope u don't tho!! It's been horrid!!!
> Krystal I've not got to the point if I can't carry on until I sleep yet.... I've done soooooo much today been non stop with only around an hours sleep if that so im hoping tonight I may sleep although not feeling tired yet... Just hungry!!!

I wake up around 4am to pee.... but if I'm really tired some nights I just go back to sleep - which is stupid cause one of these days I'm gonna end up wetting myself :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks charlie- it's weird I felt horrible all morning- like I could pass out. Then this hugeeeeee storm hit- bringing tornado warnings and horrible rain- and I feel a lot better. Wondering if something to do with pressure? Also been drinking a lot of water. Not feeling 100 percent but much better than before.


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I'm a nightmare I get into bed then have to get up after 30mins of being in bed needing toilet then as soon as I think I'm done I have to go again haven't even made it out of the bathroom!!! Hahaha!!! Then I'm usually *touches wood* ok for rest of night only sometimes have to go again!!! Been getting cramp a bit more as well and so is dh!!! We are a right pair haha!!!
I will be glad when I can get a decent nights sleep 
Awww dare hope u feel better soon!!! What's up??
I've got my anti d injection tomorrow!! It's a week later than I should be having it but hopefully that's ok!!??!!
This week should be very busy for me!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol I find the bedtime wee the worst! I sit there rocking for ages and you still manage to squeeze a bit out :haha: (joys of pregnancy hey!!) 

Lol is he mirroring your pregnancy symptoms?? and decent nights sleep.... that might not happen for a while yet!!!! I was lucky with Stephen BUT, not meaning to scare anyone.... there are a few mum's in babyclub who have a year old or older and they still don't sleep properly! Dunno how the mum's do it! I keep telling Stephen if he gets up before 7am... that when he is a teenager then I'll get him back :haha:

Dare - it could well be something to do with the pressure - especially if you feel better now the storms passed? Just try not to over-exert yourself! :)


----------



## natalie85

Now u say that he hasn't been sleeping well through the night either!!!! I hadn't thought of that!! He is total opposite of me and my toilet trips I swear he hardly ever goes!!! Lucky him eh!!! I hate that feeling that there is still a little bit more to come out and your sat there squeezing!! Joys and the glamerous lifestyle of a pregnant woman!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Anyone else struggling with just being a thoroughly miserable cow right now!? 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

x


----------



## natalie85

Aww batty :0( I dont think I am.... Other than how ive been recently...


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Batty :hugs: are you ok? :( 

I've just been a bit of a grump!


----------



## CharlieKeys

p.s. Natalie... Happy 35 weeks! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

happy 35 weeks natalie!!!

Ladies should i start thinking about packing the hospital bag now? I am so afraid she's going to come early. My body has switched from feeling mostly great all the time to being SUPER tired and exhausted. :(

Sleeping ok through the night besides the night pees- but i mean i just, am getting back to wanting to rest most of the day.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah there's no harm in starting it now... mine's half done.. so got the essentials in there, but not the stuff that we 'could' need.... I'll have it all finished by next week though :) You're not that far off your DD so it's not like you're doing it super early :)


----------



## natalie85

Aww thank u!!! 2 weeks and I'm full term ahhhh!!!
Had my anti d injection today!!! :) 
Just had the bloody mil pop over unannounced!! Grrr she keeps saying oh your getting big now! Well yes I am going to get big and she is measuring bang on target was my response Grrrr she irritates the hell out of me I was in a good mood till that grrr I didn't invite her in cos I got stuff everywhere where I'm trying to sort stuff out!! Oh she then says I won't come on sat I don't agree with baby showers they are an American thing good I don't bloody want u there!!!!!!  Grrrr sorry needed that moan!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh and my hosp bags are basically there now baby's is ready mine just needs a few more bits but essentials are there!!! 
Oh another thing mil said is she recons lo will be here early well I've been saying that from day one!! Hahaha!! We will see I think it's more nerves than anything she will probably want to stay hidden from her for as long as poss!!! Can't say I blame her!!! :rofl:

Oh Charlie I keep thinking we should try arrange this meet soon!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> Aww thank u!!! 2 weeks and I'm full term ahhhh!!!
> Had my anti d injection today!!! :)
> Just had the bloody mil pop over unannounced!! Grrr she keeps saying oh your getting big now! Well yes I am going to get big and she is measuring bang on target was my response Grrrr she irritates the hell out of me I was in a good mood till that grrr I didn't invite her in cos I got stuff everywhere where I'm trying to sort stuff out!! Oh she then says I won't come on sat I don't agree with baby showers they are an American thing good I don't bloody want u there!!!!!!  Grrrr sorry needed that moan!!!! Hahaha!!!

Wait so she doesn't want to go to the babyshower because it's an american thing- so she doesn't want to support you and lo then right? because that's what a freaking shower is- it's to support and help you out in getting some items to make it easier on you. Sorry but that really pisses me off.

My mil made a comment yesterday when we saw her saying she isn't coming to my shower either because there is a party for her niece turning 2 that same weekend (which WE weren't invited to apparently even though it's Dh's cousin). She almost gave the date- even though my mother asked her not to- because i don't know the day of the shower. I don't want her there either but really? That's why? because a cousin's birthday is more important than your SONS FIRST BORN CHILD? 

I think i'm grumpy today.:growlmad:


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thank u!!! 2 weeks and I'm full term ahhhh!!!
> Had my anti d injection today!!! :)
> Just had the bloody mil pop over unannounced!! Grrr she keeps saying oh your getting big now! Well yes I am going to get big and she is measuring bang on target was my response Grrrr she irritates the hell out of me I was in a good mood till that grrr I didn't invite her in cos I got stuff everywhere where I'm trying to sort stuff out!! Oh she then says I won't come on sat I don't agree with baby showers they are an American thing good I don't bloody want u there!!!!!!  Grrrr sorry needed that moan!!!! Hahaha!!!
> 
> Wait so she doesn't want to go to the babyshower because it's an american thing- so she doesn't want to support you and lo then right? because that's what a freaking shower is- it's to support and help you out in getting some items to make it easier on you. Sorry but that really pisses me off.
> 
> My mil made a comment yesterday when we saw her saying she isn't coming to my shower either because there is a party for her niece turning 2 that same weekend (which WE weren't invited to apparently even though it's Dh's cousin). She almost gave the date- even though my mother asked her not to- because i don't know the day of the shower. I don't want her there either but really? That's why? because a cousin's birthday is more important than your SONS FIRST BORN CHILD?
> 
> I think i'm grumpy today.:growlmad:Click to expand...

yep!! its madness right??!!!! i mean to me its a little party to celebrate that this LO is nearly here and for people to show suppport and show that they are happy for u!!! but i honestly dont care i dont want her there and to be honest i dont want them to have much to do with this baby her comments have always been quite (trying to think of the word.....) snide?!! shes made comments in the past about how its funny that dh is gonna be a daddy and how he hasnt grown up himself etc everyone that knows dh has said what an amazing daddy he will make and i know he will!! i dont think dh will ever snap with her even though i can see he is getting annoyed with her comments over his weight he is tooo laid back and chilled out to snap at her but i can see him being a bit protective over me and baby when she is here!!! 
oh she commented that they will be in touch maybe next week to see if anything we havent got for baby that they might chip in with, i simply said the only thing we need to get sorted is the cot, she just said oh well you wont need that for ages yet anyway so i said no we will need it she just said oh well things were made better in my day!! ????? grrrrr hate hate hate her!!!!!

aww thats horrid behaviour!!! how mean!! u really do start to wonder about these mil's do they even care???? :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

well my mil pretends to care. She wants to have the grandchild- but i don't think she particularly likes me- or my family so that's why she's not going for us.

yeah we're not doing anything other than a crib in the baby's room - (cot) and i bought that myself to make sure we'd have it. My mil bought us bibs. And something else. that was the help we got from them. My family has given SOOOOOOOO much so far. I mean, oh my gosh- so much stuff. And she's not done because the shower is coming up. It's just ridiculous.

And your poor dh- about the weight stuff! i just don't get why a parent would do that to their own kid anyway!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I really feel sorry for you ladies and your MILs!!!! At the end of the day when they said they weren't coming to your babyshower... although I'd be pissed off with their reasons why I'd be more doing a little dance in my head and mind shouting YAY :) I was lucky with STephen cause she bought us everything we wanted... with Henry she's not bothered so much but I can't really moan cause she bought things before! 

And Natalie - after this week I'm pretyt much free whenever! :) (Oh apart from the 22nd and 25th) but all other days are fine :) Batty better be coming too!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Sorry to hear about the MILs...they both, pardon my french, sound like absolute knobasauris'. I've beeb having some issues with mine as well.

I feel like I'm going a tad mental. Me and OH are not good at the moment (somewhat down to MIL issues!!) and it uspets me, I feel like a massive failure with work and just generally as cruddy human being. Hoping it's just a blip, because this isn't okay right now.


----------



## CharlieKeys

What's happening with your MIL :( and why are you failing at work? And I'm sure everyone will agree on here - that you are in NO way a cruddy human being!!!! :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

dare i feel exactly the same like she doesnt like me etc its their loss i guess but it doesnt make things easy eh!!!! i know i cant believe she goes on at him its sad makes me angry cos it gets him down :( they havent gotten us anything as yet wait and see i guess!!!

hahaha charlie i was very happy and relieved when she said she wouldnt come!!!! :happydance:
next week looking clearer for me!! 

awww batty im sorry to hear that i had the same issues with hubby when i mentioned about his parents!!! i hope u are ok if u need to chat pm me!!! :) just think u will be off work soon to have your baby so you wont have to worry about that!!! you seem like a lovely person!!! so try not to think like you are failing!!!

i feel awful as a mummy at the min as i am ashamed to admit this, but when things started getting stressful with the move etc i went back to smoking i hate myself for doing it but the midwives agreed that perhaps i needed it and that it was keeping me going esp with the depression showing signs of coming back!! i am hating myself for doing it soooooo much but i will give up again soon i just need to sort my head out a bit more and will no way smoke around the baby i could never do that i feel like a failure!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

What's up with all the 'failure' posts at the mooment :( :( No one is a failure! I think these hormones are starting to play up!!

Natalie - you're only human, you know you want to quit but smoking might be your only way of release at the moment! It's hard enough being pregnant normally, but being pregnant when having given up an addiction must be even harder sometimes! Just keep working towards that quit day if that's 100% what you want :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh and how about the 27th? OH is away all day on a 'staff party' - so I need something to keep myself distracted... so fancy meeting for a coffee then? (All other Watford & surrounding area mums are welcome... or if anyone can get to Watford who wants to come is more than welcome!) :) :) If this date isn't ok then we can change it :D


----------



## natalie85

Thank u Charlie that means a lot u saying that!! It's exactly what the midwife said about it being a release!! 

Oooo 27th 37 weeks for me it's free for me!!! Sounds fab!!!! :0) xx


----------



## mrstacporter9

Wow you ladies are taking alot of crap from your MIL. Neither my family nor hubbys have thrown me a baby shower. Ive actually never had one. Ever. We had to buy everything from scratch with my son and guess what we are doing it again for this one. Instead of warm wishes when telling my mother that I was pregnant- even tho we had been trying for a while, and she knew- was... "Why?" Yes. My own mother acted like a darn imbusile after finding out. :/ Now she keeps pushing me to get my tubes tied. :/ Even tho hubby and I dont want to do that. My own mother is aweful to me. And DH mother.................... She never even sees our son. She goes and gets my stepkids and their cousins constantly, but when it come to little tyler, she could really care less. She doesnt even ask about me, my son, or the pregnancy when she calls. :/ I know how you ladies feel and I think Im in a grumpy mood now as well. I shouldnt have taken that nap with LO earlier.
I had a dr. Appointment today, and even tho I was upset because they decided at the last min that they wanted to change my drs here at the last part of pregnancy---- something good came from it. Since i am having the baby in Georiga I can have A MIDWIFE! ^^ So my next appointment will be with CNM! <3 Im so excited. I thought since I have too do the Lovenox shots in my stomach twice daily that I wouldnt be able to (High Risk) but I can and I am thrilled.

Happy baby bump countdown to you ladies too. And Congrats on hitting 35weeks. Def. not a comfortable time in pregnancy. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Why do you have to have shots in your belly? and yay on being able to have a midwife!! :D 

God....... some people's parents/in-laws are just mean :( My MIL is starting to look like a saint compared to all of yours! :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Charlie u are lucky!! What's your mil like??

Mrstacporter9 wow that must be hard both families being like that! The way my mil is going she won't have much to do with this lo!!!
I'm glad u had good news with your dr today must be a relief!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

She makes comments sometimes - mostly about how to raise S...and then we always get slated about our money choices etc. 

But, she's obsessed with having a granddaughter! (OH has a daughter with a woman after a one night stand, and he's not allowed to see her - long story!) and she'll keep saying to me 'one day you'll get your daughter' or I'll find out she burst into tears in tescos with one of our mutual friends cause she was looking at girls clothes and really wanted our baby to be a girl and cause she's not allowed to see OH's D. And 2 days after his daughter was born, photos went up on FB of her...... still waiting for her to put photos up of S!!!!! - But, she's not nasty or manipulative....a nd thank god she won't just turn up unannounced like yours Natalie :)

Does it not worry any of you that one day you might unintentionally end up as the MIL from hell?


----------



## natalie85

Oh wow!! She sounds awful!!!!! :( 
I would think after hearing about everyone's mils on here I think we would have taken note on how not to be a mil!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

CharlieKeys I have to give myself lovenox (blood thinners) injections twice daily in my stomach- Cause when I was like 14 weeks pregnant, hubby and I went on a trip a state away (6hour drive) and I started hurting real bad in my back. When we got back home (another 6 hour drive) I went to the e.r. and they told me I had a UTI. Come to find out, 2 days later I was back in the E.R. with my left leg swollen HUGE and turning purple. I had a DVT in my pelvis on my left side. It was horrible. I had to sign all of these papers stating wheather or not I wish to be resucitated if the clot broke loose and went to my lungs, and such. They put me in the I.C.U. for two days and then when I came home I was in a wheelchair for about 2 weeks cause I couldnt walk. It was soo horrible. When I was in the hospital they made it very clear that the baby was to young to save if anything went wrong and the potential was extremely high of losing both my baby and my own life. So yea, these shots hurt like hell and leave huge bruises on my stomach and all but they really did help me out in the long run. I may not be here if they hadnt started me on them. Im so tiny physically that my stomach is to big and hard to pinch up skin for the shots anymore so Im having to move to my love handles. >.< and that hurts even worse. lol but that why i have to do the stinking shots.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 35 weeks Natalie! I'm afraid you and Samira are just far enough ahead of dare and I that we will be quite miserable and jealous when your LO's arrive and we are at the end waiting on ours haha ;) 

That is horrible about all of your MIL's (and the moms mentioned!) I would go off I am afraid! I am so blessed to have a wonderful MIL, granted we are very different & I don't always understand her but I also know her well enough to know she has a heart of gold as does my FIL which is why DH is so sweet & wonderful to me. My church has been having issues among members and DH and I are the youth directors, apparently someone made some ugly comments about us (lies of course we are so anti drama!) my MiL has been livid! She threatened to hurt anyone if they stressed me out or hurt LO bc I was worrying over it & she is calm! MIL & FIL have bought the cot & changing table for us months and months ago, as well as hats and outfits and even huge bags of Popsicles (ice lollies) for me bc I was craving them haha and all of it was given to us personally not at the shower we had with DH's family bc they aren't trying to show off buying things either! My mom is so excited she can barely stand it and this is grandson # 4 for her! She is getting us a rocking chair/glider and the play yard thing, and she had bought LO a wardrobe before we knew if it was a he or she (she is now giving away the girl halfnof the wardrobe lol since it's a boy!) My parents and MIL & FIL all get along well even though they are completely different. They all love us and are looking forward to sharing a grandchild... It is so the opposite of any of your situations... I don't know what I'd do with MIL like you all must deal with, other than avoid them or speak my mind or pray really hard and hold my tongue! Maybe it is our faith & relationship with Jesus & belief in loving others and treating them kindly that allows us to have such deep relationships that's the only foundation I know of that makes a difference in our relationships, the same with my relationship with DH. He shows me the same mercy and grace and compassion and love that we learn about in the Bible and that We believe God shows us. I don't know what I would do without my family or my faith! At our wedding shower we had over 75 people attend, from several different states, not aquaintances but people we would consider very close friends, and that was just those who could make it. Most of those people we know through church and mission work, but thy are relationships that last a lifetime. I can not believe anyone would not want to come to your shower and celebrate you and the new blessing of a LO and support you and help you get started! That blows my mind! I wish you all lived closer bc I would give you hugs and throw you an awesome fun shower! 

It makes me really sad that you all are sad and going through so much! :( I wish I could make it better! Just keep your chin up and remember you and your OH or DH made this LO and you are excited and you are going to love it & at the end of the day that is enough! You will be who they run to in excitement and fear and with bruised knees and broken hearts! You will always be Mum the one who loves them most & would fight off the world for them! You will enjoy them & tend to them... Don't let what anyone else say or does make you forget that or diminish the joy and excitement in the fact that our long awaited LO's are almosttttt here!!! :) cheer up & smile ... LO needs you to be happy :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

I haven't spoken to my MIL in almost 2 years. I saw her from a distance in Tesco a few months ago... she didn't even see me, but I ended up in floods of tears in my car. Ugh. Really not sure what's going to happen when baby comes, as obviously she has a right to see her Grandson, and hubby will want her to be involved.


----------



## natalie85

Krystal what a lovely post!! You are very lucky and little silas (sorry if I've Spelt it wrong!!!!) is one lucky boy!! He is going to be so loved!!!!

Sarahbella sounds like u may have tough times ahead with your mil!! What does your oh say about it all??

I wish my mum was about for the birth of this one!!! I know she isn't far and will be watching And keeping an eye on things but still miss her and I know mil wouldn't interfere so much if she was around!!! :(


----------



## natalie85

I'm ill I've decided I don't have man flu I have pregnancy flu :( it's been coming on for few days dh had it as well but he been taking medicine and seems to be feeling better!! I feel awful like really coldy and major headache that paracetamol has not done anything to!! :( poor me!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter9 said:


> Instead of warm wishes when telling my mother that I was pregnant- even tho we had been trying for a while, and she knew- was... "Why?" Yes. My own mother acted like a darn imbusile after finding out. :/

Love i'm with you on that one. My mother said the same thing. Well actually i said to her 'i have to tell you something' and she said 'oh god, don't tell me you're pregnant' and then came 'why?' and she told me how i gave her indigestion and all this other crap. And she treated me poorly about it for the first like 6 months. Now she is much better- i think she is finally starting to get excited. And the MIL was very excited about having a grandchild again but... i think she could care less that it's MY child- and that dh and i have a different way of raising then they do...




mrstacporter9 said:


> CharlieKeys I have to give myself lovenox (blood thinners) injections twice daily in my stomach- Cause when I was like 14 weeks pregnant, hubby and I went on a trip a state away (6hour drive) and I started hurting real bad in my back. When we got back home (another 6 hour drive) I went to the e.r. and they told me I had a UTI. Come to find out, 2 days later I was back in the E.R. with my left leg swollen HUGE and turning purple. I had a DVT in my pelvis on my left side. It was horrible. I had to sign all of these papers stating wheather or not I wish to be resucitated if the clot broke loose and went to my lungs, and such. They put me in the I.C.U. for two days and then when I came home I was in a wheelchair for about 2 weeks cause I couldnt walk. It was soo horrible. When I was in the hospital they made it very clear that the baby was to young to save if anything went wrong and the potential was extremely high of losing both my baby and my own life. So yea, these shots hurt like hell and leave huge bruises on my stomach and all but they really did help me out in the long run. I may not be here if they hadnt started me on them. Im so tiny physically that my stomach is to big and hard to pinch up skin for the shots anymore so Im having to move to my love handles. >.< and that hurts even worse. lol but that why i have to do the stinking shots.

:shock: omg that's awful! i'm so glad you are doing better now- but shots in the belly?! i am the worst with shots!!!!! Horrible! 



natalie85 said:


> I'm ill I've decided I don't have man flu I have pregnancy flu :( it's been coming on for few days dh had it as well but he been taking medicine and seems to be feeling better!! I feel awful like really coldy and major headache that paracetamol has not done anything to!! :( poor me!!!

Call your dr just in case hun. just to make sure ok? Please?


----------



## DaretoDream

Off to get my hair cut this am- and then i'm going to come back and put away some baby clothes i just washed yesterday :) So many clothes ! hope i have enough room for it all- seriously! 

and i still have that other shower coming up. Lordy i hope they get me other stuff besides all clothes. 

my back has been hurting a bit on and off, and baby is kicking me almost ALL the time now. The only time she stops is if i am moving about. But sitting or laying or anything i'm being abused by my own child.

Had a dream last night- that i was in labor, and they knocked me out. I woke up and i was in a room that looked like a garage gym? And my dh was there and was so happy- holding our girl. And i was like 'wtf?? what happened' and they said 'oh well we thought it would be easier for you because it was a hard labor' and i was angry because i missed the birth! then, they didn't know what her weight was and i was really angry because dh hadn't written it down!

That was the first real birth dream i've had. Assuming there will be more to come. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mrstacporter9

Omg ladies. why am I sooo exhausted?? lol Its like a chore to get up and do any cleaning in my house. And then once it is finally cleaned, my 2 year old trashes it again. Lucky me. lol
anyone else to tired to poop?


----------



## natalie85

natalie85 said:


> I'm ill I've decided I don't have man flu I have pregnancy flu :( it's been coming on for few days dh had it as well but he been taking medicine and seems to be feeling better!! I feel awful like really coldy and major headache that paracetamol has not done anything to!! :( poor me!!!

Call your dr just in case hun. just to make sure ok? Please?[/QUOTE]

really? im sure its just a cold!! i might see how i am over next day or 2?


----------



## CharlieKeys

There are loads of bugs about at the moment natalie - it's cause the weather keeps changing from freezing cold to boiling hot!! 

I can't believe your own mums were so against you being pregnant! I remember when I go pregnant with S I was terrified of telling her but she was actually really happy and she was just upset I told her last (cause I was so scared!) and she loves him to pieces - she's not a kids type of person but he seemed to change her :D 

I've had a weird feeling today- was walking around asda with OH and it I had this weird stinging feeling down there and then it literally felt like his head was right between my legs! And then j got a nice pressure feeling right on what I'd guess is my cervix! I hate that feeling! Any one else getting this??


----------



## natalie85

Yeah that's what I thought Charlie I'm just hoping it clears up quick I don't want to be ill for my baby shower this weekend!!! 
I want a bath but got to try get the pipes unblocked they are full of crap!!! 
I'm not sure about stinging but I've had the feeling like I've been kicked there wit stiletos (really can't spell!!)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm sorry girls I really just need to moan! So hope this doesn't bore you all too much :(

I am so annoyed with my OH that I've just about had enough! For the last 2 and a half months he's been in work everyday, he's been getting 1 day off which he thinks means he can go play golf until half 2 in the afternoon and even then (cause we live above his work) he'll get knocks from the manager above him constantly asking him to do stuff or just to 'chAt'. She texts him all the time and his call list is all pretty much calls from her! I've said to him numerous times I don't like it and when he's off he should be spending what little time has off with us - to which he replys that he spends 'loads' of time with us. . . Then tomorrow is my birthday he couldn't get it off but wasn't supposed to be in work until 5 - so we were gonna go for lunch! Well now I have to spend the whole day by myself cause he's been told he HAS to be in by 1pm - so that gives us no time to do anything. Then the week after he has to work all day Sunday, staff party all day Monday, Tuesday he's playing golf and weds he's in all day and Thurs he's in during te day - so yet again he's not even around to spend anytime with us. The time where I actually need more help with Stephen cause he's climbing up onto everything and standing and crawling into places he shouldn't be and with this big bump etc and he's in work more! I actually am starting to feel like a single mum!! :( I dunno what to do cause a) he doesn't see anything wrong with her constantly texting/calling/ knocking on our door (she's married by the way to the kitchen manager) and b) he says working so much is going to benefit us in the long run :dohh: - do you lot think I'm being selfish?


----------



## natalie85

awwww charlie :hugs: thats rubbish and i dont think u are being unreasonable at all!! thats ridiculous that she constantly bugs him!!! i dont know if this is me being a bit childish but i would go down to the carvery with stephen and let him bug his daddy as much as he wants hahaha xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: That's a good plan! He hates it when I visit him at work as well! And of course that's not childish ;) 

I feel a bit guilty now - She just knocked on the door and gave me a bunch of flowers to say sorry for him working so much and for my birthday and then he turned up with a bunch to say he loves me.... oops! I think they read my FB status! Oh well! It's so annoying cause all I feel I do at the moment is moan and it's starting to annoy me cause I'm not really a moany person! :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

SamiraNChris - I just bought the new issue of Pregnancy & Birth magazine! Are you pleased with how the article & photo turned out? Where was it shot? I presume they didn't fly you somewhere tropical, so looks like you were very lucky with the English weather!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Charlie, you have ever right to moan. why dont you make one last effort to ask him, maybe to take one of his golf days off a month. Tell him as your pregnant wife, you deserve at least that much. I get so irritated at how much my hubby works as well. Tonight he has staff duty- which means he wont even come home from work tonight. I wont even see him until tomorrow sometime. :/ It does get annoying, ESPECIALLY if you have another child to care for. It seems like your hubby is the one being a bit selfish. No offense to your hubby at all, but it seems a bit selfish on his end. At least kill some of the golfing and spend that time with you.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Oh my. I think I way overdid it with house work yesterday. I was bending alot, even tho it was uncomfortable, i really had no choice. It had to be done. But all last night, I was stiff, achey and crampy and felt horrible. And now today I still feel icky. ugh.
How do you ladies clean the house when your this far along?


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: That's a good plan! He hates it when I visit him at work as well! And of course that's not childish ;)
> 
> I feel a bit guilty now - She just knocked on the door and gave me a bunch of flowers to say sorry for him working so much and for my birthday and then he turned up with a bunch to say he loves me.... oops! I think they read my FB status! Oh well! It's so annoying cause all I feel I do at the moment is moan and it's starting to annoy me cause I'm not really a moany person! :)

hahaha excellent do it!!!!! 
ahhhh dont feel guilty!!!! its not fair on you or stephen and its not fair on your relationship!!!! 

hahaha im the same im not normally a moany person but i seem to be the queen of it these days!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## natalie85

mrstacporter9 said:


> Oh my. I think I way overdid it with house work yesterday. I was bending alot, even tho it was uncomfortable, i really had no choice. It had to be done. But all last night, I was stiff, achey and crampy and felt horrible. And now today I still feel icky. ugh.
> How do you ladies clean the house when your this far along?

i hope u are resting today!!!!!!
when i was at your stage i was getting up going to work (5am starts) coming home sleeping for few hours then cleaning/packing later in the evening!!!
:shrug: theres noooooooo way i could do that now!! i get tired looking at the mess :rofl:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha I am the queen of moaning as well! Especially at work! Yesterday I was going on about something and one of my coworker friends asked me jokingly "what are you b*tching about now" lol I laughed and said anything I can think of bc I'm
just so ill! :) 

Charlie sorry about your Bday :( & that your OH isn't much help these days! I would talk to him, surely he has to see what a strain it is to be so pregnant and chasing stephen everywhere! And you will def need him when you have two LO's so close in age or you will go mad or be forced to keep Stephen in a play yard or something just so you can feed the new baby without him getting into something! 

DH hasn't even been fishing since we got married bc he is always worried about getting something done at the house and stuff, I finally had to force him
to go at the end of May! He works a lot but only bc he leaves his job then comes home and works on getting things finished here since we moved so I'll be ready for the baby! He has been helping my parents this week lay new wood flooring before our family gets here for my brothers wedding! I Always know he would much rather be home cuddling with me and poor man is so exhausted so even though I miss him I just try to show him how much I appreciate and love him for all he does, and how sweet he is to me being pregnant and the fact I whine a lot and I'm always exhausted and he is still so kind and loving to me. So I try to give him back massages and do things like cook even when I don't really feel like it, bc he is putting so much effort and work in for me & always finds pleasure in taking care of things for me and me, that I want to do the same for him! 

On another note is anyone else not sleeping well? My sleep is aweful and with work I am so exhausted plus coming home and cleaning and stuff, you'd think I'd sleep and wake only to pee.... But now I wake and pee then I'm Wide awake for an hour or so and I only get sleep in 1-2 hour segments... I am so uncomfortable! I don't feel well either, I just feel generally achy and blah! My stomach aches just in an uncomfortable way & I don't even care for food even if I am hungry, bc eating makes it worse bc I am convinced there is no room in there! I was working 4 days, three of them long days (6-7 hours on my feet running with no sitting or eating), it has been difficult but I've been making it. This week I only have 3 days, 2 short (4 hours) and one long, and yesterday was my long day and by halfway through I was almost in tears I just wanted to quit. And I still have a shorter day today. I feel like such a Pansy bc so many girls I know worked long shifts and weekends up until they went into labor, but my hips and stuff hurt so bad I am
in excruciating pain after about 3 hours on my feet. Usually if I sit down I have a really hard time standing up and walking bc my body gets really stiff and it hurts severly. I don't know what to do, I may reduce my hours again but I feel guilty. I was trying to stick it out two more weeks before I did that. And I'm
not sure I'll make it to the end! 

I have 3 dr appts on Friday, one for a non stress test, one for a scan to measure weight and fluid, and then a reg visit. If baby is doing well I imagine I'll suck it up and press on! Otherwise I may go ahead and cut back. 

Well I'm just rambling now .. Off to get ready for work!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> I am so annoyed with my OH that I've just about had enough! For the last 2 and a half months he's been in work everyday, he's been getting 1 day off which he thinks means he can go play golf until half 2 in the afternoon and even then (cause we live above his work) he'll get knocks from the manager above him constantly asking him to do stuff or just to 'chAt'. She texts him all the time and his call list is all pretty much calls from her! I've said to him numerous times I don't like it and when he's off he should be spending what little time has off with us - to which he replys that he spends 'loads' of time with us. . . Then tomorrow is my birthday he couldn't get it off but wasn't supposed to be in work until 5 - so we were gonna go for lunch! Well now I have to spend the whole day by myself cause he's been told he HAS to be in by 1pm - so that gives us no time to do anything. Then the week after he has to work all day Sunday, staff party all day Monday, Tuesday he's playing golf and weds he's in all day and Thurs he's in during te day - so yet again he's not even around to spend anytime with us. The time where I actually need more help with Stephen cause he's climbing up onto everything and standing and crawling into places he shouldn't be and with this big bump etc and he's in work more! I actually am starting to feel like a single mum!! :( I dunno what to do cause a) he doesn't see anything wrong with her constantly texting/calling/ knocking on our door (she's married by the way to the kitchen manager) and b) he says working so much is going to benefit us in the long run :dohh: - do you lot think I'm being selfish?

First off- i don't care if you are pregnant or not- of course it's worse when you are pregnant but seriously? Having all these calls and such from her? I would be furious. I am not a moany person normally but i can be very jealous - and i don't give a damn if she's married or not she has no right to be the one in his phone blowing it up, knocking on your door- if he's home, he's home! and that is the rule i would put down. if you are in this house you are not working- she may NOT call/text/knock anything while you are home. You are with your family now, and it's off limits. Second- yeah i dont care if you golf once in a while- but to use all your free days on it? you've got another thing coming. you are not being unreasonable. It's ridiculous that he does that! Makes me very mad!



mrstacporter9 said:


> Oh my. I think I way overdid it with house work yesterday. I was bending alot, even tho it was uncomfortable, i really had no choice. It had to be done. But all last night, I was stiff, achey and crampy and felt horrible. And now today I still feel icky. ugh.
> How do you ladies clean the house when your this far along?

I do a bit a day- like one day i'll clean the bathroom/wash clothes/sheets/towels. Then the next day like tomorrow- i plan to clean the floors. Which means down on my hands/knees because the mops they make today don't do shit. And i'll pay for it all day and night and probably a bit into the next day but i'll feel good because it's done.



Love_Krystal said:


> On another note is anyone else not sleeping well? My sleep is aweful and with work I am so exhausted plus coming home and cleaning and stuff, you'd think I'd sleep and wake only to pee.... But now I wake and pee then I'm Wide awake for an hour or so and I only get sleep in 1-2 hour segments... I am so uncomfortable! I don't feel well either, I just feel generally achy and blah! My stomach aches just in an uncomfortable way & I don't even care for food even if I am hungry, bc eating makes it worse bc I am convinced there is no room in there! I was working 4 days, three of them long days (6-7 hours on my feet running with no sitting or eating), it has been difficult but I've been making it. This week I only have 3 days, 2 short (4 hours) and one long, and yesterday was my long day and by halfway through I was almost in tears I just wanted to quit. And I still have a shorter day today. I feel like such a Pansy bc so many girls I know worked long shifts and weekends up until they went into labor, but my hips and stuff hurt so bad I am
> in excruciating pain after about 3 hours on my feet. Usually if I sit down I have a really hard time standing up and walking bc my body gets really stiff and it hurts severly. I don't know what to do, I may reduce my hours again but I feel guilty. I was trying to stick it out two more weeks before I did that. And I'm
> not sure I'll make it to the end!
> 
> I have 3 dr appts on Friday, one for a non stress test, one for a scan to measure weight and fluid, and then a reg visit. If baby is doing well I imagine I'll suck it up and press on! Otherwise I may go ahead and cut back.
> 
> Well I'm just rambling now .. Off to get ready for work!


I hope your appts all go well- and i can't imagine if i were still working now. I am SO tired all the time. It's terrible. i feel a bit worthless actually. i can't imagine feeling like this and going to work.


My sleep i wake up with bad hip pain but usually once i turn i go right back to sleep- and sleep alright in between the pees- but i can't be sleeping too well because my back hurts when i get up- my hips have really started bothering me as well, which is a new thing for me, and generally i feel like i should sleep all day long.

I also am not as hungry as i had been. i told the mw who doesn't seem to care- so i guess it's not a big deal. But i just feel so sleepy all the time.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Love_Krystal said:


> On another note is anyone else not sleeping well?

I was sleeping fine until I hit 30 weeks & then BAM! I drop off fine, but wake up uncomfortable with achy hips or randomly achy shoulders & have to shift positions. I bought a V pillow at the end of last week, which I'm sleeping with between my knees & under my bump, which helps a bit I think, but it's such a mission to roll over as I have to hoist it over & re-position it! I'm so knackered during the day at work now... though I guess it's practice for when our bundles of joy are here!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks everyone, was starting to think I was just being out of order! I get that everyone needs free time, but when he's only getting one day off a week, I just expect him to stay at home and help me out until it gets back to 2 days off! And I do understand he has to work - I'm not saying he has to be home 24 hours a day with me, just cause there's only 3 managers, when one's on holiday it just seems to be that he's the one in doing all the shifts!


Krystal - I always see on FB that you're struggling to sleep... is it that Silas moves too much or just uncomfortable or just can't generally fall asleep? And those women who work those type of shifts are just superhuman! Don't feel bad for struggling - or just needing to sit down for 10 minutes half way through a shift. You're pregnant and although you may feel it doesn't warrant any special attention - it can do sometimes :) Have you tried a nice hot bath before bed and a cup of horlicks (dunno if you get that in the US) or hot milk? Just try and relax as much as possible and see if that might help? 

Also what are these non stress tests? I've seen a few US ladies talk about them recently!

and Mrstacporter - If I need to do a big clean I tend to clean in intervals, so in the morning I'll do my kitchen. Have a break. Then I'll do the hallway, have a break, then the bathroom, have a break etc etc.... I save the lounge until Stephen goes to bed and usually that's just putting his toys away and that's it :D


----------



## BattyNora

Sorry to not catch up,...just quickly on my mobile...but had another scan and consultant appointment today.....not only would they not prevent me from having a water birth, they would in fact encourage and recommend it for me!!!! Seems like the rude registrar from last time was just being a miserable cow and obviously didn't have her patients needs or best care in mind.

Yay! IF the pool is free, I get my water baby!

And a bonus....they'd have someone to deal with me if my hips dislocated in labour - which is my big concern. A popped-out shoulder I can deal with myself, but its nice to know that help with hips is there! 

Ps. Charlie - you are definitely NOT being unreasonable...I think almost everyone in your situation would feel the same!! 

PPS...HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow!


----------



## natalie85

krystal im going through phases of not being able to sleep, i'll go few days where i cannot get any sleep at all then other days i sleep really well!!!
charlie u made me want horlicks now..... hmmmm where can i go get some...... hmmmm yummy!!!!
batty thats fab news!! bet u are sooooo happy!!! dont they have like 8 pools at watford as well?? crikey do peoples hips dislocate in labour???


----------



## BattyNora

I'm in stevenage - not watford - but only two pools there. Still, my chances are better today than they were yesterday!

Oh, don't worry; dislocations isn't a common labour thing - it's all my EDS, I'm prone to subluxtions and dislocations. It's fun!


----------



## natalie85

ahhh sorry keep thinking u are watford!!
phew i was worrying there!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh batty - I'm actually really happy you can have your water birth!! :) :)

And Natalie there's only 2 pools in the birthing unit - don't think there are any on the normal unit! You never know if you're overdue or H comes early I might see you on the unit! :haha:


----------



## natalie85

ahhh i need this tour!!! i phoned up other day and it went to voicemail, so left all my details and i havent heard anything back????!!! my friend said she had a letter confirming tour??!!
hahaha can u imagine that!! that would be fab!!!

on another note... my belly button starting to pop out!!! ahhhhh


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah try calling again or go in and talk to reception! Although the midwives and the unit is amazing - reception aren't quite on the ball! I didn't go on the tour but we found our way pretty much :) 

Hmm I can see the abc ward being full when I pop now - loads of people Are opting for it :haha: 

Does it pop out gradually or did it literally just go POP :)


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Yeah try calling again or go in and talk to reception! Although the midwives and the unit is amazing - reception aren't quite on the ball! I didn't go on the tour but we found our way pretty much :)
> 
> Hmm I can see the abc ward being full when I pop now - loads of people Are opting for it :haha:
> 
> Does it pop out gradually or did it literally just go POP :)

yeah i got that impression with the reception while i was there other day for my anti d injection!!
i want the tour cos i have never been to watford before and i was so set on going to stoke so just want a rough idea on things!!! esp like what happens if i go into labour when the football is on i think they close the road!!!
oh are they??!!! im not sure what bit im gonna go for!!! i have no idea on all this!!!!
its doing it gradually its not fully there yet, its like the top part of the bellybutton it doesnt show yet when wearing tight tops so thats good, feels funny!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I've not got a clue what to do if the footie's on! Do thy still play through July and august?


----------



## thislife164

Hey ladies, I know it's been a long time. 

I'm so happy for you all to see how your little ones are coming along and I am so excited for you all :)

Josh and I are taking it one day at a time. In the end, the reality is that Ashlyn should have been here next month, and knowing we'll never get to meet her really hurts in so many ways. I'm crying as I type this, but not out of sadness. Out of happiness knowing that she is somewhere better and that there was a reason for this.

I'm going to pop in every once in a while if that's alright. xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

You can pop in whenever you want too :) 

I'm glad you're taking it one day at a time and your positive attitude to her being in a better place is really lovely! :hugs:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Helloooo! sooo sorry ive not been in! it has been hurrendous at work. Our accountant is in hospital with cancer so ive had her job and my job to do and i know if i came on BNB id get no work done!!! butttttt hopefully that will all end this week !im training a guy tomorrow and i am praying he is a quick learner!!!! 

Chris is away fishing tonight...hence why im on facebook and BNB at 10pm LOL! not normal!!! lonely me!!!! 

SO my photo and article came out in the mag today.......and i havent seen it!!!! i thought it was out tomorrow!! il have to buy it after work! am a little scared of what it looks like in a mag and what has been written haha! Sarah youve seen it....how is it?!!!! 


Update on me for the week or so - had my 34 week midwife appt and all is ok - i had a bit of blood in my wee but shes sent it off and it was all ok which i didnt expect! 

Since sat ive had baddddd bum gravy and i dontk now why!!! spoke to doc today and he said it could be a bug and wait n see a couple more days.........thank you mr doctor so helpful!!! 

Also had 2 more ante natal classes - relaxation classes but ive found them pretty useless! shes just gone on about back pain, muscles, etc and then today was about labour...which we have already covered and at the end of the classes we lay there for 15 mins on a matt. but oh well, one more to go to next week and thats it! 

I did order a pregnancy yoga dvd though - better late than never! be good to get some stretches in before labour!!! 

Anyone elses bump small! i tell ppl im almost 35 weeks and they are in shock! i suppose its a good thing but also i want a wanging bump at the same time! although im uncomfortable how i am so i wonder how bad id be bigger haha!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I've not got a clue what to do if the footie's on! Do thy still play through July and august?

i am told its end of season so there shouldnt be any matches on!!! phew!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy halsey! nice to see you on here instead of facebook hehe! come in whenever you want! wont be long till it will be baby pics all round!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> Hey ladies, I know it's been a long time.
> 
> I'm so happy for you all to see how your little ones are coming along and I am so excited for you all :)
> 
> Josh and I are taking it one day at a time. In the end, the reality is that Ashlyn should have been here next month, and knowing we'll never get to meet her really hurts in so many ways. I'm crying as I type this, but not out of sadness. Out of happiness knowing that she is somewhere better and that there was a reason for this.
> 
> I'm going to pop in every once in a while if that's alright. xx

awwww how are u??? i havent seen u in ages!!! havent seen u on fb either!!!
your attitude is amazing!!! :hugs: how is josh finding it?
aww be lovely if u pop in every once in a while!!!! :kiss:


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> heyyy halsey! nice to see you on here instead of facebook hehe! come in whenever you want! wont be long till it will be baby pics all round!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx

hello stranger!!!! 
must get that magazine u are in!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

helloooo!!!! scuze my huge post a min ago! had a lot to say as not been on for over a week hehe! i cant wait to be less busy next week! be a huge weight off my shoulders! 

EEk check you past 35 weeks!!!!!! its getting so close for all of us! crazy! x


----------



## thislife164

Natalie, I don't have you on FB anymore?! :( Add me! I'm on Samira's profile.


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> helloooo!!!! scuze my huge post a min ago! had a lot to say as not been on for over a week hehe! i cant wait to be less busy next week! be a huge weight off my shoulders!
> 
> EEk check you past 35 weeks!!!!!! its getting so close for all of us! crazy! x

i just read it i didnt see it to begin with!!!
i keep getting told im big and how its going to be a big baby and am i sure there is only one in there and how they dont think i will make it to my due date oh you are going to be early etc!!! ahhhhhhh funny im measuring bang on target!!! although looking at hubbys family it will probably be huge :( they are all tall and wide!!! hubby is 6ft 7" i think and his bro is not far of 7foot!!! and all family other than his dad are pretty wide!!!! my family average height and only me and dad are on the larger side i had to bite my tongue when hubbys mum said she is gonna be big i wanted to say oh she takes after your side of the family HAHAHAHA :rofl:

i know its not long till full term!!! im wondering if my fear of her being early is just a fear or if she will be here early!!! not long to wait and see!!!!


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> Natalie, I don't have you on FB anymore?! :( Add me! I'm on Samira's profile.

ohhh?!? strange i will add u now!!!!


----------



## thislife164

YEY! I missed you Nat :)


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> YEY! I missed you Nat :)

awww :hugs: missed ya toooooo
:kiss:


----------



## natalie85

Sorry about this but just need to let it out



Fucking witch I fucking hate her nosey old fucking battle axe why doesn't she just fuxk off leave me the duck alone ahhhhhhhhhgggg


Thanks and sorry ladies xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello, hope everyone's ok!

Got my 31 week check-up with the doctor tomorrow, so will see how I'm measuring, but I think I might be a little on the small side.

My belly button has gone flat&#8230; might it still pop & turn in to an outie??



CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I've not got a clue what to do if the footie's on! Do thy still play through July and august?

Hubby says the football season starts on August 13th (my birthday) & is very pleased that his paternity leave will be so well timed!!



SamiraNChris said:


> SO my photo and article came out in the mag today.......and i havent seen it!!!! i thought it was out tomorrow!! il have to buy it after work! am a little scared of what it looks like in a mag and what has been written haha! Sarah youve seen it....how is it?!!!!

Aw, no need to worry, it's fabulous!


----------



## BattyNora

Natalie - silly question but everything okay?

And it depends what football season you're talking about ladies - although I'm guessing with Watford you're not talking prem! Championship/League One and League Two start on the 6th August. Sadly I know this as I am editor of the matchday programme for Stevenage - so am dreading if we get a home game the day after my due date - means I'll literally be working up to it! And we've just been drawn at home for the carling cup (w/c August 8th for that one)...so it could be two programmes for the week I'm due!! NOoooo!


----------



## natalie85

batty i dont even know where to begin!!! she tried calling me today ( i didnt answer felt i did not have the energy!!) 
i dont know if its me and my hormones blowing it out of preportion basically she phones up saying oh i see on fb your dad has been in hosp again (wtf??? he went in for a spinal op before that they tried keyhole surgery but she doesnt know that, before that was years ago like 6-7 years ago!!!!) she then goes on to say let us know whats actually wrong with him (no is he ok anything we can do?etc!!!) basically she is just being nosey, she could quite easily write on his fb to see if he is ok but hasnt!!!
then her message goes on to say she wants something back to do with lawnmower not that shes planning on cutting the grass in this weather but wants it for the weekend she supposes im doing nothing so i can pop it over to her..... im ill already why the hell would/should i go out in this weather???? i mean seriously?? am i just being hormonal??? i dont know but i am fuming!!!!!! xx


----------



## mrstacporter9

Natalie- Wow, Im sorry that sounds irritating- tho im not exactly sure who your talking about. But Just because your pregnant doesnt mean your hormones always judge how you feel. You may just be pissed in general. Lol. I hope it all works out for you.

I hate it when I get mad and someone is like--- Its just your hormones. lol.

Im going to go buy a new body pillow ASAP. I am not sleeping at night and when I do happen to fall asleep, I wake up stiff and my back is just killing me. My body was not designed for pregnancy, lol. The weight is real hard on me, im very small framed. 
When I wake up I feel like i need to pull my hip out of my "other" side its so stove up.

How is everyone else feeling? I hope pretty much ok. And Natalie, i really hope you feel better. I couldnt imagine being ill at your point in pregnancy.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Halsey, it's good to see you! Glad you are staying positive & we will be glad to have you pop in anytime! 

Charlie, first Happy Birthday! I hope it turns out awesome! Second it's so precious watching Stephen grow up through his baby days as our bumps grow! He has gotten so grown up looking since we first met and found out we had little beans on the way! He looks like Mr Personality! ... & 3rd I don't know why I can't sleep. The baby doesn't bother me and I'm perfectly relaxed usually I'm just wide awake ... Some
nights I'm achey or it it's restless leg syndrome, but mostly I just don't sleep, and I pee a lot! Last night I went to bed at 930 and I was tired... Didn't fall asleep for FOUR hours! And then I wake DH up at 430 am for work so by the time I finally get to sleep I dont sleep but a few hours til the alarm is going off! Then my sleep is on and off after that til 730 or so when I finally just have to get up bc I can't sleep anymore! Today I am off so I am hoping to fit in a nap perhaps, & tomorrow and Saturday and Sunday DH is off & even though we have to get up everyday between 6 & 7 am for dr appts Friday, a work meeting Saturday, & church Sunday, at least it's not 430! So maybe I'll get enough sleep to make it through the next work week... I can only hope! 

Natalie I'm sorry she is being terrible! Just ignore it and pretend u didn't get the message til late today, you are grown, what's she going to do? ... Don't let her get u so worked up! If you do then she is winning, ignore her and stay chipper and cheery! Don't let her get you down or control how you feel or how your day goes! She obviously isn't worth it! 

Non stress test is just where u are laying on a table and hooked to the heart monitor that straps around your belly and movement monitor & thy check and make sure the baby moves at least twice in 20 minutes and that his heart rate goes up when he moves like it's suppose to bc that shows he is still getting sufficient oxygen from
the placenta and everything is working right! It's uually used when you are close to or going over your due date to maKe sure the placeNta is still ok and not over ripe. Bc it gets deposits and eventually cuts off oxygen. But the GD can age the placenta faster that normal & the fact my blood pressure has been a bit high, my dr just wants to keep an eye on it! He moves like a crazy little sucker so I doubt that we will have any problems with that test though! 

I have my scan tommorrow too to check his weight and fluid levels! I am hoping all is well & I'm excited to see him again! I want to ask the tech if she can see any hair yet since it shows up in a 2D scan when you are further along! 

I want to pack my maternity bag as well! I need to find a USA list of things I NEED to pack, I may just ask my friend who just had her 6th baby, I am sure she prob knows lol :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - just ignore her! Get OH to drop it off and just concentrate on feeling better!! She's just adding to your stress and you don't need her making you feel worse! She knows you're pregnant so if she wants something from your place then she should consult her son! I just hope she backs off before your baby arrives!!!

Batty - noooooo lol he better come on time or early or just not on a football day!!! :) are you feeling any happier now? 

Mrstacporter - I get the sleep thing!! I feel like a whale when I have to turn :haha: though my bump looks a lot smaller today!! I've lost my arm rest now! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww krystal I nearly started crying reading that! Thank you so much for saying that about my little monkey :) means a lot!!! I just can't wait to see all our babies on here!! Hopefully keep this group going cause although it's all over the Internet it does feel like we're all really good friends and this is such a good group of people!! 

An try and nap!! :) hot milk, warm bath - straight to bed :) you excited abou your drs appt tomorrow?


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie- seriously she wants a pg lady to lug over a freaking lawnmower? That is ridiculous. I would've said that on the phone to. I"m not moving crap and you can wait for dh to get here to move it or you can get it yourself.

Noticed something odd - when i roll over at night, i have to say i have a lot of pain on my pelvic floor.... anyone else experiencing this? My hips have right out started aching and hurting like they are shifting out too. And also i've noticed a slight increase in discharge... TMI i know but curious if anyone else is experiencing it so i'm not alone. 

Sarahbelle - my belly button had gone flat a while ago- and is in the process of turning out. It's taking a long time. I think it started going flat around 30 weeks, and then now it's like half out and half still flat? It looks hilarious actually because the top part is the part sticking out and when i look at it from above it looks like a 'duck bill' or something. Makes me laugh.


----------



## DaretoDream

double post sorry ladies- ignore this.


----------



## natalie85

dare sorry it wasnt the lawnmower it was like a plug that goes with it that does something im not too sure!!!
charlie i hope she backs off too!!! 
thank u ladies!!!
hubby called her back,i dont know what was said but i basically dont care any more i am sick of her interfering and being nosey i wouldnt have been so annoyed if she had just asked if dad was ok instead of just being nosey!!! 
sorry for my outburst earlier i just had to let it out as soon as i listened to her voicemail i had an instant headache.... i think my blood pressure must have shot up!!! its better now tho!!


----------



## TaNasha

DaretoDream said:


> Noticed something odd - when i roll over at night, i have to say i have a lot of pain on my pelvic floor.... anyone else experiencing this? My hips have right out started aching and hurting like they are shifting out too. And also i've noticed a slight increase in discharge... TMI i know but curious if anyone else is experiencing it so i'm not alone.

I have been experiencing the exact same thing rolling over at night! I thought it might just be because of all the extra weight?

And ditto on the discharge! Its very lotion like.... sorry TMI there!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi lovely ladies!

Hope you are all ok?

Charlie Happy Birthday! Did you do anything special or get any nice gifts?

I only have to work tomorrow and then i am on maternity leave, woohoooooooo! Which means more time for BnB!


----------



## natalie85

i was wondering if the discharge is maybe bits of mucus plug??


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie- seriously she wants a pg lady to lug over a freaking lawnmower? That is ridiculous. I would've said that on the phone to. I"m not moving crap and you can wait for dh to get here to move it or you can get it yourself.
> 
> Noticed something odd - when i roll over at night, i have to say i have a lot of pain on my pelvic floor.... anyone else experiencing this? My hips have right out started aching and hurting like they are shifting out too. And also i've noticed a slight increase in discharge... TMI i know but curious if anyone else is experiencing it so i'm not alone.
> 
> .

i completly forgot to say yes ive had the same pain like u have been kicked in your lady bits but u really notice it when trying to sleep and rollig over right?!?!
discharge wise i think its just slowly losing the plug!!???#
my hips ache too esp if i have over done it!! try a nice bath and massage to help with the pain!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - yep! I hate rolling in bed cause a) I feel like a whale and b) my hips always feel like they're getting cramp/falling apart.... that's the only way I can describe it? I assume it's just your hips getting ready to give birth? :shrug:

TaNasha - it was lovely thank you, just got money and my mum bought me the car seat I wanted for Stephen so that's one less thing to buy! :) OH's getting my present next week (when he gets paid!) but he did get me a really nice bunch of flowers and he managed to tell his boss that he wasn't coming in until 5 so we could go for lunch :) It was lovely just having a nice relaxing day (yes he took over everything!!!!!) and it was so nice having a birthday as a mummy! You have all this to look forward too! :) :)

Does anyone feel bruised when they walk? Like their pelvic area? I don't remember aching like this last time! Or getting any BH/labour type pains last time either :shrug: 

Has everyone had a nice day? :) I wonder if Krystal managed to get her nap!?


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ladies!!! So glad I'm not alone was getting nervous because the pain is so weird and only at night. Well in that area anyway. 

and maybe it's the plug? But I thought that happened more at once? But what the heck do I know?!


----------



## natalie85

u can lose the plug gradually i think they only seem concerned when u have the bloody show?! from what i gather its 2 diff things?


----------



## TaNasha

I would imagine the plug to be more mucousy? But then again I have no idea what it should look like! 

And i think Esme has hiccups! My belly keeps popping up softly every few seconds!

Glad you had a nice day Charlie!


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah it's more like back when I was in first tri- lots of discharge. But not even as much as then. Don't really think it's the plug? I will ask next friday at my appt!


----------



## sequeena

I think I lost a bit of my plug on Monday dare. I was in the hospital having a scan and when I went to the toilet I wiped a lump of green snot coloured mucus :sick: my consultant said to keep an eye on it but I've had nothing since.


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah I haven't had anything like that. Just normal discharge- just more of it


----------



## mrstacporter9

You can loose your plug gradually in little peices that are almost unnoticable or it can come out all at once. With my son, my plug just thinned out gradually, I never seen anything. And yes a bloody show and losing your plug ARE different. A bloody show is where you start bleeding meaning impending birth. Losing your plug means that you are begining to dialate. But just begining to dialate means nothing. I was dialated at 2 cm, with my son for 4 weeks after he dropped earlier than expected. So I woulnt worry, just keep an eye out in case if you see any blood.


----------



## SamiraNChris

dare, have you spoken to mw? sounds like plug but it could be something else. and also might be a bit early to lose plug so if you are best to get checked out? 

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Sorry but yay 33 weeks today!!! only 7 left to go :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think last time I lost the mucuousy snot coloured part two weeks before... and then I must have lost my bloody show when actually in labour cause I had nothing before and then I remember some blood on the sheets :shrug:


----------



## natalie85

Happy 33weeks Charlie!!!! Xx


----------



## TaNasha

I am a free woman!!! 6 months of maternity leave, woohoo!

Does anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha said:


> I am a free woman!!! 6 months of maternity leave, woohoo!
> 
> Does anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?

Me and Dh are going away for the weekend- not too far from home but right around the corner close to the beach. Of course i probably won't be going near the water because i'll be afraid of waves smashing me and baby. So i MAY get to the water- may not. probably not. 

Congrats on the maternity leave! that's fantastic! 



SamiraNChris said:


> dare, have you spoken to mw? sounds like plug but it could be something else. and also might be a bit early to lose plug so if you are best to get checked out?
> 
> xx

I really don't think it's the plug- as i said seems like regular discharge just a touch more. Nothing i would be worried about. Was just curious if anyone else was having an increase- and i know someone else mentioned they were. I will mention it at my next appt on friday. I mean if it gets a lot heavier i will call. But it's really not that much more than normal. 



CharlieKeys said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sorry but yay 33 weeks today!!! only 7 left to go :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I think last time I lost the mucuousy snot coloured part two weeks before... and then I must have lost my bloody show when actually in labour cause I had nothing before and then I remember some blood on the sheets :shrug:

yeah mine is just clear- no snot coloring. So i don't think that's what it is. I've also known women to lose the plug a month before they have their babies.

And happy 33 weeks!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Oh my gosh, I am so tired. Ive started seriously nesting like crazy. nothing in my house is safe. I just tackled my sons entire room, including vacuuming and shampooing his carpets, and the windows. Omg.. so much more to do. With my son, i obsessed over folding and refolding his clothes like crazy.. Then i would rewash them and do it all over again. But with this one, im seriously deep cleaning everything in reach and im so tired, but must keep cleaning.. Its a catch 22. 
Anyone else nesting like crazy?


----------



## SamiraNChris

charlie you ok? just seen your FB status! didnt want to comment on there for allt o see x


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> I am a free woman!!! 6 months of maternity leave, woohoo!
> 
> Does anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?

Wooohooo!!!! How does it feel for u to be free from work for 6 months??

I've got my baby shower tomorrow!! Still got loads to sort out for it!!! Eak!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

SamiraNChris said:


> charlie you ok? just seen your FB status! didnt want to comment on there for allt o see x

Ooh yeah :) I'm just upset my best friends getting treated like a mug by her OH. It's a long story but my ex-best mate is really good friends with the OH and she's out up all over FB about how her, my BM and The OH are all going to Newquay - even though BM didn't know about it and after last time when she saw them all dancing and grinding up against each other she said she'd never go away with them again - and the ex BM is always doing things like that when they go out on nights out. Anyways the OH said he's still going and if she chooses not to go then that's her own fault :shrug: it annoys me cause this girl is lovely and the other one is a user :( I've told her so many times to stop going around upsetting people just to get attention!! 

If you made any sense of that then well done lol :)

Nat - hope you have a nice babyshower tomorrow!!!


----------



## natalie85

Thanks Charlie!!!
At the min I'm trying to get this little madam to move I've panicked myself cos I can't remember if I've felt her move today Definatly haven't felt her move this eve :-S


----------



## CharlieKeys

She might be having a sleepy day or cause she's getting bigger its possible now to feel as much movement? If you are concerned phone up the maternity unit and get checked out :) better to be safe then sit there worrying all night!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u Charlie she gave me some kicks!! Id said earlier in day to Hubby that she was having a lazy day!!!
Suppose i should get stuff sorted out for baby shower now!! So much to do so little time :-S 
Really hoping it stays dry this afternoon!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

nat dont worry i have the same! my little man doesnt move in the day any more only when im laying down relaxing / in bed! it scares the hell out of me but apparently its normal as they get bigger they dont move as much! 

And have a fab baby shower!!!!!! mines next sunday and i havent a clue whats going on with it! im not organising it so all im allowed to know is the date! it drives me insane not knowing im such a control freak lol 

Charlie i got it!! urgh your poor friend!!!!!! why does she put up with him!! so is she leaving him to go to newquay or is she gona go! i wouldnt trust the ex BM!!!!! x


----------



## mrstacporter9

:/ ......


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - how's your baby shower gone?? :) Get lots of nice stuff? Did MIL stay away after all? 

Samira - She's told him she's 100% not going and he text the ex-BM saying 'Laura's fine with me going, so NEWQUAY HERE WE COME'..... I think she's had enough now so we'll see whether she stays with him or not!

How's everyone feeling today? Had a good weekend so far??


----------



## CharlieKeys

OOOh and Samira! Happy 35 Weeks for yesterday!! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Thank you!!!!! cant believe its 5 weeks to go! 

Feelin fab today! had a shitty day yesterday was in a bit of a strop mode but today all ok! I went for a yummy carvery today, ate sooooooo much and then had an ice cream mmmmmmmm! 

I also realised the other day i was missing a BIG bag of Haydens baby clothes and was having a panic over it (probs y i was in a mood lol) but we just went to the mobile home and it was hidden under one of the chairs!!!!!!! soooo happy ive got it! it had the cutest jeans and dungerees and vests! 

BUT im still going to the car booty tomorrow to get more hehehe! There is one that starts at 7am and another that is at 12.30 so if my feet can take it i will trapse both! 

How was the baby shower nat? you get lots of goodies? xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay for baby showers! How was it Natalie? You get lots of goodies? 

Congrats on 35 weeks samira! 

I'm having the opposite problem with movement, my LO moves almost constantly all day and night either kicking or poking or rolling around, he is so big now it feels so weird! It catches me off guard sometimes! :) 

Sorry I haven't updated after my appt my life is insanely busy, I am so give out! Everyone and everything is so demanding of me and it's been fine but I'm
to the point now I've almost had enough, I almost can't handle it! My appts went ok. The non stress test was good, no problems there, but I hve to have one every week to make sure all stays well. The scan was fun, the tech wasn't really very good but she was nice and even put it in 4D for a few minutes even though Silas was completely uncooperative and moving way too much! Silas had lots of little hair on the back of his head (we couldn't see the top it was in my pelvis!) ... So it was fun but the techs measurements seemed haphazard and a little off to me, I think she measured a little bigger than he actually is. But based on her measurements he already weighs 6lbs +\- 14 oz. That means he is on track to be 8-9 lbs at term. DH & I were both big babies so it doesn't alarm me but the doctor is adamant that it's big. So we have another scan in 4 weeks on the 15th, after they check his size etc that day she will decide when she is going to induce... So for now I'm just waiting it out and getting things done... My baby shower isn't until the 17th so I hope he doesn't come too early! 

I have been so irritable today ESP, I know I am exhausted bc I helped my parents work at their house til late last night then got up at 6 am bc I had a work meeting from
8-11, then went back and worked at my parents then got ready & now we are taking Dh's dad out for fathers day... All I Want is a nap! DH is even irritating the fire out of me and he is a great guy I usually have nothing to complain about... 

Anyways on a positive note this will be my last week with long shifts, I'll only be working 4 short shifts a week, then I put in that Ive decided to take maternity leave starting after July 14th, so at the most I have 4 weeks or 16 shifts left .. Which I feel good about bc I am getting worn out!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, it took me a while, but I read everything I missed over the last week. I had a wonderful vacation but it was so short- I usually stay about 3 weeks. I can't believe that next year I will be taking two kids to the beach, that seems so scary!! 

Funny story about my drive home... Its about a 10 hour drive and I was about 2 hours from home when I was pulled over. The cop told me I was doing 85 in a 55 which is crazy, but I wasn't paying attention (oops), anyhow, he looked at me and asked if I was pregnant, I said yes, and he said "I can't give a pregnant lady with a baby in the back seat a ticket, just slow down please!" I can't believe I got out of that ticket, it would have been so expensive... Guess it pays to be pregnant sometimes!

I have to say that I have been sleeping horribly!! I have the pain in my hips and back and turning over is so painful. Plus, there's the getting up to use the bathroom about 100 times! Thank goodness DH is a very heavy sleeper, he says I never wake him up!

Well, I officially have nothing to do now until LO decides to join us.... what are you guys who are off work doing to pass the time?


----------



## mrstacporter9

LOL im a stay at home mom. So im home full time. Pretty much I jjust stay bored. I clean
alot lol. thats pretty much how i stay busy.


----------



## DaretoDream

hey ladies 34 weeks today to me and krystal! Was on "vacation" all weekend- and I'll discuss that later just checking in to say hi! :wave: hope you all are well.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay :) Happy 34 weeks!!!! :)


----------



## marie_wills

Love_Krystal said:


> Yay for baby showers! How was it Natalie? You get lots of goodies?
> 
> Congrats on 35 weeks samira!
> 
> I'm having the opposite problem with movement, my LO moves almost constantly all day and night either kicking or poking or rolling around, he is so big now it feels so weird! It catches me off guard sometimes! :)
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated after my appt my life is insanely busy, I am so give out! Everyone and everything is so demanding of me and it's been fine but I'm
> to the point now I've almost had enough, I almost can't handle it! My appts went ok. The non stress test was good, no problems there, but I hve to have one every week to make sure all stays well. The scan was fun, the tech wasn't really very good but she was nice and even put it in 4D for a few minutes even though Silas was completely uncooperative and moving way too much! Silas had lots of little hair on the back of his head (we couldn't see the top it was in my pelvis!) ... So it was fun but the techs measurements seemed haphazard and a little off to me, I think she measured a little bigger than he actually is. But based on her measurements he already weighs 6lbs +\- 14 oz. That means he is on track to be 8-9 lbs at term. DH & I were both big babies so it doesn't alarm me but the doctor is adamant that it's big. So we have another scan in 4 weeks on the 15th, after they check his size etc that day she will decide when she is going to induce... So for now I'm just waiting it out and getting things done... My baby shower isn't until the 17th so I hope he doesn't come too early!
> 
> I have been so irritable today ESP, I know I am exhausted bc I helped my parents work at their house til late last night then got up at 6 am bc I had a work meeting from
> 8-11, then went back and worked at my parents then got ready & now we are taking Dh's dad out for fathers day... All I Want is a nap! DH is even irritating the fire out of me and he is a great guy I usually have nothing to complain about...
> 
> Anyways on a positive note this will be my last week with long shifts, I'll only be working 4 short shifts a week, then I put in that Ive decided to take maternity leave starting after July 14th, so at the most I have 4 weeks or 16 shifts left .. Which I feel good about bc I am getting worn out!

What was your bump measurement at 34 weeks? just curious as I think I'm heading for a big baby, it had grown 5cm since my 31 week appointment 3 weeks earlier. Thanks :)


----------



## natalie85

happy 34 weeks dare and krystal!!
and sorry for the lateness happy 35 weeks samira!!!
krystal im glad your appt went well!!! naughty little man moving too much hehehe glad he is measuring ok!! sounds like a good weight they are estimating!!!
TTC glad u had a nice break!! thats funny with being pulled over for driving too fast (tut tut hehehe) i've been finding i pass the time much like mrstacportlotser9, lots of cleaning and as we are still unpacking (i didnt realise how much stuff we had!!!!!) still sorting all that out and building storage units, online shopping... i'm soooo naughty!!! finally got round to ordering our nursery set!!! shame think takes up to 6 weeks to arrive!!!! that and actually having lie ins and afternoon naps hehehe!! 
samira how fab finding a load of clothes u had forgotten about!!!! 

wow what a busy weekend!!!! the baby shower was amazing!!! we had 20 people turn up, it was mad.... im glad that quite a few couldnt make it in the end, cos would have been too much!!! i was on my feet the whole time running round sorting food and talking to everyone!!! it was soooooo lovely seeing so many people though!!! had some turn up that i hadnt seen in ages so that was lovely!!! quite a mix of diff people as well!!! i am still suffering with my cold so had to constantly go and blow my nose hahaha!! the BBQ didnt go sooooo well... the weather was absolute madness!!! one min was lovely and sunny, so i went outside and helped hubby put up gazebo, 2 mins later as we were doing it, it poured down sooooo heaviely we were drenched!!! then massive flash of lightening and thunder!!! thoughout the whole afternoon was on and off with these downpours and the wind was strong too so the BBQ's didnt really light too well so we had to finally give up and cook bits inside.... oh my days the state of my lovely kitchen i was mortified!!! ive got it looking better than ever now though!!! 
yes charlie she stayed away :D we popped over there this afternoon to give fil card etc she didnt even ask about it!! fil was saying about popping over to look at our drainage at some point this week.... so i made a point of saying i was very busy this week and would be in and out and wasnt sure what days i may be at home so he has said he will pop over when hubby is at home!!! so thats very good!!!! :D she however just took the mickey but i virtually ignored her!!!
we were very lucky with gifts people are so generous!!! a couple of friends asked what i wanted said they wanted to get us something big and they were going to chip in... they got me a highchair!! it was over £100 the one i was after so felt a bit guilty but got clothes, some toys, photo frames, giftcards, my dad is getting us a baby sling, again i felt guilty about asking as its £90!!!! one of my friends made me a bag of essentials!! sooo handy!!! another is knitting as a cardigan in style of cath kidston!! i also got few bottles of wine!!??!! hahaha oh and a disney changing bag full of goodies!!! a few people have said they have got us something but waiting for it to be delivered!!!
my aunt took some pics and put them on fb but i had to ask her to take the ones of me out as oh my days i look awful!!! i look ill and looks like my bra offers no support i was horrified!!!! we also went out to a gig in the evening, this little girl is going to be very musical we think at some songs (more ones that i think she must have recognised from previous gigs) but she was kicking in time and made me think about how where i have perhaps tapped along on my tummy that she may have picked up on that as well!! how incredable to think i may have imparted some musical knowledge on to her already!!! i am amazed!! 
today has been busy as well!! hubby had no idea when i gave him his fathers day card he loved it!! it was one of those keep calm ones, i'd done it on funky pigeion and it had 'daddy, keep calm have a beer!!!' he loved it!!
we have been busy cleaning up after yest, saw my bro, his parents and went for dinner and brought more storage units!!
i've only just sat down!!!
sorry ive gone on loads hahahahahaha


----------



## CharlieKeys

Why was she taking the mick? Silly woman!!

Ahh I'm glad you had a nice baby shower!! :) and you got loaaaaaaaaads of stuff!! I bet you're planning of taking one of those bottles of wine into hospital with you :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thats great you had such a good shower! I wouldn't feel guilty about getting expensive gifts- people love to give baby gifts!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

wow krystal!! silas is gona be a big boy hehehe! mine is deffo gona be small, everyone comments on how small by bump is! 

YAYYYY TTC that is amazing! the pregnancy card worked!!!!!!!!!! that will be one to tell baby when its older hehehe! the same thing happened to my mum once when i was about 5 years old i was sat in the front of the car but was sat on my legs so it looked like i had no bottom limbs!! she got pulled over he was about to give her a ticket and looked down at me and apparently had a look of horron on his face and just gave her a warning! how id love to see that lol! 

Even though im on maternity im still doing some work from home for extra cash (doing accounts for a restaurant) so that can take up some of my time and then I have 2 best friends who are on maternity - one is due 2 weeks after me and one has a 5 months old so the rest of my time will be with them haha! 

Awwww your baby shower sounds amazing! mine is on sunday eeek! i havent had anything to do with thee organisation though so havent a clue what is going on! all i know is the date eeek! 

well off to work i go!! back at about 2 ish byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! xx


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone, i havent had a chance to read thru the previous posts in a few days but i am now officially in hospital till the little one arrives which we are guessing now will be sooner rather than later after a scan today. i ended up in hospital on friday with contractions while i was here i had a scan after reviewing my scan this morning i got a phone call to say come straight in.... of course i panicked and raced in for another scan turns out the cord blood flow is too high. apparently it can be a sign of the placenta starting to not work so well and bub is instead of storing sugar in the liver now sending it straight to the heart around the body something called centralised distribution (will be googling tonight) so i am having daily ctg, just had steroids in anticipation of her needing to be delivered early and will have regular repeat scans this week to keep a close eye on her. My Ob says i shouldnt be worried as delievery fixes the issue and that finding it is the main thing, easier said than done though. So im in here now for at least a week and will have plenty of time to catch up on the thread and see how everyone is doing. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Marie - my bump measurements have been normal maybe up a cm
but nothing abnormally large. My bump is huge but I think it's just the way I carry him. 

Natalie- sounds exciting!! Like a really nice shower! & Yay for all the goodies!! 

Samira- hope your shower goes well as well :) 

Dare- yay for 34 weeks... We are getting closer... I can't wait! 

Mumtomiller- great to see you back! Sorry you are laid up in the hospital, but as long as it makes It where they can watch baby and keep her safe then that's good! We will keep you company til she arrives :) kind of exciting that she will be here soon! I will be praying she is safe and healthy :) 

Back to work today for me! My long weekend has been nice although until yesterday all we did was run and work! Poor DH & I have argued and been ill with one another all weekend. We were just give out & peopl. (my parents mostly) kept asking us to do more and more plus we had fathers day dinners with both our dads etc...we've just not had anytime together and been taking our frustration out on one another bc we just missed each other! Yesterday was nice though, relaxing & we went to church wth my dad, then had pasta mom made, & swam with my nephews, then DH & I just went home and relaxed together, something rare, since we are usually getting in bed at 1030 or 11 exhausted then back up at 430 am going again! We looked through all the little baby clothes I've got on hangers waiting to go in the closet bc He hasn't seen all of them yet. Then we just layed there and cuddled and talked about the baby coming :) it was a really nice fathers day! We made a pact that we were not doing any more projects or work for anyone else, that we were going to work on everything we need to finish up here a our house (the nursery most importantly) and to attempt to find some time to enjoy some quiet moments together before our world changes forever! :) 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mumtomiller -hope everything works out ok for you! I hope you can hold on for another week or two - cause you're so close to full term!! At least you're in the right place being monitored so they will give you and baby the best care!!

Krystal - did it feel odd just doing nothing? Everytime I see your posts about what you do I actually am like WOW - she must be superwoman!! If I'm not at baby groups, I just end up lounging around with Stephen :haha: I'm so tired all the time and I get a decent nights sleep!! You say you don't sleep well but you still do all this stuff! :) Glad to see you're both finally relaxing :) and quality time with each other is always important. :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey guys.

so friday we left for the beach in my car it then overheated. Had to turn around to switch cars. Dog got cae aick vomited twice on the way to switch. Laid in it. Got home. Washed the dog ( he had gotten a bath that morning already) then got in dh's car. Drove down. Another dog vomit on the way. His colitis is now acting up because he doesn't travel well.

too hot for me at the beach saturday so stayed in- shopped for a moment with mom but hot and miserable so then went home. Fished last night- for the first time in my life I caught NOTHING. Then yesterday came home- he vomited in car (even though didn't feed him to avoid it) and now home doing laundry from the weekend. Keeping an eye on the dog and was so glad cats didn't destroy anything while gone.

now this week we have to get my car fixed and find out what's wrong. I'm exhausted.


AND my back hurts, i feel massive all of the sudden, and my nerves on the inside near the groin on my left leg has been pulling randomly- which HURTS really bad. i'm just starting to be real uncomfy.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum2Miller- Wow, I can't believe it will be so soon for you, you must have a mix of emotions.... I have to say I'm a little jealous you will be meeting your baby soon, I'll be keeping you in my prayers!!!

Love_Krystal- Thank heavens you finally got to slow down and relax! I have trouble saying no to people too, but sometimes you have to for your sake, and for baby too!

Dare- Sorry for such a horrible trip, poor doggie! 

My laptop died this morning, it must know that I am getting a new laptop in July so it had to show me it was upset that I"m replacing it! I can't decide to try to get it fixed for the next month, or just wait it out and use the desktop. I'm so lazy though and I hate sitting in the office at the computer, I'd rather be lounging on the sofa, ugh!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Wow, I just got a butload of baby close from another army wife. Im so thrilled. We got a bassinet, bed decor, carseat and 8 BOXES of clothes from preemie all the way up to 5 years. Just bought a new glider/rocker yesterday with the ottoman and 11 new outifits for the baby, so weve have a pretty productive weekend. :) Dare im so sorry you had car trouble and i bet the dog getting sick didnt help your tummy at all either. Yuck. and I hope everyone week has started off well. ^^


----------



## natalie85

charlie... i dont know she does it all the time to hubby makes me sad!!! i didnt want to go over but think hubby wanted support or something!!
it was lovely thank u!! samira bet u cant wait till yours!! that would drive me insane not having anything to do with it!!
mumtomiller!!! wow!!!! eak!!! how exciting and scary at same time!!! glad u are in the right place and best they keep u in for monitoring!!! keep us updated!!!
dare what a nightmare!! hmm ive had similar pain i think baby sits on sciatic nerve has it eased now? 
i went on my tour of the hospital.... i kept compairing it to the one i should have been at before the move i ended up making myself very upset and now i dont think there is anything i can do about what hosp i go into?? anyone else had this prob??


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh Charlie, my fb & here don't say the half of all I do & I don't know how bc I have no energy, I wish I could just relax! This was my weeks schedule last week: Monday: up @ 430 with DH, fix his coffee & lunch, say by to him @ 5:20, eat breakfast, start laundry, & lay back down at 6, text from him at 630 saying he made it to work, back to sleep from 630-730, get up, do laundry, housework, etc, get ready for work, leave at 10 am, work from 1045-3:30 on my feet, no sitting at all, eat lunch & drive home, change clothes, bathe, cook dinner, clean house, sort Baby things, wait for DH to get home from helping my parents lay flooring, he gets home at 10 pm, we eat dinner & go to bed about 11 pm, Tues: same morning routine, then leave for work at 9:30 am work from
10 am-5 pm straight, extremely busy shift, no meals no sitting etc, eat lunch finally drive
home, (630 pm by this point) change clothes and go to my parents with DH to help. Have dinner with them late get home and in bed about 1030/11 pm again. WEdnesday: same morning routine, laundry, housework, etc, then leave for work at 10 am, work from 10:45-3:30, eat lunch, drive home, shower, study lesson to teach at church, go to church, teach, get home 845 pm, have dinner with DH, clean up, bed around 10 pm, Thursday: Same morning routine, I was off work which was amazing! Thursday are usually another longer work day, I did a lot of deep cleaning, vaccuuming, etc of the house & organizing, sorting, washing baby things trying to get his room in order, I went to town at lunch time & paid bills, then went on a dress hunt for my uncle to find a dress for my 5 yr old cousin to wear in my brothers wedding this weekend!, then went to the craft store, then home. Knit a hat for the baby, then cooked homemade chicken & dumplings (DH's fav) for dinner, it was our 8 mos anniversary of being married :), only to find out he had to help my parents again, (insert meltdown!) so I brought dinner to him and my parents at their house, then I helped scrub the excess glue off the new flooring, bc I could crawl on my hands and knees and do that & no chemicals were involved. Decided to call it quits about 10 pm or so, headed home, showered, in bed at 11:30, (like every other night can't sleep, prob average 3-5 hours broken into bits), Friday: DH is off on Fridays so sleep in til 6 am & then up to get ready for dr appts, 3 dr appts in town from 8-11 am, then lunch, then to the home improvement store to get shingles for the roof of his new building, they didn't have them at the 1st store, so we had to drive across town to the next one, we get home, go to my parents & help clean up and put furniture and stuff back, sweep and mop floors etc, there til really late again, in bed about 10:30 or so. Saturday: up at 6 am for work meeting from 8 am- 11 am, get home about 12, change clothes, go to my parents, meet my uncle there with dress, hang up all of the pictures and art back on the walls at my parents & attempt to get everything cleaned and finished before Dad gets back from picking my sister and nephews up from out of state, leave at 3pm go home & shower & leave with DH at 4 to go pick up a table my mom bought an hour away, then straight to dinner at 630 with the FIL, MIL, BIL, SIL & niece for fathers day, left restaurant at 9 pm, went home and in bed again about 1030, was sick from eating too much food then going to bed, so no sleep for me til about 3:30 am, but then Sunday was church & time with my family & my nephews & swimming, not exactly slow but still relaxing compared to my week! & I finalllllllly got some relaxing time with DH so it was nice! Then back up yesterday morning to start the routine all over again! Except my evenings aren't near as hectic this week, I get to play with my nephews and work on getting my
house ready for company for the wedding this coming weekend. My work schedule is much more hectic though! :-/ hopefully not after this week though! This has been a continual cycle Of activity my entire pregnancy, it's actualy gotten less hectic and I do less work now than before bc I work less hours & don't cook every day etc. It makes me tired and wanna cry just thinking about my schedule for the week most of time so I just don't think about it & like Dori in Finding Nemo, I tell myself "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" I'm beginning to wonder if having the baby here and being off work is going to feel like vacation! Haha :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi ladies.. havent had a chance to read through the old posts.. just the ones on this page! been a busy busy week..
MumToMiller.. its so good that they found this issue and can now monitor it properly.. take care of yourself and try not to worry too much! Thinking of you! xox

I had a growth and wellbeing scan of the twinkles yesterday (have them every 2 weeks until birth now)... The babies are weighing about 1700g each and are within 10% weight of each other (which is what they look for).. and they have grown at the perfect rate since last scan 4 weeks ago so the doctors were all very happy :) Placenta's both look good.. and fluid levels are nice and steady.. my god they look cramped in there tho! i feel sorry for them ha ha.. 6 weeks today until my c-section (if i make it that long).. Start my antenatal classes tomorrow.. my sister is coming along coz DH is away at work (which upset me but we need the money) and she seems more excited than me ha ha..

Sorry if i have missed any important updates! i will go back through and read up when i get a chance.. just wanted to update while i had a few minutes... been spending a lot of time in bed.. my back is excruciating, my ribs feel like they are gonna snap, braxton hicks are getting painful at times now, ankles are swollen, i waddle like a duck.. and to top it off... my nausea is making a come back... i am just hoping it stays at a few vomits a day and my hyperemesis doesnt return... dont think i could handle that on top of these other aches and pains (dont know how i handled it before to be honest)

xoxo


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ttc - glad the twins are doing well :) :) is it non stop moving having two in there? 

Dare - sorry your dog was sick everywhere - poor thing :( I've never heard of a dog who gets car sick before though! Bet it was a nice break away though!!

Krystal - Ahh you put most of us women to shame I think :haha: and how good of a housewife are you!! Ahh Steve is lucky to have an ironed shirt when he needs one :dohh: and there's no way I'd be up at that time making him breakfast -just glad he's not a morning eater lol! Even though you said it's less hetic - I am amazed at how much you do get done in a week on no energy! :) I think I might have to buck my ideas up and def not let steve read what you do :haha:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well I don't cook breakfast I make his lunch for work and coffee and honestly I enjoy it bc it the few quiet moments of the day where even tho we aren't really spending time together we are in close proximity & I like watching him
get ready & just being around him :) 

I'm miserable though. I'm absolutely dreading today to the point I'm
almost in tears & I am still in bed and need to leave in 20 minutes! I still can't believe they scheduled me for what they did today ESP since I've talked to them. I dread the excruciating pain I'll be in, in a few hours & still have to work through for several more, & the fact that I won't sleep tonight bc being on my feet gives me the leg cramps and restless legs that mess with my sleep... Then the cycle is messed up for the entire week! I just have too much work ethic. I keep pushing myself harder and harder to keep up the pace & still do my job as well as I did when I wasn't very far along so my bosses think I can do whatever. Maybe if I was more of a slacker or worked at my pace then I'd get behind and they wouldn't rely on me so much, but as it stands, 8 mos pregnant I can run circles around the college kids who work there! :-/ blah! Well I've got to suck it up & get dressed and go before I'm late! 

Ttc- how exciting about your LO's :) so glad they are looking good and growing well!!! :) hope you feel better! Take it easy & keep those babys safe! :) 6 weeks is getting so close!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> Dare - sorry you're dog was sick everywhere - poor thing :( I've never heard of a dog who gets car sick before though! Bet it was a nice break away though!!

Hi charlie- actually car sickness is VERY common in puppies. But they usually grow out of it. Because our dog, Ben, doesn't go very far normally he is not used to long drives. So with rides to the parks or around the corner- anything under 40 minutes he's fine. Anything longer- so not fine. He always vomits on a long trip.

I've met several dogs that have car sickness- but never thought i'd be lucky enough to have one. He has a lot wrong with him though. the car sick thing is easy because when the car stops- he's fine- with the vomiting. BUT he also has a condition called Colitis (which i didn't know dogs could get) where the intestines get inflamed and he literally will poop blood (tmi i know) and have diarrhea- and get seriously ill to the point he has to go on iv fluids. SO if he is car sick- it stresses out his system- causing it to react poorly on his WHOLE immune system- so while the vomiting stops, the diarrhea starts, and it takes sometimes a whole week to get him back on track. He also has a severe anxiety disorder (which my pregnancy hormones have NOT helped one bit) so he already has meds every day for that, now on the meds for his colitis which i should be able to stop tomorrow, so the poor dog takes like right now, 4 pills twice a day. But the anxiety disorder with the car sickness = really bad insides. My vet recommends not traveling with him ever. :cry:

So it's like ok- we go on vacation- but the whole time i'm worried about how the dog is so it's not really a vacation for me. Because he easily could need to be rushed to a hospital and hooked up to fluids if not managed properly. :cry: So it really sucks.

He is truly the result of bad breeding.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me popping in. I was part of Midsummer Dreamers until December when I lost my baby at 10w at Christmas because of swine flu.

I just wanted to wish you all well as your due dates approach. I hope you have a straightforward delivery and happy, healthy babies.

Take care.

Pip x


----------



## DaretoDream

aww pip! Hi there! Glad you have picked up again on the journey!!! So happy for you and your little one!!!


----------



## jaydalee

Hi ladies, all. How has everyone been, Not so long to go now. its getting exciting.

Anyone been having signs or as we have been calling them lately "teases",
Its gotten to the point where DD is having dreams of baby being born, and my OH is getting up in panics in the middle of the night and starts getting ready to go to the hospital.

Had MW appointment today, still have trace of protein in the ole urine checks, MW just dismisses it now. slack I know. Got asked if I feel as though baby is growing bigger, I said NO but only because baby has dropped and I dont feel that weight of him anymore and it seems my stomach appears smaller because its lower. So going for a scan 2 moro to check. Hopefully my last scan before I get to hold him in my arms.

Anyway my signs lately:
* stringy mucous started yesterday, hoping it is my show
* dropped and heavy low pressure feelings
* waking up to mild BH pains, only had painless tightening's up to now.

and thats me, hope to hear from you all, been trying to keep the mind active.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Great to see you Pip! Happy to see your expecting again! Congrats! :) 

Dare, my parents and I both have a yorkie and they get car sick, not as much as when they were puppies but we also take long trips to Texas which are 10-12 hours so that's rough on them, they are almost used to it though! My yorkie gets colitis so bad she bleeds and Throws up and won't eat etc for a week if I board her or take her to be groomed. She is so spoiled that I think being caged is extremely traumatic for her. I learned to groom her how I like, and have family or friends watch her when we go out of town.. It's really so much better! Now she gets excite when she sees our bags packed bc she knows she gets to go stay at my parents house with her "boyfriend" their yorkie :)
sorry you had to spend your vacay worrying about your doggy! I hope he is getting better now!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey Pip! Congrats on expecting again :) 

Jaydalee - Yes H is teasing me :( I've been getting the mucuous stuff, he's so low down my pelvis feels constantly bruised, and I've been getting horrible BH... though last night I did actually think I was contracting as it was just how I remembered the early contractions from last time. I just need him to hold on for another 3 weeks :haha:


----------



## mrstacporter9

Ladies-- for all of that pressure-- DOWN THERE- i have found relief. A birthing ball works wonders! I just got mine in yesterday and OMG, it feels wonderful to sit on. It really does work. Im thrilled about it, I cant wait to use it for labor. :)
Pip- congrats on your baby!!!
Jaydalee- You sound like your getting close~

Guys, I cant even walk normal cause of hip/pelvic pain.I hate going out in public for fear im gonna break a hip. Its awful. Even turning in the bed I can hear my bones popping and my joints making noises. Anyone else?

I feel so far behind everyone else. :D

Anyone familiar with Lamaze? I ordered a buttload of books on Lamaze and Lamaze techniques to help me through labor. I know its still slightly early but im planning my birth to be all natural with no meds and such so I know I need to make sure I learn how to breath through contractions.
Any advice and/or tips on preparing for a drug free labor?

Im a little nervous about doing it this way, but I really want this birth experience to not be traumatic like my last. I doubt myself alot, wondering if I am strong enough to deal with the pain.


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone!!!
Krystal u do sound like a superwoman!!! Put me to shame!!!
I can't believe I'm nearly full term!!! How scary!!!! I've got my Moses basket all set up and ready and all clothes washed now!! I'm going to set up temp thingy and monitor so it's all ready need to tidy bedroom up first!!! I've got a really achey bump today struggled to get comfy with it last night I think I've dropped a bit more!!!
I'm also happier than my last post as I spoke to my old mw and she said they cannot make me go to the nearest hosp and if I get any probs she will do a sweep on me few days before I get to 40weeks and book me into the hosp I want even tho I'm not her patient any more so I am thrilled!! And that will mean this lo won't be late!!! Well depending on what current mw says anyway!!! Eak!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha nah Natalie I'm just super tired and a super sucker that doesn't know how to say no and just sit still! No more scheduled long shifts for me though!! Woo hoo! 

Wow! Almost term! So exciting!!! I still have soooooo much to do! How exciting for you!! 

I feel behind everyone, I haven't noticed any more pain than usual or pressure than usual & I don't think baby has dropped even though his head is in my pelvis I think it's more off to the side ... I don't even know if I'd know what a BH felt like if I had one & I don't know if I have had any? I have lots of achy bump pains & my bump gets really tight a lot of the time ESP when I am working/standing! I mean I still have 5 or 6 weeks if I go to term so hopefully my body/baby will do what they should... 

Last night Baby boy had his feet right under my breastbone under my rib cage & it was the most severe pain .. Like a heart attack! I finally managed to be still and fall asleep and this morning his feet are still up high (they hurt me when I sneezed and squished them this morning) but I am hoping the stay out from under my ribs! 

My hands and arms keep getting all tingly and falling asleep even when I am not laying on them ... Like when I am playing on my phone or driving ... It's so weird! Anyone else had this?


----------



## natalie85

ahhh krystal i dont know if i've had any bh either and doubt i would know if one hit me unless it really hurt.... knowing me i would end up in hospital thinking she was on her way just to find out it was a bh!!!
i wish i had your energy i have none these days!! i've had what you are describing with your hands!! its weird isnt it!!! i think its just to do with blood flow!! 
i am now panicking because i havent had any classes on what to expect and what u do with baby once she is here i dont know about baths or nappies or anything!!! i remember my mw giving me a phone number to call and i completly forgot and didnt think anything of it till people kept asking if i had done them or not now i am in a right panic cos i think im too late to do one!!! eak!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Don't worry Natalie, it isn't so complicated and nothing beats hands on experience! Lots of people can help you or tell you anything you need to know! Don't freak out! Plus your instinct will kick in and you will do whatever you need to, to take care of her :) you could prob read online the kind of stuff they teach in classes but it's still different than actual hands on experience! You will do fine! Don't worry!


----------



## natalie85

aww thank you!!! will definatley look online now!! i have a book on what to expect in the 1st year and dh has the haynes manual (they normally do haynes manuals for different types of cars so its really a mans way of looking at babies!!!) really going to have a read up!! i mean nappies i can get my head round and the labour is fine i know what to expect but i dont know what else they teach u!!??


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi pip, lovely to see you. Hope all is going well with little one x

well i have some what caught up on the thread. my laptop screen is rather little so its a little harder than at home but it has definitely been my saviour while in here. 

would love to see some baby shower photos Natalie and samira? not sure if anyone else has had theres? 

my dog doesnt get car sick but she is on steroids for arthritis and they make her bladder weak. so only every now and again she accidentally does a little wee and the poor thing gets so embarrassed and goes and hides. we would never get angry at her but she still gets so upset. 

Sorry for the disjointed post i started writing it this morning before my scan, then again in the middle of the day now its 11 at night.

I also have tinggling hands and legs it almost feels as if they are restless though and that they have a mind of their own if that makes any sense? 

So AFM i had my scan this morning to check on how things are going with the cord flow and it is staying stable which is good but they are still concerned that it may get worse so they have decided that i will continue to have my scans every 2 - 3 days and even if they stay how they are they are going to deliver her next friday or saturday either the 1st or 2nd of JULY OMG i will have my little one in just over a week!! i am freaking out now that i dont know what im doing and that i will make mistakes. i guess thats normal though and it will just come naturally.. i hope!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Love Krystal- when your bump tightens and gets real hard--- those are contractions. Braxtons hicks are more like only the tightening and not really the severe pressuure that accompany real contractions, but the tightening is there. So yes, your feeling BH...


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Wow mum2miller!! So soon and you'll get to meet your little one! I am sure you will just instinctly know what to do when the lo is in your arms (that's what I'm counting on anyway! Lol)
Natalie- I wouldn't worry about not having done any classes. I had my first antenatal class today and the midwife said that after baby is born and were in hosp that the midwife shows mum and dad how to wrap, bath etc so I'm sure your hosp will explain all of this too! Just ask lots of questions before you are discharged :)


----------



## BattyNora

Pip - so nice to hear from you and glad you're doing well in your pregnancy. You'll have to make sure to keep popping in and updating us all! 

Mum2Miller - WOW! That's so close, how exciting. Obviously, I guess you wish it maybe wasn't under these circumstances, but I'm so pleased to hear they are looking after you both well. Just think.....in 10 days you'll have her in your arms! Keep nice and rested hun..make sure you do!! :D

:dohh: Am afraid I'm having a bit of a ME and EDS relapse at the moment and not coping well. I was up most of last night in agony with my hips..and really bad lower back pain that I've never felt before. This morning I could hardly move, have been in tears since yesterday pm and hubby even took the day off work to "care for me". :nope:

I think LO have engaged even more..I can feel so much more pressure down there...and it's literally like she's tickling my cervix sometimes. I think it's why my hips have suddenly deteriorated so much...I've not really had a pain-free day in over two years but can normally manage, but today it's just feels like that little bit too much. :cry: I don't know why my shoulders, wrists and ankles have decided to join in...I just hope its not going to be like this for the next six weeks.

It's made me worry about how I'll cope with babs when I have flare-ups when she's here.... :shrug:


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Dare, my parents and I both have a yorkie and they get car sick, not as much as when they were puppies but we also take long trips to Texas which are 10-12 hours so that's rough on them, they are almost used to it though! My yorkie gets colitis so bad she bleeds and Throws up and won't eat etc for a week if I board her or take her to be groomed. She is so spoiled that I think being caged is extremely traumatic for her. I learned to groom her how I like, and have family or friends watch her when we go out of town.. It's really so much better! Now she gets excite when she sees our bags packed bc she knows she gets to go stay at my parents house with her "boyfriend" their yorkie :)
> sorry you had to spend your vacay worrying about your doggy! I hope he is getting better now!


He is getting much better now thanks! almost normal. One more day of pills. poor thing. You understand then with the colitis. It's a mess! I still can't believe he has it. I mean my brother has had it for the past 11 years of his life, he almost died from it. And then we have our first dog that's ours, and HE has it too?! What are the freaking odds?! He does very well in his crate though luckily, and does well with the grooming and so forth- i could never do it myself. He'd probably bite me for that. Just doing his nails is annoying enough but i refuse to give in to him- so i muzzle him and get the job done. And yeah, we usually leave him with family here instead of taking him with us which is amazing- and he does very well, but they were with us this time, so he had to come. :(





Mum2miller said:


> my dog doesnt get car sick but she is on steroids for arthritis and they make her bladder weak. so only every now and again she accidentally does a little wee and the poor thing gets so embarrassed and goes and hides. we would never get angry at her but she still gets so upset.
> 
> So AFM i had my scan this morning to check on how things are going with the cord flow and it is staying stable which is good but they are still concerned that it may get worse so they have decided that i will continue to have my scans every 2 - 3 days and even if they stay how they are they are going to deliver her next friday or saturday either the 1st or 2nd of JULY OMG i will have my little one in just over a week!! i am freaking out now that i dont know what im doing and that i will make mistakes. i guess thats normal though and it will just come naturally.. i hope!

your vet has her on steroids for arthritis? I would demand something other than steroids because of how horrible they are to the pet. I don't think in either clinic i worked in they ever recommended steroids- we did anti-inflammatories and glucosamine and things like that- never steroids! i have a personal problem with them because i saw what they did when my brother was put on steroids. They can cause attitude adjustments- and yeah they make them eat more, gain weight like crazy, drink more, and pee all over the place. 

And that's insane that you're going to have your baby the first weekend in july!!!!! how awesome!!!!! Oh my gosh! it's not long for any of us now!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller wow!!! A week!!! That's madness!! Do u feel ready?? How are u coping being in hospital?? I would love to show u some pics there was only a few taken and the 2 of me were soooo awful they were taken off fb!! (at my request!!) are u on my fb? 
Aww batty I feel for u!! Will your Eds be better once baby is here?
TTC I will be asking loads of questions!!! 

Wow I have no energy today!! I've literally done nothing and felt awful all day really coldy and almost sicky so tired as well and bump still achey!! Thrush is back with avengence as well!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, I feel like there is so much to read every time I get on here! I have great news, at my appointment yesterday the baby has switched to head down, which is great because if he was still breech they were going to push me to schedule a c-section!!! I just bought tickets for A Day Out with THomas (the train), I can't believe my 2 year old's ticket cost $18- he better like riding Thomas!!!

Love_Krystal- I've been thinking about you and your crazy schedule, I hope things will start to calm down... have you thought of pre-natal yoga to help you relax (I know, one more thing to fit in the schedule!!!)

Dare- sorry about your dog, my lab is like one of my babies and I know how badly it can make you worry when they're sick! 

Pip- Congratulations and keep us posted!

Batty- sorry to hear that you are struggling, I really don't know much about what you're dealing with, but Good luck!

Mum2Miller- glad the scan went well

Natalie- HOpe your feeling better soon

Everyone else- I"m sorry if I forgot you, but there really is so much to read, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I didn't have any classes! And, because I was in the birthing unit, the time that Stephen changed his nappy, the midwife was helping deliver another baby, so I just guessed how to do it and it was right :haha: I think once they get here it's sort of instinct to know what to do! :) (oh and p.s. I'm rather jealous you only have a few days to full term! :) ) Ooha nd why do you not like Watford hospital? 

Batty - glad your hubby was taking care of you!! Just try and take it easy as much as you can! 

Mum2Miller - ahh not long until you meet your baby!! :) :) Ooh it's getting exciting now!!!

Well.... my day's been random! Went to meet my brother for lunch - everything by that point was fine, but then we got up and I wanted to do some shopping for H and get Stephen some bits, but I literally managed about an hour.... with constant sitting down as my pelvis feels bruised, my lower back is KILLING me, and I kept getting really hot/dizzy/head rush! I was so much fun! Felt a bit sorry for him really! Joys of being heavily pregnant.... so instead of going out to shop for his bits.... I think I'll treat myself to some online retail therapy!! :D

How's everyone elses day been??


----------



## BattyNora

I didn't realise the hour long walk included shopping Charlie!! Now I understand :D Online is definately the way to go - I go a load of my hospital bag bits and the essential vest I'm missing online today...didn't even have to get off my bum! Bliss. 

Natalie - don't worry about the classes. If babs comes and you are worried you have the midwifes to ask..and worst comes to worst, there are LOADS of help on the forum, websites or youtube videos to get info from. But I'm sure you'll just pick it up, you'll suddenly just be mummy natalie and know what you're doing (or rather, I hope thats what happens for me!!)


----------



## CharlieKeys

God..... walking for an hour with no motive! Don't be silly :haha: just don't know where to start looking! and yep... you'll give birth and all of a sudden you'll just 'know' what to do Batty :D

Samira's FB status got me thinking..... what are all you ladies wearing home from the hospital and bringing baby home in? :)


----------



## BattyNora

A sack most probably!

I'm thinking I'll most likely be taking my pregnancy leggings (aka, heaven in cotton form) and a loose tunic-type top and flip-flops! Oh, and hairbands to shove my hair up so I look semi preened! :D


----------



## natalie85

ahhh fab thanks ladies ive had a quick read up online today!!!
charlie it wasnt that i didnt like watford so much more that i had got so used to the idea of other hosp and felt comfortable there and i could really see myself giving birth there whereas when looked at watford i couldnt see it at all basically had my heart set on stoke and to be told i couldnt go there with all the other changes i just broke down esp when my old mw had told me that i wouldnt have a problem staying on there it all just got too much!!!
hmmm clothes to go home in..... probs jeans/crop jeans if very hot a belt to hold them up.... at the min i am struggling with any trousers i have they just wont stay up!!!??? has anyone else found this??? probably one of hubbys tshirts as they are sooooo comfy and baggy :D


----------



## DaretoDream

I haven't even thought about what I'm going in with nevermind going home in!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mumtomiller -glad the scan went well! Soo exciting that your LO will be here :) can't wait to see her!!! 

Ttcnumbertwo- oh I don't really have time or energy for anything else... DH & I have been trying to get to bed a little early and just relax and hang out and talk together though and that's been nice :) 

Batty- sorry you are hurting :( I hope you feel better! I don't have whatever u have so I Cant exactly relate but I do know the excruciating pain I'm in sometimes at work in my hips and lower back to the point of tears & where if I sit down for even a second I can't straighten back up or walk without horrible pain... And I know how aweful it is! I really hope you get some relief and rest and feel better! Take it easy girl! 

Charlie - ugh I hate shopping now! DH is quite pleased bc I haven't spent much money in ages bc I am ready to leave before I make it through the parking lot to the inside lol! 

My MIL has the outfit DH wore home from the hospital, I haven't seen it yet but it has a firetruck on it & we will prob put the baby in it regardless bc it means a lot to them! As for me I haven't a clue, haven't even started to packed a bag yet. 

Batty when you said "a sack" It got me so tickled bc here a sack is like a plastic bag for groceries so I had this image of you carrying your baby out in one, although that's obviously not what u mean by it but I couldn't stop laughing! ;)


----------



## Mum2miller

dare - they have her on 3 different tabs one is called cyclosporin then predx and imuran. they say its a auto immune mediated rhumatoid arthitis? we hate her being on tablets everyday she is always hungry and she doesnt like socialising with dogs she doesnt know anymore but without them she is in pain and has basically no symptoms on them. luckily the weeing isnt too bad and only happens once every now and again. still not nice but.

yee natalie i am on facebook. Teagan Ramage i have the same pic of Miller i have in my sig with a little green bow on it if you want to add me? anyone else can too if they like?


----------



## DaretoDream

mum- the steroids could be why she doesn't want to socialize anymore :( it can make them grumpy to a point. My brother was NASTY when he was on them. Cyclosporine surprises me because we use that here for eye meds? I've honestly not heard of an immune arthritis but it's just so strange compared to what we are used to. Can't they ween the steroids so it's every other day at least?? Just thinking out loud. 

And I would love to add anyone who is interested on fb as well. Just send me a private message and I'll share my name with you. I just ask that bnb not be mentioned on my fb! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi all! How is everyone? 

Ive had a pooey week, me and chris have been having a hard time which is horrible as we have never had arguments before&#8230;.:S , I think it has suddenly sunk in that our lives are about to change and he has been quite different and distant. Hes usually so caring and loving and now I feel like hes a thousand miles away. And hes been acting irresponsible too, he went fishing on Sunday and got drunk, n then drove home! I obviously showed I was angry coz we have a baby on the way&#8230;what if he hurt himself&#8230;.or what if I went into labour&#8230;..how is he meant to take me to the hospital! And I think he thinks now im on maternity im gona be super woman cleaning the house and getting everything sorted in 1 day! Hes done the so what have you done all day&#8230;why couldn&#8217;t you of done this your at home all day&#8230;..correction&#8230;I still work from home that takes up half my day&#8230;I am meant to sit back and relax&#8230;which I do in the morning! Argh he just peed me off. So weve had the barney now and also the long chat about everything but we were still distant last night and I didn&#8217;t get a single wink of sleep. And he has sent me a long text this morning apologising saying he hates being like this and that he loves me and hayden more than anything in the world, hes just finding it hard to understand everything. So its not just us that go though the emotions ladies lol! Were gona go out for dinner this weekend to have some us time! And then its my baby shower Sunday eeeeek! 

Got my friends coming over at 11 to pack my maternity bag and then just chill out in front of the tv (one is on maternity and one has a gorjus 5 month old!) so we just talk babies all avvo haha! And then its my 36 week MW apt at 3pm where ive got to take my birth plan!!!! 

Ive just used the NHS one online? has anyone else used a better on from online? xx


----------



## BattyNora

Sorry to hear you and Chris are having a hard time at the moment - but it's good you've at least talked it out/he's text to let you know whats going on so you at least know where you're starting from to make it better. I'm sure you'll be fine, and just have to make some adjustments for each other while you're coping with coming to terms with what's about to happen. It's a massive, massive thing - it would probably be worrying if you didn't have some sort of freak out.

PS...I would have been SUPER pissed about the driving home drunk thing - so he should be blooming thankful that his bollocks haven't been made into earrings! 

As for birth plan - I've attached my first draft. It's quite long - I used one I found on a "natural birthing" website and just adapted it to what we wanted....I think it covers almost everything. I didn't like the NHS one because I found it either didn't cover what I wanted or just kind of swept things that we important to me "under the carpet"...hidden somewhere else. 

I'd actually be interested in the rest of your guys - help to make mine better (and shorter!)


EDIT - wouldn't let me attach so just pasting below. Wow, its long.:dohh:


=====

Emma & Paul Lyme BIRTH PREFERENCES
We are aware this birth plan is more of a wish list, and are fully prepared that some of our wishes may not be possible. We want to work with the midwife to make sure we can get as close to our intended birth as possible  but respect their expertise and knowledge in getting our daughter here safely.
ABOUT US  Birth Partners
	My name is Emma and my husbands name is Paul.
	We have one other birth partner  Nichola Parker who is a very close friend of ours. 
	This is our first baby. I have had a smooth and uncomplicated pregnancy.
	I have been using a hypnobirthing CD for birth preparation and will be hoping to use this throughout labour.
	I would like to birth in a water pool, if one is available, with as little intervention as possible.
Environment
	I would like subdued lighting if possible, to be mobile, use a birth ball in early labour and listen to music on my speakers.
	We are happy for a student midwife to be present. 
	I am hoping for a nice, relaxed atmosphere  so please do talk with us and feel free to keep the mood light - we will! 
	I would like both of my birth partners present throughout the labour, even if there is a need for forceps or ventouse delivery. 
	Unless in emergency circumstances, we would like each person attending me to read my birth preferences and introduce themselves.

FRIST STAGE  Thinning & Opening
	I will be hoping to stay at home as long as possible before going into hospital. 
	I will give birth at the Lister hospital and use hypnobirthing techniques with my birth partners supporting me.

Pain Relief
	Our preference is for a water birth and so do not wish to have diamorphine, or an epidural.
	I would like to be offered Etonox and will use T.E.N.S when not in water(!), breathing, massage & relaxation techniques.

Monitoring & Examinations
	I do not wish to be strapped down to a bed at any time. 
	I would like baby to be monitored using a Doppler and to avoid continuous (CTG) or internal monitoring.

Positions for Labour
	I would like to use a birth pool  waiting until 5-6cm before entering the water and either remaining there until after the birth, or getting out if I feel it is necessary or a medical need arises. 
	Use of bath in early labour, birthing ball and various birthing position. Trying to remain as upright and mobile as possible at all times. 

Eating & Drinking
	We will take snacks and water for both birth partners and I. Please remind me to drink and use the bathroom.

I think it would be helpful if you would let me know if you see me showing signs of entering transition. I understand this is a common time for birthing women to lose some control and really feel that letting me know I am getting close will help with my progress, and to stop me panicking. 

SECOND STAGE  Birthing
	I would like to birth in a pool, if possible. 
	I am hoping to still be able to use natal hypnotherapy to remain calm during birth.
	I would like vocal support from our midwife and help in pushing effectively. 
	I would be okay if an episiotomy is needed, but please let me know before making an incision. 

Birthing Baby
	We already know the sex of our baby and would like her handed to us straight away.
	We would like skin to skin contact and time to bond with the baby, if possible, for a period long enough to attempt the first breastfeed. 
	If possible, following the delivery of the placenta etc, myself and Paul would like some time on our own with our newborn baby. Even five minutes would be gratefully appreciated! 

THIRD STAGE - Placenta Delivery
	I want a physiological third stage and would like to try breast feeding to assist natural delivery.
	We do not wish the cord to be cut until it stops pulsating naturally. Paul does not want to cut the cord, but please offer it to him in case he changes his mind! 
	Please no cord traction, syntocinon or manual removal unless there is an emergency.
CARE OF OUR BABY
	I am going to breastfeed my baby so would like undisturbed skin to skin contact after the birth.
	I am happy for baby to be given the Vitamin K injection. 
IN THE EVENT OF A CAESAREAN
	I am keen to avoid a caesarean, but will of course if a medical need arises. 
	We would ask for Paul to be able to come with me.
	If an emergency caesarean is required I would like to remain awake and request an epidural or spinal block.
	I would like to breastfeed the baby as soon after birth as possible. 
	I would like to hold my baby straight away.
	I do not want baby taken out of theatre before we have held her unless it is an emergency. 
	If my baby needs to go to special care then we would like my husband, Paul, will go with her. 
OUR CONSIDERATIONS
	We would like to follow our birth preference to support a relaxed and natural birth.
	We appreciate that we must be flexible in our choices if things do not evolve in the way we wish. 
	We request that all options are examined and that we are given accurate information.
	We gratefully respect that we are given sufficient time to discuss the proposed course of action. 
	In the event of any emergency situation, then you will have our full co-operation. 
	The safety of our baby and mum is paramount and we do not wish to put either in any danger.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller I've added u! I've tagged myself in the album for baby shower I'm cakes hahaha!! Those are all te photos that were taken!!
Oh samira!!! :hugs: I know my hubby is struggling to get his head round it at the min as well!!! It's hard for them too!!! Last few days I haven't had the energy to get anything done so when he gets in hes been saying oh so u have done nothing today lol I just look at him and say and??!! I hurt!! Yest he said I wasn't with it at all when he came in but then he is struggling to get anything done as well after work!! Other night he fell asleep reading a baby book bless him!!
Oh and I haven't done a birth plan yet I need to get hubby to print of the Nhs one I guess!!
I agree with batty I would have lost it if he had driven drunk!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

WOW your birth plan is fab! so detailed! well today i will take my nhs one to the MW to discuss then when i get back i will do one more like yours!!!!! i cant put mine from nhs onto here it wont let me but il do my own one when i get back and then post it! 

see with the drinking thing...i didnt even know when he got home!! he was acting fine...its just when he got a text on his phone and i saw it and it said "im still fragile" from his mate and i was like eh? whats that mean...and then he said oh we had a few drinks on sunday......grrr! luckily he was only a 2 min drive away but that doesnt make it ok!!!! i dont think he shud be getting pissed at all in these last 4 weeks - il let him off at our shower on sunday as my mum will be there LOL! 

i cant waitfor our shower, be great to see all my friends and its not just a girls thing, fellas are coming too which is nice coz its involving chris! 

so whos started with the RLT?? its not as bad as i expected it to be! i thought it was going to taste rank lol! x


----------



## natalie85

Ahhhh rlt I keep forgetting about that!!! Eak!!! 
Let us know how u get on with mw appoint! I haven't got mine till tues I'm dreading it a bit I will be full term hosp not booked and I gotta tell them I am not using their hospital!!! Could be interesting!! 
I think im gonna say to hubby he is fine to go out with his wrk friends Friday night as a last chance to get pissed.... Prob is I want to go too!!! :0( I don't really know his work friends tho so I think he would rather I didn't go!! :0( 
X


----------



## natalie85

Oh and samira we had a mix of men and women it was lovely!!!! Hubby could do the man thing and do the BBQ (even if it did go wrong hahaha!!) but It meant all girls could bring their partners so everyone was at ease otherwise there would have been a few that wouldn't know anyone!!


----------



## natalie85

Batty your birth plan is amazing!!! So detailed!! How did u know to include everything??


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ahh ! Hospital bags, birth plans, I'm starting to panic! I feel very behind! I'm still trying to finish his room up! :-/ I don't even know where to start with all the other stuff! It makes me nervous so I just put it off! Knowing me I'll be packing my bag on the way out the door bc I've been to busy to do it! ... Eek! 

Samira, I think it's normal to go through what you and chris are, it's a big change (although drinking and driving would have angered me as well.. I just mean distance and bickering) ... We even went through it the first week or so we were married but I was the distant critical one bc I was terrified of the change taking place! Last weekend Jeremy and I seem to be in a fuss over everything and we aren't ever like that ... What we really needed was time together! It reminds you that change is coming but you aren't losing what you have you are adding to it ! Hopefully getting to spend some time together will make you both feel better! And share your fears ... It's easier for us when we both admit we are a bit afraid and nervous even if our fears are for different reasons we can still relate to one another and cling to each other instead of pushing the other away! I've learned /am learning this bc I am the worrier, I am the one who gets distant, I am the one who gets freaked out by change & let's it upset me... I'm the one who would find it easier to run away and hide from change haha, and the one who worries more
about what I'm losing than realizing what I am gaining! Jeremy
has been really great though bc he realized what I went through when we got married & he knows I am terrified a little now, but he doesn't let me run away or push him away, he always pulls me close and let's me know everything is going to be ok & so instead of pushing him away, I lean on him for support & we get closer..... But the biggest thing is having time together so you don't forget how important you are to one another & that you are on this journey together & WHY you are on it ... Bc you love each other! Hang in there things will get better!


----------



## natalie85

Have any of u had random shooting pains down leg?? Doesn't feel like my usual sciatica??


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck with your midwide appointment - let us know how it goes. 

RLT - I keep forgetting to buy it, off out to grab a few bits and bobs so I may have to pop into holland and barrett and grab some finally! 

It's getting exciting with baby showers isn't it! Mine isn't for another month - and we're having girlies and then the men coming to join us later - so that should be nice! It's so weird though as I've never been to one. 

Do you think the birthplan is too much? I'm worried I'm not conveying the right 'tone'. We want it to be just as normal as possible, as least medicalised as possible really. I don't want the midwife to feel we're these people that will not listen to them or ignore medical advice/thinks they know exactly that they will be like...it's just to me having a natural as possible birth is really important and I don't want them to underestimate the research we've done into it all.....


----------



## xsarahbellax

I think your birth plan is perfect Batty  Definitely comes across that the ideal way is xxx, but you realise it may not happen like that for whatever reason, so in case of Plan B you'd prefer it to be handled like this xxxxx.

I haven't started mine yet - my midwife said she'll discuss it with me at my 34 week appointment. Should I have something prepared in advance?


----------



## BattyNora

Thank you! Make me feel better it doesn't come across as aggressive. 

My midwife hasn't mentioned a birth plan yet, but I don't see her next until I'm 35+5, so thought I would. Plus I'm not particularly smitten with her level of care. She's super dismissive and the appointments are literally like a conveyor belt, doesn't even ask you how you are feeling etc. I've actually seen four different midwives, and one student, in my six appointments so far, she gave me the wrong hospital numbers and sent me to the wrong antenatal classes in the wrong county...so I've kind of decided to do things off my own back now. 

Natalie - not had any shooting pains, no. How does it feel different to the sciatica?


----------



## DaretoDream

@ SamiraNChris - I'm so sorry about your hubby being like that. And even if it IS a 2 minute drive, that's where most accidents occur, right around the corner of our homes. I would be very upset. I'm glad you guys are going to go out this weekend and be together i think thats very important!

My Dh has been so busy lately- that i hate it. He comes home from work late after doing all this stuff he's trying to get done and then, goes on the computer for the few hours he's home. last night i got pretty upset because i asked him around 8 ish to turn it off and come and sit and be with me. And he said 'just a second' and then, 945 he finally turns it off. Then he got food and ate that- again leaving me sitting my myself because he was stuffing his face. We've decided to make sure to have NO plans tomorrow when he gets home from work, i'm waiting to see how long he'll be on the computer and how depressed he's going to make me about it. I just hope he realizes when she gets here, there is going to be no sitting on the computer for hours on end.



Love_Krystal said:


> Ahh ! Hospital bags, birth plans, I'm starting to panic! I feel very behind! I'm still trying to finish his room up! :-/ I don't even know where to start with all the other stuff! It makes me nervous so I just put it off! Knowing me I'll be packing my bag on the way out the door bc I've been to busy to do it! ... Eek!

I'm with you! I did do my birth plan, but i don't have bag done, still working on her room- feeling like not much time is left and starting to be slightly overwhelmed about it all.



BattyNora said:


> Do you think the birthplan is too much? I'm worried I'm not conveying the right 'tone'. We want it to be just as normal as possible, as least medicalised as possible really. I don't want the midwife to feel we're these people that will not listen to them or ignore medical advice/thinks they know exactly that they will be like...it's just to me having a natural as possible birth is really important and I don't want them to underestimate the research we've done into it all.....

Hun i thought your birthplan was fantastic! great to read! Will help me with mine i think.


----------



## DaretoDream

As for myself, nothing huge to report- going to my sil's tonight to visit - she has a daughter who is about 19 months so she is getting rid of a bunch of toys and clothes, and wants to give them to us, if we like any of them. So that'll be good- going and looking through things like that. 

My next mw appt is tomorrow- eeeek! I have a small list of questions/concerns i have for them, just things i've been experiencing and so forth. 


other than that, i'm SUPER tired again- absolutely exhausted. Slept til 10, and now want to go back to bed. Considering it actually...


----------



## natalie85

Batty with the sciatica it's like a constant pain that takes a while to wear off like after u had bad cramp at night u feel it next day if that makes sense? And takes a while for u to feel like u can walk properly but with these shooting pains u literally have the shooting pain for 5 secs then it goes again and can walk fine and forget about it till it happens again does that make sense?
Edit: 
Also with the sciatica it goes from hip to calf muscle with the pain I had it was just in thigh! And then the pain in my lady bits was like someone had a stiletto up there and was hitting me with it!! That's best way I can describe that hahaha!!!Oh and that was at a diff time to the shooting pains in leg!!


----------



## natalie85

While I am having a moan about pains...
Here's a list :rofl:
Lower back and hip ache
Bump ache
Feel sick 
My foot hurts from where I was walking and it was rubbing against trainers so think my feet area
Starting to swell 
Neck sore from where I slept funny 
Heartburn has been horrid last 2 days
My thrush is back and horrid too
And I still have this stupid cold :0(
Hmmm I think that's it.... Anyone else feeling poo??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty yours is so detailed!! Im just filling the one out in my maternity notes

Here's mine: 

Name of birth partner: Steve

Pain relief in labour - g&a and pethidine (if I think I need something stronger)

Positions for delivery - will decide at the time

A.R.M (dont know what this is so left blank)

Fetal scalp electrode - if advised too

Episiotomy - no (unless 100% necessary)

Delivery of placenta - would like the injection to speed up placenta delivery

Cutting of cord - Steve would like to cut the cord

Vitamin K - injection 

Breast feed baby - yes

Other wishes - 

Baby placed on me as soon as he's delivered
Steve to be with me at all times (apart from if I need stitches in which he'll stay with the baby)
Vaginal birth unless my life or baby's life is in danger


And then when I'm actually in labour if I think of anything I'll tell them then lol


Batty - I don't do the birth plan until my 36 week check either

Samira - he's probably just a bit scared on how close it all is and the fact he is going to be a dad - no denying that now!! Though that doesn't give him an excuse to drink drive - it's so silly risking his life like that! Steve's last drinking day is Monday and then he can have a beer but not allowed to get drunk!

Natalie - I feel sh*t too!! Had such N easy 30 weeks but now it's hit me! I can't walk around town without feeling like im about to pass out! I've suddenly got the worst lower back pain, my hips feel sore, pelvis feels bruised, tired - it's like my body has decided to just give up!! 

Dare - hope your midwife appt goes well tomorrow :)


----------



## natalie85

Glad not just me!! What a list tho eh!! I didn't mean to go on again :hehe: 
I do feel like a right moaner these days!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: we're all allowed to moan.... we're pregnant and these last few weeks are hardest! You've got the massive bump, baby is pretty much putting on half a lb a week, s/he is getting ready in the pelvis etc etc! 

This is why I don't get how some women go on working etc right up until the end! I wanna be a superwoman! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooh 2000 posts!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

I know I'm working from home most of the time, and my external meetings have been cut down officially - so it doesn't really count - but it's horrible to think I've still got four weeks of official work left, and even then I've got freelance work right up until my due date. Especially how crappy I've been feeling this past week. 

In the next few weeks I have 9 full magazines to finish and sign off, one supplement and two football programme to completely re-design and relay for four actual print runs up to my due date....:happydance:

Ha...what did you day about moaning!!!!!

Natalie - sounds like it could be a nerve - if you're pelvic region is begining to relax a bit more you may have just pinch one. Or, you mentioned you were sleeping funny - it I sleep on my hips funny I'll get shooting pains like you're describing. 

Dare - good thing you and your OH are having a night in together! Make sure you make the most of it - try and get him to wait on you hand a foot as well! x


----------



## natalie85

ahhh i see maybe thats it then ive had a few more shooty pains this eve only when standing up i think maybe over did it as well with the walking!!! that probs didnt help!!!
i wish i was superwoman too charlie!!! but you do a lot better than me cos u are looking after a little one as well!!! i couldnt do that this late on!!! so u are a superwoman!! i am glad a stopped work when i did!!! it was doing me in standing on my feet 8 hours a day!!! wow batty u still working!!!how do u do it? im finding it a struggle to get out of bed :hehe: hoping now we finally have put some curtains up in our bedroom now we might actually get a good nights sleep rather than keep waking up cos its light outside!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww thanks :) :) Steve's finally bucked his ideas up so he's helping me out a lot more.... but that was after a huge amount of tears saying I couldn't cope picking him up and doing everything all the time! So when he's actually off or has hte day off before hte evening etc he really helps me out :) The compromise is he can still go play golf on Tuesdays :haha: 

ooh I'm watching One Born Every Minute USA.... it's making me want him here now! Can't belive in a month some of us might be mummys!!!! :)


----------



## natalie85

aww charlie thats fab that he has bucked his ideas!!! 
i was gonna watch that then forgot what channel is it normally on?
i know its soooooo very mad!!! where has the time gone???


----------



## Mum2miller

Just recieved my proofs in an email from my mat shoot and wanted to share a couple. i Feel a little big in them but then again i am heavily pregnant so its expected :thumbup:. i am really happy with them though, the lady really spent a lot of time making sure i was happy and incorporating the dogs which i really wanted.
 



Attached Files:







267994_10150668998715578_755300577_19182415_1073608_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12









267997_10150668998310578_755300577_19182404_4182165_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11









268357_10150668995995578_755300577_19182352_2060082_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 12









270990_10150668997320578_755300577_19182381_2717526_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12









269861_10150668997205578_755300577_19182379_1343564_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sequeena

I caught some of OBEM too, still not sure I like it lol!


----------



## natalie85

mumtomiller they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love them!!! u look soooo beautiful in them!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

just a few more...
 



Attached Files:







271018_10150668995590578_755300577_19182344_7642056_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









270017_10150668996765578_755300577_19182370_1224831_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









260113_10150668994695578_755300577_19182333_7014486_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8









269115_10150668997500578_755300577_19182384_1500408_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









267384_10150668994610578_755300577_19182331_784755_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - it's on More 4... so you'll probs be able to catch it on 4OD!

Mum - I love the one of you with the blue wrap... in the first lot you posted! All of them are lovely but that one just stands out for some reason! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

sequeena said:


> I caught some of OBEM too, still not sure I like it lol!

This weeks one was a lot better than last weeks!! 

By the way - how's the low fluid thing going? Did you see the consultant??


----------



## Mal

aww those pictures are pretty love the ones with the dogs involved.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mum- love the pictures :) beautiful! 

I dont think DH & I have even one pic together with me pregnant! :-( I need to take some!

Charlie glad Steve is helping you more :) 

We don't have our tv hooked up here yet so I didn't know OBeM was back on! I'll have to look it up online! 

I've been so exhausted today! I worked four hours then napped two to recover lol!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh I also have my weekly non stress test & appt in the morning ... Going to try to haw a talk with dr about how she talks to me & about how I'm not ok with inductions etc ... Praying it goes well!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Mum2miller those pics are beautiful!


----------



## Mum2miller

goodluck talking to the doctor krystal and with your test. 

Just spoke to my doctor about my scan results today and they are now planning delivery on wed the 29th!! 4 days away!!! OMG i am so nervous one about her actually being here and 2 of course about the reason she will be here early. im sure if they were too worried they would just be delivering her now. My doctor always leans on the side of caution so im sure they are doing the right thing i just dont like that there is anything wrong.


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller.... Ahhhhhhhh 4 days!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!
Omg!!!! That's mad!!! I am excited and nervous for u!!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Mumtomiller!!!! WOW!!!! How amazing...four days and you have your baby! You're having a june baby! I've literally just squeeled in my office...whoops! How amazing.


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> Oh I also have my weekly non stress test & appt in the morning ... Going to try to haw a talk with dr about how she talks to me & about how I'm not ok with inductions etc ... Praying it goes well!

good luck!! hope it goes ok!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh mum2miller - 4 days!! You'll be 35 weeks+ so you're pretty much full term!! Oh you must be so excited!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - have you been yet? Not sure what the time is over in the US now? Let us know how you got on :)

Oooh and batty - 6 weeks left!!! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I think we are 6 or 7 hours behind (where I am) it's 7 am here. I'm getting ready now my appt is at 820 but it takes an hour toget there get parked and get up to the office ! I've been rehearsing my speech in the shower.. I'm afraid my BP will def be high today bc I'm already stressed!!! 

Mumtomiller - yaaaaayyy! How exciting!! 4 days!!!! I will be thinking and praying for you!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh 6 hours behind us then! Just practice your breathing in the car lol - lower that bp!! And try not to worry about talking to her! :) 

Good luck!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well the NST was good except my BP bc I'm so nervous/stressed ... Now I'm waiting for my appt and going to talk to her! :-/ ...


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck with the appointment...... maybe mention that you feel so nervous there and thats why your BP raises so much! She might suprise and you and put you at ease!

6 weeks....Whoop!


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Oh I also have my weekly non stress test & appt in the morning ... Going to try to haw a talk with dr about how she talks to me & about how I'm not ok with inductions etc ... Praying it goes well!

wooo hooo good for you going to tell them how you feel about it! that's great! proud of you. And hope it all goes well. You should be done by now- it's 1130ish here in MD so i know you have to be done! Update! pleaaaaase! :)





Mum2miller said:


> goodluck talking to the doctor krystal and with your test.
> 
> Just spoke to my doctor about my scan results today and they are now planning delivery on wed the 29th!! 4 days away!!! OMG i am so nervous one about her actually being here and 2 of course about the reason she will be here early. im sure if they were too worried they would just be delivering her now. My doctor always leans on the side of caution so im sure they are doing the right thing i just dont like that there is anything wrong.

4 days?! Oh my gosh! Talk about surprise! that's just crazy! Are you excited or nervous or what? :hugs: You're gonna do great! Btw, your photos are lovely hun!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

As for me ladies i am also going in for my mw appt today, going to go over the fetal movement chart and so forth, pay in advance for our hospital stay (part of it anyway they are making me do that) and hand in my birth plan. Nervous. very nervous. for some reason i just got super nervous? I don't know why

Also today i found my bbs are leaking- i don't know why but that made me real excited. I was so happy to see SOMETHING from them- being all they've done is grow and be real warm all the time. Bout time they did something. sheeeesh. Gives me hope i'll be ready for bf! how are all of you this lovely day? 

It's HOT here already ! and it's not even noon.


----------



## Love_Krystal

it's 11 am here now ! Everything went well she sat and talk to me for a half hour and explained that a lot of people are scared by details or dot care to hear them or don't understand them ... So she explained everything to me and that she wasn't pushing for an induction or csecttion unless neccesary she was only warning me it was possible! ... She was super nice and I feel much better now! 

Good luck Dare! I hope it goes well!!


----------



## BattyNora

Woohoo Krystal! Sounds like exactly what you needed to hear...sounds like she's alright and I can understand why she wants to let you know as it could be a possibility if something were to change...but it's good she's saying it's just a possibility and not pushing! Happy for you! 

Dare - yay for leaking bbs! Who'd have thought we'd ever get excited over that!


----------



## natalie85

Aww that's fab krystal really happy for u!!!
Dare that's fab news too!! I had a tiny leak months ago and got very paranoid and been wearing pads ever since no idea if they have been leaking much now tho I'm not sure how u would tell!!! Hahaha


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ladies! Glad to know I'm not the only one excited about that! Lol. I feel silly about it yet I can't help being so excited hahhahaha

krystal SO glad ur appt went well!!! That's fab news hun!!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

So glad your appt went well krystal! Congrats on 34 weeks batty 6 weeks to go!! Dare my bbs started leaking 2 nights ago also. I was just laying in my hospital bed fast asleep then all of a sudden my top was soaked, i freaked out a little and called the midwife, i just didnt expect so much so quickly. They havent stopped since then!! Crazy BBS!! heres hoping it will mean feeding will be easier, i was worried having her just past 35 weeks that it may take a while to come in so fingers crossed this is a good sign.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Good luck mum2miller!! So excited for you! I bet Amelia is just beautiful and will be so happy to finally meet you! Look forward to seeing piccys.. All the best 

Xoxo


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy the midwife appt went well! went thought my BP and the only thing i missed was about the vitamin K - if i want it injected or orally to baby. hes not engageed yet but hes still head down which is fab! 

mum to miller you look fantastic!!!!!!!!! they are absolutly stunning!!!! 

I agree with OBEM USA - i dont really like it compared to uk one but il still watch it! still gets me every time i see a baby born :cry:!

MUM TO MILLER - 4 days!!!!!!!!!!! well 3 days now!!!!! our first midsummer baby eeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!! oh wow you must be so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ive got my baby shower tomorrow woooo!!! im so excited! i have no idea whats going on as my friend planned it with my mum n MIL but im still excited! i dont care about gifts, its just gona be amazing to have all of my friends and all of my OH's friends together celebrating our baby!!! its meant to be AMAZING weather here tomorrow too, clear skies, 25 degrees. im not sure how my body will take the heat but it has been so wet and miserable for over a week now, and it is today but tomorrow the sun is shining!!!! yay!!!! 

whats everyones weekend plansies :D xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> So glad your appt went well krystal! Congrats on 34 weeks batty 6 weeks to go!! Dare my bbs started leaking 2 nights ago also. I was just laying in my hospital bed fast asleep then all of a sudden my top was soaked, i freaked out a little and called the midwife, i just didnt expect so much so quickly. They havent stopped since then!! Crazy BBS!! heres hoping it will mean feeding will be easier, i was worried having her just past 35 weeks that it may take a while to come in so fingers crossed this is a good sign.

Fx'd hun! definitely crossed! I think you're going to do just fine- just the fact that they were leaking is awesome right? means something is working right in the bbs dept!!! I think everything is going to go just fine for you love :) I know it!!!! I haven't had mine leak that much- just like a drop and that got me happy and excited but yours sound like they are totally ready for baby!!! :flower:



SamiraNChris said:


> heyyy the midwife appt went well! went thought my BP and the only thing i missed was about the vitamin K - if i want it injected or orally to baby. hes not engageed yet but hes still head down which is fab!
> 
> mum to miller you look fantastic!!!!!!!!! they are absolutly stunning!!!!
> 
> I agree with OBEM USA - i dont really like it compared to uk one but il still watch it! still gets me every time i see a baby born :cry:!
> 
> MUM TO MILLER - 4 days!!!!!!!!!!! well 3 days now!!!!! our first midsummer baby eeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!! oh wow you must be so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ive got my baby shower tomorrow woooo!!! im so excited! i have no idea whats going on as my friend planned it with my mum n MIL but im still excited! i dont care about gifts, its just gona be amazing to have all of my friends and all of my OH's friends together celebrating our baby!!! its meant to be AMAZING weather here tomorrow too, clear skies, 25 degrees. im not sure how my body will take the heat but it has been so wet and miserable for over a week now, and it is today but tomorrow the sun is shining!!!! yay!!!!
> 
> whats everyones weekend plansies :D xx

WOOO HOO on your shower hun!!!!! i hope that all goes great!!!!!! I don't know if i have a shower today or NEXT saturday. someone mentioned it was today and then i just got real confused - because it's supposed to be a surprise. But i just don't like walking into a place and not knowing. DH says it's not today but he is in cahoots with my mom. So, i can't get anything out of him either! 

Planning (if no shower) to swim today at moms and enjoy a nice lunch. 

I JUST got a text message while writing that last sentence- saying 'today is the shower right? At your mom's?" 

So.... i guess it's today. DH still wont' answer me. Telling me no. And he's mad at everyone for saying things like it might be today- I think it is. I just wish he'd freaking answer me so i don't go in there looking ridiculous. So, i'm either having a baby shower today or swimming. Either way, going to moms.

How about the rest of you ladies? Anything exciting?


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> As for me ladies i am also going in for my mw appt today, going to go over the fetal movement chart and so forth, pay in advance for our hospital stay (part of it anyway they are making me do that) and hand in my birth plan. Nervous. very nervous. for some reason i just got super nervous? I don't know why
> 
> Also today i found my bbs are leaking- i don't know why but that made me real excited. I was so happy to see SOMETHING from them- being all they've done is grow and be real warm all the time. Bout time they did something. sheeeesh. Gives me hope i'll be ready for bf! how are all of you this lovely day?
> 
> It's HOT here already ! and it's not even noon.

Yay for milk! :haha: I would be the same, very excited. I'm still yet to leak, but looking forward for when I do, if I do. (Sounds silly I know)


----------



## DaretoDream

lol proud- it's not silly- because i'm right there with you! how exciting to be leaking! HAHAHA. people will think i'm nuts thats why i have to confine in YOU ladies who understand!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow Mum2Miller, how exciting that you get to have your baby in 4 days- I can't wait to hear all about it!!!

My bbs only leaked one time so far, my DH rolled over on me in bed and I guess the pressure made me leak, he thought it was hysterical!

How exciting about your shower Samira, hope you have a lovely time!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, getting ready to go have some hard shells, yummy!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

Yay for your shower Samira hope the weather is good for you! are you having a mixed shower being girls and boys? 

Did you have your shower today dream? it sounds like you are, its dissapointing a few ppl have tried to tell you when its suppose to be a surprise though. I hope either way swimming or shower you have a good day!

As for my wkend plans well im stuck in hospital obviously and very bored, i have chicken pot pie for lunch today. The exciting part of my day is going through the menu and picking what i will have for my next 3 meals. Thats so sad but true. 

TTC what are hard shells?


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Ha ha mum2miller that's so true about the highlight if the day when your in hospital being picking the menu items for the next day lol


----------



## ProudMommy26

DaretoDream said:


> lol proud- it's not silly- because i'm right there with you! how exciting to be leaking! HAHAHA. people will think i'm nuts thats why i have to confine in YOU ladies who understand!

Haha! I'm pretty sure I'm going to scream for joy when I start leaking. I'm getting a little bit of water (sorry tmi) But not actual leaking yet. Fingers crossed!! :)
I don't think I leaked with my last pregnancy and I managed to breastfeed then, so not worrying too much. But would be nice if I had a sign telling me that my body is ready.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies- yes there was a shower! Mom went all out- which was pretty darn amazing if you ask me- and it was small but we all knew each other very well- these were mostly people i had worked with for like 4 &1/2 years- so it was easy and light and i loved it. Best shower i've ever had, or been too personally. And my mom hates showers- but she really had fun with this one. 

I was so shocked at the amount of love that poured out from the guests- one of them being my old boss- i figured she wasn't so happy with me for leaving although i left on good terms with her- but when i quit the new place i took one of her people and they replaced me at the new job. 

But it was great- and then i woke up this am super early :/ and couldn't get back to sleep thinking about the stupid nursery!!! Oh boy. I'm exhausted but can't sleep. So i'm out in the living room sitting here. On my husband's computer- with the cats looking out the back window and trying to be decently quiet. oh boy.


----------



## Mum2miller

im glad you had such a lovely shower dare, sounds like your mum really went all out. Have you not started the nursery?


----------



## DaretoDream

mum I started but there was a fish tank in there that literally took me months to convince dh we needed to get rid of. Because space wasn't really good. Now that it is FINALLY gone- I can begin really working in there. And since the shower.... You can't see much floor so I have a lot to do!!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

is that from all the pressies!! have you got an idea in mind, bought the furniture and what not?


----------



## DaretoDream

mum- yes it's from all the gifts! There is no clear path in the room now. As for the furniture we've had it since february- so we have everything we really need :) crib, changing table, dresser- all together and actually the dresser is FULL of clothes and we have a bunch of diapers and wipes as well. It's just oragnizing that really needs to be done. :) how about you?


----------



## Mum2miller

yeah everything is done, we actually had it all done when i was pregnant with out little boy and ended up just adding a few pink things this time around. However Dh is at home panicing a little or a lot really! we have a very large yard that needed to be done plus putting some doors on rooms and painting the office so he has gone in to crazy mode trying to get it all done this weekend. Everything baby related is done though so whatever else he does will just be a bonus. I cant wait to get home, DH sends me photos all day of him and the dogs and what they are up too, it makes me soo sad to be away from them. 
Does anyone else have dogs that are 100% little babies. My dogs would think they are human and the next time i see them i am going to have my baby. Im worried how they are going to react, anyone else feel like this have idea on how to introduce them??


----------



## DaretoDream

mum- i have 2 cats and one dog. They are ALLLLLL little babies. My schnauzer is actually the head case- he's insane so they actually had told me to put him down because of his anxiety mixed with all his other issues. But he adores children. So, i know once everything is settled, he'll be great but i have to say i'm a bit nervous as well with the intro. I think he'll get it but because of his anxiety/colitis issue i'm afraid he'll make himself sick at first and hard to work with. I expect accidents in the house out of spite (he does that kind of thing) but we are prepared for it. I think being prepared for the worst is the best bet.

My cats- the one will be fine, but the second is a behavioral problem- if she's upset she pees on things, and i'm scared- because if she pees on any baby stuff she's out of here. Peeing on my things is one thing, but my baby's? you're out. but she seems to be doing well with my hormones so i think she'll be ok too.

But you can never really tell- animals are hard to judge sometimes. Everyone is getting a chance- but we know that the dog MIGHT have to go if he becomes too much of an issue- and the cat might have to if she pees on everything in sight. As much as i hate that it's true. 


I know they say you should have like something that smells like a baby and introduce the smell into the house? The one cat loves the smell of the diapers and keeps rolling on them so i'm hopeful she'll be ok with the baby? I've seen it happen where things were fantastic- and i've seen a lot of animals get re-homed. sometimes... unfortunately, it's hit or miss. 

I plan on sitting on the couch with the baby, and letting them come and sniff her. Of course with my husband right there to be able to grab and move them if he needs too. And we'll just have to do it like that. See what happens. Since the baby won't be chasing any of them... i think it should be ok.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww glad you had a lovely shower Dare!!!! :) I bet it was nice to see your mum have a nice time too! :)

I can't really help with the pet thing... but I do know when I was born my mum had 2 dogs and they just let the dogs come and see what seh was doing, and let them smell me/my clothes etc and they just got used to me and apparently one of the dogs would sleep by my cot all night! 

I've had such a lovely weekend! Went to see my mum yesterday as she was taking my brothers, their g/fs, my nan, stepdad and me, Steve & Stephen out for my brother's 21st, so we went to this lovely little place where they live. The chef's even did a 'special menu' just for us so it was really nice and it was lovely to get all my family together, as my Nan lives 4 hours away and she hasn't seen Stephen since he was about 3 months old, and we never really all get together that often! We see each other, but not all at once iykwim! Stephen was so well behaved as well, considering he missed out on his afternoon nap, but when we got home, he was so over-stimulated he refused to go to sleep until 2am!!!!!!! 

Then today, we've just been lazing around as it's been so hot! Apparently it got to 32oC at one point and it's now half 9 and it's still 25oC!!!! OH's work was dead today because of the weather, so he managed to get off at 5, we went out for dinner and at 8pm he's gone in to do a 'beer count' (whatever that is!) so, just chilling out.... moaning on FB about how hot it is! :haha: And I've just been told it's even hotter tomorrow!! ahhhh! Steve's going out for a staff day out, so mil, sil and loads of people I know are all comign from their branches of Toby Carvery and running this one for the day, so I get to sit downstairs, whilst they 'work' (which will be dead) and play with Stephen and I get to eat and drink whatever I want :D 

How's everyone else coping with the hot weather??


----------



## DaretoDream

oh man! No sleep til 2am ?! Overtired!!!! When I was a kid I used toget overtired all the time and I was awful!!!!! My dog gets like that too. He really is like a special needs child- I'm hoping that with everything we've been through (and cleaned up-ick) with all three animals we will be a bit more prepared for our baby.

and here charlie it was actually lovely today! Nice and cool out!!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh btw- does anyone else feel like baby dropped a bit? Terribly uncomfy now. Actually it feels so heavy all the time down there sometimes I think I have to pee and I don't yet. So now I have unnecessary trips to pee now too. Mw said that's probably where the nerve pain in the groin is coming feom too- she thinks she's dropping too.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Ive been having a weird problem lately. I dont remember having this when I was pregnant with my son either. Sometimes ill be sitting on the couch and Ill have this weird sharp tingly pain inside my Hooha. Its like the very bottom of my cervix or something. It really hurts and stifles me for a moment. I cant tell if its from the baby moving or what exactly. I dont go back to DR for another 2 weeks.I just hope im not dialating already.:/
Anyone know what this is??
And congrats on all of your new baby items! I bet a baby shower would be soo fun!

Also yes about the dogs. We have a husky and an american bulldog/boxer mix and OMG they are big babies. Also a bit of advice, when my son was born we had two other dogs, and they were with us for years, but when we brought the baby home, Jealousy struck and bad. They were always very very friendly dogs, but the jealousy issue did cause a problem. If your dog continuously moves away from the baby and avoids eye contact, i suggest just keeping an eye on them. You dont want the baby to get nipped. :) but im sure your dogs will do fine! And good luck on that.
I wish I was farther along, lol. Im ready to meet my little girl.


----------



## natalie85

dare glad u had a lovely shower!!!!
samira i swee on fb u had a lovely shower too!!!
oooh mumtomiller how is hospital food? 
i cant help on the pet front either!!!
wow i am soooooo hot been sweating like a pig all day i hardly have any nice summery clothes :( i figured we would probs have a late summer even wearing a tshirt i feel hot in!!
other than the heat and heartburn i had a lovely weekend!!
eak 37 weeks tomorrow ahhhhhh


----------



## Mal

last week the heat here was so unbearable but we have had alot of bad storms this week so weather has been around 86 degrees and upper 60s at night but its still hot lol.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Dare- glad you had a good shower!
Mum2Miller- I actually started a thread in one of the forums (the multiples one maybe- i forget exactly lol) about introducing the boys to my little princess of a dog lol. My dog is my little baby and always will be.. she is our first child and we love her to bits! she does everything with us and comes everywhere with us.. she is also spoilt rotten!
Anyway.. someone posted on my thread that she was a dog psychologist and she suggested getting DH to bring home a blanket that the baby has been wrapped in at the hospital or some clothing bubs has worn and let the dog sniff it so they kinda know what to expect.. someone also suggested that when you arrive home from hospital. you sstay in the car with baby while DH greets the doggie, then you greet the doggie and DH stays with baby and THEN bring baby in once the dog has had his/her attention.
Thats what we plan to do and then just let our little girl sniff the boys.. i think she will love them to bits and know they are part of the family straight away.. she LOVES babies when we see them playin at the park. and she spent a lot of time around my godson since a young age.

Had a bit of a scare last night... when I layed down to go to bed I had severe stomach pain accross my mid belly.. when i stood up the pain got better but i has Soooooo much pressure down there i thought the babies were gonna fall out!.. managed to get some sleep but this morning twin B seemed like he was being a bit quieter than usual so i called the hosp and they got me to come in for monitoring... he was definitely moving alright ha ha the monitor kept stuffing up coz they were both kicking the sensors so much ha ha... but the doctor was like "you need to take it easy coz you are having a lot of braxton hicks".. I was like huh?? i didnt think id had any.. she said i was having heaps while she was just sitting there with her hand on my stomach.. she even got a second doctor to feel coz she as unsure if it was in fact real contractions... when she showed me what was braxton hicks i realised i have been getting those for months and months and do get a lot of them.. i just never new thats what they were lol

Hope everyone is doing well!

xoxo


----------



## Love_Krystal

So glad you had a lovely shower Dare! Mine isn't until the 17th! Hopefully I won't have a baby before then lol! I am in the same place with getting his room done, his furniture is together but at the in laws house we are waiting on my dad to finish cutting in the carpet then we can put in the closet system and furniture and decorate! My uncle is painting the big craftsman tool sign for his room and I am really excited about that! 

We have a yorkie inside who is like a baby, it's a long story but she isn't house trained for various reasons and actually wears diapers that I change lol it's really terrible trying to break her of it! She is so spoiled! Yorkies are known for their impatience with children so I have spent a LOT of time socializing her with small children and my nephews etc since I got her. Once I was keeping the little boy I used to nanny for, and dog sitting my best friends yorkie who hates kids and her yorkie snapped at the little boy, well when she did my yorkie got between them and snapped at her and barked at her and protected him, so I have high hopes that she will do well with the baby, although I am sure some jealousy will ensue!

Oh Natalie 37 weekksss!!! Eek so close!!!!

I was 35 yesterday!!! I'm getting nervous and excited! This weekend I am not sure if it was bc I was so busy with my brothers wedding and all of our guest and family from
out of town or if it was the dancing/standing on my feet etc, but I realized I am A LOT more uncomfortable & easily exhausted! I don't think he's dropped too low yet although he's been head down for weeks and his head is in my pelvis, but I def feel a lot more weight and pressure from him! And I've just been so exhausted all weekend! ... To the point I wish I could unstrap my belly, take it off, have a nice nap, then put it back lol... I am really ready for him to be here though! 

Mum- are you getting excited? I am so excited for you!!! :) glad your DH is getting everything in order for you! I can't wait to see pics of your LO :) hope the hospital hasn't Been too bad on you! Other than them not letting you sleep!


----------



## Mum2miller

thanks for the advice on the dogs. I have a feeling one of my dogs will be totally obsessed with her and sleep next to her everynight but my little chihuahau will be the jealous one. He has never done anything naughty before and is great with kids but i think he will really feel a difference in his attention so i do worry a little. Hopefully everything will be ok. Also i had that cramp the other day and i think its just baby moving funny on a nerve, i had a scan after and i am not dialated at all so hopeully its the same for you.

Nat - Congrats on 37 weeks nat you are now officially TERM!! not long! I actually like hospital food, apparantly the public food here isnt good and you dont get to choose but im a private patient so i get 4 options every meal plus entree, desert, fruit, juice, cereal and more plus a tea lady with milo and cake 3 times a day so im pretty spoilt, amazingly i have lost weight being in here.

TTC - great advice i will definetly do that next week (crazy saying next week) when we bring her home. My big girl will just be such a big sister to her and very protective she already is with other babies. Being that you are having twins when are they planning on delivery? how many weeks will you be?

Krystal - does she look funny in little diapers?? that made me chuckle not in a mean way just in a cute way. its good she is used to babies, sounds like she will be a good big sister too.

PS sorry for spelling errors, no spell check on here!


----------



## natalie85

awwww wow mutomiller sounds good!!! hmmm cake!!! and u have lost weight??!!
how many days now??


----------



## natalie85

congratulations on your 35 weeks krystal!!


----------



## estar

Hi ladies! We are all getting so close now :) I have been keeping up on the posts for the most part, but never taking the time to reply! I just wanted to say how much I appreciate all of you, and I can't wait till we start off with birth stories! Much love and wishing everyone a happy and safe final few weeks. xoxo


----------



## natalie85

Awwww estar what a lovely post!!!!
Thank u for everything tooooo!!! Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies- i forgot i am 35 weeks as of yesterday too! yeah! Hurrah krystal! We've made it so far! Can't believe it.

Congrats to you Natalie on 37!! 


mum- just curious- are you saying it was a good thing you weren't dilated? I was told it's fantastic if you are dilated before we come in because there is that much less time in the hospital waiting. I'm hoping i'm pretty dilated before i go in!


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations on 35 weeks dare!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Congrats on 35 weeks dare and Krystal.. And Congrats on 37 weeks Natalie! Sorry if I have forgotten anyone..

Mum2miller- I am booked in for a c-section on 2nd of august.. I will be 37+5.. but there is some debate as to whether or not I will actually go that long... 37 weeks is full term for twins but only 50% of twins make it that far so it's likely I will go into labour before my scheduled date.. I can't believe you get to meet your little girl so soon! I can't wait to see pics of the first baby to be born in this board!
Where abouts in aus are you btw? I am in Perth 

Xox


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh girls I can't believe we're all getting so close!!! Just seeing you get to 35 - 37 weeks is so odd considering we've been chatting since FIRST TRI!!!!!

and what's even scarier is by the time I get to full term - Natalie you might already have had your little girl!!! Actually a lot of you might have had you're little ones!!!! :) Cannot wait to see pictures and birth stories!!!!

Ahh the heat here today has been horrible!! Apparently we've been hotter than Miami and Barbados!!!!! I just sat down in the restaurant all day today - they have air con, so I was enjoying that... came back upstairs and it's literally like a sauna in here! ahhhh!! Though tomorrow it's supposed to cool down a lot :) If it's like this in July/August I feel so sorry for all us having to give birth in these temperatures! Maybe it's time to invest in a fan to take to the hospital? :haha:


----------



## Mum2miller

Dare- i guess i was saying that but i dont think i have a normal perspective on pregnancy with my history. For me last time dialting meant labour and that meant my son wouldnt make it (not that i overlly knew that) so in my mind even still this time the idea of labour scares me. For you it would be a great thing fingers crossed. hope it didnt come out wrong? and congrats on 35 weeks!

TTC - i am in brisbane. I didnt realise you were in Aus. There are 2 woman on my floor expecting twins this week. Both are only about 35 weeks though thats why when i saw your c section date i wondered when they were thinking you might habe them. If you go into labour will you still have a c section or go natural? 

That sucks charlie, we are in winter here but its only about 20 ish degrees in the middle of the day and gets down to about 8 in the mornings so its actually really quite nice for us (sorry to rub it in). Our summers here are awful so i can imagine how uncomfortable you are in that heat. hope it gets better today


----------



## natalie85

I can't believe how quick it's gone!!! Feels like yest we were anxiously in 1st tri and were so scared about getting to 12 weeks now I don't know about anyone else I'm now scared about being a mummy!!!! Oh and if people are right I'll be a mummy sooner than in 3weeks time... Wait and see!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

is this like a pshycic prediction? or medical signs saying your going to go into labour soon?


----------



## natalie85

Psychic!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> Dare- i guess i was saying that but i dont think i have a normal perspective on pregnancy with my history. For me last time dialting meant labour and that meant my son wouldnt make it (not that i overlly knew that) so in my mind even still this time the idea of labour scares me. For you it would be a great thing fingers crossed. hope it didnt come out wrong? and congrats on 35 weeks!

Hun it didn't come out wrong at all! was merely comparing notes- i know hospitals and drs and things tell people different things- so i was curious? I don't know what happened with your son- and i think labor in general is a little scary. I mean, i'm more worried about being a mom- but, that's because i'm not really thinking about the labor part yet. I'm sure when i'm there i'll have a panic attack.


----------



## Mal

its getting close for everyone! I am excited and cannot wait. :)


----------



## BattyNora

Just popping on quickly while I have signal in the lovely Cornwall! I decided to sneak away with my parents, brother and his fiance for a week as I'd got ahead with work and I'm so glad I decided to. We are in a cottage that is literally in the middle of a forest..we have to go through unlocking and locking gates to the deer park and sheep field and its so utterly gorgeous!! Missing Paul, my OH, but I think he's enjoying his time alone - realising it may be the last time he really gets to himself before babs comes!! Been getting insane BH the last few days (and sharp cervix pain) but I think its all the walking and her having moved deeper down! Yay, I'm waddling like a penguin already!

Glad to hear everyone is okay, and glad those of you that had them have enjoyed your baby showers! I can't believe how close we all are - it's so mental! 

MUM2MILLER - this will probably be the last time I can get on today/tomorrow (and I'm sure you've got more important things to think about tomorrow!!I!) But I just wanted to say I'm definately thinking of you and can't wait to see pictures of your little baby girl. I hope everything goes 100per cent the way you want it to and you enjoy babies birthday. I can't imagine some of the feelings you're going through but when you get to post that picture of you holding Amelia I hope its everything you imagine and more. Xx


----------



## BattyNora

Just popping on quickly while I have signal in the lovely Cornwall! I decided to sneak away with my parents, brother and his fiance for a week as I'd got ahead with work and I'm so glad I decided to. We are in a cottage that is literally in the middle of a forest..we have to go through unlocking and locking gates to the deer park and sheep field and its so utterly gorgeous!! Missing Paul, my OH, but I think he's enjoying his time alone - realising it may be the last time he really gets to himself before babs comes!! Been getting insane BH the last few days (and sharp cervix pain) but I think its all the walking and her having moved deeper down! Yay, I'm waddling like a penguin already!

Glad to hear everyone is okay, and glad those of you that had them have enjoyed your baby showers! I can't believe how close we all are - it's so mental! 

MUM2MILLER - this will probably be the last time I can get on today/tomorrow (and I'm sure you've got more important things to think about tomorrow!!I!) But I just wanted to say I'm definitely thinking of you and can't wait to see pictures of your little baby girl. I hope everything goes 100per cent the way you want it to and you enjoy babies birthday. I can't imagine some of the feelings you're going through but when you get to post that picture of you holding Amelia I hope its everything you imagine and more. Xx


----------



## natalie85

Have a lovely time batty sounds lovely there!!! Enjoy xx


----------



## mrstacporter9

Batty that sounds wonderful! I hope you enjoy the beauty of everything and relax! Your post made me feel like I was there, lol.

I hope everyone is enjoying their week so far, and getting excited about the time nearing in on us. Yesterday I sat sorting baby clothes and getting the sizes matched up and ready to go. Even tho I got a little bit longer than all of you guys.


----------



## xsarahbellax

TTC DH FIFO said:


> Where abouts in aus are you btw? I am in Perth

Ooooh Perth is my favourite! I spent a year travelling round Australia, starting & ending in Perth. We stayed with friends in Parkwood first (they've now moved to Riverton) & then got an apartment in South Perth with river views, fantastic! I'd soooooo love to go back there one day, show hubby & baby!


----------



## DaretoDream

Woo hoo batty have a great time!!!

And Mum--- This is the big day right?!?! You are the first of us to pop- good luck love thinking about you all day sending healing thoughts and prayers to your body and lots of love to your baby and prayers for a nice easy delivery!!!!!! 

So excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

I am 3/5 engaged.... I'm excited about that but I'm not sure what it means???


----------



## Mum2miller

YAY natalie, dont know what it means either but from my understanding its great!! 

Yes today is the day!! its 3.30 in the morning and i am freaking out! luckily i fell asleep by 10 last night and slept through till about 3 so i got a little sleep. I just cant get back to sleep after the nurse came in and checked on me. So i thought id pop in and write one last time before i have my little girl... 9ish hours to go! im amazed how scared i am, there is probably 100 emotions going through me, obviously excitement but i am worried something will go wrong like last time and its scaring the hell out of me. Im trying to stay positive though and she is being wonderful and moving constantly to re assure me everything is just fine thank gosh. I will update when i get a chance but if one of you lovely ladies see it on FB feel free to update. Ps no one knows she is coming today of my friends so please dont mention on FB till i have announced it. Take care everyone, wish me luck xxxx


----------



## Mal

OOOO So excited for you!!!^^^ I have not been as active on this thread as most but its exciting.


----------



## natalie85

Ahhhhh mumtomiller so excited for u!!! I can't imagine how u must be feeling!!! I noticed on facebook said 33 days to go!! Cant wait to hear updates!!! 9 hours wow!!! I can't believe it!!! 
Thank u I am excited but would love to know how it relates to how much longer etc!!! 
Good luck for today xx


----------



## estar

Mumtomiller so happy and excited for you! You'll be in my thoughts :)
And Natalie 3/5 sounds good to meeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mum2miller

natalie, does my FB say somewhere 33 days to go?? i didnt think i had a ticker of any sout?? interesting... that would have been about right for the due date countdown


----------



## natalie85

ooooh i may have u confused with someone else on here hahaha someone put status as 33days???


----------



## natalie85

yep i checked i was getting u confused with dare hehehe i am blaming preg brain!!!!! hehehe


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh mumtomiller that's so exciting!!!!!! I can't wait to hear! I'll be looking For the announcement and thinking about you and praying for you and your sweet girl!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - hope you're having a lovely time! :)

Ahh mum2miller- good luck :) and I also can't wait to see the update & pictures of you and your little girl! I hope everything goes ok and see you on here when you can get on here! :hugs:

It doesn't quite seem real yet that we're all so close to the end!


----------



## DaretoDream

mum hope you are well!!!!! Thinking of you!!!!!! Lol natalie yeah it's me that has 33 days left :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, just a quick check in. I can't wait to have my new laptop so I can stay more current with all that's going on, there's so much exciting news right now.

I'm about the same, I've been trying to stuff a lot of fun stuff with my son in the final few weeks and I'm exhausting myself. I took him to a petting zoo yesterday and I don't think I ate enough breakfast because the smell made me start vomiting and my feet were so swollen when we got home. Anyhow, I can't believe some of you will be having babies so soon, I can't wait to start seeing birth announcements!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc I'm so sad you were so I'll!!! But think it's great you had a petting zoo trip!! Jealous!! 

as for me today I whacked out and started a serious tidying of the nursery!!! It'll be done soon then I will put up photos.


----------



## Mal

any news MUM??///? Hoping you have a baby in your arms


----------



## jaydalee

Hiya ladies, checking in to see if there are any recent births yet,

Yay, 2 more days till its JULY, then I can say Im in my due month...
Im thinking I might end up in August though, just a feeling. But my DD is my anniversary with OH, so I will be celebrating something either way on that day.

How are we all doing?, Ive been feeling real good, all my pains just stopped,
puzzling but I'm not complaining, I think it was after staying with my parents for a few days and now Im relaxed. 

For the next few weeks I will be doing my Labour dust dance, LOL \\:D/:loopy:\\:D/

Sprinkles all round ladies!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I think she should be having her c section around now since she said about 9 ish hours from the last update! I'm waiting to hear too! It's still Tuesday night here 9:30 pm but Wednesday there!


----------



## jaydalee

where in the world is she? Its Wednesday 2pm here and Im in New Zealand,


----------



## Love_Krystal

Australia


----------



## Mal

its crazy how we are all from so many different parts of the world.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I hope she doesn't mind me updating you - but this has gone on FB

Teagan Ramage
Our precious little miracle Amelia Elizabeth Anne Ramage has arrived weighing exactly 2kg and 46cm. Mum and bub are doing well.


So our first midsummer baby has arrived!!!! :) :) 

Congrats Mum2Miller!!!!


----------



## Mal

oh YAY congrats to Mum


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Awww Congrats to Mum2Miller!! Can't believe our first little bub has arrived!! Can't wait to hear her birth story when she's feeling up to it!


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations mumtomiller so very happy for u!!! Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay congrats mumtomiller :) can't wait to see pictures of beautiful Amelia!!!


----------



## sequeena

mum2miller I am so very happy for you. I hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

woo hoo mum2miller! congrats!!! can't wait to see photos!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Yay Mum2Miller, I'm so happy for you!!!! I can't wait to see pictures, and can anyone convert to pounds for me, I have no idea how big little Amelia is!


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Yay Mum2Miller, I'm so happy for you!!!! I can't wait to see pictures, and can anyone convert to pounds for me, I have no idea how big little Amelia is!

4lbs 6.5 oz 
Xx


----------



## mrstacporter9

OMG congrats mum2miller! I bet shes precious!


----------



## Mal

oh my sooo little. congrats okay whos next lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks Natalie- she's so little!!!!


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Thanks Natalie- she's so little!!!!

I know as soon as I saw the weight I had to convert it to see!! Bless her!!! All good things come in small packages as I think the saying goes!!!


----------



## natalie85

19 days to go for me!!! Eak!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay Natalie :) :) it's gonna go sooooo quick :)


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Yay Natalie :) :) it's gonna go sooooo quick :)

i know!! the last 4/5 weeks have flown past!!!! will go even quicker if im early like everyone reckons i will be!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

yay Natalie! That's really soon! I bet it flys by! 

Dare & I have 32 days!! (fingers crossed I'll go sooner though .. Whew Ive about had it with being pregnant lol I want to meet my little man!!)


----------



## sequeena

The last few weeks really do seem to be flying by so fast, before we know it our babies will be here! :dance:


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> yay Natalie! That's really soon! I bet it flys by!
> 
> Dare & I have 32 days!! (fingers crossed I'll go sooner though .. Whew Ive about had it with being pregnant lol I want to meet my little man!!)

i know it really has gone very quickly since moving!!! i really am wondering if i will be early like people keep saying!!! :shrug:


----------



## DaretoDream

anyone making guesses as to when they are gonna pop?


----------



## natalie85

i've had anything rangeing from 1 more week to 2 more weeks!!! :S


----------



## mrstacporter9

Im so glad that the weeks are flying by for you guys. Lately I feel like I am at a stand still. I feel like the days are dragging by. Ive been so bored out of my mind, im running out of things to do. Picked up a crib and changing table today so got that out of the way and still need to get a few more things, but for the most part we have everything that we need.
After you ladies reassured me that breastfeeding shouldnt be a problem for me and I did some more research I found out that I didnt have true inverted nipples at all. :) thankful for that, But any suggestions for good breast pumps? Do I even need a breast pump? I could use some insight from any ladies that breastfed or plan on it. No one in my immediate family breastfed so, I can't exactly ask anyone for tips and or pointers, lol.

I hope everyone here in the US are staying cool and out of this horrible heat. I know here in the south, The sun is cooking!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I don't know how much longer it's going to be but I'm ready! I am so over it! Haha ... Seriously though I think he has dropped some the past couple days bc he has his head buried inside my hip cavity (not in my girl part yet though) and my
belly/his body is much lower. I can breathe easily even when laying flat. He isn't moving as much which alarms me some but Ive read it's normal when they start dropping .... I keep a check on him & we have a dr appt Friday. I can't see my belly button anymore bc my belly has changed shape and looks different. I hoping it's a good sign! I think she will check me Friday, I doubt anything much is going on but at least she can tell me if he is dropping and stuff ... 

I'm hoping he comes a week early or maybe 10 days ... My baby shower is the 17th & my parents will be out of town the 8-16 so I am hoping he doesn't decide to come then bc I want my momma there! On a good note 9 shifts left at work unless I decide to keep going! One more tomorrow and then 2 more weeks at 4 days each! I can't wait! I worked 3 1/2 hours today came home and took an hour and a half nap and have stayed in bed ever since resting bc his head is hurting my
hips so bad!!! 

Maybe you will go early Natalie! And that sweet baby will be here soon!! Has ur MW checked u at all to see if there is any progression? When do they do that there? 

Mrstacporter9, u can get a pump if u want to use one, they usually don't recommend it til the baby is used to the breast for about 2 weeks, so there is no "nipple confusion" ... You can look up or contact the lactation consultant in your hospital (your dr will be able to tell you who and they will automatically come see you when the baby is born if you are trying to breastfeed.) also the la leche league is another breastfeeding community support group you can google :) I'm a little nervous hoping bf works out too but there should be plenty of support even without close friends or family :)


----------



## Mal

Im hoping I will during my 37th week. I am sooo tired of being pregnant, I mean i love feeling my baby but I wanna feel her outside lol


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone, thank you for all the kind thoughts. We are doing really well!! she is smaller than expected but doing great. she was in a humidicrib overnight but we are going down at 3 this afternoon (1.30 now) to move her into a normal open cot like any other new born YAY. she has a feeding tube and we were told she prob wont breastfeed being so little and 35 weeks but this morning when i went down for a cuddle she was trying to get to my breast so we tried and it was instant! she knew exactly what she was doing and went for it. It was so amazing to watch. She is sp precious hardly ever cries except for when her nappy needs changing, i could just cuddle her for hours. i will put a pic up after we swap cribs this afternoon. xx thanks again for all the kind thoughts xxxx


----------



## BattyNora

So happy for you mum and glad Amelia is doing so well! How amazing that she made her own way to the breast - sounds like you have one determined girlie on your hands!


----------



## natalie85

Awww krystal sounds like he is dropping which sounds right on track for u!!!
I'm not booked in to see the mw till I am 39+1 even she said if u make that far if not I will see u at home with baby!!! Really made me wonder if people know something I don't haha but she didn't do any internal checks!! She said the pains I've been feeling there could be dilating or baby pushing down or on a nerve so I don't really know if I'm progressing much in that area!!! Thinking on it now I should have asked her to check!!!

Ahhh I wish I could sleep through dh snoring!!! He sounds like a horse at the min so I've got up for a little bit and just had a bit of diarreeah (sorry if tmi!!!) it's weird cos I keep wondering if it's the start of things happening like the clear out I think I keep looking too much into it!! Need to stop thinking like this hahaha!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller that's such fantastic news I am soooooo happy for u!! That's so brilliant she has taken straight to feeding!! :D xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww she's gonna like her food then! I know some prem babies before 37 weeks struggle with feeding but te fact she was latching on is amazing - bet you're so proud of her!!


:haha: Natalie the midwife said that to me at 38 weeks! And then I had Stephen at 39+3 so I didn't see her again!! I'm starting to get the impression you'd like her here earlier than your DD :)

I hope this one comes at about 37 weeks - but the amount of pressure pains like all around my belly and pelvis area, the intense braxton hicks I've been getting lately and this weird stinging feeling when he pushes down is starting to make me worry he'll be sooner! I've heard by a few people having two so close together could lead to early delivery! I'll ask the midwife on Tuesday if I should be worried about what I'm feeling :shrug: oh and it didn't help the woman on the tesco checkou said "are you going to the hospital today?" I was like nooooo I still have 5.5 weeks to go and she replied "nope will be much sooner than that". Well Urm thanks?! Lol 

Anyone else wondering who'll be next saying they have had their baby?! I can't wait to find out :)


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I think it's where I've had so many comments now I am expecting her to be early at the min I'm not fussed when she comes but if she had any sense it would be this week while the in laws are away hahaha


----------



## Mum2miller

Miss Amelia Ramage :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mia 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









mia.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natalie85

Awww mumtomiller she is just sooooooo beautiful!!!!! 
Awwww xxx

How are u feeling???


----------



## mrstacporter9

omg shes gorgous!!!! Im proud of you momma and you have a very very precious little girl. :)


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

I can feel the excitement building as you all wait to welcome your gorgeous babies to the world.

For the ladies worried about breastfeeding I'd say relax, enjoy and try to stick it out. Some of you might find it really hard going in the first few days but, if you can, try not to quit - even if you feel under pressure to do so. Baby will tell you if s/he's not getting enough. 

I really struggled and baby was poorly when he was born which didn't help but I stuck with it and he breastfed exclusively for 4m until I returned to work when he was mixed fed. He finally came off the breast himself at 11m when he had a heavy cold. 

Sometimes baby doesn't take to breastfeeding and that's not a failure on your part. I know you are all going to be the best mommies possible and you will make the right decision for your baby.

Wishing you all happy healthy babies and super speedy births.

Pip x

PS: Nat, for what it's worth I don't think you'll make it to 39w either!!!


----------



## estar

Mupmtomiller she is precious! so happy for you :)


----------



## natalie85

Awww thanks pip!!! Lovely advice there on bf!!! How are u doing??? 
I don't think i will either!! Been feeling very odd today!! Not long now till we find out if she will be early!!! Place your bets hehehe!!!! Xx


----------



## Mum2miller

im doing ok, struggling with BF. its amazing how emotional it makes you. i feel so awful that i dont have enough for her. i guess it is only just 24 hours. How long does it normally take for milk to come in? i have had 7ml last night then 3 again last night and 3 during the day today but it doesnt seem to be increasing??


----------



## natalie85

Awww must be tough, I'm not sure how long it takes to kick in! Had u had much in way of leaking before u gave birth? Try not to upset yourself over it sweetie!! Can u try pumping to see if that gets things moving along a bit? Xx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Aww mum2miller she is so beautiful! I just wanna cuddle her!!

As far as breastfeeding, I'm sure it takes a while to get the hang of it and get your supply up.. Remember it's 'supply on demand' so the more you try the more you'll produce... Does your hospital offer a lactation consultant? Maybe see if you can set up a one on one visit from her to give you some support?

I'm sure your doing much better than you think you are tho!

Congratulations again on your precious little bundle! Did you had a cesarean? How did you find that experience?


----------



## mrstacporter9

Mumtomiller, when I had my son, and I wasnt BF it took about 2-4 days to really have engorged breasts, so i wouldnt worry. Thats what scares me about BF this time as well, Im so afraid that she wont be getting enough milk at each meal, but from what I understand is that they need very very little for a bit until your milk fully comes in.

Stay calm as possible and enjoy your baby! Im so thrilled for you!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mum2miller said:


> im doing ok, struggling with BF. its amazing how emotional it makes you. i feel so awful that i dont have enough for her. i guess it is only just 24 hours. How long does it normally take for milk to come in? i have had 7ml last night then 3 again last night and 3 during the day today but it doesnt seem to be increasing??

They told us it could take 3-5 days for our milk to come in. So the stuff in the beginning- the colostrum is it? that is still VERY important. And i know i'll be stressing really bad at that time too- and by that time you can tell us all how it's done. :haha: :) your baby is gorgeous btw!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Any of u lost any plug and describe for me I'm wondering if I lost a little today!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I don't think i have. They say you'll KNOW when it happens. They keep telling me all this stuff that we'll KNOW when it happens. I think they just don't have answers.


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies,

Just quickly popping in< i just had a scan and baby is measuring 38.2 weeks while I am only 35.5 weeks. Gynea is sending me for a 4 hour Glutoce test tomorrow because she thinks I might have gestational diabetes.

Im scared, is this bad? I am too scared to google. Am I going to have a huge baby?

We dont have any history of diabetes in our family and my BMI is fine for my weight and height?


----------



## natalie85

Hmmm I wonder if was a bit of plug been feeling weird all day :-S my appetite gone too just tried eating dinner but it's just made me feel very sick ahhh feel awful sick dizzy out of breath ahhh


----------



## sequeena

mum2miller she is absolutely gorgeous :flower:


----------



## natalie85

Oh tanasha I had the gtt but cos I'm overweight, and history of it in family!! 
I'm not too sure on it all ask krystal as she has it and would be best person on here to ask!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies - hope everyone is well! 

Mum2Miller - Amelia is gorgeous. Try not to get too stressed about the breastfeeding, we were told between 3-5 days for the milk to come in, and that the first feeds of colustrum are so nutrient-rich they're brilliant even If that's all you manage. 

I really think baby has dropped lower, the pressure down there has got intense and (tmi) I'm definately swollen! Cornwall hills equals VERY intense braxton hicks! I actually got very concerned today...was getting them (along with backache) every ten minutes and they've been getting pretty strong! I've spent most of the day sitting and rocking side to side to get comfortable, but got super worried as hubby is at home 340 miles away!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, Mum2Miller- Amelia is beautiful and just like everyone else says, your milk won't come in for a few days but your colostrum is really important! Just remember that her little tummy is like the size of a thimble so you don't need to produce alot to keep her well fed! The more you nurse the more you'll make!

I'm really hoping this little guy comes early (like a week maybe) because they told me I"ll have to have a c-section if I go past my due date because I had a c-section with my 1st and this baby is measuring big. I was really hoping for a vaginal delivery this time so I'm saying my prayers for an early delivery. I have been feeling sooo tired lately, thank heavens my LO naps, because I've been napping with him. I can barely eat because I get full and sickly feeling if I eat too much, but I'm starving all the time. I can't wait to start looking for signs of labor, but so far none for me!


----------



## natalie85

TTC I can't eat meals either now feel sick if I do so I'm just gonna have to eat little and often!!!
I'm driving myself slightly insane (well more insane :rofl: ) looking for labour signs!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just quickly popping in< i just had a scan and baby is measuring 38.2 weeks while I am only 35.5 weeks. Gynea is sending me for a 4 hour Glutoce test tomorrow because she thinks I might have gestational diabetes.
> 
> Im scared, is this bad? I am too scared to google. Am I going to have a huge baby?
> 
> We dont have any history of diabetes in our family and my BMI is fine for my weight and height?

My cousin had gestational diabetes- and the baby still was able to be delivered vaginally, i think the baby was like 8 lbs or something. 

My immediate family has no history of diabetes- but they made me take that stupid gtt- in the states they do it no matter what. 

It's not bad as long as it's managed i've understood- i think you still might be just fine with the size of the baby. Just get through the gtt- don't stress yourself, and we'll see what happens after that right? no use getting all stressed if we don't even know yet. 




BattyNora said:


> I really think baby has dropped lower, the pressure down there has got intense and (tmi) I'm definately swollen! Cornwall hills equals VERY intense braxton hicks! I actually got very concerned today...was getting them (along with backache) every ten minutes and they've been getting pretty strong! I've spent most of the day sitting and rocking side to side to get comfortable, but got super worried as hubby is at home 340 miles away!

Hey hun- i've been having the serious pressure down there too- and i have some serious braxton hicks too. They told me, if they are really bad, lay on the left side and drink lots of water because sometimes it can loosen you up a bit (false labor). Try doing that at least- will be thinking of you!



TTCNumbertwo said:


> I'm really hoping this little guy comes early (like a week maybe) because they told me I"ll have to have a c-section if I go past my due date because I had a c-section with my 1st and this baby is measuring big. I was really hoping for a vaginal delivery this time so I'm saying my prayers for an early delivery. I have been feeling sooo tired lately, thank heavens my LO naps, because I've been napping with him. I can barely eat because I get full and sickly feeling if I eat too much, but I'm starving all the time. I can't wait to start looking for signs of labor, but so far none for me!

Really hope he comes early too then- i would hate having to have a C-Section!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

As for me, went to the dog park today with my boy- and it was just me and a friend and her tiny dog too. So we sectioned off an area and relaxed. there was NO one there. Finally some lady shows up with her dog- who is very big (my dog gets scared of big dogs) - told US to move (because there was shade where we were and less shade where she was- but where she wanted us to go there was NO SHADE). She stayed only 20 minutes- we were there 2 hours. I said 'NO i'm pregnant i'm not sitting up there in the sun it's too hot! up there!' and she was angry because she got there and no one would do what she wanted. It was ridiculous. Seriously? there is no one here, you are not the boss of the dog park, you need to back off. the nerve of some people. And she had a child so she had to know the heat is uncomfy when you are pregnant- and she wanted me to go sit in the hot sun?! I'll fight you lady!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Tanasha it's no big deal ... They can scare you with all sorts of things but first off, the ultrasound/scan can be off by 2 whole pounds (1 kg) either way ... All u can do is try to keep your blood sugar steady and controlled. My baby was measuring 6 lbs at 34 weeks which is a 38 week measurement and put him at about 9 lbs ,.. They will do another u/s the 15th when I am 38 weeks to check again. If he still looks big they may induce so that I do not end up with a csection bc he gets too large ... They want u to be able to do it vaginally here in the states. At 35 weeks there isn't much you can do to change things other than not load up on sweets and carbs ... Baby could have low sugars when born but breastfeeding and skin to skin contact usually remedies it quickly! Don't worry baby is prob fine whether u have it or not! Is you oh/dh a big guy? Were either of u bigger babies? That could have to do with it too ... And the measurements could be way off so no worries! 

Mum- she's gorgeous! Hang in there with the bf-ing ! They say the colostrum made by mothers of premature babies is even richer and provides even more immune support for her so don't worry about the amount just give her all you can, every bit helps! Your body knows what it's doing! Hang in there!


----------



## Mal

that baby is adorable congrats MUM! 



So I have had a really off day today, went to bed at 4am(seems to be the norm as of late) Woke at 7am and normally i fall back asleep but had to pee really bad. Woke up at 1130-1145 ish to crampnig turned out to be gas. So then a little while later I get some more cramping and was like oka I gotta poo but my tumy was hard. SOooo I have been to poo 2 or 3 times. 

Left about 1230 to go get the OH work check and got hom around 245 b 3 I was back in bed and I am so uncomfortable. Normally it feels good to lay on my back and today it hruts sooo bad, I have to lay on my left side only. I try my right side but baby has decided tha she wants to squeesh herself into my rib cage and be on that side, my bump looks rather lumpsided. 


Soooo I feel like I have done a mIllion ab crunches as my stomach feel sSOOOOo sore, my back hurts, and I started getting period like cramps and headaches and DEF no appetite but I made myself eat.

I just ugh... she needs to wait a little longer. I dont know wha I am doing lol


----------



## mrstacporter9

Ladies, the plug will look like snot. It can be greenish/yellowish, clear and possibly have streaks of pink in it- No real blood tho. Sometimes, women dont even KNOW that they have lost their plug. You may not see it in the toilet, on the toilet paper, or it may be like mine was with my son, Sometimes it thins out gradually and nothing really "falls" out, it just dissipates.


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have my 36 week dr appt tomorrow ... I think she will check me and do the strep B Swab = not fun = they swab your bum & girly bits to make sure you aren't a strep B carrier ... Ugh .. Kinda glad DH isn't going with me! Then another non stress test! ... Hoping she will at least tell me he has dropped some ..that's about all I expect!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Tanasha- on aus they make everyone have the GTT at 28 weeks. If you have gestational diabetes it can be controlled with diet and as soon as the baby is born the diabetes usually disappears again. They just worry that baby will be big coz that's what GD does, but my friend had GD and although her bub was 10lb 3oz. She hve birth vaginally without any pain relief!! Ouch! Lol but my point is.. Don't worry about the test.. Like someone else said, the growth scan measurements can be off by quite a bit an even if the GTT come back pos it's easily managed and I'm sure they'd let you try give birth vaginally.

Natalie- at antenatal the other night they told us that the mucus plug looks like snot that can be clear, green, yellow or blood stained/ streaked and that it can come out in little bits or as a big clump.. How you feeling now? 

We had our second antenatal class a couple of days ago.. It was good because this one covered pain relief and cesareans too (as you know I am having a cesarean). I got a bit upset at one point tho... I asked a question that was specifically relating to twins and everyone started starring at us and whispering things like 'Omg twins' like it was the worst thing in the world! Make me feel like I was a freak! I wanted to leave but I'm glad we didnt because we got to go on a tour of the ward and stuff and seen the 'feeding room' and the room where we take the babies to bath and stuff.. Made it seem to real!

Hope everyone is well! Xoxo


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Oh and Natalie- the midwife also said that the mucus plug can come out as much as 2 weeks before actually going into labour xoxo


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh Krystal - I don't think we get the Step B test done routinely here....? Hope it goes ok... though I don't envy you having swobs of everything down there :haha: :) 

and TTC - DOn't let their reactions upset you! They were probably more shocked - I'd take it as a compliment that you don't look like you're carrying twins! :) 

I've been getting horrible pains yesterday and sort of this morning! I was gonna phone the labour ward last night but I felt stupid incase it wasn't anything at all! Steve got really annoyed at me cause I was in pain and refused to call and then that got into an argument - I know it was my fault but at the same time I just don't wanna be laughed at. Then the stupid sod kept me up all night cause he fell asleep at 9pm... so wondered why he was awake at 5am! So am proper tired today! Think me and the LO are just gonna chill out at home all day and do nothing! Hopefully he naps for longer than 30 minutes today too :haha:

What's everyone else got planned for today??


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> I have my 36 week dr appt tomorrow ... I think she will check me and do the strep B Swab = not fun = they swab your bum & girly bits to make sure you aren't a strep B carrier ... Ugh .. Kinda glad DH isn't going with me! Then another non stress test! ... Hoping she will at least tell me he has dropped some ..that's about all I expect!


ewwww i have mine next friday. That's my 36 week visit (even though it's like 2 days from being 37 weeks they still say it's a 36 one.) Not looking forward to the swabs.... 



TTC DH FIFO said:


> Oh and Natalie- the midwife also said that the mucus plug can come out as much as 2 weeks before actually going into labour xoxo

My midwife said it can come out like a month before labor sometimes? I think my midwives are whacked. compared to what you guys keep hearing!



CharlieKeys said:


> I've been getting horrible pains yesterday and sort of this morning! I was gonna phone the labour ward last night but I felt stupid incase it wasn't anything at all! Steve got really annoyed at me cause I was in pain and refused to call and then that got into an argument - I know it was my fault but at the same time I just don't wanna be laughed at. Then the stupid sod kept me up all night cause he fell asleep at 9pm... so wondered why he was awake at 5am! So am proper tired today! Think me and the LO are just gonna chill out at home all day and do nothing! Hopefully he naps for longer than 30 minutes today too :haha:
> 
> What's everyone else got planned for today??

LOL you sound like me! Dh would be so mad if i hadn't called- however if it were HIM he'd never call either. We get mad at each other because we are both so darn stubborn.

Today i am relaxing- doing a bit of laundry- friend is visiting for a bit, and then working on the nursery. BUT i banned myself from doing too much because of my sciatic nerve that hurts like HEEEEELLL right now and my back isn't so great either.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

OH man, I forgot about the Strep B test, will they do an internal too? I have my 36 week appt. next week and I don't remember!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

So the appt went good and the swab was nothing they deny touch my bum whoever said that lied and they just swabbed the very outside of my girl part, I barely felt it touch me .... Yes at mine they did an internal... Wasn't very comfortable ... I felt like she was sticking her arm in there trying to pull the baby out lol ...but I was not dilated any yet., but was about 30 % effaced (thinned out) so that was good she said I was right on track! My BP was good since I talked to her last week I wasn't stressed this week! The non stress test was good too he was super active! So another good week!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- my mw told me they swab the bum too. So it's not a lie- I go for that next friday. They don't do internals at mine either so I won't know how anything is going in there :(


----------



## natalie85

TTC I know day before I moved I was at 33weeks I had a load of greenie stuff like what ive been losing over last couple days only little bits coming out and only once a day hahaha!!!
I can't believe how quick this week has gone!!! 
Anyone doing anything nice This weekend? We have nothing planned which is lovely!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

:( I'm sorry dare, maybe it depends on ur dr/mw.... They just touch the outside so maybe it won't be too bad. My dr didn't though. Mw are illegal in Alabama. But I've heard a lot of midwives are against internals bc they don't feel like it's necessary or does any good & that it poses a risk albeit extremely low, of infection.... But Dr's usually do, do them.


----------



## Mum2miller

thank you everyone for the BFing advice, i havent had a chance to have a good read through but i will when i do get a chance. AFM we are doing well, Amelia is on 24 mls a feed now and today i was able to express enough in one go for a whole feed YAY!! the earlier ones i was getting only about 7 mls but it seems everday to just be increasing. She will hopefully be out of the humidicrib tomorrow but still in hospital for a little while yet while she puts on some more weight. heres another pic of my baby girl...
 



Attached Files:







mia 3.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









mia4.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









mia5.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









mia6.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## natalie85

Awww mum she is soooo beautiful!!! 
That's fab news u produced enough for her!!! Just takes a few days I guess for milk to come through!!! And fab news she will be out of the humidicrib!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww mum she is gorgeous! Who does she look like - you or her daddy? Any news when you can take her home? Also with BF - it's about perserverance, I got to day 5 and was like 'I'm not producing enough' and he 'won't latch on properly' and with some pressure from other people I gave up and started FF... which at the time was the right decision for me and Stephen as we were both getting so wound up at every feed. But, I am really determined to BF this time. Just perserve and don't place a lot of pressure on yourself - if you watch tv shows where mum's BF they make it seem so easy, but when there was a thing on over here about BFing, they showed you how hard it actually is. The most natural thing in the world is one of the hardest things to do! 

Natalie - STOP looking out for signs lol.... you're going to drive yourself insane! :haha: I bet you'll be overdue just because she's going to be stubborn! 

DAre - hope your swab goes ok too! What exactly is Strep B?

Has anyone else been really emotional? I can't stop crying! and it's not just a few tears but full on hysterical crying! Steve just keeps laughing at me when I'm doing it but that makes it worse! :haha: It is funny... just not at the time!

I'm out tonight! Steve's staying in and babysitting for me!! :happydance: and I'm just going back to Essex for a meal out with a couple of friends! (the friends that haven't 'given up on me' as I've been pregnant twice! And the ones who expect me to make all the effort even though I'm the one with a 9 month old and 8 months pregnant!) So hopefully, should be good to get out and relax a bit! :) Though it will be weird leaving Steve on his own with him! He's already going on about Stephen staying up late :dohh: But on the plus side.... I get chicken fajitas!!! :D 

Anyone else got plans for tonight? :flower:


----------



## Mum2miller

Thank you natalie, it will be nice but even better when she can come home. Hopefully by the end of next week but i dont want to get my hopes up just yet. They said they will have a fairly good idea how she is doing after the next 48 hours because they lose some weight in the first few days and a sign of how they are doing is when they start putting it back on so fingers crossed she does well. 

thanks charlie, i managed to get enough for 3 whole feeds through out the day today so i am stoked with that. Im really hoping it will just keep improving, its so true though that it is suppose to be the most natural thing but the stress and emotion that comes with it is insane. My husband was ready to shoot me after my crazy emotions on the first 2 days. He was eating strawberries 2 loud and i told him off lol (funny in hindesight not at the time), i finally gave in and just had a good cry about how i was feeling. Everytime he would ask when i was expressing "how are you going?" i felt like he was pressuring me, when really he was trying to be supportive its just such an emotional experience! I understand why so many switch to formula and will no longer judge anyone for doing so!! Also i think she looks like both of us in different ways but more my husband. She is tall and skinny like him with long legs and more has facial features, deff my nose but.


----------



## natalie85

Aww mum that's fair enough they want to keep her in, as frustrating as u must find it!! But will be so nice once she starts getting that weight on, from the photos she looks like she has a lovely weight all in proportion!! Will u be staying in with her and both go home together? Xx

Charlie happy 35 weeks!!! Have a lovely time tonight!!! How are your pains now? Ahhh Ive been good today not been looking out for anything just been relaxing I only had one panic last night that I hadn't had a pedicure and didn't want people seeing my horrid feet all painted now tho hehe!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Still getting them! :( It's the stitch like ones that are the worst! I literally am in agony but I have my 36 week appt on Tuesday so I'll ask then! Someone said it's probably him stretching out more - but This belly can't get any bigger! 

And I'm sure when you're giving birth.... the last thing they'll all be looking at is your feet ;) Oh and you can STILL reach your toes?!?


----------



## natalie85

ahhh not long till your appointment then which is cool!!! 
i can its not the easiest i hope baby comes before they need re doing though!!! they are a bit messy in places!!!!
ahhhh just been tescos was a nightmare!!!!!!!! dh gave up and sat in the car leaving me to finish the shop :(


----------



## DaretoDream

@ mum- Gorgeous hun!!! she is absolutely adorable!




Love_Krystal said:


> :( I'm sorry dare, maybe it depends on ur dr/mw.... They just touch the outside so maybe it won't be too bad. My dr didn't though. Mw are illegal in Alabama. But I've heard a lot of midwives are against internals bc they don't feel like it's necessary or does any good & that it poses a risk albeit extremely low, of infection.... But Dr's usually do, do them.

Hun don't be sorry!!! sheesh! nothing to be sorry for :) if i sounded rude- I apologize- didn't mean it! was typing on my cell- not so easy. Yeah they said in our hospital drs AND mws do not do internals until you are actually there in labor? :shrug: sounds good to me, i don't want anyone up my hoo ( :haha: ) unless absolutely necessary. 





CharlieKeys said:


> Dare - hope your swab goes ok too! What exactly is Strep B?
> 
> Has anyone else been really emotional? I can't stop crying! and it's not just a few tears but full on hysterical crying! Steve just keeps laughing at me when I'm doing it but that makes it worse! :haha: It is funny... just not at the time!
> 
> I'm out tonight! Steve's staying in and babysitting for me!! :happydance: and I'm just going back to Essex for a meal out with a couple of friends! (the friends that haven't 'given up on me' as I've been pregnant twice! And the ones who expect me to make all the effort even though I'm the one with a 9 month old and 8 months pregnant!) So hopefully, should be good to get out and relax a bit! :) Though it will be weird leaving Steve on his own with him! He's already going on about Stephen staying up late :dohh: But on the plus side.... I get chicken fajitas!!! :D
> 
> Anyone else got plans for tonight? :flower:

Hey love i grabbed my paper real quick to tell you:

"Group B streptococcus is a type of bacteria that is found in the bladder, bowel, and reproductive tract in up to 40% of pregnant women. GBS is most often found in the vagina, the rectum, and the urine. Having GBS does not usually pose a danger to a woman's health. However, babies born to women with GBS will get sick, it is the most common cause of serious newborn infection. Approximately 8000 babies in the US get this infection each year. 

Babies who become infected can have early or late infections. Early infections occur within the first 7 days after birth and are thought to result from an infection obtained during the birth process. Early infections can cause inflammation of the baby's blood, lungs, brain, or spinal cord. This can have serious results. Of babies with early disease, 15% or more die. late infections occur after the first 7 days of life. Late infections can also cause serious illnesses, the most common of which is meningitis. Babies with late infections are less likely to die than those with early infections."

Hope that helps charlie!!!

AFM- i have nothing planned for this afternoon! just finished the nursery today!!! very happy about that!!! Tomorrow we have a lunch with Dh's family, and then monday a cookout with mine. Looking forward to relaxing today, proud of getting it all finished!


----------



## DaretoDream

wanted to share with you guys!
 



Attached Files:







nursery-complete-001.gif
File size: 139.7 KB
Views: 4









nursery-complete-007.gif
File size: 136 KB
Views: 1









nursery-complete-011.gif
File size: 120.4 KB
Views: 2









nursery-complete-014.gif
File size: 125.6 KB
Views: 2









nursery-complete-017.gif
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DaretoDream

only lets you upload 5 photos at a time. here are 2 more. :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery-complete-023.gif
File size: 146.5 KB
Views: 1









nursery-complete-026.gif
File size: 146.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natalie85

dare your nursery looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks natalie :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

Dare I love the nursery pics! Very beautiful!

Ugh, Ive been so sore the past few days. And tired as all get out. Its so scorching hot where Im at, that it makes breathing even harder than It already is. :( Im getting anxious for these last few weeks to fly by.


----------



## Mum2miller

gorgeous pics of your nursery dare!


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> ahhh not long till your appointment then which is cool!!!
> i can its not the easiest i hope baby comes before they need re doing though!!! they are a bit messy in places!!!!
> ahhhh just been tescos was a nightmare!!!!!!!! dh gave up and sat in the car leaving me to finish the shop :(

Ahhh you must of been in tescos at exactly the same time as me! I was hopin someone would take pity on the heavily pregnant me and open up A till but no luck!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - your nursery is lovely!! I love your cot too!! :)

So I had my meal out and I'm so full that I can't get comfortable :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie did you see my post about the strep b??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh yes sorry forgot to say thank you for the info! 40% is a really high percentage!! I wonder why they don't routinely check for it In the UK? I'm gonna ask the midwife on tues!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I was in there at like 4.30-6!!!! Took me ages going round as didn't know where anything was and people were just stopping in the aisles was driving me mad!!! No one would move out my way till I started barging my way through!!! Haha
By time I got to tills they were quite empty!! No comments about being preg though!!!!
Glad u had a good night prop yourself with cushions to get comfy!!
Xx


----------



## natalie85

Oh mrstacporter I hope it cools down for u!! After early part of this week can totally sympathise!!! X


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum, Amelia just looks perfect, glad things are going well!
Krystal, glad your appt went well, i have no idea if my ob will do an internal or not, im hoping not.
Dare, your nursery looks awesome, just waiting for baby!

I just got home from a 4th cookout, i was way too hot and tired to stay up for fireworks, i guess ill just listen to them from my couch, ha ha. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Lol, i totally agree with the hottness and tiredness. Hubby thought it would be a good Idea to go to our local flea market and just walk around killing time... It was like over 100 degrees F out there. I was so hot and my 2 year old was so hot. I finally told him we couldnt take it anymore. Lol. I wanted to find the nearest cold body of water and act like a big dog and just go lay in it.

Im glad you had fun cookouts to enjoy. We were gonna cook steaks out tonight, but we kinda forgot to lay them out, lol. So we have postponed our fireworks until tomorrow night. I wish that we had family nearby so we could celebrate with them, but they are all in different states.


----------



## jaydalee

Hi ladies, just wanted to celebrate making it to "full term" today, 
I am 37 weeks, and excited. It is 6.23pm sunday 3rd Of july, had dinner and getting ready 2 relax 4 the night.
Hope we are all well, cant wait to hear news on more LO's.....


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Here in aus they routinely screen every woman for strep b (GBS) at 36 weeks.. I had mine done early coz of the twin factor.. Here they don't see it as a big deal, they just give you intavenous antibiotics in labour as a propholaxis. I was positive for GBS but was told that coz I'm having a cesear it doesn't affect babies at all... If my waters break before however I have to go straight in because the infection can travel up to the bubs..
Charlie- I kinda remember from Uni... Reading that some countries or even states in aus don't routinely test women for GBS because it is a bacteria that 'comes and goes' so even if you test negative, if tested a few weeks later you could actually be positive and it just not have been there at the time you were tested... If that makes sense lol that's why here they usually test at 36 weeks because testing any earlier may miss it.. Bit once it's been identified they treat you as if you are always positive even tho it might not be there when the time actually comes to give birth... Hope I explained that ok..

I am very very over being pregnant now! I'm convinced in gonna have the biggest twins in history! I can barely walk.. Only time I get any relief is in the bath but then getting out it such a hassle I'm not sure if the 20 minutes of relief is worth it! My belly seriously looks like I'm about to tip over... These Braxton hicks are so intense at times too I start to wonder if I am actually in labour!.. I want them to stay in for as long as possible and I know I have 4 weeks left at the most but I just needed to whinge! I think I'm just so so tired coz I'm too sore to sleep at night.. Hope everyone else is coping with the last weeks of torture lol.. 

Xoxo


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations on 37 weeks jaydalee!!!
Aww TTC sorry u are so uncomfortable!!! I have days where I struggle carrying one baby I can't imagine what it's like carrying 2!!!! I hope the next 4weeks go quickly for u!!! I must admit I don't think I've really had braxton hicks.... If I have I haven't really noticed them!! I'm wondering cos I was big pre preg maybe my fat cushions them?? Hahaha


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Dare the nursery looks great! Will look better with a cute little bundle in it he he...
Mum2miller Amelia is just beautiful.. Brings a tear to my eye when I look at your pics! You must be very proud!

Natalie- I didnt think I had had Braxton hicks until last week a doctor was feeling my tummy and was like 'can u not feel that' and I Was like yeh but that happens everyday multiple times and has for months and months. The doctor was unsure if they were BH or real contractions because of how strong they felt.. But they didn't hurt too much until this week.. 

Another growth scan tomorrow to see how the babies are growing! Please be still on a steady growth pattern twinkles!!

I bet your getting excited now Natalie! You might very well be the next to have your baby in your arms! Xoxo


----------



## natalie85

oh really hmmmm thats interesting!!! last time midwife said that to me was when she was checking heartbeat and baby was kickimg away and she said cant u feel that and i couldnt!!! i wonder if has anything to do with anterior placenta?
good luck with your scan tomorrow!! must be amazing seeing your babies in such a late stage!!!! 
oooo crikey am i next??? 
xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nat - your full term week has gone SO QUICK!! starting to get a bit jealous now :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ttc - how regular do you get scans? And what week on average are twins delivered?


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Nat - your full term week has gone SO QUICK!! starting to get a bit jealous now :haha:

I know!!!! I can't believe how quick this week has gone!!! I'm starting to get nervous now!! Hope I make a good mummy!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal and I are 36 weeks today!!! 

congrats to you at full term!!! (cant read the name on my cell :( )


----------



## natalie85

Ooooh congratulations on 36 weeks dare and
Krystal!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay on reaching full term Jaydalee!!! And Krystal and Dare - yay on 36 weeks (ONE MORE WEEK FOR YOU BOTH!!! :D)

and Natalie - of course you're going to make a good mummy!!! :) :)


----------



## natalie85

Thanks Charlie I hope so!!!! Xx


----------



## BattyNora

Woohoo - congrats on 36 weeks Dare and Krystal!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just out of interest..... does anyone know how accurate gender scans are? :)


----------



## BattyNora

I thought they were generally thought of about 99 per cent? It's something that can, but rarely does happen.

Hubby made me laugh today - he was surprised to learn that 37 weeks is classed as full term and has decided we're having lots of sex and hot curries because he wants to meet baby girl early! Bless him. I did have to let him know that we're more likely to see her at 42 weeks - he didn't seem quite so happy at that one!


----------



## natalie85

My friend got told she was having a girl brought everything for a girl only to give birth to a boy!!!! But she was a really big girl weight apparently plays a factor if they get scan wrong!!! When u had the scan did they show u boy bits? I worry cos I don't think they showed me the 3 lines to say girl... They just did the potty shot and Said there it's a girl no sign of boy bits!!! My bro in law is convinced its a boy I've always thought from day one it's a girl so I hope my instincts are right!!! Will soon find out though eh!!! Hahaha


----------



## natalie85

Awww batty that's made me laugh!!! My hubby not said anything like that hahaha


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats on all those milestones ladies! I really hope the gender scans are right, but I keep getting nervous about it, I'm having my second boy, but this pregnancy has been SOO different from my first that I keep thinking I really hope the gender scan wasn't wrong!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Congrats on all the 36 and 37 weeks milestones!!
Natalie I'm sure your gonna be a wonderful mother! I think we all have that fear!
Charlie- I get growth and well being scans every 2 weeks since 28 weeks. They are like the 19 week anatomy scan every time.. Very reassuring but also very scary! They use the measurements to estimate a weight and then the measurements are plotted on a growth chart and they can see if the boys growth is increasing at the right rate, and if their weight is around about the same as each other. They are allowed to be 10% different but anymore than that they look at getting them out pretty quick because it means one of the placentas has started to calcify and the body would grow better outside the womb (my go I new none of that 9 months ago! Lol)

Full term for twins is 37 weeks but they reckon only 50% actually make it that far. I am really happy I have made it this far so far and really hope they will stay put until 37 weeks! Although this morning twin 2's head is so far under my ribs I just vomited from the pain.. Any ideas on how to move him? Not a lot of room now!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> Just out of interest..... does anyone know how accurate gender scans are? :)

I think i heard like 80%. But it's always hard with a girl anyway i heard. More accurate if they say it's a boy.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy 4th July US ladies :)

Aww batty!! He's keen :) - he does realise that means stinky nappy changes and night feeds right? ;) nah it's actually lovely seeing men so interested and excited in their babies! :)

I'm starting to doubt if H is a boy now! So many people have said I look like im carrying a girl, my friend's toddler said I was silly for calling a girl Henry and now I'm starting to wonder if it was a willy we saw as another friend said it could have been cord! I think I know he's a boy but when I first found out I was getting girl vibes and was surprised when they said boy - especially as this pregnancy is SOOO different to my last one! :shrug: oh well not long until i find out :)

Ttc - I'd say jump up and down but I don't want you going into labour :haha: is it constant movement? Like when twin 1 stops, twin 2 starts?


----------



## natalie85

Happy 4th of July ladies!!!!!
I had a weird night I dreamt I had the bloody show and waters broke but then I woke up in a lot if pain down there and lower bump lasted about 90 secs but that was about 20mins ago and nothing since just feel a bit sick wasn't expecting that!!! 
Thanks TTC!!! I do hope so I know dh gonna make a fab dad I just worry hehe
Also sorry have no idea on how u can move them other than hearing bouncing on a birthing ball??


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Well just got back from growth and well being scan.. Apparently twin 2 has done a complete flip and turned upside down (even tho we were told that would be impossible at this stage with twins lol).. The boys are measuring about 2kg each with only 50grams between them which is such good news! So what I thought was a head in my ribs was actually feet and sometimes a butt lol.. The ultrasound tech said his feet were actually underneath my ribs and she kept saying 'you poor thing no
Wonder your uncomfortable' lol... Was strange actually, the ultrasound tech said that she was a twin born at 33 weeks and her and her brother are both grown up now and healthy as.. 
I woke up in the worst mood today coz of this pain but throughout he day 4 different people have commented on 'how well you look for carrying twins' which made me feel good again he he... I am really starting to worry that they won't stay put tho.. I don't want my babies taken away from me as soon as there born.. And I DEFINATELY don't want them to make their appearance before DH gets back from
Work.. He is home in 9 days and stays home for 9 weeks :) so they just have to stay put for 9 days pls!!

Charlie- I have heard that of they say it's a boy then they are like 99% right but if they say a girl there's a higher chance it's actually a boy and they just missed the parts.. But it has been known to happen! Wouldn't that be a surprise lol.. Maybe just buy neutral colours from now on in case! I think our motherly intuition is worth a lot! I still maintain that i had an inckling we were having twins (even think had no reason to think that coz
No family history etc) and then I just new they were both boys. Will be interesting to see!

Natalie- maybe your dreams are trying to prepare you! 

I cannot wait to start seeing more pics as our babies enter the world! I bet they are all just as beautiful as Amelia too!


----------



## BattyNora

TTC - Glad your scan went well and the boys are looking good. Fingers crossed they'll stay put for dad!!! 

Natalie - don't worry yourself about being a good mother. You're a lovely lady and will do your best for your baby girl when she gets here. You're not going to be a bad mother at all, and will be surpised how much you just "take to it", I'm sure! 

Happy 4th July all our US girles!!!! :D 

Can I be really cheeky and ask you girls opinions on my name shortlist so far? We aren't choosing a name before she's here, but the plan was to have 5-10 favourites that we agree on. The thing it though, we have entirely different tastes in names...so I've been through an entire book, picked out everything that I thought I liked, then let him go through it crossing out anything he really didn't like.. then I went back through it taking anything off that I changed my mind about....below is what I have left...what do you think (there is quite a few atm!!). I've been getting so upset recently because we've been looking but can't agree and there isn't that 'one name'...I thought I'd fall in love with one! 

Abby
Addison
Amber
Annabel
Aveline
Callie
Charlotte
Emilie
Erin
Eva
Evie
Hallie
Maddison
Macey
Megan
Morgan
Neve


----------



## natalie85

Love annabel but probs cos my nieces name, love Evie, Megan really nice too Maddison cute too and of course Charlotte!!! I'm not much help all beautiful names!!! 
Aww thank u I feel there's a lot of pressure on me to be a good mummy cos everyone keeps saying what a good mummy I will be so just worry what if im not!! 
Xx


----------



## natalie85

Ooooo macey cute too!!!
For us it was hubby who said the name I loved it straight away then I picked the middle name!! Xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty, you have alot of names on there I really like, but I think Charlotte is my favorite! Picking a name is so hard, I was pretty sure we'd be calling this child baby brother forever!!! TTC- glad your scan went well, I can't imagine how uncomforatable you are, I have feet under my ribs too and it takes your breath away sometimes, at least I only have one in there! Happy 4th everyone, going to another cookout today!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I'd def say Charlotte too ;) 

Otherwise, I LOVE Evie!!! :) ooh and Amber's really pretty too! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

nat - as long as you're a happy mummy and your baby is happy too - what more can you ask for? There's so much pressure out there to do things in certain ways or you're frowned upon etc which sometimes ISN'T the right thing for you or your baby. You have to go with what feels right and ignore all the 'mummy-pressure' out there.


----------



## DaretoDream

oh i like annabel! :) so cute! :) I had also liked isabel and wanted to use that but DH hated it. :( so no isabel for me. 

can't believe it's not that longer now and that we're going to start having babies here! 

I hope we can all stick together here after babies come too- so that we can help each other out. What do you think?


----------



## BattyNora

Oh thank goodness..chatting with people over the last few days so many people have really "told me off" for the kind of names I like, starting to feel I'm going to have to get defensive when we name her/no one else will like her name! 

I just need to see what hubby thinks...all but one of those names he's said no to in the last month or so, so we'll see! 

Nat - I think we're all quite nervous about it, especially us first timers. I have to admit I think I'll be staying with you girlies for advise and support and avoiding the baby forum on here! I get that raising your child is going to be an emotive subject - but it seems so aggressive and judgemental on those boards I know I'd just end up feeling I was doing wrong! I didn't see your post as I was posting Dare - but DEFINATELY. I've loved having you ladies through this and I know i'd feel happy/comfortable asking you for help of advise when babies here, knowing I wouldn't get judged!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'll be sticking around! Sometimes it can get a bit judgemental in Baby club but that's because everyone has their own opinions on how to raise their baby and sometimes it can get a bit heated - especially on things like BFvsFF and weaning. But like I said you need to follow your instincts - mummy tends to always know best :)

I'm just back from Labour and Delivery - they still don't know what the pain is but as it wasn't happening when I was in there (typical!) there's not much they can do apart from tell me to take paracetamol. They had me hooked up to a monitor as my BP, my Pulse and Henry's HR was really high, but after half an hour, my BP had gone down, and apparently the high HRs could be to do with the pain I'm feeling and it's my body's way of dealing with it! One midwife wrote that his head was free and then the consultant who came in to talk to me said that his head was all the way down and he's ready to go :shrug: hoping it's the latter :haha: The period pains I got a few there but they weren't registering as contractions - but they bloody feel like them! They also found white blood cells in my urine and it's been sent off to get tested and I'll get that back in a couple of days! Glad I did go in in the end as I got reassurance that he's alright in there and they were so lovely - didn't feel stupid at all :D BUT, the consultant told me my bump was a 'lovely size' and looks like a 'girl' bump :dohh: 

How's everyone elses day been? :)


----------



## natalie85

Oh yeah Definatly u ladies are all so fantastic and advice is amazing so if u don't mind I would love to stick around on here!!!!

Ahh Batty I can't believe people have said anything bad about your name choices they are all beautiful!!! Maybe it'll be a case for u both when u meet your baby u will just know then!!! I wouldn't worry too much!!!

Charlie just a thought it isn't like a hernia? Or where muscles hadn't recovered from Stephen and they have stretched more?
Xx


----------



## BattyNora

Glad to know you're alright Charlie - maybe it's just henry really burying in deep!


----------



## Mum2miller

Super annoyed right now!!! On mynphone so sorry for the one sided post but I need to vent or I'm gonna yell at my baby nurse!! It's 2.57 am, as of 3 Amelia would have exclusively breast fed for 24 hours with no top tube feed required... So what does my baby nurse decide to do while I leave for a 1 hour sleep at 1? Tube feed her at 1.40!!! She fed at 12 wasn't due till 3 but because she cried for a few mins she fed her!! I have a specific not saying I am happy to be phoned if she is unsettled but NO she decided instead to f up her routine and what's worse is she needs to show exclusive bf for 24 hours before she can come home and this idiot messes all my hard work up!!! Then goes u looked tired I didn't want to bother you!! Ahh I'm tired cause I'm stuck in a hospital wanting to take me baby home and doing my best to be here without fail every 3 hours so she can go home and u f it up with and hour to go!!! Thankyou for nothing!!! Ok rant over


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh they didn't mention a hernia - would have thought they'd have felt something.... do you get hernia's on the side? :shrug: ? OOoh and I just went for a wee and I've started losing my plug! As much as I'd love to meet him, I'd rather it be in a week and a half lol!

Batty - your baby your names! As soon as you meet her you'll know which one suits her best :) Ignore all the negative people out there, it's not their baby!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mum2miller said:


> Super annoyed right now!!! On mynphone so sorry for the one sided post but I need to vent or I'm gonna yell at my baby nurse!! It's 2.57 am, as of 3 Amelia would have exclusively breast fed for 24 hours with no top tube feed required... So what does my baby nurse decide to do while I leave for a 1 hour sleep at 1? Tube feed her at 1.40!!! She fed at 12 wasn't due till 3 but because she cried for a few mins she fed her!! I have a specific not saying I am happy to be phoned if she is unsettled but NO she decided instead to f up her routine and what's worse is she needs to show exclusive bf for 24 hours before she can come home and this idiot messes all my hard work up!!! Then goes u looked tired I didn't want to bother you!! Ahh I'm tired cause I'm stuck in a hospital wanting to take me baby home and doing my best to be here without fail every 3 hours so she can go home and u f it up with and hour to go!!! Thankyou for nothing!!! Ok rant over

Stupid woman!!!! Is there anyone higher up you can complain too?? That must be so frustrating for you especially as you were so close to showing that she can BF exclusively for 24 hours :( :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Awww mumtomiller I am so sorry to hear that!!! Like Charlie said is there anyone u can complain to? Make sure they know u did not authorise her to do this and against your wishes as u were feeding her yourself!!!

Charlie I think hernias can be to either side of your bellybutton only reason I thought of it cos my friend has An 18month old and is preg again and has found out she has 2 hernias they picked up on it in early pregnancy so may have been easier to diagnose with out baby bump in the way!?! How far to the sides are your pains? Oooo losing plug!!! What colour? Haha I have to ask!! Did u lose much?? 

Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's only little bits and it's the snot green colour! Losing it the same way as last time, little bits each time :haha:

It's right on the side of my abdomen... sort of where my hip bone is but a bit higher up?


----------



## BattyNora

Hubby has compiled his list...and insisted I put it on here as it would be fair. So, here is his list....you'll probably notice our lack of overlap, and how different our tastes are! 

Kayla
Kara
Ruby
Peyton
Leah
Alexia
Kiera
Abby
Isobel (Izzy)
Laura
Haley


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> It's only little bits and it's the snot green colour! Losing it the same way as last time, little bits each time :haha:
> 
> It's right on the side of my abdomen... sort of where my hip bone is but a bit higher up?

ahhhh thats what i had at 33 weeks!!! but i had quite a big bit then few days ago just little bits but seems to have stopped again!!!

hmmm could be ask tomorrow at your appointment if it could be?!!!
xx


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Hubby has compiled his list...and insisted I put it on here as it would be fair. So, here is his list....you'll probably notice our lack of overlap, and how different our tastes are!
> 
> Kayla
> Kara
> Ruby
> Peyton
> Leah
> Alexia
> Kiera
> Abby
> Isobel (Izzy)
> Laura
> Haley

hmmm out of these i like kayla, leah, abby, isobel and haley!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Personally, I prefer your list but I do like off his

Keira and Isobel :)


----------



## DaretoDream

isabel and kayla!

mum- I am so sorry about ur nurse!!! That sucks!!! I would call and tell the dr asap what that idiot did!!! And make sure to cry when you talk to her. Might just work!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh mum - just seen your post about your nurse! What an idiot, I'd have gone absolutely mental at her. I can't believe she has pushed back when you can take Amelia home. Although - well done you for getting that far so quickly, sounds like baby girl is a strong one!!! :-D


----------



## natalie85

Think I am noticing bh now.... Where top of bump tightens? Also back ache??!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Batty- Ooh I love love love Addison.. You don't here it a lot but it's such a beautiful name..

Mum2miller- :( I would have been so annoyed if I was you! I would mention it to someone.. I bet all you wanna do is take that little girl home and if that nurse has pushed that back for you then she should definitely be held accountable.. Who knows how many other people this has happened to... Hope your doing well otherwise... Oh and well done with the feeding! Sounds like a strong little
Bubba feeding so well!

Xox


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Natalie- the dr told me that if you put your hand on the top of your bump you can feel BH so sounds like it to me! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> Think I am noticing bh now.... Where top of bump tightens? Also back ache??!!

My BH are all where I get period pains, but I've been told BHs are usually above the belly button :shrug: ooh and I think back ache with he contractions are more to do with labour than BHs (but I might be wrong !)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - have you noticed that we're on the last box now of the tickers!!!?? :)


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am noticing bh now.... Where top of bump tightens? Also back ache??!!
> 
> My BH are all where I get period pains, but I've been told BHs are usually above the belly button :shrug: ooh and I think back ache with he contractions are more to do with labour than BHs (but I might be wrong !)Click to expand...

Oh really!!! Cos been having those period type pains for a while haha I didn't think anything of it just thought maybe muscles stretching haha!!!
I've heard backache is a labour thingy too but didn't amount to anything yet think body just prepping itself!!! Naughty madam keeps poking (or punching!!!) my bladder!!!! Can't stop going to the toilet!!!! Usually as soon as I get comfy hahaha!!!! 
Xx


----------



## BattyNora

CharlieKeys said:


> Batty - have you noticed that we're on the last box now of the tickers!!!?? :)

So we are!!! How mental! I've started getting all panicky now! 



natalie85 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am noticing bh now.... Where top of bump tightens? Also back ache??!!
> 
> My BH are all where I get period pains, but I've been told BHs are usually above the belly button :shrug: ooh and I think back ache with he contractions are more to do with labour than BHs (but I might be wrong !)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really!!! Cos been having those period type pains for a while haha I didn't think anything of it just thought maybe muscles stretching haha!!!
> I've heard backache is a labour thingy too but didn't amount to anything yet think body just prepping itself!!! Naughty madam keeps poking (or punching!!!) my bladder!!!! Can't stop going to the toilet!!!! Usually as soon as I get comfy hahaha!!!!
> XxClick to expand...

Really?? All my last couple of days BH have been belly button height or lower..and blooming heck they hurt. Since about 10 last night they've been accompanied by ridiculuous back pain...I like to think my pain threshold is high but I hardly slept last night. Hubby has now banned me from driving because I had to pull over to the side of the road yesterday coming home from drinks with friends because I had a massive one and didn't want to be behind the wheel!!! 

I'm thinking the backache is just because I tense up when the BH take me by surprise!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd keep an eye out ladies! I think the above belly button is a load of tosh then by the sounds of it!

Also if you're contractions wake you up then that's supposed to be the real thing as BHs are meant to not be "painful" - whoever said that clearly has never had a BH in their life :haha:


----------



## BattyNora

Well Mr Hicks was an idiot then wasn't he! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: clearly !!! Typical bloke comment really ;)


----------



## BattyNora

Reading through my Natal Hypnotherapy book it's amazing how all the comments along the lines of "labour should not be a painful process" come from males! While I agree with the sentiments in context of the book, it's still like you wouldn't say that if you had an orange coming out of the end of your penis!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: ha ha!! That's why women give birth cause we all know in reality men wouldn't be able to handle the pain threshold as well as us ladies ;)


----------



## natalie85

Haha so funny!!! Last night the tightenings I had didn't hurt the back ache was sore but nothing more than that, but what I had the other morn that did hurt!!!! Ah well she will come when she is ready!!! The in laws are away weds-sun morn so if she has sense.... Haha!!!!
My days it's sooooo hot today!! I'm told it's meant to cool down after tmw!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Ladies, I went into preterm labor yesterday. :( luckily they stopped it. I was having what I thought were just braxton hicks. I was having them close together but they were still irregular. It caused me to start dialating.- BARLEY but still did none the less. They were not braxton hicks they were the real thing and they werent really hurting. Just alot oof pressure. So if any of your braxton hicks stick around for what you think is TOO long, please go get checked. I was having them for 4 hours.. One was 9 mins apart, then 4, then 1, then back to 4, etc, etc. So even irregular ones are still regular if they are real close like that. Thankfully I got shots of terbutuline to stop the contractions and One of my steriod shots. I go back in tonight to get another at 9:30. ALSO i had a positive firbronectin test that says ill go into labor within the next two weeks. Im so scared shes gonna come sooo early. :( They didnt put me on bed rest, they said to just come home and rest a bit. So I guess im not restricted in any activity. 

Anyone experience anything similar? I need advice. Also my military hospital isnt equipped to take care of infants younger than 34 weeks, so she needs to stay in until next week at least. How much thought should I put into that fobronectin test???

They also told me that my uterus was WAY back in there, so when 3 different drs. throughout the night checked me they felt like they were reaching there arms up to my neck. Im sore today. :/ I feel like I had the baby last night im so sore.
Im still a little crampy tday but thank god no contractions.


----------



## BattyNora

Mrsporter - so glad you're okay and they managed to stop the contractions for now. 

Regarding the gibronectin - I just read this on wiki - "it is an inconclusive result. A positive result can indicate that a woman will go into preterm labor soon, but she may not go into labor for weeks. When the fFN test is negative, the result is a better predictor." 

To me it means that while it can be an indicator - it's more of a conclusive test for you NOT going into labour. 

I know this is so, so easier said than done, but try not to worry too much and relax as much as you can. Even if she does decide to come in the next few weeks mum2miller's Amelia have shown us how strong little babs can be!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Thank You batty..


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrstacporter - I can't imagine how scared you must have felt/feeling but even if she is born at 34/35 weeks she's going to have such s good chance of only being in hospital a little while and the care out there nowadays is amazing! You're not that far off full term either! I hope she holds on for a while yet :) and relax as much as you can! Batty's right look how well little Amelia is doing - baby's are resilient


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> Think I am noticing bh now.... Where top of bump tightens? Also back ache??!!

Yeah the top of the bump tightens- and some people it does hurt a little bit but shouldn't really hurt very much. I've gotten some uterine cramping lately- not with any tightening but i'm also getting tightening of the WHOLE bump which aches a bit. enough to make me stop and not want to really move. But if you are getting backaches- if they are low down, sounds more consistent with a real contraction? but honestly that's just what i've heard, i obviously can't speak from experience.

I am worried because when mom was having me- her contractions didn't hurt- she didn't know. Someone had to tell her that's what they were- so i'm afraid i'll start going into labor and not know!




mrstacporter9 said:


> Ladies, I went into preterm labor yesterday. :( luckily they stopped it. I was having what I thought were just braxton hicks. I was having them close together but they were still irregular. It caused me to start dialating.- BARLEY but still did none the less. They were not braxton hicks they were the real thing and they werent really hurting. Just alot oof pressure. So if any of your braxton hicks stick around for what you think is TOO long, please go get checked. I was having them for 4 hours.. One was 9 mins apart, then 4, then 1, then back to 4, etc, etc. So even irregular ones are still regular if they are real close like that. Thankfully I got shots of terbutuline to stop the contractions and One of my steriod shots. I go back in tonight to get another at 9:30. ALSO i had a positive firbronectin test that says ill go into labor within the next two weeks. Im so scared shes gonna come sooo early. :( They didnt put me on bed rest, they said to just come home and rest a bit. So I guess im not restricted in any activity.
> 
> Anyone experience anything similar? I need advice. Also my military hospital isnt equipped to take care of infants younger than 34 weeks, so she needs to stay in until next week at least. How much thought should I put into that fobronectin test???
> 
> They also told me that my uterus was WAY back in there, so when 3 different drs. throughout the night checked me they felt like they were reaching there arms up to my neck. Im sore today. :/ I feel like I had the baby last night im so sore.
> Im still a little crampy tday but thank god no contractions.

Ok i had a friend 2 years ago this coming september- who was going preterm- she rushed out of work to the drs, and they fixed her too- stopped them. And scared the crap out of her telling her that her test said she'd be having him pre-term. WELL next thing you know after that little scare- October 20 something came around and they had to induce her anyway because he wasn't coming out and she didn't feel like waiting anymore. 

So please, try not to worry TOO much ok? These tests... and the scaring that they do... well i just think some of it is a load of crap. will be thinking of you either way.


----------



## DaretoDream

AFM i have my strep b thing on friday- not looking forward to all of that. And my sil was due to come over today and swim (she's not really my favorite person but this is me reaching out trying to be nice) and i get a message from her this morning telling me she invited our other sil- and her daughter along. Is that ok? 

I don't really care but seriously? It's my house you'd THINK they'd have talked to me first before inviting other people. And only the first guest is free- so i told her flat out that's fine but they have to figure out who is going to be paying. Because i'm not. Our condo allows one free guest. 

I guess i shouldn't feel annoyed but... i am.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Thank you all for your input. Ive had three contractions already today, but nothing to go back in over- besides I have to go back in tonight anyways for my other steriod shot- OUCH- >.< I feel a little better about that stupid test now. What is the freaking point of that damn thing anyways? I mean I know what it tests for and such, but if it basically doesnt provide any definant answers why must they do them?? I was asking questions left and right because instead of them coming straight in and telling me what they were gonna give me, they just said " were giving you meds to stop the contractions." Im like-- Ok, and what medicine is that? What does it do? and whats the side effects? etc. Although I have to admit they were all VERY awesome and had wonderful bedside manners. But still, I was just shocked that I was actually needing to be seen, I figured i would go in for them to say- "Oh its just false labor, go home and relax- And instead it was, "different."

Anyways thanks again and Im feeling a little more confident. It was just a shock. I hadnt over exerted myself of anything and didnt really "Know" what could have caused it. Guess baby is ready to see her family, lol. BTW if any of you are wondering, My Little girl was doing absolutly fine and her heart rate stayed perfect even when mine shot up to 140 bpm. She stayed very active and was as happy as a lark. lol. That reassured me. And Yes baby ameila is doing wonderfully and I am so happy for mumtomiller. :) Im sure she had her little freak out tho at the beginning. lol 

I felt kinda ripped off cause I have planned this labor and delivery to be better than my last. Of course my little 6lb 9 oz son can out with shoulder dystocia and got stuck it was so terrifying that i was trying to do everything possible to make this L&D better. But now I cant see my midwifes that I sooooo wanted to and im put at even Higher risk now. Yippe-not.
Ugh sorry needed to vent. Thanks for listening. lol


----------



## DaretoDream

aw hun I'm glad you get to vent and feel better because you don't need the added stress. I just started feeling awful- really bad hot flashes- so bad that I was literally sweating. Still feeling very warm... And I know it's just me because the animals are acting fine. 

just... Really could go back to bed


----------



## mrstacporter9

Dare you sound like your not feeling very well. I hate hotflashes! I was doing that yesterday and my whole face got hot like a fire was burning near me. They suck so bad. Maybe you should go rest a while and kick your feet up. :) 
Keep us updated on how you feel. I hope your not getting sick like the flu or anything, let hope its just pregnancy blahs.


----------



## BattyNora

I don't think ANYONE would think badly of you for freaking out!!!! Or asking questions about what they were giving you. So glad your baby girl done well throughout - and like Dare said, it's not a complete indicator so you may well get the labour you planned for. But if not, then just think how much more you'll be prepared for an early labour than if you hadn't thought about it so much? Glad you're feeling a bit more positive - and put your feet up love!! :D 

Dare - doesn't sound like you're feeling too good, can't you just pop to bed with a fan for a bit and try to cool down?? And as for SIL, I'd have got the RIGHT ump with that one! It's your house, she shouldn't be inviting people round before talking to you. And I'm not sure how tolerant of that I'd be if I'm feeling as bad as you seem to right now!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ladies I took ur advice and called it off. I just need to relax. Think I did too much this weekend. Trying to relax. 

oh and btw- mrstacporter I respect you greatly for asking questions! Too many women get intimidated by drs and don't ask questions. I ALWAYS do. You have a right to know!!!!! It's always better to ask. 

my friends son had some infection that everyone told her was the chicken pox. Patient first, pediatricians, finally she took him to an ER where they rushed him in ambulance to another hospital ER because he had impetigo- so bad it was in his blood stream. He had to be admitted and she is so upset because she kept telling them she didn't think that was chicken pox. He could've had serious problems. :( he is fine now but now the whole family has it. 

alsways ask- follow ur gut!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mrstacporter9- I can't believe they put you through so much worry over an inconclusive test! I know you want baby to stay in there a little longer, but really this isn't super early to have a baby. I hope you are able to find a way to rest somehow!

My babysitter for my drs appointment just bailed on me so I have to take my 2 year old to my 36 week appointment- that should go great, especially if I have to have the strep b test, I guess I"ll just bring along some lollipops, nothing like bribing a kid with candy, ha ha!


----------



## mrstacporter9

TTC LOL i so know that feeling. My 2 year old son went to labor and delivery with us last night. He wasnt what you would call bad, he just... acted extremely bored and couldnt sit still. lol one nurse gave him a cupcake and that was a life saver for like a whole 5mins until he scarffed it down. Lol

Also thanks to all of you ladies! Im actually feeling quite Ill right now. My face Is bright red and so is my neck and shoulders. It looks like ive gotten a sunburn, but I havnt been out in the sun at all. My face feels hot like I have a fever. But I dont have a fever. I havent used anything on my face at all- it drys out to fast lol- and dont really know whats going on. I havent read anything about this being a side effect of the terbutaline. Maybe the steriods? I dont know.. I just feel real yucky. Trying to determine weather or not to call Labor and Delivery again to ask if its ok to feel like this. Ugh I think my mind is just over working... But.... it is kinda weird that its mostly my left side of my face.


----------



## natalie85

wow been busy on here!!! will do my best...
mrstacporter im sorry u have had a rough night, u are not far of 34 weeks now so im sure if baby decides it cant wait all will be fine!!! as for tests meh what can u do sometimes they are right sometimes they are wrong try not to worry yourself over them (easier said than done i know!!!!) baby will come when its ready!!! just have a bit of a relax and try not to do much that might bring on labour!!! sorry i am not much help!!!

awww dare that sounds horrid!! u also need to put your feet up and relax and do what u can to cool down!!! i was thinking i have been having hot flushes, i drink cold drinks, ice lollies and splashing face with cold water and hands.... im not sure why hands but seems to bring temp down!!!

eak i hope your son stays occupied while you have your test done ttc!!!

now i have a question for u ladies..... when i've been to the toilet a few times today, when i have wiped i have had a tiny tiny bit of blood when wiping, no mucus discharge so cant be bloody show, im wondering if could be anything to do with thrush..... but then it hasnt been too bad recently, or maybe im wiping too hard? im not sure!! it doesnt seem to be coming from inside more on the outer parts? sorry if tmi!!!
also i am a tiny bit sore down there and hips ache if thats related at all??!!


----------



## natalie85

mrstacporter9 said:


> TTC LOL i so know that feeling. My 2 year old son went to labor and delivery with us last night. He wasnt what you would call bad, he just... acted extremely bored and couldnt sit still. lol one nurse gave him a cupcake and that was a life saver for like a whole 5mins until he scarffed it down. Lol
> 
> Also thanks to all of you ladies! Im actually feeling quite Ill right now. My face Is bright red and so is my neck and shoulders. It looks like ive gotten a sunburn, but I havnt been out in the sun at all. My face feels hot like I have a fever. But I dont have a fever. I havent used anything on my face at all- it drys out to fast lol- and dont really know whats going on. I havent read anything about this being a side effect of the terbutaline. Maybe the steriods? I dont know.. I just feel real yucky. Trying to determine weather or not to call Labor and Delivery again to ask if its ok to feel like this. Ugh I think my mind is just over working... But.... it is kinda weird that its mostly my left side of my face.


if u are every unsure u should phone and ask if only to put your mind at rest!!!!


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am noticing bh now.... Where top of bump tightens? Also back ache??!!
> 
> Yeah the top of the bump tightens- and some people it does hurt a little bit but shouldn't really hurt very much. I've gotten some uterine cramping lately- not with any tightening but i'm also getting tightening of the WHOLE bump which aches a bit. enough to make me stop and not want to really move. But if you are getting backaches- if they are low down, sounds more consistent with a real contraction? but honestly that's just what i've heard, i obviously can't speak from experience.
> 
> I am worried because when mom was having me- her contractions didn't hurt- she didn't know. Someone had to tell her that's what they were- so i'm afraid i'll start going into labor and not know!
> 
> this is what worries me as well i am worried that i wont know im in labour as i amsure i havent had much in way of bh so i really am not too sure what im looking out for!!! hopefully we will just know or get a major sign eh!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - are they regular? If you notice them (I think midwife said) 3 in 10 mins then I'd call l&d!! 

Dare - if it's hot you Should def take it easy and drink loads of water! Hopefully youre not coming down with anything and it is just the heat?

Can you take your kids to l&d then? Cause I'm worrying if Steve's boss can't take Stephen until MIL gets here what I'm gonna do with him :( 

Oh and nat - get popping before in laws return :haha:

So I see the next full moon is 15th July - anyone believe in the theory that the full moon helps start labour?


----------



## natalie85

nope i havent noticed them as regular, i keep forgetting to make more of a mental note on these things haha 

i know if she has sense she will come while they are away hehehe


----------



## CharlieKeys

Haha best get writing when you get them! If you want to get to stoke youneed to make sure you give yourself time ;)


----------



## natalie85

so very true!!!! i just phoned them up about the bleeding and they said to keep an eye on it and if i get any more to call them back!!


----------



## BattyNora

MrsP - I'd give l and d a ring and just double check that it isn't a reaction to the steroids - I'm sure everything is fine but best to be safe. 

TTC - strep b test with a toddler...that could be fun!! :D

Natalie - glad you rang and hope you don"t have any more bleeding. If you do, then don't hesitate to go down there - even though its probably all a-okay its not worth any worry when you can just get checked out!! 

I spent about two hours in the bath this evening and its been the only time today I haven't felt super uncomfortable!! Making me LOVE the idea of water birth even more! Little girl keeps making me squeel today....she moves and it literally feels like she's stabbing and grabbing my cervix....feel like I'm going to pee my pants on the spot!!!


----------



## natalie85

thats it i havent had any more so far so *touches wood* its ok!!
aww glad u had a nice bath!!!! i've been having the same toilet issues last night i lost count of how many times i has punched in bladder and resulting in me waddleing very fast to toilet hahaha


----------



## Love_Krystal

I've been following the thread just not had time to update or check in lately... I will try to catch up tomorrow! Things have been so busy! Hoping they will slow down now til the baby comes! 

We got a lot done in his nursery this weekend, it's not finished but I posted some pics on fb. 

I have been an emotional wreck lately .. Wake up and go to bed crying ... I'm exhausted and tired of hurting and being pregnant honestly ... Just wanna hold my baby! Work is so difficult now too even if I am only averaging 4 - 4 hour days! I only have 6 shifts left including tomorrow though! 

The baby hasn't been moving as much today and it makes me super nervous even though I've found his hb with the Doppler he is usually so active! I am up now at 1030 pm having a snack and cold drink hoping to get him moving so I can relax and sleep and stop worrying so much! I am just so exhausted and sooooo emotional right now then I feel guilty bc I should love being pregnant & then Its all starting to hit me that he will be here soon & I worry about everything even petty things like how I am going to cope emotionally with my stretch marks and chubby body when it's not housing a baby any longer ... My self esteem is already dropping .... And how I am going to go weeks and weeks without sex (lol silly I know!) ... And how my relationship with DH will change... And whether I'll be successful at bf-ing ... And whether he will be healthy ... And what I'll do if I have to have a csection and worrying if something happened to me during labor if I should take out life INS just in case .... I think I am going insane ... I've just gotten so worried and emotional about everything ...I am hoping I am just exhausted and that's leaving me crazy! 

My snack worked though and baby is moving so I'm going to try to get some rest! I will try to catch up tomorrow! I have been thinking of all of you and all you have going on! I hope everyone has a great week


----------



## natalie85

awwww krystal!!! :hugs: i know these last few weeks are not easy and i am still amazed at how much u are doing!!!! 
your emotions are running high and your obviously tired i think! u need to get some rest!! do not worry about your husband he is gonna love u even more if that is possible u are bringing in to the world his son and thats such an amazing thing!!! he will not care about what u look like after!!! as for feeding u not put yourself under too much pressure, hopefully it will come naturally for u, but if it doesnt then it doesnt its not the end of the world and you should not beat yourself up over it, there is a lot of pressure on us to bf but if u put yourself under too much pressure and it doesnt go to plan u might find yourself with post natal depression!!
life insurance is always a good idea... i have insurance since buying property etc and so does hubby!! so that might be worth u looking into!
as for movement, if ever worried u should call your doc or labour ward, its good u have a doppler!! i find if baby is having a growth spurt she is usually a bit quieter and plus in these later stages they say baby moves less as less room in there so i hear as long as u get some movement try not to worry yourself!!!
big hugs to u!!!! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girls

How is everyone! Sorry ive not been on so much, been super busy sorting out home and also trying to fit work in! I thought working from home would be ok but its still very time consuming!!! Bit late now but oh well! 

My shower went amazing, got so many lovely gifts and it was lovely to have everyone together! 

Mum2miller!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I cant believe how close we are all getting its so scary and emotional! 

Natalie eeek to being engaged too! I know they say that it means nothing as in closeness to labour but id rather be engaged than not! I wasn&#8217;t engaged at my 36 wk apt and ive got my 38 week tomorrow so we will see! 

Im so ready for him to come out now! Im so uncomfortable and fed up! I love being pregnant and it is the most amazing thing I have ever done but it is at the point now where the discomfort is outweighing the positives lol! 

Does anyone else find time seems like forever!!! I mean when I was 30 weeks, I was excited about having 10 weeks left, but now its 16 days it seems like forever!!!!!!!!!!! And im sure when it&#8217;s a week left it will seem like forever then too!!!! 

as for guesses, we had this as a game at my shower! Got a list of everyones&#8230;.mine was 17th July, 14.20 pm and 7lb 8. Depressing thing is most peoples guesses were that he would be late noooooooooo! Hope they are all wrong haha!!! 

Dare your nursery is stunning!! Ive still got a lot to do to mine, I started and then lost will&#8230;laziness coming in again! I think at the back of my head im like ahhhh he wont be in there for a while yet, but I am going to try and get it done!!! 

Batty my fav names from your list are Eva and Morgan, I do love madison too but it seems to be getting more and more popular xx oooh and theres your OH list too!!!! Kiera is my fav from that list :)

So snoozy today! Chris wakes me up when he gets up for work and its impossible for me to get back to sleep!! So glad the weather is a bit cooler today though, have been suffering the past couple days!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies! Krystal, hope you woke up feeling better today....hormones are a bugger aren't they!!?! Hey Samira, nice to see you back - I do like your mammoth catch up posts!!! 

Just off to my midwife appointment - we shall see how I goes!


----------



## SamiraNChris

ps what do you ladies think of this....i got given one and it looks amazing and we were thinking about using it instead of using the cot bed in the bedroom

https://www.ambyhammock.co.uk/

its like a hammock / moses basket but you can swing it and also if the baby moves it swings a little to soothe them. Ive never seen them in the UK before, and it was an american family that gave it to us so wondered if they are common in the US? xx


----------



## natalie85

lovely to see u back samira!!! eak u looking forward to you 38 week appointment? has your bump dropped at all apparently thats an indication of engaging!!! i havent got the famous waddle yet altho i am banned from going out on my own as people think it really wont be long for me!! i've been suffering more with heartburn and sickness which is apparently a sign!! i woke up in the night with a few pains as well but managed to go back to sleep so cant have been too bad!!!! also dh says ive dropped a bit more!! not due to see midwife till next tues....

good luck with your appointment batty look forward to hearing how u got on!!!


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> ps what do you ladies think of this....i got given one and it looks amazing and we were thinking about using it instead of using the cot bed in the bedroom
> 
> https://www.ambyhammock.co.uk/
> 
> its like a hammock / moses basket but you can swing it and also if the baby moves it swings a little to soothe them. Ive never seen them in the UK before, and it was an american family that gave it to us so wondered if they are common in the US? xx

oooo looks fab!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Samira - that looks fab. I think I saw something like that at the baby show, I think they are supposed to be go instead of moses basket/crib in your rooms. What a nice present though!!!! 

Well - I don't know why I bother going to see the midwife...I don't like moaning about her because I know they are in a wonderful profession, but seen as I've seen four different midwifes (six if you include hospital clinic appointments) and she is by far the worst. I might as well be on a conveyor belt with a number stamped on my forehead. 

I go in, she checks urine and she said it has protein and something else in it (she didn't bother explaining), but just carried on and took my BP....wait to freak someone out love, anything to be worried about?? She never took my 28 week bloods, and after another midwife spotted it she still hasn't even looked at the results. She has NEVER spoken to me about breastfeeding, vitamin K or ANY of the topics on the 32 weeks checklist. She has still not mentioned anything about a birth plan, or even casually asked if I've packed my hopsital bag. 

Now she doesn't want to see my until I'm 39 weeks....so IF I was to be early and I hadn't bothered to do it all myself anyway I could be left high and dry! 

Then, the icing for me....I talk to her about me really struggling with ME and hips and how I'm worried I won't cope in the final weeks and also I ask her about the tightenings, and the pains I've been getting along with the backache to which she nods and smiles, and writes something in my book. No talking to me....she just wrote "all well" and handed my notes back and says "see you next time". 

Am I being unreasonable or is she pretty shit? I'm really angry at the moment!

EDIT- and she sent me to the wrong antenatal classes at the wrong hospital, hence why we forked out 150 or so quid for local NCT classes.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - like Natalie said you have to just try not to put too much pressure on yourself. Things don't always go to plan and i think when you're so adament to do something and it doesn't work out that way it can leave you feeling really down. You just have to go with the flow and sort of relax with everything and then you'll find both you and your little boy will be so much happier. One thing I found is if at every feed you feel tense and worried about succeeding it makes it a lot harder to do! He'll sense how you're feeling and then it leads to a whole range of problems and issues. And with your body - I think everyones's probably feeling like that! I was never a toned skinny girl anyways but I was happy with how I looked before I got pregnant and now I ask Steve everyday if he's still gonna love me cause my belly will never be flat again or will he still love me even though I have loads of stretch marks now. He keeps telling me I'm stupid and that he loves me no matter what happens to my belly but it's still hard to believe! I'm sure your hubby is the same - he's not gonna even notice that you have stretch marks etc and he'll love you for hte person you are and the fact you brought his baby into this world :) 

Samira - Don't worry about the head engaging! Stephen didn't engage until I went into labour and I got told yesterday that they tend to pop in and pop out. I can't believe you're 38 weeks in a couple of days - although you're right the last 10 weeks seem to be going slow - at the same time it's rushing past! I can't wait to see which one of you have your baby next!! :D 

Batty - how did your appt go?? :) - oops just seen your post above!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - I'd phone up your l&d and just say your midwife found protein (and could it have been white blood cells?) in your urine but said it was all ok, but now you're worried as you're a first time mum and have heard all bad things about having this present in your wee. Then I'd find out the number of who you can complain too - because she sounds rubbish to behonest! I know htey have to see a lot of women etc, BUT, I've seen the same one the whole way through, she always explains my notes to me, always explains what things mean and even discussed the BF, Birth plan and everything else - so we're all prepared (and I'm a 2nd time mum!) I really don't think you should be sitting there worrying about the what ifs and what to do incase you do pop early. and 39 weeks... that's late?!? First time mums are supposed to see their midwife at 38, 40 and 41 weeks... :shrug:


----------



## BattyNora

Ugh, I feel so stupid because I'm sat here crying about it. Not particularly because I'm worried about me - just that I feel that I've not had any support from her, and she's supposed to be the person who deals with me in the first weeks. According to my father I'm over-reacting because someone isn't as organised as I want them to be....

You know what makes me so sad, is that this is the kind of care the ends up with women not going into labour prepared. You girls know I don't have a problem with how anyone wants to labour and birth their child - it's up to them. But it is when people are unprepared that you end up with a spiral of unnessary interventions and a traumatic experience. It's ill-information that ends up with mums who want to breastfeed in agony, miserable and feeling like a failure when they shouldn't. It makes me so sad that this midwife is not supporting her patients one bit...I know she's probably seriously busy, overworked and she's not a horrible person, it just makes me sad.


----------



## natalie85

awwww batty big hugs :hugs: i am sooooo sorry to hear this!! thats such an unprofessional mannor!!! i agree with what charlie said!!! i would honestly put in a complaint about her at your docs surgery or with (im not sure if its the same in this area but i know in my old area) primary care trust because its not just you she is effecting its your baby too and more than likely every other preg lady in your surgery!!! and its not right you should not come out of a midwife appointment feeling like that!!!! def give labour ward a call and discuss your concerns over protein in urine xx


----------



## natalie85

ahhhh little moan.... bloody heartburn has got worse and i feel soooo sick :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I don't think you're over-reacting at all - it shouldn't matter how big her workload is, she should still be giving you the care, attention to detail and anything else you need! I agree that some women who have attention given to them liek that will choose the wrong choices for them during labour etc (at they'll be under pressure and ill-informed), which is why I really think you should take this further. Her attitude is not just putting your happiness at risk but potentially also your health and the health of your baby. Plus, if you feel like this now, if she's the one who comes to your house, you're not going to feel able to ask her any questions that could be important.


----------



## CharlieKeys

have you tried taking a rennie's (or whatever works for you?) and lying on your left hand side? Might help you? The sickness is probably due to the excess acid :( What's the update with the blood you found? Any more? 

I think I'm gonna be born with a little baldie - had hardly any heartburn this time around!!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

How are you all?

I thought being on maternity leave would leave me with endless amounts of time for BnB, but i have been so bust nesting I cant seem to find time for anything else!

My GTT test came back fine, so looks like I am just having a huge baby! This is very scary as I am planning on having a 100% natural birth! And I am so scared I might go past 40 weeks, and then she will just end up being even bigger! My midwife said I can start trying to induce myself from 37 weeks, which is Saturday, so I have bought some evening promrose oil, rasberry leaf tea and will do loads of walking. Anyone have any other ideas? This baby needs to come out sooner rather than later!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie I ran out of rennies, so tried the gaviscon tablets they are yuk!! They are not as good have to say!!! Drinking lots of milk that's helping!! 
Nope no more blood that I've noticed!! 

Aww tanasha glad gtt came back clear!! I've heard clary sage oil can help!! Also walking, bouncing on birthing ball apparently, pineapple and curry??


----------



## TaNasha

Natalie try vanilla custard for the heartburn. My midwife said this does the trick, I havent had much heartburn though, so I have no idea if it works or not!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay about the gtt :) I'm the same as you - from next weds im trying the rlt, walking, pineapple, sex, spicy food, mango (someone said this works?), the sage oil baths - think I'll pass on swallowing :spermy: as some of the ladies on bnb have said to do :haha:

and hmmmm vanilla custard :D


----------



## TaNasha

ooh, think I will also pass on the swallowing! DH should be thankful he will be getting some at least!


----------



## natalie85

Hmmmmm vanilla custard sounds yummy!!! I don't mind trying that hehe!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

He he we were actually talking about ways of inducing yourself at my antenatal class tonight!

She said all the same things already mentioned but apparently with pineapple it has to be fresh pineapple an it has to be like 6 or 7 whole pineapples!! So I dunno how anyone would manage that! She said curry or spicy food coz it gives you the runs which in turn can trigger labour.. Also sex coz sperm has something in it that helps the cervix ripen and thin out.. But are any of you ladies still having sex at this point? I cant imagine anything worse ha ha..


----------



## CharlieKeys

Haha we've tried sex in the last few weeks but unless it's in one particular position it's awful! Feels so uncomfortable and I feel like a whale - so not attractive in the slightest! I've told him we have to start doing it everyday! He's gonna get a shock from the once whenever I can be bothered hehe!


----------



## BattyNora

What I was told at NCT classes about methods of natrual induction and whether they work...

RLT - this won't induce labour, it will just strengthen the uterus muscles so contractions are more effective in second stage...it takes weeks to build up in your system so should ideally start with one cup a day at 32 weeks, two a day at 33 and then three a day until you're set to go (unless you had a short labour last time, any bleeding in preg, you experience extreme BH when drinking, are having a c-section...and a few other things!)
Pineapple - you'd need to eat like 10, including the core as that it where the enzyme is. (same principle with Mango_
Sex - apparently "doggy" is best according to an ex-midwife family friend, and yeah there is an enzyme in sperm that softens the cervix, and obviously if you orgasm this releases oxytocin and can SOMETIMES trigger off contractions. Swallowing will do nothing!!!! It has to be applied directly as it were! 
Nipple Stimulation - again, you'd need A LOT but produces oxytocin. 
Walking - they say walking will make the pressure on your cervix greater and so releases oxytocin again...the wonder hormone!!! 
Curry - stimulate your stomach reason when you need the runs...will need to be massiely hotter than you usually eat. 
Acupuncture or reflexology - a lot of people won't do the ones for natural induction until you're past 40 weeks - but I think I'm going to book one of each for the Monday after my due date! 
Bounding on your ball - more to do with getting baby into a good position and encouraging its decent down the birth canal in labour...not bringing it on. But it's worth a shout, especially if you think its probably the same as walking! 
Clary Sage oil - a couple drops in your bath or mixed with some kind of carrier (mouisturiser maybe) rubbed onto your belly. It's very relaxing (a couple of drops on your pillow will almost definately end in a good sleep)..and the thought is it may relax you enough to let your body naturally go into labour....do read up on it through, and use a carrier oil if applying to skin! 

......isn't it ironic that I know all of that and I'm moaning about my midwife. Granted, NONE of this is from her but maybe I shouldn't panic!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh - and as for sex I'm not the biggest fan right now but apparently hubby has a thing for pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Batty sorry you had such a rough time with your mw! I agree call someone and do complain, I understand being frustrated wth your dr or mw & I have been so much better since I complained and let her know what I wanted & needed from
her! 

I feel better this morning so far! Woke up every hour to pee just about 
and bump has been so sore/heavy/uncomfrtable bc I feel like he is inside my hips and I'm
squishing him when I lay on my sides! But I think I managed to get some rest & even went back to bed (after getting up with dh at 430 am) for a couple hour nap! Last night we ordered pizza & watched a movie & layed in bed the entire time! So I'm hoping the laziness and sleep helped! only 6 more work shifts including today... I can't wait for it to be over!!! Thanks for all the encouragement & advice! I know I am just being silly bc of horomones & being exhausted! 

Lol @ all the things you've come up with to induce labor! I've never heard of any of those... Here they say walking, sex, Mexican food (prob same reason as curry), & castor oil mixed with dr pepper (no clue what it is or why) ... I haven't thought of trying anything but I think I may once my parents are back from vacation midmonth...it will be right after my next scan and everything! 

We still have sex just no where near as often, and sometimes it ends up being just fooling around bc the actual sex part is such a hassle with my big belly that sometimes it's more fun to skip it & just fool around. We are down to one position too, we had two but now in one of them since the baby has dropped he can feel the baby and he starts laughing every time then we both end up laughing & there goes the mood! We both been exhausted the past couple weeks too...hopefully we can get bak in the swing of things and have lots of sex before this baby comes haha or better yet to get him
here faster!


----------



## BattyNora

Love_Krystal said:


> We are down to one position too, we had two but now in one of them since the baby has dropped he can feel the baby and he starts laughing every time then we both end up laughing & there goes the mood!

Ha! That made me giggle! :haha:

It reminds me of when I freaked Paul out, bless him! He's scared of poking baby (you're not that big, mate!!!) or baby grabbing him in certain positions and its the only reason he won't be up for it at the moment. The other week I thought I'd have some fun with it so while......uhum.......I decided to just casually do my pelvic floor :haha: to freak him out a little bit. He did stop for a moment and then carry on so I didn't think it had worked....until afterwards he looks at me all terrified and goes, "I think she grabbed me!"

I've never seen him look so scare in my life!!! :blush:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: ha ha!! Bless him that's so funny though! I love how he still carried on though and then said that afterwards! 

Glad you're feeling a bit better krystal -if you're tired that might have made everything seem a lot worse :(

Ahh they might not start it but it's worth it! I'm even willing to drive over every speed bump in Watford! ;)


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> Oh - and as for sex I'm not the biggest fan right now but apparently hubby has a thing for pregnant ladies!!!

Just the one pregnant lady I hope!!


----------



## BattyNora

xsarahbellax said:


> BattyNora said:
> 
> 
> Oh - and as for sex I'm not the biggest fan right now but apparently hubby has a thing for pregnant ladies!!!
> 
> Just the one pregnant lady I hope!!Click to expand...

Ha! Me too....although I don't think he's dare with my hormones at the moment!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd be careful if I were you.... you might end up having another one straight after ;) :haha:


----------



## mrstacporter9

I love how all of you ladies are talking about Inducing naturally! LOL good luck with all of that. 

To those who were wondering I did call labor and delivery back up- I had to go back in last night anyways- But never got an answer about the hot/flushness thing.
I did have a low temp at one point but it went away fast. But my contractions started back up again and got pretty bad. I had to get rehooked up to the moniters and Dr said that I was having back labor. I asked- How can I be having back labor if Im not in labor- He said i wasnt in what you would call "active labor" or anything but basically I am having "Prelabor contractions" instead of braxton hicks. So basically im just gonna feel like im in early labor until I really go into labor. :/ Guess i wont know when Labor actually starts until my water breaks. :/ Anyways, I got another steroid injection and so If baby is delivered this week she at least has a boost. Besides my uterus is Extremely high right now, so Im not worried about her coming out like this very moment. Getting a little calmer about things, just dealing with intense contractions, nausea and crap like that. BTW the didnt try to stop my contractions last night, I guess because they wernet close enough together- they were just painful and strong, and he also didnt do a physical exam either, i guess he didnt want to make things progress anymore. Anyways... thats the update.

Thank you ladies for all keeping me sane and i apologize that I havnt been on to keep up with each and every thread. I zipped through them a little bit And Hope everyone is feeling better, and I think it was batty that was having the bleeding--- I hope your ok and you and baby is fine. Good luck dear. Also to everyone I missed at the moment Im sorry, im just real foggy headed and feel like throwing up. sorry


----------



## natalie85

glad u are ok mrstacporter and they have put your mind at rest!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh take it easy Mrstacporter!!! I hope she holds on just a few more weeks for you :) And did they tell you any side affects you might experience with the steroids they gave you?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad your okay mrstacporter! So sorry you're feeling so low Krystal, I know I had a lot of worries before my first came, but when you look at that baby you sort of forget all of them! Batty, I'm so sorry you had such a bad appointment, I think every pregnant woman deserves special attention, especially from your midwife. Welcome back Samira and TaNasha, haven't heard from you guys in awhile! 

As for for the inducing labor- I think I'd do anything but sex right now- I told my husband he was cut off until after baby comes, I just feel like a hippo!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Charlie, the only side effects I should feel if NOT allergic would be A) Alot of energy or B) sleepy. Lol all of the others are allergic reactions and I would have had them a few mins after the shot. :) so I know Im not allergic. I do have to say my energy level shot up pretty high today so Ive been cleaning again. I know I should be resting but, The cleaning is helping me deal with the contractions. Besides I wasnt put on bedrest thank god. There is no way that I could be on bedrest with my son running around. Hes screamed the whole day while I was trying to clean. Apparently I wasnt giving him my UNdidivided attention. Sheesh. 2 year olds can be buttheads sometimes lol. But im not gonna worry myself crazy over this anymore. If she comes early then I guess that will be gods plan for her. If she stays in longer then Ill thank god as well. >.< These contractions suck tho, Ill tell you that. Im constantly having to actually breath through them. and jjust have to deal with it.

And TTC Im am so just like you right now and have been for like 2 months LOL. No sex drive at all. I feel fat and nasty and like I always smell like cleaning supplies cause I feel like I constantly clean--- even though I dont and my house was a wreck. lol.


----------



## TaNasha

glad everything is ok mrstacporter, take it easy!


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> Ugh, I feel so stupid because I'm sat here crying about it. Not particularly because I'm worried about me - just that I feel that I've not had any support from her, and she's supposed to be the person who deals with me in the first weeks. According to my father I'm over-reacting because someone isn't as organised as I want them to be....
> 
> You know what makes me so sad, is that this is the kind of care the ends up with women not going into labour prepared. You girls know I don't have a problem with how anyone wants to labour and birth their child - it's up to them. But it is when people are unprepared that you end up with a spiral of unnessary interventions and a traumatic experience. It's ill-information that ends up with mums who want to breastfeed in agony, miserable and feeling like a failure when they shouldn't. It makes me so sad that this midwife is not supporting her patients one bit...I know she's probably seriously busy, overworked and she's not a horrible person, it just makes me sad.

Hun you should really report her. As charlie said- i don't care what her workload is- this is her freaking job. I hate that. I would be very upset if i were you too.



TaNasha said:


> My GTT test came back fine, so looks like I am just having a huge baby! This is very scary as I am planning on having a 100% natural birth! And I am so scared I might go past 40 weeks, and then she will just end up being even bigger! My midwife said I can start trying to induce myself from 37 weeks, which is Saturday, so I have bought some evening promrose oil, rasberry leaf tea and will do loads of walking. Anyone have any other ideas? This baby needs to come out sooner rather than later!

So glad your gtt went well! Sheesh these doctors always scaring us when they don't honestly know! I don't think you should worry about it too much. the size anyway- because you're just going to stress yourself out way too much hun. thinking of you.



BattyNora said:


> Oh - and as for sex I'm not the biggest fan right now but apparently hubby has a thing for pregnant ladies!!!

lol me too. Dh wants to dtd at least once a day on weekends- which is driving me nuts. He takes it personally if i turn him down. But it's horribly uncomfortable. And he doesn't seem to give a crap!



mrstacporter9 said:


> Charlie, the only side effects I should feel if NOT allergic would be A) Alot of energy or B) sleepy. Lol all of the others are allergic reactions and I would have had them a few mins after the shot. :) so I know Im not allergic. I do have to say my energy level shot up pretty high today so Ive been cleaning again. I know I should be resting but, The cleaning is helping me deal with the contractions. Besides I wasnt put on bedrest thank god. There is no way that I could be on bedrest with my son running around. Hes screamed the whole day while I was trying to clean. Apparently I wasnt giving him my UNdidivided attention. Sheesh. 2 year olds can be buttheads sometimes lol. But im not gonna worry myself crazy over this anymore. If she comes early then I guess that will be gods plan for her. If she stays in longer then Ill thank god as well. >.< These contractions suck tho, Ill tell you that. Im constantly having to actually breath through them. and jjust have to deal with it.

Glad you are alright hun was thinking about you. And also steroid shot side affects include eating more, drinking more, urinating more (yeah because we need that right), and sometimes can make you grumpy. But everything should wear off like a day after the shot. But if you are like really irritable- it could be the steroids. It's not common but it happens.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Oh wow dare I didnt know about those side effects. I have been grumpy :/.. I thought It was just me being tired! Thank you!!
And Batty That crap is ridiculous. Dont you dare sit there and cry about it!! That is her job and no matter HOW MANY patients she has, she should treat each one passionatly. I hate people that are like that.


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter- beleieve it or not- I learned a lot of meds through my job- as a vet tech. They get a lot of the same drugs- same side affects as humans. My brother used to be on steroids and they didn't tell us about the grumpiness either. I learned later from a vet that yes indeed it can alter moods. 

it's upsetting because a lot of human doctors leave pieces out- and a vet will tell you straight out what to watch for. 

and yes not everything is exactly the same- but steroids are bad for u- human or animal. They are pretty much the same. 

doctors HATE me because I ask tons of questions and they don't like it. It makes them look so shady.


----------



## Mal

hey guys just a little update on me. I had to go into the dr for cramping swore it was contractions but they did not even give me a NST. But they took my blood pressure and it was high and I have protein in my urin so I am doing a 24hr collection. They did blood work to check my kidneys and liver function. Did an US to check blood flow and oxygen to baby.. baby was pretty rowdy cause she had a BAD case of the hiccups lol. But baby is fine. 

I also have a bacterial infection that can cause preterm labor YAY(not) so friday I turn in my jug-o-pee not sure what will happen... she didnt really explain it to me if my urine is bad or whatnot... so I dont know kinda confused and hoping everything will be ok.


----------



## DaretoDream

aww mal thinking of u- hopefully everything will be just fine. Keep us posted ok?


----------



## Mal

I will, she talked about me developing hypertension so I dont know what I should worry about as far as that... or if I am developing pre eclampisa as she did not mention it. ugh not looking forward to saving all my pee lol and it has to stay in the fridge eww


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ah hope everything turns out ok mal!!

What's up with these babies wanting to come early to meet their mummys??


----------



## mrstacporter9

I know right LOL! Mel I had to do the jug-o-pee with my son. Of course everything turned out fine with me-- which is what Im hoping for you- But it is pretty funny opening the fridge and seeing a giant orange jug-o-pee in the door (or wherever you keep yours). It always grossed me out terribly, LOL. Good luck hun and I so pray that you are just having a false alarm!
Dare, your absolutly right about animal meds and human meds. I also ask alot of questions. I guess they just didnt feel like giving me all of the answers. I also research alot of things as well. In other circumsances I wouldnt have accepted a steriod shot period because my sister had then when she was pregnant with her first. She had so many problems left and right. But not exactly from the shots, from everything. But i chose to get the steriods because everythung I had read about them would only help my LO in the long run at least for this week- which I only recieved those 2 shots to get me to week 34 if need be. 

Im so whining and complainy lately. I discovered for the first time in my life what real ACID REFLUX feels like. NOT PLEASENT> I am losing sleep. I feel like Im dying, and now like Im having a heart attack cause of the reflux. Making hubby get me some mylanta or some kind antacid today. I never knew water could make it worse. Everything says drink water it will help. Well I think they lied big time. *breaths fires out mouth*


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ooh Natalie sounds promising, you sound like me&#8230;symptom spotting to the max. I get a tummy pain or a back pain im like ooooooooh is this it!!! And I had 4 poops yday!!!!!!!! Convinced myself it was me clearing out but nothing today! 

Batty your MW experiences sound terrible! Id deffo complain! Ive been lucky enough to have the same MW throughout and can imagine how shit it must be to be messed about and have diff ones as but for them to be useless too id deffo have something to say especially so late on! And I cant believe a birth plan hasn&#8217;t been discussed! 

God you girls are good being able to have :sex: I haven&#8217;t been able to, way too uncomfortable! I need to force it though, get that cervix softened hehe! 

Oh how I love my dogs! Went out to pick their poopies this morning, 6 of them!!!! Fed them&#8230;.oh there they go, crimp out 2 more!!! I feel so bad for my bitch right now! Shes started her season, and Winston wont leave her alone LOL! We got to keep them apart soon and them put them back together in 10 days when she is ready to mate, I feel awful for her, shes gona have to go through pregnancy hahaha! 

Well im off out, my friends baby is having a photo shoot, hes 5 months such a cutie!!!! Hope u all have a fab day :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie85

SamiraNChris said:


> Ooh Natalie sounds promising, you sound like mesymptom spotting to the max. I get a tummy pain or a back pain im like ooooooooh is this it!!! And I had 4 poops yday!!!!!!!! Convinced myself it was me clearing out but nothing today!

wooo glad its not just me symptom spotting!!! i know yest i was feeling awful so was wondering if this was it but nope nothing today!! just feel exhausted and hmmm well i did have diarreah this morn even tho went loads as well yest!! did feel very dodgy yest tho!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

SamiraNChris said:


> Oh how I love my dogs! Went out to pick their poopies this morning, 6 of them!!!! Fed them.oh there they go, crimp out 2 more!!! I feel so bad for my bitch right now! Shes started her season, and Winston wont leave her alone LOL! We got to keep them apart soon and them put them back together in 10 days when she is ready to mate, I feel awful for her, shes gona have to go through pregnancy hahaha!

lol at least they only have a gestation period of like 63 days! here where i live it's illegal in this state to have a female dog in your yard at ALL if she's in season. It's ridiculous. What kind of dog is she?! i love puppies!!


----------



## BattyNora

What a mental law!! I do love some of more unusual of the US laws!

Mal - hope you're feeling okay and baby stays in there cooking for a while longer!! 

MrsP - glad you're feeling better - hows the acid reflux?!?! 

Oh, I really don't want to start symptom spotting malarky, but I know I'm going to!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Just popping in to see how you all are girls!

No joy for me still.. :(

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you not started symptom spotting yet Batty?? 

Babyboyle - ahh hopefully not long!!!! I think we all on here wanna see you back here with your BFP! :) Is it from lack of trying or just struggling to conceive again? 

Oooooh... samira - don't!!! I want a puppy and Steve keeps telling me I'm not allowed one until the boys are older....... :( What dog have you got?

Ahhhhhhh Steve's boss just knocked on my door with Paella she made for me! I feel lately all I've been eating is rubbish, so to eat something I know is healthy was so nice. It tasted AMAZING!! She's even babysitting for us tomorrow night, so we can go watch Transformers!! Plus, Stephen was fast asleep, so got to eat in peace and quiet :haha:


----------



## mrstacporter9

Batty- Acid reflux = the devil LMAO. Its better this morning so far. I told hubby at 4 am this morning that on his way home from work he better get me some antacids or i may kill him LOL. How is your things going with the midwife?

I cant stand to have dogs that arnt fixed. not because of anything weird or such. We just dont breed our dogs or anything and we had one come in heat inside the house once- We knew it was coming but didnt know much about it, and well- let just say the next day it was diaper time. Ewww. Makes me cringe at the thought of that memory. lol

I remember when I was preggers with my son and I was already at term, I was symptom spotting like crazy! Every little twinge I was like... Oooooo is this it??? And then when I did go into labor, my contractions were 2 mins apart and I sat at home like an idiot for like 2 and a half hours before I called my mom who MADE me call L&D.. Come to find out I was in labor !!!! I thought it was false labor. But the truth being told you will know the "real" labor pains, cause the hurt. But the beginning ones dont really hurt, they are just frequent. Then again, my water didnt break on its on, so if that had happened Im sure i would have def. known.lol


----------



## mrstacporter9

Charlie Eating in silence sounds like a dream!!!!! I didnt know people got to do that!!! LOL My son screams all the time. Hes like in a super independant state right now, that i I tell him not to do something, she screams at me and hits me and sometimes spits. the weird thing is, he is only around me and my hubby- all the time. I have no idea where he learned these things from. Me and hubby dont yell or hit one another, and certainly dont spit at one another. It drives me crazy cause he has learned it from somewhere!! I could have blamed it on other kids but we are kinda alone here in the state, so I cant. I dont really know what to do with him. Im not what you would call a spanker, but I have swatted his bottom once I ran out of other disciplines. Time out doesnt work, sending him to his room doesnt work. Im pretty much fed up. lol Oh to be able to hear the silence again would be so wonderful. lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

It sounds like he's just going through the terrible twos and trying to push his boundaries, so he knows what's right and what's wrong! Hopefully, he'll grow out of it soon.... or do you think maybe it's because he's a bit unsettled having a new baby on the way?

Stephen's at that age where he'll eat anything, so even if he has his OWN lunch/dinner, mine still looks more appealing! Or even if I snack during the day, I have to eat it int he kitchen or he'll be after it :haha: I can't even drink my bottle of water without him wanting that too! :D


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter9 said:


> I cant stand to have dogs that arnt fixed. not because of anything weird or such. We just dont breed our dogs or anything and we had one come in heat inside the house once- We knew it was coming but didnt know much about it, and well- let just say the next day it was diaper time. Ewww. Makes me cringe at the thought of that memory. lol

Yeah not ALL dogs are that bad when in heat- some are very clean with it. Just like some of us are worse than others when we have AF. But if you are not breeding the dog- it's better to fix them anyway because it lessens the chances of cancer with those particular parts. Because a dog was made to breed. Us stopping it and not fixing does more harm than good because then they get infected and cancer comes along because we are not letting them do whats natural. But i had thought about the breeding thing with my schnauzer because he's so handsome and show quality but i didn't have the time or energy to do all of that. Now i'm glad because of all his health problems. I'd have had to give the puppies away or pay someone to take them instead of making any money. Sheesh.


----------



## DaretoDream

Just packed my hospital bag- well ALMOST done. have to add a few things for dh & pick baby outfits. BUT i feel better my stuff is in there. Beginning of the end right? Think she dropped slightly this morning- belly appears to be slightly lower than before. Could just be my brain.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I just packed my hospital bag too, but there is still last minute stuff I'll need to add! I told DH what needs added at the last minute and he is making me write a list because he's scared he'll forget something (which he probably will because he's very absent minded!).


----------



## Mal

So not sure if anyone has any experience with this....


Tomorrow I take in my 24 hr pee jug in to get checked for protein since I had protein in my pee yesterday and my BP was high. What do you think will happen if they find alot of protein in my pee? she didnt really tell me anything but She asked me if I had registered at the hospital yet and then asked if I was getting my tubse tied of course Im not just didnt expect these random questions. 

I know protein and high bp is signs of preeclampsia and everythign I find about it as far as getting rid of it is delivery. would they try to hold me off as long as possible.. 


I guess I will know more tomorrow when I go to dr. 


other then that I am not feeling very well today. Just feel overly exhausted, nasueated, and headache from hell. :( just dont feel good.


----------



## DaretoDream

mal wish i could help hun- i know nothing about that stuff. I think you shouldn't worry about it too much until you get the results though right- you don't need to stress yourself out on top of everything else.


----------



## TaNasha

mal I agree dont worry just yet. 

I have also started to pacl my hospital bag today, i think i have most bits but i am sure I will be adding to it in the next few days. Baby´s bag was so much more fun to pack! 

I have been really emotional all day, crying over absolutely nothing. And DH is in the pub and I just want him to come home, I dont even know why, is that selfish that i want him to come home for no reason and miss out on a night with his mates?


----------



## mrstacporter9

TaNasha, dont feel selfish... My hubby doesnt go out anywhere. Im kinda stingy when it comes to him. He doesnt ever ask to go anywhere like that cause he knows it will piss me off. Im not jealous or anything, I just want him with me LOL. Also Mal, I agree dont worry just yet. I think the Only major thing that would be brought up is a Cesarean. Im not exactly sure. But dont worry just yet.


----------



## TaNasha

I am usually fine with him going out, I never used to mind at all but lately i get mad whenever he goes or when he comes home i cry because its so "late". Must just be the damn hormones!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've packed mine... half is in the car, the other is up in the flat still - which is the one with the snacks in! I'm going to have to take it down or Steve will end up eating what I've got :dohh:

Mal - try and keep relaxed if you can. Stress will just raise your blood pressure and it's probably not helping the headaches etc. I guess it depends how extreme the pre-eclampsia is - they won't want you getting to the point where the seizures etc start, so I'm guessing they'll induce you asap if needs be. They have to protect your life as well as your baby's. I'm sure they'll explain everything to you tomorrow! Just make sure if you have any questions to write them down so you don't forget!

And Tanasha - you're hormonal, you just need reassuring and you're vulnerable right now. It's only natural to want your OH with you rather than him going down the pub!


----------



## DaretoDream

tanasha- I agree with the above girls. I was totally emotional last night because when dh gets home from work he goes on the laptop for hours! It's like- this is the last time we have together just us before baby and you want to be on the computer. Great.


----------



## Mal

thank you guys for the support. Im trying not to be stressed its just hard cause OH is outta of town :( But i have read up on pre-e and im sure my drs will know what to do. Just hard doing this alone.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mal- I hope everything goes well for you, my sister had pre-eclampsia and was induced at 33 weeks. I remember her doing the pee test, but she was already in the hospital by that point. I'm just sorry you have to do it alone, when does your OH get back?

TaNasha- I got upset with my DH because he made plans to go night fishing this Friday, I started to cry which is really stupid because he's not even going until after I go to bed, so really stupid, just hormones I guess. I told him I was worried he would drown, which is dumb because he swims very well and goes fishing all the time!


----------



## Mal

not for 2 1/2 more weeks if not longer. Depends on how fast they get there work done


----------



## mrstacporter9

TTC LOL that is so funny! I do that stuff to hubby lately too! I get mad sometimes when he works later than I think her should. Like If he doesnt get home till like 7 i get pissed. I have no idea why. At least we can all be honest about it on here. 
Also Mal- Hang in there hun. Ive been through military deployments and being without your significant other is pure hell. But hang in there and know that you can find support here. We will be your "other half" for now. Lol.


----------



## Mal

lol thankies :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I still haven't had a chance to catch up here on bnb lately :( urgh! Istill read everything just been so exhausted and pressed for time... 

It's 1 am here I have to be up in 5 hours to get ready for my DR appt in the morning ... But I can't sleep. Just found out a few hours ago that my friend and co worker josh's 18 mos old son drowned today while they were on vacation at the beach :'( I am in utter shock & so heartbroken for them ... He absolutely adored his son more than most men I've ever met...he was always talking about him & showing off pics and home videos of him singing and doing silly things ... He's always coming in exhausted from
being up with him all night when he' sick or restless... I just can't imagine what he and his wife are going through.... If you pray please pray for them and that God will comfort them ... We don't really know the story of what happened but God knows no matter what happened they prob blame themselves ... It's so tragic and shocking ... I can't sleep bc I can't get it off my mind.... :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's awful :( I'm not surprised you can't stop thinking about it and I can't even begin to imagine what that family are going through :( It makes you wonder how someone so innocent can be taken in such a cruel way 

Hope your appt goes well Krystal :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yes, it's just so horrible! I'm just in shock, I can't imagine how they feel. They were on vacation with his entire family, parents aunts uncles sisters brothers nieces and nephews when it happened...my heart is so broken, I guess it's even worse bc I know him & he's been the one guy at work who has been Lind & understanding through my entire pregnancy bc he has been there with his wife, & he was always giving me advice about raising baby boys and how awesome it was to have a son and such, it's just unsetttling...and heart wrenching.... It's 3 am now and I've yet to sleep I just can't I feel so numb and I can't help but wonder why even if there is no answer to that....


----------



## Love_Krystal

I meant kind and understanding **


----------



## TaNasha

oh Krystal that is terrible. I cant imagine what they must be going through. 

Tomorrow is our 3 year wedding aniversary and we still have no plans! Im going to try to come up with something today, any ideas?


----------



## natalie85

Aww Krystal that's so awful I am so sorry to hear that I really am!!!! :hugs:

Mal sorry u are going through this scare, it's something I know nothing on so cannot offer any advice on, but try to stay calm and not worry, I'm sure the docs and mw's know what they are doing and do not want to scare u until they know results etc!!

Tanasha sunday is our 1year anniversary we haven't planned anything incase someone decides to be here before hehe!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Krystal - I'm so, so sorry to hear what happened. You, your friend and his family and the little boy are all in my thoughts, will make sure to send some good thoughts their way. I can't imagine how horrible and shocking it is....

Mal - Hope you're feeling okay, must be a worrying time but sure you're in good hands! 

TaNasha/Natalie - SNAP. Well, it's our first anniversay on Sunday. We have nothing planned and I haven't got him a present or anything.....I so wanted out first anniversary to be nice and romantic!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You should have a temporary plan though! You're gonna drive yourself insane Natalie constantly wondering when :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and Emma - you're pregnant with his daughter - best present you can give him :) wrap your belly up in a big bow :D


----------



## natalie85

I'm quite impressed with myself im writing his card out now and have his present ordered!!! Did him a years subscription to his fav mag (1st year is paper!!) not very romantic but I hope he likes it!!! we are gonna go out for dinner just not sure when we haven't decided I was hoping it would plan out that we would go for dinner earlier this week incase lo decided to come early then if she adnt go again on the Sunday :hehe: my plan is failing slightly!!! Plus I think his grandma is up to visit on Sunday and his brother doing a BBQ so I doubt we would want BBQ and a dinner :-S so will have to see on that!!!

Ahhh Charlie I'm better not doing so much symptom spotting recently!! I had a erm well I guess braxton hick this morn was enough to wake me up lasted a min but wasnt any more so I went back to sleep hahaha!!!

Do any of u ladies know if u have anterior placenta, can u feel braxton hicks or contractions as much?? Just curious as haven't felt much in way of braxton hicks!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have an anterior and I can't feel them or don't notice them much ... Unless I'm already exhausted at work and my back & belly are aching then I notice the tightening a little bc it makes the other pain worse! ... I wa having a bh during the stress test last week & had no clue & couldn't feel it even when she told me!


----------



## BattyNora

NATALIE! You are a genie's arse!! Of course, mag subscription...what a brilliant idea for paper.


----------



## natalie85

Charlie happy 36 weeks by the way!!!!


I'm freaking out a bit.... One of friends on fb put rip sophie and pic of a cat but it's freaked me out big style :(


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> I have an anterior and I can't feel them or don't notice them much ... Unless I'm already exhausted at work and my back & belly are aching then I notice the tightening a little bc it makes the other pain worse! ... I wa having a bh during the stress test last week & had no clue & couldn't feel it even when she told me!

Ahhh that's good then!!! Just suddenly thought I wondered If that was why hadn't really felt any!!! Do u think/know if when we have contractions we will feel them as much?


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> NATALIE! You are a genie's arse!! Of course, mag subscription...what a brilliant idea for paper.

Hahaha thank google!!! :-D xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Why'd it freak you out? :-/ is that what you're calling your LO?

And I can't wait to get married and do all this anniversary stuff - you ladies are all really lucky :) 

And thanks Natalie!! Me and Batty have just one week left until we reach full term!! :D

How was your appt krystal?


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Why'd it freak you out? :-/ is that what you're calling your LO?
> 
> And I can't wait to get married and do all this anniversary stuff - you ladies are all really lucky :)
> 
> And thanks Natalie!! Me and Batty have just one week left until we reach full term!! :D
> 
> How was your appt krystal?

Yeah that's the name we have picked out :-S am I just being stupid freaking out?? 

Oooo batty happy 36 weeks as well!!!

I want to get married again was the most amazing day!!! We have sister in laws wedding In aug I can't wait I am soooo excited hehehe u should do it Charlie if thats what u want!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

I love the name Sophie!

I made dinner reservations for us at a lovely little tapas restaurant. But I havent thought of any gift! 

My bump has been constantly hard all day, its like a permanent BH thing, is this ok?


----------



## natalie85

Aww thanks tanasha!!! We love it too!!!
My bump was really hard last night, didn't hurt though? Maybe where baby lying??
What is 3 years? :-S


----------



## CharlieKeys

yeah Natalie's right it could just be how she's lying? and tapas... yummy!!!

ahh I didn't know you'd picked out Sophie! I love that name :) I think it's just one of those things, I really wouldn't take it to be like a 'sign' or anything like that! :) I can understand why it freaked you out though! 

ooh we are going to one day, he has the date and year planned already but still hasn't asked me! :dohh: I think cause we have Stephen he just assumes I'll say yes! But, when we watch Don't Tell the Bride and things like that he knows exactly how I'd want to get married and silly things like that and he'll say 'when we get married'.... just gotta wait for the ring now ;) I'm hoping his cousins wedding in September might push him to propose :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Tanasha I just googled 3years is leather so like a wallet or photo frame? Depends how much u want to spend etc


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> yeah Natalie's right it could just be how she's lying? and tapas... yummy!!!
> 
> ahh I didn't know you'd picked out Sophie! I love that name :) I think it's just one of those things, I really wouldn't take it to be like a 'sign' or anything like that! :) I can understand why it freaked you out though!
> 
> ooh we are going to one day, he has the date and year planned already but still hasn't asked me! :dohh: I think cause we have Stephen he just assumes I'll say yes! But, when we watch Don't Tell the Bride and things like that he knows exactly how I'd want to get married and silly things like that and he'll say 'when we get married'.... just gotta wait for the ring now ;) I'm hoping his cousins wedding in September might push him to propose :haha:

yeah hubby picked the name and i loved it as soon as he said it!!!! yeah it just made me go funny when i saw it!!! 

ooooooo how exciting!!!! maybe he has it planned for like a special anniversary of when u met?? how long have u been together??? i know hubby had it all planned out how he wanted to propose, but it was new years eve we were both REALLY drunk and i gave him a ring during the evening and said oh just incasse u have the urge hahaha and he did!! just after midnight he made me go out for cig with him and he got down on one knee hehehe!!! but he had planned to take me away for a weekend and do it all romantically!!! 
jeeez i should be a wedding planner i love weddings too much hahahaha


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks, he does need a new wallet actually! There we go, all sorted! 

I am so bored! I think I might have overdone the nesting and cleaning and now I have nothing left to do!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hehe not that long... will be 2 years at the end of October! But you know when you just know that that person is the one you can see spending the rest of your life with? We got pregnant with Stephen quite quickly Oops! But, it was the best thing we could have done together :) and even though he frustrates the hell out of me sometimes he's a great dad, person and boyfriend :) So he'll make a lovely husband! 

:haha: did you wake up the day after and ask him if he meant it? and did he still take you away on that weekend? 

Have you got a middle name for her?


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> hehe not that long... will be 2 years at the end of October! But you know when you just know that that person is the one you can see spending the rest of your life with? We got pregnant with Stephen quite quickly Oops! But, it was the best thing we could have done together :) and even though he frustrates the hell out of me sometimes he's a great dad, person and boyfriend :) So he'll make a lovely husband!
> 
> :haha: did you wake up the day after and ask him if he meant it? and did he still take you away on that weekend?
> 
> Have you got a middle name for her?

i know that feeling!!! as soon as i met him i knew he was the one!!! oooooh u never know it could be october he asks??!!! i'd drop some hints!!! hehehe
we got preg very early on in our relationship... few months in but we were sooooo not ready and then i was told i would lose it due to my blood type being negative and was advised to abort i regret it so much and angry that i was told this incorrectly but hey ho thats life i guess!!! nothing i can do about it now!!!
hahaha we woke up the next day and couldnt remember until someone text me saying i saw u running about the highstreet singing 'we're getting married int he morning....' hahaha we were a bit confused to begin with hahaha
no he never did take me away... i got too excited planning the wedding to think about that hahaha!!! or actually get me a new ring..... hmmm i slipped up there!!!!

ahhh yes i picked the middle name after my mum... mary xx


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> Thanks, he does need a new wallet actually! There we go, all sorted!
> 
> I am so bored! I think I might have overdone the nesting and cleaning and now I have nothing left to do!

hahaha fantastic have u got one already if not u can get ones inscribed and u could have your wedding date and initals or something!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That must have been horrible to go through that! and to be so misinformed is even worse! But maybe everything happens for a reason and you were meant to have this little girl :) As you said you both weren't ready then but you both are now and this little girl is gonna be the love of both your lives (other than each other lol) :D


----------



## natalie85

it was so horrid when i had the scan i wanted a pic and they wouldnt let me!!! it messed me up a lot but didnt realise i had been told wrong information until i met my midwife with this one!! 
but yeah these things happen for a reason and this little girl is gonna be so loved!!!
we could never have provided for a baby and never been able to give them the life they deserved and im not sure we would be where we are now its tough but these things must happen for a reason!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> Do any of u ladies know if u have anterior placenta, can u feel braxton hicks or contractions as much?? Just curious as haven't felt much in way of braxton hicks!!!

i have an anterior placenta. And i can feel the bh contractions JUST fine. I hate that i can. It's annoying! i hate them. And they seem to last forever. I know it can't really be that long but geez! I am going to have to ask today at my appt just because i've been having them a lot more frequently and they do tend to be extending in time. I will have to like time them now i think see how long. They say if you have 4 or more in the hour they want you to come in.




TaNasha said:


> I love the name Sophie!
> 
> I made dinner reservations for us at a lovely little tapas restaurant. But I havent thought of any gift!
> 
> My bump has been constantly hard all day, its like a permanent BH thing, is this ok?

I don't know- i think i'd call my mw and ask! Sometimes i wonder why i do though because no one ever seems to know what the crap i'm talking about.


----------



## DaretoDream

Have my 36 week (even though i'll be 37 on sunday) appt today- going to do the strep b test and all of that jazz, and so forth. Feel like i'm getting even larger still. It's kind of like at SOME point she has to stop growing right?! i mean come on!

I have the most horrible stretch marks on my belly now- where as 3 weeks ago i had none. Now they are long, and fat, and gross. PURPLE and disgusting. I guess two piece bathing suits are going to be out for me from now on. :wacko:


They look so gross!


----------



## Mal

well just got back from dr. My blood pressure was good, measuring perfect from what they say I am 35 weeks on tuesday and measuring 33 1/2 so honestly that bothers me but doesnt seem to bother them. So i asked for a growth scan and she made me an appt for next thursday. 


I had more bloodwork done today and turned in my 24 hr collection and wont know the results until after 4pm today so gotta wait on that. But they dont seem to worried as wednesday my BP was 144/80 and today it was 106/68 so who knows what my body is doing. oh well :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

Mal Im glad things are looking better for you. :) Just relax, it could have been that maybe you were just stressed that one day or something. Good Luck and I hope your results come back that everything is alright.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi girls, alot going on as usual! DH and I just had our 7 year anniversary... we don't do gifts anymore, but we make the time to sit down just the two of us and have a celebratory drink. It was the only glass of wine I had with each of my pregnancies- on our anniversary. I do love the idea of the magazine subscription and the wallet. I just was never creative enough to think of those things!!!

Mal- glad things are going better! Dare- good luck at your appointment, let us know how it goes!


----------



## natalie85

dare and krystal hope your appointments go ok today!!
mal that sounds positive, let us know how your results come back!! 
TTCNumber2 glad u had a lovely anniversary!!!

as for me i just had a bit more of that greenish colour mucusy stuff hehe


----------



## sequeena

Hope everyone is ok! :hugs:

I had my 36 week midwife appointment yesterday and Thomas is still head down, such a good boy :dance:

I have another scan on Monday and depending on the outcome of that I may either have another one at 37+4 or 38+4. Hopefully that will be it then as I'll have my baby boy in my arms :D


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies just got back from my appt! So they did an internal - even though i was told that our hospital doesn't do those- LIES- and got the GBS done- and turns out i'm already 80 % effaced! She said she was amazed and it's fantastic for a first time baby! :yipee: i am 1/2 a cm dilated- and she thinks i'm doing great. Which was really nice to hear! Baby is head down and i'm really happy right now. :)


----------



## sequeena

That's great news! :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks- and you too sequeena! i am kind of sad we don't do more scans here- because i have to wait a few more weeks before i get to see my lovely again!


----------



## TaNasha

woohoo Dare! 

does everyone get internals done? I am not sure if they do them here...

I have just eaten a whole pineapple, i will never be able to finish 7! I will go shopping tomorrow which requires lots of walking, so hopefully that will help things along aswell!


----------



## natalie85

Awww sequeena and dare glad u had great appointments!!!!!
Tanasha I heard somewhere that with the pineapple if u eat the bit near the core that's where whatever that it is helps move things along!!
I would have loved another scan haven't had one since around 20weeks!!! Slightly jealous!!


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha said:


> woohoo Dare!
> 
> does everyone get internals done? I am not sure if they do them here...
> 
> I have just eaten a whole pineapple, i will never be able to finish 7! I will go shopping tomorrow which requires lots of walking, so hopefully that will help things along aswell!

Well, i think most places do internals. I was just told originally by my birthing class instructor who is a nurse at my hospital that this hospital doesn't do them because they fear introducing bacteria and things into the uterus. So when they told me they were doing one- i was shocked. She said she was not going to do it every time- but the reason she was doing it now was because i mentioned how many bh contractions i was getting. So apparently, my body is working the way it's supposed to. She seemed so excited and shocked when she told me. Apparently for first time ladies it takes a long time normally? Wonder if it matters that also we are actively still dtd on weekends- and we just did last night too. maybe it's helping things along nicely? :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh glad you had great Appts girls!!! :)

Ahh right well if you dtd is helping things along - where's my OH???!!! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh also I've been dying my hair throughout my whole pregnancy & I'm doing it now but it's burning my scalp :( it's never done this before - any ideas? Could it be hormones causing s reaction?


----------



## DaretoDream

Not sure? i was told not to dye my hair during pregnancy? I was told because of the chemicals it's just safer not to do it. Not that i dye my hair anyway (can't afford to do that all the time!)


----------



## natalie85

hmmm not sure on the dying hair i havent done mine since about 33 weeks but it was fine then?! i know skin gets more sensitive towards end of pregnancy thats why people suddenly get rashes after waxing even if normally ok!! so may just be your scalp more sensitive!!
dtd helping things along eh.... :haha: now theres something to do this eve hahaha well if this sicky feeling passes anyway!! oh and stomach calms down a bit!!! hahaha


----------



## TaNasha

I will defnitely be throwing dtd into the planning for tomorrow then!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: dare look what you've got everyone planning! OH got all excited when I said he might be lucky later hehe!

It's calmed down now it's developing! I did ask the midwife at my bookig appt and she said it's absolutely fine just do it in a well ventilated room otherwise i'd have dyed it back to brown.


----------



## natalie85

its going to be quiet on here this weekend then..... :haha:

yeah charlie my midwife said the same!! are u naturally brown then? im not too sure what my natural colour is... i think its almost back to it... cant see any roots anyway!!! hahaha


----------



## Love_Krystal

Wow so many interesting things going on! I am getting so excited! 

Glad your appt went well Dare! Although I must say I'm
quite Jealous! I am still only 30% effaced and not dilated :( and I've been working on my feet & DTD some! :( ... I guess I need to try bouncing on the birth ball! Or something? I did read that stress and not relaxing can keep your body from progressing so I may need to try resting and relaxing more as well I guess! 

My non stress test & Bp were great though! Baby doesn't like the belts on the monitor so he was moving like crazy trying to get them off! My whole belly was rocking and rolling for an hour almost even afterward! He's been very active yesterday and today! I have a scan next week to keep an eye on his size and then the plan for now is to induce at 39 weeks (the 24th or that week sometime) ... If I don't dilate before then I will have to come in the night before for some sort of balloon thing that manual dilated you to between 2 & 4 centimeters. It doesn't sound comfortable but it makes the inductions more successful. So we will see! I am ready for next week and to have things set more in stone! 

I finally got about a 3 hour nap. I've felt like rubbish today and been so sad for my friend. DH is painting our living room and working and I'm just sitting here... I feel so lazy! I've accomplished nothing today!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Great appointments everyone! Dare I have to say I'm jelous as this is my second and I've got nothing going on as of my internal on wednesday- off to bouncing I go!


----------



## CharlieKeys

natalie85 said:


> its going to be quiet on here this weekend then..... :haha:
> 
> yeah charlie my midwife said the same!! are u naturally brown then? im not too sure what my natural colour is... i think its almost back to it... cant see any roots anyway!!! hahaha

Yeeep not a natural blonde at all! Though I've not seen my natural hair colour in about 8 years :haha: what colour do you normally dye yours?


Krystal - a manual balloon type thing? Oh never heard of that way of inducin before but I guess that means it will get you into established labour quicker? Ahh and at least you know when abouts baby Silas will be here unless he comes a little bit early! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal my mw seemed totally shocked when she told me. Like it's incredibly rare. She was telling me to make sure I'm getting plenty of rest- I told her I've been swimming whenever I an- she said the pool is great for us so if you have access- go swim too. One of the girls in another thread told me she wasn't 80 effaced until 36 hrs into labor! And that goes before the dilation so- don't be surprised then since you aren't dilated. 

lol ladies all going to dtd hun? Lol. I don't know if that's really what did it but it's the only thing different between myself and other ladies really. Just- doing that at least twice on weekends and actually we got an extra one in last night. But I didn't ask her if that did it. Just guessing! 

so with this progression wondering if lo will be coming earlier than originally thought. I know I was my mom's first- and I can like 2 1/2 weeks early. Who knows!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Great appointments everyone! Dare I have to say I'm jelous as this is my second and I've got nothing going on as of my internal on wednesday- off to bouncing I go!

I didn't expect anything! not even an internal though- as i was told they don't do them here. so i didn't expect to know at all until labor! So i'm actually really glad they did it- makes me feel better. I just hope that i continue to progress the next time- (she said they won't check every time) because if i don't, i'll probably feel real depressed.


----------



## mrstacporter9

dare- thats soooo exciting!!! i was in labor for nearly 24 hours with my first and was dialated to 2 cms for like 3 weeks! So you are doing awesome!!! Being 80 % effaced is soooo awesome!!! Congrats. Maybe it wont be long for you. with my first i walked every single day and stayed active - including DTD, and nothing helped. Once I hit 38 weeks I started trying things to get baby out. Nipple stimulation works wonders!!!! I did nipple stimulation on both for like 10 mins- then wait 5 then do it 10 more mins for like 30 mins total... i truely belive that helped move me along! 

And im so happy everyone is doing well!

My contractions have come back in full force- so Ive just been dealing with them. These have made me a little crampy today and Ive been going to the bathroom ALOT and everytime I go pee, I feel like I gotta go number 2. TMI I know (sorry) But woowee, i feel like my stomach is staying hard. :/


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> its going to be quiet on here this weekend then..... :haha:
> 
> yeah charlie my midwife said the same!! are u naturally brown then? im not too sure what my natural colour is... i think its almost back to it... cant see any roots anyway!!! hahaha
> 
> Yeeep not a natural blonde at all! Though I've not seen my natural hair colour in about 8 years :haha: what colour do you normally dye yours?Click to expand...

ive been all colours years and years ago i used that sun in that makes your hair go lighter.... well i kinda went a strawberry blonde but hair has never recovered from using that stuff!!! since then ive been using deep reds but now i have been trying dark brown part of me wants to go back to strawberry blonde cos i feel i look washed out being brown and i was never getting any colour to my face staying white all year round but now im actually starting to get a bit of colour so will probs stay brown... till i get bored anyway hahaha also i've been told cos of colours sticking to my hair i would really have to get hair stripped a few times before i could think of going lighter!! :( might try and do it gradually... hmmmm hehehe


----------



## natalie85

krystal that all sounds so positive and i'm so glad u are relaxing!!! :) 
what does effaced mean?? i havent had any internal checks so i have no idea how i am doing?? i see the midwife on tues so will be 39 weeks will she check me then?
eak mrstacporter i hope they are not too bad!!! i just seem to get one that hurts then thats it??!!! i do think i might not be feeling so much due to anterior placenta and being a bit larger!!! ive been going to toilet loads to and feeling like need number 2 all the time but not going that often? are u actually having number 2's??


----------



## Mal

well got my results today from my urine collection and its all normal so nothing to worry about, loved the Nurse Practionor I had today she is really nice. She said I was controling my GD very well said my numbers were good, and my weight gain was really good considering the GD. But she scheduled me for a growth scan next thursday YAY! as I have been asking for weeks to have one due to the GD and wanting to be sure. So she made one for me :) 



my dietician however really made me feel bad saying that my daily average for blood sugar was too high... umm I think a daily average of 111 is good. especially after talking to my NP and talking to a few other girls in the waiting room who have GD and there's were like 150-190's I was like umm and I am not on insulin I am diet controlled. 


on another note just found out my OH is gone be gone even longer then I expected :( 

anyways sorry to rant :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mal I have GD too... 111 is great! ... My baby is measuring larger but not huge yet but placenta and all are good! I have a scan next Friday! Hopefully we will both get good results at our scans! Glad your other test came back good!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad you got good results Mal, but I'm so sorry your OH will be away longer than thought- that must be really tough!


----------



## Mal

its oka but ya glad that everything went ok at dr.


----------



## natalie85

Mal glad your results were all ok!! Sorry your husband is away a bit longer!!!

Hope u girls that were dtd had better luck than me :haha: :cry:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mal - sounds like you're doing really well controlling the GD by diet! Just ignore the negativity she gave you! and why's your hubby away? Is it his job? :( 

Natalie - what happened? :( We DTD but will admit it didn't last long.... probably as he hadn't got any for ages :haha:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha we DTD!... It was awesome as always... Although it hasn't done much for me in the way of progression! ... Would prob do it everyday like usual
if we both weren't so tired trying to work and then finish our house before the baby gets here! We mostly finished his room so decided to go ahead and paint living room! Lol always a new project! 

Dare I went swimming a ton last weekend... Quite active swimming and jumping around in the water actually bc my 3 little nephews, a neighbor who
's the same age, and my 4 yr old cousin were all in there playing with me! I was the playground in the swimming pool lol ... I may try birthing ball and just relaxing more... I sat for 4 hours this evening and did nothing ... So rare ... I cried bc I felt guilty about it afterward lol but I did rest a bit!


----------



## Love_Krystal

On another note I'm not sleeping well at all... It's 2 am here and I still haven't fallen asleep... Restless legs, peeing, hip pain, and anything else you can think of are keeping me up! Urg :( looks like I may have to move to the recliner chair to get any rest!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal the amount you get up to in your days, I think you deserve to have 4 hours off!! :D


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Mal - sounds like you're doing really well controlling the GD by diet! Just ignore the negativity she gave you! and why's your hubby away? Is it his job? :(
> 
> Natalie - what happened? :( We DTD but will admit it didn't last long.... probably as he hadn't got any for ages :haha:


Lucky!! :haha: he got into bed, muttered something seconds later snoring so bad I had to sleep on sofa.... My back was already hurting now I'm walking round like an old lady that's lost her stick haha


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> On another note I'm not sleeping well at all... It's 2 am here and I still haven't fallen asleep... Restless legs, peeing, hip pain, and anything else you can think of are keeping me up! Urg :( looks like I may have to move to the recliner chair to get any rest!

I'm the same at the min!!! Every little noise wakes me up as well!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Ugh emotional day already-sat crying like a muppet.. Despite being SO lucky and having so much to be grateful for all I can see is the other stuff. Bad thoughts GO AWAY! 

Mal - glad things are looking good.

Dare - sounds like a good appointment!!! 

All you gals DTD....use protection! ;-D


----------



## natalie85

Awww batty what's up??? :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd have kicked him out of bed and he could have snored on the sofa! hehe! 

:rofl: batty!!! I think it might be a little bit late for that :O

What bad things are you thinking about? :(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thats funny, I guess all of our OH's have snoring problems- I put a pillow over his head last night! Batty, I hope everything is okay, and Krystal you deservse some relaxation!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Effacement -- The thinning out of the cervix- Your cervix must dialate (open up) and Efface (thin out) before the process of labor can continue. With dare being 80% effaced that means her cervix is less than 10% away from being completely effaced- At 100% your cervix will be as thin as a tisse- which helps the baby come out! 

Mal i glad you got better news. Also To whoever asked (sorry multitasking) Yea these stupid contractions were an all night thing. The only thing that helps is a hot bath. They hurt pretty bad sometimes. Since the dr says im gonna be like in prelabor until I actually go into labor- Im just trying to adjust to the contractions being so strong.


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter9 said:


> My contractions have come back in full force- so Ive just been dealing with them. These have made me a little crampy today and Ive been going to the bathroom ALOT and everytime I go pee, I feel like I gotta go number 2. TMI I know (sorry) But woowee, i feel like my stomach is staying hard. :/

I am so sorry hun that's horrible. My mw told me when they start i should take baths? I've gotten conflicting issues with that though. Like my birthing class instructor (who lied about internals) told us that if you take a bath it'll stop the contractions. But the MW said- if it's the real thing, it's the real thing and nothing is going to stop it. So it's way for me to relax and take it easy and find out if it's real. At least it would be somewhat relaxing while waiting right.



natalie85 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> its going to be quiet on here this weekend then..... :haha:
> 
> yeah charlie my midwife said the same!! are u naturally brown then? im not too sure what my natural colour is... i think its almost back to it... cant see any roots anyway!!! hahaha
> 
> Yeeep not a natural blonde at all! Though I've not seen my natural hair colour in about 8 years :haha: what colour do you normally dye yours?Click to expand...
> 
> ive been all colours years and years ago i used that sun in that makes your hair go lighter.... well i kinda went a strawberry blonde but hair has never recovered from using that stuff!!! since then ive been using deep reds but now i have been trying dark brown part of me wants to go back to strawberry blonde cos i feel i look washed out being brown and i was never getting any colour to my face staying white all year round but now im actually starting to get a bit of colour so will probs stay brown... till i get bored anyway hahaha also i've been told cos of colours sticking to my hair i would really have to get hair stripped a few times before i could think of going lighter!! :( might try and do it gradually... hmmmm heheheClick to expand...

HA my mom always wanted me to be a blond when i was little. i have naturally dark brown hair with natural red highlights. My brother was blond but it got darker over years and she would just put lemon juice in his hair in the summer and it would blond up again. She tried this with me and got mad because it turned my hair orange... hahahaha. Then i got blond highlights, almost dying my hair blond- and she told me never mind she was wrong i would not be a good looking blond. So she's not happy with anything about me it seems.



Mal said:


> well got my results today from my urine collection and its all normal so nothing to worry about, loved the Nurse Practionor I had today she is really nice. She said I was controling my GD very well said my numbers were good, and my weight gain was really good considering the GD. But she scheduled me for a growth scan next thursday YAY! as I have been asking for weeks to have one due to the GD and wanting to be sure. So she made one for me :)
> 
> on another note just found out my OH is gone be gone even longer then I expected :(
> 
> anyways sorry to rant :)

Glad your urine results came back normal!!! that is fantastic news lady!!! and i am very sorry about your oh being gone longer than expected. :( :hugs:




mrstacporter9 said:


> Effacement -- The thinning out of the cervix- Your cervix must dialate (open up) and Efface (thin out) before the process of labor can continue. With dare being 80% effaced that means her cervix is less than 10% away from being completely effaced- At 100% your cervix will be as thin as a tisse- which helps the baby come out!

:thumbup: thanks for explaining for me- i hadn't gotten here in time! lol. But i have 20% more to go, not 10%. A little longer yet. :) Now i wonder if they will check me out at next appt. Now i have my weekly ones scheduled until the first week of august.


----------



## DaretoDream

one more day until full term! so excited. Did i tell you ladies about the dream i had thursday night? that i was having the baby on the 11th of july- which would be this monday. In the dream i looked at my watch and it said the 11th- and i was in the hospital and calling DH to tell him- it's time! you might want to leave work.


never had a dream like that- wonder if anything special will happen on monday? probably nothing- but curious!!! 

Had a bfp the morning i woke from a dream telling me i had a bfp- and i hadn't even been planning to test that day. :)


----------



## natalie85

Oooo dare maybe Monday is the day for u hehe!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Lol your right dare I put the wrong number, I mean 20 percent. I was explaining to natalie, who asked what effacement meant.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh not long to find out Dare!!! :D 

I keep getting texts from my MIL saying 'how are you feeling today' and 'any signs yet'... I think she's just excited she gets Stephen for a few days :haha: but it's like Steve would have called you if we thought we were in labour!!! She's being nice really! :dohh: 

It does look like all our OHs snore! I get moaned at for waking him up when he snores...a nd he says 'you really need to stop waking me up'... URM REALLY? Who woke up up first? :haha: Did the pillow over the face work TTC?

So with effacement (I never heard about that until this pregnancy) if your cervix is 100% will labour start pretty much straight away OR can you be effaced for a while? :shrug:


----------



## mrstacporter9

I think you can be effaced for a while- just like dialated. But once your that close- being that effaced, as long as you begin dialating, it shouldnt take long. I think it depends on the body. Like some people may be 90% effaced and be 2 cms dialted. But active labor still wont begin until you hit like 4 cms, i think. I was dialated 2cm and 50-60% effaced for 2-3 weeks before I ever went into labor.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, I will die if you go into labor on the 11th- that would be crazy!! Is anyone else getting annoyed at people asking if you're in labor yet? People keep asking me that when they see me, even though I'm not due for 3 more weeks- I'll probably lock myself in my house when it gets alot closer!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter- I knew you were explaining :) I thank you for it!

charlie- my mw didn't say. I think it would make it easier for labor itself though because apparently that's the really hard part? Like some ladies are hardly effaced when they are in active labor. It's like we have to efface AND dilate. So that's one thing out of my way I guess? Or at least how I understood it.

ttc- yeah I doubt I'll go into labor on monday but just weird that I had such a clear dream and a date I could read ! Just creepy. :) I do think she will be here early but really have no idea! I just feel she is unsettled in there? My bh are so heavy and feel long so that's why she checked me the other day so early. So they are actually doing something. I've had a bunch more today too. They seem to be getting more frequent so now I keep thinking "oh I wonder what it's doing!"


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ok so I'm not a huge ranter ... But I have a Tiny rant ... Im not all that upset .. Partly flattered partly annoyed... 

I have an old friend we don't see each other he is my cousins cousin but no relation to me if that makes sense? We were crushes when we were very young teens and always friends. Well I didn't see him for years then fb became popular & we added each other about the time we both found out we were having babies (his wife of course and he is on his 4th child)... Well his wife was due this week a few weeks before me... She had him yesterday. Precious big baby! ... I am very happy for them & he really is a super nice guy not spiteful or anything .... But they named him JOHNathan Silas ... My sons name that we've had picked out since almost day 1 & on fb since we knew it was a boy (before they knew what they were having bc I had an early scan) is being named Silas John! .... I know I should be flattered but it sort of annoys me a bit ... Not that it's a huge deal but his baby was born first and has almost my babys name when I picked the name ... I know it's petty but it aggregates me a bit! 

Ok end of rant!xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aggravates*


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal I would not be flattered I'd be pissed. He has 4 kids now- and he had to take your name ??? Makes me angry for you!


----------



## natalie85

krystal i would be anoyed by that as well!!! but i have a short temper on things like that!!! 
ttc i am constantly getting 'oh its not long now' and 'have they moved your date forward??' and things like that!!! 
thank you for the info on effacing!!!
i've had a busy day!!! went to nephews summer fair and sports day then went onto mothercare and spent a fortune on pretty girls clothes!! very happy cos for the first time hubby picked out a gorgeous dress for her!!! was really nice to see him do that!!! 
i had a little bit of spotting again today think maybe its a sign of where i have over done it a bit!!!


----------



## Mal

So I have been in bed ALL day finally got up at 6pm I feel horrible and fairly certain I have a head cold or a sinus infection ugh. Fixing to go get something from the store to see if it helps. def not what I wanted to deal with today as I had plans to go swimming. So much for that.


----------



## natalie85

Happy 37weeks dare and krystal woooohoooooo full term!!!!
Batty happy 1year anniversary hope u and dh have a lovely day!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mal said:


> So I have been in bed ALL day finally got up at 6pm I feel horrible and fairly certain I have a head cold or a sinus infection ugh. Fixing to go get something from the store to see if it helps. def not what I wanted to deal with today as I had plans to go swimming. So much for that.

Aw hun i'm so sorry- i had been pretty rubbish on tuesday this last week- weird i just felt horrible. Ruined my swimming plans as well. BUT- then i felt much better the next day- and hope it's the same for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## Mal

Ya I hope I feel better tomorrow I have a babyshower to go to so hoping im better cause if not I wont go. 

Plus I really wanted to go swimming and my plans got ruined :( but been sleeping all day and finally got some medicine from walmart and it seems to have helped.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Krystal- OMG i would be soooo pissed. :/ That was cleary the name you had picked out. ooooo that makes me so mad for you! I hate when people do crap like that. I dont even know how I would react. Thats why Im glad no one else I know in my life are having babies at the moment, that way they cant steal my stuff lol. I mean it would be different if it was someone that I didnt know in real life or such. But for someone I have to socialize with, I would smack them LOL.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well it isn't someone I ever see ... But it does make m
feel a little sad ? Or maybe disappointed if that makes sense ... Like I wouldn't if the baby had been born after mine but 2-3 weeks before? Kinda feels like they stole something that belonged to him even if he never meets the other child ... I'm tryig to be kind and not petty though...that's why I vented here and not fb... Although I did leave a comment on another pregnant friends page encouraging her not to make her name
fb public & telling her I'd learned the hard way... Kinda hoping he will see it & at least feel bad. Although I know him well enough to know he isn't spiteful.. Just a dumb guy who prob liked the name, mentioned it to his wife (I don't know her & she's not on my fb) and decided to use it... With no clue how tasteless or hurtful that is ... So I'm
choosing to be nice bc I'm a grown up, not a drama queen & it won't fix anything to start anything! 

I know of at least 10 other people who have been due near me that are my friends... That shoulda been my hint to stay mum with my name I guess lol! 

Yay dare we are full term! My baby will for sure be here in 14-21 days!!! That's a little scary but exciting! I still can't believe how close we all are to the end!! It seems we all were just trying to make it through the scary 1st trimester! Now look at us sporting baby bumps and symptom spotting for the big finale!!! 

Happy Anniversary to the ladies that are celebrating this weekend :) hope it's a blast!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh Krystal, no doubt it would have annoyed me, like you said just probably didn't think twice about it. I bet if you mentioned anything to him he'd be a typical bloke and just be :saywhat:

You're up early?!?! 

Madam here has been going mental the past couple of days and after hourly loo trips finally decided at 5am she was fed up of wasting time in bed and done all possible to wake me up! It worked, so I'm downstairs with a cup of raspberry leaf tea trying to get as much work done before hubby gets up, so we can enjoy our anniversary! :coffee: She's gone back to sleep by the way....contrary cow! :D

EDIT: I liel she's up agin, was debating whether to go back up for another hour or so. She's having none of it.....!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you're feeling better Mal! 

Happy anniversary girls!! Hope you and the hubby's have a lovely day!!!

Krystal - I respect your grown up attitude - I'm with Natalie I'd have lost it and gone mad, especially when you've picked out the perfect name and then someone pretty much steals it - it's not even like a coincidence where he has a different first name and silas as the middle but it is full on name stealing! 

:haha: typical woman batty :) 

I'm up early too! Stephen was really ill last night until about 11pm where he was so tired we put him back in his cot (after changing it 5 times since 7pm) and he's now awake cause he's so hungry! Gonna have a really moody baby today which is great especially as steve will bugger off to work at about 12 so it's down to me to deal wih his moods ;) (you have alllll this to come hehe). Plus even though she's a total cow I'm really starting to miss my ex-best friend but after everything she did/said I'm not gonna back down this time but I have loads of stuff to tell her and she'd be the only one who gets it/make jokes of certain things etc if you get me?

Oooh and congrats on full term dare & krystal!! Ahh it's moving sooo fast :D


----------



## Mal

gosh you guys have done been to bed and already awake. lol I have not gone to bed yet lol


----------



## BattyNora

Lol - there is nothing like trying to make sense of oil and gas jargon in four different languages at this time in the morning! Worse is our designers are in China so I have to be very careful how to word my annotations because trying to explain design points doesn't get translated too well! 

Charlie - I get it's hard re. you're ex-best friend (still having major problems with my maid of honour from a year ago)...but you know the type of friend you deserve and it's her loss if she done ANYTHING to go below that. It must be hard when you have so much to talk about and know she'll do those things you're used to to make it all better - but you also know what else she'd bring. 

Go get some sleep Mal!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can you speak all those different languages? Or is it just looking at how thins are set out etc?

Yeh I was missing her until I just found out she booked this massive BBQ the date of my due date and told someone I've been friends with since the start of secondary school that she did it because apparently people will be "having too much fun to care" if I'm having/had Henry or not :-( It's so pathetic! Can't wait for her to actually settle down, leave home and have kids! What did your maid of honour do? It's so sad when people just act so silly and then do spiteful things as if to make themselves feel better!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I was up late & now i'm up early but not for good lol hopefully.... I finally fell asleep about midnight but then woke now at 2 am ....even though I've been up and down to pee a couple times the past couple hours & soo thirsty! (horrid cYcle!) Plus I can't get comfortable & was having strange dreams about everything going on right now with my friends loss etc...then I was hot only to discover DH decided to knock the temp up 2 degree (F) which is just enough to keep the air from turning on... Would be smart & saves power bc it's still a low temp if I wasn't pregnant and horomonal! Plus with the humidity in the high 90's (& it raining earlier tonight) the air just gets stagnant! So I turned it back down but now I am awake! I have been sleeping so much better during daytime naps or early/late morning than at night?! Frustrating!!!


----------



## Mal

well I was in bed till about 6pm anyways cause I was sick and not feeling good and its now 345 in the am. Im bout to go climb in the bed now.


----------



## BattyNora

Charlie - no I'm not even bi-lungual but the mags use both the original english and translated language and each country has own style guide about the language to use for captions/pull quotes etc so it gets confusing! Still going! *yawn*

Krystal - sucks you've not been sleeping well. Are you going to be able to grab a few cat naps today.

Ugh, just came over all sick and had a massive stomach ache...I hope I'm not getting this bug going round!


----------



## natalie85

krystal i've been struggling to sleep too!! if it isnt needing the toilet, its needing a drink, getting rid of hearburn, dh snoring, or cant get comfy esp legs!!!! such a nightmare!!! i am really tired already today!!! got to go to in laws in a bit i wanna sleep though!! ahhhh


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhhhhhh she didn't com before they got back then! Have fun over there ;)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw Natalie! Not much longer hopefully! I ended up sleeping from 3 am to 9 am only grttig up once to pee/eat a snack/ get a drink lol in the reclining chair! It's been my lifesaver ESP with heartburn & legs! & I tuck pillows on both sides and even sleep on my side in it if y back gets uncomforable & it's good! Then usually if I wake up and wanna get back in the bed with DH I can usually go straight to sleep bc heartburn & leg stuff is gone!


----------



## DaretoDream

37 weeks today! :yipee: full term watermelon! Lets go baby! :happydance:


@krystal- first off- happy 37 weeks! I had this discussion with DH after i read what that guy did using the same name but rotating it. He actually was pretty annoyed as well. I completely understand your feelings and yes, it is like having something stolen from you. This is why we only announced our baby name after we knew she was a girl and that no one else was having babies around us. So we can safely keep our boy name- and no one can steal our girl name now because well- that's what we're having. 

Oh and how do you know you are definitely having him between 14-21 days? Are you being induced?



AFM i am finally sleeping loads better. because she's moved down some, i can breath again, so i can sleep on either side, and i only wake to pee, usually grab a quick drink then go right back to sleep. I've been craving milk during the night- so after a nice few gulps of that i settle back in very nicely. I think it helps me sleep some? Who knows. all i know is i am thankful i am mostly sleeping through the night- but you wouldn't know it when i wake- i am still SUPER exhausted and feel like i didn't sleep at all.


----------



## mrstacporter9

CONGRATS to all that are term today!!!
I feel exhausted as well. Only Im not sleeping well. Im up with feet cramps and peeing and acid reflux. Ugh. Im so ready to not be pregnant anymore. Im so miserable. Im too tired to do anything- blah


----------



## Mal

well I slept fairly well, feel a bit better today then yesterday still have some congestion.
but its better then before. 


Got a baby shower to go to today hoping it goes well. i got lazy and am giving her one of the gifts that was given to me. Its a baby bath but I got 3 others and this one is blue still in the box. I just was not feeling driving so far to the store to exchange it so I was glad this baby shower was for a boy made things easier for me. gonna stop and get a few more things to put in her bag. 


Well Im off to get ready.


----------



## natalie85

charlie no she didnt!!! im a bit worried that mil is gonna pop over on weds/thurs as fil said somethign about me having visitors then... hmmmm keep curtains shut and unlug doorbell i think!!! we just got back from there i am even more exhausted and overwhelmed by all his family!!! his brother said i was massive :( everyone saying that at the min :( must have had a growth spurt or something!!! 
so am just having a nice sit down before we go out for dinner!! i have nothing to wear :( so litterally have to go in one of dh tshirts and jeans im so fed up of nothing fitting!!!!
krystal there is hardly any room in our bed with all my pillows i have a dream genii the and extra pillow for between knees then 2 beanbag pillow type thingys!!! i feel tired but then i think i must be over tired or something as i just cannot get to sleep so annoying!!! ive found the sofa isnt too bad for sleeping on no room for all my pillows though hahaha!!! 
dare ive never been much of a milk drinker but recently i love it!!!
ah and someone has decided to sit on my sciatic nerve again ahhh it hurts!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yes I'll be induced sometime my 39th week.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats girls that are term, one more day for me! Krystal- I would definately be upset, at least you don't see him much, but still, I wouldn't be happy!

I'm starting to get nervous about next week! My MIL just told me she's going to the beach for the week which means that my parents are in Scottsdale, my MIL is at the beach, my sister will be in the hospital with my niece who is recovering from tonsil surgery and if I go into labor there will be no one around to take my son! I don't think I'll have the baby next week as I'll only be 37 weeks, it just makes me super nervous that no one is around (well FIL is, but I don't know if he'd do it because of his work). So I'm actually praying for a week of no signs!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - the thing is you're literally 1 week off your due date of course you're gonna be 'massive' - how small do they think baby's are? lol and don't forget you're also packing in there placenta and fluid! Plus, your body starts to store 'fat' ready for BF so you're not gonna be the size you were 20 weeks ago! :dohh: SOme people! I also 'love' how people think it's ok to comment on your size when you're pregnant! It seems it's acceptable then :haha: ahhh def unplug the doorbell and keep curtains shut! Hope you have a lovely dinner though! Where you going?

TTC - ahh i'm not surprised you're worrying - have you not got a friend as a back up or anything?

Mal - love your recycling :haha: Hope you had fun!!

I decided my hallway, bathroom and toilet needed hoovering and mopping today - much to the extreme horror of my son that hte hoover came out, I managed to do it and it looks so much better! I even dusted! Just gotta do my kitchen and living room but my back's killing me so I'm leaving it for tomorrow! Stephen's gonna go mental that I have to hoover again! :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

hahaha charlie i couldnt help myself as soon as he said it i looked at him and said yeah well so are u but least i have a excuse :haha:
everyone shut up then hahaha 
we went to ask its my fav restaurant!!! i had a pizza with pineapple and aubergine both old wives tales and loads of chilli oil..... dont think its done anything though other than walking back to the car had major stitch hahaha

wow are u nesting there?? i cleaned the place up this morn as people were popping over i wouldnt say i had gone mad cleaning up but it did look good!!! i havent seemed to get any nesting which is a shame cos i would like to actually get loads done haha


----------



## natalie85

i say those bits did nothing.... i have those shooty pains down there again :blush:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

wow you have been chatting loads since Friday!

Seems lots of us are full term now, yay! I need this baby to get out! I have a mw appointment and scan on Thursday, i sthe baby is still measuring big, do you think they may induce me just because she is big? Or is that no reason for an induction?


----------



## natalie85

im not sure tanasha!! but congratulations on 37 weeks!!!


----------



## TaNasha

i really dont fancy pushing a 9lbs baby out!


----------



## natalie85

me neither!!! i wish i could know how much this one is weighing or at least an estimate so i can prepare myself!!!


----------



## TaNasha

at 34 weeks she was already 5 lbs, so Im not really sure what to expect? And i really hope i dont go past my due date as she wil just get bigger and bigger!


----------



## natalie85

oh really!! how did they tell u that? was it from scans?
i asked my midwife and she said going by my fundal height being bang on so she said i should have an average sized baby 7-8lbs but i am still worried gonna have a big baby i think ive had a growth spurt over last 2 days :-S


----------



## jaydalee

Kia ora (hello) ladies....

Yeh, we are all moving along now, I can see the light.....lol

38 weeks for me yesterday, just love that feeling of knowing another week has come and gone. And when I know Id rather be celebrating babies birth already, I at least get that weekly boost.

Reading through the posts, my DD was born at 38 weeks, she was 8.2lbs and I didnt feel that was big for me. I was 23 yrs old and weighed only 50kgs.(110lbs) Im quite small. Is that a big baby?? I was only 6lbs myself, 

The doctors said I was lucky that my DD came then as her legs were squashed and her feet were growing with a bend in them, (lol to picturing that) but my mum and I had to massage her feet everyday to encourage proper growth. Her feet were turned in kind of. She was real long and shes really tall now.

7 year gap between my DD and my LO. Wondering if thats why I feel all these pains now. I had no BH, pains,nothing first time round. Not even any signs for labour. The day I felt my first contraction, I had her the same day. This time Ive been feeling pains etc since 30 weeks, ugh now I feel like life is just one big cramp, lol or a million crampy moments. 

Come on babies, were waiting to kiss your lil toes........ Come safe and well,

Good luck ladies....... Love to hear any differences for other ladies!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm the same Jaydalee - I've been getting a lot more pains etc this time around :( Dunno why! You'd think after the first you'd be all stretched out and ready again but doesn't seem like it works that way! :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Jaydalee from what I've been told 7-8lbs is average so your 1st wasn't big at all!!!
I've also heard u feel things more with your second but I'm not 100% sure on that myself!!!

Ahhh my sciatica is bad started off yest progressively getting worse!!! Hoping I can get decent sleep tonight!!!


----------



## jaydalee

Both my partner and I were 6lbs babies, so in our family 8 - 9lbs are pretty rare.

Talking about rare, heres what else I learnt this time round:

I hadnt even heard of SPD in my last pregnancy, this time round I have physio for it, 
then a couple of weeks ago I lost the use of my right leg when preparing dinner. Doctor explained it was sciatica, I was so frightened, especially cause now I feel it coming on so I immediately look for a safe place to sit down.
I wake up to cramped leg muscles, a few times in both legs at the same time. Didnt know that could happen. Im 30 now and wondering if age plays a factor???

Then sometimes I have nothing. I can literally dance around the house....

Im living day to day, being owned by my body...... Cant make any plans ahead.
But dem the breaks, I have a wonderful, beautiful DD to kiss and tickle, and together her and I are excited and anxious. If she was older she would so be my birthing partner, LOL.


----------



## mrstacporter9

I agree totally with you ladies. second pregnancys are hell compared to the firsts. At least mine seems that way. Im still miserable. I complain and whine all of the time. if its not cramps, its contractions, or back aches, or etc etc. Blah. I wish I was further along. (I already feel like I am.)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- I measured bang on all my measurements for my DS and he came out at 9lb 4oz, so he was definately bigger than I expected him to be!!!

I'm with you ladies on 2nd pregnancies, never had a single BH contraction with number one, now I have them all the time and they are slighlty painful, ugh!


----------



## DaretoDream

lord you ladies make me not want to have another! I've had a relatively easy pg and would not want a horrible one. Friend of mine had an awful first one and a smooth easy second one. I think it depends on the baby? Still have to get through labor and starting up with raising her before we decide on a second.


----------



## Mal

shew I have had a long day, I am WORN out!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats tanasha & ttcnumbertwo on full term! Yay :) 

Tanasha ... 5lbs @ 34 weeks isn't that big and the scans can be off by up to 2 lbs in either direction! If she was 5 lbs and continued to gain 1/2 lb every week (although this usually slows down at end) then she would be maybe right at 8 lbs ... Which is barely over average! I wouldn't worry! I'm sure she's perfect :) ... My lo measured 6 lbs at 33+5 ... I don't think he was that big but it only puts him right at 9 lbs at term which is big but on the big end of normal! I have another scan on Friday when I am 37+5 and hope I get better measurements ... But really you can't trust them all that much! ... And I know here in the us they induce like crazy just for the heck of it but they won't even induce just bc the scan says baby is a little bigger. 

I am being induced my 39th week only bc I have GD & the placenta ages faster & baby gets larger faster but lung development can be slower so they won't take him before 39 weeks. Dr says it's like a catch 22 trying to pick perfect time to take him


----------



## Mal

I have a growth scan this week, I had to push for it as I have not had one since 24 weeks and I have GD, they kept telling me it wasnt a big deal because I was a diet controled GD I was like umm.. its still a concern HELLoooooOO and it feels like she has moved down today or is starting to, felt her alot more in my hoot then normal


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - I had a horrible first pregnancy! I was ill allt he time, couldn't move off the sofa/bed most days cause I felt constantly sick, this one has been relatively easy compared to Stephen's! It's just since I hit 32 weeks it's finally got to me! But like hte others, I never had any BHs etc etc - but maybe that's cause I'm more active this time constantly chasing after S... who knows? :shrug: And you will have another - they're so worth it :D

ahhhhhhhh Natalie - 7 DAYS until DD!!!! 

and with weights - it just depends on them! I saw a woman's ticker on here in baby club and her baby was over 11lbs!!!! Natural delivery!!!!!! WHAT!!!?? God, I admire her! Stephen was 4 days early and he was 7lbs 15oz...so if this one gets to term I'm guessing he'll be 8.5lbs... PLEASE don't be late LO! :haha:

Last night me and Steve were watching a film and I had the worst engaging pains EVER, there was SO much pressure, it felt awful! Steve kept going on how I must be the only pregnant woman ever with all these pains :dohh: He doesn't even know anyone pregnant...should have directed him to here! :) 

What's everyone got planned for today?


----------



## TaNasha

Thank ladies, you all make me feel alot better. I have only been reading horror stories about big babies with 3rd degree tears and shoulder dislocations. And if it is a big baby will all my cute 0/3 month outfits fit?

I have nothing planned for today, think i might clean abit and read- Im reading Harry Potter again just before we go see the movie Wednesday- cant wait!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Of course they'll still fit - the majority of 0-3 month clothes here go up to 12-13lbs :) and unless she's like my beast, she'll probably only put on a few ounces a week :) 

oh and I read on here that apparently you're more likely to tear badly with smaller babies than bigger ones... bigger ones have more 'gravity' or something so it helps with pushing them through the pelvis. :shrug: not sure how true that is, but it's nice to hear :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I never read anything on here now except this thread bc it starts making me nervous about all the possibilities! Lol I'm just going to take whatever comes and deal with it then I think! Lol ignorance is bliss right? 

Last night after his bro & sil & our niece left, DH said "I wish the baby was already here" it was so sweet :) he can't wait to be a daddy! I can't wait either! We've both been so excited! And knowing our baby that's made of both of us is about to be here feels like it's just deepened our love and admiration for one another lately! I can't imagine anyone better than him or loving and respecting anyone more than I do him and knowing I'm
having his baby makes me feel like the luckiest most blessed woman on earth! 

On another note I read something online about applying epo to your cervix to help you efface & dilate... Anyone tried this? I am sure there is a thread on here smehwre but I figured I'd ask here first ... Not that I'll neccesarily try it, I had never heard of it til recently & I don't know how hard it is to find here anyhow... I'm just curious! ... I'm
hoping all the DTD will have some effect even tho we aren't really doing it to get baby here, but bc it's been fun and we can't keep our hands off one another lately ;) I'm
just wanting the induction to be successful & being more effaced & dilated helps that! Also the baby being engaged ... I've heard the birthing ball thing may help that? Hmmmm


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh what's epo??


----------



## natalie85

Aww krystal we are the same dh is so excited about being a dad and wants me to go out as much as possible so he gets to bond with her it's soooo sweet!!! 
My friend did all sorts she did epo, rlt, prenium (can't spell hehe) massage and starflower oil I can't remember if she said if much had helped but she had induction and was in labour hours later but she needs surgery down there so I can't help but think she may have caused more harm than good as she had quite a small baby, 7lbs! Me I'm not really doing anything other than rlt when I remember which is hardly ever!!! Oh and I think the ball just helps get baby in position!!! 

Wow Im 39 weeks eak!!!!
I have so much to do today ahhh gonna be a long day!!!!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> ooh what's epo??

Evening primrose oil


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie if you ever need someone to go out with... I'm just around the corner :haha: 

It's sweet seeing all your OH's so into you and your babies :) Makes men look good!!


----------



## natalie85

Excellent will take u up on that Charlie!!!
I have to go in to l&d now cos of this spotting I've been getting im sure it's nothing but cos my blood is neg I have to get it checked ahhh I have so much to do today!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh Good luck!!!! Let us know how you get on! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

I was going to try the EPO- so many ladies told me to do it because they did it.... but actually it didn't seem to do much for them? Anyone used it and had good luck? The one lady swore it did tons for her, but still went 2 weeks over her due date and just made it not needing to be induced.

So many women recommend all these different things to help dilation and effacement- and i have done none of those things and my effacement was better than theirs? I really think it has to do with our bodies. Was reading over the weekend--- doing stairs helps with effacement because it pushes baby's head into cervix and helps thin it out? And being active and so forth. And i have to do stairs so many times a day thanks to the dog- and well errands and things- i have 3 flights i have to go up and down. Wondering if that is helping? Find some stairs ladies. they are not fun but maybe that is helping too.


How is everyone doing today? I had a weird burst of energy this am to get up and get moving, and already feeling like i'm going down and need to nap again. Only been up about 2 hours this morning. Got up way early at 7am. What is THAT about. Mind wouldn't stop going.

Any USA ladies- today if you go to 7/11 they are giving you FREE slurpees (small at 7.11oz but still) really good if you have kids- or love slurpees like me! I sure already went today!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie good luck hun keep us posted!


----------



## CharlieKeys

the only stairs I have is the stairs which lead up to the flat which also leads down to the restaurant... dunno how I'd explain to my OHs co-workers if they come through the door that I'm trying to get my cervix to thin out hehe! 

At the end of the day there are so many 'methods' to induce labour etc... I think it's probably just a coincidence! They'll come when they're ready but being active probably does help! 

ahhh how annoying - you get some energy and then you feel it go :( Maybe just chill out for the rest of the day/take a nap and see how you feel then? :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

I have a birthing ball and it does work wonders. I does help with dialtion later on in pregnancy. ALSO OMG, It makes you sit with correct posture and helps with lower back pain- Keeps your hips from hurting- I love mine its a god send. I try not to bounce on mine to much right now, cause Im still a little early, but I certainly sit on mine alot. But My hospital even have birthing balls in the birthing/labor and delivery rooms, so they def. believe they work and help with laboring. 
I read a little on the EPO. I couldnt ever make myself do that one. The thought that you have to put it on your cervix scares me. I did read that some midwife suggestions was raspberry leaf tea. Its actually safe to drink during your whole pregnancy, but when you are preparing for labor it speeds things up significantly by helping you ripen.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies think i just started losing my mucus plug? Def. different discharge just now when i went to the loo- snot like string kind of globby- do you think that's it or is there usually more? Very clean- i mean no blood tinged in. Just, snotty looking glob.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep that sounds like it! It can come in big blobs or slowly or not until you actually go into labour etc!! It can be blood stained, can just be greeny coloured etc :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

THATS YOUr PLUG CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

That means that You are dialating!!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Dare how very exciting!! You wont have too long to go now im sure!

Natalie let us know how its going?


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter9 said:


> THATS YOUr PLUG CONGRATS!!!!

That means that You are dialating!!!!![/QUOTE]

LOL that's so funny! I mean we knew i started dilating- woo hoo! This is pretty exciting! Who knew we could be so excited about something so gross?! I am going to make a guess- and say she will be arriving sometime next week. lol. Anyone else want to play?

Have been having some cramping - on top of regular bh (of course those never seem to leave me alone) occasionally near ovaries. What do you ladies make of it? I mentioned it to mw- she just said normal. But didn't tell me what it was? Anyone know?


----------



## mrstacporter9

Well losing your plug means your STILL Dialating. :) meaning nothing has stalled. SO yay!!!!!!! And I havnt got the faintest clue about the ovary type cramps. But I am so excited for you.


----------



## CharlieKeys

OMG... I wish my baby would get me dialating!!!!!! I think he's gonna be overdue just for fun :haha: I'm getting jealous of everyone now :)

ooh Dare... I think she'll come a week on Friday! Unless you believe in the full moon theory which means a lot of women who are VERY close to birth time would be giving birth ooh today/tonight until the full moon period ends! :D So........ who feels like they're gonna pop tonight?


----------



## DaretoDream

I don't think I'm going to pop tonight but I don't know what feeling like I'm popping feels like!! :haha:


----------



## mrstacporter9

Omg hearing how close everyone is getting is making me crazy! Im dying for term to head my way! I have a MW appointment tomorrow-(they will probably refuse to see me cause of the preterm labor thing now) and im hoping she will check me. Probably not tho. I want to know if I have made any changes because 1- I still want baby to hang in there until term and 2 because i have been dying in aches and pains and am curious. But then again I guess it wont matter either way. Ive been super lounging around lately and i notice that the more i rest the LESS contractions I have. Hubby has done laundry the last two times for me. Hes being sweet right now- I really wish he would do the dishes instead tho LOL. 

Im so cranky and irritable. Not a clue why. I texted DH at work earlier to for warn him I was in a bad mood and I loved him and If i snapped at him to not take it personally, lol. My 2 year old is driving me batty and i finally got him to lay down and take a nap. He was spitting in my floor and hitting me. UGH. Its very very annoying.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh Dare, I don't think you're going to make it to your due date!
Natalie, good luck, can't wait to hear from you!
mrstacporter9- I am the most irritable person alive right now, I have been mean to my sister and DH and I feel so bad about it, but I feel like I can't control my emotions.... At least they are both being understanding!

It is soooo hot here, I took my son over to my sister's house to play and just layed on her couch. My feet have been swelling pretty badly and the OB told me to stay out of the heat which is easier said than done with a two year old. How's everyone else dealing with the heat?


----------



## mrstacporter9

TTC totally agree! I too have a 2 year old who LOVES playing outside. Its been so hot here that we are under a heat advisery right now, and I feel so bad cause i have to tell our son, not right now its too hot out. I cant even sit outside without sweating like crazy. Our heat index is supposed to be up to 110 F today. :/ Maybe thats why we are so cranky?? lol I wish it would rain enough to put out the scorching heat that feels like flames roasting us.


----------



## BattyNora

This thread just makes me jealous nowadays!!!!!! Patience isn't my greatest attribute!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Oh Dare, I don't think you're going to make it to your due date!
> Natalie, good luck, can't wait to hear from you!
> mrstacporter9- I am the most irritable person alive right now, I have been mean to my sister and DH and I feel so bad about it, but I feel like I can't control my emotions.... At least they are both being understanding!
> 
> It is soooo hot here, I took my son over to my sister's house to play and just layed on her couch. My feet have been swelling pretty badly and the OB told me to stay out of the heat which is easier said than done with a two year old. How's everyone else dealing with the heat?



Hot here too! Been inside all day long!!!! staying in the air is how i've been dealing with it. And i know, i will be surprised if i make it to the due date. But honestly- how many first time moms say that?! i've heard a dozen and all of them make it way passed!


----------



## natalie85

Hello!! Just a quick update!! I've got to stay in overnight they did an internal but couldn't see any cause for bleeding, I've got to have a scan in the morning and have been told they might induce me but wait and see really!!! Will keep u all updated!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck!!! Hopefully this means you'll be a mummy in a couple of days!!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie wow you might be a mommy in a bit!!! How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay Natalie! That is exciting!!! Will be thinking of you! Keep
us updated! 

The heat is horrid here mrstacporter! I think I have hot flashes at night even tho I keep it 68 in the house right now lol DH is freezing! ... I was Ill and cranky until my last appt when she told me we would plan to induce at 39 weeks. Then I've just of relaxed... Trying not to worry about dilating too much as I've still got 2 weeks! This is my last week of work which is difficult bc I don't wanna be there but exciting bc only 3 more 4 hour shifts and I'll be done with a whole week to " relax " before baby comes! (my
church has Vbs that week so I won't really be completely relaxing more like jumping dancing and playing with lots of kids!), Friday I have an appt & scan :) last time I'll see Silas on the big screen before I get to meet him :) & then Sunday is my baby shower! So I have a lot to look forward to this weekend! Then one last week or week & a half til baby comes! So that has helped my mood even if I'm not sleeping hardly at night! ( along with the crazy awesome sex we've been having every night lately lol.. out of the blue!..;) ) 

I think everyone right about the remedies they may or may not help... They may cause more stress and do more damage than good ... So I think I'll just chill and relax and not worry about it! What will be, will be!


----------



## natalie85

At the min I can honestly say I'm scared!!! Hearing girls in labour is scary!!! Plus being kept in when u have a phobia of hospitals is not cool esp when anxious to know everything ok etc 
When u girls pack your bags pack headphones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw Natalie I'm sorry Hun! Hang in there! All that noise they make will be worth it when their little bundles of joy get here just like yours! Don't be scared! You can do it & it will be ok bc in the end you'll have your LO in your arms! :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

aw good luck natalie!!! Hopefully your LO will be here very soon. :)

I feel soooooooooooooooo sick.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow Natalie, i hope everything goes very smoothly for you!! Dare- I know I went a week overdue with my first, but I never had any of the signs that you are having. I never lost my plug, had no bloody show, and I didn't even have a BH contraction with him until after my due date! You could break the trend!


----------



## Mal

i hope I dont make it to my due date lol, i have BH all the time haha and OMG it has been horribly hot today. I bought passed out in walmart.. that woulda been embarrassing lol. then got called by a friend to babysit cause they were desperate so went and did that and still not feeling up to par. 


But Im excited to be 35 weeks tomorrow :) YAY me its getting closer... SOoo how soon can I start trying to get her to come out?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - did you get to stevenage in the end? ooh I know it sounds horrible but soon you'll be one of those screamers hehe!! Hope you get some news and hopefully a baby at the end of all this! Did hubby get to stay with you?


----------



## natalie85

I am in Stoke! Think batty Stevenage!! Hehe!! Yeah I'm here!! So lovely here!! I managed to get about 6hours sleep!! Well pleased with myself for doing it!! Nope they kicked him out at 10pm! 
Really bored waiting around now! Been up had bath, got dressed done my make up, no one else seems to bother!!! Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

:dohh: I meant Stoke - dunno why I typed Stevenage!! oops!

What time is your scan? ahh at least you get to see your little girl again before birth day!! :D 

What's everyone up to today? I've decided to tempt fate and go stay at my MIL's for a night and she lives about an hour to an hour and a half away! I said to Steve first signs of any contractions we're straight back to Watford :D I'm the driver too - so that could be fun! :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha blame baby brain charlie!!! Still waiting to find out!!! The consultants are coming round now so hopefully will find out then!!! Do get fed up waiting around hahaha I'm gonna have to get them to check she is still a girl hahahaha!!!!!!

Wow your being brave!!! Eak!! Take your bags and notes just incase!!! How are your pains now? Keep meaning to ask!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

So I'm not having a girl I've had the scan and it's clearly a boy!!!! Opposie!!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

OMG I hope that you have boy stuff. Here you are ready to pop and you find out that your having the opposite sex!!!! OMG!!!! but congrats on baby junior!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

natalie85 said:


> So I'm not having a girl I've had the scan and it's clearly a boy!!!! Opposie!!!!

:dohh:

No way......! Seriously...? How are you feeling?


----------



## estar

omg Natalie, a BOY!!! Thinking of you! Good Luck :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

OMG Natalie- I can't believe they told you its a boy!!! I hope you don't have tons of pink stuff!!!

So I have a gross question- do you think that increased discharge means I'm losing my plug, or is that just another wonderful side effect of late pregnancy?


----------



## natalie85

Thank u!! We are sooooo shocked but glad all healthy weight at the min is estimated 7lbs 8oz!! I'm being discharged for now as haven't had any more bleeding and scan showed everything is ok!!! Will have to come back if have any more bleeding and they saying something about coming in next week!!??


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm not having a girl I've had the scan and it's clearly a boy!!!! Opposie!!!!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> No way......! Seriously...? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Shocked!!! Hahaha


----------



## TaNasha

TTC I am also having alot more discharge and was wondering the same thing?


----------



## BattyNora

I'm not blooming suprised! I'd have freaked I think..! BUT so glad to hear HE'S nice and healthy and his weight it looking good, and that you haven't had any more bleeding! 

TTC - my discharge has gone MENTAL the last week so I'm guessing it's just the increased hormones gearing up for the next few weeks!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTC- they say it's time for increased discharge anyway. So you could be but my mw told me to use a light pad for the rest of the time so i can make sure not to miss anything. And to protect my pants of course.

Natalie- i can't believe it's a boy! Now i'm nervous! what if mine is really a boy?! scared now! Any news on being induced? Or just still hanging around?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ah Natalie what a shocker!!! Glad he is healthy and looking good though! :) congrats!


----------



## DaretoDream

wow i think i would just die. Probably more for the fact that i took all the tags off the baby clothes and washed them during a serious nesting stage. :dohh: what an idiot i am. Hoping you didn't make the same mistake natalie!


----------



## thislife164

Natalie, I saw that on your Facebook and just DIED! Didn't you want a boy to begin wiht though?

Anywho, just thought I'd pop in and say hi and good luck to everyone! I know you ladies are really close to meeting your LOs and I just wanted to say how excited I am for all of you. 

Today was my EDD, so it's pretty bittersweet for FI and I. I also thought I unsubscribed to all baby-related emails, but I guess I was wrong. I got one of the "CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ARRIVAL!!!" emails today from a company. I just wish this would all get easier :cry:

Anywho, I'm not here to dampen the mood. Just wanted to say hello and I can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## natalie85

i am still in shock i have to say!! dare i did have girls clothes that were all washed etc so cant return them few blankets as well oppsie!! will probs go on ebay!! 
glad to be home now feel exhausted!!! so glad baby is ok!! they dont really know what caused the spotting and i didnt realise if u have any blood loss u need to phone them up and get it checked out!!! also the pains u get down there is where babys head is hitting a nerve not dilating!!! i wasnt at all dilated last night!! i was also shocked to see the monitor was showing contractions very regular but midwife said if they didnt hurt they would be braxton hicks and they were at top of bump!!
one thing i forgot to pack and was sooooo lucky hubby had some in his car is headphones so i could listen to music on my phone to get me to sleep!!! its very noisey in the wards with people coming in and then going into labour and being moved out again!!!


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> Natalie, I saw that on your Facebook and just DIED! Didn't you want a boy to begin wiht though?
> 
> Anywho, just thought I'd pop in and say hi and good luck to everyone! I know you ladies are really close to meeting your LOs and I just wanted to say how excited I am for all of you.
> 
> Today was my EDD, so it's pretty bittersweet for FI and I. I also thought I unsubscribed to all baby-related emails, but I guess I was wrong. I got one of the "CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ARRIVAL!!!" emails today from a company. I just wish this would all get easier :cry:
> 
> Anywho, I'm not here to dampen the mood. Just wanted to say hello and I can't wait to see photos!!!

awww hun big :hugs: it takes time but it will get easier!!! xx


----------



## natalie85

oh and dh was hoping for a boy to begin with and i had said it would be nice to have a boy first but as long as baby is healthy thats all that matters!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Haha Im happy for you natalie. It sucks about the clothes tho.
I went to my mw appointment today. :) Im very happy and they are keeping me as a patient even though Im high risk so yay! I cant have sex for 2 more weeks then I can have all i want LOL. (not that I want any) Babys heart was fine, and weird thing- Im measuring 2 cm smaller than I did last month... does that mean baby dropped, or is dropping?? A little confused. One thing that REALLY irritates me tho- everytime i go in they almost accuse me of smoking. I get the third degree about 20 times- do you smoke? Does your hubby smoke? So no one smokes? I wish they would just go ahead and say-- we think your smoking- Instead of stressing me out every single time i go in there they treat me like Im a bad person...Its stressing me out. Next time I go in there and they ask me im gonna tell them to bug off. I mean how many times do you have to tell a person that you are not smoking?! I mean my blood pressure is fine, babys heart is fine, Ive been measuring right on until this appointment and i have no idea why they are giving me the third degree about this. Maybe my body spray smells like smoke to them?? Not a clue, but its pissing me off terribly.


----------



## natalie85

That's fantastic news mrstacporter!! If u are measuring less I would say that's probably due to baby dropping! Did they say if u were engaged or anything?


----------



## mrstacporter9

Natalie- she didnt say weather or not babys engaged, thats why i was a little confused. All she did really was measure me and listen to the heartbeat. And it kind of baffled me cause i have gained a pound a week this past month so im obviously not losing weight,lol, so i was hoping that baby was dropping!!!!

I have been told tho, that with subsequent pregnancys the babies normally wont drop until labor or very shortly before... So if shes dropping now.. I wonder if that means im getting close to having her.


----------



## DaretoDream

I go in for my next mw appt tomorrow (already!) since i'm doing once a week now. very anxious to see what they say. :)


----------



## Mal

when I had my appt friday I was measuring 33 weeks and I was almost 35 and they told me it was norml to be of fby 2 cm's.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I have my next appt. tomorrow too Dare, I'm sure they won't tell me anything new... I was really hoping that I was losing my plug, but I'm pretty sure I'm not. I"m fairly certain I won't go into labor before my due date and I'll have to have another c-section... I'm starting to get bummed about it!


----------



## DaretoDream

aww ttc- really??? Why would you have to have another csection??? I hope tomorrow they give you some really good news so you don't worry about it. Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## jaydalee

Hi..... Please wish me good luck ladies, 

I think things are getting started for me! I hope..

I had contractions yesterday, started between 3 mins and 5 mins apart. Lasted for 7 hours and stopped.

I have had so much discharge today (sorry for TMI) Been checked by MW and baby is locked and loaded... although yeh he has disengaged before!

Having loads of pressure down low today, tightenings, backache and more pain.

So Im really hoping I may see him in the next few days.

Funny but I have to go to my DD parent / teacher interview in a hour. Cant reschedule. This is going to be so interesting. Shes 6 and excited because she has a presentation prepared for me. Once Iv finished these pains can go for gold.... LOL


----------



## natalie85

Mrstacporter they say these things as guidelines, u may have dropped, but it doesn't mean u will go in to labour soon every body is different my friend dropped7 weeks before she gave birth, it was her 3rd baby!! Just goes to show everyone is different!!!!
Dare and ttc good luck with your appointments!!! Ttc try not to worry that u may need a section, baby may surprise u and be early or on time losing the plug seems to be a sign of your body getting ready for labour, some people don't lose it till they are actually in labour!!! If u really dont want a section ask if they can do something to bring on labour like a sweep or something?! 

As for me, I feel like an idiot for believing it was a girl, I feel like all dh family are laughing at me behind my back all I've had from them is i told u so and those who are on my Facebook can see some of their comments I think that's what's really got to me :( I am so happy he is healthy but still feel so shocked :-S


----------



## natalie85

Good luck jaydalee sounds promising don't get too disheartened if it isn't start of things though!!
Wow I've become so sceptical of signs haha!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hi girlies!!! How are you all!!!!! Havent been on since Friday, busy bee but kept in contact with most on FB anyways!!! 

Time to catch up quick!! 

Dare &#8211; ive got 2 boxers! Why cant you have her in your garden if in season? Im guessing they give off a strong scent! Its impossible for any other dog to get into our garden anyway luckily! I agree with them being done though, they are so much easier when they have been snipped &#8211; like you said dare &#8211; it is going to be hard and financially it isn&#8217;t going to benefit us that much but Winston is the best looking boxer ive ever seen&#8230;and that&#8217;s not be being biased LOL! He is pedigree with international champs in his blood (we got his family tree from his breeder lol) so he is going to produce some amazing pups!! 

Dare how amazing that you are dilated already!!!! Gona be an early baba for you tyhen lucky lady!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hehehe batty you made me chuckle &#8211; use protection&#8230;..talking of protection&#8230;what are u girls gona do after baba is born. Are you going on the pill or just gona track periods, ovulation times etc and don&#8217;t DTD on fertile times??? 

Urgh Krystal! What a pain with the name!!!! id be the same as you. I know it makes no difference as there will always be ppl with same names but when its so close to you its horrible! I would say something to him but ive got a big gob lol! 

Natalie I cannot believe that you are having a boy!!!!!!!!!!! You don&#8217;t ever think it happens to ppl and here we are!!!! How do you feel about it&#8230;obv nothing you can do but such a shocker!!!! Id be screwed if mine was wrong, my girl would be living in blue LOL! But im more than sure hes a he, ive seen his little willy quite clearly haha! 

Jaydalee good luck! Hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEK im on single figures today!!!! 9 days to go! 

I have been symptom spotting like mad&#8230;.still nothing! I thought I had bits of my plug coming out, had like yellowy jelly like stuff in my pants (mmmmmmm) but I know this can come as early as 2 weeks before labour so I am more wishing for it to be bloody!!! And every time I get a little pain im like AHHHH IS THIS IT! But its not! And im not kidding, ive been pooping at least 3 times a dayu&#8230;..for over 2 weeks now! So it cant be a clearout! It must be Hayden squeezing on my intestines!!!!! 

And for about a week now ive been getting morning sickness again but its literally when I first wake up and that&#8217;s it! More like strong nausea, ive only been sick once! 

I am soooooo uncomfortable now, I am ready for him to come out, but I will miss being pregnant too! Cant win hehe! 

Ive got a life after birth class today at 3 which covers everything to do with adapting to be a parent, how to register the birth, benefits etc. theres another one next week as well for managing common problems, feeding, sleeping etc but I am hoping baby will be here by then hehe!


----------



## TaNasha

Good morning my dears!

How are you all?

I am so fed up now! My life just consists of waiting! Luckily we are going to see Harry Potter tonight so I have something to look forward to and tomorrow I have a midwife, and a gynea and scan appointment where I am going to beg to be induced!


----------



## natalie85

Lol samira I've given up symptom spotting drives u crazy!!!!!! I'm going to speak to my old mw and see if she will do a sweep on me her success rate is really good!! And should get me into my chosen hosp!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Nat - I just got a tad angry re. a facebook comment from a "CARTER"...so had a bit of a rant(ish)! Delete it if you want, just got defensive!


----------



## angie79

hi girlssssss

Its been so long since i have been on here - what have i missed - anyone had there baby yet - everyone feeling well and not having any problems?

I had my mw appointment yesterday who kindly said to me gosh that is a big baby in there - yes state the obvious woman :haha: she told me that they wont do anything until 39 weeks as medically me and the baby are fine but she is waiting to see what the consultant says next tuesday - i'm so bloody bored sitting at home all day but i'm off to essex tommorow to pick up a surround sound the oh won on ebay and then we are going out for a curry tommorow night - a hot one too :haha:

xxx


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Nat - I just got a tad angry re. a facebook comment from a "CARTER"...so had a bit of a rant(ish)! Delete it if you want, just got defensive!

Batty I loved your comment!!!! It's Sooooo staying there!!!!! :D that's Fiona hubby's sister and sarah Crosby is his other sister!!! Luckily I don't think his mum can see my status I blocked her hahaha otherwise she would have had something to say on it!!!! Thank u xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

BattyNora said:


> Nat - I just got a tad angry re. a facebook comment from a "CARTER"...so had a bit of a rant(ish)! Delete it if you want, just got defensive!

where is this rant!!!! i want to nosy!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh found it hehehehehe go you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Jaydalee- good luck, how exciting. I can't wait to hear your birth story!

Natalie- good advice, I hadn't thought about asking for sweeps or anything!

Dare- I'm not sure why, but since my son was born emergency c-section they won't let me go past my due date, so if baby isn't born by August 1st I get a section, and they won't induce either!

NOt much new for me, just trying to beat the heat!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samira! Great to see you!! Eek 9 days!!! You and Natalie are sooo close to the end!!!

I've jut woken up this morning feeling like I've got morning sickness starting all over again :-/ I wonder if it's just "big baby" (the babys newest nickname) pushing on everything while I lie in bed?

I avoid symptom spotting as I would drive myself mad... Plus I still feel it's a bit early & by the time I should be symptom spotting they will be taking him! (as early as 11 days now although i'm hoping for about 15 days lol) 

Samira the baby with my baby's name ended up having medical problems and being transferred from the small town hospital he was born in to a big hospital in the city where my hospital is (the reason I chose a city hospital to begin with, where care is more cutting edge & up to date) ... They found he has a small hole in his lung that is letting air in his chest cavity then putting pressure on his lungs where we can't breathe well. It looks like he is going to be ok now...but there wasn't anyway I could say anything without being a heartless brat... I just keep reminding myself it doesn't matter & that he isn't a catty spiteful rude girl just a dumb guy! :) & trying not to be petty even though I'd like to pitch a fit! 

Hope your appt goes well Dare! (& everyone else who has an appt! I can't remember & stupid iPhone is hard to scroll up) mine are every Friday so I still have 2 more days & I can't wait bc it's our last scan!!! The only good part of the GD is the extra scans!! Just praying he measures normal size and not massive!!! (fingers crossed!!) let us know how it goes today ladies! 

I'm getting really excited about our baby shower sunday & having at least a week off work before baby comes! I know many of you are tired of sitting around waiting but I've gotten to do very little of that & so I am thrilled to have a week to sit and wait and do any last minute things! Maybe even pack my hospital bag! LoL I'm a terrible procrastinator! I've got to call and get a pediatrician lined up as well before Friday! 

Is anyone else going to try cloth diapering? I am
after his cord falls off! I must be a nerd bc I am so excited! I have all my supplies ready & some cute little diapers :) I'm a little nervous as well though! :) 

Anyways I'm just rambling! 2 more days of work for me, today and tomorrow, then im done!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## natalie85

Wtf??? I had this text from mil I don't get it??


Jeff and i think you are a very clever girl as baby will carry on CARTER name! Hope you are not too disappointed. X 

Wtf does she mean???


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttcnumbertwo, that's odd! You are in the us right? (sorry I get confused trying to keep up with where everyones from!) a vbac is usually very doable these days! Unless they are worried that your scar will rupture bc of past events or location/state of it. That could be why they wouldn't induce ... Pitosin causes much stronger than normal contractions and they could worry that it may make you rupture, whch could be dangerous and harm or end your chances of any other pregnancies. I am sure whatever they are doing is probably to protect you and the baby & keep anything crazy like that from happening! Maybe you will still go in on your own! A sweep is a good idea ESP if you begin to efface and dialate... It seems to be more successful! I would ask lots of questions though to find out why they are doing what they are and their medical reasoning just to be sure they aren't messing up your birth experience
out of convenience for themselves and to make sure you get a fair chance at a natural birth if it's safe to do so! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## angie79

natalie85 said:


> Wtf??? I had this text from mil I don't get it??
> 
> 
> Jeff and i think you are a very clever girl as baby will carry on CARTER name! Hope you are not too disappointed. X
> 
> Wtf does she mean???

it basically means that they are pleased you are having a boy as the surname lives on and are hoping your not disappointed about it - she could of worded it better especially with pregnant hormones as i would of taken it like a bit of a slap in the face iykwim :flower:

xxx


----------



## natalie85

Aww krystal I bet u can't wait to have some time off and relax!!! You won't know what to do with yourself hehe!!! I can't say I blame u for not symptom spotting I drove myself mad when I was doing it!!! I'm not doing it any more!!!! Oh I think sickness must just make a come back towards the end as I think there are a few of us feeling it now!! I'm not going to do cloth nappies as I think I would get frustrated!!!


----------



## natalie85

Ohhh thank u angie!!! I was a bit like wtf?? I am not responding that is a kick in the face and they can go screw themselves way they are going on they will have f all to do with this baby he already doesn't seem to like them anyway grrrrr hate them!!! Sorry I am ranting!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie that's an odd comment?! I think I'd have to respond with a "what do you mean clever?" or "how does the babys sex being wrong make me clever" to see what she intended by that statement!? I'd also let her know that as long as the baby is born healthy and safe there is no reason to be disappointed!?! You don't chose to love your child based on whether it's a boy or girl?! Or I would let her know I was proud to be having your DH a little boy Who will follow him around and would be a good man like him and make it about DH not her... Who cares what name he carries on ... What an oddball comment .... 

I mean does she realize that technically you could have a daughter who grows up and goes wild, gets knocked up, isn't sure of the father or doesn't like him & give the baby her last name & thus carrying on the "Carter" name? Haha not an ideal situation but possible ...i think I might have a sarcastic comment along those lines just to piss her off!


----------



## angie79

i'm sure it will work out in the end - but they shouldnt have said that - its only a name. I'm sometimes glad that the oh's family are not really paying any interest with this baby.

xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Lol I took it like you Natalie but maybe that's my pregnancy horomones getting defensive
for you!


----------



## natalie85

I can't believe she said something like that she didn't care when it was a girl infact all she said was oh well it might not be a girl or something I can't remember at the min I just see red!!! Even dh doesn't get why she made that comment and has said I just need to ignore her etc I was going to say something back but to be honest I do not have the energy I am so fed up of her carry on!!! Thank u ladies for your support!!! Means so much to me xxx


----------



## mrstacporter9

wow natalie. All I can say is hang in there girl. you have in laws from hell. :/ MOnster in laws HAHAH


----------



## natalie85

Thank u mrstacporter I knew they were bad but I hadn't realised how bad!!! 

I've had a nice time shopping again for little man I've spent loads on him now oppsie!!! He has more clothes than when we thought he was a girl!!! I think It might be my way of re-bonding with him!!! He has some awesome clothes and is gonna be so smartly dressed even dh has said he wil put him to shame hehe!! I can't wait to go shopping for me soon I don't think my usual jeans and baggy tshirts will be good enough any more hehe I need to be more of a yummy mummy I have decided!!! :0)


----------



## mrstacporter9

Good for you Natalie!!!! Go get you some nice duds!!! That always makes me feel better. Also try to take whatever the Monster in laws say with a grain of salt. 
My stupid sister pissed me off sooo bad yesterday. When she had her kids, she ended up having a ton of complications at 24 yrs old and had to have a partial hysterectomy. Well Ive had a few problems with my pregnancys but nothing like she had. Well I was telling her how my MW appointment went yesterday and about the Birth control options that Im going for affterwards and she like totally degraded me and what not. I told her that I wanted to get an IUD and shes started going on how i just needed to get my tubes tied. I was like i dont want them tied. I told her that the IUD was 99% as effective as getting a tubal. And her response was "bullshit, you need to get your F***ing tubes tied." She said " I got a f****ing sneaky suspicion that youll get an IUD then have it removed a year later and go get pregnant again." Im like woah, is she really saying these things to me?! I mean she doesnt pay mine and my hubbys bills! If we want to have another kid, thats our buisness! I really just couldnt belive her! I think that she is jealous cause she only had two kids and doesnt think that I should have more than her. ( me and hubby are satisfied with only having 2 anyways) but that just really pissed me off how she was talking to me. I mean me and hubby have been together almost 6 years and she feels like she can dictate to me what I can and cant do within my marriage. It really pissed hubby off too.


----------



## natalie85

Oh wow mrstacporter I don't know what to say! I can't believe your sister had said that to u! It's totally your decision if u get your tubes tied or do another method etc and so what if u don't have a permentant thingy it's your choice and dh's choice if u want more kids I know it must be hard for her to see u with kids etc but she should be happy for u and I know it sounds harsh/weird if she isn't ok with what happened to her and can't bare to see other people happy or with kids she should maybe think of counselling!! I sorry if I am speaking out of turn or anything I don't mean to offend or be too opinionated it's just a thought!! I hope u are ok!!! Families eh!!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

Haha think mil just tried to pop over haha curtains and blinds shut hahahahaha


----------



## mrstacporter9

Oh no way natalie, your spot on. the thing is-- she has children!!! She has 2 girls!! 13 and 11! So She actually got to have children, then she had the hysterectomy. she always wanted 3, but could only have the two, so she didnt miss out. Her exhubby recently left her and took her girls. :/ Cause she was truely a dead beat mom.... So I dont really feel all that sorry for her on that part. Shes crazy tho I tell you,. I was in shock that she actually spoke to me that way. she is 10 yrs older than me (34) and I am more mature and a better wiife and mother than her. She gets jealous all the time. I really hate saying it that way like im better than ANYONE. But in her case, she used to leave her little ones at home to go work in a bar and flash everyone, and I would have to go take care of her kids.. Thats why i say that.


----------



## natalie85

Oh wow aww Hun she really shouldn't have spoken to u like that, I think I would have had something to say about the way she is currently acting and the way she had previously acted! 
Well Hun stick to your principles and do what is right for u and dh!!! Dont worry about her jealousy I know how easy it is for me to say that!! I hope she hasn't upset or annoyed u too much!! We don't need this extra stress do we!!! Awww :hugs: xx


----------



## DaretoDream

@jaydalee- That's awesome hun!!!! I can't believe i'm like a week behind you and you're about to have your baby!!!!! that's insane! Fingers crossed for you!!! And btw, the fact that you can't reschedule at a time like this is freaking ridiculous. Seriously.


@natalie- how are you feeling hun? Any better? I'm so sorry about those people on your facebook making you feel bad about not knowing. But seriously- how could you KNOW what it's going to be? Everyone will say 'i told you so'. That's what they do. It's there way of feeling better. But seriously? I thought at my scan they'd say my LO was def. a boy. And when they told me it was a girl- i almost cried. I felt so stupid for being so sure it was a boy, and here it was a girl! But there is no way of knowing, and honestly us feeling like that is ridiculous. :hugs: And don't let them get you down. ok? As for the mil text- you are a nicer person than i. I would've written something back like - oh we are making up a new last name or something like that to piss her off. Just because she pissed me off.


@ttc- what time is your appt today? Thinking of you!!!!! That's ridiculous that they won't let you go past your due date. And they won't induce? Not that i'm for inducing- i'm very much not- but, i'm pissed that you don't get a choice too.


@samira- i LOVE boxers! They are wonderful dogs. Would never want one- as i don't do well with big dogs that slobber- but i really do love love them. As for not leaving them in season- male dogs will come from MILES away- seriously, and jump fences, burrow under, anything they can to get to the females! I've seen it! And if she smells a male- sometimes they will break out of the fences themselves in search of some 'action'! But making it illegal is down right stupid. I don't know if she is going to be early- doesn't really mean a thing i don't think. Going for another appt today and will update!

@Tanasha- you are seeing harry potter tonight?! here it doesn't come out until friday!!!!!! i'm so jealous!


----------



## DaretoDream

as for me, i think all of my plug may be gone- haven't gotten any more of that fun stuff when going pee. and i check everytime i go in there. and i go in there a lot. lol.

My lower back has started this morning bothering me pretty bad, and my hips are worse than before- i mean they hurt. I feel very heavy. 

Have my mw appt today at 2. But i just feel rubbish today. bleck. 

Managed to get out and swim yesterday for 2 hours. It was delightful. But when i got out the pain started- she was so heavy and ugh walking out of the pool was horrid. I had to sit on the pavement as soon as i got out because of how heavy and awkward i felt. I haven't had that before.

And my back hurts. ohhhhh. I asked dh for a back rub last night- i don't ask for anything. Never. Unless it's once in a while - and only when it really hurts- i'll ask for a back rub. He said no! Because he was too tired. I wanted to slap him in the face. Who the F does he think he is? I'm in physical pain carrying your child and you won't give me a simple back rub?! and it's not even the whole back it's really just this one spot, and he won't do it. and all i ask is a few minutes but apparently that's too much to ask for. Makes me so mad

You know and Natalie your mil reminds me of mine. When we originally gave our due date, my fil said there would be NO vacations anywhere near that time. Well, mil booked a vacation to drive to florida to see family (20 hour drive) taking two of her sons, her daughter and grand daughter with her. She is leaving the 15th-like the 23rd. AND she NEVER goes to FL in the summer. So that has to be a slap in my face too. Then she told me not to have her while she's gone, but she made a comment like 'well, you'll be in the hospital for a while anyway'. WTF?!

DH also invited the family to come over and look at the nursery before baby gets here- and they were supposed to call this week. But whatever my mil has against me- she's not coming anytime soon now because i haven't gotten a call- she leaves friday, and i'm busy the next two days. So screw you. Sorry, a bit pissed. It means a lot to my DH and they do this shit to him all the time. So because it's another girl baby- it doesn't freaking matter? I think it has to do with ME and not the baby, she told me a long time ago she didn't like me and wished he hadn't married me. So i shared my opinions with her as well. But we've been civil for years- and now it's like she's jealous of something. i don't get it.

Going to my appt at 2- then to mom's to swim, and dh is coming over to do an early birthday celebration for him. :) I'll focus on all of that and not how stupid my mil is.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Wow dare, you must be feeling crummy lol. Im sorry you feel crappy today, maybe it will get better? I think we all needed to vent a little. We all seem to be getting more irritable since were getting close to the end. Or at least I am. LOL. I love having a place to vent it all out tho. If we didnt vent we would all for sure murder someone LMAO! And Dare i know exactly what you are talking about, I mean my hubby helps out around here and stuff to an extent but asking him to rub my back is like a no no. Ive asked a hundred times, im like will you rub my back?? He chuckles and goes- Um how bout you rub mine? Im like WTF. grr.
ALSO im starting to feel a little bummed cause im behind all of you. :/ Im like the only one at 34 weeks. You will all be having your babies soooo soon and taking care of them and ill still be waiting all alone LOL.


----------



## DaretoDream

you will NOT be all alone! We are all going to stick together here right girls!!! i think we should. And look- some of us might go late, and some might come early- and who knows- maybe, you'll be having your baby around the same time someone who is late. And it's ok- think of all the things you'll learn through others going before you- and we can all help each other because we are all going through it. :hugs: 

I think i'm going to demand that back rub tonight. Or he's going to be in for a lot of crap from me. My back sucks right now and i think we damn well deserve some attention to our pains. After all- it's THEIR fault we're like this right? selfish pigs. I'm feeling really crabby today! lol!


----------



## TaNasha

yes we will all stick together, right till the end!

Dare you should defnitely demand a backrub! I might do the same! Harry Potter started showing here last night, I thought it starts the same time all over the world?

Natalie, hope you enjoyed your boy shopping! Have you thought of boy names now?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow Natalie, I think your MIL might put me over the edge... I just don't like the wording of that text, like she's trying to piss you off!! Krystal- I'm so glad you are finally getting a chance to relax a little. Mrstacporter9, sorry your sister is being so pushy, family can really be difficult. Dare- can't wait to hear about your appointment, will you get another internal? I wonder if you are even more dialated or effaced!!!

AFM- My appointment went well this morning and I asked a ton of questions. I am in the US so I see an OBGYN. He basically told me that with inductions the contractions are much stronger which makes it more likely that a uterine rupture could occur, additionally, if you try to force a cervix to open up that isn't ready, the cervix could be stronger than my scar causing the scar to rupture. What he said made alot of sense, and he allowed me to schedule my c-section for August 4th ( he originally said no later than Aug. 1st), so that gives me three days past my due date to go into labor on my own... I might be turning to sex afterall even though that is the last thing in the world I want to do, I just really hope I can have a vaginal birth and I'm counting on going into labor on my own! Sorry that was so long winded!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

OMG.. Im devastated. My son hit me in the mouth with his head... And loosened one of my bottom front teeth. ITS GOING TO FALL OUT! Im gonna be a snaggle tooth. OMG. The dentist wont do anything but pull it out cause.. well its that loose so im sitting here praying it tightens back up. :'( Sorry.. I had to vent again.


----------



## natalie85

dare i am feeling a little better thank you!!! still shocked but ok!!! in laws eh i would be annoyed if i were you but if that happened to me i would be sooooooo happy :haha: i cant believe "family" are being like this to us u would have thought they would be happy and excited for all of us!! what is with all this bad feeling??? i hope u get your back rub!!! if he says no tell him he will have to pay for you to have a oregnancy massage then!!!! :haha: hope your appointment goes well!! will they be able to have a look down there for u and see if your plug has all gone?

Mrstacporter this group will definatly stay together after births etc and as dare says there will be some of us late etc so do not worry about being here on your own that definately will not happen!!!! so sorry about your tooth!! can u get a false tooth in its place? i hope it does tighten back up for u!!

Tanasha i did enjoy the shopping!! im looking forward to a bit of shopping online tomorrow for me!! one of my fav shops has a sale on so i am hoping to get some bits for when i've lost a bit of weight... but i have no idea what size to go for?!?! yep we have a name we'd thought of it on honeymoon last year when we had decided to try for a baby and had decided if was a boy it would be daniel joseph :happydance:

TTC thats how i felt i honestly felt she was just sticking the knife in with that text i dont know how i didnt go round there and punch her :haha: so glad u had a good appointment!!! thats fantastic news they have given u a few extra days!!!! u will have to try everything!!!! :dohh:

hmmmm as for me my back is also soooooo painful!!! and heartburn is a nightmare again!!! also when i woke up this morning i had pains round the front of my bump quite low and in the hip area lasted hmmm about 2mins then was completly fine again then i had it again this afternoon??!!! im not sure if its the position i was lying in or what!! have any of u ladies had anything like this??
dh is fast asleep on the sofa at the min snoring away hahaha


----------



## Mal

Mrstaporter your only a week behind me so im sure we will stick it out together< and everyone else is here so it will all be good. Sorry about your tooth :( hope it gets better.





AS for me I went to bed at 9pm last night and stayed in till 2pm today. wasnt dead asleep woke up multiple times but now my head cold has turned into a cough and me being voiceless... i can still talk but its straining lol. UGH so glad I have a dr appt tomorrow even though its for a growth scan I am gonna ask about this crap, I really wanna get rid of it lol.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Aw Mal! I hope you feel better! And I think I read your ticker wrong lol. I was thinking everyone was ahead of me by at least 2 weeks, lol. But YAY! 

And Natalie, Ive had so many pains its unreal. My MW told me that because this ws my second, that things are already stretched out so it will be more painful for me, so as far as the pains in the front go, ive had them, tho im not sure if its the same pains as you have had.


----------



## Mal

yep we are exactly a week apart :) lol and there is always the possibility you will go before me this is my first lol


----------



## mrstacporter9

Oh btw Mal I meant to say this sooner. i see that you are from knoxville tn.. guess what.. I was born and raised in Dickson TN.. SO WOOHOO. I miss it dearly. I heard that Dickson just got its first digital sign for advertising, LMAO. If your unsure of where Dickson is, its 50 miles west of Nashville.


----------



## Mal

haha I have no clue where dickson is lol, im not from TN but I have lived here long enough to say I am lol.



ugh heartburn kickin in again!!


----------



## Mal

oh if anyone wants to add me on facebook! add me, just do me a favor n tell me ur BnB screename lol or I wont know who ya are lol

https://www.facebook.com/#!/MalloryBertrand


----------



## TaNasha

Natalie I love the name Daniel! Very strong!

TTC hope you can go into labour on your own! Have fun with DTD! 

So we went to see Harry Potter in the imax and it was great! Even though I excpected abit more. The film ended at 11.30 and then DH asked if he could drop me off and go to the pub. I am so mad! And he does not get why and I cant seem to explain why? He goes about twice a week, so I quess I just dont understand why he has to go now? Does this make sense or am I over reacting????


----------



## natalie85

tanasha no not over reacting at all!!!! i would have been like well why cant i come why do i have to go home etc!!!!!!
i would play a prank on him and say u think u have gone into labour hehehe :haha:


----------



## TaNasha

LOL! I keep thinking what if I really do go into labour and he is drunk! I dont want a drunk DH while I am trying to have a baby!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh TaNasha I'm soooo with you on that one. I gave DH one final night (this saturday) then he has to stay sober until baby comes!!! By the way I'm so jealous that you got to see Harry Potter already, it doesn't come out here until Friday and I'm not going to see it until Sunday because of all our weekend plans!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mal said:


> yep we are exactly a week apart :) lol and there is always the possibility you will go before me this is my first lol

lol this is my first too hun!!! not sure when i will pop.



TaNasha said:


> yes we will all stick together, right till the end!
> 
> Dare you should defnitely demand a backrub! I might do the same! Harry Potter started showing here last night, I thought it starts the same time all over the world?
> 
> Natalie, hope you enjoyed your boy shopping! Have you thought of boy names now?

Harry starts here friday- or thursday at midnight! We don't get to see it until sunday though because of the crowds- we go mid day sunday to avoid some of all of that.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies! had my appt today -

they did NOT do an internal today. She measured and weighed me- i didn't gain anything since last week- which apparently could be a sign she is coming ? I told them about the plug- she said that was fantastic. She thinks baby weighs about 7 1/2 lbs at most. Probably a bit less. 

She also said she will almost definitely be here by the end of the month- so to expect a july baby. :) That's good news! :happydance:


----------



## Mal

ooooohh so exciting dare!!! getting closer


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hey girls.. Once again I haven't been on for a week and there's like 10 pages to catch up on! I will get there eventually!
Been staying with my mum and dad while dh was away at work because u can hardly walk or anything now.. I am absolutely massive and in so much pain! Can't believe there is another 2 weeks and 5 days until my cesarean... Seems like forever when I'm in so much agony and sleeping maybe 3 hours a night :( I'm so whingy and miserable right now lol.. Dh is home now for two whole months :):):) so glad he made it back in time! I have been worried this entire pregnancy that the babies would decide to show up and he wouldn't be here! But now he definately will be ::)

Natalie- I had a quick look back at your posts coz I thought about you the other day and had a 'feeling' your baby had arrived! Was so annoyed i couldn't get on the net! Obviously my 'feeling' was wrong lol but looking back I did get to see your MIL's text message... Excuse me but WTF!?!?! She sounds a bit insane if you ask me lol what a bizarre comment to make to someone! 'hope your not too disappointed'... Dissapointed about what? My gosh, sometimes I wish we could choose our family members lol

So I had my meeting with the anesthetist yesterday about the epidural and pain relief for my cesarean.. Sounds pretty straight forward...
Today I have a special breast feeding class specific for twins to go to :) I like that my hospital offers all these things! Or else I would be totally clueless lol 

Hope I haven't missed anything too important, but I will get round to reading everything eventually!!

Xox


----------



## Mal

only 2 weeks and you get to see your babies! :) are u nervous


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttcnumbertwo, so glad you talked to your obgyn & he is giving you extra days! That's the exact reasons I figured too ... They are usually watching out for your best interest! Hopefully you will be able to have a natural birth... Just don't stress too much bc stress can have the opposite effect of what you want! My sister stressed so much about her first getting here til the dr finally scheduled an induction for the next day... She relaxed knowing he was finally coming & went into labor on her own & didn't have to be induced lol!

Dare glad ur appt went well! :) sorry ur back is hurting! 

I'm so glad my DH doesn't drink! I'd be a mad woman! Take me to a movie then go to a pub...I doubt it! I'd probably cry & be angry! But I'm hormonal! No one needs a drunken birth partner! 

I had a meltdown at work today ... They kept putting more on me than I could handle even after I told them 3 X's to stop & so then I broke down in tears ... I almost just walked out ...it's hard to take care of tables of customers when you are blubbering like a baby! But eventually the manager apologized to me... I still ended up being at work on my feet for an hour almost past my limit which made me angry! Soooo thankful Tommorrow is my last day! I dread it but at least when it's over I can go home and rest and nest and wait on my baby!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Krystal I'm so glad tomorrow is your last day, I can't imagine waiting tables at this point, you need some time to put your feet up and relax!!! Dare, thats so exciting that they're predicting a July baby for sure, I didn't gain any weight this week either, I hope that's a good sign for me too! TTC, I can't imagine what you must feel like, carrying one baby is such a huge weight that you must be really struggling, good luck with the next two weeks! I have to go shopping for a dress today, have to go to a wedding tomorrow and I have nothing that is appropriate and looks nice, ugh I really didn't want to spend any more money on maternity clothes!!!


----------



## natalie85

ttc dh fifo lovely to see u back!! haha i wish your feeling was right haha i was nearly induced so you were not too far off hehehe!! i know i was talking to dh about his mother she has always been like this but as she has got older he was saying she has just got worse!!!! 
wow not long till your cesarean!! are u excited? must be nice to have an actual date that you will meet your babies!! and thats so fantastic dh is home now for a whole 2 months!!! :)

krystal im sorry u had such a rubbish day :( u are nearly done with work for a bit now so thats very positive and i hope your next shift is much better!!!

as for me i have my sweep booked for the 19th with my old midwife!! so if he isnt here by then he should be 19-20th! hopefully anyway as im told her sweeps are fantastic and have a high success rate!!! so i hope it works on me!!! i am tired today didnt get much sleep cos of hubbies snoring again i gave up at like 4am and slept on sofa for a little bit i think an afternoon nap is needed!!! hubby tried to give my back a rub last night but hmm well he kept falling asleep and applied no pressure so was a bit pointless but at least he tried i guess!!!


----------



## natalie85

oh dare i am happy u had such a good appointment!! wow a july baby do they think he will be very early or not?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc dh FIFO, bless your heart! One baby is weighing so heavy on me that I sleep in the recliner chair at night for a few hours til that gets uncomfortable I am
sure two is just miserable on your poor body! At least you have a date to look forward to to meet your sweet babies! Hang in there! You've almost made it :) with twins at that!! I hope you get to feeling a little better and get some rest! Glad your DH is home! Maybe he can spoil you for a bit before the lo's come! 

Thanks Natalie. I hope today is better it is my last day!!!!!! I can't believe I've made it this far & will get a break! I expect today to be busy but just praying it goes smoothly & not too long! .... The leg cramps just from working 3-5 hours this week have gotten soooo painful! They literally wake me up and i've ended up biting my blanket to keep from screaming bc they are such torturous pain! I am sooooooo excited about being off work though!!!! And scan and appt tomorrow! I don't figure I've progressed any, but I'm
hoping she will set the induction date and give me something to look forward to! Plus I can't wait to see my baby boy! I want to see how long his hair is getting :) I hope he has loads of it for all this heartburn I've had!


----------



## DaretoDream

@ Mal- i'm not nervous about that- i'm excited! Can't wait to see her!!!

@Krystal- hun i'm so sorry you broke down at work!!! that's so terrible! and damn right he should've apologized to you!!! Men. Glad today is your last day!!!!

@natalie- well she is due the 31st- so it won't be super early. Dh and i have a feeling next week is the big week. We don't know when but that's just how we feel. This mw - different one than last time- was very excited as well- saying she's coming very soon. I was just glad to hear that! Didn't ask much else!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies- quick question to any of you who have experienced contractions:

Think i may have had one contraction last night- is that possible to just have one? All day i was having lower back pain - which i don't usually have- and got up in the night to pee, and this wave of pain came around from my back through my front and just hurt really really bad- and lasted a little bit- then went away, and didn't happen again. But i've not felt anything quite like it. Was curious if it was a contraction? Or if it was just how i was sitting to pee? Bet i sound like a damn fool!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Natalie- I had a sweep done with my son. It hurt and I cramped and bleed, and It did NOT work to bring on labor. I would seriously think about it before you do it. Its more of a 50/50 chance like everything else and you will be cramping.. I hated it. But then again It may work for you. I decided that for this one Im not going to get the sweep done, (that is if I carry that long).
And Dare, Maybe your having contractions and only feeling them in your back? I know when I was in L &D the last time with severe back pain, they told me that was the contractions. Alot of them werent picking up on the monitor, but the dr said that they were def. contractions. :)


----------



## DaretoDream

started wirh AF style cramps too. Lots of pressure and then more pressure in my back and bum (just like AF). Called my mother just to check with her- she said sounds like body is getting ready and might be light contractions but body probably not exactly there yet. Just nervous as not had this before. If progress will call mw.


----------



## BattyNora

Ugh...I'm having a moan. Been in stupid meetings all day, and had basically people deciding to wade in and make changes that basically put the last two weeks of my hard work in the pooper! UGH!!! Why don't people do things when you ask them to, not at the LAST MINUTE that make it so much more difficult....!!!

I know I've only got a week left but I am SO done with work now....and another of my freelance clients have let me know they need me to "be available" up til my due date and will basically still be expecting me to be able to do a couple of hours a day....this is when I HATE being a freelancer....

To make it worse, I was due paying 22 days ago, TWENTY TWO, and I've had nothing! NOTHING!!!!!!! I'm worse than skint, I'm almost a month behind everything and they can't garuntee when I'll next get paid. Blurghhh.

Is it any suprise I have a massive headache.

Moan over......I can't wait for end of next week when I'm actually on "maternity".


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> Hey ladies- quick question to any of you who have experienced contractions:
> 
> Think i may have had one contraction last night- is that possible to just have one? All day i was having lower back pain - which i don't usually have- and got up in the night to pee, and this wave of pain came around from my back through my front and just hurt really really bad- and lasted a little bit- then went away, and didn't happen again. But i've not felt anything quite like it. Was curious if it was a contraction? Or if it was just how i was sitting to pee? Bet i sound like a damn fool!

I've had this as well!!!!!! I said about it a while ago I've had it like 5 times now!!!!! I was wondering if it's body getting ready!!??


----------



## BattyNora

natalie85 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- quick question to any of you who have experienced contractions:
> 
> Think i may have had one contraction last night- is that possible to just have one? All day i was having lower back pain - which i don't usually have- and got up in the night to pee, and this wave of pain came around from my back through my front and just hurt really really bad- and lasted a little bit- then went away, and didn't happen again. But i've not felt anything quite like it. Was curious if it was a contraction? Or if it was just how i was sitting to pee? Bet i sound like a damn fool!
> 
> I've had this as well!!!!!! I said about it a while ago I've had it like 5 times now!!!!! I was wondering if it's body getting ready!!??Click to expand...

I don't think its a contraction....but I don't know. I've been getting intermittent back pain for the past three or so days and the waves at the front every so often...I think its just stuff moving out the way for the final leg!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

had a midwife appointment and scan this afternoon and everything is fine and E is still growing like a giant! The will not induce me though . She said they can give me a sweep at 40 weeks but thats it! And e is not engaged yet and she said for 1st time babies this should already have happened by 37 weeks otherwise it is an indication that she just wont fit. I also have a lot of amniotoc fluid, which she saids needs to be monitored but nothing to worry about. I googled this but cant find too much info on it?

I am getting so fed up and i just want my baby NOW! But I still have the feeling that she is going to keep us waiting- naughty baby!


----------



## natalie85

i forgot to say mrstacporter i know it might not work but at that point i will be 1 day overdue but from what i have been told my old midwife has a high success rate and to be honest i need to get a bit more used to people being down there and it gives me more chance of getting into the hospital i want and hopefully wont need to be induced!!!

aww batty eak!!! is it graphics i think you said your line of work is? i know that can be stressful in itself!! i cant believe your pay is getting mucked around aswell must be a total nightmare!! tr not to get too stressed you dont want your blood pressure to go up to much i know thats easier said than done though!!!

aww tanasha that must be a nightmare are u measuring ahead? we do have some naughty babies on here hehe


----------



## TaNasha

Im measuring 3 weeks ahead! So we are also expecting a 8 or 9 pounder, ouchie!


----------



## natalie85

8-9 is ok anything over i would be panicking!!!!! 3 weeks ahead wow thats mad!!! in parts of my scan i was measuring a little ahead and in other bits i measuring behind!! its mad!!!


----------



## natalie85

havent seen charlie on here much!! u ok????


----------



## TaNasha

I was hoping she might come abit earlier because she is measuring ahead but apparantly it doesnt work like that! It just means that she is very comfy inside mommy´s tummy! So now Im wondering how I can make her abit uncomconfortable, just a tad, just enough to make her want to come out!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ladies - (haha Nat - just seen your message ^^) God... disappear for 2 days and there's like 20 pages to catch up on - so if I forget to reply to anyone I'm so sorry! 

Been at the MILs... was only supposed to stay one night but decided to stay another as she wanted to babysit last night, so Steve and I got to go to the cinema! Saw Transformers :) Then realised we had 10 minutes to get back to the car park before it closed so had to literally power walk all the way to the car! Don't think Henry was very impressed with all the hill walking, loud cinema and power walk back - he was going mental in the cinema! :haha: Kept kicking his dad's arm off of me, every loud noise he went mad punching and kicking me... and then decided to lay on my stomach so felt sick towards the end! Then we think Stephen coughed out a wasp - he was breathing weird and coughing as though he was choking, put him on the floor and he coughed and suddenly this half-alive wasp just appeared - he seemed fine afterwards, breathing went back to normal, laughing and playing etc... got told to keep an eye on him incase his throat swelled :shrug: Weird thing was, it couldn't have stung him, but he'd been like it for a couple of hours so was confused why he didn't get stung.

Natalie - I'd ignore your in-laws/their family - they just sound immature and it looks like they're trying to make everything to do with you and your baby negative. Daniel Joseph is a lovely name - and I couldn't believe on FB some of the comments they were making! What right do they have? grrrrrrrrr! OOh and your sweep is booked for the 19th!!!! Hopefully it works and we get to see your little boy by the end of next week!!! :D 

Dare - ooh sounds like it's not long for you either! :) Wonder who's gonna pop first... you or Natalie hehe :) Your midwife sounds really happy and confident too! 

Krystal - hope your last day at work goes ok! Now you can put your feel up before Silas arrives!

Batty - just because you're freelance doesn't mean they can take the mick! Is there no way you can refuse to give them the work back until they pay you? You're earning a livign too and it's sort of essential to have money before baby arrives! They're expensive little things :) It's really not fair for them to treat you like that! p.s. FULL TERM TOMORROW!!!! :D 

Tanasha - don't forget the measuring ahead could be off by a couple of weeks! :) and if you're carrying fluid/still quite high that could have an impact on it too! So... just hope she's got it wrong! :)

and whoever was talking about sticking together on here... course we will :) We've pretty much gone through the last 9 months all together chatting pretty much EVERYDAY :) So, it would be silly not to carry on when we all have our babies! Gonna need each other and each other's advice and opinions etc :) Can't believe still it's so close to the end!!


----------



## natalie85

haha time to try the old wives tales haha


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol which one?


----------



## natalie85

oooooh yeah i forgot u had gone away hahaha :dohh:
did u have a nice time? 
i know i cannot believe his family they are total ******* the way they are going they will have very little to do with this little man!! i already think he doesnt like them as whenever they are around he will not kick at all!!!! whereas with my family and anyone else he kicks away happily!!! i am kinda looking forward to having a sweep i really dont want to go toooo overdue as so ready now!!! esp after earlier this week!! it would be nice if he could be good for a while and come early!!! i was thinking earlier is daniel the right name?? seems more like dennis the menace!!!! hahaha
ahhh what did u think of transformers? that power walk didnt get things moving for u then? hehe 
oh wow a wasp!! eak!!! glad he is ok but what a shock!! maybe the wasp had already lost its sting.. is it wasps that once they have stung they've lost it and die? glad he is ok must have been a shock for u!!


----------



## natalie85

all of them!!! i need to try them myself i want baby now!!!!! bored of waiting!!!! :hehe:


----------



## DaretoDream

hello ladies so the cramps I was having is a prelude to labor- after just looking up a bunch of stuff and asking around. It doesn't happen to everyone though. But my mother bets it's next week too. If I make it that far. Lol.

natalie- the bees that die are honey bees- and they are the nice ones that don't really want to sting you. Wasps and yellow jackets can just keep stinging over and over again. I was stung 20 times in the leg in one sitting in high school thanks to an angry yellow jacket. Kids were tormenting it and it went after me. Of course.

hope everyone is well- using my ell so hard to comment!


----------



## CharlieKeys

All it did was push him further into my pelvis... which is why I need a new one :D It feels broken/bruised :( and I'm walking at the pace of a snail now cause it's so uncomfortable! :haha:

Transformers was really good - just wasn't the same without Megan Fox! The new girl was pretty crap! lol

Don't make them doubt your name choice :) If you are sure that's the one then don't change it for anyone. Only you and your hubby will know when he's born if he looks like a Daniel :) I stillllllllll can't believe she is now a he! How could they miss his little winky!? Guess there's always that little percentage hey!

:haha: Just think would you wanna give birth the night after a curry... could be quite messy ;)


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> hello ladies so the cramps I was having is a prelude to labor- after just looking up a bunch of stuff and asking around. It doesn't happen to everyone though. But my mother bets it's next week too. If I make it that far. Lol.
> 
> natalie- the bees that die are honey bees- and they are the nice ones that don't really want to sting you. Wasps and yellow jackets can just keep stinging over and over again. I was stung 20 times in the leg in one sitting in high school thanks to an angry yellow jacket. Kids were tormenting it and it went after me. Of course.
> 
> hope everyone is well- using my ell so hard to comment!

what does that mean a prelude to labour? it seems so strange just to have the one though doesnt it!!! i kept waiting for more hahaha!!!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> All it did was push him further into my pelvis... which is why I need a new one :D It feels broken/bruised :( and I'm walking at the pace of a snail now cause it's so uncomfortable! :haha:
> 
> Transformers was really good - just wasn't the same without Megan Fox! The new girl was pretty crap! lol
> 
> Don't make them doubt your name choice :) If you are sure that's the one then don't change it for anyone. Only you and your hubby will know when he's born if he looks like a Daniel :) I stillllllllll can't believe she is now a he! How could they miss his little winky!? Guess there's always that little percentage hey!
> 
> :haha: Just think would you wanna give birth the night after a curry... could be quite messy ;)

ooooo thats exciting he is moving down more!!! getting ready to come out!!!
i know i thought that with the new girl she seem really out of place!!!
haha just how naughty he is made me think he should be dennis the menace!!!:haha: i know i cant believe it either even though ive brought him all these lovely clothes i cant bring myself to wash them ready just in case they got it wrong haha but you couldnt miss it didnt look small!!!!!!!!!! :haha: i dont think i will believe it till he is here and i can see properly!! i feel bad my friend is pregnant and she had a gender scan and they said its a girl she is worried herself that they have got it wrong and is refusing to buy any more pink bits just incase!!!
oh no that would be sooooo embarrassing!! bro in law said i should have a meaty curry (im veggie) he said that'll give u diarreah and get things moving... i was just thinking yes it will give me diarreah and sickness and generally make me very ill!!! :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

and what was up with her 'overly-British' accent... and after everything the original couple went through in the first two - it makes NO sense as to why she'd just dump him!? lol

hehe! ahh where was he hiding it in the first place...! God... can you imagine if you hadn't gone in and had that scan, you'd have had all pink clothes etc and then be told 'here's your little boy' - everything happens for a reason, so there was a reason you had that spotting and that scan! I bet everyone who knows what happened who's pregnant is like ahhhh what if my scan was wrong!? Is the hubby used to the idea he's a boy now?

haha I'd just avoid things that are supposed to give you diarreah (how hard is that to spell!) and just do things that have a less messy outcome... like DTD and RLT and lots of walking/bouncing!


----------



## DaretoDream

Just got off the phone with the midwife- and they said i have to time the cramping- because they might be contractions! It happens to some ladies like that! that's scary!!! 

Could be nothing at all but very possibly could be labor starting.


----------



## Mal

hey guys, well I had my 35 weeks appt today and SO did not know I was getting GBS tested today that was unexpected. But we had a growth scan FINALLY and she is measuring ins 31% percentile which they said is good. She is also measuring about 5lbs 8 ounces and they said that is perfect. Im still measuring a week behind. Sonographer was suprised since I have GD she said most are measuring bigger. 


AND her head was SOOOOo low they had a hard time measuring it. I told her I had felt pressure yesterday in my butt lol but didnt think nothing of it cause I felt her butt in my ribs and they said she most likely is a long baby lol



BUT thats the good news. I had a horrible start to my day! I dont drive very often as I dont have a car, and since OH has been working outta town his mom has been driving his truck(stick) that I cant drive and I have had her car just in case of emergency or dr appts. So Im driving to go pick up my OH check and go to dr then come home. So as Im driving there is an undercover cop driving 2 lane over from me and 3 cars ahead of me. next thing I know he swerves into emergency lane and pulls behind me and turns lights on. As Im sitting here trying to figure out what I did, I wasnt speeding, my seat belt is one. WTF. Guys comes up to ym window and doesnt tell me why he pulled me over which most cops do and asks for my license/ registration all th blah. Told him I had to find rgistration cause it was not my car. He then asked me who it belonged to and I told him and he asked me if she had any other cars and I said no not REALIZING that she had another car caues it was irrelevant because it was a junk car. Well he then informs me the tags on the car I was driving were for the other car and I told him that that car was parked due to a blown engine. So then I call owner of car and was like the tags are wrong oh no there not i had them transfered. So cop comes back and I tell look I dont drive cause I dont own a car Im only using it to pick up a check and go to dr. told him twhat she said about the tags supposedly being transfered and he tells me he only believes HALF of my story ebcause I apparently am driving and he is standing in the HOT sun pulling me over and of course I am crying at this point cause Im stressed out at how rude he is being to me and calling me a liar. SO long story short I get a ticket. i understand they have a job to do thats fine I dont mind that part but geesus BE respectful


----------



## mrstacporter9

I told you dare! lol Just keep an Eye on them. if your lucky they will be your contractions and maybe baby isnt far off!!!! Good luck-

Mal Im sorry for the crappy start to the day. I hate tickets.


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> and what was up with her 'overly-British' accent... and after everything the original couple went through in the first two - it makes NO sense as to why she'd just dump him!? lol
> 
> hehe! ahh where was he hiding it in the first place...! God... can you imagine if you hadn't gone in and had that scan, you'd have had all pink clothes etc and then be told 'here's your little boy' - everything happens for a reason, so there was a reason you had that spotting and that scan! I bet everyone who knows what happened who's pregnant is like ahhhh what if my scan was wrong!? Is the hubby used to the idea he's a boy now?
> 
> haha I'd just avoid things that are supposed to give you diarreah (how hard is that to spell!) and just do things that have a less messy outcome... like DTD and RLT and lots of walking/bouncing!

i know!!!! she was awful really tried too hard!! i was trying to figure out for ages what had happened with him and (well i cant think of her name) megan fox!!! 
i know i would love to know where he was hiding it!!! thats it and i havent had any more spotting so thats good!! i did scare myself earlier u will laugh i'd forgotten i had eaten a load of beetroot for dinner last night and when i went to the toilet everything was a red colour and i was like wtf!! and was so scared for like 30 secs and about to take a pic and call l&d when i realised ohhhh that'll be the beetroot :rofl: 
i know i have no idea on how u spell diarreah!! 
i keep forgetting to drink rlt its awful it just never occurs to me cos i am constantly drinking juice!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

oh wow dare are u having more than one?????????? eak!!!!!!
mal sorry u had such a rubbish start for to the day!! but glad your appointment went well


----------



## Mal

ya Dr appt. made up for it. Have to say was not please about GBS testing that is just a little to personal having a swab in your butt EWWW eEW. BUT glad Lily is on track with her weight and she is not huge. :) I guess Im going in every week now as she scheduled me for next week. ooooh boy its getting close.... I still think she is gonna come early her head is so low and I have had some pressure down there past 2 days. eeek


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: at the beetroot incident!! Does it really change the colour of your wee?? 

Dare - ahh let us know how often you're getting them :D

Mal - that sucks! You think they'd have a bit more compassion as you're heavily pregnant!!! :(


----------



## natalie85

it really does charlie if u eat enough of it and not just your wee............


----------



## mrstacporter9

NAtalie :D Im laughing sooo hard! Im glad it wasnt blood tho! LMAO!


----------



## natalie85

i laughed at myself after i realised can u imagine if i had called up and they asked me to take a sample in hahahahahha :rofl:


----------



## Love_Krystal

LoL it's taken me forever to catch up it's been a busy day on here! I can't stop laughing at everyones stories and antics! :) 

My last day wasn't so bad! The manager told the host "we will just make Krystal stay on since it's her last day" luckily it was slow & I went and confronted him and told him I wasn't staying just to take one more table & he let me go home! I went and fixed our baby registr. At target bc the baby shower is Sunday and it was all messed up somehow. Then I got DH the new college football (American football) game for his ps3 & picked up pizza for dinner and a couple of sweet cards that I wrote in for him ... One about how much I love him & one about how he will be the best dad & all the things I can't wait to see him do with our son ... And put it all in an extra pizza box as a suprise :) for all his care and hard work around here :) he was very pleased, & the card about the baby even made him tear up :) 

Dr appt in the morning! Praying we get good measurements ... Our baby was measuring to be an 8-9 lb-er too hoping it's not any bigger this time! Hoping I've progressed some at least & that she will set my induction date so I will know! I really Want the 28th! 

Mal sorry about your ticket and rubbish day! Surely if u go to court & prove otherwise about the tags they will dismiss it ... Why would he be so rude to u ... Stupid man! 
I hope your day got better & glad ur dr appt went well! 

Charlie glad you enjoyed your trip and your night out! :) 

Batty sorry your job is being crazy! You need a break they can't make u work til your due date ESP if they aren't paying you! Ugh! I'd raise heck! 

Dare sounds exciting!! You may beat me ESP if she waits to induce til the 28 like I want!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Charlie- I can't believe that wasp incident, that would really freak me out! Mal- sorry about the bad car situation, what a bummer. At least the doctors appt. made up for it! Dare, I can't believe you might be having contractions, how exciting! Krystal- glad you had a good day, now relax! Not much going on here, just got home from a carnival, ate some junk food and DS got to ride some rides, but man my feet hurt!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

-Ugh my contractions came back this evening- I think I did to much in the yard today.Anyways i took a bath and it seemed to calm them down a little. I feel humongus right now. No position is comfortable to sit lay or stand in. :/ Im pretty sure baby has dropped, or def has moved waaaay down.I can fit a fist in between my boobs and stomach now, and since i was measuring 2 cm smaller at the last visit, i think that is confirming it. (besides i feel her head moving, waaaaaay , down low.) 

Im glad no one is having any major problems right now. :) It makes me feel good to know that we are all hanging in there. 

DS is still awake and refusing to go to sleep. He is still laying in his bed yelling... 2 hours worth of this. OMG. I cant stand much more of this screaming. I swear the closer I get to having this baby, the stupider he is acting. And I dont know if any of you other moms have this issue, but he is extremely clingy lately, not that I really mind, Im one of those protective mothers that dont let him out of my sight anyways- But i cant even shut the door to the bathroom without him throwing a hissy fit. Normally when hubby isnt home, DS is in the bathroom with me, but when hubby is home, i get to pee in 5 secs of peace... until the recent global meltdowns.


----------



## natalie85

Morning ladies 
Krystal wow I can't believe your work tried to make u stay on extra at end of your shift!! Well done u for not staying and what a lovely thing u did for your dh!!!
Mrstacporter ahhhh u having contractions too??? At this rate everyone will be popping before me!!!! Sorry ds is acting up a bit maybe he realises things will change soon and there will be a baby that needs all your attention instead of him??

Me well dh was very sweet slept on sofa so I could get a decent nights sleep but could I no!!! Must have been one of my worst nights constantly getting up for toilet, kept feeling dehydrated and heartburn sick and bump was hurting looks bit bigger today and lower!!! So am staying in bed a little longer to see if I can get any more sleep!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stephen's just started getting really clingy but someone said that's normal at around 9 months - just hope he'll be ok when he goes to his nan's for a few days when we have this baby (gonna miss him like mad!!!) maybe your son is playing up cause he's jealous - sounds a bit like he's acting like a 'baby' to get your attention? And all the other bad behaviour is linked - especially if he knows you'll react to his bad behaviour? Have you tried just ignoring it? :shrug:

Krystal - yaaaay you can put your feet up finally :) and that is so lovey what you did for your hubby - all your OHs seem so excited and willing to help out loads - it's lovely :) let's just hope this carries on when we all have our babies hey?! :) 

Dare - how are the contraction timings going?

Yaaaaaaay 37 weeks today!!!! Come on baby Wilson - hurry up out of there :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Get as much sleep in now as you can! Labour and looking after a new baby can be exhausting! So when they say rest it is the best thing you can do :)


----------



## Mal

Oka lol im always on when yu guys go to bed and when you wake up hahahah I guess its time for me to go to bed lol.


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations on 37 weeks full term woooooo!!!!
I'm trying but sleeping seems to be getting more and more impossible!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Happy 37 weeks hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i feel so emotional today as in happy emotional, everyone is so close! 39 weeks for me today eeeeeeek! 

I was expecting to see some new babies after a few days of not being on!! come on ladies POP!!!! my bets are on dare next hehehe!!!! 

at my baby shower there was a predictions chart of when baby will come and i put the 17th so ive got 2 days to see if i was right :S most other ppl put me late (NOOOOOOOOOOOO)!!! 

Soooo Chris and I have decided to go fishing this weekend, which = camping!!!! mad i know but i need to do something! sitting at home makes the time go so slow!!!!! So today I am blitzing the house incase something happens while we are away and i want to come home to a clean house!! Il be sure to pack my hospital bag in the car too hehe! I need to go for a hair cut really too but not sure if il be able to squeeze that in! I hope so coz i need it and im sure i wont have time once baby is here!!!!! x


----------



## natalie85

Happy 37 weeks batty
Happy 39 weeks samira u mad chicken!!!!!

Ahhhh wish this naughty baby would hurry up and come already I'm sooooo impatient!!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Natalie- I am having the sleep issue as well, thats funny cause I just told hubby that I should have slept on the couch last night. Im not sleeping hardly at all and im exhausted already cause i cant nap during the day thanks to the clingy little wombat child lol.
Charlie- Yes Ive tried ignoring it. I wonder if he compreheneds yet that there is actually going to be a baby. I mean I know hes smart and all, but are they able to actually KNOW whats going to happen yet? I mean He knows mommys got a baby in her belly, but i wonder if he knows exactly whats happening. Also My mom said its typical that first borns get real clingy before the mother gives birth. Its like something in nature lets them know something is different. (sorry Im a big beliver that we are all animals and have certain instincts- Like sometimes before a big storm comes, you just feel it.)


----------



## natalie85

That's what I said to dh last night that I should sleep on sofa but he said no u slept there last night and u need to get a good nights sleep!! Well neither of us did!! I'm gonna try exhaust myself today so I hope I can sleep better later!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Samira - cannot believe you're going camping! Haha well at least it keeps you busy for a couple of days! I was the same - I went to mils and came back on here hoping someone had popped! It seems on this thread everyone's baby is keeping them waiting but in the august mummy thread - all the baby's are wanting to come out early!!

Mrstacporter - I think baby's and children are a lot wiser to things than we give them credit for. Especially when a new baby is involved and they see the new baby stuff go up and buying the new baby stuff etc. Ooh I wonder if that's why Stephen is clingy at the moment the. - cause baby is about to show up :D he might just need that extra bit of reassurance that even with a baby you're not just gonna abandon him (I'm not saying anyone would abandon their child for a new one, but it must be a scary time for them). :) it's hard to know what to do/ what's wrong really isn't it :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Does palable and engaged mean the same thing??


----------



## estar

Hello Beautiful Ladies in waiting :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally got checked at my Midwife appointment yesterday, I haven't had any symptoms so I was very pleasantly surprised to hear my cervix was 1.5cm dilated, 50%thinned and very soft, and the babies head is engaged at a -1 which is right at my cervix (that explains the pressure:) I bought an exercise ball yesterday, looks like I will bouncing all day today! I feel really good today, hopefully it is the calm before the storm. So ready to meet this baby. 

And thanks to Natalie, I am totally freaking that it might not be a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Guess everyone is having sleep problems, I woke up at 4 with gas pains that I convinced myself were contractions...obviously it wasn't, ha ha! Hope everyone can at least get some naps during the day!


----------



## estar

natalie85 said:


> Does palable and engaged mean the same thing??

I think palable means how soft the cervix is or thinned out, and engaged is the babies position in the birth canal. Hopefully somebody has a better answer:shrug:


----------



## natalie85

Oppsie sorry estar!! That's fab u are dilated!! I am soooooo jealous though!! When I was checked on mon I was all closed up and cervix is long? Which I think means I have a while to go!!! I really want this monkey out now!! I am feeling fed up!!!

Awww ttc I had that the other day I got all excited then realised!! I'm trying not to nap today so will hopefully be so tired I can actually get a good nights sleep for a change!!


----------



## natalie85

estar said:


> natalie85 said:
> 
> 
> Does palable and engaged mean the same thing??
> 
> I think palable means how soft the cervix is or thinned out, and engaged is the babies position in the birth canal. Hopefully somebody has a better answer:shrug:Click to expand...

Ahhh I see I was confused as on my note from when I was in hosp at 1st I was 3/5 palable and then in the morning I was 2/5 palable but they didn't do an internal check in the morning!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Palpable is how much of the head they can feel out of the pelvis - it confuses me cause when they say 2/5ths is that only 2/5ths of his head is in my pelvis or what they can feel out of my pelvis :shrug:

And sorry ladies I'm still getting a full 7 hours+ sleep at night - I hardly wake to pee but I think that has to do with the fact I'm so tired I just don't wake up if I need to wee a bit :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Ooh I see basically the same as engaged then!! Just different wording!!
I'm so jealous of u getting sleep so not fair!!! :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just googled and it says 2/5ths mean only two fingers depth of baby's head can be felt above the pubic bone and you're aiming to get to 0/5ths which apparently means fully engaged :)


----------



## natalie85

Ah-ha thank u!! Still a way to go yet!!! 
What's a long cervix mean do u know??


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think when you get to 0/5ths you're pretty much giving birth/in labour? 

Just means your cervix hasn't shortened (which again from reading google means when kt shortens it is because it's dialating) but that can apparently happen in minutes and isn't a good indication o when labour might happen :shrug:


----------



## BattyNora

Be careful....different midwives write it differently so look at your notes.....

Mine says palpable...so I want the number to get lower (I want her to feel less head as baby descends..)....but some will write it as how much has gone IN so you want the number to get higher....


----------



## DaretoDream

@ Charlie- Contractions stopped around 430 pm yesterday- of course, right around the time they told me i needed to count them. lol. But i had ONE this morning- i still find it weird that i have to time these cramps because to me they don't sound anything like contractions- i had one that lasted like 20 seconds or so. That's all i've had. My friend confirmed hers started the same way though- they were cramps and then progressed into full blown contractions pretty fast. and HAPPY 37 weeks!

@Samira - happy 39 weeks!!!!! wow!

@Estar- i'm having the same fear!!!! i told dh about what happened to poor natalie and he was like 'uh ohhh...' now we're scared!




having my cramping like once or twice this morning. back is killing me again. Having trouble sleeping at night with not being able to get comfortable. Ugh. I want to meet my baby.


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's confusing why some midwives would write it one way and others write it another way! 

Dare - typical! I remember when I was contracting every 3 minutes and we got told to go in, got there and they'd stopped :dohh: then about 7 hours later was contracting but not 'properly, and after they finished monitoring me and booked me in the next day for being induced te real ones started - my god they were painful! And they sent me home, was back in again an hour later - 4 hours later he was here :) so it's funny how they can just start off 'mild' or slight cramps and go bam into full blown established labour ones! Keep an eye out :haha: unless you're one of those women who are in labour and don't realise it!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> It's confusing why some midwives would write it one way and others write it another way!
> 
> Dare - typical! I remember when I was contracting every 3 minutes and we got told to go in, got there and they'd stopped :dohh: then about 7 hours later was contracting but not 'properly, and after they finished monitoring me and booked me in the next day for being induced te real ones started - my god they were painful! And they sent me home, was back in again an hour later - 4 hours later he was here :) so it's funny how they can just start off 'mild' or slight cramps and go bam into full blown established labour ones! Keep an eye out :haha: unless you're one of those women who are in labour and don't realise it!


Yeah i hope that she does come soon though. I told dh i wanted her to be here this weekend- and he said why not next weekend? Because he wants to go out this weekend and do a few things. AFTER saying how bad he wants to hold her, now he wants her to hold off? Sorry but that pisses me off!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol what's he got planned? See I'd want her here just cause I know he had stuff he wanted to do! Silly men!!


----------



## DaretoDream

just go out with a friend on saturday- and then see harry potter on sunday with our friends. But.... I want my baby now :)


----------



## mrstacporter9

My hubby is pretty good on things like that. Like when I had to go to L&D for preterm labor contractions, hubby was scheduled to go out in to the feild for a week. ( shooting range that they have to stay out in for days at a time traaining) He told his 1st sgt that he needed to stay closer to home in case if I needed him for anything, so they let him avoid going out into the field. And the closer I get to delivery, the more he likes to become a house body. He likes us to stay home for the most part, lol. My hubby loves it when Im this pregnant.. even tho im miserable, he get the most excited and comforting when im this huge. I love him for it.


----------



## DaretoDream

he just wants to get things done before baby gets here. He is a homebody normally- so we don't really have a problem with any of that. But like he just wants to go and get a few things done and then will be happy for baby to arrive and be home :) and yeah- dh keeps telling me how adorable I am pregnant. Lol


----------



## mrstacporter9

Thats sweet dare! Lol 
Im gonna force that man of mine, to help me this weekend. my house is ready for ANOTHER super deep cleaning and i want to get it done. I need to wash up baby clothes- along with all of our clothes lol- and get things ready. With my son I nested the entire pregnancy, from the day we bought our son his first onsie. With this one, im way more laid back and am pushing things til the last min. I know I really shouldnt but my energy levels seriously fluctuate. Also we are in the process of buying a house as well, hopefully we will be in it by august. Preferably before baby comes! But seeing as how ill probably pop before then, i need to prepare this house (yuck) for babys arrival. I hate this rental so bad. We pay nearly 800 dollars a month to live here and everyday there is something new going wrong and its driving me freaking crazy. the AC leaked, we have a leak in the roof, the alarm system malfunctioned, we have an ant problem, and a fly problem, (We are very clean people and never had this many bugs before).I understand we live in the country and who doesnt expect a fly to swarm in every now and then- but this crap is for the birds. I keep fighting the ants off, they make huge roads down our walls. I cant sleep at night cause i think some kind of critter will get in the bed with us, it makes my skin crawl! Sorry again i had to vent. Im having another grouchy day and the baby is pushing into my pelvis and stretching it causing sharp pains. Ugh. it hurts, i feel like the only releif i will get is from squatting, but im a little afraid to do that cause im still slightly early and i dont want things to progress to quickly. Also i got a question for you beautiful ladies----

Terbutaline- the med that they gave me to stop labor Ive read some bad/good things about it. My question is, if I go into labor again...soon-like before 37 weeks- Should I get those shots again? Or just let nature take its course? i mean, what would you girls do? Me and hubby have refused the magneseum sulfate--- BAD EVIL STUFF... And the terbutaline only worked the 2 days. And I belive in if you go into labor, that the baby must be ready-- Unless your like super super early, then obviously there is a problem, but im real close to term... So would it be ok just to refuse the meds and have my girl?


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter- that's a really hard question. I don't know to be honest. I'd like to say i'd go ahead and have her- because i hate those shots and things and if it's only stopping you for 2 days... seems she's ready to me. I think i would elect to have her. I would feel way more comfy though as close to 37 weeks as i could get. I think i'd take it easy and relax a lot so that i didn't cause labor to come early too. But this is YOUR baby and ultimately your decision. Just make sure whatever it is you are comfortable with it. Would you feel bad if her lungs are under developed and she has to be monitored if coming early? OR what if the date was off that they gave you and you are farther along than they think and she comes out perfectly fine? You just have to be prepared for the worst. As long as you can handle that- go for it. But you just don't want to beat yourself up for either decision.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Thank you dare, I would be much more comfortable with her waiting until we were at least 37 weeks, but the way I feel and stuff, I remember feeling like this not long before I had my son-- and then again i may get shocked and carry to 42 weeks lol. Im not doing anything to get her here early. I dont want her to be sickly if thats what your asking. But I think my dates may be a little off and maybe shes just a smaller baby. I was only 4 lbs at birth, and my son was 6 lb 9 oz. So our family- including my mother and sister, weve all had "smaller" babies. I think she may just be smaller and maybe My dates are a little off. We were trying for 3 months before I got pregnant so maybe we got pregnant sooner than we thought!

Also I wanted to add- Yes i would feel bad if her lungs were under developed..... Who wouldnt?? Thats why I had the steriod shots to mature her lungs in case she came early. Im not in active labor or anything.. Ive just been pondering the situation since they told me I could deliver early. Ive made it this far so I know Im/were doing great on that. Cause I was in preterm labor at 33 weeks even and Ive almost made it to 35! Maybe if we are lucky she will be right on time, but I figured it was worth a bit of pondering. terbutaline is hell on my heart and raced it up to 140 BPM. So I honestly would prefer to not have a heart attack and cause my baby even more problems. Im seriously considering just having her if I have to go back in for anything. The midwife told me that after I hit 36 weeks I can resume all activities and sex, and that it would be fine to welcome baby then.


----------



## Mal

oh boy I hated that shot, I felt like I was on speed. I got it at 31 or 32 weeks. I didnt even know I was having contractions. But they were showing up on the monitor. 



So I think that my baby has def dropped as my belly feels heavy and looks like it has shrunk haha YAY me :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh I don't think we can make that decision for you incase it's the wrong one and the last thing any of us would want is to make a mistake with your baby. You have to go with your instincts at the time it happens. Hopefully, she'll make it to 37 weeks + and then you won't have to worry as much but if not then only you can decide what you think is best. :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

dare i have been the same my back is murderous i cant sleep at all!!! thats typical that its all stopped again!! i want baby here this weekend as well!!! i am so bored of waiting!! hehe
Mrstacporter i do not have any advice for u i am afraid, it all means nothing to me but seems like a decision u need to make for yourself!!! :-S

me hmmm well all day i have been cleaning i thought i would do as much as i can so i would be tired and get a good sleep tonight but i still have so much energy and have cleaned everything that i can and done everything i can other than put stuff on ebay which i cant be bothered to do as at the min its difficult for me to take masses of stuff to the post office for posting!!! i wonder if i have last min nesting haha

oh heartburn just seems to be getting worse :(


----------



## mrstacporter9

Well I thank everyone for their input. I know the ultimate decision is mine... I just thought maybe hearing others stories/ Point of view/etc... would help me in the long run...

But now I officially feel stupid and wish I hadnt asked for advice. I guess Ill just wait it out and not worry about it.. :/


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstac- do NOT feel stupid. There is no reason to! I would be asking the same. I hope what I wrote before didn't come off as harsh I didn't mean it to. More just to say weigh your options and think hard on what's worst case scenario and would you be ok with it. In ur place... I don't know what I'd do. I'd be asking everyone here though and scared. So thinking of you and baby :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

mrstacporter9 said:


> Well I thank everyone for their input. I know the ultimate decision is mine... I just thought maybe hearing others stories/ Point of view/etc... would help me in the long run...
> 
> But now I officially feel stupid and wish I hadnt asked for advice. I guess Ill just wait it out and not worry about it.. :/

Awwww don't feel stupid :hugs: it's something I know nothing about hence I can't comment!! Some of the questions I come out with make me sound soooo stupid :haha: but that's what we are here for to help each other through these questions etc!!!!


----------



## natalie85

I still can't sleep ahhhh I've been so busy today trying to make myself tired got so much done it's nearly 3am and still wide-awake I got into bed with dh but his snoring so bad I've come back to sofa to give me some chance!! I've shut bedroom door and come into next room I can still hear him!!! Oh dear!!! I asked him to give back a massage and all I got was I'm too tired he is always to tired for anything these days we haven't dtd cos he is too tired no wonder u ladies are doing better than me and babies are more likely to come before mine!!! Sorry I'm having a moan again :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrstacporter - nooooooo don't feel stupid!!!!!! Like Natalie I can't really comment cause I haven't been in that situation either. I was just saying that only you will know what's best at the time for both you and your little girl which is probably better than one of our opinions influencing your decision.

If I had to say what I would do, I guess I would probably let nature get on with things, especially if the contraction-stopping medication made me feel like I was having a heart attack - if I was pre-32 weeks then maybe I would take it again as I'd want to make sure baby had a couple more weeks in my belly at least, but post-34 weeks I would assume that with all the technology and advance in medical procedures etc that baby would have a huge chance of being ok and just need a little bit of extra help!

I really hope you didn't think that I didn't help you or it was just pointless in what I said - I just don't want to influence your own opinions and get it wrong :hugs:

Natalie - You should try selling stuff on the 'sell' section on bnb or at least advertise your ebay stuff on that section! :) 

Well...nothing much to report here..... my best friend is coming to visit me for a carvery and a brownie sundae today (unless she lets me down as she is a tad unreliable) and I'm watching Stephen play with my makeup (shhhh don't tell his Daddy! hehe)! Weather's pretty rubbish BUT it's better than having boiling hot sunshine IMO!!! :) 

What's everyone else got planned???


----------



## natalie85

charlie once i got the bits on ebay i will add the link on the sell bit but i'm wondering if by some chance i have baby by time bits end etc how i will have the time to get the bits to the post office!!!
as charlie says the weather is yukky here ut its nice not to be sweating like a pig!!! :haha: im not sure what we doing this weekend we have nothing planned but i feel like doing something as already feel bored hahaha need something to do rather than just thinking when is this baby gonna come!!!!! hmmmm brownie sundae sounds soooo yummy!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: you know you'll sell them and hten go into labour! :dohh: You'll have to get the hubby to rush down there for you! Or you should put on the end of the description 'could pop at anytime so could take a while getting back to you' ;)

and omg they are!!! I actually don't want the carvery- just the sundae hehe!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: you know you'll sell them and hten go into labour! :dohh: You'll have to get the hubby to rush down there for you! Or you should put on the end of the description 'could pop at anytime so could take a while getting back to you' ;)
> 
> and omg they are!!! I actually don't want the carvery- just the sundae hehe!

i know i think thats why im holding off!! :haha:
hahaha yeah the sundae sounds good!!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Sorry for my last post... I re read it and it sounded quite bitchy. :( Thank all of youu for your inputs! And none of your posts were "pointless". Even if you have never been there. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nooo not bitchy - I was more concerned that I hadn't helped you enough and you felt a bit upset etc! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

@natalie - ugh my sleeping has been interrupted hourly as i think i am peeing even MORE now than i was before. How is that even possible? 


@charlie- hope you have fun with your friend hun!!!!


As for me, feeling decent today- no cramps yet today. Did realize the dog has been extra whiny and annoying the last 3 days- since the cramping started on thursday. Wondering if he is able to sense something i can't? Not sure. 

DH is out today with his friend looking for a guitar, and i'm here... home... by myself... You know it does piss me off, that everytime he has a bit of extra money- guess where it goes? To himself. All the time. Last month he had work done on his tattoo- and i don't even want to think about the total of that. Then he's going to buy a guitar? 

I'm not working- so, the money he makes i would think if you have that kind of extra set it aside. I went out last night with a friend to catch up and i paid with money i have saved up because i feel too bad asking him to pay for a dinner. And he's out buying an Fing guitar right now. 

I got a gift certificate to amazon right- i bought something FOR the baby. all my extra money will be going to things for her. And when i buy gifts for him and my family- i've been paying. nothing from him. It just upsets me. Maybe i'm just being ridiculous. But, it just pisses me off that i'm using saved up money when he told me a while ago he would be paying for everything. Well... wonder when that's going to freaking happen. All my money was supposed to be used for me if i want something- or like for the baby if she needs something special or something- he told me not to use it at all. But for my dad for father's day and his upcoming birthday i told him what i was buying and he didn't say anything like where i could take money from to reimburse myself. Not a word. 

ANYWAY sorry for the mini rant.

Tomorrow i get to go see harry potter with some dear friends (very excited!) !! Those are my plans for the weekend... lol.


----------



## mrstacporter9

omg NATALIE~~ Your due date is in 2 days!!!!!! woohoooooo


----------



## natalie85

mrstacporter EAK!!! i know!!!! i dont think this little monkey will come by monday though i think he will be late ive told him while he is in there he is on the naughty step and to think about what he has done :haha: making me think he was a girl!!!! tut tut!!!! i was hoping that might make him come out a bit earlier haha no chance!!!

ohhh dare i know im finding i am going to the toilet at night and as soon as i have got up i need to go again last night im sure this happened 10 times i was in there for ages hahaha!!! such a nightmare!!!! how is it even possible???
aww im sorry he is being a pain with money!!! how horrid i would feel the same as u guilty for asking etc :( its like i know i am planning on losing weight and im going to need to buy new clothes, so i am going to sell bits on ebay to raise some money for it!!! 

as for me well i dont have loads of energy today, ive been sitting here playing games and googling bits all day making the most of a lazy day!!! i went to lie down on the floor as back was hurting and struggled to get up dh was laughing at me cos was such a sight :haha: tomorrow have nothing planned either shame i kinda want to do something but i dont know what be nice to do something that we wont get a chance to do when baby is finally here!!!!


----------



## Mal

So I woke up this morning, stood up and omg I can breath! I was able to take a nice deep breath and it felt so gooooood. My tummy feels sore. as if all the stretched out parts are like OMG shew its not tight anymore lol.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi all, I keep hoping when I get on here someone will have had a baby, but no such luck! Just got back from a birthday party with 20 two year olds, boy that was fun, ha ha! I'im just so sick of comments from everyone about how I look miserable, and like I'm about ready to pop- I really wish people would tell you you look nice or nothing at all! Natalie, I can't believe you're so close to your due date, and Dare I keep thinking you might be the one to go first... .who knows???


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - I'm sorry he's being a pain with money - maybe you should just say outright how you feel as the majority of men don't realise that they're being selfish. I control all the money in our house, I have Steve's card so when his wages go in I have control on what gets spent on what and if there's money left over he can have it - he still takes the piss and asks for more! Lol 

Natalie - go to the cinema - won't have time for that when he gets here :) we used to go every week and now it's once every 4 months :haha: just have to wait for them to come on sky now!! :) and tell your naughty monkey to get here soon!! I think everyone Is waiting on you to pop! :) hehe - everyone was wrong though on saying they thought he'd be here early! How are the in-laws now? Still being pains in the ass?

Mal - yay for being able to breathe lol

Ttc - just ignore their comments! Some people just like to put people down constantly!


----------



## natalie85

thats a good idea charlie i said that to dh said i wanted to see bridesmaids he rolled his eyes hahaha
i know i thought i was gonna be early too!!!!well i was wrong on him being a girl and being early so it seems!! im thinking (well hoping) if the sweep works he might be here late tues/ weds!! if not who knows i will probs end up being induced!!!! 
havent heard anything from the in laws since that text maybe she got the message when i didnt reply and (im sure it was her knocking at the door the other day but i didnt answer and had all curtains shut :haha: ) she keeps asking for the landline number but im not giving it to her esp when i cant see who is calling!!!!!!! :haha: 
who was your carvery and sundae? u made me want one soooo much i made dh take me to shops so i could get ice cream, brownie bites, choc sauce and whipped cream!!! the woman in the shop couldnt believe i was due in 2 days!!! but at least they opened up a checkout just for me haha

awww ttc im sure u look fab hun!!!! if not do what i do look at them and say yeah u look pretty rubbish yourself but at least i have an excuse :haha: i always do it if people say im looking big or whatever!!! 

heres a question about clear outs.... can dh's etc have the clear out in sympathy or instead of u?? seriously dh has been non stop today :haha: or am i just being a bit hopeful??


----------



## Love_Krystal

I stayed away yesterday bc my dr's appt went terribly & I was too upset to even talk about it. I spent most of yesterday crying and then we to town with my mom, had a friend over to cheer me, then birthday Cake for my newest SIL at my parents! I was so shattered emotionally and physically that by the time my friend left, DH was trying to take me home bc I was falling asleep sitting on the floor lol but I wouldn't let him bc he was watching a movie with my dad & so my mom put me in the recliner with a blanket and I slept for over an hour til The movie was over! We got home I went straight to bed & slept 9 1/2 hours only waking once to pee! It was the best sleep I've had in ages and ages!

My dr basically said I hadn't progressed anymore and that she wasn't going to be able to induce at 39 weeks if I didn't bc I had a 75% chance of csection. She had me so upset and worked up I just cried for hours! Dh was even holding me crying bc he felt bad I was so upset and scared & just kept telling me he would take care of me and it would be ok! .... Well after talking to lots of my l&d nurse friends, as well as family and friends everyone said the dr is crazy and that it's no indication of anything that it's perfectly normal ESP for a first time mom to have little progression before labor and for it to happen all at once instead of gradually over weeks... & not to worry bc baby would come when he was ready! It made me feel mch better. The dr said she would give
me until 41 weeks then if I hadn't had him she would induce or csection. She technically can't do anything I don't allow so I decided just to not worry & to let God and the baby do what they are going to do. I will prob change doctors next time as this one just isn't meshing well with me! ...my l&d nurse Friends said to help that rocking on birthing ball really is good.. As well as dtd, but that you need to lay there for about an hour afterward and let the semen sit on your cervix for the prostoglandins to have tome to work at softening the cervix! 

Today has been absolutely lovely, dh & I slept late for us then went and had breakfast, came home and hung up pictures etc in the baby's room and his office and just relaxed and worked together ... Now he is playing his new video game while I lie here and do nothing ;) and we may go to a baseball game tonight if the rain holds off! 

I'm ready for people to start popping too! :) I wanna see these LO's!!! 

Dare that's crazy about him and the money. You need to have a talk with him! All of our money goes together we both have cards and I make sure our bills are paid and we just talk about any purchases we need to make or whatever. We are like a team about it & only buy personal goodies if we check with the other and have nothing more pressing or a bigger priority that we need for the baby or house etc ... We splurge on one another occassionally, like getting him the video game...but it's not often and it's usually just spontaneous things to cheer the other or show some love :) 

Tomorrow is my big baby shower with my church and all of my lovely friends & I'm so excited! I will get to spend next week organizing and putting it all away which is awesome too!!!! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Y'all are making me need a brownie Sunday now! 

Natalie def go to the cinema & enjoy some time out! I hope the sweep works!!! Would be so exciting!!!!


----------



## natalie85

krystal i am so sorry to hear that!!! how horrid but how lucky you are to have friends in L&D to help put your mind at rest! i am glad u are feeling more positive and had such a lovely day today!!!!!


i've just noticed this little monkey been very quiet today im trying to remember if i have felt movement or not!!! trying not to worry going to have something cold and sugary and lie on left side and hope this naughty monkey moves although i've heard they can be quiet on the lead up to labour.....


----------



## natalie85

ohhh krystal i forgot to say i hope u have a lovely shower tomorrow xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc I agree .. People say the same things to me as we as how huge I am (yes baby is measuring 8 1/2 lbs already lol but he is healthy!) ... And how miserable I MUST be... Etc ... I want to smack them ... I may not be comfortable and I may be ready to meet my son but I am not miserable... I am excited! I am full term with a baby that is moving and kicking in my belly that I will get to meet soon! Something some women work very hard t o achieve or other go through all sorts of treatments etc hoping to Conceive and Carry a child healthy to full term....And that other women wait their whole lives and are never able to experience! It may not be comfortable and I may look huge to those people but I am happy and feel very blessed to be able to look so miserable and huge and aweful and about to pop! Don't let them bother you! We are blessed to be where we are! I would say "actually I feel lovely and I can't wait to meet my baby!" and see what they say to that!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks Natalie! 

Yep I've heard babies get quiet right close to labor! My mom
even said at my non stress test Friday before I saw the dr that she didn't think dr should induce bc he was moving Way too much to be ready to come yet, he was still comfortable partying it up in my belly! She was right! 

Maybe your naughty boy is resting up for his big debut!!!


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> Thanks Natalie!
> 
> Yep I've heard babies get quiet right close to labor! My mom
> even said at my non stress test Friday before I saw the dr that she didn't think dr should induce bc he was moving Way too much to be ready to come yet, he was still comfortable partying it up in my belly! She was right!
> 
> Maybe your naughty boy is resting up for his big debut!!!

eak u never know then!! i had a cold sugary drink laid on left side for a while finally had a big kick so happy now i was worrying for a min!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - glad you're feeling a bit happier today! Like I said on FB - it can happen so quickly that by the time your 39 weeks you could have progressed loads! You just have to let your body do what it's supposed to do and don't ket anyone pressure you into something you don't want to do. :)

I hope you have a lovely shower tomorrow too!

Natalie - my brownie sundae was amazing.....but I felt so uncomfortable after as I must have eaten too much :haha: How was yours? hehe

and maybe he's being quiet cause he's getting ready to make an appearance? :D


----------



## natalie85

just trying to finish it now..... really struggling!!! opppsie feel a bit sick hahahaha 
eak wouldnt it be lovely if he is getting ready to make an appearance!!! dh thinks it'll be tomorrow morning when i said i would make him bacon sausages eggs beans etc (i never make that kinda thing for him cos hate the smell and not too confident on cooking meaty stuff!!! saying that i am a lot better than what i was a year ago!!!) so he thinks he will come before then!!! hahaha


----------



## BattyNora

Just catching up on my phone so haven't looked back far.....hope everyone is olay.

Had my baby shower today and it was lovely. Got some lovely little bits and played some games. The 'boys' came in after a couple hours and my Pauly guessed how big my bump is using a ribbon SPOT ON! I was impressed! 

Something odd happened.....I literally felt babs shift in my stomach and suddenly she's not on my ribs but closer to my belly button. I'm getting a lot of movement lower down...I turned to my best friend and said 'something really weird just happened'!


----------



## natalie85

awww batty glad u had a lovely shower!! did u know it was happening or was it a surprise??
oooh sounds like u have dropped then!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Krystal- I'm so sorry you had such a miserable appointment, but you are right, they can't do anything without your permission and its up to you to make descisions, good luck! Also, about the "you look miserable" comments, I think it hurts my feelings even more because usually when I leave the house I have my hair done and makeup on, and I think I look really nice, even for being so pregnant, so its like a slap in the face!!

Batty- glad your shower went well, post some pics of the goodies you got, I love seeing baby stuff!!!

Natalie- how funny about DH having a clearout, you would think with the gas my DH has that he's the pregnant one, ugh men!!!

I'm soooo bored right now and there's nothing good on TV, even the dog is asleep!


----------



## Mal

well I have had a decent day, went to a fair of course I couldnt do anything other then eat lol. belly is def in the process of dropping lol. DEf was not expecting it this soon but oh well :) means im one step closer to baby being here.


----------



## Love_Krystal

2 nights in a row of good sleep would be wayy too much to ask for, wouldn't it? It's 315 am and I slept a bit on and off from 1130-150 but very fitful sleep. Lots of crazy dreams about people buying Silas tennis rackets and giant stuffed ducks ... The kind that look dead that you use to train hunting dogs only ginormous! And I kept trying to decorate everything with vases full of celery stalks but they kept wilting no matter how much plant food I put in the water! Lol ... 

Now I'm up and in the recliner. Heartburn is horrid! (mr Silas had a head FULL of hair at the scan Friday, it was floating everywhere so at least I know WHY!) I took medicine that didn't work, then had some milk but I feel like it didn't help but put gas in my stomach and made everything worse .... So now I'm just miserably sitting here :(


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Krystal. It was the same with my son. No respite from the heartburn and broken sleep. I guess he was just preparing me for when he arrived. He's still giving me sleepless nights almost 15 years later!!

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha ttc num2 how funny!!! Is he that bad?? I don't think I've suffered tooooo bad with gas!!!!

Krystal sorry u didn't get a good nights sleep!! Made me giggle with the celery in vases!!!! Heartburn is such a pain I thought it was meant to get better once baby has dropped seems to have got worse!! Although I read in a pregnancy book it's a sign of labour approaching, but I've had it for weeks now!!!

I slept on sofa again I'm actually getting good nights sleep on the sofa!!! Dh feels bad but last time he slept on sofa and I had the bed to myself neither of us slept well!!! 
I am making dh a big breakfast this morn with eggs bacon sausages etc I'm thinking I might make myself pancakes for breakfast!!! Letting him have what maybe his last lie in!!


----------



## natalie85

Pip how is your heartburn with this pregnancy??


----------



## pip7890

It's just as bad as with DS only it has kicked in earlier. I've got a bottle of Gaviscon by my bed, one in the kitchen and one on my desk at work! I don't expect any let up now until after baby is born! Keeps the weight down though as if I don't eat, I don't get heartburn!!!

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Awww gaviscon doesn't work with me now!!! I like your idea of not eating and keeping weight down :haha: did ds have a full head of hair when he was born??


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry about the heartburn girls, I've only had minor bouts of it that a big glass of milk can solve. Krystal, those dreams are funny, I know I'm dreaming strange things but I can never seem to remember them! 
Its only 6:35 am here and I'm up already. I was woken up by my son eating a freeze pop! That little guy got up quietly, went downstairs, got a freeze pop and was so proud of himself that he came back upstairs to show me! I couldn't stop laughing long enough to tell him that he can't be eating freeze pops at 615 in the morning! I guess the baby gate is going back up at the top of the stairs!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh sorry about the heartburn ladies! Not had much this time so unlike baby Silas i think henry's gonna be bald!! Hehe but I did live off rennies with my first so I remember exactly how it feels :(

And how funny about the dreams! I just keep dreaming about catching steve smoking :dohh: he quit when we first found out I was pregnant and after a few times he got caught out - last June (2010) he quit for good and for some reason I keep dreaming I catch him doing it. Werid!! 

Hmmm Natalie can you bring me some pancakes please :D did he like his fry up? 

Ttc - that's so funny! I bet it was impossible to keep a straight face when he came up to show you!!


----------



## natalie85

Pancakes were yummy!!! Felt bit sick after ate too many oppsie!!! :haha:
He loved his fry up I cooked it all without needing help on if things were cooked enough!! Very proud of myself!!!! Hehe!!!
Hehe ttc that's so sweet and funny!!!! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Lol ttc that's funny! I have 3 nephews under 4 and they are always getting into something! I wouldn't have been able to keep from laughing either! 

Heartburn is aweful.... It's on the list of things I'll be glad to be rid of when baby comes! 
Lol Charlie my nephews were mostly bald ... The cutest things ever! ... DH & I both had hair like monkeys lol so I figured Silas would have his share! Our niece was born with hair close to 2 inches long (5 cm) last year and she's kept it! 

My dreams were crazy pre pregnancy but have gotten worse ... Lately I don't sleep enough to dream or remember but last night I was on a roll. Except after those silly dreams my dreams turn to nightmares about chasing a little boy who kept getting in water and trying to keep him from drowning... It's haunted me at night ESP since my friends son drowned, I couldn't sleep for days now just having creepy nightmares! 

So excited about our baby shower today!!!! We've got church then dinner with my parents then shower from 2-4 ... Then vbs (kids week long fun thing) starts tonight at church so it will be an eventful day! Best part? Knowing I don't have to go to work tomorrrow!!!!!!!! :) :) :) 

Ok time for someone to pop around here ... Get to it Natalie! Or dare... Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww busy lady today!! I've just got Stephen climbing all over me and watching kids tv - Was gonna go for a walk but I feel sick and it's raining! So we're staying in :) he's being really clingy this week!
How is your friend doing after losing his little boy? :( 

Natalie - still waiting on those pancakes hehe and bet your hubby is glad your didn't give himfood posioning 

Yeah i agree someone pop :)


----------



## DaretoDream

ugh ladies i'm so tired of being pregnant. How is everyone else feeling this morning? I feel like i need to go right back to sleep.


----------



## DaretoDream

btw- congrats krystal we made 38 weeks today :)


----------



## natalie85

ooooo congratulations on 38 weeks dare and krystal!!!!
awww krystal your dreams must be scary maybe you are getting them as its playing on your mind so much!!! 
dare i feel exactly the same!!! why dont u g back to bed?
i am just so ready for baby to come although we wont be saying that when we are in labour or after when we miss our bumps!!!
charlie i am working on it!!!
we dtd last night well that did nothing!!! what positions u ladies finding best?? 
im glad i didnt give him food poisoning!!! i would have been horrified if i had!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Natalie - from a midwife friend..doggy style should be the most comfortable and the best in terms of trying to bring it on.


----------



## Love_Krystal

I agree with batty ... & also Natalie my nurse friends in labor & delivery said you have to let it sit on your cervix for about an hour for the prostaglandin to have a softening effect on your cervix (kind of annoying but hey if it works!) ... & that letting the semen sit on there has the same effect as "cervadil" the cervix softening prostaglandin suppository they give u in the USA to soften cervix before an induction ...they told me that, & sitting/rocking/bouncing on exercise ball were the two best things to do! That other than that contractions were the only thing that would help dilate you!


----------



## Mal

I so need some good in my life right now. I dont own a car so since my OH has been working outta town I have been using his moms car which is a really really old car. Since I have had it I have had to fix it. Well today it started smoking outta the tire ugh pulled ovr and I got OH moms BF with me and he is a jerk anyways and tkaes the wheel off and says well this is whats wrong with it blah blah blah.. So luckily someone i know just happened to see me and pulled over and took em to a parts store spent 50$ dollars on parts and I lef thim with the stuff to fix it and had my friend take me home. 


Turns out that what he was trying to "fix" was not even the damn problem he just needed brake fluid and a rubber boot(5$) piece Im so frustrated and no OH wants me to reschedule my dr appt a week from monday because she needs the car im like my appt is in the AM its really hard to reschedule my dr appts this late. ugh


----------



## CharlieKeys

the only two positions that are comfortable are doggy or spooning - all others hurt/squash me hehe!

and I don't think I'll miss this bump - well not until it's time for baby 3 :D and that's really not going to be for a while ;)

I've felt rubbish all day - felt sick, headachey, and now I've had the runs all afternoon too which sucks when you have a baby who seems to cry everytime you leave him! Dunno what's going on with him :dohh: And today seems to have dragged! Plus the weathers rubbish which is good on the heat front but could have done with some fresh air... and maybe get Henry moving!!

How's everyone elses day been? 

and congrats on 38 weeks ladies! :D It still hasn't quite sunk in that we're all going to have our babies that we've been speaking about for months in just a few days/weeks!! :D


----------



## mrstacporter9

ah congrats ladies!
And Im sorry about the car probs. That sucks, especially in this heat!

My dog has been acting very weird the last three days.. Shes been whining and barking excessivly------ which is totally NOT normal for her. Anyways today I figured out what it was... Its me.... Strange I know. Shes an outside dog, and I went out to her cause she was crying and I was trying to figure out whats up with her and she started sniffing me and licked my belly then she backed up into a corner like she was afraid of me and started whining at me. So, maybe my hormones have changed and she senses them? I have no idea. Anyways Anyone else had their pets act strange lately?


----------



## Mal

my dog acted weird, and my cat has been umm a little pyscho lately but turns around and is a clingy mess lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

mrstacporter9 said:


> ah congrats ladies!
> And Im sorry about the car probs. That sucks, especially in this heat!
> 
> My dog has been acting very weird the last three days.. Shes been whining and barking excessivly------ which is totally NOT normal for her. Anyways today I figured out what it was... Its me.... Strange I know. Shes an outside dog, and I went out to her cause she was crying and I was trying to figure out whats up with her and she started sniffing me and licked my belly then she backed up into a corner like she was afraid of me and started whining at me. So, maybe my hormones have changed and she senses them? I have no idea. *Anyways Anyone else had their pets act strange lately*?

Does my son count? :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Thanks batty, didn't work for me lol, krystal I read somewhere about the hour afterwards and at first I had to get up and get a drink but then made sure I lied down for least hour after (I made it 1hr 10mins before thinking I was gonna wet myself!!!)
Charlie all sudden I Started not feeling right like all dizzy and kinda headachy was really horrid!!!! Started like an hour ago dh told me to lie down which I have (normally I just get on with it!!!) feel bit sick again but think that's more cos of takeaway pizza than anything else!! Wonder what it is? Maybe cos of weather changing or something!!??
Mrstacporter Im not sure on pets acting different we don't have any here!! But I have heard dogs can pick up on these things!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

My dog is always crazy, ha ha... too many chipmunks in our back yard that drive him crazy!

Sory about the car troubles Mal, I hope you were able to get some of that money back!

Can't wait to hear about your shower Krystal, and congrats to you and Dare on 38 weeks!

I just got back from Harry Potter, it was awesome! Now just waiting for DS to wake up so we can go to the in-laws for dinner, I love when I don't have to cook!


----------



## CharlieKeys

It probably is the weather! Steve thinks it is - cause I was trying to think about what I ate yesterday that would have caused the runs etc and there isn't anything that I don't normally eat so :shrug: But it might be the change in pressure or something? 

Plus, I noticed today when Stephen was upset my boobs started leaking and then he was putting his mouth over my top where they were leaking... :dohh: I've never really had leaky boobs before :D 

Are you feeling ok now?


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> It probably is the weather! Steve thinks it is - cause I was trying to think about what I ate yesterday that would have caused the runs etc and there isn't anything that I don't normally eat so :shrug: But it might be the change in pressure or something?
> 
> Plus, I noticed today when Stephen was upset my boobs started leaking and then he was putting his mouth over my top where they were leaking... :dohh: I've never really had leaky boobs before :D
> 
> Are you feeling ok now?

must be weather then!!! it came on earlier a bit as well but no where as bad as it did a while ago!! havent had diarreah though but think pizza must have made me feel a bit dodgy!!! hmmmm still not feeling great, taken some paracetamol now to see if that helps :shrug: how are u feeling now??
oh no!!!! eak!!! bless him must have been a shock to him!!!! have u got breat pads ready?


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> Natalie - from a midwife friend..doggy style should be the most comfortable and the best in terms of trying to bring it on.

LOL the doggy style doesn't work at all for me!!! DH seems to think that if he does that he can put some of his weight on me and i have to constantly tell him to get off! Spooning is the most comfortable for me! Or on my back now that i can breathe again




mrstacporter9 said:


> My dog has been acting very weird the last three days.. Shes been whining and barking excessivly------ which is totally NOT normal for her. Anyways today I figured out what it was... Its me.... Strange I know. Shes an outside dog, and I went out to her cause she was crying and I was trying to figure out whats up with her and she started sniffing me and licked my belly then she backed up into a corner like she was afraid of me and started whining at me. So, maybe my hormones have changed and she senses them? I have no idea. Anyways Anyone else had their pets act strange lately?

My dog has been the same way too since thursday when the cramping had started. He has been HORRIBLE whining and crying and he's driving me crazy. seriously. Everytime i move i swear he's whining. He will literally come over and sit next to me and whine. I'm gonna kill him! It has to be a change to show something is coming. And i assume that since he's already this bad that when labor is about to begin he's going to be even worse. Which is nice to have another indicator but really? gonna kill him!



natalie85 said:


> must be weather then!!! it came on earlier a bit as well but no where as bad as it did a while ago!! havent had diarreah though but think pizza must have made me feel a bit dodgy!!! hmmmm still not feeling great, taken some paracetamol now to see if that helps :shrug: how are u feeling now??
> oh no!!!! eak!!! bless him must have been a shock to him!!!! have u got breat pads ready?

You know my mother told me that right before she went into labor she felt like she was coming down with the flu. I've heard a lot of ladies mention that- keep an eye out!!! maybe it's almost time!!! And i've heard a lot of ladies say that they had diarrhea or just well a lot of cleaning out right before too.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Dare- thats exactly how mine is acting---Shes been driving me crazy with all of the barking. She acting totally weird.
Also (TMI) ive started having... ahem.... puffs of air.... release from places... that are not normal. LMAO. If you ladies get what i mean.. Im assuming because something is happening down there since there is a lack of sex in my life right now, so I know its not that. :D 

Anyways, I really hope that we are all getting closer. Im ready to hear some birth stories!!! Bring on the babes!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstac- lol it's awful because my dog is on anxiety medication for this kind of thing! and it's like it's not working at ALL anymore. I can't imagine what he'd be like without it! good lord! i'd kill myself!


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol weren't a shock to him Natalie... he's been obsessed with my boobs for the past few days and keeps putting his head in them and trying to get to my nipples if I'm changing in front of him! Someone said he can probably smell milk! Cheeky bugger! :)

ooh I hope Dare's right - if you feel like that maybe you're starting to pop!! :D If not.... it's not long until your sweep hehe!


----------



## natalie85

dare i have heard that a lot recently too!!! i hope u are right!!! 
i do get fed up wondering if when u dont feel right if it is preg related, or a sign of labour labour approaching or if u are just actually not feeling well!!!
charlie i hope the sweep works on tues if he hasnt become before!!!!
i still cant believe 3 scans said girl though!!!!
awww bless him how cheeky!!!! :D


----------



## Mal

thanks TTC Im gonna try and take this stuff back soon. Just sucks I wasted my time buying it. Just frustrating


I need some good in my life, its so hard not having my OH here with me and having to rely on someone else's car, and listen to bitchn after bitchn. It would be different if it was an every now an again thing but omg i cant stand hearing the bitching anymore. 

then I get to listen to my OH mom about all the trash in my yard... (we dont have trash pickup here) Well fuck I cant lift half the shit that needs to be thrown away and everytime she says she will help something MAGICAL consumes her time. Im just over im 9 months pregnant and still mowing the yard and NOT just my yard, I mow the rental house next door and HER yard. UGH 


I cannot WAIT for my baby to be here so i can love on her and just be happy with her and not worry about anyone else but her. :) 


OKA rant over sorry about this guys but it feels good to rant.


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies i am so bloody confused right now. The mw office had told me to time my menstrual like type of cramping because that can be labor. Now i'm reading online that BH contractions can turn into the real thing. SO where the hell do contractions actually occur? top or bottom of the uterus because now i feel like i don't know anything!!! I was told lower down and now online is saying above near the fundus and i just feel very lost.


----------



## natalie85

eak dare im not sure!!! i know when i was on the monitor i had one lower down nearer bellybutton which was for baby's heartbeat and one higher up which measures contractions!!! can u call and ask??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Both my real contractions and BH ones have been where I get period pain - others claim Bh are at the top of their belly and then some say contractions start at the back and work their way around the belly. 

And mal - hope your day improves :) just ignore the bitching and concentrate on you and your bubba!!


----------



## natalie85

samiras waters broke!!!!how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

my bh ones are above- that's what they've told me they are anyway. And the cramping I had down low they said were the real ones. But really... I've read and heard so many different things. And my family has been full od women that could talk and walk during their contractions even when at 5 minutes apart. They had to be told by other people they needed to go in. Just scared I'm not going to recogonize them. Because the menstrual cramps they told me were contractions didn't feel that bad I could walk around and everything with them.


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie that's awesome!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Looks like Samira beat you two too it - cheeeeky!! :) 

Good luck Samira!!! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - the early ones usually are the ones you can walk through etc - it's when you hit established labour - they're the ones that you struggle with, hopefully you should find they'll eventually start to intensify and get closer together and last longer


----------



## natalie85

just thinking has anyone heard much from mumtomiller and how she is getting on??


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> my bh ones are above- that's what they've told me they are anyway. And the cramping I had down low they said were the real ones. But really... I've read and heard so many different things. And my family has been full od women that could talk and walk during their contractions even when at 5 minutes apart. They had to be told by other people they needed to go in. Just scared I'm not going to recogonize them. Because the menstrual cramps they told me were contractions didn't feel that bad I could walk around and everything with them.

i also worry im not gonna know when actual contractions start!! but keep getting told.... you will know.....:shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: at the time when youre getting started you're like I do know I feel it now but it is true you will know when the established ones kick in!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I know natalie me too! But if my mother didn't know- how will I?? And when I alled about the period type pains they said those need to be timed! I said "what?! But they don't feel like anything!" and they said "for some women that's all they get!!!" how was I supposed to know that??


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> I know natalie me too! But if my mother didn't know- how will I?? And when I alled about the period type pains they said those need to be timed! I said "what?! But they don't feel like anything!" and they said "for some women that's all they get!!!" how was I supposed to know that??

oh no really!!! its soooo confusing isnt it!!! i've heard it can start like period pains for some women then progress?!! i guess we hope that our waters actually go so we know :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

I don't really want my waters to go first- because they only give you so long after it breaks to have baby- which scares me- they do a csection if its over a certain point and i think it's like 24 hours or something. I think i would panic and freak out and cause more trouble to myself if my water went first and i was scared to death i wouldn't get baby out in time. You know what i mean? 

SO natalie from what i'm reading- it sounds like braxton hicks are only called braxton hicks when they are preterm type labor? Sounds like the SAME area can be called true labor contractions when they start occuring that close together. Which is hard because it says they can come normally between 10-20 minutes. I just feel like they are leaving a huge chunk of information out!!! 

What the hell am i timing?! lol i feel like i'm mad.


----------



## natalie85

oh really?! i didnt know that they only give u a certain amount of time then its a section!!! i thought (maybe its over here) that if no contractions etc after waters break after certain time they induce u and put u on hormone drip? 
from what i have read is that:
phase 1- early labour
duration- 12 hours or more
contraction- 30-60 secs
frequency- 5-20 mins apart
dilation 0-3cm

phase 2- active labour
duration- 6hours or more
contraction- 45-60 secs
frequency- 2-5 mins apart
dilation 3-7 cm

phase 3- transition 
duration- from a few mins to a few hours
contraction- 60-90 secs
frequency- 2-3 mins apart
dilation- 7-10cm

phase 4 delivery 
duration- from a few mins to over 1 hour
contraction- 45-90 secs
frequency- 3-5 mins apart
dilation 10cm

does that help at all i just copied that from my app on phone!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Natalie over here- at my hospital i think it's 24 hours from the time the bag goes. They will in there try inducing but if baby doesn't come out by 24 hours they cut you open and take baby. 

Ok ladies i have another question- anyone have a change in their discharge? TMI i know but curious? I have had clear discharge- DEF smells like normal discharge so the only reason i'm not worried- but it's clear and a lot more than normal. now mw did mention there would be tons more in the last bit here- just wasn't expecting it to be clear. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## natalie85

Oooh I see!! I don't really know how long they give u here!!!
Hmmm think I have noticed had clearer discharge but to be honest I haven't really been paying attention!!


----------



## Mal

so um ya Im waiting for on call dr to call me back... I think my water may have broke....


----------



## mrstacporter9

OH MY MAL!!!! Keep us posted ! EAK!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, Mal and Samira have had their waters break- this is starting to get really exciting around here!!! Dare, I've had increased discharge as well but I would describe my as white and not clear, so I'm not sure what to tell you! I also wish I could distinguish between BH and real contractions, but I can't remember how I felt before I had my son, you would think I'd be better at this since I've done it before but I feel like I'm in the same boat I was as the first time around!


----------



## Mal

Oka Im BACK home, my waters did not break :( pooeeey but I am 50% effaced and 1cm dialated YAY me lol. Still exciting either way lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

Just wanted to update and say my shower was lovely ;) probably 40 or more people there & lots of fun bits for baby Silas :) now I have something fun to do this week in putting it all away! (aside from all the housework I need to catch up) 

I have been completely shattered but unable to sleep! :-/ I mean my eyes burn and I doze off but then I wake within a few minutes and can't sleep!?! Craziness! Baby Hasnt quit moving the past hour hardly though... Which is a long stretch for him to move in his cramped quarters! 

I wonder if the dogs have anything to do with the full moon? Ours have been howling and acting crazy but I think that's all it is ... 

I don't know If I'd know if I had a contraction but I've decided to just relax and enjoy waiting on the baby! I'm not going to worry over every symptom or make myself miserable trying to evict him & I'm not putting up with my dr's non sense I'm going to let my body have a chance to do it's thing in it's time... And let the baby decide when he is ready... If by chance he doesn't ever progress then I'll deal with it then! First I'm going to enjoy a few quiet weeks wth DH & getting things in order! :) 

Mal exciting that you are progressing! 

I can't believe Samira's water has broken!!! So exciting!!! It's all that camping out under the full moon haha :) can't wait to see her precious lil boy!!!!


----------



## Mal

Ya I am excited lol just wasnt expecting to be dialated yet as I am not even 36 weeks yet...but hopefully that is good progresss for a 1st baby but who knows I could sit at 1cm for weeks :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hmm Natalie - best get camping hehe!!

Mal - at least you're making progress!! :)

Oh and on waters breaking my hind waters went with Stephen and they said I had 48 hours to progress by myself before they'd induce me so I think in the UK they give you two days but they do ask you to go in the day after to be monitored etc and then book your induction for the following day :)

Wonder if Samira's started having contractions yet? 

Ttc - i feel the same even though I only gave birth 9 months ago I can't remember what to look out for or what to feel like etc :dohh:

Krystal - glad you had a nice shower!! :) did you get lots of nice things for him?


----------



## Mal

did samira post on here or did she txt someone? ooo so exciting for her!


----------



## natalie85

Krystal so happy u had a lovely shower!!!!!! Sorry u are suffering with not being able to sleep as well!!! Sucks doesn't it!!!!! And wow what a lovely attitude u have on not getting anxious on when baby is coming!!! Wish I had that!!!! 

Charlie I was thinking that last night!!! Do u think camping in garden would count.... Saying that not even got a tent as I don't do camping etc!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh krystal last night I had increased movement as well been odd, lot of movement down low mainly would have thought much room down there!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think Samira might have had him... people are starting to congratulate her on her wall!!! 

oh and Mal - she sent a message out to a few people on FB saying her waters had broken!!

:haha: there's no harm in trying.... it was probably trying to get up and out to pee from the floor that did it! ;) P.s HAPPY DUE DATE Natalie :D


----------



## natalie85

Thank u Charlie!!!! I can't believe I'm due today!!!! If possible gonna go for a long walk tonight see if that helps move things along gonna make spicy fajitas for dinner too!!!! 
Samira has had her baby!!!! Her sister has posted on her fb wall!!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Good morning ladies!

Hope you all had good weekends?

Happy due date Natalie! Hope bubba decides to make an entrance soon!

Krystal glad you had a good shower, post some photos!

This waiting game is getting old and tiring now! I had loads of painful BH last night, they really hurt, and each time I got excited thinking this might be it! But we timed them and they werent regular and only lasted for about 30 seconds, boo! And today i have nothing!

It looks like Samira has had the baby as everyone is congradulating her. I can just see all of us trying to drag our OHs to take us camping!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u tanasha!!!! 
I agree this waiting and wondering game is no fun!!!! I am very fed up of waiting now!!! Just want him here already!!!! So hoping my sweep works tomorrow I think I am hoping a little bit too much and getting hopes up I shouldnt do that if it doesn't work I will be disapponted I know I will :( but then I have my follow up from my stay in hosp and sure they will do internal as well so 2 lots of people poking up there I hope will work!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Nat - seriously...just relllllaaaaaaaaaaax. I know it's easier said than done but the worst thing you can do to delay labour is being stressed and anxious. 

Without sounding too preachy it's exactly something from my natal hypnotherapy book...our bodies are designed to give birth in a calm and relaxed atmosphere and any stimulus that makes us produce any kind of adrenaline (stress..worry....fear...impatience) will cause our body to hold out. They use the animal giving birth in wild - it a predator was to appear the body is so wonderful it would actually be able to stop labour there and then and give them the needed hormones to get away.....but the funny thing is our minds can't distinguish between a real present threat and a preceived one. 

Getting worked up about is he/isn't he coming will actually have a similar effect to your body ..... so have a bath, go for a wander, re-pack you hospital bag (my favourite one personally!!) bake a cake or do anything just to help yourself relax........ :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

I agree batty! I think that may be why camping worked for Samira... She was just relaxing doing what she loved and going about her business not sitting at home "trying" to "make" the baby come with crazy antics! That's why I've decided to relax and not worry about it unless it gets over a week into august! Poor DH is the one going mad, he wants the baby here now, he can't wait! ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'll avoid camping then ;) I can be a proper stress-head!! I

I can't believe she had him so quickly! For a first labour her waters breaking at 10pm to people saying congrats at about 8ish - that's REALLY quick!! Can't wait to see pictures of little Hayden!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats on your due date Natalie, now lets see that baby!!! Krystal- I'm so glad your shower went well. Mal, glad your home from the hospital, I think 1cm is great for a first baby, I was still totally shut at 36 weeks! So happy for Samira getting the ball rolling!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy Due Date Natalie!! 

I feel as if morning sickness has returned the past few morning? I've been nauseous and gagging & almost threw up at the smell of things that don't bother me like mustard and chicken! I wonder if my hormones are just crazy for some reason!!? Anyone else had this?


----------



## DaretoDream

@Mal- sorry about the false alarm- what happened? was it just discharge or what? Just curious!!!

@krystal- glad you had a lovely shower!! that's great! Also- if your dogs are howling it could be because of YOU. I knew a lady that had a husky- and as soon as she hit 7 months pg the dog would howl ALL night because it wanted her to be awake and with her at all times. They had to give her all kinds of medications to make the dog sleep through the night because literally would howl all night long. I worked with a behaviorist who told filled me in (because i had no idea) that they can go crazy due to hormones!!! Probably your howling dogs have to do with your hormones. My whiny needy annoying dog is due to mine! Btw- your gagging and being sick could be a labor sign as well. :)

@natalie- i had increased movement last night too. Very strange!!! She was dancing and is doing it now too actually. and HAPPY DUE DATE!!! :happydance:


as for me I feel pretty darn good today- not as tired as normal, and my hips actually do NOT hurt today?! Strange. DH's birthday is today so i'll be cooking him up a nice meal, have to get to the store and get what i need. decided to pack the dogs bag sometime today- as he'll be staying at my mother's for the first like week or two after baby comes. and i need her to be able to come in and just grab the bag and not worry about getting things together. PLUS all his meds and instructions. Funny i have a dog that needs like his own manual and most people refuse to even pet sit him because of how scary his problems can be.

I have my next appt on thursday- very anxious for it. Was super anxious all day yesterday, feeling a bit better today- probably because i have a lot to do today. It's cleaning day for me today. I think i might ask for another internal to see if anything's changed. I hope i'm more effaced and that i've dilated a bit more. But- not getting my hopes up. I feel like all signs i was thinking i was having have vanished. Kind of sad about that. 13days left. Very exciting and scary at the same time!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Natalie-- TRY NIPPLE STIMULATION!!!! It works. I swear that is what sent me into labor with my son. Google Nipple stimulation and do it. You WILL have contractions. It only works if your body is ready to go into labor and it is completely safe, and natural. And congrats on 40 weeks! and at the same time... Im sorry for you.. Lol

Wooowee ladies... my house is a mess and I need to get motivated to clean!


----------



## DaretoDream

Just called my ob office and waiting for a call back... feel like that discharge i was having has increased already this morning, and although yesterday it smelled like normal discharge today it doesn't smell like anything- just water. Worried about the amniotic fluid so... i called and have to wait for a return call. But it doesn't smell sweet like i read either. Just nervous.

Not going to the store until they call me back just in case i have to go in. Afraid they are going to make me go in and check it out. :/ scared to though. really don't like going unless i have to. BUT maybe they'll let me do that instead of my appt thurs and i can get checked today instead?! lol. I might have to go thurs anyway. But i'll update you ladies as soon as i know anything. Don't think it's my waters because it's a light amount compared to what they said- like soaked pants- but reading online some ladies said they had a very small trickle that only affected their pantyliner and panties- and they called and went to get it checked to find out they were losing fluid. 

So for babies sake i sucked it up and called. Hoping, it's nothing.


----------



## natalie85

hahaha batty as u posted that i was already in the bath relaxing!!! ive had quite a nice relaxing day!!! havent done anything hahaha!!!
may have to hold of on our walk unless weather is a bit better otherwise will just get soaked!!!
dare isnt that strange!! was your movement down low as well or all over the place?
hope u get on ok and keep us updated on what they say!!!!! 
krystal a few weeks back i had sickness and nausea too!!! seems to have eased up again now!!!
Mrstacpoter i will give that a go later :haha: i'll tell u what your due date comes up and you think hmmmm well should be here today and your not hmmm!!!

the reason i am getting so ahhhhhh and frustrated is because if something doesnt happen soon the chances are i will have to go to a hospital that i really dont want to like if my new midwife wants to do a sweep or induce me she has said i will have to go to that hospital which i really hate the thought of so thats why i am getting so frustrated :(


----------



## mrstacporter9

I completely understand. I wish I could have everything go as I had planned/wanted but Oh well for me. but I hope your baby shows you signs that labor are near very very soon. :) Im so excited for you! And all of you that are going to get checked! eak! you could be new mommies soon! I cant wait till its my turn!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> hahaha batty as u posted that i was already in the bath relaxing!!! ive had quite a nice relaxing day!!! havent done anything hahaha!!!
> may have to hold of on our walk unless weather is a bit better otherwise will just get soaked!!!
> dare isnt that strange!! was your movement down low as well or all over the place?
> hope u get on ok and keep us updated on what they say!!!!!
> krystal a few weeks back i had sickness and nausea too!!! seems to have eased up again now!!!
> Mrstacpoter i will give that a go later :haha: i'll tell u what your due date comes up and you think hmmmm well should be here today and your not hmmm!!!
> 
> the reason i am getting so ahhhhhh and frustrated is because if something doesnt happen soon the chances are i will have to go to a hospital that i really dont want to like if my new midwife wants to do a sweep or induce me she has said i will have to go to that hospital which i really hate the thought of so thats why i am getting so frustrated :(

Mine was all over the place!!! But i understand being so frustrated. I can't imagine NOT being. I would be the same way. I already am and i'm not there yet!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Ladies OMG we are having a horrible ant problem here at our house. Ants are even IN my laptop. Ill be typing and an ant will scurry out and up my arm! Its gross! I hate it here. we have tryed everything to get rid of them. The more we kill, the more we see coming in through the walls!


----------



## Mal

No explanation with the discharge, she said it could have been sweat as I was mowing(riding lawn mower) or pee. BUt i swear I did not freaking pee myself lol. 


Im 36 weeks officially tomorrow but i wonder if its oka to start walking today to try and progress things or if I should wait. 

Im starting to feel her a little lower today and its not very comfortable haha.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh i hate ants!! I have to have ant powder put around our back door or we had loads of them in the kitchen!!! You'll have to call pest control! :(

DAre - let us know how it goes! Some do lose them in a small slow trickle, others big gushes, others lose the hind waters first etc etc 

Oh and I heard nipple stimulation causes more painful contractions??


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter9 said:


> Ladies OMG we are having a horrible ant problem here at our house. Ants are even IN my laptop. Ill be typing and an ant will scurry out and up my arm! Its gross! I hate it here. we have tryed everything to get rid of them. The more we kill, the more we see coming in through the walls!

For the ants, you need to lay down some hot pepper spices near where they are going. like the main areas they are traveling. It helps! 




CharlieKeys said:


> ahhh i hate ants!! I have to have ant powder put around our back door or we had loads of them in the kitchen!!! You'll have to call pest control! :(
> 
> DAre - let us know how it goes! Some do lose them in a small slow trickle, others big gushes, others lose the hind waters first etc etc
> 
> Oh and I heard nipple stimulation causes more painful contractions??

Well i got called back an hour later- she didn't really seem to concerned since it's only in my panties and not anywhere else. Makes me feel kind of foolish. She told me to drink 3 glasses of water, and then lay down for an hour or two and see if there is an increase in fluid down there. not sure what that means if there is- maybe something is leaking! She asked if i was having contractions and i explained how i can't even tell and that i have braxton hicks all the time- and she started to say that they usually start in the back and wrap around- but when i told her that i have shortness of breath with some of the bh- she said THAT could be the real thing. So i told her i was very confused and she said 'it's hard to tell sometimes'. And that was my answer. It's hard to tell. whaaaaaaaat .

But i got my appt moved up from thursday to wednesday. I am happy about that though. rather go a day earlier.


----------



## natalie85

Thank u ladies!!! I feel a bit Moany but just desperate to get to this particular hospital!!!
Eak ants yuk!!! I know to clean our keyboards we use like an air spray so maybe give something like that a try to get them out of the keyboard?! Other than that I know here u can get ant killers and like an ant bait thingy like a little round thing that's meant to attract and then kill them I think!!!
Awww dare I'm sorry u didn't get a straight forward answer but hopefully weds u will find out a bit more and they can do an internal to check your waters etc!!!!

We were gonna go for a walk just started raining again and I feel so lethargic at the min :(


----------



## Mal

Anyone else tired today? lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

Hope you get things figured out Dare! At least Wednesday isn't very far away! My appt will be Thursday or Friday but I'm not looking forward to it lol I'd rather skip it and go to a movie or sleep in with DH ... I almost don't want her to even check me bc she stresses me out & I read that it's really no indication of labor starting but just whether somethigs happening down there or not.. But that you can go from
0 to labor in a few hours ESP 1st time moms! 

We got tons of stuff for the baby at the shower! Gosh I already spent some time last night and then about an hour this morning sorting things ... Then I felt bad and my bp was up a bit to 149/87 so I layed down for a nap thinking it's prob from not sleeping last night! I just got up and it's back down a lot lower so I think I was right! I've got to get to work now and get the house cleaned and finish sorting things! I've got a list to complete this week! It's amazing not to have to go to work!!! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I think the sickness may have to do with my bp being up ... I've been dizzy a lot lately and so my nurse friend said to watch it more closely.... I doubt I'm close to labor I expect he will be here sometime in early august unless we get to a point where she feels induction will be successful!


----------



## natalie85

Glad u are feeling bit better krystal!!! Sounds like your body needs to rest a bit I find I can usually get a bit more sleep in day rather than night!!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Krystal- That information is wrong. First time moms Usually take forever to labor. You can be dilated at a 1 for weeks before you actually go into labor. Not to say that its never happened, but its a long shot. Its usually Multips-- that can go from 0-to birth in a few hours. Multips being women who have had previous children. Thats because their uterus is actually already a little stretched open from having a baby before. I labored over 23 hours with my first and it was a normal labor up until delivery. :/ it sucks I know.
Also-- Ive read that nipple stimulation causes harder contractions too, but they felt the same to me. I think most people say that because it brings them on strong instead of like a braxton hicks. I think its just the shock of the strength. But then again, if you are wanting to go into labor, then you need to welcome any kind of pain! lol sounds crazy I know, but I look forward to feeling twinges of pain, so that I know labor is near.

With the stupid ants--- we have tried everything you can think of except calling an exterminator. we dont have the money for one right now and we will be moving out of here next month anyways--hopefully. But thanks for the suggestions. OH and yea I have one of those cans 'o air lol. My hubby used them all the time in Iraq, so we have a ton of those things. :/ nothing works. It just sucks cause they crawl out and up my arms. (cringe) They also got into the motor of hubbys truck yesterday... ??? maybe they are attack ants? lol

Ive been cleaning some what and im tired already. I hate having to take frequent breaks, because i get side tracked and too lazy to get back up.


----------



## natalie85

Awww must be horrid with all the ants but that's good u move in a month!! Very brave moving at 39 weeks!!! I thought moving at 33weeks was hard enough!! 
I have to take breaks between cleaning too!! I usually do one room have a break then move on to the next!!!

I have major backache and hip ache come on it's constant so know it's not any kind of contractions haha bit more pressure down there too so I think someone may have moved down a bit! Dh said I looked a bit lower when he came home from work! One lady has predicted I go into labour tonight be interesting to she if she is right but I'm not gonna get hopes up!! For now I need to actually cook some dinner!!!! It's all prepped from earlier but wasn't feeling too hungry... I am now hahaha


----------



## CharlieKeys

I do Mal! I was up at 6am and had loads of energy, got everything ready for the day, ironed Steve's work shirt, set all his clothes out, had a shower, managed to catch up on some tv I'd recorded before Stephen woke up... then it hit 9am and i've been zombiefied for the rest of the day and I've had two decent naps :haha:

Dare - I'd be a bit worried they're not going to see you sooner to test your waters just because of the risk of infection - I know you're seeing them in two days but still, for peace of mind I'd have thought they'd have tested today? :shrug: And, it's not very helpful them saying 'it's hard to tell' - are they regular? Hopefully, you'll get some answers on weds :)

Natalie - you're perfectly entitled to have your baby where you want - if you don't like Watford but prefer Stoke that's your choice and they shouldn't force you to have him where you're going to be uncomfortable! So moan away :) I think we're all used to coming on here having a good old moan up! :) It's better to have a moan with people who understand what you're going through/experiencing! 

I really need to start my uni assignment - it's due in 2 days after my due date so, I want to get it done and sent off now but I have no enthusiasm.... anyone have any? If so... send it my way pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh i missed this whole page!!

Krystal - take it easy :) It was good that you recognised your BP was getting higher and ot stop what you were doing!

Mrstacporter - god I hope that's true... so can you be not dialated one minute and then quickly start dilating with the 2nd/3rd child.. if you get what i mean?


----------



## natalie85

If I had some energy I would sooo give u some Charlie hehe!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mstacporter I don't think you understood what I meant. I wasn't speaking about fast labor at all or just speaking ignorantly ... I read tons of medical journals and nonsense like that, as I had planned to be a doctor before I decided to be a stay at home
mom. Most of the info I receive is from there or from my friends/family
that work in labor and delivery. (my best friends mom who is like another mom to me has been the head nurse on the l&d floor for 30
years) .... What I meant was it isn't at all strange for a first time mom to not have any or much progression dilation wise until the very end (39-40 weeks) or even until the start of labor. A FTM's cervix has never done the effacement & dilation before so it often takes longer and the pressure of the babys head & labor contractions are needed to cause this progression. Which often means the opposite of what you thought I meant. It can mean first time labors are much longer than any subsequent ones.

So what I mean is that I could go in for my 40 week appt, still just be 30% effaced or so & not dilated, then go into labor that night or two days later or a week later .... There is no set time, just that labor can start without any warning (or any or mch dilation) just like a second or more time mom (& sometimes even a first timer) can walk around dilated to 3 for weeks before the baby is born. It's not an indication of anything except that your body is doing something .... It doesn't have any effect on how quickly you will go into labor.(but may effect the speed and duration of labor once it begins bc part of the work is already done) 

For instance my sister with her first wasn't dilated at all until 39 wks and she was just at 1. She went into labor at 40 wks and a few days still dilated to 1 when it began. Her labor lasted altogether about 18-20 hours .... With her 3rd she was dilated to 3 and effaced from around 37 weeks, didn't go into labor until almost 41 weeks, but her labor lasted only 6-8 hours, with her going from 6 cm to delivery in less than 15 min! 

So I said all that bc my dr acted angry that I wasn't dilated yet at 37 weeks...& that I woul prob need a csection.... But being a ftm, it isn't unreasonable or even odd that I am
not dilated (natalie you weren't either when they checked you at 39 weeks right?) and that it's too early for her to be pushing me toward a csection. The baby is big and we may end up in a csection but I pray that's not the case and I'm
going to give my body every natural chance
possible before I let her cut me! 

Does that make more sense?


----------



## natalie85

Krystal totally right 39weeks not dialated, cervix long etc


----------



## DaretoDream

@krystal- i really like my mw this time on wed- :) And she's so positive and great- actually i like almost ALL of the midwives i see. But this one is great. She makes me feel very positive when i see her. I wouldn't want the internal normally but now with the dripping thing- it freaks me out. And i'm generally getting curious. :) Not that i expect it to tell me when i'm going into labor but, i just wonder if i'm dilating anymore or anymore effaced than before. And glad you are feeling better! And you are totally right about all that info! my mw told me it's extremely rare for a first time mom to be effaced even at 37 weeks (i was 36 when she told me i was 80% effaced). And that it is no indication but just good that my body is working so well. 

@charlie- i totally agree with you. She seemed like she didn't think it was my waters. It had also calmed a bit since my original call. I can't even tell. it's so hard to tell! So who knows? they tell you to call if something is concerning you and when you do- it's like yeah ok. What the hell?


----------



## Mal

so ya after I postes i was tired I went and laid down. I have not been taking naps but man that felt SOOOoo good. Im still a little tired but one of my best friends dad died unexpectadly today so Im going to spend time with her. 


So since we are talking about dilation and what not. I am 36 weeks is it good that I am already 1cm and 50% effaced? of course I know I can sit like this till 40 weeks... and I am a ftm


----------



## mrstacporter9

CharlieKeys said:


> Ooh i missed this whole page!!
> 
> Krystal - take it easy :) It was good that you recognised your BP was getting higher and ot stop what you were doing!
> 
> Mrstacporter - god I hope that's true... so can you be not dialated one minute and then quickly start dilating with the 2nd/3rd child.. if you get what i mean?

It doesnt usually happen that fast for anyone. It happens over time. But you can dilate quickly in a matter of hours.. Some women have their babies within 4 hours of start to finsih... But most of those women were in prelabor and early labor-- early dilation to like 1-2 prior.


----------



## mrstacporter9

Well Krystal I def. Didnt mean anything By what I posted in response. If you re-read what you wrote, you made it sound like you meant it the other way around. I thought maybe someone had given you the wrong information and was trying to help you out.. :/ 

And the truth being told it doesnt matter who in your family works at a hospital, every doctor, nurse, midwife, family member, or friend is going to tell you something different. the only truth to any of this crap is that we have to wait and labor will begin, when it begins.

Edit-- I also wanted to add that I never tried to make you sound ignorant- But then again Krystal-- I am not ignorant either. I HAVE had a child previously. I HAVE done it. and I already AM a mom. We all have silly questions reguardless of what goes on, but I mean, like I said before... Everyone is gonna tell you something different.


----------



## DaretoDream

Mal- yes that's great! Less to do in hospital during delivery. :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Hm I really don't have a response to any of that, that I'd like to post. I've been on here talking with these same girls the entire pregnancy...i am here bc I enjoy the company & sharing and going through things together makes it easier and pass faster :) plus it's been really exciting watching everyone progress & our little beans turn into big cuddly babies! I'm not here to argue or deal with any drama, I'm wayyy to old & laid back & happy for that! We've always just discussed things on this board, I've never felt like I had to defend myself or argue with anyone and it's always been light hearted supportive and fun! This group has been different to me than many other for those very reasons. 

You are new, joining us here at the end, and we've always welcomed anyone & included anyone who wanted to be here! We are all nice girls and we've all gotten along even thOugh we sometimes have different opinions about things. But if you are going to try to start arguements with me or talk down to me or create drama out of things I post then I'd just assume you didn't read and respond to my post, bc I enjoy this group and board and the girls I have met here & been friends with for the past nine months :) & I don't plan on this becoming a stressful place and I would appreciate if you didn't make it that way.


----------



## natalie85

On a different note to currant topics....
I have cleaned up my whole home this evening incase the lady on my fb is right and baby decides to come tonight... Don't think that's happening, or if the sweep works tomorrow... I am worried that I may not be able to have it done as I am told your cervix needs to be favourable, knowing my luck it wont be!!! :haha: :cry: anyway finished my cleaning had some Hagen daz cookies and cream ice cream was soooooo yummy now just getting the ironing done out the way while watching goodfellas!!!
Heartburn is bad this evening esp where I was bending over cleaning!!!


----------



## mrstacporter9

Well I want to thank you for ruining it for me. And dont worry youve officially pissed me off, and I wont be back. I wasnt intending on causing any drama, just stating facts. good luck to you.


----------



## estar

Mmmmm cookies and cream....my favorite!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrstacporter I don't really want to get involved but that's a little uncalled for. What krystal has been writingseriously didn't say anything about you being ignorant or anything. She has been defending herself against things you have said. It's really unfair and I hope you can get over this and stick around. Maybe if you walk away for a bit and then come back after cooling off? I would hate to see anyone go. But really- she is not in the wrong. She was saying she was not going to be dramatic and you are making it that way. Can't we just forget about it and stick together?

there have been things you have said that made me bite my tongue because it sounded like you were telling me or someone else something that was fact because you are obviously right. But I just shut up and didn't want to make anything out of it because I just figured I was reading to much into it. But you can't just go attacking krystal when she didn't do anything. You are reading to much into it.


----------



## Love_Krystal

At least the nest will be ready Natalie!!! & cookies and cream sounds yummy! I had a bit the other day even though i'm not suppose to have much but it was delicious! :) heartburn is a beast :-/ I've cleaned all day too & bending def doesn't help! Maybe your LO will have loads of hair too haha! Really hope your sweep works I'm ready to find out! 

Samira's LO is sooo adorable it makes me very jealous mr Silas isn't here right yet! I am so thrilled for her though! How she must be loving those first cuddles :) and what quick labor! Makes me wonder about a water birth lol


----------



## DaretoDream

having a ton of those cramps again ladies.... Not a pattern yet but they are def. There.


----------



## natalie85

Its definately ready for this monkey now, well except our nursery furniture still hasn't turned up but we have the Moses basket ready!! Only thing I can't bring myself to do is wash the new clothes we got (boys bits) just in Case still maybe a girl :-S I reckon baby going to be covered in hair hence I keep calling it monkey!!!
Hmmm I could eat more of it was soooo good I decided I needed a treat for all the cleaning!!!
I do hope that the mw can a do a sweep and b it works I am concerned my cervix Wont be favourable but oh well what can I do now!!!! Just keep fingers crossed for me ladies!!
I know such a beautiful baby!!!! I saw the photo and melted!!!! Amazed at how quick her labour was can't wait to hear her birth story!!!! Sounds silly but feels like one of closest friends has given birth!!! I guess we have all got that close on here over these 40 weeks or so!!!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> having a ton of those cramps again ladies.... Not a pattern yet but they are def. There.

I've been having a few crampy and achey pains all day today!!! Ask for a massage... Helps a little and a warm bath and when sitting down relaxing hot water bottle on your back or heat pads if gets too bad take some paracetamol!!!
Hope your ok xx


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie they told me those cramps could be labor contractions- so if you are having them too and they seem like they have apattern- start timing! Waa going to take a bath but it's so bloody hot I can't even imagine getting in a hot bath right now!! But I did think about it. Thinking I might try for that massage !! Lol hope you feel better soon!


----------



## natalie85

Mine don't follow any pattern and seem to last at least an hour at a time!! I will mention it when I see the midwife tomorrow!!! 
Good luck with your massage!!! Is it really hot out there then?? X


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow ladies, so much going on today! I feel like I miss so much because I don't check during the day! I've been having tons of BH contractions today and alot of discharge. However, I don't think something is starting, I think I just overdid it cleaning out the garage (which I wouldn't have to do if DH would just put things away where they belong, ugh!). Anyhow... I'm really intrigued by nipple stimulation, but I'm a bit nervous too. If I was told specifically by the doctor that I can't be induced because of my scar do you think nipple stimulation would be a bad idea because the contractions are stronger? I think I'll ask the nurse on friday at my appointment, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Mal

wow lots going on since i left. 


ANYWAYs I went out to the mall and walked man that gets the BH's going lol. been a good day today.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with both krystal and dare - it's silly to make a drama out of nothing - but it does feel sometimes that you're telling us we are wrong and instead if offering advice it feels like criticism. I know we're all behind computer screens and it can be easy to misinterpret how something is said but at the same time it's not just one lady thinking it. We're not ganging up on you at all and yes hormones are high at the moment - but it's silly to say you're never coming to this group again because of one altercation - krystal's right when she says all the ladies on here welcomes everyone who joined late or joined towards the end. So I think when you've calmed down you should just come back and get on with it.

Natalie - ahhhhh good luck today :) :) keep us all updated - and think positively - your cervix will be ready :haha: and hmmmm cookies and creme!!! Might take a trip to tescos later now hehe! Are you going to take both girl and boy clothes with you just incase?

Dare - enjoy that massage :D

Ttc - all I've heard about nipple stimulation is that it only works if your body is ready and although you do start contracting they're more intense, so if you are worried about your scar I would just ask your dr/midwife if they think it's ok! :haha: though I'd be too embarrassed to Ask my midwife hehe

Woke up this morning to lots of green snot like globs :) heeeeellllo mucous plug!! Keep it coming :haha: :) I bet I get nothing else now!!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u Charlie!!! I will think positive!!! And will update when I can!!! My friend who had the same mw as me had a sweep done by her got there and found she was already 3cm dilated and the sweep was done 11am on fri and by 3pm sat she has having proper contractions!!! And was told that our midwife has a high success rate on sweeps!!!
Sainsburys had it on offer at half price, it should still be on offer today!!! Can't check it on phone at the min!!
Oh in baby's suitcase I have only packed neutrals just incase so the little monkey will come home in yellow or White clothes :haha:
I think I'm gonna go back to bed I am sooooo tired didn't fall asleep till 4am then woke up for ages!!!
Has anyone else's dh/oh said that they are really tight down there these days? :-S


----------



## natalie85

Charlie nearly forgot to say wooooo for your mucus plug!!!!!! :D


----------



## TaNasha

Good morning ladies!

Good luck with your sweep Natalie! Please let us know how it went? Im having one at 40 weeks so Im curious to know what its like and more importantly if it works! Just think in 2 weeks(hopefully less) you should have your little monkey in your arms!

Charlie Yay for your mucous plug!

Dare how are your cramps? Are you timing them?

I am going to venture into town today, on the bike no less as DH has taken my car because his is in for a service! Going to get the last bits for my hospital bag and then maybe something for LG as there are sales everywhere. 

Are you all making dinners to freeze so you wont have to cook once LO is born?


----------



## Mal

how effective is nipple stimulation? does anyone know?


----------



## TaNasha

i guess its as effective as sex, pineapple, tonic, walking and all that jazz. Cant hurt to try.


----------



## Mal

jus trying to think of things cause I cant have sex due to OH being outta town for who knows how long. But seeing as how baby as dropped and I am 1 cm already I have a small head start..

my nips started leaking as well too. 

well oka I need to go to bed now its 415AM now lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nat - Ahh I so hope it works! It's about time these babies started showing their cute little faces :) at least you have some reassurance your m/w is good at her job too! 

Ooh tanasha - never thought about freezing meals - we just stocked up on pasta and things like that at first and then after a week or two I was up for cooking again :) though last time steve bought me two massive bars of galaxy - they lasted a couple of days at the most ;) but I would say cooking and freezing is probably a really good idea :)

Mal - it's apparently effective as it stimulates your uterus but your body has to be near labour or cervix has to be ready fir it to have any affect (or so I've read)


----------



## TaNasha

i was thinking of making some lasagne, cottage pie and mac and cheese so DH can just pop them into the oven. But then I will have to find the energy to make all of them!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hmm mac & cheese!! :) you have to think about whether you'll have more energy now or when she arrives :haha:


----------



## BattyNora

TaNasha said:


> i was thinking of making some lasagne, cottage pie and mac and cheese so DH can just pop them into the oven. But then I will have to find the energy to make all of them!

I think it's a great idea - I'm just like you and don't know if I can bring myself to do it! The way I am at the moment I'd probably scoff them before they made it to the freezer!! :D


----------



## natalie85

Hmmmmmmm galaxy chocolate *drools* I am sooooo getting me some of that!!!!

I was gonna cook some bits up but I have no room in my freeezer!!! We have stocked up on things like pasta and bits that are easy/quick to cook!! I was advised to make sure u have things u can eat easily and one handed!!!


----------



## BattyNora

So maybe fajitas isn't the best idea then!!!! Not they way I stock mine up anyway. 

That is the one massive plus of still living with our parents - my mum tends to cook anyway because it's 'her house' so I'm not really too worried about having to get anything special in.

Hmmmm galaxy chocolate.........*dribble*


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay Charlie for progresss!!! 

Natalie good luck! My fingers are crossed!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Natasha, you are a better woman that I am! I can't imagine riding a bike right now! It seems all the pressure the seat puts on your cervix could have a good effect toward progressing though! Just be careful & don't go into labor lol! I'm afraid I'd feel like my pubic bone was going to pop apart worse than it already does! 

I woke up this morning at 5 am with DH & when he was kissing me goodbye a min ago he asked if I was ok & I told him yes, but that this baby needs to come out now bc I am so uncomfortable & I went on a rant about how I want my body back now lol & I was tired....& he said he felt like he could go back to sleep himself right now (seeing as he only gets 5 or so hours a night and works 10 hours in the 100+ degree heat I am sure he needs more sleep!) but right about that time morning sickness kicked in again and I Sat up really fast and said "I feel like I could throw up right now!" You should have seen him jump backwards away from me haha ...it was hilarious ... Thankfully I haven't been sick yet this morning even tho I feel nauseaous!


----------



## natalie85

Haha batty I had veggie fajitas last night!!! I thought so not gonna get a chance to eat them for a while esp as I make them very spicy and if I express milk and monkey has reflux cos I gotta remember what I eat they also eat through milk!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

My parents are going to stock up on groceries and I'll cook at their house after the baby is born for all of us & they will pay me so we can save money on groceries and have extra income which is nice. I've thought of freezing meals but have no energy for it! Lol 

Ttc- I've never tried nipple stimulation so I wouldn't know how safe it was contraction wise, but I doubt they would be Any stronger than regular contractions you'd naturally have in labor! I can't see them being insanely strong unless you were going into active labor ... Then again asking the mw is always safest! ... although mine get stimulated during sex a lot of the time lol :) and I've never noticed anything from it ....I'm 
curious to know if it works! I am becoming increasingly miserably uncomfortable & would love to evict this baby or at least speed the process if possible lol


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

I was feeling a little sad yesterday that baby was due this week (Thursday) but reading your posts and feeling your excitement has cheered me up.

I'd like to wish you all luck for the speedy, straightforward labour you'd like. Hopefully it won't be too long for you now. I'll be keeping an eye out on FB for those of you who are FB friends and look forward to reading your birth stories on here in due course.

I genuinely can't remember a great deal about my labour (it was almost 15 years ago) but I do remember going in to the hospital on the Saturday after a show (I was 38w) and being sent home as nothing was happening, and then throwing up Sunday morning and contractions starting Sunday tea-time (Note to self: don't have lots of fibre as your last meal before delivery :rofl). I eventually went in on Sunday night and was found to be 6cm dilated and my DS was born Monday morning after a 16 hour labour.

Take care everyone.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks pip, good to hear from you! Sounds like were all ready to meet our LOs, I think ill take a long walk today


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks Pip. Hope you are doing ok?

Hmmm fajitas that might be whats on the menu tonight!

So went out on the bicyle and just my luck as I was half way it started to rain! I decided to rather go home as I did not fancy walking around in town all wet! Got home and then offcourse the sun started shining! 

I have a mw appointment later this afternoon, so it will be me and the boke once again, but this time hopefully without rain!


----------



## TaNasha

i meant bike and not boke, sorry!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: before I even read any of these latest posts I went to tescos and I have faijtas for dinner!! How weird! :)

Pip - :hugs: i hope this week goes ok for you and feel free to come and cry on our shoulders Thursday if you feel you want too :) I'll be thinking about you and soon you'll be here showing off the LO you've been blessed with now. 

Natalie - what time was/is your Appt? Getting a bit excited? Ooh and good point about bf and food!!

Krystal - I had to laugh when you said you felt sick and hubby backed away - is he a bit squeamish?? Hehe! And lucky you (and batty) having the parents cook for you! Then again I can always go downstairs for a carvery if I'm desperate :) 

Tanasha - you're riding a bike this far along?? Go you!! Hope your appt goes well!! :)


----------



## natalie85

Hiya!!! I am 3cm dilated and waters bulging!!! She said she could easily break them if she had a hook! Was a bit of blood when she did it which is good! 4/5 engaged as well :D 
WOW!!!!!! She was surprised I haven't had any pains getting to 3cm dilated I said I'd only been achey!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Hiya!!! I am 3cm dilated and waters bulging!!! She said she could easily break them if she had a hook! Was a bit of blood when she did it which is good! 4/5 engaged as well :D 
WOW!!!!!! She was surprised I haven't had any pains getting to 3cm dilated I said I'd only been achey!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahhhh yay :) so your waters could go at any time!!! And you didn't even know! Did they say what your supposed to do now? Just wait?


----------



## estar

Great news Natalie!!!!!!!! Anytime now!! 3cm that is awesome! 

Just curious have you lost any of your plug that you have noticed?


----------



## natalie85

Yep just wait if it's going to work it will work in next 48 hours so thats cool she has booked me in for Friday just in case!!! Yeah waters could go at any time! I'm so happy and shocked in last 6days I have got to 3cm dilated and havent felt anything!! Very shocked!!! As she was doing it my stomach was tightening but I didn't feel it!! Lost a little blood now but she said was blood after she had done it!! Just waiting for next appointment now I had lost that green mucus estar but I haven't had a bloody show yet, unless I've just had a bit of that on my pad will have to ask!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Pip - thanks for popping in. Hope you're doing well and so glad to see you're 22 weeks!!!! 

Nat - that's amazing! Get bouncing on a ball or something to pop those bad boys!


----------



## DaretoDream

@ natalie- lol mine don't follow a pattern either. I keep trying to explain to myself that i will know and it won't be hard to tell but that's hard!!! and YEAH it's hot out there!!!! They said today it's supposed to feel like 102! And for all you Celcius ladies thats : 38.88. just did the conversion thanks to google! And that is AWESOME about your visit!!!!! so great!!!! So jealous!!!!! hope i get really good news like that when i go tomorrow!!!!

@ ttc- i don't know why ANYONE would want to bring along stronger and longer painful contractions! isn't it enough you are going to have a baby ripping through your hoo ha? Or is that just me?! the nipple stimulation scares the crap out of me!

@ charlie- never got the massage!!! Instead we got into a fight. And WOO HOOO to your plug!!


@ Tanasha- they are really weird! Everytime i try to time them they stay for like 2 minutes or less and then i don't have them again for a while. I think i had maybe 4 episodes all day yesterday. that was it. Then i wonder if it's really her foot or something pushing in that area hurting it? I just feel stupid about all of it. Have fun in town!!! hope it's great!!! and no, i'm not making dinners- i thought about it- but dh has been selfish about a lot of things lately- he can go forage for food for all i care. Just read you had to come home early from your trip out but hope the mw appt goes well!!!

@krystal- so sorry you still aren't feeling well. Although i think it's a really good sign actually that you are going to have this baby soon. :) That's what i choose to believe anyway!!!!! 




--- As for myself- been having trouble at night with dreams. Last night i had a dream that i went into labor but there was a lot of blood. :( and i was so afraid in the dream that something was very wrong. Then i had another bad dream that people said i couldn't clean efficiently and then another about my dog. :shrug: Wondering if it's lack of sleep catching up with me? Just had a rough time last night!!! 

And my leaking- i hate to say it but i think i'm leaking a touch of urine here and there and can't tell. Seems to be the general area where the leak is coming from. Or so i can see. Not sure. But- either way how embarrassing. :( 

Going to mom's to swim today- excited about getting out and getting that going. Need the cooling and the exercise. Hope i don't burn too much. My skin is so fair the sun can really scorch me good. Very tired again today. Think i overdid it yesterday with the cleaning and the cooking.

Got into a fight with DH yesterday- because we were talking about that new movie Cowboys vs. Aliens. And he said he is going to see it with his friend. I asked when it was coming out he says July 29th. (or something like that) and i said - "but i wanted to see that" and his reply? "you won't be able to, because if she's here you said you can't leave her for 2 hours to see a movie". IF HE THINKS- that those 2 weeks he is taking off to be with me and baby and HELP me is going to be spent seeing movies with friends?! He has another thing coming! I said "what do you mean you're going to see a movie when i can't" and he turned and ignored me and watched the tv. If he does that i swear i'm going to make his life hell!!! Is it just me? Or would that upset you ladies as well? Or is it just my hormones? I mean, baby isn't out yet and he's already planning to leave us? And let me do it all day long? What the crap? I'm pretty upset about it still. Just tell me if i'm being ridiculous please.


----------



## TaNasha

wow natalie 3cm is great! how very exciting!

No news from me, mw app was fine, nothing special, baby still has not engaged yet so I quess I still have quite a long wait ahead for me. 

I did stop to buy some evening primrose oil though. are any of you taking it? Any idea how much I should be taking?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - that would piss me off too! Steve already tried the well can I go out with my friends when we go to his mums for a couple of days - :dohh: no way in this life is he leaving me on my own with TWO babies! Especially, when we have no idea what Sleeps gonna be like and how Stephen's gonna take it etc. I'd lay down the law now and say you're gonna need as much help as you can get (and if anything goes wrong and you need a c-section - he's gonna have to do everything for you for two weeks but that's a different story!) and that it's unfair to just make plans when your daughter could actually be here as he should be wanting to spend time with his new family not his friends. Sorry to say cinema trips etc do become infrequent lol

And 38 celcius!!!! How are you coping with that??!! 

Natalie - just thought it must of been those faijtas last night!! :) bring on dinner :haha: can you not feel them bulging? I remember it to be fairly painful? You must have a high pain threshold or just one of those lucky women!!

Ladies I need some cheering up - I've just realised I gotta leave my baby and cause we agreed mil is taking him for a few days so we can adjust to Henry's routine and get the midwife visits done etc that I might not actually see him for a week! And he's stRted standing unaided (for like 10 seconds max) people have said about his first steps are gonna be soon and I'm terrified now I'm gonna miss them :( it sounds silly cause I can say I want him back ASAP but we know it's best for him to be there whilst we adjust and then wean him into it all. I know this isn't about pregnancy lol just needed to get it off my chest really :) :(


----------



## BattyNora

Dare- it's not just you, I wouldn't be too happy with that either. I like to think I'm quite laid back with letting Paul do what he wants in most respects but for those first two weeks I'd be pretty annoyed if he thought he could swan off and do things that I want to but aren't able to because....oh yes... WE have a kiddy to look after now!! Stupid men! If he DOES go you know what you have to do though...as SOON as he walks in the door, hand babs over, tell him you'll see him in two hours and go upstairs and have the longest soak in the bath in the world and a good old pamper! 

And I agree....39 degrees......sounds like hell to me. I think we're probably 



CharlieKeys said:


> Ladies I need some cheering up - I've just realised I gotta leave my baby and cause we agreed mil is taking him for a few days so we can adjust to Henry's routine and get the midwife visits done etc that I might not actually see him for a week! And he's stRted standing unaided (for like 10 seconds max) people have said about his first steps are gonna be soon and I'm terrified now I'm gonna miss them :( it sounds silly cause I can say I want him back ASAP but we know it's best for him to be there whilst we adjust and then wean him into it all. I know this isn't about pregnancy lol just needed to get it off my chest really :) :(

Oh hun....I can't imagine how hard it must be thinking about leave Stephen, but you are right - you can get him back as soon as you want. Hopefully, in some warped way, you'll be so busy getting into a routine with Henry that - not that you will forget about Stephen - you'll not be so upset about not having him about and appriciate being able to spend time with Henry. I on't know, it must be so hard hun.! 



Right...can I ask you ladies opinion on a name please??!?! We've ACTUALLY agreed on one or two over the past few days (Phoebe, Megan, Edie) but I wanted to see what you guys thought of ELENI? I'm really curious as to if you saw it how would you pronounce it? There are two ways apparently and I like one but not the other, but wouldn't want to go with a name where she is constantly correcting people.....


----------



## Love_Krystal

Whew lots to catch up! 

Natalie- yayyyy! I wanted to yell out loud! So excited for you!!! Def gonna be a lo soon and see I told you ftm moms can go from nothing to something when it comes to dilating in a matter of days or hours even right at the end! Can't wait to see your little monkey!! I agree go bounce on the ball lol I've been trying that today hoping and praying for progress Friday although I don't wanna get my hopes up and be shattered again! 

Charlie I'll be the one cooking for my parents lol and DH ... They are buying the food and paying me to do so bc they work long hours & it will let me help DH with income until we get our mortgage done! 

And I still can't believe your riding a bike Natasha! Stay on it and I bet progress will happen! Whew! 

Pip- good to see you! Like Charlie said we are here if you need us and you must keep us updated on your pregnancy with your new LO!! Can't wait to see you holding him in your arms :) 

Dare- I agree mostly ESP if it's something you want to see too ... Not that I wouldn't let him out with his friends a bit to celebrate and unwind...men dont discuss all their feelings like we do but becoming a dad is a lot on your shoulders just like becoming a mom I think men need a little time out to sort of cope and deal with their feelings since they don't talk them out generally and relax sort of like how we need each other to talk to and lean on. I would ask him to wait and see that with you when you both can go and I'd def expect his help for sure and for him not to be out all the time with friends that would be in called for ... But I'd make sure he had some time with them .. Plus I've found the less pressure I put on DH an the more appreciated and free he feels like I'm not trying to separate him from all his friends and hobbies the more I actually get out of him and the more he WANTS to be around me and with me and help me! Does that make sense? I'm not saying he should have free run of the town but making sure he knows he isn't going to lose himself or his buddies just bc he is a dad can go a long way. :) my DH doesn't drink and most of his buddies are parents and they all work so he doesn't get to hang out with them often but if he ever says he wants to I encourage it. He has been Doing a ton around our house for months and exhausting himself getting ready for baby and stuff and I know he can't wait for him to get here but I also know he feels like the world is on his shoulders when it comes to providing for us and he is as scared as he is excited about being a dad.... So I let him know last week that by this past Saturday we were going to finish projects and he was going to relax. then I got him that new football video game Friday bc he enjoys playing to unwind but rarely plays bc he isn't going to put it in front of me or things that need to be done. This week I've gone to the church in the evenings to help with the kids vbs but I told him to stay home and relax. It's been really good for him to have some time to himself and unwind & enjoy a hobby he likes & it doesn't hurt me any bc I am staying busy with something else ... Then when I get home he can't keep his hands off me and is so sweet to me. I know when the baby gets here his world is going to change not just mine so I'm trying to make sure that although he doesn't get maternity leave lol that he gets some time to relax and chill before baby gets here and puts our lives and schedules on a rollercoaster! :) 

Charlie - I think I'd be more worried if you were sad about leaving Stephen ... He is still your baby :) and your a good mum :) just sit him down and give
him instructions that he isn't to walk until he gets back home unless he wants to be naughty! Haha ... It will all work out ... Andit will be good to enjoy some bonding time with Henry efore you are balancing and juggling two babies at once! Hang in there!


----------



## natalie85

dare i would be furious!!!! there is no way!!! the only thing i think i would agree to is wetting of babies head!!! and wow thats hot!!! make sure u wear suncream thats waterproof last thing u want is sunburn!!!!!!! i've had a few nightmares as well i think its just cos we are getting near and labour scary and when peoplecome over to visit i know i will be worrying about what state our place is in!!!!

awwww charlie :hugs: i cant imagine how hard that must be :( wow thats incredable he is starting to stand up unaided!!! maybe was the fajitas....!!! nope i cant feel them at all i havent even felt my stomach tightening!!!! i am shocked hubby is worried that i wont feel contractions when they get bad!! lol i doubt that very much!! i think i have felt my stomach tighten up a bit more since the sweep but nothing much!!!! everyone i have told is so shocked!!!!!

tanasha u mad chicken going out cycling i would be so worried i would lose my balance on 2 wheels!!! i would need stablisers!!! :rofl:

batty hmmm i think i would pronouce it Elen-ie if that makes sense!!! curious to know if thats right or not!!!! :)

hmmmm so nice to be back home and sit down in comfy chair!!! my 2nd appointment was pretty pointless to be fair they wouldnt do any internal checks as already been to see midwife and she'd done the sweep! all he really did was book me in for an induction if i need it!!! so no idea on my plug!!!


----------



## natalie85

hehehe thank u krystal i am shocked!!!! took me a min to figure out ftm!! haha! i havent got a ball :-S gonna go for a walk soon wait for rain to stop might have a power nap as feel exhausted all the sudden!!!! fingers crossed for your appointment on friday!!! i must admit i always kinda look on the neg side of things so i dont get hopes up and then get a surprise like today!!! as i was so worried last night that i wouldnt be able to have the sweep cos my cervix wasnt favourable!!!! never did i imagine i would actually be dilated!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

pip7890 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I was feeling a little sad yesterday that baby was due this week (Thursday) but reading your posts and feeling your excitement has cheered me up.
> 
> I'd like to wish you all luck for the speedy, straightforward labour you'd like. Hopefully it won't be too long for you now. I'll be keeping an eye out on FB for those of you who are FB friends and look forward to reading your birth stories on here in due course.
> 
> I genuinely can't remember a great deal about my labour (it was almost 15 years ago) but I do remember going in to the hospital on the Saturday after a show (I was 38w) and being sent home as nothing was happening, and then throwing up Sunday morning and contractions starting Sunday tea-time (Note to self: don't have lots of fibre as your last meal before delivery :rofl). I eventually went in on Sunday night and was found to be 6cm dilated and my DS was born Monday morning after a 16 hour labour.
> 
> Take care everyone.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

awwww :hugs: pip!!! i can understand how upsetting it must feel but wow look at u now 22 weeks over half way!!!!! 

big :hugs:
xx


----------



## natalie85

estar...... Happy due date!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh and dare I wasn't trying to belittle the situation With your DH so I hope it didn't come across that way! I know all of our Dh/OH's are different and the dynamics of our relationships are different so everything doesn't work the same ...that stuff is just something I've learned from being with my DH & Learning our difference as a man and woman and what works best for us! Like the old saying "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar" (or something like that) Ive learned to get my way (lol) or more favorable responses by doing things that way instead of trying to rope or nag him into submission (ive tried it all lol) which does nothing for me but make him mad and get me nowhere! LoL 

besides... I think when baby gets here he will be thrilled and she will have him wrapped around her finger! He will be too busy fussing about her to run off too far from you! :)


----------



## natalie85

Oooo another update I think I might be starting to have my bloody show, just been toilet and when looked was mucusy but had a brown kinda colour so probs old blood from sweep but oooh!!! I'm going to have nap have a feeling I may need some energy!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow Natalie, that's so exciting that you're already at 3cm and hardly any pain.... hopefully you'll be able to have a quick delivery, I was climbing the walls by the time I got to 3 cm with my first!

Dare, so sorry your DH is giving you such a tough time. Hopefully he'll better understand how tough it is to have a newborn once the baby comes, I really don't think men have a clue. 

I've been feeling generally crappy, I think its because its so hot! I tried to take my son to a movie this morning but we only made it an hour, that kid just wants to play outside, ugh! Maybe the heat will bring on contractions!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww thanks ladies :) knew I could rely on you! Steve just said I was silly being upset I 'could' miss them but he doesn't get I've been with him everyday (apart from 1 day and 1 night) since he was born :dohh: men!! Lol

And batty - I agree with Natalie on the name pronunciation - or el-en-e if that makes sense? It's a gorgeous name though!! 

Krystal - you have such a down to earth attitude on things :) All the rest of is are like no way are they going out and then there's you who says you try to encourage it etc - it'd actually really nice to see a refreshing point of view cause it's like you have actually really thought about it and come to a nice compromise! Having said that OH still isn't going out in the first two weeks hehe :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh another who's made their due date!! Yay happy due date estar :)


----------



## Mal

wow 3 pages I missed since I went to sleep.. haha so much happens when I sleep. 


Natalie CONGRATS on 3cm I am jealous well I am sure we all are. your gonna meat your LO soon YAY. 



As far as OH going out... i dont try to get upset with my oh going out as he is the only one working and works his ass off for me and deserves to go out. But seeing as how he works out of town now I dont see him I have only seen for 3 days in about 4 weeks and its unknown how long he is outta town because they move him alot due to where the work is needed on the railroad. So he may very well miss our LO being born or if he is here he wont get much time with us before he has to leave us again. 


everyone is getting on to me for doing to much but um... someone has to mow the yard or im gonna have a FIELD. I have to feed my dogs they cannot starve. Its like hello no one has offered to help and even when asked no on accepts. I have ONE friend that is gonna help me get trash halled off this weekend but she has 9 kids so I understand that her time is limitede and I am understanding of that. Just wish some of my others would offer. 

So I am trying to accept that I will be alone taking care of our baby as I dont trust to many people to be around anyways. my Mom/stepdad are not involved at all and my dad/stepmom live in another country who would like to be involved but cant, Oh well I am doing fairly well hanlding living alone while OH is gone its just hard. But I have enough pets to keep me occupied and loved. 4 dogs, 1 cat and 2 pet rats. AND been wanting something else but not sure what as I have an empty tank and an empty wire cage. 



Ohhh JUST went to the bathroom and I had a LONG stringy sticky piece of goo that was ooey gooy... plug? maybe


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Hello midsummer dreamers! I introduced myself waaay back in this thread and disappeared due to the last few months being insanely hectic between working and moving to the city. So any time spent on B&B has been in lurk mode unfortunately.

My due date is this Saturday and this is my first week off from work. :happydance: Friday morning baby was fully engaged and I was 2 cm dilated and 60% effaced at my prenatal. 

How is everyone passing their time? My SO is at work so I've been putting my feet up and napping all day, lol. Yesterday I did a full clean of the house though so I figure today will be a nice 'lazy' day for myself with no guilt. Just me and the kitty hanging out right now. :flower:


----------



## natalie85

def think i've been having bloody show now lost fair bit second lot was more red on colour!! had a few pains aswell so really dont think it will be long now!!! bets are on for early hours/tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## estar

Welcome to maternity leave Jenna Lynn. 

Great news Natalie! Looking forward to your updates!

And thanks for the due date love ladies :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh yay Natalie :) text me when you're going in hehe - well if you remember/can cause no doubt you'll be running around like a headless chicken! 
Ooh so it's two babies in less than a week - anyone else wanna pop :)

Hii Jenna Lynn!! Hope you're enjoying your mat leave :)


----------



## natalie85

I will do my best to remember haha saying that if have signal will also update on here if is too late don't wanna wake u up!!!! 
Just had takeaway managed 2slices of pizza now feel sick :( time for a walk I think!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Hi Jenna lynn!!! Welcome to maternity leave etc!!! Time to relax before baby comes!!!!!


----------



## Mal

how exciting for you natalie :)


----------



## pip7890

So exciting Natalie. Off to bed now and hoping to read news of your baby's arrival in the morning!

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## DaretoDream

@Tanasha- glad your appt was good though! Even if nothing special- still better than a bad one right? Good to know you are doing well.

@ Charlie- Thanks charlie. I would love to lay down the law. The problem is he's not listening. when he gets into these moods he doesn't listen. At all. He gets hard headed and ignores me. So, i'm kind of ignoring him. I'm just very upset and hurt so i'm just trying to stay away from him. Doesn't help that he's now following me around the house not saying anything. He asked me what was wrong and i said i was just tired- but honestly- i just don't want to deal with it because i feel emotional and know i will cry. So, whatever i'm dealing this way. He's sitting in the same room with me on his lap top and i just am really upset. As for the heat- Not going out unless i have to. I went swimming for 2 hours today. That was pretty darn nice and helped a lot! glad i got all my housework done yesterday so i could relax today. And i'm so sorry you have to send your boy off for a week- i feel for you. I'm sure it's really hard to part from him! and a week seems like forever!!! 

@batty- thinking that night i might actually not even be here when he gets home. just go to my mom's for a night. It would be hell and annoying to be somewhere else- but would be worth it to stick it to him. As for the name- i DO like that- Not sure how to pronounce it though- or which one i like better. it sounds cute either way! :flower:

@krystal- well the thing that upsets me is NOT that he wants to go out but that he just is planning- he thinks she's going to be here like within the week and is already planning to separate from us! I would understand better if it were like next month or something but come on! I mean i'm here all day long and night and doing all the feedings because i'm bfing- and you are already planning to go out and about without me. He does go out now with friends and so forth- and i never complain. I don't mind i think its good for him. But we are about to be having a kid and he isn't waiting- he wants to see it like the day it comes out. AT least give me some time to enjoy us as a family? And when he is home, he's on that damn computer all the time. So i already am worried about how things are going to go. I just feel very down about it. At least wait a while to see it. I don't care about not going, but please taking time off from work to help me- means you have to actually help me. Not take that time to go out with friends and leave me here. (and, btw, not upset at all with what you wrote! just clarifying in case this comes off funny- i'm just sad) And i always let him do as he pleases. It just upsets me that he can't understand why i would be so hurt. I ALWAYS put him first. Always. And, i just don't feel he is the same. Lately it's been about him. 

@natalie-when did they book you for the induction??? Sorry the 2nd appt was a bust. But, you already did get such great news! My fingers are crossed for you that you will be having this baby tomorrow!!!!!!!

@ttc- thanks hun- i agree. I don't think he gets it. He surely can't the way he's been spending money!!!! And thinking we can just go go go. I've been trying to explain how much of a zombie i'm going to be and he just doesn't get it. And i'm sorry you're not feeling so good- that's awful! Remember being a kid when the heat and cold didn't bother us?! I can't imagine that nowadays. Jeez i took one step out the door- and was a sweat machine!!!



Thanks ladies you all did make me feel a bit better. But i can't help still being a bit down. I just wish he'd understand what i mean. I think he thinks life isn't going to change at all. But i need the help- and the idea that he's already planning to take that time that's supposed to be dedicated to helping us and spend it elsewhere- then you might as well just go to work too. 

I wish i didn't feel this bad. Everytime i look at him i just feel like crying. Wow, i'm not usually this emotional. Not even while pregnant. :cry:


----------



## TaNasha

looks like the next baby will be here soon! Very exciting Natalie!

Charlie how is your backpain and cramps?

Is it only the US ladies who get internal exams? I have not had any?


----------



## CharlieKeys

There still on and off - he's playing with me :haha: getting me all like oooh is this it? To nah fake again hehe cheeky little monkey!! He is a little quiet tonight too so keeping an eye on that - thank you for asking :)

Dare - you have every right to be upset - although you may not feel it you are in a way vulnerable! And it is hard work with a young baby so you have every right to want/need his help! It may not make you feel better now but when he sees his daughter for the first time he'll realise his life has/will change


----------



## natalie85

Tanasha so sorry completely miss your post about mw appointment! Don't be too disheartened some babies won't engage till last min!!!

As for me had lovely long walk met some friends on the way!! Had my bloody show definately now!!! Going to get some sleep am exhausted!! Have some period type pain now!!!
Night all!!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh and dare this Is your 1st baby I think? I'm sure once baby is here he will be so besotted all thoughts of going out will be forgotten either that or he will fall asleep during the film :haha: and u can then say serves u right :haha: 
:hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

YayY Natalie!! Can't wait! Just had to say that real quick will respond to everyone else in a few hours :)


----------



## jaydalee

Hi everyone, wow it has been busy in here. Im still yet to read all the posts, just wanted to let you all know, had my 39 week appt, and MW turned me down for my sweep this morning :(... They are still worried about my iron levels, looks like I will be having a hospital birth, instead of being at my local birthing unit which is 2 mins from my house.

So we are re-sorting out the best and fastest route to hospital, and the timing for dropping off my LO.

Funny thing is, we DTD this morning and I have been cramping all morning, its only 11.30am here.... 2 hours after appt and Im hoping they might get stronger. There progressing well and Im trying to time them but I dont want to get too into it incase it all stops.

I haven't called my OH yet. I don't want to get his hopes up just yet, we both have been real ratty lately with all these false starts, and my Babysitters keep bailing on me, and I stress that DD will be standing there watching me go through this pain. Not Good!!!

please send more labour dust my way ladies. I don't want to wait till next wednesday, just for a sweep..:nope:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow Natalie, I can't wait to see what happens overnight! I hope to wake up to hearing the news of you LO!!

Mal, hopefully that was your plug, I keep thinking I'm losing mine, but not to sure
Charlie, hope those cramps, and backaches turn into something, I'm sure your tired of the teases!

Jaydalee, sorry they wouldn't give you a sweep, but that's pretty common right? I didn't think they would until you were past your due date!

Off to bed early tonight, have to drag the dog into the vets tomorrow and he HATES it, so it should be fun trying to get a 110 pound dog, a 2 year old, and my huge waddling body in there, ha ha... just picturing it makes me laugh!


----------



## Mal

it was such a small amount it might just be the start of it.. but my goodness my belly has dropped I was comparing 34 weeks to today 36 weeks and WOW big difference I will post here see what you guys think.



here are 34,35,and 36 weeks
 



Attached Files:







34weeks.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









35weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## natalie85

Just to let u ladies know nothing yet!! Well other than more of a bloody show!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You're just making it too comfy for him!! Hehe


----------



## natalie85

Well from what friend told me with hers I worked it out if I was same my contractions would start around 5pm but then again they say takes up to 48 hours if it will work


----------



## natalie85

TTC how did u get on getting your dog to vets?


----------



## natalie85

So quiet here today????


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooh well not long until 5! Lol 

Yeah it is strangely quiet on here today!!


----------



## TaNasha

TTC good luck at the vet!

Natalie anything yet?

Im having a lazy day today, i just want to stay in bed and sleep.


----------



## natalie85

Hehe I know!! It's almost been 25hours since sweep so just over half way if it's gonna work!! I've had a few bits of pain like back ache and period style pains they seem to last a while then all sudden realise they are not there lol apparently my friend said that's the start of things like how it started for her!!!
I've been busy cleaning again hehe gonna tempt fate and put some washing out to dry!! Hope it actually drys and doesn't rain!!! Eak!! Then gonna set up the bouncer and monitor etc!! Make sure we are all ready!! 
So please do a sunshine and wind dance need this washing to dry!!!!! Hehe

Tanasha make the most of having a lazy day!!! Enjoy it!! I would!!!! :D


----------



## natalie85

Charlie keep meaning to ask how your cramping is now??


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare I understand :( I hope he starts listening & stuff! I agree that he will be so taken with the baby and worrying over you both you prob won't have anything to worry about! 

Charlie it's your turn for some of that cramping to mean something ...haha so go ahea and pop... Your a pro you already did this once this year .. You get an early pass ... One two three GOO! (did it work?) lol 

Natalie we are trying to bore you into labor... It we act like too much fun on here you might stick around and we are trying to help you get on with it! Haha oh I do hope it starts up soon for you! 

Tanasha enjoy your lazy day!! 

I didn't make it back on last night bc I came home from the church had dinner and watched DH play his new game, then I had a meltdown ... Stupid hormones! I don't even really know why except I was exhausted & I cried and told him this baby would never come and how mad I was about going back to the doctor Friday & terrified of not progressing & scared of getting my hopes up & terrified of ending up In a csection etc ... He was so sweet to me like always & just talked to me and held me and rubbed my back until we were both laughing again bc I alway joke about wanting 13 kids ... So I was crying and he said "it will be ok and even if worse case scenario you have to have one it will be ok & the baby will be here!" and I cried "but If I have it with one i have a chance of needing one every time ... And and I don't Want 13 csections!" ... His eyes got real big and he said "I don't want you to have 13 of anything!" then we were both laughing! But I managed some sleep last night which was really nice! :) today I'm
finally going to pack or mostly pack mine and baby's hospital bag I think and maybe try t get a couple things done here before I go to my parents to cook and clean! I'm really enjoying the laziness and taking it easy!! So nice to have a break!


----------



## estar

Hey ladies! Somebody needs to have a baby soon, please! It is super hot here today so I am just staying in the air conditioning with the dog, hopefully get some cleaning done. And some napping, and probably have ice cream for lunch. Yeah, I am pretty exciting today :) I keep thinking this could be my last quiet day for awhile....


----------



## natalie85

hmmm nap sounds good i think i may just do that myself that will help pass time!!!!!
ahhhh krystal thats the plan is it??? :haha:
aww bless u!! these hormones drive us crazy dont they!!!! all they have seem to do to me is make me moan more hahaha!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

@krystal- yeah we had another discussion yesterday- and he apologized and was much better for the evening. He said he wouldn't be going and he didn't understand. So- right now we are ok. :) And i'm so glad you have such a nice supportive husband!!! that's awesome! And yeah- i wouldn't want 13 of anything either!!!! lol! but if you DO have a c-section- you could still have a vbac later!!! it is possible. I know, for me that's like worst case scenario too- and everyone tells me not to be anxious about it but i can't help it! it's scary! esp. when the office keeps telling you that if you don't do this this or this by this time then we HAVE to do this- and it's scary. I understand :hugs:


@Natalie- tell that baby you just had a sweep and it's time to come out now :haha: 

@Estar- it's so hot here too!!! Thinking i will be doing the same as you- the agenda sounds fab!



--as for me- dtd last night- hoping it would get things moving. I have had some increased cramping on and off this am- hoping it's something! But doubt it. 

MW appt at 145- going to ask for that internal too. I wanna know if anything is progressing. Even if it's like 1/2 a cm more than before- i would feel better knowing SOMETHING is going on. Rather than just assuming nothing is happening. 

Tired this morning. Was planning to do a few things- now i think i'm cutting all that back to like 1 thing. A visit to the old job to say hi to them- and then the appt, then i will go to the store after the appt- OR i will go see mom again. That sounds better- going to see mom and swimming again today. That 2 hour swim yesterday did me good. Would love to repeat it.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Natalie, wow it is quiet! Haven't made it to the vet yet, appointment is for noon, I"ll be sure to let you know. Anything new with you??? Some contractions that can be timed??


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- i missed it- what is he going to the vet for? Everything ok i hope? 

And yeah i don't know where everyone is today!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Nothing's wrong with him Dare, just his yearly appointment. I was just whining because its so hot, and my dog is big, plus my son doesn't always behave very well in public and I'm so huge that going to the vet should be quite the experience!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh wrote a long page and it deleted itself :dohh: now I have to try and remember what I put

Just been to asda and bought Stephen some new clothes to go in his bag for his visit with the mil!! Got the most cutest swimming outfit as she has a hot tub in her garden and there's a swimming pool next to where she lives/works :) and I got it cause I'm hoping when Henry gets here steve will look after him one day a week and I can take Stephen swimming so we still get mummy and Stephen time :) until H is older!

And talking of cramps - i still keep getting these dull aches but he's just messing with me!! :( it's actually like a game to him now :haha: but walking around asda he was so low that I felt he was gonna just pop out and be like :hi: lol and I am trying to evict him krystal but he's having none of it lol -- thanks for asking ladies!

Krystal - 13 children really?? Wow! A nice big family :) but your hubby sounds lovely and I'm so glad he has the ability to reassure you exactly the way you need him too :) 

How many children does everyone else want? I want three in total so one more after this!! But not for a few years?

Natalie - if the sweep doesnt work did you say you were being induced on Friday? If so he'll pretty much be here by Sunday latest right? Sooooo just think by the end of this week you'll have him finally :) and I must admit I do keeping checking on here to see yours (or if anyone else) is in labour!! 

Dare - glad your hubby and you had a chat and sorted things out :) feeling a bit more relieved? And let us know how your appt went - though I'm guessing it's a few more hours as it's just about to turn 4pm here! Good luck! 

Tanasha - enjoying your lazy day?? :)

Ttc - hope it goes ok at the vet!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Nothing's wrong with him Dare, just his yearly appointment. I was just whining because its so hot, and my dog is big, plus my son doesn't always behave very well in public and I'm so huge that going to the vet should be quite the experience!

Glad to hear nothing is wrong with him! My animals always seem to have SOMETHING going on. So even our normal yearly appts turn into something extra. My dog has had his blood drawn at least every 6 months. And he's only 3 years old. What kind of dog do you have?



CharlieKeys said:


> Ahh wrote a long page and it deleted itself :dohh: now I have to try and remember what I put
> 
> Just been to asda and bought Stephen some new clothes to go in his bag for his visit with the mil!! Got the most cutest swimming outfit as she has a hot tub in her garden and there's a swimming pool next to where she lives/works :) and I got it cause I'm hoping when Henry gets here steve will look after him one day a week and I can take Stephen swimming so we still get mummy and Stephen time :) until H is older!
> 
> And talking of cramps - i still keep getting these dull aches but he's just messing with me!! :( it's actually like a game to him now :haha: but walking around asda he was so low that I felt he was gonna just pop out and be like :hi: lol and I am trying to evict him krystal but he's having none of it lol -- thanks for asking ladies!
> 
> How many children does everyone else want? I want three in total so one more after this!! But not for a few years?
> 
> Dare - glad your hubby and you had a chat and sorted things out :) feeling a bit more relieved? And let us know how your appt went - though I'm guessing it's a few more hours as it's just about to turn 4pm here! Good luck!

I have those low feelings too!!! and i can't seem to evict her either. :( seems cozy up there. I'm going to be so jealous of whoever goes next. just saying. :) And i don't know if we want more. Originally we wanted 2- but we have to see how we do with one first!!!! lol. And yes, my appt here is at 145. And it's just about to go on 11 am right now. So a few hours!


----------



## Mal

wow it has been quiet today normally i go to bed and wake up to read 5 pages lol. nothing new with me my Dr Appt is tomorrow. It know what they will check so we shall see. Im just being bored and gotta go pay a bill today ugh dont wanna but gotta.


----------



## Jenna Lynn

*Natalie*, I have my fingers crossed for you. C'mon baby! :dance::thumbup:

Soo today is another brutal one - an excessive heat wave warning has been issued for our area and I'm in a second floor apartment with no air conditioning. Bleh. Right now all the windows are wide open and at least there's a refreshing breeze hitting from behind. 

Not sure what to do with myself today until SO comes home for dinner. It's going to be hot and sticky so I'll be in and out of a cold shower a few times. Honestly I don't feel like moving at all - it's terrible. My feet become soo swollen with this heat too. SO and I giggle at my cankles and sausage toes. :haha: at least I'll have a nice foot rub to look forward to later. :winkwink:

*Charlie*, this is my first peanut. I'd love to have more (maybe two or three more?) but not for another year or two!


----------



## Mal

its freaking hot here too!


----------



## natalie85

Thanks Jenna Lynn! 

Charlie I got another sweep booked for Friday, my induction is for the 30th! 

Ttc2 hope u get him there ok I have visionsof him not going u dragging him then going into labour on vets table lol!!! Me nope nothing yet!!!

Haha I'm trying dare!!!!!! Such a naughty baby!!! I'm wondering if I might need a second sweep!!! Good luck with your appointment!!! Let us know how u get on!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Vets went well, everything is fine with the dog (chocolate lab), but my son was bad! He kept taking off his shoes, and he wanted to lie down on the floor which you can imagine in a vets office is disgusting. The problem is his favorite "game" is to play doggie with our dog, I didn't think he would actually do it at the vets... thank God he's adorable, I can never really get anygry!

Charlie, I always thought I wanted 3, but I think I might be done with two... of course I'm saying that now at the end of a pregnancy when I'm just ready to be done. Ask again in a year and I might want another one, who knows. DH wants another one because he's convinced we'd have a 3rd boy and he is one of 3 boys. 

I'm also getting those cramps and twinges that keep me guessing, but they come and go, can baby engage himself then come out? Sometimes he feels alot lower than others so who knows!

Hope everyone in the US (at least on the East Coast) is finding a way to stay cool, its just nasty outside!!!!


----------



## natalie85

I'm going into l&d now as had hardly any movement pretty anxious! Will update when I can!!


----------



## Mal

oh natalie hope everything is okay


ttc I am in Tennessee and our heat index is 101 degrees F today.. I so did not wanna go out but i had to return something and pay a bill and it was horrible. 


Been feeling very nausous today and off.... probably gonna go lay down for a bit


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks Dare & everyone else. Hopefully I won't have to have one! 

And yes My DH is wonderful, I Waited and prayed a long time to meet him & we have our days & we've had some ups and downs when we were dating but we really communicAte and he is so patient, we've learned a lot about what each other needs and what's important to one another & to be patient with each others quirks that drive us crazy! Like in the beginning of the pregnancy I would cry every night between 930 & 10 and once a week usually Sunday or monday night I'd have an all out meltdown. At first I didn't see the pattern or realize it was my hormones, and I would get mad at DH for everything or think I was upset bc he didn't tell me he loved me right then or crazy stuff That I convinced myself in my head. He was still good to me and we always discussed how i felt and stuff but after a couple weeks it started wearing on our relationship and we were tired of fighting. We talked about it and realized it was a pattern an had to be hormones ... So every night when I felt upset he would just hold me and rub my back and tell me he loved me & I wouldn't let myself say any of the crazy thoughts I had outloud ... I'd just cry til it passed ...then we didn't fight since it was hormones anyways! It got better after 1st tri but occasionally like last night I still have a meltdown & it's the same ... It has def kept pregnancy horomones from ruining or hurting our relationship! I adore him though he is the best man I've ever met in my whole life. he is my best friend and He is my favorite :) ok now I'm gonna tear up .. Darn hormones! :) 

Glad you talke to your OH dare & feel better! I hope it keeps getting better and better! 
:hug:

ttc I bet that vet trip was exciting .... Sounds nap worthy! Haha 

Natalie at least you have another sweep scheduled if that one doesn't work ... Keep us updated on how u go at the mw! 

Oh an dare keep us updated on your apt! Mine are all first thing in the morning! I couldn't wait half the day I get so nervous lol!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - hope everything is ok! Maybe they'll decide to induce you now if you're feeling less movement?? I hope he's just having a sleepy day! Getting ready to be born must be so exhausting for them :haha:

TTC - I'd loved to have seen that!! I actually did laugh out loud imagining a little boy playing doggie on the vet's floor! :D 

Jenna Lynn - Time to invest in a fan/ac unit if it's gonna be that hot!! What temp is it supposed to get too?


----------



## natalie85

I wish they would just induce me now!!! Been hooked up had fair bit of movement think they will send me home gotta wait for doc to come round!!!!


----------



## pip7890

lol I've got visions of you in labour updating us on your phone!!! Hope all is well and baby makes an appearance soon.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Been discharged!!! They said any Questions so I asked If they could just get him out now?? Nope!!! How rubbish!!! Lol
Hate to moan more but I am so disheartened and fed up I really thought this baby would be Here by now!!! I don't like the idea of being induced but right now seems like that will happen and that's like 10days away which seems forever!!! I recon one of u will pop before I will!!!!! Sorry for moan I just so want to meet this monkey I am very impatient now!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

@ttc- i know it's just gross out there! glad the appt went well. LOL that's funny about your boy on the ground. you know, the vet clinics i worked at we actually kept our floors REALLY clean. Because you can't risk animals spreading diseases. So, everything was pretty nice in there. 

@natalie- Glad everything is ok though hun- but sorry you have to deal with all of it that much longer. These babies just don't want to come out!!


@krystal- aw that's great! Dh and i rarely fight as well! It's more when he does or says something REALLY stupid- but most of the time we don't fight at all. So it's been my hormones coupled with his own whacked out getting nervous things lately.



AFM- Had my appt today. It was SUPPOSED to be at 145- but the mw was on call- because all the others are out of town. SO they called me and rescheduled for 245. I got there- went right in, and had that nurse that rushes again- so she weighed me wrong again and took my bp real fast- and just rushes out of the room. She added at least 2 lbs that weren't really there- because it was still tipping quite a bit. Annoying.

But when the mw came in, she asked if i wanted an internal. I said sure- so, i am now 90 % effaced- she said i'm so thin i can't thin anymore. and 1 cm dilated. She said she is a great position, and then when measuring told me i was measuring at 35 (i don't know what that means) because she has dropped down and is getting ready. So overall great news! She then said 'so she'll be here in the next couple weeks!' and this is the same women who told me she'd 'be out definitely before the end of july' So- just waiting.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh Natalie, I can't believe they won't just let you have that baby, I'm feeling for you!

Dare, I've heard that for first time moms that effacement is more important than dialation, so maybe you're close. Of course I have no medical training at all so my opinion isn't really that important.... I'll just keep my fingers crossed for yoU!

I'm really uncomforatable today, very crampy and alot of BH... most likely my body playing mean tricks on me. Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ttc- yeah I hope you are right!! 

I have been cramping on and off since this am- then much stronger after the internal at the appt. Other than that.... Just waiting and waiting. Ready to get this over and done.


----------



## natalie85

Thank u ttc I really am feeling a bit sorry for myself at the min!! Hate feeling like this!!!! Sorry your feeling so crampy and uncomfortable!!
Dare so glad u had a good appointment!!! Fab u are do thin and started dilating!!! Really happy for u!!
Lol pip I could imagine me doing that lol


----------



## Mal

I have got to get on the ball and pack my hospital bag... I just have a weird feeling that I need to get it done.. been having a really bad off feeling today


----------



## DaretoDream

aww natalie don't feel bad. You are right at the end- and baby will so be here soon! I know it. :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

really bad cramps tonight ladies. Wonder if it means anything.


----------



## Mal

got my fingers crossed for you dar


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Wow, I've been cramping pretty strongly for the past hour and since I've only experienced Braxton Hicks twice during this entire pregnancy, any type of cramping is very unusual for me. SO and I went for a walk and I slammed a few glasses of water to see if they subside, but so far they keep returning. Hmm ..

We'll see how everything goes throughout the evening.

*Daretodream*, how are your cramps progressing, dear?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ooo everyones all crampy! Dare I wonder if your getting closer!! 

I'm jealous! I want cramps or BH contractions or something to make me feel like something going on :-/ ... I've been bouncing on the stupid ball & even dtd & letting the semen sit on my cervix just hoping and praying for a big change by Friday but trying not to get my hopes up!

Weird thing ... When I rock forward and backward on the birth/exercise ball it makes me feel like I have an air bubble in my lady bits... I can't figure out what it is? If it's just the pressure or maybe babys head? I dunno I just hope for the best and rock on! Lol


----------



## Mal

oka ladies get to popping babies out! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I think it's so out of order that you asked them to just get him out but htey make you wait. I hate that they make you wait to 42 weeks... To me I just think what's the point of giving you a due date if they won't help you along when you've gone past it iygwim? How have you felt overnight? Did you get your washing dry? :haha:

Dare - how are the cramps??

Krystal - Get bouncing!!!!!! :) With my first I didn't get anything apart from immense pressure from 30 weeks and then no BHs etc until my hind waters went - so maybe that will happen for you! You'll just get straight into the labour pains when it's time :D 

Jenna Lynn - Hope it's the real thing! :)

Went out for dinner last night - was so yummy but I was so full and it just wouldn't settle in my stomach! So before bed I ended up throwing up everything I'd eaten that day! Good job i'd drunk like 4 litres of water during the day :( But, I'm starting to wonder if it's coming up soon cause (tmi) I'm a little bit constipated and I've started throwing up - which is what happened a few days before my other little man arrived! (fingers crossssssssed! hehe) Then again, this baby seems to like getting me excited and then nothing happens! Cramps are still a constant ache rather than getting stronger etc. Oh well I've got to the point where I'm gonna stop thinking about it, let my body get on with it (with the help of some natural inducement methods hehe) cause starting to drive myself insane wondering 'when' :dohh: 

What has everyone got planned for today?? :D


----------



## Mal

well I have 36wk appt at 11 gonna talk to them about my "weird off" feeling Ive been having. 

other then that nothing important going on... bout time for me to go to bed hahaha


----------



## natalie85

Ooo everyone getting cramping.... Send some my way eh!!! I had mild irregular contractions/tightenings at hosp could I feel them.... Nope!!!
Thank u everyone!!! I will read posts properly later.... My first job of day find a knotting needle and break my waters myself lol... Seriously can I do that???? Hahaha!!! I've had more plug go it's green this time no more bloody show :(

Oh Charlie no it didn't get dry.... I fell asleep while it was outside when I woke up it was pouring with rain!!!! :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I never got a bloody show hun, so I don't think cause you're not getting any more doesn't mean you're not progressing :) 

:haha: I'd def get your hubby to do that job... you might end up stabbing something if you do it! Surprised you can bend that far to pop them! hehe!


----------



## natalie85

Lol Charlie I had a dream about doing it!!!!! I was literally poking this knitting needle everywhere till something happened!!!!!! 
Lol I shouldn't have told hubby his nails were too long/sharp other day :dohh: :haha: 

I wonder what's with all this cramping u ladies seem to be getting??? Where abouts is the cramping??? Is it like period pains????


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep mine's just like period pains! If I wanted period pains I wouldn't have gotten pregnant hehe! 

Were you contracting when you were being monitored last night? (sorry I can't remember what you said in your previous posts lol) Cause if you were, your body is still doing something but you're just lucky enough not to feel it!


----------



## natalie85

It was showing up on the monitor but she said could be tightenings but they were quite irregular and mild!!!
Saying that I seem to be having a little pain at the min kinda starting near mid low back on left side coming round to just past hips.... Kinda constant pain but eases.... What's that do we think???


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sounds promising! Could be early contractions FX'd!!!!! Or he's just being naughty and leaning on a nerve lol - but we'll keep thinking it's early contractions!

How funny would it be if you went tomorrow nad she's like oh you're now 5cms! I'm surprised your waters have been bulging for this long though!


----------



## natalie85

It's eased now standing up wasn't timeable yet though!! Not felt it that strong before..... Let's hope is start of things!!!
Haha that would be good if I got there and was more dilated!! Lol I know I thought If waters bulging they would break quite quickly... Maybe I should ask her to have a hook ready tomorrow!!!!! Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Yep just be like 'go on give them a poke - you can use anything you want... just break them!' Then again knowing your naughty monkey he still won't send you contractions even if they do break ! ;)


----------



## natalie85

Hahahaha that is soooo true he really is naughty he is probably just teasing me now!!! I was playing foo fighters breakout thinking it might help him realise... Nope he liked that and felt like he was dancing... Would have preferred some head banging he might have broken the waters that way.... Then my dad suggested run to the hills by iron maiden thats when the pain started and increased with linkin park..... Hahaha strange child!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

All stopped again now!!! Grrrr he is just teasing me!!! As soon as he comes out he is going straight on the naughty step!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Good morning ladies!

Natalie you defenitly have a naughty monkey in there! LOL at trying to break your own waters! Hope the sweep tomorrow has more luck, or even that you have this baby before tomorrow!

Dare how are your cramps? I am abit clueless about the affected stuff, but 90% sounds good?

Mal is your bag packed?

Krystal I am also wishing for something- a cramp or pain or anything! Just to let me know that things are moving along, but so far nothing!

Here is abit of TMI, this morning when i woke up and went to the toilet, when I walked back to the bedroom i felt something dripping down my legs, so I checked my knickers and its almost creamy discharge but then quite watery. It soaked my knickers completely and ran down my legs, is this a normal pregnancy thing? I thought i might be my plug, but i imagine my plug to be more mucousy? snot like?


----------



## natalie85

Thank u tanasha!!!
Hmmm the plug I've experienced the creamy colour, the greeny colour, the bloody one and had a bit of greeny ish again!!! I think we must lose a fair amount of mucus, the only one I've heard anyone take notice of is the bloody one! Ask your midwife next time u see her!!!
Out of curiosity I know me and krystal have anterior placentas and not had much feeling in way of cramping I definitely haven't felt getting to 3cm etc only feelings I get is down low on back and hips and sometimes right at top of bump, just curiously wondering if u have an anterior placenta maybe that has has something to do with it??


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Morning Ladies!
@Dare- I'm in the same boat as you with the cramping. I feel pretty crappy and getting tons of Braxton Hicks but I don't really know if its anything. It didn't keep me up, I had a pretty good nights sleep, but I am feeling it this morning!
@Krystal- Keep bouncing! I had a nurse told me that really helps baby push on your cervix. Plus, I think it helps relax and strech my hips and back.
@Charlie- I'm sorry you are throwing up, but if its a good sign I'm happy for you!
@Mal-Good luck at your appointmnent, let us know how it goes
@Natalie-I'm so sorry you haven't had any more contractions, the knitting needle made me laugh out loud!
@TaNasha- I've been wondering the same thing as I've been having gushes of very white discharge and I would swear it was my plug, but who knows!

I have a play date at a park today at 9:30, but its already over 80 degrees and the heat index is supposed to be something stupid like 110 today. I am thinking about canceling, but its a friend I haven't seen in a while and my DS loves playing with her kids. Who knows, either way I'll be drinking a TON of water today!


----------



## natalie85

ttc im seriously contemplating it!!! hahaha!!!! i am sure i have read somewhere that the plug is either greeny colour like u have sneezed down there or bloody..... but i could have read wrong!!! eak that sounds horrid keep drinking loads get an ice lolly at the park or something!!!!

well ive been on a walk for an hour done nothing!! i came home to dh popping in for his lunch, i feel awful he is soooooo tired after yest having to rush around and go to hosp and it was all a waste of time really he is having a power nap really feel bad for him he looks so tired!! gotta wake him up in 10 mins he looks like he could do with a lot more....


----------



## CharlieKeys

TTC - god... could not imagine sitting out in that heat! I wouldn't do anything that's going to make you feel uncomfortable or not very well :( Maybe ask if she wants to come round and they can have a playdate at yours?

Natalie - it could be... I've read that an anterior placenta cushions most of the movement etc, so it would make some sense if it cushioned your contractions


----------



## Love_Krystal

Woke up this morning & had an apple at 530 am ... Then at 630 was hungry again :-/ like very hungry. Ate something heavier ... Now I'm coughing and gagging and trying to keep from throwing up! Wish my body would make up it's mind! :-/ Charlie I think you've jinxed me with your throwing up! Lol my body is trying to copy you to get things done maybe? :) 

Ttc maybe you could move your playdate indoors to mcd's or chicfila or some other indoor play place restaurant or somethnng ... It's been hot like that here and that's just miserable! And dangerous ! Thankfully it's rainy here which cools things a bit but also means I won't be on the road in my SUV for fear of hydroplaning bc my back brakes need changing! Hope all your cramping means something! I mean it has to right? We are the end ... They can't stay in there forever! Can they???? I'm sure Natalie is beginning to wonder! 

I'm going to keep bouncing and praying for enough progress to
maybe be induced next week! I have to stop procrastinating and pack mine and babys bag ! Friday DH & I are going to get lots of things done so we will be ready for baby! We've got my dr appt. Eye exams. Exchanging baby items from
the shower, getting my car cleaned so we can install car seat base, and picking up parts to have my battery and brakes on my car fixed and his oil changed! So it will be a long day! Just hope my dr appt goes well so I don't start the day off on a sad or unhappy note!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Um I think my water may have just broke ? Else I peed myself! I fellt really wet down there so I stood up and water went all down my legs ...


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhhhhhh Krystal - go check!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

And it was kinda mucusy ...but I'm not contracting or anything and it's stopped so I'm gonna wait a bit and see...


----------



## natalie85

oooooo krystal!!!!! was it like a gush? or did it feel like it popped or anything??? how exciting!! def get it checked cos they say should get it checked straight away cos otherwise could get infection??? i think!!! call up!!!!!! oh and was the liquid clear and have any smell to it???
and yes i am beginning to wonder that!!!
48 hours since sweep now so it hasnt worked.... fingers crossed for tomorrows!!!!! 
charlie it would make sense wouldnt it??!! im sure it might have something to do with it!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with Natalie - if you think it is your waters I would call up! :)


I'm absolutely fuming! Steve has arranged for us to go to visit the new Toby Carvery that's opening up in Basildon which means driving on a really busy motorway and then a busy A-road etc - it's about an hour-an hour and a half away. He agreed to go yesterday without getting my opinion (when we were at dinner with his manager last night) and I was like yeah ok well we'll see. Anyways, now two more people are coming - one of the girls coming I really dislike. She's alway flirting with Steve and she's just one of those girls who looks down on everyone cause she is stunning! Plus, the new resturant is going to be REALLY busy because it's the test opening day - and I can't stand for very long without feeling funny :( He came in and was like 'oh yeah and we're doing this and we'll do this and so and so is now coming' etc and I was like I really really do not want to go. I want to stay at home - and although I don't have to drive it's not the point. Then he throws in the 'but everyone really wants to see Stephen' - Tough! So then he says well if you're that worried we'll take our car - urm not gonna happen, going to the MIL's driving absolutely shattered me. Plus, we have our midwife appt that morning so we don't even know what she's gonna say. I told him he can go and he then goes on about taking Stephen and although I could do with the break I really don't want him going either. I'm not gonna see him for a while soon, so I'm just enjoying everyday I can with him if you get me? Plus what happens if I do go into labour? I'll be 38+4... so it's not like it might not happen :( But, I don't fancy being in labour in Basildon when I really really want to give birth in Watford and if we get stuck in traffic on the M25 on the way back there's a chance I could even give birth in the car :-/ Am I out of order? I told him he could go but don't really like the thought of him being so far away either :( :shrug:


----------



## natalie85

right charlie u dont wanna go.... u need to be a bit sneeky.... you have these cramps right.... hehehe just play on that!!! :hehe: you shouldnt go far if these cramps are bad... if u get me...... :haha: u might need a trip to watford u never know (well steve can think that...)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hehe I like... whether he'll believe me or not is another story :haha:

Would you go if you were 38+ weeks?


----------



## natalie85

way to do it i think is make up u are going and say u need to have a bath to try ease the cramps... then as u need to get out of bath... u need his help as the cramping has got worse.... a few oohhh's would help!!! then u cant bend down to get trousers on with the cramping hehehe!!!! 
i think basildon is reading right.... if so think its like 10 mins from my dads, in which case i went there at nearly 38 weeks but not at busy times and wasnt standing up etc


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nah this Basildon is in Essex..... ooh is there more than one Basildon?! :D I just wish he'd get there is a genuine reason I don't wanna go... cause he already said 'oh it's because Sam's coming isn't it?' :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

ahhhh i see yeah there is well basildon house near reading!! lol!!! 
oh no did he say that.... hmmmm is he with u now?


----------



## CharlieKeys

noooo he's at work! But he comes in like every hour or two to say hello lol and that's when he told me! ahh I feel like I'm being a party pooper!!

Krystal - any more liquid gushes??


----------



## natalie85

awww but if u dont want to go its understandable!!! i would slowly work up to it then!!! or have u been sick again..... LOL

yes krystal need update!!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

oh wow i just had the most amazing hot choc!!!!!!!!!!!
galaxy hot choc powder, mini marshmallows and squirty cream that was soooooooooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

krystals waters have broken!!! she is on her way to have baby!!!!
(hope u dont mind me posting this for u!!!!)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhhhhh no way!!!! :D After she was going on she had no symptoms etc!! WOW!!! GOOD LUCK :D


----------



## DaretoDream

WOW pages to read!

@jenna lynn- they were really bad yesterday!!! awful! i have some minor ones this morning.

@krystal- i can't believe you are in the hospital right now!!!! That's so awesome! congrats hun!!!!

@charlie - I'm sorry you were sick last night- i'm having a bit of constipation too- is that a sign? I didn't know that it was! And dull aching cramps this am too. Hoping we get this going soon!! AND i am with you on the traveling thing- nothing worse than being uncomfy AND having to deal with people you don't like. I would also stay home. With my son. At least you told him he can go if he wants but as we are getting further along, they don't seem to get that we get MORE uncomfortable. and i AM 38 + 4 and i sure wouldn't go! DH wants to see captain america this weekend and i'm not going to do that either!

@natalie- Ew hun don't pop your own waters ewwwwww lol. And the cramping for me is period type pain. And natalie question- i have an anterior placenta too- does that mean i'll have trouble feeling contractions too? No one told me anything about that!

@tanasha- thanks hun- and yes- we are supposed to get to 100% effaced. And she said i'm so thin she doesn't think i can thin anymore. But only 1 cm dilated. So at least whenever i get to the hospital- the effacement is done so less work to do. But doesn't mean anything in terms of WHEN it will happen. AND i would call my dr!!!!! I don't know about the creamy part but if it ran down your legs i would think could be your waters????? Call call!

@ttc- make sure you go somewhere shady too!!! Bring like a hand held fan too because we don't need you cooking out there!



As for me- after i left midwife appt yesterday i had minor cramping. But by night i had a lot of it and very uncomfy. Woke up at 1 am and i was in pretty bad pain with the cramps and though for sure we were going to have to go to the hospital. And then... it stopped a half hour later. Gone. Have had some minor cramping this am- and having that feeling like it will be soon but i had that LAST thursday too. So i really don't know.

have a few errands to run today and then think i might be relaxing. Or going to swim again. Depends on if i'm up to it. I am so tired of being pregnant. i want my baby now. And Charlie- like you, i am a bit constipated (sorry ladies) but does anyone know if that means anything? And i have the anterior placenta like natalie- maybe that's why i don't feel as much too? I would like my body back please.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yep def in labor on our way to the hospital ... Contractions are noticeable but not bad yet sure that will change just feels a little crampy and like tightening. Been taking my time getting there as I assume it will be a long day' will update when I know details like dilation etc! 

Will say this- I've been rocking on the kids giant bouncy thing bc I didn't have a birth ball and it works the same just rocking back and forth ... Then last night we dtd at like 10 pm & he played with my nipples a lot & afterward I just propped up my butt and layed there for over an hour before I got up ... Then this mornjng I rocked for a bit while I ate my apple at 530 & I think that's when my waters started trickling... Then they started flowing at 730 am .... So seriously ... Rock forward and backward on the ball... Obviously whatever bubble I was feeling was water bag or babys head & dtd and let the semen sit there... It works & last Friday I was nothing! That'll show that dr that God is in control not her! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

woo hooo krystal! i'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh now if only I had a ball.... hehe!!

Good luck Krystal - hopefully next time you're on you'll be showing off Baby Silas! :D 

Dare - I only think constipation was a sign because that's what happened last time around - whilst everyone else was having clearouts and then I had Stephen and I had my clearout the day after (sorry girls! lol)


----------



## natalie85

dare lol i wont pop my waters hahaha!!! i cant find a knitting needle :rofl: im not sure if its a actual thing if have anterior placenta, be interesting to see how krystal gets on with contractions and having a anterior placenta!! i will try to remember to ask midwife tomorrow but that is if i remember.... my memory is awful these days!!! in my case cramping pains have also been more period type pains as well, oh and lower pain round hips etc!!!! 

charlie i wish i had a ball as well!! i was gonna try edge of bed haha!!! how are u getting on? do u have to go to Basildon? sorry i completely missed you not feeling well last night!!! how are u feeling now? have u managed to go? thats interesting to know that some have the opposite to a clear out!!! 

as for me after my yummy hot choc i decided to have a little sleep feel better for it!! still a bit crampy but nothing much oh dare i was going to ask is your period pains quite constant as well? like u feel it to begin with then it kinda subsides without u really noticing until u suddenly realise its not there?? oh i had more mucus go again no more blood so no more bloody show... i wonder is there a bloody show and a mucus plug???? think we might be going to harvester tonight... i just want the salad bowl i love it!!!!


----------



## natalie85

krystal i am so excited for u!!! so happy for u esp after u were worried after what docs said!!!! i am only a little jealous!!!! :haha: good luck hun!!! will be thinking of u and cant wait to see how u get on and see baby Silas!!! loved your final pics on facebook brought tear to my eye you both look so happy and excited!! bless u!! so amazing!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

So I'm 50% effaced & just abt 1 dilated so they are starting pitosin to make contractions more consistent ... And hopefully bring babys head down more ...said it would be a long day and maybe night :-/ but hopefully I can do it vaginally even if it's long and when he's here it will be worth it! Said I'll need an epidural for sure bc pitosin was going to make it painful !


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loooooooooove Harvester!! :D 

Oh I'm always moanign about something being not right :haha: so I'm feeling better sick wise but still not managed to go! ... being pregnant is so attractive ;) I told him I'll decide Tuesday if I want to go but he said that Lina (manager) thinks it's cause I don't like her if I don't - which I told him to stop being so stupid! I spoke to my mum about it as well to see if she thought I was being mean and she said she completely understands why I don't want to, but I should let Steve take Stephen so I can chill out and do whatevvvvvvver I want! :D

hmmm hot chocolate!!! Maybe cause you're a bit more crampy, when you have your 2nd sweep tomorrow you'll have more success!! Though you'd think being 3cms dilated and bulging waters it would have done the trick :haha: 

Krystal - I agree with Natalie - I loved your final pictures before becoming parents! :D Though I do find it funny that you were on your way, getting your stuff together and you still found time to take a couple!


----------



## natalie85

Love_Krystal said:


> So I'm 50% effaced & just abt 1 dilated so they are starting pitosin to make contractions more consistent ... And hopefully bring babys head down more ...said it would be a long day and maybe night :-/ but hopefully I can do it vaginally even if it's long and when he's here it will be worth it! Said I'll need an epidural for sure bc pitosin was going to make it painful !

i have been told if but on that stuff does really make everything hurt a lot more so be sure to take them up on the epidural!!! have they given u a ball while u are there to bounce on? keep walking as well as ive heard that helps baby move down as well as stairs!!!! thats what my friend did ended up running up and down stairs as her baby was breech and had to keep trying to get him in position everytime she stopped baby would go back to being breech!!! have u got much with u to pass the time? eak so excited for u!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> Loooooooooove Harvester!! :D
> 
> Oh I'm always moanign about something being not right :haha: so I'm feeling better sick wise but still not managed to go! ... being pregnant is so attractive ;) I told him I'll decide Tuesday if I want to go but he said that Lina (manager) thinks it's cause I don't like her if I don't - which I told him to stop being so stupid! I spoke to my mum about it as well to see if she thought I was being mean and she said she completely understands why I don't want to, but I should let Steve take Stephen so I can chill out and do whatevvvvvvver I want! :D
> 
> hmmm hot chocolate!!! Maybe cause you're a bit more crampy, when you have your 2nd sweep tomorrow you'll have more success!! Though you'd think being 3cms dilated and bulging waters it would have done the trick :haha:
> 
> 
> Krystal - I agree with Natalie - I loved your final pictures before becoming parents! :D Though I do find it funny that you were on your way, getting your stuff together and you still found time to take a couple!

hahaha u are not as bad as me for moaning!!!!!!! hmmm u need some thing with fibre.... lol tell me about it!! i will be spreading my legs tomorrow for another sweep.... these poor midwives i dont know how they do it!!!!
omg so she is guilt tripping him into making u go thats awful behaviour you will be 38 + weeks preg its totally understandable u dont want to go i hope u go into labour day before!!!! that'll show them!!!! 
oooo the hot choc was amazing!!!! haha u would have thought it would have worked but oh well fingers crossed for the weekend!! if it by chance happens tomorrow he will be a cancer star sign but from 23rd he will be a leo which seems to fit his personality more :haha: dh said can u ask her to break your waters.... lol i wish!!!! 
yep looking forward to harvester!!!! i really do just want the salad bar... i know what main i will have and i know fine well i wont be able to eat it all cos i will fill up on salad but i will make room for pudding!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Mal

Hey guys had alot to read and catch up on already.. 



Good luck krystal we cannot wait to see your pics and birth story. 



Well I had my 36wk appt and i told her about being in the hospital sunday with a possible broke water and what they said about being dilated. 
so Sunday I was 1 cm dilated but my cervix was still really thick... SO she asked fi I wanted her to check me and I said I wouldnt mind just to know... 

My cervix is half way thinned out not sure percentage and 1 1/2 cm almost 2 cm dilated and she said babies head was right there and that when she pushed on her head it stayed down. not sure if that means baby is engaged or what i have no idea. 
First time I have NOT had to put my fists under my butt for them to reach my cervix so I hope this means something but who knows..


----------



## estar

Awesome work Krystal!!!!!!!!!!!!

Natalie I think we are having the same problem, I too have an anterior placenta and can't feel much. Had a sweep today 3cm dilated, midwife could easily stretch to 4cm, waters bulging and she can feel my babies head right there. She even felt a contraction while she was up there. I am starting to think I am going to be 10cm before I feel anything besides cramping. Praying for my water breaking, at least I might know that happened. 

Charlie maybe you will feel better next week and be able to enjoy the ride :)


----------



## estar

Mal sounds like good progression :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

OMG Krystal I'm so excited for you! I'll be rocking on that ball as soon as I'm done posting this! I can't wait to hear about everything, and you're going to love the epidural!!!


----------



## TaNasha

OMG Krystal this is so exciting! Good Luck!!!How did you finally figure out it was your waters?

I have a Posterior placenta and still dont have any cramps ect? I am also hoping my waters break with a big gush so I will know its all started!


----------



## Love_Krystal

The waters keep going and going! 

I am at almost a 2 cm just starting to feel contrations and 75% effaced now... 

I am so bored!!!


----------



## Mal

awww krystal wont be long now!


----------



## BattyNora

Krystal....you did have a pretty impressive bump so I wouldn't be surprised if yours waters are quite substantial! 

Good luck hun, hopefully I'll be waking up to a picture of baby Silas finally x


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol you never realise how much water there actually is until they burst!!! :haha:

and you're progressing well! :)


----------



## natalie85

quick update will go through other posts in a min 
went to harvester and i think my contractions might actually be starting, earlier i was saying about backache etc well its stepped up a bit and was coming round the front and lasted like a min was really uncomfortable but not enough to make me say anything like in pain etc friends said my eyes glazed over a little i had one at 8.11, lasted a min or so wasnt timing, then again a lot shorter this time at 8.36 ish then felt bump go really hard 8.50ish but not so much on the pain then got home like 5 mins ago sat on toilet and felt the pain again i wasnt sure if was cos needed a number 2 but i didnt have a number 2 anyway that lasted hmmm 30-60secs again not timing
does this sound like the start? i had to keep getting up from table and walking outside cos of the backache!!! i've just had some paracetamol gonna have a bath once waters heated up!!!! oooooo back ache again only round as far as hips at the min...... and easing again after like 10 secs.....


----------



## natalie85

awww krystal!!! its gonna be a long day for u!! how far apart are your contractions now? how are they feeling?

tanasha im not sure what a prosterior placenta is?? oh one way i heard to tell if waters or not is u know when u go toilet if u do pelvic floor exercise u can stop going well if its your waters it wont stop if u do the pelvic floor exercise thats what ive heard anyway!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Posterior placenta is at the back :)

OOh Natalie - start timing them :) If they get stronger, more intense and last longer than give L&D a call (unless waters break etc). Cause you need to drive to Stoke, I'd call them when they're regular :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie, I've definately heard of alot of women thinking they had to go number two when they were actually having contractions! Good Luck!


----------



## pip7890

Keep timing them Natalie and maybe give your hospital a call and let them know what's happening. As you've already dilated to 3cm without knowing it then it is possible you've gone further this evening. As much as I'd like to read about your delivering your baby by a roadside on the way to Stoke I think you'd be more comfortable indoors!!

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

I called them said def sounds like start of things but they are irregular but to keep eye on them call back if get more painful or frequent etc but def going in right direction sooo woohoooo!!! Taken paracetamol which she said will take edge of and gonna have a bath now!! Keeps feeling like need number2!! Which is all normal she said!!!!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Woo *Natalie* and *Krystal*!! Sounds like your little peanuts are on their way soon :dance:


----------



## natalie85

How would u know if your waters have started to go while in bath or of u had just wet yourself????,


----------



## BattyNora

Apparently you can normally still tell, especially if they had really 'gone'...but stick a pad in and keep an eye on it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

If it's your main waters you'd still be leaking even after the bath (plus you normally hear a POP). If it's the hind waters I'm not so sure - but put a pad on, it it's 'soaking' then it sounds like your waters.


----------



## natalie85

Waters gone going in wish me luck


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhhhhhhhh how'd you tell?? 

GOOD LUCK :D


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck!!!!!!! X


----------



## DaretoDream

ahhhh natalie good luck hun!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Yay, good luck Natalie!!!


----------



## Mal

ooh MYyyy everyones babies are coming YAY!... I have been having alot of cramping and back pain and my tail bone hurts like a Sun of a gun... But I dont Im ready yet lol. 


wishing luck to natalie and krystal and hope everything is going well for you guys!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh any babies yet Krystal or Natalie :)


----------



## TaNasha

ahh good luck natalie!

I saw on FB that Krystal was 7cm about an hour ago! 

All you ladies popping your babies out are making me very impatient!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh Natalie just put on FB she's had Baby Daniel :) 

CONGRATS :) :) xx 

(Hope you don't mind me putting on here!)


----------



## BattyNora

Just saw that!!! Can't wait to see pics...sounds like after a long and frustrating early labour (lets be honest...she's been in it for days!!!!) it all went rather quickly.

Again - I hope she doesn't mind me posting this - but someone has put an update on Krystal's facebook wall...about an hour ago (8am in the UK)...

"Krystal os doing good and progressing ..
6 right now ....thanks for your prayers"

Nearly there!

EDIT - I'm stalking apparently...just looked and around 9 (with I posted this) it had been update to 7! Exciting times!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh so Natalie and Krystal's little boys are going to have the same birthday :D :D 

Sounds like Krystal's doing it naturally too rather than that C-section she really didn't want!!!!

Now.... who's gonna be next?


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Oh wow I miss everything!

Everytime I pop in I expect to see natalie has had her little one and now we has.. Woo hoo!! Well done to you natalie and welcome to baby Daniel (I love that name btw)

Good luck to Krystal too! Sounds like things are going well!!

Agh it's all happening!


----------



## BattyNora

It sounds like it - so hope she manages to go the last bit natural like she wanted!

And stop it Charlie...!! No one is popping any more out until our due dates! ;-)


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone quick update!!!
By time I got to hosp I was 8cm dilated had loads of gushes of waters but seriously shocked at how much waters there were!!!
I survived loads on g&a until needed to push they gave me half dose of pethadine... It did nothing!! Anyway I ended up I had been pushing for 3 hours and he wasn't moving down at all they kept putting legs in stirups (no idea how to spell!!) but they kept giving me cramp!! So after 5 hours of being here it was decided to take me into theatre to see if they could use instruments to deliver him... No chance everytime I pushed he slid down a bit then back up again!! Grrr so that was is he was back to back head wasn't in right place even though really lodged in and was just in very bad poistion!!! So I was cut open and he came out at 6.38am!!! 8lb 11oz I'm not surprised he isn't fat..... Just really really long!!!!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Natalie. Welcome to the world Daniel.

Pip x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Natalie, good luck with your c-section recovery, let me know if you have any questions about it as my DS was a c-section. Can't wait to see pictures of baby Daniel!!! 
Can't wait to hear from Krystal!!!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Ahh everyone is having their babies!! Last night more severe cramping and I woke up to blood in my panties this morning. I'm heading to a scheduled prenatal appointment in ten minutes, wish me luck ladies. :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

@charlie- both ladies had their beautiful boys 


@Tanasha- i know what you mean, i'm totally jealous!!!!

@natalie- congrats hun!!!!!!! I LOVE his name!!!! My dh wouldn't let me even put Daniel in the running for boys names. We made a list before we know it was a girl and i LOVE daniel- esp Danny and he hates it! :( Stupid men.

@Jenna- Good luck hun! keep us posted!!!!


Anyone being a stalker (he he that's me) if you go on Krystal's FB wall- you can see a photo someone posted of her with baby in arms right after delivery by mobile. :) So go look.

Btw, someone named Emma friended me thinking i was BattyNora- kind of funny- i friended you- whoever you are, don't be disappointed but you got the wrong girl lol.



Dtd last night trying to steal krystal's plan- woke up this am with bad cramping... and then... nothing. they were almost coming in a pattern too so i was getting excited - despite the pain i was feeling- and then... nothing. It all stopped. I am so tired of all this where i think something is starting and getting nothing. So upsetting.

Also thinking all that pain i was having wednesday... i think my widwife gave me a sweep! It sounds just like what i experienced and the horrible cramping afterwards- UGH! horrid! Horrible. But i'm not overdue at all so i don't know why she did it! I think i will mention it at my next appt next friday- If i make it that far along. I hope i go before that.

So jealous of all you popping ladies. Now we have 4 bubs (btw, anyone know how mum2miller is doing?) and i want to go along with someone else- i don't want to be the last one here!!!! Feeling like i will be!


----------



## xsarahbellax

DaretoDream said:


> i don't want to be the last one here!!!! Feeling like i will be!

Not a chance! I'm not due til 16th August, and in my area they won't induce until you're 14 days overdue, so that's potentially 30th August!! :-(


----------



## BattyNora

It was me Dare - I knew it was you but meant that I'm BattyNora so you didn't think some random was adding you!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

awww hun well maybe- you will be on time and then i will be late and we can go about the same time! Because my 2 weeks where they would talk inducing is August 14th- but since my original date was August 7th- (putting 14 days overdue at the 21st) So i will try to squeeze another week out of it if i can- i don't wanna be induced!!!! My mom had pitocin and lets just say not something i would ever want to go through!


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> It was me Dare - I knew it was you but meant that I'm BattyNora so you didn't think some random was adding you!!!

LOL that- is too hilarious!!!!! HI THERE BATTY! hahahahhahaha :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww i've just seen pictures of both of them - all you girls are popping out some seriously cute babys!!!! 

Batty - Yep - everyone can wait until their DDs.... only me or Batty are allowed to pop now ;)

Dare - I really doubt you're gonna be the last one here! :haha:

Natalie - ahh even in labour he was a naughty baby!!! How are you feeling after having a C-sec? And I don't know why they gave you Pethidine before you were to push.... it should have been given way before that! lol - oh well he's here now!!! 

Krystal - congrats on baby silas!!!


----------



## Mal

Congrats to the new mommas cannot wait to see photos




well I had a rough rough night, I went to bed early for me as I was having such bad back pains, bh and cramps. put it this way I had a horrible time trying to sleep. I had a little bit of a clearout yesterday and been to the toilet a few times today... ive felt nausous since I woke up which is normal for me but normally it goes away ugh... 


I tried sleeping in different positions last night trying to get comfortable and ended up having to sit up and sit with my legs in the butterfly position to try and get my hips to stop hurting...and felt like I had a bubble in hoohoo. I finally after a restless night I slept this morning I think just out of pure exhaustion. 

I thought my waters had broke when I was on the toiilet last night as I was peeing and felt a pop but turns out I was farting at the same time as trying to pee never had that happen. lol gave myself a laugh


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Well here's a quick update; just returned from prenatal and I'm now 80% effaced but still only 2 cm dilated. I have another appointment scheduled for Tuesday but the nurses said don't be surprised if I don't make it in for that one, so we're crossing our fingers and SO and I will dutifully 'do the deed' bunch later after he returns from work. :happydance::happydance:

I can't wait to read *Natalie* and *Krystal*'s birthing stories!! *Natalie*, how are you feeling after your C-section? And welcome beautiful Daniel and Silas!! 
:blue: :flow: :blue:


----------



## CharlieKeys

OOh Jenna Lynn - hopefully not too long now for you either! :) 

It's gone sooooooo quiet in here at the moment!!!!! 

I've done loads today and finally losing more of my plug!! woo hoo! I got rather excited when I saw it :haha: and the pressure he's putting on my cervix is getting immense! Come on Henry come soooooooooooon :D and for some reason something in my head told me to get Stephen's bag ready so he's ready to go to his nanny (wishful thinking I think!!!)


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Gooo,* Charlie*!! 
*Mal*, how are you holding up, dear? Hopefully you are a bit more rested.

I'm showing blood in my panties still so going to put my feet up on the couch for a bit to watch some telly and cross my fingers for us. I also tucked a garbage bag underneath my fanny in case the waters go. :haha:


----------



## marie_wills

Congratulations Both :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: I don't think a garbage bag will cut it if your main waters go ;)


----------



## natalie85

Hmmm I'm ok after having section will be glad when bleeding eases it's horrid I get up and getting up and blood going everywhere I hate it and having a catheter and still having drip leads in me still!!! Will be so glad when I can go home I've been emotional wreck really!!!! I don't have a clue how to do anything so yeah I'm not feeling too great about things :( just being stupid I know!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww hun what are you worrying about not being able to do? It's perfectly normal to feel how you're feeling! It does go away I promise! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DaretoDream

@Jenna - did they say the blood was ok? I would be scared! Glad you are 80 effaced and 2 cm! that's good!!! I am 90% and 1cm. So we are close! lol.

@natalie- aww hun i'm sure i'm going to feel the same way. i think all us new moms will!! It's normal to not know what to do. I'm sure you'll feel TONS better when you get to go home and be in your own environment!!! How long do you have to stay in the hospital? 

Thinking of you all! 

It was 101 here today- and it was horrid! tons of cramping and BHs today- sometimes they were coming together... lots of sciatic pain... but no baby. Still waiting. Would've really liked to have had her today because MIL won't be back in town until sunday- and i would've really enjoyed the fact that she couldn't be anywhere near me- being she decided to take her vacation so close to our due date. She better not come near that hospital when i'm in labor i'll have a fit.


----------



## Mal

im doing better, and have been sleeping most of the day just an uncomfortable sleep. Called my OB and said that sounds like early labor and to just rest, drink water and if the pain gets 5-6 min apart to come in, if baby isnt move to come in.. So i havent been up since earlier and I was having contractions earlier.. Im gonna attempt to eat something as I have had no appetite and had ALot of poos today :(


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Congratulations on baby Daniel and Silas!!

Natalie- big cuddles to you! I'm sure your still in shock from how the birth differed from how you thought it would be.. But at the end of the day you little boy is here safe and sound! 
I don't think any first time mum isnt scared once her baby is in her arms! I know I'm gonna be like 'uh what do I do with these two tiny people who are depending on me?' but that's what the midwives are for Hun! Ask questions over and over if you have to!

Hopefully you'll feel better once you've had a rest :)
Cuddles again xoxo


----------



## Love_Krystal

Sorry I haven't updated just got my first 2 hours sleep in over 42 hours including 24 hours of labor! 

Crazy dramatic random labor I'll have to share about when Ive rested more... Included me yelling to my doctor that I really hated her & that no wonder I never had to wait at her office ... She couldn't keep ppatients bc she was mean lol ... and then Ginger best nurse ever!!! Due to her encouagement etc I got to have him vaginallyy!!

He's incredible! Absolutely beautiful and im in love :) pics on fb I can't download them here but anyone who can figure out is welcome to! 

Congrats Natalie :) we got our sweet boys!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Krystal and Natalie your boys are so cute! You are making me so jealous! 

Jenna Lynn sounds like you are next!!

I am still just waiting, but ive accepted that this little lady is going to keep us waiting. DH´s 3 week holiday started yesterday so ideally she should come this week! Otherwise it might just be that i end up goping till 42 weeks, have the baby and then DH has to go back to work! But we said a few days of just us would be nice, and then the rest with the baby, so hopefully she will co operate!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Today is my due date!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:

So yesterday morning I was 80% effaced and 2 cm dilated, according to the doctor, and they didn't seem concerned about my bloody 'show' but felt I may have the baby within the next few days! 

Last night SO and I walked to a little Japanese cafe for vegetarian sushi rolls for dinner and indulged in a few scoops of green tea ice cream to complete our meal. Mmmm. Then after returning home we DTD for more dessert. ;D

It's about 6 a.m. here and last night the cramping occurred again for the third night in a row, except this time the cramps started around midnight and continued all night long. There is also mucous tinged with bloody discharge when I wipe still (the second day of this happening), and I've also pooped quite a bit in the past few hours, at least three times!

I plan to lay off food for now and stick with clear liquids and juice until these cramps either subside or evolve into something more substantial. :baby:


----------



## estar

Congrats Krystal and Natalie :). I have been off havIng baby Frances Elaine. 8lbs6oz 20inches born at 2:52 am July 22. Details to follow:). So In love!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations ladies. Loving hearing all the early labour and birth stories. 

Pip x


----------



## DaretoDream

@krystal- LOL you said that to your dr?! OMG you are my hero! how hilarious is that!? 


@tanasha- feeling the same hun. really thinking my girl is going to be late as well. I just don't want them talking induction! that's what i'm afraid of!

@Jenna- i've been having cramping a lot as well- but the pooping- not so much. lol. Hoping that things are getting moving for you!!!! 

@Estar- CONGRATS hun!!!! that's fantastic!!!!!!! :) :happydance:


So jealous of everyone having babies already!!!! 

So my fetal movements are decreasing slightly- i mean on my counting thing anyway- i don't feel her as often as i had. I guess she is just running out of room? have felt her go insane though too- really low down sometimes. Right now she's moving but it's just not the same attacking as she had been doing. Any sign in that? who knows. 

Cramping comes and goes. No sign of anything else. just waiting. waiting waiting waiting. Now i'll be 39 weeks tomorrow by myself since Krystal went off and had a baby. Thanks a lot krystal leaving me alone! :winkwink: lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh lots of babies born yesterday! - Congrats ESTAR!! :) 

Dare - I've noticed my bubba's gone really quiet today - was gonna wait until Steve's finished work and then ask him whether we should get him monitored or not cause it's not like him? If you're concerned I'd phone up just incase though cause it's better to be safe. It probably is less room or they're having a sleepy day but less movements should be checked out. 

Jenna - congrats on your DD


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> Dare - I've noticed my bubba's gone really quiet today - was gonna wait until Steve's finished work and then ask him whether we should get him monitored or not cause it's not like him? If you're concerned I'd phone up just incase though cause it's better to be safe. It probably is less room or they're having a sleepy day but less movements should be checked out.

Thanks love- i'm not too concerned i still feel her moving around. They said only to call if it takes more than an hour to feel 4 movements. And she's not taking THAT long- i think the most it took was 20 minutes and then she kicked the crap out of me for a while after that. She's also just not as forceful when she does it so when i look i can see the movement but i can't necessarily FEEL it. Does that make sense? Like i know her foot is in my side RIGHT now, but i can't feel it. So i touched the area and she kicked me back and now is squirming around again repositioning. BUT if it gets longer- i will call. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh then I'd say she's probably running out of room or tired lol! :)


----------



## Mal

oh babies galore. 

Well Ive seem to feel somewhat better today still having bathroom runs to poo, dont really have an appetite still ugh.. Had to load a truck full of trash because we dont get trash pick up here and it brought n some BH. Went to the store and I couldnt stand it.. So I am back home sitting in my chair fixing to go take a nap I think.


----------



## DaretoDream

just had some milky white discharge last 2 visits to the loo. Very stringy. (TMI) wondering if you ladies knew what it could be? More plug? Or what?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think it might just be normal discharge if it's a 'milky white' colour but then you've said it's stringy which would suggest plug :shrug:


----------



## Mal

Im so over being pregnant haha.. i lvoe it when I feel my baby n stuff but its starting to feel rough. I cant get outta bed easily anymore.. Im so sore down there.. and my BH are kicking it up a notch. :( and Im not due for 3 1/2 more weeks :(


----------



## SamiraNChris

HIIII ALLL! 

I am soooo sorry ive abandoned you, been super busy and hectic at home! i havent even written my birth story yet!!!! 

I caant believe we are all popping! all this time we spent on here preggo together and now its baby time! 

Congrats to all babies - ive already said on FB but not on here hehe! how bootiful are all our babies!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And dare...do i have you on FB??? 

Hayden has had his 5 day check today and all is fab! he has put 90% of his weight that he lost from birth to day 2 (which is normal) so almost back to his birth weight which is amazingly quick apparently but he is a greedy boy! on my boob every hour or so in the day and every 2 through the night zzzzzzzzzzzz! I expressed 6oz's today which is 3 feeds so chris is gona do a night feed tonight, give me some extra sleep yay!!! ive had like 3 hours sleep a day so far and havent slept in the day (im a bad sleeper, cant sleep in light or noise lol) but some how i feel fine!!!!!!!! my whole life ive needed 8 hours sleep and if i dont get it im a grouch and now i get no sleep and im fine!!!! although this is only day 5........im sure i will become a witch in time! 

How is everyone feeling (preggo or mummy)!!!!!! just to rub it in - it feels AMAZING not being pregnant LOL! I dont know how ppl say they miss their bump, i dont miss a thing! no more heartburn, no more not being able to bend down, i can sleep on my back!!!!

although i still moan - my foof is sooo painful (as expected) and so are my boobies! they are super milk machines and are twice the size of haydens head!!! and they leak like mad in bed LOL! expressing my milk helped soooooo much with the pain but the MW said im gona be fighting a losing battle as the more i express the more i will produce but oh well, more milk in the fridge for when i go out or when chris wants to do a feed! 

sorry for the blab! ive missed everyone and feel awful for not coming on sooner!!!!!!!! its crazy how much time a baby takes up! my days are way too short and fly plus the visitors every night dont help! tonight is our first night off and its bliss!!!!!!!!!!!! plus today is the first day chris has been home as he has been at work all week (hes self employed n had loads of work booked in which he cudnt cancel :( 

Hope everyone is ok!!! if i havent got anyone on FB add me - samira magrabi - im on this all the time as on my mobily hehe! xxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Samira. Lovely to see your gorgeous boy's picture appear on the Ickle Bean journal. 

Pip x


----------



## jaydalee

Yay its my DD today and my waters broke at 2am, waited to call MW as contractons pretty dull, got scared when i started bleeding but they assured me its normal. So we are at home waiting for closer contractions, im a bit sick so im not walking around.

Its also my anniversary with OH, hope we get to hold our baby today.

Not in much pain yet!!! Weird


----------



## SamiraNChris

eeeeeek good luck!!! hope things speed up for you x


----------



## DaretoDream

jaydalee I'm so jealous!!! Congrats love!!!!

samira- sent you a friend request!!! Glad you are doing so well!!! I plan on bfing as well and just ordered myself a pump! 

I can't wait to get started being a mommy! I am tired of waiting! And don't think I'll miss my bump either- I'm a stomach sleeper so this has really sucked! Lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Samira, its so good to hear that everything is well- I really can't wait to not be pregnant anymore! Sounds like alot of us are in the same boat.... just miserable and tired and ready to meet our babies!!! I had an OB appointment yesterday and she told me she thinks I'll make it to my appointment next week, ugh thats the last thing I wanted to hear! Hope the new mommies and the soon to be new mommies are doing well!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh yay Jaydalee!!! :) Can't wait to see an update soon!! Try and get as much rest as you can!

Samira - finally get to see an update ;) Glad you're loving being a mummy... it however, does seem a bit surreal that people are now having babies and are no longer pregnant - it's getting a bit quiet around here! Also feels weird at how quickly these past 40 weeks have gone! He's gorgeous by the way!! Glad you got to spend time with just you and your 2 boys :) Did you not get any baby blues or anything? P.S Time to change the sig! hehe


----------



## Mal

more babies coming... who all is left to have babies? me, dare, ttc, charlie? Ive not been as active in this threa as everyone else until recently but its still exciting. We will need to make a midsummer dreamers in the Baby CLub once all our babies are here. :) 

Samira I added you on FB as well.


----------



## DaretoDream

ttcnumbertwo- yeah that would bum me out. Can't they just leave that out if that's what they think???? Don't they know it's the last thing we want to know??? How miserable.

and mal- yeah still me! And a few others!


----------



## Mal

So i think I finally had a weird craving. Mashed potatoes, hot sauce and ranch


----------



## DaretoDream

still seem to be losing bits of plug all day... That has to be what this is. Very snotty looking. How much of this is there? Feel like I've lost an awful lot. Not everytime I pee but still. A lot! Maybe like 4 or 5 times todays I found it there. Feel dumb because I thought I had already lost all of it and here it is again today.


----------



## Mal

hopefully that is what it is dare!! sending labor dust your way!


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone!!! Sorry haven't had time to go back and Thank everyone individually!! But thank u all!!!!
Krystal and estar congratulations on being mummies!!! And congratulations to anyone else that's had babies so sorry haven't had a chance to see if anyone else has given birth!!!! I'm only on my phone at the min these days!! Congratulations to everyone starting to go into labour!!! Make sure u have lots of maternity pads!!! I went through a pack in at least one day!!! To anyone that's waiting don't worryake the most of your time being able to sleep!!! I've hardly had any sleep or time to recover from section an suffering for it slightly now!! He won't settle in his Moses basket and our steriliser doesn't work haven't been able to get the powder for milk so on ready made cartons etc ahhhh!!! It's all scary and exciting though!!! Will catch up on here properly soon promise!!! Time for another feed xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - I think there's usually a lot more than people think? Don't forget it's been blocked off for 9 months so there's gonna be some sort of 'build up' and maybe you had discharge you though was plug but wasn't :shrug: at least your progressing in some way! I've had to lots of plug (small bits) and that's it :haha: how's all your cramping going?

Mal - feeling any better?

Natalie - yay update :) it's quiet on here with you and krystal gone ;) are you finding things better now then? Cause you seemed really down the other day! Ooh and are you home? Don't worry about him not settling in there he will do eventually but he's had over 9 months in your belly so that's why he wants you/his daddy :) ooh and make sure hubby helps you out so you can recover! In-laws been round yet?


----------



## pip7890

Natalie - have you tried swaddling him? He might be feeling vulnerable in the basket because he's used to being snug. Just a thought. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## TaNasha

all these babies! congrats ladies!!

Dare i have the same milky stringy discharge, ive had it for a few days now. There is no blood so Im not reading too much into it. I also dont think I have you on FB, Im Natasha de Bruyn - anyone else on here can add me aswell!

Natalie are you home yet?

TTC i know the feeling, it feels like im living towards all my mw appointments and a week is such a loooooong time! 

What is everyone doing today? DH is helping a friend out in their garden, so I am home alone. I thought i would do some laundry and then maybe go see a movie, but knowing myself i will just end up in my pjs all day!


----------



## CharlieKeys

We're having a lazy day too - OH is downstairs at work so I'm still in my pjs! :D and just finished off a whole chocolate bar to myself (one of hte bigger ones) :haha: though I am starting to feel rather sick after doing that. 

Anyone got any appts this week? I've got one on Tues - and I'm reaaaaaaaally hoping she says it's not gonna be long!!! Fx'd :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mal- that craving made my stomach turn a little bit, ha ha!
Natalie- You are making me so nervous about the first days after baby is born, I know I've forgotten how tired you are and how much stuff needs to get done!
Dare- I'm with you on the plug, I've been thinking I'm losing mine for the last two weeks, but I'm still finding that stuff just about every time I go to the bathroom.
Charlie- I've got an appointment this week but it isn't until friday, so I'm really hoping I have baby before then!

My In-laws kept DS overnight last night and my DH is still sleeping so I'm just sitting here watching adult news (not Thomas the Train for once), and relaxing. But.... I'm super bored and really want to go pick up my son. Even the dog is being lazy!


----------



## DaretoDream

@ Mal- thanks hun :)

@ Charlie- thanks hun i think you're dead on. thinking it was just a lot of plug. Gross. lol. Bleck. Hoping that's all done! haha. Cramping has been on and off, since that sweep on wednesday. Nothing with a pattern though. just, random cramping.

@ TaNasha- added you on FB! And there is nothing wrong with pjs all day!!! 

@ttcnumbertwo- glad you know what i mean about the plug thing. Is yours really like sticky and stringy too?! (tmi! tmi!)

My next appt is on Friday- i think i'm going to mention about that sweep and how much pain i was in afterwards - because i didn't ask for one to be done. I'm a bit upset about that. I had no warning and almost was doubled over that night from the cramping.

Have had some cramping on and off since then- and this morning had some lower back pain which i never get- maybe a sign of labor coming soon? Hoping she comes before friday. 

39 weeks today!!!!! all by myself cause Krystal ditched me!!! lol! So tired, and anxious, and ready for baby! I have some grocery shopping today to do with DH and then we are seeing Capt. America (DH really wants to see this and i really don't) and i just want to stay home. 

Anyone else in the mode where- you just want to stay home all day if you can? I really don't want to go anywhere, i just want to lay down relax sleep, anything that requires not moving...


----------



## Mal

well I have to say I slept AMAZINGLY last night... Like IM amazed at how well I slept. I woke up twice once to pee and once cause I thought i had to poo but didnt lol. I slept through my phone rining and everything. Went to bed around 230am and just woke up at 12:15. I soo needed that after my sleep being so bad over the past weeks. 

But the only off set is my pelvis and area down there feel very sore and my legs hurt. 
day 3 of having soft poo.. I just dont see where its coming from as I have not had an appetite past few days so I have not ate much. 

... its the quiet before the storm hehehe. 


Ya that was a weird craving. I had pizza later that night and HAD to have tobacco sauce on it.


----------



## BattyNora

Well hasn't it just been a bundle of baby popping activity in here the last week!!! It's hard to keep up.

CONGRATS Krystal, Natalie and Estar! 

Krystal - so glad to hear you managed to avoid a c-section like you wanted, although looking at a few facebook comments it sounds like you're doctor was pretty much no help in the matter! Silas is BOOTIFUL and hope you settle in nicely at home! 

Nat - hope your recovery is going well. Don't worry about feeling a bit overwhelmed...just think in two/four weeks time when this one pops out you'll be giving me advise that you've picked up while you become a fully fledged supermum! 

Estar - you kept that quiet!! Congratualtions. 

Jaydalee - I assume you've had babs by now, looking forward to an update.

Samira - glad to hear you're really getting into the swing of it. I've loved your fb pictures...the ones with Hayden and Chris are so damn cute!!! 

Dare/Charlie/TTC/TaNasha....don't worry it's nearly us!!! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: hopefully soooooooooooon!!!!! It's only a week tomorrow until August!! Scaaaaarry! :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

Dare have u got an electric pump? I would recommend, i have electric and i cant imagine how tiring it would be if you had to do it manually! i do about 10/15 mins on each boob, how could you pump with your hand for that long!!!!!!!!!! and some ppl do it with their hands!!!! Still pumping my milk and hayden had it in bottles today when chris went out with him and hes still latching on my boob too so hopefully i dont screw up his latching abilities! its nice for chris to be able to do feeds too! 

Charlie not had any baby blues yet! well i had a bit of a grouch this morning at chris and he was like ok you need sleep il take baby out so i got a couple of hours in this morning yay! Hayden is a nightmare, he sleeps soooooo much from about 6pm to bed time and then as soon as we put him in his cot for sleep for us he wakes up loool! im sure patterns will change soon! 

SOOOOOOO funny too! chris went to change hayden and he was clean, and then as he lifted the bum up he sharted (lovely word we use for a fart n shit) and it shot out everywhere!!!!!!!! i would have loved it to go over chris LOOOOOL!

ooooh good idea on the midsummer in baby club! il do one soon hehe! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

samira- yes! I ordered an electric but it only does one boob at a time. Cheaper- and it got excllent reviews so doing that! And we want to do the night feedings with dh too. Right now he's all for it- lol wonder how cranky and nasty hell be after he actually will have to do it!! An idea and fact are def two different things! We will see. Ideallyhe will do nights on like weekends so it won't affect his work. But again that's an idea!!!! Hope you have good luck with it and can teach me the tricks :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I am finally home with my sweet baby :) he is a booby-monster, he eats allthe time the little piglet! he loves to be cuddled and is very laid back, but rotten. He has yet to lay in the crib or basket for more than minute without fussing :) but he never fusses otherwise & mommy doesn't mind all the holding and snuggles! 

Congrats Natalie & Estar! :) 

Glad to see all the new Mommys doing well! 

How are you all holding up dare & Charlie & ttc & batty & everyone else! ? 
I've missed being on here with u guys but I've been exhausted! And the hospital kept me so busy! I'm ready to see u guys holding your little ones!!! I'm still cheering for you to pop soon!!! :)


----------



## Mal

well since my post earlier I have been in bed ALL day sleeping away. Just not feeling good. :( fixing to call on call dr as baby has not moved but once since this morning. :( not sure if its cause we have slept all day or what but kinda worried. Ive tried the cold drink and laying on my side. Walking just gives me BH and I have an awful headache :(


----------



## Mal

ok.. Im heading to LnD will update you guys when I get home.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good Luck Mal, keep us posted!
Samira- I love your new picture, what a sweet daddy/son moment! 
Krystal and Samira, keep those baby stories coming, I love hearing them, especially ones that involve Sharting ha ha ha!!! I remember DS not being able to be laid down, I woke up one morning with baby asleep on my lap and my breast exposed, we had both fallen asleep while I was feeding him and just stayed there all night, its funny to look back on it now, but at the time I was horrified that he could have fallen, or been smothered or something.... the joys of being a new mommy!!!

For all of us still waiting... it can't be too much longer for us, keep up your spirits!


----------



## DaretoDream

mal- keep us posted hun! Sending you all the best!

krystal- I'm good just miss my weekly bump buddy! You went off and popped first!!! Lol. Hope I an join you soon- ur boy is so handsome! Congrats!


----------



## Mal

well im home they monitored me for like 30 min, dr came in and buzzed her head witha vibration thing. Think it scared the piss outta her lol. But Im home now just still dotn feel up to par. Im hoping all this sleeping is just preparing me for whats to come.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw dare I miss you too! Hopefully when you pop it won't be as long or traumatic as my labor and birth .... Seriously! My body wasn't dilated still and only 50% effaced & baby was really high so it was long and rough! .... You are more effaced and dilated & hopefully you will keep progressing and so labor will be much quicker and easier for you! It would be worth the wait for it to be! :) she will be here soon and you'll forget the agony of waiting immediately! Hang in there!


----------



## DaretoDream

@Mal- glad everything is ok- and that you got to go home. I have been extremely tired lately too! it sucks.

@krystal- thanks :) Trying very hard to be patient. Really just want her here though!!! This sucks! Especially since i worry that at this next appt on friday they'll try to talk induction and NO i don't want it!!!! no pitocin for me please! ugh.



Feeling tired but getting things done today- it's my 'cleaning day' where i tidy the place up- do tons of laundry and have everything done for the fresh start of the new week. Head is bothering me off and on- and baby feels lighter again ? Can't be right.

Went to see Capt. America yesterday- and the blowing up things had her doing insane punching and kicking through the ENTIRE movie. lol. Guess her hearing works!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## DaretoDream

Also real quick thought i'd ask you ladies what you think of this- my SIL was babysitting this little boy on saturday and she posted photos on her fb. I asked how old he is, being he looks SO incredibly tiny! She said he was only 2 weeks old!!! The mother was going to a baseball game- and since it was like almost 100 degrees at the last minute decided not to take him. So instead, she left him with my SIL and took herself and her entire family to a baseball game (and btw- our team SUCKS and loses all the time) !!! i can't imagine leaving my 2 week old for hourse while i go to a game!!!!!


----------



## Mal

well I had an appt today, all is well they did not check me or anything. Np i saw today just irks me but oh well. Told me that if I am 2 cm at my 38 wk appt I can choose to be induced at 39wks. i was like ya I dont want to be induced and she then went to say well the longest we will let you go is 41 wks umm I know this but I still dont want to force my body to do something its not ready for. I have a scan at 39 wks If I make it she said. I guess to check fluid and babies weight i dont know she didnt explain what it was for. all in all it was an ok appt.


----------



## TaNasha

Dare I also cant imagine leaving my 2 week old baby with someone else!!

My mom is coming in September and I am already worried about driving 2 hours to the airport to pick her up and leaving baby with DH!


----------



## DaretoDream

TaNasha i just thought that was crazy!!!!! I just... it boggles my brain!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh my gosh Dare, I would NEVER leave a 2 week old, my husband had to force me out of the house to have lunch with my sister when my DS was like 3 months old.... and I wasn't leaving him with a sitter either, I was leaving him with his daddy!!!
Mal- I can't believe they are trying to talk you into induction already, geez! Good for you on standing your ground!

Its finally cooling off around here and we're getting a nice rain. I just laid DS down for a nap and I think I'm off to do the same... while I still can!


----------



## natalie85

dare i couldnt imagine doing that at all!!!! i got upset last night and missed him when it was my turn to get some sleep i heard him squeek and i missed him and nearly cried lol!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

glad to hear it's not just me! I wanted to smack that lady in the face!!! I can't even imagine! People are crazy.


----------



## Mal

ya I was a little upset she even suggested being induced... cause after she said that she was like well most first time moms go over there due date... Umm ya unless its a medical emergency I dont want to force my body into labor way to many risks. Of course some of my friends think I am crazy NOT to do it as much as I want to have my baby out I want her to come out on her terms and when my body is ready.


----------



## DaretoDream

here i think they let us go to 42 weeks. But no one has mentioned inducing to me at all yet- sure they will at my friday appt if still no baby.


----------



## CharlieKeys

It doesn't get any easier leaving them either! My MIL took Stephen (incase these contractions etc are the real deal) and I literally cried for over an hour cause I miss him!! It sounds so weird but he is actually what makes my life complete so to not have him around for a couple of days is really really odd :(


----------



## Mal

awww well hopefully your new baby will be here soon and then you can have both your babies home


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah i just can't even imagine! Especially that early. 2 weeks!!! and you're already going out without him. just sad to me. Feel bad for the kid. 


Ladies. I am ready for this baby to come out now. Please.


----------



## natalie85

CharlieKeys said:


> It doesn't get any easier leaving them either! My MIL took Stephen (incase these contractions etc are the real deal) and I literally cried for over an hour cause I miss him!! It sounds so weird but he is actually what makes my life complete so to not have him around for a couple of days is really really odd :(

Awwww Hun big hugs!!!! I can't imagine how hard that must be!!!! I can honestly say at the min I really can't leave him I don't think I will be for quite a while yet!!!!! No nights out for me!!! Can't do it lol!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I know exactly what you mean Charlie... sometimes they drive you crazy, but when they're not around you only feel like 1/2 a person! I hope your contractions are the real deal!! My BH have been really getting stronger and much more frequent. I am also feeling more pressure...I really hope this is the beginning of something, but I know it could easily last a few days!


----------



## natalie85

Anyone got any advice/experience on colic??


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie - I have gripe water for that- because a lot of bnb ladies suggested it. My cousin got me a ton at my shower. She swears by it.


----------



## natalie85

thanks dare wish i had some to try now!! gonna take him docs in morning if i dont end up going to hospital first :(


----------



## Jenna Lynn

I'm not even sure what day it is right now, lol, but this morning is my final day in the hospital and the past 48 hours has been a surreal blur of birthing, recovering, breastfeeding and NO sleep.

My precious angel little Alexis Skye came into this world on Sunday, July 24th at 3:46 a.m., weighing in at 7 lbs 4 oz. Will post birth story once we're released from hospital. 

I have never been so in love.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Congratulations estar and Jenna Lynn! Babies everywhere!

Haven't been on lately.. My hyperemesis has reared it's ugly head and I've been sick as a dog again! 
So I came in for my normal clinic appt today and my blood pressure was up a bit.. With my sickness and itchiness too the consultant sent me or bloods and monitoring... I have pre eclampsia :( it's just come out of no where. I was told at the start of my pregnancy that I'd likely get it with twins but I think I just thought I wouldn't lol. So they were talking about delivering the twins today!! But decided to keep me in and monitor and give me some steroids today and tomorrow and book me for cesarean on friday! I'm freaking out!! That's 3 days away! If I somehow make a recovery before then tho they'll try hold out until Tuesday.. Scary!!

How is everyone else?

Xox


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Jenna Lynn!! :) 

and Good luck TTC! Hope the twins hold out and you feel better!!!

Natalie - are you sure it's colic and nothign like acid reflux etc? We used infacol with each feed right from the start with STephen (and will when this monkey arrives) - I swear by infacol but a lot of people said it doesn't make any difference etc. :shrug: 

Well had my 38 week appt, have been having contractions ona nd off since yesterday, lost a lot of plug this morning. Apart from that I have a lot of pressure and back ache which is actually worse than the contractions at the moment. Dr said baby is engaged and she doubts very much I'll get to my DD and she thinks he'll be here this time next week by the latest! Then again whether he co-operates is another story but I can't feel this pressure/back ache for the next 2+ weeks!!! She said to walk loads but it's so painful/uncomfortable! So fx'd that Henry decides to show his face this week!!!!!!! MIL is also bringing Stephen to see me tomorrow for the day so I'm really happy now :D 

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Jenny Lynn, can't wait to hear the birth story!
Natalie, good luck with the colic, I really don't have any experience there!
Charlie, thats wonderful that the MW thinks baby will come early! 

I feel wonderful today, which I don't want to because all my cramps and BH contractions went away. I swear I will never have this baby!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Ooh Charlie that sounds good! You'll have your baby in no time!

Dr came to see me an hour or so ago... Apparently my bloods are a lot worse than they were expected to be. So.... 1.30 tomorrow I will welcome my little boys into the world! It's too dangerous to wait apparently. The babies seem to be doing just fine, but it could
Make me very I'll apparently because my liver is doing all sorts of weird things.. And because my platelets are dropping quite radically ( among other things) If we wait any longer there's a good chance it will be too late and both me and babies will be unwell because of it.. So this is my last post during pregnancy! I'll update you all when I'm feeling up to it. Please pray my twinkles will be nice and healthy and not need special care!

Xoxo


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww ttc - see you when you have your twins!!! :D Good luck!!!

Nearly 37 weeks is good for twins though isn't it? So I really hope all three of you are all healthy and try and get as much rest as possible!


----------



## DaretoDream

@ Natalie- Try to hold out to the drs hun. But apparently the Gripe water you give like a dropper full at night and they are so much better. Hoping you can find some 

@ jenna- awwww congrats hun- i'm so happy for you! can't wait to read your story!!!


@TTC DH FIFO - hun i'm so sorry about the diagnosis. But you'll get to have your babies soon!!!! I know that particular problem they have to get the babies out pretty fast. I hope everything goes smoothly and you and babies are well and safe. Will be thinking of you- and i'm sure everything will be just fine!!! :hugs:

@Charlie- so excited for you hun! and jealous of course! I'm sure this one will slide right out in comparison to the last! :) I wish someone could give ME a timeline on when baby should be here!!!!


@ttcnumbertwo- LOL that's just like me!!! my symptoms all just left!!!! Even feel a bit lighter than i did! What's going on? i feel like i'm going in reverse! 

AFM- feeling like you ttc, that i'm just never going to have this baby. :( I've had no clean outs like the other ladies here that were having them constantly. In fact, quite the opposite! No luck with eating tons of fruit- fruit juice- nothing is working. :( My skin is itching from where it's been stretched on my stomach- and i just want some relief. I feel so huge. I want to meet my baby.

I guess the only thing keeping me sane is knowing that they'll only let me go 2 weeks after the due date before they force me into induction- meaning in the next 2 & 1/2 weeks i'll have my baby. I just hope it's sooner rather than later. I really want to see her and hold her. AND NOT BE PREGNANT ANYMORE.


----------



## Mal

Well I have loads of errands to run, which I hate doing but its gotta get done today. So hoping all the running around and walking will help get some things started I guess. 


Nothin new to report today, still have a bachache, on and off cramps. Some slight pressure. Still having not so nice bowl movements that come when I least expect them ugh and a serious case of gas. my bump does feel a little sore. 


Ive been debating the induction even though I dont want it. MY OH works out of town and I started considering it because I could then schedule it around the time he could be home and be here to see the baby born. sooo Ive now put my self in a dilemna of going against what I want and having my OH here. I dont know what to do


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks Dare - but you know better than anyone the Drs can say one thing and the complete opposite happens!!! It's just a waiting game and it can be bloody annoying :haha:

ooh and don't worry I've had no clearouts either (but I didn't with Stephen!) It won't be long now until we all have our babys and can start the Midsummer baby group :D 


As for me - I've had loaaaaaaaaaads of plug today!! :) So I'm happpppy lol...... god the things that make us pregnant ladies happy hey ;)


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats Jenna Lynn!

Charlie I got sooo excited for you yesterday when you were having contractions! But looks like it wont be long for you anymore! Lucky you!

TTC DH FIFO Good luck, and 37 weeks is good for twins! 

Dare and TTc i feel exactly the same, I am fed up of being pregnant and just want my baby! But it feels like my body just does not know what to do, so i feel like I am going to be pregnant for forever!

I have an appointment with the gynea tomorrow, I really hope something exciting will happen then.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TTC, I"m so sorry to hear about the problems with your health, but how exciting that you will get to meet your babies tomorrow. I will be sure to put in an extra prayer for the three of you, good luck!


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> Thanks Dare - but you know better than anyone the Drs can say one thing and the complete opposite happens!!! It's just a waiting game and it can be bloody annoying :haha:
> 
> ooh and don't worry I've had no clearouts either (but I didn't with Stephen!) It won't be long now until we all have our babys and can start the Midsummer baby group :D
> 
> 
> As for me - I've had loaaaaaaaaaads of plug today!! :) So I'm happpppy lol...... god the things that make us pregnant ladies happy hey ;)

Woo hooo plug!!! that's wonderful news! Wish i had something fun to report. i've got nothing!



TaNasha said:


> Congrats Jenna Lynn!
> 
> Charlie I got sooo excited for you yesterday when you were having contractions! But looks like it wont be long for you anymore! Lucky you!
> 
> TTC DH FIFO Good luck, and 37 weeks is good for twins!
> 
> Dare and TTc i feel exactly the same, I am fed up of being pregnant and just want my baby! But it feels like my body just does not know what to do, so i feel like I am going to be pregnant for forever!
> 
> I have an appointment with the gynea tomorrow, I really hope something exciting will happen then.


will have fx'd for your appt hun! hopefully it'll be great news!!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Jenna! ... I still feel like I'm in the blur and we've been home 2 days now I think! ... 

Aw Natalie I hope your little monkey feels better! 

TTC DIHO- yay for twins arriving!!! I will be praying they are happy healthy big bouncing boys! :) can't wait to see pictureS! 

Charlie sounds really promising!!! 

Dare, ttc, tanasha, hang in there ... They will get here and sleep all you can ... People are
NOT lying ... I feel better not being pregnant (mostly) but I'd strap the belly back on for a good nap right now haha! 

Me & baby Silas are doing well! Finally got a little sleep last night! Fx-Ed it happens again tonight! I am sooo very in love with him! I am still in lots of pain from my
delivery, I haven't had time to type my story but I recieved a very unnecessary very severe episiotomy compliments of my doctor the evil Witch! Most painful thing I've ever had to deal with! Talk about a pain in the butt! Literally! Suppose to heal in 2 or 3 weeks I'm just hanging tight for those to pass fast! I'm terrified to get a mirror and look ...I cry every time I think of it! But I have an appt with a new dr for my 6 week checkup so no more dr evil! ... The baby had his welness check today and he is doing well! :) he is such a doll baby, laid back and sweet, rarely fussy (thus far ;) ..) just precious! I adore his little self to pieces! Worth every second of waiting!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh krystal I'm so sorry about ur hoo ha!!!! Sounds absolutely horrid!!! jhope you get a ton of rest tonight hun!!! Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Ttc really thinking of u Hun must be so scary!!!!
Congratulations Jenna Lynn 
Sorry u Ladies fed up of waiting hope your not all too uncomfortable!!!
Charlie that's fab news!
Krystal glad u doing so well!!
Sorry if missed anyone!!!
No colic for us not sure what it is that's making him so upset breaks my heart when he cries so much


----------



## Mal

well nothing exciting happened today but managed to get alot done with my yard that really needed some TLC even though I did more supervising as i had a friend helping lol. 

Have had a few contractions and a few BH but nothing consitant yet. My MIL dog was acting weird towards me not like bad weird but clingy weird and wouldnt even listen to MIL BF haha which is funny cause he always listens. He would not leave my side.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Geez Krystal, how horrible! I'm glad you were able to get rid of that horrible doctor! Can you sit down and relax properly, or does that hurt? I'm really terrified of having to be cut, I'm so sorry to hear about the bad experience!


----------



## BattyNora

Krystal, Natalie - nice to hear from you. I hope you all continue to settle in nicely and heal!!!!

TTC D - I know you won't see this, but thinking of you and the twins. 37 weeks is awesome for them and glad they caught this all early for you and the babs! Can't wait to see pics. 

Charlie - you popped yet?!? :-D

Just had midwife. Biggest waste of time. Was in there for a grand total of seven minutes, my midwife asked if babs was moving then left the room, so the student took three attempts to do my bp (and even then snuck a look at my notes to check), then felt babs but didn't say how far she was engaged or anything, midwife came back and didn't even ask so nothing written in my notes.....then said 'see you in two weeks'. So I next see here when I'm a week over and have no idea if that will mean a sweep or anything. And I'm all for students getting hands on...but she didn't even stay in the room to check...my appointment was her toilet break!


----------



## TaNasha

Just back from the dr and I am in tears. Baby already weighs 4.5kg and they dontw ant to do anything in regards to induction or a sweep. I only got an appointment for in 2 weeks time when we will "discuss"induction. I am so depreessed and ive just gotten into bed and feel like crying all day. Not only am i going to have to push out a monster baby, but it looks like I am still going to have to wait 2 weeks, and that means that DH will have to go back to work again, so I will have to take care of a newborn all by myself.

I am so fed up. I just want this to end. it took us long to get pregnant, and then the 1st tri was just so much stress with all the bleeding, and then the cleft, and now the freaking huge baby that doesnt want to come out, I am just feeling so sorry for myself.

Sorry for the moan ladies, I just need to cry and then tomorrow I will be fine again.


----------



## TaNasha

oh yes 4.5kg is 9 pounds!


----------



## marie_wills

TaNasha said:


> oh yes 4.5kg is 9 pounds!

I've just seen my midwife, she said baby's at least 8lbs probably bigger. I'm due on 29th and she's scheduled to come round to do a sweep on that day, I think it's really unfair yours arnt offering you the same, not that I'm looking forward to the sweep but I think you should at least be offered one on your due date.


----------



## BattyNora

That's awful - whereabouts are you. I didn't think most places let you go past +14 before induction, and you'll only be three days from that at your next appointment...surely they need more time to book you in?


----------



## Mal

awww 9lbs is a big baby but they cane be off on measurements.. I just dont understand why they wouldnt be concerned with the size and you trying to deliver. rubbish 



Well no new updates for me. woke up to horrible cramping pains and sat on toilet for 30 min thinking i had to poo eventually did but my body just couldnt help but push when it was cramping. so ready for my next dr appt already I wanna know if I have progressed since last week guhhh lol 


Hope everyone is doing oka


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty- I"m sorry you didn't have a very good appointment, sometimes I feel like there is no reason to even go to the appointments... I mean you wait forever to be seen for like 5 minutes and they are always so busy that I very rarely feel like I am a priority!

TaNasha- I'm sorry to hear they won't give you a sweep or talk about induction or anything. I guess the only hope is that their measurements are wrong. However, having a big baby has its benefits- my first was 9.4 and he just didn't seem as fragile as most newborns, and they say that bigger babies sleep better too.


----------



## BattyNora

If it makes you feel ANY better as well...they do say bigger babies can actually be "easier" to give birth to if you stay upright because the extra pressure on the cervix/aid of gravity!


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks TTC, that makes me feel better! 

I have an appointment with my midwife tomorrow but they dont do any internals unless you are in labour, so I doubt tomorrow will bring anything new.

Baby is also still not engaged, so I still have a long wait i quess.

I am also hoping the scan is out, but she has had the same growth pattern for the last 7 weeks, so I highly doubt it. And I am guessing 5 scans in the alst few weeks cant all be wrong.

Batty I am in the Netherlands, and here they are very very pro natural, i think they even let some women go up till 43 weeks!


----------



## TaNasha

BattyNora said:


> If it makes you feel ANY better as well...they do say bigger babies can actually be "easier" to give birth to if you stay upright because the extra pressure on the cervix/aid of gravity!

I heard this too! hope its true! 

But then again surely with such a big baby there is no way I will be able to escape without a huge tear/cut???


----------



## BattyNora

Honestly, I think our bodies are far more adaptable than I've ever given it credit for. Your body will tell what size your baby is and release the amount of relaxin it thinks will help prevent a big tear. I know people so tear but not everyone and not everyone who has a bigger baby.

Plus...as someone said these are guestimates x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Anyone else REALLY grumpy??? I can't stop screaming at DH about the dumbest things (like he forgot to put the dog's Frisbee away last night and I saw it in the yard this morning). He's been so good about it, but every time I see him I want to yell at him, I feel horrible afterward but its like I can't control myself!


----------



## natalie85

Dare I meant to say I never had a clear out!!! 
Aww batty and tanasha I am so sorry u both had horrid appointments!!! So close to the end now though ladies hang in there!!! I know it's awful remember. I moaned on here like 3 times a day!!!! Lol 

I got my stitches out today!! Healing really well hardly any bruising etc! My little man had had a better night last night and so far day today!! Dh was amazing he did the first part of nightshift and let me sleep for 4 hours!! He was then so exhausted himself so I took over fed and changed and had cuddles with little man then he slept for 3hours and so did I!!! :D 
I experienced something new today, we had dh sister and husband over today and they held lo and they had him for ages it felt like hours my stomach and heart ached for him I wanted him back I could have cried and grabbed him back it was so hard I was getting frustrated as he needed his nappy done and kept saying I need to do his nappy but dh was like oh no he is fine for now u can leave it :(


----------



## natalie85

Aww by the way tanasha 9lbs, well it's not the biggest weight if they were worried about u not being capable of giving birth they would have said something I am sure! Try not to worry! They can get weights wrong!! They did with me!! They virtually had the lb's and oz's wrong way round!!! I would be scared of tearing, is that what happened with krystal? (I don't know all the medical terms lol) my friend had a small baby and still had a tear so I don't think it's the size of baby it's more if baby comes out fast maybe and your skin hasn't quite stretched enough?


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I tore with my son and he was 7lb 2oz. He turned just as he came out (causing me to tear), showed his "goods" and and promptly urinated in the face of the midwife! I needed a few stitches and it was sore for a couple of days or so but I really did forget about it when I held him. It was just the BMs that caused me problems as I was so sore.

Pip x


----------



## DaretoDream

@Batty- i would be so mad!!! and why 2 weeks?! that's ridiculous! aren't you going every week now? And yeah students are ok (with some things) but they need a teacher there with them!!! they will never learn! Sheesh. Your appt sounds like such a waste of YOUR time!!!!!

@TaNasha- oh hun... i wish there was something i could say to make it better. I know that when they tell you the lbs that they also say give or take like 1.25 lbs. So MAYBE baby is only like 8 and they are just off. They can't give you an exact amount- but i know what you are feeling. If they told me that- i'd feel the same way you do. BUT remember- they also told poor krystal her baby would be big because of the gestational diabetes- and he was only about 7 lbs something. So there is still hope- and please, try not to stress too much ok? I'll be thinking of you and praying for you and hoping that everything is better than what they are telling you. I swear they love trying to scare the crap out of us, while telling us not to stress. :hugs: You know i was told my mws didn't do internals either- and then found out they did. THEN last week they did a sweep without me asking. I am glad the Netherlands are so pro-natural- (would love that more around here) but SOMETIMES not everyone can be the same! And obviously if you are concerned- i would bring it up tomorrow at your appt. And no matter what the baby weighs you can always have a huge tear or cut! I weighed 6 lbs and my mom said she had a HORRIBLE tear- i won't describe to you what she saw (they used the mirrors for delivery then) and well she saw the tear before they stitched it... *shudder*


@ttc- YES i have been very very grumpy. VERY grumpy. Especially towards DH and the animals- i just don't want to deal with anyone or anything right now! want peace and quiet, and to be left alone!


@Natalie- thanks hun! i feel so... well blocked right now!!! And i think i'm going to be the same as you love with the wanting my baby back. I am already dreading anyone holding her for long- and she's not even out yet!!!! 



AFM- i had crazy dreams last night. And at least 3 of them i actually had my baby girl. One of them i was apparently really stupid and forgot i had to feed her. Like, she would cry and i would change her, and then put her back to sleep and then realized 'ohhh no i'm supposed to feed her!!!'. Another one i dreamed DH missed the birth because no one called him to tell him i was in labor- and the other one my mother was saying that her eyes were SO blue they looked violet. Weird.

She has been insanely kicking today- i've had bad cramps and she feels like she is REALLY low again. 

I can't believe i have to wait until FRIDAY for my next appt. :( i want to ask if i progressed but am kind of scared- because after the sweep (that i didn't ask for or want) that was done at the last appt- i was in a ton of pain for 2 days after. So i will ask them NOT to do that this time. I just want to know how close i am! it's driving me crazy. :( I feel insane.


----------



## DaretoDream

question ladies- anyone experience a sharp pain down low near cervix? I have been getting this a lot today.


----------



## natalie85

Dare I think that's baby moving down or hitting a nerve my midwife said.....
I warn u it's horrid really is they must of only had him 15mins or so but felt like forever!!! ESP when they were other side of room to me :( hated it and I think we got more of it tomorrow at least :(


----------



## Mal

I have had nothing, no more signs BH have kicked down a notch UGH I dont like this start up and stop stuff lol.


----------



## natalie85

Oh dare I meant to say try getting some cereal bars that have lots of fibre in for when in hospital! My friend said to me to also try things like senna (natural laxative) to keep things moving and not getting blocked!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Hey I've been lurking but not much time to actually reply! 

Tanasha they told me 8lb 5 oz a week before he was born which meant he was gaining over 9 oz per week from the last u/s so his birth weight should have been 8lbs 14 oz.... He was 7lbs 10 oz & normal! (still swear test was a fluke and I didn't have the diabetes!!) don't let them worry you! Their heads are squishy and bones move to accomodate and regardless of weight they generally still
have similar average head sizes .... It's the shoulders being disproportionately heavy like you see in GD that worries them but if your baby is just big then she will be proportionatly long and so it won't matter! Once the head is out the body usually almost squirt out! :) don't worry! 

And I was cut not a tear! The dr was trying to rush the delivery bc in the us they give you 24 max from when your water breaks to have the baby or they csection you for fear of infection. I almost had him out before they called her for the delivery ... Evil witch had no business cutting me but I couldn't stop and argue or she would have forced a csection. >:-( 

I am very sore. I can sit sometimes
it hurts though. I don't take the pain killers though bc they cause constipation & that's the last thing I need with the cut there! They gave me stool softeners to take twice a day & I eat a Ton of fruit & avoid too much cheese etc a& I've been ok so far with my BM's ... Not comfortable but manageable.... Ready for it to be healed up though!! It sucks bad! I'm still scared she sewed me too much and sex won't be comfortable or doable ...and that makes me upset ... I must be part man bc I miss sex so much already, I've even dreamed about it lol and it's only been 6 days! I don't know how I'll make it 6 weeks or more! :( right after delivery when I was moved to the regular room my epidural wore off and the pain from the cut was horrible & I had to pee & that made it worse & I was crying and I got back in bed and told Jeremy in front of everyone (I was still a bit loopy) that we weren't having anymore kids & we weren't having sex ever again! He laughed and said "ok if that's what you want" then he said "but i know that's a lie because you have too much fun" ... All said in front of both our parents .. I covered my head with the covers I was so embarrassed but they were all laughing ... The nurses were ESP amused haha 

Well time to Change baby and catch some zzz's while I can! Good luck to all of you and hang in there on the waiting! I'm still cheering for you all to pop!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies! Sorry not really had time to get on - which is weird cause you think having all this 'spare' time I'd be on loads! 

Natalie - yay for the stitches being out! :) You seem a lot happier than when you first came on here! Did you say they said it wasn't colic? Did they check for acid reflux?? I know how you feel about missing your bubba when he's not actually with you - when he was first born I encouraged people to take him but now he's older it has actually become harder :dohh: Especially, cause I have no idea what time they put him to bed, what they feed him, whether they remember to do his teeth and I miss him crawling over for a cuddle etc etc - I know MIL is really good with children! But it gets worse :haha: What have the in-laws been like for you?

Batty - I'd def complain! (although it is every 2 weeks in the UK, so that's about right) but, she should have been in with the student midwife - and did she ask for your consent? When I was in labour they had the student midwife and they asked me if I minded (the 'real' midwife did double check EVERYTHING she did) and she was in the room supervising at all times. You have the right to the best care possible and so does your little girl and I really wouldn't stand for this. If anything went wrong or your blood pressure was not done properly or any other of the stuff they check was not done correctly - which it was - then they could be missing anything! Plus, she should have gone through your birth plan by 36 weeks! That's absolutely disgusting she's not discussed anything with you! And it shouldn't be up to you to bring up in your appointment to discuss birth plans or what to do in labour, it's their duty to discuss it with you. Please please please complain because even if nothing goes wrong with you and your baby that's not to say she won't miss something seriously important with someone else! 

Tanasha - Like the other ladies have said it's a guess - plus they're right when they say you're less likely ot tear with a bigger baby and it's easier to push them out apparently! But, if you're that worried about size you can request an induction - it's within your rights and I'm surprised they'll let you go over if they think it's going to be a 'big' baby! There are a lot of women on here who were told they were having 'big' babies and went on to have 'normal' sized ones :)

Krystal - :haha: I understand your urge to want to have sex already.... that's how I ended up pregnant again! I can't believe she cut you or the fact the US will only let you go 24 hours, whereas you get an extra day in the UK! It's actually really interesting how different countries have different procedures! :) She should have left you to tear naturally but am impressed at how you told her you hated her! :haha:! Maybe Batty should do that to her midwife :D And they couldnt have forced a c-section on you could they?? That's so mean if they can but I thought you'd have to sign consent forms etc??

Dare - sounds like your dreams are telling you you're starting to worry about looking after a baby and giving birth etc! Do you feel nervous? I'm soooo surprised you haven't had her yet - especially when they said how well you were doing!

Afm - had a bad night last night, I had Stephen most of the day and we went for dinner with MIL and Steve's boss which was fine. Apart from I'm fed up of all the pressure he's putting on my cervix. I can't walk properly cause his head is so low it fricking hurts! I'm just waiting for him to send that one signal to get things started but it feels like he's enjoying me being in so much pain with the on off contractions, the constant period pain, the lower back ache and the pressure!! grrr Then I didn't get a chance to say good bye properly cause he was asleep :( I'll probs get to see him again at the weekend but I feel so lost cause I've cleaned EVERYTHING, and now I've got nothign to do and it makes it worse cause I'm now thinking more 'when is he gonna come' which is the one thing you don't wanna do at this stage :haha: However, after some of your lovely comments on FB I have woken up a lot happier and just gotta get on with it :) We're all pretty much in the same boat on here which does make it a lot easier knowing you have people to talk too :) (apart from you lucky ladies who have popped already ;) ) 

Anyways, enough of the moaning!! What's everyone's plans for today??


----------



## eandc123

Hi all. 
I'm joining a little late. 
I'm Emma and my OH is Craig, we are waiting for our yellow bump which is due 12 August 2011 :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh :hi: Emma :)


----------



## eandc123

Lol, hi Charlie Keys. Fancy seeing you here :)


----------



## BattyNora

I've just found out hubby has been suspended from work and more than likely is going to be fired tomorrow. I can't believe the timing....I'm so angry.


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> I've just found out hubby has been suspended from work and more than likely is going to be fired tomorrow. I can't believe the timing....I'm so angry.

oh my gosh!!! are u ok? thats awful can they do that? do they have good reason? so not good timing!!! hope u ok hun xx:hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

aww Batty thats terrible! Did they say why? Shouldnt e get a warning 1st?


----------



## DaretoDream

@Krystal- thank you for explaining better!!! They always get weights wrong. They told my friend her baby was 5 lbs and he came out at 10. :/ now THAT is some seriously wrong info. That was also 8 years ago.

@Charlie- me too hun. I started to get very anxious last night- more about just waiting i think and having to be in the hospital and having to push the little thing out. But i'm so mad at the mws for giving me such false hope too. They act like they know everything and then the next week they were like 'oh well who knows!' and shrugged. Then don't tell me i'll 'definitely have her by the end of july'!!! If you don't know! :( i'm actually not worried about taking care of her- looking forward to it. I think i am more worried about the delivery but not realizing it yet? Like, subconsciously i'm worried- but it's only coming out in dreams- because when i'm awake and moving around i'm not worried at all. I don't even think about that part. just the when is it going to happen part. I am so sorry you are being teased and nothing is progressing. I hear you about the pain- but i don't think i'm having it as bad as you are yet. You seem to be moving along just fine! I bet you'll be next!!!!!! 

@eandc123 :wave: Hello!!! 


@batty- WHAT?! that's horrible!!! what happened!?



AFM- nothing really new going on here. just, the low down pain and i THINK i may have dropped more? My belly hangs out below my shirt now :blush: so i HAVE to keep the belly bump thing on the pants up at all times when i'm outside because no one needs to see that!!! I just don't remember it hanging out quiet so much! Think i lost a lot more plug through the night and this am though.


----------



## Mal

well only thing I have noticed today is my belly is lower lol and It feels like baby is lower. Im going swimming today so hope that will help get things moving.


----------



## xsarahbellax

BattyNora said:


> I've just found out hubby has been suspended from work and more than likely is going to be fired tomorrow. I can't believe the timing....I'm so angry.

Spooky, the exact same happened to my hubby just over a week ago. He resigned rather than be fired. Shocking timing. The paternity package there was great & now we're quite frankly screwed!! :-(


----------



## DaretoDream

Sarahbelle! how have you been?? how are you feeling hun? I'm so sorry about your husband. :(


----------



## natalie85

Sarahbelle sorry to hear about your husband as well :( it's awful that this is happening to u ladies at already such a stressful time in your lives I really feel for u ladies!!!! :hugs: to u both!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I agree with Natalie! Hugs and prayers to you both!


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks ladies - he's no angels and he hates his job but it's just awful timing. He's had prior warnings for various things that always coincide with when he has time off. This time he was off ill last Monday (didn't get out of bed) and on Thursday told he had a disciplinary for refusing to run a machine. He refused because he isn't trained on it. Today he had the meeting where they claim he is trained even though he has never acknoledged that he is. He was given his "final, final warning". The idiot then answered a couple of of colleagues when they asked about it, was called back upstairs and suspended for the "manner in which he discussed the disciplinary" and sent home. He's in tomorrow for a meeting, but I don't think he'll be there long. I'm angry at him because he's so much better than that - a lot of the things they've said about him has been complete bullcrap, but this is something they can get him on. 

It's all just sneeky timing. He was told in March he was getting a payrise after learning a load of different machines and then was told two days later that he wouldn't be getting it until "after august"....now this a week before he would possible be taking paternity leave.....ugh, he's such an idiot; they've been itching to get him out for 18 months and he's given it to them on a platter. 

Sorry....ranting at you otherwise I'll be ranting at him and that's going to do none of us any good at the moment. 

Sarahbella - so sorry to hear that, it's horrendous timing isn't it...not what you need. What are you going to do?


----------



## DaretoDream

oh batty how horrid! You know my dh would probably react the same way yours did. It's like come on boys we need you to stay with it for the money! What horrible timing. I'm on my ell so I ant respond much better- but I'm so sorry and hoping his meeting tomorrow will go better than you think.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww sorry ladies this is happening/happened to you! 

It couldn't be worse timing but fx'd it all works itself out quickly! I can't imagine the stress this is putting you under :( Keep positive!


----------



## natalie85

batty i dont know if its worth it but surely they should have training records where he HAS to sign to say he has completed the training? if so he could have a case there for unfair dismissal! also i know it may not be the most fantastic job and a bit of a journey but i heard sainsburys in watford (north watford) by asda was low on delivery drivers, ok may not be an amazing job but it pays ok etc and if u need to get something sorted asap maybe worth a look, if u go on sainsburys website and go to the carears bit etc may just tide u over till he can find something better xxx

oh and feel freee to rant on here!! u need to get your feelings out and i agree saying that to him right now is not gonna get u anywhere!!! xx


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks ladies, there is still hope tomorrow but it's definately highlighted he needs to get a better/more secure job, especially now. We'll see what happens - and whatever does, we'll have to cope and I'm sure one way we will! We're still in a very fortunate situation and I need to remember that! 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does anyone know how TTC got on having her twins?? :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi everyone
Last few days have been a real blur!

Our little boys arrive at 14:24 on the 27/07/11 via cesarean section. Joshua Daniel Head born first weighing 6lb 4oz. And 47cm in length. And his brother born seconds later Callum Mitchell Head 5lb 11oz.

Been an oh so emotional time! I have been in tears every couple of hours since birth. First night was the worst.. I was just so nausea from tge spinal! They are in special care at the moment but their feeding is really improving already. I just wish i could get up abd do things as i want to but im so sore that everything is a real effort! They are the most beautiful little things I have ever seen!

Natalie- when did you start to feel better after your section? My tummy is so sensitive and achey!

Sorry of I've missed any births etc. Will catch up when I get a chance to look back!

Xox


----------



## natalie85

awww ttc congratulations!!!!!
to be honest i am still sore!!! i found that later on in the day i needed a shower and was actually left to do it myself (& my bag!!! :haha: ) getting in and out of the bath was tough, next day was easier, i found i felt a lot more able once the had taken drips and bag off me! i would say each day u do feel a lot more able but its so easy to overdo it!! i did today now im paying for it!!! i've also found last 2-3 days appertite has gone im not sure if thats to do with section or not!!
also make sure u got big pants!!!! because little ones hurt the wound!! are they giving u pain killers regularly? oh and keep moving your legs about to get circulation going quicker u do that quicker u can walk about!!!!!! trying to think of anything else... oh when they take your bag off they got me to do samples, they want to see good amount of urine so drink loads or they put it back in u! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww TTC - congrats on your little boys :) They're really good weights for twins! :) 

Hope you feel better soon!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Congrats TTC - what brilliant weights too! Hope you recover nicely. 

Paul just got back from the meeting - he was fired. Joys.


----------



## eandc123

BattyNora said:


> Congrats TTC - what brilliant weights too! Hope you recover nicely.
> 
> Paul just got back from the meeting - he was fired. Joys.

Hi Batty, that's crap!

I've been reading over your story and my OH is going through the same thing at his work. I've had to tell him to STFU and keep his head down and we'll sort something when he has took the paternity leave off him.

Sorry to hear it's turned out bad today. TBH it sounds like they might even work for the same company. Doesn't happen to begin with 'M' does it?


Congrats TTC!! What lovely healthy weights :thumbup:


----------



## jaydalee

Announcing arrival of My son;

Onyx Danny Tamiti
26 July @ 12.33AM
7.12 lb - 3.5 kg
40 + 2 weeks

After waters ruptured on Sunday morning (DD) at 2AM, i had gushes until I delivered 46 very long hours later after being induced,Daddy delivered LO,guided by MIL as MW, So awesome, he was my rock, he said "he caught baby" as i delivered on my knees on the bed, holding the rails. He counted down my times and even knew what types of labour I was in, established labour etc..... He called it out. So proud.

My son is gorgeous, i am so happy, arrived home yesterday from the aftercare unit stay. 

Full details to follow, still getting my head around it all. 

Anyone left that was due around the 24th like me?


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations Jaydalee and family :)


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations jaydalee!!!!!

Batty sorry to hear that!!! :( :hugs:

I stayed up all night with my little man he was so unsettled last night was so warm!!! Then I was worrying about him breathing too fast etc he is fine and a week old today!!! Can't believe how quick it's gone!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Jaydalee! :) and what a brave OH you have!! 

Batty - I'm so sorry :( Hope he finds something really soon and try not to get too stressed over it if you can! (easier said than done!)

Emma - has he done waht you told him to do?

Natalie - cannot believe how quick that's gone!! Is he sleeping in his moses basket or are you co-sleeping?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats TTC and Jaydalee!! I can't wait to see some pictures of all of these babies!!

I thought for sure I was in labor yesterday as I was getting regluar contractions, but they went away so I am sitting here feeling great, but totally miserable. My body has less than a week to go into labor or I'm stuck with another c-section... cmon baby!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hahaha krystal made me chuckle about looking down there! i looked down there the day after and nearly cried! and i refused to let chris look! and i still wont let him look its still recovering but the bleeding is dying down! ive passed a few clots too which are groooooooooooooooosssssss! they are like the size of a cookie (mmmmmmmmmm cookie) but in blood form!!!! 

Tanasha so sorry your having a bad time :( try every evicion process under the sun! try looking up pressure point massaging, ive heard it works! 

Hiii emma! welcome!!! didnt expect to get a newbie this late on hehe!! 

Arrrgh emma thats so poo about your OH!!!! worst timing in the world! hat off to you for seeming so calm about it, id be in a panic but as you say you are in a much better situ that many others out there!! 

AND more congrats to TTC and jaydalee!!!!!!!!! we are all poppingggggggggg!!!!! so exciting! 

Hayden is doing fab, he has put on so much weight! he is well over his birth weight now which the MW said is unusual for a BF baby!!! to be fair i do produce a silly amount of milk and he feeds every hour n half so im not surprised!! 

Oooh i have a fab app on my phone, its called Baby ESP (on android) so im not sure what it would be for i phone. bit its fab, you can log when he feeds, how long for, when he goes to sleep, when he wakes up, when you change his nappy, what boob you BF on so you know which one to do next time, when he bathed etc! i have found it sooooo useful to estimate when he will have next feed, how long ago i changed him and how long i think he will sleep for! definately recommend you finding a similar app!!!! xx


----------



## eandc123

Yeah he is doing what he is told. Only because he wants his paternity leave. We'll be looking for new jobs when bambino gets here. He wants to jump before he is pushed and i think they're watching him waiting for him to put a foot wrong somewhere. TBH They are a pack of barstools!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Girls... how can I stop him from hurting me when I walk! He's so low it's getting really really painful but I need to do stuff :( Any ideas??


----------



## SamiraNChris

:( have u tried paracetamol? useless answer but all i can think of hehe x


----------



## DaretoDream

@ttc dh- wooo hooo!!! congrats hun!!!!! So glad to hear you are getting better and the boys are well! you must be over the moon! and all the hormones and everything going on right now- no wonder you are crying! lol i'm sure i'll be the same. :) Just glad to hear you are well. :happydance:



@batty- OH NO!!!! are you serious! I'm so sorry!!!! :hugs: i hope he finds something really soon- will be praying for you both.


@jaydalee- congrats hun! that's great news!!!! 

@samira- that's great about how well bfing is going!!! :) glad to hear you are well! Looked for the app on my phone- i don't see that one. :(

@charlie- i'm in the same boat. I hurt so bad. :( I was told to lift the stomach up and carry it, by my mw. I think its a load of crap. it still hurts.


AFM- i have my mw appt at 230 today- hopefully will find out if anything changed. Lets hope i'm closer!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Another question can you have a 'slow' leak in your waters? cause I just went to the toilet and my knickers were a little bit wet and (sorry tmi) it didn't smell like wee at all - it smelt sort of I cant describe it really.... :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooh and Good luck at your appt Dare :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls. 

Well, as soon as hubby was suspended we kinda knew it wasn't going to turn out well, so I got straight online & emailed him links to about a zillion jobs to apply for. He was very lucky & got an interview for one of them within a week, and they offered it to him that day, yay! He starts 7 days before my due date, which obviously isn't ideal, but it's better than nothing. It means he won't be eligible for paternity leave, so will have to take a week annual leave (whereas in his old job he was getting two weeks paternity on full pay plus an addition week annual leave!) There's been a few weeks now where he's not earnt anything, and the new job is commission based so it'll be a tough few months while he learns the ropes... but it could be a lot worse.

What's your plan Batty?

I saw the midwife this week at the midwife led centre where I'd like to give birth & she gave me the thumbs up 

Baby is back-to-back, so hoping he'll turn, as I know it can lead to a longer more painful labour no thanks!!

Also, any ideas how this is possible:
My iron was 10.1 so I was taking 2 x Spatone sachets per day in orange juice. My iron went up to 10.7, but they said it was still a bit low, so prescribed an iron supplement called Pregaday. After two weeks of 2 x Spatone in orange juice plus one Pregaday tablet, my iron is STILL 10.7! I'm confused!! The doctor called to discuss it & I don't think she believed I was taking the tablets! I have to talk to her about it at my appointment next week. I'm definitely absorbing it though, as my poo is black (nice!) which it wasn't on the Spatone alone.

Xx


----------



## TaNasha

Just quickly popping in, i am being induced tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

@Sarabella- Wow, that's great your DH got a job so quickly, that must be a huge relief!
@Charlie- my waters never broke with my first, but I"ve heard you can have a slow leak, in fact I think its pretty common. And let me know if you find anything to help your pain down there because I am at my wit's end!
@Dare- how was your appointment? Mine was horrible, I left in tears because they basically said they won't do anything for me, and they'll see me Thursday for my scheduled c-section!
@Samira- that app sounds pretty cool- I won't be getting my iphone until the new one comes out, DH said its stupid to get one now when the new ones should be coming out any day, which is really annoying because I just want one for all the cool baby apps and contractions timers and things. Oh, and I'm glad BF'ing is going well- I produced a ton with DS #1 too, he was a chunky monkey!!!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Hi ladies, I've been MIA while my bum-bum heals and its been difficult sitting at the computer for any extended period of time, but today I'm feeling great. Still a bit achy from stitches and hemorrhoids (lovely, eh? lol), but finally back on my feet and moving around more comfortably.

I'm exclusively breast feeding lil' Lexi and she has been keeping me up every two to three hours as well. :coffee: She's latching on perfectly now and my milk is coming in nicely. 

I know I promised this so here's a link to my birth story:

Alexis Skye's natural drug-free birth (pic included)

I'll have to go back and browse the rest of this thread as I cant wait to catch up on how the rest of you ladies are doing.
C'mon August babies!!! :baby::hugs:


----------



## BattyNora

Jaydalee - Congratulation!

Jenna Lynn - I can't believe they left you after four hours of pushing! That sounds mental to me! Almost like because you refused pain-meds as usual they decided to leave you to it! Mental! Glad BF is going well. 

Samira - Hayden is a super cutie and glad to hear he's putting on weight. Sounds like a right, old booby monster! 

Tanasha - how comes your getting induced?? 

TTC - How comes you'll be up for a C-Section in a week, would they not induce first and then see?

Sarahbella - Glad it all sounds alright with your hubby. It won't be ideal to start with but sounds like it's far better than the place he was in! 

Thank you for your words as well ladies - trying not to freak out. Thinking I want babs here NOW though, feel like I need to have her in my arms right now.


----------



## Mal

hey guys, looks like everyone is doing great besides those of us ready to see our babies. :) 

I had a good day yesterday, went to the lake and went swimming then went out to eat. TODAY I have slept n slept n slept my body is so sore lol i guess from swimming. I have absolutely NO appetite. But no signs of anything anymore it just seems I was being teased last week


----------



## natalie85

charlie to be honest he seems to settle best in his car seat or bouncer so letting him sleep in those!! really need to get his cot made up getting irritated that its not done yet dh keeps saying oh i will do it today and then before we know it its time for one of us to go to bed lol!!!! oh no idea on how to ease the pains :-S other than ike samira said take some paracetamol! oh and doesnt bouncing on a ball help? if dont have one try the bed lol!!!!

TTC num 2 sorry baby teasing u!! hopefully your body is gearing up ready for the big day!!!

dare good luck at your appointment today! hope u get some goood news! 

Samira thats awesome that Hayden has gained weight etc!! i cant find that app on my phone!! 

tanasha good luck for tomorrow!!!!

awww batty i know that feeling!!! baby will be here soon!! must be hard not to freak out!!! 

jennalynn congratualtions!! will read your birth story shortly!!! 

sorry if ive missed anything/anyone i started writing this hours ago and never get a chance to sit here and finish as little man is so unsettled at the min!!! :(


----------



## DaretoDream

@ttc- WHAT they are already scheduling you so soon for your C-section? that's ridiculous!!! why aren't they doing like inducing first?! I am so sorry it was so horrible!!! i'm so so so sorry. :nope:


Went to my appt today- was told i was dilated to 2cm now- and she said i'm 80 % effaced. WTF? Last week the other mw told me i was 90%. I asked- and said - she just told me last week i was 90 how can i go backwards? And she said 'oh well she wrote 80'. So i guess that overrides what i was told? Getting sick of people not believing me after i tell them what the others have told me. 

So she told me that since we are at 40 weeks- if she's not here at 42 weeks i have to be induced. But i'm not even officially 40 weeks yet. Why do they have to do things like this to make us so nervous? So i just said yeah ok. And next week at 41 weeks they want me to do the stress test. i don't feel like doing anymore freaking tests and i think it's ridiculous and unnecessary. Anyone else had to do this before? I don't feel like paying for anymore stupid tests! 

So i'm feeling a bit frustrated right now.


----------



## natalie85

awww dare sorry u had such an awful appointment!!! i would do a serious complain about the level of care u have recieved and how much u have been messed about now!! its awful way they have treated u even worse as u have to pay for it all!!! so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm so tired and probably just over reacting... i just would've thought they would've talked about inducing when i was ACTUALLY overdue, which isn't until my next appt next friday. I just resent feeling like i have to get it out or else. Because my original due date is the 7th- and she is measuring closer to THAT date. Which would technically make NEXT weekend 40 weeks. giving me that extra week. I asked her about that too- and she said 'well... yeah... there is some wiggle room but...' and i just don't get it. If the baby is measuring that she's really 39 weeks this coming sunday rather than the 40- what is the rush?


----------



## natalie85

i dont think u are over reacting!! i would be fuming!! it seems majority of your appointments they mess u about and u come away from them feeling confused and upset and that isnt right hun!!! i mean its meant to be an exciting time, your body is obviously getting ready to meet your baby!!! the only time u should be getting frustrated is because u are so excited to meet your baby that you just want them here already not because your docs and midwifes keep telling u different things!!! grrr makes me mad.... let me at them!!!!! :)


----------



## Mal

well even though today has been uneventful... I feel very depressed today..no appetite and just want to cry. I dont know whats wrong with me :( Im so freaking lonely. I have not seen my OH since july 4th and was hoping he would be home this weekend but its not happening. Hoping that he gets to come home next weekend.


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks natalie. I wonder if I should even bother with the stupid stress test. I just am afraid to NOT do it- because if something is up I don't want it to be my fault something goes wrong. But honestly... I think it's stupid.


----------



## Mal

so my nice uneventful day has turned into a stress filled day... just walked outside and there is a huge freaking LIMB on my car still attached to the tree and I cant move the car as Im afraid the rest of the limb will fall. So now waiting on a friend and her OH to bring a chainsaw n help me... :( ugh


----------



## natalie85

dare i would do it simply because if something (god forbid it) did show up u would hate yourself for not getting it done and u dont want to live with that guilt etc!!! 
(im not 100% sure what the stress test is!?!) but i would still get it done! thats my opinion anyway xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie I think you are right. The test is like a half hour- they strap a monitor to see baby's heart rate- then they measure (by ultrasound) amnoitic fliud around baby. That's pretty much it. I just worry about how much $ this will cost us in the end. I also just want my baby :/


----------



## natalie85

Oh I see!!! Wow how do they measure the amniotic fluid is that by the scan? So u get to see baby each time u have a stress test?
I know money is such a worry at best if times! Be so worth it though! And would really make complaints about your level of care!! We british very good at moaning etc I would aim to get back some of your money!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I totally agree with everything Natalie has said Dare (Especially about us British knowing how to moan :rofl: ) nah in all seriousness I feel for you everytime you have an appt - being told one thing, then another and then getting your hopes up by saying things like 'oh we think baby will be here by then' etc. There is nothing worse than wanting so desperately to meet your baby and to be told a 'date' so to speak and then everything changes! Midwifes/Drs/Consultants need to keep their opinions to themselves and then deal with the facts!!! Dr said to me that she thought he'd be here by Tuesday latest - and I still have had no real signs apart from he's still engaged and still putting so much pressure on me and irregular contractions! All this causes unnecessary excitement :( 

Plus, why is it you don't want to be induced again? I'm not sure if you've mentioned it on here - if you have I'm so sorry I've forgotten your reasons :( and do the stress test - it may cost money but at the same time you get everything monitored! :) Gives you that little bit more extra reassurance - though FX'D she's arrived before then!!!!!

Mal - sorry about your car :( Couldn't live without mine so can completely understand why this is horrible for you!!

Afm... my friend came to visit me yesterday and she asked me when my next appt was - I was like oh I'll be 41+5 and she said that's awful! Apparently, that leaves NO time to get an induction booked/sweep done etc. I tried booking it for 40+4 but she was fully booked so I'm really confused now! Me and Steve are going to go into Watford General later and talk to reception because it's ridiculous! Especially as I heard the hospital/birthing centre don't induce any later than 41+5 :shrug: Plus, I do think it's disgusting to let a pregnant lady go 3 weeks without an appt!!! It's not the hospital's fault - it's my surgerys! So hopefully I'll get a date they won't let me go past later!! :D 

And, I'm taking a long drive today - I'm going to pick Stephen up :D :D :D (unless anything happens in the next few hours!) They all keep going on how they'll bring him to me, but completely fed up of sitting in and not doing anything... plus hoping to tempt fate ;) THOUGH, I'm dreading if anything happens tomorrow as it's a Sunday and unfortunately it's MILs, Steve's and everyone else who has volunteered to watch Stephen here until MIL arrives most busiest day at work!! Steve is hoping it really happens tomorrow so he gets Sunday off :haha: 

Anyone got anything planned today? :)


----------



## natalie85

Oh wow Charlie that's an awfully long time to go so near the end!! Hopefully watford can do something for u!! Let us know how u get on!! Hahaha I tried tempting fate so many times!! Hope works better for u!! How far have u got to go? 
Hmmm me I have furniture to build!! So proud of my little man he slept in his Moses basket for once!!!! Woohoo!!! Seems like such an achievement!!! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

I know it's ridiculous right? and to Colchester - so it's about 70 miles each way :D That's gotta tempt something :haha:

and yaaaaaaay Go Daniel! :D How long does he sleep for now?


----------



## natalie85

Wow!!! Take everything u need just incase!!!! Would laugh if it happened on the way!!! Is Steve going with u? 
He sleeps for 3 hours wakes up feeds has a nappy change is awake for a bit then sleeps again as long as he gets his feeds on time seems to be happy although wakes up again if still hungry so gonna up his intake!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yeah! I'm not driving on my own incase something does happen - I'd panic like mad! :haha: Yep my hospital bag's in the car... babyseat is going in, and I'm taking spare clothes incase my waters pop! :D What happens if I do go into labour there.... do I go to the nearest hospital or do I attempt to get back to Watford? 

ahh that's really good! Are you FF or BF? How's hubby getting on with a baby around? 

I always gave Stephen an extra ounce at about 11pm/12 and that did the trick hehe! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

urgh dare that sounds so frustrating! come on mini dare, get out of there quick!!!!!!!!!! 

urgh to not finding the app either! i know the app store on iphone have diff apps to the samsung android apps but i am more than sure there will be other apps that do the same thing! its fab you can get graphs n stuff after a full day is done on how many feeds he has had, nappy changes, how long he has slept etc! plus its great to know how long ago i fed him and changed him so i can estimate when he is next due! 

he has been awake for 3 hours (wekll just got him off to sleep) we had a fab sleep last night! i finally gave in and co-slept and we slept soooo much better! i would deffo recommend! i was scared that co sleeping would make him dependent on sleeping with me but ive done some research and apparently as they get older they will rather be in their cot......if this is true or not i dont know! time will tell! :S 

is anyone else co sleeping? 

Charlie today i am at the mo waiting for OH to get home from work, should be back at 1ish then we are gona go do a food shop and im gonna nip to next to get a new nuirsing bra! my boobies are too big for my bras now and i need to get measured again! get my new monsters out infront of an old lady with a measuring tape yay! 

Also need to find some good wind treatment for hayden, anyone got any recommendations? he gets trapped farts a lot, after a massage on his tummy and back he lets out some biiiiiiiig farts (which i love hehe) but if i dont do that he seems like he is uncomfortable so i want to get soemting for him! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

charlie as for hospital it totally depends! if your waters break and you have no contractions, go back home! if your contracting go to the nearest hospital! 

if you dont have contractions your probs have a few hours (or more!) before contractions start! my waters broke at 10 pm and contractions started 2 hours later but according to the MW this was quick! when i called my mat unit to tell them my waters had broke they were like ahh ok go to bed and get some rest, and come in tomorrow morning if nothing happens!!! yea right! hehe! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

We co-slept with Stephen for the first week, then we co-slept from when he wanted his first morning bottle (which was usually 6am), we co-sleep now when we take naps together but when it came to putting him in his cot at around 5 months he had no problems being on his own! It's only been since he can get up and crawl around that we don't co-sleep when he wakes up anymore (apart from nap times!) but he very very rarely wakes up before 7am! :D I agree with you and recommend it too! :) 

:haha: at getting your massive baps out! ahh just imagine if you leaked a bit and all over her - sexxxxxxxxxxxy ;) lol

Oh and I recommend Infacol! :) Or there's gripe water, but we've always used infacol and it's worked wonders until he could regulate his own wind :) 


ooh I'm getting nervous I've had two bad period type pains in 25 mins (refuse to call them contractions now ;) ) it better not start up when driving!


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck Charlie!


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooh how exciting! imagine you get there and have to leave immediately hehe!


----------



## natalie85

I had a massive towel on seat in car on way to hosp glad I did as otherwise would have totally soaked the seat!!!! Erm I would be tempted to say see how u feel and where u are! I never thought I would get to Stoke and be so far along everything happened quickly after waters went! 
I am FFing him! He is amazing with him he is worries about when he goes back to work how he will deal with lack of sleep!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

@natalie- lol that is hilarious about you brits :) Well you also have the fun accent to go along with it- makes people listen. In my state we have a lot of really dumb sounding accents (myself included) and they tend to just kind of stare at me when i complain lol And yeah i guess i'll get to see baby again with the ultrasound but am scared that they'll tell me she's a he like they did to you!!!!! lol 

@Charlie- i don't want to be induced because i don't want an epidural- and the pain from being induced (they use pitocin here) is so bad- that it makes the contractions so close together you can't recover from one before the next one starts. It also usually makes ladies tear pretty badly because of everything moving and the chemical itself. My mother had been induced with me- she didn't know until AFTER they had given it to her - they were like 'oh we just gave you some pitocin' and my mom is one of those people that is like- pain isn't a thing to her you know? She said it hurt so bad- she couldn't stop screaming- she tore HORRIBLY - and they had to like shake her and say 'oh baby is out its ok now' and they didn't give her the epidural. Didn't even offer it. and i've known some ladies who have been induced and as long as you have the epi its ok but i'm terrified of needles- so i would have to overcome that too. And it's like 20% of women can have nerve damage from the epi- and then i've known a bunch to be paralyzed after the needle too- not forever but for like a month or two after baby- they couldn't walk and had to have a nurse living in the house with them- So really- it all comes down to total FEAR of all of it. That's why!!! Scared to death of Epi- then the stupid pitocin and the pain- i would have to be forced into it. And inducing also makes a higher risk for C-Sections too- and lordy i just want to have my baby naturally. :( Sorry if i sound like a loon, but i'm terrified of that path! Also i tend to have a nice streak of BAD LUCK where if someone says 'oh the really rare side affects of this could be this' i'm one of the rare people that get those damn side affects. It's probably just ridiculous that i have these fears but i can't help it. :( So glad you get to see stephen today!!! that's great! i hope you get to relax and enjoy the day!!! :)


@Samira- I have something called 'Gripe Water' - my cousin sent me 3 containers of the stuff- swears by it. She said you give like a dropper full at night and it helps with the gas? (also with colic) She said she was having trouble with her baby with gas at night and was suggested Gripe Water- so she got it- and said she can't imagine not having it. Just the bit at night and she sleeps all the way through. it's worth looking up! And we are not co-sleeping, baby will be staying in her nursery- (i might wind up in there on the floor due to not being able to leave her :dohh: ) am a big part of - don't let baby sleep in your room because they get too attached. My brother was in my mom's room a lot as a baby- and then she could never kick him out! He wound up sleeping on an air mattress on her floor until he was like 18 years old!!!!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Of course i understand that's worst case but seriously?! I was always the one that wasn't allowed in there. I would watch my mom take my brother into her room at night- and i would be tucked in and if i asked to come in i was told there wasn't enough room. I wasn't supposed to feel left out or anything though. Sheeesh. However, i would do it with like naps and stuff. Just not for nighttime. But that's just me!!! A lot of people love co-sleeping! (and i might wind up doing it anyway) As for the waters breaking thing too- here if it breaks we HAVE to go in right away and stay there. We have 24 hours to deliver baby or they do a c-section. :growlmad:



AFM- today is my father's birthday- going to be celebrating with them at their house. that'll be nice. Have a bit of a headache- not really hungry today, had to force down my banana which usually in the am i'm starving. Probably just my nerves from yesterdays appt. Sleep is getting worse and worse and i am up almost every hour to pee. And because of where baby is laying, she is making it harder to get pee out! it's like i know it's there and i have to like rock on the loo to get it out! i feel like a crazy in there. minor cramping on and off but nothing exciting. Very tired today. Just want to sleep without the fear of peeing my pants. lol. 

looking forward to swimming a bit in the pool today too- maybe that'll help move baby along? But it hasn't so far. I'm just sad. I will call on monday to schedule that test- get it over with. I will schedule for NEXT monday- at 41 weeks. Can't believe i'll be full term tomorrow. I can't wait to have control of my bladder again. I feel like a child trying to master the loo. waking up just in time to run to the bathroom at night. :( talked to DH about the inducing thing- and even though i am terrified, i told him that if its how we have to do it, it's how we have to. It's hard because my mother is very 'NO WAY we're not doing that' because she doesn't want me to go through what she went through- however, a sweep put her in labor 2 weeks before i was due. So MAYBE even though it was super painful last time i will ask to have a sweep done next appt. Better than the other kind of inducing right? Sorry this is so long, just kind of thinking out loud.


----------



## Mal

well hopefully today will be a better day, I am off to the lake with my friends and there kids. Maybe some swimming will get things going. After the drama that unfolded last night I will enjoy being away from my house. 


hope everyone has a good day


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, been off the computer for awhile as I have been so busy! I think I might be in labor!!! I've had consistent contractions for almost 4 hours now. THey're about 8 minutes apart now and not VERY painful, but they definately hurt worse than BH! I just called L&D and they want to see me in an hour. I'm trying to keep DH from climbing the walls... I really hope this isn't a false alarm!


----------



## DaretoDream

aww ttc i hope this is it for you!!! fx'd !!!!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

eeeeeeeeel TTC good luck!!! i hope this is it for you! i cant believe you can go in so soon! Thery told me to stay at home till they are 5 mins apart and a minute long! thankfully they were a minute long immediately and 5 mins apart within a couple hours! 

Dare - i guess as your hospitals are private as in not NHS you get a higher standard of care. In the UK they make us stay at home as long as poss! They even sent me home after going in and finding i was 3cm! she told me to go home have a bath and then come back and hopefully things will have progressed! so i screamed my way home, couldnt get in the bath, and then screamed at them down the phone that im in too much pain and went back haha! waste of time but at least it got an hour past! poor neighbours must of thought there was a murder going on! 

and my MW said to me "oh seeing as your labour was so good, maybe you can do a home birth next time"!!! you trying to keep me out the hospital lady hehehe! 

My god i dont miss the peeing every couple of hours one bit! its funny how quickly you forget about being pregs! i dont miss a single thing lol! well minus feelign him kick! xx


----------



## TaNasha

Good Luck TTC, hope this is it for you!!

I went to the labour ward to be induced this morning but my cervix is still completely closed :-( so they gave me some gel and told me to go home and come back Monday. 

I really hope it will work and that I can be induced on Monday! Time seems to really be dragging by untill then!

I am 99% sure I lost my plug today though, so Im assuming thats some good news?


----------



## marie_wills

TaNasha said:


> Good Luck TTC, hope this is it for you!!
> 
> I went to the labour ward to be induced this morning but my cervix is still completely closed :-( so they gave me some gel and told me to go home and come back Monday.
> 
> I really hope it will work and that I can be induced on Monday! Time seems to really be dragging by untill then!
> 
> I am 99% sure I lost my plug today though, so Im assuming thats some good news?

I had the midwife round yesterday to do a sweep but she said my cervix was completely closed, but it has started to soften so she was unable to do the actual membrane sweep, she's coming back on Monday to try another sweep, if this one fails I'll be booked in for induction on 8th august because that's the earliest they'll do the induction, 40 + 10. 

How strange to have the cervix completely shut on due date, I would have thought things would be well on theyre way by now. Good Luck for Monday :)


----------



## BattyNora

Sorry to run in and now look at anyone else's post but I just had a bit of pink blood when I wiped....is this okay? I've been thinking I've been 'leaking' today and like there's a bubble between my legs but there seems to be nothing. I feel stupid not knowing whether this is ok or not....


----------



## natalie85

Batty sounds like start of your plug going!!!! That's how mine started call l&d see what they say!!! Good luck fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## natalie85

Ttc good luck!!!

Tanasha happy due date sorry no sweep :( and cervix closed


----------



## natalie85

Sorry read that wrong hope the gel works for u!!


----------



## natalie85

Batty just thought did it have a bit of mucus to it?


----------



## natalie85

Marie sorry u are still closed to :(


----------



## BattyNora

natalie85 said:


> Batty just thought did it have a bit of mucus to it?

No, that's why I didn't think it was plug.


----------



## natalie85

Is it like spotting? When I went in with the spotting I got told off for not calling straight away any blood u should call!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

Anyone have any knowledge/ideas on a constipated baby? 
I think he is constipated, hasn't been for poo in at least 12hours was really straining last night!! I gave him some water at 3am ish and did light rub on his tummy, doesn't feel particularly hard which is a big sign of constipation I thinks? Also tried moving legs as if riding a bike!?! I don't know when/if should call docs??Any advice would be fab!!! Thank u!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

i don't think there's anything you can do - what formula are you using? I know SMA is a biggie for giving them constipation :( All I got told was to wait it out and put vaseline around his bum to help ease it out more! (nice hey!!)

Batty - Did you call L&D?


----------



## natalie85

He is on aptimil, he isn't so screamy today but still hasn't been?! Vaseline? Really that doesn't sound pleasant!!??


----------



## CharlieKeys

yeah you can get it in the baby section, all you do is rub it around their bum hole and apparently it causes less discomfort when it comes to them doing a poo! and it stops them from getting small cuts around there too! It's not nice seeing them like that though but it did help a lot with him until we changed milk.


----------



## marie_wills

natalie85 said:


> Marie sorry u are still closed to :(

Thanks :) it's not ideal but he must be comfy in there :) another attempt at sweep tomorrow, lucky me.


----------



## natalie85

Charlie he did a huge poo!!!!!! All by himself!!!! So happy!!! :D even better cos dh got that nappy!!!!! :D

Good luck for your sweep Marie! They say if Its gonna work can take 48 hours for me it was more like 56!! Go for walks after swear that helped me!!! Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

@natalie- sorry hun i have no advice!! I have no idea on this one. But i would ring the dr and ask about it. If there is anything you can do.

@charlie- what is SMA formula? 



Hi ladies i'm the official 40 weeks today. No sign of baby. My appetite has decreased some- not really hungry at all. But still very thirsty all the time. Very tired. Very very very tired. 

But that's pretty much it.


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

Batty any news?

Dare happy due date! Now fingers crossed you dont to wait too long anymore. The days seem to go by extemely slow now, so hope yours go better!

Marie good luck with the sweep! 

Natalie hows your gorgeous boy doing? and how are the nights?

I am going back in for an induction tomorrow morning. I really hope this time it will actually happen. I was so depressed Saturday, it was like giving birth was just within my reach and then it got pulled away! I know its only been 2 days since then, but its felt like a month! And if they dont do anything tomorrow I am going to go inmto a deep depression! This baby needs to come NOW! I am sooooo done and over being pregnant. So please ladies, say a little prayer for me tonight?


----------



## natalie85

Happy due date dare!!!! When is your next appointment? Hope things happen for u soon!!! Saw your pic on Facebook u look like u have dropped more!!! 

Tanasha good luck tomorrow walk lots after sweep!!! And bounce on ball if u have one!!! 
He has good nights and bad nights I am really hoping tonight he will sleep in his cot!! 

We gave him his 1st bath this afternoon, decided he needs a chair as he wasn't comfortable with us holding him and was so slippery!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - yaaaaaaaaaay :) Bet he feels better :haha: You should try bathing with him or get Daddy too until you're fully recovered! :) 

Tanasha - Good luck tomorrow!! :) :) 

Dare - SMA is just a formula brand, we started off using it but he was so constipated with it and the midwives we spoke to all said that the majority of babies struggle with constipation when using SMA. Not sure what the equivalent is in the US or if you have SMA Out there :shrug: Happy Due Date - though I know you would rather she be here now!! 

Afm - been in tears most of the day, I was so happy last night that I got Stephen back but today I've been in agony and not the agony I want! My pelvis hurts so much that when I walked downstairs to the car to get the stairgate, I was in tears and I can't walk/move/turn around in bed etc. It feels like his head is rubbing against my pubic bone that it feels like this massive burning sensation. :( And, I feel bad cause I've not been able to pick him up or anything because it's that painful, keep trying to just get through it for his sake but it's so hard :'( How's everyone else feeling? Oh and it sucks too that at this point in my pregnancy with Stephen I was in labour!


----------



## DaretoDream

hey ladies thinking of all of you just read on here what's up- praying for all of you and sending good wishes- will try to respnd better later when not on cell phone!!!! But thinking of you all :)


----------



## TaNasha

aww Charlie that sounds tough! Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## natalie85

Awww Charlie hugs!!! Surely that must mean u are fully engaged and ready to go?? If u haven't managed to get a appointment quicker than 2weeks?? Time why don't u get an emergency appointment tomorrow at docs or try get into l&d and get them to check u out? I never had that pain cos he never fully engaged!! 
We gave him a bath today actually!!! I think I posted about it on last page I can't remember :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah I saw cause you said about getting a seat :) It's hard isn't it - especially when you're on your own and you have just one hand behind them! Did he like it or was he like woaaah mummy what are you doing to me? If he is constipated you might find the bath helps him too! :) 

and you think it's cause he's fully engaged? I never had this before but omg it's horrible! I'm tempted to see the Dr cause it's not just me that's suffering - Stephen is now as well and it's not fair on him to see his mummy crying or in pain like that! Especially as Steve can't get off work either :( I'm more bothered about Stephen than myself iykwim!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that I had my beautiful baby boy, Jack Foster, last night. I was able to have a VBAC and am soooo happy that I avoided another c-section. He was 9lb 6oz and 21 inches long, so a big baby, but I had no trouble delivering him, I did have to have an episiotomy but it doesn't hurt as badly as I thought it would. Good luck to everyone still waiting, I'll be watching carefully!


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations TTC!!! He was a big boy but nice and healthy and that's all that matters :) x


----------



## CharlieKeys

awww congrats TTC!!! :) :) And that's a good weight and length!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats ttc! That's awesome!!!! 

I've been out of town and just on my phone but lurking and reading up and keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers! :)


----------



## Mal

awww hope everyone is doing oka. 

I had a great time at the lake yesterday and did lots of swimming but nothing happening yet lol. Im due in 16 days YAY! today has consisted of mowing yard. Ugh I got 3 to do. Mine, the empty rental next door and my MIL yard cause her SO is lazy as hell. just in for a break to cool off as it is freaking hot outside and downloading some more music to listen to while im mowing. 

Have my 38 week appt tomorrow, and as much as I dont want to be induced if I am 2cm they said I have the option I am going to talk to them about it. MY OH is suppose to be coming home this weekend either sat or sun and only be home for a week. SO as much as I dont want to ... If its an option Im going to be induced at 39 weeks. I just dont want to be alone when I have this baby and I NEED my OH there. Sooo its a small sacrifice to have him there and our family together for a little bit before he has to leave for work again. BUUT of course this is ONLY if I am 2cm tomorow


----------



## natalie85

TTC CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! so happy for you!!!!! :D

Charlie at first he liked it but cos we had to hold him and he was all slippery thats when he didnt like it!!! 
and we have put him in is cot after his last feed and he is actually sleeping in it!!!! we've got these blocks u put under the legs to tilt it and fingers crossed its actually working!! he has his next feed within the hour so really really hoping he will settle back in it after!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc!!!!! Congrats!!!!! That's wonderful news hun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

congrats TTC! You have given me hope that I can also push out a 9 lber!

I am going to the hospital now, I really hope today the induction can go through! So ladies, please send some positive vibes towards my uncooperative cervix!


----------



## Mal

fingers crossed for you tanasha! 

So its 230am and I just successfully painted my toenails. YAY lol had a harder time trying to paint my right hand then anything lol Dr. appt in the morning hope all goes well.


----------



## TaNasha

I am back home, she could get a fingertip in so things are looking good, they wanted to start me with the pitocin (?) but the freakin whole labour ward was full and everyone decided to have their babies today! But I am going back tomorrow and they said I will have my baby before Wednesday!!!!


----------



## natalie85

tanasha thats fab news!!!! so happy for u!!! i sooooo reccomend now making sure u have everything working ready for when u get home!!! dont do what i did come home hadnt tested anything, the sterilser didnt work, the bottles leaked, monitor and room temp wasnt set up etc!!! 
so happy for u!!!


----------



## TaNasha

today is going to be such a loooooooooooong day! It feels quite unreal though, I cant even imagine this baby coming out!


----------



## natalie85

Tanasha go for a long walk have some lunch have a long bath, do bit of tidying make sure home already for baby have an early night!!! That's my thoughts on how to pass the day! :0)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with Natalie - just do everything you can to keep busy and to help baby push on your cervix so tomorrow it's even more favourable! And test all your baby stuff out! :) I really should get the steriliser ready now I'm thinking about it but this baby looks like he's not coming out any time soon :haha: I bet she comes out at less than 9lbs! Keep seeing people have growth scans and they have a weight and they're all coming out a lot less! 

Anyone fancy going to the hospital for me today? I gotta go in to complain about not being able to see my midwife until 41+5 - meaning I miss out on sweeps and I haven't got an induction date etc! grrrr! :D I could call but I can't find the right number :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Great news TaNasha, good luck finding something to pass the time! Charlie- I can't believe they won't see you until that late, I'll keep my fingers crossed you'll go into labor on your own before then!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie what number do u need?


----------



## DaretoDream

@tanasha- woo hoo hun so excited for you!!!! great news!!! Jealous! And you will do just fine pushing out a 9lber. You're going to do great. :)

@Charlie- i'd so go for you! i'm kind of grumpy today- i'll take care of it! lol

AFM- i've scheduled our non-stress test for next monday. They will do monitoring to make sure the placenta is working correctly- and then i will have an ultrasound to see if amniotic fluid is at a good level for baby too. they told me to eat a well balanced meal 30-60 minutes before appt- incase they have to induce me while i'm there. yikes. really hoping she comes on her own. And i'm really mad at you girls all popping and leaving me here on my own!!! sheesh! Come on baby !


----------



## Mal

Your not on your own dare, me n charlie are still here. Well had my appt today and I have made no progress still 1cm and 50% effaced UGH. kinda depressing as I was homing to try n plan for OH next week oh well. I have been a little crampy since thye checked me and baby has been pretty active. I have a growth scan next monday if she is not out by then.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay for some progress tanasha!!! I'm sure you'll do fine and like they said I'd be surprised if she actually weighed 9 lbs! They are wrong a lot! Silas should have been 20 inches and 8 lbs 13 oz or more the day I delivered & he was 21.5 inches and 7 lbs 10 oz! ... Not even close on either measurement! Don't worry! 

Ahh Charlie how frustrating!!! I'd go with you! I hope something gets done or you go into labor soon! I think Henry is going to have to sit on the naughty step when he is born for being naughty & taking his time & causing you so much pain! Mischevious little boy! 

Dare, your going to have to run up and down the stairs and get this baby out!!! Haha she is being a little mischevious too getting your hopes up then settling in for a long stay! ... I had non stress test's every week since 33 weeks, even had one scheduled for the day he was born! It's nothing ... Kinda cool listening to them move and hearing the heartbeat but other than that it's boring! You just lay there and they strap the contraction monitor an heartbeat monitor to you & give you a button to push when you feel movement & they just check to make sure that the babys heartbeat goes up when it's moving which indicates it's getting enough oxygen... They like to see 2 increases of 15 bpm for 15 seconds in a 20 min period ... If baby is sleeping they will give u a cold drink or use a buzzer to wake her.... As long as everything is ok the scan is just a nice chance to get another peak at your lo all squished up inside you & this far along you can see hair and stuff even though clear pics of babys face are nearly impossible bc they are so squished! :) maybe you'll have her before then but if not the non stress is nothing except an extra step to ensure the placenta is still healthy! :) 

I am so excited about all the new babies! Can't wait to see your little boys Ttc & ttc diho! 
I'm ready for everyone else to pop! I thought I'd be the one still waiting to pop right now! 

Afm- we went out of town to stay with Dh's brother & sil & celebrate our nieces first birthday (our due date was her bday :) ..) ...it was fun but very hectic running from
place to place & DH & I both were exhausted! I had to pump quite a bit bc DH's family is super nice and loving but sort of ignorant when it comes to breastfeeding and it makes them uncomfortable ...& although I would tell them where they could stick it or just bf with my coverup anyways... Out of respect for DH I just pumped to make things easier. It's messed us up a little bc now the baby wants to over feed a bit & has spit up a couple times & it made me sad bc I missed him & feeding him, he was passed
about so much between grandmas and aunts and great grandmas and great aunts and cousins :) it was hard to share him but we are very blessed to have so many who love and care for us :) 

I swear he gets cuter every day! He is so sweet :) I couldn't ask for a better baby! He's a little spoiled but I don't care I enjoy our co-sleeping etc even though I was 200% against it before he was born! It's really helped our bf-ing go smoothly! I absolutely adore him! We have our second pediatric visit tomorrow, I'm eager to see how much weight he has gained! He's been eating like a piglet! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I guess I'd speak to reception so that one... have all the other numbers but no number for that! Didn't go today anyways cause Stephen was playing up and I thought there's no way I can walk with him up a hill! :haha: 

Dare - yep mal's right - we're still here! And batty! It's just rude all the others popping and leaving us behind ;) Hope the stress test shows you don't need to be induced either! I know how much you're against it :)

Krystal - Looks like you're adjusting really well to motherhood! :) I do love how you're always so positive about everything!!

Mal - that's still good progress for a first baby!


----------



## samzi

not updated here but i had my little girl on the 24th july


----------



## Mal

congrats. 


oka so super bitch has come outta the closet... I dont know whats wrong with me today but I have a very very short fuse. I hate my MIL's BF and told her he is NOT to come to my house anymore. Well she is driving OHs truck becaues I cant drive a stick n she has done something to it, so I said oka well i will come there and fix it cause I fixed it last time..OH no she wants her BF to come down there with her which I am driving. I said I DONT WANT him touching my OH truck... well I need the car. OKa I can bring it to you no I want bill. UMM I dont want that rude, disrespectful, loser at my house! SO why do people not listen to me! Seriously. 


SO I hung up on her, told her i was taking a nap and told her to never send him to my house again and he is NOT to touch my OH's Truck.


----------



## natalie85

Charlie if it's reception just call Watford general it's automated answerphone and it'll ask u what dept u want so say maternity ward 
01923 244 366


----------



## DaretoDream

@krystal- i did tons of laundry today and ran around town to try to get things moving. Also ate some pizza and made it SUPER spicy with extra crushed red peppers. :) Hope that maybe gets her thinking about moving. Doubt it but worth the shot right! And thanks hun, you made me feel a lot better about the testing. I just don't feel like doing it!!! And that was so nice of you for doing that for the family- i'm sure they loved being able to bond and feed him!!! :)


@Samzi- Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good I hope it works & she vacates!!! ;) ... Yea testing is pretty boring but it's really good for indicating the Health of the placenta = lifeline for the baby.... Placenta problems cause a lot of late term losses so it's really a good thing & if they said they needed to induce after that you would really want them to even if your normally against it for the safety and health of baby girl! It's one of those things where babys life is on the line ... Hopefully & generally that's not the case so the testing seems tedious .... But to be one of the moms who would have lost a baby had it not been for the testing alerting them to a problem, or the many moms who have lost a baby late term & never knew there was a problem ... It will make you grateful for tedious annoying test when all you want is your baby to hurry up already! Haha :)


----------



## TaNasha

morning ladies, on our way to the labour ward! I am so nervous and sooooo scared about pooping during labour!

and then I am so nervous about meeting our little girl, and seeing the cleft. 

wish me luck and hopefully the rest will also be popping soon!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck tanasha!!! Thinking about you today & when you're in labour last thing you think about is pooing yourself :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Good luck tanasha!!! Will be thinking of u today!!!! I heard something interesting about pooing during labour, if baby eats some (yuk!!!) on way out it's meant to give them stronger immunity!!! My friend got told that from a midwife!! Can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous baby!!! Xxx

Charlie how are u feeling today?? Xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay tanasha!!! Fx-Ed for you!!! ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

@taNasha- good luck hun! thinking of you and praying for you and i know you are going to do just fine. And pooping, seriously- you are pushing a baby out! No one is going to talk about the poop! But lol i have that same fear. Well actually i just told DH- 'i'm probably going to poop during labor, JUST to let you know.' he made a sad face but i don't think he'll honestly care. We'll probably laugh about it later! So don't worry about that! lol. Lots of women do it- nothing to be ashamed of! 


AFM- no sign of baby. :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Went to the hospital and complained today - they were all really annoyed at my surgery and said my midwife would give me a call to arrange an appt. So got one today! Saw her and he's still engaged, gotta deal with the pain and I won't get a sweep as my midwife thinks they're useless?! But I do have my induction date - 17th august if he doesn't arrive before then! She also said have lots of sex and pineapple! Cause being this big and in this heat where you're sweating like a pig just makes you want sex a lot :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Aw dare sorry no signs of baby!
Well done Charlie!! Least now u have a date to work to eh! 
As for me we have our little man all registered now! I've just had a massive clot come away!?! Forgotten to take painkillers gonna take them now as bloody in laws have annoyed me got a massive headache now they have decided they feel left out cos they haven't been over to see him well what the ******** do u expect when u go off on holiday for a week????? Sorry just really irritated!!!! So now I don't have a relaxing evening I now have to clean up (I don't like people over when place is a mess and they judge on that!!) just so annoyed :(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone!! Congrats Samzi!
@Dare- I keep hoping to see you've had your baby when I get on here, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!
@Mal- I think its a good sign that you are super bitchy- I spent two days wanting to kill everyone, then I went into labor!!!
@Charlie-glad you finally have a date, its nice to know that you can't go past that date!!
@Tanasha- I'll be thinking about you, good luck!
@Natalie- I wouldn't bother cleaning, especially for inlaws, ha ha!!
@Krystal- So good to hear everything is going well for you, I was always against co-sleeping before having my first, but once you learn how to sleep and BF at the same time there is no way I wouldn't co-sleep!
AFM- I thought things would be very hectic around here, but baby Jack spends all day either sleeping or eating and DH took the week off work so he's been playing with DS #1. We both keep saying we're bored, ha ha!


----------



## DaretoDream

@charlie- so proud of you hun getting done what you needed too!!!! Wonder if I'll have my baby before then lol! Feel like I'll be pregnant forever!!!!!

@natalie- ur inlaws annoy the crap outta me. Seriously! They sound so horrid! You know poor dh invited his parents to come see the nursery (too cute) and they called one time- we couldn't do that day and then never since. That was like 3 weeks ago. Feel bad for him. MIL doesn't come here at all- which I don't mind but feel bad for DH. 

@ttc! Bored! Me too! Lol. But at least your lo is here! Glad everything is going so well!!!!!

anyone heard from mum2miller lately? Wonder how she's getting on??


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad u got a date Charlie even though I hope u pop before then! 

Dare she has posted a few pics on fb recently bc it was amelias due date and she's 5 wks I think!? 

Natalie sorry about the inlaws ! :( mine haven't been over for fear of bothering us even though we've invited them! 

How's samira? Haven't heard much from
her unless I've just overlooked it! 

Ttc lucky you for your hubby being off! I wish mine had more time off! Glad things are going well! 

Afm we had our pediatric visit this morning...he gained a whole pound in a week, which puts him back up & 3 oz over his birth weight! dr said I had super milk lol and 3/4" in head circumference! He was doing great in every area! It's a little sad how fast he's growing though! :( I want him to be little for a while! :) 

Things here were boring til last night when DH got sick ... He's been in bed all day and night and this morning we found out his brother, Sil, & mom were all sick too so we've equated it to the fish restaurant we ate at on Sunday afternoon. I was fine & his dad is fine, until this evening. I had had a lingering headache but now I have a tummy ache and I'm sick at my stomach too! Jut hoping I don't get the throwing up part since I have to care for and nurse the baby! Pray for us that we shake this sickness soon & that it's food poisoning not a virus bc I don't Want the baby to get it!


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal oh no!!!! I'm so sorry you are all so sick!!!! Praying for you all tonight!!! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Mal

today has not been so bad, spent most of it with a friend to keep my mind off things. Cause I woke up in a bitch mood. Still kinda in a bitchy mood just trying to be nice.


----------



## natalie85

ttc num2, i got told to go outside yest after my rant on here and calm down then by time i came back in DH had cleaned everywhere up!! :(

Dare i know!!! its awful isnt it!!! they are such a nightmare i mean really she moaned to everyone that she felt left out?? well i am sorry first day at home was sunday which was midwife coming over and us being a bit like woah!!!! theres a baby here!!!! then mon just trying to get ourselves sorted out etc tuesday, DH dad pops over with keys for us to keep an eye on their house and to lend us his lawnmower... was nothing stopping her then, then that eve they go away for a week!!! so excuse me for going over on due date and u not seeing him before u go on holiday my fault or problem... errr no!!!! 
sorry didnt mean to rant there so much!! like u i feel bad for DH, you think they would be excited for their sons and want to offer support! is your dh youngest child or anything? 
thanks Krystal!! aww yours maybe waiting for u to feel bit more settled in and so not too overwhelmed with visitors etc!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - hope you feel better soon (& the rest of the family!!) it's not easy being I'll and looking after a baby :( I think Silas should be ok though as he'll still have his immunity to things and your milk gives him extra protection! And yay for putting a lb on in a week!! Someone enjoys his food :D

Dare - how you feeling? Any signs yet? I hope you're telling her to stop being so comfy in there and leave! and I'm sorry your in-laws are so rubbish too :( 

Natalie - I wanna actually smack her! She just sounds like she's throwing all her toys out of the pram and playing the victim! You can't predict when your baby is born so it's her own fault for going away so soon after his DD! One thing to think is what goes around comes around so she'll get what's coming to her eventually! 

It was sooooo hot here last night!! I literally woke up dripping everytime i had to turn and even my hair was soaked - yuck!!!! Apparently, it's supposed to cool down today but I'm still sweating like mad! I said to OH I dunno what's worse being pregnant in this heat or giving birth in it. He then just had to remind me I'll have done both soon :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

charlie i honestly dont know how i didnt!!!!! Dh didnt understand why i got so annoyed when he told me!!! even though he stood there and said oh i know its not our fault cos they been on holiday but think of it this way they will pop over tonight then thats it for a while! made me laugh they had to say he doesnt take on any of their sides looks and looks like me! (so many people that have seen him say he is the spitting image of me!?!) they said that through gritted teath :haha:
oh jeeez wasnt it hot last night!!! think our thermometer hit 28 well thats what i saw before i went to bed!! i woke up and was also sweaty :( yuk!!!! fingres crossed for a good storm today eh!!!


----------



## natalie85

Here's a question I remember someone on here saying that they had previously had a section prior to this pregnancy, I've got a hard lump above the scar on right side, is this normal? Also been feeling bit dodgy like diarreah and sicky generally got sore tummy?? Not sure if I should call docs or not??


----------



## DaretoDream

@natalie -- Ha he's the oldest !!! of 5! But there already is a granddaughter- she was born in 09 so she'll be two this year. AND- his family is very religious- the baby was conceived before their daughter was married, and they rushed the wedding a month before baby was born... and the guy is a total jerk! he's actually in jail right now!!! DH was upset because we were the first couple to get married, and really responsible about everything- and SHE had the first child. He resents it quite a bit. And they hardly even see their own kid because of how much she now has to work with him in jail. It's terrible. So here comes the child who should've been first, the actual planned baby- and she gets shit. I think they want a boy now. And they are kind of acting 'overly excited' when i see them- like, obviously fake. Well MIL is anyway. It's disgusting and makes me mad. And i can't help on the c-section bit, but can't hurt to call and ask right! Just to be safe! Not everyone heals the same, so you should call! Hope you feel better :) 

@Charlie- Oh gross i was the same way last night- sweating like crazy! DH has all the covers on and i'm like naked and no covers like a whale, and up every 5 minutes to pee. i hate it. Nothing really new to show signs. :( Hope it cools off a bit where you are hun! :hugs:


AFM- can't decide what to do today- think i will go to moms although can't swim because it's due to thunderstorm ALL day. My nurse in the birthing class told us sometimes big storms can throw a women who's close to labor right over the edge!!! fx'd!!!


----------



## Mal

Well Im doing good, in a good mood today :) Glad of that I was tired of listening to my own bitchy self lol. I believe I have started loosing my mucus plug it was a big blog of clearish white snot looking stuff and it was really sticky not like normal dishcarge. so if it is YAYYYY me. I was planning on going to the lake to swim but looks like storms are moving in. Ugh I hate storms I just had a tree fall the other day and it didnt even storm. 

But on the bright side my OH should be coming home this weekend for a WHOLE week YAY! 

we are all so close yet seems like forever away


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- I had a section with my first pregnancy and I never had any lumps, I would be concerned that you have a lump combined with not feeling well- could very well be an infection... I would give them a call and let them know your symptoms, if you catch an infection early that can usually kill it with antibiotics, you really wouldn't want it to get bad! Good luck!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with ttc Natalie - just call up even if it's for reassurance! The runs etc might be because of the heat but it's better to be safe than sorry :) 

Dare - even though they're acting like this the only two people that will matter to her are you and your hubby!! She'll get everything she needs from you both! Though I do get why he's upset that you're both settled and have a nice life yet, the one who screwed up (hope that doesn't sound too mean?) gets the attention! Unfortunately, that seems to be the case nowadays :( 

Mal - bet you're excited about having the hubby back!! Enjoy some time with just you two before Lily arrives! :)

Afm - still HOT!!!! it said on the iPhone it was supposed to storm but nothin yet!!! Henry seems even LOWER and everytime he hits my cervix it makes my whole left side feel all tingly :shrug: and it does feel likes he's about to just "fall" out! Trying pineapple now to see if that works but had one pineapple ice lolly and felt sick haha!!


----------



## Mal

YES charlie I am so redy for him to be home :) it wont be for long but the time will be worth it. Just hope lily decides to come whil he is home. :)


----------



## natalie85

thank you!! i decided to make an appointment at docs tomorrow! just incase is infected in there!! was quite shocked when i felt it lol!! im gonna make a list of how i been feeling so i dont forget anything when i see doc tomorrow!!!
Dare i swear his mum only got excited when she heard itwas a boy!!! grrr makes me mad!! how can u act like that??? as long as baby is happy and healthy thats all that matters right?!!
Charlie i know this heat is horrid right!! how is stephen coping with it? i feel for you being preg in this heat!!! oh wow u really feel like he could drop out? thats gotta be a good sign right!?! i was really hoping for a storm!!!! it says tomorrow afernoon heavy rain but nothing about a storm :(


----------



## DaretoDream

CharlieKeys said:


> Dare - even though they're acting like this the only two people that will matter to her are you and your hubby!! She'll get everything she needs from you both! Though I do get why he's upset that you're both settled and have a nice life yet, the one who screwed up (hope that doesn't sound too mean?) gets the attention! Unfortunately, that seems to be the case nowadays :(
> 
> Afm - still HOT!!!! it said on the iPhone it was supposed to storm but nothin yet!!! Henry seems even LOWER and everytime he hits my cervix it makes my whole left side feel all tingly :shrug: and it does feel likes he's about to just "fall" out! Trying pineapple now to see if that works but had one pineapple ice lolly and felt sick haha!!

No no love doesn't sound too mean. Actually it's hitting the nail on the head- i mean the girl has to work TONS of hours to make up for it- and the grandparents had the baby more than the mother. It's so bad, that when she is there at her parents house with baby- the child runs to her grandma for EVERYTHING. And it's more like her mother is a baby sitter, than the other way around. :( 

Hope it does start storming soon! it's done it all day here and it's great! nice and cool finally!



natalie85 said:


> thank you!! i decided to make an appointment at docs tomorrow! just incase is infected in there!! was quite shocked when i felt it lol!! im gonna make a list of how i been feeling so i dont forget anything when i see doc tomorrow!!!
> Dare i swear his mum only got excited when she heard itwas a boy!!! grrr makes me mad!! how can u act like that??? as long as baby is happy and healthy thats all that matters right?!!

What is wrong with people??? I just don't get it. Hope your appt goes well- keep us posted!!!!



-afm- 
nothing new really. stomach feeling a bit off- which is weird. Hoping a good sign. I pretty much have to force myself to eat. Just want to sleep all the time. I'm just exhausted. 

I want to have this baby soon please thanks. Have to force myself to get down the pineapple i bought at the store today. Don't want to eat...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - he's not great with it :( he's pretty much stripped down to his nappy and I've never seen him drink so much water :haha: but it's affecting his naps cause even without any clothes or blankets on he's just a sweat monster!! How's daniel coping? 

And dare - see you're on the pineapple too!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Dare - I hope that baby makes the long-awaiting entrance soon for you. Hopefully by the time us UKers wake up! 

Hope your appointment goes well Natalie x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie I agree & I'm glad you got an appt! Better safe than sorry! 

Charlie I'm sorry the heat is so bad! I hope all the pressure is Henry getting ready to make his appearance! 

Dare, glad it's cooled off some there ... It's 100 with a heat index of 112 here all week! We've been getting afternoon storms but none this week! Thank God for good AC! (even though my power bill may be high!) ....sorry your feeling rough too! The day I went into labor & my water broke I ate an apple just fine & got hungry again then when I ate again I almost threw up ... & I had been nauseous & not eating much for a few days & exhausted ....like very exhausted ... So maybe that's a good sign ... & maybe the best thing you can do it rest! ...I worked so much hoping it would make things faster/easier (did NOT!...) then I had a week off & the last few days of it I did nothing but lie around & be exhausted then bam here he comes! ...hopefully miss priss will make her debut soon! And don't worry about the inlaws ... Like they said all she needs is you and her daddy,.. Anything else is extra but she will get all she needs from you two! ....it will be their loss if they miss out on her! 

Afm I am feeling much better at the moment ... Silas and I have layed in the bed all day napping around feedings ... I def feel much more rested I was so exhausted! I have managed to keep down fluids and crackers for a while and just had a bowl of chicken noodle soup to see how that goes! Silas has been soo good & he's been so comfy in my arms that we've gone several 3 hour sleeps without a feeding...he had been eating every 2 hours & I was pushing the feedings bc he needed to gain weight but he gained a whole pound this week!!!! So I've tried to back off a little and give him more freedom bc at that rate we will have a 60 lb 1 year old lol! The doctor said I must have super milk & could feed twins & I said don't let DH hear you say that! ... He'd faint! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

krystal- so glad you are feeling better! My goodness you poor kid! 

ate the pineapple- literally had to force it down. Stomach feels 'dodgy' as you other land ladies would call it :) I love that word.

stomach was off all day but within the last hour has become very dodgy. Just ick. The pineapple is sitting.... Interestingly. And charlie your pineapple pops sound so much better. Wish I had gotten those!! Next time. Sooooooooo tired.

really hope you are right krystal and that something is happening.


----------



## natalie85

Dare seriously have no idea whats wrong with these people!!! least we are not like them eh!!! sorry u are feeling rubbish :( hopefully a good sign!!

krystal glad u are feeling better!!! rest and fluids!!!

batty how are u? not seen u on here for a while!!!

charlie Daniel has been the same just in his nappy all day!! hate this heat!! his food intake has changed he is taking less but more often! i think tonight gonna be a long night!!!

i must admit i am slightly nervous about docs tomorrow i've gotta make a note of everything so i dont miss anything out and make sure they have all details! i have always worried about lumps etc!!


----------



## Mal

So my Bp has been elevated today, checked it 3 times in a 3 hour period started at 150/85 then was 146/83 then it was 150/85 again.I called n on call dr said I could come in if I wanted to, but it wasnt a big deal... umm dont see how its not a big deal ugh. Oh well just sitting here trying to relax.


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie- I know it's scary hopefully nothing to worry about!!! I know when we used to spay snimals at work- the cats were always very active afterwards- and sometimes would develop a small pocket of fluid that was like a lump- is it hard or soft??? Usually we just sent home some antibitoics and they were fine. I'm sure it's similar at least to that. Same area and all. Buuuuuuut I'm no dr!!! Just try not to worry ok? I know it's hard but try!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

wanted to add- that here they told us that you really aren't allowed to do anything for like 6 weeks after a C-Section- basically bed ridden. So if you have been moving around a lot you probably just irritated it a bit- probably superficial. What time is your appt? Will be thinking of you!!!!


----------



## natalie85

awww thanks dare!!! its pretty hard to touch! 
bed ridden? really!!! wow i couldnt imagine being stuck in bed for 6 weeks i know they say recovery takes 6 weeks but meh i cant sit around!!! hope i havent done anything!! my appointment is in 10 hours time! i hope they are not running late last time we were there she was an hour behind!!!! am trying not to worry believe it or not i have a bit of a phobia of doctors etc!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I understand you being scared. I have a bit of a phobia myself. But it's probably because of how pushy they are and how many times ivw seen them screw things up! But I'm sure you are just fine hun. :) will be praying for you!!!


----------



## natalie85

Thank u so much dare it's horrid isn't it I hate having to go there!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Natalie - Hayden has the same! im BF though but he has constant trapped wind! i think im going to take him to the docs today coz im pretty sure its colic. he is also sick after most feeds so i want to check this is all ok. 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek congrats TTC!!!!!! lovely ig healthy baby! and go you for saying it doenst hurt too much!!! i was in agony hehe! 

And natalie dont worry about clots! i had a few HUGE ones come out! i had a panic attack when the first one came i hooked it out n kept it incase MW wanted to see it when i called them going omg omg omg! but apparently its fine lol 

and krystal sorry i am here!!!! im so useless with time! trying to fit in looking after hayden and working from home is hell. I have no time at all! I have so much i want to do! i have my birth story to write still! ive got a million pics of hayden i want to sort out and put on FB and make a picture collage for the wall! 

and sorry to hear your sick too :( i feel awful to you! is LO ok? 

AFM - im shattered today! hayden did not want to sleep last night! he is so irratable at the mo, im more than sure he has colic! he is always straining and screaming and then lets out either a HUGE fart or poo later! its horrible seeing him in so much pain so we have the docs today at 12.50! 

Also yesterday he had his tongue tie snipped :( was so horrible!! im a bit annoyed at my HV! she said she didnt think he would need it and then when i took him to the clinic the woman there was like its a 50% tie and its really thick so it 100% needed cutting!!!! stupid HV! 

On top of that he has a constant gooey eye and ive been told to clean it with breast milk!!! and if it doesnt go in a week then he will need medicine for it!

I feel so bad as whenever he is awake most of the time he has a grizzle and a cry coz hes uncomfotable :( hopefully the docs will help today :( 

I also had a panic the other day too! was watching hayden and all of a sudden he stopped breathing for a few seconds then took a huge breath!!!! then was fine! obv called the MW in a scared mess and she said its completely normal! so i watch him all the time now and he does it quite a lot! its horrible!!!! every time i see it im glaring at his chest waiting for it to move again! 

On the plus side he is so much more alert when he is awake! eyes wide open and looking around everywhere! he seems to be growing a lot too, taking him to the weigh and play clinic at the childrens centre tomorrow to see how hes doing :) 

so whos in the baby club! only a few more of us to pop then we will have to make a new thread in there!!!! so emotional, all our pregnacies are nearly done! xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh also.........do you girls sing to ur babas if so what?? i dont know any songs and kno i should be singing to him!1 xx


----------



## natalie85

Samira good luck at docs! Is Hayden bringing up much milk they say up to 2 tablespoons is totally normal it's just possiting more than that they think reflux which is so common just not nice!! Reflux is more like clear stuff they bring up! 
And I don't sing for anyone poor little m
an won't have mummy singing happy birthdays lol!!!
Oh with gooey eye I been told cold boiled water and cotton wool!?!


----------



## natalie85

Oh I have found an app for iPhone like the one samira was saying about to track baby's feeds, nappies, sleeps etc it's what to expect baby tracker!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

oooh il see if i can find that one too! the one i had was a trial and now they want £3, ive found another one but its not as good! I wouldnt be without it now!! id never remember when i last changed / fed him other wise!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooh missed your post before! 

Oh phew im not the only one that hasnt sung! they have these groups called sing and rhyme at the childrens centre down the road but ive not gone yet! il go when hes a bit older so i can learn some nursery rhymes! x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh samira! You poor thing working From home already? I can't imagine! I barely have time to post here from my phone and all I do is keep house and take care of Silas who rarely fusses ATM! ...next week I'll start back cleaning and cooking for my parents & I hope it won't be too bad! 

I sing some church songs & babyish songs from Disney movies like the baby song from
prince of Egypt & there's a song in dumbo called "baby mine" it's like 4 stanzas, I always leave out the 3rd one and change it to baby Si, instead of baby mine lol .... DH swears the baby hates my singing bc I'm a terrible singer & he did spit up on me
when I sang to him once lol but I still sing to him some .... I don't think it matters what you sing ... You can google ideas but I think any calm or happy song even off the radio is fine- singing is singing they don't understand the words yet anyhow! ;) 

I have always had a phobia of doctors "white coat syndrome" they call it here bc my blood pressure goes way up but only bc I am the doctors. After my recent birth experience with my doctor I think it will be 10 times worse! I am praying this new doctor will be as nice and excellent as I've heard
he was! 

Samira I'm sorry Hayden isn't feeling well with the gas and such... You are breastfeeding right? Could it be something you are eating that he is sensitive to? Like gas causing foods like broccoli, beans, etc sometimes cause belly/gas problems for them or if you drink a lot of milk/dairy products he could be sensitive to the extra lactose or milk protiens ... Also things like onions, garlic, spices etc cause sensitivity & gas in some babies.... It always differs from child to child but you may want to see if there is anything in your diet that he may be sensitive to? Sometimes it takes a day or two for it to have effect so you have to think back over the past couple days ... Just an idea.. I've been told this a lot & avoid a lot of foods bc I don't want to make his belly hurt

we are all better now & lo is fine as far as I know, it was food poisoning :-/ which isn't usually contagious so we are hoping he stays ok! I feel like all we've done is sleep for 2 days around feedings and I'm still sleepy! *yawn* :) we are about to lay back down for a bit but I'm waiting to hear if DH made it to work... It's suppose to be really bad thunderstorms today, they haven't hit here at the house yet & im nervous being with the baby and having all the big trees about our house! I'm just hoping it didn't hit him too hard on the way to work (he has an hour drive) and doesn't hit here bad or at all! 

Dare you & Charlie still hanging in there?


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh yes Krystal - still hanging in there! The pineapple did set off a lot of cramps last night, but then fell asleep and they'd gone :( Doesn't help I keep getting the MIL reminding me she goes away in a few days so I need to have him before then :dohh: Just extra pressure :haha:

Glad you're feeling better too!! :) 

Samira- glad to see you on here  and Poor little Hayden he seems to be having a bad time of it at the moment :( Hopefully, they'll sort it out today but I've never heard of cleaning a gooey eye with BM! I got told the same as Natalie cool boiled water and a cotton bud/wool! Then again the HV told me and I really really don't trust anything they say as every one has their own opinion! 

Natalie - hope your appt goes ok!

Dare - how you feeling?

ooh and I sing to Stephen (but only when NO ONE is around) but he LOVES humpty dumpty, The wheels on the bus, row row row your boat etc... but they're the ones I've sung to him since he was little - and I do recommend the baby rhythm and rhyme classes :) You feel stupid at first but if you keep going you'll realise how much they love it!


----------



## natalie85

Finally back from docs basically gonna start of as treating it as infection so given me loads of strong antibiotics if they don't work or if I notice any changes I have to go back they did an internal as well and did a swab so yeah wasn't too bad!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- glad the appointment went well and hopefully you'll start to feel better once the antibiotics kick in!

Dare and Charlie- how's the pineapple coming? I hope it does something for one of you!

Samira- I sing to LO, but usually songs that my other son knows so we can sing to him together. I have a horrible singing voice so it probably doesn't sooth him at all! I remember being shocked at all of the uses of breastmilk- it can cure eye infections and if baby gets a scratch it can help make it heal faster, its really interesting, try googling it some time!

Same old here, just enjoying my little guy. My stitches are starting to bother me, I keep taking baths to soothe them.... any suggestions?


----------



## natalie85

I heard 2 15 min baths a day with tea tree oil and lavender seems to help! 
Thank u hopefully that will be it sorted :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad you got seen about Natalie! Hope you feel better and the antibiotics help! 

Glad your hanging in there Charlie... Henry will wait til she's gone to make his appearance if she puts pressure on you! ... She better not put pressure on you! ... He will get here when he's good and cooked and ready! Hopefully you and dare will hve quicker easier labors than some of us! 

Ttc you had an episiotomy right? Mine bothered me pretty bad for a week, I had to wear atretchy pants or cotton pants... I couldn't sit in blue jeans! I finally was able to wear them Tuesday. I took shallow baths with Epsom salt .. That helped bc salt helps heal ... Mine is feeling much better now I think my stitches are mostly dissolved .. Still scared to look...it itches some where it's healing but not bad ... Yours should get much better in the next few days just hang in there!


----------



## DaretoDream

SamiraNChris said:


> oh also.........do you girls sing to ur babas if so what?? i dont know any songs and kno i should be singing to him!1 xx

 You don't have to sing anything special! You can just hum and make up songs too you know? :) they just like the sing song voice and the attention. So sing, well, anything! And i agree with Krystal- working already?!!! whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!



Love_Krystal said:


> Dare you & Charlie still hanging in there?

Yeah i'm still here. pineapple did NOTHING for me. Ate spicy chips, tried to get dh to have :sex: and he didn't feel like it- had a horrible headache from fasting all day for blood work. So here i still am. Miserable. 

Glad you are all better!!!! That's great news!



CharlieKeys said:


> ooh yes Krystal - still hanging in there! The pineapple did set off a lot of cramps last night, but then fell asleep and they'd gone :( Doesn't help I keep getting the MIL reminding me she goes away in a few days so I need to have him before then :dohh: Just extra pressure :haha:
> 
> Dare - how you feeling?
> 
> ooh and I sing to Stephen (but only when NO ONE is around) but he LOVES humpty dumpty, The wheels on the bus, row row row your boat etc... but they're the ones I've sung to him since he was little - and I do recommend the baby rhythm and rhyme classes :) You feel stupid at first but if you keep going you'll realise how much they love it!

I'm doing alright charlie- just bummed out. Thought the pineapple was going to do something. Had the dodgy stomach last night- and then today seem alright again. I have lower back pain which i'm hoping is a sign of something. But not holding my breath. 



natalie85 said:


> Finally back from docs basically gonna start of as treating it as infection so given me loads of strong antibiotics if they don't work or if I notice any changes I have to go back they did an internal as well and did a swab so yeah wasn't too bad!!

wooo hooo! told you it was probably not too big of a deal!!! So glad you are ok! I would've freaked too but still- so happy for you hun!



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Dare and Charlie- how's the pineapple coming? I hope it does something for one of you!
> 
> Samira- I sing to LO, but usually songs that my other son knows so we can sing to him together. I have a horrible singing voice so it probably doesn't sooth him at all! I remember being shocked at all of the uses of breastmilk- it can cure eye infections and if baby gets a scratch it can help make it heal faster, its really interesting, try googling it some time!
> 
> Same old here, just enjoying my little guy. My stitches are starting to bother me, I keep taking baths to soothe them.... any suggestions?

psssh... pineapple did nothing!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

AFM- today i was thinking about using the tens unit on my back. I remember hearing you shouldn't use them before 37 weeks because it can cause you to go into labor. And since my back hurts and no one is massaging me- i was wondering if i should give it a shot? Anyone heard anything about this? Think i will ask the mw tomorrow.

My next appt is tomorrow at 2pm, and not looking forward to seeing them, and hearing more about inducing. Now it's not fun anymore- it's like battling against someone and i really don't want to do that. Fighting for what you believe in gets hard sometimes. 

Spending the day relaxing here at the house- probably going to sleep again. Just feel exhausted today. And totally bummed out.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Dare - I know it's hard cause you are overdue but try and enjoy the rest whilst you can....though I know how much you just want her in your arms now! Someone said try pumping as that can get labour going and I think as you're overdue it won't hurt to try? Got told this yesterday :)

I'm so mad... I try not to let things bother me but this is realyl starting to bug me. Basically, I can't stand how Steve and his manager act together. She constantly texts him or calls him - even on his DAYS OFF! Even though she is the actual boss so whatever she asks him to do she should be doing herself. He's constantly going into work on his days off to 'help out' and then when we all went out to dinner they were acting like they were teh couple and not me and him. It made me feel so sick watching them and when I bought it up into conversation with him, he told me I was imagining it. EXCUSE ME?! Stephen seems to like her more than me as he just seems to be crying all day when he's with me - as soon as he sees her, he gets all excited and starts laughing and making these happy noises?!?!?! Then Steve has just come in saying he has to go to Enfield to get something which will make him late home... oh and guess who's taking him! Urgggggggggh!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Awwww Charlie :hugs: that's horrid for u!!! I wish i could suggest something!!! Only thing I can think of is to sit him down and have a serious chat with him make sure he knows how much it's really upsetting u and make him understand that and not let him brush it off as u imagining things he needs to know how upset it's making u!!!!! Oh and when it's his day off take his phone off him lol or switch it off and hide under sofa say it must have fallen down there!! Then if u have a doorbell, take batteries out or summin if not get to the door first and say u are all busy!!!! Maybe even talk to her and say this carry on is not on!! Use your pregnancy hormones while u still can!!!!!!! 

Dare can they not try a sweep on u rather than inducing?? Sorry u are not feeling to happy!!! I can totally understand!!! I found I had to make myself as busy as poss just to stop driving myself mad!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Charlie - I agree with Nat, I think that's the best way to go about it - just talk to him. 

Samira...I sing "never smile at a crocodile", which she tends to wriggle to, but for settling when she's here I know I'll sing her "Hushabye Mountain" from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang..look it up, it's a gorgeous song!


----------



## DaretoDream

@natalie thanks hun- I'm afraid of a sweep though because last time they did it- I was in so much pain for 2 days. But might be worth another shot. Just afraid. It was awful.

@charlie- hun I am so sorry about what you are dealing with. That would really upset me as well. You and dh need to put down some ground rules - days off are days off. That's that. When you are home- you are home. No more running back and forth for another woman. I don't care who she is. Boss or not. Work stays at work and that's that. And he needs to establish that with her too. You are going to have two babies and need him when he's home to help you out. Not run around town for this boss of his. He needs to understand- because you are his wife. His family comes first. And even if he says you are being ridiculous (something a lot of men seem to say) it doesn't matter- because it's how you feel. He needs to repect you. :hugs: I hope you can talk to him and he will makes changes for you. After all- you are so important in his life. His love and the mother of his children. Pretty sure that is the best card you an have. I'd use it.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh Charlie that's awful! I'm sure your husband is thinking you are being irrational because he knows there is nothing going on, but its not about him! You need to let him know that its about your feelings being hurt! I'm sorry you have to put up with that stuff!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks everyone! I try not to let it bother me but it just seems to be all the time! Like tomorrow, Steve said she can take Stephen swimming so I get a break. But she wants to take him at like 5pm.... when he's tired and it's dinner time? Plus, because I got pregnant straight away and nothing fits I've not had a chance to take him myself yet! I wanna be the first one to take him. I know that sounds petty but I'll just panic as well cause I'm not in there with him so can't watch what's going on etc. 

Like I said I try to just ignore it, but it's pretty hard when it feels like it's thrown in my face all the time! Though, I do feel better ranting to you lot :) thank you :)


----------



## DaretoDream

hun I wouldn't let someone else take him for the first time either hun and you are not being ridiculous either. He shoudlnt be this involved with his boss- esp. Since it's another women. I believe that very strongly. Work is work; home is home. And I wouldn't let another women take my kid swimming.


----------



## natalie85

Dare it may be worth another try just so u can try avoid the induction? Just my thoughts!!!! :-S

Charlie I really do feel for u! Sounds like she must know and feel bad hence offering to take him but I think she mustn't have kids herself and doesn't realise that her offer is offensive to u! Maybe she is jealous of what u and steve have as well?? But please do have a chat with him Stephen and baby will pick up on way u feeling!!! And u know (majority of us) on here will always have time to listen to u have a rant and offer any advice we can!!! Big hugs to u must be scary for u!! Like I think ttc said if he says u are imagining it it's a good sign men are oblivious to things like that until we really make our feelings known!!! :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Oh it certainly does not sound petty that u want to take him on his first tine swimming!!! That's exactly how I would feel!!!!


----------



## Mal

charlie that would make me a heated mess if my OH was going off on his day off with his Female boss. You just need to talk to him. 




AFM, i lost a huge glob of mucus plug it was sooo groos. I just kept wiping and finally had to use the tissue to pull it out grooooss. I have been feeling off today.. I stayed in bed till 3pm I think my body is gearing itself up hopefully.... OH should be home saturday or sunday so i hope that baby is getting ready for him :)


----------



## DaretoDream

ladies- having strong cramping, lower back pain, hot flashes, stomach not right, tightening of stomach- baby feels to be twisting around rather than kicking.... Feel really gross.


----------



## Mal

ooooh dare I hope this is it for you! You and Charlie need to pop before I do lol :) 


Fingers crossed.


----------



## natalie85

Ooooo dare fingers crossed for u!!! Keep us updated really hope this Is it for u!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh Dare, I hope this is it for you.

I'm still waiting to pop too thank you very much!


----------



## natalie85

As for me I've had a bit more soreness where that lump is this evening! Not unbearable just a bit sore which is annoying! And my little man hasn't been for a number 2 today so he is unsettled must be sore for him gonna give him some water shortly he has really stinky farts at the min been making us giggle as sound like proper adult style ones!!!! :haha: he also sounds like gasping for air a bit after feeds which scares me a bit he has also been a bit sick when I checked on him in his bouncer just saw him sat in a puddle of milk he wasn't bothered till I had to pick him up and move and change him!! Amazing how much I worry these days!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh dare fingers crossed she's on her way!! :) 

And yep batty's ready to pop too!! Due date buddy ;) I think you'll have her before mine comes along!


----------



## natalie85

Oooo batty and Charlie due tomorrow!!! Hope u ladies are not tooo overdue!! But at least the weather has cooled for us eh! Still feels quite humid though!!! We just brought an air conditioner unit from b&q as our place really retains heat so make it a bit more comfortable for us all!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nat - he may be gasping as he's still learning how to feed and take air in at the same time! I have read somewhere that it can take a while for them to get used to it! Its going to be hard to explain but what does the gasp sound like? I think Samira said Hayden was doing a similar thing?

Ooh and I love how babies fart!! Makes you laugh everytime especially when you're out and they just slip one out completely oblivious!! Wait until they do it and laugh :D

And take it easy!! The sore scar might just be telling you to stop doing too much


----------



## BattyNora

Natalie - it sounds like you're doing an awesome job and have nothing to worry about! 

Charlie - I think I'm here for the long haul I'm afraid. Honestly thought I was in labour Sunday but pretty much nothing since then. Unless it's all quick and sudden I think I've got a ways to go. BOooooooo!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you got a date for a sweep/induction yet? 

Actually that may be a stupid question seeing as your midwife seems as useful as a chocolate teapot :(


----------



## Mal

Sorry Batty did not mean to leave you out :( 


Either way you ladies gotta pop before me. Have any of you lost your mucus plug?


----------



## BattyNora

Ha Charlie you're spot on. I don't see her 'til next Thursday and she hasn't mentioned anything about a sweep or induction date so hopefully she'll mention it then - but I don't hold my breath when it comes to her. I've already decided that once babs is here I'm requesting another midwife for the home visit. I want nothing to do with this incompetent moo anymore!

I've not loss mass of plus - nothing noticeable, but I have had a lot of thicker discharge the last few weeks and had a bit of blood on Sat, but I don't think that could have been my bloody show that long ago!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've only lost little bits and like Batty it's been a bit thicker than normal! (niccccce hey!) 

And I'd phone up the hospital yourself to behonest! Just explain your midwife is rubbish and you want a date so you don't in any circumstances go over 42 weeks - and use the problems you have with your hips too! At least then you know what's going on? Or do what I did go in and say you couldn't see your midwife at 40 weeks and you've had no info about inductions or sweeps etc :)


----------



## BattyNora

I'm tempted to phone hosp about my hips anyway - it's the reason I've been so quiet this week because I'm just in conplete agony with them. It's a chronic thing so I try not to be one that moans/mentions the pain I'm in all the time, but when they're bad like now I honestly can't describe it....I've been in tears and hate that I'm not enjoying my pregnancy anymore! 

How are you going to keep yourself occupied tomorrow?


----------



## DaretoDream

hey ladies most symptoms stopped. Still slight lower back pain- cramping is pretty much gone. All that is left is dodgy stomach. It's actually worse than before. Next mw appt tomorrow at 2 so we'll see if anything chnaged. Will keep you ladies posted- sorry for the rubbish post- on my cell- just wanted to update. :sick:


----------



## natalie85

right ater i wrote that he did 2 more farts, then u heard this explosion!!!! i did the first nappy which was fine, then daddy had the next one jeeeez made me throw up a little!!!! then he had hardly put the clean nappy on and he went again!!!! we couldnt help but laugh as he looked so pleased with himself!!!! then he was hungry again i can hardly say i am surprised!!!!! Charlie i cannot wait for him to do that!!! :rofl: oh he sorta squeeks if that makes sense? 
aww thank u batty so lovely of u to say that!!!!
i cant wait to see who pops first out of u 2 being on same date/area etc!! batty here i have had different midwives at each of the 3 appointments, on the lastone it was the midwife from new docs and she was quite surprised to see me!! esp as i was meant to go in and see her thatweek!!!


----------



## natalie85

oh no batty i am so sorry your hips are bad!! i would def use that to your advantage!!!! 
aww sorry its all gone quiet for u again dare, least u know your body is gearing up ready!! in the end i hardly had any signs, just my lower back was a little achey!!! seriously untill my waters really went i didnt think i was in labour!!! was sooooo shocked when i got to the hosp and they said i was 8cm!!! they were all shocked too they had guessed as i walked in i would be 1cm i wasnt even in pain much at that point!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

i've just had a rare brainwave!!!! i am going to do a photobook of my little mans first year!!!! so have a special personal keepsake to look back at and record all these special moments in i am so excited to do it and gonna start it now and keep on top of it and have little text boxes with each pic or page of pics! 
if any of u want a link to the website i am using give me your email :) , ive used it loads before just done his thank you notes on it with pics on it and used it for our wedding photo albums!!! :D


----------



## thislife164

Hey ladies! I'm so excited for you all!!!

Natalie and Samira, it's so great to be able to keep in touch with you all on Facebook :)
Josh and I bought a new baby blanket (ice green and brown) for future baby and put it in the hope chest with Ashlyn's other things so that we can use them later.

I bought a ton of baby clothes for my niece, but I'm thinking I'll be keeping them to myself. Yes, selfish I know, but it makes me feel better.....


----------



## natalie85

awww this life i love the idea o a hope chest!!! thats so cute and cool!!!!
i know i love having u ladies on facebook!!!
hehe what did u buy for our niece???


----------



## natalie85

Happy due date Charlie and batty!!! Come on babies!!!! I Want to see u ladies going into labour now!!!!!!!

Time for bed now for me for 2 hours lol


----------



## BattyNora

Happy due date Charlie! 

Woke up thinking my waters were leaking...nope just leaking urine despite two pees an hour. Awesome!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: 3 nappies of poo!! He must really have needed to go!! Hopefully now he's cleared it all out he might start going regularly :) has he projectile poo'd yet :haha: and ooh I like that photo idea :)

Dare - hoping this is the 'calm before the storm'!! Let us know how the appt goes :)

Thislife - love the idea of a hope chest :)

Yay HAPPY DUE DATE BATTY!! though it's not so happy lol - would rather have our babies hey?? Haha

And batty - just gonna chill out with steve and Stephen until 5. Then he goes to work, Stephen goes to bed at 7pm so will try and finish my uni assignment! Lol pretty normal day! What about you?? :)


----------



## BattyNora

Take pooch to a walk, and then probably just read while bouncing on my ball - determined to finish these last two books today while I have the time! I may bake, but wanted to leave the ingredients in case I wanted to do it in a long early labour! 

Debating whether to go to football or not tomorrow.....hmmm!

Dare - hoping it picks up again soon. I think it's your body gearing up!

This is Life - I think the chest is a brilliant idea, and definitely keep any bits you want to! It's not bad at all!


----------



## Mal

congrats on the due dates ladies!! It wont be to long before you both meet your babies :) 

Dare hope that things are gearing up for you 


AFM.. nothing exciting no more plug since earlier, BH here and there still have some back pain and a little pressure. Just got home from eating a HUGE meal at IHOP yummy been craving pancakes. :)


----------



## natalie85

Lol Charlie don't scare me.... Projectile poo ahhhh do not like the sound of that!!!!!! He's not been going for poos during the day for last 3days!!!!

Batty plan to go to football tomorrow in the hope that just because u have plans someone will come lol


----------



## BattyNora

Oh good lord ladies - I'm delirious! I hardly slept last night and have spent this morning sobbing in the bathroom, laughing hysterically, shouting at Paul and then missed the chair completely when trying to give pooch my yoghurt lid and ended up face down on the floor! I think this morning needs to be a sleep on the sofa!


----------



## natalie85

BattyNora said:


> Happy due date Charlie!
> 
> Woke up thinking my waters were leaking...nope just leaking urine despite two pees an hour. Awesome!

Hahaha this is really made me giggle!!!! Are u sure wasn't your waters? Did it smell like urine ??


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww batty - hormonal today?? :haha: Did you get a nap?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Happy due date Batty and Charlie!! Sorry your symptoms went away Dare, but the upset stomach should still be a good sign! Natalie- I'm having poo issues as well, I swear he waits until right after I change his diaper to poo again. I think every time I change him, I do it twice, ugh!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

BattyNora said:


> Happy due date Charlie!
> 
> Woke up thinking my waters were leaking...nope just leaking urine despite two pees an hour. Awesome!

HA i've been leaking a bit of urine at night too. It's terrible. I have to wear a pantyliner at all hours now- it sucks. Some nights are much worse than others. :( it's awful. You're not alone!!! and Happy due date!!! :happydance:



CharlieKeys said:


> Dare - hoping this is the 'calm before the storm'!! Let us know how the appt goes :)

Happy due date charlie!!! and i will def. let you all know how it goes.


----------



## DaretoDream

symptoms and everything stopped last night- even the stomach ache. Not hungry at all today. Really- not. Just thirsty. 

My psychic friend (who actually told me i was pregnant before i took the positive test AND that it was a girl) who has dreams about things that happen- told me this morning it's coming very soon because she just had a dream calling me to tell me i was going to have the baby today. Now it doesn't mean it's today, but i is a good sign it's very very soon. When she called about me being pregnant it was actually the same day (a tuesday) that i took a negative test- and i told her it was too early still but i didn't have much hope. And she said well it might not be today or tomorrow or even this cycle- but it's VERY soon. And 2 days later i got the positive test. She also told me on the phone that time, that it was a girl. 

My mother and her were the ONLY people who thought it was a girl. And they didn't even 'think it' it was like, they just knew. And my mother just told me today she has a feeling it's going to be monday. (and apparently i was born on a monday, mom was, and her mom was too.) So, i have the two psychic women saying SOON- and a day from mom. So, we'll see. Hoping its at least SOON!

Other than that, feeling normal. Boring. Hope all you ladies are well- and if batty and charlie pop before me, i'm going to feel like a birthing failure! (not really but i thought it sounded funny)


----------



## Mal

Lost a bunch more mucus plug this morning... its weird I only seem to be loosing it in the morning lol. Wed it was n the morningm yesterday it was n the morning and then today. It was alot today though I kept wiping and wiping ugh. Its so ooegy gooey gross. Im glad it just looks like snot right now. 


Oka ladies we need to start having babies! MY oh will be home in the morning I am so excited :) I have not seen him in a month. I think my lily bug is gearing up for her daddy :) wont get any rest on his week off lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mal, thats great that you get to see OH again! Now you just have to tell baby to make an appearance while daddy is in town!!

Dare- I hope this baby comes before monday, I was a week overdue with my first and I remember very well how difficult those last few days are, hang in there!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Dare I was thinking about if I popped before you.... I think I might actually feel a bit guilty!! Have you had your appt yet? :) 

Mal - enjoy the time with your hubby!!!! :) 

Afm.... I've lost so much plug today, everytime I wipe there's stuff there (sorry if that's tmi!!) It is actually gross but it gets me excited everytime cause I think ooh please be in the next couple of days :D I am really hoping this means sooooooooon!!! :) Stephen's finally snapped out of his mood as well, so we've had such a good day today just playing and messing around with NO TANTRUMS :D :D 

How's everyone else's day been?


----------



## Mal

my day has not been so bad, I had to go pick OH work check, then MIls car that Im driving is having transmission problems ugh not what we need right now as its only running car. Now im at home sititng her doing nothing but mopping around the internet.


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie lol it would be perfectly fine. I'd be mad at first of course but still happy for you! And mad at MY body not at you!! Glad things went well today!!! That's great news :)

afm- had my appt today- 3cm dilated. She then said "we will probably see you thise weekend before your appt on monday" so I said "oh yeah?" and she said yeah she thinks I'll have baby before monday but then added "even though I shouldn't be telling you that or you will get disappointed if you are still pregnant on monday". Wtf?! I didn't ask for when! And this was the same mw as last time that was saying I'd have to be induced and this time I'm having the baby by monday. I'm looking too much into it because the other one told me definitely before the end of july so... Yeah.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

3 cm is GREAT Dare!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I think its really annoying that people make all kinds of speculations even though its clear you can't predict when babies will come, but 3 cm does sound very promising!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ttc- I also think i had a real contraction as I walked around the mall today - trying to 'walk baby out'. But only one. Not hungry at al... Have had to force myself to eat. Hoping something will happen. But not holding my breath. Just... Quietly hoping soon.


----------



## natalie85

awww dare thats awesome!!! its so lovely when u get told u are 3cm dilated without knowing it eh!!! i got told that on the tues, (i dont know how long i was like that!!) then had my sweep then gave birth on the friday!! fingers crossed for u!!! i still didnt think i was having proper contractions till they came like every 3 mins then i realised!! LOL how exciting!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy due date Charlie & batty! I hope those babies make appearances soon! Glad you are having good signs Charlie! 

Hang in there dare! Stress can slow things down so do whatever you can to be happy and relax (easier said than done I know!) mw & dr's all just guess they don't know much more than the rest of us! Delivering babies isn't rocket science unless there is a problem! My psycho dr even told me that! ... She will come soon, you don't worry! Maybe it will be Monday! Or even better if it's before! Just hang in there! Once she's here you'll forget all the waiting! I can barely remember it or the labor & pain etc and it's only been 2 weeks! Can't wait to see her beautiful face though!!

Charlie I am glad Stephen is in a better mood :) 

We've def dealt with the projectile poo! I got poo-Ed on, pee-Ed on and projectile poo-Ed on all in one changing the other day! & I have the same problem with changing him twice! He always goes again once I change him, I think the wiping stimulates their bowels though...the same way it does in baby animals. We had some exorcist style projectile spit up today bc he over ate & I also think the red sauce I ate upset his tummy! 

I finally was able to put my pre pregnancy blue jeans back on today! I was so glad! DH & I decided to get out of the house and spend time together so we put baby in the car and went to bass pro shop & the shops at grand river (an outlet store center) and strolled him around a lot of the day! It was really nice to get some time together and get the baby some fresh air! Here in the us people don't think u should take the baby put before he is 6 weeks old so basically you are suppose to be on house arrest with him until then, so we got all sorts of random comments and looks when people asked how old he was! I didn't care though! I wasn't passing him around, we were in clean smoke free places & he was in his carseat locked into his stroller covered ... I'm not a dumb mom! People irritate me some! If it was winter we wouldn't go out bc of the sickness that goes around but it's not! ... Blah! .... We are heading to dinner now :) Dh has been so sweet today, I had been a little sad/insecure the past few days and he's been really sweet trying to make me feel better and know everything will be fine! :) 

Mal I hope your LO makes her appearance while your OH is here so her daddy can meet her an help you!


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Happy due date Batty and Charlie!! Sorry your symptoms went away Dare, but the upset stomach should still be a good sign! Natalie- I'm having poo issues as well, I swear he waits until right after I change his diaper to poo again. I think every time I change him, I do it twice, ugh!!!

hahaha we had that twice this evening!! so funny its the big smile u get wit it as well!!! his nappies and wind has got really stinky now i have heaved so many times now!! this must be the post pregnancy diet!! i have no appetite and heave at nappies then go on long walks lol!!!
i have a feeling i over did my walk today i ache on my stomach and where that lump is it hurts!! doesnt help little man has been unsettled this evening and kicked me loads!!! he slept loads today during the day so tonight will be long!!! i fed him 2 hours ago he should go for at least another hour but he is already starting to wake up despite having an extra oz!!! ahhhh


----------



## natalie85

awww krystal have u been feeling a bit :( too!?? i havent been able to put my finger on it just feel a little low.... its strange i have no reason to feel like this but last couple days i have and dh keeps asking if ok and whats wrong and im like i just dont know!!! maybe cos of this pain i got!?! 
i managed my pre preg trousers other day to, shame my stomach was over hanging so much and they dug in slightly on scar!! i cant wait to be able to walk about and do stuff without being in pain afer!!!!

charlie i meant to say i am so happy for u that stephen is back to his normal happy self and no more tantrums!!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies so nervous, have a back ache, was having braxton hicks every 6 minutes- and then felt pressure like had to have a bm- went to the loo- nothing happened, just pushed for a bit- then found bloody show!!! :dance: Lower back ache, some cramping, and had a clear out (TMI!) :dance: Now i'm having braxton hicks with cramping- assuming more like real contractions. Hopefully starting labor soon :) Just wanted to update you all :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay dare!!! I'm excited!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## natalie85

yeay dare!!!!! so happy for u!!!!! woohoooooo!!!! *happy dance!!!!* keep us updated!!! :D good luck xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

And yes Natalie it's called baby blues I read ... Has to do with peaks in horomone changes and is worst right around 2 weeks ! I just get tear-y a lot & miss DH ... I need loads more attention from him ESP with no physical intimacy or sex & all the body changes...he's been great though! Today was lovely!!! :) hopefully these horomones level out soon !!!


----------



## natalie85

ahhh that explains a lot!!! i must be honest i cant wait to be rid of all these extra hormones and be back to myself!!! i keep worrying my depression will come back!! really do not want pnd!!!! 
im just sat here watching to see if my little man will go to sleep so i can get an hour or 2s sleep!!! krystal are u finding your little man has increased in milk intake? mine today has been taking milk every 2 hours instead of every 3 hours!!!


----------



## Mal

Yay dare!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dare - yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! I hope she turns up today or tomorrow :D I had a dream last night I came on here and you'd already had her! Are you sure they're not real contractions and just BH?

Ooh and I hate those baby blues! They're horrible! You just cry over nothing, then you cry cause of silly things like not being close to OH, or thinking the baby doesn't like you cause he/she cries a lot, or missing being pregnant (well not pregnant, but feeling baby kick) etc etc - anything sets you off lol I remember the first night at home I was in tears for ages and Steve just couldn't get why. I didn't know why either but it is just hormones racing around! Apparently, sometimes they don't settle down for a year after you've given birth :-/ not like crying for a year but mood swings and to do with your periods etc! If you still have your baby blues by your 6 week check up, they'll probably assess you for PND. 

Natalie - sounds like your little man is having a growth spurt!!! Just up his milk if he's getting hungry quicker :)


----------



## natalie85

The first night after I had him I was a state I was crying so much I felt awful I couldn't pick him up with drip things in hand then I was so scared cos I didn't know what to do etc that was the wOrst night for me!! Now I just don't feel that happy but I am if that makes sense!?! 
Charlie he is taking less/the same amount as normal he isn't draining the bottle... At the min anyway just has times where he wants it more, last couple of feeds he has gone 3 hours as usual, but now ive written that he is starting to wake eak!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That sounds normal - but if you feel like it isn't or it's getting worse then I'd talk to your gp asap. But, hormones are horrible things and it's probably still overwhelming that you've got a baby to look after :)


----------



## natalie85

Thanks Charlie!!! I think once the pain goes and I am not so limited because I am 'recovering' I will feel a lot better!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie I'm bf-ing so right now I'm making too much milk & have to limit his time feeding so he doesn't get sick, he also only seems to be getting the foremilk not the fattier hind milk bc his poo is green now instead of yellow! (oh the joys!) I was pushing feedings every 2 hours then when he gained a whole pound I backed off and just decided to feed on cue which is about every 2 1/2- 3 1/2 hours ... So my milk has to adjust to our new routine ... I think he'd nurse himself sick(well he has actually) he just likes to nurse, I can only give him 5 mins per side nursing sessions! 

Aw that's understandable your first night! I was so sleep deprived and in still in like awe/shock at the hospital I was fine... (only 3 hours of sleep in 80 hours, 24 of which were labor!) I have been around infants my whole life so I knew "what to do" mostly ... It was my first night home that was so hard ... dH just slept, I was bf-ing so not much he could do but it's all really new to him and he didn't know any better but I was so ill that he was sleeping & had slept every night and I was still running on no sleep & the baby was nursing for long stretches all night, & I was sort of lost at where to go or what to do bing home with him. So I cried a lot that night & the next day! Once I got sleep it's been better but I just have meltdowns occassionally like thursday I just cried all day bc I was ugly & my body was messed up & I couldn't have sex & I probably never will be able to again (it feels like lol), and that we are newlywed and I'll never get to wear my lingerie and be attractive again ... I'm jst going to be a frumpy ugly mommy now & how could DH love me anymore after everything he'd seen... Etc etc crazy thoughts of course buy everything just felt like the end of the world! DH was so sweet when he came home then took us out for the day yesterday and made me feel much better! :) most of the time I am happy & fine ... Just a little moody but nothing major! Hopefully these horomones will level out sooner rather than later for us Natalie! And the bleeding, good gracious I'm
sick of it! I pray it doesn't last 6 weeks!!!

Well the plans for this weekend were to spend time together at home... But then DH's great uncle died so we are headed on a 2 hour road trip back out of town today for the funeral & then right back home again! :-/ then my mom comes Back in town tonight later from her week long trip and shell be around to see the baby since she hasn't seen him in a week which is ok with me just going to make for a longgg day! I hate being in the car with the baby all day & not getting to snuggle him! 


Any news Dare? You're making me crazyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Sorry double posted :-/


----------



## BattyNora

I'm hoping these cramps I've been getting the last few hours are something....at least I hope they are because I think I could handle intense version of these!!!

Only bad thing is I'm currently at a football match!!! Probably nothing....like all the other times!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

Just quickly popping in with my birth story! Me and my gorgeous baby Esme are doing fine, and I love being a mom
Born: 2 August 2011 at 22.36
Due date: 30 July 2011
Weight: 3260 gram

I was scheduled to be induced on Saturday 30 July due to high blood pressure and expecting a 4.5kg baby. We arrive in the hospital and they check my cervix but it was still completely closed, so I got a strecth and sweep and they sent me home hoping i would go into natural labour. 

By Tuesday I was only 1 cm dialated, so they inserted gel at 9am and at 2pm my waters broke and I was 3 cm, it was meconium so they had to keep an extra eye on Esmé and she was not engaged yet so I was not allowed to walk around, I had to stay flat on my back on the bed which was horribile!I then got pitocin to get my contractions going. They started and I was thing "hey this is not that bad", but then suddenly the contarctions started coming every 2 mins and lasted more than a minute, I was exhausted and have never felt so much pain in my life! 

My plan was to have a drug free birth but I just could not keep up and asked for an epidural. I got sent to the theatre and the 1st try only the one half of my body got numbed. They said they would take it out and try again, so after they took it out they tried 3 times again but each time the needle hit a vein and they couldnt get it into my spine. So I was sent back to the labour ward with no epidural and contractions still coming every 2 mins. 

When I got back to the labour ward they checked me and I was 6 cm, I thought I was going to die because I still had such a long way to go! After a few mins, my stomach started forcing itself down- or at least thats what it felt like to me, and I got the urge to push, the gynea didnt believe me, but finally after screaming for 15 mins that i need to push he checked and I was 9 cm! 

Esmé's heartrate started dropping with every contaction then, so we needed to get her out soon. After pushing for 1.5 hours the gynea used the vacuum pump and she was finally born at 22.36. 

I had an episiotomy and a 3rd degree tear, so my ladybits are in pain, but how cliche this must sound it is all so worth it :) 

Oh and I am very embarrassed to admit that i pooed, and with that all over the gynea's shoes :blush: But afterwards he joked about it and said i owe him new shoes. 

I am defnenitly not having sex any time soon, nr 1 because i dont think down there will ever be able to handle it again and nr 2 I am too terrified of falling pregnant ever again because at this moment I dont want to do any of this ever again!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for sharing your birth story TaNasha. Congratulations! 

Pip x


----------



## BattyNora

I love how you girls are now talking baby things!!!! It seems so surreal that you've been mums for a couple of weeks now.

EDIT: congratulations Tanasha!!!!!!! Esme is a beautiful name!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Great birth story TaNasha, I need to get around to writing mine because it was pretty crazy! Dare and Batty I'm going to be stalking this website to hear news from you! Sorry about the baby blues ladies, just make sure you keep an eye on it that it doesn't turn into depression, make sure your OH's know the signs to look for because you probably won't! 

We just got back from the one week checkup and Jack has gone past his birth weight and is now 9lb 7oz, so everything looks good! Guess we're having a boring weekend around here!


----------



## Mal

well OH got home this morning and we slept for a while. DTD YAY hopefully things will start moving cause he could only be home for a few days to a week. So hoping baby will make an appearance before he leaves... I dont want to be induced but if they check me monday and says its an option then Im going to do it S so OH can be here for the birth. 


More mucus plug came out today.. no cramps yet but wish things would get moving.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww tanasha - it's things like that that put me off wanting an epidural!! But sounds like she was quite comfy in there hehe! :) how are you finding being a mummy and what was the vaccum thing like? Did it hurt? 

Ttc - vet your birth story up :) and yaaay for him passing his birth weight!

Im hoping no news from dare means LABOUR TIME :) 

Batty - how was the footie?

Mal - the more you try to rush it - the more likely you are to join us in the overdue club :haha:

Afm - still losing plug everytime I go toilet, his head feels likes it's about to be beheaded everytime I walk! Had the runs today :( and feel really spaced out and tired :( I don't mind people asking me but I keep getting texts and fb messages from family asking if he's on his way yet and I just wanna reply 'yes cause I'd have him or go into labour and not tell anyone!!!' :dohh: and to hurry up and pop - well i have full control over what he does haha! I know they're all excited and just wanna see him but at the same time it adds unneccessary pressure. I don't mind you asking or talkingabout it cause on some level it's different but my family/Steve's family should know I'd not go into hospital without telling them lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

I hope she doesn't mind me sharing ... But Charlie, it looks like from stalking her fb that the baby is here!!!! 

Mal good luck! 

Charlie-- yay for more signs! Hopefully it will be soon! Lol @ your family ... They get a little crazy waiting too huh? DH's brother used to call and check on me at least once a day and remind DH to not forget to call him when I went in labor ... It's DH's only sibling! How could we forget lol?!? And when we tell you to pop already we aren't putting pressure on you just cheering you on and trying to magically make something happen ... You know the power of words! Maybe you should talk to dare's psychic friend haha! Won't be long for you and batty! Afterall they can't stay in there forever!!! I'm ready for everyone to have their babies here! So we can all be on this new step in our journey together!! 

Lovely story tanasha! :) so glad Esme is here and healthy! She is a beauty! Just wanna squeeze those cheeks! & looked to me like she'll have your eyes?!!! :) don't worry I am pretty sure I pooped too lol ... No one mentioned it, but I felt them wipe me with the pad and move it ... So I assumed that's what it was unless it was just blood ... But I didn't care either way I was trying to darn hard to push the baby out and avoid a csection! I understand about the ladybits hurting! Mine hurt terribly the first couple days even with pain killers! It gets Better though! And it is worth it! 

Ttc- yay for a healthy boy! Way to go him surpassing his birth weight in a week! That's awesome! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ha ha I know I dont mind you ladies saying stuff cause we've all been there/are there now etc so it doesn't bother me, but my family should know better :haha: 


CONGRATS dare!!! So happy for you that she's here!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

So happy for you Dare, can't wait to hear how everything went!

Charlie- You have a great attitude, I wanted to punch people in the face every time someone asked me if he was here yet, I was just soooo grumpy!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ok, here's my birth story.... I was woken up by a few contractions overnight from Friday to Saturday, but they were very irregular. When I woke up on Saturday morning I was getting regular crampy tightening about every 10 minutes. I wasn't sure if I was in labor though, because they didn't really hurt. I told DH I might be starting labor, and he became a mad-man.. he mowed the lawn, brought the swing and bouncy seat up from the basement, installed the carseat bases in both cars, and wouldn't stop doing stuff- I think he was super nervous. Around 1pm they were coming about every 8 minutes which is when I was to call my doctor because I was attempting to VBAC. Got told to go to the hospital for monitoring and I was only 1cm at 2pm. They told me to walk the halls for an hour, which was really boring but helped make the contractions stronger. By 3pm I was only 2cm, but they admitted me because I needed to be monitored throughout my whole labor. By about 6 or 7 pm I was 5 cm and I requested an epidural which I had planned on the whole time. The epidural didn't go so well, and only really worked on one side, but it was better than nothing (I'm a wimp). Around 8 or 9 my blood pressure started to drop pretty drastially and I was throwing up from the drop. At the same time, the baby's heart rate started to drop as well. The anesthesiologist turned down the epidural but it really wasn't that great anyhow because I was feeling every contraction. The Doctor wouldn't break my water because she didn't want to cause more trauma to baby who's heart rate wasn't looking that great. By 11pm I was 9cm dialated and I was feeling the need to push big time- I was shaking from the pain and throwing up... it was not pretty! The doctor decided to try to put pin holes in my bag of water to see if leaking some of the fluid would help bring baby's head down, but it didn't work. At that point I was 10cm and ready to go, but the bag of waters was still intact and the baby was not dropping down, nor was his heartrate doing well. So, the decision was made that I had to have a c-section because she wouldn't break my water and baby wasn't doing well. At this point I was in complete agony because I wanted to push so badly and couldn't. While I was being placed on the table in the Operating room and a spinal was being administered my waters broke on their own. The doctor was scared of cord prolapse so quickly checked me to find that baby's head had dropped, there was no cord, and I was given permission to push... Halleluiah!!! Our families were waiting in the waiting room thinking I was having a c-section while I was pushing! I only pushed for about 20 minutes, I had to have an episiotomy, but I didn't care because I was so glad I wasn't having a c-section. When baby was born he wasn't breathing, so they had to resuscitate him which was the scariest moment of my life, but as soon as I heard him cry I was the happiest woman alive. Baby Jack was born at 11:32 pm, 9lb 6oz and 21 inches... and absolutely perfect. Our families thought something went horribly wrong because everything was taking so long, but were thrilled to find that I didn't have to have a c-section! Once baby was checked out I was allowed to nurse him, and he took right to it! After it was all said and done, my doctor told me she needed a stiff drink, ha ha! Anyhow, if you made it this far (what a long post), thanks for reading, I couldn't be happier about my birth experience even though it was very scary at times!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Awww that's actually a nice birth story :) well apart from the epi not working and how you thought you had to have a section but i bet you were so happy to have your vbac!!!! Are you a US lady cause I've noticed episitomy's seem to be fairly common out there - actually outside of the uk?

Oh and (I'm so sorry if you've mentioned his name but i have forgotten :( ) how is your other little boy liking being a big brother? :)


----------



## BattyNora

Congrats TTC....So glad you got your VBAC in the end, although sounds like you went through the ringer to get there a little.

Oooh, SO happy for Dare! Ava is gorgeous, the pic on facebook just made me squeell! 

Come on Charlie - now we just need to go at the same time!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: it's gotta be one of our turns next!! I think apart from Mal we're the only ones left aren't we? Well that comment on here regularly :)


----------



## natalie85

tanasha thank you for your birth story.... if i hadnt been through it i would have been scared!!! :haha: 

ttcnumber2, my hubby knows all about depression so knows those signs to look out for, i do wonder if pnd differs much from normal depression, i dont want to read up on it as i swear u can start thinking u have it when u dont if that makes sense? 
i was also going to ask you tc, after your section last time did u start exercising or even just feeling able to walk up hills etc?

awww charlie i was lucky i didnt have people texting and facebooking to see if i had given birth etc thats good still losing plug!! is it the greeny plug?

batty how was football? who did u see? if watford how did we do??


----------



## Love_Krystal

That's a great birthstory ttc! And I thought I had a close call with a c section!! Sounds like a traumatic labor but I am so glad you got your vbac! That's awesome!! :)

Charlie I think so, they'd rather cut you than have you tear ? & the use of pitosin & other measures to induce and speed up labor is higher which causes more incidence of the baby not moving down or being ready & forcepts & episiotomies being used to speed delivery ... Plus the overall rush people live in here ... I think some dr's would schedule all c sections just for their own ease & convenience! And a lot has to do with malpractice lawsuits ... They avoid them by being "extra" cautious, which is why if your water breaks and you are having a hospital birth u only have 24 hours to deliver at best before they csection you! They hook you right up to pitosin too ... Don't give your body any time to do it naturally like God intended... And pitosin causes stress to the baby much of the time .... It's like a huge downward spiral! And even though we have private health care and choose our providers in my state it's illegal to use a midwife or for Birth centers to be open so you actually have no choice but to do how they wish! 

Charlie and batty I am cheering for you! Relax and do something fun! Maybe your babies will share birthdays! That would be cool!


----------



## natalie85

lovely birth story ttcnum2!! thank you for sharing!!! woohooo for your vbac!!! shame epi didnt work too well and u had scary moments!!! i think after last time i would want another section.... well hopefully i have a little while before i start thinking about that!!! 

congratulations dare your daughter is just so beautiful!!! 

all the babies we have had are all gorgeous!!! i just wanna have cuddles wit all of them!!! 

come on rest of u!!! wanna see your beautiful babies now!!!!!!!

just incase u havent seen my gorgeous young man:



such a poser!!!


----------



## Mal

just me batty and charlie left :) ive been having BH and cramps all day today. my crotch hurts... back hurts.Ive got alot more pressure down there then normal. When I get my BH they are really freaking tight and Its hard to breath through them... :( im getting one now that puts alot of pressure in my bum 

Ive not hit the nervous stage I think.. im so excited to meet her but knowing that OH will be gone again soon and I will be alone with her has got me really really nervous. 


I do have to say that from what I read most that DTD are really uncomfortable but this was first time in a while it was good and not weird :) 



I dont wanna join the overdue club :) I wanna join the Midsummer Dreamers BABY CLUB so us 3 need to pop out some babies... I dont have dares facebook cannot wait ot see pics of her Lil one! 

@natalie he is adorable. OH was telling me today as we were getting our Haircut that we are gonna try for a boy haha... I just wanna get my girl out first and go from there


----------



## natalie85

thanks mal we cant believe how gorgeous he is!!! im so proud and i keep getting told he looks the spitting image of me, poor love!!
when we dtd before i gave birth, dh commented i was very tight down there!! :haha: i cant rememeber if it was particualy good or not now... seems ages ago!!! i would say keep at it!!! :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie he is a handsome little man! Reminds me of my little man a bit in the eyes! :) 

This is tmi but We DTD (w/ some nipple stimulation lol) the night before my water broke & I didn't just jump up I sat there and let it sit in my cervix for over an hour Like my nurse friends told me ...which was hard but I just played on my phone lol ... I think that helped do the trick! It was probably the most awesome sex we had the whole pregnancy and we've had some pretty good sex lol...good thing I guess since it's the last sex I'll be having for a while yet.. I'm still a little ill/bitter about that part of this whole thing lol I think I have horomones like a man! Try it though! Maybe it will help!


----------



## natalie85

awww thank you Krystal!! i know what u mean about the eyes!! what colour are Silas' eyes? Silas is gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thank you! :) I think so but I'm a little biased haha :) 

His eyes are blue-ish grey right now ... They will be blue or hazel green I'm thinking they are leaning more toward hazel green bc my eyes were blue grey til I was 9 mos then they turned hazel.... What about Daniel's eyes? 

I'd def say we've all had truly cute babies for sure ... And contrary to popular thought all babies are baby cute but not all babies are really cute... My cousins babies aren't cute... They always look like wrinkly little old men...lol! ... Seriously though we've had some pretty babies!! 

Natalie does Daniel have much hair? Silas has it on his head, not as much as DH or I had as babies or as much as I expected but his body is COVERED in blondish light brown hair ... If it was black he would look like a monkey... He has 1/4" long hairs on his EARS! His bac. And shoulders are covered with 1/4 "-1/2" hairs in swirls! I know why I had so much heartburn! Just wondering If Daniel ended up with hair all over him too? Looks like Mostly we've had a lot of cute little bald babies or babies with just a little hair!


----------



## natalie85

His eyes are a very dark blue at the min, we expect them to stay blue as we both have blue eyes mine are grey blue and dh's are a darker blue! He is also covered in blonde hair!!! On his head he has a bit not loads most at the back of his head which is about 1cm long kind of a mousey colour which is the colour I had when I was very little dh had blonde hair when he was little but now very dark!!! My natural hair went very dark but no idea what my natural colour is now!!! I am very biased thinking my little man is so gorgeous!!! And so glad none of us are having ugly babies!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww he's soooo cute!! Look at his little pose :D - I was gonna say everyone on here is popping out some seriously cute babies!!! :) I for one also can't wait to join the midsummer baby club! Though at this rate he's gonna still be in here until Xmas :haha:

Aww krystal give it time! Some people take longer to heal than others! I was lucky last time - no real tear, any stitches I had was gone within a week, stopped bleeding after 10 days (hence being pregnant now hehe) but then there's people on here who is still bleeding 6 weeks pp, still sore etc etc - I do think a lot of it is to do with how our birth experience was which makes us hesitant too! One day you'll wake up and be like GET OVER HERE NOW!! :haha: plus it does get tight again!! Lol if you're worried about that get doing your pelvic floor ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mal - I'd keep an eye out on them - doesn't sound very BHy to me :-/ then again what do I know! This child regularly makes me think labour time and it's not :haha:

How you enjoying time with the hubby?


----------



## BattyNora

We really do have the most gorgeous babies....ha, I like how I said 'we' but didn't even mean my babs, it's like collectively it feels like all your babies are part of the family! 

I've had a shit night. Had pains on/off all yesterday and began timing about nine averaging between 10-18 mins apart. I did not want to get too excited so went to bed hoping I would wake up to progress/be woken up by them intensifying....was woken up quite a few times but it's nothing much. Just went to loo after a particularly painful one and there was a little blood in my liner...not mucusy though.

I'm scared this is completely fake because now I"ve woken up they feel stronger and more painful...if these aren't real I don't think I can cope with real ones!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you called up l&d and asked if the blood is normal? I'd def get that checked out just to be on the safe side! Plus sounds like it might be the start!! you'll cope no matter what!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Decided to time properly on my ipod app just to see if they are regular...they're definitely strong than when I went to sleep,

7.05 - 41 seconds 
7.10 - 43 seconds (5 mins)
7.15 - 36 seconds (5 mins)
7.20 - 36 seconds (5 mins)

And I'm not looking at clock or ipod when timing to make sure I'm not 'faking them' so they time nicely. I hope this is it!!!!


----------



## Mal

spending time with the OH has been good we slept all morning, ran some errands both got our hair cut, went to the movies. Still getting BH not as crampy but still there but not bad if you know what I mean. Ive gotten really grumpy over the past few hours though ugh lol... fixing to hit the bed


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - call up l&d if they're still 5 mins apart!! That's when they advise you contact them!! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Blood normal. Stayed about 4-6 mins since 7....just been for a walk and they went to 2.5-3.5 apart lasting a minute. Said to see how they go over the next two hours so sat bouncing on my ball waltching enchanted 

Bugger me, these sting a bit!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You could have had her in a couple of hours - plus I thought the closer the contractions the more dilated you are??

Good luck batty!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- he is gorgeous!!! I love looking at babies, they are just so perfect!
Charlie- I am in the US and I think we tend to look at labor and delivery in a more clinical way, where I feel like talking to ladies in the UK its a more natural experience. I think that's why we have more inductions, episiotomies, scheduled c-sections.... oh well!
Batty- everything sounds so promising for you, good luck I can't wait to hear the news!
Mal- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I hope this baby comes while OH is around!

I think I'm starting to feel a little back to normal "down there" and I keep thinking about sex.... I know I'm not ready yet, but I'm probably going to pounce on DH when I get the okay, we didn't dtd once I was about 8 months preg, so its been a long time coming!! Anyone else totally ready to have some non-prego sex????


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: oh yes!!!!! Plus I can't wait to be able to have a few drinks and have sex tipsy lol!! I do like drunk sex cause i end up forgetting about all my wobbly bits and steve never gets told "no I'm tired" either hehe!! But also it's boring being confined to just 2 positions cause the bump gets in the way! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

My ladybird are feeling a lot better too although I'm a little worried about it being too tight with the scar tissue where the cut was? But all I think about is sex! I keep getting excited thinking I've quit bleeding then it starts back up :-/ hoping I am getting to the end of that very soon though! 

I'm def ready for non preggo sex in more than one or two positions & where I can actually move & not feel like a beached whale lol! I guess we better all be careful or we'll be back on the first trimester thread before we've barely gotten 1 month olds! Charlie, you might lose your mind if you have to be pregnant another 9 mos without a break!!! Haha!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: yep if anyone attempts sex before 6 weeks use protection :D Ive already planned ahead and decided to get the implant - told steve he might have to wait this time around! Don't think he's complaining about that either! I do wonder if anyone from here will get pregnant again in the next year though?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Charlie I want to get pregnant with another one in a year or less not 6 weeks hopefully not for 6 mos... But sometime between 6 mos and a year!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

ladybird.... hahahahahah!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ha ah I just noticed that too!!! Love it :) better than foof by miles!!!!!

You're going to have a big family aren't you? :) we want 3 but if number 3 isn't a girl (not that it's majorly important but I would like one girl hehe) then may have to persuade him for number 4!!! He's already telling people we're just gonna be one of those couples who keep popping them out :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and I wondering if no news from batty means baby time??


----------



## Love_Krystal

Lol it was suppose to say lady bits but I left out the space and iPhone auto corrected me I guess without me noticing! :) .. 

Wondering the same about batty... Back to fb stalking I guess! 

Yes I want a big family :) ... Haha I think 3 or 4 doesn't sound to bad! You seem to adore Stephen an be a wonderful mommy so why not! Besides there were 4 of us & we've always got each other! & family get together are exciting and like small parties bc there are so many of us & so many personalities... Lots of laughter ensues! :)


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Batty any news? 

TTC great birthstory!

Charlie and Mal your babies better hurry up and make their appearance soon!

Krystal I can not believe you are thinking about sex! I dont think I will ever want sex with the way things are down there at the moment!

I have the babyblues, i keep crying for no apparant reason? I hope it passes soon. Also I am not bleeding alot, is this normal? i was expecting so much more! The 1st day it was alot, but after that it is only a little bit of blood on the pad each time I go to the loo- sorry for the tmi! 

We are going to see the plastic surgeon tomorrow to see what their plan is with fixing her cleft. I hope the can fix the palate quite soon as this is the biggest issue for me at the moment. The lip is fine and I think its not that bad, but I am totally biased offcourse as I think she is the most gorgeous girl ever!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry to hear about the baby blues TaNasha, I'm sure it can't help that you have to deal with a plastic surgeon and all that. And I would be happy about not having alot of bleeding, I'm so sick of it already... I got so used to not having my period for 9 months! I hope Batty is doing well, can't wait to hear from her! I always thought I wanted a big family too, but I feel so contented with two. I told my husband that and he laughed and said talk to him in a year. He told me I said the same thing after I had my first, but after a year I was begging him to get started on number two, so you never know!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tanasha - I hardly bled either so it can be normal :) I stopped bleeding after 10 days! :) 

and I didn't even notice the cleft at first so it's not even obvious imo! :) and she is absolutely gorgeous! :) 

And they'll pass hun, if you notice any PND signs then talk to your dr asap but the first week or two is always difficult! Hormones everywhere, it's overwhelming having your baby finally etc :) And we're always here to chat if you need us


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Here are some pictures I thought I'd share, me and Jack and my oldest son and his baby brother!
https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3197/img0236id.th.jpg
https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9133/img0239ai.th.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww he looks well happy being a big brother!!! And look at how much hair Jack has! :) Did you get bad heartburn? lol


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Horrible heartburn Charlie, I guess what they say is true!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas Emlyn was born at 7:42am on august 7th weighing 6lbs 8.5oz!! He shares his birthday with his daddy and is unique in that he has three thumbs (one has no bums its just the skin/nail). He is perfect!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations again Sequeena. He's gorgeous. Well done you! 

Pip x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Sequeena!!! :) 


oooh Steve just came running in and said 'Someone just told me sex would get the baby out' - bearing in mind I've told him this on a regular basis!!!! then he said 'so how many times a day do we do it to get him out?' :haha: !!! Men!


----------



## natalie85

tanasha she is just gorgeous i didnt even notice the clef!!! sorry about the baby blues, sucks doesnt it!!! it gets better!!! im still having days where i dont feel hmmm whats the word.... myself, but i am confident it wont turn into pnd but i am keeping an eye out for it just incase as i know i have a history of depression!!!

ttcnumber2 your baby is gorgeous!!!! and what a proud big brother!! and how fab do u look in the pic!!! how have u managed that???

congratulations again sequeena!!!!

i cant believe u ladies talking about sex already!!! hahaha im still recovering!!!! plus still bleeding so that puts me right off!!! im sure it will change once bleeding has stopped if we ever get any time and energy!!!! i have to say my bleeding has changed!!! its weird its gone from a little to none mucusy kinda red to now a very bright red??!!! is it now my period?? i dont get it!!! ive had such a busy day today!!!! i went to bed at like 6am for few hours then got up got little man dressed and fed well dh did most of that while i go a shower and toast!!! then fed again and changed went out shopping for a few hours got myself some lovely new float tops and make up!! :D and birthday pressies!! then came home fed little man again and well dont know where the time has gone done some cleaning sorted some washing out did some ironing only just eaten some dinner!!! 
i am kinda dreading tomorrow as dh goes back to work i have an engineer coming in the morning so i cant get any extra sleep and i gotta do the usual stay up with him through the night i should really get a couple of hours sleep now before dh goes to bed but im not tired!!! hmmmm!!!! 

Batty..... im hoping your silence means u are having your gorgeous baby!!!
charlie when u are in labour u best keep us updated on here i cant bare the suspense!!!!!!! or text/facebook me!!! even though i know u will have more important things to do just hate the suspense!!!!! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh some retail therapy! Feel better for it? :) God... and look at you being so busy!! Hope you're not pushing yourself too much! If I had a section.... I'd be getting Steve to do everything for as long as I could ;) nah... I wouldn't let him go near the washing - have OCD over that I think! :haha: 

And not sure about the bleeding - could be your period, you're not BF are you... so it could well be! Just over 2 weeks seems a bit soon though? and yes goooooooo to bed!!! Do you nap when Daniel sleeps? 

I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but I asked how she was getting on on FB earlier and she said it had gotten a little more irregular but still intense - but that was a few hours ago! :)

and I willllll - trust me, I'll be in Watford Gen on the iPhone checking in on FB etc haha :) My brother's girlfriend said she thinks tomorrow is the day which is funny cause the first dating scan we had said the 8th, but because it was 11 weeks, they said it was inaccurate and they'd take the date from the nuchal scan the week after! FX'd!! He's causing me way too much pain now! I seriously don't get how he is comfortable being so low, it feels like his head is being chopped off when I walk/bend down/stand up etc!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congratulations Sequeena!!

Natalie- I've heard that if your bleeding turns back to bright red it means you need to relax and put your feet up. Maybe all that shopping wore you out a little?


----------



## BattyNora

Sorry to disappoint ladies -no baby.

Been having contractions since Saturday around lunchtime, although really only been noticable since about 6am this morning. They were averaging about 5 mins for most of the time, stopped for an hour or so...went to 2 mins apart then stopped for a bit...they now stick at around 6-10 mins but have really intensified over the last 5 odd hours. Had a couple of what I think may be bloody shows as well when I wipe but at the moment it's just a simple case of waiting it out until it gets going...or see if it stops. I couldn't deal with this being a false labour...these chuffing hurt and if this isn't real I don't think I can do the real thing. 

Been trying lots to stay active....been on four walks with pooch, bouncing on my ball, on all fours, leaning over the backs of chairs...I basically haven't lied down the entire day thinking gravity may help me....gravity SUCKS.

I'm not a happy bunny. I just know I'm going to be going like this for days. *******.

ps...very self-involved post there. Sorry, hope everyone is okay.


----------



## natalie85

charlie def retail therapy was fab!!! didnt buy new trousers yet decided not ready for those yet as not lost weightround hips etc!!! i know i felt so busy throughout the day and have no idea where the time went!!! i just got 3 hours sleep then dh woke me up so we could swap little man has been unsettled feel bad dh will only get 4 hours max sleep before full busy day at work least i know in the aternoon i can have a catch up hopefully!!! 
i am shocked and a little worried about bleeding now, cos dont periods usually have a slight smell to them? been so long i cant remember what a period is like?!!! :haha: i havent done anything in last 6 hours at least so would have thought it would have calmed down if it was because id over done it?! or could it be something to do with this lump? ahhh so confusing why dont they have a manual for what your body does after pregnancy???

awww batty nooooo sorry no baby yet... your body sounds like it must be getting ready or at least the start of things!! maybe you are dilated now? when do u have a check up next? wow u must be exhausted after all that!!!!!


----------



## Mal

Hey guys, been MIA all day today. Spent all day with OH, MIL and some of our friends at the lake. Then cooked out. Been crampy all day but nothing serious just incomfortable still. dtd again today.... not has enjoyable as yesterday it felt alot tighter and raw :( but hoping things get moving soon. I had contraactions for 2 hours last night that kept me away as they hurt but I ended up falling asleep outta of exhaustion. 

I have a dr appt. in AM so hoping things have moved along a bit. Lost some more mucus plug today but not much. 


Batty hope things start moving soon and you have your baby 

Charlie not long for you either. 


Hope everyone with there babies are doing good. Has anyone started the NEW baby club group thread yet? I cant wait to see pics of everyones babies :)



OH ANd I am FINALLY in single DIGITS YAY ME


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - sounds like early labour :( just try and relax as it could be a long process! Apparently the way to tell is if they wake you when you're sleeping then they're real! Hope today's the day! :)

Natalie - don't ask me about periods - not had one for 18 months :haha: but did look online and it says that it starts of as mucus, then turns bright red, then should go a pinky/yellowish colour - so maybe it is normal?! Hope you catch up on sleep too!!

Mal - glad you spent some time with the hubby :) bet you're well happy to have him home and yaay on the single digits!


----------



## BattyNora

Well they certainly have done that....ever ten mins throughout the night. Makes me feel slightly better...I SO can't wait for gas and air! 

Natalie - can you ring a midwife tosay and ask just for peace of mind?


----------



## natalie85

i was thinking incase ive just over done it im gonna wait till thurs as i will have to go back to docs then if lump hasnt gone down etc so seems pointless going twice!!! i would call midwife if i had a number for her!!!!! 
i am exhausted little man has not stopped crying all night i am wrecked :(


----------



## natalie85

Bleeding seems to have stopped again!!!! :D lump seems to have gone down as well!!! :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - at least you're making progress and it's getting closer and closer for you :) if you feel you need pain relief then I'd call up and tell them!

And yaaaaay Natalie!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Aww, Batty you are totally allowed to be self involved at this point- at least you know the end is near and you should get to meet baby soon!
Natalie- I'm not sure about periods either. But, the nurse at the hospital told me that I might think my bleeding has stopped, but then it will start up again. Basically she said don't leave the house unless you are prepared.


----------



## BattyNora

Natalie - good news about the lump - but make sure you go to the appt just to clarify about the bleeding.

AFM.....someone shoot me.


----------



## DaretoDream

Good morning ladies- can't tell birth story right now, baby is waking up (got a few hours finally of sleep) but wanted to let you know that our hospital wouldn't let me access BNB on my cell and all the internet info was awful. Was thinking of you all.

Thanks so much for the kind words- will catch up soon. so exhausted.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can't wait to hear your story Dare :)

Batty - how's it going?

Afm... I've got a cold.... I'm avoiding sneezing coughing as much as I can as I swear I'm peeing myself like mad today :-/ I've not pee'd myself pretty much the whole pregnancy and then today I can't keep it in - it's so embarassing! 

Also.... This is Day 4 of losing my plug - is that normal? To lose it non-stop for 4 days? :shrug:


----------



## natalie85

batty i will go docs if lump hasnt gone totally and say about the bleeding, but seems to be if im active i bleed whereas if i do nothing bleeding is barely there!!!

nice to see u back dare!! cant wait to hear your birth story!!

eak charlie!! some say you get a cold before labour! i have no idea on plug maybe call L&D see what they say!?!

as for me today was tough i was in tears loads dh went back to work today and i really struggled as little man has been so unsettled and crying loads!! also he hasnt been for a poo in 25hours so must be uncomfortable and he sounds snuffly worse than he has been!! so wondering if he has a cold :( hopefully tomorrow will be a better day, i know with my first night in hosp i was the same very teary then was ok again but then i wasnt left alone with him!! sooo hmmm we will see!! plus i've only had 3 hours sleep!!! that doesnt help!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

@Dare, so good to hear from you.. can't wait to hear your story!
@Batty- I'm really feeling for you, I've heard early labor can last quite a long time, I hope you aren't suffering much longer.
@Charlie- I'm not sure, but I think I was losing my plug for a few days- but I'm still not sure if it was my plug or just extra discharge... the whole thing is still a mystery to me after two. I hope that means your plug is gone now and baby is coming soon!
@Natalie- today is my DH's first day back to work as well- I cried when he left and my older son kept giving me hugs and saying "its okay mommy." We've done okay so far, and everyone is sleeping right now. I hope your little man has a nice big poo, and hopefully he isn't getting sick, good luck with getting some sleep I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## sequeena

Oh overdue ladies hang on in there!!

I Lost plug from the 3rd right until I gave birth on the 7th. It started off like dark red snot and got much 'wetter', more bright red and with yellow mucus as the days went on xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Nat :hugs: It's always hard first week they go back to work! Plus, with the weather changing so much it's not surprising if he has caught a cold :( Is there anything he can take to help his bowels move more regularly? and being sleep deprived won't help either - it's easy to say nap when he does but for a little while it is hard to sort of get into a routine like that! Plus, if you're stressed these little things can sense it too - so you have to try and stay as calm as you can when he's crying. If it gets to much just leave the room for 5 mins and try to chill out and then start again! 

Ooh and have you heard? Apparently the riots are moving around the m25 circle .... Steve's just been sent an email with a checklist and if they answer yes on 3 questions they have to shut, as apparently Barnet has been affected and they're on their way to Watford......... Scary !!! :-/ Luckily we're not anywhere near the town centre.... but that didn't stop them in Enfield last night! My brother text me last night saying him and his g/f have been locked in their flat for two days (he lives inbetween Woodgreen and Tottenham) as its' really really bad there!


----------



## sequeena

Omg what riots!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you not heard about all the riots going off in Tottenham? Well it moved to Enfield, Woodgreen, moved all the way around to Brixton and Croydon... and no apparently moving back up the top of 'North London' again! They're going mental because police shot a man suspected to have a gun with the intent to kill someone and be part of a dangerous gang - so they're all looting and attacking things etc... bbc news it/the sun it! It's disgusting what they're doing!


----------



## Mal

Hey guys well finally home ugh been a long morning but went to dr and it went well baby is estimated at 7lbs but of course that could be off. I am 2 cm and 80% effaced but I am being induced at 8am tomorrow morning. Being induced is not what I really wanted but because OH is leaving saturday to go back out of town for who knows how long I really needed him here. Dr said the everything was favorable or we would not been able to do it. SO Im spending today to make sure i dont forget anything that I need, make sure I got everything in my bag. Im a nervous wreck but have faith everything will be oka. I will be there at 6am to get paperwork set up and the baby monitored and everything will get started at 8... 


Im scared, nervous and just i dont know what else I feel


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck mal!! :)


----------



## Mal

thanks Char :) im excited, nervous, anxious and a whole lot of other things right now lol


----------



## sequeena

I've only just seen it on the news Charlie it's disgusting!!! Wtf is wrong with people?

Mal good luck Hun you'll be fine! X


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good luck Mal, I'm sure your induction will go smoothly and its nice that you will have OH around for the birth!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Good luck Mal! Glad your OH will get to be there!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw Natalie I understand! My DH went back to work 2 days after we got home from the hospital ... It's still hard for me during the week bc he leaves at 5:30 am and gets home at 6:30 pm then he showers, I cook, we have dinner, I clean up, fix his lunch, feed the baby, shower, & it's bed time & we've spent no time together really! Lu ckily he works 4 day weeks but it's a longggg lonely 4 days! Last week my Momma was out of town & it was so lonely ... This week she is back so that helps bc she gets home at 4 and holds the baby for a while and spends time with me. 

I'm sorry little Daniels belly is hurting :( hopefully he will work it out and feel better! Like Charlie said, take 5 mins if you need to and come back, bc they def sense when your stressed and you can deal with them better calm anyways! 

Also the bleeding thing is normal...i read it would get heavier when you were too active & that you just needed to slow down bc the lining of your uterus is like a big wound trying to heal ...Mine went away for 2 days then came back and now it's lighter and lighter colored and comes and goes ... But at first it would get really heavy when I walked or shopped or went anywhere or did housework etc... & so I looked it up and it is normal! 


Charlie Hopefully it's a good sign you are losing so much! I hope when you finally go into labor it's speedy and not too painful since you've put in so much time now! :) 

Dare so glad you are home with the baby and doing well! She's gorgeous! 

Batty, how you holding up?


----------



## Mal

thanks guys, Ive spent my day cleaning, stocking fridge, making sure everything is ready to go.. luckily Im already having contractions.


----------



## xsarahbellax

I've been watching the riots on the news. So scary. I just can't comprehend how people can behave like that. 

7 days til my due date. Absolutely nothing happening, no BH, not lost plug... reckon he could be in theta a while yet!! :-(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeeeelllllloooooo any pregnant ladies still out there?? :haha:

Everyone's popping!!! Glad you're still here Sarahbella hehe! 

And congrats batty!! :) soooo happy for you (ps told you you'd go first :) )


----------



## xsarahbellax

Yep, still here!! Still feel fine too really, I'm not at the "OMG I can't bear to be pregnant any more" stage yet, though I expect it's just around the corner! Was soooooo bored yesterday I read a book cover to cover, 406 pages! Luckily I have things to occupy me today, just off to meet a friend for coffee in town & midwife this aft.


----------



## sequeena

I can't remember where I did and didn't share pitures :lol: Thomas Emlyn, not as jaundiced as he looks in this photo xx

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223664_2340867486301_1388356992_2742341_183571_n.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

Awww what a cutie!! :) who does he look like - his mummy or daddy? Oh and I saw the pic of his two thumbs!! Amazing!! :)


----------



## sequeena

CharlieKeys said:


> Awww what a cutie!! :) who does he look like - his mummy or daddy? Oh and I saw the pic of his two thumbs!! Amazing!! :)

He mostly looks like Sean, his genes must be dominant as his brother's son looks like Thomas too! He has my lips, chin and fingers though hehe.


----------



## Mal

hey guys just an update i just got hooked up to eerything pitocin started. 


I have had ahell of a morning lol. I could not for the life of me sleep went to bed at 2am and had to be at hospital at 6am and wouldnt u know i slept through 2 alarm clocks lol woke up at 645 and called LnD to go in lol I felt horrible for being late to my own baby birth haha


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh Sequeena, he's perfect, I just love skinny baby legs. I hope you're enjoying your little man!

Sarahbella- I can't believe you're 39 weeks and not sick of being pregnant yet, good for you!

Mal- good luck, I"ll be thinking of you today!

I think I'm finally starting to feel like a normal person. I got out in the yard yesterday while baby was sleeping and pulled about a million weeds, plus I had to cut back everything, my garden is totally overgrown from not being touched in a few weeks. I was exhausted, but it felt good to be outside and doing something!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi ladies. Exhausted over here. I can't remember- is anyone else bfing? Milk just came in today and baby gave me this 'wtf' face when she latched. Nipples are a bit softer now- and lots of milk in there and she just seems so incredibly confused. She feeds a LOT at night and then takes it easier during the day. Doesn't sleep in her crib at night at all, so currently co-sleeping. funny because i was totally against it.

Keeping up with bnb is hard- and i want to get my birth story up and done before i forget. She is sleeping on her daddy right now so planning to go for it. 

Mal- just saw you are hooked up to pitocin- good luck hun- 
Charlie hope you pop soon!!! 

everyone- thinking of you and love you all- bear with me until i can really catch up good- i'm so so so tired


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare I still haven't quite caught up here well! Don't worry! I am bf-ing & so is samira I think. Sometime the milk let's down a little fast for them when they latch on til they get used to it or til your supply evens out. Good thing is feeding times get shorter like less than 10 mins a side (we do about 5 min bc I have too much milk & he will eat til he spits it up) & that's good. Also I have a friend with 6 kids and she told me to try & feed about every 2 hours or 2 hours & 15 mins from start to start. (like start feeding at 12 & even if she doesn't finish til 12:30 start again at 2) and do that all day long even if you have to wake and rouse her to eat, but it will teach her to eat during the day then she will go longer stretches at night without needing to eat. Silas goes 3-5 hours now at night. I after I feed him the late feeding and change him I am able to lay him down once he is out good (in his car seat in the bassinet beside me bc of the spitting up but he has this jcole snuzzler thing that snuggles him which helps too I just remove the head rest part and leave the part that snuggles his body) ... And he sleeps several hours then sometimes he goes back in the seat and sometimes I just leave him with me if DH is up going to work by then. We still have good nights and bad nights but I am getting a lot more rest! ....seriously though try the feeding thing, it has worked really well for us ... Bc the leas they feed in the day the more they will wanna feed at night! 

Good luck mal! 

Congrats Batty! 

Afm- I am finally getting back in the swing of things ... Started back cooking and cleaning for my parents for the extra cash, & sort of getting into a routine with the baby! I am feeling much better & I am pretty sure the bleeding has finally just about stopped! it's not even pink anymore, its more like discharge now & just spotty. Next week I think mom and I are going to start working out and dieting (not extreme calorie restriction since I'm bf-ing just managing it & being more health conscious) I've got to get back in shape! I am below my prepregnancy weight but with my baby belly I still look huge! My brother made me cry bc I was saying I had lost all my pregnancy weight already and he said (not in a mean way just in an I'm a dumb guy and don't realize what I just said) "I don't remember you being fat before you got pregnant?" pretty much calling me fat without meaning to & I burst into tears of course & he felt horrible .... His wife is 6 or 7 weeks pregnant... I told him I hope he learns some tact or to keep his mouth shut lol!

Anywho I still need to write my birth story but laundry is calling my name...


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare I'm BF'ing too, I think we hit our first little growth spurt as DS has been feeding about every 1 1/2 hours for the past 12 hours, but I know this will pass soon, I'm just pretty tired (as is everyone else I'm sure). And take your time catching up, I know we're not the number one priority right now!

Krystal- good to hear you're getting back into the swing of things, I'm slowly getting there and think by the end of the week I'll feel alot more like myself. Sorry about your brother's comment, I think men just don't think about what they say. My DH told me he doesn't mind my belly because my boobs look so good- he thought it was a compliment, but all I heard was the belly comment. I know it takes awhile for that belly to go away, but it will so I'm not concerned about it yet, I'm just concentrating on my two beautiful boys and I don't really care that much about my body right now. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks ladies this is great news! Yes i did notice krystal the times got shorter- scared me really bad! I mean there were some before that were like 30 minutes long feeding, to like 8 was just scary. I will try the feeding thing starting tomorrow- i think that's a great idea too- making it so she will sleep longer at night- that's great. Because she is sleeping all day now really- and she does wake up every 3 or 4 hours on her own to feed. But at night, it's a mess! She just seems to want to feed all the time - but now that the milk is in, maybe tonight won't be as bad. :)

Really thought there was something wrong with me so thank you so much ladies. So glad you all can help me out and reassure me- it's scary on my own! i mean dh is here helping with what he can but being the sole food machine and worrying it's not working properly is scary.


----------



## natalie85

hiya!! havent managed it on here in few days i think!!! its quite quiet on here!!
sequeena your baby is gorgeous!!!
so my little man is still constipated we went on a late night trip to asda's pharmacy well not that late 9.30pm, seemed late id been up since 3am!!! they scared me said i should be taking him to hospital he should be going etc and they couldnt give him anything as he was too young but said was fine to give him 5ml prune juice and gave me a syringe to give it to him he finally went at 3.30am!!! but hasnt been since ahhhh!!!!! even though given him 2.5ml prune juice twice today! but he has been more settled today! yest was horrid me and dh were both tired and frustrated!!! ive slept loads today when he was sleeping so feel better for that!! now i am anxious about these riots but i cant find much online about whats happening so i guess thats a good thing!!! 

come on charlie!!! or should i say henry!!! have u had any signs (u must be sick of people asking i do apologise!!! :haha:)


----------



## natalie85

oh i think my milk has stopped coming nearly now!! pads dont stay in place LOL


----------



## DaretoDream

My birth story:


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies - on phone so bear with mistakes$

Baby girl Lyme was born this morning at 4.17 weighing 7lb 2oz. 4he arrived 20 minutes after entering yhe hospital building after almost delivering her at home and in the car. Pain meds consisted of two paracetamol tablets I'd been in around 22 30 and they'd sent me home in unestablished labour. Went home to have a bath where thinhs really got intense. I was panicing and screaming 'I can't do it' at the end of them despite my TENS. In the end I went to the bathroom, had lots of blood and realised my these intense contractions were my body trying to push and I was fighting it. Plus I could feel her head! One mad dash later......

Then it got interesting.....iit turns out we're lucky she survived the pregnancy as the cord wasn't attached properly to the placenta but mainly the membranes....all they said was lucky baby. After gas and air while they rummaged around the cord apparently snapped and I was taken to theatre. It took five attempts to get my drip in and then came the spinal. 50 minutes of trying every verterbrae six or seven times (and me in agony) left them to put mu under using a general. 

Placenta was got and ithey found my 'va-jay-jay is intact but yoy have some tearing inside that was stsitched.

I love her...we still need to decide on a name but she's amazing.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Batty. What a day you've had! So glad to hear you are both okay.

Pip x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh my gosh Batty what an incredible story, I'm so glad you and baby made it through, WOW!!!

Dare- congratulations on going natural, I know thats what you wanted and you must have been so pleased! I can't believe how big she was and you didn't tear, I have about a million stiches!!! I hope your back is starting to feel better soon!


----------



## natalie85

congratulations batty so happy for u!!! wow lucky baby!!! how are u feeling? xx


----------



## DaretoDream

batty! Congrats love so glad you and baby are well! What a night you had! And I know all about the I can't do it panic. I was yelling it too- but they told me later I wasn't screaming at all though.


----------



## thislife164

natalie85 said:


> awww this life i love the idea o a hope chest!!! thats so cute and cool!!!!
> i know i love having u ladies on facebook!!!
> hehe what did u buy for our niece???

I bought a heap of Carters clothes from our local thrift store (about 70 pieces for $25) and it's all pink stuff....but I just don't want it to go away =/


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - not really - still losing plug and twice I've has a slight bloody tinge to it and on and off tonight it has felt like something's about to go pop but not getting my hopes up! Hope your little man is more settled tonight Hun! And has he managed to go since earlier yet?

Batty - wow I hadn't realised you were lucky to have carried her to full term! God thT must have been so scary to hear :( but she's here now and I hope you're both doing ok!

Congrats Mal!!

Krystal and dare and ttc- this bfing malarky is confusing to me! So I have no idea what to do or how you do it! I really wanna bf Henry but I think I'll give in again and ff! Any tips??


----------



## natalie85

hehe this life my surname!!! :D ahhh if u wanna keep it then why not eh!!!!
dare and batty i was screaming the place down... i could hear people saying in other rooms jeez its not that bad!! bloody well was!!!!!! that was with me getting to 8cm without any pain!!!!
charlie he hasnt been yet :( gonna go docs tomorrow cos we cant go on like this dh getting upset little man obviously upset!!! he was in same position i was in for labour earlier i guess for them must kinda feel the same?!!
hmmmm dont pop tonight eh wait till morning just in case!!


----------



## Mal

hey guys, well my baby girl arrived at 2.14pm will postn more info def not what i expected as a birth, started out scary, then calmed down then got scary again but all in all. Im sooo overjoyed with the baby. i dont wanna set her down . 

She weighe d6lbs7oz 19 1/2 inches long. I will post pics soon but if u have facebook I have a photo on there mallory bertrand is my name.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Batty & Mal!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

mal- I'm so happy for you, I don't think birth is ever what we expect it to be! I can't wait to read your birth story.

Charlie- my best advice on BF'ing is follow your instincts and just feed the baby when he's hungry- Also, if it doesn't work out for you, don't beat yourself up- go into with a positive attitude and see how it goes! Both my boys took right to it, I never had bloody nipples or any latch troubles, so I am probably not the best at giving advice, I never had any issues, but I know for most ladies its not that easy!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ttc!!

Natalie - how did the drs go??


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats mal! And natalie freaking hell yes it was that bad! How dare anyone say otherwise if that's how you felt!


----------



## natalie85

Thanks dare I was shocked I could hear people saying that in another room!!!!
Charlie we got to docs and he had done a massive poo!! So they were happy everything is working but couldn't advise anything said I would need to speak to health visitors :-S but today he has done 4 poos!!!!! It's amazing how happy a nappy full of pop can make u!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations mal


----------



## DaretoDream

sheeeesh ava poos non stop! She went to her ped appt today and weighed 8lbs 1oz and 20 1/2 inches. They said she is doing so well because it takes usually 3 wks to get back to birth weight and she is only off an oz! So in love with my stink pot!


----------



## BattyNora

Congratulation Mal - hope it all went okay for you! 

Thank you ladies - for those who haven't seen on FB we've named baby Phoebe Charlotte Lyme and I can honestly say I'm loving this mum business! She's taken to BF like a duck to water - the latch isn't perfect and is causing some pain but we can work on that..! Home now - surprised how quickly they let me go considering I went under a general but they were so impressed with her feeding and I'm feeling so good home we went. 

I wouldn't change this for anything in the world - even the scary parts of labour. 

Nat - glad to hear Daniel's had a poop clearout!! :D 

Dare - all that poop and still nearly back to birth weight, you must be doing something right!!! :D


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh he started off like that then I swear he hit 2weeks and stopped going so regular!!! 

Here's a mil update right sent her a text asking for address and she sent one back saying she would call in a min with details and a question, my phone was on silent so I didnt hear this or her calling so she calls dh and i swear she had a go cos I didn't answer my phone I couldn't hear her side of conversation but dh was saying we didnt hear the phone and we are in the middle of eating sounded like she got a bit funny about this and dh was like look will call u back when finished eating!! I mean seriously ffs!! It was a stupid question she could have asked while on the phone grrr she makes me mad!!!!


----------



## TaNasha

congrats batty!

ladies i dont have any time to catch up, but hoping you are all fine!


----------



## natalie85

glad u are doing so well batty!!!!! 

tanasha i know that feeling!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

batty- ava was like that too- just went for the breast feeding like she knew exactly what to do! They actually asked me later if I had bf'd before. Seriously? You know it's my first baby! Lol I'm not out feeding babies! Glad everything went well for you and that you are home with baby!!! 

nat- ur mil pisses me off! Mine's going to get a talking to if she doesn't leave us alone too. I mean I'm freaking tired and she insisted she come the first day we were here. All my friends are waiting for me to tell them it's ok and this person keeps calling dh to ask him- think she knows I'd say no. Annoying.


----------



## natalie85

dare she has the same effect on me :haha: yours sounds like a nightmare too!!! DH called her back and he seemed a bit agitated after speaking to her she has been moaning that i havent been round to see her!!! i mean seriously he has been back at work for 3 days and 1st day i was struggling 2nd day i was trying to get in a routine and today i was busy!!!! jeeez!!!! im not going rushing round there i have better things to do!!!! and he has been so unsettled recently im not gonna go upsetting him further cos he just wants lots of cuddles with me!!!! ahhh!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Natalie- your MIL drives me crazy... but I'm so glad you had so many poopy diapers, yay for poop, ha ha!
Dare- glad to hear little Ava has gained her weight back already, that was quick!
Batty- great to hear you're home and loving being a momma!

My mom is coming over tomorrow to take me and the boys to the grocery store, I'm so nervous that little Jack will want to eat while we're only halfway through the store, but we need food badly... I can't believe that soon I"ll have to take 2 kids to the grocery store by myself, I can't believe I'm so nervous about this! Anyone else venturing out by themselves yet?


----------



## natalie85

Thanks ttc! I can't remember how many we had in the end!!! I don't mind though!!! I know she is a nightmare!!! Actually feel sorry for fil!!!!
We've been out fair bit now our shop that's near us it's only little but it's a nightmare to get pushchair round same with post office and newsagents thinking about it lol!!! We did our shopping centre as well he was so good slept most of time so I got to have good look at clothes!!! He came with me today when got my eyebrows done just slept!!! I do wish I could drive though I've never really been that bothered by it but now I'm starting to notice it!!!! So expensive though!!!

Ahhh baby monitor keeps scaring me tonight keeps going off to say he isn't moving or stopped breathing but he is fine!!! He has actually settled in his cot!! So happy made dh sleep on sofa though mainly because I need to get him in habit of sleeping in cot now and he will be unsettled and cry because of it so I said to dh to sleep on sofa if he wanted to get sleep!!! So nice to sleep in my bed ive missed it!!!!!


----------



## Mal

today has been a good day, stll in hospital not sure why but i really dont mind it, enjoyed nbeing taken care and being able to ask questions. 

I had a birth story wrote out n then I fell asleep lol n just closed windows without thinking lol so im gonna write it up later as Im exhausted. 

it was afast but stressful labor


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey ladies!!! Just got back from the hospital - am having a bloody show and my contractions are 5-15 mins apart right now!! Then again knowing my luck they'll just bloody stop!! :haha: anyways i totally forgot how much these hurt!!! Bring on active labour so I can stock up on g&a and pethidine :) haha!!

Oh she did do an internal and I was only 1-2cms dilAted so this could be a long process :(


----------



## BattyNora

Charlie - good luck! And it may not be! I wasn't even checked for dilation when I went in the first time because it wasn't active labour and they thought it would be 1-2cm...four hours later I'm rushing through with a baby between my legs! 

Plus once you get going as a second time mum you'll really get goimg quick - I'm sure! 

Thinking of you x


----------



## natalie85

cant wait to hear updates!!!! so excited for u charlie!!! the long wait is almost over!!!! xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay Charlie can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Go Charlie go! So looking forward to seeing the update later. 

Does that mean our midsummer pregnancy club will officially be over?!?


----------



## natalie85

Crikey batty I think it will be I think we've all popped!!! Wow!!! I can't believe it!!!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm still here! :-(


----------



## BattyNora

Oh Sarahbella, so sorry I didn't mean to forget you! Hoping it isn't too long for you now but we'll all still be here!


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations Charlie!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhh sarahbella!!! How u feeling??? Are u on Facebook at all?


----------



## Mal

we need to get the baby club started. Im getting discharged today :) so nervous about going home. Lily has a small amount of jaundice but not bad and is down to 6lbs 1oz :( I know its all normal but it still makes me sad that I cant do more for her. She has been nursing good just hurts a little so got a lactation consultant that is gonna come help and make sure im doing this right lol. Hopefully once Im home things will be calmer and I can write birth story and share some more pics


----------



## BattyNora

Yay! Baby Henry has arrived! Congratualtions Charlie!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> dare she has the same effect on me :haha: yours sounds like a nightmare too!!! DH called her back and he seemed a bit agitated after speaking to her she has been moaning that i havent been round to see her!!! i mean seriously he has been back at work for 3 days and 1st day i was struggling 2nd day i was trying to get in a routine and today i was busy!!!! jeeez!!!! im not going rushing round there i have better things to do!!!! and he has been so unsettled recently im not gonna go upsetting him further cos he just wants lots of cuddles with me!!!! ahhh!!!!!

I don't blame you! It's different now that we have babies isn't it. I mean, i know she's going to try to get me to go over there soon or come back here again soon- but seriously- i need a freaking break! I need them to back off. Look- you never wanted to visit us before i had the baby because it was me- and she likes to like take the babies and carry them off and that's SO not going to go over well with me. I feel trouble in my future! I used to invite her over before, even offered to cook dinner for her and she freaking said 'no thanks' but she'd make dinner for us instead if we wanted to come over. And now you just want to snatch my baby. 



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Dare- glad to hear little Ava has gained her weight back already, that was quick!
> 
> 
> My mom is coming over tomorrow to take me and the boys to the grocery store, I'm so nervous that little Jack will want to eat while we're only halfway through the store, but we need food badly... I can't believe that soon I"ll have to take 2 kids to the grocery store by myself, I can't believe I'm so nervous about this! Anyone else venturing out by themselves yet?

Ttc- it's because she eats like every half hour sometimes! It's insane! And i'm afraid of going out and about to the store- Dh has been doing all of it- but he goes back to work on monday :cry: so i have to figure out how to get things done with a baby that won't stay in her crib! I'm scared to go out and about yet! Actually i only left the house once- yesterday to go to the peds office!



natalie85 said:


> Ahhh baby monitor keeps scaring me tonight keeps going off to say he isn't moving or stopped breathing but he is fine!!! He has actually settled in his cot!! So happy made dh sleep on sofa though mainly because I need to get him in habit of sleeping in cot now and he will be unsettled and cry because of it so I said to dh to sleep on sofa if he wanted to get sleep!!! So nice to sleep in my bed ive missed it!!!!!

Hun were you having trouble getting him to sleep in his cot too? Ava won't sleep at all unless we're holding her! We are co-sleeping right now but really miss that time to be able to like, cuddle with DH and just have time just the two of us. And during the day you HAVE to hold her or she wakes up screaming. AND she pretends she's hungry because she wants my boob to put her to sleep! seriously! tries to fall asleep attached to me. little stinker! How did you get him to his cot? Help!



Mal said:


> today has been a good day, stll in hospital not sure why but i really dont mind it, enjoyed nbeing taken care and being able to ask questions.
> 
> I had a birth story wrote out n then I fell asleep lol n just closed windows without thinking lol so im gonna write it up later as Im exhausted.
> 
> it was afast but stressful labor

Being taken care of was pretty sweet. At one point the nurses had to help me stand (i was having serious back pain AFTER the birth) and then i bled ALL over the floor and left bloody foot prints to the bathroom. Real nice. Was so thankful to have them help me, and not mind helping me and not make me feel bad about it- i kept apologizing to them for the mess. So glad i didn't go home with that mess. Enjoy the pampering!



xsarahbellax said:


> I'm still here! :-(

Sarahbelle we'll wait here with you! you're not alone!!!


@ Charlie- Hey hun congrats!!!! So glad you are done waiting now!!!! :)


AFM- last night baby slept much better with me- still co-sleeping and can't put her down for like 2 freaking minutes without her screaming. But last night she fed i think maybe 4 times from midnight to like 730- so we slept good together. 

DH is holding her right now. He doesn't mind- but it's because he's going to be working and i'm going to be here alone with her, and wont be able to get crap done. We have to start doing something to get her to sleep in her crib! Even if it's like an hour stretch i could get something done!!!! 

Milk is in - VERY full. Engorged once on each side already- it's insane- i wasn't expecting this. If she's eating- it will leak ALL over her if she stops sometimes, i mean i had to grab it because she just randomly stopped sucking and literally had a small pool of milk in my hand. In a matter of seconds. Had to have DH grab a cloth to help.

And the poo!!!! Anyone else having insane diapers?! She poops a ton- all the time it feels like! And it's like right in the middle of a diaper change, she shoots ALL over the place! We can't seem to catch her after she's done. She always has more to share. She makes this face, makes a little sound, and then the poop begins. OH THE POOP!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congratulations Charlie, I can't wait to hear how everything went!!! Now we just have to wait for Sarahbella and we'll all have officially had our babies, how exciting!!!

Dare- I'm the same as you with the leaking. I go through breastpads like crazy! Last night I fell asleep without putting my nursing bra back on and my sheets were soaked through, its funny when you wake up and are stuck to the sheets! However, it is the only time in my life I have big full boobs, so I sort of enjoy it (well I could do without the engorged feeling I guess), and I have the crazy poops too- thats another one of the joys of breastfeeding, but alot of poo means a healthy baby!

We made it through the grocery store just fine this morning! Jack slept the entire time, and my oldest was so good and didn't ask for anything. I was so glad my mom came with me, she pushed the cart and I just loaded it, plus she is so calm which helps calm me down!


----------



## natalie85

TTC so glad your trip to shops went well and your oldest was so well behaved!!! its lovely you have your mum to keep u calm!!! by the way do i have u on facebook, if u use it?

Dare he hates lying down on his back, he has been worse in moses basket, but last night in cot he was ok as long as he could see me!! as soon as he couldnt see me he screamed!!! i couldnt do co sleeping i would be so scared i would roll over and squash him im a very fidgity sleeper!!! i always roll about!!! so i have basically got the cot so i can stick my hand in and he can hold it and so my face is level with his and he can see me through the bars, it worked last night anyway we will have to see how tonight goes but i have to leave some lights on so he can see me!! oh and not look at him too much cos if i do he stares back at me so if i dont keep eye contact he drifts off, also i kinda lie there with my eyes shut (i peep) so he copies!!! hope that helps!!!
have u thought about getting a baby sling? i cant use mine yet but have heard they are amazing as u can have them with u and still get on and get things done!! i cant wait to use mine!!!
we HAD to go to the inlaws this evening i wasnt happy about it cos now i havent got his bath done today, dh was fixing fil's computer so i was stuck with mil :( she keeps moaning to everyone that i dont go over seriously??!!!!! so i dont think dh wanted to go but he was like can u 2 come with me try keep mum happy etc i did it for him but was so not happy about it she made more digs about his weight!! and kept saying oh he hasnt got a face a recognise must take after your family and oh well at least he is healthy i seriously hate this woman!!!! grrr sorry for the moan!!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I have a moby wrap (sling) and there is a other called a maitai or something that's suppose to be good ... I love it for getting things done or even jus having free hands to eat! Silas sleeps in his carseat in the bassinet right next to me now. I started off laying him there once he fell asleep (with that jcole snuggly car seat thing from target in it) and gradually have increased it and now he mostly sleeps there so I get my cuddle time back with DH bc I was getting super sad and lonely without it! ... It will happen just hang in there and try things til you find what works for you! 

Congrats Charlie!!!!! I am so thrilled for you! He is a doll! 

Sarabelle hang in there! Won't be too long! 

Sorry your MIL's are horrid! :( ... Mine hasn't even been over! I know she works and they don't wanna bother us & we've had bdays and funerals the past two weekends so they've seen him a lil bit ... But I'll be hurt if they don't start coming to see him soon. They drove 2 hours to get our one yr old niece (first girl on that side in 40 years since dh's dads sister was born) just to keep her overnight and drive her back the next day! I am sure they'll come around but my mom holds him everyday! (we live in the same neighborhood & I don't mind!) 

I've been out a few times alone to the grocery store etc ...it's def more difficult & time consuming but it hasn't been bad! Glad your trip went good ttc! It's good to get out of the house! Last Friday DH & I went shopping and put the baby In the stroller and the baby enjoyed the riding and we enjoyed each others company! & the little bit of normalacy! 

AFM- Silas has thrush (in his mouth) & has given it to me (in my boobs *ouch!*) ... not sure how he got it ... I was on antobiotics at hospital & I think that caused it in him :-/ ... He also has a thrush diaper rash... Which he's had on and off since we came home I just didn't realize it was thrush & not a norm one! So we both get medicine! Woo hoo he has been a bit cranky not bad but eating more often & stuff! And I've got a bit of an oversupply problem with my milk so I am trying to remedy that! :) oh the fun! Mr Silas is still such a good baby though! I adore him & things are going relatively well thus far! He's up to about 9 lbs I think! He keeps gaining like this he will be a chunker! :) 

And yes the poop from breastfeeding is crazy! They say after six weeks it changes and they can go anywhere from 10 times a day to once every 10 days and it be normal! (unlike formula fed babies) Silas's poop has already calmed down a lot though & he was going loads every feeding!


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh ladies I feel rubbish im hoping I'm not coming down with anything I keep feeling light headed :( noticed it when we were at the in-laws but think had it few times today earlier got it quite bad at the moment I've also noticed I have another lump in my thigh :-/ hopefully it's nothing bad!!!!
Krystal glad u are doing so well not cool about the thrush I know antibiotics can cause thrush!! Hope it clears up for u quickly!!! Aw so your mil hasn't been over :( my dad hasn't been able to make it over which he is upset about but his back is not so good he has had 2 operations on it so far and is looking like he needs another speaks to surgeon on thurs (his surgeon been away!!) we can't go over to his because his girlfriend smokes in the house even if she didn't when we went over it still lingers and it's his own fault his back hasn't healed cos after first op he didn't rest after second he did start of taking it easy but then he felt better so played with his band and ever since then it's been bad oh and he wasn't taking his painkillers, he should have done because reduces inflamation!! No telling some people though!!!
Anyone have any ideas what these lumps is got are and if related to feeling light headed??


----------



## natalie85

Oh dare another thing I heard that might help baby settle is if u put in her cot a used Breast pad the smell of it will help settle them as they link the smell to u! I haven't done it myself because I'm not bf the smell of mine were confusing him and upsetting him!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies - for those who don't know Henry Jack Wilson was born 6 days overdue at 4pm weighing 9lbs 5.5ozs!!! Was quite a hard labour with my contractions being far more intense than they should have been! But he's so worth it!! I'm totally on love :)

Hope everyone's ok and when I get better signal I'll check what's been going on :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Krystal- what do you think of the Mobi wrap? I've been thinking about getting one, but it looks so intimidating, like I would never be able to figure it out! Sorry to hear about the Thrush, hope it clears up soon with the medicine, I always eat tons of yogurt when I'm on antibiotics, its supposed to help keep everything "normal."
Natalie- I hope you're not coming down with something, are you eating enough? I have found myself getting light headed, but then I realize I just haven't eaten anything in awhile so that usually helps!

I just got back from the in-laws farm. It was so relaxing to just sit by their pool while Jack napped, and my MIL took big brother for a ride on the gator to see the animals, now I'm back home and both boys are napping, what a miracle!


----------



## CharlieKeys

God your in laws should just wait to be invited and shouldn't all of a sudden be all interested! Hypocritical to behonest! My mil was gutted cause she had a holiday booked before we found out, no lie the exact hour she went to the airport I went into labour! She got really upset cause she won't see him for 2 weeks and then Steve's back at work! 

Natalie - how you feeling?!
Krystal - hope the thrush clears up soon for both of you! Didn't know you could get boobie thrush hehe
Mal - hope her jaundice clears up soon!

I'm starting to wonder if they got his Birth weight wrong - he's just long and skinny - so can't see how that is 9lbs worth of baby! It's our first night at home so it's exciting to see what his feeding/waking pattern is going to be! I was trying my hardest to breast feed but he fed from half 10 last night non stop until 4am! And then today even though he latched on how they told me to do it, my nipples are bleeding and bruised so I can't do it! Plus with Stephen running about it was becoming hard work bfing him constantly and looking after Stephen! He's not taking it great either - You can tell he's jealous just by his extra destructive behaviour and he keeps trying to hit his head. Not intentionally to hurt him but because he wants attention. 

With the baby blues how long do they last? I've been crying non stop and even just told steve I really want another one :dohh: nothing to cry over though! I remember some of you saying you felt happy but sad/crying over stuff - mean mean hormones!!

How's everyone else's day been? :D


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Charlie, I'm sorry to hear your bruised and bleeding, that shouldn't be happening if he has the latch right. I can't imagine trying to nurse a baby with a 10 month old. I think its best for baby that he has a happy mommy, the breast/bottle debate is so personal for each person that I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't be happy with giving baby formula- everyone's situation is so different, so good for you for making a decision that's best for your family! I have heard the baby blues can last for the first two weeks, I know I'm starting to really feel like myself again, hopefully its short lived for you. Good luck with your first few nights at home!


----------



## natalie85

Charlie don't even ask lol!!! The dizziness was better through day but it's just come back I think it must be to do with lack of sleep as I just ate (not very much admitably!) baby blues hmmm 1st 24 hours were the worst for me but then I keep having the odd day of them! But then when I have those days it's usually when haven't had that much sleep ad he as had a crying unsettled day!!

Ttc sounds like u had a lovely day!!! :) I'm probably not eating enough but I think it's more exhaustion hope not coming down with anything!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well finally henry took his bottle! Still not drinking loads though it says for his weight be should be eating 4ozs but age 3ozs but we're lucky if he takes 2!! For some reason he hasn't learnt how to suck properly :shrug:

Ttc - how cool is that - they have a farm!! Like a proper one with animals??? Or just crops? Either way - lots to keep a child entertained hehe!

Nat - get some sleeeeeep!!!! :) you might feel better! Then again there's loDs of colds going around atm :(


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh don't worry about what the guidelines are!!!! He will eat what he likes when he Is hungry!!! Daniel started just taking 1oz every3 hours for first 2 days then all sudden was 2-3 then now 3-4 oz's!!! What formula are u using? 
I'm off to bed now dh gonna sleep with him in front room (he only wants to sleep in his bouncer last night and tonight!! It's cooler in there anyway!!) 
I've had bit of bunged up nose but thats hopefully all!!! 

Any of ladies babies suffering with reflux or what u think might be reflux?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc sounds like a lovely day!!! I love farms! Dh's grandparents have a cow farm. It's lovely there! 

I like my moby wrap. It's not difficult, a bit confusing at first but I practiced a couple times with a baby doll. it works really well and is very secure. I bend & squat cleaning & such with it on (lots of exercise!)it's a bit hot so I wouldn't wear it outnin the summer the material is heavyish. it's nothing but a huge long piece of fabric that tapers toward the ends! I like mine though there is a similar one that is simpler that you just put on & don't haveto tie called a maitai or somethigs I think you may wanna look into! 

Thanks everyone. In the USA if the infection is in your girl parts it's called a yeast infection. If it's in your mouth, nipples etc it's called thrush. So the baby has it in his mouth & transfered it to me. Feeding on my left side where it's worst is very painful right now! But we are sticking it out! 

Glad you worked things out Charlie! Ttc is right they are both better off with a happy mommy & you have a lot on your hands! They shouldn't be bruised or bleeding or hurting so something wasn't right anyways! Whether it was wrong latching or wrong info! That sounds painful! I am glad you are all happy and getting settled! My nephews are 12 mos apart and it was hard at first but they are best friends they won't even sleep in separate rooms! They are partners in crime literally! Stealing cookies and whatnot haha Henry & Stephen will be the same bfore you know it! :) 

We had a lot of reflux symptoms but it was a breastmilk oversupply problem that is finally starting to get better! Samira's Hayden has reflux, you may should talk to her! 

We had a nice dinner out tonight with the mil & fil. They bought us dinner and we sat and. Just talked and relaxed with them for a couple of hours or more. & they held the baby and it was a really nice night! We rented movies but I think they'll have to wait til tomorrow night! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww krystal sounds like you had a lovely night! :) nice to just go out & socialise with other adults isn't it :) what movies did you rent?

Natalie - we went for aptamil again but for £8.97 a tin - feel like we're wasting way to much of it!! You're using aptamil aren't you?


----------



## natalie85

Yep we using same one!!! U can use it once made up for 2 hours says on box so if he doesn't take much we keep it just incase he wants a bit more in that time!!!

Awww krystal that sounds lovely!!! I will talk to samira when she is back from her camping!


----------



## DaretoDream

@ krystal - have been thinking about the mobi wrap. Sounds fabulous. Just don't know if i can do it. But i might have to since baby refuses to sleep alone. going to have to get one of those co-sleeper things today because i worry too much about squishing her. DH finally gave in to the idea. 

@ Ttc- sounds wonderful for a day out!!!! :) I want to go to the farm.


Having kind of baby blues... i mean, i really miss cuddling with DH. But, i want the animals out of the house- because they seem to be more trouble than anything else right now. 

Dh seems to be losing patience with her crying- and she doesn't do it much! She is hungry a lot- and he gets upset because there is nothing he can do to comfort her (since we are bfing) so it's rough on him. He also mentioned that he has to go back to work on monday and that was going to be hard- and i think he stressed himself out- so now he gets agitated quicker whereas he wasn't like that before. 

I keep getting engorged so i have been instructed by my nurse who came by yesterday to pump. Because otherwise my milk won't let down right because it hurts- and baby doesn't want that nipple and refuses to eat from it. So i have one working boob right now. Ugh. So, waiting for the equipment to dry so i can get pumping on the left one because i'm in such pain right now. I have been self-expressing by hand every little bit because i have to relieve the pressure, it's pretty bad. But i can't get enough out unless i stand there for a while squeezing the sucker. A ton of milk comes out but not enough to relieve it. sheesh. 

Anyone else bfing waking up with the night sweats? Apparently that happens a lot- but even worse with engorgement too. I mean literally dripping with sweat. It's awful. Baby doesn't seem to mind. Sleeping very well through the night now- seems to get night is night- at least for the last two nights. And last night was the best. She did very well. Proud of her. But jeez. I'm a mess!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, I'm sorry to hear about all the problems. I don't just get night sweats, I get sweaty throughout the day, I figured it was associated with BF'ing... but I am always turning down the AC and turning on the fans, DH thinks I'm crazy!!! My engorgement seems to just now be getting under control, it doesn't hurt as bad when baby initially latches anymore because the engorgement goes down. Hopefully it will get better for you! And you're invited to the farm any time, my in-laws just have cows, but the neighbor has goats, and horses so we go from farm to farm to see all the different animals, its really nice. We would love to have a farm as well, but land around here has gotten crazy expensive because so many people from Maryland have moved up and bought up all the land!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh, and I forgot to mention that your avatar picture is absolutely adorable, Ava is a little beauty!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Dare, I'm sorry to hear about all the problems. I don't just get night sweats, I get sweaty throughout the day, I figured it was associated with BF'ing... but I am always turning down the AC and turning on the fans, DH thinks I'm crazy!!! My engorgement seems to just now be getting under control, it doesn't hurt as bad when baby initially latches anymore because the engorgement goes down. Hopefully it will get better for you! And you're invited to the farm any time, my in-laws just have cows, but the neighbor has goats, and horses so we go from farm to farm to see all the different animals, its really nice. We would love to have a farm as well, but land around here has gotten crazy expensive because so many people from Maryland have moved up and bought up all the land!
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that your avatar picture is absolutely adorable, Ava is a little beauty!!!

That's awesome about the farm!!! we would love to visit. Maybe when she's a bit bigger and i'm not bf'ing every 5 seconds?! Sheesh. I really shouldn't complain so much- i mean honestly, it could be a lot worse. I've been very lucky. I guess it's those blues. Poor ava, i have to change her outfit because as some point i leaked milk on her during the night and her shirt sleeve smells like sour milk! lol. Pads can't contain their power! 

Thanks for the comment about the avatar photo, i love her so much! Everyone keeps saying she looks like me... and i just don't see it!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oooh she does look like you! Especially the eyes!! I can't believe how gorgeous ALL of OUR babies are!!!! And how well behaved they all seem! :)

Afm - my mum, step dad, brother and his g/f came to visit today. It was 4pm so we decided to go for lunch as I assumed hte midwife wasn't going to turn up! AS soon as we sat down she phoned and was like 'Oh I'm outside are you about?' :dohh: urm....... I waited all day for a phone call - nothing. So I have to take him in to the drop in clinic tomorrow!! I really can't see how he's carrying 9lbs worth of birth weight! He's got the skinniest legs and the skinniest arms/body! He is long though which would explain how I could feel his feet in my ribs when he was engaged! He's now just tucked up on my chest asleep in the fetal position! Was really worried about how I could love him as much as I love Stephen and it's amazing how much love you have for all your children!

Also.... not to make you jealous ladies - but I've pretty much stopped bleeding already :D Is anyone else getting bad afterpains as well? 

What has everyone else done today? Hope all mummys, babies and mummy's to be are happy and had a nice day :)


----------



## sequeena

Charlie go away, seriously :rofl: I bled through my trousers today... white trousers... why oh why did I think that was a good idea??


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: noooooooo you never wear white!!!!!!! Unless you're sure you're 'safe'


----------



## sequeena

Brain fart :dohh: :lol:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Charlie, I think I'm done bleeding too... almost, but I'm still to scared to quit using pads, and I'm definitely not ready for white!!! I just love your new picture too, two boys are really a blessing!!!


----------



## BattyNora

TTC  I have a moby wrap as well and havent used it with Phoebe yet, but practised with a bag of sugar and a teddy bear! Im going to be using it when I go to football next Saturday so Ill let you know how we get on! It looks daunting but the tying is really simple  and you get all the instructions (with pictures!!)

Charlie  happy mummy is the best thing! Oh, and even though you may have stopped bleeding dont be going jumping on Steve JUST yet..unless you want to make it 27 months pregnant in a row! :haha:

Dare  so sorry to hear youre having trouble. Hopefully the pumping will help and youll manage to find a comfortable level and Ava will be one happy booby monster. And I think we forget how big of a time this can be for our other halves..and youre right, not being able to help must be such a horrible feeling. If Phoebe cries and I know its not something I can help with its such a horrible feeling.

As for night sweats  not something Ive had as extreme but since being home its like Ive got a radiator attached to me! Im so, so hot all the time. 

Sequeena - :dohh:

AFM - I'm a bit sore with BF so I know the latch isn't right but Phoebe is a right little booby monster, and is good at it. She can find a breast on anyone (as both grandad and daddy have found out!) so I'm sure a trip to the BF clinic next week will help and with a little work we'll get there.

I'm so totally smitten, and Pauly has surprised me so much....he's been amazing. I don't think he's stopped smiling in four days! He's a natural, even with the pooey nappies! 

I've also decided, already, that I'm not going back to work. Bee is my life already, I don't care about not having the money. I've always worked my butt off and we live with my parents because we can't afford to move out, and they give us so much support, that why shouldn't I take this time to properly be with my baby. I hate the work I do, and I love this little girl. It seems like a no-brainer to me. Pauly can be the man and make me a kept woman for once!


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh Charlie I'm jealous!!!! We drove past your place earlier :haha:

Sorry will catch up properly shortly


----------



## DaretoDream

@ sequeena! Oh nooo! I never wear white anyway I'm messy and always wind up sitting on something! Lol.

@charlie- my bleeding has slowed down pretty much as well! Think I can downgrade a pantyliner size too. Exciting!

@batty- hun I'm glad you are going to stay home with baby! What a great thing. 

@ttc- you know I ventured to the store today (thinking about ur grocery run) with dh and she screamed the whole time. I thought I was going to die. Horrible! These damn hormones! I bawled the whole drive home plus here at home- dh was very supportive. But I don't know how you did it! Jealous.

afm- think I uncorked the poor engorged boob and she is feeding from it again.
you know dh has kind of seemed like he hasn't wanted my family here yet his family has been her more than mine. Annoyed about that.


----------



## natalie85

DaretoDream said:


> Having kind of baby blues... i mean, i really miss cuddling with DH. But, i want the animals out of the house- because they seem to be more trouble than anything else right now.
> 
> Dh seems to be losing patience with her crying- and she doesn't do it much! She is hungry a lot- and he gets upset because there is nothing he can do to comfort her (since we are bfing) so it's rough on him. He also mentioned that he has to go back to work on monday and that was going to be hard- and i think he stressed himself out- so now he gets agitated quicker whereas he wasn't like that before.
> 
> !

i know what u mean!!! i am having these days! 
we are realising that our main group of friends we have grown out of they are so different from us now!! dh is the same with the crying but we are bottle feeding!! when he went back to work was really tough on both of us he found that he was exhausted from work and didnt have the energy for us!!!! hang in there hun gets easier... for us not the men mind!!!!!:haha:


----------



## natalie85

batty good for u!!!!!
i dont know what im going to do about work i think im gonna have to do part time evening work back in a supermarket i dont know what to do cos my 'old' work place is now 1hour away from me on train but i could get a transfer but way buses are will be 30mins-1hour away from 2 nearer stores :-S so i was thinking theres a shop a lot nearer but open less hours so by time i got there its only open for 2 hours so is it really worth it?? i really dont know what im gonna do!!!! :(

loving all the new avitatar pics!!! although im really having to look at names now as i am getting in a muddle figuring out who is who!!! such gorgeous babies!!! charlie your comment of well behaved babies!!! have u met mine???? he had everyone thinking he was a girl, he mis behaves when i do his nappy but good as gold for dh!! cheeky monkey i have lol


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks nat- I've been crying on ans off all night now. Just sad. Over what feels like nothing. Just so sad.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare it gets better. My horomones were the same I was sooo sad over not cuddling with dh! & my dog is on my last nerve so much I just get annoyed with her & it isn't fair to her so I'm giving her away. Hardest decision ever but I love her and Want her to be happy & my baby is my priority! ... I cried when I decided and I will cry when she leaves tomorrow. :( .... But the stuff with dh will get better! I cried about it every night. I was just so sad I cried over everything .... I still have a moment or two but it's gotten better ... First two weeks are really hard. It does get better! Hang in there! 

I have had the night sweats too terribly! And it stinks bc I have to shower at night when dh gets home and then sweat all night and have to wait again to shower :-/ ugh! 
I didn't know it had to do with bf-ing though! 

My bleeding has been pretty much gone for over a week and a half but I'll go 2-3 days of nothing ... Then I'll spot a bit then 2-3 days nothing ... Sooo annoying!!! I just want it to go away for good so I can have sex again!!! LoL I don't wea white either I am sooo messy! 

We layed around the house all day and watched movies & then came to my parents bc mom holds the baby and we just eat and relax! His umbilical cord finally fell off I aware he has the deepest belly button! So we started cloth diapers and he will get his first "real" bath tonight!!! :) I am excited!


----------



## natalie85

oh i havent had nightsweats might be because in the evenings i feel so cold (which i love!!!!) 

dare it does get better i have days where i cry and feel so upset for no reason i wonder how much of it is due to exhaustion and plus its a major lifestyle change i know i have never felt so much love for someone before and it amazes me i never thought it possible!!!! but so much has changed now and its hard to adjust to a new life that evolves around someone else!!!! i miss my wild drunken nights already!!!


----------



## sequeena

My hormones are up shit creek too :( and I'm the same with the animals :growlmad:


----------



## Mal

hey guys Shew this has been a very busy and hectic few days. Baby lily has jaundice and so we have been to hospital everyday having her levels tested. My milk just dropped friday afternoon and its huge difference compared to before lol. all the nursing bras I had dont fit so my friend bought me a new one today and i just now put it on and wow it holds my boobs sooo well huge relief. 


Ive been having horrrrrible back pain from the epi. 


I have also been crying alot over nothing and over other things. Pediatrician almost sent us to Er friday as she thought baby was lethargic because she slept through her entire appt. and had only peed once but heck my milk had not even come in yet but since milk has come in huge 180 in how baby acts but she is also a very hard sleeper lol my OH is a hard sleeper so waking him up is pratically impossible lol 

My OH also left today for work and wont be back for 3 weeks :( its been hard as we have nto had much time to spend together cause he has been catching up on things around the house that I cant do he has had NO time to relax since he got home sat. its been non stop going for him. But he said when he comes up he plans to relax with me n aby alllll week.

oka must attemt to sleep


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty, thats so great that you can stay home with baby, unfortunately I don't have that option- we use my insurance so I have to go back on Nov. 17th, I'm trying to not even think about that yet, I still have awhile until it happens!
Mal- sorry to hear about the Jaundice, and now that your milk has come in you'll definitely see a difference!
Seems like we're all having hormone issues, hopefully that will sort itself soon. We're having a lazy day here, just did about 100 puzzles with DS #1, its raining so I'm feeling sorta cooped up in the house!


----------



## DaretoDream

@krystal- thanks hun, makes me feel better. And i understand about the animal thing. I have three- 2 cats and a dog. And honestly- i want them all gone. The dog is doing freaking fantastic- his meds are helping him so much (he's a schnauzer so a terrier like your little one- they are all very high strung) and he is doing so well. I thought i'd have so many issues with him. He's been such a good boy i'm amazed. But the cats, and the dog, it's like, too much to handle. And i know they're not getting the attention they want or deserve. They were my entire world... and everything has shifted to this one tiny little body. 

That's awesome about the cloth diapers!! Ava's cord fell off on friday- the hospital had left her clamp on and had to get that removed at the drs on wednesday- but she had been tugging at it, and hitting it, so it was super loose- (cue insane mommy) and it finally fell off, i had a heart attack because i thought it was too early- but it actually looks good! Was so scared. And yeah the night sweats! Oh my gosh! They were so bad last night that i woke up freezing because i was dripping! Sheesh. it's terrible. And i'm still bleeding a bit, i thought it was almost gone but then it came back a bit heavier again- nothing worrisome but just tricky and annoying. It's trying my patience. OH and you've been bf'ing for a while- tmi but are your nipples still really sore ? I seem to have a lot of trouble with them. And if i don't have them covered at all times- i leak everywhere. I mean if i'm feeding her i need a towel under them because i've already soaked her shirt. Excess leaking. I also think it's awesome that you have gone out and about. I mean, i am afraid of going anywhere yet! I feel like i need to stay in my house where it's safe.

@natalie- Hun you probably don't have the nightsweats because it has to do with bfing. It makes you sweat terribly. Even worse if you are engorged - awful. LOL i do miss my drink occasionally- but i didn't really do the drunk wild nights. I could have like one or two drinks and be on the floor. I'm a light weight! lol. I just enjoy watching tv, unwinding at the end of the day, and having a nice drink. But, i'm ok without it for a while! I could go for a nice glass of wine though. :)

@Sequeena- How are you and your boy holding up? 

@mal- so sorry about the jaundice hun- i hear it's not that uncommon though. So once you get through the annoying testing- i think you're going to be just fine. :) Rooting for you and baby! And my dh goes back to work tomorrow... came up so fast. Scary that tomorrow i'll be on my own. So nervous.

@ttc- Omg it's pouring here too. I walked the dog in it this morning- to get out of the house because dh was up with her and she wasn't screaming- so i took the time to walk ben. He pranced out in the rain- and it actually was really nice. Felt like a kid with my crocs on, and wanted to just go walking down the street with the water going in my shoes. Guess that makes me loony. It was so fresh and real out there. Relaxing almost. You should try to take a light stroll to to get rid of the cooped up feeling. I bet your boy would love it! if you have someone to watch the young one, just take the older out and go splash in some puddles. :)


AFM- doing a bit better today, used the co-sleeper we got at target yesterday. She used it!!! :yippee: and i actually slept pretty well! had a few diaper changes during the night, and a few feeds- but she does very well at night, doesn't wake up as much to feed. But, she always does- and lets me know it's that time to be changed and eat again. She leads me in the scheduling. it's nice. 

My nipples are pretty sore, i hope that goes away soon. And the pads i'm going through is insane- it's got to calm down sooner or later, they're too expensive to buy so many!

And we are going through diapers like crazy!!!! and wipes! omg! i mean i was expecting a ton but this is more than a ton! I have the baby with Constant Poop Syndrome! CPS! CPS!

Last night i was cleaning her up, just a little poo in her diaper. Well, then she gushed urine ALL over the changing table, and then shot poop. seriously baby? so we had to be changed because our urine went everywhere. 

She's lucky she's so damn cute. :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, have you ever heard of Lilypadz? They are reusable breast pads. They are made of silicone and actually stick to your breasts. I know it sounds kind of weird, but they actually keep you from leaking, and you just wash them off at the end of the day and you can reuse them again the next day. I got them this time, because I went through soooo many disposable breast pads with my first. I really like them, plus they don't get all scrunched up in your bra so you have lumpy boobs under a shirt. I ordered mine from Amazon, but they sell them at babies r us too I think!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - yay for being a sahm :) if that's what you wanna do then do it! :) 

Dare - you're a milk making machine - my friend said her boobs were like yours & constantly leaking so she donates hers. Maybe you could do that? Do they do that in America? 

Afm - Henry had his newborn checkup today & he's absolutely perfect and my uterus has apparently gone back to it's original size already!! She said I clearly have a super uterus and am good at making/delivering babies!! She asked when we were having another one and we'd always said in a couple of years - steve turned round and said "no more now this is it". Really upset me cause we agreed on 3 and now he says he'll only have one more cause I want it - not what WE want. I know it's way early to talk about kids now but still upsetting! 

Can't stop crying tonight either - I feel like I've let Stephen down cause i just haven't figured out how to split my attention! Thank god steve's off cause he's been so helpful - I'm just so worried about what I'm going to do when he goes away on Tuesday for 3 days for his manager's exams :-( 

How's everyone else's Sunday been?


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- lilypads?! Sounds amazing!!!!! Thank you! I just can't do these disposable ones! They're only going to last me like 2 weeks!!!! Disgusting! I feel like I smell bad because of how much I leak. I would love to have reusable ones! Amazing! Thank you so so much!!!!!!!!
@charlie- donating sounds wonderful- don't know if they do that here- will have to look that up! What a great cause!!! Hahaha!!! Super uterus!! That's amazing!!! And I'm very sorry about dh saying that. But maybe hell come around??? Dh hasn't even mentioned more to me. I can't imagine birthing like that again but yet... Maybe on a few years :) and I'm sorry he's going away on tuesday! That'd horrid. Dh goes back to work tomorrow- but I think I'll be ok. Trying to be positive. I'm sorry you have the cries today- sending you love and good wishes to feel better :)

afm- had a turn around today- feeling good. Gonna give ava a bath and then do a photo shoot! Loving my life today. I'll probably go back to crying tomorrow lol.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Charlie, sorry you're having a rough spot- splitting attention can be tough, but remember that Stephen will never remember life without a baby brother, so by the time you figure it out, they'll probably both be adjusted to their new life! My DH has to go out of town one night this week and I'm very nervous, but next month he has to leave for a week, I guess I'll wait to get nervous for that later.... Do you have anyone that can come stay with you for a little? I might have my sister come stay with me, I just have to see how we're doing until then.


----------



## natalie85

Hahaha dare we have the same thing!!! I was in middle of changing him he had done massive poo and waited a while before changing him to make sure he had finished had just finished cleaning him started to put clean nappy on went all over my hand so started again got the nappy on and he went again!!!!! So changed nappy again then he weeed everywhere was such a mess had to use my travel changing mat to finish changing him!!!! Yukky!!!!
I only get days where I miss drinking lots just feel upset we have kinda out grown our friends we don't see majority of them that often but yeah was bit gutted as they couldn't relate too well to us and when they asked how was going they didn't seem interested in really knowing about feeds and nappies lol!!! Ido wish we were all living in same area on here as feel like so much in common with all of u!!! Lucky Charlie is so close to me lol u have no escape hun!!! Batty too!!!!! :D


----------



## natalie85

Aww Charlie that's fab your body has recovered so quickly!!! I am jealous!!!! 
I'm sure steve didn't mean it hun maybe he is just Luke woah 2 kids in a year and half ahhh I'm sure he will love a third just needs to adjust maybe!?! 
Hmmm splitting attention... Maybe like get him involved? Like when changing nappy get him to hold nappy bag open etc and talk him through what u doing and when feeding Henry sit there and play summin like I spy? Something where u dont need to use hands? And maybe before it's time for bed use the feeding time before hand to have sit and talk time? I dunno I'm not sure how it works having 2 children lol!!!! 

As for me I dont know where today has gone!!!! We didn't properly get up till midday, dh had the bed last night so I stayed on sofa as little monkey will only sleep upright so been sleeping in his bouncer he is so unsettled and really is displaying reflux signs so when I'm at docs in morn im gonna ask about him!! Managed to get washing done haven't put it away yet had 3hours sleep this evening as well!!! I really should get off my phone and do something I swear a whole day goes past and I don't achieve a thing!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Phoebe has been feeding for 45 minutes.....is this normal? I only feed on one side per feed normally but have swapped this time...she normally feeds for around 20 mins...theb today had two 30 mins (one followed by 4 hours sleep!!!) and now this monster feed!!


----------



## DaretoDream

batty- ava was doing that too! A lot! She only calmed down to like 20 min feeds at most now. She was feeding like an hour took a 30 min break then would feed for another hour! Insane!


----------



## natalie85

im not sure batty but i know if daniel is having a growth spurt he takes more!!! i know when he was 2 weeks old we had to up his feed as he was always finishing bottle and wanting more!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks both. I'll ask midwife today....she's only just woken up for her next feed now so it's been four hours since she finished that feed - almost five since starting! I'm not complaining seen as it was hourly last night but gonna check that's okay!


----------



## Mal

well after the jaundice test today her numbers are coming down YAY, I have a dr appt tomorrow for them to do a checkup on her. Im so glad breat feeding is going good but today it seems as if i have nothing coming out and it takes forever to get a good latch so I eventually move her to the right as she has no problems feeding on that side . 

She looks like she is changing efore my eyes already.barely have time to get online but she has been sleeping a little more today. 


My little angel is only 5 days old :( seems like yesterday I was pushing her out.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - he's gone from no poo to a pooping machine by the sounds of it! :haha: Henry seems to do a poo everytime I change him! how'd the drs go?

Dare - saw the photo shoot on fb! They're lovely :) can't believe how like you she is! Have you got things planned for when he goes to work?

Ttc - how do you cope when he goes away overnight? I'm staying with my sil so she can help out :) does your sister have children too?

Afm - got a decent night last nigh - steve took over everything past midnight cause was just so exhausted - had been up pretty much non stop since 2am of the 11th so he did it all! Didn't wake me up, just took Henry out of the room and fed him etc :) it's amazing how a few hours makes a massive difference! 

Also my milks come in! My boobs are leaking like mad & are like boulders!! It's too late to get him back to nipple - have tried but on weds it's pay day & I really wanna express is it gonna be too late to pump and feed that way then? Haven't got a clue how long it lasts for :-/ 

It's such a lovely day here today! Took both boys to the supermarket & they were soooo good! So proud of Stephen especially! He's doing so well! 

Natalie - I'm always around :) def gotta meet up with our boys soon! Seems silly being in the same town and not too! And batty's down the road etc :) 

Has anyone heard from Sarahbella? Wondering if there's any news from her?

Hope everyone's having a lovely day! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

@Mal- glad everything is going well hun. i know time flies so fast- it's insane. The latch will come- but make sure you are using that one bb even if it's not perfect- you don't want to decrease your output in that one and only have one good working one- and lord you don't want to engorge like i did! Sheesh!! It hurts! Best of luck hun x


@charlie - thanks hun! i had a blast doing it. I love doing my photography. Being pregnant made it so hard to get around i had a horrible time getting to any locations to just shoot and it was awful. I think that's what i missed the most while pregnant. Is the photography. I just want to go and shoot shoot shoot! can't wait til she tolerates the stroller a bit so i can go out and do that again. Miss it so much. So for now, she will have to deal with being the center of attention. Something tells me she won't mind too much. Is it really too late to get him back to nipple? I would still try if it's something you want to do.

AFM- Trying to order baby announcements today- but the site isn't working, won't let me click or save the product. So all that work and i can't do anything and the company isn't answering its phones. :grrmad:

Didn't get off to a good night sleep last night, Ava cluster fed from like 8-130 this am- and a million diapers in between. Rough. Then she woke me up maybe once or twice more in the night- which was fine but that head start was awful. 

She refused her co-sleeper so again i had to hold her all night. And she's so fussy today, i can't put her down for 5 seconds or she screams. :( Poor baby. 

Mom is coming by for a bit- which could be good- she tends to ignore me when i tell her to ignore the freaking dog because if he goes wild i'm throwing him in another room and locking him up. She asks everytime what she should do, and then doesn't do anything i ask. I don't want him to be held the whole time. no i don't want him to scream and be fussed over. He has to learn, he's not first. he's last. Baby is first. and if he freaking loses it and screams when she gets here today i'm going to lose my mind. For real. 

Frustrated. sorry for the rant.


----------



## natalie85

lol charlie he is all over the place with his poo's!!!! one day loads other days none!!! 
docs went well my lumps are just scar tissue they not gonna do anything with them unless they grow, become red or sore!! so woohoo!!!! i spoke to her about little man as well and she agrees its reflux and given him some baby gaviscon! hopefully that will work anyway!!
yes we should meet up soon!!! would be lovely!!! :D
hmmmm whats sleep??? i am soooooo tired!!!! i got 30mitns last night he was so unsettled again just wanted to be held!! (we in same boat there dare!!!!) today has been mega busy i havent stopped!! by time got everything done and came back home i thought ahhh he has nearly 2 hours till next feed so thought i would sleep nope no chance i got 30mins then he decided he was hungry!! now dh home, well he has fallen asleep and daniel is unsettled :( i am exhausted and havent even managed to eat much!!! on the plus side we got him weighed, 12 days ago he was 9lbs 1.3oz, today he is 10lbs 3 oz!!! i am shocked how much he has gained!!!! 

aww dare sounds a nightmare i would not be able to cope with pets!!!! hope your mum does as u ask her and doesnt fuss over the dog!!!!
i used to love doing photography too mainly of bands though!!!!

ahhhh i just looked over and daniel was asleep so was just hoping..... nope dh snoring has woken him up ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

I still have not had time to catch up!

Esmé has colic, so we are in for a rough few weeks! Im taking her to the chiripractor for the 1st time tomorrow, so hopefully that will help. Today she has been awake from 8 am and only fell asleep at 6.30 pm, so I am exhausted! Hopefully she will be so tired she will sleep loads tonight! Fingers crossed!

Hope all of you and bubbas are doing well, sorry for being so rubbish with keeping up with everyone!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

@Charlie- glad to hear you got a good night's sleep, I'm still waiting on that one! I have gotten so used to DH being gone alot, that's just his job, but I'm really nervous now with two! My sister has a 4 year old, and she sleeps over at my house all the time, so my sister and her daughter can stay over and that will be a big help! I bet you can express if your milk is just now coming in, I'm not sure about that one- I bet your midwife could help you out with that one!
@Dare- sorry your having dog troubles, I know my dog acts up whenever we have company, but I just put him outside. Luckily, my dog has gotten very calm in his old age and just likes to lay around alot. He knows when DH comes home, thats when he gets his exercise so he doesn't bother me much during the day.
@Natalie- I'm glad the doc's went well, I really hope the gaviscon works! I can't believe how much your little guy weigh's already, I can't wait until our 1 month appt. to see how much Jack weighs!
@Tanasha, I'm sorry to hear little Esme has colic, what can they do about it? I've heard that makes life pretty rough, good luck!

AFM- Just got back from a visit to my sister's house, once again both boys are sleeping so its nap time for me!


----------



## natalie85

ttc i know!!! i was so shocked!!! i hope he isnt too much of a chunky monkey!!!! 
he has been soooo unsettled since dh came home, he just hasnt been to sleep in 5 hours now!!!! i hope this isnt a sign of things to come tonight!!!! he has been feeding every 2 hours today!!! sometimes takes 3.5oz sometimes just 1!! ahhh!! i cant keep up!!!! 

tanasha is it worth trying infacol? i cant remember if u are bf or ff if ff i reccomend dr browns anti colic bottles, well they seem to be good with us anyway!!! i would maybe try one and see if it helps!!?? also i had an email about colic babies it says:
If your little one cries repeatedly for 2-3 hours and has a flushed face, clenched fists, and pulls their legs up to their chest, 15 minutes or so after feeding, they could have colic. If they&#8217;ve got any of these symptoms, you should make an appointment with your midwife or GP. Colic can occur any time in the first few weeks after birth but the good news is that it usually disappears by the time they're 3-4 months old.

No one really knows the exact cause of colic. It could be anything from swallowing too much air, causing their tiny tummies to fill up; to having an immature digestive system, making it harder to digest some parts of milk, like lactose, until their systems are mature; or they could be sensitive to the proteins in cows' milk. Any of these things or a combination of them may be the cause. To help soothe your colicky baby try cuddling, rocking or gently massaging their tummies in a clockwise direction.


----------



## sequeena

infacol is a bloody god send and smells great too :lol:


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie85 said:


> lol charlie he is all over the place with his poo's!!!! one day loads other days none!!!
> docs went well my lumps are just scar tissue they not gonna do anything with them unless they grow, become red or sore!! so woohoo!!!! i spoke to her about little man as well and she agrees its reflux and given him some baby gaviscon! hopefully that will work anyway!!
> hmmmm whats sleep??? i am soooooo tired!!!! i got 30mitns last night he was so unsettled again just wanted to be held!! (we in same boat there dare!!!!) today has been mega busy i havent stopped!! by time got everything done and came back home i thought ahhh he has nearly 2 hours till next feed so thought i would sleep nope no chance i got 30mins then he decided he was hungry!! now dh home, well he has fallen asleep and daniel is unsettled :( i am exhausted and havent even managed to eat much!!! on the plus side we got him weighed, 12 days ago he was 9lbs 1.3oz, today he is 10lbs 3 oz!!! i am shocked how much he has gained!!!!
> 
> aww dare sounds a nightmare i would not be able to cope with pets!!!! hope your mum does as u ask her and doesnt fuss over the dog!!!!
> i used to love doing photography too mainly of bands though!!!!
> 
> ahhhh i just looked over and daniel was asleep so was just hoping..... nope dh snoring has woken him up ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Glad that your lumps are just scar tissue! it should go down a bit over time i think? Can't remember too much about it. LOL if i were you i'd probably be playing with it all the time! i'm a fiddler.

And thanks nat she did alright with the dog. Better than normal. But not great. I mean she sat on the floor with him to keep him content. And honestly i just don't think we'll be able to keep him long- because of all his issues and the fact that all three of these animals are too overwhelming for me I just can't handle them. Baby is fine. Baby plus 3 nut job pets- NOT FINE.




TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I still have not had time to catch up!
> 
> Esmé has colic, so we are in for a rough few weeks! Im taking her to the chiripractor for the 1st time tomorrow, so hopefully that will help. Today she has been awake from 8 am and only fell asleep at 6.30 pm, so I am exhausted! Hopefully she will be so tired she will sleep loads tonight! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hope all of you and bubbas are doing well, sorry for being so rubbish with keeping up with everyone!

So sorry about baby having colic! :( i know my cousin used the gripe water for that- said it helps.



TTCNumbertwo said:


> @Dare- sorry your having dog troubles, I know my dog acts up whenever we have company, but I just put him outside. Luckily, my dog has gotten very calm in his old age and just likes to lay around alot. He knows when DH comes home, thats when he gets his exercise so he doesn't bother me much during the day.
> 
> 
> AFM- Just got back from a visit to my sister's house, once again both boys are sleeping so its nap time for me!

i WISH i could put him outside. we don't have a yard! If i put him on the porch it's against rules and regs of the building he has to be WITH someone at all times on the porch. Sucks. I wish he was better but people fuss over him and encourage him to be bad. He's not like that with us. Just with people.

I wish ava was sleeping! so lucky! i can't nap unless i'm napping with her today- she won't let me put her down at all! i've had no time to me!


----------



## natalie85

hahaha dare i dont notice them unless i poke about!!! :haha: glad she was better, its a improvement eh!!! hmmm i know sooooo many people that have had pets then had a baby the pets have gone a bit bonkers etc and theyve had to rehouse them!!! my friend at the min has a newborn and a cat that shes had for years the cat was all over her newborn and bit her, i mean if police here heard about a dog bitting a child the dog gets put down!!! i dont know if different for other pets etc but its just not worth the risk!!!
how old is Ava now? daniel is not sleeping well at all its a nightmare isnt it!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

ava is 9 days! She just always wants to be held!!! Love her still though :) and here they would go after the dog too! I'd throw the animal out so fast if it bit my kid!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

It sounds like we've been so lucky with pets - we have four cats and a black lab and haven't had a problem with any of them. I was warned to feel totallu different to them once babs made her arrival but so far (so far!!) That hasn't been the case. Still making sure to give them all cuddles in Bee's down time and they"ve all had a asniff but pretty much ignored her!

This time last week she was almost here! How mental. Timw goes too quick.....she's only a day old, right!?! Had mw check today and she's lost 75g so just dipped under 7lb...happy with that! Boobs must be working!


----------



## Mal

hye guys well things are going great jaundice levels are down and today she almost looks like different baby cause her skin is going back to normal. She is up to 6lbs 8 ounces so 1 ox past her birth weight. Which is freaking amazing as friday she was 5lbs 14ounces. Dr was amazed at how fast she gained weight... but thats my little porker for ya Im so so so so in love. 

cannot wait for the OH to come home just 3 weeks anywhooo i took some photos of my lily bug today so here are some.
 



Attached Files:







lillian grace 056.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1









lillian grace 055.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









lillian grace 043.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









lillian grace 041.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natalie85

dare thats gone so quickly hasnt it!!! i've only had a couple of nights where he has settled in cot or moses basket the only way i can get him to sleep without being held is in his bouncer, but this evening we put him in it for at least 5 hours he didnt sleep, he has just had a feed so dh put him back in it and he is wide awake!!!!! ahhh!!!! i need him to sleep i am exhausted i was sat here on laptop earlier and just fell asleep while on here dh took laptop off me and let me get like 2 hours which was good but i feel like i need so much more!! knowing my luck if he does sleep he will do what he did last night sleep for 30mins and decide he is hungry again!!
yeah if i had pets and they were showing signs of biting or going for the baby they would be straight out i would rather they were rehoused than out down!! batty sounds like u have been lucky i know so many where their beloved pets had changed after there was a baby in house and they were no longer centre of attention!!!! thats fab batty only little dip!! daniel was 50g and thats being formula fed so well done u!!! 
i still cant get over how much he weighs now!!! seems mad!!!! least will hopefully tone my arms up quickly and soon!!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Christian-James was born on the 13th August weighing 7lbs 8oz


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello all! Sorry I've not been around&#8230; have hardly been near the computer since I've been on maternity leave, and then last night when I was all settled down for a BnB catch-up, we were plunged in to darkness with a power cut! :-(

So, it's finally my due date today! I still feel 100% fine though, not desperate to get him out or anything, which is unlike me as I'm so impatient! 

Had a mini panic yesterday when the midwife thought he was breech & sent me for a scan&#8230; luckily she was wrong, phew!

He was back to back, so I've been going swimming which is meant to help, and it looks like it has as he's now in the perfect position for birth, yay!

The sonographer was also able to estimate his birth weight at 7lb 9oz.

So, now I just (continue to) play the waiting game. Absolutely no signs or twinges yet, no braxton hicks, no plug loss&#8230; so could be a while yet.

I'm meeting my NCT group today, and they've all had their babies, so maybe being surrounded by newborns will spur him on..??

Xx


----------



## natalie85

happy due date sarahbella!! wow!! i was going mad at your stage wanting him out hahaha!!! 

we've had a sicky morning so far!!! but his reflux wedge has turned up now so i put it in his cot and then put him down in cot after feed and fingers crossed he is asleep and happy in there!! fingers crossed anyway!!!! 
i plan nothing today!!!! i am exhausted and seriously need to find a dress for sil's wedding next week!!!! i saw the most perfect dress but its not available for 7 weeks i am gutted was so perfect :( can anyone reccomend any dresses/ online shops???? i am getting desperate ive been through most of my normal shops with out finding anything!!!! damn being so fat!!!!!! and horrid spotty arms!!! did anyone else get spotty arms during pregnancy??


----------



## Mal

Oka... did anyone else here have to get cut during labor? its been 1 week since baby was born and I am more sore NOW then I was when I gave birth... they said to expect it to itch and burn and omg its soo sore I cant sit right because it hurts and I have meds for the pain which it knocks pain off for a while but I dont want to cover the pain and then run outta my pain meds as I dont havea refill. 

And if you did get cut how log did it take to heal


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Mal said:


> Oka... did anyone else here have to get cut during labor? its been 1 week since baby was born and I am more sore NOW then I was when I gave birth... they said to expect it to itch and burn and omg its soo sore I cant sit right because it hurts and I have meds for the pain which it knocks pain off for a while but I dont want to cover the pain and then run outta my pain meds as I dont havea refill.
> 
> And if you did get cut how log did it take to heal

I think i might cry after reading this i got cut twice during labor and im only 3 days into my recovery i hope you start feeling better soon :flower:


----------



## Mal

everyones different miss so hopefully you will heal face, its just soo uncomforatble but it also may be my fault as I have been active since I ve been home. with OH being gone I have to do everyting myself with no help 


havnet really had a real day to rest as Ive had to go to hospital everyday since we got discharged for her jaundice testing but luckily went to dr yesterday and they said she is doing wonderful so no more dr appts till next week. So hoping maybe me resting today will help. 

My little angel wll be exactly 1 week old at 2:04 pm today omg i cannot believe its been a week i think she is fixing to have a mini growth spurt as she spelt more last night and this morning then normal


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy due date sarabelle! 

Well as for the pet thing, I re- homed my yorkie on Sunday. Hardest decision I've made, and I have had a few breakdowns since then but it's best for us and her. She is now living with a girl I know who is single (has a serious OH tho) has no kids, has her own home with a fenced yard, so she can give her lots of attention and treat her like the diva I spoiled her to be! and she has a decent job so she can afford to take care of her! She is already getting loads more attention etc so I know I made the right choice just a really tough one! 

Mal I got cut after the first week it started getting better and I healed a lot the second week by the end of it I felt much better. It's rough at first thought I'd never heal but I'm 3 1/2 weeks in and it's all healed and hasn't hurt in a week or more. I'm very active too. I couldn't wear jeans for 2 weeks I wore stretchy pants to even be able tp sit down. Hang in there. It gets better! Beautiful pics btw ... I didn't get to do any th first week bc it was so hectic now Silas won't let me bc he thinks I'm
just the milk factory!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Charlie your milk will last a while ... It may hurt if u don't hand express a little but you should be able to get a pump an feed still. It's horomone driven for the first 6 weeks so even if the supply went down a bit just pumping will make it increase! 

Today we are heading back to see the vampires I mean pediatrician bc they need more blood for a standard test :-/ I'm annoyed as it's a 45 min drive but oh well! I may have so pictures developed while I am out!


----------



## DaretoDream

ahhhhh! lost my whole entry!!!!!! sooooooo mad!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Mal

Krystal I took those photos in my front yard one perk to being a photographer I dont have to pay someone to take photos cause I can do it myself :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mal- I LOVE those pictures, so cute! And for you and MisMummy, I was cut in three places and I swore I would never be able to pee normal again, but by two weeks I was feeling almost totally fine. Here I am feeling completely normal down there again, so it does go away!!

SarahBella- Happy due date!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I do some photography as well mostly freelance for pageant pics or of children for contest etc that can't be "paid for" or "professionally taken"... I like doing childrens photo's and love natural light and photos that are good in their raw format without too much editing... Although I like Photoshop for making special pictures Or like pulling color out ...the thing with Silas is, he won't let me get his picture bc he sees me and wants to be held or smells me and wants dinner :) I've gotten a few... I haven't posted them yet though.
I want to eventually start a business but I want to be able to invest the money I need into it!


----------



## Mal

ya its alot of work krystal but if you work for it its def a fun profession


----------



## natalie85

Wow it's gone quiet on here where had everyone gone??
Hope u all ok!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

lol nat- not enough sleep to keep up! LOL. baby is finally sleeping today in her co-sleeper. now if she would only do that at night. the sleeper thing i mean. Jeez. 

how is everyone today? 

Ava is so freaking strong- she's apparently like me when i was a baby. I have to fight her to get her diaper on!!! She kicks like a mule and i have to really work with her to make her move her legs so i can clean her! AND she is already lifting her head- she's super baby! I can't believe it!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, it is quiet on here, I guess we're all sleep deprived and too tired to check! Just got back from taking the boys to the pool, it was kinda frustrating because Jack just wanted to eat and it was very hot with him attached to me. Plus, I felt bad for Tripp because I couldn't really play with him. I'm sure by the time I figure it out, the summer will be over!


----------



## DaretoDream

i don't know about you ladies but i'm about to take a nap. baby is actually sleeping in her co-sleeper right now, for almost 2 hours. going to try to sneak some sleep in too as it's really hitting me today. 

ttc- glad you got to get out and about! jealous! I'm not brave enough to go out again just yet.


----------



## BattyNora

I tend to read the thread a lot, but as I'm usual on my phone with Bee laitched on it can be quite awkward to type a message in. Exactly where I am now in fact.

Dare - Hope you manage to get some sleep and this is what's to come for you in the next few nights! Hope you get a few peaceful sleeps - or rather more peaceful than you've had.

We've had a few emotional days, but had a good one today. She was a proper booby monster last night - literally constant feeding until about 6am but she let me have an hour this afternoon to feel more human!

Edit...any of you ladies that had stitches find they hurt more after a week or so. I was so sore in the couple of days after birth but they were semi-comfortable for the last few days. Now they are agony! I made the mistake of 'wiping' because I didn't realise they were there (no one actually told me they were just above the opening...I thought they were on the interior!) so I think I've literally pulled them!! Wondering if them dissolving would cause more pain?


----------



## Love_Krystal

I'm sleepy too!!!! 

We get out and about but Silas is a total man, he hates shopping! Every time we go to walmart or target he cries .. He never cries hardly otherwise unless he is hungry or his belly hurts! :) I went and got some pics printed from my camera :) 

Ttc you are brave being in the heat at the pool! That just makes me cringe & exhausted thinking of it! It was so hot in walmart today I was miserable! 

Silas smiled today! A real smile! I don't care what anyone says he was staring at my and I started talking to him & smiling an telling him how sweet he was and he started smiling at me directly over and over reacting to what I said. Coolest feelin ever! He did it twice today :)


----------



## BattyNora

Ahhh Krsstal! So cute! I need to get some good photo's of Bee as prints! A week ols and no pictures around the house...shocking.

Just gave her her first one and have discovered Phoebe doesn't likw baths.....she didn't scream that much for the heel prick test!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty- I think I did the same thing as you, I was feeling really good down there so I wiped like normal and it hurt like *&%*&%$!!! I'm all better now, but that scared me alot!
Krystal- You have to teach Silas to like shopping, my son loves Target after two years of being dragged there all the time, every time I tell him we have to go shopping, he asks to go to Target, ha ha. My DH says I'm brainwashing him!


----------



## natalie85

dare daniel has been lifting head loads amazing isnt it!!
yep i can agree lack of sleep is awful our little man has been so very unsettled again!!! he was fine most of day then like 7pm ish that was it been crying loads, i noticed at 4pm he hadnt been for a poo so i thought rather than him gettign upset over that i gave him some prune juice!!! well thats really worked lol!!!! never seen so much poo!!!!!!
i didnt give him any of the baby gaviscon today as seemed to be making him worse, but he got unsettled again so made up a feed with it in and he had like 5 mouthfuls then straight asleep and has been for an hour!!!! i was starting to question if it really was reflux but ahhhh i dont know any more we have docs tomorrow (again :( ) to review gaviscon i really didnt want to wait over weekend esp if they say it is working and give us more so i dont run out or if they want to try something else!!! me i think i have a ear infection or tooth or something as outside of my ear hurts and cant touch it feels like a spot or something not sure so will ask docs while i am there!!! ok just looked at my ear and its a bit swollen in one place so fingers crossed its just ear and not teeth!!!!


----------



## Mal

hey guys things r good here typing with one hand lol. lilys jaundice is gone she id eating great sleeping great only cries if she is hungry. time is movn to fast it was like yesterday i was pushing her out


----------



## DaretoDream

on cell (and really early) so will catch up in a bit wanted advice.

for bfing ladies- ava started decreasing the amount of time on the bpob yesterday. Like now 8 minutes is the longest she is feeding and I just did a bunch of maybe 6 during the night. I think like 4. She's seems ok but I'm scared. I'm producing because my left is engorged a bit... But she just relieved that one. Should I be concerned or do they have days where they take it easy?? She had a lot of wide awake moments yesterday. Need some good words so I don't lose my head.


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies hope we're all ok xx batty my stitches have stopped hurting now but I feel tight and there's pressure like I need to do a fanny fart :lol:

We took Thomas for his first pictures yesterday :cloud9:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/300409_2365787549287_1388356992_2776198_2557716_n.jpg


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sequeena, what an adorable picture, I really need to get Jack to a professional photographer, my pictures are all so bad.... Thomas looks so sweet in that picture!!
Dare- I wouldn't worry too much, they do start to be more efficient at the breast. As long as she is going to the bathroom and happy you are probably fine!


----------



## Mal

does anyone have a cure for hiccups for a baby. She gets them ALL the time and they sound sooo painful and uncomfortable.


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ttc :) made me feel better.

I can't see the photos on my cell :grrmad: and mal- hiccups are normal. :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare I had an overabundance of milk & the pedi told me not to let him eat more than 5 min on each side bc when the breast are full the let down of milk can be really forceful so they get a lot quickly! It's good she's cutting herself off it's called self regulating! Silas is a piggy and I had to cut him off then I did block feeding to reduce my supply & now he feeds just on one side for 8-10 mins and cuts himself off usually ! ... Don't worry as long as she is peeing and pooping (at least 6 wet & 4 dirty for a bf baby but likely more) no worries :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks Nat- she just did a 5- then changed her and then did a 10. So i feel a bit better. I didn't know about the letting down like that but i believe it. I got out of the shower today and usually i have plenty of time to go and get stuff to put on. I immediately started leaking all over the floor! How embarrassing! She has been acting like she's getting too much too fast sometimes- where she has actually choked slightly so i have to pick her up and burp her and i feel awful about it. But she seems fine- it's just me that freaks out. Guess there's going to be a lot of- 'she's fine but mom's not.' in our lives. 

Anyone try tummy time yet? Thinking today will be a good day to do it! i feel like breaking out her gym and letting her go! i expect she'll hate it. But, gonna try anyway!!! she's wide awake right now. 

Anyone else been really ridiculous and have those moments like 'you're never going to be 8 lbs again' or 'i really don't want you to ever grow up' moments?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare- we've done tummy time a few times, and Jack hates it, but so did my oldest so I'm not surprised! And its funny you should say that, because every time I get into my car, I swear that song about "your going to miss this" comes on and I start bawling like a baby. I keep looking at my older son and thinking what happened, you were just a baby. I really hope time slows down for us!

I just spent all morning doing some online shopping, I have two wedding showers and three babies showers in the next two months, plus three weddings this summer. I swear I am going to go broke buying all these gifts!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh yea, and DH's birthday is in two weeks, and I always go overboard for him!


----------



## DaretoDream

lol im the same with dh gifts!!! we just did tummy time. she wasnt thrilled but i was! she can hold her head up for a few seconds! AND she can slide herself slightly with those back legs! Sheesh! She's insane!


----------



## natalie85

lovely photo squeena!!
dare we do tummy time he likes it for about 10mins or so then gets frustrated where he is trying to crawl and can't


----------



## Mal

well I had to go to the dr today, I have been having horrible headaches since the hospital and yesterday started getting blurry vision so they are testing me for toxemia 


and my little baby girl keeps breaking out but only from her eyebrows up. I think its a heat rash as she was wearing a hat I was worried she would get cold in the car with the ac but its still kinda there and she had a fever of 100.1 one but I stripped her down to her diaper and her temp is now 99.3 but keeps bouncing to 99.5 
I called her pedi for an hour and kept getting hung up on it pissed me off. But her rash is better then before.. but if her temp goes back up we are going to childrens hospital.


I am so stressed now... just feels like Im not doing anything right


----------



## BattyNora

Mal, hope you and Lily are both okay and get answers!

We've not been brave enough for tummy time yet! But she seems to have strong neck control and can kind of push herself up when she's on my chest, like mini push-ups.

Bee just had a MONSTER feed.....on/off for the past THREE HOURS...literally burped her and she was frantically routing again. That was mental...! I hope it means she sleeps for a while.


----------



## Mal

ya I am just stressed out. I think the whole being alone thing is getting to me now. 

she is eating really good though just not sure bout this rash on her forhead


----------



## BattyNora

*sigh* she's back on. No sleep for me tonight!


----------



## DaretoDream

mal- that rash would scare me. I am sorry you are all alone :(

batty- sorry love about no sleep. I feel like I have had no sleep.

afm- ladies I have mastitis. I feel horrible. Just hit while I was making dinner for dh. Waiting for mw to call in Rx so I can get started on antibiotics. Ouch. Feel like the flu :(


----------



## Mal

dare i called my best friend since the damn drs office cant answer a phone call. 

since she had a fever she told me to strip her to her diaper and let her sit for 30 mins and if temp didnt come down to take her to the hospital. SOO thats what I did, temp came down and rash went away. So I think where I messed up is my dumb butt thought she would be cold in the car with AC and so I had pants, socks and hat on her plus her light blanket. SOOOooOO I learned my lesson about over dressing my baby. 

So now she is perfectly fine Makes me feel so freaking stupid but I guess being a new mom its a learning process it still scared me :(


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw dare I was about to tell u that you prob are produjng a lot and would benefit by pumping a little off so it doesn't cause mastitis or choke the baby when she latches on ... Also sleeping on your sides when they are engorged can cause it ... I was told by other moms to sleep on my back. I hope you feel better! 

Batty, hun it sounds like she is using you for a pacifier/comfort! :) that's a LOT of feeds... I bet she just likes the comfort of nursing... It satisifies her sucking reflex! 

We've done tummy time, Silas likes it, sometimes he flips himself over to his back but most times he goes to sleep lol lazy boy! 

I have to say we are cloth diapering and I LOVE it!!! It's so easy & the diapers are a little bulky but cute! I was excited but really nervous about being successful at it but I LOVE it! 

Mal I'm sorry you are stressed Hun! Babys can hve temps from 97-99 and it be normal... They usually admit them if it's over 101. Rectal temp is more accurate than some other measures. But if it was hot she could just be overheated. Contrary to pop belief after the first week when they can regulate their own temps babies only need about the same amount of clothes you or I would wear maybe one extra layer when it's super cold. Also skin to skin her for a while... That has a way of regulating all sorts of things for them including blood sugar temperature etc ... The mothers chest naturally changes temp to accomodate baby. And I woulnt worry about the rash ... It could be a number of things but most baby rashes are harmless ...Google newborn rashes and it tells u all the crazy skin things they get & it also tells u what to look for when it comes to serious rashes (very few) ... A lot of it is just caused by horomones! I am sure it's difficult and scary being a lone, but you are the Momma and you can do this! There is no one else better for the job! Trust yourself and hang in there!! Don't worry God made new babies for new parents! They just like to scare us and we like to worry! Be more confident in yourself! You are doing fine! :) just smile and enjoy her and get the rash checked if it makes you feel better, but don't get down on yourself' that is the last thing either of you needs :) 
Don't feel bad, Silas & I both have thrush, he has a butt rash from the yeast in his body & he broke out with a huge rash over his whole diaper area bc he was allergic to the diapers (b4 we started cloth) ... With babies things happen an they will keep happening all through childhood ... Kids are known for their germ spreading and middle of the night fever spikes lol 

Afm- Silas has been spitting up a lot and very gassy & a little fussy bc his belly hurts. I am trying to figure out if it's something I ate or if he may have some reflux or something! :-/ who knows I feel sad when his belly hurts though! 

I feel the same way about him growing up so fast! I cried when he turned a week old and then two weeks old ... It was flying by ... Tomorrow he will be 4 weeks and he is getting bigger and more alert and changing so much it that it does make me sad bc he will never be "this little" again :( ... Ok I might cry just typing that! ... But I am also excited about him being more alert & smiling & talking etc I just wish I could have it all lol


----------



## natalie85

This is good to know:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/first-..._YourDailyNewsletterfromWhattoExpect_20110819


----------



## Mal

im so freaking tired lol, been up since 5am and she is wide awake took an hour just to get a good latch and she kept grabbing an then pushin me away.. SOOo its now 720am and she is wide awake with the hiccups :( I wanted a nap soo bad :( oh well no rest for the weary or whatever that saying is lol 

i still love her and her cute hiccuping self


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi all, been busy all morning with guests to see the baby, that really wears me out! I stupidly gave poor baby bad gas by eating a fiber one bar- I should have known better because they give me gas, duh!!! I think he's feeling better and I'm going to stick to regular granola bars from here on out!
Dare- I'm so sorry you got mastitis, I've heard that its terribly painful, can you take anything besides tylenol for the pain?
Batty- I guess you hit a growth spurt, they really suck don't they! I remember thinking with number 1 that I was going to have to switch to formula because I couldn't keep up with demand, but after about 24 hours everything was fine again!
Mal- I think its good you had that experiene because you learned from it, everything I know about raising a baby comes from a mistake I made with my first- I think thats the only way to really learn something!
Krystal- good luck with the gas, I just hate always wondering if I ate something stupid (which is usually the case, because I never think before I eat!)


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- you would never think a fiber bar would do that to baby! Have to watch what I eat. The mastitis is pretty painful but it's the flu likeness that's the worst. No worse feeling than being afraid you won't be able to function to take care of your baby.

on antibiotics right now- and taking ibuprofen. They actually said it's safer than tylenol. I don't get that since tylenol was all we could take while pg? Pretty bad headache right now and aching back. But I'm functioning again which is a good step.


----------



## Emma 21

So baby Lexi was born the 28th June i cannot believe she i 7 weeks old already


----------



## natalie85

dare hope u feel better quickly!!! its rubbish being ill and trying to look after them isnt it!!!
Mal try sleep when she does!! daniels hic cups usually go when he falls asleep 
ttx num2 hehe that made me giggle, least u know if u eat a fibre bar it'll help if he has trapped wind!!!!
congratulations emma21!! time goes fast doesnt it!!!
krystal daniel is the same, the docs reckoned bit of reflux and colic im not so sure!!! as he seems ok with wind but is so unsettled from early evening till morn, so i have been putting the infant gaviscon feed in the night time feeds and then he seems settled!!?? i dont know!!
as for me well i think i have a bug not been feeling right at all worst is my ears the pressure is horrid!!! plus ive lost bit of hearing so i worry that if i fall asleep when daniel is asleep i wont hear him when he wakes up!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

nat I'm sorry you have a bug!! This is the worst.

dh just got home from work and I had to freaking walk the dog with 100.2 fever! He didn't think anything of it! :grrmad: I'm so upset!


----------



## natalie85

awww dare u really shouldnt be doing that!!!! you should be resting and drinking lots of fluids!!!! i would tell him off!!! although i cant talk dh said he would come home and look after little man as i feel rubbish, well he started of looking after him but because he was so unsettled he couldnt handle it so left me looking after him and cooking dinner while he played on his computer!!! grrr!!!! :hugs: can u get some rest now?


----------



## DaretoDream

I don't know- going to try. Ha my dh already fed himself! Because of my pill I can't eat until 530 and I told him that at 430. He ate!



was going to take a shower for my bb- and he is taking one!!!! He said it was hot at work. I'm so angry at him. They can be so selfish!!!


----------



## natalie85

awww dare :hugs: sometimes they just have no idea do they!!!! he should have made u dinner and ran u a bath!!! i would order yourself a takeaway!!! (if u havent already eaten!) and have a nice long bath!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

I really feel rubbish for not keeping up with everyone!

Esmé is doing so much better since we went to the chiropractor, we even got 6 full hours of sleep last night! Feeding is also going alot better and today for the 1st time she kept her pacifier in! Means that she is getting better at sucking!

Hope you are all well!

x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Great news Mal! I still can't get my LO to keep a paci in his mouth!
Dare- that's men for ya! I got yelled at yesterday because DS #1 ripped a curtain in the living room- he basically said I was a bad mom for leaving him unattended... he really has no idea!


----------



## DaretoDream

Ava spits out her pacifiers too. I stopped trying. She gives me an angry look and spits.

ttc- i can't believe men sometimes. it's so freaking annoying how they just don't get it. I'm sorry about your curtains- but really? you got yelled at for a curtain? Seems so little? I bet mine would do the same. Then i'd smack him in the face.


----------



## DaretoDream

afm- feeling a bit better today- my stomach is whacked now thanks to the antibiotics, but everything else is fine. Baby is doing well, very feedy today- wants to be held a lot, but at least i'm feeling better. Temp last time i checked was 98.2. So i decided i'm done checking. :) Dh had to work this morning (never has to work sats but it's inventory week) so it's just me and baby and these ******** animals again.

He hates walking the dog but won't give him up. I told him we should- give him to a home where he could have the attention he needs but he said no we made a commitment to him- but this, is no life for a dog.


----------



## TaNasha

ladies, quick question for those who got cut... how soon can we start doing the deed again? Do we have to wait till ive had my 6 week check up? Im not bleeding anymore- so i dont know if that helps?


----------



## DaretoDream

I didn't get cut and they said at least 6 weeks!


----------



## natalie85

I didn't get cut and when I asked about going back on pill they said they would wait till had 6 week check up and to use protection in mean time!?! 

As for me my ears got worse this evening had afternoon nap and woke up in agony so went to out of hours doc I have 2 infections in one ear and one in the other my ears on inside are massively swollen so she couldn't check ear drums :/ I'd taken nurophen for pain and when she took temp was over 100 can't remember how much by but she said she dreaded to think what it was before!!! Oh and my pulse was 123!!!! :/ went to get antibiotics but all open pharmacies didn't have any so gonna have to phone round tomorrow and hope somewhere has them :/


----------



## natalie85

Oh ttc I can't believe your hubby said that!!!! I hope u gave him what for!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

nat- jeez! It's one thing after another isn't it. I'm so sorry about your ears! That's awful! :( I've had one ear infection in my life. It hurt so bad I literally remember one point lying on the floor screaming. I was like 16. Awful. But once started the antibiotics was much better - I def. Feel for you!!!! What terrible pain.

dh is on the phone scheduling a meeting with a friend for tomorrow. His only day off with us. :( and we need diapers and he still hasn't gone to get them. I'd go myself but ava is feeding every like half hour to an hour- seriously constant feedings. And if dh holds her- she screams for me again. So today is not a day that I can go out even for a few minutes because I'd be terrified she'd be screaming and he'd be mad at her by the time I got back. I walked the dog- that took like 6 minutes and she was screaming.


----------



## Love_Krystal

They say 6 weeks but tech after the blood isn't red anymore and u feel healed enough u can do it ... Of course I couldn't until I stopped bleeding completely...if u aren't bleeding and u feel up to it I'd say get you some lol :) besides just ask Charlie! ;) 

Yay on esme taking a paci! Nothing gonna stop that pretty girl! 

Sorry nat! Hope u feel better! :( 

Glad u are feeling better dare! I understand about the dog... I had to rehome my yorkie and Its tough but better for both of us! 

Ttc men need to wear our shoes for a day! Geez! I'm
sorry! Dh & I had a heart to heart about him
helping with the baby. It was all misunderstanding he thought I didn't want him doing anything for the baby & I was keeping him to my self & I thought he didn't want to & was pushing it all off on me! Things are much bettter now since we talked! I was getting so frustrated!


----------



## natalie85

Thanks dare it's really horrid the pressure is crazy and the sharp pains are unbearable!!! So what I thought was a bug was just down to my ears!!! Need to get air con working as I keep getting sooooo hot!!! When I woke up this morn my pillow was soaking wet!!! :/ yuk!!!
Awww proper mummy's girl!!!! It's lovely but I can understand how hard it makes things for u!!!! U should threaten to use his clothes as diapers!!!!! Dh gets frustrated when he cries I've heard him get angry a few times but then he feels so guilty they dont seem to realise how hard and demanding it is!!! Esp when they've been out at work and had a break from the crying!!! Dh is struggling with the lack of sleep he is so grouchy without sleep :/ :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: krystal!! Yep ask me :) remember if you have sex before your checkup use something unless you want one close together & make sure you're ready!! ;) I can't stop thinking about dtd but my body isn't ready yet (and I didn't get cut/no stitches etc) plus we're waiting until I get the implant just incase! They say here as long as you're healed, blood has stopped/light, and you're ready then it's fine - they tend to ask you at your 6 week checkup how dtd is going just incase there are problems or any pain etc

Sorry you ladies aren't feeling well! :( it's so hard being in charge of a baby and being I'll cause you can't just chill out as it's constantly go go go!! But just rest when they sleep and keep your fluids up! Nat - not surprised you're not well - te weather here is rubbish with it being hot then cold then hot then rainy - no wonder you have a bug! Stephen gave me a chesty cough and it feels like everything's falling out down there :haha: dare - how's the antibiotics working?

God these men need kicking into touch!! Ttc - your man knows you're looking after TWO children right? And they get into things and break things allll the time! Dare - I'd drag his ass to the shops to get nappies!! She can't go around with a dirty bum all day :( and Nat - tell him he has to get on with it when he's unsettled cause wait until the tantrums start & the moaning over nothing and the crying cause they can't get what they want lol 

Afm - stayed at the in-laws for 3 days whilst steve did his exams (he Passed them all!!!) so not long until he gets his own Carvey and we get our own house or BIGGER accommodation :) his sister really helped me out with Stephen so I could sort Henry out but then on the 2nd day I was left on my own with them both and coped fine!! 
Stephen's now walking so I'm constantly chasing after him and he's figured out how to change the settings for the tv by pushing the buttons on the side :dohh: so we have to keep getting up to change it back etc - he's a proper nuisance sometimes :) and Henry's so alert now! And I don't care what they say he's smiling!! And I love their little giggles when they sleep :) I haven't tried tummy time yet but will do at some point, but my POV is that when he wants to go on his tummy he'll try himself :) Stephen hated it so we just waited until he could roll himself :)

Need to get ready now as I have to take Henry to the midwife drop in clinic so I can get discharged to the health visitor and then off to tescos :)

What's everyone else doing today? :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Geez Nat, I'm sorry about the ear infection! Krystal- I was told to wait until my 6 week checkup to dtd... 3 weeks and counting!


----------



## sequeena

Sex? I'm never having it again :rofl:


----------



## Love_Krystal

I'll prob wait til 6 weeks bc of my cut & being nervous about it ... Even thought I've wanted to dtd for like 3 weeks now lol... I only have less than 2 weeks til my 6 wk appt tho...I also wanted to wait til I'm ready to leave the baby with my parents for the evening so it can be uninterrupted and I won't be stressed about the baby while trying to dtd for the first time after being cut bc I'm soo nervous about it! 

Aw Charlie I can't believe stephens walking! That's wonderful although I'm sure it makes your job much more interesting haha! :) your boys are too cute!

Gosh Natalie I am sorry you feel so aweful! :( I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Krystal - is your cut fully healed yet or does it still feel sore/not healed? I have no idea how long it takes to heal hence why I'm asking :) I've heard a lot of ladies who've been cut say to use a lot of lube for the first few times and to go slow! Oh and try not to be nervous.... relax as mucha s you can :)

And thank you :) He's too clever for his own good sometimes which worries me cause he's starting to outsmart me on things and he's only 10 months :haha: I have to say I love seeing everyone's baby pics on FB!! It's amazing how much some of them have changed since the birth photos to now! :) and I can't believe how cute all of the midsummer babies are!!!!! You should all be sooooooo proud of them :D


----------



## TaNasha

im also very nervous about dtd for the 1st time again! I still feel my cut even though it looks completely healed. It feels very tight though!


----------



## DaretoDream

@charlie- thanks hun- he FINALLY got them last night. antibiotics are working great- i'm doing really well. almost back to my old self! Glad you got to stay with in-laws so that you had help! so glad he passed the tests!!!! awesome news! And your henry sounds like ava! moving along fast!!! She is also smiling and trying to roll around :)

@sequeena- i hear you!!!! 




afm- i haven't even thought about dtd anytime soon. I'm still bleeding- anyone else? please tell me someone else so i'm not the only one. It's not heavy but it's still there. nothing feels tight down there! i feel loose! ugh. gross.

Ava seems to be in her 2 week growth spurt. she ate every half hour all day until about 8ish. she went to sleep at midnight- up at 4 am, then eating every 1-2 hours since 530. 

And with the antibiotic- i have to take it either 2-3 hours post meal or 1 hour prior to. Which is a pain in the ass. I feel more like me again- but am tired. Going to run to the dollar store today (to get out!) if she stays quiet. But if she starts eating like yesterday- i'm going to have to make dh go. i like to get the paper so we have coupons- and know where to shop for the week so we can save some cash. 

OH dh got promoted on friday :) so that means some more money our way which makes me feel tons better about cash! scary sometimes. Especially since i have nothing coming in anymore. I've been working hard since i was 17 - had my own income and savings and so forth, so having that not changing and having income on my part drives me nuts.

Baby has ped appt on wednesday for the repeat of the pku- mom is coming with me (thank goodness). I can't handle that trip myself yet. I am kind of ashamed of not being able to go out, but i'm just not ready yet.


----------



## Mal

dare I am still bleeding... its a tease some days its non existant and then it comes back. I notice if I am just sitting at home doing nothing its pretty light but if I am active and out n about it comes out more. Buts its not heavy just light-med. Im ready for it stop though I hate having periods and having a constant bleed like this sucks as the pads are irritating my upper bum :( TMI I know but its givin my but zits haha.... 

things are going good. will update more in just a sec. haha


----------



## natalie85

I am so worried about tomorrow!!! I haven't been able to look after lo at all today with the pain, the painkillers are now doing nothing at all!!! :( dh is back at work tomorrow I really don't know how I am going to cope I've been in tears most of day :(


----------



## BattyNora

Dare - I'm bleeding still too. A lot like Mal I'm javing days of nothing, then some pink and some bright red back to nothing. Still wearing disposable pants just in case. Can't wait for it to stop!! Glad to hear the antibiotics are working and you're feelingmore yoursef but sorry that you've hit a growth spirt. Ava sounds like a monster feeder anyway so I can't imagine how hard you are finding it! 

Charlie - woohoo, so glad Steve passed his exams. And go you supermum with the two boys....can't believe Stephen is walking now. To think he was only a couple of months old when this thread was started! 

Nat - hope the infection gets better and you find your meds soon!! 

All you crazy ladies thinking of dtd. Paul can stay away from me at the moment....I'm so sore at the moment and I think I've either got an infection or thrush. It's so painful too and my stitches don't feel right.

AFM - I've done it - we NIP'd for the first time....I feel very proud.

On Friday I went to a pub with some of the ladies from my NCT classes and at some point we all had to breastfeed. No one said anything and in fact just got a smile from an elderly couple. I know it helped that there were six of us but I was still proud.

Then yesterday I took Bee to her first football match and had to give her a feed on the terrace while the game was going on and again in the clubhouse after the game. I felt so proud that I'd done it, as I know I would have ended up being more and more apprehensive of it! 

Oh - and Bee is awesome...latched on perfectly, fed like a dream and fell fast asleep after!


----------



## DaretoDream

nat! I'm so sorry hun! Hope you will feel better soon and in time for tomorrow!!!!! Don't stress too much it might make you worse off! Though I'd be the same!

batty- so proud of you! Don't know if I could feed in public! And how are you ok going out and about already? Is there something wrong with me since I can't yet? :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - might sound a bit stupid but what's NIP'd?? lol And go you for taking Bee to the footie match! What did you do about it being loud? Steve wants to take Stephen but he's too worried about the noise levels. And I could never BF in public... when the midwife asked me to BF him to do his heel test etc I was like nah he'll be fine lol - it's sad that women get so self-conscious about something so natural! So, it must of been a relief to have reassurance when doing it :) Bet you have the confidence to just whip them out now :haha: 

I know tell me about it! He was so young when we all first started talking and now he's nearly a year old :( It's sad in a way cause he's growing so quickly but at the same time the age he's at is hilarious! The stuff he does just makes me laugh all day (apart from the hitting people in their faces phase!) and his personality is really starting to come out! :) But then to think we've all got our babies now is a bit surreal sometimes too! Time flys by!!! 

Natalie - I'm really hoping you'll feel better tomorrow! :( Is there no way he can look after Daniel tonight (even though he has work tomorrow) just so you have a chance to recover for tomorrow? I know he has to work but one night's disturbed sleep so you can get better will be worth it in the long run :( And if you are still ill tomorrow - cause he's so young you should really try and sleep when he does and just chill out! If it means not moving from the sofa all day (apart from nappy changes/bottles) then do it! :)

Dare - Congrats to your hubby on his promotion! :D More money coming in is def a bonus now with Ava hey?! :) Why does she need a repeat PKU? 

ooh and I stopped bleeding but then on Friday I was in agony and it started up again and got really heavy! I was literally popping paracetamol when I could cause it hurt so much! But then I passed two big clots and it's stopped again! Midwife said that's normal - the uterus will do what it needs to do to get rid of anything it needs too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

DaretoDream said:


> nat! I'm so sorry hun! Hope you will feel better soon and in time for tomorrow!!!!! Don't stress too much it might make you worse off! Though I'd be the same!
> 
> batty- so proud of you! Don't know if I could feed in public! And how are you ok going out and about already? Is there something wrong with me since I can't yet? :(


I don't think there's anything wrong with you, but if the thought of going out literally terrifies you or it's so bad that you don't ever leave then that is a problem. Apparently that's one sign of PND - which is why it's a good to make sure you get out every chance you get :)


----------



## BattyNora

Dare - NO, there is nothing wrong. Babs feeds hourly every so often but usually in the evening so I know in general I get a couple of hours to do what I want, plus she's only fussy if she needs a feed and I'm now quite happy to get it out! Plus, I bit the bullet early on and got out when she was only three days old and have tried to get out almost every day.....I don't think I could have managed it with a monster feeder like Ava. Plus...with my ME and EDS I'm used to pain so have tried not to let it slow me down. 

I'm now furious though....dad just realised there is actually a HUGE chunk out of the side of my car. Some ****** has crashed into my car and driven off leaving me with a screwed up door. Brilliant - that's going to be £500-1000 to fork out now (my excess on insurance is silly after I rolled my car on icy road last year)


----------



## natalie85

Thank u all so much!!!! I couldn't believe it when doc said could take 2-3weeks for swelling to go down!!! The deafness doesn't bother me it's just the pain most of time it's a constant pain but then u get shooty pains that are just amazing I'm really hoping that the antibiotics kick in a bit by morning I'm just praying that my little man doesn't get it!!!! Charlie I think he will do the nightshift he knows how bad it is he also knows how deaf I am!!! He has to shout so I can hear him!!!

Batty well done u!!! I'm guessing nip means nipples in public or something!?! That's fab so happy for u!!! That's awful about your car!!! It's things like that that make me wanna have some sort of CCTV outside!!! I'm sorry I can't remember what ME and EDS is?

Dare congratulations on your hubby's promotion that's awesome news!!!!! I can imagine it being overwhelming for u to go out esp way Ava is feeding I could never bf in public!!! Have u thought if expressing some and seeing if she will take it from a bottle so u can go out and about with her without worrying about having to bf in public? My friend struggled sooooo bad as her baby won't take bottles at all and she could never ever bf in public so she couldn't go far and if she got stuck she would do it in her car which is all tinted windows so no one could see in!!!
Charlie wow Stephen is walking!! Wow he is growing up so quickly!!! I can't wait to meet him and have a punch in face hehe!!!! What's his personality like? Does he take after u or steve? He has such a gorgeous cheeky face!!! Looks so much like u!!!! Henry gorgeous too!! Need to see some more pics of him!!!!

Oh dtd.... Thought hasn't even crossed my mind if I'm honest!!!!! Any time we get when daniel is asleep is time for us to eat,tidy sleep bath etc!!!! Or just to have quiet time and just chat!!! We have to make sure we talk cos I have a habit of shutting down and not talking esp about feelings that's one thing after my mum and depression I have never Been able to erm fix I'm very emotionally shut down!! I can write my feelings down (like when I'm on here(even more so cos I never feel Like u ladies judge me etc)) but I do still struggle with that!!! 
Hope I haven't missed anything!! Can't get on laptop I have a daniel fast asleep on me :)


----------



## DaretoDream

need to vent real fast ladies... Went out to store for like 15 min tops- dh stayed with ava. I get home she's wailing (hungry again surprise) and he's almost ripping his hair out. I say How long she been crying? He says 5 minutes. 5 minutes and he looked insane. Hetells her sternly to stop it when she's crying. Only holds her when on the computer or laying down. Never talks/sings to her and I told him he had to. Doesn't. She's already starting to cry when he holds her just because she wants me!!!! She's so young for that.

then he wanted to see her at tummy time. Finally he was ready. He wanted to put batteries in it- he got mad because a screw was striped (came like that apparently ) and he blamed me first. I didn't put batteries in it because she's too young to enjoy the top half. And- they'll probably die in there before she gets to. Then it's not even the battery compartment.

then it's together, on the floor she's in it... He took like 3 phone photos (to show off no doubt) then reads a baby bjorn booklet. Not even watching her! Why did I have to wait for that???? She was ready hours before and wide awake then. Now she was a bit tired so she cried a lot. And he's reading the book and I had to move her because he was about to hit her in the eye. Seriously? Pay attention to your damn kid! I feel a bit down right now. 

he changed her diaper right after I did- I put cream on her because it was very red. Think she's having a reaction to the aloe (im allergic) in the diaper- no more of those- and he changed her and put a new one on and didn't put more cream on. She pooped a few mintues later- and she was all red again because he put another aloe diaper on her and didn't use cream. At all. Then he kept trying to put the lid back on the cream while I was using it!!!!!! So mad!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Oh Charlie I had massive clots scared me I was like ahhhh what is that!!!??? I panicked hahaha
My bleeding has virtually stopped now although I darent not wear any pads incase!!! I still have a little when been very active!! I'm wondering how long will be Till get a period??


----------



## natalie85

Awwww dare!!!! I know someone in the exact same position as u!! Her baby will scream murder if her hubby or anyone else for that matter holds her!!! She has no relationship with her daddy and never has done well since a week old She is now like 16weeks old if he doesn't persever with her and stay calm etc he will have no relationship with her!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Just a thought dare he might feel a bit helpless not being able to feed her so if u were to try expressing he could do some feeds and hopefully be able to bond with her through that!?!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nat - he's got a bit of both really... he's got my moodiness :haha: but the rest is pure Steve! He's such a Daddy's boy it's unreal! But he's so cheeky with it and he knows how to get round you cause he's got this smile that you're just like oooooh ok you're forgiven for being naughty lol :) 

And glad he's doing the night shift :) Should give your body the rest it probably needs! Your body's been through a lot of stress in teh last few weeks/months - pregnancy, c-section, then running around after a newborn, so it's not surprising you're not too well :( And I hope Daniel doesn't catch it too!

Oh and the massive clots - my god did you get major period type pains? They're like contractions lol! And how disgusting do they look :haha: 

Dare - Have you spoken to him about how he's irritating you? I've got the opposite problem - steve won't let me do ANYTHING! Everytime I go to do a bottle or change him (or Stephen) he's like NO i'll do it :dohh: If he's getting stressed now he's going to be even worse when she's throwing diva strops and when she's old enough to throw tantrums etc. With the doing things wrong you do have to be careful..... men tend to get a bit upset if you keep telling them they're doing it wrong.... so I'm not quite sure how to approach that - I usually just ask him 'oh did you put the cream on?' so it's not so aggressive or making him feel bad :shrug: I would def have a word though or he's just a) gonna get worse or b) he won't realise he's acting in a way that you're unhappy with.


Also need your opinion ladies - what do you think of this dress? https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...d=212426&parent_categoryId=208648&pageSize=20

I have a wedding to go to in a couple of weeks and I need something that's flattering...and nice. My belly has gone down A LOT but obviously it's still a jelly belly but do you think it's gonna look ok with a bit of a belly?


----------



## DaretoDream

nat- first off right after birth I passed a clot the size of a small octopus. Horrified. Lol. And I'm still bleeding esp after feeding (so... Seems like a lot this weekend that's to chubs mackenzie) and I know- when I just walked the dog- she started screaming when I left and screamed the whole time. But when I take her back even when she's hungry she settles down a bit because I talk to her and kiss her until I'm set up. She responds to love. He sits there angry and doesn't try to soothe.

charlie- I agree- he gets angry if you say don't do this. So I do it the same way. Like I had to say "oh I think WE are putting her diapers on to tight." to get him not to squeeze her body. And I ask how her bum looks because I had to put tons of cream on (clearing up pretty well). I try to talk to him to get him more involved but... I feel as though he does it for a day and goes right back. I worry he wasn't really ready for this. Sometimes- he's such a child. I was ready. And I know it holding her and seeing her. Even in the middle of the night I hate getting up and I'll mumble and grunt and get up and hold her... And it's gone. I love her. He just gets frustrated and he's not up feeding/changing all day and night. I feel 26 for him... Was too young. That saddens me because I want the world for her. She deserves tons of love from both of us. Not just me. :(

and the dress isn't my style and I don't like red- but- I don't think anyone would be looking at your belly. I know what you mean but girl you've had two babies and look good! Strut your stuff! (and I have jelly belly too. And I can't get my butt in my pre-pregnancy pants!!!!! :( )


----------



## natalie85

I'll reply quickly in min but Charlie great minds think alike I've got a wedding on Friday and I've been looking at same style dress: https://www.next.co.uk/x482222s1 I love this one but in my size it's out of stock and no where online or shops have it!!! So I am trying it in a diff colour!!!! I have to say I've ordered LOADS of dresses online to see what fits and what style suits and how they look!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh someone asked why ava needs another pku? Forgot to answer- they do one in the hosp and the ped does another one- now that she's on the milk they say it can alter the test :shrug: sounds ridiculous to me. Poor ava.

and they said I shouldn't express and feed her yet because it could cause nipple confusion. They suggest doing it after 6 weeks at the earliest.


----------



## natalie85

Haha Charlie hubby said he hopes he doesn't get my moods and attitude and hopes he takes after him (he is pretty laid back!!!) 
And oh yes I had pain passing that final clot!!! It was sooooo huge that I wondered if I should call up l&d!!!!! Lol I remember when they took my pee bag out they said I had to go wee in these bowler hat style pots I looked in it after first wee and there was a huge clot floating in it i sat there for ages wondering if I should take it out in case they would make me stay in longer haha!!!!
What's puk??? 
Yeah I do the we tactic and make out I'm asking his opinion if doing stuff right!!! Otherwise he won't do stuff and gets frustrated and upset If he's done it wrong!!!
Oh really hmmm that's a shame u can't express then :( I don't know if advice here is any different :/


----------



## Love_Krystal

Dare they say a lot... You gotta do whatever works for you. I gave Silas a paci against what my hospital said bc he was using me as one and nursing a lot and often & another bf mom of 6 suggested it & said don't worry ..granted he will only take a soothie paci but he's never been confused! He will take the paci but when he wants the boob the paci won't satisfy him ... And he's used a bottle too with no issue. Personally i'd rather bf than pump but a few times I've had to do it to make things easier when I was out & it's been a good thing but I just wouldn't go more than a feed or two at first! 

And don't worry about the going out thing! ... Most places we "go" to are not really out but to like my moms or other family so it's more like homey & there are people to hold and love him or I do! Going to the store ESP with a bf baby is still frustrating a bit ESP by myself! Ugh I can do it but I dread it bc I feel guilty if he is miserable & cries & it's hard to juggle him & shopping & people stare or give the "poor you" look & I just avoid it & wait for DH & try to keep carting the baby about to a minimum. If I take him
I usually pack everything up then the last thing I do is feed him then go straight to the car ... & it generally lulls him to sleep if he isn't already. Then I do what I need to & hope for the best ... Usually works out well but some days he isn't pleased with being in the stroller or buggy & wants to be held and just cries so we cut it short & go home bc it's stressful! ... We win some we lose some ... I think you just have to be flexible at first & if it's a bad day go home & try again later! & I try to plan it for when I am the best rested (as it gets anyhow) & in a good mood ... Don't worry! She won't be a newborn forever and getting out and about will be easier! I agree you do need to get out some but you cam always make it low pressure places like friends homes or parks etc instead of grocery stores where you are trying to get something done & it's more frustrating! And if u are happy sitting home snuggling her don't worry! She will only be little for a bit so get all the cuddles you can! You just have to do whatever works for you and Ava which may be doff than anything anyone says or does ... Just whatever makes things easy & happy for you two! 
And I'm sorry about your DH :( I think men have a hard time ...it seems to be the same with most men I know. Even my DH . I was so frustrated with him & he told me he thought I didn't want him to do anything bc he was slow & didn't know much & so he left it to me... & one day baby was screaming for 1 minute literally
and he says "WHAAaaaaaT" to the babe in a loud voice & i said "don't yell at our child" lol & he calmed down I think he is just used to being the man and solving and fixing all the problems with quick easy cut and dry answers or work & not being able to make
the baby quit crying or know why he is crying is frustrating bc he feels like a failure or like there should be some easy answer that he can't figure out .... And when we make it look so natural it's daunting to them... DH told me it scares him
when he is alone with the baby bc he is scared something will happen like he will choke on spit up & he won't know what to do & something will happen o the baby and be his fault. A lot has gotten better since we talked things through & I let him know I am
scared too I just do what needs to be done. Hopefully
your DH will come around or maybe a good talk would clear up any miscommunication or issues that maybe he hasn't verbalized. Hang in there though! Ava is so precious :) when thing are tough or I'm tired I remind myself of the saying "this too shall pass" & remember it won't be like this for long so I try to enjoy the precious moments and survive the rest ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks krystal- I really appreciate all of that- :) I've tried a paci she just spits it out. No pacis! I will just take it one day at a time :)

nat- pku is a prick to the heel and they take blood and run tests for food born illnesses or something like that.


----------



## natalie85

Ahhh I just knew it as a heel prick test!!!


----------



## natalie85

Grrrr now I need a rant about dh!!!! I've let him have4 hours sleep while I have looked after little man and done bottles ready etc then he wakes up I tell him I need to get some sleep I feel awful and he moans and acts if it should be him going to bed!!!!! I know he doesn't like sleeping on sofa but there isn't much I can do about that grrr :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'd just leave daniel in bed with him & sleep on the sofa by yourself! He's had 4 hours sleep - that's good when there's a baby about lol! Now you need your 4 or it's gonna take even longer for you to feel better!


----------



## Mal

all these OHs that are being stupid UGH... I am sorry you guys are havnig issues with ur OH's My oh have would LOVE to be here with me and our baby. Its been rough not having him here to help me as I have to do everything myself. I have to take care of the baby, 4 dogs, a cat, and a rat. Plus do all the cleaning, still have to go grocery shopping. PLUS keep myself clean. So I have to get out whether I want to or not. But we have NIP'd I just said screw everyone and did it. Luckily in my state they past a law that said that no one can harass me for NIP and legally I can sue. 

My baby girl has been sleeping longer and past 2 nights we have slept in the bed instead of on the couch. Which has been a world of difference for my back. Im so ready to stop bleeding, my cut seems to have healed as it doesnt hurt anymore... I am having a hard time pooing as it seems tighter. Only thing that hurts me now is my tailbone 


Also so question about thrush in the mouth has anyone experienced this with a baby or know anything about it...Lily has a dr appt tuesday but Im concerned she might have it.... I dont know.


----------



## BattyNora

If she has thrush she'll have a white coating on her tongue permanently

I could cry.....since 8pm last night she's been off my breast for 1 hour. I'm seroously not kidding you...I'll feed her, burp her and put her down and she immediately starts routing for more and really giving it some. So one hours sleep...this feed is currently two hours....AND my cat just bought home a live mouse, which I managed to catch with one hand while not breaking her latch. 

I'm so tempted to express a bottles worth so that he can do one night feed if she's like this, but I don't want to ruin her latch! 

Sorry your OHs are being rubbishj. Is it bad I tend to expect nothing from mine so anything is a plus!


----------



## natalie85

I think these men have some unknown male hormone that makes them like this!!!! 
I'm not feeling so great after 3hours sleep I really struggled to sleep with the pain :( fingers crossed little man is good for me today so I can attempt some more sleep!!!!

Awww Batty that must be so hard on u!!! I wonder if she is having a growth spurt!!! Have u thought of a dummy to try comfort her and give u a break and a chance to regenerate more milk? It may well be worth u trying to express so u and your body can have a break!!!!!!Oh good luck at the docs let us know how u get on!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Batty - I don't think one bottle will hurt? But I'm no BF'ing expert :shrug: I know Samira does/did both and that was before Hayden was a month old! Try and sleep when you can today too! Looks like she's going through a growth spurt

Mal - bet you're counting down the days until he's home again!


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks girls - got an hour and a half last night and she's still crying/routing. She can't be hungry again, surely...I don't get how, even in a growth spurt, she could possibly be needing to feed again. 

Sadly not much chance of getting a nap in either...what with midwife appt and having to take my effing car into the garage after some douche crashed into it and drove off. 

Oh, Paul watch out today...I'm in a mood


----------



## BattyNora

Okay, I feel a bit better. She's put on 9oz in a week, so at least I know all this booby time is doing it's job!

EDIT: But looks like my car will cost more like 1500....bugger!


----------



## natalie85

9oz!!! That's fab well done!!!
Wow that's a ridiculous amount with your car!!!!!! :(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I sure missed alot by not checking in a few days! Looks like we're all struggling a little bit. I had a horrible night, I swear I didn't sleep at all until 5am when LO finally seemed to be done feeding for the night, than DS#1 got up at 6:30- I am soooooo sleep deprived. Baby is sleeping now, so Tripp and I are watching cartoons, I wish I could go back to bed! Anyone else feeding all night, and having long stretches during the day where baby sleeps? What do I do to get him to eat more during the day and less at night?.


----------



## natalie85

ahhhh little man has decided to be soooooo unsetled so far i am really struggling :(


----------



## BattyNora

Ah Nat, sorry to hear that. Is there anyone that can come give you a hand or even someone up near Stoke you can stay with while you're recouperating?


----------



## natalie85

Thanks Batty only available people near me are the in laws and I would rather not have them near me right now!!! They wouldn't let me rest they would sit there and watch while I struggle and keep talking to me!!! I'm just outside of Watford now!!! :)
Plus hubby home in like 1hr30mins now little man settled more now after gaviscon and cuddles touch wood!!


----------



## Mal

TTC what i have been doing is when she wakes during the day for a feed I let her get unsettled for a godo 15-20 min so that way she stays awake longer and rather then her falling asleep as soon asi put her to the breast she is wide awake to eat. It seems to have been working as she slept last night from 230-6am fed then didnt wake up till 10. and even then she was awake for 30 min before she decided to eat at 1030. 



I cant wait to see how much weight she has gained. She has her appt tomorrow :) 



as far as my OH I cannot WAIT to see him. He comes home labor day weekend but is only home for a week then off to work again.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc a friend advised me to wake and feed the baby every 2 -2 1/2 hours all day & not let him sleep longer since I am home and awake anyways & do that til bedtime then don't wake him at night & he will sleep longer ... & I've been getting 3-4 or more hour stretches. Also during the day I turn on lights & talk to him etc ... At night when he wakes to feed they say keep it as boring as possible .. So not much light, I don't talk to him a lot unless it's a few words to settle him and then I whisper ... And I feed him, only change his diaper if he I'd dirty or soaked (cloth diapers make this easier bc they hold more wee :)...) or change him before the feeding that way when he's done eating you can put him back to bed & he never gets very roused! It's no guarantee that's for sure but it works pretty well for us most nights! 

Silas is one month old today!!! It's sad and happy! This month def flew faster than the last month of pregnancy!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks for the advice ladies, I will be trying both today and see what happens!


----------



## DaretoDream

ladies what good advice you gave! I also do all night changes because dh needs the big lights and that wakes her too much! So I use her little lamp across the room and her night light. 

she is having detachment issues from me lately doesn't want anyone else. I love it but hate that when I put her down she wails and those tears.... I can't handle that! My heart breaks.

dh got even worse last night. He seems to think it's funny to rouse her close to bed time and say things like ha! Now you have to deal with her. And I don't get it. There were a bunch of little things he said- that really hurt. I am so depressed with him I can't even talk to him right now.

mil & fil are stopping by after 6 today... Great. 

she vomited once this morning- seems fine since. Think I didn't do a good job at burping her before that. She's eaten since and kept everything down. 

the way dh has been- I'm so hurt and sad- I feel so selfish for wanting her this badly. I love her dearly and I feel she deserves so much better than how he has been. She is my world. And I just don't think he was ready. And that- really- really hurts me in my heart. Feel like doing a lot of crying today. I'm miserable. :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

TTC - we wake Henry up to feed him every 2-3 hours... usually by the third hour he wakes himself up but if he's not showing any signs of waking up then that's what we do :) and then he'll have a bottle about 12ish, then we wake him up at 4am, and then he usually sleeps through until about 8am after that :) 

Natalie - Hope you're feeling a bit better now!

Dare - Have you tried a sling to carry her around the house etc with you? It might not be ideal but that way she feels as though she's with you all the time?

and your husband needs to sort it out. He is acting really really childish - how old did you say he was? 26? He needs to act like a 26 year old and not like a 16 year old boy :( He has a daughter now and he needs to act responsibly now! And he needs to put you both first! Don't ever feel selfish for wanting her that badly because you're not! He's being selfish acting this way! And if he doesn't change soon then he is potentially risking losing the best two things that have ever happened to him! Have you spoke to him? :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

charlie- I don't even know what to say to him. I tried telling him to talk to her etc and he says he does or gets annoyed. He takes care of homself and that's it. I don't even know what to do. I just am really down about it and don't even want to see him.


----------



## natalie85

Dare I am so sorry he is being this way I have no idea what to suggest or say other than hugs!!!! :hugs: 

Charlie I am feeling a little better not much but it's a start!!! I'm getting loads of discharge from ears now sounds disgusting but it's all solidifying I have to keep removing it it's disgusting!!! But hopefully that means it's starting to clear!!!


----------



## Mal

Im sorry your dealing with that dare. I hope things get better for you. 


how long do you think this thread will go on till we get moved to baby club?


----------



## natalie85

I have just realised how much I am dreading this wedding on Friday I am so worried cos it's hubby's family that my little man is gonna get passed around loads I wanna keep him to myself is that bad??? I know exactly what dh is gonna be like he won't understand I don't want everyone holding him and taking him off for photos he will be oh just let them etc I do not want that!!!!!! I know I'm being silly but I do not want to go to this wedding and for him to be taken off me I don't know what to do :(


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ladies for listening and kind words. I think dh and I will have a hard time for a while but I hope we'll be alright. We had a hard first year and a half or so of marriage too. But we managed and became very happy. 

making choc. Chip banana bread... That has made me feel better. I love baking.


and nat- I understand I'd feel the same. Maybe you could be "ill" that day. My inlaws are coming today and I'm dreading that too. And I think it's only two of them I ant imagine a whole event with a bunch!


----------



## natalie85

U will get through it dare, I was always told these things are sent to try us!!! 
If I was to be ill, dh would take him off me and leave me to rest!!!! I'm gonna get my sling working tomorrow and use that the whole time and make out it's hard to change it to fit dh after adjusting it for me!!! I've also been told to do the ice cube trick.... It's a bit mean but to put ice. Cube in a bag and when they start wanting him just to rub it on him so he crys it's mean but I'm sure he would thank me!!!!???? I can't stand his family more so since he was born they dont care about me or him it will all be for show they never call me up and ask about him or anything!!! I wish there was a way for this wedding that little man would not want anyone but his mummy the whole thing Is majorly stressing me out!!!!!! :(

Good luck with your in laws!!!! Don't go sharing your banana chic chip bread unless u want to show off that u are super mum!!!!!!


----------



## Mal

oka for those that are BF does it seem like all you do is eat or your constantly hungry


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nat - just say no! I know it's easier said than done but just mke something up like you have to feed him in a minute or you have to go change his nappy! If you're not comfortable with something then don't feel pressured into letting the in-laws pass him around. He's a baby not a toy :) glad you're feeling a bit better!

Dare - just keep persevering it will all work out in the end! And everytime he acts like an idiot tell him he's acting like one :) Oooh and send the banana bread this way please :D

Mal - my friend bfs and she said she's starving all the time! She has to just make sure she doesn't snack on junk lol

Afm, steve is in my bad books today! He's been so helpful but all of a sudden he's just changed and yesterday I was up at 6:30 with both of them he went to sleep. I got Stephen's breakfast ready, got the bags ready to go out, got all three of their clothes sorted, got myself ready, drove to the register office to get Henry registered, then went to the weigh in clinic and cafe where I had to feed Henry AND constantly chase after Stephen, then got Stephen's lunch ready, got stuff readyto see my brothers, drove there and back, got their dinners ready and have then had to deal with Henry who's just moaned non stop since 10pm so EXCUSE ME If at midnight I'm exhausted! All he's done is have a bath, then have a couple of beers when we saw my brothers who he left to play with Stephen, and then I said he could go watch football with his friend so he had a few more beers. I'm knackered and just want him to take over for me and he turns round and said "god you're so lazy" WTF!! And tomorrow I'll get "you were mean last night" and "i do do loads for you" - now I know he has done loads for me but he can't just tAke a day off when he chooses! Grrrr


----------



## natalie85

Thank u! I'm hoping if he Is in his sling he will sleep most of time so I can do the I don't want to disturb him etc is it bad I don't want him taken away from me for photos? If it wasn't his family I wouldn't be so bad thing is hubby will be like oh just let them hold him etc I know I'm gonna get sooooo upset!!!

Ahhh what is it with these men??? Does Having a baby make them into monsters? Did steve do anything like this when Stephen was born? If he wanted a 'day off' he could at least give u some warning!!! That must have been such a busy/mental day for u!!! Don't forget or let him forget u are still recovering!!!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

Natalie your ears draining is a good sign! Hope you feel better soon!

Dare I am so sorry you are going through all this. Hope things sort out soon xxx

Charlie and TTC I have no idea how you guys do it with a newborn and a toddler! My hands are so full with little one, I cant even imagine taking care of someone else- let alone myself and DH!

mal I am not bf but i just dont have the time to eat! I think i might constantly be hungry but i just dont recognize it as hunger anymore!

Esmé is now weighing a whopping 3550gram, which is perfect according to the growth charts and we can even switch to normal bottles now as she is drinking completely on her own!

And she is sleeping so well at NIGHT- we got between 5 and 7 hours of sleep per night! But then during the day she is awake and refuses to sleep and only wants to be held, so I cant do anything. I have a sling, but she is still too tiny for it, so sometimes i just have to leave her to cry to get something done which is heartbreaking. But today it was so dark and rainy, I just left all the housework and we both stayed in our pjs all day cuddling in bed watching movies! Total bliss! and now DH is bringing take away for dinner and I quess we will just continue our evening on the couch!


----------



## TaNasha

natalie85 said:


> I have just realised how much I am dreading this wedding on Friday I am so worried cos it's hubby's family that my little man is gonna get passed around loads I wanna keep him to myself is that bad??? I know exactly what dh is gonna be like he won't understand I don't want everyone holding him and taking him off for photos he will be oh just let them etc I do not want that!!!!!! I know I'm being silly but I do not want to go to this wedding and for him to be taken off me I don't know what to do :(

I am the same! I just dont want some people to hold her! In the hospital we had some visitors and this one specific person was there and I didndt want her to hold Esme so I didnt offer, but then she had the nerve to ask! And then you cant really say no. i was fuming


----------



## natalie85

I know it really is just his family that I have real issues with I really do not know how I am going to cope cos hubby I know will say I have to!!! I am really going to use his reflux to my advantage!!! I hope my ears are starting to clear they are still very painful and deaf so I've booked myself into the docs (again!!!!) just incase hasn't improved by tomorrow afternoon I'm also taking my little man in to get more gaviscon and the medicine which is next stage up from gaviscon cos I feel he needs more than gaviscon!!!
Oooo your day sounds lovely!!!!! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, haven't been on much lately... On top of taking care of a baby, my previously potty trained 2 year old pooped in his underwear twice today and peed in the yard like the dog. Oh, and we had an earthquake which freaked me out and made me wake up both kids who were napping. I think all that combined with about 3 hours sleep makes me about half delirious, I hope everyone else is having a better day. Dare- I'm sure you felt the earthquake too, hope everyone's okay!


----------



## natalie85

wow ttc what a day!!!!! potty training eak.... i am not looking forward to that!!!!!! 
earthquakes sound sooooo scary to me esp with baby!!! how bad was it? any damage?


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc yeah I sure felt it! Insane! Scared me really bad! I went outside with ava because I didn't believe it really happened and neighbors confirmed. 

so we keep our babies safe all day for f'ing what? Dh comes home- cooking with ava in his arms. Starts to put dishes away above the hot stove and almost puts her foot in the hot sauce pan!!!! If I hadn't been there omg. And I was asking him not to- and he was so confident about how he could do it.

I took her away and told him he could never cook with her again an he shouldve known better. Then, while holding her, hit her head on his laptop. Seriously?! I'm going to f'ing kill him.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hey girls.. I'm still here & still pregnant! Nothing happening, not even a teeny tiny twinge, so I'm off to be induced in hospital this afternoon. A million miles from the waterbirth I had planned at the local midwife led unit, but I've gradually got my head around it. Eeeeeek.. nearly baby time!!


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck Sarahbella!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats sarahbella! that's wonderful! you will have joined us in a few hours!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good luck Sarahbella! Dare, sorry to hear DH is pissing you off so bad! I know my DH was horrible when our oldest was a baby, he really did get better and he is great with this on... I just don't think men know what to do with a baby!


----------



## DaretoDream

some of the things he does is so stupid! Like no common sense! I don't get it!

anyway had our 2 week check up- she gained another lb- weighing 9 lbs 1oz and 21 " !! They said she looks so good she doesn't need to go to her month appt and they'll see her at 2 months in october!! So relieved she is gaining and doing well!!! Yeah bbs!


----------



## BattyNora

Hi all...how's it going for everyone. Bee's had a couple of really unsettled nights. I just can't get her to stop crying unless she's on the breast even thouhh it's mainly for comfort. I've had about an hour sleep in two days adnl feel like I must be doing something wrong. She was such a happy, content baby what the hell have I done to make her so fussy..


----------



## DaretoDream

my cousin is a child psychologist and told me not to let baby sleep on the bbs- it's hard! Ava dud this a lot too. She still will try. It's hard just try to stop it slowly. She just said it's a habit that'll be so hard to break later.


----------



## natalie85

Hi!! Just quick update as have really bad signal!! Down here for wedding now I Hate his family so much had his Parents come to our room 3 times!!! Grrrrr we had litterally just arrived at hotel 1st time then again 10mins later then 30mins after that grrrrr I will update when u can hope u all ok!!! Wish us luck!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh nat good luck hun!!!!!!! I'm so sorry! Maybe you can hide or pretend to be asleep!!! Ha! That's what I would do!!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Ha Nat....tell them the do not disturb sign applies to them to and stick twenty on the door! Hope it goes okay for you! Deep breaths, hun.

I"ve had a bad day....but amazingly at the start of another long night I feel pretty great! Following the night where Phoebe wouldn't settle and I had an hour tops, I went out most of the day so didn't manage to nap at all today, forgot my purse when I wanted to buy Bee her first outfits and proceeded to lose my last twenty quid I had on me from my pocket! Plus with me feeling like a failure today round at the MIL she takes LO off me as I'm winding her (without asking) and proceeds to say 'see, you like Nannies rubs' after she settled for her. Thanks for that, you old troutbag. BUT I emailed my NCT ladies for advice and got loads back, and as I settled into bed I got a phonecall from one of them just seeing how I was doing....I cried when it finished just because of the thoughtfulness of picking up the phone to see how I was. It's what I needed today.

So far this evening she has been far more settled, I'm hoping it continues with one block of sleep! Here's hoping.

Hiope everyone is okay x


----------



## DaretoDream

batty- first off 'troutbag' ! I've never heard that before and it's hilarious!!!!! Second I'm so sorry for the rubbish day!!! You are not a failure. I do hope bee gives you a break tonight though love. :) :hugs:


afm- nothing exciting to report. My nights consist of 2 & 1/2 hr feedings- she will sleep in her co-sleeper from 12 ish until 9ish in the morning then wants to be held and sleep in your arms all day. I have decided to embrace that- and let her sleep on me all day. I will get my housework done on the weekends when dh can hold her for a bit. Afterall... This won't last forever. 

so sad she's not 8lbs anymore. She never will be again. She's going to grow up so fast :(


----------



## BattyNora

I got like S hours. Got her down by 11, wasn't woken til 2.30aam, got her down again by 3.30 and then she slept til 6. 

Dare - I really don't like the woman. I know it's not nice and she's Phoebe's nanny, wants to be parts of her life and have a relationship with her but I really don't like being around her. I'm not going to stop her seeing Bee and I've made as much os an effort to include her and made sure she's see her as much as possible but I genuinely cringe when she even touches her. She's a miserable cow who doesn't give her son (my OH) a single bit of praise but we're forced to constantly listen to how well his brother is doing in life...HeELLO, he's 28 and has been a drug addict alcoholic who hasn't done a bloody days work all his life, who done so many drugs he had a psychotic break, beat his mum and is now on so many meds he's unemployable. But oh well, he gets a free flat, bus pass, and money off the govm't while we are living with my parents because they won't give us a single bit of help!

Oooh rant over! 

I think letting her eat and nap on you is a good choice while she's so little. I genuinly agree with the thought it"s impossible to spoil them when they're this young....like you said, enjoy those cuddles!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Batty, glad to hear you got some sleep! And, sorry to hear about MIL, luckily mine has been really crazy at work so she has left us along, but she's really not that bad!
Dare- I'm with Batty, I really don't think you can spoil a new baby, they need lots of cuddles and love- worry about spoiling them when they get older! I co-slept with my son for the first 6 months and he started sleeping in his own crib just fine, and never had any problems with sleeping!

I took the boys to story time at the Library yesterday, it was nice to get out of the house and feel pretty normal! I did have to nurse Jack the whole time, but none of the other mothers minded, in fact, they helped Tripp with the craft because I was busy with Jack, it was so nice! I woke up this morning with a piercing pain in my right breast, I hope nothing is developing there, I think I just got engorged because Jack slept really well last night! I might try pumping to see if I can get some relief!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh yea, Dare- are you in the Hurricane path? We're supposed to get alot of rain and some high winds, but we're projected to be just outside the worst part of it. I think DH and I are going to clear off the deck furniture tonight just to be sure. I hope you're not in harms way!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

ttc- honestly not sure about the hurricane. We are supposed to get tons of rain I know that and I asked dh to bring in the furniture off the deck. But it's so rusty he doesn't want it inside. But... I don't want it going through the window either!! Hopefully we will all be just fine! 

so tired today- ava won't sleep very long in the morning anymore. Trying to sneak her back in the sleeper (shes in my arms right now) and take a shower. 

oh yeah ttc- pump that side that's sore. That's how my mastitis started. Just a sort of sore pain and I didn't think much ekse of it. Then just thought I was engorged. I'm so afraid I'll get it again!!! It didn't last super long but while it was full blown man- I was miserable. So take care of those bbs!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Awww batty I know exactly how u feel with mil!!! It's his whole family I can't stand and I hate it when they touch or hold Daniel!!! I have to say the sling is the most amazing thing in the world ever!!!!!!!!!! It's been amazing this weekend!!!! Seriously they couldn't come near him without me and it gave us such an excuse for him not to be taken off me for other people to hold him!!!!! He was such an angel this weekend he really was he slept loads so had the excuse of no u can't hold him I don't want him being woken etc!!!! 
The weekend was hmmm interesting mil gave me the dirtiest looks all weekend and I virtually blanked her majority of weekend.... Well I couldn't hear her I am pretty deaf!!! I was shocked that we were not included in ANY family wedding photos I mean ok fine obviously we are not family!!!!!! Fine!! Suits me!!!! :D as soon as we got to the hotel mil jumped on us then hubby was bringing up luggage so she followed him up to our room (hubby wasn't happy he had tons of bags and of course she didnt offer just told him e was unfit as he was sweating (seriously??? He brought so much up!!!)) anyway I was feeding Daniel and she decides to hand over this envelope and say oh I know we didn't get u anything when u moved so this is from us to pay for your hotel (she had the smuggist look on her face as to say we have money u don't hahaha!! I would have happilly thrown that money in her face!!! Thy like to think they are so mug better than us grrrrrrrrrr!!!! Anyway 10mins later fil knocks on our door ffs!!! Can't they let us get settled???? Then I think I must have been frosty enough for them to leave us alone!!! 
Next day at breakfast they talk to this lovely little family that was down for the wedding on table next to us then claim they didn't see us there!!! Yeah right!!!! 
Like I said we were not included in the wedding at all!!! It was only his niece that came over during the meal and said if u are struggling I don't mind holding him I declined bit nicely as she is one I get on most with even she moans about her nan!!! She can't stand her!! Hahaha!!! I think it's hubby's aunt!?! I'm not sure she hasn't seen us since last wedding in sept first thing she says is 'oh when does the diet start?' we were fuming ok I know hubby is overweight but that's the first thing u say??? 
Sorry I know I'm going on here!!! We went to evening reception for bit then took a break and I decided the day had been long enough so said we should probs go down and say bye (big mistake!!) the music was soooooo loud and hubby was carrying him not protecting his ears and I said no it's too loud he was like no it's fine Daniel actually looked scared!!!! He then gave him to his sister to hold who had been smoking loads I was fuming he had blocked me so I couldn't take Daniel of him or her I went mental!!!!!! 
Other people were lovely saying how gorgeous he was and so well behaved what was my secret etc!! Only person from the family to say anything to me was his niece that said I looked amazing and she didnt think I'd put any weight on from the pregnancy and said I was all bump!!! As for rest I should have turned up in tracksuit and no make up!!! I was so proud of make up I thought I looked really good and loads commented on how I had no bags under eyes etc!!! 
Anyway theres how the wedding went almost home now will catch up properly then!!!

Oh anyone in path of hurricane Irene or anywhere near please please stay safe!!! Will be praying u are all ok and please let us know u are ok!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh my gosh Natalie, what a bitch!!! I'm sure you looked beautiful, and I would have let that mean woman be as smug as she wants and just take the money!!! I'm glad the sling worked for you, I think I need to get one of them!


----------



## DaretoDream

natalie you did fantastic hun! Proud of you!!! 

irene is supposed to hit here I think during the night (and then I guess on to you ttc be safe!!) I think it's going to be no big deal though. Ava is 3 weeks today. Very fussy. Was all night too. Poor kid.


----------



## natalie85

Aww thank u!! The thing that got me with the money she said we didn't get u anything when u moved she failed to say we haven't got Daniel anything which has annoyed me they brought him a bib from when they went on holiday after he was born!! Then she was going on oh we will catch up properly when we are back so she is gonna want to come over or demand we go over there :( I have never felt so much hatred towards people!!! 
Ttc are u on facebook? Dare u will see my profile pic one of the few photos taken at wedding can't even see my dress I was hoping we would get a family photo of us 3 but didn't :( so decided when we doing wet babies head party I'm gonna dress up and make sure we get some nice pics!!! 
Still not had a chance to catch up properly!!! Dare please stay safe and u too ttc I hope it doesn't hit u both!!! I would be sooooo scared!!! I don't know how u are staying so calm!!!!


----------



## SilverWillow

Popping in to announce that our little princess arrived on 24th August (was due 11th). Bree Eliza Harley was born weighing 6lb 8oz after a very quick labour (that'll be all the Raspberry Leaf then!!)

Congratulations to all the new summertime Mums! xx


----------



## natalie85

a bit late but good luck sarahbella!! hope everything went ok and cant wait to hear an update!!!
Dare thats fab she has gained weight so well and doesnt need to be seen for a while!!
Batty i hope she has settled a bit more so u can get some rest!!! and u are not doing anything wrong!!!! its just sods law that when she took her off u she settled i know hubby will take him off me if i appear to be getting wound up or bit stressy says that they pick up on that and will act up like they know so if i cant settle him hubby tries then he is fine cos he is all calm something to do with heartrate!?! i used to sit there and cry cos hubby could settle him when i couldnt i felt like such a failure!! but then when he doesnt settle with hubby and settles with me he feels the same!! remember there is no one more important to her than her mummy!!! u carried her for 9 months and she loves u so much!!!
TTC glad u had a day of doing normal things at library!! i cant remember what 'normal' is any more haha!!!!

we have just been to upstairs little party in his garden it was nice actually!! except for being a bit stuck with this one girl who was a bit drunk and one of those 'know it all' types and knows everyone and everyones business haha daniel did a little cough and splutter and she was like oh thats the refulx... erm no its a little cough and sneeze!! hahaha i made my exit to feed daniel hubby came with me but he has gone back as we feel a bit bad this guy was expecting 30 people and i dont think there is even 10 there and that includes his girlfriend, parents and her parents and his sisters!! 
i'd better finish unpacking otherwise will never get any sleep!!


----------



## Mal

hey guys sorry been MIA, internet has been off and got it back on yesterday. Things have been going good. my poor booboos are raw from BF so i have been having to pump and feed her with a bottle to give my boobs a rest. 


My lily bug is such a good baby, she eats great, sleeps great. last night she was awake more then normal but its oka. She has been sleeping great at night. Stays awake most of the morning and sleeps alot during the day then is awake from about 9p to midnight then gets a good feedin sleeps till 2 am gets another feeding and then sleeps till about 6 sometimes 8. 

She had her 2 week checkup tuesday and weighs 6lbs 15 ounces. she gianed 8 ounces in a week. we have a one month check up in a week in a half. My OH comes home wednesday for a week YAY I cannot wait.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I would have smacked them! Then blamed it on the hormones ;) At the end of the day I bet your husband thought you looked gorgeous! and that's all that matters! :) Ignore all their comments and just get on with what you're doing cause you're doing a lot better without them! :) 

Batty - aww I hope everything's starting to settle down with her now :) I know you said earlier you think she's a bit colicy but it will pass! It's just one of those things that's horrible to watch and can be so frustrating when she's crying a lot but keep strong :) 

Dare - Cuddle her as much as you want! They're only baby's for a little while so enjoy every cuddle, every kiss, every smile etc. You can never spoil a child too much with cuddles or falling asleep on you in my opinion! :)

I still think it's funny how all your baby's still haven't gone past Henry's birth weight!! :haha: and he was one of the last Midsummer babies born!

GOOD LUCK SarahBella!!! Though.... ~I'm guessing by now you'll have had your baby and are enjoying the first few days :D


----------



## DaretoDream

she went 4 & 1/2 hours last night! then every 2 & 1/2. Sad how excited we get over such little hours of sleep!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Just got back from my second shower of the weekend, lots of family there to rock Jack to sleep while I had a beer, it was great. Good news here is that we only had minor damage from Irene, lots of people still don't have electricity, but we never lost it! I weighed Jack yesterday, he's 12lb 6 oz. I checked my oldest's baby book, and he was 12lb 12 oz at one month, so I guess Jack is on track to be another big boy!!!


----------



## natalie85

Thanks Charlie!!! Lol hubby didn't tell me I looked good till after he had had couple glasses of champagne!!! To be fair we had a lot of rushing around in the morning then when we got to ceremony he had to do the music (he wasn't happy about that and got very stressed!!) 
What was henrys birth weight? I bet Daniel was heavier!!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls! Finally joining you as a Mummy! My baby boy was born yesterday, Sunday 28th August, 12 days late after an induction. Full birth story to follow when I'm home.

Xx


----------



## Mal

congrats sara.


----------



## DaretoDream

congats sara!!

afm- ava is being so fussy! And having trouble with my letdown... It's so fast it shoots her! Help! Trying things I read online but not happy with- still shooting!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Sarabella, I was wondering about you! Can't wait to hear your birth story!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Sarah :)

Nat he was 9lbs 5.5ozs and at 10ds he was 9lbs 7ozs lol :) At least he still told you :) Whether it be after alcohol or sober :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations sarahbella!!!!!
Ahhh my little man bigger than yours at the min!!! We were 8lb 11oz so not that much in it!!! Xx

Glad all is ok ttc was it not as bad as they were making out? Xx


----------



## natalie85

totally shocked hubbys niece got a pic of the 3 of us its only me looking at camera!!!! i havent been tagged in it yet (its on facebook) im waiting to see if they tag me lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Sara! :) 

Natalie boo at them for being crazy ... It's their loss bc they are going to keep driving you away and miss out on the best things in life including Daniel! I am sure you looked lovely! 

Ttc sounds like a nice weekend! 

Dare glad you are getting some sleep! I understand about the let down problem ... U can pump off a little before a feed it's kind of inconvenient but it works or u can block feed to reduce your supply but considering you had mastitis I'd be careful and make sure you didn't let the one you were feeding off of get too full! But it does work I've got my supply down to normal now! He eats off one side each feeding still but it takes him 15- 20 min instead of 5 to get it all and then it's empty .. No more engorgement ... If he goes 3 hours it still sprays a bit but only when he sucks then let's go as it let's down .. Then I just catch it with my nursing pad and make him wait a minute. 

Afm- things are getting Better, I'm starting to feel more human! I'm hoping to get into a routine at least some semblance of one soon so I can work out etc & feel better about myself & get my energy back! This is so silly but I've felt so much better about myself today just since we dtd last night ... I've been so worried about it & felt bad about myself and thought things would never be the same & it was actually better than before! ...I mean my muscles are weak but DH said he couldn't tell a difference & he was as happy as I was to be doing it again! ...but I've felt so much better about myself today like human & a woman again ! I cut my hair & got a lot more done today...I'm starting to feel less foggy & more in control and getting used to being a mommy! :) I hope it last I need a routine! And since DH and I talked about everything he has been much more involved and I've felt less guilty about letting him deal with the baby since I know he wants to! It has made things 150 % better since I don't feel like I'm trying to juggle it all on my own! :)


----------



## natalie85

thanks krystal i know its their loss still kinda hurts though i can imagine how anyone could not want to be part of his life he is sooooo incredible!!!! :(

some of the photos have been tagged.... not me though:( tought u might like to see the photo its not great but oh well hahaha


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Krystal- thats great that you are getting into a routine, and good for you on dtd! I was told to wait until my 6 week appointment, and I'm ready. However, I'm just not feeling that great about my body. I really snapped back after having my first, but I can't seem to get rid of this belly with this one. I'm hoping with time it will go, but I'm not sure about DH seeing me naked right now, he might be grossed out by my pouch!!!
Natalie- great pic, I love seeing people kissing a baby, it seems like thats all I ever want to do with LO, give him kisses!!!


----------



## natalie85

Thanks ttc we have 2 pics from this wedding where hubby giving Daniel kisses hehe 

I am shocked I got tagged in the photo hahaha


----------



## BattyNora

Congratulation Sarahbella!! 

Glad to hear all the US east coast ladies are okay!! 

Nat - you look lovely! And you are a gorgeous family. Your MIL, and her family are completely and utterly moron. They should be treating you like the amazing mumma you are, and if they can't see what a diamond they have as a daughter in law then they should bloody well sod off and leave you alone. 

Dare - I went to a bf clinic and they said that if you have a fast let down to maybe try to hand express a little off before a feed...but how you have the free hand to do that without Ava going mental for her milk! 

Krystal - SO glad you're feeling so good. Honestly, you seem to have been doing great, even when from the early days! 

Charlie - that's one healthy chumba you have there!! :D 

AFM - I've been struggling. Bee has been so unsettled for a week now. Took her to the docs this morning as she's been stuffy and she's been given saline drops for her nose and she also has thrush in her mouth so been given some medicine for that...hoping in the next couple of days it will help her settle a little more than she has been! I hope so...I've had an hour a day for the last three days!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh batty I'm so sorry about baby being like that! Hopefully the meds will help! I'm sure they will!!! It's hard in the night to think about expressing before hand. One extra thing to do right?? 

I just got vomited on then seconds later she pooped up her back- just had a bath. I'm sure I smell lovely washing my shirt but still think a shower is in order when dh gets home. I feel so bad for her I don't want to put her back down. Stupid milk being so fast


----------



## natalie85

Aww batty I know the feeling when they are soooo unsettled it's heartbreaking isn't it!!! I know they say that they are unsettled during a growth spurt!! So maybe that aswell!!! 

Oh dear dare!!!! That's not cool!!! Maybe put a muslin there so she is sick on that instead?


----------



## DaretoDream

nat- what's a muslin?


----------



## natalie85

It's like a cloth when feeding for wiping dribbles and putting on your shoulder when u burp baby to protect clothes 
Found u a link 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001G75JV6/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1314746237&sr=8-1


----------



## natalie85

Batty after reading your comment again it made me cry in a good way was just what I needed to hear and it's so kind of u to say that!!!! I feel like a monster the way I talk about them and constantly wonder if it's me that's the problem but then I think no cos so many times I should have had a go at them and get told I'm too nice to let them know what I think!!!

I keep meaning to ask how is your hubby getting on with jobs?


----------



## DaretoDream

I have a birth cloth- however the one time I don't use it... Lol. That'll teach me!!!!


----------



## Mal

ey guys well nursing had been growing great till about a week ago so finally wento to LC and she sent me to a breast feeding center and I have a very bad case of thrush on my nipples :( so getting treated for it


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie that's an absolute lovely pic of your little family :) and you look wonderful & perfectly happy holding that sweet boy who is being kissed by his daddy! I think it screams happy little family :) and I agree with Batty forget them! Good for you for being the better person and being too nice to be ugly to them even if they deserve it! Your too good to stoop to their level! Let them make themselves miserable and you just enjoy your family! 

Ttc you've just had a baby HIS baby! Surely he wouldn't be offended by a little belly? I don't feel great about my body but Dh didn't give me the chance to say no or worry lol & he is super sweet to me about everything ... I have had numerous breakdowns about my body ... The worst one was when I hid in the bathroom to change clothes and he came in and saw me naked for the first time post birth & I had a meltdown, but he's been nothing but sweet and supportive ... Like my terribly horrendous stretch marks that worry me into depression ... He says "who cares? You're going to have stretch marks you just had our baby. I don't care. I am glad you had him. They are just stretch marks they'll get better stop worrying about it, you're still the most beautiful woman I've ever seen(a lie of course but quite a nice flattering one lol)" etc ... And my 6 wk appt is fri .. So we only did it 4 days early! Haha 

Batty I am sorry Bee is having a hard time :( I hope she feels better! Thrush isn't fun bc it can make their mouth hurt and give them gas etc bc they don't feed right & stuff & make them eat more often! Hang in there though! I hope she has a good night & u get some rest! Do you have anyone who could watch her and let you get some rest ? At least between feeds or something? 

I've def had my share of bad days and meltdowns but I've been a Nanny & in childcare enough that I learn to roll with it & try not to freak out ... And I just remind myself when it's seems too hard to go on that "this too shall pass" ... It won't be like this for long. I think staying positive helps & staying calm bc when your tired you want to get frustrated ESP when the baby is upset etc but the baby can sense your emotions so the best thing or both of you is to stay calm and relax ... When Silas cries I always talk to him in a happy voice and make jokes or tease & ask him if he could do it just a little louder or something silly which does nothing excpt keep me calm and upbeat and keep me from letting the crying/fussing upset or stress or frustrate me! :) don't get down tho I know it's hard to see her upset or fuss or cry but she's ok & this stage will pass... Just hang in there! 

Dare I did block feeding bc mine was out of control ... If it's that bad you may wanna look into it! Just google it or go to KellyMom lots of great info! Fast letdown & oversupply cause so many issues ... We were having lots of problems choking, gas, milk spraying, green poo from too much foremilk, overeating, etc & it took me about a week but I've got mine like clockwork now! They are never engorged even when he goes 5 hours at night without a feed! He eats much slower an doesn't choke or get gas like he use to! ...I was afraid to try it at first bc at first it's uncomfortable and a lot of work but then it really worked! 

Afm- I spent the morning trying to get a few photos of the baby...I want to do more with DH & myself but they will have to wait til thurs night or so...but I managed to get a few even though I had to stop and feed him.. Only way to bribe him into cooperation lol! ...my 6 wk appt is Friday with my new dr. I am soo nervous! I had to call today and have my medical records sent over to the new office! ... My BIL & SIL & Niece are coming for the weekend probably and we are suppose to shop for bridesmaid dresses for their wedding next month! :-/ not gonna be fun but that's another reason I need to be exercising and eating healthy! Last of 4 weddings I'll have been in this year including my own all in the family too! It's been an eventful year! But DH & I will have no more unmarried siblings so hopefully no more weddings!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mal that stinks I know from recent experience that hurts like the devil! It will get in your milk ducts too...I put cream on and took diflucan ... & treat the baby (throw out nipples paci's etc... Boiling did not work in my experience! Oh and any pumped/stored milk bc it will be contaminated!) otherwise you'll end up passing it back and forth! Trust me! 

Also how much is everyones baby weighing? I keep worrying Silas is not gaining enough! I am sure it's just bc I had two fat little nephews who gained very quickly & so maybe I expected that, but I still worry nonetheless and he won't get weighed properly for 2 more weeks! I am sure he's gaining something bc he eats/pees/poops... And I know he is long so it makes him look skinnier ...I figure he has to be between 9 & 10 lbs maybe? But I don't know for sure!


----------



## natalie85

Awww thank u kyrstal!!!!! So kind of u!!! Making me cry in a good way again hehe!!!!
My sister says the same!!! My dad gets worried cos when they were coming overball the time his family did same to my mum and there were a few occasions she went mad at them he said he can see it happening again with me and them he said it was very hard on him and one of the reasons their marriage split up and he said he would hate it if that happened to me and hubby so I am trying not to cause that tension between me and hubby and when I need a moan I come on here (sorry about that!!!) or speak to him although I think hubby knows how I feel about them as has made the occassional comment!!! 

Mal sorry u are suffering seems to be a very common thing though! Hope it clears up quickly for u!!

Krystal doing childcare and being a nanny has obviously helped u to become the calm amazing mummy u are!!! U really are doing so amazing!!
Our little man weighed 8lb 11oz and is now around 11lbs, he will be weighed on friday for our 6week appointment!!! 
I was wondering what they do in the 6week appointment!?! Does anyone know?


----------



## natalie85

Also just wanted to add I honestly think his family expected to see us not coping and Looking a mess so I think that must have thrown them haha!!
I was looking through some of the photos hubby's niece took and I have to say his mum just looks like a really horrible person!!!! I mean she just looks nasty!!!!


----------



## natalie85

My doctors are useless!!! I am so annoyed!!! We really had to rush about to get ready and get to the docs this morn I have waited a week for this appointment I was told had to have my ears syringed I got there to be told I can't have them done because I need suction done on them summin to do with needing the ear drum to syringe and they can't do that cos they think ear drum perforated so I have to wait for a referral.... I should get a letter In a week with an appointment Grrrr so that's another week at least of being slightly deaf and not getting ears wet!!! Do they have any idea how hard it is to wash hair without getting ears wet grrrrrr


----------



## BattyNora

Should I be treated fo thrush as Bee has it? GP didn't mention anything.


----------



## natalie85

Batty I would have thought so cos don't they pick it up from u??


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Natalie - they're right - that is a lovely photo of hte three of you and you sure showed them how well you are all doing and what an amazing little family you are :) And it's def not you, from the things you put on here they sound like they're messed up and just not very nice people! Looks like you managed to get the one nice one from a bad lot! :) Remember that when they annoy you that you're lucky that your hubby didn't turn out that way :) And gosh Daniel looks like you!!!

Batty - from what I've read on here I think if you both have thrush you both need to be treated or you'll just keep passing it back and forth? Hope it clears up for you both!!

Krystal - Henry was 9lbs 5.5ozs at birth... and at 10ds he was 9lbs 7ozs and he's getting weighed tomorrow when he'll be 3 weeks so I'll get back to you! I'm guessing he'll be about 10lbs....... and don't ever let your stretchmarks bother you - unfortunately they'll never go but they'll be the one reminder of the amazing baby you carried, and gave birth too :) Though I do get why it's important to feel good as well - but what we think we should look like for our men - isn't usually a main concern for them! They seem less bothered about how we look than we do! lol

Dare - You are just a milk machine! :) 

Mal - Hope you're both feeling better soon!

Afm - we finally DTD last night!!! God... it was really needed lol.... we were a bit stupid though cause I literally had just started my pill (until I can sort out hte implant) and I know it can take 7 days to work properly.......but it was one of those things where we both wanted it and sort of got carried away :dohh: I'm hoping that as it's impossible in the first 3 weeks to get preggars that as I'm two days away from three weeks that it won't happen AGAIN!!! ...... if it does - good job I want a big family ;)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Batty if your bf yes DEF bc usually they give it to you & your nipples will hurt horribly & if it gets in your milk ducts feeds will hurt like if u have mastitis! You can put antifungal cream on your nipples like clotramizole as long as you wipe it off before a feed ... They can give you diflucan though it's a pill u take one for 7 days and it helps get rid if it if it's in your milkducts etc... I would call and make sure they treat you!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Also throw out any nipples/dummies etc
she has used bc she will keep reinfecting herself (boiling did not work for us!) & any stored breastmilk from recently bc it's probably contaminated with it if she's given it to you and you don't know it! ... It's stubborn to get rid of! ... Also if alm else fails there os a natural remedy called genetian violet ...turns everything purple
but it works for u and baby ... Good luck!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mal said:


> ey guys well nursing had been growing great till about a week ago so finally wento to LC and she sent me to a breast feeding center and I have a very bad case of thrush on my nipples :( so getting treated for it

How do you know you have thrush on your nipples?! curious! 



Love_Krystal said:


> Dare I did block feeding bc mine was out of control ... If it's that bad you may wanna look into it! Just google it or go to KellyMom lots of great info! Fast letdown & oversupply cause so many issues ... We were having lots of problems choking, gas, milk spraying, green poo from too much foremilk, overeating, etc & it took me about a week but I've got mine like clockwork now! They are never engorged even when he goes 5 hours at night without a feed! He eats much slower an doesn't choke or get gas like he use to! ...I was afraid to try it at first bc at first it's uncomfortable and a lot of work but then it really worked!
> 
> Afm- I spent the morning trying to get a few photos of the baby...I want to do more with DH & myself but they will have to wait til thurs night or so...but I managed to get a few even though I had to stop and feed him.. Only way to bribe him into cooperation lol! ...my 6 wk appt is Friday with my new dr. I am soo nervous! I had to call today and have my medical records sent over to the new office! ... My BIL & SIL & Niece are coming for the weekend probably and we are suppose to shop for bridesmaid dresses for their wedding next month! :-/ not gonna be fun but that's another reason I need to be exercising and eating healthy! Last of 4 weddings I'll have been in this year including my own all in the family too! It's been an eventful year! But DH & I will have no more unmarried siblings so hopefully no more weddings!

i def will look up the info about the block feeding. anything could help right?! so gonna look. lol doesn't it also always seem like everyone is getting married all at once? we had a wedding in may, and then we have another one next friday- but i declined the invite. I just couldn't manage with Ava being so young yet - i'm not as brave as you!! Esp. with the breastfeeding! oh man.



Love_Krystal said:


> Also how much is everyones baby weighing? I keep worrying Silas is not gaining enough! I am sure it's just bc I had two fat little nephews who gained very quickly & so maybe I expected that, but I still worry nonetheless and he won't get weighed properly for 2 more weeks! I am sure he's gaining something bc he eats/pees/poops... And I know he is long so it makes him look skinnier ...I figure he has to be between 9 & 10 lbs maybe? But I don't know for sure!

Last time we weighed ava was last wed. she weighed 9lbs 1oz. My scale here doesn't work so i have to boot up the wii fit & start her own thing to see how much she weighs. I plan to do it tonight.



CharlieKeys said:


> a
> Dare - You are just a milk machine! :)
> 
> Afm - we finally DTD last night!!! God... it was really needed lol.... we were a bit stupid though cause I literally had just started my pill (until I can sort out hte implant) and I know it can take 7 days to work properly.......but it was one of those things where we both wanted it and sort of got carried away :dohh: I'm hoping that as it's impossible in the first 3 weeks to get preggars that as I'm two days away from three weeks that it won't happen AGAIN!!! ...... if it does - good job I want a big family ;)

i still can't imagine dtd yet!!!!! My bleeding is almost done (i think) but i just can't imagine! so afraid it'll be super sore! i've heard such horror stories about the first time after you give birth- that it's worse than being a virgin again (my very whorish friend told me this- so that's serious coming from her lol) so i'm actually terrified! and LOL if you get preg again!!!!! sheesh!!!


afm- ava slept through the night last night. I woke at 530 to realize she missed her normal 4 am feeding. so i got up and tried to change her- she didn't go, she ate a touch - 3-4 minutes. Coughed. sputtered. burped. 

Woke agian at 8- same ordeal - nothing in diaper. took temp- 98.7 and then i tried to feed again- same thing . 4 minutes. out again like a light. So i called ped. and asked if normal since she's not even a month old . (assuming a fluke) she seems to be waking now. but man. i was terrified all morning. 

Waiting for the ped to call me back and let me know what i should do. whether she needs to be seen or not.


----------



## natalie85

Awww thank u Charlie!!! I honestly think they were expecting to see us not coping and looking a mess!!! I made a lot of effort with my make up but when it came to doing my hair I just didn't have a chance cos Daniel was crying so just tied it up!! 
I don't exaggerate or anything when I post about them!!!!
Eak go u dtd!!! We still haven't we just haven't the time or energy haha!!! Which pill are u taking?

Good luck dare hope all is well he hardly poos usually once a day but the gaviscon is making him constipated so he doesn't go so often!!

Krystal I was going to ask u how is Silas getting on with Zantac? Does he like it? He hates it!!! Also when do u give it to him? Like before or after feeds or between?

I finally took a few photos of me and little man today just of my face but it's a start they are not too bad!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm just using the one they prescribed me last October :haha: I'm still trying to get an appt for the implant! It's Leostrin (sp).... but I don't really like it this time around cause it's making me feel really sick! 

Also What did you do about bottles during the wedding? We've been told there isn't anywhere I can sterilise his bottles so I'm really panicking about it... he'll need about 6/7 bottles during the whole day and then Stephen will need 1/2..... and then that means there's no-where to make these bottles up! Stressing me out big time! :( I guess I cna buy the ready-made ones but do you find they don't fill them up? This is where it would be easier if you could just whip your boob out :haha: :) 



Dare - she could just be having a tired day or she could be just getting ready to sttn! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Charlie- what's sttn? sorry if that sounds stupid!


Dr. said she doesn't know WHY we had such a great night. Or why she's sleeping so much today. She looks fantastic- gained 9 oz since last wed when we were there- her temp was great- and no thrush! Just regular milk coating on tongue. She still is sleeping a lot. ate a few times. But the dr. is not concerned. Unless she doesn't have any alert time today- so if any other problems to call her. So im hoping she wakes up a bit later- because she's still sleeping.she was perfectly fine. Mommy, is just insane.


----------



## CharlieKeys

sleeps/ing through the night :)

that's great news that she doesn't have thrush! and us mum's are insane :) something you've just gotta get used too :haha:


----------



## natalie85

Charlie we took our steriliser cos we were staying at the hotel the wedding was at!!! 
Is it worth buying more bottles? The cartons are fab fills him up just as much as the powder! I'm not too sure what to suggest other than cold water sterilising!!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

Dare it could also be she is having a growth spurt and is exhausted!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww thanks hun! Might just have to cold-water sterlise them under the table? 

I might see if I can find those ready sterilised bottles.... last time I went to ASda though they didn't have them on sale anymore :-/ ahhh so stressful thinking about it! Not jsut that no one knows if Stephen has a meal so I've now gotta think about jars and how I'm gonna heat that up :dohh:


----------



## natalie85

Oh yeah I forgot u can get them!! Do boots have them maybe? Or somewhere like amazon might do them a bit cheaper!!??
I've got a travel bottle/food warmer if u want to borrow? U just put hot water in it it's like a flask and pour the water into the lid which is same size then stick the jar/bottle in there!! 
With cold water sterliser I would keep it in your car like a container u can fit a bottle in to then as he is due a feed nip out and get it!!?? 
I know so stressful trying to think of everything u need and how u gonna do it!! That's wh we ended up booking in at the hotelthe reception was at made it so much easier even though was nearly £200 more!!!! Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay for you dtd Charlie! I was thinking today I hope I don't get pregnant yet bur if I do oh well I want a big family! 

& I completely disagree! I was a virgin when I got married ( by choice bc of my religious beliefs) & it wasn't as bad as everyone said .. We had great sex on our honeymoon ...& I was terrified too the other day an even told DH I was sorry if it hurt & I couldn't go thru with it ... But I just relaxed & It was better than before
to me Maybe bc it had been so long lol but nothing like being a virgin?! I think people like to dramatize things & make them scary! 

Silas doesn't like it Natalie I just squirt it in his mouth and he makes faces ... And I just give it to him whenever ...I've even put it in his bottle at night (that I pump) just so he didn't have to taste it! 

Silas was 7lb 10 at birth, got down to 6 lb 13, but was back at 7lb 13 at 2 weeks, he will be 6 weeks on Friday and I'm thinking he's about 10 lbs maybe? He has seemed to start putting on more weight this week ... Eating way more and way more often so maybe now that he is over thrush he will eat better. He doesn't get weighed in for 2 more weeks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie - I'm not driving.... nor are the in-laws - cause I can have a drink MIL said she'll watch the boys for me if I choose to have a few.... I'm sure I'll figure something out! awww and thank you :D but we need to get a new flask and the formula pot things cause we travel loads :haha: and def just gonna use the ready-made ones, it's gonna be so much easier! The only good thing about this wedding at the moment is teh bar is a FREE bar :D I've had issues with my dress, the car needs repairing tomorrow, formula and bottle issues, stephen's dinner issues, stressing out about the ceremony nad keeping the boys entertained/quiet! I admire how well you got on and you have the in-laws from hell! :haha: 

Krystal - you're totally right, it isn't like being a virgin again :) It is one of those things you hear but is a bit of an over-reaction. As long as you're ready, relaxed and aim to enjoy it, it should be like normal! It does feel a bit weird at first and then the more you get into it and start to relax it feels as good as before :) If you're a bit dry (which apparently you do tend to be after giving birth) then use a lubricant :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Yay for you dtd Charlie! I was thinking today I hope I don't get pregnant yet bur if I do oh well I want a big family!
> 
> & I completely disagree! I was a virgin when I got married ( by choice bc of my religious beliefs) & it wasn't as bad as everyone said .. We had great sex on our honeymoon ...& I was terrified too the other day an even told DH I was sorry if it hurt & I couldn't go thru with it ... But I just relaxed & It was better than before
> to me Maybe bc it had been so long lol but nothing like being a virgin?! I think people like to dramatize things & make them scary!
> 
> Silas doesn't like it Natalie I just squirt it in his mouth and he makes faces ... And I just give it to him whenever ...I've even put it in his bottle at night (that I pump) just so he didn't have to taste it!
> 
> Silas was 7lb 10 at birth, got down to 6 lb 13, but was back at 7lb 13 at 2 weeks, he will be 6 weeks on Friday and I'm thinking he's about 10 lbs maybe? He has seemed to start putting on more weight this week ... Eating way more and way more often so maybe now that he is over thrush he will eat better. He doesn't get weighed in for 2 more weeks!

krystal- DH and i were also both virgins when we got married- same thing, religious beliefs and well, just moral beliefs as well. :) So, glad to hear that it's crap that it's not like that again. not that it was awful but- well, be nice to not be like that again!

Good that Silas is doing well! Ava never lost any weight! except like an oz! but she eats so very much, the dr said she wasn't even concerned that she didn't wake up during the night! she also said that i might have to limit how much she can eat!!!! so that she doesn't get huge!!!!! She said i have a different problem than most moms! Sheesh!


----------



## natalie85

Crikey u got a busy day tomorrow then!! I recommend getting bits together that u will need day before!!! Made my life a lot easier!!! 
What issues have u got with your dress?
I think my determination to show his family that I wasn't struggling played a big part of it!! We made sure he was fed just before ceremony then I held him during it he mainly slept but woke up for some of it!! He is used to loud noises too so wasn't too jumpy when was a lot of noise!!! the sling was my lifesaver for rest of day cannot recommend it enough!!!! It meant he could have cuddles and stay close to me undisturbed so he could sleep!!! 
Oooo free bar!!!!! Awesome!!! I am looking forward to having a drink Friday as will finish antibiotics tomorrow!!! I actually can't wait to have a drink even if Its only one!!!!! Xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow, you guys have a lot going on! DH is out of town tonight, so its me and the boys, I'm counting down the minutes until bedtime, I'm so worn out by the end of the day! Charlie, I think you are so brave going to a wedding with both kids, good for you... I'm barely brave enough to go to the store! Sorry this is such a quick check-in, DS #1 is outside playing with the dog, and I think LO is soon ready to wake up for a feed.... I'm still reading, just haven't had time to check in with everyone!


----------



## Mal

well as far as I know when she looked at my nipples they look RAW and she could see tissue break down on my right nipple. She asked me how it felt when she nursed, whe water touched them and air. Since taking the medicine and using the cream it still hurts but not as bad. 

ALSO they said its possible for a mom to get thrush and not give it to baby and vice versa buuut she said to watch babies mouth and take her to peds asap if I notice spots.


----------



## natalie85

Krystal I never thought about adding it to his milk!!! Such a clever idea!!! Who told u that trick or did u think of it by yourself?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Natalie the bottle said take without regard to food so I figured I'd try it... Then later I read if it taste bad to them you can mix it with food (older child) or drink .. It seems to work better in his bottle rather than before a feed or right after .. Then he seems to spit up more .. May be in my Head though :) haha 

Dare, great to hear of another couple who waited! People, even others who hold our same beliefs but do not actually do them, said crazy things to us & teased DH etc but we just let it go in one ear and out the other! Our sex life is/has been completely awesome, i mean we have days where we are tired or things just seem off but we laugh and cuddle & go to sleep lol neither of us has to worry if the other is thinking or comparing each other to someone else! and we share such a close bond & intimate friendship. I trust him so deeply. People also have a hard time believing that pornography is not an issue in our home or marriage, but it's not. The sports illustrated swimsuit edition doesn't even get opened! :) It makes me respect & trust DH so much more bc I know how deeply & completely utterly committed to me he is. So when he tells me how he feels towards me or about me etc I believe him. I've never felt so deeply loved by anyone my entire life. Nor have I loved anyone with the same depth & fierceness that I love him. Our story is pretty incredible, my own down to earth imperfect little fairytale :) ... Anyways ...it's good to know other people share in morals in a world devoid of moral convictions & self control! 

Silas lost weight bc my milk didn't come in for almost 5 days! ... I had to limit his eating too, to 5 mins tops on each boob or 8-10 mins on the same one(works better bc baby gets more hindmilk) ...I blockfed for about 2 weeks altogether and now I only make maybe 3 oz per boob & so he only eats on one side but he can eat til he empties it & it's not spraying out so it usually takes him 15-20 min now. And I just alternate sides each feeding! He has way less gas/belly aches/green poos... & is more content & latching better etc ..I just want to make sure he gets enough but apparently a breastfed baby gen eats around the same amount 24-30 oz per day til they are 6 mos old. At least that's what I read! 

Whew Charlie looks like you'll have a busy day and your hands full but you seem to be doing wonderful being the fab mummy that you are so I bet you'll be just fine :)


----------



## natalie85

Ahh thanks krystal!! I will try that later!!!
What religions are u and dare if u don't mind me asking?
I've been busy this morning my friend and her kid are popping over so I've been busy cleaning!! I have woken up a bit now hardly got any sleep my little man was so unsettled :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Love_Krystal said:


> Dare, great to hear of another couple who waited! People, even others who hold our same beliefs but do not actually do them, said crazy things to us & teased DH etc but we just let it go in one ear and out the other! Our sex life is/has been completely awesome, i mean we have days where we are tired or things just seem off but we laugh and cuddle & go to sleep lol neither of us has to worry if the other is thinking or comparing each other to someone else! and we share such a close bond & intimate friendship. I trust him so deeply. People also have a hard time believing that pornography is not an issue in our home or marriage, but it's not. The sports illustrated swimsuit edition doesn't even get opened! :) It makes me respect & trust DH so much more bc I know how deeply & completely utterly committed to me he is. So when he tells me how he feels towards me or about me etc I believe him. I've never felt so deeply loved by anyone my entire life. Nor have I loved anyone with the same depth & fierceness that I love him. Our story is pretty incredible, my own down to earth imperfect little fairytale :) ... Anyways ...it's good to know other people share in morals in a world devoid of moral convictions & self control!
> 
> Silas lost weight bc my milk didn't come in for almost 5 days! ... I had to limit his eating too, to 5 mins tops on each boob or 8-10 mins on the same one(works better bc baby gets more hindmilk) ...I blockfed for about 2 weeks altogether and now I only make maybe 3 oz per boob & so he only eats on one side but he can eat til he empties it & it's not spraying out so it usually takes him 15-20 min now. And I just alternate sides each feeding! He has way less gas/belly aches/green poos... & is more content & latching better etc ..I just want to make sure he gets enough but apparently a breastfed baby gen eats around the same amount 24-30 oz per day til they are 6 mos old. At least that's what I read!

Krystal that's so great to hear! we are the same. We trust each other completely and it's a wonderful thing. Porn was never an issue with us either. Actually- when the victoria's secret commercials are on tv, he looks away! Even if he doesn't see me in the room, he actually looks away. I hate movies with any kind of sex scenes in them- i find it utterly disgusting. And he tries to look for movies without them in there. And we get upset when they are. It's a very nice feeling to find someone that feels the same as i do!! 

I had my milk come in on day 3 or 4 i think? not sure. But it seemed to come faster because she was eating the colostrum every half hour the first like day or two! she was seriously cluster feeding- and i thought something was way wrong because how could she eat so much ! She is a beast! they told me i might have trouble keeping her weight down!!! She is my CHUBZILLA. lol




natalie85 said:


> Ahh thanks krystal!! I will try that later!!!
> What religions are u and dare if u don't mind me asking?
> I've been busy this morning my friend and her kid are popping over so I've been busy cleaning!! I have woken up a bit now hardly got any sleep my little man was so unsettled :(

Nat, i was raised Presbyterian, and my husband, Baptist. We however have looked into Lutheran- as we both love the origins and so forth, but really, all religions really tell you NOT to have any relations before marriage. We haven't found a church we are very happy with though. the Lutheran church we were going to- when i was doing new member classes, i was absolutely appalled that they told this 19 year old mom with 2 kids who wasn't married that THAT particular lutheran church said that was ok. Living together with men and having sex and children was alright. I can't raise my child in a church that says those things are alright! So we haven't been to church in a while- because we can't find one that meets our standards. So many around her are letting morals go and letting modern thinking in. You can't even get traditional services (we HATE that contemporary new age crap) at a reasonable hour anymore. And the ones that we think are ok- we find out, they're not! I went to one with NASTY rude people- was so upset- we just cant find one we love :cry:



afm--baby woke up in the evening last night and more than made up for missed feedings during the night and day. then she had her normal sleep last night- except she went to bed at 1 instead of 12, and got up at 5 instead of 4. Guess everything was pushed back. Then, up again at 730, and 830. I've already been up- had breakfast and showered. She laid in her sleeper looking around all happy for a while. Now she's napping again. I gave her some gripe water this am- because i can't seem to get her to burp during the night? I have her swaddled because it's the only thing that seems to get her to sleep there at night- but lordy make sure her arms are out because she gets right furious if you swaddle those!!! I wonder if the swaddling makes it harder for me to burp as there is such padding in the front? she just WONT burp. doesn't matter what position i put her in, patting her back, rubbing her back, nothing. She is stubborn. refuses. just sleeps. SO i wonder if the two vomits the passed days are because of not being able to burp her all night. It's also the first two nights i think i couldn't get her to burp at all. At 730 she seemed quite happy during changing time, farting up a little storm, hoping that helps that air problem! and then at 830 gave her the gripe water. Any suggestions to night burping? A better way to do it? tried sitting her upright, and then on the shoulder- maybe i should try the on the belly on the lap? Always afraid that'll make her puke. I think it would make me puke having a belly full of milk and you turn me over on my belly and pat me down. lol.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls, you're all way ahead of me so maybe someone can help...

I know that breast feeding can help your uterus / muscles contract back, and therefore help your tummy shrink, so I was wondering how long it took for that to happen if you didn't breastfeed?

It's only day 4, but I do quite blatantly still look pregnant, so much so that someone I bumped in to in town today thought I was babysitting & asked how overdue I was now :-( I held it together & then burst in to tears as soon as I got round the corner. I realise I'm at that whole hormonal emotional stage anyway, but that really didn't help!!

I don't have anything to wear & feel minging... don't really want to leave the house again til I feel less self-conscious to be honest. 

I guess the only comparison I have is to my sister-in-law who's the only person I've seen very quickly after giving birth & her tum had pretty much vanished straight away, though she breast fed. I should have paid more attention to the other ladies in the hospital ward, if they still had preggy bellies I probably wouldn't feel so bad!

x


----------



## DaretoDream

xsarahbellax said:


> Hi girls, you're all way ahead of me so maybe someone can help...
> 
> I know that breast feeding can help your uterus / muscles contract back, and therefore help your tummy shrink, so I was wondering how long it took for that to happen if you didn't breastfeed?
> 
> It's only day 4, but I do quite blatantly still look pregnant, so much so that someone I bumped in to in town today thought I was babysitting & asked how overdue I was now :-( I held it together & then burst in to tears as soon as I got round the corner. I realise I'm at that whole hormonal emotional stage anyway, but that really didn't help!!
> 
> I don't have anything to wear & feel minging... don't really want to leave the house again til I feel less self-conscious to be honest.
> 
> I guess the only comparison I have is to my sister-in-law who's the only person I've seen very quickly after giving birth & her tum had pretty much vanished straight away, though she breast fed. I should have paid more attention to the other ladies in the hospital ward, if they still had preggy bellies I probably wouldn't feel so bad!
> 
> x

hey there hun. first off. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

it's hard. my stomach went down a LOT right after birth- but i was also bleeding like a stuck pig. Seriously. they thought i was bleeding too much and there was this whole ordeal about that- and i thought i was gonna die and blah blah- i didn't die. But- i am breastfeeding. 

I felt VERY large and bloated for a while. that first week was the worst. Just last week even i felt pretty bad. This week, i'm back in my pre- pregnancy jeans (and she'll be a month on saturday). So for me, it took about a month to get back to where i was. But again, i'm breastfeeding. HOWEVER. my bosses wife gave birth in March. She still has belly. NOW. and she's breastfeeding. I think everyone is different- depends on your body. 

I wore only maternity clothes the first 3 weeks. I was shocked, when my pants went up my bum (that doesn't sound right) just two days ago. 

try not to think about it- even though it's hard not to. So we finally get our bodies back... but... it's still not our body! It's mutated! I left the house three times in the beginning too. I went to the pediatricians twice. And target once. And then nothing again until yesterday when i had to take her to the peds again- alone. scary! but she did great. and gave me confidence. It's amazing what one good trip out can do for you.

And if you don't want to go out yet- DONT!!! my cousin, had her baby in february- and she didn't go out for months until she had to go back to work in june (or that might've been early july actually). And she still doesn't take the baby anywhere ever. I've known tons of women that don't go out for months after. You have to take it at your own pace, don't let anyone rush you because that won't help anything. there is nothing wrong with stayin in for a while. You just had a major change in your life. take it one step at a time! :hugs:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Thanks hun. The thing is, I really do want to go out, I'm a really active person & hate being cooped up on the house without human interaction! I just feel really self-conscious. I guess other mums will understand that it's normal to have a belly post-birth, but to everyone else I look pregnant/fat, & it's just horrible getting the "is that your baby? Are you pregnant?" looks! I know I have to be patient, it took 9 months to grow, I can't expect it to vanish overnight... x


----------



## DaretoDream

it will hun. just give yourself time :)


----------



## natalie85

It takes time Hun only the other day we had a delivery guy think I was still preg!!! My little man is 6 weeks tomorrow!!! There is so much pressure for us to just snap back to how we were before being preg!! Some are really lucky and others are not!!! I was reading magazine and it was saying about Victoria beckham but then it had bit underneath about celebs in no rush to lose weight and had one that hadnt lost the preg belly 3years later which made me feel better!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

well said nat! :)


----------



## natalie85

The occasional bit of sense I make hehe


----------



## Mal

oka so anyone who got a episotomy. Did anyone wait the full 6 weeks?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nat - I had ot get a dress a size bigger than I am normally cause it just wouldn't fit around my belly properly, but then it was too big over the shoulders/around my boobs, so I had to take it to my mum's for her to alter which was when the exhaust on my car broke! :( Took it to be repaired today and he said to just live with the temp job - no point in repairing it as it will cost £400 and then he said the catalyic converter will last 3 months max (NO idea what a CC is!!!!!!! lol) So looks like we have to find a way to get a new car :( 

aww thanks ladies!! I am lucky to have such easy babies really! Especially when going out - they're so well behaved which makes going out with them really enjoyable! :) 

Sarah - I FF from 3 days, but I still looked pregnant until around 10 days.. even though my uterus has shrunk back to it's normal size by 3 days... midwife said I had a super utereus hehe! :) Every bump deflates at it's own pace - don't rush it! You've just had a baby so don't be too hard on yourself! Just give it time and it will go down - like Nat said Celebs are pretty much MUTANTS when it comes to giving birth and losing weight and to be honest it cannot be that healthy doing it so quickly unless it does it like that naturally! If you wanna go out - go out and don't worry about your belly - you're a mummy now :)


----------



## natalie85

I get u on car probs Charlie!!! I don't drive but hubby does and we hit a deer proper shaken me up and I think hubby is in shock lot of damage to car gonna cost a fortune don't know how we gOnna afford it :(
Did u manage to get dress altered ok?


----------



## CharlieKeys

oh god that must have been so scary :( Can he not claim that on his insurance?

Yeah mum did it for me and then I got it back yesterday!

LAdies I'm so sad today - if it wasn't for my boys being around I'd be in tears. It's a long story so sorry if it goes on a bit :( I took Stephen to a soft play place yesterday and asked Steve to watch Henry. I got a text saying Henry was just non-stop pooping, so I phoned him up and he sounded pissed off at me. I then got home and he was going on how he wouldn't stop crying, how they didn't get a nap together cause he was unsettled etc etc. Then he kept saying how rubbish Henry was because he couldn't do anything like Stephen can and he's boring until he's 5 months old :'( I was like well fine I'll take both of them next time if you can't handle one newborn, and that I was really pissed off that he made me feel guilty for wanting to spend time with ust Stephen - plus it wouldn't have been fair to keep chasing him around and hten having to leave Henry to do so. And how stupid of me to think it would have been nice for Henry and Steve to have some quality time. Anyways, we then took him downstairs for dinner and his boss oined us and his friend Gary said about playing golf today - so I said 'oh looks like you get your own personal time again' and he said 'well you went out today' - and as Lina rightly agreed with me - taking Stephen to a play area/his play groups is not 'a break', I still have to chase him around, sort food out, do nappies, give Henry his bottles etc..... :dohh: Anyways - he took what I said to mean that he didn't do anything when he was off for me and hte boys, which is NOT what I said! But, he's got his mate coming up next Tuesday on his ONLY day off and his day off on Wednesday he now has to spend all day in meetings - so excuse me if I get a bit funny about you not having a day off with me and the boys to help ME out. He was in a mood with me all night - even though I let him go to bed early and I got all Henry's bottles ready for his night feed at 3am and one ready incase he woke up at 6. At his 3am one, Steve went to warm it up, came back took Henry off me and started feeding him. I said I was gonna do it and he said 'it's fine I'll do it again, I do everything when I'm off - despite what you think.' IT got into a big argument and it got bad - he said he was sick of me saying he doesn't do anything........ I DON'T SAY THAT!!!!!!!! so I said I was sick of his attitude lately and hte reason I've been so down lately is because of him and how he makes me constantly feel and how I feel I'm not gonna be happy until I leave. He then goes on about how I'm not taking them with me which I said I'm not leaving my boys with him. He then said 'if only you really knew the truth about how I feel about you and if you ever leave adn take my boys with you I will track you down and beat the shit out of you' 

I was so shocked...... he went to sleep and I was ust cuddling Henry in tears. This morning he asked ME to apologise for what I said and since then we've not spoken to each other until I asked him to cancel lovefilm cause it keeps taking money out and we don't need it! He then said how I do nothing and how it's always down to him and he's not going to do it. So I told him I hated him. I don't hate him but at that moment I did :( I dunno what to do cause if I apologise it makes me look like it's just me in the wrong - I'm supposed ot be the mother of his children and the woman he wants to spend the rest of his life with and he says he will beat the shit out of me if I ever left him with Stephen and Henry. And then, he keeps making comments in front of them saying 'Mummy's taking you two away from me'. I don't get why he's being so nasty - he's normally such a nice person


----------



## natalie85

Oh Charlie!!! Hugs!!! That's horrid!!! I am shocked!!!! I can't believe how he has just changed like that!!! I dont know what to say I mean 2 babies must be so tough but to suddenly act like that wow!!! Has he ever been violent before? Do u think anything outside of your family has triggered this behaviour? I mean having a bad experience of looking after your newborn son can be upsetting esp when they don't get to spend a lot of time with him can be upsetting Esp of when u take over they are calm again!! So then he may assume that u have an easy life looking after them and because they then see they were unsettled for them that they have no relationship with baby maybe if that makes sense? 

Yeah it was very scary, I was sending a text and I just looked up as we hit it and felt it go under and that was horrid it was worse for hubby as he couldn't swerve to avoid and he didn't want to do emergency stop with Daniel and me in car incase anything happened to us he said he really had to grip hold of wheel to keep us straight and not hit other cars he felt awful for the deer and the damage to the car could be a lot but we don't know full extent till we get it checked out! He is reluctant to check on insurance because a he isn't sure if he is covered for that and b it will bump excess up! Hopefully one of his friends can come look at it but straight away see we need a new bumper,fog light, indicator, radiator is leaking, grill damaged, it's making awful grinding sound, steering seems to be bad, haven't seen wheel arch damage on the worse side yet, fan is bent, to be honest I wouldn't be surprised if it's cheaper to get a new car!!!! So I am wondering how it works when u buy a car and pay back monthly!! Although I don't think we can afford that :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Charlie- i am so so so sorry hun. That's rubbish that he did that! i am so so so sorry.

and Nat, i'm so glad you're alright! i'm always afraid of hitting deers around here- they are everywhere!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

we were sooooooo lucky it wasnt a big one!!!! so lucky!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Don't apologise - what a fucking cock!!

I hope he realises what he's done sharpish!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh my gosh Charlie, I'm so sorry!!! There is no excuse for a man to talk that way to a woman, especially the mother of his children. I know that having a baby around the house is very stressfull on men because they don't seem to take to fatherhood the way moms take right to motherhood. Men like little boys that they can play with and take to football games, for some reason they feel like they should come out of the womb like that. I guess he's just gotten used to Stephen being older and more fun, and he's probably forgotten how to care for a baby... I know my DH acts like this one is so much more difficult than our first, but he really isn't at all. Hopefully once he gets over the stress of having a new baby he will apologize and get back to himself, but if he doesn't, I have a big heavy frying pan you can borrow to knock him on the head with :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: thanks everyone!!! and TTC... the frying pan sounds appealing!! ;) 

I know he likes being able to throw Stephen around and play with him etc but I was just so annoyed at being made to feel guilty because I left him to look after Henry! And he keeps making stupid comments about how Stephen is his first son so he's always going to be special... which I told him was stupid and to stop saying things like that ESPECIALLY in front of them both otherwise I'll end up over-compensating with Henry and it's not fair - they're both our sons and should be treated equally. Idiot. I text him and said that I hated not talking to him and that he was supposed to be my best friend as well as my OH and how I felt like I was losing him. He then told me I was being silly .... still no apology! I know we're both tired and I know we both said things we shoudn't have said but I just want to feel like he loves me still! 


God NAtalie - I'd be terrified if that happened! Especially with Daniel int eh car your OH did SO well not crashing into anything else and just the deer! He must have been so shaken up!! At least all 3 of you are safe!! I know the car is damaged and money might be tight but you're all ok!


----------



## natalie85

aww charlie sounds like u both need to have a stand off get all emotions out in the air and then make up!!! ;) 
he did do so well but he doesnt feel like he did he was so shaken last night when we got back he said he felt weird he looked pretty pale so got him sugary drink, ran him a bath and gave him massage and sent him of to bedroom, he seemed better this morn but now reality of getting car checked out set in, we were out at the car for about 2 hours trying to see what was up with it!!! didnt really come to any conclusions!! i feel bad for him this eve cos little man was screaming when he came in and didnt stop till an hour ago after i gave him a feed with gaviscon so if nothing else i think its safe to say he has reflux!!! as he settled after that feed! i think im gonna be up with him again tonight!!! i am exhausted!!
we've only just had some dinner and im on my 3rd archers and lemonade :D xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Morning ladies, I managed to get up before everyone else and I'm enjoying a moment of peace before everyone gets out of bed! Nothing too much happening here- Jack has his one month appoinment this week which I'm really looking forward to, I can't wait to see how much he's grown, I'm not looking forward to the shots however!! Today is DH's birthday so I guess I have to let him sleep in, ha ha! Hope everyone is doing wellL!


----------



## DaretoDream

i always get on to write but as soon as i do i swear she starts screaming. and ttc- once you have kids- sleeping in isn't the rule anymore- get his butt up! lol


----------



## Mal

hey guys things are going good baby girl is going through a growth spurt and sleeping alot today. Me n OH attempted to DTD but it didnt happen :( guess I gotta wait the full 6 weeks. 

Oh well 

things are going good .


----------



## CharlieKeys

Natalie....we made up this morning ;) We had the wedding yesterday and after all that stressing out it went really well! The boys were so well behaved I was so proud of them! And when I think of how Stephen was playing with the children and dancing to the music, and being quiet when he was supposed to etc it actually makes me tear up hehe! Though, me and MIL were left to bring the cake/flowers to his aunt's house and I picked up the cake and dropped the couple off the top... i dunno what to do cause his cousin has noticed it was missing this mornign and keeps going on about it. IT smashed into a million pieces.... I did tell MIL and she was like 'oh don't worry about it' - but this mornign when Kelly asked her if she knew what happened to it she said no :shrug: But, I don't really want his family being pissed off at me.... they knew I'd been drinking and it should have been one of Kelly's family members who should have been in charge of it? I haven't even told Steve I broke it - :-/ Apart from that it was a good night! Steve and I finally had a nice time togethre when the kids were asleep - was not looking forward the hangover this morning but I was absolutely fine!!!! :D How'd you feel after your 3 archers and lemonades hehe

Mal - is it still sore?


----------



## DaretoDream

We have ava's hearing test this week (She failed in the hospital- had too much debris in her ears) and my 6 week appt is next tuesday. DH is very excited :haha:


----------



## Mal

ya it was sore but it was only sore where they did the episotomy. but OH is leaving outta town thursday so gotta wait to dtd anyways. :( 

My baby girl is growing so fast it seems like yesterday I found out I was pregnant and now she is here.


----------



## natalie85

Aw glad to hear that Charlie!!! I'm so happy for u that your boys were well behaved!!! Oppsie with cake top to be fair they shouldn't have asked u!! U had enough on your hands looking after 2 little ones!!!
Good luck dare let us know how u get on!!!
Me well hubby doesn't like me at the min yest I had the bed cos passed out drunk on it, today I needed bed as feel awful, my hangover passed and I felt fine again, then I had a coffee and from time I made it to time I drank it milk had curdled and I didn't realise till too late got stuck on toilet but felt fine again did a homemade pizza for dinner now feel really ill again I think I must have put too much cheese on and where I have bit of dairy intolerance I think made me ill :( but at one point I felt so bad I couldn't move and little man was crying cos was hungry and water was heating so nothing I could really do hubby got annoyed with me cos I didn't get up and comfort him which made me feel awful but I felt so awful and dizzy if id got up I felt like I would have fainted so anyway I feel like a rubbish mummy and wife now on top of feeling ill can't stop tears at min :(


----------



## DaretoDream

aww nat sometimes you are allowed to take a break too!!! Don't feel rubbish!!! Ladies I'm sorry I've been sucking at keeping up on here- I try to check the fb one daily... And on top of that dh and I decided to go back to basic phone plans so that the internet and smart phones don't ruke our lives- so this week I'll not have access from my phone anymore. That'll be a huge adjustment.

I've been getting out almost daily with ava- I'm doing pretty good and having a bunch of positive experiences which is good- don't think I'll be doing shopping anytime soon but this is a start right? Off to old work places and moms and we are doing well! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare, what kind of places are you going to? I'm dying to get out of the house, but I can't think of where I would go... I guess a park would be an okay place to bf, but I'm starting to feel a little stir crazy!


----------



## DaretoDream

Well, i take her to my moms the last two days- and actually the first place i took her was my old work place (we are actually going again today since i need meds for the dog) because they LOVE babies but they were so incredibly supportive when i was pregnant. And they are great friends and SUCH a positive place, so we went there first. Then to my other old work place. Just little places that i know will be positive. If she started crying- they'd calm me down if i needed it. Luckily, she's slept everywhere we've gone! and i get to socialize and feel like a human again. And they tell me how lovely she is.

if she's happy in her stroller i'll probably start walking around the park with her. my SIL wants to walk with us when i 'go to lose the baby weight and walk' although the baby weight is gone- it would be nice maybe to walk with her. even though i don't really LIKE her much. do you have friends that work close that you could visit? old work places you are still on good terms with??


----------



## natalie85

Thanks dare I felt really guilty this morning cos hubby looked exhausted!!! But I felt better!!!
Ahhh little man is sooooo unsettled this afternoon :( really screaming can't settle to sleep it's horrid when he is like this feel like I'm struggling today :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Ava went down at 11 something last night. She screams and eats and fusses a TON before bedtime- almost letting us know it's bed time. She woke up at 330- and was up screaming/eating/needing changed from 330-5am. She was trying at the end to sleep sucking on the boob! i had to pry her off- and she would scream as soon as she was down. SO i threw the sleeper out of the bed, and put her in with me, and out she went- after she fed again a bit. 

Then at 650 she was crying- changed her, and thought "ok i'm going to try ONCE more this swaddling thing" and put her in her swaddler- with her arms in (she usually screams bloody murder) and she settled... and fell asleep in seconds! OMG. I left her in her crib- another OMG (she usually screams because she hates the crib) she slept until 9- (meanwhile the cat and i curled up on the bed together by ourselves!!)- then at 9 cried- so i got up and changed her - fed her for like 2-3 minutes and she started to drift. So i swaddled her again, put her back in the crib with her mobile on- took a shower, had breakfast- it's now 1130 am and she's STILL sleeping in there. Hoping she'll let me put her back in the crib again tonight! now i don't want to wake her- it's raining out and gross but i have to get to the clinic to get my dogs meds! lol. figures! I'll give her til noon to wake herself up i guess then get her and go. really would like to feed her here instead of taking her there adn having her need to eat there!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Dare- so glad swaddling is working for you, it is the only thing that will work for Jack too! I'd love to take him into work, but I work at a high school and the thought of all those kids with germs freaks me out. Besides, most of my work friends have already been by to visit. I made it out to the craft store this morning, got stuff to make a new fall wreath for the front door, and tomorrow I have LO's 1 month appointment then heading to visit MIL at the farm to let my older son play... hopefully I'll be able to keep getting out of the house, it really helps especially since DH is away on business until Thursday!


----------



## Mal

we get out way to much. Either going out to eat, and animal event cause we work with a local rescue. Shopping or visiting. So we are out quite often. But its easier then it was the first time lol. I breastfeed but Ive got into the habit of feeding her right before I leave and then pumping and taking what i pump with me.


----------



## Mal

where is everyone hiding?


----------



## DaretoDream

lol i have no idea!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Im here, just been crazy busy with a flooded basement, ugh!!!


----------



## Mal

i havent been on as baby lily was just released from childrens hospital We have been in there since wednesday. Been a long week but so glad to be home. Lily had some sor tof gastrointestinal virus


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww poor lily!! Hope she's feeling better!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, just a quick update before everyone gets up! I had DS in for his one month checkup and he weighs 13lb 9oz- off the charts. The doctor asked me what I've been feeding him which made me laugh, I said steak and potatoes, I mean really, what could you possibly be feeding a 5 week old, ha ha! I'm super pissed at DH because we've been really hectic around here cleaning up from the hurricane and he is going to the Ravens game (football) which means he'll be gone all day and probably come home drunk, ugh!!! Not to mention he was away on business all week. Meanwhile my oldest son starts sunday school today and I have to take him myself and finish staining the new door we just had installed. Okay, that's it for the complaining, All this busyness is why I've been sort of absent on here. Hope everyone is doing well- Charlie, I saw on another thread that you have a big baby boy as well- I just love my little chunky monkey!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Im here, just been crazy busy with a flooded basement, ugh!!!

oh no!!! i'm so sorry!!!



Mal said:


> i havent been on as baby lily was just released from childrens hospital We have been in there since wednesday. Been a long week but so glad to be home. Lily had some sor tof gastrointestinal virus


Poor lily- is she doing better now?? :( poor thing! :hugs:



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update before everyone gets up! I had DS in for his one month checkup and he weighs 13lb 9oz- off the charts. The doctor asked me what I've been feeding him which made me laugh, I said steak and potatoes, I mean really, what could you possibly be feeding a 5 week old, ha ha! I'm super pissed at DH because we've been really hectic around here cleaning up from the hurricane and he is going to the Ravens game (football) which means he'll be gone all day and probably come home drunk, ugh!!! Not to mention he was away on business all week. Meanwhile my oldest son starts sunday school today and I have to take him myself and finish staining the new door we just had installed. Okay, that's it for the complaining, All this busyness is why I've been sort of absent on here. Hope everyone is doing well- Charlie, I saw on another thread that you have a big baby boy as well- I just love my little chunky monkey!!!

LOL my cousin was a large baby- i mean really really large- my aunt didn't know what to do. But she said as soon as he started walking- he got so thin because he was moving!!! But she said he would stand and his thighs would literally touch because he was so fat!! lol.


----------



## DaretoDream

afm- feeling kind of down, i feel like i can't get through to dh. He works all day, comes home, and goes on the fing computer. He holds her, and is still on the computer. OR he'll turn it off for a few minutes, i leave the room and come back and he's on it! 

i went to my mom's yesterday for a bit he says 'don't be gone too long' i get home- he's on the computer, says he missed me but does he get off??? f no! he doesn't get it. All he seems interested in as far as i'm concerned is when we can dtd again- but f that. If you don't have the decency to fing talk to me when i'm here- that's not happening. 

this morning at 930 i went to change baby's diaper. She shot urine straight in the air covering me, and then shot poo at the same time across the room hitting the back of her door. There was urine and poo everywhere. I'm yelling for DH to wake up- the monitor was still on so he SHOULD have heard me, and then her room isn't that far from ours- i'm yelling and yelling for help- nothing. So i cleaned it up myself then went and got him and told him to go clean the back of the door - i was nursing her at this point because she was screaming for food- and he said he can't see anything on the door. Now i'm across the room and can see the poo smear that i quickly had wiped so it didn't drip down the door and he just wanted to go back to bed.

i took a shower, and came back, he's STILL in the same position curled on the bed like a sulking child. because he got yelled at. then i ate a bit of breakfast- mind you now he's in the other room on the computer still sulking. Then I had to take the damn dog out, because he's on the computer in another world. the same dog i said i didn't want anymore- and he says when i'm about to walk out "i can take him" mind you he NEVER gets up, doesn't say it like he means it, so i just did it. he doesn't do a damn thing! 

come back in- hasn't moved. I dried the dogs feet- he fed them (wow he did something) just now, he was throwing the toys for the dog- but the baby is freaking sleeping in her crib and he is LOUD when he plays so i had to call the dog in with me and tell him to lay down. Because his father is too damn stupid to think maybe we should wait til the baby is up to play that loud. Why not? because it's not his fing consequence!!! i'm pissed!

His bitch of a sister has a birthday thing today- that apparently everyone is going to and we were SORT of invited but a time wasn't given to us- so i'm not f'ing going. Everyone else is going and i'm not because you know what? i'm tired of getting last minute invites OR not invited at all! they're your fing family! And i'm not bringing my daughter to that tiny little apartment with that asshole guy that's her husband and their grubby little dirty child who's ALWAYS sick either. So if dh wants to go (please god let him go) he can go by himself. I'm so pissed off. 

He gets so upset if i go out and stay out for a while- but why should i be home?! he doesn't fing talk to us!


----------



## Mal

Ya lily is doing better. Sorry dare your dealing with all this that realy sucks


----------



## natalie85

Ttc hope u get the flooding sorted hope there isn't too much damage? What happened?
Mal sorry your little girl not been too well all better now?
Dare I'm sorry your oh being a nightmare don't know what to suggest :(


----------



## Mal

ya she is better now


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks natalie. l had a talk with him last night- and it made everything so much better. He says he understands and will try harder. It's just frustrating sometimes you know? and when i talk about it- it seems like i am just being a loon- because when it comes out of my mouth- i feel like it's not even as big a deal as i've been feeling it was.


----------



## natalie85

Aw hun don't forget u still have a lot of hormones going crazy!!! I could totally see your point of view!!! So glad u had a good talk!!! X


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi! I think we're all cleaned up from the flood (Hurricane Lee was the cause), but now we have to figure out how we are going to pay for new flooring in the basement especially since I'm not working!!! At least its in the basement, so we can let it go for awhile, I never go down there, but its where DH has his big-screen and his pool table, its his man cave! 
My oldest started pre-school today, I can't believe he's almost 3 years old!!! He cried when I left, but he said he had a really good time when I picked him up. It should be nice having a few hours on tuesdays and thursdays to just cuddle with Jack!


----------



## DaretoDream

hello ladies- hoping you all are well xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey hope everyone is ok :D and enjoying there LO's :D can't believe Christian-James is 7weeks and 1day old  time flys hehe


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, its been ages since I've been on here- my boys are keeping me busy. How's everyone doing? Anyone trying to get baby on a schedule yet? I mostly let Jack determine his schedule, but its making me a little crazy never knowing what to expect. I was thinking about trying to sort the schedule thing out, but I have no idea where to start!


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm like you ttc- i have NO idea where to start! I have been lucky though because ava does her own scheduling but LOVES bed time- so she lets us know when it's time for bed. She starts wailing right before 9 to let us know she wants to go to bed. And she's really become an easy baby. So we are doing pretty well here. hoping it's as easy and fantastic for everyone else!!


----------



## Mal

miss everyone chatting :( lily is 2 months old wow and had her shots today and currently weighs 9lbs 5 oz


----------



## maybethisit

forgot all about this, sorry! samirandchris, in case you are still updating the OP with births, I was due 30th July and yellow baby was pink and born 16th July! Your baby looks gorgeous in your avatar xx :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ist his thread still going? lol! It is sad actually thinking we've all had our babies now!!


----------



## Mal

:( i miss everyone talking


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats Maybethisit! She is gorgeous!

Hardly anyone comes on here since we have the Facebook group.


----------



## maybethisit

TaNasha said:


> Congrats Maybethisit! She is gorgeous!
> 
> Hardly anyone comes on here since we have the Facebook group.

Thanks :) :) oh I didn't know there was a facebook group, what is it? x


----------

